# What Cheered You Up Today?



## twoeagles (Jun 6, 2007)

The barn swallows on my porch will fledge today, and all 4 have made it
through some dicey weather. Here they are, pretending I can't see them:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 6, 2007)

Finished my last exam and can doss about and drink for the next week and a half

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Heinz (Jun 7, 2007)

long weekend


----------



## Bf109_g (Jun 7, 2007)

Passed Level 2 NCEA today. I'm glad that's over...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 9, 2007)

Memories of an amzing last night of uni


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 9, 2007)

Plenty of beer, plenty of women, loads of mates and a helluva night


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 9, 2007)

Paris Hilton back in jail. Just......beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 9, 2007)

my first ride in a open cockpit biplane I do not require viagara any more

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Heinz (Jun 10, 2007)

Awesome Pbfoot! 
I went up in a tiger moth last year.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2007)

Paris Hilton getting thrown back in jail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 10, 2007)

The cricket score


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2007)

mosquitoman said:


> The cricket score



For England or for the Windies. It is nice to see Harmison bowling fairly accurate again...

Cheered me up today  free wine tasting in Aberdeen, some nice wines to taste (and some liquor as well).


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 10, 2007)

England!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2007)

mosquitoman said:


> England!



 

Another thing  Louis Hamilton won the Montreal Grand Prix (his first) and is now winning the Drivers championship so far.

BBC SPORT | Motorsport | Formula One | Hamilton takes maiden F1 victory


----------



## Heinz (Jun 11, 2007)

Hamilton is amazing. I'm not a hardcore fan but keep up with the F1s. Im very impressed.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah it seems like he could become one of the greats.

Today - England finally bowled out the Windies and won the test by 60 runs (and the series 2-0) making Michael Vaughan the most successful England Cricket Captain ever with 21 wins...


----------



## twoeagles (Jun 11, 2007)

My wife qualified for her concealed carry license - she is better with 
the CZ than me! Now when she is coming home from the ER after midnight,
I won't worry quite so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 11, 2007)

WCMUT was me catching a shoplifter. Saw a woman hanging around the tent packs we keep at the front of the store, glancing around everywhere. As I watched her, she just picked it up and walked out with it. So I followed her out (those things weigh a tonne, so she wasn't going anywhere fast) and in the most authoritarian tone I could muster, asked loudly 'excuse me, are you going to pay for that?' She turned around, gave a very casual 'no', handed it back to me and walked off. She seemed to be high on something; I can't understand how people can let themselves get like that. Still, go me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## twoeagles (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm a Grandpa! One of my does dropped by with the kids...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 12, 2007)

Sitting on the tail of the Russell Mk IX as she started and yes they are erect due to curcumstances


----------



## Heinz (Jun 13, 2007)

Finished my first Chemistry exam..........phew


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 14, 2007)

Found someone to go to the Italian Car Show with me!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2007)

Lewis Hamilton won the US Grand Prix

BBC SPORT | Motorsport | Formula One | Superb Hamilton takes US victory


----------



## Heinz (Jun 18, 2007)

I heard that this morning, definitely made my day.


----------



## mkloby (Jun 18, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> I'm a Grandpa! One of my does dropped by with the kids...



Cute picture. 

Finished my last CPT (naval aviators will know what I am talking about) for the TH-57... now I'm just waiting to go flying.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 18, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> Sitting on the tail of the Russell Mk IX as she started and yes they are erect due to curcumstances



Nice Pb. Very nice.

My youngest son, 7, breaking his juggling record three times today. He can juggle the soccer ball with everything but his hands up to 38 touches. 38!

And for those who can't relate, grab a ball and give it a try. Hehehe...


----------



## Heinz (Jun 19, 2007)

thats awesome Matt! Regular Ronaldo. 

Cheered up cause its miserable outside and Im in.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2007)

England won the 4th test against the Windies...
BBC SPORT | Cricket | England | England ease to emphatic victory


----------



## Heinz (Jun 20, 2007)

Constant rain outside, a foreign noise to me for too long.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2007)

Having tomorrow off.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2007)

As always......FRIDAY!


----------



## Heinz (Jun 22, 2007)

Amen Lucky13!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 22, 2007)

I got a 2:2!!!!


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 22, 2007)

A customer on the phone

'I need a part for my stereo'
'Ok, is it a European car?'
'No, it's a Volkswagen'



Also my car is now gleaming, the oil has been changed, and the power steering fixed. All ready for its first show Sunday!


----------



## Maestro (Jun 23, 2007)

I think there is a running gag in Germany about Volkswagen...

"No matter if you buy a Volkswagen with diesel or ordinary engine, it'll end up as diesel... Because after a few years it will consume as much oil as it consume gas."


----------



## Heinz (Jun 24, 2007)

Slept in till 11:30am


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2007)

Went to the Saunas and spent a nice day relaxing reading a book in the sauna gardens.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 24, 2007)

I had my new flooring installed in the living room. Looks a hell of a lot better than the fagoty pink carpet that was in there from the previous owner.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 24, 2007)

Had a great gig with my band this weekend. No big audience, but a very enthousiastic one. I still feel the rush of playing for these people.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 24, 2007)

At home......8)


----------



## twoeagles (Jun 27, 2007)

Tried out new Crimson Trace laser grip on my CZ P01, and it works
gangbusters!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 27, 2007)

Been hearing that if Bloomberg makes a presidential run as a third party candidate, it will hurt the chances of Hillary being elected. If there's a God in heaven, let it be so.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 27, 2007)

FINALLY, able to breathe and stop coughing after two weeks with acute Broncitis! Missed doing the daily "THis Day In Europe.." thread. Now I can keep up.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 28, 2007)

Glad your on the mend Njaco!

Only one day left of term....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nothing new here.... FRIDAY! One of the God All Mighty's best inventions next to a beautiful woman....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 29, 2007)

Two warbirds flew over my house about 30 minutes apart. TBM Avenger and an AT-6. Could hear 'em coming a mile away.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 29, 2007)

Almost something similar. A flying boat went overhead and now I'm trying to recognize it. Pusher type. Loved watching and hearing it!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 29, 2007)

I think this is what went over. A Spencer Aircar.

ac42a


----------



## Heinz (Jun 29, 2007)

looks like a turtle with wings


----------



## Heinz (Jun 30, 2007)

Cheered me up today was working in the backyard and over comes a texan nice and low beautiful rumble. 20 minutes late a second one flys over in another direction............ah


----------



## Njaco (Jun 30, 2007)

My ears perk up when I hear radials like that!


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 30, 2007)

started a new job


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 2, 2007)

Just had a great jam session with a mate- first steps to forming a band


----------



## twoeagles (Jul 2, 2007)

Started to watch (finally!) the BBC production from 1988 "Piece of Cake".
My wife startled me when she asked why one of the Spits was holding
left rudder on take off! Something must have rubbed off on her over the last
25 years.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 2, 2007)

The Netherlands' only registred flying p51 mustang, "Damn Yankee" will be based on a small airstrip near my mother's very soon. Now I've more reason to take the famlily and go visit her


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 2, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> Started to watch (finally!) the BBC production from 1988 "Piece of Cake".
> My wife startled me when she asked why one of the Spits was holding
> left rudder on take off! Something must have rubbed off on her over the last
> 25 years.


Its one of the best gotta love moggy
The B17 Liberty Belle doing a photo run over the Falls for about an hour while at work got home grabbed my camera and got 1 shot and I had it on some silly setting


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 2, 2007)

Lockheed Harpoon or Ventura(?), not sure, flew over. One thing for sure, the sound of those two 2,000-hp P&Ws.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Heinz (Jul 2, 2007)

emailed an aero museum im going to visit and good news is all the aircraft will be present


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2007)

good one


----------



## Heinz (Jul 3, 2007)

Won Indoor cricket

117 to 49, not bad I say


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2007)

Cricket is a sport that I'll NEVER understand.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2007)

Tomorrow is the 4th of July.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Won Indoor cricket
> 
> 117 to 49, not bad I say



Nice score, indoor cricket in Aus? Even in winter you should still be playing outside...

2 days until I go to France on holiday.


----------



## bigZ (Jul 3, 2007)

A break in the rain today allowed me to enjoy an afternoon of lying in the long grass whilst flying a kite with my 2 year old son. Perfect. 

After having to endure short working hours and layoffs for the last month. It was nice to know that I could relax and enjoy the moment, now that I have been given redundancy and am starting a new job for more money on Monday. My money troubles are over.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 3, 2007)

bigZ said:


> A break in the rain today allowed me to enjoy an afternoon of lying in the long grass whilst flying a kite with my 2 year old son. Perfect.
> 
> After having to endure short working hours and layoffs for the last month. It was nice to know that I could relax and enjoy the moment, now that I have been given redundancy and am starting a new job for more money on Monday. My money troubles are over.



Nice - I can't wait till my boy's old enough to do things like that with. I also wish we had a break in rain - we've had nothing but thunderstorm after thunderstorm lately.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 4, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Nice score, indoor cricket in Aus? Even in winter you should still be playing outside...
> 
> 2 days until I go to France on holiday.


 Well right now we are getting flooded with rain quite literally and secondly the pitches get covered up as Australian rules football is played on the same grounds.
But pre season for the real stuff starts soon.......


2 days till I go on a small trip aswell.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 4, 2007)

I might finally get approved for an apartment been trying to get for the past week. 5 bedrooms, 2 complete baths and rent is what I'm paying now for a 2bdrm. Spoke to the landlord today and it was real positive. Almost there!!!!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 5, 2007)

Chatted to a very good looking girl in the library and gotten a new song written


----------



## mkloby (Jul 6, 2007)

Check out this picture of my boy! That cheered me up!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 7, 2007)

Now that's attitude! Where have I been. I miss little Matty.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2007)

Found out that COMBAT has returned to the TV screen in Oz. Started this morning with the very first episode and will continue each Saturday and Sunday morning on Fox Classics. It's been a VERY long time since Combat graced our screens, 'Bout bloody time!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 7, 2007)

Just acquired this rising sun for my WW II collection...


----------



## mkloby (Jul 7, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Now that's attitude! Where have I been. I miss little Matty.



I've actually been pretty busy lately and haven't had too much time. Hopefully I'll start flying helos next week instead of standing watch every day.

Ombre - nice rising sun. How much did that set you back, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 7, 2007)

Been to Flying Legends all day and I'm absolutley exhausted, met up with Trackend while I was there and had a good chat with him. Pics going up tomorrow.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 9, 2007)

By son has his birthday, becoming 3 years old !!! How time flies...


----------



## mkloby (Jul 9, 2007)

Marcel said:


> By son has his birthday, becoming 3 years old !!! How time flies...



Congrats! Did you have a party for him?


----------



## Marcel (Jul 9, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Congrats! Did you have a party for him?



Yes, we had, he was very exited about it. It's the first birthday that's he actually understands


----------



## mkloby (Jul 9, 2007)

Marcel said:


> Yes, we had, he was very exited about it. It's the first birthday that's he actually understands



Good stuff. I can't wait for all that.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 10, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Good stuff. I can't wait for all that.



How old is yor kid?
I fact I liked all ages up to now. I's not better, just different. When he was small, he just fell asleep, now het says"No, don't want to go to bed"


----------



## Heinz (Jul 10, 2007)

Picking up a copy of the Shuttleworth Military Airshow in video form for nicks the other day.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2007)

First day of a 3 week vacation! woo hoo!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 10, 2007)

Gotten all of my deopsit back for the last house I rented, had a decent jam session and a date today.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 10, 2007)

Marcel said:


> How old is yor kid?
> I fact I liked all ages up to now. I's not better, just different. When he was small, he just fell asleep, now het says"No, don't want to go to bed"



He'll be six months old a week from today! He's got his first little tooth starting to poke through too!


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 10, 2007)

Moving into my new house and unpacking my models to find only a minimum of damage, then plugging in the network cable to find it worked straight away, with no messing around.

Also, going to a car show last week, and finding 3 more cars the same model as mine, us 4 represent almost half of the total on UK roads, and mine was the only black one there. Result!








Also, these 3 were there. Lucky they turned up really, heavy rain made the place a mudbath and they spent most of the day dragging stuck cars out (ahh, those poor fools without 4 wheel drive)


----------



## twoeagles (Jul 11, 2007)

Got home to find Eagle Editions JG 300 volume 2 leaning against the door. Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## mkloby (Jul 11, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> Got home to find Eagle Editions JG 300 volume 2 leaning against the door. Sweeeeeeet!



Hey Eagles did your son start flying yet? I've been finished with CPT's for three weeks and still haven't started Fams.


----------



## twoeagles (Jul 11, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Hey Eagles did your son start flying yet? I've been finished with CPT's for three weeks and still haven't started Fams.



He started sims this week - he and several others were placed back into
HT-28, so all that screwing about hasn't helped. But he is warming up now to being a rotor head!


----------



## Erich (Jul 11, 2007)

2 Eagles yes you will enjoy that JG 300 book, I'm in contact with a 357th fg chap right now about that ugly January 14, 45 mission, JG 300 got butt kicked but so did JG 301

stormy out, the clouds are moving in 75 % humidity so maybe another light show this afternoon and tonight, I really groove God's handiwork


----------



## Marcel (Jul 11, 2007)

mkloby said:


> He'll be six months old a week from today! He's got his first little tooth starting to poke through too!



6 months old.. I already hardly remember what Robin was like at 6 months. He can do so much already. 

Oh, what cheered me up, having good results in the lab today, bringing an 8 years long research to a good conclusion..


----------



## mkloby (Jul 11, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> He started sims this week - he and several others were placed back into
> HT-28, so all that screwing about hasn't helped. But he is warming up now to being a rotor head!



Oh Ok - I thought last you had said he got bumped up a week to start with 18... TW-5 is so fickle. I classed up the end of May and still haven't flown yet. HT-28 should be smooth, though, as they are still beefing up with studs.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 12, 2007)

WCMUT - my court case was finally settled!

I had an incident with a bus last year (399 days ago to be exact) where it drifted into my lane and hit my car. I refused to admit any liability or accept 50/50 and took it all the way to the small claims court. Things started off well when it turned out the driver himself had left the company and was untraceable, so they couldn't get a statement from him. Their case rested on an old woman who was on the bus at the time, and had claimed in her witness statement she had observed me driving into the back of the bus.

After the opening statements 'Did you see the car from where you were sat?' 'No' 'Could you tell if the bus was in its correct lane?' 'No' I was pretty sure I was quids in. Sure enough, the poor old dear was very quickly proved to have no idea of what happened, after it was pointed out it would have been impossible to have seen my car or known the intentions of the bus driver. The end result was a claim in my favour, and £900 on its way to me to repair my car. It's taken a while, and a lot of paperwork, but there is nothing like the sensation of finally being proved right

So big cheers to me, and to First Bus, in the best football terrace style 'who are ya!?'


----------



## Heinz (Jul 12, 2007)

congrats negative creep................


----------



## Maestro (Jul 17, 2007)

Three days off after working 8 days in a row. (8 hours/day.)


----------



## Heinz (Jul 19, 2007)

Two blackhawks flew over my school very low!


----------



## mkloby (Jul 19, 2007)

Had my first few flights in the TH-57B. Damn - that is a ton of fun. I was hovering like a severely drunk man for the first two flights... now I hover like I'm only moderately intoxicated. Getting the hang of it.

Being able to stop in mid-air and hover is an incredible feeling!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Got a job interview and I had my graduation ceremony yesterday.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 19, 2007)

B-25 flew over, beautiful polished aluminum. Could hear it long before it came into view. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Being able to stop in mid-air and hover is an incredible feeling!



Yes it is. You will love flying Helos man. There is nothing better in the world in my opinion.

Oh and what cheered me up. I recieved a job interview for an airline in Denmark that I am trying to get a job with as a aircraft mechanic. The interview is on Thursday.

Wish me luck.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 21, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yes it is. You will love flying Helos man. There is nothing better in the world in my opinion.
> 
> Oh and what cheered me up. I recieved a job interview for an airline in Denmark that I am trying to get a job with as a aircraft mechanic. The interview is on Thursday.
> 
> Wish me luck.



Good luck with that. Hopefully it will work out for you. If it does not, well that's why they invented the chokeslam.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 22, 2007)

mosquitoman said:


> Got a job interview and I had my graduation ceremony yesterday.



Congratulations! What job were you applying for, somethin lifescience?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks, It's a drug discovery company nearby, mostly with lung ailments.
Interview's tomorrow, hope I get it.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 26, 2007)

mosquitoman said:


> Thanks, It's a drug discovery company nearby, mostly with lung ailments.
> Interview's tomorrow, hope I get it.



And? How did it go?

What cheered me up today: We booked our trip to London in october


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 27, 2007)

well I finished my trial exams today, very happy. I feel like crap but meh you win some you lose some. On the weekend im going to get very drunk because I havent for just over a week 

I will also play Aussie Rules where I will start at CHB. I also have faith that there are still good people out there!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2007)

Marcel said:


> Congratulations! What job were you applying for, somethin lifescience?




Lifescience? I am an Aircraft Mechanic...

Well the interview went well and I will find out on Monday if I have the job or not.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 27, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Lifescience? I am an Aircraft Mechanic...
> 
> Well the interview went well and I will find out on Monday if I have the job or not.



Thats also lifescience: how to stay alive in a crappy aircraft


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 29, 2007)

Throwing a group of kids out of work for messing around. Seeing as I'm not exactly what you'd describe as intimidatin]g, it was nice to make someone respect my authority! Also, I won the prestigious 'Shed of the Week' award on Barryboys. For those who don't know, it is a site designed to laugh at people who stick rear wings on fwd cars and 4 inch exhausts on their 1.0 shopping cars. It's Barryboys.co.uk :: View topic - W/C 30/07/2007 - Vauxhall Disastra Rover 200 but those with a weak stomach need not apply


----------



## Henk (Jul 30, 2007)

Getting payed, and then losing it all to my dept.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 31, 2007)

I got a job for a drug discovery company!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats.

Just have to book my flights for my trip this year --> should be going next week or the week after.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 31, 2007)

Just realized my house will be paid in full in 4.4 years ! That will be a _load_ off of our backs.

Charles


----------



## Pisis (Jul 31, 2007)

Buying some new ties.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 31, 2007)

mosquitoman said:


> I got a job for a drug discovery company!


Hmmm, drug discovery, maybe I can take you as an apprentince...


----------



## Maestro (Aug 1, 2007)

Pisis said:


> Hmmm, drug discovery, maybe I can take you as an apprentince...



I guess he was talking about _legal_ drugs, Pisis.


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 1, 2007)

Yep- therapeutic, legal drugs.


----------



## twoeagles (Aug 1, 2007)

My Garmin stock is at an all time high, and I finally had a chance to push
several magazines of 9mm through my Beretta Px4 Storm. I am going
to like this one.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 2, 2007)

lack of teachers last few days giving me some spare time ........


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2007)

4 weeks volunteer work here: Mabula Game Lodge - Home Page starting on Tuesday (fly out on Monday overnight). Will mainly be assisting with game drives and the reptile park.


----------



## twoeagles (Aug 2, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> 4 weeks volunteer work here: Mabula Game Lodge - Home Page starting on Tuesday (fly out on Monday overnight). Will mainly be assisting with game drives and the reptile park.



WOW! That's a beautiful place! Where do I sign up???


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> WOW! That's a beautiful place! Where do I sign up???



Probably could sign up on the website but my mum had friends who had gone there (and there Daughter had worked there for 4 weeks which turned into 5 years), so they had contacts there who I phoned and arranged it all 8)


----------



## Pisis (Aug 3, 2007)

mosquitoman said:


> Yep- therapeutic, legal drugs.


Oh, really? No, come on, you can't cover it now, it has gone too far...


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 3, 2007)

haha! Seriously, new medicines for different medical problems.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 6, 2007)

Have the day off.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 7, 2007)

finished school 11:25


----------



## Henk (Aug 7, 2007)

Got my game from the Uk and waited very long for it.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 8, 2007)

wurger finding me instructions for my model plane


----------



## Maestro (Aug 8, 2007)

That video...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Jv6ey-phNk_

Advice to any gay-ish members here : this is NOT for you.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2007)

Internet is back in working order. Damn, it felt like being in a different galaxy! Great to be back among the living fellas. What have I missed?


----------



## Heinz (Aug 9, 2007)

Seeing Lucky13 is back


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2007)

Its Friday...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 10, 2007)

Stopped raining.


----------



## trackend (Aug 10, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Its Friday...



I'll go with that Chris just had a bottle of wine feet up watch a bit of the box and a nice nights kip will be in order lovely.
sometimes you're a man of few words but you tend to be on target one heck of a lot 

Cheers Lee


----------



## Decoy (Aug 10, 2007)

Finding this forum and reading this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 10, 2007)

CAVOK and watching all the aircraft for the airshow doing laps over the Falls or my back yard E6 A10 F18 F15 Thunderbirds etc gotta work Sat but Sunday looks great . Hope the line at US Customs is short 
Thunder of Niagara, Niagara Falls Air Show 2007


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2007)

Waking up this morning convinced that it's Sunday, only to find out that it's Saturday.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2007)

Went on a lion drive and managed to see the lions (even though they were deep in the bush). It is surprising how quickly I have picked up the recognition etc too which always makes life easier.


----------



## Henk (Aug 12, 2007)

My birthday today to be spend for the first time with a friend that has been there for me all this time and not just anyone.

Happy birthday to everyone else who's birthday it is today.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 13, 2007)

Henk said:


> My birthday today to be spend for the first time with a friend that has been there for me all this time and not just anyone.
> 
> Happy birthday to everyone else who's birthday it is today.



:bday:


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Henk!


----------



## Bf109_g (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you, Henk.


----------



## Henk (Aug 13, 2007)

I thank all of you for wishing me a happy birthday I wished that I could invite you all for a beer or two. Cheers!


----------



## Desert Fox (Aug 14, 2007)

Happy birthday, Henk!

Going camping with some mates on Friday and Saturday...that means a day off school to do whatever I damn well please! Gotta love that.


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday

The fact that even though work is incredibly hard (my first week of proper work), I can still relax at home.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 14, 2007)

School has only 8 weeks left of work!


----------



## Henk (Aug 15, 2007)

Ah yes, school that was fun. The great old days.......

Having a great time last night and enjoyed spending time away from my friends and family.


----------



## Erich (Aug 15, 2007)

well a good day so far, just got off the phone with D. L. the rep for the US 8th AF 364th fg. once he is moved in we will be in contact with each other as his unit combated my cousins JG 301 on many missions.......

E ~


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2007)

Got tickets for me and my wife to go and see Meat Loaf in concert in October in Nurnberg and then for an Iced Earth concert in Stuttgart a few days later.


----------



## Erich (Aug 15, 2007)

sorry Adler but this really cracks me up. I saw the guy-Meatloaf when he first came out as a drummer, playing the snares so hard with bare hands till they bled, pretty stupid stunt if you ask me...........let's see I am going to age myself but that was back in the - ? heck I was home for a short spell before going back to no mans lands


----------



## Marcel (Aug 16, 2007)

Had some succes in my research. Someone in another lab has been developing a technique for the last three years. I had an idea yesterday, tried it today and it worked, rendering the other technique totally out of date. God I'd love to see his face when he finds out


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 17, 2007)

Erich said:


> sorry Adler but this really cracks me up. I saw the guy-Meatloaf when he first came out as a drummer, playing the snares so hard with bare hands till they bled, pretty stupid stunt if you ask me...........let's see I am going to age myself but that was back in the - ? heck I was home for a short spell before going back to no mans lands



I can believe it Eric. I saw him concert 17 years ago. My wife really loves him and has never seen him live, so I got tickets for his show in Nurnberg in October as part of her Birthday gift.

Should be a fun time for my wife and I think we will have a good time.


----------



## Erich (Aug 17, 2007)

yes he put on a good show when I saw him moons ago, you'll have a good time, and have a good many Deutsche Biers on my behalf 8) 

Prosit !


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 17, 2007)

Meat Loaf! Awesome! LOL. very cool. He did a great job in "Fight Club"

Trivia... he was on duty at the Dallas hospital where JFK was brought.

A great breakfast burrito cheered me up this morning


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 17, 2007)

That I will do my friend.


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 17, 2007)

My experiment worked for the first tine all week!


----------



## Becca (Aug 17, 2007)

MY husband is 38 miles away and on his way to me!!!!! I'm offically happier than a pig in shite!!


----------



## rogthedodge (Aug 19, 2007)

This helped

*Man City 1-0 Man Utd 
Manchester City make it three wins out of three games this season with a shock victory over rivals United. *

This rounded off a perfect day
English Premier League
P GD PTS 
*1 Man City 3 4 9 *
2 Chelsea 3 2 7 
3 Wigan 3 3 6 
4 Everton 3 2 6 
5 Portsmouth 3 2 5 
6 Newcastle 2 2 4 
7 Arsenal 2 1 4 
8 Blackburn 2 1 4 
9 Liverpool 2 1 4 
10 Reading 3 0 4 
11 Sunderland 3 -2 4 
12 Tottenham 3 1 3 
13 Fulham 3 -1 3 
14 Middlesbrough 3 -1 3 
15 West Ham 2 -1 3 
*16 Man Utd 3 -1 2 *
17 Aston Villa 2 -1 1 
18 Birmingham 3 -2 1 
19 Derby 3 -5 1 
20 Bolton 3 -5 0 

R
CTID


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2007)

Bast*rds...

England hit a good total in the 1 day (288-2) and India are 19-2 after 7 overs...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2007)

Lets see what cheered me up.

One more day until Germany plays England at Wembley Stadium tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2007)

Another thing. Learnt how to handle Cobra's and Puff Adders today.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2007)

Very cool. I used to handle Rattlesnakes when I lived in the States for a snake milker.


----------



## Erich (Aug 21, 2007)

well my sewer probs are now finished at last !! now for the hideous bill but at least I can take a doobie in peace without a back flow and onto the floor problem.............sorry if this is TMI


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fixed the aft hatch on the minivan for about $200. Expected more.


----------



## rogthedodge (Aug 21, 2007)

This is my new screensaver and cheers me up every day.

http://i19.tinypic.com/4zaq593.gif

   


R

CTID


----------



## Heinz (Aug 22, 2007)

Maths outcome was successful! Woo.


----------



## Bf109_g (Aug 22, 2007)

Started writing a video game script, "Mustang", about a WW2 Mustang pilot, and what the aerial war was like for him during 1944-45, in England, and over France and Germany.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 22, 2007)

Maths exam done as well expecting fairly good results...... cross fingers....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 22, 2007)

Germany defeating England 2-1 in Wembley Stadium.


----------



## rogthedodge (Aug 23, 2007)

It'd cheer me up too if I was you. We were lousy against what was pretty much your B team

It does help when you have a manager (coach) who actually has a clue!

Only bright spots were Micha Richards SWP


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2007)

Richards did play well.

I was very surprised that Garmany won because as you said it was basically the 2nd String. Most of the starting line up is injured or being held out so they can play in the qualification matches next month.

The whole game was sloppy however.

As for the coach thing you are correct. Germany has a great coach. Jogi (who was Klinsmanns assistant during the World Cup) just kept doing what Klinnsmann did in building the team and he is doing a great job. Hell he has only lost one match since he took over last August.

Since last year Germany's record is 17-3-2


----------



## Maestro (Aug 24, 2007)

We all know that every reality shows are framed up. But that Gordon Ramsey, what an host !


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THiqQ0JNUU4_

This is what cheered me up.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 24, 2007)

Cheap cds and a Dvd.

Joe Satriani live DVD from 2006 the year I saw him 
His most recent cd Super Colossal and Neil Young's greatest hits.

90bucks worth for 30


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2007)

My Prime Rib turned out amazing.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 25, 2007)

I went out and had ribs for dinner tonight. they were good. ANyways what cheered me up today was finishing my last shift at hungry jacks (6:30am-3:00pm). I broke the tomato slicer but I then fixed it and it goes better than ever now.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2007)

These were not just plain old ribs my friend but the very best meat you can buy!!!!

PRIME RIB or if you prefer Staning Rib Roast.

Man it is amazing, but cost me $75 for 11 lbs!

Oh and what cheered me up? The Party that will be starting in a few hours.


----------



## trackend (Aug 25, 2007)

Been to Sandwich in Kent as they are celebrating the 550th year of the siege of Sandwich real medieval stuff. Spoke to a fletcher who I met at Bosworth a week ago, he gave a really good talk on arrows and tactics I'm thinking of post a little thread about it.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 25, 2007)

man thats making my mouth water adler


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2007)

That one up there was not mine. I found it on the internet! 

Mine looked very similiar though....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 25, 2007)

Big party around the corner. Lot's to eat and drink and a live band. Whole neighborhood is invited.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2007)

2:30 in the morning. Our party in our garden has just ended. A tad bit too much to drink and now I am watching the 49ers play Chicago. Going to go to bed soon though.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2007)

Extended my stay in South Africa for 10 days (was meant to go home yesterday)... Also there was a guy at the airfield who went off the side when turning around and ripped his landing gear off by going in an Aardvark whole.


----------



## kitin (Sep 3, 2007)

hmmm new day, new life...hehehe...the one that cheered me up today will be my father who always do everything for me and take goods care for me...he always make my food every morning...


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 4, 2007)

Off to a conference tomorrow!
But I do have to get up at 5.30 in the morning to get there in time.


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 4, 2007)

It was me and my girlfriend's one week anniversary on monday.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 4, 2007)

Got fairly good results on maths exam.... My first good result in the bloody subject....


----------



## trackend (Sep 5, 2007)

Well done Aussie more than I could manage, I left school with nothing at 15.

My cheer up was I beat six guys in an interview showdown for a new position in tech support just got to see and sign the new contract then its goodbye shift work and hello another six grand a year.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2007)

Bf109_g said:


> It was me and my girlfriend's one week anniversary on monday.



What??????

You make a big deal out of 1 week!


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 5, 2007)

I know Alder, but this is the longest relationship I've ever been in.


----------



## Erich (Sep 5, 2007)

busting out 75 miles plus with friends this past Sunday .........8) dang it was hot at 4,000 '


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 5, 2007)

which one is you erich ???
Got english spoken out today got an A for it as well....
Congrats Trakkie.....


----------



## Heinz (Sep 6, 2007)

I have 21days of school left for my entire life.

They will the most stressful no doubt too.

After that next year its a writing(journalism course)


----------



## Marcel (Sep 8, 2007)

Gig last night was great, 80 or so people. Nice test for our band, 'cause were facing a 2500+ crowd next saturday. Looking forward to it.


----------



## bigZ (Sep 8, 2007)

After 12 years and 2 kids finally married my long suffering better half yesterday.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2007)

Germany is playing Wales tonight and the NFL season has started.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2007)

Spent a nice relaxing day with my wife on my Birthday today. Earlier tonight we went to our favorite Italian Restaurant for my Birthday dinner where I ate some wonderful Muscles in White Wine Sauce and a great Grilled Octopus. The damn tentacles were almost as big as my wrist! mMMMM it was good!

Going to actually celebrate with my friends for my birthday next week when they all return from vacation.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 9, 2007)

Happy birthday to you
happy birthday to you
happy birthday dear Adler..
Happy birthday to you
Hurrai


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2007)

Thankyou very much.


----------



## Negative Creep (Sep 9, 2007)

Birthdays are always good - everyone gives you free food and drink. Hope your wife picked up the tab! 


WCMUT - Red Dwarf series only £7.99 each on play.com!


----------



## Heinz (Sep 11, 2007)

Red Dwarf =


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2007)

The 49ers pulling off a win. It was an ugly win, but a win is a win!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 12, 2007)

Germany beating Romania 3-1 with just there B team tonight.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 12, 2007)

Ship Qual yesterday on the boat!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2007)

Very cool, congrats!


----------



## twoeagles (Sep 13, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Ship Qual yesterday on the boat!



Attaboy, Marine!!!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 16, 2007)

Yesterday, we played with the band in front of a crowd estinated about 3000 people. What a rush.. Biggest gig I've been in so for.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2007)

49ers beating St. Louis 17-16! They seem to love keeping it close to the end of them. Thats 2 and 0 and with Seattle losing 17-7 right now maybe we got the division to ourselves.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks Adler and eagles.



Marcel said:


> Yesterday, we played with the band in front of a crowd estinated about 3000 people. What a rush.. Biggest gig I've been in so for.



What kind of band?



I have 13 more flights left till flight school is done...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 16, 2007)

Packers 35, Giants 13. 

Giants can't lose enough as far as I'm concerned. 

TO


----------



## mkloby (Sep 16, 2007)

ToughOmbre said:


> Packers 35, Giants 13.
> 
> Giants can't lose enough as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> TO



Jack***!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 17, 2007)

Seeing some of my friends from high school...that brought up some memories


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 17, 2007)

I Just got my license.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorted out my flatmate for this coming year at university.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 17, 2007)

mkloby said:


> What kind of band?



A rockband I'm currently playing in.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2007)

49ers 17-16 St. Louis

It might be ugly , but a win is a win!


----------



## trackend (Sep 17, 2007)

Haven't seen this for 20 years but it still cheered up my day Le Petomane (1979)


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 18, 2007)

NYSE up 336 points.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2007)

Scotland 42 - Romania 0 in the RWC...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2007)

A few very close friends (who I served with and were soldiers of mine) returned from Iraq today.


----------



## trackend (Sep 22, 2007)

Left my old job yesterday after biggest part of 30 years in the post, Ive got a couple of weeks off before I start in my senior tech support role so just booked a vacation in Lanzarote as a celebration. I fly out on Thursday with the missus for a weeks RNR. lovely.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 26, 2007)

Starting a new band next to the other one. It'll be just a trio, drums, bass and guitar, so we'll have much more freedom than with the current 7 men fromation. It'll be fun. We'll still go on with the old one, playing in ever increasing gigs, but the new one will be just for fun.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2007)

Should be getting permission from my uni to go on a semester abroad to Pretoria within the next 2 days.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 26, 2007)

WOO GOT MAIDEN TICKETS FOR NEXT YEAR!!

the caps was intentional 

Show sold out in 10minutes for Melbourne.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 27, 2007)

Got my credit card this morning... I immediately used it to switch my free (and veeeeeeeeeeeeeeery slooooooooooooooooow) website for a faster server (with my own ".com" address, by the way). Look at the results :

Yan Tremblay's Official Web Site


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2007)

Sent of my application for the University of Pretoria. Now just the wait to see if a) it is accepted and b) whether St Andrews is happy with Safety etc before I can go.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 27, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Sent of my application for the University of Pretoria. Now just the wait to see if a) it is accepted and b) whether St Andrews is happy with Safety etc before I can go.



Gnomey - was it you that was going to pursue the RAF possibly?

I only have 5 flights left till winging...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah it was got a meeting the with Careers team again tomorrow for another interview.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 27, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Yeah it was got a meeting the with Careers team again tomorrow for another interview.



What is the Careers team? Recruiter?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah pretty much that is what they are. It is the recruitment guy who I will be speaking to (again) tomorrow.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2007)

Finally got my internet back online at home.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 3, 2007)

Getting a new laptop, finally


----------



## Negative Creep (Oct 4, 2007)

My 'cheapest working rear wheel drive car to drive away' challenge resulted in my now owning a 1986 Volvo 740 Estate! As we all know, they are built, and drive, like a King Tiger tank. Except not as quick. And heavier.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 4, 2007)

Facts known today:

Sun is out, clear blue skies


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hopefully getting a bigger motorbike a 125 is just to small for my build.....and i have a fat a#se.....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2007)

Have pretty much finalised going to Pretoria for a Semester Abroad from January. Just the Study Visa, Acceptance, Flights and the Agreement between St Andrews and Pretoria to go :/


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2007)

*F
R
I
D
A
Y
!
*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 5, 2007)

Have a 3 day weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2007)

I always have that with my nightshift.....

Have a great one Adler.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2007)

England beat the Aussies


----------



## trackend (Oct 6, 2007)

Here Here GN


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

Recieved a bottle of Bushmills 10 Year Old Single Malt Irish Whiskey as a gift today. mmmm I love Irish Whiskey


----------



## mkloby (Oct 7, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Recieved a bottle of Bushmills 10 Year Old Single Malt Irish Whiskey as a gift today. mmmm I love Irish Whiskey



Yeaaaah buddy!

Going on leave today for the first time in a year! Finished flight school and waiting to wing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats man! Now you get to learn to deal with Crew Chiefs!


----------



## mkloby (Oct 10, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Congrats man! Now you get to learn to deal with Crew Chiefs!



Hey - it's their damn plane, not mine


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2007)

Good man. The first step is accepting it!


----------



## Maestro (Oct 12, 2007)

Just finished the "Awards" sub-section in the "Intelligence" section of my website.

The thoughest part was playing with the .gifs to add transparency... There is always a bunch of pixels that aren't *exactly* of the same colour in the background... forcing me to edit it in paint. It isn't as easy as it sounds.


----------



## Desert Fox (Oct 12, 2007)

It's Friday! First week of school is finally over. Now I've only got to endure another 7 weeks, and I'm through for the year


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2007)

The same thing as always at this time of the week....F.R.I.D.A.Y!!!


----------



## Heinz (Oct 13, 2007)

Desert Fox said:


> It's Friday! First week of school is finally over. Now I've only got to endure another 7 weeks, and I'm through for the year



I have a wonderfully beautiful number of two weeks left for LIFE! 

Feeling good, saying this cheered me up no end!


----------



## YakFlyer (Oct 15, 2007)

South Africa beat Argentina with some stunning SOUTHERN HEMISPHERE flare. Just a small hint of what England will face when they realise their crappy 3 pointers won't be an answer to Habana's speed and power, ie: real rugby. heh heh    Go the boks.


----------



## Negative Creep (Oct 15, 2007)

My 'Global Warming is Bollocks - Save the V8' bumper sticker arrived


----------



## twoeagles (Oct 15, 2007)

My new CZ 527 chambered in 22 Hornet shot 5 rounds all inside 1.25 inches
at 100 yards. Damn raccoons had better keep their heads down now.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 15, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> My new CZ 527 chambered in 22 Hornet shot 5 rounds all inside 1.25 inches
> at 100 yards. Damn raccoons had better keep their heads down now.





Is your son almost done w/ the HT's?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2007)

Germany being the first team (besides hosts Austria and Switzerland) to qualify for the Euro 2008 competition.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 15, 2007)

Imam Said Jaziri was arrested today in Montréal and will face deportation ! Why? Because he lied to Immigration Canada by not telling them he had a criminal record in France.

Yeehaw ! Out you go, bastard ! (Unless those human right freaks start complaining...)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2007)

Got permission from St Andrews to go to Pretoria in January. Now just waiting for the acceptance from Pretoria and then I can get my Study Visa and go


----------



## Marcel (Oct 21, 2007)

This:
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8dj11BMw80_
Luckily they usually don't sound like this


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Got permission from St Andrews to go to Pretoria in January. Now just waiting for the acceptance from Pretoria and then I can get my Study Visa and go



Follow up on this. Got my acceptance letter today so now I just need my Study Visa  (and my new passport).


----------



## Heinz (Oct 23, 2007)

school is over for me for good.

wooo!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm off for the rest of the week.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 24, 2007)

Going to a Meat Loaf concert tonight.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 26, 2007)

Mmmm, Meatloaf. Think I'll throw one on the smoker this weekend. If you never tried Barbequed Meatloaf it is the best. There, that in addition to all the well endowed beautiful ladies in the "Breaking News" thread have cheared me up this morning. Plus it's Friday and I'm going to pick me up some Imported German Beer for the weekend, woohoo!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 27, 2007)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Plus it's Friday and I'm going to pick me up some Imported German Beer for the weekend, woohoo!!!



I will just walk down to the Brew House in my town that has been brewing good beer since the 1500's and bring a case home....

And what cheered me up. The weather was good eneogh for me to get 9 Holes of Golf in at the Club in my town.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 27, 2007)

not being sick anymore!


----------



## mkloby (Oct 29, 2007)

From the other day, actually - designated Naval Aviator! Notice Matty passed out slumped over on my wife's shoulder


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats Mkloby......
Handed in history assignment today no more this year.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 29, 2007)

mkloby said:


> From the other day, actually - designated Naval Aviator! Notice Matty passed out slumped over on my wife's shoulder



Big day! Proud day!

Congrats!

I had a friend from high school (24 years ago) contact me!

.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats mkloby!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats man! A very proud moment!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 30, 2007)

My new band!! We had our first session and started of really well. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats mkloby!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2007)

Got a great massage today.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 30, 2007)

congrats on your wings Mkloby and I'm pleased the gov't is promising to lower taxes by a 1/3 over next few years with todays budget backdated to include this year with 2007 taxes


----------



## mkloby (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks all.

See Pb - lower taxes get you excited


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2007)

Sent off my South African Visa application and found out my parents are paying for my flights out (not me as I had thought).


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 1, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> See Pb - lower taxes get you excited


yup and i still don't pay for health care


----------



## mkloby (Nov 1, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> yup and i still don't pay for health care



Haha - neither do I!  America is good!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorens post about the Bf 109T.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 3, 2007)

Bought a new guitar today, a Fender Telecaster for those of you who also play. It sounds great and is a good addition to my faithfull old Les Paul


----------



## Heinz (Nov 3, 2007)

oo nice!

Us or Mex model? Colour? Maple freboard?  sorry


The fact it's raining!


----------



## Marcel (Nov 4, 2007)

Heinz said:


> oo nice!
> 
> Us or Mex model? Colour? Maple freboard?  sorry
> 
> ...



It's a Mex. As it will perform as a second guitar next to my Gibson, I found 2000+ euro's for an American too much, especially concidering that the quality difference between a Mex and an American one are not that big but the price is . Below my new beauty, in a very dark red color. I still have to adjust the neck, as I took off the standard Fender crap strings and put up some heavier D'Addarios. The neck is now slightly bended. What annoyed me was that I didn't have the right screwdriver so I'll have to buy that one tomorrow (I know, last sentence should be in the other thread  )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2007)

Had a great weekend in Munich.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 4, 2007)

Looks killer Marcel!

I want a Blonde tele. Probably look into the Made in Japan versions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 5, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Looks killer Marcel!
> 
> I want a Blonde tele. Probably look into the Made in Japan versions



Yeah, I always wanted a blonde one, too. They're the real thing. But I also wanted a sunburst Les Paul and ended up with a blue one 
The Japan version I tried didn't sound half as good as this one, but could just have been that one guitar. The American I tried was hardly better then the mex, for 3 times the price. Just use your ear before buying one.

Oh, what cheered me up today: Finding my son on the couch, trying to play the guitar just as his daddy. Looks quite funny when he's 3 years old


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2007)

Finally they see sense - talent is better than race...

SuperRugby
BBC SPORT | South Africa remove racial quotas


----------



## Marcel (Nov 9, 2007)

My 3 year old son wanting "to sleep without a diper". I'm sure we'll have to clean up his bed sometime tonight, but it's a nice start


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

The first real snow today. It has been snowing all day until about an our ago it switched to sleat which unfortunatly is melting the snow.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 10, 2007)

Marcel said:


> My 3 year old son wanting "to sleep without a diper". I'm sure we'll have to clean up his bed sometime tonight, but it's a nice start



 How'd that work out?

We bought a house on the outskirts of Jacksonville, NC. 2 acres of land. Pretty excited... builder agreed to close on 29 Nov too. Still has some landscaping issues, however, that they need to resolve.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats Matt! Home ownership is nice.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 10, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Congrats Matt! Home ownership is nice.



Thanks Eric. Yeah, it is very nice. We still have our home back in Pensacola that we're leasing out. Apparently I'm picking up properties as I go along.

Nothing like having someone else pay your mortgage for you while you build equity!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 10, 2007)

Not a bad way to go.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 10, 2007)

Spent a nice day showing Comiso around did the CWH, Niagara Falls and 1812 battle sights and the Russell birds a fast but comprehensive tour hope I didn't bore the poor guy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

Post some pics!


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 10, 2007)

I gotta find some free photo software so i can downsize


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> I gotta find some free photo software so i can downsize



Download IrfanView


----------



## Njaco (Nov 11, 2007)

Going to Atlantic City for 4 days!


----------



## Marcel (Nov 11, 2007)

mkloby said:


> How'd that work out?
> 
> We bought a house on the outskirts of Jacksonville, NC. 2 acres of land. Pretty excited... builder agreed to close on 29 Nov too. Still has some landscaping issues, however, that they need to resolve.




He kept it dry 'till 7 o'clock in the morning, then he started crying as he had peed in his bad, so saturady morning was a little early for us.  This morning he managed 'til 6.

Congratulations on buying your own house, Matt


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> I gotta find some free photo software so i can downsize



If you are using Microsoft just right click on the picture you want to downsize and click the option to edit.

I dont have any special photo software and I can downsize my pictures.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 11, 2007)

Marcel said:


> He kept it dry 'till 7 o'clock in the morning, then he started crying as he had peed in his bad, so saturady morning was a little early for us.  This morning he managed 'til 6.
> 
> Congratulations on buying your own house, Matt



Thank you.

 not bad. He was really trying! I am not looking forward to those days...


----------



## Heinz (Nov 12, 2007)

the thought of only 1 exam to go. Its like the end of the tunnel is finally appearing.


Sorry for the way over used metaphore but I'm tired


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 13, 2007)

finishing work early today


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 14, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> Spent a nice day showing Comiso around did the CWH, Niagara Falls and 1812 battle sights and the Russell birds a fast but comprehensive tour hope I didn't bore the poor guy



Yeah... it was awesome... 2 Forts, an aviation museum, an airfield with rare warbirds, niagra falls and Tim Hortons!


GREAT day.. I plan on doing a separate thread about it soon.

Pbfoot has some connections.. the man can pull strings!


>>hope I didn't bore the poor guy

The day before I woke up at 4:30 am (1:30 PST)! I wasn't close to bored... just a little sleepy. Plus I had to get back to Toronto to chase Canadian skirt!

.

.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2007)

Snowed all day today. Still snowing...


----------



## Erich (Nov 14, 2007)

Chris warm up that digital man I'd like to see some winter stuff in your area.....  

hey over the bout of taking cancer meds well at least for the time being ~ sun is trying to break out of the fog and I am going to rip up the pavement for a 30miler in 2 hrs.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2007)

I will take some pics for you but I will wait until it gets real nice man!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 15, 2007)

Lost between 3-4 pounds this week depending on what scale I jump on. Now only 45 or so to go.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 15, 2007)

The democratic debates. 

SOCIALISM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm getting ready to sell my first Domain Name. i bought it for $14.00 and I'm gonna sell it for $100.

Malcredito.mobi - The Best malcredito Resources and Information. This website is for sale!

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ta-ta-ta-ta-weekend-ta-ta-ta-ta-weekend-ta-ta-ta-ta-ta-weekend!


----------



## mkloby (Nov 16, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> I'm getting ready to sell my first Domain Name. i bought it for $14.00 and I'm gonna sell it for $100.
> 
> Malcredito.mobi - The Best malcredito Resources and Information. This website is for sale!
> 
> .



someone wants to buy it?


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 16, 2007)

Just the name... I have it "Parked" on the page you see.

I paid $14.00 and I got an offer for $100..

I was offered $500 for a domain name I paid $15.00 for the other day...

.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 16, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> Just the name... I have it "Parked" on the page.
> 
> I paid $14.00 and I got an offer for $100..
> 
> ...



Jeez... i'm stealing your business. Daddy's gotta rope in some benjamins.


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 16, 2007)

check out Recent Sales and see what's selling:

Sedo - Buy and Sell Domain Names and Websites

.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 17, 2007)

Found a childhood friend whom I haven't spoken or seen for 21 years.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 17, 2007)

wow thats pretty awesome Marcel!

It's a Sunday and blue sky and sunshine is present.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

Got a mate over and went shooting....


----------



## Maestro (Nov 19, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> Just the name... I have it "Parked" on the page you see.
> 
> I paid $14.00 and I got an offer for $100..
> 
> I was offered $500 for a domain name I paid $15.00 for the other day...



Oh, so that's your job ? Smuggling domain names ?


----------



## Heinz (Nov 19, 2007)

Went to the beach. A cool 37C today. Can't beat beach cricket.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 24, 2007)

making some good progress on my mustang model.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2007)

Die Toten Hosen are confirmed for Rock im Park 2008!!!!!


----------



## Ghostdancer (Nov 29, 2007)

More then likely I'm going to have to have surgery to repair a hernia, 2nd time around for me. I'm now under VA care and the good news is that I'm exempt from having to make a co-pay. This I was informed of just a little while ago. I thought that under the category I'm in I'd have to do so.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 3, 2007)

Feeling confident about my driving test on Thursday.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## cougar32d (Dec 3, 2007)

after alot of going back and forth the army in their infinate wisdom, has decide to let me re-enlist  . and this time no b.s. i leave in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats man! You reenlisted for Aviation right?????


----------



## cougar32d (Dec 3, 2007)

i'd like to what's the mos and other req.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2007)

15T is a Blackhawk Repairmen and you can become a Crewchief and fly. 

I am not sure what reenlistment requirements are however for the MOS.


----------



## cougar32d (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll look into it ,thanks


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2007)

Good luck to you guys....!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Great news Cougar32d!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2007)

Booked my flights to South Africa - only 47 days to go...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 5, 2007)

my holidays are fast approaching, 2 more weeks!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 6, 2007)

Passed my driving test, no worries at all


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2007)

But now everyone else has to worry....


----------



## Marcel (Dec 6, 2007)

Having the day off tomorrow


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 6, 2007)

Got all the outdoor Christmas decorations up and they are lookin' good  

TO


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 6, 2007)

Wife passed final exam for nursing degree...and she has a job lined up.
Retirement here I come!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2007)

F.R.I.D.A.Y.!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 7, 2007)

Saturday

Going watch the local top grade cricket later...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yup.....It's S.A.T.U.R.D.A.Y!!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 13, 2007)

Today we had a drill for all the first-aid people. There were "fake" wounded which had to be attend to. On of them had really realistic burn-wounds on her body. She was walking through the building when one of my collegues noticed her. Unfortunately he knew nothing about the drill, and before she knew it, he took the hose-pipe from the wall and soaked the poor woman to her skin  
I suppose they will recruit him for the first-aid team immidiately.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 18, 2007)

1st day of holidays YEAAAAH!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice SE, I've been on Holidays since November 15th


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 18, 2007)

now I can work on my car


----------



## Heinz (Dec 19, 2007)

Its raining currently, cheering me up.

SE: Yeah I;ve been doing some work myself just working on the paint at the moment. Slow process but its rewarding.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 19, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Its raining currently, cheering me up.
> 
> SE: Yeah I;ve been doing some work myself just working on the paint at the moment. Slow process but its rewarding.



If you like rain, you should come and live in the Netherlands, Heinz! All the rain you want  Luckily the wether has been quite cold the last few days and very dry. I expect to do some very careful iceskating this weekend, as the ice will still be very thin. But I have to do it, it's been five years since we had real ice on the canals here. The thought cheers me up greatly.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 19, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Its raining currently, cheering me up.
> 
> SE: Yeah I;ve been doing some work myself just working on the paint at the moment. Slow process but its rewarding.



what are you doing at the moment? I am getting a spare bonnet of my workmate and I am going to try my hand at painting that. Like you said do it right and the rewards are great


----------



## Marcel (Dec 21, 2007)

Holiday! I have two weeks at home, no worries about work, just playing with the little one.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 22, 2007)

thats what its all about marcel, just forget about work I have!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 22, 2007)

We have Ice on the water outside! we did some iceskating and my son was on the ice for the first time in his life, riding a sled


----------



## Heinz (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow!

Looks like great fun


----------



## Marcel (Dec 22, 2007)

You bet. Too bad it'll only last today, tomorrow temperatures will be above 0°C and it'll become dangerous. It was dangerous already today. Ice was only about 5 cm thick and I had cracks in the ice folowing me while I was skating  My son didn't mind. And as it is the only day this year to be on the ice, I had to do this.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks fun Marcel - could go skating here but not really a fan much more of a skier and it has been to cold for it too snow 

Got a good academic reference for my RAF application which I will have an interview for next month.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 22, 2007)

Haha - nice Marcel. Looks like the boy had a blast.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 23, 2007)

finally got guitar hero 3 and i got a 317 note streak on paint it black, yeah!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 23, 2007)

Kudos to you SE.
I've never played it, anyone who knows me reckons I'd be good at it. I dunno its so far removed from actually playing a real guitar.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 23, 2007)

Went to the game today where the Redbacks kicked some serious arse!!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 23, 2007)

Shame Lehmann left man, one of my all time favourite cricketers. 
Boof is a hero.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 23, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Haha - nice Marcel. Looks like the boy had a blast.



Yep, he had never seen ice before. He was carefull as I usually warn him not to come too close to the water and now he was allowed to walk on it! ust have been very strange for him 
Too bad the ice is becoming bad as it is +2°C


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 23, 2007)

Yep a legend of the game, however Dizzy is still there and all the other boys have been playing well lately, especially Elliot. (your loss our gain!)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 23, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Kudos to you SE.
> I've never played it, anyone who knows me reckons I'd be good at it. I dunno its so far removed from actually playing a real guitar.



Thanks heinz, and actually you are right, playing and mastering actual guitar is a lot easier than playing guitar hero. I am just only starting to play at the medium level and its hard!


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Just got to meet my nephew and niece for the first time shes 6 hes 2 saw my brother and his wife. havent seen him or her in 7 years. been so busy getting my shop going that i wasnt able to be around the family much. I hope you guys had a day like mine happy holidays


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 26, 2007)

You will all be aware that the Brits are a bunch of introverted, self-conscious types.....Get aload of this:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3f0YbQDxp0_


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 26, 2007)

I might be buying a chrysler valiant AP5


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Downwind.Maddl-Land said:


> You will all be aware that the Brits are a bunch of introverted, self-conscious types.....Get aload of this:
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3f0YbQDxp0_




I dont know to cry, laugh, or shoot...


----------



## Heinz (Dec 27, 2007)

Even though my back is strained I managed to get to the shops and get the

"Dam busters" on dvd. My tape was getting worn.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 27, 2007)

i got to go driving in slippery conditions in the Land Cruiser, man i love that ute....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2007)

It snowed last night.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2007)

Just watched my English Premier League team, Westham United come from behind to defeat Manchester United 2 - 1... Go Hammers!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2007)

Bastards...

Ordered my new camera yesterday. Canon EOS 400D with 18-55mm and 55-250mm lenses.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 12, 2008)

For the last 3 weeks I've had to drive around with the 16 year old factory fit speakers in my car. Being a bit of an audiophile, listening to speakers with an RMS of 6 watts was tantamount to torture but being a stupid size it took a while to find replacements. But after getting them out am modifying the brackets with a big drill and saw, I have 4 lovely new speakers in


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2008)

Seattle getting there ass handed to them by Green Bay.

So far atleast...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 12, 2008)

Go Pack  

Still a lot of game to be played.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2008)

Started planning our vacation this summer. We are going to spend 2 weeks in Crete. Should be a good time relaxing on the beach and hiking in the hills and visiting old Greek ruins.


----------



## Erich (Jan 14, 2008)

holy crap try to get some pics of the olde fifelds though Crete has changed so much from what I hear, Chris maybe a museum or two for the tragic battle there ?

hey is it snowing yet in your little berg ?, we still have it on the hills, when I can see the hills through the ice~fog


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2008)

Erich said:


> holy crap try to get some pics of the olde fifelds though Crete has changed so much from what I hear, Chris maybe a museum or two for the tragic battle there ?



I will take lots of pics. We are still about 6 months away from going though. We are just booking everything now because it is cheaper when you do it this early.



Erich said:


> hey is it snowing yet in your little berg ?, we still have it on the hills, when I can see the hills through the ice~fog



Nope no snow Erich. Whether Global Warming is real or not it certainly is warmer here in Bavaria. We normally have about 2+ ft. of snow and a temp of about -2 this time of year. It is about 8 C and I can go outside with just a sweater on.

It has been this way 2 years straight now.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 16, 2008)

managed to talk the boss into giving me a day off tomorrow.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 17, 2008)

Two things. It got cold, and everyones kind thoughts for my dad.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 18, 2008)

today is friday and I have finished work!


----------



## Henk (Jan 18, 2008)

Waking up not feeling that bad after a night out on the town.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> today is friday and I have finished work!



YES!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> today is friday and I have finished work!





Wayne Little said:


> YES!



WEEKEND!!!!8)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 18, 2008)

TGIF!!!! Now I have a weekend to recover from the exercise routine I put myself throught his week. Back and Legs don't want to work anymore.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 18, 2008)

Almost everything, it was a great day dispite of the weather...


----------



## Henk (Jan 18, 2008)

Borrowing a game from a friend.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 18, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> WEEKEND!!!!8)



Hell yeah! might grab a carton or something


----------



## Heinz (Jan 19, 2008)

Finally getting back online with the internet.

* throws confetti into the air *


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 19, 2008)

good to have you back heinz!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 20, 2008)

tis good to be back!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 22, 2008)

This would make anyones day,

P 51 flying low over their house 
Sounded awesome as it should, but even better today!

From my local airfield.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 22, 2008)

hell yeah heinz you lucky prick


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 22, 2008)

The rising sun after a few weeks of harsh and ugly winter....


----------



## Henk (Jan 22, 2008)

Waking up, not to find that I overslept.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 22, 2008)

Henk said:


> Waking up, not to find that I overslept.



I actually though that I overslept because of the sun...for a few seconds I had the impression that I was still in highschool and I was late


----------



## Henk (Jan 22, 2008)

LOL, well I did not give a damn when I was in High school if I was late or not, I got there at the end.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 23, 2008)

Henk said:


> LOL, well I did not give a damn when I was in High school if I was late or not, I got there at the end.



I wasn't much of a school lover myself but because I was missing so much they where times when I couldn't afford to be late


----------



## Heinz (Jan 23, 2008)

Done the above rocked up a few times and found a teacher annoyed or not caring. I was in the public system no really gives a damn!


Went for a good burn on my bike felt good, tackled some big hills.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2008)

Had a doctor appointment this morning. The good Dr. told me my blood
pressure was 132 over 76 !! A far cry from 200 over 101 of two weeks
ago. Not bad for an old man....... The new medicine is working !!

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Jan 24, 2008)

glad to hear it Charles!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 24, 2008)

Heinz said:


> glad to hear it Charles!



Thanks, Heinz.... my bride shares your elation....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Jan 24, 2008)

actually today had some good news

My Aunty has been battling cancer and it reappeared recently.

After her second bout of Chemo it seems she has the all clear.

Much to the familys obvious joy and my own...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 24, 2008)

Good show, Heinz ! Anyone who (it appears) is beating the Big C, should
be congratulated. Hope the improvement continues...

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you Charles, very much appreciated and you are correct it is a tough battle. Shame not all can win in the end.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 25, 2008)

I am very glad for you heinz, give my congrats to your aunty!

Today is friday and I just finished work 1/2hr ago and its a long weekend in celebration of Australia day! god I am glad I am an aussie


----------



## Heinz (Jan 25, 2008)

Cheers SE.

And yes Australia day should be ace!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes!.. its the end of the week...Long weekend comin' up.

Congrats on your good news Charles and Heinz!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2008)

Having friends over for dinner today and I am steaming Lobster, Alaskan King Crab Legs, and Shrimp as well as frying Squid, Shrimp, Clams, and Fish and we are also having Muscles in White Wine Sauce. 

To go with it we are having Cole Slaw, Garlic Bread and Chips (French Fries).

Cant wait!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 26, 2008)

sounds nice adler, very tempting!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 27, 2008)

Victorian Hot Rod Show!

Was a great day. Got some shots to put up.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 27, 2008)

Went bush bashing in the 'Cruiser today..... fun !!!!!! 
came back covered in mud as it has been raining a lot.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 27, 2008)

nice aussie and heinz! awaiting pics with anticipation heinz!


----------



## Henk (Jan 27, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Having friends over for dinner today and I am steaming Lobster, Alaskan King Crab Legs, and Shrimp as well as frying Squid, Shrimp, Clams, and Fish and we are also having Muscles in White Wine Sauce.
> 
> To go with it we are having Cole Slaw, Garlic Bread and Chips (French Fries).
> 
> Cant wait!



Lobster, frying Squid, muscles, Cole slaw and the Garlic bread really sounds nice now, but I wish I could eat crab, shrimp and prawns, but me a bit allergic for them .

Having power the whole weekend, but I also know they will be cutting the power three times tomorrow.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 28, 2008)

that sucks henk.


----------



## Henk (Jan 28, 2008)

The power did not go off this morning!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2008)

slept in, Public holiday!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 28, 2008)

x2 at Waynes response.


----------



## kitin (Jan 29, 2008)

hmmmm the funny conversation with my office mates...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2008)

More confirmations for Rock im Park 2008.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 30, 2008)

I talked to a very dear friend of mine and she is finally getting her divorce. I'm so happy for her.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 30, 2008)

The rain.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ditto heinz
nothing like the sound of it on a corrogated iron roof....
so soothing....


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 30, 2008)

Exams are over


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2008)

Up early to watch my EPL team Westham pull off a LAST minute 1 - 0 win over Liverpool...


----------



## Marcel (Jan 31, 2008)

Walking in the storm with my 3-year old son tonight. He loved it!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 1, 2008)

its the weekend and I got a carton!


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 1, 2008)

The freaking hot women in Manhattan!
 
.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2008)

It's frickin' Friday again!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 1, 2008)

Australia pummelling India at 20-20 Cricket!

9 wicket win!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2008)

3 more days until the Super Bowl.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 1, 2008)

Dow closed up over 200 points on Thursday!

TO


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2008)

We have a new car owner (with 300 miles on the odometer) who said he
down-shifted his "08 MazdaSpeed6" from 6th gear to 5th gear doing 60 MPH,
and afterwards the engine died and would not restart. Well.... the on board
computer says he downshifted from 5th gear to 2nd gear at 80.154 MPH.
Compression on cylinders 1,3 and 4 is zero ! (bent valves ?). 

Mazda has denied his claim for warranty repair !! Ask me if I'm elated !!!

Charles


----------



## twoeagles (Feb 1, 2008)

Wife passed her board exams and is now an RN in the ER, so I can now retire.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2008)

Charles, that is priceless!!!


----------



## ThunderThud (Feb 2, 2008)

checking out the Breaking news thread allways cheers me up!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2008)

Booked me and my wifes vacation today.

Going to Crete for 14 days in August and September. Cant wait.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 6, 2008)

For the first time in a few weeks I have been able to play a little guitar. My arms hut no, but it was worth it.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 6, 2008)

Sounds like a nice vacation Adler.

Great story Charles!!! ha ha ha.

I found my gift certificate so now I can get a new video card for my PC.


----------



## joy17782 (Feb 6, 2008)

wom lawsuit over the chemical spill at my place were i use too work they fired me in aug . got 1.6 million !!!!!! now i can take speach classes ha ha ha they found my employer had osha hazardous waste laws . tried too tell the a hole that it was going too happen and even wrote it up on production sheets and it happen but it make me happy . im throwing a kegger if adler can ship the beer will pay for it adler and also will fly everyone here !!!!!!! good thought huh !!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2008)

Great Joy! Now is that mill all yours or you have to split with other workers? That was kinda fast since only Aug. Nice going! Now get your sis a real gun for protection.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2008)

The same thing every week, IT's FRIDAY!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm back!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2008)

So where did ya go SE? not that you were gone long...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 11, 2008)

my modem **** itself Im on a friends computer


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank god for friends with computers!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 11, 2008)

Jason is back, that cheered me up


----------



## twoeagles (Feb 12, 2008)

Have returned from Pensacola after pinning Gold Wings on my son, a third
generation Naval Aviator. He will be flying the MH-60S, based out of
San Diego.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 12, 2008)

Congratulations, 2E!

I have fulfilled my kid dream today. I won a 1/24 remote control (bowden) model of a _Škoda 120L_ in an internet auction. It was really expensive (cca $250) but worth it! The car drives forward, left, right and back but also has real lights and blows the horn! This model is surely as old as I am! I'm happy as... well, as every man who fulfills his kid dream!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats Twoeagles and Pisis 

Getting home..........


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats you Guys!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 13, 2008)

Got my German Fishing Liscence. Let the fishing begin!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 13, 2008)

Did my taxes. Getting $4500 back from the gov't.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Feb 13, 2008)

I woke up on the right side of the grass. At my age, that's a good thing !

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 13, 2008)

ccheese said:


> I woke up on the right side of the grass. At my age, that's a good thing !
> 
> Charles



Charles,

At any age that's a good thing!  

"Every day above ground is a good day"

TO


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 13, 2008)

Got a snow day today.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 13, 2008)

ccheese said:


> I woke up on the right side of the grass. At my age, that's a good thing


What does that mean, actually?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2008)

I bought a new fishing pole today. Let the seasons begin!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Charles, remember those old Mazda commercials that said "Mazda's go Hummmmmmm"? I gues that one no longer makes a nice humming noise?


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 14, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Got my German Fishing Liscence. Let the fishing begin!


Is it hard to get a licence or expensive, when the GAF was in Goose they were brutal on the outboard motors .They kept the shear pin manufacturers in business


----------



## ccheese (Feb 14, 2008)

ccheese said:


> I woke up on the right side of the grass. At my age, that's a good thing





Pisis said:


> What does that mean, actually?



It means you woke up above ground ...... The key word being *above*.

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Feb 14, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Hey Charles, remember those old Mazda commercials that said "Mazda's go Hummmmmmm"? I gues that one no longer makes a nice humming noise?



Don't remember that one. The new one's go Zoom-Zoom. If you call Mazda
(800-222-5500) and get put on "hold" (i.e. ignore) they have their own little
song, "Zoom-zoom-zoom". Quite a catchy tune !

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Feb 14, 2008)

Slept in..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> Is it hard to get a licence or expensive, when the GAF was in Goose they were brutal on the outboard motors .They kept the shear pin manufacturers in business



As anything in Germany it is dificult to get a liscense. That is why I never did one before, now I finally decided to do it.

You have take classes and then take a test. I did mine through the US Army so that it was cheaper. 

I have not been fishing in about 10 years! I am going to try and go on Sunday or Monday. Whatever day I am not golfing on!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 15, 2008)

Black Lab Pups. Can't help but smile when I see this picture!!!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2008)

This forum. After a hard day at work today - fighting a vicious 100lb German Shep, etc, etc, I just wanted to have a mental health evening and this place did it. Laughed alittle, joked a little, participated in some threads. Great place! Thanks to the admins and mods for this.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2008)

Same as you Heinz, normally up at half 6 but did'nt get off the pillow till 8.30.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2008)

Going out to our favorite resteraunt tonight to eat some Muscles in White Wine Sauce.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 17, 2008)

my internet connection has now been finally fixed


----------



## Heinz (Feb 17, 2008)

finally 


Gave my car a minor detail, looking sharp....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 17, 2008)

A NEW 40INCH TV!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 18, 2008)

Got a shady car park today! Means more than it seems


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 20, 2008)

Got the first nearly full nights sleep in almost 3 weeks. Only woke up 3 times as opposed to the 6-12 times in the previous weeks. Thank goodness for Doctor prescribed pain killers and muscle relaxants!!!


----------



## Henk (Feb 20, 2008)

Wish I would get some good sleep for once, everyone bothers me when I try to sleep.

Started with my designs again.


----------



## Negative Creep (Feb 20, 2008)

We have a cat that randomly turns up and comes into the house. On this occasion he (or maybe she) followed me from the car, up 4 flights of steps to my room. Once let in (s)he then proceeded to climb into a box filled with styrofoam 






and then sleep in there for the next 2 hours


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2008)

It's nearly Friday and I'm about to have a 4 day weekend!


----------



## trackend (Feb 21, 2008)

Ive been outside for a sometime but now Im back (sorry) I'm still around which is good news for me but I bet a few old soaks on this site will be really pissed off. I rattle a bit with all the pills Ive been put on and had few bits chopped about with and at times I think I'm only firing on one cylinder. I have even missed that old sod Les  having a dig at me.
I still know absolutley squat about aircraft but still luv em.
Dont worry guys I'm only going to visit now and then for a while till I get a new Kaufmann starter fitted


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2008)

Got a nice tax return.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2008)

Seeing that fantastic Avatar of Trackend!! He's back! Good on Ya track! even if it will be only briefly for a while.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 21, 2008)

Ditto for me Wayne! Go to see ya back, Track.

and the hotel I'm staying at has free internet with PCs to use! I can still bug Lucky!


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Track good to hear from ya man i forgot how much i love them bouncys but hey man good to know your still kickin


----------



## Heinz (Feb 22, 2008)

Track is back, sweet.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 22, 2008)

trackend said:


> Ive been outside for a sometime but now Im back (sorry) I'm still around which is good news for me but I bet a few old soaks on this site will be really pissed off. I rattle a bit with all the pills Ive been put on and had few bits chopped about with and at times I think I'm only firing on one cylinder. I have even missed that old sod Les  having a dig at me.
> I still know absolutley squat about aircraft but still luv em.
> Dont worry guys I'm only going to visit now and then for a while till I get a new Kaufmann starter fitted



Welcome back brother!!!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 22, 2008)

almost forgot.....


Australian built DH Vampire when flying above my house a relatively low level. Was pretty awesome


----------



## ccheese (Feb 22, 2008)

Just got the word, Track is back !

That cheered me up today. Now... somebody get his home address !!!

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 22, 2008)

trackend said:


> Ive been outside for a sometime but now Im back (sorry) I'm still around which is good news for me but I bet a few old soaks on this site will be really pissed off. I rattle a bit with all the pills Ive been put on and had few bits chopped about with and at times I think I'm only firing on one cylinder. I have even missed that old sod Les  having a dig at me.
> I still know absolutley squat about aircraft but still luv em.
> Dont worry guys I'm only going to visit now and then for a while till I get a new Kaufmann starter fitted


*Welcome back ole friend - you've been missed!!!!!*


----------



## evangilder (Feb 22, 2008)

trackend said:


> Ive been outside for a sometime but now Im back (sorry) I'm still around which is good news for me but I bet a few old soaks on this site will be really pissed off. I rattle a bit with all the pills Ive been put on and had few bits chopped about with and at times I think I'm only firing on one cylinder. I have even missed that old sod Les  having a dig at me.
> I still know absolutley squat about aircraft but still luv em.
> Dont worry guys I'm only going to visit now and then for a while till I get a new Kaufmann starter fitted



I also echo the others at the good news of your return. We've all been thinking about you and hope that starter gets you revving again soon.


----------



## Parmigiano (Feb 22, 2008)

trackend said:


> Ive been outside for a sometime but now Im back (sorry) I'm still around which is good news for me but I bet a few old soaks on this site will be really pissed off. I rattle a bit with all the pills Ive been put on and had few bits chopped about with and at times I think I'm only firing on one cylinder. I have even missed that old sod Les  having a dig at me.
> I still know absolutley squat about aircraft but still luv em.
> Dont worry guys I'm only going to visit now and then for a while till I get a new Kaufmann starter fitted



Well, for once I am really glad because I will NOT have a free beer    (see my post on page 3 of the dedicated 'anybody heard of trackend' thread)

Welcome back Track !!!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 22, 2008)

Good news, Track, welcome back!


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Track!! Seeing those bouncing Ta-Ta's again is what cheered me up today!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 23, 2008)

Spoke my piece about Track...

I just finished stroking a check to The Dept. of The Treasury,
Internal Revenue Service, for my 2007 income taxes. The check 
was for thirty-eight dollars !! Off the hook for another year....

Charles


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Feb 23, 2008)

What cheered me up today? Logging on to a reliable service for the first time in ages and seeing Trackend back on the forum! 

Welcome back Trackend! Trust you have seen "your" thread and the good wishes and goodwill on it!

Did the NHS leave you 1 of everything down the centreline and 2 of everything on either side?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2008)

The Under 14 Basketball team I coach had their first win of the season, down 15-16 at half time came home strong to win 40-22!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 24, 2008)

thumping win!

Must be the coach


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2008)

Aw...I helped a bit, they followed instructions, that helps!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2008)

Day Off for my birthday! keeping it simple...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 28, 2008)

scored a free chair for the computer room.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2008)

SIT ON IT!! SE


----------



## Heinz (Feb 28, 2008)

3 day weekend starting now...............


----------



## A4K (Feb 28, 2008)

Good on ya Heinzy! have a ball.

What cheered me up today? Wayne's replies to my questions regarding his Fw 190 model - I was afraid he would take them as personal criticisms, when really I only asked for my own information (I am a huge 190 fan!). It ended up as a bit of a mystery, but I think we both learnt something, especially me. It's great to be a part of this forum, you're a great bunch of guys and gals!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 28, 2008)

Going back to school. Embry-Riddle University for a B.S. in Aviation Maintenance Management.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 29, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> SIT ON IT!! SE



HEYYYYYY!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 29, 2008)

W-E-E-K-E-N-D!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> W-E-E-K-E-N-D!



yep! that's good enough for me! and didn't get my butt out of bed until 9.30!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 1, 2008)

Gotta love that Wayne


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 1, 2008)

Ordered a new computer from Dell.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 2, 2008)

got back from a mate's party and had a great time


----------



## Maestro (Mar 4, 2008)

Hah ! We learn new things everyday !

The following didn't really cheer me up, but it made me laugh...

While surfing on Wing Commander CIC (a website dedicated to the Wing Commander saga), I read that the girl that was playing Chief Petty Officer Rachel Coriolis in Wing Commander III and Wing Commander Prophecy was Ginger Lynn... a porn actress!

Ginger Lynn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The funniest part is that Chris Roberts (the game's creator) didn't know about it back in the day and it is one of his employees (named Paul Steed) that informed him about that.

From Wing Commander CIC :



> Gamasutra has posted an article about artist Paul Steed's recent Game Developers Conference lecture. Mr. Steed got his start in the game industry working on Privateer and Wing Commander III and went on to greater fame as an artist on various high profile FPS games. His speech included an interesting (and slightly unbelievable) anecdote about Chris Roberts:
> 
> “I was at Origin for four years. I’ll tell you a funny story about developing Wing Commander III. Does everyone know who Ginger Lynn is? Well, she was a porn star. Chris Roberts had no idea, and didn’t believe me when I told him. This guy, my boss, didn’t know it. So I took him to the video store and we watched some stuff. He gained a new respect for people in the adult entertainment industry!”


----------



## Marcel (Mar 4, 2008)

My symptoms of RSI are gradually fading. Luckily it wasn't as bad as the last time. I can play the guitar again! And soon I can stop using this speech recognition.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 4, 2008)

Awesome dude! Dust off that fretboard!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 4, 2008)

Getting the afternoon off !! Surprise, surprise !

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 5, 2008)

andrew symonds big hit on the streaker in the cricket yesterday


----------



## Heinz (Mar 5, 2008)

x2 that was pure gold.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 5, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Awesome dude! Dust off that fretboard!



Played the tele this morning, quite fun after 2 moths of not playing. Have to be careful not to overdo it though, so no quick solo's at the time.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 5, 2008)

hey neither am I. Actually been a bit slack on practising lately. Just feeling a bit sluggish i guess. Seen a teaching job at a music school, Im considering applying.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm always playing (when my arms don't hurt) even while being on this forum I usually sit with my LP or tele on my lap, usually unplugged, playing some licks now and then. Yep, I'm a real addict and the last few weeks were really difficult 
Too bad we can't play together sometime, would be cool. My amp is loud, but I doubt the sound will reach Australia 
Is it practical teaching what you're gonna do or theory as well?


----------



## Heinz (Mar 5, 2008)

Im guessing both. Iv been doing and writing a lot of theory based stuff most recently so I guess Im up for it.

Hey man I'd love to jam  maybe thru a telephone


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 6, 2008)

found out I only have to work a half day tomorrow


----------



## Njaco (Mar 6, 2008)

So I had to go to a school today and talk to 2nd graders about what I do and Animal Control and how to be good pet owners. The school happened to be the same school I went to - in fact I was in the first class when it opened in 1967. So I tell them this and they tell me they are looking for pics of the school from back then (which I have) and that they are gonna celebrate 40 years of the school in June. The principal then asks me if I would like to be there and be kinda of a guest speaker to talk about my impressions when the school opened and such. I think its pretty cool! Maybe just a little ego boosting!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 6, 2008)

thats pretty awesome Njaco!


----------



## mkloby (Mar 6, 2008)

Njaco said:


> So I had to go to a school today and talk to 2nd graders about what I do and Animal Control and how to be good pet owners. The school happened to be the same school I went to - in fact I was in the first class when it opened in 1967. So I tell them this and they tell me they are looking for pics of the school from back then (which I have) and that they are gonna celebrate 40 years of the school in June. The principal then asks me if I would like to be there and be kinda of a guest speaker to talk about my impressions when the school opened and such. I think its pretty cool! Maybe just a little ego boosting!



Haha - nice. Man I don't remember shite from 2nd grade!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 6, 2008)

I remember we had a mock election for President....and Nixon won! This, of course was 1968!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey NJ thats cool, go for it!

Long Weekend here!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 7, 2008)

Same as Wayne........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 7, 2008)

why do youse get a long weekend?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2008)

When your good...good things happen to you....it's simple really


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 8, 2008)

aint Queensland good enough for a public holiday?

Got to got to the local car show today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2008)

Well...you see Queensland is a separate...er country and doesn't get the same privileges that the rest of Australia gets.....??   
..and well you must have been bad....


----------



## Heinz (Mar 9, 2008)

@ Wayne


----------



## Henk (Mar 9, 2008)

Seeing my dad for last time before he goes of to the US to work there for 10 months on a farm, me and my dad does not see eye to eye the whole time, I wish it could be other wise.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 9, 2008)

Henk, chin up. It was the same for me and my dad until the last 10 years of his life. He drank so bad, put him in the hospital and out of 5 kids I was the only one able to help him. Ever since then he and I were great - though we did have a few disagreements.  Sometimes, it just takes time.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 10, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Well...you see Queensland is a separate...er country and doesn't get the same privileges that the rest of Australia gets.....??
> ..and well you must have been bad....



Hey I resent that  You and Heinz both know Queensland is the best state in australia , we also have the best beer here


----------



## Heinz (Mar 10, 2008)

* cough *


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 10, 2008)

You know its true , damn wheres Aussie1001 to back you up?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2008)

Er...cough, cough here too! 

Hope things work out for you henk, as NJ said keep your chin up mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2008)

Just beat the topside in our basketball division...YES! and I even scored tonight!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 11, 2008)

'Scoring' on court I hope Wayne


----------



## Henk (Mar 11, 2008)

Paying off my PS3 at last, although I also bought a few games and extra stuff for my PS3 and PS2. It took me almost a bloody year to pay it all off, now I must still pay my PC off. 800 Rand to go then I am finished with it too. My pay will be mine once more.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 11, 2008)

Day off..............


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2008)

Heinz said:


> 'Scoring' on court I hope Wayne



Absolutely!!


----------



## Red Baroness (Mar 12, 2008)

Lesseee..... it was actually yesterday, but I found out that I WAS RIGHT AND PETE WAS WRONG (actually, we wimmens is always right, we just let you boys THINK you're right so you'll sleep with us... XD XD)

The little sprout in the tank is a future fighter pilot, though at his current size and predicted growth, it might be only transport that he's going to fly.

I'm having a BOY! Whohoo!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2008)

Good Show, Red. My congrats to the Mr. It's harder to make a boy
when you have the model for a female in front of you ! 

Charles


----------



## Red Baroness (Mar 12, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Good Show, Red. My congrats to the Mr. It's harder to make a boy
> when you have the model for a female in front of you !
> 
> Charles



Thanks Charles!

Funny thing - we had a bet going - He wanted a girl (shocking, I know) and I knew it was a boy. If I was wrong, I had to treat him to Red Lobster. If he was wrong...

I'll take two lobster tails, some coconut shrimp and a small steak, rare. XD XD

Oh, and Elliot Spitzer resigning. That made me laugh, though I WAS hoping he'd try to hang on so we could impeach his hypocritical a**... That would have been even better


----------



## Heinz (Mar 13, 2008)

getting home to my air conditioning..............


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 13, 2008)

oxy cutting some plate at work today and it turned out pretty good.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2008)

No Lacrosse training...tonight, thank christ it was still 38c at 6.30pm!


----------



## Henk (Mar 13, 2008)

Ignoring this one idiot that takes out at the shop I work at. He caused a lot of sh*t their and I do not help him if he comes in the boss handles him himself due to the sh*t that went down a while back.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 14, 2008)

I was working in a medical building, trying to get a wireless AP too work. As it happened, it was in pediatrics, right outside of the ultrasound room.

A preggo woman was there with her "very" old grandma..... and she was crying tears of joy seeing the pics (and listening to the heart beat) of her her soon to be grandchild.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2008)

Friday and weekend...!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 14, 2008)

Going to the Formula 1s tomorrow, oh and its a free corporate ticket, do I hear free booze and a grand stand seat??


----------



## Henk (Mar 14, 2008)

Heinz you lucky dog.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah, lucky bugger!


----------



## Henk (Mar 15, 2008)

Heinz what is your fav team in F1?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2008)

Slept in till 9....


----------



## Heinz (Mar 15, 2008)

Probably Mclaren............I actually just watched the practise and the roulette display team before going back into the city. It was very hot and little shade. Mind you I got close enough to feel the wind of the F1s at full pelt on the fence.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2008)

Just you f*cking rub it in, why don't ya....!

Woke up thought that it was Sunday, but soon figured out that it's Saturday...


----------



## mkloby (Mar 15, 2008)

On leave for the next 10 days!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 16, 2008)

enjoy mkloby.....

In the sun drinking with some mates watching a local cricket grand final, and for the record the team we are supporting have it all sewn up!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Cricket!? Oh you posh little...

Still Sunday....not much, but anyway.....


----------



## Heinz (Mar 16, 2008)

nah cricket over here is definitely different to the clubs in the UK. Abuse is the key


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2008)

My Westham United had a win after 3 bad defeats in the EPL...and my U/14 basketball team had a big win!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 16, 2008)

This team Wayne sounds like its on its way to winning the league? again must be the coach!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, the team was new to the comp and in this case, not very experienced!
I was still shocked at the score though...74 to 3 and I rotated my best players off to give the less experienced players more court time!
I know how they must have felt as I've had teams in the past that have lost by more than that.
This game was counter balanced by my U/16 team's loss 21 to 71!! My u/16 team is not bad mind you but first time in the grade from U/14 playing bigger, faster and more experienced 16 year olds!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 17, 2008)

My new Dell just arrived today in the mail.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 17, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My new Dell just arrived today in the mail.



Which one did you get Adler?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 17, 2008)

I went with the 530 with a 20in Flat Screen Monitor, Quad Core Processor, 500GB HardDrive, 3 GB RAM, GeForce 8300 Graphics Card...


----------



## mkloby (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm sure you'll enjoy it - I'm jealous. I'm dying to replace this 3+ year old laptop... perhaps when I return from Iraq if the wife doesn't spend all the extra money


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah it was time to replace my old Desktop that I bought right before I went to Iraq in 2003.


----------



## hells bells (Mar 18, 2008)

heinz for coming up with my sig, evangilder for getting it on my posts 
also my son harrison smiling at me when i got him up at 07.30 for his breakfast and his bath before he is off to nursery.
pic of H piloting his fighter


----------



## rochie (Mar 18, 2008)

my daughter becoming martial arts black belt at 10years old


----------



## mkloby (Mar 18, 2008)

hells bells said:


> heinz for coming up with my sig, evangilder for getting it on my posts
> also my son harrison smiling at me when i got him up at 07.30 for his breakfast and his bath before he is off to nursery.
> pic of H piloting his fighter



Awesome pic of the kid!


----------



## hells bells (Mar 19, 2008)

rochie said:


> my daughter becoming martial arts black belt at 10years old



very well done!


----------



## rochie (Mar 19, 2008)

hells bells said:


> very well done!



thanks she's worked very hard for 4 years, she scares the s**t out of me twirling her bo staff or these two small axe things about at high speed and now i have to let her go to bed when she decides "lol"


----------



## Marcel (Mar 19, 2008)

Bought the book "Luchtoorlog boven Nederland, 10 mei 1940" (Airwar over the Netherlands, may 10th 1940). It's an old book and one of the few good accounts on what happened to the LVA. I'll really enjoy reading it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2008)

Easter long weekend coming up...


----------



## Heinz (Mar 19, 2008)

With Wayne all the way


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2008)

Day's done sittin' on me butt watching the Footy on the Idiot box! Weekend has started...


----------



## Heinz (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm watching tomorrow ( go sainters! )

sitting here with some chocolate!


----------



## rochie (Mar 20, 2008)

i got easter monday off my first bank holiday off for a long time


----------



## A4K (Mar 20, 2008)

Reading you guys' comments on the threads...nice to be a part of all this.

..and LONG WEEKEND !!!!!!!


----------



## mkloby (Mar 20, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Day's done sittin' on me butt watching the Footy on the Idiot box! Weekend has started...



The footy??? sounds like gay porn 

Knocked the wife up again - Dash 2 is on the way!


----------



## rochie (Mar 20, 2008)

congratulations mkloby


----------



## mkloby (Mar 20, 2008)

rochie said:


> congratulations mkloby



Thanks - I appreciate it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Congrats mkloby...!

Watching Top of Ops 2....the 70's and the 80's....the moves the outfits..OMG!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2008)

mkloby said:


> Knocked the wife up again - Dash 2 is on the way!



Congrats man!


----------



## mkloby (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you thank you - I'll miss the real nasty parts of the pregnancy while I'm away... damn that first trimester


----------



## Heinz (Mar 20, 2008)

Congratulations mkloby!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, Congrats mkloby.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 22, 2008)

mkloby said:


> Knocked the wife up again - Dash 2 is on the way!



That makes two of us  We have one on the way as well.


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 22, 2008)

What made me happy?

Easter is tommorow!


----------



## Red Baroness (Mar 22, 2008)

mkloby said:


> Thank you thank you - I'll miss the real nasty parts of the pregnancy while I'm away... damn that first trimester



Congrats. LOL. But I'm a tellin ya, it ain't just the FIRST trimester that's the worst. Muwhahaa.  Two more weeks and I'm on my third trimester. AND IT IS HADES through the ENTIRE thing (but I wouldn't trade it for the world either.) We women find "100 Ways That Our Husbands P*** Us Off"... DAILY. Some days, it be hourly.

Little Walt didn't get his usual cuppa in the morning and he LET ME KNOW a couple of days ago. Head, feet and punches all at once. Rotten little.... 

As for good things, er... supposed to be starting my translation job on the 31st, moving to a new apartment on the ground floor. 10 miles closer to work too.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 22, 2008)

Marcel said:


> That makes two of us  We have one on the way as well.



Congrats - what names do you have picked out? If we have a girl we're going with Gabrielle (my pick), Abigail (wife's pick), or maybe Anna (neutral agreement).

For a boy... we are not sure.

Red Baroness - my wife was only really nasty and tired during the first trimester last time. Hopefully this will be a repeat and she'll be relaxed when I return.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats guys!! But I'm finding out the 15 to 18 trimester is pretty bad. Never want to do homework and always a smart mouth!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 22, 2008)

mkloby said:


> Congrats - what names do you have picked out? If we have a girl we're going with Gabrielle (my pick), Abigail (wife's pick), or maybe Anna (neutral agreement).



We haven't picked names yet, still plenty of time.
Of course congratulations to you as well. Hope everything will be alright with your wife. My wife is still going well, little bit tired but that's all. Hope it stays that way. When is the package due to arive?


----------



## Red Baroness (Mar 22, 2008)

mkloby said:


> Congrats - what names do you have picked out? If we have a girl we're going with Gabrielle (my pick), Abigail (wife's pick), or maybe Anna (neutral agreement).
> 
> For a boy... we are not sure.
> 
> Red Baroness - my wife was only really nasty and tired during the first trimester last time. Hopefully this will be a repeat and she'll be relaxed when I return.




Crossing my fingers for you guys then; this one is my first (and last) so it's particulary tough. Specially when you have to move to a new place in the middle of it.  

Those are some pretty names too; if I was having a girl we had picked Patricia. But y'all know what I'm havin. And hubby STILL owes me a Red Lobster dinner out of it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice sleep in till after 9am...yawn!


When are you due Red Baroness?


----------



## mkloby (Mar 22, 2008)

Baby's due 23 November... how about both of yours?


----------



## Red Baroness (Mar 22, 2008)

June 28th, Walter Oesau's birthday. Incidentally, the SAME day (Saturday) as his was back in 1913.

Freaky. Even freakier when I just looked and realized it's around 98 days until the day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2008)

No worries thanks, I'm sure you'll keep us posted..progress wise, both of you!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 23, 2008)

Congrats Marcel!

Mkloby thats only the day before my birthday!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 23, 2008)

mkloby said:


> Baby's due 23 November... how about both of yours?



I believe we calculated November 17th, nice timing eh, Maybe we get warbird twins


----------



## mkloby (Mar 23, 2008)

Marcel said:


> I believe we calculated November 17th, nice timing eh, Maybe we get warbird twins



We shall see. I'm just praying for a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 23, 2008)

You're right, Matt, give all my best wishes to your wife and may we both celebrate a new, healthy life in November.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 24, 2008)

managed to fix the mini bike and took it out and had some fun


----------



## rochie (Mar 24, 2008)

got out with my air rifle today bit cold but did ok


----------



## mkloby (Mar 24, 2008)

Hehe - poor bunnies...


----------



## rochie (Mar 24, 2008)

mkloby said:


> Hehe - poor bunnies...



yeah ! 3 biggest are prepped and in my deep freeze rabbit pie anyone


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2008)

We've finally had some rain!! only about 5mm but we will take it!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 26, 2008)

I donated a pint of blood at my school's blood drive, feel pretty good about that.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2008)

Man, I hate needles.. they would have to knock me out to get some..


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 26, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Man, I hate needles.. they would have to knock me out to get some..



Yeah, I was nervous at first, but after they stuck the needle in it wasn't so bad, my arm went numb though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2008)

You're a braver man than I VZ good on ya mate!

One day to go for 2 weeks Long Service Leave.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 27, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> You're a braver man than I VZ good on ya mate!
> 
> One day to go for 2 weeks Long Service Leave.



Thanks man, have fun on your leave


----------



## rochie (Mar 27, 2008)

arranged to go rabbit shooting again on monday with my brother ! no wives no kids peace for a few hours


----------



## Njaco (Mar 27, 2008)

No wonder the Easter Bunny didn't bring me any colored eggs! You got them all scared, Rochie!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2008)

Got midfield tickets to go see my favorite soccer team FC Bayern Munich play Nurnberg this weekend.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 27, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Got midfield tickets to go see my favorite soccer team FC Bayern Munich play Nurnberg this weekend.



Awesome - enjoy the game.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2008)

2 hous to Holiday time..


----------



## A4K (Mar 28, 2008)

Have a good break, mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks, will do.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2008)

5 more hours to kick off!!! Go FC Bayern Munich!


----------



## rochie (Mar 29, 2008)

Njaco said:


> No wonder the Easter Bunny didn't bring me any colored eggs! You got them all scared, Rochie!



there's always plenty they breed like rabbits you know!


----------



## mkloby (Mar 29, 2008)

rochie said:


> there's always plenty they breed like rabbits you know!



You just couldn't help yourself, could you rochie???


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2008)

my u/14 basketball team had a close win today 44-39 first time one of our teams has beaten this particular opponent in 2 seasons...


----------



## Heinz (Mar 30, 2008)

awesome wayne!

Just thinking about the awesome people on here........all tops!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks mate!


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2008)

mkloby said:


> You just couldn't help yourself, could you rochie???



nope !


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2008)

finished work now for 4 days


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry rochie, Tottenham losing and not gaining on the Hammers!!


----------



## rochie (Mar 31, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Sorry rochie, Tottenham losing and not gaining on the Hammers!!



dont i know it 1-4 against bloody newcastle


----------



## rochie (Mar 31, 2008)

sunny day out shooting !
pheasant out of season but it was stood in front of me what could i do ?
also saw a bea hawk, a tucano and 2 f16's all at very low level the f16's were flying very close together


----------



## DBII (Mar 31, 2008)

I saw a TP-51 C yesterday do a high speed pass over the airfield. I am still smiling

DBII


----------



## Cota1992 (Mar 31, 2008)

They thought I might have had a small stroke very early in the am, spent the day in the ER doing all those test couldn't find anything and it's now alost 5:30 in the afternoon, I'm home in my chair watching the Nationals game with my wife next to me in my apartment posting to you guys, home and normal routine never ever felt so good and I am so thankful to still be here.
Sometimes I may not write much but when I'm away from you guys I sure miss this site, but most of all it's no sh*t, there's no place like home!
Art in DC


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 31, 2008)

Take care, Art. Simple pleasures are the best buddy. Hug that wife. She probably needs it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2008)

Jeez Art, glad all is OK MAN, simple pleasures and no place like home...you got that right Guys..


----------



## Heinz (Apr 1, 2008)

glad to hear your all ok man!


----------



## rochie (Apr 1, 2008)

glad your ok and hope all is well


----------



## A4K (Apr 1, 2008)

Likewise, mate! Glad to have you here on the forum.


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thnaks guys. The wife's ben through pure hells with these health ptoblems the last few years. Shes the hero here and the rock. There will be roses on her desk somehow today.
I still in a drug induced haze but I'm am here.
You guys all go and have a great April fools day!
I'm going to put on some quiet music and left this crapt in my systems leach out a little more and just sleep!
Have a great day
Art in DC


----------



## Njaco (Apr 1, 2008)

You have a great day, Art and take it easy. Don't want anything to happen to ya!


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 2, 2008)

My favourite harbinger of spring after being cooped up for the winter , had my own personal airshow , Rick Volker does his practice rountine at the field today I was the only one watching , it amazes me that cars don't stop and watch but the little kids must be glued to the DVD or some such. These were taken by my little 5.1 pos and am pleased .


----------



## Marcel (Apr 2, 2008)

Build changed some window casings of the house today and it went allright. Only problem is that my computer is wrapped up in plastics agains the dust of all building activities, so I'm not able to attend to the forum that much. Ah well as Arnie sais: I'll be back


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2008)

Got in a couple of good movies and a pile of modelling work on 4 different models and a carrier deck for one of the aircraft.


----------



## rochie (Apr 3, 2008)

i thought the clutch on my car was knackered but the fluids just needed topping up but why do manufacturers put the things you can do yourself inthe most awkward places the resovoir for clutcth fluid was tucked tight under the engine bulkhead i had to bend a funnel 2 ways to get it in !


----------



## mkloby (Apr 3, 2008)

Good to hear that rochie... saved yourself some money. Got some much needed rain down here. Lawn needed it for sure.


----------



## A4K (Apr 3, 2008)

Glad to hear you've been busy, Wayne! look forward to the pics... 

And Rochie, love the new sig!!!


----------



## rochie (Apr 3, 2008)

thank you A4K it was about time i made an effort


----------



## Heinz (Apr 4, 2008)

I like your Sig too man!

Washed my car and now it gleems was filthy......


And our water storage tanks out the back are starting fill up again...........


----------



## rochie (Apr 4, 2008)

no wedding today so just prepped for sat sun weddings so after being in the kitchen for 4 hours i'm now going home


----------



## Njaco (Apr 4, 2008)

Found out that my Supervisor has been promoted to Manager which leaves his position technically open. And as I have been paid out-of-title pay (for about 8 years!) as Supervisor on the days he's not at work (we work 10 hrs for 4 days - all week) I'm next in line for the position. Gonna see how this plays out but I have a few tricks up my sleeve to get the job if it isn't offered.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 4, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Found out that my Supervisor has been promoted to Manager which leaves his position technically open. I'm next in line for the position. Gonna see how this plays out but I have a few tricks up my sleeve to get the job if it isn't offered.



Pa-leeeze..... get off your knees !!!!  And good luck....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2008)

Good luck NJ!

Slept in, on my own for the weekend wife and daughter away, son working!

Modelling day today!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 4, 2008)

sounds like a good day Wayne 

Have to say I wish I was working!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 4, 2008)

Excellent Wayne. Me, productive day at work, and a nice evening at home with the wife and oldest son watching an "adult" movie [don't even go there]. We are going to watch Seven. Youngest boy is playing with his Buds in a Pizza and Movie (Chipmunks) night.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2008)

Been a while since I saw Seven, there are parts in that movie that freaked me out!!!!


----------



## rochie (Apr 5, 2008)

good luck hope you get the job njaco


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2008)

My u/14 basketball team had another win today 32-21, started a little slow but improved as the game went on.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2008)

Aaahhh... basketball. Ignore my other post. 26-100 something? Ouch.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah...big OUCH!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 7, 2008)

I got my Xbox back today! It died the week of Good Friday.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2008)

My son Aaron, had heaps of trouble with his Xbox, chipped it to play other games so couldn't return it, ended up buying another one...

Aaron is about an hour away from his interview for an Assistant Managers position at Electronic Boutique or EB Games, been a casual for 18 months now, and been moving up the ladder, my fingers are crossed for him!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 8, 2008)

cool wayne! EB games is also one of my favourite shops, but haven't been in a while.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 8, 2008)

Good luck to your son Wayne!

Bought the new Satriani album


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Guys, waiting on the result, may take a day or two...or three?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 9, 2008)

Man Track, we all missed u quite a bit, hope everything went well with u....


----------



## Heinz (Apr 9, 2008)

Bought tickets to see Joe Satriani in July


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 9, 2008)

Good luck to your son Wayne, that would be a cool job. And as a rule, I don't touch the insides haha, I'd rather not have to pay for any more repairs.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 9, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Man Track, we all missed u quite a bit, hope everything went well with u....



WTF? Les you drinkin' dude?  Did you see Track back? Seriously I effing hope so! I'm thinking the worst.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 10, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> WTF? Les you drinkin' dude?  Did you see Track back? Seriously I effing hope so! I'm thinking the worst.



Matt, check out the "Best Spitfire" thread in the polls section. Trackend posted there a few days ago.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 10, 2008)

Me and my college group got to play with legos today as aprt of an exhibition at the art gallery and I even got my photo in the paper. It was like saying hello to an old friend....


----------



## A4K (Apr 10, 2008)

Got a parcel from Wojtek yesterday...You have to see it to believe it! He really has a heart of gold.

THANKYOU AGAIN MATE !!!!!!!!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 10, 2008)

glad to hear that A4k.......



Got myself a Huey kit to build...........


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2008)

Well don't talk about....build it! 

You're right about the Wurger, he is DA MAN!!!


----------



## A4K (Apr 11, 2008)

What Huey are you doing Alex?


----------



## rochie (Apr 11, 2008)

hey adler bayern must have cheered you up last night !


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 11, 2008)

I just got a call I'm one interview away from being hired at a bookstore I always wanted to work for, with the same pay and better bennies then the medical office (and all the advance copies you can eat) that would be the same hours my wife works and a five minute walk from her office.
I'm one interview away from my dream job...I guess sometimes things to happen for a reason.
Art in DC


----------



## rochie (Apr 11, 2008)

good luck Art seem's like fate to me


----------



## Marcel (Apr 11, 2008)

Eh... Weekend?


----------



## Heinz (Apr 11, 2008)

Slept in and have the house to myself........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 12, 2008)

had a good time at my mate's 18th. man, what a night!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2008)

Glad that my mum is taking our current circumstances as well as can be expected....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2008)

rochie said:


> hey adler bayern must have cheered you up last night !



Yes it did!!! What a crazy game! I thought it was over and my heart was pounding and then Bayern pull off 2 more goals in the last 5 minutes (including one less than a minute before the game was over) and we won!!!

Oh and what cheered me up today:

Had a great day in Nuernberg with the wife. We walked around through the markets and bought some fresh olives, feta cheese, peta bread, and different creams for a light dinner tonight in the garden.

We also went and saw the Court Room where the Nuernberg Trials were held from 1945 to 1949. Looks totally different than it did back in the day but it was still neat to see where they Nazi war criminals were put on trial. (Will post some pics later).


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 12, 2008)

What cheered my up today: That fact that me, my brother, and my dad are going on a week long skiing trip to Northern Maine, to a nice mountain called Sugarloaf tommorow.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 13, 2008)

Went to a car show........


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2008)

While my U/14 basketball team had another good win....My U/16 team worked their Ass*s off today and had their first win of the season 26-20.    
Very pleased with the result for the kids sake as they have been on the end of some seriously disheartening losses of late...yet they have kept a positive attitude right through..


----------



## A4K (Apr 14, 2008)

Glad to hear ya's are bearing up, Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks mate,


----------



## Heinz (Apr 14, 2008)

half way in my assignment analysing '1984'...........so many points to consider its slowly destroying my brain.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 14, 2008)

A day off of work


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 16, 2008)

got to go home early today.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 17, 2008)

"Officially" bought my parent's house. A few more payments and it will be all mine.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 17, 2008)

congrats maestro!


----------



## A4K (Apr 17, 2008)

Good on ya, mate! FREEEEDOOOOOOMMMMMM !!!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 17, 2008)

I got cheered up by my Aunty getting the all clear for her check up on her reoccurring cancer. I really hopes gone for good.


----------



## A4K (Apr 17, 2008)

Likewise, mate! It's a bloody menace.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 17, 2008)

My Bride, Becca, is coming homw today from the hospital after having surgery.... We are all happy and excited to have her home....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2008)

maybe I missed it?... Nothing serious I hope!!?? All the best to you Becca!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2008)

I ditto Wayne's reply. Really hope she's OK!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 17, 2008)

Just got home from the hospital.... Everythings fine, she's sore and bloated, but happy as sh!t to be home...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 17, 2008)

Good to hear!

TO


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2008)

Don't let her read the "Get Lucky" thread! I don't want her bustin' a stitch!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 17, 2008)

Glad to hear tha Dan.


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 17, 2008)

Both the paramedic and the trainie in the back of the ambluance were both hot and nice as hell, which leads me to my entry on the "What annoyed me Today" thread
Art in DC


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 18, 2008)

my mate came over and we went scrub bashing and mud running in his 4WD.


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2008)

my daughter had her tonsils out today she sailed through the op like a trooper
she's staying overnight in hospital but is doing fine with zero problems


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 18, 2008)

Welcome home, Becca.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2008)

After a week of no modelling got in a couple of hours today....


----------



## Heinz (Apr 19, 2008)

glad to hear that Wayne


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 19, 2008)

My wife drug my sorry sore complaining ass out of the apartment and took me to Kingsington MD and I got to see a train and take a train photo and sit in a book shop for a little bit where I found a nice cheap copy of A.A. Hoehliing's "The Franklin Comes Home: The Saga of the most decareated ship", and my wife bought it despite my protests about my lack of employment, telling me to worry about that on monday and enjoy the book and relax and heal before taking me back to rest in the coolness of our Apt and I'll spend the rest of the weekend playing on the PC, reading the book and watching the Mexico nascar race and movies and maybey some baseball..
I will think of all my troubles on monday.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hang in there, Cota. Think of all the sorry schlubs in the District. You have it pretty good with your lovely wife.


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 19, 2008)

Matt, you are so right, My wife is the best thing that has ever happened to me and I don't forget it for a minute.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2008)

FC Bayern Munich beat Dortmund 2-1 to win the German Cup.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah my Soccer team won too but made a bit of a job of it....though..
Westham 2-1 over Derby.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 20, 2008)

ah damn you beat the rams! Thats my team!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 20, 2008)

Went to a book market, yesterday. Bought Bob van der stock's biography, a dutch book about a/c from 1943(!) and several other little jewels. Made me quite happy.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 23, 2008)

picked up my parts car today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2008)

My brother cleaned out 2 trailer loads of my Dad's accumulated 'stuff' at the scrap metal merchant today and scored Mum $280 and $560 for the two loads!!
He always said his "stuff" was worth something, now Mum reaps the benefits!


----------



## Henk (Apr 24, 2008)

My friend telling me that we will drive a brand new VW GTi Golf for the weekend. I love that car.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2008)

Heinz said:


> ah damn you beat the rams! Thats my team!



jeez, sorry to hear that man, sadly your on the way down a grade....


----------



## Marcel (Apr 25, 2008)

Got to fly a C172 over Rotterdam today and did my first real landing


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 25, 2008)

Had my first beer in over 4 weeks yesterday and was able to stop at just one Lost over 6#'s in just under 2 weeks as well.


----------



## Henk (Apr 25, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Had my first beer in over 4 weeks yesterday and was able to stop at just one Lost over 6#'s in just under 2 weeks as well.



Great for you mate. I had 5 beers tonight with a friend from a another town and it was nice to get home totally sober.  

My friend having a few beers with me.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 25, 2008)

Henk said:


> My friend telling me that we will drive a brand new VW GTi Golf for the weekend. I love that car.



I want that car.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2008)

Great day fishing one of the rivers in our area. Took out a grill and did some Steaks and caught a bunch of fish.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 26, 2008)

Have the entire afternoon to do what I please........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2008)

Going to hang out at the lake today and then go to a beer garden. The weather is beautiful.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 28, 2008)

got a perfect score on my use power tools/handheld operations exam at TAFE today.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 28, 2008)

well done Jason!

the fact I got home in one piece.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2008)

Top stuff SE well done...mate.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 28, 2008)

What cheered me up? This:


----------



## rochie (Apr 28, 2008)

spent most of today watching dogfights on you tubewich was made easier by les and his list of episodes on the thread on this sight, cheers les


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks wayne and alex!


----------



## rochie (Apr 29, 2008)

got sky+ installed can now record and pause live tv and FF through adverts


----------



## Henk (Apr 29, 2008)

Just doing nothing for once.8) 



Catch22 said:


> I want that car.



Oh mate you can not believe the way she drives with that turbo and six gears. Few I miss it now.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 29, 2008)

Only one more hour of work left. Sun is out, it actually made it into the upper 40's today, and the backache I had this moring has settled down.


----------



## trackend (Apr 30, 2008)

Just found out that the may 18th airshow at Duxford will include a Stringbag 
I just must get to see that, my favorite aircraft, out of date when put in service, 9 pot simple pegasus engine noted for reliablability Slow,vunerable to almost any other aircraft in the skies, yet still one of the most successful carrier planes in history. Just goes to show its not always what you have at your disposal but how you use it and who's onboard waggling the stick.


----------



## Henk (Apr 30, 2008)

Waking up nice and early and not a hour or two before I must go to work.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2008)

Glad the weekend is here for a sleep in...DID NOT want to get out of bed this morning.....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2008)

Won our lacosse game today!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 3, 2008)

nice wayne! by how much?


----------



## Heinz (May 3, 2008)

Got up at midday........

Also well done Wanye!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> nice wayne! by how much?



We won 5 - 3.....low scoring rather ordinary affair but a win is a win!!

And today....My U/14 basketball team had their winning streak increase to 5 after beating the other undefeated team in our group 40 - 29


----------



## Heinz (May 4, 2008)

'Coach Wayne' ey.......you might be signing a contract for the Melbourne Tigers the way you're going mate


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2008)

Got my Jeep fixed today. Tomorrow I will get some new paint put on it. Good as new...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 5, 2008)

nice wayne!

I had a very productive day today. Me and the old boy worked on the car and did some chores.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 5, 2008)

Just jumped on the scale and determined I 've lost 17 pounds over the last 5 weeks... Only 50 or so more to go.


----------



## Heinz (May 8, 2008)

Nice bucksnort! 

Lie in tomorrow


----------



## Negative Creep (May 8, 2008)

My Bose in ear headphones arrived and they are superb. Still, for £80 they should be...........


----------



## A4K (May 8, 2008)

I agree NC !!!

..Nice going Bucksnort!


----------



## Henk (May 8, 2008)

Ag starting to think more positive and it is working, but not like some of the freaks we get in the world, still know where reality is.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 9, 2008)

its Friday!!!


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 9, 2008)

Sure is mate , and I finish work at 12.30 or in 35 mins time .


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> its Friday!!!



Always a good day...


----------



## rochie (May 9, 2008)

the look on my boss's face when i showed him the menu from todays wedding.
the bimbo's who co-ordinate all the functions at the hotel printed the dessert up like so, bailey's flavour cheese cake with seasonal vegetables, gravy and roast potato's


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2008)

U/14 basketball team continued on their winning ways.... six from six.


----------



## Henk (May 11, 2008)

Last night was great with the girl I went out with, really nice girl, nut the sluts we have here.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 11, 2008)

i finally have a mobile phone with proper internet access! In fact i'm typing this whilst standing behind the desk at work pretending to be busy


----------



## Catch22 (May 11, 2008)

Played some intense floor hockey on Friday. Went for like 2.5 hours. Man it was fun!


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 12, 2008)

The British soccer season has finaly come to an end ( apart from a Cup Final ) Cricket takes centre stage and we have the Kiwi's as test visitors this summer .


----------



## Heinz (May 12, 2008)

ah another cricket fan 

Cricket season is still a little way off. I took last season off i feel nice and fresh and raring to go


----------



## Henk (May 12, 2008)

Just having a good day.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 12, 2008)

Spent most of the day over at my wife's grandparent's place, helping him finish off re-siding a shed in the back. He'd broken his arm/shoulder, so I got to do most of the work (skill-saws are sooooooo much fun!). Always a trip workin with that guy. He spent WW2 out on a carrier in the Pacific, as maintenance for SBD's, then did alot of aircraft inspections before retiring and going into the rental house business.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 13, 2008)

Heinz said:


> ah another cricket fan
> 
> Cricket season is still a little way off. I took last season off i feel nice and fresh and raring to go


Show me an Ausie who isn't a cricket fan  Just do me a favour don't mention " The Ashes . "  
Any way back to thread , payrise just kicked in , Yay !!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2008)

The forum came back online!


----------



## Njaco (May 17, 2008)

ditto that!

and just to add - while the site was down I decided to check a few others, mainly one my son goes to.

I will just say thank g*d for this site and its the best!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2008)

I will admit it....

I missed you guys!


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 17, 2008)

*Yes! The forum is back!
*
TO


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2008)

YES! it certainly cheered me up!!


----------



## Freebird (May 17, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> *Yes! The forum is back!
> *
> TO





DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I will admit it....
> 
> I missed you guys!



    

Ditto that TO!!!


----------



## Catch22 (May 17, 2008)

Hooray for the forum working again!

Yesterday I went and saw Harold and Kumar (wasn't expecting what I got...) and then played street hockey for a couple hours. Then today I'm going golfing with a couple friends.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 17, 2008)

I second the above statements....thank GOD the forum is back up and running....Missed the lot of you guys, but NOT as much as the BREAKING NEWS thread...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2008)

On another note....I was being tail gated by some dipsh*t the other day, 95 in a 90 zone, the idiot then blew by me like I was standing still....then a police car went by me and the idiot didn't see him as he passed into a 60 zone and not slowing down he went around a bend......seconds later I passed the moron....stopped by the police car on the side of the road..


----------



## Lucky13 (May 17, 2008)

Good stuff....


----------



## Heinz (May 17, 2008)

Yup seeing the forum back up brough a smile to my dial. 

I missed the banter on here I must admit.


----------



## pbfoot (May 17, 2008)

I was going throigh withdrawl with no banter glad to see it up and running


----------



## v2 (May 17, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The forum came back online!



it's a best news in this year!!!


----------



## Henk (May 17, 2008)

Getting home at last after working a double shift and not having any sleep the night before. Sleepy time!


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2008)

The site being back online. The Sharks winning to hit the semi's of the Super 1 and the Bulls finishing on a high as well...


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2008)

I agree with V2 totally.I have been dead for some days.Now I'm again alive.   Hurrey.......


----------



## Henk (May 18, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> The site being back online. The Sharks winning to hit the semi's of the Super 1 and the Bulls finishing on a high as well...



Oh yes mate, thank the lord that the Stormers is out. The Sharks kicked them out. The Bulls proved that they will not just lie down without a fight.

Hope the Sharks will just now prove to us all that they can take the cup again for SA.

Not going to work feeling like I did yesterday.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 19, 2008)

I'm glad the forum is now back and I had a awesome weekend!


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 19, 2008)

Good to have forum back gentlemen .  
Got the off so I can get stuck into the final day's play in the test match . Probably go to a draw but atleast it's interesting .


----------



## Heinz (May 19, 2008)

Getting home.......


----------



## rochie (May 19, 2008)

reading siggy for flyboy


----------



## Heinz (May 22, 2008)

Lecture has been canceled tonight!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 22, 2008)

getting my PS3


----------



## Wildcat (May 22, 2008)

day off tomorrow.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2008)

Home from work with a bit of time to spare and put a final gloss coat on my current modelling project!

Enjoy your day off Andy!


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 22, 2008)

The weather report for the three day Memorial Day weekend sounds good.

TO


----------



## Wildcat (May 22, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Enjoy your day off Andy!



You can count on that!


----------



## Henk (May 22, 2008)

ScOoTeR1992 said:


> getting my PS3



Enjoy every moment of it mate. 8) 

Washing the car and feeling great after doing it, was so bored at work that I washed the car and did it in record time.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2008)

Winning our lacrosse game 10-5 after being down 4-0 in the first 10 minutes, only conceded 1 more goal for the rest of the game..


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2008)

BOTH of my basketball teams won today!!   
U/14's came from behind to pinch a 2 point win to keep their winning streak intact at 8-0....and the U/16 had their second win of the season!


----------



## Henk (May 26, 2008)

Having some money left after the weekend.


----------



## rochie (May 26, 2008)

easy day at work today then off for next two days after feeding almost a thousand people since thursday single handed due to staff illness and shortages


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2008)

Sh*t Roachie you could have made it easier on yourself if you had just used both hands, mate...  sorry couldn't resist....


----------



## rochie (May 26, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Sh*t Roachie you could have made it easier on yourself if you had just used both hands, mate...  sorry couldn't resist....



now why didnt i think of that


----------



## rochie (May 26, 2008)

england snatch an unlikley victory against the kiwi's in the second test


----------



## Catch22 (May 26, 2008)

Having an excellent weekend of partying and movies.


----------



## Hot Space (May 26, 2008)

Had a bath...........1st of the year in fact


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 28, 2008)

finally back online and that me and my mates went out mud running after it rained!


----------



## Henk (May 28, 2008)

Do not what the hell cheered me up but my day was fun.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2008)

A great Metallica setlist in Poland tonight! Really got me excited for next week at Rock im Park.


----------



## pbfoot (May 28, 2008)

White 14 made its seasons first flight , no cloud no haze and a crap camera


----------



## rochie (May 28, 2008)

nice work pb


----------



## Heinz (May 29, 2008)

great shot Pb


----------



## Henk (May 29, 2008)

What a great shot mate.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2008)

Agreed, nice shot pb!


----------



## Henk (May 29, 2008)

Just a nice day.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 30, 2008)

rained more today and went out for some more mud running in the 4WD today.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2008)

It's Friday again!!!   Holidays getting closer.....


----------



## Catch22 (May 30, 2008)

Playing some awesome floor hockey.


----------



## Heinz (May 30, 2008)

Beautiful day outside and I was allowed to sleep in


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 30, 2008)

the fact that I slept in and my mates are coming over tonight for a barbie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2008)

Another Win for my U/14 Basketball team...tough couple of games to come...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2008)

Nothing as of yet....


----------



## Henk (Jun 2, 2008)

Just feeling myself again after a good night sleep.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2008)

Finalised travel plans for the summer. On the 10th I fly down to Cape Town from where I take a truck trip through Namibia, Botswana and finish in Zimbabwe (at Vic Falls). Will then spend a day or two around the falls (both the Zambian and Zimbabwe sides) before flying back to Jo'burg on the 1st of July. Then on the 7th I fly to Sydney with a day in Singapore on the way there (the 8th). Then I have 3 days in Sydney before flying up to Cairns to meet up with my parents and brothers where we will do some diving and stuff before flying to Ayres Rock for a couple of days and then onto Perth for a couple more days, flying back to Sydney on the 25th or 26th before flying back to Jo'burg via Singapore and then from Jo'burg back home on the 29th, arriving on the 30th. Should be quite a trip (or 2)...


----------



## Henk (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, that is a trip and a half mate.

Day went down quite nicely and thus nothing worked on my nerves.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 3, 2008)

My workplace just added the Fitness Club I am a member of to thier health benefits packet. So now instead of costing me $40/month membership fees it will cost me a whopping $0.00 as long as I go at least 12 times a month.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 3, 2008)

Only one more day of work and then I have 4 days off for Rock im Park!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 3, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> the fact that I slept in and my mates are coming over tonight for a barbie.



Didn't know you still played with dolls


----------



## Henk (Jun 3, 2008)

Having a night just waling around town and drinking a beer watching a movie at the bar.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 4, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Didn't know you still played with dolls



nah that means party with a barbeque dinner


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2008)

Long weekend coming up!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 4, 2008)

Grad this weekend! Well, I haven't actually graduated yet, because I don't write any finals until the 17th I think, but the ceremony/aftergrad party is on Saturday.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 4, 2008)

Got my wireless internet connection to work.

TO


----------



## Marcel (Jun 4, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> nah that means party with a barbeque dinner



It'll smell nice, burning plastic


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 5, 2008)

One of the few perks of being in retail slavery is the people I get to meet. Heh. Being across the highway from a Hooters doesn't hurt much, either. Today, I sold a printer to an elderly gentleman who mentioned one he had bought, and was unhappy with, at the BX. Now....only a military man knows what a BX is, so I asked which branch he was with. Turns out he was AAF during "War Two" (as he put it). He went through flight school in.....42 or 43, got picked up as instructor, then after bugging the Powers That Be, he was sent to the Pacific....to fly P-47s. The guy couldn't've been more than 5'6" or so tall, but there he was, a -47 pilot, right in front of me! Of course, I shook his hand, and made a solemn vow to print off every aircraft photo I have ever found on the 'Net, just so I can get autographs. Made my day, though!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2008)

Long Weekend.....YES!!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 6, 2008)

Grad!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 7, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Long Weekend.....YES!!



Second that!!! got a big weekend planned and I have time to work on my cars!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2008)

Made some more progress on my 1/72 Ginga today, thought I would not get the time...


----------



## trackend (Jun 7, 2008)

Two things today really one for me one for the wife. I found a bargain 
Nikon D200 body for half price so although its not my perfect choice I could not turn away so I bought it.
And my wife just got an invite to Buckingham palace for a Royal Garden party on the 9th of next month she has been a nurse and in the red cross for over 30 years so was pick to attend the Red Crosses 100 years celebration.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2008)

South Africa comfortably beat Wales in the test match today (a lot more comfortable than I thought it would be (43-17)) and so far Scotland are beating the Argies 15-13.

EDIT not 16-15 to the Argies bugger.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2008)

Just got back from an absolutely wonderful trip to WWII Weekend in Reading PA with Charles and Toughombre and it was fantastic!!!!

Watched 2 Corsairs and an Avenger shoot down a Val - P-40 and P-51 formation flying along with numerous take-offs and landings of a B-17. Pics coming soon!!!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 7, 2008)

can't wait njaco


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 8, 2008)

Should be great Njaco!

Got drunk last night and sobered up fast enough that my dad didn't figure it out.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 9, 2008)

nice catch, I have just been out with my mates for a birthday party, damn it was a good night.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2008)

Slept in this morning, public holiday here today.


----------



## Henk (Jun 10, 2008)

Buying a new packet of smokes. Ahhh the pull was great.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 11, 2008)

Painkillers and Muscle Relaxers for bad Ankle/Achilles. Nuff said? I need a nap...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2008)

or do you nap a need? 

I know the feeling. They gave me percocets for my knee last week. Nice.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 11, 2008)

Alergic to Percocet and Vicoden so I can't even take the good stuff without getting sick. Stuff I'm one now sure make the head spin though.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 11, 2008)

I just got a PM from Wurger !! He's out of the hospital, and is home.

Made my day !!

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2008)

Excellent news, thanks Charles!   

That's a great start to the day...


----------



## A4K (Jun 12, 2008)

Likewise, very happy to hear he's doing alright.


----------



## starling (Jun 12, 2008)

the ulcer on my right leg,caused by a blood clot;because im tetraplaegic,is now clearing up.the district nurse reckons it should be o.k soon.starling.


----------



## starling (Jun 12, 2008)

hey bucksort and njaco,what r the active ingrediants in your pain killers.yours,starling.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wurger's back!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2008)

One more week and I'm holidays!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 13, 2008)

It's Friday the 13th and so far I have not been hit over the head with any falling Anvils or Pianos. Foot still aches like a son of a gun, but I can at least walk on it better. And best of all, it's Friday afternoon and almost quitting time. Two days of doing nothing but hitting the big Traditional Archery shoot all weekend.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 13, 2008)

Dutch team beating the French 4 - 1 in Euro 2008. We're through to the quater finals already. Great show!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice sleep in...time for a coffee..


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 13, 2008)

went to work today. double time pay rate!


----------



## Maestro (Jun 14, 2008)

Bought a digital camera for my trip in the UK... A Nikon P50 ($175 CDN) with a 1 Go memory card ($20 CDN)... Yay !


----------



## Henk (Jun 14, 2008)

My friend coming to visit me. It was nice chatting to him again after not properly talking in a while.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2008)

Was able to watch the replay of Australia V Qatar in the soccer at a more reasonable time of 8.00am rather than 1.30am and the Aussies won!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 17, 2008)

Deutschland beat Austria, and today was my last day of High School. Still exams to go though.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 17, 2008)

Got to meet a guy who was in the Army Corps of Engineers during WW2. Landed at Normandy on D-day, went all the way to Berlin.


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2008)

Getting a call from someone I have been missing for a few days now.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 18, 2008)

I got the book "Illusies en incidenten" (Illusions and incidents), report of a workgroup about the rearmament and mobilisation in hte years 1936-1940. Tons of new info, some are quite surprising.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 19, 2008)

got a good pay, maybe i will buy something for myself for a change.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2008)

One more day to work and then holidays!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 20, 2008)

nice wayne! I have holidays the week after next.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2008)

5 weeks holiday starts now    

enjoy yours too SE!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks wayne, you have yourself a nice 5 weeks off!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2008)

It's gonna be hard.....but I will give it a go!!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 21, 2008)

I graduated last night from highschool, feels great.


----------



## buzzard (Jun 21, 2008)

I finally got the Anti-Christ (My Dodge Dakota 4X4) working right, my outboard started on the first roll, and tomorrow I can head out to the beautiful beaches, sand dunes, and salt marshes of Cape La Have Island to fix up my camp. If the fog lifts...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 21, 2008)

buzzard said:


> I finally got the Anti-Christ (My Dodge Dakota 4X4) working right, my outboard started on the first roll, and tomorrow I can head out to the beautiful beaches, sand dunes, and salt marshes of Cape La Have Island to fix up my camp. If the fog lifts...



Sounds like fun buzzard, enjoy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2008)

My u/16 basketball team came from behind to win their elimination final today!


----------



## Soren (Jun 22, 2008)

This made me almost roll on the flow laughing:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyfFMaDN064_

Like Ace Ventura would've said: LIKE A GLOOVE!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2008)

finished my P1Y Ginga model today, to go to the Melbourne Expo on Thursday...


----------



## Heinz (Jun 23, 2008)

Came back here again.......

Finished TAFE for 3 weeks and a lady I'd been helping gave me a gift voucher which came out of the blue.


----------



## Henk (Jun 23, 2008)

Waking up earlier than normally.


----------



## trackend (Jun 24, 2008)

Listened to the Ukelele Orchestra of Great Britain on the BBC really funny and good musician at the same time.
theres a few clips on UT

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLQ2eh5LfZY_


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 26, 2008)

making some good progress on my model crusader.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 27, 2008)

IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!
Got a small bonus check from work with the paycheck today, will cover the downpayment on a new Longbow.
After work have a reservation to tour the local Brewery that brews some interesting Beer styles. Should get some free samples while on the tour


----------



## Heinz (Jun 28, 2008)

Its Saturday night, Im home and quite happy about that


----------



## rochie (Jun 28, 2008)

6 hours left of 7 straight days at work where i've fed 1401 people, which includes 4 weddings, 3 school proms, a chinese banquet and a BBQ !
which totals 2868 plated starters, main courses and desserts plus about 500 buffet plates, i'm officialy knackered but the end is in sight


----------



## Henk (Jun 30, 2008)

My last day of work before I get my leave.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 30, 2008)

Started my holidays..........ahh bliss.........


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2008)

Holidays..   4 more weeks for me!! and had a great trip away for the Model Expo...

Oh! and met Heinz while there in Melbourne!


----------



## rochie (Jun 30, 2008)

after getting some duff info that said my car was going to cost a fortune to fix it ended up costing £60 that said i've been using my wifes sparkely gold toyota yaris for three weeks it has a 950cc engine


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 30, 2008)

Got with the times and purchased an XBox 360 along with Halo 3, Dead Rising, Forza 2 and Gears of War. It's great, the only downside is that I now need a bigger TV


----------



## Henk (Jul 1, 2008)

On me leave and now I will test my skill online with my PS3.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2008)

helped my Mum with some yard clean-up and waste disposal, then took here to the Movies.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2008)

After 6 consecutive days in jeans....back into a pair of shorts.. Yeah I know I'm a bit crazy... 

First time I've worn jeans this year...I'm serious!...it was a bit cold in Melbourne!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 2, 2008)

V2's joke. Made me laugh


----------



## Heinz (Jul 2, 2008)

It is a bit nippy down here in Melbourne....

well it rained today and for first I was driven by my father since his accident.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2008)

Good news about your dad, Alex!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks Wayne


----------



## Njaco (Jul 2, 2008)

After 2 1/2 months of haggling with my new landlord about the rent (he wanted to raise it 200%!!) he called and said the bank gave him a fixed mortgage and he won't have to raise it! So I don't have to move and be homeless. That was a very real possibility. Now onto the other problems around here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2008)

Glad you have fixed ONE problem NJ!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 3, 2008)

Glad to hear your rental problems have been rectified. 
Half day of work today, then 3.5 days of no plans, nothing to do, but what I decide to do, and best of all, no work.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2008)

Enjoyed a sleep in today, rest of the family is on holidays now for 2 weeks!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 5, 2008)

enjoy wayne 

i have another week of holidays and about to go get some bourban for a night with mates


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2008)

Will do mate, and you pace yourself tonight!


----------



## Henk (Jul 7, 2008)

Feeling way better after being in bed now for three days with the flu.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2008)

Man, that's no way to spend your holidays....


----------



## Marcel (Jul 8, 2008)

My son's 4th birthday today!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday for him Marcel!

I received my results in the mail for one of my classes, High Distinction overall


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2008)

Well done Heinz, my boy! good work mate... 

My daughter has her term results in, from 7 subjects...5 A's and 2 B's not too shabby I must say!


----------



## Henk (Jul 10, 2008)

Congrats guys.

Not so cold today as yesterday.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks Henk!

Had a nice relaxing day today...near the heater... it's a bit cold down here.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 10, 2008)

After reading Wayne's post, I got to thinking about winter. I can't wait!!!! I just love winter time.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 10, 2008)

Come to Minnesota during Winter, that will change your mind on liking Winter!!!

What cheered me up today? It's not Wintertime.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 10, 2008)

20-weeks echo picture of my child-in-the-making looked good.


----------



## Henk (Jul 10, 2008)

I like cold weather, but when it is so cold that I feel it through my German Army jacket then I start to hate it and that is every day now. Our houses were not build to keep out weather like this and my house is almost a 100 years old.

Talking to someone I have not heard anything of in a while and have been missing a lot in that time. It made my whole day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2008)

Still have 2 more weeks holiday!!


----------



## Henk (Jul 10, 2008)

Enjoy every second of it mate.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2008)

A few weeks ago I found a bicycle in the trash. Person said he didn't want it anymore. Been working on it for the last week or so and tried it out today. It works! I can now join the ranks of Erich and the others in ..*cough*...going "Green"!  Its great! I only work about 1 1/2 miles away, shopping centers are only a few blocks away so my car is gonna sit. But these old legs need to get used to it so I'm gonna slowly break myself in. Can't wait!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks Wayne! 

Oh and Njaco have fun with the bike! I've become hooked on riding now, great fun.

Seeing Joe Satriani tonight in Melbourne.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 11, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Thanks Wayne!
> 
> Oh and Njaco have fun with the bike! I've become hooked on riding now, great fun.
> 
> Seeing Joe Satriani tonight in Melbourne.



Yep, better use a bike then a car.

Have fun with Satriani, Heinz!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't have to work this weekend! Alex and Wayne congrats!

Alex, have a ****ing great time at satriani mate! (I wish I was there )


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2008)

Henk said:


> Enjoy every second of it mate.



Gonna try real hard to do just that, thanks Henk!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 11, 2008)

Cheers Guys.....


Satriani was incredible as usual......only gripe someones guitar was slightly out which annoyed my ears but it was fixed half way luckily


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 11, 2008)

Got the weekend off heading for the airshow where 12 P40s are scheduled and the weather is scattered cloud and 85  Buddy of mine saw 7 P40s in formation


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow, thats a lot of P-40's. And I was getting exited just seeing a B-17, B-24, B-25, and a Dual P-51C this weekend.
Hope to see some p-40 formation pictures come Monday morning.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2008)

Just make sure both you guys come to the party with some pics!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 12, 2008)

finished reading Peter Hamilton's book A Naked God, dam good science fiction author would reccomend him to anyone.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2008)

Klitschko knocked out Tony Thompson in the 11th round tonight.

It was a good fight. Tony really wanted it and put up the best fight Klitschko has had in a long time. In the end Klitschko's experience and conditioning brought him the victory.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 13, 2008)

I had a really great weekend, and I am buying a set of mags and tyres for my car for only $220!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2008)

They didn't fall off the back of a truck did they SE?....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 13, 2008)

nah, not that I know of!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 13, 2008)

Top stuff!

Actually it was getting an out of the blue phone call from the man Jason that made my day


----------



## rochie (Jul 13, 2008)

doing a wedding BBQ where there are lots of fine looking women whahey !!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 14, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Top stuff!
> 
> Actually it was getting an out of the blue phone call from the man Jason that made my day



anytime my man.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2008)

Called in to visit my Mum today and she is doing alright and happy, (3 months since my Dad passed away)....she just wishes the cold would go away...Me too!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 15, 2008)

Glad to hear that Wayne, I hope you and your family are doing alright.

Send the cold over this way I don't mind it


----------



## Henk (Jul 15, 2008)

rochie said:


> doing a wedding BBQ where there are lots of fine looking women whahey !!!



You lucky dog!

Had a nice walk home.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Glad to hear that Wayne, I hope you and your family are doing alright.
> 
> Send the cold over this way I don't mind it



Thanks mate, we are.

...and you're welcome to the bl**dy cold!..ae you friggin' crazy, man?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 16, 2008)

Dow was up 277 points today!  

TO


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking at the picture of Conner my newborn son, that I have hanging in my cubicle at work.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 16, 2008)

Messy1 said:


> Looking at the picture of Conner my newborn son, that I have hanging in my cubicle at work.



Another soul among the living!

Congratulations Messy!

TO


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks TO! Looking forward to bringing him home and teaching him the finer points of life.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats Messy1..


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 17, 2008)

congrats messy

I was able to finish TAFE early today


----------



## Heinz (Jul 17, 2008)

Got my assignment in.....just only had about 4 hours sleep and I rode to TAFE.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2008)

Good work mate!.....no flat tyre surprises?


----------



## Heinz (Jul 17, 2008)

cheers mate, nah luckily no flats today


----------



## Henk (Jul 17, 2008)

Messy1 said:


> Looking at the picture of Conner my newborn son, that I have hanging in my cubicle at work.



Congrats mate.

Having a good nights rest.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 17, 2008)

Dow up 207 points today. That a plus 484 points in two days.  

Keep on truckin'!

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2008)

Back home after Lacrosse and the forum is back up!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats Messy1.....for me, WEEKEND!


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Bringing him home yesterday was great! Having to get up and go to work this morning and leave him on his first morning home was hard.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 19, 2008)

Got my learner drivers License.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 20, 2008)

oh god another nut on the road!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 20, 2008)

had another great weekend and picked up my mags and tyres as well.


----------



## <simon> (Jul 20, 2008)

haha i've reached the age i can get my L's

Hey Aussie, do you have to just sit an exam or something??

Us victorians have to do 120 freaking hours til we get our P's
You queenslanders have to do 60 don't you??
Such injustice lol

Hey Heinz, wat TAFE course are you doing??


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 20, 2008)

in queensland, you just sit a test an if you get the required minimum questions right you get your learner's licence. In queensland, we now have to do 100hrs and won't be able to drive a car with a turbocharged engine or v8 engine and cars with 200kW and more. I hopefully get my PS at the end of next month.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2008)

Aussie1001 said:


> Got my learner drivers License.





Screaming Eagle said:


> oh god another nut on the road!



Thank christ he's in a galaxy far far away......  .. 

Congrats Aussie...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2008)

That's it! I'll be nowhere near the Austrailan continent for the next few....eermmmm....hmmm....months? The roads are far too unsafe!











GOOD LUCK buddy!


----------



## Emac44 (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh God Aussie lives in Brisbane. Oh Fudge Bucket. Another low flying missle taking to Queensland Roads. Lucky got any room at your place for the next few months. With Aussie gaining his Learners and him being on the road soon enough. I am going to start a new thread to this.

NEAR MISSES YOU SURVIVE and live to talk about it on Queensland Roads


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Sure thing mate...! You bring the beer, we need to eat you know...!


----------



## Emac44 (Jul 20, 2008)

Bring Beer no worries. It would be safer in Scotland for next few months then waiting for Aussie to meet you head on or side on or rear on even. Lucky I would even put up with Njaco and his constant brushing of his 1 tooth 8 times a day. Talking about Njaco if he is staying with you. Do you want me to bring raw meat for him again. As you know what he did to the Vet last time I forgot to feed Njaco


----------



## Emac44 (Jul 20, 2008)

But besides Njaco attacking the Vet and Aussie and Simon gaining their Learners (Which in retrospect is more terrifying then Njaco attacking the Vet). Had just a peaceful day at home. Wife was at work the 2 kids home with me and watching videos the kids liked. And having the daughter come up to me and saying I love you Papa. When do we eat? Such a wonderful child abled to get her priorites right


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2008)

Did somebody say meat?

Well that cancels my plans for ever visiting Australia! Now with a driver's license, you know whats next?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2008)

Top shot NJ!!!

...another week of holidays...


----------



## Emac44 (Jul 21, 2008)

One question which one is njaco


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nothing, yet, Beer-O'clock is only 3 and a half hours away though. Looking forwards to a nice Double IPA after work!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2008)

> One question which one is njaco



The one about to get hit!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2008)

Nah.....looks too young.....


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 22, 2008)

Completing Gears of War. After failing completely to defeat the final boss about 10 times, I somehow managed to kill him in all of 30 seconds. Now back to the beginning on Hardcore difficulty where I can have a bit more fun with the best weapon since Doom's shotgun - the chainsaw bayonet


----------



## rochie (Jul 22, 2008)

just ordered some books, i've been waiting four months to order them but something else always got in the way, the books heading my way    

Samurai!
To Fly and Fight
The First and the Last
Wing Leader
Five Years,Four Fronts
Men of Air
Fighter Boys
Nine Lives


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2008)

Good stuff Roachie, that will keep you busy for a while...


----------



## Henk (Jul 23, 2008)

Saw the Air Crash Investigation show about the South African Airways flight 295 B-747B 200 combi crash of November 1987 near Mauritius after it broke up in mid air after a fire started on the main deck cargo hold. I have been searching so long for it and saw it at last.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 24, 2008)

just realised my birthday is this sunday.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 25, 2008)

Saw a documentary on airplane crashes yesterday. Now, if my plane goes down on my way to London (or back), I'll know what to do... And more importantly, what *not* to do.

The only small problem is that my flight is booked for mid-september... So the water in the Atlantic is gonna be freezing cold...  

Now all I have to hope is that security on British Airways' planes is as good as they say, so I won't have to use that knowledge.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 26, 2008)

no guys i am not a terror on the road....
AND if i may point out i do not live in brisbane, move up 'bout 2 and 1/2 hours and you'll be there near Gympie. any way just racked up my first hour of road driving  watch out i'm a redneck in a landcruiser with L plates


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2008)

A beautifal day for grilling the back yard.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 27, 2008)

me and my mate bought a paddock basher today, a TX gemini, we need to fix up the head and put it back on but thats no big deal, only cost us $250.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2008)

Had a fun time taking a kids group fishing today. I brought back a nice Trout as well.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 27, 2008)

> no guys i am not a terror on the road....
> AND if i may point out i do not live in brisbane, move up 'bout 2 and 1/2 hours and you'll be there near Gympie. any way just racked up my first hour of road driving watch out i'm a redneck in a landcruiser with L plates



"AP NEWS: QUEENSLAND: Police are looking for a hit and run driver that cause destruction on a stretch of Samford Road 22 Saturday in which 10 people - including 3 farmers, 2 children, a housewife and a spandex-clad bicyclist were injured. Also reported hit were 3 dogs, a dingo, 250 rabbits and 2 wallabees. Property destruction amounted to several Flame trees, 1,237 postal boxes and a wheelchair. Witnesses stated a late model SUV type vehicle was ripping down the road while the driver was shouting, "Woo-hee! Crikey!!" Nobody's feelings were hurt in the incident."


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

With those roadkills, he's almost up to Hartmann's caliber, let's see....3 dogs, 250 rabbits and two wallabees....the 10 people will be counted as damaged...

The trees and postal boxes are groundkills and will not be counted...

So, 255 kills and 10 damaged! WAY TO GO Jason!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 28, 2008)

Go ME! Go ME! Go ME! 

hey, aussie's gotta have someone to look up to right?


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jul 28, 2008)

i saw my girlfriend for the first time in a month and a bit


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2008)

Good for you mate...

Nothing here since my dads operation....


----------



## Henk (Jul 28, 2008)

My friend and barman buying me a few rounds at the Bar and also seeing a very good friend of mine over the weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2008)

Finishing work early after a busy week.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 1, 2008)

Spent a great night grilling and drinking with our friends at a garden party.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2008)

My brothers and I got the last of the stuff cleaned up in the yard at my Mums house today with 2 large dump bins!...she was so glad the head ache was finally sorted out....


----------



## Heinz (Aug 2, 2008)

Good on ya Wayne


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks mate it was all about getting the bins and the bodies at the same time...my Dad kept everything for a rainy day!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 3, 2008)

had a great weekend, thrashed the gemini and just retuned from the pub to give my mate a good going away send off, I'm getting better at pool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2008)

I must say I was rather pleased with both of my Basketball teams today..

My U/16 team, although beaten by a better team 31 - 51 put up a great effort..you see the last time we played this particular team they whipped us 113 to 19 or thereabouts!!

and my U/14 team had a big win against a beginner team 81 - 10 with all contributing in a good team effort and playing the game in a respectful way.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 3, 2008)

Great work Coach!


----------



## rochie (Aug 3, 2008)

have been married 12 years today


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats mate...! My mum and dad celibrate their 40th today...or was it yesterday?!


----------



## rochie (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks lucky it was my wifes birthday yesterday and i actually got the night off so we could go out to celabrate


----------



## Marcel (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations, Rochie!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats Rochie!

Massa's engine blowing up 3 laps from the end of the Hungarian GP with him 10 seconds in the lead


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2008)

Spent a great day up in the hills at a castle with a midieval festival and all and then later at a nice beer garden along the river. Was a nice relaxing day.


----------



## mkloby (Aug 3, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Spent a great day up in the hills at a castle with a midieval festival and all and then later at a nice beer garden along the river. Was a nice relaxing day.



I must admit I'm pretty jealous... I caught up on some more yardwork and went running!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2008)

mkloby said:


> I must admit I'm pretty jealous... I caught up on some more yardwork and went running!



I have some pictures. I will post them later.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 4, 2008)

congrats rochie!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2008)

16 points in basketball tonight!!! Hot Sh*t  ...usually takes me about half a dozen games for that many points.....


----------



## rochie (Aug 5, 2008)

taught my daughter how to make chocolate brownie's today, love spending time with her just doing little things


----------



## mkloby (Aug 5, 2008)

rochie said:


> taught my daughter how to make chocolate brownie's today, love spending time with her just doing little things



Good to go!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 6, 2008)

It's bedtime!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2008)

rochie said:


> taught my daughter how to make chocolate brownie's today, love spending time with her just doing little things



   I was thinking about different chocolate brownies.....   
Sorry Rochie...


----------



## rochie (Aug 6, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> I was thinking about different chocolate brownies.....
> Sorry Rochie...



  git


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm off next week, my cousin is coming over for a visit...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 7, 2008)

got a long weeekend!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2008)

Painkillers, woohoo.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2008)

Lucky's lovelies in the Breaking News thread!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 7, 2008)

enjoying my day off


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2008)

Cheered me up, don't know......I'm off for a week though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2008)

friday arrived real quick this week!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 8, 2008)

Tis Friday, finally, and I've got a couch with my name written all over it. Time to just take two days off and relax.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorted out accommodation for next year at University.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 8, 2008)

Dow up 303!

TO


----------



## rochie (Aug 8, 2008)

found this while looking for a new job might only be funny for us chef's !
Little Gordon – from Caterer.com


----------



## DBII (Aug 8, 2008)

I saw fuel at $3.65 US a gallon.

DBII


----------



## Henk (Aug 9, 2008)

My glasses is back and I can see again, but I must just wait a little while for my contact lenses.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2008)

Hot shower followed by a coffee....after lacrosse today. came home covered in mud and Bl**dy cold.....


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 9, 2008)

Catching up with some mates at the pub.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 9, 2008)

Finally got my traveler's checks in Pounds... YAY !


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 10, 2008)

Had a great weekend, still trying to upload a pic of me and the bundy girls at the rodeo on saturday night


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2008)

Eeerrrmmm.....hmmmm.....eeehhhh....what's cheered up? I'm off work for a week...will that do?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 10, 2008)

I spose that will do. Enjoy your week off lucky!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2008)

Fingers crossed that it'll be a good one...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2008)

It will be over before you know it........ so enjoy every minute!


----------



## Henk (Aug 11, 2008)

My washing drying. Only had a hour to get them dry and it is nice and hot here today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sunny weather....that's it, nothing more, nothing less....


----------



## evangilder (Aug 11, 2008)

I will be flying out of Van Nuys today for another photo shoot with the Condors.  It worked out to where I can go right over there from work.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 11, 2008)

France loosing the 4x100 relay at the Olypics yesterday!!! Serves them right for being arrogant. Great race though.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2008)

Do I detect a tiny wee bit of....oooh...I don't know....hostility?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 11, 2008)

No, not hostility. Just don't care for the arrogance. Same holds true for the US Basketball player saying he guaranteed a Gold. They were humbled and respectful at the ceremonies so I guess they are forgiven


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 11, 2008)

Walked over to Post Office and unknowingly dropped my wallet went back several hours later to see if I had misplaced it and apparently some young kid brought it in from the parking lot complete with money and cards and ID. He left no name


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Fingers crossed! Been almost 4 days withoug major achilles pain. Doctor finally gave me good advice and after several days of stretching I can finally walk withoug pain and a pronounced limp. Now to stay on top of those 5 a day streches.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 14, 2008)

To say that I'm a simple guy...

I was standing beside my pick-up truck after my first watch run tonight, watching the sky. It was completely clear of clouds and the place where I was standing was pretty dark, so I could perfectly see every stars. (Which was already cheering me up.) So I was looking at it for about two minutes, then... Weeeeeeeeeeeeeez ! A shooting star tore up the sky.

Ah ! The simple things in life !


----------



## Henk (Aug 14, 2008)

Having a very nice time with me friends last night for my Birthday. I only invited my close friends and not everyone I know.


----------



## trackend (Aug 15, 2008)

The 2012 Olympics mountain bike event is to be held at Hadliegh Castle park 2 miles from my house so I shall take my camera and enjoy the spectacle.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 15, 2008)

It's Friday, have a half day off from work and then two days of fishing and roaming the State park in Western Minnesota. Climb the second highest point in Minnesota (not that high, but should be a workout none the less).


----------



## Henk (Aug 15, 2008)

Getting off from work.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 15, 2008)

me and my work mate pressed up a big, thick plate of steel in record time, so we were able to go home early.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2008)

Local Footy team had a big win today!


----------



## cougar32d (Aug 16, 2008)

Found a job yesterday, will be working with sheetmetal. Time to learn something new i guess, pays not to bad though.......still trying to get out of Texas!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2008)

a good sleep in didn't get out of bed till after 9 this morning...yawn...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 17, 2008)

So yesterday I get a wildlife call and as I pull up to the scene it happens to be in front of the house of another Animal Control Officer I know from another county. We get to talking and he wants to take my number and we walk into his office. There in his office is a full size manequin all dressed in a Wehrmacht uniform. I ask and he tells me he's into WWII and is a re-enactor for a German squadron. I can't believe it. He shows me some medals he obtained but then says, check this out. Behind the manequin is a large safe. He opens and inside are guns. From WWII. I'm not real familiar with guns but some I recognized. He pulls out a G 43, a Mosin Nagin, an MG 34 with extra barrel, a couple Lugers (short barrell), Walther PPK and on and on. My eyes were popping out! Needless to say he invited me back for a beer and some stories another time. Even invited me to one of their 'war games'. I couldn't believe it!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 17, 2008)

The weather today at the Jersey Shore. 85F, low humidity, one of the ten best days of the year!

TO


----------



## Njaco (Aug 17, 2008)

Tell me about it and I'm stuck at home!  Man, only 20 minutes away!!! Uuughhh!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 17, 2008)

Water temp in the 70s!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2008)

Very cool Njaco, sounds like it should be a cool thing - remember to take pictures.

Today and yesterday what pleased me was the British performance at the Olympics over the weekend. 19 medals and 8 golds


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 17, 2008)

I havent done one DAMN thing all day just red a book take a nap now im online and havin a beer


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 18, 2008)

went out and bought some new models


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> Today and yesterday what pleased me was the British performance at the Olympics over the weekend. 19 medals and 8 golds



Damn Poms!.....


----------



## Heinz (Aug 18, 2008)

Thats pretty awesome Njaco!

Taking tomorrow off............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 18, 2008)

Today is me and my wifes 5th Wedding Anniversary. We are not celebrating until tomorrow though, do to school stuff.


----------



## Erich (Aug 18, 2008)

Congrats Chris may you and yours have many many more.........and go out and have a hearty German dinner for us with plenty of good German Wine/Bier

dein freund

E ~


----------



## ccheese (Aug 18, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Today is me and my wifes 5th Wedding Anniversary. We are not celebrating until tomorrow though, do to school stuff.




My heartiest congrats, Chris. I hope you and your missus will have many,
many more. They tell me the first five are the hardest.... good show !!

I'll toast you and the missus with a Dr. Pepper, this evening.

"eins, zwei, g'suffa!" 

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Erich (Aug 18, 2008)

here ya go Chris drink up !

of course you both will have to drive east a little towards Regensburg to get the original


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 18, 2008)

I can get that beer right here.

I would still rather drink one of these local beers from the Huaff brewery that is brewed only a few minutes from my house.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 18, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Behind the manequin is a large safe. He opens and inside are guns. From WWII. I'm not real familiar with guns but some I recognized. He pulls out a G 43, a Mosin Nagin, an MG 34 with extra barrel, a couple Lugers (short barrell), Walther PPK and on and on. My eyes were popping out! Needless to say he invited me back for a beer and some stories another time. Even invited me to one of their 'war games'. I couldn't believe it!



Nice. Tell him you will pay for shells if he takes you to the range. Then again, his MG 34 is likely non-firing (still way cool). And if it is, then HHHOOOOOOOYAAAAH. Beg him to take you to the range. For about a $70-$150, you could have a lifetime memory. Not many people can say they have shot a G43, MG 34, Lugers, etc on a given day.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh, I know. I was only there a short time, but I was slobbering like an idiot! IIRC he said that some are fully functional but a few were set up to shoot blanks. Not clear which ones but , man, it was waesome. And I've known this guy for 20 years and never knew!!

Congrats Chris! Here's to another 500 more!


----------



## Henk (Aug 18, 2008)

Congrats Chris.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats on the anniversary man.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Today is me and my wifes 5th Wedding Anniversary. We are not celebrating until tomorrow though, do to school stuff.



Congrats Chris, all the best to you and your wife, mate!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2008)

Started doing hill sprints again last night. Have not been able to run, let alone go up a hill for several months now due to foot issues. This alone should help me loose some weight a little faster.
On the flip side, my legs are killing me thins morning from running up hills;( Couple more days of it and they will start getting used to it though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2008)

Are you F*cking nuts Buck?... There are easier ways my man!


----------



## mkloby (Aug 20, 2008)

Adler - happy anniversary, although I'm late. 5 years is good to go!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah Chris, congratulations on your 5th aniversary.
What cheers me up: last day of work and then I'll have a week of vacation


----------



## mkloby (Aug 21, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Yeah Chris, congratulations on your 5th aniversary.
> What cheers me up: last day of work and then I'll have a week of vacation



Very nice! Doing anything in particular?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 21, 2008)

happy anniversary adler!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yep, call me crazy. I'm trying to get in shape for climbing up and down much bigger hills/mountainside in Colorado next fall. Getting the legs and lungs accustomed to going up hill.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2008)

Metallica just released there first new music in 5 years!

"The Day The Never Comes"

I have it on repeat on my computer right now, after getting the official download.

It perfectly blends the old style and the new style and makes a great song!

I know it is the small things like this that can make me happy! 

Oh and one more week and then I am going on vacation for 2 weeks!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 22, 2008)

mkloby said:


> Very nice! Doing anything in particular?



Yes, we're going to the coast, staying in an apartment for a while. I won't be on the forum after today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2008)

A free Saturday with no commitments...

Take care marcel. come back soon!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2008)

Bought my tickets to Leuchars airshow. Finally get to see a flying Vulcan as well as the BBMF.

Here is the display: Flying Display 2008/Static Display 2008


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 23, 2008)

Finally found me a copy of the Green Berets on DVD....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2008)

You should have ordered it through Amazon...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 23, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You should have ordered it through Amazon...



Well it should have been available in one of the Big W stores here in their DVD Mega movie sale...My Brother-in-law got one, and let me know about it!!.. there were heaps of other John Wayne movies but The Green Berets seemed to be either popular or in short supply?..but I found it!


----------



## mkloby (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a Saturday off!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 23, 2008)

Wayne I raided Big W too  Amazon is great for really obscure stuff.

Slept in today was a nice highlight.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2008)

Had a great party tonight for my wife and her friends birthday. Spent the evening in the yard drinking Irish Whiskey and German beer (what a mix huh?) while BBQing (is that even a word! )!

Yeah I am a bit drunk right now. Not completely drunk, but a really nice buzz I guess you could say! Since I rarely get drunk, this i very noteworthy and cheered me up!


----------



## mkloby (Aug 23, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Had a great party tonight for my wife and her friends birthday. Spent the evening in the yard drinking Irish Whiskey and German beer (what a mix huh?) while BBQing (is that even a word! )



 That was funny!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 24, 2008)

had a nice relaxing sunday afternoon watching movies, I managed to get the great escape cheap and robot chicken: star wars


----------



## Pisis (Aug 24, 2008)

I finally had the chance to watch _Dr. Strangelove_


----------



## Henk (Aug 24, 2008)

Still having smokes left in my packet. Oh I think I am smoking less since there are still left in the packet and that is a good thing.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 25, 2008)

When my dad and I went to have a look at a 1971 Mk 1 cortina today and the owner took us for a drive. When cars were cars....


----------



## Heinz (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice man sounds like an aweosme time


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2008)

Friday came quick this week..


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 28, 2008)

Pisis said:


> I finally had the chance to watch _Dr. Strangelove_


Top 10 movie of all time in my book


----------



## Heinz (Aug 29, 2008)

Its Friday. The night is early and the chair is comfortable.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 29, 2008)

got my good phone back from the mobile phone centre today


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2008)

Fremantle beat Collingwood in our AFL....friggin' rippa


----------



## Heinz (Aug 29, 2008)

Anyone who beats the Pies is awesome


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2008)

Damn straight! The Wobbles losing every week would suit me just fine!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 29, 2008)

Carn' the Sainters


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2008)

Last day of work for a little more than 2 weeks. I don't go back to work until the 16th! Going to the Greek island of Crete for 14 days!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 29, 2008)

managed to score an engine out of a XF falcon for free today


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Carn' the Sainters



Well you won't get fourth spot now...

Friggin Bombers layed down....I don't believe it...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2008)

My EPL soccer team Westham United won 4 -1 over Blackburn..


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2008)

Going to my cousins house and got a new phone


----------



## rochie (Aug 31, 2008)

tottenham getting a draw at chelsea, and leaping up the table to 19th out of 20


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2008)

Hehehe...thats a big leap!.....most teams don't even get a draw with Chelsea...


----------



## Negative Creep (Sep 1, 2008)

Chelsea still top though 

I've just bought myself a classic car. It's 32 years old, small and Japanese and I'm getting it Wednesday. I can't wait!


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 1, 2008)

Got accepted to college on Friday and am going tomorrow! Thankfully I can still live at home and not have to pay rent.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 2, 2008)

congrats catch! what are you studying?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 2, 2008)

Lost between 4 and 5 pounds last week. Only 45 or so more to go to meet my goal.


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats Bucksnort!

Thanks SE, and I'm studying Digital Media Design, so ads or video games.

Just realized that my college is withing walking distance of a model store! Hopefully I don't get myself into trouble...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 2, 2008)

hahah thats great!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2008)

Well done you Guys..best of luck to both of you on your different paths!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sold one of my Longbows for the exact price I was asking for it. Buyer did not even try to talk me down in price, which is kinda different this day in age. Now I can put a downpayment on another takedown bow I've had my eye on. Sweet!!!


----------



## rochie (Sep 3, 2008)

got called back for a second interview for a new job i applied for, this time its a working inteview so they can see my truly amazing cooking skills !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats Rochie. Good cooking at the working interview, send us all samples when you are done


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, please do ! Congrats, and thanks Wayne!


----------



## Henk (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats guys and the best of luck.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 3, 2008)

Three weeks without smoking 
Last time I quit was 84 and that ended the one stormy night with my claim to fame that I managed to get a NHL hockey game cancelled when I couldn't get the Quebec Nordiques aircraft into the airport


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats on both accounts pb!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 4, 2008)

Keep it up PB, smoking is a nasty habit.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 4, 2008)

Congrats on being accepted into college Catch. 

I also got accepted into a college, this is my third day of classes


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2008)

I am oredering models off ebay lol


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank god...it's Friday!!  

Oh damn I still have to go to work!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2008)

Congrats Vassili


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 4, 2008)

B-17engineer said:


> Congrats Vassili



Thanks B-17


----------



## Maestro (Sep 5, 2008)

Only 9 days left before my flight to London !

Meanwhile, I bought myself a portable MP3 player for $39.95 CDN. Of course it's not of the greatest quality, but it should make the flight looks shorter.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 5, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Thank god...it's Friday!!
> 
> Oh damn I still have to go to work!



Not such a good thing for me... Your Fridays are my Mondays as I work on week-ends. So for me it's a 32 hours sprint over two days. Yikes !


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2008)

As much as I'm trying... I can't feel your pain...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 5, 2008)

I went mud running today and smashed up a discarded wall unit.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 5, 2008)

It's Friday, weekend is almost here. Weather is going to be awesome, fall like all weekend. My favorite time of year.
Got new tires on the truck so I can dare to hit the road for a short road trip again without fear of blowing out a tire.
Just got paid as well.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 7, 2008)

2 days until I see Judas Priest live!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2008)

Father's Day...nice day with family and visiting our Parents....


----------



## Henk (Sep 7, 2008)

Going to Mosselbay (a seaside town about 50km from where I live) with a friend and have a beer at a real english pub and having to see someone I have not seen a quite a time.


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 7, 2008)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Congrats on being accepted into college Catch.
> 
> I also got accepted into a college, this is my third day of classes



Congrats!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2008)

My Mum was happy, she collected the keys to her new trust home today and moves in Friday.....leaving her old trust home of 45 years.....My dad always said they would move around September...


----------



## rochie (Sep 10, 2008)

nice one wayne i hope she settles in well, how do you feel about gianfranco zola as the new west ham boss ?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 10, 2008)

About a day and a half of work left this week, then three days of hiking and Bow hunting in one of my new favorite places in Minnesota. Lots of bluffs and hills and wildlife. Don't really care if I harvest an animal (Deer), just nice to be out in the woods all alone for a few days.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 10, 2008)

Catch22 said:


> Congrats!




Thanks Catch!


----------



## Henk (Sep 10, 2008)

My dad finally lending me his car for Saturday after I had to go almost on my knees and beg him to do so. I want to go and visit a girl in a nearby town.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2008)

Soccer starts this weekend..!! Baseball has already started


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 11, 2008)

Just came back from Judas Priest and had a great time


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2008)

rochie said:


> nice one wayne i hope she settles in well, how do you feel about gianfranco zola as the new west ham boss ?



Thanks Rochie! 

Well, we will see...they don't last long if they don't get results!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2008)

Got up early as my young daughter was visiting at 06.30, and saw a strange bright light in the sky. She informed me it was the Sun! I'd forgotten what it looked like. What a nice day!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 11, 2008)

The rain stopped and I got to ride my cruiser into work. What a nice cool morning.


----------



## Soren (Sep 11, 2008)

This forum, you guys are great


----------



## Marcel (Sep 11, 2008)

Looking forward to go to the blues festival tomorrow.


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 11, 2008)

NHL 09 comes out today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2008)

Day off today to help my Mum move house....


----------



## Heinz (Sep 12, 2008)

Bought Metallica's new album 

Also a Staind album that was one special.

Very epik.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2008)

My Mum is now in her new house and loves it, really pleased with her choice


----------



## Heinz (Sep 12, 2008)

glad to hear it Wayne!


----------



## rochie (Sep 12, 2008)

recieved a letter telling me i'm officialy released from bankruptcy as of last week, hopefully the start of better times ahead

great news wayne


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Bought Metallica's new album



Yeah I got it too 

Glad to hear rochie and Wayne.


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 12, 2008)

I take it the album's good?

Good to hear the good new Wayne and Rochie!

Just got my new MacBook Pro today, in fact I just typed this post with it, my first!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad you're in the clear with some good news too Rochie!


----------



## Henk (Sep 13, 2008)

After a whole f*ck up of a day going to the English pub in the town I was in today and drunk away every cent I have on my name and came back home pissed.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2008)

First Soccer game tommorow!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 13, 2008)

My son's college football team won 42-3.

TO


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2008)

Finally got my PC back this evening, all up-dated, new software, more capacity, brilliant!
Can now start sorting out articles and pics to post, at last!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Sep 14, 2008)

i played my PS3 today first time in roughly a month because of all the school work i got going, and also i have a new girlfriend lets see if i can keep her for a little longer


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 14, 2008)

Got a brand new bottle of Canadian Hunter.

I'm now completely drunk. heh heh.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 14, 2008)

ScOoTeR1992 said:


> and also i have a new girlfriend lets see if i can keep her for a little longer



I have $5 that says you don't keep her longer than 30 days...............you young whipper snapper.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 14, 2008)

Thor - you and I gotta get on the same page. I was toasty last night, first time since New Years!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> I have $5 that says you don't keep her longer than 30 days...............you young whipper snapper.



ha...i know it probaly wont happen but only time will tell, and what you mean young i'm 16 now, and also i forgot to add I'm going for my learners on thursday


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 14, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Thor - you and I gotta get on the same page. I was toasty last night, first time since New Years!



We need to do that!!! Sounds like fun. Maybe we need to make a "I'm F'ed up so I'm posting here" forum. ha ha ha. 

God I'm drunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11



ScOoTeR1992 said:


> ha...i know it probaly wont happen but only time will tell, and what you mean young i'm 16 now, and also i forgot to add I'm going for my learners on thursday



OMG, to be 16 again............

Of course, 17 was my best year. Of course, I'm 42 now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Njaco (Sep 17, 2008)

So today, there I am , doing yardwork (don't ask since I don't have a yard) when I hear an airplane. Not any airplane. Thick, heavy radial sound. Looking up I see something I couldn't ID. White with blue trim, it looked like a plane in Charles siggy except it only had two engines very close to the fuselage. B-26 type tail and Liberator type nose. Still don't know what it was but my smile extended all the way down the block!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 18, 2008)

Well today I got 3 unexpected credits in physics ,still can't believe I passed it thought I'd fail it forsure.Got home and said to my Dad I got 3 credits in physcis ,he says Good on ya , you deserve a reward so I sarcasticly said oh $20 bucks will do ,surprisingly he actually gave me $20


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 18, 2008)

I wouldn't say this cheered me up exaclty, but it is a good thing for the City of Minneapolis, MN. The new Interstate 35W bridge opened to traffic this morning in Minneapolis. If you don't recall this major highway bridge collapsed just over a year ago killing 13 people and injuring many others. Hopefully it will bring some "closure" to people that have lost loved ones. 
Should help alleviate some of the extra traffic on the other routes in and out of downtown Minneapolis as well.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 19, 2008)

Thats good to hear, Buck. That was pretty quick.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2008)

Glad another week is over.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2008)

Paid my Mum avisit today....been in her new place a week and loves it!!


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 20, 2008)

That's good to hear Wayne!

I quite enjoyed reading Thor's drunken posts! I need to get drunk myself soon, it's been too long.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks Catch!

My EPL soccer team Westham had a win! 3-1 over Newcastle.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 20, 2008)

Hockey seasons getting close


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2008)

My U/14 Basketball team had a good win today 68 - 8....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2008)

Its sunday and that means Football!!!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 22, 2008)

Woke up today walked out side today in the nice sun,summers coming soon.Santa arrived(I call my courier Santa cause he drives a red van and brings me models) so I sat on my freshly mowed lawn and opended up the package ,corsair,p-40 and some RNZAF decals got it for a bargain which was even better so yeah was just really nice


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 22, 2008)

Get at it!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 22, 2008)

Just spent 5 hours rescuing a Bald Eagle out of a sandpit lake! Kept hitting the water as me and another officer approached. Finally called Fire/Rescue and with their boat we were able to trap it against the shore. Talons and beak almost took my hand off!! I had thick Shoreline gloves and could still feel his grip. Absolutely lovely bird but he was sick, probably West Nile or some type of disease. But he was damn majestic and it was an awesome feeling being able to actually touch one and help. I got him to a rehab specialist from Toms River and he is on his way to recovery. Frickin' awesome day!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 22, 2008)

Way to go NJACO!!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 22, 2008)

The fire dept got some pics. I'm gonna see if I can get some to post.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 24, 2008)

I had no school!


----------



## Flyboy2 (Sep 24, 2008)

Lucky. I would complain about my school woes but this is a cheering up thread 

On a plus note though my old girlfriend realized that she couldn't live without me  and wants to get back together  so i think that qualifies as cheerful


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 24, 2008)

Absolutely FB2.

Let see, my 3rd glass of Canadian Hunter has me pretty cheery. Feeling good and had a good night with the family.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah i'm pretty happy


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2008)

The underdog won our AFL Grand Final today...well done Hawthorn..The Hawks !


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 28, 2008)

had a really great weekend, and discovered a new drink, the jagerbomb


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 28, 2008)

something you buy off the shelf my friend?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 28, 2008)

its actually red bull and jagermeister, what you do is you fill a glass half full of red bull and a shot of jagermeister. Then you put the shot glass in the cup with red bull and drop it in there and then you scull the contents. Very nice, I recommended it!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2008)

Had a good morning fishing. Caught to decent trout, going to cook them up for dinner tonight.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 28, 2008)

> Originally posted by *Screaming Eagle*
> its actually red bull and jagermeister, what you do is you fill a glass half full of red bull and a shot of jagermeister. Then you put the shot glass in the cup with red bull and drop it in there and then you scull the contents. Very nice, I recommended it!



Ah yes good old Jagermeister ,All my mates drink it,will definitely take on your recommendation sometime!

Nice Catch DerAdler! , looking very tasty!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice looking fish, Adler!!!

Let's see, I went out to our ranch today so that was nice and relaxing.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 29, 2008)

Had a fun Saturday, spend the day at my buddies fathers house shooting all kinds of firearms. Everything ranging from a little .22 Caliber rifle to a S&W 500Handgun. Did some trap shooting with the shotguns as well and hit pretty well. Buddy threw three clays up in the air in front of me and I blasted all three of them in a row with a pump action shotgun. That was a first for me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2008)

No basketball game tonight, the other team forfeited! ....we were on for a 10pm game!


----------



## Henk (Oct 1, 2008)

Being back and my internet working again. Wow what a rough month September was.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 2, 2008)

You are telling me Henk....


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 2, 2008)

I got my learners today YAY!!!


----------



## Henk (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats mate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2008)

Long weekend!

Congrats Scooter!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 3, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## rochie (Oct 3, 2008)

got £1500 pay rise


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2008)

Just bought another 1939 Iron Cross 2nd Class to go with my collection. I will post some pics when it arrives.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 3, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Just bought another 1939 Iron Cross 2nd Class to go with my collection. I will post some pics when it arrives.




Wow! sounds pretty interesting

look forward to the pics



> Originally posted by *Rochie*
> got £1500 pay rise



What are ya gona spend it on?models.....booze?


----------



## rochie (Oct 3, 2008)

my wife hasn't decided what i can spend it on yet roaming


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Wow! sounds pretty interesting
> 
> look forward to the pics



As soon as it arrives here, I will post them. Hopefully monday. This a good one. It contains 98% of the original paint and there is no seperation of the core.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, that sounds cool Chris, looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 3, 2008)

I spent the day at the tank museum at APG and got to see the Elephant at last and was surprised by seeing also a Firefly and a Sherman E8 parked next to it. Then I went and visited my favorite Panthers and my favorite the jadgpanther.
After a summer of being cooped up it was nice to have cool weather and be able to get outside.
The Icing on the cake was as I was walking around these beasts and day dreaming there was some major heavy duty fire from one of the ranges echoing around these old beasts...
Art in DC


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 4, 2008)

Tanks are Kick A$$ 

Really want to see a Kingtiger/Tiger before I die


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 4, 2008)

rochie said:


> my wife hasn't decided what i can spend it on yet roaming



Oh well what ever it is I hope you like it

DerAdler

Do you know who the Iron Cross belonged to?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Tanks are Kick A$$
> 
> Really want to see a Kingtiger/Tiger before I die




You should come over here to Germany, they have one of the last fully functional Panther tanks. I believe there is on in England as well. By the way the best tank museum is in England. 

The Bovingten Tank Museum has everything from the Tiger, Panther and King tiger.

Another good musuem is the German Panzer Museum in Munster Germany which also has a Tiger, Panther and King Tiger.



109ROAMING said:


> DerAdler
> 
> Do you know who the Iron Cross belonged to?



No that I do not know.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh and what cheered me up.

Today I will be seeing Queen and Paul Rodgers


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 4, 2008)

Cota1992 said:


> I spent the day at the tank museum at APG and got to see the Elephant at last and was surprised by seeing also a Firefly and a Sherman E8 parked next to it. Then I went and visited my favorite Panthers and my favorite the jadgpanther.
> After a summer of being cooped up it was nice to have cool weather and be able to get outside.
> The Icing on the cake was as I was walking around these beasts and day dreaming there was some major heavy duty fire from one of the ranges echoing around these old beasts...
> Art in DC



Sweet Cota, I went to the APG last summer, it was cool seeing all the tanks and AFVs, especially a Panzer IV in great shape.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 5, 2008)

> Originally posted by *DerAdlerIstGelandet*
> You should come over here to Germany, they have one of the last fully functional Panther tanks. I believe there is on in England as well. By the way the best tank museum is in England.
> 
> The Bovingten Tank Museum has everything from the Tiger, Panther and King tiger.
> ...



Been planning for while now on coming to Europe in about 2010/2011,

Definitely be going to Germany and will for sure go those museums,going with a mate who moved to New Zealand 7 years ago from Germany so itl help with his fluent German

Will take on your advice and go to those museums

Thats what cheered me up today ,living in the knowledge that in a few years il be in Europe...Italia.....Germany


----------



## Henk (Oct 5, 2008)

I am getting a car at the end of the year and will drive it home after my cousins wedding, but must pay it off for more than 2 years. Worth it!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi 109. When you come to Europe, another good tank museum is the French one at Samuar. BTW, careful for directions to the R.A.C. Tank Museum; it's in Bovington, Dorset, England. However, you'd be surprised how many people turn up in the village of Bovingdon, Hertfordshire, England, looking for the museum! The latter, BTW, is where the airfield, now a prison, is located, where the movies, 'War Lover', '633 Squadron', 'Mosquito Squadron' and 'Hannover Street' were filmed.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Terry

Will definitely have to remember that!


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 6, 2008)

Spent my third day out of the apartment due to the cooler weather. Really pushed myself the last few days and paying for it tonight, but it's all good. Yesterday went to the 100th annivsery at Union Station and saw some classic trains and today took a trip up the Maryland countryside and stopped and spent some time at Monocasy Battlefield.
Not a bad weekend at all for some one who's had to spend most of the summer inside.


----------



## Lan Zeird (Oct 6, 2008)

when i met once again my Filipina friend turned girlfriend


----------



## Henk (Oct 7, 2008)

I work at 4pm today and can get my washing done at last.


----------



## Stirling01 (Oct 7, 2008)

Lucky 13's avatar cheered me up today


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 8, 2008)

The search is over! My mate and I have got a new "toy"! Its a 1985 ford falcon ZL fairlaine and we're goin rallying in it! and for free I might add :Smile:


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice one! Is that rallying as in the Monte Carlo, San Remo etc., or a different thing in Oz?


----------



## rochie (Oct 8, 2008)

found a new model/hobby shop in my home town of stockton that i didnt know was there, they have a full stock of humbrol and revell paints,wash pigments and some kits from manufacturers i've never seen before


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 8, 2008)

different, there is an event where they make a tight winding course in a paddock and you have to get around it the fastest, I think the proper rallying you are referring to you need a special racing licence in order to participate.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2008)

I understand now, and yes, you need an FIA licence for international events, or your own country's Competition Licence for 'home' events. I used to rally an Escort years ago, then it got too expensive, so changed to trying to get a Land Rover where no vehicle fears to tread! Off-roading, in other words!
Yes Rochie, ain't it just great when you find a shop like that? Trouble is, the wife soon finds there's too much month left at the end of the money! Still, I no longer have the latter problem, all independant these days!


----------



## rochie (Oct 8, 2008)

to true terry i used up all my pocket money on paint in said shop


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 8, 2008)

oh very cool terry!


----------



## Henk (Oct 8, 2008)

Finishing Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway today on me PS3 and oh boy what a great game.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2008)

Last night our local Soccer team Adelaide United defeated the highly fancied Bunyodkor Kuruvchi 3 - 0 in the first leg of their semi-final match in the Asian Football Confederation (AFC) Champions League.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 9, 2008)

Congrats Wayne

Had quite a Good feeling after finished with the days work

never really thought I had the talent to build me a mini corsair


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks mate, enjoying your Corsair Build!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah mate!

just about to go back out after having some tea


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2008)

....and it's friggin' Friday again!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 10, 2008)

Woohoo Friday, c'mon 4:30!!!! Leaving work early for a Physical Therapy session today.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2008)

Got two tickets reserved for AC/DC in Munich on March 27, 2009!!!!

Thunderstruck baby!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 10, 2008)

Just received news of my acceptance as a Volunteer at the local Breweries (Surly Brewing) fall release party for thier rare, once a year brew called Darkness.
As a volunteer I will be getting a free Surly Brewing T-Shirt, and more importantly FREE Beer!!! Also am guaranteed to be able to buy six 750ml bottles of the beer the celebration is all about (my favorite beer at that). Non-volunteers have to wait in line in hopes they get a number to buy the brew, poor souls
Should be a good time, Beer, Bands, Babes, and Rock'n'Roll. Only two weeks until the party


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2008)

Well that sucked. The ticket place could not hold my reservations for the 2 tickets for AC/DC. The Munich show was sold out in minutes and I thought I was screwed.

But I'm not....

I was able to get tickets for the AC/DC show in Duesseldorf, Germany on 07 March 2009!

Tickets are paid for and in the mail tomorrow!

AC/DC baby!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2008)

"It's a long way to the top if you want to rock'n'roll"...my all time favourite!..  Enjoy Chris!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 12, 2008)

First day back of schools over!!!!!! yay!!!!!!

Had an interesting day actually found a pretty fun tree to swing on

Then as I was walking out ,A police officer told me to get back in school!

had some drug bust thing going, Told him I'd miss my bus his reply was better than being bitten by my dog

So I missed my bus,but I was happy because school was over!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2008)

Just found out Metallica tour dates for 2009 in Europe will be announced today!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 13, 2008)

I didn't get fired today.


----------



## proton45 (Oct 13, 2008)

This song did the job today...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zB0RygrYy8_


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 14, 2008)

I woke up at 5am and didn't feel tired,couldn't believe it

It was awesome can't remember the last time I woke up so early and didn't want to go back to sleep.....never

Saw the sun rise and everything, was real nice!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2008)

What's this 'Sun' thing, Daniel? Haven't seen it for ages, forget what it looks like.......


----------



## Henk (Oct 14, 2008)

Chatting to a friend.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 15, 2008)

Airframes said:


> What's this 'Sun' thing, Daniel? Haven't seen it for ages, forget what it looks like.......



Well from what I gather from various sources its very very ....HOT!

It's been rumoured that we actually revolve around this "sun"

Its white/yellow in colour ,sorry I never been able to stare at it long enough to get a clear picture 

Thanks for the laugh Terry

You cheered me up today


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2008)

Hmm. Hot eh? That would be nice!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2008)

My tickets came in the mail today:


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2008)

Not only did the 'postie' eventually arrive with my overdue parcel of modelling goodies, I also got my Jeep back, after a prolonged stint in the workshop, remidieing a fault that, at first, couldn't be traced. Now I am mobile again, whoopee! Also, I have been informed that tomorrow, I will be taking delivery of a new mattress, and a super duper 'rally' type leather office chair, with lumber support, the works, courtesey of my Regimental Association. Great news, a comfy chair, and a decent night's sleep!
However, also tomorrow, I have to visit the hospital, in order for some moulds to be taken of my feet and ankles, which will then be used to have some hand-made shoes produced, to prevent further arthritis damage bending my feet and ankles. The thing is, the hospital department is called the 'Biomechanics Department'; I have visions of going in as Airframes, and coming out as Douglas Bader!! But it's good news all round, and I am as happy as a pig in poo!!!
Terry the Happy Bunny!!!


----------



## rochie (Oct 15, 2008)

great stuff terry or is that dogsbody from now on.
hope this all improves your health or even how you feel everyday


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2008)

Cheers, mate! Dogsbody, Bader's callsign, I like it!
Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 15, 2008)

Good luck!

What all did you recieve? 

EDIT: Scratch that, I just realized I had already seen them hehe. I'm going daft!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2008)

What you mean, going?!!!!! 
He, He!


----------



## Henk (Oct 16, 2008)

Getting my World Airnews magazine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2008)

Nothing....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 17, 2008)

Schools over for the week......YAY!!!!!!!

Henk I had a bad dream that one of my world magazines was shreaded

Felt so much happier when I realised it was a dream


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 17, 2008)

its the weekend!


----------



## Henk (Oct 17, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Schools over for the week......YAY!!!!!!!
> 
> Henk I had a bad dream that one of my world magazines was shreaded
> 
> Felt so much happier when I realised it was a dream



I know what you mean.  

Love that mag.

Nice sandwich I made for myself.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 17, 2008)

It's Friday once again. An barring any achilles problems I'm spending the weekend Turkey Hunting.


----------



## Erich (Oct 17, 2008)

hey I'm sitting upright in my office chair trying to be positive as I read the many arrayed postings on this fine forum. German smoker is blowing incense through the room, working on my JG book


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2008)

Slept for 18 hours on my new orthopaedic mattress!! Good news from the hospital yesterday, I won't be like Douglas Bader, they're going to have some shoes Hand-made to support my ankles, taking the strain off them and my knees, which should help me to get around easier!
Look out world, I'm back!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 17, 2008)

Congrats Airframes, that definately sounds like something to be happy about.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks, Buck', it'll take time, but a month or two is nothing after the last year or so!


----------



## rochie (Oct 17, 2008)

great news terry


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 17, 2008)

Il say Terry,congrats!

18 hours!!!! thats lots!!!

I somehow managed to sleep for 12 hours today and yesterday-quite unsual for me


----------



## Henk (Oct 18, 2008)

Wish I got some 18 hours of sleep in.

Had a very nice chat with a friend of mine who is also going through a rough patch in his life.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2008)

Erich said:


> hey I'm sitting upright in my office chair trying to be positive as I read the many arrayed postings on this fine forum. German smoker is blowing incense through the room, working on my JG book





Airframes said:


> Slept for 18 hours on my new orthopaedic mattress!! Good news from the hospital yesterday, I won't be like Douglas Bader, they're going to have some shoes Hand-made to support my ankles, taking the strain off them and my knees, which should help me to get around easier!
> Look out world, I'm back!



Knowing you guys with some issues are doing OK....THAT cheers me up!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2008)

See? Even when I'm asleep, I can make people smile......


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 18, 2008)

I found 2L of caramel milk in my fridge....YUM!


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 18, 2008)

Good to hear Terry!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 18, 2008)

Spent the day hanging out with my dad, grandfather, and brother. We just drove around the state, had a blast.


----------



## rochie (Oct 19, 2008)

off work for 8 days as of today so i should get my dora finished


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2008)

Popped in to see my Mum today, got her new Pergola up out the back, she loves the new place!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 19, 2008)

met a cool new girl at a party and the fact that I don't have any limbs missing!


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 19, 2008)

Hanging out with my lovely wife, having mimosas to toast our 23rd anniversary and getting phone calls from our kids and family.


----------



## Henk (Oct 19, 2008)

I got some great news today and will be seeing someone next sunday on my day off and have been missing her and have not seen her for a long time.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 20, 2008)

I've tickets to Metallica!!!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 20, 2008)

got a math test back from my algebra class. 19/25 points, not bad considering math is one of my harder subjects.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 20, 2008)

I got all A's on my progress report(Middle of the Marking period)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 20, 2008)

The sky is blue today


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 20, 2008)

B-17engineer said:


> I got all A's on my progress report(Middle of the Marking period)



Good job buddy8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2008)

......is looking hard!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 21, 2008)

Forgot to post this yesterday, but I had the opportunity to talk to a P-38 (PTO) pilot yesterday.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice one, Rabid. Got some good tales, I trust.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 21, 2008)

Got my volunteer assignement for the Surly Brewing Beerfest this weekend. Looks like I'll be working security in the main building, I assume when I told them I wore a XXL shirt they assigned me to security
Better not be any Surly Drunks trying to casue problems


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2008)

Just got 4 tickets to Metallica's concert in Stuttgart, Germany on May 9, 2009.

2009 is going to be a great year for concerts. First AC/DC then Metallica two months later and then Rock im Park 2009 one month later!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice Adler,Hope you have loads of fun

I woke up on time and didn't have to rush today!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 22, 2008)

One of my best friends was sleeping 100 metres from this Rock slide in Yosemite injures three, forces partial closure - Los Angeles Times
He's one lucky guy, he arrived safely here in the Netherlands again.


----------



## Erich (Oct 22, 2008)

energies are coming back the cancer meds are behind me for another 3-4 months ..........maybe, and I am upright


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2008)

Glad your friend is okay.

What made me happy:

1. Got my Metallica tickets to Oberhausen. That is two Metallica shows next year.

2. Got a really good massage today after work.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2008)

Erich said:


> energies are coming back the cancer meds are behind me for another 3-4 months ..........maybe, and I am upright



Keep fighting it my friend!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 22, 2008)

Erich said:


> energies are coming back the cancer meds are behind me for another 3-4 months ..........maybe, and I am upright



Yep, keep fighting Erich. I hope you beat the bastard.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2008)

Erich, THAT is what cheered me up today! I'm really pleased you're feeling a little better, great stuff! Keep going my friend.
Terry.


----------



## Erich (Oct 22, 2008)

like I said right now I feel real Narly like I need to go beat the neighbors dog for fun or go down and smack either the political wanna-bees at the offices of Mc or Boma

thanks !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Glad your doing better Erich. Give Mr. O and McCain an extra kick for me as well.


----------



## Negative Creep (Oct 22, 2008)

Finally got myself a real TV with a 32inch LCD HD one. The Xbox 360 just looks so much better it's unreal! PLus, buy one get one free on Haribo - now that's what you call a good day


----------



## Maestro (Oct 22, 2008)

Got my package from Amazon.ca...

Two movie DVDs I bought from them :

1 - Battle of Britain
2 - A Bridge Too Far

For $12.95 CDN each. I just watched Battle of Britain yesterday (for the first time ever). Great movie !


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice buys!

Had to stay at school til like 4:10pm ish because of something I had to clear up with an assignment,My teacher decided to go home and not tell me which was real nice of her

But I should now get 4 credits out of 60 that I need to pass ,so thats what cheered me up if i still fail I'm gonna be Very very angry


----------



## Henk (Oct 23, 2008)

Washing my cloths and the sun is shining.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2008)

A tooling project I thought was about done with and not going to happen, got the go ahead today!....

Glad things are picking up for you Erich!


----------



## Erich (Oct 23, 2008)

heavy frost this morn, crisp 27F outside, the Jap Maples are turning colour.........slowly


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 23, 2008)

The fact that for the first in a very long time, it cost me less than $60 to fill my Jeep up at the gas station! 

$3.36 a gallon baby! Damn, I still wann go back to the $1.99 a gallon and less days...


----------



## rochie (Oct 23, 2008)

watching my daughter finishing my messed up hurricane and doing a great job on it and an idea i had for brush painting the motteling on my G-10 worked a treat


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 24, 2008)

It is once again my favorite work day of the week, Friday!!! Only 7 hours to go until 2 days of freedom.


----------



## Erich (Oct 24, 2008)

well Chris the prices of gas are dropping pretty well although our mid-east friends want and tried vainly to crap it up sky-high for oil but it is having the opposite effect which makes me happy this morn. went out in 28F clear weather and gathered a mass of Jap maples seeds for Ccheese for him to prepare for the early spring and hey I am upright as well, thank GOD ~


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2008)

Really good to hear you are up and about Erich. Today, I managed to drive into town, and walk about 300 metres. Isn't it just great to get mobile again, even if it doers hurt?
O.K., the fuel for my Jeep cost me £4.97 ($8.56) per gallon, but I don't care, I'm independant again!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 24, 2008)

Great to hear Erich. I its 2.46 in Central Jersey my dad said he saw this morning


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 24, 2008)

Glad to hear it Erich

I have no school,the weathers not to bad,and I don't have to do anything


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, was out at our Lacrosse Club Presentation last night and I came home with this....!!!!     

Not bad for an old fart......take a good look Dan!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome Wayne and my congratulations


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks Daniel!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 26, 2008)

thats cool wayne, well done!


----------



## rochie (Oct 26, 2008)

spurs have sacked ramos and replaced him with harry redknap


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2008)

rochie said:


> spurs have sacked ramos and replaced him with harry redknap



Good old Harry! hope he does alright.....except when you play the Hammers of course!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2008)

My Metallica tickets arrived in the mail.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 26, 2008)

Les's new Clip


----------



## rochie (Oct 26, 2008)

2-0 to spurs come on ! now watch us rise majesticaly to ..........4th bottom and safety


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 27, 2008)

I got to lay under the Sun for an hour

Was really nice,20 odd degrees spose I shoulda gone to the beach


----------



## Marcel (Oct 28, 2008)

Chris (Der Adler ist Gelanded) being the first to break the 30,000 post bariier. Way to go Chris


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you.

I did not even notice that I was over 30K until you made that post!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nothing and nobody....


----------



## Njaco (Oct 28, 2008)

My car has been dying since April. On its last legs this month. A friend at work is going thru a divorce and wanted to get rid of the extra car he had. So he gave it to me. For free.

Sunday I went and replaced fluids, battery and a new starter (it had been sitting for a year and a half). Started right up and purrs like a freshly milked kitten! Can't believe it!! Its a '90 Cougar SE and looks great, runs great and smells kinda old but , what the 'ell, so do I.

For months I couldn't go further than a mile without the old car burning up or conking out - now I'm back. Wish it was a Jeep or a truck but beggars can't be choosey!!

This is what it looks like. Clean.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey mate, nice! And for free!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 29, 2008)

Lucky


----------



## Maestro (Oct 29, 2008)

Just finished painting my 1/48 Tamiya Mosquito's canopy... Geez, it was a real pain in the @ss to paint. I never had so much difficulty painting a canopy in my whole life.

The results could have been better, but it could also have been far worse.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 29, 2008)

Cool Maestro

I got a letter from school ,Says I've got 31 credits 

and I need 60 credits to pass so I'm over 50% which made me happier


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 30, 2008)

the dim sim ute lives! We got it going today and fanged it around the bush. I'm just glad she goes now!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 31, 2008)

It's almost Beer O'Clock!!!! That's a half and hour past quitting time for those of you in Rio Linda


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 31, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> It's almost Beer O'Clock!!!! That's a half and hour past quitting time for those of you in Rio Linda



   

Nice weather today and didn't wake up that tired today


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2008)

Got some paint on some models today!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2008)

Had a great party last night. Damn we all drank alot though! I am not used to drinking that much, since other than a few beers now and then, I do not drink much! Together as a party we finished off about 4 differnt bottles of Vodka, plus 2 large punch bowls of Punch.

Tonight going to take it easy. Might meet some friends at the Airfield bowling alley and bowl a few games.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 4, 2008)

Got half a day off work today on account of the Melbourne Cup


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2008)

My 2nd set of Metallica tickets arrived! Bring on the shows!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 4, 2008)

Registered for my spring semester classes, stayed up to one to register; but now I'm all set for next semester.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 6, 2008)

Only a few hours away from a 5 day weekend in the woods away from the Rat Race. No phone, no television, no radio. Pulled Achilles has settled down so I can walk on it without pain most of the time so I can get out in the woods.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 6, 2008)

Nothing.........but for some reason I'm in a pretty good mood.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 6, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Only a few hours away from a 5 day weekend in the woods away from the Rat Race. No phone, no television, no radio. Pulled Achilles has settled down so I can walk on it without pain most of the time so I can get out in the woods.



Have fun Buck, you using a tent or pop-up?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, actually staying in a buddies Cabin, which is actually, pretty much a house so will not be in total discomfort. Only supposed to get into the mid 40's for temps during the days so a Tent would have been pretty cool in the eveneings.
No TV or Radio in the place though so it will be 5 days without much connection with the big picture. Only wish I had more vacation time.


----------



## Erich (Nov 6, 2008)

take pics if you have a camera, wonder if the colours are still out or beaten down to nothingness your way ?

hey 40's perfect temp for a good wlak or bike ride.

hey I am out of bed, positive attitude, a new day and it is foggy-misty and windy outside.........wonderful !! working on one of my book projects

E ~


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 6, 2008)

Glad to hear you are doing well Erich. 
My camera is pretty large so with all the other stuff I'll be carrying, Rifle, treesand, backpack I don't think I'll carrying the camera with me. Leaves up here have either fallen or have all turned to a nice shade of brown. Peak fall colors were about a month ago or so depending on what part of the state you are in. Supposed to snow tomorrow and Saturday morning so that can help with the Deer hunt.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice Buck, well have fun on those five days. 

What cheered me up today, I got my flash project for my Digital Media class finished, so I've got nothing do today.


----------



## Erich (Nov 6, 2008)

good hunting Buck ~ much success.

interesting with the areas of the US of A how the fall temps and colors can be so broad in time


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep, I missed the peak colors in the Whitewater Forest last month. Wanted to climb the old Fire Watch Tower and take pictures of the whole Valley (Whitewater is in the Minnesota Blufflands) from the tower.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2008)

Got tickets today for:

Holiday on Ice

and

We Will Rock You


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 15, 2008)

Forums working again!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2008)

I second that!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 16, 2008)

yup, glad to be back guys!

Also, I have now graduated from year 12 and thus ending my schooling. I am now continuing on with my trade but commencing into full time work now.


----------



## rochie (Nov 16, 2008)

getting back in here
well done S,E


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 16, 2008)

Comgratulations Jason

hopefully il pass year 12 too 

Lucky mate.....Nice siggy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2008)

Hoo-friggin'-ray   

Congrats Jason!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 16, 2008)

The Forum is Back!The Forum is Back!The Forum is Back!The Forum is Back!The Forum is Back!The Forum is Back!The Forum is Back!The Forum is Back!The Forum is Back!The Forum is Back!The Forum is Back!The Forum is Back!The Forum is Back!The Forum is Back!The Forum is Back!The Forum is Back!The Forum is Back!The Forum is Back!The Forum is Back!The Forum is Back!

Congrats SE!! And now that we know everybody's true name, who is gonna be the first to get pinched for stalking? hahahahaha!


----------



## Marcel (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey guess what I found.. a working Forum 

Glad to see you guys!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 16, 2008)

Same here Marcel. Missed you. A few of us kept in touch on Facebook which was handy.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't have facebook but I was lucky enough to have Charles' e-mail. I could pm my e-mail to some of you guys, to keep in touch with these kinds of events


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2008)

Having the forum back up!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2008)

Like everyone, having the forum back.


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yup, I'm with the rest of you guys.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 16, 2008)

Woke up and my internet said there was limited connectivety so I thought great the forum just comes online yesterday and its now my dam internet stopping me

pulled a few cables out and put them back in and thus I'm back on here!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2008)

Seeing V2's latest picture posted on 'Breaking News' has really cheered me up!
BTW, anyone want to buy a Jeep Cherokee?!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 17, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Seeing V2's latest picture posted on 'Breaking News' has really cheered me up!



Yeah.....I know what you mean!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 17, 2008)

How am I meant to study when I've V2's pics to look at?????


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 17, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> How am I meant to study when I've V2's pics to look at?????



That's the million dollar question, which I have no answer to.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## Henk (Nov 18, 2008)

Site is back!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 18, 2008)

Waking up alive this morning! Last few days I've felt like I may keel over in my sleep;(


----------



## Henk (Nov 18, 2008)

At last home and getting ready for bed and once I start working late tomorrow.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 18, 2008)

Got a chance to talk to a WW2 sub vet today. Man, that was awesome!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 18, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> Got a chance to talk to a WW2 sub vet today. Man, that was awesome!



Nice, did he mention what sub he was on?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 19, 2008)

Just learned that we have 3 weeks off over christams and new years


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2008)

beating the top team in our basketball last night!....and they didn't like it too much either!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 19, 2008)

The Breaking News thread.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 19, 2008)

Gotta love the Breaking News thread.
Serious backpain I was suffering from the last eek or so has finally subsided. Thank goodness for Advil and the heating pad doing it's job!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm glad for you Buck

Also Congratualtions Wayne ,it is a nice feeling winning .Guess that now makes your team the top team?

Just being with my mates today cheered me up


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Also Congratualtions Wayne ,it is a nice feeling winning .Guess that now makes your team the top team?



Thanks mate...not yet it don't ,we will finish 3rd or 4th, one more game to go then finals, we need to keep winning to get to the top and claim the Prize!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 20, 2008)

Good luck with them!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 20, 2008)

Second day in a row without major back pain. Lost almost 5 pounds in the last week (bad part is I gained about 10 in the last month due to lack of exercise and too much food going in).
Only a week to go until Thanksgiving, my favorite meal of the year!!! Am working off the calories from that meal right now.


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 20, 2008)

It's November 20th, and it hasn't snowed enough to stick! I can't remember this ever happening.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2008)

The snow is coming. Winter has arrived. They are calling for half a meter of snow between Friday night and Saturday morning and it is supposed to continue to snow heavy for the better part of the week!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2008)

An easy day at work, jobs done for the week and it's weekend time!!


----------



## Henk (Nov 21, 2008)

It is a warm day today. Ah wish I was off and could go to the beach for a dip.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 21, 2008)

Today's the last day of classes for me before break. Going back home today; I'm excited, it's been close to a month since I've been home.


----------



## DBII (Nov 21, 2008)

I saw a hawk sitting on a fence post across the parking lot.

DBII


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2008)

Snow!!!

Been snowing for several hours now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2008)

Got to meet Andy (Wildcat) for the first time today.  

Great Guy!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 23, 2008)

way cool wayne!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey thanks for the rap mate! It was a pleasure to finally meet you as well! And I'll definately be shopping at Craigs place from now on!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 23, 2008)

Cool as Andy and Wayne!!

Even though I hate studying ,it did make me feel alot better now that its over

hopefully get time to do an hour more tomorrow

sorry to rant on about exams guys!


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 23, 2008)

It's find Daniel, they're important!

I'm finally almost finished this effing Web assignment.


----------



## rochie (Nov 23, 2008)

another win for tottenham, we are out of the bottom three!!!!!


----------



## Henk (Nov 23, 2008)

Got drunk as a skunk and got home half past six this morning and went to work at 9. had a great time with one of my clients and got great news as well and looks like this year may turn out to be ok.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2008)

rochie said:


> another win for tottenham, we are out of the bottom three!!!!!



Stuff Tottenham   the Hammers finally won one!!!


----------



## rochie (Nov 24, 2008)

ohhhh la la la la zola la la la la zooooola !!!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 25, 2008)

Pretty much my last day at school today.YAY!

My advice to anyone planning to stay up all night studying and then do a 3 hour exam ....DON'T !!!!.Get some sleep


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2008)

rochie said:


> ohhhh la la la la zola la la la la zooooola !!!!!



 

To be honest Karl, I'm surprised Spurs have had such an ordinary start to the season!

Anyway our Basketball team won tonight, we have finished second and gain the double chance!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 26, 2008)

congrats daniel!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Jason

Have to celebrate soon 

Corsair cheered me up today


----------



## Henk (Nov 26, 2008)

The sun is shining I only start work at 4pm.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 26, 2008)

It's the day before Thanksgiving. That means a four day weekend, woohoo.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2008)

Strewth the week has gone fast! Friday again!!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 28, 2008)

The frickin Eagles finally win a game against a team with a winning record!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 29, 2008)

It was hot 

and learned abit about the Cherokee 140


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 1, 2008)

Got drawn to go to a beer tasting/seminar at the local Specialty Beer Shop. 
35 people were drawn from hundreds of applicants, get to go taste some of the worlds best Stouts and Porters this Thursday, and learn a little about the brewing process and history of the styles.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2008)

You lucky Ba....person!
When you've recovered, tell us all about it!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 1, 2008)

Airframes said:


> You lucky Ba....person!
> When you've recovered, tell us all about it!



I don't think any recovery period will be needed as I doubt they will be serving enough to get intoxicated on. Just a little sample of several different Stouts and Porters. Should be a fun time.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 2, 2008)

very cool buck!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2008)

I got my tickets for the Rock im Park 2009 Festival!


----------



## rochie (Dec 2, 2008)

no car problems this month so i can go to the model shop in the morning


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2008)

A bit of a sleep in....(yawn)


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2008)

Saw my 'Specialist' at the hospital today. Looks like I'm going to be able to have one of the new anti-TNF 'wonder drugs' to help combat the Rheumatoid Arthritis, which is only available, in the U.K, to those where everything else hasn't helped. Won't 'cure' me, but should improve things dramatically! Best news I've had since I found my parachute worked on my first jump!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 2, 2008)

Good to hear Airframes. Hope the new medication brings you relief .


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Buck, got to be better than nothing, or what I have at the moment.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 2, 2008)

Hope it works well Terry

Music cheered me up today


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2008)

Knowing I'm having a days holiday tomorrow!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 5, 2008)

RNZAF maybe getting the Macchi's back 

We may have some jets again!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2008)

Did somebody steal them then?!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 5, 2008)

Nah course not Terry ,it's just our govt would rather give money to lazy people than operate an "Air Force" now I embarrassingly call it a flight school

There operational costs apparently didn't fit into the budget ,so they were withdrawn from service along with the skyhawks.Now with a new govt National things will hopefully change

although an ex-RNZAF engineer has said "it'l cost millions to get them operational again" .As their condition has deterioated while being stored.Our Skyhawks are worse off because about 6months ago they were put into open storage due to them being to costly to store in a hangar.So basically our only "strike wing" is sitting in a field covered in condoms" I say that seriously as they're covered in latex which is "leaking" hence about 3 months ago their ejection seats were taken out incase the explosives got wet.

pathetic really


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2008)

Passed both exams I took today with 100% each!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 6, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## BombTaxi (Dec 6, 2008)

Woke up with a clear head after a night on the beers last night... always something to be glad about!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2008)

Good going Bomb'.
Congratulations on your result, Chris, and what a result! 100%, fantastic!
Daniel, sounds like your country had some d**k heads (in Govt.) controling the Air Force. Good to know you've got some aircraft back; if you need anymore, Gordon Brown might let you have some cheap, the way things are over here!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2008)

Well done Chris, congrats!

Took my Mum out for a surprise Dinner last night, rest of the family was waiting at the restraurant...boy was she surprised to see everyone!
....It's her 70 birthday on Wednesday.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2008)

Say 'Happy Birthday' from me, Wayne!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 7, 2008)

And a happy birthday from me as well Wayne!

Didn't have a hangover this morning.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Guys, will do!!


----------



## BombTaxi (Dec 7, 2008)

Bought a new kit, new CDs, and got my hands on some high-quality vinyl for a low price. Good work all round!


----------



## A4K (Dec 9, 2008)

We finally got the net at home !!! Yep, I'll be around alot more often now - Be afraid...be VERY afraid...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 9, 2008)

Glad you're back!!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 9, 2008)

with Njaco , Good to see you again Mate! 

Also saw the movie Pulp fiction -Cheered me up


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 9, 2008)

It's getting close to Christmas! Bought some presents today for my wonderful wife. Gettin' in the mood, dudes!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 9, 2008)

Get in da, get'n dah!

I was cheered up by having a great time at several pubs tonight. 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2008)

glad you're back on a regular basis Evan! 

Called in to see my Mum for her 70th Birthday today!


----------



## A4K (Dec 10, 2008)

What cheered me up today? The warm welcome back. Thanks guys!  

Happy birthday to your mum from me too, Wayne.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 10, 2008)

Me too Wayne!

The good old summer sun cheered me up today


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2008)

Will pass it on, thanks fellas.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2008)

The snow! It has been snowing for 2 days now!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 12, 2008)

Don't have to work the weekend


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2008)

Another week ends....closer to Christmas....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 12, 2008)

For about 20 years I've been researching my family's history - doin' the Roots thing. But I've never been able to go past when my grandfather got off the boat from England around 1900.

the other day my Uncle from Boston somehow found a relative in GB who was doing the same thing but was stuck when the boat left. We're in contact and "bam" missing pieces falling into place.

It appears my father's family originated in Scotland!! Lucky, eviction papers are in the mail!!

BTW - cool siggy Adler!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 12, 2008)

It's Friday, what more could be said.
Got some work done on the Guitar I'm putting together last evening and this morning. So far looks pretty good and not too diffucult, but the hard stuff is yet to come so my next post about my guitar building experience may be in the What Annoyed You Today Thread


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2008)

Another day of snow! Man it is beautiful out there. Oh and tomorrow I am going on a road trip to see a cool concert.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2008)

My daughter's netball team won their Grand Final by one goal!!


----------



## Maestro (Dec 13, 2008)

A funny music video clip I watched on YouTube... Man, what are those rappers wannabes smoking ?

Unfortunately I can't post it here (neither name it on this site) as doing so could get my @ss banned pronto !


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 13, 2008)

Getting rid of a small piece of steel in my eye


----------



## mkloby (Dec 13, 2008)

Njaco said:


> For about 20 years I've been researching my family's history - doin' the Roots thing. But I've never been able to go past when my grandfather got off the boat from England around 1900.
> 
> the other day my Uncle from Boston somehow found a relative in GB who was doing the same thing but was stuck when the boat left. We're in contact and "bam" missing pieces falling into place.
> 
> ...



That's awesome. Good for you.

Bad east coast weather finally cleared!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 13, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Getting rid of a small piece of steel in my eye



You right mate? How did that happen?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah all good now,Did it while grinding at about 6pm yesterday

my own fault

Learn't my lesson


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2008)

All 4 of our clubs basketball teams that played today won their Grand finals!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats Wayne,Best way to end the season!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks mate, we were rather pleased about it!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 15, 2008)

My 4 year old son telling me that water doesn't fall from the globe because there are stones in it


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 15, 2008)

Marcel said:


> My 4 year old son telling me that water doesn't fall from the globe because there are stones in it



That's a pretty good one Marcel. Are you trying to say that's not the reason water stays in it's place here on Earth


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 15, 2008)

Seeing my daughter promoted to Petty Officer 3rd Class, and graduate from DLI as a Russian Linguist. Now I don't have to worry about how she'll feed herself...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 15, 2008)

twoeagles said:


> Seeing my daughter promoted to Petty Officer 3rd Class, and graduate from DLI as a Russian Linguist. Now I don't have to worry about how she'll feed herself...



Congradulations to your daughter Eagles!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 15, 2008)

Congratulations!

and Marcel I've got a 3 year old sister who says the funniest things at times!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 16, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> That's a pretty good one Marcel. Are you trying to say that's not the reason water stays in it's place here on Earth



I tried, started asking why he himself didn't fall and he answered that was because he had food in his stomach... I gave up  He'll find out soon enough.


----------



## rochie (Dec 16, 2008)

first day off in nine days


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 16, 2008)

rochie said:


> first day off in nine days



Nice, better live it to the fullest!


----------



## A4K (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank god for those stones, Marcel, or us kiwis and Aussies would have to be bloody good swimmers!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2008)

Good news Eagles!!

The other day I went to buy a digital camera. Ended up with the camera and an Epson printer/copier/scanner/boudae. Hooked it up yesterday and I love it!! No more money going to print photos and I can scan books!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2008)

1 final down (and both essay questions where the ones I wanted), brother is back from Down Under (first time back home since January although I saw him in July in Oz). Still snow on the hills with more forecast.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Last work day of the week. Taking Friday off to finish up Christmas shopping and head out of town for some fishing for the weekend.
Comig down with yet another cold, or just the same one coming back again though. Good thing I just picked up a giant bottle of Vitamin C.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 18, 2008)

Stay well Buck!

Last day of exams for me, and it's art, so it should be a cake-walk. I'm planning to head back home in Connecticut today, haven't been there in weeks.


----------



## johnchanlon (Dec 18, 2008)

I could not stop gigling to myself over this for hours ><

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...-hits-cow-during-emergency-landing-16032.html


----------



## mkloby (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm about to put in for some leave on Monday!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2008)

....with the new addition to the family, hope you enjoy it mate!!


----------



## rochie (Dec 22, 2008)

just finished the last christmas party night at the hotel done about 2000 people over 10 days


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 23, 2008)

Got a few new DVD's to watch


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm now on holidays until the 5th!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2008)

Gotta go to work in the morning.....Chrissy barbie for lunch then off till the 5th too!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 23, 2008)

The half dozen Beers I'm going to drink after work tonight will hopefully cheer me up!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2008)

Was at a One Night with Queen (Queen tribute band) concert in Aberdeen and there were three rather plumb women in front of us who danced all the way through, it was hilarious.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2008)

Got my Chrissy prezzies from my youngest daughter! Got something to open on Christmas day now, along with Wurger's prezzies!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 24, 2008)

Boss man just told us all to leave early today, I'm outta here!!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 24, 2008)

Finished work an hour ago, I'm off till saturday.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2008)

Seeing V2's Christmas post in 'Breaking News'!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 25, 2008)

The wild Christmas party I attended last night.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2008)

Good sleep in and a relaxing day.....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 26, 2008)

Had nearly 12 hours sleep .....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2008)

Nothing as of yet....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 27, 2008)

My missus


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nothing and still waititng.....


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 28, 2008)

Found a copy of "The Great Escape" at Target for $5.50!!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 28, 2008)

Guys on this forum


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2008)

After a sh!tty run my EPL soccer team Westham have won 2 in a row!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 29, 2008)

Truck is finally being worked on in the repair shop. Hope to be up and running by tomorrow. Will be nice to have my own Truck back again after a week of being without one and spending the 4 day Holiday weekend stuck at home.
Now, there may be a post in the "What Annoyed you Today" later after I learn how much the repair work is going to cost me!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 30, 2008)

Get off the Sidewalks, finally got the Truck running again. Repair shop installed a Helocoil and new spark plug, then said the Alternator was out when then started it up. Wanted to charge me an arm and a leg to repair. 
Picked it up last night and drove it home in the dark with no alternator to run the electrical system, just the battery. Of coarse I had to stop at every stoplight between the shop and home, and had to wait for one Fire Truck to go past. Just made it home as the battery went dead.
Threw battery on a charger, replaced the drivebelt and alternator and I'm back driving and doing damage.
Nice to have Transportation again.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2008)

Good news Buck! I still haven't got my ignition lead sorted out - nobody can identify the darned fault, even though I'm sure it's the main lead from the dizzy to the electronic coil. Should have kept the Land Rover or Range Rover - idiot's technology!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2008)

> Should have kept the Land Rover.....



I'm quite familiar with that lament.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 31, 2008)

The Buxom Blonde behind the counter at the liquor store this afternoon. She was dressed to kill and would have been a great addition to the Breaking News thread if I had a picture. Somehow I don't think she would have appreciated me taking a picture of her though


----------



## Marcel (Dec 31, 2008)

New year starting with AC/DC on TV


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2008)

Saw a picture of my old Range Rover (sold about 3 years ago) on a Google sat pic!!!


----------



## rochie (Jan 1, 2009)

last day at work then off for 8 days


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2009)

Finished my 190 model today!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 1, 2009)

Skated on ice (not a track) this afternoon


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2009)

Bought a new laptop from Dell today. Now it just needs to get here.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 1, 2009)

I got flying lessons from my wife, now i cant wait to get started.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2009)

Went skiing for the first time this season. Was alright, there was 4" of fresh snow (powder!!) so it was great fun getting the first turns in fresh snow (place was pretty much deserted).


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 6, 2009)

Got my Corsair on wheels finally!


----------



## rochie (Jan 6, 2009)

my bf109 K-4 for the group build arrived today and after a bit sort out at home i've managed to blag a small room/large cupboard as a modelling room


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 6, 2009)

Now the trick is keeping it tidy! I have a table double the size, but you'd never know it!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 6, 2009)

looks good mate! ,I have a garage that I can't model in on winter nights(sometimes day as well)


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks neat Karl.
Cheered up by Seesul's pics in 'Breaking News'! Rochie and I are planning on visiting Roman this summer; with all those beauties (the aircraft of course!) looks like mine might be a one way ticket!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2009)

How much dishes, washing etc. did that cost you Karl?


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 8, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> looks good mate! ,I have a garage that I can't model in on winter nights(sometimes day as well)



Same. I build inside, but my garage is where I airbrush, and it's not heated.


----------



## rochie (Jan 8, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> How much dishes, washing etc. did that cost you Karl?



it was a freebie from the missus jan but i got so much agro from my daughter about it and she's still miffed


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2009)

Went skiing again today, 2 days in a week


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 8, 2009)

All but finished my essay! Only requires a bit of tidying, sorting the references and proff reading. Now all that remains is a 5000 word report on the Battle of Britain and exam revision - for next Friday. Hmmm.............


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck, NC!


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks! I've posted in the Aviation forum about it, would be nice to get some opinions


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 8, 2009)

With Terry ,Best of luck to ya!

Had some nice weather today and I heard its gonna rain later..


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 8, 2009)

Florida beat OU. I don't know which team I hate worse, OU or the Cowboys.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 9, 2009)

Got my essay finished and received 4 back from last year. I managed 3 high 2.1's and 1 2.2. To top it off, I sold one of my cars. A very good day indeed


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats on your scores NC!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2009)

Just got paid and it's nearly 5:00 P.M. on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 9, 2009)

I got weighed today !...yes , I said weighed not laid !.

Three weeks ago, I decided that enough was enough and I needed to do something about my physique (I'm undertall !), so I thought I'd have a go at jogging. I'm 5ft 9.5 inches

I weighed in at 13 st 8 lb's and managed to run 1.5 miles in 20 minutes with 4 stops to get my breath back. Wow !. Not bad considering I dont do exercise....I even use the truck to drive to the chip shop which is less than 300 yards from the house !!!

Yesterday, I completed a 5.5 mile run, non stop and in just under 46 minutes.

This morning I weighed myself and I've dropped down to 12st 10lbs !

I've changed the food I eat and more importantly the quantity, and have now gotten into this little routine that starts off with an orange for beakfast, A banana mid morning (great slow energy release food) and a strong coffee 30 minutes before my run (the caffiene is a good energy boost and also helps to break down fat). Its taken a little while to get the right rythym for my jogging, fast enough to get the heart rate up but not fast enought to get a stitch, but now I get a real buzz from this routine. I normally have a bagel after my run and thats it until tea time

And I'm beginning to feel good !. Of course the downside is that I now need to wear a belt to stop my jeans from dragging around my ankles at work...embarrasses the girlies apparently !.

I aim to run every other day but with a different route each time as i get bored very easily. And I'm loving it !!!.

I have no intention of entering any marathons or such like, I just wanted to tone up, get a bit fitter and loose the beer gut. With a target weight of 12st 6lbs to reach.

And do you know what ? its working !.

The hardest times are friday and saturday evenings when I sit down on this here pc, play games (on-line Call of Duty 4 and 5, Flight sims etc) and drink 4 cans of F*sters. I hate getting on the scales in the morning but it does give me incentive to get out there and have bladdy good run !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats on the weight loss. Keep up the good work. 
This last week I have re-kickstarted my exercise and weight loss program, it is amazine how quickly you gain weight and get out of shape after not exercising for a month or so.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats Gary!

Well theres clouds outside...so hopefully itl rain


----------



## bigZ (Jan 9, 2009)

My four year old son was asking questions do animals see differently from us. After a while I mentioned that bats don't see very well but find their way in the dark by sending out squeeky noises(and doing my best imatation of a bat squeek) and listning for it when it bounces of an object n it way.

My son replied "Do you mean like echo location Daddy?"


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 10, 2009)

Think your sons a genious mate! thats classic!

Weather today and working on the Corsair cheered me up


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2009)

Made some good progress on another model today....


----------



## Marcel (Jan 10, 2009)

Did 75 km cross country on ice-skates today. My first big tour in 12 years!!!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 10, 2009)

Went out to the movies with the missus.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 12, 2009)

My salary was raised!!! Yoohoo!!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 15, 2009)

Got my driver's licence today


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 15, 2009)

15 degrees and some fresh snow. Makes the world a beautiful place to wake into.


----------



## A4K (Jan 15, 2009)

Same here!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2009)

Last day for work until Tuesday. Got to enjoy a long weekend!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2009)

Wojtek has found some decals for me...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice going Eagle!

Hopefully get mine in about 2 weeks 

Got to look at the positives(somehow)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 19, 2009)

After nearly a month of doing nothing on my guitar build I am almost ready to start work again. Just need to finish up a couple home made clamps and I'll be ready to go again.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 19, 2009)

Get to it buck!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 19, 2009)

Will do, Christmas, illnesses, and truck failures have put a damper on my building progress, plus not having my bandsaw at my home hurts too, but the clamps I need for gluing are nearly done so I should be able to get some wood glued together this coming weekend and post some progress pics next week.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Daniel!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 21, 2009)

Knowing I'm going to dreamland soon


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2009)

Just bought 2 tickets for Bruce Springsteen and The E Street Band in Frankfurt on 3 July 2009!


----------



## cougar32d (Jan 21, 2009)

Being gone for a few months,coming back on the forum and seeing a new modeling section. Seeing things haven't changed much is also nice.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 21, 2009)

Good to have you back Cougar.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 22, 2009)

That video...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__DrJI7mTHQ_


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2009)

Went skiing again today.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 24, 2009)

Got my copy of 'The Gathering of Mustang and Legends' DVD at last.

Only watched it 3 times so far !

Simply brilliant !


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 25, 2009)

Accidentally got drunk at my buddy's, and attempted to play NHL 09 while drunk.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 25, 2009)

Good Stuff Mate! Glad you enjoyed your Birthday!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 25, 2009)

Went skiing both Friday and Saturday, had a lot of fun.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2009)

Reading how Cory "accidentally" got drunk! I'm still giggling!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 25, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Reading how Cory "accidentally" got drunk! I'm still giggling!





Basically, we had planned on having at most two Jägerbombs (Red Bull and a shot of Jägermeister for those who may not know), and then we'd be done.

Well, my buddy poured me a larger than average first one, then another two normal ones, plus a shot of straight Jäger, all in half an hour! I didn't think I was drunk, but it was just the Red Bull cancelling the Jäger out, but once the Red Bull wore off, whoo!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2009)

...a good sleep in this morning....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 26, 2009)

Seeing shots of an RAAF Beau' Wayne took


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 28, 2009)

Catch22 said:


> Basically, we had planned on having at most two Jägerbombs (Red Bull and a shot of Jägermeister for those who may not know), and then we'd be done.
> 
> Well, my buddy poured me a larger than average first one, then another two normal ones, plus a shot of straight Jäger, all in half an hour! I didn't think I was drunk, but it was just the Red Bull cancelling the Jäger out, but once the Red Bull wore off, whoo!



I've been there before man  Damn that was a good night!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2009)

...the net is working right tonight...can use the forum!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 28, 2009)

How do you get drunk by accident??  I need to try that at some point. I know that I can be "slightly intoxicated" occassionally, but I've never been the "accidental drunk"....do spill the beans please! 
Don't you just love when you watch the Antiques Roadshow, when those elderly people bring something in that looks so-so....and it's worth multi $$$$?
Was two things the show that I just watched, one walked away knowing that their stuff was worth £30.000 and another couple had stuff worth £75.000....! THAT cheers me up in an otherwise miserable world!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice! I must get my old, handed-down-through-the -family violin valued some day, it might be worth....£5!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2009)

My bowling league team won 3 out of 3 games tonight and took all 8 points!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 29, 2009)

After being an ******* being forgiven by a mod. sorry again Chris


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome back.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 29, 2009)

Feeling much better after two days of feeling like I was hit by a train, then run over by a bus, only then to have a 5000# weight dropped on me. Know I know how Wil-E-Coyote felt when all his booby traps backfired on him


----------



## Heinz (Jan 30, 2009)

Just got accepted into University


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 30, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## rochie (Jan 30, 2009)

congrats Heinz

got the next two 1/72 die cast models in the series i'm collecting
today i got a tempest Mk v and an Me 262 red 13 sorry Jan !!!!!
pics to come later


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice work Alex..well done mate!

Got off work early to pick up the missus from work, so she didn't have to walk home in the 43c heat!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 30, 2009)

Well done Alex!!

Good on ya mate .Pleased for ya


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 30, 2009)

Tis once again Friday. Expecting a heat wave this weekend up here in Vikingland, 36F!! Sure beats the below zero temps we've been having lately. Time to put on the new long undies (too much info and hit the archery range and the lake for some fishing.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah, it rained here yesterday haha.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 30, 2009)

Bought a book with a lot of technical stuff on the Fokker D.23, with test data and copies official Fokker paperwork.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 30, 2009)

Must be book day on the forum today Marcel. I just bought a limited edition, never to be published again book on Turkey Call Makers on e-bay for $40 US. This particular Authors other books are now fetching a sum of $200-$600 per copy nowadays and this one will surely be the same. Now if I could only find his other 2 books for the price I paid for this one I'd be happier.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 30, 2009)

Hearing it was gonna rain tomorrow


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2009)

Wish it would rain here....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2009)

You can have some of my rain Wayne!
Alex, well done mate, congratulations!


----------



## mkloby (Jan 31, 2009)

No work until Tuesday!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 31, 2009)

Got my Jeep fixed (Damn electronics!) and now I will probably be going to the Sauna later.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 31, 2009)

Temps in the mid 40's (Fahrenheit) today, blue skies and very little wind. Great day after a whoel month in below freezing temps.
Hit the Archery range for a walk around the course with the longbow, shot supprisingly well for not having a bow in my hand for a little over a month. 
On the sadder side I did come accross the scene of some extreme violence in the woods. Looks like some Coyotes managed to catch at least one wild Turkey. Amazing how many feathers that were strewn around. Looks like the bird put up a good fight though.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 31, 2009)

Had breakfast with my family, then skiied half a day with my brother and dad.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 1, 2009)

Heinz said:


> Just got accepted into University



Congrats mate!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 1, 2009)

Haha I'm completely trashed!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 1, 2009)

Well done catch!(Way to go!)

Although I must warn you not to come on the forum drunk(You may regret it)

I did!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2009)

Both my basketball teams kicked off the new season with wins. especially good for the U/16 team as they haven't won a game since July last year....


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 1, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Well done catch!(Way to go!)
> 
> Although I must warn you not to come on the forum drunk(You may regret it)
> 
> I did!



I haven't posted anything weird, so I am good thus far.

Congrats Wayne!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Going to the Oilers/Blackhawks game tonight!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks Cory!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2009)

It's snowing. Should be some good skiing at the end of week.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2009)

Some of Dan's posts....friggin' great!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 7, 2009)

Waynes show of appreciation for my warped and fu*ked up sense of humor...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 8, 2009)

Mustang buzzing me ,300+ mph 30-ft ,FU*CKING AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 9, 2009)

Just got tickets to another Metallica show.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2009)

The way Aussies are rallying to help those affected by the bushfires in Victoria...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey, I just made 1,000 posts.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2009)

Ah....still a youngster. mate!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, I still got a long way to go. Cheers!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 11, 2009)

Picked up a used woodworking Lathe this past weekend for a pretty good price. Included 6 chisels, parting tools, Shaper's etc... Been wanting one for several years now, but have not had the spare cash. This one is a bit bigger than I needed, but the price was right and the seller said he was in no hurry for payments.
Now I just need to figure out how to use it. Looks like a trip to the lumber store to get some cheap wood to practice turning on, also need to brush up on tool sharpening skills.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 11, 2009)

Charles Bronson.


----------



## rochie (Feb 12, 2009)

being able to go looking for a new car because my wifes parents are so generous and are sick of seeing us struggle to pay repair bills on the dog i've got now


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2009)

One more day of work and then a weekend in Munich.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2009)

Great news about the car Karl!
Enjoy your weekend Chris.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Great news about the car Karl!
> Enjoy your weekend Chris.



8)


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 13, 2009)

The new job starts today; the last finished (voluntary) 4 months ago


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's almost over!!!! Hopefully I wake up in a better mood tomorrow.


----------



## rochie (Feb 14, 2009)

i bought a car yesterday and got a great trade in price for the heap of crap i'm driving now, shame i cant pick it up untill wednesday


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2009)

Great stuff Karl....!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2009)

Had a great day skiing.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 14, 2009)

Have a long weekend off... besides duty tomorrow.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 14, 2009)

Reading week is here!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 14, 2009)

Catch22 said:


> Reading week is here!



What's that? 

Lazy day today.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 15, 2009)

Spring break for us. I know, not even close to Spring, but w/e.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 15, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2009)

...My Mum feeling a little better today!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2009)

The wonderful snow today. Been heavy all day long.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 16, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> ...My Mum feeling a little better today!



Good to hear Wayne, hopefully her condition'll improve.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 16, 2009)

Pleased to hear it Wayne!


----------



## Negative Creep (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice to hear! My good news (was last week actually) is that I've found out my little sister is getting married to someone who was in the RAF but is leaving to be an air traffic controller. Then they're moving to Dubai in August. Yikes!


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 16, 2009)

Someone was going to throw out lots of meat because the guys reefer in the truck quit for several hours and the chain of custody for safe food was lost . I grabbed 187 lbs of strip loin . So the rule is destroy it, I intend to destroy it. It was still frozen and tastes so very fine


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 16, 2009)

Way to go PB!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 16, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> Someone was going to throw out lots of meat because the guys reefer in the truck quit for several hours and the chain of custody for safe food was lost . I grabbed 187 lbs of strip loin . So the rule is destroy it, I intend to destroy it. It was still frozen and tastes so very fine



Sweet, savor it Pb, an grab like that only happens every so often.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2009)

A free day off from work. We had so much snow last night that the airfield was shut down and all employees and soldiers were told by the Army to stay home.

The best thing....

I am still getting paid!

Still snowing now and supposed to continue throughout the day.


----------



## rochie (Feb 17, 2009)

got my car today


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 17, 2009)

Sweet! the pics?


----------



## Maestro (Feb 17, 2009)

Bought CFS2 through Amazon.ca for $20.00 CND (including shipping)... Arrived in the mail today. Now the trilogy is complete ! 

Played about five missions so far... Not a bad game. Don't like the "comic-like" cutscenes, but who really cares ?


----------



## rochie (Feb 18, 2009)

just for you daniel


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 18, 2009)

Sweet mate! looks nice and tidy! Spose its fairly ok on gas?


----------



## rochie (Feb 18, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Sweet mate! looks nice and tidy! Spose its fairly ok on gas?



about 42mpg on average


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice car Rochie, good MPG too. Wish my jeep had that, I get 15 miles around town, and 20 on the highway.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 18, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Nice car Rochie, good MPG too. Wish my jeep had that, I get 15 miles around town, and 20 on the highway.



Jeep Vassili? What kind?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 18, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Jeep Vassili? What kind?



It's a Jeep Cherokee Classic, 1996. It has four wheel drive, and I think a V6 engine(not sure though).


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 18, 2009)

Good stuff mate!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 18, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Good stuff mate!



Yeah, it's a good car, just some needed some work on it.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice one Karl, no stopping you now mate!
Vassilli, I've got a '96 Cherokee too; 4 litre, STRAIGHT six, auto. I get what the book says 18 mpg (Imperial gallon) around town, and about 25-28mpg on a run. With cruise control set, at a steady 70 MPH, or thereabouts, I get around 30 mpg.
Like yours, mine needs a bit of work on the ignition - had an untraceable fault on the electrics, which involved ripping out one of the imobiliser/alarm systems, which had been draining the battery, and/or causing the engine to cut-out now and then. Rather embarassing! Now it's an intermittent fault on ignition, which I think is just a lead, but it's been too darn cold to stand around outside trying to find out!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey Airframes. 

I have cruise control too, but it doesn't work, so I just manually drive. Since I've got it(about 1 1/2 years ago) it's needed work on the brakes, coolant system, and a few minor things. My ignition crapped out on me once, turns out it was a fluke, hasn't given a problem since.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 20, 2009)

I get to go home today, I've got a one week break.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Weekend is nearly hear, and have two days of fishing on a Frozen lake planned. Get out of the cities and traffic for a couple days. Now, hopefully the fish will cooperate.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2009)

Going skiing for the second weekend in a row. Doubt it is going to be as good this weekend as there was a warm week but still looking forward to it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 20, 2009)

My tickets for the Sonisphere festival featuring Metallica arrived today.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 20, 2009)

Got my buddy's birthday gift today, an Oilers jersey. Gonna give it to him tomorrow.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 23, 2009)

I got an Iron Maiden tee shirt


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 23, 2009)

I woke up this morning Still paying for the weekends activities though, ouch!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 23, 2009)

USAF C-5 'Galaxy' Landed over my head last night at 2100 

Bloody awesome experience! VERY loud


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2009)

Not a bl**dy thing.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 27, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> I got an Iron Maiden tee shirt



Welcome to the club! I got about 5 of them myself, including 3 of their tour shirts when I saw em last year


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice mate! mine also was a tour shirt from their recent tour "Somewhere back in time tour 09"

My brother the lucky bastard actually got to meet them


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 27, 2009)

Weekend!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm with Lucky, Weekend is nearly hear. Hope to get some work done on the Guitar I'm glueing together. Going to try to hit the archery range for some shooting this weekend as well.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 28, 2009)

Had a great time at my mates 18th last night


----------



## Henk (Mar 1, 2009)

It is actually from last week. I got Killzone 2 for me PS3 at last and boy is it a great game. Love everything about it.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 5, 2009)

Going to Metallica tonight...


----------



## rochie (Mar 5, 2009)

tottenham 4 - middlesborough 0 going to be smug at work all day


----------



## Marcel (Mar 6, 2009)

Had a great gig tonight. Band ran smoothly, public was enthusiastic. I was quite satisfied with my own guitar playing.


----------



## timshatz (Mar 6, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Had a great gig tonight. Band ran smoothly, public was enthusiastic. I was quite satisfied with my own guitar playing.



Congrats Marcel, good for you. About to head out the door at the end of my work day and meet a bunch of people at a Rathskeller. Haven't done it in years. 

BRING ON THE BEERS!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2009)

Friendship and Support on this forum!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2009)

Going to see AC/DC tonight!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2009)

You're sure? I thought the singer was ill. They were supposed to play in Antwerp this week, but it wasn't to be. Everybody got their money back.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2009)

Public holiday tomorrow....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2009)

Marcel said:


> You're sure? I thought the singer was ill. They were supposed to play in Antwerp this week, but it wasn't to be. Everybody got their money back.



Yeap the show was canceled in Antwerp because Brian Johnson had the flu. Two days later the tour continued in Leipzig, Germany. 

The show last night was amazing! AC/DC tore the house apart! Great fricken show!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2009)

Still music ringing in your ears then Chris? Btw, thoght that you might like this one....in case that you don't have it already.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 8, 2009)

That is a cool pic, Lucky!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Still music ringing in your ears then Chris? Btw, thoght that you might like this one....in case that you don't have it already.



Very cool. I have not seen that. Is that yours?

As for the music in my ears? No it is not ringing. I have gotten wiser with age. I wear ear plugs at concerts now!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2009)

True, it's a cool pic! Nope, not mine, just found it snooping around for my 13's.....


----------



## Marcel (Mar 8, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Very cool. I have not seen that. Is that yours?
> 
> As for the music in my ears? No it is not ringing. I have gotten wiser with age. I wear ear plugs at concerts now!



I didn't at Metallica  It was a great show and they played better than I've ever seen in my previous Metallica concerts.

I'm glad that Johnson was better and you were able to enjoy the show, Chris


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2009)

Marcel said:


> I didn't at Metallica  It was a great show and they played better than I've ever seen in my previous Metallica concerts.
> 
> I'm glad that Johnson was better and you were able to enjoy the show, Chris



I used to never wear earplugs at concerts, but after years of flying helicopters combined with 20 years of rock concerts I started to feel the effects. I have permanent damage to my ears, fortunately not enough to require hearing aids.

I use special ear plugs that I get a local guitar shop. They filter out all the excess noise and lower the decibels. In the end the sound is crisper and cleaner and my ears do not ring any more. AC/DC was only the second time I had used these ear plugs. 

It was worth it though. The sound was great, the vocals were clear and no ear pains.

I am glad you enjoyed Metallica. I can't wait to see them again in May.


----------



## rochie (Mar 9, 2009)

my two italeri spitfire FR IX's and my tamiya F4u 1-D have arrived at home, on the down side i'm stuck at work untill 10pm tonight


----------



## Henk (Mar 11, 2009)

Lucky that is a great pic.

The Metal band I menage launched their Facebook profile. We will be recording in May of this year and will be shooting a Music Vid very soon. The name of the band is Jack and Jill Effect.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2009)

Wife is coming home tomorrow for the weekend! Oh yeah, got some catching up to do...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 12, 2009)

Got the work that was swamping me this week done. My dad is coming up this weekend to do some skiing.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 14, 2009)

Temperatures made it to nearly 50 Degrees F. today, first time it's been that warm since Mid November. Took a nice walk at the archery range with the Longbow and shot some targets.
Tomorrow is supposed to be warmer, and Monday and Tuedsay even warmer. I for one am tired of Winter and welcome spring.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 15, 2009)

The weather was warm enough yesterday that I got my bicycle out and rode to the store. I'm getting Erich-itis and can't wait until its warmer!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2009)

Going skiing in two weeks 8). Can't wait


----------



## rochie (Mar 15, 2009)

spurs won again


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2009)

England rugby team destroyed the French  Now to see how the English do in the Twenty20 International against the West Indies.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 16, 2009)

Temperatures are supposed to be on the high 50's low 60's F today. Time for a nice long hike after work and not having to bundle up for the cold.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 16, 2009)

Came home and grabbed the Scotch. (_not Lucky_)


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2009)

My Mum is doin' great at the moment...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 17, 2009)

Glad to hear she is doing better Wayne. Maybe I'll tip the Scotch (not Lucky again) in her Honor tonight. Another warm day on the way in Minnesota.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2009)

Good to hear she is coming along Wayne.

What cheered me up today?

Got to 10,000 words on my final year thesis, it is coming along nicely should have it finished soon. Finished most of other uni work for this term (just over half way through a 1500 word essay I'll finish by the end of the week).


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 17, 2009)

A pair of Eastern Bluebirds already moving into the house I put out back one week ago...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 17, 2009)

Don't know if this is good news or not. Bought a wooden Bow building oven and form for building a Recurve bow from a friend of mine. Now in addition to my other hobbies and passtimes it looks like I will be getting into build Traditional Bows, Recurves and Longbows... And I thought I didn't have enough freetime now!


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 19, 2009)

Both my cars are actually working!


----------



## Maestro (Mar 20, 2009)

My accountant completed filling my tax report for this year... And the governement actually owes me about $1,500 CND. YAY !


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Glad to hear she is doing better Wayne. Maybe I'll tip the Scotch (not Lucky again) in her Honor tonight.





Gnomey said:


> Good to hear she is coming along Wayne.
> 
> What cheered me up today?
> 
> Got to 10,000 words on my final year thesis, it is coming along nicely should have it finished soon. Finished most of other uni work for this term (just over half way through a 1500 word essay I'll finish by the end of the week).



Thanks fellas..... ...good on ya Gnomey!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 22, 2009)

Went to "The Presidents of the United States" yesterday in Amsterdam. Great band, great performance, had a great time.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2009)

Clown speeding through traffic today....disappeared into the distance.....few minutes later...passed him, on the side of the road, Police had nabbed him with a radar gun....F*cking hilarious...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 24, 2009)

Same thing happened to me and my mates a while back Wayne on the highway between Brisbane and Gladstone. We were egging on this bloke (a P plater) on in his XR6 ute and us in a AU Falcon  So here we are annoying him, then a overtaking lane came, and he just gunned it!We were doing about 120 and he roared past us. My mate had the presence to slow down and we passed some coppers and old mate getting pulled over! Since he was doing over 120kms thats instant loss of licence for a P plate driver!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2009)

Done with all University work that I need to do before Spring Break. Will be able to finish the written part of my thesis over Spring Break too (just got to conclude it and write the introduction). Now only 5 days until I go skiing


----------



## Njaco (Mar 25, 2009)

Went to a Union meeting last night and was elected as one of 3 delegates to the National Conference in Washington, DC for 3 days in June! All expense paid and I get my salary - no vacation time to waste as its Union business.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2009)

My Footy team beat stinky Collingwood today in the AFL!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 29, 2009)

Congrats on the win mate


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2009)

6 solid days of skiing starting tomorrow


----------



## mkloby (Mar 29, 2009)

Maestro said:


> My accountant completed filling my tax report for this year... And the governement actually owes me about $1,500 CND. YAY !



Cool - send them a bill for interest too!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 29, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> 6 solid days of skiing starting tomorrow



Nice, that's my kind of vacaction!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah, wasn't a bad first day either. Found some untracked powder and skied that most of the day


----------



## Henk (Mar 30, 2009)

Everything I had to pay is paid, but now I have nothing of my pay left.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 30, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Yeah, wasn't a bad first day either. Found some untracked powder and skied that most of the day



Nice, do you enjoy glades?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 31, 2009)

Got a nice message from a friend on facebook. Apparentely she read my message to that meatball group, 'Soldiers are not heroes'. I didn't know her father was in the military.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Nice, do you enjoy glades?



There isn't really glades here but I have been doing a lot of tree skiing (where the (little) powder is. That and skiing the park. Pretty much did the same as yesterday today so it was another good day.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool, I'm big on parks. I enjoy skiing the steep stuff, that and the occasional crusier.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Mar 31, 2009)

Found out that I got into two of the history classes that I wanted, Europe Since 1914 and The Islamic World. These are usually meant for upper classmen, like Juniors and Seniors (since I'll be a Sophmore next year), but my teacher said that I have the interest, and the capability, of being able to take these coures. Was really proud of that statement, . 
P.S., Gnomey, have a great time skiing, just don't try to be like me and run into a tree ever ten minutes, lol. Dumb question, but where are you going skiing at?


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 31, 2009)

Successful presentation at the AEEC General Session.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 31, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Successful presentation at the AEEC General Session.



Sweet - what was the presentation on?


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2009)

Australia just won there World Cup Soccer qualifier game 2 - 0


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 1, 2009)

Awesome Wayne!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2009)

Skiing in Norway at Lillehammer at the surroundings. Took a ski away day today to go and ski the mens and womens Olympic downhills which were steep, fast and great fun.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 1, 2009)

Norway!? Damn, I'm jealous. What's the vertical?


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2009)

V2 has made a BIG return to the Breaking News thread!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 2, 2009)

Finally got the top glued onto the guitar I'm building last night. Clamps come on tonight to verify everything went on straight.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, Norway. Nice pick, Gnomey. I thought going to Utah for skiing was paradise, but Norway, must be absolute heaven out there.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2009)

Vertical isn't much only 835-850m (~2700ft) but is enough. Kinda of tired of the terrain now as we have pretty much skied it all now and the park was really slow today because of the weather (warm = slush = slow). Would almost rather ski Utah, got to get some really decent powder in at some point . The scenery is nice though, hopefully have some pics when I get back. Doubt many will be anything special as I haven't been taking my XTi up the hill only a point and shoot, if the weather is nice tomorrow I'll probably take it up and get some park and scenery shots in addition to what I already have.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 10, 2009)

Got my test results from the last Doctor visit in the mail yesterday. Everything is as it should be. Now instead of seeing him every 3 months I'm back to a 6 month checkup schedule. I hate going to the Doc, so this makes me happy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2009)

My wife came down to visit 2 days ago! She will be here until Monday.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 13, 2009)

Made the Dean's List...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 16, 2009)

Going out to dinner tonight to celebrate my dad's 62nd birthday.


----------



## rochie (Apr 16, 2009)

my new camera arrived


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2009)

rochie said:


> my new camera arrived



Ah....more pictures coming...just remember when all else fails read the instructions...


----------



## rochie (Apr 16, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Ah....more pictures coming...just remember when all else fails read the instructions...



nah ! i can phone Terry for that, he's got the same camera


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm heading up with my brother and a few friends to Montreal. Only for an overnight, but it's sounds interesting.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 17, 2009)

Lost 10 pounds of weight in about two and a half weeks. Now have another 40-50 more to go. Been hard to loose and keep it off the last year with a re-occuring Achillies injury.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, just received an e-mail from the people building my new takedown Longbow/Recurve combo will be ready to ship to me in a week. Now I have to get some arrows ready for it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2009)

My Mum was feeling good today!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 18, 2009)

That's good Wayne! Montreal was fun, had a good time.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 19, 2009)

Got my thumpster today. Just got to fix a few things and she will be good to go!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2009)

Had a great time at the Fest last night. Hung out in the Beer Tent with 5000 other people having a great time. Stood up on the benches most of the night singing German beer songs such as these below (note these are not from last night, I did not have my camera):


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGF1wFj9FSI_

My personal favorite Sierra Madre del Sur.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYaeJJFBR_Y_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiyssVMR9EI_

Besides the good music and 1L mugs of frosty golden beer, all the women running around in traditional German dindl such as these is a lovely sight!


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 19, 2009)

Got some new wheels for my car, and some rather nice pictures


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice NC.

Well, 6 months and 19,000 words later I have officially finished the written section of my final year dissertation. Now to make an A1 poster and do a talk and its finally complete.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 21, 2009)

19K? Wow, you graduating this year?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, hopefully will be. Put it back by 6 months when I went to South Africa last year for my semester abroad, so should be by the end of this year depending on when my exams are next semester.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok, good on you graduating! I'm only in my first year.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2009)

knocked off early today!


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 24, 2009)

I shot a Groundhog(my first this year).


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 24, 2009)

Dirty, no good Groundhog probably had it coming too, for prolonging this past Winter and all

Weekend is nearly hear, WooHoo!!!


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2009)

Weekend is here. Going to the Nurnberg Fest tomorrow night. Hang out with friends in the big German beer tent and sing German drinking songs.


----------



## imalko (Apr 24, 2009)

I have just found out that a Great International Air Show will be held at Batajnica Air Base (10km of my town) on 13th September this year... 

I don't know yet how many countries will participate but as far as I managed to find out it seems sure that Frecce trikolori (sorry if i have it misspelled) will come, Greeks with F-16 and some other aircrafts, French with Alpha Jet...

It probably doesn't sound much for most of you guys, but I am so excited becouse I never saw live any of these aircrafts and who knows maybe some WW2 warbirds will be present too since this Air Show is being organized in celebration of 100th anniversary of aviation in Serbia. That would be so awsome!

I am also excited becouse this will be first International Air Show in Serbia since 1997... There were some Air Shows in the meantime of course (including two last year and one of them at Batajnica) but only with participation of our own Air Force...

So, this news really cheered me up today...


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 24, 2009)

imalko said:


> I have just found out that a Great International Air Show will be held at Batajnica Air Base (10km of my town) on 13th September this year...
> 
> I don't know yet how many countries will participate but as far as I managed to find out it seems sure that Trecce trikolori (sorry if i have it misspelled) will come, Greeks with F-16 and some other aircrafts, French with Alpha Jet...
> 
> ...



excellent for you , remember the best part of an air show is usually when the aircraft arrive or depart


----------



## mkloby (Apr 24, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Weekend is here. Going to the Nurnberg Fest tomorrow night. Hang out with friends in the big German beer tent and sing German drinking songs.



You're "cheered you up" posts always seem to depress me!  

Working tomorrow!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2009)

mkloby said:


> You're "cheered you up" posts always seem to depress me!
> 
> Working tomorrow!



By working do you mean flying? If so, then I will trade with you.


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Turkey hunting is what cheered me up today.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 25, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> By working do you mean flying? If so, then I will trade with you.





Even if it's maintenance flights?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2009)

mkloby said:


> Even if it's maintenance flights?



Yeah I used to love doing maintenance test flights. Go up to 5000, go to lock out, then do a few autos. No problem!


----------



## muller (Apr 26, 2009)

Not that I needed cheering up today, but I when I was walking my dogs on the beach near Sligo airport, I got a free display from a lovely little red Pitts Special, loops, rolls, low passes, the lot! And i had no camera with me! Lovely sound out of it too


----------



## Sweb (Apr 26, 2009)

Finished repairing my wife's dish washer. She's quite happy and I'm quite happy I'm done.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Well, 6 months and 19,000 words later I have officially finished the written section of my final year dissertation. Now to make an A1 poster and do a talk and its finally complete.




I lied a little  Made some additions in the last week or so and finally printed off the final copy and got it bound ready for submitting. Totals out at 21,000 words (of which 19,500 is the written section the rest is appendixes). Quite satisfying to see the completed article. Now just to go finish the other parts but this was the main (75%) section so feels good to have the load of it off me.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2009)

Got some paint on my Group build model!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 3, 2009)

Got a new fuel tank for my motorbike on the cheap!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2009)

Got the final primary colour on my Me262 for the GB today and done in one take....!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2009)

Hell yeah! Not only am I going to be seeing Metallica next weekend in Stuttgart, and then again in Oberhausen a week later and then on July 4th for a 3rd time...

I will also be *meeting* Metallica in Oberhausen. I received backstage passes from the fan club!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2009)

Well done Chris!

...my Mum doesn't have to go in to Hospital for the next round of Chemo!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2009)

Great news on your mother my friend!


----------



## Doughboy (May 4, 2009)

My dad just bought me a new .22 today.


----------



## rochie (May 4, 2009)

glad to hear the good news Wayne

thought i was going to have to paint a thin black line around the engine cowl of my P-47 but have now seen there's a decal for it on the sheet !!!! wahey !!!!


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2009)

Great news about your Mum, Wayne.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Great news on your mum Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2009)

Mum's happy...I'm happy!! 

Won our Basketball game tonight...us old farts are holding our own in this current grade.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 5, 2009)

Just made camping reservations to my favorite State Park for the coming weekend. No one else wants to come along so I'll be all by myself. Which is fine, no planning around anyone elses schedule. A weekend of scouting for Turkeys for the end of the month hunt, hiking the State Park, looking for Morel Mushrooms, and maybe casting a Fly for some Trout if time permits.
2 days away from the rat race should do me good.


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2009)

Sounds great Buck. Wish my body would still let me get up in the wilds, it's one of only a very few things I miss since getting this stupid RA. That, and skiing...and flying...and...Oh what the h*ll, at least I'm still alive and (almost) kicking!
Have a great couple of days, and forget the fly, tickle those Trout!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 6, 2009)

Hopefully the ankles hold up. Been having troubles with the left one for over a year now, and now the right one has been acting up. Will just have to take it slow and easy.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2009)

My U/14 basketball team has advanced to a 10 - 0 winning streak!


----------



## Marcel (May 10, 2009)

My little baby-son of 5 months old already started to move forward on knees and hands. He's a quick one.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2009)

Came back from a hell of a Metallica concert today! Fricken kicked our ass's!


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2009)

Got proper connectivity back on the Internet! Can now start going through the entries for judging in the modelling GB.
Great to hear about your son Marcel - that 5 months has passed quickly!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 10, 2009)

Just got back from a trip to Austin...Dad's been in the hospital all week after complications from anti-cancer meds. Nearly died last week from kidney failure (not good when you only have one to begin with). Good news is the "nearly" part! He looks like crap, but he's still kickin and makin a slow comeback.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 11, 2009)

Got my New Zealand work visa, will be buying plane tickets very soon and the countdown will begin!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 11, 2009)

Survived my weekend in the wilds. Tent leaked, clothes got soaked, was a little colder that I would have liked, but was nice to get away for two days.
Managed to climb the highest and steepest bluff I could find to see if my two bad Achilles Tendons could handle it. Had to stop a couple times on the way, and was circled by Vultures as I neared the top (I'm sure they were thinking it's nearly dinner time), but I made it to the top. One fall up there and I probably wouldn't have stopped rolling until I either hit a tree or got to the bottom.
Legs feel like hell this morning, the Achilles got stretched out pretty good and I don't seem to be hobbling around as badly as I was last week.
Buzzards didn't get thier "dinner" either They sure were looking me over though


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2009)

Did the final section of my final year thesis today. It was a presentation that went fine in addition to the written section and the poster both of which I was pleased with. Now to finish off this year with the exams and then party time.

I will try and sort out putting a copy of my thesis online for those who are interested in reading (OK at 21,000 words skimming is probably more accurate ). I'll make a thread when it is done.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2009)

Going to the Fest tonight, going drink a (or two...) nice 1 liter mug of fest beer.

Tomorrow I am going to see Metallica in Oberhausen, Germany. Best part of it, I am going to actually meet the band before hand at a meet and greet.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2009)

1 week to holidays!


----------



## rochie (May 17, 2009)

another win for Tottenham and Middlesborough are almost relagated,come on you hammers finish them off next week (as long as you dont go back above spurs that is)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2009)

Met Metallica last night! ****ing great concert as well!


----------



## Marcel (May 17, 2009)

Good show Chris, did you have a good chat with the guys?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Good show Chris, did you have a good chat with the guys?



Not as much as I would have liked. I was pretty nervous and everything I wanted to say, I kind of forgot!


----------



## Marcel (May 17, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Not as much as I would have liked. I was pretty nervous and everything I wanted to say, I kind of forgot!



 I can imagine. Still must have been nice to shake their hands.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2009)

That it really was! A night I will never forget!


----------



## Cota1992 (May 18, 2009)

Despite the Kidney stone I managed to stop by the Udvar Hazy muesum at Dulles so my friend could see the Enola Gay (after waking up and thinking I was too sick to go) and the big surprise for me was the Black Widow sitting there (I hadn't been there since 2004 despite it being only ten miles away)
I wanted to see a Black Widow my whole life and that one's checked off the list (JU-88 is the top of the planes I haven't seen list now)
Also met author Robert F Dorr (Hell Hawks P-47 book) and enjoyed what I could see before we had to leave for my friends flight out.
Spent the ride home kicking my own butt over not going back sooner...I will be correcting that this summer!


----------



## Doughboy (May 18, 2009)

Pittsburgh Penguins won today(NHL).


----------



## gumbyk (May 20, 2009)

I got a phone call from a recruiting agency yesterday, apparently someone wants to offer me a job!

It'll take a lot to get me to move though.


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2009)

Firstly finished my last exam of three today. Think all of them went well but we will wait and see. Was satisfying as I had successfully managed to predict the questions that would come in all the exams and thus making them easier . Now got until the end of September until more class and my final semester. Bit annoying I am no graduating now because of going away to South Africa last year but I am very pleased I did so I have no regrets.

Secondly got an interview for a job for the summer next week (Village Orderly  but money is money).

Now time for the pub and a good German beer.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 21, 2009)

4 days of Wild Turkey hunting in Southeast Minnesota starts @ 5:00 P.M. tonight!!!! Looks like rain for setting the tent up once again though, will be the 4th time camping this year and so far every time I've set up the tent is has rained during the process.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 21, 2009)

Saw a flight of four (F-15's I believe) streak over my house. Pretty cool.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 21, 2009)

Got my plane tickets for New Zealand! Going on the 23rd November via Dubai and Bangkok and should be staying for a year. It's going to be awesome and unlike anything I've ever done before.

Now to sit around and wait 6 months and 2 days.................


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 22, 2009)

Negative Creep said:


> Got my plane tickets for New Zealand! Going on the 23rd November via Dubai and Bangkok and should be staying for a year. It's going to be awesome and unlike anything I've ever done before.
> 
> Now to sit around and wait 6 months and 2 days.................



Cool! Where ya heading to? south island ,north island or south south island? 




Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Saw a flight of four (F-15's I believe) streak over my house. Pretty cool.



Your so lucky having an Air Force mate - having never seen an F-15 before I can only imagine it is cool

Former prime minister helen clark (lower case letters on purpose -she does not deserve upper case) took the AF out of RNZAF


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2009)

3 weeks holiday!!!


----------



## Geedee (May 22, 2009)

Started running again today. Havent run for over 10 weeks so am out of condition and put back all the weight I lost, but ya know what ?..... I got a kick out out of my little run today and am looking forward to another run tommorrow.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 22, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Cool! Where ya heading to? south island ,north island or south south island?



Well we have a year so pretty much everywhere! Will be staying in Nelson for a part of it though. Any good warbird related places to visit?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 22, 2009)

Roaming: 

Yeah, pretty cool. I think there's an AF base in Chicopee, Mass, called Westover. It's about a 40 mile drive from where I live, so I'm guessing it's a five minute flight for the flyboys.
I think they were F-15's, don't know for certain. 
Sucks your Prime Minister disbanded your AF, do you know what they flew before?


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 23, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Roaming:
> 
> Yeah, pretty cool. I think there's an AF base in Chicopee, Mass, called Westover. It's about a 40 mile drive from where I live, so I'm guessing it's a five minute flight for the flyboys.
> I think they were F-15's, don't know for certain.
> Sucks your Prime Minister disbanded your AF, do you know what they flew before?



(try not to laugh to hard) We had A4K Skyhawks as 'Strike aircraft' and aeromacchi's as trainers -pisses me off everyone acts like were still using them



Negative Creep said:


> Well we have a year so pretty much everywhere! Will be staying in Nelson for a part of it though. Any good warbird related places to visit?



Awesome! Theres a few places to check out -MOTAT in Auckland (I'm going up later this year) They're got a RNZAF Sunderland ,TEAL Solent ,RNZAF Hudson Ventura -also a Mosquito (don't know if its RNZAf or not) among many other nice birds

Hood aerodrome at Masterton (I think) has the only flying RNZAF F4U-1D Corsair in american colours (theres been talk on it been put back in RNZAF livery 8) ) also a P-40 also flying

Few museums round the place heading further south -just out of Nelson theres a guy with a Hudson ,Mosquito ,2 P-40's ,P-51 ,Tiger moth ,Vampire plus many other goodies all to himself -the problem is as you can imagine -he doesn't really like people (espicially hates the RNZAF and has good reason too) so getting in there is fairl difficult -I've never been myself but would love to 

About 100km's east in Blenheim they have a GREAT museum "Knights of the Sky" many many many WWI birds most in dioramas -been there last year -must visit very cool place

Further south theres Christchurch -Wigram and the RNZAF museum ,the airfield has recently been closed infavour of housing (F$%*%$ $%^^#$%^) but they have a pretty cool museum with Harvard ,Tigermoth ,Vampire , Skyhawk , Dc-3 ,Spitfire ,Avenger , Mustang ,Hudson -plus its now free! The tour which is a small fee includes an Anson and P-40 restoration plus a few interesting bits and bobs

Another place in Christchurch is Ferrymead -Vickers Viscount -C-47 -Restoring projects include a Hudson ,Vampire ,Harvard ,quite a few helicopters -Mosquito ,which I helped install a water pump on its right Merlin today .I could take you on a wee tour of the place if you came along on the right day

Further south theres Wanaka -the home of WOW -Warbirds over Wanaka -easter next year is the next airshow but at the airfield itself they have a twin seat Mig-21 ,lockheed lodestar ,Hurricane (only Battle of France surviver thats flying I believe) La-9 (Russian bird -sounds awesome) Tiger moth , P-51 few other things 

Yeah thats about it for a short summary -also theres a Corsair on the west coast of the south island which I'm keeping an eye out for -if you see anything let me know


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2009)

Won our Reserves Lacrosse today, other team was better....WE were smarter!


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2009)

The Bulls won their Super 14 semi-final against the Crusaders 36-23, one of the best games of rugby I have watched. Also approached the local gallery and they said they would be interested in displaying some of my pictures and seeing if they sell or not which will be good if it can get me some money.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 23, 2009)

Good luck on the sale of your pictures.
From what I have seen here I think there will be some interest in them.


Wheelsup


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 23, 2009)

Roaming: Don't worry, I'm not laughing. I'm just confused as to why you government would disband your AF. At least they should keep a few squadrons of interceptors up and running.


----------



## Doughboy (May 23, 2009)

I caught a Largemouth Bass fishing today.


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 24, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Roaming: Don't worry, I'm not laughing. I'm just confused as to why you government would disband your AF. At least they should keep a few squadrons of interceptors up and running.



Because they can't spend money properly -yes they're ****** (although there are some good people -obviously not enough)




Gnomey said:


> The Bulls won their Super 14 semi-final against the Crusaders 36-23, one of the best games of rugby I have watched. Also approached the local gallery and they said they would be interested in displaying some of my pictures and seeing if they sell or not which will be good if it can get me some money.



Wow we lost  what a shame

Good luck with those photos mate


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2009)

Good luck with those pics Hugh!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2009)

Had a great weekend so far. Took Friday off from work to go and see AC/DC at an Open Air concert with 90,000 other people in Hockenheim, Germany. Then yesterday we had a grill party in our garden till about 2 in the morning.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 25, 2009)

My big sister got me tickets to go see my all time favourite band AC/DC for my birthday next year! I can't wait!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2009)

Have fun my friend! I just saw them again on Friday at a big Open Air with 90,000 people! Fricken awesome!


----------



## Marcel (May 25, 2009)

Played with a hardrock band this weekend. Not a very good one, but they just have fun. I didn't know the set list, so I improvised all the way. Had a great time


----------



## Negative Creep (May 25, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> (try not to laugh to hard)Awesome! Theres a few places to check out -MOTAT in Auckland (I'm going up later this year) They're got a RNZAF Sunderland ,TEAL Solent ,RNZAF Hudson Ventura -also a Mosquito (don't know if its RNZAf or not) among many other nice birds
> 
> Hood aerodrome at Masterton (I think) has the only flying RNZAF F4U-1D Corsair in american colours (theres been talk on it been put back in RNZAF livery 8) ) also a P-40 also flying
> 
> ...




Excellent stuff, may have to take you up on the guided tour option!

My story for today inv0olves being out and about in the work car. Went round a corner to find another car on the wrong side of the road coming straight for me! Hit the brakes hard and just stopped in time. Didn't think much more of it as there are plenty of idiots on the roads but about 10 minutes later I went back by the same road. A few corners later I find the exact same car embedded sideways on in a line of parked cars and police everywhere!

Long story short the guy that nearly hit me was drunk and in a stolen car. He lost control, took out 3 parked cars before running away. Luckily someone saw what happened and followed the driver who had gone straight to the local pub. He is now sobering up in a cell and luckily no one was hurt. Still, if I had been in my Datsun as I normally would there's no way I would of stopped in time so I may not have been typing this. Yikes!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2009)

Wankers on the road the world over.....glad you're ok NC!

Finished my second Expo model today!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 28, 2009)

Got a book cheaply that I didn't even know existed: 
Jack Higgins: The Eagle Has Flown - a sorta part 2 of The Eagle Has Landed.
Plus I found a brasilian website about the german Luftwaffe of WW2. Nice. 
LUFTWAFFE 39-45

Also discovered this site/blog about an argentinian [sic?] book about Adolf Galland:
http://librogallandenargentina.blogspot.com/

And some typical women things:
Found a nice corset-like summer top and a nice purple shirt cheaply as well.


----------



## sabrina (May 29, 2009)

I found a new playground today...in the form of a river 40 minutes from my door...the Salt River. 

I miss my favorite places in Colorado like Hanging Lake, Harvey Gap...used to tie my knife to my belt, slip a swimsuit under my clothes, grab a book and run to Harvey Gap to read, explore, and jump in the water. Ever since I moved to AZ, I've been trying to find some new haunts. 

The Salt River looks fun...water, rapids, trees...excited to get a day pass and explore.


----------



## sabrina (May 29, 2009)

OK, I might not use the phrase "cheer me up" for this one, but it did crack me and my coworkers up. 

When I was working at the restaurant tonight, I saw the hostess lead two elderly couples to my table. Not to be mean to the elderly group--you have my upmost respect--however, they have a terrible reputation for being rude to their servers, find ingenius ways to get a cheap dinner,still tip 10% for great service, and can't hear 3/4 of what we try to say.

I went over to the table and enthusiastically said, "Hi, my name is Brigit, I'll be taking care of you." One of the men, the oldest, looked at all the others and then shook his head. After offering a martini or margarita, I left the table. I was halfway across the restaurant when I heard someone calling, "Frigid! Oh, Frigid!"

I turned around--lo and behold, the gentleman is calling me frigid in front of the whole restaurant. After declining to offer him a new hearing aid, I took his order--and tolerated being frequently called frigid for the rest of the night.


----------



## imalko (May 29, 2009)

Sabrina, maybe you should have put this last post to the "What Annoyed You Today?" thread?


----------



## sabrina (May 29, 2009)

I thought about it, but in complete honesty it didn't annoy me. It was amusing enough to make my night.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2009)

You go Girl...good on ya for not letting it get to you!

Almost finished my late running GB Me262.....only the gunsight to fit tomorrow!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 29, 2009)

The weekend is nearly here. Going to hit the archery range with the Longbow after work. Going to a Traditional Archery 3D shoot tomorrow to pick up my new custom Longbow that is a replacement for the one that blew up in my hands a couple weeks ago. After shooting I am going to stop at the Leinenkugel Brewing Co. and take the tour and get some free Beer samples.
Going to break out the Barbeque/Smoker also and make up a batch a smoker Pork ribs or something else that's really bad for my Cholesterol and diet.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2009)

Finally weekend! Going to relax this week with hopefully good weather. Next week will be hectic since it is Rock im Park weekend.


----------



## diddyriddick (May 29, 2009)

How many men can get away with calling a woman frigid in a public restaurant?

Btw, Sabrina. Where do you hale from-That is an interesting spelling for your name. My mother was named Bergetta.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 29, 2009)

Pay day's today!


----------



## sabrina (May 29, 2009)

diddyriddick said:


> How many men can get away with calling a woman frigid in a public restaurant?
> 
> Btw, Sabrina. Where do you hale from-That is an interesting spelling for your name. My mother was named Bergetta.




I'm American with Irish, Italian, and English ancestry and my name is the traditional Irish spelling of the goddess Brigit. The name Brigit itself means "fiery arrow" and my last name means "white fortress". 

I've seen Bergetta in Irish and Icelandic tales...what nationality is it really?


----------



## diddyriddick (May 30, 2009)

Tis the Norwegian version of Bridget.


----------



## pbfoot (May 30, 2009)

The CWH Lanc is flying apparently the prop issue is solved , it did a few circuits over the Falls today its a nice touch but I wish the alternate it with the Canso which does its flights over Toronto. Wish I could afford a DSLR


----------



## RabidAlien (May 30, 2009)

Sabrina, I can totally relate. Was in retail for 10 years (bleah), and had people who swore my name was Chuck or Curt or something (its Kirk, BTW). That, and they'd expect me to remember exactly what I sold them three years ago...


Went to lunch with the wife and kiddo today, at Logan's Steakhouse. We sit down, and I'm just kinda glancing around the area (no...not scoping out the chicks....well...not much), when I notice an older gentleman with a Navy-blue ballcap. It takes me awhile to make out what it said (he was several tables away), but turns out he was on LST's at Omaha Beach during the Normandy invasion. As they were leaving, they passed by my table, and I managed to drag out some courage and talked to him a bit. Man, that was frikkin COOL!!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 31, 2009)

Cool RA!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2009)

Right place right time RA!


----------



## mkloby (May 31, 2009)

Finally got functioning internet again via DSL and am able to go online after 6 weeks!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2009)

Welcome back Matt.


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2009)

Nice job RA.

Welcome back Matt.

For the first time this summer thanks for the wonderful weather we have been having of late. I went to one of the local rivers with some of my friends to go cliff jumping (*Cliff Jumping - a set on Flickr*). The water was a lot warmer than I expected which was great, still wore my wet suit though. Also was glad to see I could continue from where I left of last year (diving from 8m/28ft).


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 1, 2009)

While volunteering this weekend at the Hamlet Historical Depot, I had the pleasure of speaking to a man who served on a DE in the Atlantic during WWII. Like RA, I was somewhat in awe, but spoke for a good 20 minutes or so. His DE was one that actually captured a Uboot. It was truly fascinating.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 1, 2009)

Arranging a photo-share get-together with my biker buddy - we're going to copy my entire collection of my own motorcycle photographs, dating back to 1993, from my portable hard disc to his pc this week.
It _might _last a few hours, there's at least a couple of thousand digital or digitized photos for each year! 
And yes, we're both mad about motorcycles. 
_Damn _I'm looking forward to this, there's a lot of good memories stored on that hd.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Been waiting on a $25 Cabelas Gift Card from my Health Insurance Provider to thank me for my patience in resolving some on-going problems with my account. Finally got it today and it was actually for $50!!! Woohoo, shopping trip to the Cabelas Outdoor Store up the road from me this weekend.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 4, 2009)

Day off!!! Slept in, now going to run over to the Tonto National Forest and play in the Salt River. Thinking about getting a kayak to take to Saguaro Lake every now and then. Wish I lived closer to a pine forest...miss my trees.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 4, 2009)

Too many (5) airshows in the next month starting tommorrow with Russell Group which is small overlooked and unique airshow nut they don't advertise that anout 10 miles away
Hopefully they have the Lanc with Russell Birds again and for the first timein 10 years I get weekends off istead of having to change shifts


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 4, 2009)

I received a total surprise parcel from a woman I've only forum-chatted with online:
5 rolls of multi-colored sock-yarn, 3 nice cards w. dogs and a book: Anne McCaffrey: To Ride Pegasus.
And that parcel arrived on a totally stupid day: Diarrhea, bad mood, tired, grumpy, put short: Ew!
I haven't done or said anything to make her send that gift, she just thought that it was a long time ago that she had heard anything from me online, so she thought I might need a little cheering up. Spot on, Cita! 
Man, I was moved - and very, very grateful that she would think of me and even send me all that in that parcel! 
I promptly called her to thank her (- I had her phone number 'coz she had helped me by teaching me to knit socks recently), and we had a really nice chat which cheered me up even more, so all in all a very stupid day ended up being totally nice, despite my stupid stomach.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2009)

Just discovered I can get on the net and hence the forum from my hotel wireless network, lucky I took my laptop with me!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2009)

THings may be looking up for me with my domicile problem.

My landlord wants to raise rent about 100%. So I've been looking to buy. Not possible with my credit (checked 4 mortgage companies). So I have to rent. Still.

Yesterday found a 2bdrm place in a little town that my pre-wife loves. Rent is actually cheaper than what I'm paying now, it has a yard and is 1/2 block from the main street in town which is like a little - ummmmm - well, my pre-wife calls it "Gilmore Girl Land" (if anybody has seen that show). Its fantastic. And the landlord is willing to do a Lease to purchase! Things may be getting better.

And the best part. Its literally 500 feet from my favorite hobby shop!!! 

Gonna check the insides on Wednesday and talk about particulars.


----------



## imalko (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice to hear that Chris. Hope it will come out ok and you make a good deal with landlord. Wish you luck.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2009)

Sounds like a lucky break for you Chris...fingers crossed mate!


----------



## rochie (Jun 6, 2009)

great news Chris, hope it works out well


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 6, 2009)

Great news! Don't blow all your rent money in the hobby store now!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 6, 2009)

That's great to hear!

(500 ft from a Hobby Store - man talk about temptation!)


----------



## Maestro (Jun 7, 2009)

My friggin birthday ! Turning 25 today !  1/4 of a century... Yikes !

But there is no party planned for me... Working 16 hours today.


----------



## imalko (Jun 7, 2009)

Then, let me to be first to wish you very happy birthday Maestro.
Sorry to hear you have to work today though.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 7, 2009)

Happy birthday Maestro.


I remember that turning a 1/4 of a century feeling.
Now it is closer to that 1/2 century feeling though. 

Sorry to hear you have to work on your birthday.
I hope tomorrow you can have some birthday fun.


Wheelsup


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2009)

Happy birthday Maestro.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 7, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Maestro!

What cheered me up today. The English cricket reversed the really embarrassing defeat by the Netherlands in the World Twenty20 by comprehensibly beating Pakistan thus not going out in the first round. Now be interesting to see if the Netherlands can beat the Pakistani's on Tuesday now that would be good to see


----------



## Maestro (Jun 7, 2009)

imalko said:


> Then, let me to be first to wish you very happy birthday Maestro.
> Sorry to hear you have to work today though.





wheelsup_cavu said:


> Happy birthday Maestro.





vikingBerserker said:


> Happy birthday Maestro.





Catch22 said:


> Happy birthday!





Gnomey said:


> Happy Birthday Maestro!



Well, thanks everyone.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Maestro! And don't worry about the age. I'm approaching the half Century mark and still haven't published a book!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2009)

Loving the fact that the Aussie's got knocked out of the Twenty20 World Cup today by the Sri Lankan's. Was made even better by the fact that the Irish beat the Bangladeshi's as well. Now I hope that the Aussie's can replicate their failures in the Ashes


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't know if any of you know this little booklet (- you prolly already do), but here's the links:

Stumbled upon this little german shooting guide anno 1944, called: "Horrido - Des Jägers Schiessfibel":
RaFiGer's kleine Schiessfibel

There's an english language version here:
Air Fronts Weapon Training: Gunsights - German Revi

Anyway, that made my day.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Happy Birthday Maestro!
> 
> What cheered me up today. The English cricket reversed the really embarrassing defeat by the Netherlands in the World Twenty20 by comprehensibly beating Pakistan thus not going out in the first round. Now be interesting to see if the Netherlands can beat the Pakistani's on Tuesday now that would be good to see



When I was in Scotland, I watched cricket for several hours. I honestly still have no idea what the heck was going on.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Don't know if any of you know this little booklet (- you prolly already do), but here's the links:
> 
> Stumbled upon this little german shooting guide anno 1944, called: "Horrido - Des Jägers Schiessfibel":
> RaFiGer's kleine Schiessfibel
> ...



 I have to admit, the explanation about deflection angles was rather unique-


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 9, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> I have to admit, the explanation about deflection angles was rather unique-



Well I guess they'd use anything and any teaching angle to make a young man pay attention back then, and my guess - judging from the general culture back then - is that those drawings would do the trick. 
Anyway, I think the drawings are pretty funny.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2009)

Won our Basketball Semi-final last night 38-36 we hit the winner with 2 SECONDS on the clock...into the Grand final!!


----------



## gumbyk (Jun 9, 2009)

I've just realised... I've only seen my boss for 3 1/2 days in the last 6 weeks!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice relaxing day today.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 12, 2009)

Tis Friday once again, just got paid and have no major plans for the weekend. May head to the Mpls Airport to see a B-17 flying in to give rides and then over to Historic Fort Snelling in St. Paul, MN. for thier Annual WWII weekend with re-inactors, weapons demonstrations, etc...
Then make break out a nice piece of pork or Beef Brisket and throw it on the smoker for some home cooked BBQ.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 18, 2009)

Finished successfully mounting/connecting three LCD monitors to a PC (distances 85', 125', and 225'....VGA cable is heavy at those lengths!). On my way from that site to another site, I noticed another plane flying by....not a big deal, really...until I noticed the outline. It was a B-24! It banked and did a tight loop around, flying directly over me at one point. Dunno what his altitude was, but those engines were nice! Could hear the rumble over the roar of my AC. He then headed east again...probably towards Cavanaugh, if he's staying in the area.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2009)

Week has gone by real fast!


----------



## rochie (Jun 19, 2009)

almost finished packing up the house prior to moving next week


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 19, 2009)

Big Traditional 3D Archery shoot at the local Archery Club is this weekend. Been anxiously awaiting this all spring. Weather is going to be in the upper 80's so it will be a sweaty affair. Looking forward to improving on last years score (hopefully) and trying out a bunch of different Longbows and Recurves, and try to refrain from buying another bow
Looks like there will be someone there throwing arial targets up in the air for people to shoot at, that should be fun.
On the downside, all the guys I usually shoot with have wimped out on me and are not going so I'll either be shooting alonne e or hoping I run into someone I know at the range and shooting with them. Usually if you are seen shooting alone another group of archers invites you to shoot with them. Twice as much fun shooting with others, have met a lot of great people that way.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 19, 2009)

Going to the physiotherapist to get my sciatica treated today - and feeling like a new (- albeit thoroughly kneaded, poked, yanked and wringed!  ) woman afterwards. 
Oh, and going to the (O! the _Horror_!) dentist the other day to get that much dreaded root canal treatment over and done with. Go me!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 19, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Going to the physiotherapist to get my sciatica treated today - and feeling like a new (- albeit thoroughly kneaded, poked, yanked and wringed!  ) woman afterwards.
> Oh, and going to the (O! the _Horror_!) dentist the other day to get that much dreaded root canal treatment over and done with. Go me!



Sounds like a fun week
My favorite thing is is when the Doctor, Nurse, sadomasicist Health Practitioner says "You might feel this a little" just before putting you into the most pain you've ever felt in your life.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hehe, I know what you mean. I was born a toe-walker, so I had a heel cord lengthening procedure to correct it. Before I had it, the Doc told me mos kids _walk_ out of the hospital, that day, and it wouldn't hurt a bit! As little elementary school kid I believed him, but should have known better. The procedure entails cutting two slits in each achilles and stretching them so your heel touches the ground. They then put a cast on each leg to hold your foot in the right position so it heals properly. Needless to say, it hurt like Hell as soon as I tried stepping on it, probably second worse pain in my life. I wasn't pleased with the Doc then...

It worked though, and it's the second most useful (but painful) thing I've ever had done.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 19, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Sounds like a fun week
> My favorite thing is is when the Doctor, Nurse, sadomasicist Health Practitioner says "You might feel this a little" just before putting you into the most pain you've ever felt in your life.



Well at least the pain was fairly well balanced: I wound up hurting in _both _ends! 

Dentist stuff went great - handsome, charming, sweet dentist my own age too...damn, he's got a girlfriend already! 

Physiotherapist was too young but sweet, at least he had humour - I guess you have to have at least that in _that _kind of job... 



Catch22 said:


> Hehe, I know what you mean. I was born a toe-walker, so I had a heel cord lengthening procedure to correct it. Before I had it, the Doc told me mos kids _walk_ out of the hospital, that day, and it wouldn't hurt a bit! As little elementary school kid I believed him, but should have known better. The procedure entails cutting two slits in each achilles and stretching them so your heel touches the ground. They then put a cast on each leg to hold your foot in the right position so it heals properly. Needless to say, it hurt like Hell as soon as I tried stepping on it, probably second worse pain in my life. I wasn't pleased with the Doc then...
> 
> It worked though, and it's the second most useful (but painful) thing I've ever had done.



Ouch, it must've hurt like hell! 

A couple of years ago I had an ingrown toenail straightened out, and the phys told me that it would be over fairly quickly, and that it didn't hurt much.
Right.
I could set my foot down after a week, and even then it hurt like friggin' hell! 
It took me two weeks to walk somewhat normally. 
So even though it wasn't nearly as extensive or as painful as your achilles cord lenghtening, I know what you mean.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 19, 2009)

Catch22 said:


> Hehe, I know what you mean. I was born a toe-walker, so I had a heel cord lengthening procedure to correct it. Before I had it, the Doc told me mos kids _walk_ out of the hospital, that day, and it wouldn't hurt a bit! As little elementary school kid I believed him, but should have known better. The procedure entails cutting two slits in each achilles and stretching them so your heel touches the ground. They then put a cast on each leg to hold your foot in the right position so it heals properly. Needless to say, it hurt like Hell as soon as I tried stepping on it, probably second worse pain in my life. I wasn't pleased with the Doc then...
> 
> It worked though, and it's the second most useful (but painful) thing I've ever had done.



Ouch, it must've hurt like hell! 

A couple of years ago I had an ingrown toenail straightened out, and the phys told me that it would be over fairly quickly, and that it didn't hurt much.
Right.
I could set my foot down after a week, and even then it hurt like friggin' hell! 
It took me two weeks to walk somewhat normally. 
So even though it wasn't nearly as extensive or as painful as your achilles cord lenghtening, I know what you mean.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 19, 2009)

Will start performing for the public with my new band in September. Just signed up for a gig


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 19, 2009)

My GF wanted to go to an airshow with jets 130 miles amd I wanted to go to the Canadian Warbird flying day 35 miles , well they are saying 90% chance of rain so iy was decided to go to CWH , now the sly part she is going to visit her father Sunday and my friend wants to go see the heavy metal show so I hopefully see both


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 19, 2009)

My dad just bought me a MK.I NO.5 Enfield Jungle carbine!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice weapon Doughboy, but watch it, it's got a kick like an angry mule, due to the shortened barrel, and one hell of a flash!
Pull it in well before squeezing the trigger, and it'll only tickle - er - honest!


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Nice weapon Doughboy, but watch it, it's got a kick like an angry mule, due to the shortened barrel, and one hell of a flash!
> Pull it in well before squeezing the trigger, and it'll only tickle - er - honest!


I had a jungle carbine before and I thought the kick was VERY mild...I had a Mosin Nagant m44 carbine and I used to shoot that ALOT....So kick won't be a problem.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2009)

Mild? Strange, it's generally regarded as one of the most vicious kicks going, with military .303 ball ammo. That's why the thick butt pad is there. Nice weapon though, with arguably the best bolt-action ever produced. Wish I still had mine.


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 20, 2009)

"Mild? Strange, it's generally regarded as one of the most vicious kicks going, with military .303 ball ammo. That's why the thick butt pad is there."


I used military .303 bal ammo out of both my jungle carbines....and I always thought the kick was mild. 

The reason the kick is so mild for me is because me and my dad are hunters and we use 30-06's so I am used to kick a decent bitworse than the Jungle carbine.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 23, 2009)

Got picked up last night by one of my motorcycle friends, Mr. Budtz, on his trusty BMW R90/6.
Went to Langelinie, Copenhagen, and had a really nice summer evening with the motorcycle friends, watching the sunset, chatting, having fun and enjoying the good weather.
Reason why it made me happy?
It's been a whole 3 days without motorcycles because of my stupid back, but last night - when I got the offer - I just outright refused not to go.  Basically, it'll be a cold day in hell (- either that, or it's got to be some _really _nasty physical pain to stop me!) before I give up on getting in the saddle. 
*whispers* Then it's a good thing that my physiotherapist can straighten me out again today.


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 23, 2009)

Shot my .303 British at the shooting range today.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 25, 2009)

Yea! Half day off! From 2PM on today, I'm a free woman. Time to cook dinner while watching a movie, practice some martial arts, go for a swim, relax, and have a good time. Quite a rare occasion for me lately.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2009)

4 weeks Holiday....Long service leave!!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 26, 2009)

I get to see one of my favorite bands today, Shinedown!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 27, 2009)

Went to Seppe airport today for the celebration of 100 years aviation in the Netherlands. Weather forcast was very bad, thunderstorms, rain, wind. But it was hot and sunny all afternoon


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 27, 2009)

Saw Shinedown last night, FANTASTIC.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2009)

I was watching "Dora the Explorer" with my daughter (4 years old) when Dora asked the viewers how to prevent Swiper the Fox from stealing their stuff (hint: repeat "Swiper no Swipping" 3 times). She looked up at me with her big brown eyes and said: "Daddy, why doesn't she just shoot him?" 

<sniff> I was so proud!


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 27, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> I was watching "Dora the Explorer" with my daughter (4 years old) when Dora asked the viewers how to prevent Swiper the Fox from stealing their stuff (hint: repeat "Swiper no Swipping" 3 times). She looked up at me with her big brown eyes and said: "Daddy, why doesn't she just shoot him?"
> 
> <sniff> I was so proud!


I'd be proud too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2009)

Both my basketball teams won their finals today to advance to the Grand finals next week!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 29, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> I was watching "Dora the Explorer" with my daughter (4 years old) when Dora asked the viewers how to prevent Swiper the Fox from stealing their stuff (hint: repeat "Swiper no Swipping" 3 times). She looked up at me with her big brown eyes and said: "Daddy, why doesn't she just shoot him?"
> 
> <sniff> I was so proud!



I don't care who you are, that's funny. Thanks for posting this, made my Monday


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 1, 2009)

I finished reading "Shattered Swords".


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 1, 2009)

Was just invited to bowhunt on 144 Square Miles of land in North Western Minnesota. It's actually public land, but the guy that bowhunts it says he seldom sees another hunter during the archery season.


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 1, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Was just invited to bowhunt on 144 Square Miles of land in North Western Minnesota. It's actually public land, but the guy that bowhunts it says he seldom sees another hunter during the archery season.


Good for you.


----------



## trackend (Jul 2, 2009)

Just got my place confirmed for the camp site near Duxford Flying Legends this year. What I would spend on a hotel I put into Sally B's fund and as she is yet again a sick old lady and grounded (3rd powerplant failiure this time a siezed crank shaft mains bearing no1 engine) she needs every penny we can get.
Cant wait until Saturday week and seeing the warbirds flying, I can also catch up on the newly aquired Eurofighter static and the totally refurbished and painted F15 that has be returned to its rightful place outside the American Air Hanger.
all we need is the current heat wave to last and its going to be yet another super weekend.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 2, 2009)

Received 4 movies that I ordered last week - 2 for me, 2 for my parents.
I got "Battle Of Britain" - Special edition, and "The Eagle Has landed" - watched the first one last night, am looking forward to the other one this afternoon.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2009)

Getting ready for the 3 day 4th of July Weekend. No specific plans, everyone I know has skipped town already so I may just be on my own for 3 days. Unless I change my mind and meet up woth friends? Going to rent a Kayak/Canoe hybrid boat for a couple days if it's available and paddle some little streams, maybe try to catch a fish. Dig the bike out of the shed and get it tuned up. Couple longs hikes, shoot the Longbow, try to get some work done on the guitar I've been neglecting, and start refinishing an old rifle that was given to me by my Uncle. Also need to make up a form for gluing up a homemade Longbow if time permits?
All in all will be a busy weekend.


----------



## trackend (Jul 2, 2009)

Perhaps you guys can help me I'm going to a barbaque on this Saturday 4th to say good bye to a freind who is emigrating to the states with his american bride the idea is to dress with an American theme what the hell can a fat limey do thats not another bloody cowboy outfit.
Anyone suggesting a bleeding Red indian in a loin cloth gets his lights punched out


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2009)

You could dress as a Pimp or a Gangsta. How about a Bill Clinton costume you could hand out Cigars  OK, that was just wrong!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 2, 2009)

Never thought of the Americans as having a theme. 
Dress casual, Blue jeans, colored T-shirt, and tennis shoes is normal for a BBQ to me.
For a fancy BBQ I wear a casual shirt with a collar nothing else changes.

No hat required but a baseball cap fits in fine with the T-shirt and blue jeans.
Have fun at the BBQ.


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2009)

The Lions winning the final test of the series against the South Africans yesterday. But having said then I am pleased the South Africans won the series.

One final thing is that the Ashes start this week  Come on England.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 5, 2009)

Finding out that a 63-year old biker buddy of mine actually has got an Airfix 1/24 Spitfire Mk 1A (- or so I think it was...) sitting and waiting for him to paint and assemble.
And he's a total beginner in model building, so _I'm_ offering _him _advice on how to go about it. 
That is: He's a beginner, I'm a little more experienced, but not by much, so this is _definitely _going to be _interesting_.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 7, 2009)

I now have a place to live! Plus my sister got married on Saturday. Only met my bother in law for the first time on Friday, but he seems nice enough


----------



## trackend (Jul 7, 2009)

good on you NG
I just finished my last recert exam at work for a few months Im brain dead after 63 tests in 4 days but pleased its over only blew 5 but did a re-sit and passed so I'm quite happy with that.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 7, 2009)

NC: Good to hear - congrats. 
TE: No wonder you're mentally busted by now! Congrats with the exams, I hope you passed them well.

My positive experience today?
Buying my very first DLSR today, and getting to know it.
It's an Olympus E-420 with two lenses: 14-42 mm and a 40-150 mm, plus 4 gb card and the basic kit - strap, charger, battery, plus two UV filters to protect the lenses.
I love it already!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice buy BB! I very nearly bought the same camera, as I've used Olympus 35mm gear for years, which are superb quality. Went for a 'hybrid' in the end though, as my long-range and 'action' shots are very limited these days.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 8, 2009)

Good to hear NC!

Finished two more books, Ghost Soldiers and Bermuda Triangle Mystery: Solved. Now I have a few more books I need to finished.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 11, 2009)

Not having been to Duxford or Chino I'm going to Geneseo tommorrow for what is my favorite airshow not a piece of concrete to be seen and they are calling for temp of 21c or 74f and no rain navy theme this year a few Corsairs, Wildcat, Hellcat, Sea Fury , a Canso not a Catalina, Avengers Helldiver along with a cast of the usuals B17 P51 p40 etc


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2009)

Pics PB...pics!!


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 12, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> Not having been to Duxford or Chino I'm going to Geneseo tommorrow for what is my favorite airshow not a piece of concrete to be seen and they are calling for temp of 21c or 74f and no rain navy theme this year a few Corsairs, Wildcat, Hellcat, Sea Fury , a Canso not a Catalina, Avengers Helldiver along with a cast of the usuals B17 P51 p40 etc


Yes, please show pictures.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2009)

Took my Mum to the Flicks today to see Ice Age 3


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 15, 2009)

I got my second Groundhog today.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 16, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> I got my second Groundhog today.


You shot Bill Murray ? 

Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> You shot Bill Murray ?
> 
> Wheels


----------



## A4K (Jul 16, 2009)

Wheels.. 


What cheered me up? You guys. Thanks for helping keep my spirits up in a fairly rough last year and a half or so... not out of the ditch yet, but working on it. Cheers!


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 16, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> You shot Bill Murray ?
> 
> Wheels


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 17, 2009)

After nearly two weeks of pain and hobbling I can finally almost walk normally on my bad ankle. Still taking it easy on it, but hope to be hiking again next week. Amazing how a couple days of just doing some simple stretched loosen up bad body parts. A week ago doing the stretched I'm doing right now was not possible. Now I just need to keep motivated and not get away from stretching and strengthening the muscles in my leg and ankle.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 18, 2009)

Today's totally _blonde _remark:

I was visiting a female friend, and we were having a lazy afternoon, slouching in her sofas, eating sandwiches and drinking coffee, relaxing together as only good friends can do it.
We were zapping though the danish teletext news on danish tv channel DR1 (Denmark's Radio), when we read the news that Walter Cronkite had died. We comment a little on that, and then continue the news zapping.
After a while we move on to danish channel TV2, and start reading the teletext news there as well, when we happen to read that Walter Cronkite had died, whereupon Friend 1 remarks in a totally surprised, slightly offhand, very lazy manner:
"What the...??? Has he died _again_???"
Both collapses in helpless heaps of laughter!


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 19, 2009)

I got to fly a plane last week while in Kelowna! Okay, I only steered it for about 5 mins, but still, pretty exciting!


----------



## von hahn (Jul 19, 2009)

I got to formate on a C206-the captain suggested we pull up next to him and wave, then break away...the guys in the 206 loved it and I must say that handling 7 tons of Beechcraft 1900 in such close proximity to another aircraft is a challenge...then to top it off I pulled us into a nice 80 degree angle of bank breakoff!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 20, 2009)

Finally finding this video on YouTube - I've been trying to find it for _ages_!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzAXb7qCCAo_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2009)

Never have seen that before, but dam it's hysterical!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 21, 2009)

Seeing that clip BB posted cheered me up today.

Foster brooks was hilarious VB.
Here he is in one of Dean Martin's roast specials.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnOhNHYcfZI_


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2009)

Got some real tricky decals on my model today without problems.. thank Christ...there was no immediate backup plan.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 24, 2009)

4 months today I'll be walking round Bangkok, on my way to New Zealand


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 24, 2009)

Think I saw a B-26 fly by my house this evening. Looked like a warbird, too small to be a 130, too big to be private. It only had two props, and the tail configuration of a marauder.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2009)

Matt's unlocked her again!


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 26, 2009)

I didn't know there were any airworthy B26's left?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 26, 2009)

Going to the annual east-meets-west BMW Motorcycle Club Denmark coffee meeting on Fyn (Funen) with three friends, meeting up with a lot of BMW bike owners in Tommerup, talking bikes, riding bikes, discussing bikes, kicking tyres and telling tall tales, eating home made apple cake, drinking really good coffee, and generally having a darned good time! 
436 km/271 miles - there and back again - with a small detour on the south of Fyn, dinner in Faaborg and only two short stops for the rest of the way home.
I am dog gone tired, sore, aching all over, ready to collapse and tuck in for tonight - and I'll be smiling _broadly_ and happily in my sleep. 

Only bummer of today?
Had one he** of a struggle with my ear plugs, also called "The Ear Plugs "Mein Kampf"", every time I took my helmet on/off!


----------



## trackend (Jul 27, 2009)

Caught the early post with my application for a special FOD visit to USAAF at Lakenheath only 30 places so its fingers crossed if I get to go.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 27, 2009)

The Snowbirds flew over my house 4 times, and then 4 CF-18s flew over my house yesterday! I think we're on some sort of flight plan, as we've had F-18s buzz our house before and do acrobatics, as well as some USAF stuff fly over (A-10s, F-117s).


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 27, 2009)

Negative Creep said:


> I didn't know there were any airworthy B26's left?



I could be wrong, but it looked like a B-26 to me. Then again, I'm not good with aircraft identification.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 29, 2009)

Repaired my truck for only $25 last night. Now the remote locks work again after nealry three years and I can open the drivers door from the inside without having to roll the windows down and reaching for the outside handle (this part just happed the other day.
No more worrying about the lock and windows freezing in the winter and having to get into my truck via the passenger door.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 2, 2009)

I have had a VERY lazy day today...I stayed in bed most of the day, and I finally got up around 6 0'clock this evening. 
Then it was time for something to eat, and now it's time for some R&R on the balcony - coffee and a good book.


----------



## A4K (Aug 10, 2009)

Damn that looks perfect, BB wish I could join ya!


----------



## Negative Creep (Aug 10, 2009)

My 34 year old car went through the MOT (annual road worthiness inspection) first time with no faults at all


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 11, 2009)

Finding this little gem on YouTube - a Spitfire show performance, while listening to the soundtrack - what else but Vera Lynn's "White Cliffs Of Dover"?
It's beautiful. And noooo, I _haven't_ got very blank eyes right now. *_shakes head vigoriously and blinks several times_* 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUx3MU9iM6c_


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 12, 2009)

Actually took off 5 pounds in the last week. Been putting in 2 hours hike at about 3.5-4 MPH average speed all week. Hope to drop 15 more pounds in the next 5 weeks before I go to Colorado. Legs are feeling a bit rubbery today though. Going to take an easier hike this evening. Probably not though, once I get going I tend to not slow down!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 12, 2009)

The Beach. Congrats Bucksnort!! Keep at it!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

Congrats Buck!

I get to go to Vintage Wings of Canada at the end of the month with my Dad to see the Corsair etc!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks, the only problem is I am up 40#'s over last year at this time due to a nagging injury that has prevented me from exercising consistantly. Hope to have it whipped now and loose that weight in the coming months!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 12, 2009)

I've been to the hospital atleast 9-10 times. hehehehe

What cheered me up was my fishing trip tomorrow.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 12, 2009)

Here ya on the Hospital visits B-17, been there myself to have parts put back where they rightfully belong!
Good luck fishing, are you fishing in the Ocean or freshwater?


----------



## Maestro (Aug 13, 2009)

Spotted 7 shooting stars tonight. You're already lucky when you spot *one* shooting star, but seven in the same night... I think I got to buy myself a lottery ticket !


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 13, 2009)

Catch22 said:


> Congrats Buck!
> 
> I get to go to Vintage Wings of Canada at the end of the month with my Dad to see the Corsair etc!



are you going to the national aviation museum as well


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 13, 2009)

Maestro said:


> Spotted 7 shooting stars tonight. You're already lucky when you spot *one* shooting star, but seven in the same night... I think I got to buy myself a lottery ticket !



You were seeing the Perseid Meteor Shower. It's was supposed to be at it's peak last night and from what I've read was supposed to be more visible meteors than in years past. Biggest problem I have is living in the city where the bright lights drown out being able to see them.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm going in the Atlantic Ocean!! hehehe and In total from my various hospital visits I've gotten 60 stitches (2 Visits, 48 at one and 12 at the other) 4 broken bones(Arm x2, Hand, and 4 fingers on one hand), Concussion, Really bad Dehydration, and Dislocated my collar bone from being pushed down the stairs by my older brother when I was 5


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 13, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> are you going to the national aviation museum as well



I'm not sure. We went a few years ago, but we may not have time to this year.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 14, 2009)

Going to the Worker's Museum in Copenhagen today, and finding old ads as post cards, plus a lot of old socialist propaganda from the 40's and 50's, among other things a huge statue of Lenin! Fun to watch, though. 
Afterwards we all had a splendid lunch at Restaurant Ankara in the heart of Copenhagen - delicious meal, good company, fine weather - nice!
Walked from one end of Cph to the other through the old pedestrian street Strøget and gawked at other people, shooting with my camera and generally having a good time.
Went home and relaxed, only to get picked up by motorcycle buddy Jørn a few hours later.
Went to Jægerspris north of Copenhagen and had a few hot dogs and ice cream cones, and then we went on to Kulhuse further north, where Jørn went for a swim while I had coffee.
Sat and talked, joked and laughed for the rest of the evening, and then we went home by the small, curvy roads in the dark - a very nice way to end the week.
Wonderful day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2009)

Took my Mum out to our lacrosse game today, first time this year due to her problem...and I got 3 goals!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 15, 2009)

That's _great _Wayne. 

My nice thing today was that a friend is moving (not so good), and she cleaned out old stuff.
She found her old quality leather biker suit which she isn't going to use anymore, so she gave it to me.
It was very nice of her to think of me, and she got a HUGE hug and a very happy thank you very _very _much.
She said that it was thanks enough to give the suit a new home where she knows it will come to good use, but I'm seriously thinking about getting her something nice as a thanks - a huge box of choccies and whatever I can come up with, mabye some good quality coffee and such.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Aug 15, 2009)

I read that interesting little discussion on the Best Aerobatic Team Poll


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 16, 2009)

Just had the best nite ever at the pub last night and I still managed to havea very productive day today!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 16, 2009)

Flyboy2 said:


> I read that interesting little discussion on the Best Aerobatic Team Poll






Wheels


----------



## jamierd (Aug 16, 2009)

Its my birthday the big 40 life begins today lol


----------



## evangilder (Aug 16, 2009)

Happy 40th. I hope you are doing something fun for the big day.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 16, 2009)

Happy 40th Jamierd. 


Wheels


----------



## Marcel (Aug 17, 2009)

My son rode the bicycle round the house, for the first time without any support or extra wheels or something.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 17, 2009)

Surviving my own cooking routine every day.


----------



## trackend (Aug 17, 2009)

jamierd said:


> Its my birthday the big 40 life begins today lol



Dont kid yourself  happy little soul ar'nt I 
Happy birthday J


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2009)

Booked a holiday. Going to Rome for 8 days in the first week of September to see one of my friends from University and do some travelling (and take lots of photos).


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 17, 2009)

warching women fight, there was a sale on beef at this store $.99 a pond or $2.20 a kg for lean ground beef and the women were whacking each other with purses and pushing and shoving it was great entertainment


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 17, 2009)

Smart of you to just watch PB.
Had you stepped in they might have "slaughtered" you and sold you for $0.99 a pound. 


Wheels


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Might have my old car sold. Got a very interested buyer driving in from Chicago tomorrow.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 17, 2009)

$0.99/lb for ground beef causes folks the beat the crap out of each other? What is the normal price north of the border, Pb. Dang!

I'm officially on holiday until Fri 21 Aug. My boys are going with Grampa (Papa) tomorrow morn and my wife and I are going to have a romantic dinner Tues night. Oversize New York strips, baked potato with all the fixin's, spinach salad with homemade buttermilk-blue cheese dressing and some lovely Merlot. I'm freaking pumped.

All you Younglings will laugh, but your time is coming too. Just you wait.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Hearing that Favre may still be coming back to the NFL.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm tired of hearing about Farve. Reporters that keep bringing it up just to up thier ratings need to go get themselves a big steaming cup of shut the F#$% Up!!!
Sorry, haven't had my Prozac this morning


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2009)

Finally got everything sorting for accommodation for the upcoming University year. Got a really nice flat in the centre of town.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 18, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> $0.99/lb for ground beef causes folks the beat the crap out of each other? What is the normal price north of the border, Pb. Dang!
> 
> I'm officially on holiday until Fri 21 Aug. My boys are going with Grampa (Papa) tomorrow morn and my wife and I are going to have a romantic dinner Tues night. Oversize New York strips, baked potato with all the fixin's, spinach salad with homemade buttermilk-blue cheese dressing and some lovely Merlot. I'm freaking pumped.
> 
> All you Younglings will laugh, but your time is coming too. Just you wait.


it was xtra lean which is usually 1.65 as opposed to a $1. for reg gnd beef there were NY plates in the parking lot since this place attracts many US Shoppers


----------



## Geedee (Aug 21, 2009)

Ten minutes ago, the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight Lancaster and one each, Spitfire and Hurricane flew over my office at work (Boscombe Down). Lovely noise and sight to see with the clouds against a blue sky. 

Was hoping they'd do a circuit but it was only fly-over en-route, and we only got three minutes notice from the Station Tannoy before they hove into view. 

You will be pleased to know that Boscombe Down is now back on an even keel after everyone returned to their work places and not the side of the pan !!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 21, 2009)

Taking an evening walk on the old airfield out here to ease things up a bit, migraine-wise.
It worked, I had a nice walk with my camera as my ever-ready comrade.
Got a beautiful view of a very nice sunset, and enjoyed walking through the tiny forest, inhaling fresh air and the smell of wood and leaves - yum!
Also enjoyed one of the - possibly - few last good days of summer, as leaves already has started turning yellow on some trees out here, and the bushes has started carrying ripe berries and fruits of all kinds.
Unfortunately, the little yellow cherries wasn't quite ripe yet, but things did look a lot better after a quiet walk tonight. 
Only tiny minus - I wish I had a dog I could walk every day.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 21, 2009)

That sounds great BBabe. 
The skies have cleared up and it's turned out to be a pretty nice day here in Minnesota. I'm going to grab my Longbow and head to the archery range after work.
Range has a nice mile round walking trail the circles through the woods and has 15 targets setup for shooting arrows into. Get a nice walk, shoot some arrows through my bow and I usually see some Deer, Turkeys, Tweety Birds, Swans, Geese, and other assorted wildlife in there, once and a while hear a Coyote howling. One of my most favorite places to be in the big city I live in.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 21, 2009)

That sounds really nice, Bucksnort. 
Wish we had wildlife like that over here, I love nature and animals. 

Another positive thing: Dinner's almost ready.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL. 

I did some work on my 1/72 Opel Blitz truck with no problems


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 21, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Another positive thing: Dinner's almost ready.



Don't leave it on the stove too long Local Chinese Restaurant is cooking my dinner tonight

The best part about the range is it's only about 10 miles from the house. It's actually on the North end of a big county park with acres and acres of woods, biking and hiking trails, and a couple little lakes.


----------



## rochie (Aug 23, 2009)

finished the last wedding of the weekend just one and a half easy days left at work before going to pick up Terry (airframes) and popping over to Czech republic to meet Seesul


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 23, 2009)

Roskilde Airshow today.
More in a separate thread elsewhere soon. 

Btw, here's a few teasers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice BB!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 24, 2009)

Won a Sterling Stearman (PT-17) control line model on that auction site on Friday. Been trying to get one for a couple years now and was always outbid. Hope to convert it into a small electric or 4-Stroke R/C model?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2009)

My friends Xbox Live got hacked last week, Microsoft got it back and the idiot who hacked my friend left his credit card in. I'll just say my friend had fun with the credit card.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 24, 2009)

Cool B-17, paybacks a b!tch.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Cool B-17, paybacks a b!tch.




Ya LOL the person whose credit card it was must be pissed!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 24, 2009)

rochie said:


> finished the last wedding of the weekend just one and a half easy days left at work before going to pick up Terry (airframes) and popping over to Czech republic to meet Seesul



Have a good time mate!


----------



## rochie (Aug 25, 2009)

cheers daniel, will do or die trying


----------



## ccheese (Aug 25, 2009)

Had a Dr. appointment this morning. Blood pressure 132 over 80. I havn't seen those numbers since I was 40 !!
Back pain is gone, slight ache in the right hip, but I can live with that. Doc recommends I go ahead with the 
epidural steroid injections [spinals] on the 31st. Feel pretty good, for a change !!

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 25, 2009)

Glad to hear you're doing better Charles. Good to see that blood pressure dropped, I remember what you said it was the last time.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 25, 2009)

Good to hear that it's going in the right direction with you, CC. 

My good thing for today is reading Frederick Forsyth's book: The Shepherd, with illustrations by Chris Foss.
Found it used, bought it for 5 dkr. 
Me likes.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 27, 2009)

Just finished two books:
Toliver and Constable: Fighter General.
Baker: Adolf Galland.

- and just ordered a few more from my library:

Robert Forsyth: JV 44: The Galland Circus.
Werner Held Anton Weiler: Adolf Galland: Ein Fliegerleben in Krieg und Frieden. Bilder und Dokumente.
Donald Caldwell: The JG 26 War Diary, vol. 1 + 2.
Donald Caldwell: JG 26: The Top Guns of the Luftwaffe.

Next will be Hans-Ulrich Rudels book. Not that I'm particularly interested in Stukas or the Eastern Front during WW2, but it sure look interesting.
"Stuka Pilot: The War Memoirs of Hans-Ulrich Rudel" is the title.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice BB, Stuka Pilot is awesome!!!


----------



## Maestro (Aug 28, 2009)

rochie said:


> finished the last wedding of the weekend just one and a half easy days left at work before going to pick up Terry (airframes) and popping over to Czech republic to meet Seesul



Enjoy the girls... erhm... I mean your trip, over there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Just finished two books:
> Toliver and Constable: Fighter General.
> Baker: Adolf Galland.
> 
> ...



Got the Forsyth and Caldwell books, good reads, lots of interesting info!...Enjoy BB


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2009)

I just got back from my weeks course and a letter from the Freinds of Duxford was waiting for me I have been very lucky and managed to get onto the USAAF Lakenheath visit aparently it was way over subscribed so to get 1 of the 30 available places out of 500 applications was a bit of a coup. I look foward to being taken around the base If I see Eric woz here written in the latrines I'll get a snap for the site.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2009)

Got the Sterling Stearman model I won on E-baaaaY today. It is an old control line flying model that I hope to convert to electric R/C. Also picked up a rare 4 pack of a local brewers beer names Surly Hell, its a Munich Helle style Lager. Very limited production and it has been flying off the shelves. I'm on my second glass and it's pretty dang tasty!!!
Hopefully I can pick up a second 4 pack tomorow, but it has quite a locla following so I won't be suprised if it is gone already!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2009)

South Africa beat the Australians in the Tri Nations in Perth yesterday


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 30, 2009)

Today's motorcycle trip: Skovlunde - Hillerød - Gilleleje - Hundested - Frederiksværk - Copenhagen.
We finished the trip by meeting our biker buddies at Langelinie this evening, which was great.

And! 
Tomorrow's the annual traditional closing of the amusement park Bakken, located north of Copenhagen.
Motorcycle riders from all over Denmark - and a few from our neighbouring countries - meet at Nørrebrogade in Copenhagen at 5 o'clock in the afternoon, and at 7 o'clock we head north.
That's a great experience, and great fun. 







A small section of Nørrebrogade before take-off.







...sometimes we're not that many if the weather's bad... 







En route, Nørrebro.







The parking lot at Bakken. 
Note: If you go to Bakken by car that particular day, you haven't got a snowball's chance in a very hot place of leaving again before the bikes are gone! 
The police stops the traffic along the route to ensure safe passage for those of us on motorcycles, and usually it takes from 30 to 90 minutes for all of us to pass through, depending on how many we are (- which again depends on the weather...).
One year the police tried to change the route because of complaints from car drivers and house owners on the route.
The motorcycle riders didn't really care about that, they rode the traditional route.
The police hasn't really bothered to try and change the route since then. 
(- all are my photos from previous years' openings and closings of Bakken)


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIr2_vXzF3s_
Video quality is poor, but you get a basic idea about the general traffic situation. 

I meet with my buddy after work, and off we go.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm heading back tommorrow to campus. My fall semester starts on Tuesday!


----------



## jamierd (Aug 31, 2009)

after 15 months off and 2 surgerys to remove a tumour the size of a golf ball from my brain i finally get to go back to work next week.Means less time spent reading these forums but at least i will have siome money to buy more BF110s .living on £64 a week for the last year has not been fun i tell you


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is great news jamierd! Congrats!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 31, 2009)

With Messy 



Vassili Zaitzev said:


> I'm heading back tommorrow to campus. My fall semester starts on Tuesday!



Whats campus?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 2, 2009)

It's called Lyndon State College 109. It's not big, but I kinda like it up here. Plus, a lot of the mountains in Vermont are about an hour's drive away.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 2, 2009)

jamierd said:


> after 15 months off and 2 surgerys to remove a tumour the size of a golf ball from my brain i finally get to go back to work next week.Means less time spent reading these forums but at least i will have siome money to buy more BF110s .living on £64 a week for the last year has not been fun i tell you



That's fricken awesome, congratulations!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2009)

The week went by so damn fast!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 6, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> It's called Lyndon State College 109. It's not big, but I kinda like it up here. Plus, a lot of the mountains in Vermont are about an hour's drive away.



Sounds good , was just asking - thought campus was like a place you went to live while you attended school


----------



## conkerking (Sep 6, 2009)

Beating my son by two shots on the par-3 course. 

He's nine.


----------



## trackend (Sep 6, 2009)

I just went up my yacht club and a couple of crews from the Lower Thames rowing club were on a vsit having lunch Yesterday they completed the Thames great river race 22 miles in 2 hours ( not bad for a 26ft gig ) anyway looks like Ive wangled a trip out with them, that should knacker me good and proper I havent rowed for 15 years.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 6, 2009)

Got a new job with the same boss. I'm going to do bio-informatics. Got tired of the lab after 10 years (too routine), it was time for a change. This looks really promising.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2009)

Make sure you've got a boat then Lee!
That's great news Jamie, I'm relly pleased to hear your back, up and about. Good luck on your return to work.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice to hear Jamie! 

And I hope your real proud Conkering  

My dad did something similar when I was six... we were riding bikes and he wanted to race and I was winning (of course he'd let me win to think I was good at something) with 20 feet to go he just blew by me. I started crying.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 6, 2009)

Was given a book - Emily Post: "Etiquette", 25th printing 1937, by a friend who thought it could be fun for me to read, because we talked about everyday etiquette one evening. And then I discovered that the book was signed by Mrs. Post, as well as the person who gave the book to his/her mother for christmas 1937! 
For a book collector and history freak like me, that's incre...no, it's great. 
Told my buddy about the signature, and he said: "Oh yes, that's right - it's okay, you can keep it anyway."
Well - thanks.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 6, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Sounds good , was just asking - thought campus was like a place you went to live while you attended school



It is. When I say campus, I mean that the classes are in the same area of buildings. There's about eight buildings dedicated to housing students, dorms. The classes themselves are in the educational building. The campus is small enough for me to walk from one side to another in about five minutes.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 7, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> It is. When I say campus, I mean that the classes are in the same area of buildings. There's about eight buildings dedicated to housing students, dorms. The classes themselves are in the educational building. The campus is small enough for me to walk from one side to another in about five minutes.



Ah I see ,THX for the info mate


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2009)

Fantastic Jamie!

Great stuff folks!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 7, 2009)

It rained on and off most of the day, great.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 7, 2009)

Just got a text message on my phone, from my local library:
My order, "JV44: The Galland Circus" has arrived and is ready to get picked up. 
Later, guys! *waves*


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 7, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Ah I see ,THX for the info mate



Np man. Are you going to a university too?


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 7, 2009)

Went to the library, and it turned out that there was not one, but five books waiting for me there. *_runs around the others with arms up a broad grin plastered to face_* 
So now I can sit down with my after-dinner-coffee ( - treated myself to a deep pan pizza at the nearby mall *hic*), and start reading:

Robert Forsyth: JV 44: The Galland Circus.
Donald Caldwell: JG 26: Top Guns Of The Luftwaffe.
Donald Caldwell: The JG 26 War Diary, Vol. 1.
Donald Caldwell: The JG 26 War Diary, Vol. 2.
Werner Held: Adolf Galland: Ein Fliegerleben in Krieg und Frieden.

A quick look-through tells me that the Caldwell books are a total must have.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 10, 2009)

That video...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnsfRWaDL-E_

Is it normal that I enjoy that song so much ?


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 10, 2009)

JR's buying lunch for me today as I do not get a lunch break today!


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 10, 2009)

Went to Kulhuse with biker buddy Jørn, he went swimming while I watched the beautiful sunset and had a cup of coffee, and we sat and talked until the stars came out on a warm and beautiful night.
Then went home, and stopped on the way for an ice cream at a local gas station. Nice trip, beautiful evening.


----------



## conkerking (Sep 11, 2009)

The fact that it's Friday. That's all I need.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 11, 2009)

Today is my two year anniversary of finding and becoming a member of this site. Learned a lot of new things and made a whole bunch of friends from around the globe.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Today is my two year anniversary of finding and becoming a member of this site. Learned a lot of new things and made a whole bunch of friends from around the globe.



Congrats Buck, glad to know you mate!


----------



## rochie (Sep 11, 2009)

got the garage cleaned out and measured up for drywall etc so i can convert it into a modelling workshop and get back to sticking bits of plastic together again !


----------



## conkerking (Sep 12, 2009)

This evening I saw something that made me stop, stare and grin like an idiot.

I went over to Sherwood Forest for a thrash around on my bike, it's just a few miles from where I live. It's a beautiful, warm late summer's evening, with hardly a cloud in the sky. I was pedalling back, and behind me at six o'clock I noticed a hot air balloon, which is a common enough sight around here on a clear, still evening, not far away, half a mile maybe, couldn't guess at its altitude but not very high. 

Then I heard the sound of jet engines, and from eleven o'clock, in front of me and to the left, flew in the Red Arrows, slow as you like, in two "vee" formations, one behind the other. According to their web site they've been doing a display in Scotland today, and it's an indirect way to get back to Scampton, but there they were, flying at what couldn't have been more than a few hundred feet. Anyway, the Arrows proceeded to fly _underneath _the hot air balloon - and as they passed under they hit the smoke for a three-four second burst, before going on their way and leaving a blanket of smoke below the balloon's basket. How cool is that? 8) Safe to say, if I had been in the balloon, I would have quite literally cr*pped myself with excitement...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Have a 3.5 work week this week then off for 11.5 days. Then I'll wish I had another week to rest and recovers from my long vacation


----------



## Negative Creep (Sep 17, 2009)

I now have a History degree! Got the confirmation I passed so I am now officially a Ba (Hons). Hooray!


----------



## conkerking (Sep 17, 2009)

Negative Creep said:


> I now have a History degree! Got the confirmation I passed so I am now officially a Ba (Hons). Hooray!



Congrats, mate!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2009)

Well done mate!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Sep 17, 2009)

got one large red rose from my girlfriend and the card attached to it was a ticket for two to tunisa for one week..leaving next saturday    

must have done somthing right


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 17, 2009)

When you figure it out, let the rest of us know!!!

Man, that's awesome!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Sep 17, 2009)

i will  cant even belive it myself..but its all so true  and that sure made my day  and i sure need that vacation badely


----------



## Maestro (Sep 18, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> got one large red rose from my girlfriend and the card attached to it was a ticket for two to tunisa for one week..leaving next saturday
> 
> must have done somthing right



Hmmm... I rather think that it is something to make you do something. Wait for it, the day before you come back, she'll say something like...

"Oh, by the way, there has been a flooding at my parents' house. My mother will come stay with us for the next few weeks."


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 18, 2009)

Had a really nice day, got home early, got a few things sorted out that has occupied my thoughts for a couple of days, the weather's really nice - still summer here, it's sunny and warm, so a buddy and I are going for a motorcycle ride together, later this afternoon. Me likes. 
And right now it's nap time...*_yawns and stree-e-eee-e-e-etches..._*


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Maestro said:


> Hmmm... I rather think that it is something to make you do something. Wait for it, the day before you come back, she'll say something like...
> 
> "Oh, by the way, there has been a flooding at my parents' house. My mother will come stay with us for the next few weeks."



darn,,that i dident think of..i guess you are on to something there..hehe


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2009)

Great stuff lads! 

One word.....F-R-I-D-A-Y!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 18, 2009)

AGREED JAN!


----------



## Negative Creep (Sep 18, 2009)

Friday just heralds a weekend of non stop work for me! But thanks for the replies, I am rather proud if I don't say so myself (first person ever from my family to get A levels, first to enter Uni, first to get a degree, last to get a proper job!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2009)

Good sleep in....of to see my Mum!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 19, 2009)

Went to see the "Heideroosjes" yesterday, a Dutch Punk-rock band. Had a great time.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2009)

Nothing as of yet...still waiting and hoping!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2009)

Steak for breakfast!


----------



## imalko (Sep 19, 2009)

Coming to the forum and seeing a new banner in place. 
Thanks Wojtek!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2009)

Good Lord, I am Captain Oblivious today. Thanks Wotjek - looks fricken awesome!!!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 19, 2009)

Red Sox up 11 - 3 over the Oriels in the 8th. SWEET!!!

Oh and the banner page is pretty sweet too...


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 20, 2009)

The 3 and half year old came running in the house yelling "Ancaster, Ancaster" and she was right the Lanc from CWH was doing its Saturday circuit and she heard it before me and better yet identified it


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 20, 2009)

LOL Pb 'Ancaster'


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice pb, you have her trained well!


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 20, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Nice pb, you have her trained well!


to well ....everything that flies I get notification on but i was impressed with the Lanc ident


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 20, 2009)

Cool, pb! 

Okay, my good day today:

Went with biker buddy Jørn to the Motorcycle- and Radio Museum in Stubbekøbing.
Had a wonderful time, drooling over the following bikes:
ACE, AJS, Ariel, BMW, BSA, Cleveland, Cotton, Douglas, DKW, Excelsior, FN, Göricke, Humber, Henderson, Harley Davidson, Indian, James, Motto Rewe, La Mondiale, Matchless, Monark, Nimbus, New Hudson, Norton, Nera-Car, NV, NSU, Pierce Arrow, Panther, Puch, Rudge, Royal Enfield, Reading Standard, Raleigh, Sunbeam, Sarolea, Super X, The Vendex, Triumph and Wanderer - many of them in different models, of course. The oldest bike was from 1897, I think. _Max _ cool with me! 
Ooooh the drool stuff! Ooooh the bikes! 
And of course my camera got _very _busy. 
We also had a very nice chat with the museum attendant, who is a motorcycle enthusiast as well, so it was a great experience. 

Afterwards we had dinner at an old - what do you call those places, where the milk was brought in in the old days, and made into ice cream, cream, butter and such? That must be a dairy-something-or-other. 
Anyway, that place has been turned into a nice restaurant, and they've got a very good cook and very reasonable prices. Yum! 

Afterwards we went home after a great day on the road together - the sun was out, the weather was warm, the roads were dry and there were still many motorcycles on the roads - really good to see.
So all in all a very nice day - and approx. 234 kms (145.5 miles) done, which I've enjoyed tremendously.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2009)

England avoided a 7-0 whitewash in the ODI series with Australia and Man United beat Man City 4-3 in the Manchester Derby.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2009)

BB - pics of all the bikes you saw??????????????


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 21, 2009)

What cheered me up last night was coming home after being out of town on business, and seeing my 14 month old son get excited to see me! Made my whole weekend of being gone somewhat worthwhile!


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 21, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> BB - pics of all the bikes you saw??????????????



Coming right up, in my photo thread.


----------



## conkerking (Sep 22, 2009)

Lucky13's new avatar.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, it did.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 22, 2009)

Came back from a kickass U2 concert. Don't agree with alot of Bono's views, but they do know how to put on a good show.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 22, 2009)

U2 is great. Where did they play?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 22, 2009)

They played at Foxboro, Massachusetts; in Gilette Stadium, where the Patriots play. I'm half awake right now because I had to drive back with my brother 200 miles to campus on five hours of sleep and two cups of coffee.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh, very cool! Who drove?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 22, 2009)

We took his car, a volvo S70. He drove on the way there, I drove on the way back.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice, I had to drive to the Outer Banks in North Carolina in a Honda Pilot. (480 miles.) With my two brothers, mom and dad. We would've flown but there are no airports near the Outer Banks so we would've had to rent a car and drive 3 hours. But it sucked, to say the least.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 22, 2009)

Finishing 96 pages of photo-/book scans. Go me! \o/


----------



## ellis995 (Sep 22, 2009)

Got a phone call from the DWP ( department for works and pensions ) 

they are sending me a giro ( something like a check ) for some money at last. After nearly 3 months without any money. yipheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 22, 2009)

ellis995 said:


> Got a phone call from the DWP ( department for works and pensions )
> 
> they are sending me a giro ( something like a check ) for some money at last. After nearly 3 months without any money. yipheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.



_That _was about friggin' time!
Congrats, good...no, GREAT to hear! 
I sure hope you get the money you haven't gotten during those three months!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 22, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Nice, I had to drive to the Outer Banks in North Carolina in a Honda Pilot. (480 miles.) With my two brothers, mom and dad. We would've flown but there are no airports near the Outer Banks so we would've had to rent a car and drive 3 hours. But it sucked, to say the least.



Damn, you have your license? How were the Outer Banks?


----------



## Maestro (Sep 23, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Damn, you have your license?



Actually, I was thinking the same thing... I thought he was 14 or something...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 23, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Damn, you have your license? How were the Outer Banks?



Nooo, still too young but the outer banks is barrier Islands off the coast of North Carolina. It's beautiful down there! But the car ride stunk.


----------



## imalko (Sep 23, 2009)

So, what is it? You had to drive (yourself) or were you driven to N. Carolina (by someone else, presumably your father)? 

Must admit, your original post sounded as if you were driving yourself.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 23, 2009)

I was driven....... but my previous post said no I didn't drive..

I see I should've worded it differently. MY BAD. Moving on.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2009)

...don't sweat it Harrison!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 24, 2009)

Had Singapore noodles for lunch, yum


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 24, 2009)

No big Harrison, you should've seen some of my posts when I first joined.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2009)

..getting home from work and out of the [email protected] weather...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorted out booking my UK Clinical Aptitude Test (UKCAT) which is required for applications to Medicine here in the UK, sitting it a week today. So get that sorted and then the rest of the application done by the 19th of October and if things go badly (RAF) I might be starting a graduates medical degree this time next year. Yay! Another four years of University.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 28, 2009)

Sitting and listening to the Copenhagen Police Drink...eh, sry, Department's Choir Christmas cd, while translating a WW2 Magazine interview with Adolf Galland.
Slightly bizarre monday evening, but it amuses me.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 3, 2009)

....aaaaaaaaaand my ex surprised the he** out of me tonight, by calling and telling me that he had my new pc ready and installed; I just had to drop by and pick it up.

*deep silence*

My WHAT??? 

Surprise! 

It turned out that he had decided to let me take over one of his old computers, after he experienced this one I'm typing on right now, last week; and since the guy has his own little pc shop, even his old computer is a big improvement, compared with this old 'pooter here. 
So I'm still a bit shocked in the most positive way, and very happy.  
(Btw he got a _huge _hug and an almost profuse stream of thank yous on my way out of the door  )
So I'm busy backing up my files, and I'm preparing to get the new 'pooter started up. Yay!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2009)

sleeping in...public holiday today!


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Getting home from car show in Ft. Worth Texas and seeing my baby boy Conner last night!


----------



## Pong (Oct 7, 2009)

Nearly finished with my 1/72 Tamiya Mustang! And I saw two USN(?) Chinooks fly over. Great day so far.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2009)

Remember the pic from the What annoyed you Thread.....see below..

My son got a letter from the other Guys Insurance company today saying they had received a claim and it would appear that their client was for the most part at fault and to provide details of the damage to his car.

So it would seem the Guy is an honorable person and isn't a Sh!t after all....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice to hear, lets hope his insurance company is just as honourable


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Nice to hear, lets hope his insurance company is just as honourable



Well...that is the next BIG question isn't it....time again will tell...!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 7, 2009)

On a stock game for school, just made a crap load of money (virtual money) by selling stocks short!!!! It's risky, I won't do it again.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2009)

Buy some virtual models for the money H.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll ask my teacher if the money is redeemable in the form of models


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2009)

Skied last night at the indoor snowdome and although there was nothing set up and it was short as anything it was still good fun and I managed to pick up pretty much where I left off 6 months ago. Normally it takes me a bit longer than 2 runs to get it all right. Today we also did a pier jump (I don't know why it is like 10C outsides and about the same in the water). Still the 1 dive and rapid exit was good fun.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 9, 2009)

Cool stuff, Gnomey. 

I played petanque with some colleagues today, and later tonight there's a big arrangement going on at all the museums and other places in Copenhagen, called the "Cultural Night", from 6 o'clock until midnight.
And I'm going back again to help the colleagues at the Police- and Crime Museum tonight, so I'm definitely looking forward to tonight! 
Trousers washed and ironed.
Shirt washed and ironed, newly polished brass buttons inserted at pocket flap thingys.
Shoes polished,
Tie washed, ironed and tied properly.
Sweater clean and nice.
Biker suit packed and ready, so it is w. helmet, gloves and ear plugs.
Camera packed.
Ready. 
Later, a biker buddy'll pick me up and drive me home, and since it's been a while since I've seen him last, it's going to be good fun seeing Poul again and catching up with him and his trusty old blue BMW K100RT. 
So all in all a good day, and hopefully a good night too.
Pics'll follow later. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 9, 2009)

It's finally Friday. I've got a fridge full of imported and microbrewed beer and I need to make room for some groceries. E-Nuff said!?


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Are you living the high life or what Buck?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 9, 2009)

No Miller for me. Striclty high grade stuff. Been a hard week on my bodyparts this week that I decided I need to relax and create a new butt imprint in the Laz-e-boy this weekend


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hear ya there! Not a big drinker anymore, but when I do feel like a beer, I have been trying some of the smaller breweries something with more flavor to it!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 9, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> Hear ya there! Not a big drinker anymore, but when I do feel like a beer, I have been trying some of the smaller breweries something with more flavor to it!



I hear you, I don't drink much at all anymore either. Have a hard time stomaching what passes for beer in the good old USA. Micros and imports are about all I drink when I want a beer nowadays.
If you ever find yourself in the Twin Cities (Mpls/St.Paul) we'll make sure to find some brews made in Brooklyn Center by the Surly Brewing Co. If you like your beer with excessive Hop flavor Surly Furious is what you want. There are a couple really nice brew joints over in St.Paul as well. 

Now I have to urge to sit on a barstool and have someone else bring me beer this weekend instead of getting up and going to the fridge myself


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Dang, sounds good to me too! Rather be in a pub right now than sitting at my desk!


----------



## jamierd (Oct 9, 2009)

Won my appeal today now the scumbag government will have to give me what i have earned is only an extra £30 a week but it is my £30


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2009)

jamierd said:


> Won my appeal today now the scumbag government will have to give me what i have earned is only an extra £30 a week but it is my £30



Happy for ya mate..


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 10, 2009)

I get to spend time with my diddy! 

p.s. I love my diddy!

lil' bit


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 10, 2009)

$50 gift certificate to hobby shop! (Late birthday gift) Hell ya!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm still chuckling over Bikerbabe's ex bringing to her a revamped *****... I mean PC.

How's that working out for you BB?


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 10, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> I'm still chuckling over Bikerbabe's ex bringing to her a revamped *****... I mean PC.
> 
> How's that working out for you BB?



Just fine - thanks for asking.  
Has been busy installing all my fave programs, transferring my tons of photos and overall setting the thing up to my liking. Takes some getting used to, going from being able to print runes to printing gothic letters - I enjoy getting "modern" and "up to date".


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 10, 2009)

Went shooting yesterday for the first time in long time. Got to have a go at a 12 gauge and a lever action 30-30. I like them!


----------



## Glider (Oct 11, 2009)

Still smiling at a report in the papers about four muggers who picked on two women. Turned out that they were cage fighters who were doing a charity pub crawl in drag.

Almost felt sorry for them.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2009)

Glider said:


> Still smiling at a report in the papers about four muggers who picked on two women. Turned out that they were cage fighters who were doing a charity pub crawl in drag.
> 
> Almost felt sorry for them.



Yeah I saw that, friggin' hilarious, serves the Pr!cks right...dumb @sses


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 11, 2009)

And they did it in heels! -


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 11, 2009)

Was given my mom's other sewing machine which she doesn't use anymore.
Was and is totally moved, because she loved that machine.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hit the archery range with the longbow over the weekend. Bad news is I broke the ends of a couple of arrows, good news is that means I'm grouping my arrows pretty well.
Saw a bunch of deer over the weekend on my daily walks in the woods. Snuck up on a couple fawns and a doe that I've seen quite a bit this summer/fall. They sure have gotten big Was fun to see how close I could sneak up to them. Every time they would get a little nervous I'd lightly whistle or talk real quiet to them and they would get a little curious and stick around and even walk a little closer. Got to within about 10 yards or so of the two young ones, Momma was a bit more cautious and stayed a bit further away.


----------



## Negative Creep (Oct 18, 2009)

Five weeks today and I'll be on the plane to New Zealand!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 20, 2009)

I will visit Deelen on Saturday. Deelen is an airfield near Arnhem and was the major German nightfighter comand center in WWII.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 20, 2009)

That sounds cool Marcel. 


Wheels


----------



## Negative Creep (Oct 23, 2009)

Car is now working and I've handed in my resignation letter


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2009)

getting home from work a tad early!


----------



## rochie (Oct 23, 2009)

garage cleared out, got the carpet layed down and going to buy the plasterboard and wood for framing to start converting into my model workshop


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2009)

Don't forget the bar in the back, left hand corner mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2009)

....and sending out the invitations for the workshop warming party!





Weekend!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 23, 2009)

Couldn't agree more Jan!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2009)

Skiing twice next week. One indoor slope (Freestyle practice) and the next day dry slope (Race Practice). Would rather focus on freestyle as that is what I do (I rather jokingly tried a run of slalom at my Universities trails and it seems I was as quick as the others (on my freestyle skis) on the race team so they offered me both and so I am doing both. Doubt I'll get far in competition in freestyle but it is just for fun, might to better in the racing but at the end of the day it is more skiing for me before I head to the Alps (Avoriaz) in January (with the Uni team) for a well deserved graduation holiday. Probably to another few weeks skiing elsewhere this year as well when I can.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2009)

Model Expo weekend! offf to the show within the hour....


----------



## rochie (Oct 24, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Don't forget the bar in the back, left hand corner mate!



fridge is already plugged in

been and bought all the plasterboard and other stuff and saved £50 !!!!!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 24, 2009)

Had a good day with the Fokker G.1 guys. Visited the Diogenes bunker at Deelen (photo's come later).


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 25, 2009)

Ranting in the Police cars thread...about motorcycles.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2009)

Did ok at the Model Expo!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 25, 2009)

A friend showed me a new way to hide gum in our mouths at school.

Teachers think when they catch one kid they've hit the jackpot. What they're doing is just showing whose the weakest link. Just about the whole class has gum and they are oblivious......  

And on Friday the principal(she such a b___h) kept calling a kid in to her office and telling him to leave. SO finally the kid told her off (the fifth time he was called) and I had to drop something off and was listening. It was quite funny.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Got home last night after a "eventful" weekend roofing a aunts house with a few arguing uncles and seeing my baby boy Conner and Angie after being gone all weekend.


----------



## piet (Oct 26, 2009)

The builders are out of my house finaly...the house got all new windows 
The mes they leave behind


----------



## Marcel (Oct 27, 2009)

My youngest son decided that 10 months was old enough to start walking. As this is of course way too early, it looks a bit odd with his 75 cm. Now I have a walking baby in the room


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 27, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> A friend showed me a new way to hide gum in our mouths at school.
> 
> .


Don't have your mouth open


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2009)

Successfully completed two presentations (one to the sports clubs of the Uni). Quite enjoyed them but it is always nice to see the back of a good presentation.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 28, 2009)

It's hump day, and looking forward to the first weekend in over a month where I do not have anything planned.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 29, 2009)

Spotted myself in the bathroom mirror this morning, pre-shower.
Looked like a cross between David Bowie and Adolf Hitler's sister - ARGH! 
Thank GOD for showers and hair washing!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2009)

Got 2 days of skiing lined up. One today and another tomorrow. Today is a freestyle park session at the indoor snowdome and tomorrow is race training at the dry slope :/ Not really liking dry slope but it is still skiing. Stupid hire car pick-up time is 9am when we need it at 13:00 why can't we just pick it up at 12:00


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 30, 2009)

I can lift my right arm up again!!! After getting that nasty Tetanus shot on Tuesday I've had trouble lifting my arm out to my side singe it has been sore ever since. I can finally lift it now after 3 days. Still a little sore to the touch, but at least I should be able to get out and shoot the bow this weekend, hopefully?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 31, 2009)

A nice bottle of Merlborough Sauvigon Blanc with my dinner


----------



## rochie (Oct 31, 2009)

last shift at work tonight, off tomorow been a hell of a week to work


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2009)

Good afternoons skiing.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 31, 2009)

˙˙˙pǝɹoq ɯ,ı 'sǝʎ˙˙˙sǝʇɐpdn ʎuunɟ puɐ ǝƃuɐɹʇs ʞooqǝɔɐɟ ɥʇıʍ unɟ ƃuıʌɐɥ -


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 31, 2009)

Dammit Maria, I can read Australian!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 31, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dammit Maria, I can read Australian!



So can I - let's go to Oz!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 31, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dammit Maria, I can read Australian!



LMAO!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 31, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> ˙˙˙pǝɹoq ɯ,ı 'sǝʎ˙˙˙sǝʇɐpdn ʎuunɟ puɐ ǝƃuɐɹʇs ʞooqǝɔɐɟ ɥʇıʍ unɟ ƃuıʌɐɥ -



Maria, have you joined the ww2aircraft.net group?


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 31, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Maria, have you joined the ww2aircraft.net group?



Off to join...catch ya on FB.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 1, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> So can I - let's go to Oz!



Plenty of room


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dammit Maria, I can read Australian!



Sh!t ain't upside down here man....it's the rest of the world thats out of kilter...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2009)

Fixed the internet speed, it is back up to speed now which is great.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 1, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Fixed the internet speed, it is back up to speed now which is great.



Lucky! I am just trying to get that sorted..

What cheered me up? 

No baseball, got canceled... 

Well actually it didn't its rescheduled for the town we were playing against and I have a big soccer game today so I can't go. 

I didn't feel like playing baseball today anyway!


----------



## sabrina (Nov 3, 2009)

..finally having an evening off to do absolute nothing...yikes...I've forgotten what free time is like...GLORIOUS!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 3, 2009)

sabrina said:


> ..finally having an evening off to do absolute nothing...yikes...I've forgotten what free time is like...GLORIOUS!



Hey, I remember you Welcome back.

4 day work week this and next week, unless I can talk the boss into letting me go a little negative in the vacation hours area.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 3, 2009)

Heading off to the phys today for a check-up on my flu 'n cold.
Got a recommendation to a lung clinic, and didn't expect to be able to get an appointment in the foreseeable future.
Called them, got an appointment tonight. Yay!


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Spent last night at the mall with just me and my son. Got some great books in the bargain bin at Waldenbooks. 2 aircraft books, a book for Conner, and a book about ships for $10 that will make a great gift for my dad for Christmas.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 3, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Heading off to the phys today for a check-up on my flu 'n cold.
> Got a recommendation to a lung clinic, and didn't expect to be able to get an appointment in the foreseeable future.
> Called them, got an appointment tonight. Yay!



I don't ever recall anyone getting quite that excited over a Doctor appointment before Hope you get well soon.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 3, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I don't ever recall anyone getting quite that excited over a Doctor appointment before Hope you get well soon.



Hi Bucksn. and thanks. 
Well what's to worry about when it's a lung clinic?
Blow in a hose and get the air sacs x-rayed, that isn't so difficult, the hard part was getting there and back again. 
Huge public hospitals are frightfully easy to get lost in, but lo and behold, old scout Black Fox here managed anyway. 
Results: Fine lungs, although I _was _recommended to quit the cigars and the cold.  *happy smile*


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2009)

Finally finalised my insurance claims for the repair of my Iphone. Get it back on Friday hopefully which will be great.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 3, 2009)

Just talked my Boss into letting me go into negative numbers and borrow some vacation time so I can take a few days of next week instead of just one A hunting I wll go


----------



## sabrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Congratulations, Bucksnort! Have fun with your time off..


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 4, 2009)

Finding a couple of nice books at the used stuff-store today:
Antoine De Saint-Exupéry: Courrier Sud, and same author: Pilote de Guerre.
Time to dig in and relax.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2009)

My son rang the insurance company that was handling his write off claim to check what was going on...."your cheque is done and going in the post"...paid the full market value ($4000) plus his towing cost ($250) so he is happy...well he will be in a couple of days!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 5, 2009)

That’s great news Wayne, I'm happy for him


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks Vic, he was worried they might pay around $2500 and tell him to sell the parts off to recoup further monies...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2009)

I got my iPhone back


----------



## rochie (Nov 5, 2009)

got started on my workshop


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 5, 2009)

Realizing I have been a member of this forum for 2 years now! Thanks to all for everything I have learned!


----------



## KMeyrick (Nov 5, 2009)

I had a parent come in today and volunteered to stand at the copier and photocopy for me- she got done in an hour what would have taken me all night to do with everything else I have to do. AND she's coming in tomorrow to do more!!

YEAH!! I may finally be 1 step ahead instead of 5 steps behind.

ROCHIE- what workshop????? and Cas is writing an essay at school about how she wants and plans to be a chef when she grows up.


----------



## sabrina (Nov 6, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Finding a couple of nice books at the used stuff-store today:
> Antoine De Saint-Exupéry: Courrier Sud, and same author: Pilote de Guerre.
> Time to dig in and relax.



I'm writing an article on Saint-Exupery right now. Have you read his basics like Wind, Sand, and Stars; Night Flight; The Little Prince yet?


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 6, 2009)

sabrina said:


> I'm writing an article on Saint-Exupery right now. Have you read his basics like Wind, Sand, and Stars; Night Flight; The Little Prince yet?



I've read The Little Prince, the rest: Not yet.


----------



## rochie (Nov 6, 2009)

KMeyrick said:


> ROCHIE- what workshop????? and Cas is writing an essay at school about how she wants and plans to be a chef when she grows up.



i'm converting the garage into a workshop so i've got a place to build and display my models 

when can Cassey start were two chefs short over here already !!!!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 7, 2009)

rochie said:


> got started on my workshop




SWEET!!


----------



## sabrina (Nov 8, 2009)

Moving to a different apartment within my complex. I loved my current beauty, but this one came up as half the price and is only 200 sq.ft. smaller, and I was really taken with it. I thought it was absolutely lovely and still has plenty of room for my office space and my furniture. Yea! Half off rent each month is huge....going from 1130 every month--utilities not included--to 559 a month means more money for tuition and flight training...yea baby.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2009)

NICE!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 8, 2009)

Alright Sabrina, that sounds like a true bargain! Congrats.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2009)

Good stuff Sabrina...a Win-Win situation!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> My son rang the insurance company that was handling his write off claim to check what was going on...."your cheque is done and going in the post"...paid the full market value ($4000) plus his towing cost ($250) so he is happy...well he will be in a couple of days!



Oh, and YES......he got his Cheque!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 8, 2009)

Sweet news Wayne


----------



## sabrina (Nov 8, 2009)

That's great....quick, too. I'm still waiting for mine. Congrats..


----------



## proton45 (Nov 9, 2009)

This video did the trick...their is nothing like watching some well toned (female) athletes do their thing!

Bootyful Soccer VideoVideo


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 10, 2009)

What made me happy today. Was abled to purchase Michelle Malkins latest book and 2 of Glenn Beck's books from a Bookstore in Brisbane. Ordered all 3 books from the US and will have them in 2 weeks time. Looking forward to some good informative reading.

Also pleased with my daughter today. She behaved very well at speech therapy today


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 10, 2009)

And again today regarding our 8 yr old daughter. Some time ago my wife and I approached the ENT Doctor (Ear Nose Throat) Specialist about Cochlear Ear Transplant for Daughter. Wife Daughter and I last month had an appointment at the Mater Hospital in South Brisbane about Cochlear Ear Transplants for a child. Just to further our knowledge and to see if Daughter can be fitted with Cochlear and Hospital informed us Yes daughter can be. We have to go in next Tuesday to discuss further about Transplant to Mater Hospital.

And today The Speech Therapist at Brisbane Speech Pathology further recommended this operation. My wife and I have decided we will go ahead with all medical recommendations for our daughter


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 10, 2009)

Emac - it's good to hear about your daughter, I hope all goes well with the surgery and all. 

And my good things today?
Finally got back to work again, after a month spent more or less in bed, with cold, flu, pneumonia, antibiotics, more cold and flu, a visit to a lung clinic - and _finally _getting better this week. Sigh!


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Good news BB! Or maybe bad news also having to go back to work!


----------



## sabrina (Nov 10, 2009)

Yea!! My insurance company finally paid me back...took a while because the guy at fault was uninsured and here in AZ it's not required to have uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage. It's on there now....


----------



## sabrina (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, BB, a month? What did you officially have? Great to hear you're doing better, anyways...must feel good to get back in the swing of things!


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks BB. Daughter is more anxious to get the implant then her mother and myself. Daughter has picked out the colour for Outer transmitter. Pink of course. Her current hearing aids are pink and so it the ear moulds. Up until a year ago I had never seen Ear Moulds Tubes and such for hearing aids in Pink. But Hearing Australia proved me wrong. They presented a catalogue of colours and of course my girl said Dad can I have the Pink ones. I had to laugh BB

By the way BB get well soon


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 11, 2009)

Good news Maria.
My good news is my UK pension came through for the first time today


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 11, 2009)

*Messy1:* Nah, I enjoy it, it's pretty limited just how much fun it is, sitting around at home, doing nothing much but knit socks, read books, watch movies and surf the web. I't s alright for a limited amount of time, but it gets old pretty fast when you're used to being out and about. 

*Sabrina:* About time, too! Good to hear.  And to reply on your question: I had flu two times, pneumonia once, and plenty of cold. 

*Emac:* Heheh, she's a true girl then - pink = awesome!  It's pretty amazing what you can get for various kinds of physical aid, in all sorts of shapes and colours these days. It's nice though, instead of a boring skin colour you can get all sorts of flashy colours and patterns - me likes.  

*Vic:* About time, too! Great to hear - it can get pretty gruelling and nerve-wracking, when one don't know where next month's money is going to come from! 

Oh - my good stuff for today?
Woke up at 0536 without the aid of the alarm clock.   
As I don't meet in before 10 o'clock, that gives me plenty of time to relax, make a decent morning meal for once, and have a nice relaxed cup of coffee and generally get ready for today in a nice, relaxed I-have-plenty-of-time-and-excess-energy-kinda way.
We're a small bunch of guys who's going to be tuitored today on how to perform job interviews, so everyone's expected to show up, wearing our best and look as good as possible.
That gives me time to iron a shirt and my good trousers too, polish my shoes and get ready with time to spare, instead of my usual get-out-of-bed-wash-face-brush-teeth-get-dressed-get-out-of-door-oops-keys!-regular lifestyle. 
And guess what?
It _feels _good, too!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2009)

Glad things are going ok for you Guys...and Gals!

Good to see around again Emac, best of luck with your Daughter mate


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2009)

Nothing....


----------



## sabrina (Nov 12, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Nothing....



Nice.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 12, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Nothing....



Whats the matter ?


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 12, 2009)

Discovering the Poetry thread in here...*wipes eyes, gasps for air and holds belly - hurts from laughing too hard*    OMG, thanks guys!  
It's here:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/poetry-6740.html


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 13, 2009)

Made good headway on my GB after UK visitors left


----------



## sabrina (Nov 13, 2009)

That _was_ entertaining.  Especially the last page.

_(RE: poetry thread)_


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2009)

One word....F-R-I-D-A-Y, which mean weekend!

As for the "nothing" from yesterday, occasionally i get a bit low, depressed or what you want to call it, when my dead friends pop into my mind, all 7 of them..... 
Sometimes wonder "what if they would have been alive today......" You know....

Oh well!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 13, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> One word....F-R-I-D-A-Y, which mean weekend!
> 
> As for the "nothing" from yesterday, occasionally i get a bit low, depressed or what you want to call it, when my dead friends pop into my mind, all 7 of them.....
> Sometimes wonder "what if they would have been alive today......" You know....
> ...


Same here, man...best thing to do when you start missin' them, is lift a glass in thier memory and remember the good times!


----------



## proton45 (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow, their is lots of good things happening...I'm glad for all!!!


----------



## sabrina (Nov 13, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> One word....F-R-I-D-A-Y, which mean weekend!
> 
> As for the "nothing" from yesterday, occasionally i get a bit low, depressed or what you want to call it, when my dead friends pop into my mind, all 7 of them.....
> Sometimes wonder "what if they would have been alive today......" You know....
> ...



Lucky, I'm sorry to hear that. As much of an optimist I am, that's life--no matter who are you or what kind of life you've led, there are always things that come back to haunt us--whether they were originally good or bad. I'm betting just about everyone on here would agree. 

Glad you're having a better day...


----------



## DBII (Nov 13, 2009)

The last car note will be paid Saturday!!!!

DBII


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 13, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> One word....F-R-I-D-A-Y, which mean weekend!
> 
> As for the "nothing" from yesterday, occasionally i get a bit low, depressed or what you want to call it, when my dead friends pop into my mind, all 7 of them.....
> Sometimes wonder "what if they would have been alive today......" You know....
> ...



Sorry to hear that Lucky. I lost a fellow co-worker last christmas. , so I do know where you're coming from.


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 13, 2009)

Its friday which means two days away from the military, whoo hooo!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 13, 2009)

Jan I know exactly how you feel. My grandpa died when I was 5. I always thought what if I got to know him more. In school I just sorta wonder away and forget about everything and think about him.......... boy do I miss him.

But this is the what cheered you up thread so agreeing with ya again Jan! FRIDAY!


----------



## KMeyrick (Nov 14, 2009)

standing in a room full of marines and signing the Marine Corp hymn before the birthday cake was cut. 

(The ball is tomorrow night, this was just the pre ceremony at the local Leatherneck Club)

Semper Fi!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 14, 2009)

Lots of good music on the radio, golden oldies


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 14, 2009)

It's 09:56 am here in Denmark, and I've done a week's dirty dishes (- haven't got a dishwasher...), cleaned the kitchen, swept and vacuum cleaned the rest of the apartment, had breakfast (- bread w. soft-boiled eggs and a cup of coffee) and am now at the rest of the morning coffee.
Set a new record among my friends on Facebook in Pool (Practice), Bouncing Balls and Allied Escape. Go me. 
*pats self on top of head* 
Time for some R&R in the sofa with a good book.


----------



## sabrina (Nov 14, 2009)

No work until Tuesday PM...don't even have to think about some of those people at work for a few days. It's overcast and cozy, and I think I'm going to spend today writing, making some soup, watching TV...being cozy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2009)

My U/16 basketball team won their first game for the season!!...usually get flogged by anywhere from 30 to 60 points....but not today!!

didn't start well down 0 - 13...time out...gave them a serve they switched on and we won 34 - 19 !!!


----------



## cougar32d (Nov 16, 2009)

Stopped feeling sorry for myself...............going back to school to get an A&P license.


----------



## cougar32d (Nov 16, 2009)

Lucky, i know what you mean.......been punishing myself too long now. lifting a glass of good scotch now.....that always cheers me up!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2009)

Just bought my new skis. K2 Kung Fujas 2010's in 169's with Marker Griffon Schizo's. I think they are the last pair in the UK as well which is even better. Just took me about an hour and half of calling all the shops that had them listed to see if they had them in stock. Certainly was worth though, can't wait to ski them.


----------



## Erich (Nov 17, 2009)

sweet skii's G ~ congrats and have fun on the slopes


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 17, 2009)

Has had a good day off from work. The leaders was s'posed to learn some stuff themselves today = no work today, så I visited my parents and got a whole lot of stuff done.
First get car head home for my...whatsitcalled...that card you need, so that you can vote? It's election night here in Denmark, so voting was to be done.
At the same time I picked up a crate of dinner plates I didn't need anymore, plus some old jackets and stuff - off to the used-stuff-shop with that.
Brought some trousers to mom's best friend Åse, who's having a hard time walking, plus she can't drive her car anymore (age), så she was happy when I showed up with some nice new trousers for her. Hope she can use them.
Then I went off and voted, and after that I picked up a book that I had ordered for my mother, that she wanted.
That done, then it was off to the library. Delivered a book back and picked up another one, and then I went back home to my parents.
Talked with my father about an old laptop that I didn't use anymore, and offered it to him, he said yes. 
Went home and picked that up.
When I got back, a friend called. He had given me his mother's old sewing machine back when she died, and now I didn't need it anymore, and so I had offered to give it back to him. He would like to have it back, and so i picked the machine up at my place and took it back to my buddy. 
Then I went back to have dinner with my parents - roastbeef, yum! - and now I'm at home, relaxing after a nice sunny day, getting a lot of things done and having a good time at the same time, too. 
To top it off, another buddy offered to drop by with some dvds that he had promised me a few weeks ago, but right now I just want to relax with a nice cup of evening coffee, so that'll have to be another day. 

So all in all I have enjoyed myself all day, while getting a lot of stuff done. Yay!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 17, 2009)

Sounds like a great day Maria! I take it you live pretty close to your parents? 



For me...no school.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 17, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Sounds like a great day Maria! I take it you live pretty close to your parents?
> 
> For me...no school.



Right, we live in the same city, my parents in the northern part, me south of the railroad tracks. 
No school = cool!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice! 

Yep theres some teachers convention so they all have work today!! And on my free time I am working on my Ju-87 and relaxing


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 17, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Nice!
> 
> Yep theres some teachers convention so they all have work today!! And on my free time I am working on my Ju-87 and relaxing



Now that's really nice!  *_sends a conscience-ridden [email protected]'s Bf-109-kit..._*


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2009)

Boiler is working again! THANK GOD!  Have no idea what it was though...





Warmth....aaaaahh!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 19, 2009)

Read some F*ck-wit was jailed for attacking a war veteran for nearly 9 years

Justice is rare


----------



## sabrina (Nov 19, 2009)

What cheered me up today is the fact that I'm now going to bed. 

No coworkers, particular guests, or workplace politics there! (If there is, I need a new lock on my door!)


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 19, 2009)

One day closer to the weekend. At my job, we are in our slow season, and with the economy the way it is, no one is really buying race parts in the off season, are sales have fallen off the past two months. Makes for agonizingly slow days, weeks, and months until race season get closer.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2009)

Nothing as of yet, still waiting though!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Weekend is almost here. Weather is supposed to be pretty nice, for November most of the weekend. Looks like clouds and rain all next week though.
May sneak out to the rifle range and put a few rounds through the Muzzleloader before hunting with it next weekend.
Thanksgiving is only a week away too. My favorite eating Holiday Got to loose a few more pounds before next Thursday as I usually put on a couple on that one day alone


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hear you there Buck. Weather here in Iowa has been unusually nice too! No snow on the ground, low 50's today! Guess there;s another reason to be happy.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Yep, going to head to for a little walk at lunch today. Too nice to sit inside at work for the lunch hour.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 20, 2009)

Has had anice day in the sunny weather.
Went with a bunch of colleagues and a couple of leaders to Jonstrupvang, a very beautiful area just a stone's throw from the old airfield Flyvestation Værløse near Copenhagen. We gathered nature-stuff to make decorations for christmas, and to top it off, one of the leaders got lost.  
There was bad mobile coverage in the area, so we couldn't get in touch with her that way. 
Plus she had forgotten to recharge her phone, så when we finally did get in touch with her, her phone died just as she picked up the call. 
Turned out that she had gotten lost - and then decided to take the bus home. 
She showed up around lunch. *giggles*
We had a really nice day in the sunshine, and the area was beautiful even here in winter, despite the lack of snow.

When I got home I took a solid nap, and I've just rediscovered two of my fave YouTube-videos: 
It's a motorcycle ride in two parts up the Großglockner Hochalpenstraße. I've been there with my ex but we went by car, so it's great to see that someone made a vid on motorcycle.
Even though the other half of the videos _does _tend to go by a little fast, to put it like that. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhHhnGLPo-w_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR_cTfgHKCE_

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Dang cat in that Avatar cracks me up
Weekend is nearly hear, 3 day work week next week too!!! Plus the good looking receptionist just walked past my workbench And now she just walked by again. Dang!!!


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 20, 2009)

FRIDAY may signify the beginning of the weekend for LUCKY. But when some one works shiftwork Lucky. FRIDAY is just another DAY of the working WEEK. Sorry to rain on your parade mate. LETS HEAR A CHEER FOR PAYDAY.


I agree Buck that cat has the beat down PAT MATE


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 20, 2009)

Gettin' to know a gal.....


----------



## cougar32d (Nov 21, 2009)

Start school on jan. 4th to get my A&p license........so excited, a new chapter in my life


----------



## cougar32d (Nov 21, 2009)

4 months sober today.....long way to go, but i'm happy about it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2009)

Well done mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2009)

cougar32d said:


> 4 months sober today.....long way to go, but i'm happy about it!



Good stuff man!

Internet speed just kicked in again friggin' Rippa!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 21, 2009)

cougar32d said:


> 4 months sober today.....long way to go, but i'm happy about it!





Wayne Little said:


> Internet speed just kicked in again friggin' Rippa!!



Sweet!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2009)

No internet speed for 4 days REALLY sucks!!..but your right daniel now she's working again....Sweet is right!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2009)

Scotland (!) beat the Aussies in the Autumn Rugby Internationals!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2009)

cougar32d said:


> 4 months sober today.....long way to go, but i'm happy about it!



Nicely done!


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 22, 2009)

Good on ya, B17 and Cougar!  

I found this little gem - a film clip of Ernst Udet landing his biplane at an airshow in Chicago before the war.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2CBx7x5GCI_

Seems like I'm going to have to give YouTube a thorough search. 
Oh yes, and the Firefox add-on DownloadHelper is great too.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 22, 2009)

cougar32d said:


> 4 months sober today.....long way to go, but i'm happy about it!



Good on ya Cougar








Gnomey said:


> Scotland (!) beat the Aussies in the Autumn Rugby Internationals!



It sucks……… 

Love the Avatar Maria


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Scotland (!) beat the Aussies in the Autumn Rugby Internationals!



Didn't the Aussies turn up?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2009)

Giteau was terrible. He missed 4 kickable kicks. Also you missed 2 clear tries. One was the hooker (Moore) who was clean through but got held up over the line and the other was a 3 on 1 overlap and Quade Cooper (I really dislike him for some reason) throws a misspass which goes forward and so the opportunity was missed. Thought that was really funny. Also Scotland's defence was excellent.


----------



## rochie (Nov 22, 2009)

Tottenham 9 - Wigan 1, nuff said


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 23, 2009)

Great weather


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2009)

rochie said:


> Tottenham 9 - Wigan 1, nuff said



'nuther team that didn't show up....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 23, 2009)

They all took a walk of Wigan Pier (Pommes know what that is)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2009)

Ski's arrived. Now to find some powder


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice, Gnomey!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 23, 2009)

Excellent, have fun at the glades!


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 23, 2009)

Got a book from a friend yesterday as a gift; "Motorflyvehåndbogen" - translated: Motor flight handbook, a danish basic learner's book on flying.  
Coffee: Check.
Warm bed: Check.
Book: Check.
Later, guys!


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 25, 2009)

Jaysus - got a parcel from a friend today, containing some sewing patterns (that aforementioned friend wants back later, np), a book on sewing (that I get to keep), a file folder with photos to be scanned, a cd-rom for the photos when scanned - and a luxurious shirt in medieval peasant-style. Yum!
If that ain't being spoiled rotten, then I don't know what is.
Next project:
Finding sewing patterns on WW2 uniform shirts.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

At last, kitchen was gutted ready for a rebuild.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2009)

My Son has got his new set of wheels....from his writeoff payout!


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 26, 2009)

Vic: good thing, hope you guys get the kitchen back up and in working condition ASAP. 

Wayne: Nice car!  Say congrats to your son from me. 

My good stuff:
Finally feeling a bit better with the flu; about friggin' time, too! 
Oh, and rediscovering Eddie Izzard on YouTube...dang, he's hilarious! 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6omQ5JjjLsE_
"Hitler never played RISK when he was a kid!" - gads, that one had me in stitches here!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Vic: good thing, hope you guys get the kitchen back up and in working condition ASAP.
> 
> Wayne: Nice car!  Say congrats to your son from me.
> 
> ...




Thanks Maria, will do...he loves it!

Glad you're on the mend too!


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks Wayne. 
Went to see my phys today; got some antibiotics to help get my second bout of pneumonia out of the system in a month.
Am glad that such a thing exists - antibiotics, that is. 
Think I'll rename this october-november strain of flu and pneumonia "Mein Kampf"!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2009)

Weekend!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 27, 2009)

A real nice Burger for lunch


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 27, 2009)

Not being hungry for once.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2009)

Left-overs!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2009)

Got my replacement DVD/RW drive the other day which gives me a drive again which is nice. Now back home for the weekend to see my brother in Les Miserables and generally chilling (and not having to cook for myself). Nice little break from Uni which I haven't had this term as I did my medical work experience over the mid semester break and therefore stayed down at Uni and 'worked'.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2009)

5 hour modelling window today...and the wife is ok with it!...


----------



## sabrina (Nov 28, 2009)

Making a quick $165 at the restaurant tonight.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 28, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> 5 hour modelling window today...and the wife is ok with it!...



Shhh!!! keep it quiet man! some blokes round here find out they may try and steal your woman!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 28, 2009)

Got a phone call to say the paints I've ordered have come in and will be in the post on Monday. Means I can attack my GB engine


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2009)

Got my Bf 109G-6 today! Now I only have to stay away from it, so that I don't start doing Bartel's *13*.... Got a few other projects needing to be finished first!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2009)

The snow is coming to the Alps (and hopefully to my local mountains as well)


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 28, 2009)

Good news all around, guys - good to hear!  

Yesterday a biker buddy - Poul - popped by, laden with good stuff for me:
Tobacco, dvd's, a couple of camera memory cards that he don't use anymore, and good company. 
Yup, that guy is as good as gold, and to top it off he's also a really sweet and gentle guy. Good man.

Today, another friend - Jørn - popped by with coffee, bread, sugar and ham - yum! 
Had a good time and several laughs at some good stories about his job mates, before he did me a huge favor by taking some of my library books back to the library for me. Thanks for that, buddy, it was a huge relief to get that over and done with. 
Y'know - friends like that are really worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't remember being in Denmark....


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 28, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I don't remember being in Denmark....



Oh, you!   *thwaps Jan gently on the shoulder*


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2009)

I forgot to add that, had I been there, I'd have brought that Hasegawa 1/48 '109 with Galland figure....


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 28, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I forgot to add that, had I been there, I'd have brought that Hasegawa 1/48 '109 with Galland figure....



Sweet, thanks for the kind thought. 
I do think however, that your company would've been fun enough as it is.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2009)

Relaxed after mini-weekend break home. My brothers school performance of Les Miserables was excellent.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2009)

Wing extension on my Ju-88 blended well with no visible marks, after I put some paint over it to check!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 30, 2009)

Went for a walk at lunch today and as I was walking back to the truck came across a nice 8 point Buck Deer trying to cross the trail in front of me. We were less than 10 yards apart, before he knew I was there. We both just stopped and stared at each other for a good 5 minutes ( I was late back from lunch, but it was worth it). He would let out a huff of air once and a while and then stomp his hoof into the ground. Deer do this to try to get something that they are not quite sure of to move. I just stood there and watched him.
I stood pretty still, but whistled and talked to him a bit. He did not really seem to care, but I could tell he wanted to get across the path to the other side. Too bad I have such a crappy cell phone camera as I could have gotten some nice pictures of him.
I've snuck up on many deer this way in the local parks and the "city" deer seem to be calmed down when you whistle lightly at them or talk really quiet and calm to them. This does not work on the "country" deer though

Finally I slowly walked a bit down the trail and then turned around and watched him cross the path where we first met.


----------



## ontos (Nov 30, 2009)

Today was our 44 th wedding anniversary. We have been together since Sophomores in high school and it keeps getting better.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 30, 2009)

ontos said:


> Today was our 44 th wedding anniversary. We have been together since Sophomores in high school and it keeps getting better.


Holy smokes! For reals?

Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 30, 2009)

ontos said:


> Today was our 44 th wedding anniversary. We have been together since Sophomores in high school and it keeps getting better.


Congratulations to both of you Ontos!!


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2009)

ontos said:


> Today was our 44 th wedding anniversary. We have been together since Sophomores in high school and it keeps getting better.



Congrats to you and the Missus, Man!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2009)

Congrats!!

Snow is dumping all over the Alps  Makes me happy to see winter arrive and that there will be good snow when I go skiing in January.


----------



## ontos (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks all, hope we make it to 65yrs.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 1, 2009)

Starting after Christmas I am going skiing every Monday until March  

Can't wait! As I love skiing so much!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 1, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Starting after Christmas I am going skiing every Monday until March
> 
> Can't wait! As I love skiing so much!


 
Skiers in New Jeresey?! Never knew there was such a thing.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 1, 2009)

Really? There are quite a few mountains in PA which is about an hour away (Probably less) . 

Skiing is pretty big in Northern Jersey


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 2, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Really? There are quite a few mountains in PA which is about an hour away (Probably less) .
> 
> Skiing is pretty big in Northern Jersey



Really, which mountains do you go to?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2009)

My Mum finally sold her car today...wanted 7 but settled for $6000.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 2, 2009)

Well that's definitely a good thing


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 2, 2009)

Got this on an exam for placement in high school!!   99/100!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 2, 2009)

Awesome, B-17 - congrats.  

I managed to find my three fave small shooting games from a few years ago, Moorhuhnjagd, Moorhuhnjagd Winter Edition, and Moorhuhnjagd 3. 
Just google "Moorhuhnjagd download" if you're curious. 

And speaking of hunting:
A friend popped by shortly to deliver two frozen pheasants and a ditto hare. Yum!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Got this on an exam for placement in high school!!   99/100!!



Congrates on the grade, but um......"hates mankind????????"






BikerBabe said:


> I managed to find my three fave small shooting games from a few years ago,


 
For the record Maria, that does not scare me at all......


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 2, 2009)

The word was Misanthrope

Thanks guys


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 3, 2009)

One word: Stollenkonfekt. *hiccup*


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2009)

Going skiing today (indoor snowdome) so get to try out my new skis for the first time 8) and try on some googles before I buy them...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 4, 2009)

Good thing, Gnomey!  Hope you ejoy the skiing, and that your new skis are great. 

My good thing for today:
Made a mistake this morning, and accidentally got hold of the shaving cream instead of the deodorant...had a laughing fit because of it. 

EDIT:

Cheerful stuff #2:
Finding "World war 2 in photographs" in danish at my local supermarket on sale for something like 10 US$. *_snatch_*


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2009)

Yep, skis were good. There was also a big air bag so I learned/perfected some new tricks on that. I now need to do them on snow, didn't do them on the snow last night as I didn't like the jump that was set up very much.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 5, 2009)

Tiny flurries beginning here. SNOW!!


----------



## gepp (Dec 6, 2009)

today i got a late B/day pressy from my fiancés uncle mark  4 framed old school reprint aintings of ww2 aviation art at a swap meet last week they are done by some guy called robert talylor pics are awesome


----------



## Marcel (Dec 6, 2009)

My son's birthday, he's 1 year old now


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 7, 2009)

Congratulations Marcel. 



Wheels


----------



## KMeyrick (Dec 7, 2009)

2 more weeks of school until winter break!!

booking the airline tickets for Colorado right now!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy birthday to him Marcel! my youngest sister's not far off 2


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats Marcel. Happy birthday to the little fella...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 7, 2009)

The building inspector passed the new furnace and water heater install on the first trip. 


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 8, 2009)

Back online after the _longest _24 hours in my life! 
(Internet supplier updated servers and services....ARGH!  )


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 8, 2009)

Went for my evening hike in the park last night. Light snow was falling as I walked the lighted trails, came around a bend and there in the middle of the trail was a Red Fox. I had the lights to my back (I always walk with the light shining on my back for that reason, plus if someone tries to sneak up on me I can see thier shadow before they get close). Anyway he wasn't quite sure what I was so he just played in the road a bit, jumping around and spinning. He would look at me once and a while, but not too alarmed. I snuck up to within about 20 yards of him (or her?) and it ran into the woods a little bit. 
I walked up to where the Fox ran into the woods and he was sitting about 10 yards inlooking at me. I whislted at him trying to sound like a male Cardinal and he crouched down and perked his ears up, like he was getting ready to pounce. Played this game for several minutes before I moved on.
That was pretty neat, closest I've ever been to a Fox as they are usually pretty skiddish. Must have been a youngster?


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 8, 2009)

Whew! Just found out my extended warranty is going to cover the cost of a new blower motor, and a new rear seat adjuster! Only cost me $50 to get both items replaced! Blower quit working on the way back from lunch! Good news! I figured while I was taking my car in to have the blower looked at, I'd also have them look at the seat and see if both were covered!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 8, 2009)

After looking for a year I bought a DSLR Olympus E410 with 2 lens including a sigma 55- 200mm $300cdn or 280US now I can Adios to the crap Fuji and get some good flying pics . Will sell the Fuji for 125 if anyone interested 10mp with 12 optical zoom
Also bought for $1.00 frpm the library Johann Steinoff book about the Jagdwaffe fight with Goering in 44/45


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 8, 2009)

Bucksnort: That's the kind of experiences that's worth savouring and remembering. 
Messy: Nice - normally anything that has anything to do with cars'll usually cost a fortune, so it's nice to find out that your seat adjuster and blower was covered! 
PB: Welcome to the Olympus club and congrats with the new camera, am looking forward to seeing some results in your photo thread. 

I managed to find a nice pyjamas that fitted perfectly, plus an Alfi thermos for my coffee for something like 4$ at my local used-stuff-store. *snatch*


----------



## conkerking (Dec 9, 2009)

I discovered matt spray-on varnish. Schlonk, be gone.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 9, 2009)

"Seven Sins" Chocolate Cake.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 10, 2009)

Starting at work again, part time: 11-16, and then gradually inceasing the work hours week by week.
Thank god for understanding bosses.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2009)

F-R-I-D-A-Y!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2009)

Almost Saturday!


----------



## conkerking (Dec 11, 2009)

Five hours of Spitfire heaven at RAF Coningsby, base of the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight. I now know at least twenty times more about Spits than I did when I woke up this morning. Including what those pesky W/T stencils are all about.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 12, 2009)

Going christmas shoppping, and finally - in shoe shop #5 - finding a pair of work shoes that fits my stupid feet. 
Shoes + new jeans is a gift from my parents. 
Then lunch when I got home:
3 big thick slices of coarse rye bread with rendered pork fat, roasted onions and Læsø salt + coffee...*happy hiccup*
Nap time.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 13, 2009)

Watched live performance of "A Christmas Carol". Good stuff.

Also noticed a huge proclamation on the back of a book I'm reading: "This book will be read 50 years from now!" (by the New York Times). The book is an original print paperback edition of Cornelius Ryan's "The Longest Day"...published in 1959. Thought that was a pretty funny coincidence.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2009)

My Mum got a good report from the Doctor today, even though her light chain count was up her blood was normal.....he is happy with her progress to date!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 14, 2009)

Good to hear, Wayne! I'm happy for her - and for you.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Maria!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2009)

Great stuff Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Jan!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2009)

Very cool indeed!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 15, 2009)

Daydreaming about what I want for christmas, I found some things online. 

New socks:







New motorcycle helmet:






A new wrist watch:






A new winter jacket:






And a new sweater:






 

And no, I haven't been binge-shopping - I can't even afford the watch, that's a Hanhart Luftwaffe remake: 2150 £  - so that'll have to wait until I get rich someday. *snort* 
But I can _dream_.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 15, 2009)

Got my English and Art Final Grades for Collage. Scored a 90% in English and 80% in Art. Now I am 2 classes away from my Associates degree. Taking Speech and Intro to Psycology to finish up and get my degree in Aviation Mantenance Technology!


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 15, 2009)

The 49ers getting a much needed win last night!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 15, 2009)

Purchased the Colt (Umarex) M4 .22lr today...

I get it on the 26th...so kind of a Christmas present to myself!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2009)

My Daughter got her Exam results today Did real well scored 85%....Real Proud Dad!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 16, 2009)

Good news about you Mum Wayne and you have every right to be a proud Dad, well done daughter of Wayne


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 16, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> Got my English and Art Final Grades for Collage. Scored a 90% in English and 80% in Art. Now I am 2 classes away from my Associates degree. Taking Speech and Intro to Psycology to finish up and get my degree in Aviation Mantenance Technology!



Hey that's great to hear!! 

Wayne:  

Maria: Dreaming is always good? Right?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Harrison!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 16, 2009)

Taking a half day off of work today. Going to take my father over to pick up the classic car he bought last week, then do some Christmas shopping. I do hate Christmas shopping though!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 16, 2009)

Going to the dentist's school in Copenhagen and getting my broken, temporary filling fixed.
It ought to last through christmas, hopefully, so that I can scrounge up enough money to get it fully done.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 16, 2009)

Good luck with the chompers BB. It's been a while since I've seen a dentist, I dread going and finding out the kind of escavation they will need to do in there!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi and thanks, Bucksnort. 
Hopefully it won't be too bad, both dentally and financially, when you go to get things sorted out.
Better get it over and done with before it gets even more expensive, both ways.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2009)

My Grandmother was put into the hospital due to a pretty bad cough. The Dr walks in and my Grandmother (who btw is 94 years old) is reading a book titled "150 Ways to Please a Man". Sometimes you just have to laugh


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2009)

Done with exams until January. One more left now until I complete my undergraduate degree.


----------



## sabrina (Dec 18, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> My Grandmother was put into the hospital due to a pretty bad cough. The Dr walks in and my Grandmother (who btw is 94 years old) is reading a book titled "150 Ways to Please a Man". Sometimes you just have to laugh



 I love it.

I'm cheerful 24-7 because Sunday morning I'm flying home for a whole week--seven days to relax, sleep, take snowy walks, bake, spend time with my mother, read, watch movies--I can't imagine what a treat it's going to be after a full year of 6-7 double shifts a week. Mecca!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2009)

6-7 double shifts a week. That's gotta make for a long <bleep> week!


----------



## sabrina (Dec 18, 2009)

Couldn't have said it better myself!!


----------



## KMeyrick (Dec 18, 2009)

It's vacation.... it's vacation... 2 weeks of no kids or grading papers!!!!!!

booya baby!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2009)

More snow and so I managed to have a little shred on my ski's at the local golf course, not really enough snow for it but it was still good fun.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 19, 2009)

Visiting my parents today, relaxing, shovelling snow, generally having a good time.


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Two and a half days more, and I will be on vacation until January 4th!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2009)

Done with all my Christmas shopping and might head up to the ski centres tomorrow for the day, snow dependent.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2009)

Done with work till the 4th January!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 23, 2009)

The thought of taking a break my nightly workout and drinking the first beer I've drank since the beginning of November!!!
Now I need to go buy Beer


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 23, 2009)

After 1 PM tomorrow, I am outta here (work) until January 4TH!
And they can all kiss my butt until next year!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 23, 2009)

B.... B-R....B-R-E.....B-R-E-A......*B-R-E-A-K!*


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2009)

An extra night off, the same next week!

WEEEEEKEND!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2009)

Not having to go to work today...


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 24, 2009)

A little under 5 hours to go!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 24, 2009)

Its Christmas Eve Day..... if that's what you call it?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 24, 2009)

Work until Noon today, then 3.5 days off. Same next week too.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2009)

Good days skiing today. Snow was surprisingly good for this time of year (for Scotland). Shame the visibility was zero for parts of the day.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 24, 2009)

Only one day of work between now and January 5th!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 24, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Only one day of work between now and January 5th!


I think I'm the only one in the world working through the holidays


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 24, 2009)

If that is so, that will make for a loooonnnggg week.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 24, 2009)

Nope. My dads working. But has off New Year's


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 24, 2009)

I suspect you Dad is REAL busy during the Holidays. Brings out the best and worst of the public.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah. Lots of shop lifters.... 

Merry Christmas guys!! Well almost...

Matt since were 3 hours ahead of you I'll let you know how Christmas is


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2009)

plenty done on my Ju88 today!


----------



## gepp (Dec 26, 2009)

got a crissy present from his brother-in-law a WW1 1907P Sanderson bayonet with leather scabbard in amazing condition beside the usual wear and tear  stamped March 1917 and initials of some sort cool as hell )


----------



## rochie (Dec 26, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> I think I'm the only one in the world working through the holidays



not the only one mate my last day off was fri18th and next one is mon 28th so by then i'll have racked up 103 hours at work, god i need a new job

on the plus side i'm trying to decide which kits to order with the cash i was given for Christmas


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 26, 2009)

rochie said:


> not the only one mate my last day off was fri18th and next one is mon 28th so by then i'll have racked up 103 hours at work, god i need a new job


 at Xmas the food services industry sucks. A good friend gave me 1/48th Haswega Spit V  now to figure out who wants it unassembled


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2009)

gepp said:


> got a crissy present from his brother-in-law a WW1 1907P Sanderson bayonet with leather scabbard in amazing condition beside the usual wear and tear  stamped March 1917 and initials of some sort cool as hell )



Nice, any pics?


----------



## gepp (Dec 26, 2009)

just waiting for the camera to charge up then ill post a few


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, not today but last night....

Me and three lassies out after midnight, sledging.......in Queens Park, in the middle of Glasgow! Left with two sledges, came back with one!   Bl**dy hilarious!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> I think I'm the only one in the world working through the holidays



Another civil servant here working to make the world safe for all the widdle animals. Lots of dog bites this time of year as relatives and family get together over "Gunther" the Tasmanian house dog.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Cartoon Hero music plays!*

....and in steps the The Pop-Tart Whisperer, in his pink tights and turquoise cape...!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> *Cartoon Hero music plays!*
> 
> ....and in steps the The Pop-Tart Whisperer, in his pink tights and turquoise cape...!



almost Lucky except the music is Led Zeppelin "Trampled Underfoot"!!!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 27, 2009)

Purchased 4 musical books which are on their way as I write this. Two volumes on theory from a Professor at Berklee Music College, one on ear training and another called speed mechanics which is a purely practical book of exercises to improve finger dexterity and basically improve my guitar playing.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Dec 27, 2009)

It's 10:52 AM and I'm in NYC working in the bowels of a vet hospital. Its way to early to have anything make me happy just yet. Maybe, just maybe Yankee stadium will fall down from all the shotty mobster construction...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2009)

Nothing as of yet.....still waiting and hoping!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 28, 2009)

Short work week this week!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 28, 2009)

Being able to help my mom with going shopping for her (blouses), and dad with the laptop that I borrowed him. (How to delete the Documents shortcuts in Windows...the man's 83 and he has just started to learn about how to use the computer...now _that's_ how you stay alive and alert when you get old!   )
Btw, my father called me from his cell phone yesterday. 
I enjoyed it, we all had a good time, and my parents were happy.


----------



## rochie (Dec 28, 2009)

first day off in nine days, wife and daughter out shopping, tottenham won 2-0 "sorry Wayne" and i've spent all day in my trackies reading reviews trying to decide what model kits to buy with my xmas cash !!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, Bossman approved my one day vacation request for later in the week. 3 day work week, four day weekend. Hope to do some Ice Fishing, maybe some rabbit hunting, a little friendly poker game on New Years Eve. And been invited by a acquantance to shoot at his archery clubs Traditional Archery indoor 3D league starting this Sunday evening. Now to decide which bow to shoot, the Longbow of the Recurve, no Compound Bows allowed, don't own one anymore anyway


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 28, 2009)

Just had 9 days off for christmas, and found out today that im only working 3 days, then another 4 day weekend. Life is Good!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2009)

Went clay pigeon shooting today. Wasn't bad, hit ~50% of them, not bad for a first attempt.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Went clay pigeon shooting today. Wasn't bad, hit ~50% of them, not bad for a first attempt.



Yea, that's ok for the first time out 

Nicely done.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2009)

rochie said:


> tottenham won 2-0 "sorry Wayne" and i've spent all day in my trackies reading reviews trying to decide what model kits to buy with my xmas cash !!!!!



Wondering which thread you might bring that up........


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 29, 2009)

Got a badly needed haircut today.
Now I can SEE again!  Was seriously contemplating a brand new career as either sheepdog or icelandic pony, but don't need that now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2009)

Did the haircut thing today too....much better!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 30, 2009)

Me too, now I don't even have to comb the mess on the top of my head, just wash and go. Someday it's all just going to get shaven off!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 31, 2009)

Having a very nice new year's evening with my buddy Jørn.
Wonderful dinner, good company, and half a horizon view of fireworks a few minutes past midnight.
Me likes. Oh yes, zhe chams...tchapmnagen...drink stuff is good too. *hup*


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2009)

My son now has his first vehicle. I remember those memories. Good times.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 31, 2009)

Older? What kind >


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 31, 2009)

First car is always a memory, what's he have Matt?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2009)

1994 Ford Ranger 4.0L with electronic everything, pipes, new wheels and new tires. Only 75k original.

Grampa gave it to him after about $4k of unnecessary engine teardown replacing EVERYTHING from rings, gaskgets, to timing chain to water pump and brakes. For all practicable purposes, it is brand new.

Now to get the smoke out of it.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats to your son Matt.... it's going to be a pain for me when I start driving...  *sighs* dad....


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2009)

A pain for you? Or a pain for your Dad teaching/paying for you?

I have gone out of my way to not be supercritical with my son while driving. But a couple of times while driving at night in neighborhoods he crossed uncontrolled streets (no stop signs either direction) without a hesitation. The passenger side now has a hole through the floor board from my foot doing a Fred Flinstone.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 31, 2009)

Uh oh. 

Well, by that time my dad I need my own job to pay for gas, no problem. He'll just be a little more protective when I say I'm going so and so...but, ah what can you do he's just wants me to stay safe can't blame him!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 31, 2009)

Makes sense, my folks were like that when I got my jeep. Not too controlling, but would point out mistakes I made. Been about two years since I first started driving, and I've only slide on some ice once and smacked the curb, not doing that again. 

Congrats Matt with you son.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2009)

That is so cool Matt.

I remember in High School taking drivers education and they had a Camero to teach us with (what the hell were they thinking using that car to teach high school boys). Took my first corner at 35mph with the teacher screaming. First car was a 76 Buick Skyhawk whose front end had to be welded together that some fat guy leaned on and dented it. Lost her when I kinda ran into a stopped Toyota at 40mph. Ahhhh, memories...........


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2009)

God Almighty... where is my medicine.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2010)

Relaxing day today, with a bit of modelling!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 1, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> That is so cool Matt.
> 
> I remember in High School taking drivers education and they had a Camero to teach us with (what the hell were they thinking using that car to teach high school boys). Took my first corner at 35mph with the teacher screaming. First car was a 76 Buick Skyhawk whose front end had to be welded together that some fat guy leaned on and dented it. Lost her when I kinda ran into a stopped Toyota at 40mph. Ahhhh, memories...........


Now that's some funny sh!t right there!


----------



## KMeyrick (Jan 1, 2010)

today I was cheered up by watching the Bruins play hockey at Fenway Park- man what a sight.

It helped my mood that they scored with about 1 minute left and then they won in overtime! Great game


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 1, 2010)

Eating Sushi ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so good!


----------



## conkerking (Jan 3, 2010)

Leeds United beating Manchester United at Old Trafford. Superb. And as a Bradford City fan I am actually forbidden by law from actually saying that.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 3, 2010)

Starting tomorrow, and every Monday till end of February I'll be skiing


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2010)

Not only today, but the whole New Year, which I spent with good/close friends, that _cheered me_ up!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 3, 2010)

Today was the munchkin's first birthday! Got herself covered in cake (we made one for her to tear into), and took her first wobbly steps by herself! Still has to pull herself up using something, but she can stand on her own and walk. She's starting to realize that she can do it!

(ETA: photos)


----------



## KMeyrick (Jan 3, 2010)

she's adorable!!! Happy Birthday munchkin!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice photos RA, she's adorable.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 3, 2010)

What a cutie!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday to her!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks, y'all! She certainly enjoyed it! She spent another 30 minutes sitting around talking about her day..._after _we'd put her to bed. Gotta love that sugar-buzz!


----------



## rochie (Jan 4, 2010)

great pictures RabidAlien and happy birthday to your Daughter


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats with the little one, RA. Neat pics. 

My positive experience today? 
Went to the used stuff-shop again today, and was suddenly whisked back to my childhood, when I spotted a vintage Action Man-doll. Whammo - BB, 10 years old - again.
Dang, that was fun running into that one again. 
Y'see, I never really could get the hang of Barbie and Daisy dolls - I just wasn't interested, it was lego and Action Man that was my thing.
There was nothing like playing with my friends, and having the AM-dolls attacking the Barbie doll-lego house, burn everything, kidnap the Barbie dolls and hang 'em or shoot 'em...well, you get the idea. 
Kids ARE mean! 
Btu we had fun and it was a great time, being a kid here.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2010)

Happy birthday to her.

What cheered me up today? Skied today (and the 2 days before that), skiing tomorrow and heading to the Alps in 2 weeks.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 4, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Happy birthday to her.
> 
> What cheered me up today? Skied today (and the 2 days before that), skiing tomorrow and heading to the Alps in 2 weeks.



Sweet. I went skiing today. So much fun!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats RA, she's real cutie!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 5, 2010)

Painkillers.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 5, 2010)

Health Insurance Provider through work offers on-line seminars, clinics, etc... You earn points which are transferable to Cash Gift cards for numerous Companies throughout the world. Oppotunity to earn up to $125 worth of gift cars throughout the year.
So far I've earned $60 worth of cards this year, add that to the $20 I have left over from last year (You have to have over $25 in credits saved up before you can cash them in). So I have $80 in Gift Cards to put on a Cabelas Gift Card!!! Now need to figure ot what to buy Probably put it on a new Shotgun for Turkey Hunting this spring

P.S. Rabid Alien, you're daughter is a cutie, looks like she really likes her Birthday cake


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 5, 2010)

Nothing....absolutely nothing.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 5, 2010)

Things will look up H, just have to look a little harder for the good things in life sometimes.

P.S. I went wabbit hunting this past weekend in -0 F degree temps. Froze my tootsies off. Rabbits all stayed home though as I only saw one. Maybe it's Duck Season, no it's Rabbit season


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice  

It's just I have the flu and it was right after i went skiing so all the fun I had seemed like a distant memory


----------



## Torch (Jan 5, 2010)

Going wabbit hunting this weekend with some friends, woohoo out in the mountains...Say what you want about Facebook but an ex gfriend of a friend of mine from back in the 70's posted some pics of that time,brought back some great memories and laughs, Man have we changed......


----------



## rochie (Jan 5, 2010)

two days off from tomorrow !


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Sweet. I went skiing today. So much fun!



Yep, mine was good fun too, although the visibility wasn't great.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 5, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Yep, mine was good fun too, although the visibility wasn't great.



Ours there was a 20 mph wind blowing it was -4 degrees so about -19 Celsius? I am guessing but, when your going into the wind it slows you down quite a bit!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah it does. That is much colder than it was for us. About -7C for us but with blinding snow and at times 50mph winds. Some nice powder to be found though so it was worth it.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 5, 2010)

50mph! Dam! 

Trails were fairly nice... some of the harder ones (Double black diamond, is that what they're called in England, the harder trails?) had ice on em but it wasn't so bad...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2010)

We just have Green (flat), Blue (not so flat), Red (intermediate/advanced) and black (advanced). Powder was on the black and red runs and I don't ski greens if I can avoid it. I enjoy carving GS turns down black runs at speed (then going to the park or powder).


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 5, 2010)

Same we don't have red though. 

We have green (easy) double green (little harder) Blue (intermediate) Double blue (Harder) Black (expert) Double black (harder then that) 

When making my way from one side of the moutain to the other there is no way I can avoid some greens so I have to ski and the beginners get surprised when I go whizzing by.... it's just annoying because they take up the whole trail going back and forth


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 6, 2010)

Several things:

A geeky colleague of mine seems to finally having scored a lady. Badly needed, I might add. I hope the best for him, 'coz he could really need a sweet girlfriend. 

My back's feeling a bit better today, painkillers doing the rest of the work.
Is doing some light work today, which suits me perfectly when my back acts up like today. 

And finally settling down at the desk, sorting through some old letters from the 40's and 50's to a danish recipient from all over the worl. It'll be interesting to see if there's anything interesting on/in the letters, or any interesting letter writers to be found. Love old stuff like that. 

Update: Finding the following movies at one of our local Used-stuff-shops, and got them all cheaply because there's no danish subtitles on any of them (Seems like the dvd's were part of buying The Daily Mail at some time):
Murphy's War
First Of The Few
Dunkirk
The Dam Busters
Price for all: About 1 US$.


----------



## rochie (Jan 7, 2010)

my kits i ordered arrived yesterday 
and this morning i unpacked all my built models that have been stored in boxes whilst waiting for my garage conversion to be finished and found absolutely no damage to any model at all


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 7, 2010)

My headache is starting to go away! Yea!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 7, 2010)

Bought my bd gift for myself:







Am going to start knitting _this _as soon as I've finished the two pairs of socks that I've got in the making:






I outright refuse to pay 70 £ for a simple sweater like the Eastman one, when I can get the yarn and knit it myself for 16 £!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 7, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 10, 2010)

Finished math Project....it's not good but were not getting graded on how nice it is...as long as we can make a speech on the mathematician... the report was the big part.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 10, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Finished math Project....it's not good but were not getting graded on how nice it is...as long as we can make a speech on the mathematician... the report was the big part.



A speech ? In Math ? Aren't you supposed to learn to COUNT in those classes ? Speeches are for the English/French classes !


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 10, 2010)

Exactly... check the What annoyed you today thread


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 10, 2010)

Played an AWESOME game of ball hockey, 3.5 hours!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 11, 2010)

Sweet ski trip


----------



## rochie (Jan 12, 2010)

applied for a new job


----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2010)

Do what?!! Where, why, what??


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 12, 2010)

Waking up, and not being blown up into little peices!!! Found out the furnace I had replaced last week had a small Carbon Monoxide leak. I suppose that explains the headaches I've been experiencing the last several months.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 12, 2010)

Jeez Bucksnort, good thing it didn't end up much worse! 

My laugh of the day:
Went to the local supermarket to pick up the basics late this afternoon.
Got my groceries and was busy packing stuff in my backpack, when a tiny boy, age 2 or 3 or thereabouts, stumbles over to me and hollers: "Hi dad!"  

_Yes _I've got short hair, and I _was _wearing black work pants and black work jacket suitable for a carpenter or a truck driver, plus a black baseball cap from a famous tool company, and sturdy work boots, but:
DAD??? Now _THAT _was a new one! 

When I had finished packing my stuff, I went outside to walk home, and the more I thought about it, the more hilarious it became. I ended up walking home with a big grin plastered all over my face. 
I mean: I do admit that I've said and done a lot of wild and crazy things in my time on this planet, and you can prolly blame me for some interesting things, but being a DAD sure as he** isn't one of them!


----------



## KMeyrick (Jan 13, 2010)

rochie said:


> applied for a new job



I'm with Terri-

huh???? What??? OMG!!!


Oh........ wait..... I am too, so.......... right there with ya!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Dad, I mean BB that was pretty funny


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 13, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Hey Dad, I mean BB that was pretty funny



's alright son.  *pats Bucksnort101 gently on the back*

The more I think about this little episode, the more it makes sense, seen from a 3-year old kid's perspective:
The kid's just discovered that he can use his legs for something else than kicking his feet in the air, he barely knows he's _alive _yet, then how the 'eck is he supposed to know the vital difference between boys and girls, let alone men and women, especially men - and a woman dressed in men's work gear? 
This little episode had me totally in stitches the more I thought of it, I mean: 
Here's this little boy, and in his little world, he's prolly thinking: Adult = DAD!  
It's really cute when you think about it.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 13, 2010)

ALMOST finished with my god dammed book.........


----------



## Loiner (Jan 14, 2010)

Walked into the local 'Smiths' bookshop and they had a soft back 'Special Forces Raids' book (from WWI and II) down from £7.99 to £1.99. There were two left and I thought I'll get one when I've finished browsing the store, a few minutes later there was only one left so thought I'd better get it immediately. It's a good publication featuring from Zeebrugge to St Nazaire raids and many in between, with most photos I've not seen before, mostly 'colorised', an excellant bargain. Made my day


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 14, 2010)

Got floor seats to an awesome concert in June! $110 though...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2010)

FINISHED my undergraduate degree! Not sure what I'm going to do next though, first thing is to drink (a lot) then ski and perhaps I'll think about what I'll do with my life next month...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats Hugh!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## cougar32d (Jan 14, 2010)

Passed my first UOI exam,m got 81.........have to better next time, and school is getting easier!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratulations Hugh! have a drink on us mate


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats Hugh and Cougar!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats Hugh and Cougar! 

My little positive thing today was discovering that Colin D. Heaton and Anne Marie Lewis' book, "Night Fighters" has been translated into danish. 







Spent the rest of my birthday money on that one, plus managed to get hold of a Bodum coffee percolator at one of the used-stuff-shops today. And some nice coffee mugs, too.






Time for some good coffee and relaxed reading. Gotta love that kind of winter evenings.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 15, 2010)

Almost time for the weekend. Hope to go to the National Wild Turkey Federation Local Convention this weekend, then take the nephew out on the lake for some Ice Fishing action.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 15, 2010)

Weekend! And got a lot of work on the Ju-87 done..


----------



## ccheese (Jan 15, 2010)

The weather today ! In Va. Beach it went up to 60 degrees F. [15 C]. Got some leaves raked up outside,
and hope to do more tomorrow.

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 15, 2010)

My son responded to a question using a correct Monty Python quote. <sniff>


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 15, 2010)

He's growing up!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 15, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> My little positive thing today was discovering that Colin D. Heaton and Anne Marie Lewis' book, "Night Fighters" has been translated into danish.




As if you couldn't have read the English language edition...


Damn these multilinguists! *Envy*


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats Hugh!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 16, 2010)

Well done Hugh and Cougar. 

For me the day has been great, it's cooled down, we've had a drop of rain and the wine tastes even better


----------



## A4K (Jan 16, 2010)

My day is great! Told to come into work on the saturday for an urgent project - well, I've been here an hour and a half, and the engineer hasn't shown up yet... (Sorry, a little sarcastic humour there...)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2010)

Sigh of relief when I discovered I had not lost my wallet...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 16, 2010)

Discovering http://www.flightglobal.com/ - archive...argh!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2010)

Very cool Maria! I really did not want to sleep tonight anyway.......


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 17, 2010)

Me neither! But that's cause I am talk to people also.... and don't feel like being the person to say I have to go.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 17, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Discovering http://www.flightglobal.com/ - archive...argh!



That is a damn good site Maria, I've used it a number of times myself on builds for detailed info

And for me, a good wine tasting session just over the hill at our local vineyard and bringing home a case of the finest, then a good lunch just across the road at a newly opened café with a nice beer. What more could life offer on a Sunday


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2010)

Got in another good days skiing. This time next week will also be my first day in the Alps (skiing wise anyway).


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2010)

Not a bl**dy thing, been nocked out with some f*cking bug....there's still hope though!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 18, 2010)

Heading back today to college. This break's been fun.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 18, 2010)

Ordering the following books online from my library:

Raymond F. Toliver; Trevor J. Constable: The Blond Knight of Germany.
Günther Just: Stuka pilot - Hans-Ulrich Rudel : his life story in words and photographs
Johannes Steinhoff: The final hours : the Luftwaffe plot against Göring
and Leonard Mosley: Battle of Britain: The making of a film.
With a little luck, they get the books for me before the end of the week.


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Getting my taxes done and getting a decent return back! Getting ready to use that money to pay off some more bills!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2010)

Got my payslip from new year. Should cover most of my expenses for the Alps next week which is a good thing.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 18, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Ordering the following books online from my library:
> 
> Raymond F. Toliver; Trevor J. Constable: The Blond Knight of Germany.
> Günther Just: Stuka pilot - Hans-Ulrich Rudel : his life story in words and photographs
> ...


my library just retired the Steinhoff book , I bought it for a looney (looney is Canadian slang for our dollar as the coin has a depiction of the Loon)


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 18, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> my library just retired the Steinhoff book , I bought it for a looney (looney is Canadian slang for our dollar as the coin has a depiction of the Loon)



Good thing you managed to get hold of it.
My local library usually gets that kind of books from the danish air force library, and if they haven't got it, they either look for it at their storage rooms, or they order it from a foreign library.
Now _that's_ service! 
But judging from the preview that I found online, it sure looks like it's worth a read, maybe even a go-hunting-for-the-book-online. 
Good thing today?
Started on the water gym team again today after a prolonged break - three bouts of the flu and two turns with pneumonia'll set one back a while.
Anyway, it was good to be back in the water, even though I feel like I could need a chiropractor now!


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 19, 2010)

Wooo I have very brief internet access! Saw two real life Kiwis today, which is a lot harder than you'd think as despite being the national symbol most New Zealanders have never seen one. Now I'm not normally soppy but they are quite amazingly cute! Also found the Kea, which are tubby alpine parrots with a habit of stealing food from your hands, pulling nails from wood and attacking cars. I would say I want one as a pet but I doubt that would work............


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well, let's see.....eerrmmmm.....hmmmm......eeeehh......oooohh....oh b*ll*cks, that's right, f*ck all!

But the day is still young....


----------



## conkerking (Jan 19, 2010)

"Special Hobby"... have just discovered them and had a delivery of some of their kits. Thay look fantastic... as well as the nicely moulded injection sprues there are lots of resin bits, photo-etched parts, great decal selections and unusual choices of aircraft with great decal schemes. Can't wait to get stuck into one. Suddenly I feel like a _proper _modeller. 8)


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 19, 2010)

Has gotten the very first christmas card of the year, from someone, whose signature I just can't read. 
It's from one of my biker buddies, but _who_...I just don't know.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2010)

3 days to the Alps! Can't wait.


----------



## conkerking (Jan 19, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> 3 days to the Alps! Can't wait.



Jammy get... where are you going?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2010)

Avoriaz + the Portes des Soleil


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 19, 2010)

I found twenty bucks in my locker this morning with a note.....hell with the note I got 20 bucks!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 19, 2010)

Your $20? Or someone elses? Karma. Believe it, B. Turn it in. If it's not claimed (surely you didn't brag about it, right buddy?), likely the school will give it to you after a period of time. To do otherwise is theft.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh, almost forgot:
Found a set of almost unused Saitek Pro Flight Rudder Pedals at one of my used-stuff-shops today.
The set was about to be thrown out because the shop ladies couldn't sell the pedal set, so I got it for free - they were just happy to get rid of the things. Sometimes, luck _do _smile at me.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 19, 2010)

Well Matt, it was 'addressed' to me.... 

It wasn't a random 20 dollars...... 

It was 'taped' to the inside of my locker. 

No I didn't brag.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 20, 2010)

He did it!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2010)

^ Who did what?

Prepared my old ski's today (edged and waxed them) for the Alps. Will hot wax my new ski's when I get there. 1 day to go


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2010)

Gees, I bet you are about to bust a gut waiting.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 20, 2010)

hahah I would too. 

The alps would be tons of fun. 

One day


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2010)

American West (Colorado/Utah etc) isn't bad either Harrison, so you can look forward to that.

Well it is now tomorrow, so I have sort of packed and unfortunately have got to leave at 8am to make sure I don't miss the bus which leaves from University at 11am...

Pics when I get back...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 21, 2010)

Was just informed by my Boss that the company excedded it's goals last year and we will actually get a bonus, plus a lump some of raise money we did not get last year!!! This will pay for a new Shotgun for Turkey hunting, maybe Colorado Elk hunt this fall, and pay off a credit card!!! Will drink the first beer I've had since New Years Eve to celebrate, Booyah!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maestro (Jan 22, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Your $20? Or someone elses? Karma. Believe it, B. Turn it in. If it's not claimed (surely you didn't brag about it, right buddy?), likely the school will give it to you after a period of time. To do otherwise is theft.



... Or the person you turned it to will put it in his pockets. Believe me, when you find money (that isn't in a wallet, of course), you're better to keep it for yourself. After all, getting yourself richer is better that getting an other @sshole richer.

Of course, if the money is in a wallet, the above statement can't be taken into consideration. That is where I draw the line... If it is in a wallet (or a suitcase or whatever), then the owner will surely want it back, so you better play the "cool card". Because if something is missing, you could be charged with theft, and anyone's reputation isn't worth $20... Not even $100,000.

But if the money was just left there... Then enjoy, buddy !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2010)

4 day weekend...started!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 22, 2010)

I realised yesterday that I had ordered a wrong part from Hannant about a week back. In a response to an e-mail sent a chap called Nigel replied that it was on it's way and that I could do a swap by sending the item back providing I paid postage. That was no problem and wrote back to him confirming this.

This morning once fired up, I picked up an overnight e-mail from Nigel to say he had intercepted my order in the despatch area and had made the swap.

Now is good service. My thanks to Hannats and Nigel, well done.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 22, 2010)

Maestro said:


> ... Or the person you turned it to will put it in his pockets. Believe me, when you find money (that isn't in a wallet, of course), you're better to keep it for yourself. After all, getting yourself richer is better that getting an other @sshole richer.
> 
> Of course, if the money is in a wallet, the above statement can't be taken into consideration. That is where I draw the line... If it is in a wallet (or a suitcase or whatever), then the owner will surely want it back, so you better play the "cool card". Because if something is missing, you could be charged with theft, and anyone's reputation isn't worth $20... Not even $100,000.
> 
> But if the money was just left there... Then enjoy, buddy !



Exactly!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 22, 2010)

Teasing nosy people on facebook by changed my relationship status to "In relationship." Just to see how many nosy people will comment.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow I got 20 comments in thirty seconds....


----------



## Maestro (Jan 23, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Wow I got 20 comments in thirty seconds....



Wow... 20 peoples who need to get a life...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 23, 2010)

Maestro said:


> Wow... 20 peoples who need to get a life...



Precisely


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 23, 2010)

Waking up to Pink Floyd's "Comfortably Numb" - live recording on YouTube, at full volume.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 23, 2010)

Maestro said:


> Wow... 20 peoples who need to get a life...



I know! And now I am getting all those messages "Whooo??? " "Telllllll meeeeeee"


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 23, 2010)

Long, thick fleece scarves.
Went for a walk (shopping), and the wind makes it cucking fold here today! 
Wrapped my scarf around head neck, baseball cap and all - _big _improvement.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2010)

Maestro said:


> Wow... 20 peoples who need to get a life...



 A-fricken-men!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 23, 2010)

But I have to retract that.... cause Jan (Lucky13) and Chris (Njaco) commented too.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2010)

Phhhtt... to all of you detractors. I was a commentor.

What cheered me up? My ability to bad mouth my fellow forum members with impunity.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 23, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> .
> 
> What cheered me up? My ability to bad mouth my fellow forum members with impunity.


usually I tend not to read the spam


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2010)

Paid my Mum a visit today and she is doing good...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 24, 2010)

That's great news Wayne


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Phhhtt... to all of you detractors. I was a commentor.
> 
> What cheered me up? My ability to bad mouth my fellow forum members with impunity.



Hear, hear! I second that!

And H, you did read my comment, yes?


----------



## 38Century (Jan 24, 2010)

Is it anybode here,that can tell a new member,about the Allied Pilots,in Tunisia 1943,???
Hoping,,Regards,,sven in Norway


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2010)

What specifically? If you can - and its rare - there is a book, I believe called "Fighters Over Tunisia" by Chris Shores (?) that is supposed to be very good.


----------



## 38Century (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank You Njaco.
I am looking for two "Famelimembers",called Seth and Robert Monroe,Munro,?
They where shot down 1943.Seth in August,and Robert in September.I am looking for the Graveyard in Tunisia...,
or maybe where to find the History about them.I dont know where to start....They where bouth Spitfirepilots...Not English,but Americans..
Thanks if anybody can help me...
Regards,,sven


----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2010)

Try starting a thread in the "Aviation" section. You might get a better response than here. Cheers!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2010)

days Holiday today!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 25, 2010)

Coffee!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 25, 2010)

About to get all straight A's this marking period.... usually had A's except math which was normally a B. 

Tried really really hard to do well in math this marking and it paid off!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 25, 2010)

Great work H, keep it up.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks Greg


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 25, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Hear, hear! I second that!
> 
> And H, you did read my comment, yes?



On FB? if so no


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 25, 2010)

Reading Wayne Little's update on his mum further up in this thread, and finally feeling a bit better, spending the day at home sick in bed, and periodically poking my nose out the book and working on a few signatures.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 25, 2010)

Hope your well soon Maria and I'm liking the siggys you have been playing with for Aaron.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks Vic - things are a bit better today after a good night's sleep, so I'm off to work again tomorrow.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 26, 2010)

That's good, I hope you day goes well. Also like the new 'Betty Boop; Avarar


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2010)

Glad you're on the mend Maria! Take care!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 26, 2010)

Best day ever!!!! 

Had to leave school for othrodontist only to find out they gave US the wrong day! 

Came home no homework! 

Had Sushi as a snack (Awesome!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## rochie (Jan 26, 2010)

just saw a trailer forThe Pacific, coming in the spring i cannot wait !!!!!

Oh and Tottenham won again !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 27, 2010)

Just found out I wa successful in drawing a Turkey hunting permit in Minnesota this spring!!! My favorite type of hunting. Now I've got to hit the treadmill and stairclimber to get my legs and body in shape for climbing the hills and bluffs in South East Minnesota!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 27, 2010)

*waves from the sofa, online from the new laptop*


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 27, 2010)

Got pulled from school early for orthodontist..... 

and even better

only 3 more months till the braces come off.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 29, 2010)

Remembering 4th grade incidents on the bus, like when a friend put a sign on the back of the bus saying *RAM US*, or the time I got into a spit fight, or the time my older brother shot a piece of something from a rubber band and it cracked the windshield..... which introduced the camera onto the bus. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh .......


----------



## Maestro (Jan 30, 2010)

Already getting nostalgic at 15, mate ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2010)

Got the first flat coat on my Ju-88 today....'bout time!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 31, 2010)

Gotta better one, my wife said I was gonna get Lucky......................... she's gonna buy me a compressor!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wahoo...................................................................................................


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry, I thought for a moment the other kind of Lucky.....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 31, 2010)

Finished reading Johannes Steinhoff's book "The Final Hours", got it from my library. The book covers the time from right before the Fighter Pilot's Revolt to JV 44 and Steinhoff's crash in the Me-262.
I can recommend his books, he was a darned good writer.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2010)

Man,that must be one hell of a compressor!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 31, 2010)

one hundred bucks viking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## rochie (Feb 1, 2010)

was disrtacted whilst driving to work this morning by watching two pairs of what i took to be military jets having a right old furball out over the north sea, con trails were all over the place thought the BoB had flared up again


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 1, 2010)

Camping Tent I ordered off E-bay came today. Box is a little battered but tent is new as described. Nice and big too, 12' by 14' and 8' tall. I can do jumping jacks in this sucker. Hate camping and not having rooom in my tent to stand up and move around.
Now I have to wait for all this snow to melt so I can set it up!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 1, 2010)

Bucksnort - plenty of room in a tent is impossible to live without when going camping!
Just try stuffing this in a small tent: Two people, 4 sidebags, luggage, air mattresses, cooking area, boots, bike suits and helmets, weather that's partially dry...and 250 kgs of beemer that decides to lay down on the side, by sinking the side stand all the way into the lawn where it's parked...argh! 
Anyway, congrats with the buy, I hope you'll get good use of the tent. 

My good thing?
Got a major cold last week again - went to see my phys, who quickly determined that I lack iron and vitamin D, and so I'm on a horse cure now. Found out that I'm allergic to Kräuterblut, so now I got some good iron pills instead.
And no, magnets _don't_ stick to me now! At least not _yet_! 

Oh, and discovered the first (female) blackbird today, who has been eating off the bird ball thingys, that I've hung on the railing of my balcony.
Poor things must be cold these days, am happy to see that they eat the seed/grease balls that I've put up for them.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 1, 2010)

Wonderful night skiing!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2010)

HEATING IS BACK ON! Cut deep in my modelling/drinking fund but hey....

I also got my Black Cat DVD from 'Flip' Anderson's son Bill today, which I've already watched when writing this. Some really interesting footage, stuff that I've never seen before....some of the stuff that they did and put up with! 

I think that a Black Cat of VP-33 is coming up soon....


----------



## Negative Creep (Feb 2, 2010)

Got some job applications in. If I can find a job I don't have to worry about money as much, and I can maybe start to plan on living here.........


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 2, 2010)

Friends who is there for me and try to cheer me up when I'm down.
They're worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 2, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Friends who is there for me and try to cheer me up when I'm down.
> They're worth their weight in gold.



Boy, I think I might be temped to trade my 300# friend for the GOLD


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 7, 2010)

Bucksnort! 

Good thing today?
The Caroline Grace Spitfire website, setting off some expensive dreaming.
Trip to England + ride = a _lot _of money!  

The Grace Spitfire ML407 Website


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2010)

Not a bl**dyn thing....rotten weekend!


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn, Lucky~ Sounds like your weekend was eventful to say the least!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2010)

Feel I'm making good progress with trying to find something skiing related to do until the summer, could be a premature feeling though...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2010)

'What cheered me up today......?'


*laughs*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 9, 2010)

Taking a half day off this Friday and spending the rest of the day and the weekend out on a frozen lake trying to catch a fish through a hole drilled in the ice!!! Only thing that keeps me sane during the long cold winter is being able to get out on the ice and do some fishing.


----------



## brandle (Feb 9, 2010)

Traffic cop broke down on the hard shoulder of M62 today........had to grin....


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 9, 2010)

Predicted 12-18 inches of snow.


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 9, 2010)

We got another 5-7" yesterday and sunday!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 9, 2010)

Saw the greatest band on the Planet on Sunday night and order another album of theirs and a solo album by their singer yesterday from Amazon. In case you're wondering the band is Porcupine Tree.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2010)

Heinz said:


> Saw the greatest band on the Planet on Sunday night and order another album of theirs and a solo album by their singer yesterday from Amazon. In case you're wondering the band is Porcupine Tree.



Who? .....Starting to show my age now..I guess


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2010)

Got a nice tax return. Granted it is only a refund on money that you already paid, but it is nice to get back something I guess.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 10, 2010)

Took a new route to work today. Took several minutes off the drive and was able to avoid 6 traffic lights. Unfortunately to take the route I have to put the truck in four wheel drive and the route only works in the winter time as it is a across a frozen lake!!!! Call me an Ice Road Trucker


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool stuff Buck!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, Woman at work got a laugh when I told her of my new way to work. Told her she needed to trade her shiney red Mustang for a Pickup
Now what am I going to do when the Ice thaws. Have a truck and boat trailer at each end of the lake, dirve the boat across the lake, trailer it and continue on my way?


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 10, 2010)

No school!!! Six day weekend since Presidents day weekend we get Monday and Friday off and we have today and tomorrow due to snow!! 

I was relying on a snow day...didnt study for ANY of my tests.....


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 11, 2010)

Sunshine.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 11, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Took a new route to work today. Took several minutes off the drive and was able to avoid 6 traffic lights. Unfortunately to take the route I have to put the truck in four wheel drive and the route only works in the winter time as it is a across a frozen lake!!!! Call me an Ice Road Trucker



Wow Bucks, to me that would be the ultimate ride, I've never been close to ice that thick. Maybe you could get yourself a ice yacht for the winter.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 11, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Sunshine.



Damn , wish I could say the same


----------



## Njaco (Feb 11, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Yeah, Woman at work got a laugh when I told her of my new way to work. Told her she needed to trade her shiney red Mustang for a Pickup
> Now what am I going to do when the Ice thaws. Have a truck and boat trailer at each end of the lake, dirve the boat across the lake, trailer it and continue on my way?



You need to get yourself a Duck!


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Today is my last day of work this week! Conner's babysitter is not available tomorrow, so I took tomorrow off! Me and Conner all day! Man time! We'll probably watch Nick Jr all day or something else manly like that!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 11, 2010)

Njaco said:


> You need to get yourself a Duck!



Oh yeah, you know where I can get one, cheap Could you imagine the looks I'd get driving that down the road and then into the lake or river. Amphibi Cars are for woosies!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 11, 2010)

Just bought a "new to me" used Marlin 39A twenty-two caliber, lever action rifle from a on-line gun dealer. Been looking for one for some time and a member of shooting web-site I am also a member of recommended this one. Dealer described it as looking almost new with a couple small "ding" in the wood. This is one of the most accurate and longest in production rifles in the world. Seriail number on this one tells me it was build in 1976, have to confirm this still.
Now I just need to wait for them to ship it to my local gun dealer, should be in my grubby hands in 10-14 days!!! Oh the agony!!!!
Now I just need a nice Ruger Single Six revolver and I'm ready to hit the gun range!


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Buck, you definitely need a Duck. It's be hard to stage a amphibious assault on some of your lakes up in Minnesota in a Amphibi car! You wouldn't scare anyone!
Congrats on the rifle. My first rifle was a .22 semi auto Marlin, was a Christmas gift from my parents. Still have it. I am wanting to get a M1, 1903 Springfield, Lee Enfield, and a Mauser 98. Just would like to have one of each of those.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 11, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> Buck, you definitely need a Duck. It's be hard to stage a amphibious assault on some of your lakes up in Minnesota in a Amphibi car! You wouldn't scare anyone!
> Congrats on the rifle. My first rifle was a .22 semi auto Marlin, was a Christmas gift from my parents. Still have it. I am wanting to get a M1, 1903 Springfield, Lee Enfield, and a Mauser 98. Just would like to have one of each of those.



Fish would fear me!!!!!

My first rifle was also a Marlin Model 60, also a Christmas present. Probably morenie of those rifles out there that any other, maybe the Ruger 10/22 has more? 
Rifle that is coming is essentially the same thing Annie Oakley used for trick shooting, different model #, but essentially the same rifle. Are supposed to be very accurate, particularly for a level gun, which typically are not the most accurate weapons.
I own one M1 Garand, in pieces, need to send to gunsmith to have it re-parked and the barrell twisted back onto the receiver. That's next on the list of things to spend money on. If your a lefty shooter watch out for that M1 clip after it springs out after the last shot, if you don't more your head out of the way it clunks you on the top of the head on it's way back to earth!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 12, 2010)

I was ecstatic that I didn't cut my hand worse when the utility knife slipped.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2010)

nice and easy Friday afternoon to finish up the week!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 12, 2010)

Only 3 hours at work today, then off to the Police Dept. to fill out paperwork to purchase a handgun, just in case I think I need one down the line, then off to the frozen lake for 2.5 days of fishing through a hole cut in the ice!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 12, 2010)

A friend which I haven't seen in ages, sent a text message, and she dropped by for a cup of coffee and some catching-up on our lives. Lots of talking and ditto laughs - it was really good to see her again. Nice friday evening here!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 12, 2010)

Drove out to PA today and dropped donations off to the US Army. They were appreciative to say the least


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 12, 2010)

That I didn't take up Olympic Luging , I'm sure most have seen the vid


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2010)

Finally........REAL SNOW!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 13, 2010)

Sunny's pictures and lots of rain falling today, best drop we have had since Christmas day


----------



## conkerking (Feb 13, 2010)

Waking up to the thought that I won't be going to work for three weeks!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 17, 2010)

Dayum Conkerking, I sure miss a "I like this"-button in here, then! 

My good stuff today?
Went with boss and work colleagues to get spoiled senseless at the spa/wellness place today.
Fruit, newspapers, massage, hot water pool, jacuzzi, steam bath, tylarium, you name it, we went through it all - and I enjoyed it immensely. 

And to top it off, I found a book that looks good, at my local used-stuff shop today, too:
Jørgen Sevaldsen: Churchill - stateman and myth, is the danish title translated.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2010)

Local snowboarder made it into the semi finals of the Olympic half pipe.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 18, 2010)

One week todat and I'll be on 'walkabout'


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2010)

Got my non functioning MP 3 working again.....I dropped it....again! I'm serious!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 18, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Got my non functioning MP 3 working again.....I dropped it....again! I'm serious!



I beleive you. I worked for a company that produced thier own line of laptops and one of the problems they would encounter was a loose proc. Fix was to take the laptop and do a control drop. Hold it about a foot and a half above your lap and drop it into your lap. Fixed that issue many times doing this.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> FINISHED my undergraduate degree! Not sure what I'm going to do next though, first thing is to drink (a lot) then ski and perhaps I'll think about what I'll do with my life next month...



Little update. 

Got my results, secured myself a 2:1 (Upper Second Class) honours degree in Human Biology. So now I will be addressed as Gnomey BSc Hons. 

2nd part I did do a lot of and the third part I did a lot of but didn't take many pictures as I was too busy skiing.

3rd part I'm no further in dealing with.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 18, 2010)

Sounds great Hons!!


----------



## BenzBCTV (Feb 18, 2010)

living my boring class room


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 18, 2010)

Coming home to 2 little kids that are excited to see me.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 19, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> One week todat and I'll be on 'walkabout'


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 19, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Coming home to 2 little kids that are excited to see me.



That would be an awesome experience.


Wheels


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 19, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Coming home to 2 little kids that are excited to see me.



Nice! I have a 3 year old boy and a soon to be 2 year old girl. I feel exactly the same!


----------



## jamierd (Feb 19, 2010)

Finally after 2 years struggling i have been awarded the money i am entitled too nearly £2000 back pay coming so i intend to start a little stash and get a new monitor


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2010)

jamierd said:


> Finally after 2 years struggling i have been awarded the money i am entitled too nearly £2000 back pay coming so i intend to start a little stash and get a new monitor



Good for you Jamie!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 19, 2010)

Loading the truck up with my Ice Fishing gear tonight, throw in the Charcoal grill, pick up some Burgers, Brats, etc.. and taking the nephew(s) out to the last for some late season Ice Fishing. Fried I have not seen in a couple of years plans on meeting us on the lake along with a couple other friends. Should be a fun day.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 19, 2010)

New phone tomorrow!!!!! 

This time it doesnt have to be a stupid flip phone... keyboard


----------



## Maestro (Feb 20, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> New phone tomorrow!!!!!
> 
> This time it doesnt have to be a stupid flip phone... keyboard



Ah, the irony of cell phone engeneering... Adding all kind of crappy gadgets to hide the fact that none of those companies can actually make a cell phone that doesn't cut off when you pass through a tunnel.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2010)

Got in some modelling time today....


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 20, 2010)

Maestro said:


> Ah, the irony of cell phone engeneering... Adding all kind of crappy gadgets to hide the fact that none of those companies can actually make a cell phone that doesn't cut off when you pass through a tunnel.



Oh well, never make calls anyways....it's the txt messages  

I have a phone but it was a replacement for another phone that I jumped in a pool with, so this one was a horrible one, battery died a month ago and now my dad said I can get any phone I want...


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 20, 2010)

Finding a copy of "Aeroplane" at the magazine seller's at Copenhagen central station.
Home - Aeroplane Magazine - History in the Air


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2010)

Slept in till after 9 today....


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 21, 2010)

Getting an update from facebook that Chris (Njaco) commented on my status so in church my phone started going off and I found it kinda funny...


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 21, 2010)

I watched all ten episodes of Band of Brothers in one go - I started last night.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2010)

"Airplane"


----------



## jamierd (Feb 22, 2010)

After 2 years and 2 operations on my very small brain i am getting back to work they are going to allow me a whole 8 hours a week to start with. The plan being i will be back to full time in about a year or so


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 22, 2010)

jamierd said:


> After 2 years and 2 operations on my very small brain i am getting back to work they are going to allow me a whole 8 hours a week to start with. The plan being i will be back to full time in about a year or so



Good to hear, jamierd. 
Be good to yourself when starting up again, you deserve it. 

My good thing?

Finding this little gem online:
Third Reich in Ruins
Fascinating to see when you've been there.
Hey it's fascinating if you're interested in WW2 places!


----------



## Maestro (Feb 22, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Getting an update from facebook that Chris (Njaco) commented on my status so in church my phone started going off and I found it kinda funny...



I can only imagine the priest...

"And Jesus said... Who the hell is the God damned f*cker who let his phone turned on ?"


----------



## Njaco (Feb 22, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Getting an update from facebook that Chris (Njaco) commented on my status so in church my phone started going off and I found it kinda funny...


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 22, 2010)

Maestro said:


> I can only imagine the priest...
> 
> "And Jesus said... Who the hell is the God damned f*cker who let his phone turned on ?"



LMAO hahaa

Chris, my dad i guess was joking with me and set my ringtone to the saftey dance   

"Jesus who is seated at the right hand of the father, god from god, light to light, *You can dance if you wanna you can leave you friends behind *


----------



## Njaco (Feb 22, 2010)

Men Without Hats


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 22, 2010)

Watching to see what aircraft will be at this years airshows , looks like I'll see my 1st P51b and maybe my first F22 .


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 22, 2010)

F22's are O so nice  I drool when I see them


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2010)

Not too much I hope Harrison....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 23, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Finding a copy of "Aeroplane" at the magazine seller's at Copenhagen central station.
> Home - Aeroplane Magazine - History in the Air



One of my favourite magazines along with 'Fly Past'.

As for my then cents worth, the kitchen tiles arrived today after months of waiting for them to come from Spain.


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Finally got all of my tax money back!


----------



## jamierd (Feb 23, 2010)

spent some of my money today got the missus a new watch first then ordered 
1/48 tamiya mosquito 
1/48 revel F14A
1/32 eduard BF109E 
and thinking about the 1/32 revel beaufighter will get a couple of 110s naturally but from LHS
off now to order some decals and bits and pieces for the mossy


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 24, 2010)

Hobby shop Saturday!!!!


----------



## Pong (Feb 25, 2010)

Just the noisy kids at the public elementary school gone early, and now the street and town is quiet.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2010)

Days holiday tomorrow!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 26, 2010)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBm86lrCq2c_


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 26, 2010)

Missing a day of work yesterday, and then coming into work today and learning that I missed the ass chewing the other salesman received yesterday from one of the higher ups!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2010)

Went and bought me a model for my birthday....compliments of my son!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 27, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Went and bought me a model for my birthday....compliments of my son!



Which one did you end up with, then?

My good thing for today:
Getting this over and done with:







Before polishing.







Right boot polished w. 1st layer of shoe polish.







After 2-3 layers of shoe polish. The shoes and boots are beginning to look nice.







Almost forgot my motorcycle boots too. After shining, greasing up - and ready for next week's work.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Which one did you end up with, then?



1/32 Trumpeter Bf109E-3 Maria!


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2010)

Landon Donovan !!!!!!!!!!

Oh yeah he missed a sitter for Everton against Spurs today, back up to forth now !!!


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 28, 2010)

rochie said:


> Landon Donaven !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh yeah he missed a sitter for Everton against Spurs today, back up to forth now !!!


You guys don't get Olympic coverage and are forced to watch footie


----------



## rochie (Mar 1, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> You guys don't get Olympic coverage and are forced to watch footie



 no its just us brits are piss poor at anything that involves snow, the whole country came to a stop last month after a few inches fell on us, never mind playing any kind of sport on it


----------



## Loiner (Mar 1, 2010)

The sun's out shining today; first time we've seen it properly for days. It's surprisingly uplifting to see again.


----------



## rochie (Mar 1, 2010)

Loiner said:


> The sun's out shining today; first time we've seen it properly for days. It's surprisingly uplifting to see again.



agree with that mate


----------



## N4521U (Mar 1, 2010)

I am finally getting "me own" compressor. Just a little buggar, 1/5HP with a little tank! Now I can start painting Merlin's Magic!!!! wahoo.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 1, 2010)

Calling for more now, YES!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 1, 2010)

Went to bed early last night for once.
Now it seems like I've gotten myself a circadian rhytm, that I share with newspaper delivery boys and Holstein cattle.


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 1, 2010)

I found a digital camera!!! I have been looking for and forgot where I put it....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2010)

getting back on the forum, after last nights Bullsh!t....


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 3, 2010)

No problems with the chicken bone tonight or the rest of the day for that matter. Phew!
And:
Got myself my first ever flat screen monitor - plus a digital receriver box, so now I can watch tv again for the first time since december!  Yay!  Spent the rest of last night glued to the telly. 
Removed my old huge monitor today, cleaned the desk (- bet some lab could discover some new life forms there...*giggle*) and installed the new monitor. Now there's actually ROOM for my keyboard and mouse! 
Love it!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 5, 2010)

Temperatures expected to be in the mid 40's F today, bright late winter sun shining all day. Getting off from work early and heading to the archery range with the longbow and taking a trip aroung the walk around archery range for the first time this year... Should be nice and peaceful out there on a Friday afternoon and the range still full of snow, keep most of the fair weather archers at home


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2010)

Off to Tignes for a couple of weeks. Got a pretty boring job out there but it gives me a lift pass, accommodation and food on top of transport out there and a little money per week. So it isn't all bad, should be able to ski everyday for the next month or so...   8)

Not sure how much I'll be on but there is WiFi around so I'll drop by every now and again.


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Temperatures expected to be in the mid 40's F today, bright late winter sun shining all day. Getting off from work early and heading to the archery range with the longbow and taking a trip aroung the walk around archery range for the first time this year... Should be nice and peaceful out there on a Friday afternoon and the range still full of snow, keep most of the fair weather archers at home



Hear you there buck! We're in the mid 40's right now too, although we are expected to have some flooding in the next few weeks once all this snow starts really melting!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 5, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> Hear you there buck! We're in the mid 40's right now too, although we are expected to have some flooding in the next few weeks once all this snow starts really melting!



Yeah, next week looks nice and warm too, compared to what we've been seeing. March is usually one of my least favorite months of the year as it is always so windy, and I hate wind. But so far it's been pretty nice up here in the frozen Northland. 2 hours or so and I'll be flinging some Cedar arrows at unsuspecting hay bails at the archery range!!!


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 5, 2010)

I hear hay bales are in season right now!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 5, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> I hear hay bales are in season right now!



They are in season all year long. Easy to hunt them but I've yet to find a decent recipe for them Usually just pull out a raw strand and munch on them raw.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 6, 2010)

Saturday.
Sleeping late, relaxing, taking a nap, I guess it's breakfast time now - at 3:53 in the afternoon.


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 6, 2010)

This weekend is looking like it may be a bit of a binge!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2010)

Saw a 'smackhead' walk straight into a lamp post, bounce off, and end up on his ar*e ! Couldn't stop laughing for nearly an hour!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2010)

finally getting back on the net AND the forum...


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Day started out terrible, but got some good news. A local slimeball who used to be my boss and treated our sales staff and me like crap here at JR's, and who owed the company a ton of money for engine parts and pieces, finally got his just desserts! He was picked up over the weekend by the police, and charged with intent to deliver narcotics! Absolutely turned my day around.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2010)

net has been working for an hour .....so far....


----------



## rochie (Mar 9, 2010)

my Fujimi D3A1 and Airix Hurricane arrived today, Val is a nice kit but a little dissapointed with the Airfix Hurricane even allowing for it being an old kit, has more flash on it than my ICM Spitfire !!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2010)

Winter X Games Europe starts properly here in Tignes tomorrow should be awesome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2010)

Internet is up and running correctly....couple of replacement components in the outside boxes that had seen better days....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2010)

Went and watched the skiing halfpipe at the Winter X Games here in Tignes. Was great fun and the French finished 1 and 2 so it was a great atmosphere...


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 10, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Went and watched the skiing halfpipe at the Winter X Games here in Tignes. Was great fun and the French finished 1 and 2 so it was a great atmosphere...


That would be cool,except for the French thing. 
G et any pics .


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 10, 2010)

Did pretty well with my Coral Sea presentation, got the okay from my professor to switch my research topic from the Battle of Britain to Coral Sea/Midway (my favorite campaign to research on). Got an Irish Soda bread sent from the grandma.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice easy day at work, just went about my business...


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 11, 2010)

Cleaned up my messy desk here...it sure as he** wasn't "Captain Chaos", more like "General Chaos"...*fanfare* *giggle*

Before:







After:






Bet I can't find _anything _now.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 11, 2010)

found a little an 02 Toyota Echo 5 speed , with only 147km for $2500 from the original owner , safetied, emissions test . Think its a good scoop lots of life left in it . Missing the dearly departed 94 Escort less already


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 12, 2010)

I didn't get any hassles from the retailer when I called them about a missing video game disc that they had shipped to me.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Cleaned up my messy desk here...it sure as he** wasn't "Captain Chaos", more like "General Chaos"...*fanfare* *giggle*
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...



Thats sick Maria, how are you going to find anything now you have tidied up?...


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 12, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Thats sick Maria, how are you going to find anything now you have tidied up?...



lol I'll tell you how:
I got a HAIRCUT today, so now I can SEE what I'm doing, alternately what I'm LOOKING for! 
Y'know, "Ordnung muss sein"!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2010)

No worries...


----------



## rochie (Mar 13, 2010)

Roman Pavlyuchenko


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 13, 2010)

First motorcycle ride of the year...*_bounces all over the place, skips and jumps, hugs everyone and beams broad, happy smile @ all_*


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 14, 2010)

Convinced my parents to order HBO Canada so I can watch The Pacific!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 15, 2010)

Went to the local National Wild Turkey Federation Banquet this past Saturday and won $500 in one of the games. Now instead of saving up and making payments on the new Longbow I was planning on buying, I have most of the money to buy it!!!


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 15, 2010)

Just found out that my big brother(he is 4 inches shorter than me, but will always be my "big" brother) is moving to Charlotte. Now he will be 2 hours away instead of 2 days.

Yay!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 16, 2010)

Went big-time shopping today at my used-stuff shop.
Got - ta-daaaaaaa - some really nice furniture. 
Bought two sets of small square book cases w. 4 "rooms" in each, and two wall cases with glass doors and glass shelves and light built in, plus a small 3-drawer chest for office use, and a small shelf box to hang on the wall. All in solid oak.
And a Scanpan titanium wok in really good shape - good tools is alfa and omega when cooking. 
So now I can burn and cremate stuff in the kitchen, the quality way. 

The really, truly awesome thing?
I got one of my leaders to help me bring the stuff home. I drove, but he carried and helped - it was wonderful, it was really sweet of him to help me with all of that heavy furniture. 

Oh, and we've all got the day off on friday, as our leaders and bosses is going on a course of some kind, so I can install my new stuff in the living room then.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 17, 2010)

Won a $25 gift card at woirk today. Won $500 at a banquet this past weekend, me thinks I better buy some lottery tickets for tonights Muliti-Mlilion Dollar drawing with the luck I've had this week!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 18, 2010)

Got everything put into place last night, so it's lazy day tomorrow instead of setting up the new furniture. 
Now...where's the painkillers??? *limps over w. hand on sore back slouches in the sofa*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 19, 2010)

Jumped on the Digital scale at work this morning and it says I've lost 9 pounds in the last week and a half!!! Zeroed it out and tried again and same result. Not a trusting soul I'll have to find another scale to confirm this, but I did notice I need to put a belt on this week in order to keep the pants from doing the Hip-Hop fashion thing and hang down by my knees


----------



## Geedee (Mar 19, 2010)

What cheered me up today ?.....its friday afternoon and I'm going home in 2 hours and I'm off on Monday and tuesday next week so its a loong weekend.
I've also got an e-mail telling me that Avatar is due for release on Blu -ray soon...yippee


----------



## conkerking (Mar 19, 2010)

Smithy on Sport Relief. Up there in the top 10 for best television ever.


----------



## Loiner (Mar 20, 2010)

Just had a good day with my local IPMS branch; we 'gatecrash' the local model rail show with a table full of military models, so we had numerous P51s, P47s, Spits, etc etc. we had a good day there and got a lot of interested public.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2010)

Scotland beat Ireland in the six nations.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 20, 2010)

Getting 1-2 month's worth of laundry done, so now I've got clean shirts, socks and all again. 
God, I hate housework...ARGH!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 20, 2010)

and how!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 20, 2010)

First day of Spring!


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 20, 2010)

Fun night with friends at a restaurant


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2010)

Went to the local Aviation display today and took some great pics.....to share soon!


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 21, 2010)

Yesterday in the make up room this kid who none of the girls like (I hadn't know that) was being a jackass to me..... and when he was looking in a hand mirror I hit it and the mirror smashed on his face....and now people are telling me I'm there hero


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2010)

Found some pretty heavy but fresh powder today on the slopes which was good fun to skiing despite the cloudy weather.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 21, 2010)

Visiting my parents today, and having a great time, laughing, talking, having a good dinner and an overall really good mood for all involved. 
Spring has arrived, I guess.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 21, 2010)

Got my laptop back, new motherboard, so all my programs and data is STILL here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wahoo


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 21, 2010)

Discovered they sell proper (i.e British) Marmite over here


----------



## N4521U (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh jeez, Marmite schmarmite, It's awful stuff to a Yank


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Found some pretty heavy but fresh powder today on the slopes which was good fun to skiing despite the cloudy weather.



Skied the same area again today but some different lines. Was still good fun although having to be very careful as the avalanche risk is sky high with them happening all over the place on the steeper slopes because of the ongoing thaw. Even shut one of the black diamonds today (as I was on it further up) because of an avalanche. Pretty hairy stuff but still some good skiing to be had here in Tignes/Val d'isere higher up. Snow lower down in really heavy and slushy and not great fun but then it is between 5 and 10 C here ATM.


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 22, 2010)

If you don't know him Remi Gaillard is a French prankster who does a lot of video game and costumed themed pranks, football tricks and Police baiting. Oh and he has balls the size of Watermellons


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc9yr4urskA_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1dxNsjYeIs_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT9D9OOsLBM_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdGzyN1KZF0_

YouTube - nqtv's Channel


Maybe NSFW


----------



## KMeyrick (Mar 23, 2010)

Leftover birthday cake for breakfast!! The best!


----------



## imalko (Mar 23, 2010)

My sister gave birth to a beautiful baby girl last night at 3AM. They already have three and a half year old son, so I've became uncle for the second time now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2010)

Congrats to you and your sister Igor!


----------



## rochie (Mar 23, 2010)

congratulations to your sister Igor


----------



## imalko (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks mates.


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 24, 2010)

Found a British food shop so I was able to buy Hula Hoops and Apple Tango, things I haven't even seen since I left the UK in November

Oh and I got a job as well. Only a 1 month contract, but money is money


----------



## Pong (Mar 24, 2010)

New acrylics! 







EDIT: Now the photo's all blurred.


----------



## rochie (Mar 24, 2010)

Negative Creep said:


> Found a British food shop so I was able to buy Hula Hoops and Apple Tango, things I haven't even seen since I left the UK in November
> 
> Oh and I got a job as well. Only a 1 month contract, but money is money



nice one !

after i finish work tonight i've got the next three days off


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 24, 2010)

Congrats Igor!


----------



## imalko (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 25, 2010)

Won two more $25 gift cards to Home Depot today at work. That makes $75 this month in Gift Cards I've won at work. Plus $500 at a Banquet two weeks ago.


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 25, 2010)

went to see a movie with my cousins German foreign exchange student and it was scary but all he could do is laugh and a man goes to him : "It's not funny" and he turns around and goes in his accent "Yah it is." hahaha


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2010)

A certain person DID NOT ring me today at work....boy was i glad!


----------



## Clay_Allison (Mar 26, 2010)

It's Friday.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 26, 2010)

The amusement park Bakken opened thursday night, so biker buddies me went to Copenhagen to meet up with thousands of other motorcycle mad, spring happy bikers at Nørrebrogade, as usual. 
The weather was wonderful - 16 degrees C, sunshine and slightly windy - perfect motorcycle weather. 
Met old friends, talked with a lot of nice people, shot a lot of photos (802 to be exact...but okay, I also did bring both of my cameras...), and had a helluva good time. 
Take-off at 7 in the evening, it takes a little to get 4-5000 motorcycles going in the narrow streets of Copenhagen, so the air was thick with exhaust fumes - aaaaaaaah, the smell of spring! *bounceBOUNCEbounceBOUNCEbounce*
Ended up at Restaurant Skovkroen (Restaurant Forest Inn), where we had two thick boar steaks each, with fries, red wine sauce and the veggies of the season - yum! There was also the option of an open salad table, but I sure as heck didn't have room for _more_ plants in my stomach after we had finished off the steaks and the fries! 
Afterwards we walked around and enjoyed the evening, and about an hour later I was knackered, so we went home again, thoroughly enjoying the late night ride through the quiet night, after a wonderful day.
Pics'll follow in my photo thread when I get the stuff sorted out and resized a bit. 

And today I bought a nice black leather sofa in my used stuff-shop, and had it brought home, it's really neat - and after a quick cleaning with soap water and a sponge, it looks great. Also found 4 pairs of jeans that fit perfectly, and got them all really cheap. 
And btw - my easter break starts today, so now it's time to relax and enjoy the wonderful spring weather.


----------



## rochie (Mar 26, 2010)

lots of time to work on my models today


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 26, 2010)

3 more weeks until a 9 day vacation. To be spent in the hill and bluff country of Southeast Minnesota chasing after Wild Turkeys.


----------



## Ghostdancer (Mar 26, 2010)

It's Friday, and that's enough for me.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 26, 2010)

Ghostdancer said:


> It's Friday, and that's enough for me.



Amen!!!!


----------



## magnu (Mar 26, 2010)

Getting a breeding pair of Red Turquoise Discus for a bargain price and being busy enough at work to be able to afford them


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2010)

It's snowing heavily so there is some great powder to he had.


----------



## conkerking (Mar 27, 2010)

Spring


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 28, 2010)

First trip to Langelinie this year, with some of the beemer buddies.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 29, 2010)

Predicted temps in the low to mid 70 degree F for much of this week. Tired of being cold. Am in a much better mood than I was over the weekend too. I was not fit to be around for much of Saturday!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2010)

Sunny day with 2 feet of fresh snow around. Was great skiing today


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 30, 2010)

Went to the Muse concert last night. Holy expletive was it amazing.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 30, 2010)

About an hour and a half of work left, then to the archery range with the Longbow to do some shooting and hiking around. Maybe take some pictures of the wildlife I see with the new camera. Weather is beautiful outside this afternoon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2010)

Like Karl....got in some good modelling time today, made great progress on my P-47 cockpit!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 31, 2010)

Yay! Payday!
And I've got some heating money back from the company that runs our appartments, so I went and bought myself some badly needed stuff:

1. The last Humbrol paints I needed to really get working on my models.
I found the paints very cheaply online, and found out that they were sold by a shop near Copenhagen, so off I went today.
At about 1.75 US$ each, they were cheap, compared with some of the dealers here in the Copenhagen area, some of which charge 3US$ per bottle.

2. A new wristwatch - Citizen Eco-Drive - solar powered. 
My last wristwatch went boink on me a couple of months ago, so I really needed a new, good, sturdy watch. Am really happy about this one, as I think it looks cool, with easy-to-read dial, sturdy casing and a cool strap with tyre-style pattern. Wrooommmmm! 
My reason to choose a man's wristwatch?
I'm an expert at ruining/bashing/splintering/denting/loosing wrist watches, according to my parents: 
In their opinion, my perfect wrist watch should've been made of steel-reinforced concrete with a water tight eternity drive and a steel-chain strap that's welded to my arm, to survive me wearing it. That's why. 

Oh - and the sun's shining right now, and I've got my easter holiday going here...*yawn* *stretch* *creak*...today, life is good.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, that looks like a small fortune in paint you've got there.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 31, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Wow, that looks like a small fortune in paint you've got there.



It is. 170 Dkr, that's about 31 US$. 
But at least now I can get working on those darned models!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2010)

Easter...4 day weekend!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2010)

Was poor weather for the most part today but went out for the afternoon and had some epic powder runs in 1-2 feet of fresh light powder, super fun.

And Candide Thovex dropped his new webisode Kandide Kamera 2, which is 8 minutes of epicness.

Vidéo Candide Kamera 2


----------



## Pong (Apr 1, 2010)

No one in the streets, and the whole town is silent, and I can finally continue my 109E-4 in peace. Phew.


----------



## Pong (Apr 2, 2010)

Finally! Tonight is the premiere of The Pacific!

And after close inspection my 109E is not severely damaged and just needs another coat to get the job done. Phew!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 2, 2010)

Almost completed all the garden tidying after a month away. Should be able to break out the models tomorrow, before the invasion of dinner folk.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2010)

Great progress on my Ju-88 today...


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 3, 2010)

Motorcycle ride today:

Went from home to Roskilde - Boserup - Kattinge Vig - Kornerup Church and coffee break - Glostrup, and washing the beemer and shopping for bread and milk, then off to Langelinie and a couple of solid steak sandwiches + hot chocolate - then home to thaw nose and cheeks. 
Lovely ride, even though it was a bit chilly. 9 degrees C, very windy, lots of sun, and a few clouds storming past now and then in the high winds. 
Life's _good_, seen from the saddle.


----------



## rochie (Apr 5, 2010)

got an interveiw for a new job as head chef for a restaurant in a local town, dont know much about the place but will see what its like when i go there to meet the owner !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 5, 2010)

rochie said:


> got an interveiw for a new job as head chef for a restaurant in a local town, dont know much about the place but will see what its like when i go there to meet the owner !



Congrats on the Interview, a bigger congrats when you get the job


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 5, 2010)

Bucksnort: Crossing all fingers for you, and hoping the best!

As for me: 
Finally finished scanning all pages in Caldwell's and Michulec's book on Adolf Galland for personal reference use, and am almost finished reading Johannes Steinhoff's "Messerschmitts Over Sicily". Both books has to be given back to the library tomorrow.


----------



## rochie (Apr 5, 2010)

cheers guy's, watch this space


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2010)

Good luck Karl!


----------



## rochie (Apr 6, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Good luck Karl!



cheers mate


----------



## rochie (Apr 8, 2010)

job interivew went well, going back on tuesday for a working interview, but i think the jobs mine if i want it, just gotta work out if its going to be worth it money wise as its further to travel everyday !


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 8, 2010)

Great stuff Karl, hope it all goes well for you.

As for me, it was pay day………………………….OK, pension day, but it's all money…………….for more models…………...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2010)

That's good news Karl. I hope it works out OK mate.


----------



## magnu (Apr 9, 2010)

Had a phone call today letting me know I may be getting a flight in an autogyro on Sunday


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 9, 2010)

After hearing a rather strange noise outside, I found this poor little thing hiding under my car












I don't know if she had gotten lost or been dumped but she was tame and very friendly if somewhat scared. Gave her food and water and kept her in overnight. Not the best night's sleep I've ever had, as she wanted to be held all the time or would start mewling non stop. Spent most f the night having my face pawed or licked as she wouldn't sleep anywhere else than right under my chin.

Can't keep her where I am, so took her to the animal shelter next morning. Still, feel like I've done a good deed, even if she did take a dump on my floor


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 10, 2010)

Kiddo's been quite vocal all her life (all 13 months of it so far), enjoying shrieking at the top of her lungs (mostly to scare the cats, I believe, a pasttime which I can completely understand and support! cats are evil.). Lately, though, she's discovered how to modulate her sounds. There's nothing better than a toddler "singing" in the morning! Next comes talking (already can say "DaDa"...which can either mean Mom, Dad, or Byebye, depending on the context.)!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2010)

Hope the new job pans out Karl....Good luck mate!


----------



## rochie (Apr 10, 2010)

cheers guy's, still weighing up wether to take it or not, will decide on tuesday after my working interview


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2010)

Watching EPL...my Team just scored to lead 1-0


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 10, 2010)

Loosening up my stupid aching back muscles with a lengthy motorcycle ride (5-6 hours) in the wonderful early spring sunshine. 
So if I'm a total wreck tomorrow, at least I'll know WHY!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Watching EPL...my Team just scored to lead 1-0



Hung on to win!! Go Hammers


----------



## rochie (Apr 11, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Hung on to win!! Go Hammers



got an important few points in the last couple of weeks Wayne


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2010)

rochie said:


> got an important few points in the last couple of weeks Wayne



friggin' need 'em Karl......!


----------



## Glider (Apr 11, 2010)

My son bought me the Christopher Shores book Dust Clouds over the Middle East for Christmas for £17. Have just seen it on sale at Amazon second hand for £145.
I wish all my other investments went up so much!!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 11, 2010)

A DC-3 JUST FLEW OVER MY HOUSE!!


----------



## Pong (Apr 12, 2010)

Last night my mom gave birth to a baby boy, meaning there are now four of us!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2010)

Congrats Pong!

Fixed up some broken parts on a Diecast model of a Mirage for a friend...and received a $50 gift voucher for the local hobby shop!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 12, 2010)

I lived through the weekend, I think?


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 12, 2010)

*eyes Bucksnort warily*...alive...it's alive, IT'S ALIVE, IT'S ALIVE!!! 

My good thing today?
Spending the coffee breaks today outdoors in the sunshine, without jumper or overcoat.
Ah, sunshine, warm weather, springtime!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 12, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> *
> Ah, sunshine, warm weather, springtime!



Amen to that. Spring has come early in my neck of the woods, trees are already sprouting leaves, about two or three weeks earlier than normal. I noticed the Wild Leeks (AKA Ramps) are starting to sprout at the Archery Range. May have to pick some before I head out on vacation and cook some up in camp.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 12, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Amen to that. Spring has come early in my neck of the woods, trees are already sprouting leaves, about two or three weeks earlier than normal. I noticed the Wild Leeks (AKA Ramps) are starting to sprout at the Archery Range. May have to pick some before I head out on vacation and cook some up in camp.



Yum, sounds great - there's nothing like sunshine and warm weather after a long, cold, boring, dull, dreary, icky winter. It's definitely vitamins for the soul. 

Another good thing for me today:
Found three really interesting books on sale today at one of my local supermarkets:

Claus Bundgård Christensen, Joachim Lund, Niels Wium Olsen Jakob Sørensen: Danmark Besat - krig og hverdag 1940-1945. (Denmark Occupied - war and everyday life 1940-1945), and the two volumes of William Shirer's book: The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich, in danish. 
That was 100 (approx. 18 US$) Dkr per book for Shirer's books, and 200 Dkr (approx. 36.50 US$) for the other one - snatch!  
Normally, books like that (hardback) cost from 300 to 5-600 Dkr per volume. 
That's from 55 to 91-110 US$, so that offer was just too good to just walk by.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 12, 2010)

The DOW closed *UP* over 11,000 (11,005.97) for the first time since Sep 2008! 

Back on March 9, 2009 it sat at 6,547.

TO


----------



## Pong (Apr 12, 2010)

Finally, we have some rain in town after yesterday's (I think) 36 or 37° Celsius temp yesterday. Phew.


----------



## rochie (Apr 13, 2010)

the thought that if all go's well tonight i can take my notice into work tomorow


----------



## kgambit (Apr 13, 2010)

Finished my taxes! Getting a good sized refund from the feds and don't owe the state ANYTHING! That's worth a bit of celebrating!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 13, 2010)

rochie said:


> the thought that if all go's well tonight i can take my notice into work tomorow



Got my fingers, eyes, and toes crossed for good luck for you. Hope you get the job.


----------



## rochie (Apr 13, 2010)

thanks a lot Buck


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2010)

Good luck Karl, hope it goes well mate.


----------



## rochie (Apr 13, 2010)

well have accepted the job, just gotta give my notice at work tomorow


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 13, 2010)

rochie said:


> well have accepted the job, just goota give my notice at work tomorow



Congrats!!!

What cheered me up today? One day closer to a weeks vacation.


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice Karl.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 13, 2010)

Congrats Karl! Best of luck.


----------



## rochie (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks a lot fellas bit of a sideways step at first and will be hard work but i think it will turn into a great move for me


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 14, 2010)

Good on ya Karl, hope all works out well for you.

As for my day. Whoopee……………………………got into the Hanger today and did some modelling.


----------



## A4K (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats on the new job Karl!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats on the new Job opportunity Karl, best of luck with it mate!

The Pacific is about to start on the idiot box.....'bout time!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm going to wait until it's on DVD……………no adverts.


----------



## rochie (Apr 14, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> I'm going to wait until it's on DVD……………no adverts.



couldn't wait that long and as its on sky movies over here we dont have adverts 

and thanks again to all for the job congrats


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 14, 2010)

Getting hold of a Revell 1:16 Rolls Royce 1934 Phantom II Continental quite cheaply, because the previous owner had given up on doing the kit before even painting or assembling anything.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 14, 2010)

Gorgeous day! Drove home from work with all the windows open. Nothing but great songs playing on the radio!


----------



## Pong (Apr 15, 2010)

Saw my baby brother in the hospital today. Really want to take him home, but that won't happen until Saturday.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 15, 2010)

24 hours from now (12 Noon Central Standard time I will be starting a 9.5 day vacation!!! Just have to survive the next 24 hours of city humanity and then it's to the coutryside.


----------



## tonyb (Apr 15, 2010)

Receiving a kit in the mail just in time for the weekend!
1/72 Airfix 'Then Now' Eurofighter Tyhoon Supermarine Spitfire MkIIa - $20 delivered to my door.8)
Happy Modelling everyone.
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 16, 2010)

Looking forward to next week:

Monday: Work.
Tuesday: Day off - leaders going on course.
Wednesday: Day off - leaders going on course.
Thursday: Work.
Friday: Day off. BMW bike weekend w. buddies.
Saturday: Day off. BMW bike weekend w. buddies.
Sunday: Day off. BMW bike weekend w. buddies.
Monday: Day off. BMW bike weekend w. buddies.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 17, 2010)

Had just a tad too much fun tonight, hehe.


----------



## conkerking (Apr 17, 2010)

Clear blue sky.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 17, 2010)

Pong said:


> Saw my baby brother in the hospital today. Really want to take him home, but that won't happen until Saturday.



Very cool, and congratulations to you and the familly!


----------



## Pong (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks vB.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2010)

Cool Pong.

Good F1 Grand Prix this morning made all the better by a British (and McLaren) 1-2 finish.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 18, 2010)

Smoked a boston butt for 10 hours over night, and some dam good eating at lunch!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 18, 2010)

Visited my folks today, and we had a nice quiet evening together, having a good, relaxed time.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 18, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Smoked a boston butt for 10 hours over night, and some dam good eating at lunch!



Huh  That doesn't sound real good.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 19, 2010)

Arranging with biker buddy Peter (- who's got a huge Spit-to-be-built lying around waiting for him to pull himself together to do something about it) to go to Avedøre near Copenhagen, to check out the old planes at the old airfield out there tomorrow. We're talking pre-WW1, WW1- and WW2-era danish planes!  
Among them, an Ellehammer replica 1909:
AD 2006
- and the danish made KZ (Kramme Zeuthen)-planes:
kz-fly.dk - unfortunately, the page is in danish only.
Some of the club guys went to England in 2009, you can see some photos from that trip here:
Ny side 1
I sure hope the club's open tomorrow when we arrive, it would be nice to meet those people and see if we can get a look at the wonderful old planes. It should be open on tuesdays, according to their home page.  
Oh, btw...gotta go get those camera batteries charged...*shuffles off*


----------



## Pong (Apr 19, 2010)

Finally got to a 1,000 posts. 

Though what really got me going today is that I will be spending the next six hours with my great-grandmother, which means time away from the craziness of the house. Phew...


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats with the posts, pong! 

Spent a great day with friend Nynne and her cat Pixie.
I'd wager that Pixie is now the most thoroughly photographed cat in all of Ballerup and Skovlunde!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats on making 1,000 Pong.

I went for a drive in the car today and I got home before it rained.


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, we finally have a radio after the old one broke and I have hundreds of cassettes to arrange alphabetically and listen to!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats Pong....get stuck into the next thousand.


----------



## conkerking (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats Pong.

What cheered me up today? Spent a happy ten minutes throwing my dog in the air again and again. She seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2010)

Always good fun to play with your own dogs 

What cheered me up today, Man United beat Spurs 3-1 to go back to the top of the Premier League with Chelsea playing tomorrow.


----------



## rochie (Apr 24, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> What cheered me up today, Man United beat Spurs 3-1 to go back to the top of the Premier League with Chelsea playing tomorrow.



but lucky for me Man City only drew at Arsenal so my beloved Spurs stay fourth


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 25, 2010)

Upgraded the laptop from a stone age Pentium II and bu**er all in the way of a hard drive and even less RAM churning on XP98 to an intel i5 with 4G ram and 650G hard drive running Window7. Talk about quick, smooth and flash.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> What cheered me up today, Man United beat Spurs 3-1 to go back to the top of the Premier League with Chelsea playing tomorrow.



Made my Missus Happy, thats for sure...then my Westham won 3-2 to avoid relegation!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 26, 2010)

Spending the weekend in Jutland with biker buddy Jørn, rolling 900 km's in all, and meeting up with friends Find and Helene in Ølgod - plus getting a new helmet pinlock visor for the old system 4 helmet, and a brand new pair of Rukka gloves (- could almost poke my fingers through the old ones, so the new ones were needed). 
The weather was wonderful, the bike trips were great, friends were fun and cool, bikes were great (- they got kissed after each trip lol ), coffee and food was awesome - who needs anything else???


----------



## Pong (Apr 26, 2010)

Might get to test an ATI 3650 video card to upgrade the PC tomorrow. Now I can try the water effects in Pacific Fighters and get decent frame rates.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2010)

successful first driving lesson for my daughter today....


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 26, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> successful first driving lesson for my daughter today....





Brave man!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Brave man!



Thanks....only a few extra grey hairs!


----------



## Maestro (Apr 27, 2010)

Got a phone call from Library and Archives Canada... Turned out they found my great-uncle's file ! The dumbass recruiting officer who wrote his name during WWII simply made a typo in his first name.

The bad news is that I won't get the file before December.


----------



## Pong (Apr 28, 2010)

Do my eyes deceive me or is it really raining? Oh, it is!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2010)

finally got some new books I v'e been waiting for....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2010)

NZ beat Sir Lanka in the T20 World Cup (New Zealand start with tense victory | NZ v SL, Group B, World Twenty20 2010, Providence Report | Cricket News | Cricinfo.com) and the Stormers (Cape Town) thrashed the Crusaders (Cantebury, NZ) 42-14 in the Super 14   (SuperRugby)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 30, 2010)

This pictures says enough.


----------



## r2800doublewasp (May 1, 2010)

Just got two models i ordered from ebay just now. Can back from babysitting and there they are. Will be a fun weekend project!


----------



## conkerking (May 1, 2010)

This:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk2xaeXnxlM_

A song full of joy and optimism.


----------



## Pong (May 2, 2010)

Fixed up our PC today and freed hard disk space on C: up to 1.30GB.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2010)

Made some progress on the undercarriage assembly for my Ju-88!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 2, 2010)

Fantastic day, sunny and warm, great lunch out and good wine, but sadly no time for modelling.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2010)

Nothing......yet!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 2, 2010)

I learned a VERY VERY important lesson today.... when you hiding behind a tree with a sniper to your left and a machine gun to the right....wait for the quads to come... I got strafed in the back by an M249 saw airsoft gun.

BUT 

what cheered me up was in my fury of being shot and bleeding I shot the person who shot me no more or less than 76 times......woooh!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 2, 2010)

Stomach finally settling down enough for me to go visit my parents again today.
I took a lot of garden greenery garbage to the dump for the folks, and we had a very nice day together all three of us.


----------



## rochie (May 3, 2010)

two frriends at work bought me the eduard Fw190 D-9 kit as a leaving gift


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2010)

rochie said:


> two frriends at work bought me the eduard Fw190 D-9 kit as a leaving gift



I'll say it again Karl.....Lucky [email protected]!!


----------



## rochie (May 3, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> I'll say it again Karl.....Lucky [email protected]!!



dont look in the recent purchases thread then, i've been in there as well


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 3, 2010)

I'm in a much better mood than last week. Was in a pretty foul state all last week and didn't know what to do to bring myself out of it. A weekend away from the mass hoards of idiots out in the world seems to have helped.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 3, 2010)

Afternoon nap: Two hours. And getting hold of a fast flatbed scanner that can scan negatives and slides, too - got it cheap, great!
With all of my old neggies from half a lifetime of photography, I can already imagine that I've got my work cut out for me. 
But oh, it is sheer happiness for me to sit and meddle with my old photos again, when the weather is bad.


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2010)

England's batting display in their first game of the World Twenty20 in the West Indies. 191-5 of their 20 overs included an England team record of 11 sixes in the innings.


----------



## Pong (May 5, 2010)

Found out that COD7 is releasing on November this year and it confirms rumors that it is based during Vietnam, and I finally have The Pacific Part Eight!


----------



## rochie (May 6, 2010)

Tottenham 1- Manchester city 0


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2010)

rochie said:


> Tottenham 1- Manchester city 0



Glad they won Karl! .....Good ol' Harry!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 6, 2010)

Happened to end up in a model train shop today, and ended up going home with a bunch of mini pine trees, mini leaf trees, grass mat and gravel stuff for my planned 109-diorama...once I get the thing painted and assembled...


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2010)

England's quite comfortable 6 wicket win over Pakistan in the World Twenty20. Pietersen seals England victory | England v Pakistan, Group E, World T20, Barbados Report | Cricket News | Cricinfo.com


----------



## B-17engineer (May 6, 2010)

Scored highly on my standardized testings

I got advanced proficient in English and Math

Proficient in Science.... not bad...


----------



## Heinz (May 7, 2010)

The fact I have 2 tickets to the first two Melbourne Metallica gigs in November!

Both up front on the floor 8)
Only waited since 2004! Has been way too long!


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2010)

The Bulls won their penultimate Super 14 game ensuring a home semi-final (Pretoria) and hopefully if everything goes as I hope an all South African final against the Stormers of Cape Town.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2010)

Mother's Day today, paid my Mum a visit, she is doing fine....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 9, 2010)

That's good to hear Wayne


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Vic!


----------



## pbfoot (May 9, 2010)

A little late but on Friday got stuck in traffic with the Gumball Rally 2010 guys as they passed through town was surrounded by Ferraris, Aston Martins and the such including a Veyron my Freightliner was a natural fit


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2010)

England's good win against South Africa in the World Twenty20 last night. Pietersen sets up emphatic victory | England v South Africa, World T20, Group E, Barbados Report | Cricket News | Cricinfo.com


----------



## pbfoot (May 9, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> A little late but on Friday got stuck in traffic with the Gumball Rally 2010 guys as they passed through town was surrounded by Ferraris, Aston Martins and the such including a Veyron my Freightliner was a natural fit



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqZQRxQIdSY_ I'm in the white truck about 2 minutes in


----------



## Pong (May 10, 2010)

Awesome what happened yesterday. Looking after my 90 year old, great grandma, we both watched WWE Pro (Or is it Professionally _rigged_?) wrestling, and I loved her color commentary on it. I also loved her comments while I was watching a documentary on tanks on the History Channel, she said these people had nothing to do but "Blow Stuff Up".


----------



## rochie (May 10, 2010)

my last full day at work before i leave after breakfast tomorrow !

pb i'll check that you tube vid out when i'm on my own computer after work tonight !


----------



## Messy1 (May 10, 2010)

Spent all day yesterday out at the campground with Angie, our son Conner, and my parents and siblings and their families. Was a great day out, had a good time.


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2010)

Another impressive performance by England in the World Twenty20. Now for the semi-finals.

New Zealand eliminated by impressive England | England v New Zealand, Super Eights, St Lucia Report | Cricket News | Cricinfo.com


----------



## Heinz (May 11, 2010)

Now have a 3rd ticket to Metallica. Wow I'm going to be broke...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 11, 2010)

Finally the decals arrive from UK for my Tornado builds, now I can finish them and add them to the Dqn flight line.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2010)

Heinz said:


> Now have a 3rd ticket to Metallica. Wow I'm going to be broke...



So is this a...I'm taking Me, Myself and I situation....?


----------



## ccheese (May 17, 2010)

The forum is back up. Oh happy day ! (Reminds me of a song).

Charles


----------



## magnu (May 17, 2010)

Amen to that CC


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 17, 2010)

Echo Charles.....................Whoooopeeee............Thanks to all you hard working Moderators


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2010)

Yep, great news!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 17, 2010)

ww2Aircraft.net is back on line!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> ww2Aircraft.net is back on line!!!!



Hell, YEAH!!!


----------



## T Bolt (May 17, 2010)

ccheese said:


> The forum is back up. Oh happy day ! (Reminds me of a song).
> 
> Charles


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2010)

Forum back online but more importantly England won the ICC World Twenty20! 

Kieswetter and Pietersen seal title for England | England v Australia, World Twenty20 final, Barbados Report | Cricket News | Cricinfo.com
A method to England's all-round success | Cricket Features | ICC World Twenty20 2010 | Cricinfo.com


----------



## BikerBabe (May 17, 2010)

The forum's back online, the weather finally got better after a whole week of rain and low temperatures, so tonight biker buddy Jørn and I went off to Langelinie for an evening's worth of motorcycle talk, relaxing and finally ebing able to enjoy the spring weather - and I finally found the wall cupboard I've been looking for, at one of my Used Stuff-shops. Can't wait to get it home so that I can get it repainted and put up on the wall. Then I can get my pipes and tobacco gear out of the way here on my desk. 
All I need now is the library with the fireplace, a hunting dog (Springer Spaniel preferred) and the manor in the countryside. Oh, and a Volvo stationcar.


----------



## tonyb (May 17, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Forum back online but more importantly England won the ICC World Twenty20!



As if losing the ashes wasn't bad enough,oh the shame!.........


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2010)

England won what?...


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 18, 2010)

My 1000th post on ww2Aircraft.net


----------



## BikerBabe (May 18, 2010)

Congrats, dp.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> My 1000th post on ww2Aircraft.net



Good on ya Dirk!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 19, 2010)

All this means is that I need to get a life. Speaking of getting a life what ever happened to our friend Harrison? My guess is he met a girl.


----------



## A4K (May 19, 2010)

Ah, the old story..first the sex, then the drugs and Rock and roll... 

Happy 1000th post Dirk!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 20, 2010)

Good on yur Dirk, commin


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 20, 2010)

New 'e' passport arrived, now where can I go to next?...................


----------



## BikerBabe (May 20, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> New 'e' passport arrived, now where can I go to next?...................



Save up and go see the Battle of Britain air shows in England this summer? 

My good thing:
Getting hold of a hard disc/dvd video recorder - or whatever they're called - cheaply, so now I finally am able to say bye-bye to the video tapes. Yay!


----------



## Pong (May 21, 2010)

A silent afternoon today in my grandma's room. An escape from the scorching heat outside. Phewy.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2010)

1 week to go and i'm on 3 weeks holidays...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 21, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Save up and go see the Battle of Britain air shows in England this summer?



If only...............................


----------



## B-17engineer (May 21, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> All this means is that I need to get a life. Speaking of getting a life what ever happened to our friend Harrison? My guess is he met a girl.



Ehhhhhhh! 

I resent that

I'm here, I'm here........


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 21, 2010)

Not having to get up early.


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 21, 2010)

IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 22, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> 1 week to go and i'm on 3 weeks holidays...



Nice Wayne!! What ya got planned mate?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 22, 2010)

Just a top day with lots of time to model.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 22, 2010)

109ROAMING said:


> Nice Wayne!! What ya got planned mate?



Yeah Wayne what DO you have planned?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2010)

109ROAMING said:


> Nice Wayne!! What ya got planned mate?





B-17engineer said:


> Yeah Wayne what DO you have planned?



Some relaxation time....MODELLING !!! trip to the Melbourne Model Expo....probably a list of sh!t to do from the Missus....


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2010)

Bulls vs Stormers Super 14 Final  Should be a great game.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 22, 2010)

Went for a motorcycle trip today with biker buddy Jørn.
Bright sunshine, only a few wisps of clouds, a full tank of gas, almost no wind, everything's blooming and turning green here, it's finally spring. Temp around 22 C, I've finally removed the insulating lining from my bike suit, and the sunglasses have been used for the first time today, too. Logged approx. 200 kms today. 
New Rukka gloves works and feels like a dream, the new visor's working wonders too.
Aaaaaaaaaaah, spring!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 22, 2010)

Not having too dig the trench for the drain pipe today. I'll pay for it on Monday though. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2010)

Dropped in to see my Mum...and she is doing Great....went out for a 2 Kilometer walk yesterday.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 23, 2010)

Good thing too, WL.  

I finally managed to pull myself together to gather all the clothes that I want to get rid of, in one of those black plastic garbage bags, so it's ready for the re-used-stuff-shop on tuesday, when everything opens again.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 24, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Some relaxation time....MODELLING !!! trip to the Melbourne Model Expo....probably a list of sh!t to do from the Missus....



Thanks for the reminder Wayne , though the Expo was month after next. So got booked flights and hotel today.

Good news on Mum, she seems to be doing well.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2010)

Got my Eduard D-11.D-13 combo today from Eduard.

Hope to see you at the Expo Vic!


----------



## Trebor (May 24, 2010)

well! the high point of MY day was that a Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress buzzed my house, today at about 3,000' AGL!!! I believe it to be Aluminum Overcast


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2010)

lucky bastard.

Had the day off work. Nice.


----------



## Trebor (May 24, 2010)

heh, i'd be even luckier if I had taken a pic of it!!


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2010)

Shall we put you in the 'fabricator' bucket, eh?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 25, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Hope to see you at the Expo Vic!



Hope to be there on the Saturday Wayne. I'll look for the guy photographing everything!...............


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Hope to be there on the Saturday Wayne. I'll look for the guy photographing everything!...............



Yeah...amongst others... and if not taking pics, should be on the Aeroworks Stand!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 25, 2010)

Nothing in particular, it just was a good day.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2010)

2 days to holiday time!


----------



## Matt308 (May 26, 2010)

Amen brother. And then four days off for me. Family. BBQ. And hopefully the return to some modelling. Perhaps to satisfy a crew chief request for an RC-135. Perhaps.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 26, 2010)

BRACES OFF TOMORROW!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> 2 days to holiday time!



One day and counting!!!


----------



## pbfoot (May 27, 2010)

Knees been acting up for a month was a bit worried but its only a calcium build up and the DR drained it and shot it full of cortisone feels fine now


----------



## B-17engineer (May 27, 2010)

Braces off!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 27, 2010)

So, you eating an uncut apple right now????? 

Congratulations!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 27, 2010)

Funny enough they gave me a candy basket or whatever filled with the stuff I wasn't suppose to have when I had the braces on....its the first time I heard I wasn't suppose to have that stuff 

Thanks!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 27, 2010)

Ooops

Yea, a jaw breaker took out one of mine back ones.


----------



## Trebor (May 28, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Shall we put you in the 'fabricator' bucket, eh?



lol maybe not. I'd suggest taking your son out to boeing Field to see the B-17. it's there from the 26-31. hurry up and see it!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2010)

On holidays....NOW!!!


----------



## T Bolt (May 28, 2010)

I guess there is SOME advantage to being on that side of the date line!  I'm just starting my work day now! (and you can tell I'm working very hard!)


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> I guess there is SOME advantage to being on that side of the date line!  I'm just starting my work day now! (and you can tell I'm working very hard!)



It really appears you are working hard Glenn....on those keys.....and... it is 9.30pm here Friday evening!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 28, 2010)

Looks like the department in the company I work for met it's monthly quoto so we are all being taken out to a hign price Steakhouse for dinner in the near future.
Boss just came and told us to take off work a couple hours early today. Early start to the 3 day Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 28, 2010)

Well, kind of kept this quiet on the forum, but Foch and I are heading off to Russia in five days. It's a college trip, we're going with one of our professors and four other students. Leaving the US on the 2nd of June and coming back on the 11th. Getting excited.


----------



## T Bolt (May 28, 2010)

This is my 500th post!!!


----------



## A4K (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations Glenn! Good to have you around mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2010)

Keep at it Glenn....


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2010)

Let the weekend begin. Hit the grocery store for some BBQ fixin's. Tonight some soccer and then some burgers on the grill. Tomorrow pork spareribs smoked for 8+ hours.


----------



## Airframes (May 29, 2010)

Yum Yum!!


----------



## Trebor (May 29, 2010)

what cheered me up today was puttin' up the American Flag!  unfortunately, i can only keep it up for so long cos the weather here in Washington State changes a lot, and it'll rip the flag to shreds, so I'd have to take it down again


----------



## T Bolt (May 29, 2010)

Feeling very "Green" today! Built a solar heater for my swimming pool. It's a coil of 400' of 3/4" black agricultural tubing that I will put on my Garage roof and circulate pool water through. It's suppose to bring up the pool temp 10 up deg F, and seeing that my pool always seems to be at around 68-73 F that will be welcome.


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2010)

Cool T-Bolt.

3 things today. Bulls won the Super 14, Leicester Tigers won the Guinness Premiership and England reduced the Bangladeshi's nicely today in the cricket (took 5-65 today).

Clinical Bulls win Soweto thriller - SuperSport - Rugby
BBC Sport - Rugby Union - Leicester 33-27 Saracens
Steven Finn rattles Bangladesh on rain-hit day | England v Bangladesh, 1st npower Test, Lord's, 3rd day Report | Cricket News | Cricinfo.com


----------



## BikerBabe (May 30, 2010)

Helped my dad by moving his flower text files (he grows orchids, hostas and cacti) from his old laptop to the new one, and installing a camcorder driver on the new 'pooter too, so that he can now mess with video files from his video camera.
And I love that he asks me about a lot of things when it comes to the computer - it isn't always that I can answer him right away, but I can look up things for us on the internet, and so I learn in the process, too. That's great fun. 
I think my dad's pretty cool - he's 83 years old, and I love his curiosity when it comes to cameras, computers and all things technical.  

EDIT:

Met a sweet elderly gentleman in our laundry room in the basement.
We ended up chatting away while waiting for the washing machines to finish the laundry.
It turned out that he had worked for Revell in the US once upon etc., and then we started talking planes, cars and motorcycles - awesome guy! 
He had been on the german team, making the basic model molds for the jerry planes, and the german team competed with the brits, who build the Spitfire and other british plane model molds for the company; they had a great time while working. Cool.


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2010)

McLaren and British one two in the F1 Grand Prix  (the Red Bull's colliding was an added bonus especially with Webber being the only 1 to finish, can't say I'm a fan of Vettel)...

BBC Sport - F1 - Lewis Hamilton wins Turkish Grand Prix after Red Bulls collide


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

I've learned from my doctor that a blood test revealed i'm immune to poison ivy... yay!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2010)

Slept in....Holidays!!


----------



## rochie (May 31, 2010)

got the internet connection sorted in my workshop so now i can be on here whilst i work on my models !


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2010)

Pizza for breakfest.....yum


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2010)

Just watched 24 ....the Ep where Jack takes care of Dana....'bout time !!


----------



## rochie (Jun 1, 2010)

just back from a job interview, looks promising but i'll see what else turns up as well


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 1, 2010)

Good news Karl! But you do know that this might cut into your model building time


----------



## rochie (Jun 1, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Good news Karl! But you do know that this might cut into your model building time



i know but if i dont get a job it will cut into my model *"buying"* time 

plus my wife might cut into my............. never mind


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Messy1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Shorter work week, and getting paid on the first workday this week!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 1, 2010)

Going home from work today.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 2, 2010)

My new compressor and airbrush arrived and I can't believe how quiet the compressor is.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2010)

Hope you get the right Job Karl...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 2, 2010)

rochie said:


> just back from a job interview, looks promising but i'll see what else turns up as well



Fingers crossed for you mate.


----------



## rochie (Jun 2, 2010)

many thanks fella's hope this is the right one as its only twenty minutes away so i can get home between shifts


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 2, 2010)

Good luck with it Karl!

I ordered my new Compressor. Ingersoll Rand 2hp with a vertical 20gal tank and 5.5 CFM. I'll be able to power my airbrush or major air tools if I want!


----------



## BombTaxi (Jun 2, 2010)

I saw Ellie Goulding (British musician, for those who don't know), crossing Hammersmith Broadway just in front of my van earlier on. That put a smile on my face, as it's the first time in six months in and around London that I have seen anyone even slightly famous


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2010)

Best of luck Karl.


----------



## bigZ (Jun 3, 2010)

Got home today to find my copy of 'The Focke-Wulf Ta 152 Monarch 3' had turned up.

But even better I was very suprised too find my name in the Acknowlegements.8)8)8)


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 3, 2010)

Yesterday, one of our regular customers sent his mom in to pick up some parts for his modified. His mom offered to give me her dad's car she inherited from her father, who was the original owner. It is nothing special car wise, a 61 Plymouth Valiant 4 door, but thought it was cool she offered to give it to me, and it is all there, complete and it should run and drive. Needs a little work, but would be fun to tinker around with. And I couldn't argue with the price.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2010)

bigZ said:


> Got home today to find my copy of 'The Focke-Wulf Ta 152 Monarch 3' had turned up.
> 
> But even better I was very suprised too find my name in the Acknowlegements.8)8)8)



Hope I get one soon....still waiting patiently for my local guy to get his shipment.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 5, 2010)

Get to play in a CBC Road Hockey Tournament today! Very excited.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2010)

Springboks beating Wales at Rugby and the English bowling the Bangladeshi's out cheaply to leave them 202 runs behind with 2 innings to go.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2010)

Almost finished a model for the coming Expo...finishing touches tomorrow!


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Got the 61 Valiant running that a lady gave me and drove it over to my parents house where I can start to work on it. After driving it, I definitely see a disc brake upgrade in it's future.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 8, 2010)

Used my new compressor and airbrush today for the first time, talk about purring like a kitten and with an air tank the airflow is like silk and the brush is so easy to clean. My old system was just the compressor, a very noisy compressor without a tank that made the paint splash out like a paintball gun and it was an airbrush that took forever to clean after each paint application. Oh what a lovely day it has been.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds good Vic!

Finished my extra model for the Expo this coming weekend.


----------



## rochie (Jun 8, 2010)

have been called back for a second interview at the hotel i've applied to be head chef at, unfortunatly its another week away and money is getting very tight, might have to go away and do some agency work for a bit !


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks promising Karl, hang in their mate.


----------



## rochie (Jun 8, 2010)

Cheers Vic


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 8, 2010)

Great news Karl! Hang in there!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you Karl, Good luck mate!


----------



## rochie (Jun 9, 2010)

cheers guy's


----------



## rochie (Jun 9, 2010)

just had a call from the hotel i'm hopeing to work in and i've been offered at least four weeks temp work while they go through the interview process !
i hope it will put me in pole position for the job though it is a bit strange i must say !
but the pay is good and i need the cash, and it means i dont have to go down south to find work and live in digs !!!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 9, 2010)

Great news Karl! Sounds like they like you but just want to make sure.


----------



## rochie (Jun 9, 2010)

i hope so mate, thanks


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## rochie (Jun 9, 2010)

Cheers Messy


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 10, 2010)

Blackhawks win first Stanley Cup since 1961!!!!!!



Now if only the Cubs would get their a*s in gear!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 10, 2010)

Receiving a handful of good links to PDF files (- in danish only) about the danish resistance movement during the german occupation of Denmark during WW2, with lots of stories written by the guys who participated.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2010)

BBC Sport - F1 - Lewis Hamilton wins Canadian Grand Prix in Montreal


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 14, 2010)

My best friend called me today, her pension has finally been approved of, so now she can finally have some serious peace of mind after a ten-year struggle with the county to get aforementioned pension approved due to fibromyalgia.
The fibromyalgia's a seriously bad thing and so's her arthritis, but at least now she won't have to worry any more about wheter or not she gets the pension, or worry about what the county people come up with of demands to test her physical abilities! 
I'm just totally happy for her, it's a _huge_ relief!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 14, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Receiving a handful of good links to PDF files (- in danish only) about the danish resistance movement during the german occupation of Denmark during WW2, with lots of stories written by the guys who participated.



Any chance there's some translations out there?


Today: left work late, after wrestling with a dead Dell motherboard, transferring the hard-drive in that PC to my PC (Admin PC) to pull some needed stuff off the working HD, then transferring my HD back in so I can get the spare (POS) set up for the Office Manager to use until Dell gets off their arse and gets the warranty work done...called and fought with tech support at Dell to find out why their "next business day before 10:30am" wasn't there at 3:30PM...walked out of the office after everything was up and running, ran into a wall of heat and humidity. How was this cheerful? I ran into this guy buzzing around, landing at Meecham Field. Keep in mind that the Interstate is right at the end of the runway at Meecham, and the road I drive down to get to the interstate is directly under the approach path. So this guy circles around to get positioned to land, and pretty much cruises by right out my passenger-side window. And the only camera I have is on my cellphone. Sorry 'bout the crappy pic quality.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice RA!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice one! I just love the sound of the 'Dak'. Used to stand for hours watching them as a kid, when they were in everyday use as airliners. in the '50's. If I could afford one, I'd live in it!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 14, 2010)

The windows were up and the radio was on (was thinkin about getting a good cellphone pic without causing an accident. Okay...without causing another accident....hehehehe) The best part was, I was doing 50 (legal speed limit...and speed of traffic, for once), he was doing somewhere around 100...so it felt like he was just floating past. Those are some graceful lookin birds!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2010)

Got to meet Vic and his wife at the model Expo over the weekend.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 17, 2010)

A day and a half after removing an evil, blood sucking tick from between my toes I can finally walk without pain in my foot!!! Damn bloodsucking parasites!!! As they say "He's in a much better place now"!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2010)

France 0-2 Mexico

Delighted, they didn't deserve to be in the World Cup and they aren't playing with any heart or desire, will not be sad to see them exit this World Cup early.


----------



## tonyb (Jun 17, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> France 0-2 Mexico
> 
> Delighted, they didn't deserve to be in the World Cup and they aren't playing with any heart or desire, will not be sad to see them exit this World Cup early.



Agreed,certainly made my day..
What else cheered me up today? It's not raining for a change!8)
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 18, 2010)

Weekend is nearly here!!!! Will be attending the biggest Traditional Archery (Longbows and Recurves only) 3D shoot in Minnesota. Usually draw several hundred people for the weekend.
Going to break out the meat smoker this weekend as well and make up a batch ofhome made smoked Macaroni Cheese with a little (OK, a lot) of grilled steak mixed in!!!! No wonder I can't loose any weight this spring/summer


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 18, 2010)

Highest grade in my grade on the history final...98% pretty happy right now.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2010)

Well done H!
Have a good 'twang' with the bows Bucky!


----------



## smackers (Jun 18, 2010)

England didn't lose in football


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 19, 2010)

Denmark beat Cameroun 2-1 in tonight's match.
I've got to admit that Cameroun played really well - a deep Roligan-bow to the players on the Cameroun team, they fought like lions, but it wasn't enough.
GO DENMAAAAAAAAAAARK! *bounces all over the place* \o/


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 19, 2010)

How'd I know that you were going to say that? 

I look at the last poster and it says BikerBabe.....immediately I thought, World Cup.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 19, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> How'd I know that you were going to say that?
> 
> I look at the last poster and it says BikerBabe.....immediately I thought, World Cup.



LOL I wonder why. 

Anyway, I was reminded of another good thing from this week:
Got a couple of thin MDF-thingys, so that I can make that diorama for the 109 that I'm taking a summer break from working on. I know a carpenter at a shop, he dug 'em out for me - didn't even have to pay for them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2010)

Since Sweden isn't playing in this world cup.....Gooooo Deeennmmmaaaarrrrk! 
Other than that.....feck all, still waiting, hoping, praying....the usual stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2010)

Hard to get Cheery when it's the last day of holidays....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2010)

Can't argue with that O' Ancient One! 

Bl**dy well done H! Forgot that earlier....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Can't argue with that O' Ancient One!
> 
> Bl**dy well done H! Forgot that earlier....



What's this Ancient sh!t.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 20, 2010)

LMAO......


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 20, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Can't argue with that O' Ancient One!
> 
> Bl**dy well done H! Forgot that earlier....



Thanks ! 

And for that i got 3 more models.....paid for by my parents...that cheered me up


----------



## rochie (Jun 21, 2010)

was offered a job in Scarborough that wasnt really paying enough, turned it down and they have come back offereing me £3000 more than the advertised salary which would make it worth the extra travelling every day, also waiting to see what the hotel i'm temping at say about their head chef position.
so by tomorow night i should be in employment again


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 21, 2010)

Congrats Rochie, that's bril news!


----------



## Tomahawk101 (Jun 21, 2010)

didn't have to be in college until 10 past 1 but no teach or class mates turned up for 20 mins so I got to go home


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 21, 2010)

Don't generally play flight sims and my friend bet me and my other friend we couldn't land an F-4 Phantom on an aircraft carrier. 

Well my friend in charge of the tail hook and gear sent them out a bit late. The gear proceed to snap off, we missed the hooking on to the cables, slid down the deck with fire coming out from under the plane and hit 4 other planes on deck. We lived, ejected, and he never said it had to be a perfect landing!!!! Score for me.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 22, 2010)

I had a call out yesterday to get a snake out of somebody's living room (wild snake not a pet). After I did my thing I noticed the elderly resident had a "WWII Veteran's" hat on and I asked him about it. He started telling me some stories about what he did. He was based in Europe during the war as an artlleryman and saw a few things. One that he was proud of was meeting Patton where he verified that Ol' Blood-n-Guts DID carry pearl handled pistols! As I couldn't stay long, we talked for a short time and then I thanked him for his service and al that he had done some 60 years ago. He was smiling broadly as I left. Cool day!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice one Chris. Made your day, and his.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Great story Njaco!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 22, 2010)

2 more days of school!!!! 


Came home to find all my WW2 autographed photos and what not framed in hung in my room....Thanks Mom!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 22, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Came home to find all my WW2 autographed photos and what not framed in hung in my room....Thanks Mom!



Mom's, you gotta love em'


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice one Chris!

Here is what cheered me up today: England cruise home on Morgan ton | England v Australia, 1st ODI, Rose Bowl Report | Cricket News | Cricinfo.com

Now for the overpaid twat's that are our footballers to do the same tomorrow...


----------



## rochie (Jun 23, 2010)

having two hotels offering me a head chefs job.
was a difficult decision but i've opted to be head chef at Hallgarth hall hotel, a decision based on its only twenty minutes from my home so i'll use less petrol and i'll have more chance of a family life and more money to spend on model kits etc, thats if theres any left after my wife and daughter have finished that is !!!!!!!! 

so give me a month to whip everyone into shape and if your passing drop in and i'll cook you something


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats on the new job.


----------



## rochie (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks Buck


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats Rochie, that's wonderful!  

Here, it's midsummer night's eve tonight, complete with bonfires all over the country, and the traditional send-off of witches to Brocken. Please see The Brocken - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The broom is polished; flight suit, helmet and radio checked and ready, guns cleaned, olied and loaded and missiles are loaded - I'm ready!   

Jokes aside, I invited biker buddy Jørn, and we're going to have dinner (- boiled chicken w. new boiled potatoes, cucumber salad, sauce, garlic baguettes and salad), and later we make us some coffee and head off by the small, curvy country roads on motorcycle to watch the midsummer bonfire at Roskilde Fjord right next to the viking ship museum.
It is absolutely wonderful - you can see several bonfires along the coast, and the warm summer evening makes it just about perfect. I'll see if the camera'll cooperate later in the evening.


----------



## rochie (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks Maria, have a good evening


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 23, 2010)

Sounds like fun Maria. Would like to visit that Viking Ship Museum myself.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 23, 2010)

Great news Karl, I'll drop in for a Crunchy Frog or Spring Surprise !!!
That sounds like a great evening out Maria, enjoy it, and give my regards to Roskilde - quite a few years since I was last there!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats karl!!!

and I think when I retire I'll move to Denmark!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 23, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Congrats karl!!!
> 
> and I think when I retire I'll move to Denmark!



Isn't it pretty expensive to live there?

TOMORROW IS THE LAST DAY OF SCHOOL!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats Karl.

What cheered me up today (other than the England result) was that today I finally graduated from St Andrews University with a Bachelor of Science Honours Second Class (Division 1) (Upper Second/2:1). I'll have some pics up in the next couple of days.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 23, 2010)

Congratulations Hugh, well done mate!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 23, 2010)

Had a wonderful evening - thanks for the good wishes, guys  - good food, good company, wonderful weather, motorcycle purring like happy kitten, curvy summer roads, no deers, hares or other critters getting in the way on the way home around midnight, and an absolutely stunning view over Roskilde Fjord w. calm water, plenty of boats out to enjoy the evening, bonfires along the coast, fireworks, and good company.
Mmmmm, gotta love an evening like that!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 23, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Congrats Karl.
> 
> What cheered me up today (other than the England result) was that today I finally graduated from St Andrews University with a Bachelor of Science Honours Second Class (Division 1) (Upper Second/2:1). I'll have some pics up in the next couple of days.



Nice work Hugh! 

You don't know how good Air Conditioning feels after 2 and a 1/2 hours of soccer in 90 degree weather...and a cold shower...


----------



## rochie (Jun 24, 2010)

great stuff Gnomey.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations all round for Karl and Hugh, doubly for Hugh as England won in soccer as well, must be those long summer days Maria is on about.

Sounds like you had a grand time Maria all those beacon fires would be quite a sight.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 24, 2010)

Graduating from school today............SUMMER BEGINS!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2010)

Italy has been kicked out of the World Cup!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2010)

Fantastic news Karl!!

Cheered me up......a bit anyway, WEEKEND!


----------



## Maestro (Jun 25, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> What cheered me up today (other than the England result) was that today I finally graduated from St Andrews University with a Bachelor of Science Honours Second Class (Division 1) (Upper Second/2:1). I'll have some pics up in the next couple of days.



Good job, mate.

Science, eh ? So now you can start working on a pill to make men understand women...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2010)

Or a pill that will cure hangovers, for those that get them.....

Well done mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Italy has been kicked out of the World Cup!!!!



Real glad to hear that...surprised they weren't given a penalty kick from taking a dive in the dying minutes to save there @sses....like the last World Cup......


----------



## tonyb (Jun 25, 2010)

Finally getting the right colour grey on my Navy Cutlass,looks much much better now.
Pics later as paint is still wet.
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2010)

Maestro said:


> Good job, mate.
> 
> Science, eh ? So now you can start working on a pill to make men understand women...



How I've had dreams to have that ability................


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2010)

Got more chance of cultivating a Money Tree !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2010)

neither are going to happen....


----------



## magnu (Jun 26, 2010)

Spent the whole day doing big Japanese style tattoos which made a very welcome change from the plague of stars and names I have been suffering of late. 
Also got to see the Vampiress I did a while ago and am pleased with how it came out


----------



## BombTaxi (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks good magnu 8)

I finally have a new full-time job, starting a week on Monday, and temporary work to see me through til then. More money to spend on models


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks good Mags...


----------



## Maestro (Jun 27, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> neither are going to happen....



Well, I'm sure that's what scientists were thinking before the arrival of Viagra... But look how it turned out : they still can't cure AIDS but they found a pill to "make grandpa happy".

Viagra... Gives you a 29-year-old step-grandmother and a 6-month-old uncle.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Total relief here - was diagnosed yesterday with a mild degree of ADHD, which explains a LOT in my life! *cheers*
Now I can _finally_ get the _right _kind of help and support!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Nothing


----------



## rochie (Jun 30, 2010)

changed the first menu at the hotel food looks F*****g brilliant even if i do say myself, next comes changing the pub menu which might be a bit trickier !!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Simple Karl, old boy.....no f*cking alcoholfree beer! Done....


----------



## rochie (Jun 30, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Simple Karl, old boy.....no f*cking alcoholfree beer! Done....



if only it was that simple mate, but i'm thinking my boss expects a tad more !


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 30, 2010)

rochie said:


> changed the first menu at the hotel food looks F*****g brilliant even if i do say myself, next comes changing the pub menu which might be a bit trickier !!!!!!!!



Beer battered fish n chip mate, never misses...  ........................sounds to be going well Karl


----------



## rochie (Jun 30, 2010)

thanks Vic, the "classics are easy its just trying to find some thing a bit different that will sell and also my sprogs can cook and plate up to my standered, thats the hard part


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2010)

Get the whip out Karl!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

Deep fried Mars Bars.........oh! That's Jan's neck of the woods....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2010)

One more sleep to holidays.....again...!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 1, 2010)

Finely got my new compressor!  Now all I need is the time to use it. My wife's 'Honey Do' list is very long.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 1, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Finely got my new compressor!  Now all I need is the time to use it. My wife's 'Honey Do' list is very long.



Ah - you mean the "OUR projects"-list? 
She's got to understand that you need a little time on your own now and then, so that you can come back, feeling refreshed, because you did stuff that YOU are interested in. Too many women don't understand that.
I hope you get the time soon to try out the compressor. 

My good things today, was to manage to find two pressies for my parents, who celebrates their 60th wedding anniversary today - an orchid (- didn't know that a single flower can be THAT expensive!  ) for my dad, who grows, takes good care of and love his orchid collection - and a really nice handbag for my mom, plus a huge bunch of flowers and a ditto box of Anthon Berg choccies. 

At least they were kind enough to get married on a payday.


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Just hearing from my boss that I may actually get Monday off. I had heard we would all be working Monday!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 1, 2010)

Just finished "counting noses" of my Japanese maples. Started the spring with just about 500. I now have 63 !!!
Been selling them at the flea markets, and pocketing a tidy sum. 

This was not counting the seedings [about 300] from the seeds Erich sent me last fall. Those little guys are about seven
months old, and too young to sell. 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2010)

Way to go Charles!!

ON Holidays...NOW!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 2, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Way to go Charles!!
> 
> ON Holidays...NOW!!



Going anyplace..............


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Going anyplace..............



Nah...hanging around home....plenty to do here....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2010)

8 hours until a 3 day weekend. One of which I will finally replace some squeeky truck parts that have been driving me nuts for a month now.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 2, 2010)

FBI came in to show us some of their toys. 

ATF Agent came in

NJ DOC (Department of Corrections) Came in and showed us their dogs

And got me self certified in CPR.....


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 2, 2010)

Getting 3 Binks airbrushes (2 complete 1 w/out tip) and 2 complete repair kits for $48 total on E-Bay. Then when I got the package, discovered that one of them had an "A" tip !!!! The last time I saw an "A" it went for $59, just for it alone. The repair kits sold for $19 WHEN you could get them. Person selling them didn't know what they had. Listed them under TOYS !!!! 

I AM VERY PLEASED


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2010)

Bossman gave me the go ahead to clear out of work early, so got an early start to the 3 day weekend!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 2, 2010)

Ate IHOP for dinner. Kaylen had pancakes, bacon and eggs. tore up bacon and pancakes into toddler-sized bites for her (scrambled eggs already toddler-sized, by default). she took one bite of bacon...then reached over to the nearby plate and started nomming on the rest of the strip. *sniff* Makes a daddy so proud!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 3, 2010)

Good friends.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2010)

Saturday....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2010)

Slept in.....till 8am!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2010)

Germany beat Argentina today! What a great day!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2010)

....and 4-0 too Chris!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 3, 2010)

Got to shake the hand of a Purple Heart veteran...noticed an SUV in the parking lot with a PH license plate, as we were getting the kiddo into the car, this young couple comes out and starts loading into the SUV. I went over, asked if it was his PH, and then got to shake his hand.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Got to shake the hand of a Purple Heart veteran...noticed an SUV in the parking lot with a PH license plate, as we were getting the kiddo into the car, this young couple comes out and starts loading into the SUV. I went over, asked if it was his PH, and then got to shake his hand.



A humbling experience as always in my opinion.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 3, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Got to shake the hand of a Purple Heart veteran...noticed an SUV in the parking lot with a PH license plate, as we were getting the kiddo into the car, this young couple comes out and starts loading into the SUV. I went over, asked if it was his PH, and then got to shake his hand.



Nicely done.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2010)

Glad that Germany whipped Argentina in the soccer...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 4, 2010)

An update from the other thread, in case you have missed it:
Good thing - mom's back home from the hospital, and even though she's not very well, at least she's back home, and dad is with her all the time.
I call them every day to see if there's anything I can help them with, but so far there hasn't been anything yet. They prefer a bit of peace and quiet these days, and I've got to respect that, even though I'd much rather go see them and help them with all the practical things. That was a nasty scare, but at least mom's at home with dad now. 

And another nice thing:
Relaxing on the balcony tonight, on a warm summer evening.
Books are Wellum: First Light, and Galland: The First And The Last.
Am going to pick up "Stuka Pilot" tomorrow, since my library has finally gotten hold of the Rudel-written book, and not the biography on Rudel.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2010)

Glad to hear your Mum is back home. That looks like a nice peaceful setting for reading, and is that a RDanAF Station Vaerlose ash tray I see? Looks like their crest.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 4, 2010)

Beat my cousin in soccer.....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 5, 2010)

That's good news Maria


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 5, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Glad to hear your Mum is back home. That looks like a nice peaceful setting for reading, and is that a RDanAF Station Vaerlose ash tray I see? Looks like their crest.



Thanks Air, and yes, that's what it is. 



Vic Balshaw said:


> That's good news Maria



Thanks Vic. I agree. 

My good thing today? Coffee!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 5, 2010)

Happy to hear Maria. 

Atlantic City for a few days!!! Beach, nice hotel, boardwalk........here I come!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2010)

Glad to hear Mum is home, Maria. visited my Mum today and she is doing Very Well at the moment, but doesn't like the cold much.....so glad she has a reverse cycle AC to do the job of keeping her comfortable.

....and slipped in some unexpected modelling time!!


----------



## rochie (Jul 5, 2010)

officially take over as head chef today !
here's the hotel Hall Garth Hotel and Country Club - Four Star Hotel in Darlington


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great news Maria and Karl! Glad to hear that your mum is back home! That's excellent mate, well done! I have to say though, when I read Darlington, first thing that popped into my head was the Darlington Raceway!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2010)

Darlington Raceway?? That's the High Street on Saturday night!
Great news Karl, glad you've got sorted. Jan and I will be down for a weekend, so get the steaks going mate.....


----------



## rochie (Jul 5, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Darlington Raceway?? That's the High Street on Saturday night!
> Great news Karl, glad you've got sorted. Jan and I will be down for a weekend, so get the steaks going mate.....



just say when Dogsbody


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 5, 2010)

Beautiful Atlantic City beach today and tomorrow. Waves are great.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 5, 2010)

The possibility to complain here, there and everywhere abut that stupid ADHD-diagnosis!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2010)

Very cool Karl, congratulations!




BikerBabe said:


> The possibility to complain here, there and everywhere abut that stupid ADHD-diagnosis!



As a ADHD'r I can say I'm very proud to have....HEY LOOK A SQUIRREL!



Glad to hear you mom is doing well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2010)

Good luck with it Karl!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 6, 2010)

Visiting my parents today. 
I could tell that mom wasn't quite alright yet - it is a hard one, recovering from heart problems, but she was better than a few days ago, so that's definitely a positive thing. 
We relaxed and had fun, dad and me even made mom laugh several times, until she started joining in on the joking - then we all had a blast for the rest of the day. 

Dad and I went to one of the...whatarethatkindofshopcalledinenglishagain...*thinks*...you buy plants and garden stuff there...*shrugs*...anyway, dad bought me 6 very nice plants for my window boxes, three white and three purple ones, and we drove them home to me.
Afterwards, we did a little shopping for my folks, and then we went back home, where I washed the car and cleaned it thoroughly inside. Later, we had dinner, and relaxed.
Then I went home and planted my plants in my balcony boxes, and now I'm relaxing online before going to bed early, and tomorrow I'm going to pick up that Hans-Ulrich Rudel-book at the library.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 6, 2010)

Been out of the loop for a few days. Glad to read your Mother is doing better Maria, I'll keep her in my prayers.

Feeling better after thinking I was going to keel over this past Saturday.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 6, 2010)

6 hours at the beach today. No sun burn!!! It was 102 degrees out and the water was 69....perfect.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 8, 2010)

Had to cancel our boat-rental/wakeboarding trip today, due to weather (oh, darn....I don't care much for boats/wakeboarding, anyway, but don't tell my wife). Went to the air museum instead, they've gotten in a new C-47 since I was last there, and found out that when "Fifi" (B-29) is certified to fly again, she'll be stopping by Cavanaugh Flight Museum, probably sometime in the fall. Can't wait to see her up close and personal!

Afterwards, drove over to Fort Worth, and my brother and I took my wife and his fiancee to a gun store/range. First time either of the wimmin-folk had ever been shooting. Both frikkin LOVED it! Brother's fiancee bought a Walther P-22 pistol (in a pink/grey pattern, of course), and my wife almost talked me into one as well, but due to the fact that they fly back to Italy tomorrow (she's Italian, he's stationed there in the Army), they're going to have to leave it with us, here, so we'll hold off getting one of our own until they come back to claim theirs. She loved the range, though, so we'll probably take it out to *ahem* ensure its maintained and in good working condition.

Heh. My wife also wants to take a couple of gun safety courses, and a concealed weapon course. Man...that's just awesome!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 8, 2010)

NICE!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 9, 2010)

_Finally _getting hold of Hans-Ulrich Rudel's "Stuka Pilot" from the library; started reading it a few mins ago.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 9, 2010)

Maria.
Good news about your Mum, you sound to have had a good day a couple of days back and if I'm right, that "whatarethatkindofshopcalledinenglishagain..." is a Garden Centre.

Karl.
Glad to hear you are now officially the boss man, now you can really get them cooking. hope it all goes well for you.

As for me:

The 'Color pics For a Model I'm Building' thread almost as funny as 'Blazing Saddles'............


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2010)

Lacking of anything else......W-E-E-K-E-N-D!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2010)

Collected my P-47 Jan!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

Is today Friday already ? Yes!


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking forward to my son's 2 year Birthday party tomorrow.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Collected my P-47 Jan!



Great! Make me proud son! 




Drink....!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> Looking forward to my son's 2 year Birthday party tomorrow.



Nice!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

The white I sprayed from my airbrush came out better than expected.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 9, 2010)

My 1000th post!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2010)

Footy team had a win today....third in a row!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 11, 2010)

Going to parties today and tommorow.....tomorrows is at the beach...YES!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2010)

Some careful modelling on the Ju-88 today, fitted some delicate parts without incident


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 12, 2010)

Getting a haircut today. YAY! \o/
It was badly needed, and there's nothing like that incredibly liberating feel of the shaver eating away at one's thick, black hair!
Explanation: We're currently having a heat wave here in DK, and getting rid of the worst of my thick, black hair is _wonderful_!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 12, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY nothing....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 12, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> ABSOLUTELY nothing....



Sheesh, you sure you're not related to Lucky?  Cheer up young lad, your much to young to be in such a foul mood. You will have plenty of time for that when you are old, like me


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 13, 2010)

Walking out of work today, the VP at the trucking company I do IT for called me out to his SUV. He had a Norwegian Krag 1912 rifle, which was frikking heavy and awesome, all at the same time. He then pulled out a clear acrylic model display case with several chunks of concrete in it...yep...from the Berlin Wall. He gave me one. What an end to a work-day!!!

...now I gotta go get an acrylic display case to put it in...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow...lucky!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2010)

Dude, that's fricken awesome!


----------



## proton45 (Jul 13, 2010)

Nothing...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 14, 2010)

Having friends Poul and Sussi over for evening coffee on the BB Balcony. 
A wonderful evening with plenty of laughs, lots of talking and a wonderful summer evening. 
Btw, Sussi arrived in the afternoon, and I apoligised for my massive amounts of dirty dishes in the kitchen while I was making coffee for us. Then she told me: "Never mind, it's not your dishes I'm visiting." Well...she's right about that. 
All of a sudden, she gets me to clean out the books and stuff I don't want anymore, while she does the dishes! *jawdrop*
Her only comment while looking around in my apartment: "You need a wife!" 
And today she and her hubby'll pick up two oak wall closets that I don't want anymore because they take up way too much room. \o/ Yay!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2010)

Having the friends (among which you all are counted as) and family that I have been blessed with....friends are to me, family not related by blood...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2010)

That's jolly nice of you old boy. BTW, have you got any blood in your Guinness stream ??!!! (run away!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, it is rather! Thankyou old chap...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2010)

Cheers Jan ! 

Today during soccer it poured down rain. Making the field muddy which made it funny as hell when you fell. I slide tackled a kid and he got covered in mud


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 14, 2010)

Finding two books on sale today, when I went to Copenhagen with friend Nynne:
Toliver and Constable: Fighter General: The Official Biography of Adolf Galland,
and Werner Held: Adolf Galland - Ein Fliegerleben in Krieg und Frieden. *bounces all over the place* 
Got both books for 350 DKK - that's about half of what the official bio alone is for sale for at my local bookstore.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yaaayyyyyy!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 14, 2010)

That's awesome!!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 14, 2010)

I found out today I can put animated pictures on my computer wall paper. So I put that avatar of Hitler doing the head bob and wearing head phones. Then I started playing some Weird Al songs out loud on our production floor. My boss and several others came by my desk and just started laughing.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 14, 2010)

(to BB)

 (to NFN)


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Finally found out who owned the car that has been parked in my assigned parking spot for a month now at my apartment complex. Guy lives on the other end of the complex, but parked his car in my spot, and stopped last night to start it up and make sure it still would start. Seemed really surprised when I politely asked him to move it to a marked visitor spot! His response was, "it's not a visitor spot?" Car now has a flat tire so he most likely will not move it anytime soon. Happy I finally got to speak to him and ask him to move his car!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> Finally found out who owned the car that has been parked in my assigned parking spot for a month now at my apartment complex. Guy lives on the other end of the complex, but parked his car in my spot, and stopped last night to start it up and make sure it still would start. Seemed really surprised when I politely asked him to move it to a marked visitor spot! His response was, "it's not a visitor spot?" Car now has a flat tire so he most likely will not move it anytime soon. Happy I finally got to speak to him and ask him to move his car!!



So why didn't he move the car when you spoke to him when he stopped to start it? Some people are really just clueless.
Get a bunch of you're buddies over and move the car for him. Providing it's not too heavy. Did that once with a friends car at school once, 6 of us picked it up and turned it sideways in the parking spot he was in


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 15, 2010)

I am hoping he'll move the car after the tire gets fixed. He didn't want to move it on a flat tire. I'll give him a couple days. I really try to be considerate of my neighbors, I never park in someone else's spot, always keep the area around my apartment as clean as I can, I clean up the yard my dog uses. I always try to park in a visitor spot when my spot is taken up, I never use one of my neighbors. I guess that's why it makes me so mad when someone is not considerate enough in return. The last straw was last week. We have had a ton of rain the past few weeks, and for several days, I had to carry my son across the parking lot in the pouring rain because all the spots, including my assigned and numbered spot, were all full directly in front of my apartment. I'll get it moved one way or the other, my best friend owns a local towing company in town, so one way or the other, it'll get moved.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh, I thought the tire went flat sometime after you spoke to him. Thought it was strange that he didn't move it rigth then and there, but again people these days are strange that way. Shouldn't take too long to put a spare tire on and move it one would think.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2010)

Finally Got my Phantom cockpit to fit after a couple of hours of messing around....thought i was going to stuff something up...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 15, 2010)

My brothers surgery went great


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 16, 2010)

Good to hear, B-17.  Wish him well, I hope he recovers ASAP. 

My good thing?
- has just gotten rid of ten crates of stuff 'n things to the recycling shop. So now I've got a usable BALCONY again!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks very much Maria, he has bout a six month recovery but nothing he can't handle. He's in the hospital till Tuesday and in the Intensive care unit until later today.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 16, 2010)

Glad to know your brother surgery went well. I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2010)

All the best to your Brother Harrison...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks Wayne and NFN


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 16, 2010)

Got rid of three large black bags of clothes to the Used Stuff-shop today.
I've re-conquered my BEDROOM!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Got rid of three large black bags of clothes to the Used Stuff-shop today.
> I've re-conquered my BEDROOM!



Good, now you can come to my house and tackle my mess!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 16, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Good, now you can come to my house and tackle my mess!!!



No _way _- I haven't even gotten started on:
Living room
Kitchen
Basement.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Weekend is nearly here. If weather co-operates with be heading to Duliuth, MN. on Saturday to see the Thunderbirds perform. Also several other stunt acts, the Tora, Tora, Tora Squadron, and the P-38 Ruff Stuff and a P-40 from Granite Falls is supposed to fly in as well. If time permits may head of to the Richard Bond Veterans Heritage Center, but that may have to wait until another time.
Sunday will hope to head to Eden Prairie, MN. for another show that is scheduled to have a authentic Zero on hand. Going to be putting on some miles this weekend.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 16, 2010)

Brothers making rapid progress! Stood for the first time today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2010)

Glad to hear Harrison!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 17, 2010)

Good news on your brother H. I been meaning to ask you, but how's the wrist going?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 17, 2010)

Mid june the cast came off and then until the end of the month I had to have a brace but its all better now thanks for asking!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2010)

Great to hear H.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 18, 2010)

Went to Tivoli in Copenhagen last night with Jørn.
Had a wonderful day and evening, the sun shone, there weren't an awful lot of people in there, and according to Jørn, the one-litre beer that he got at the Tivoli Biergarten was excellent; so was the wienerschnitzel at Færgekroen (The Ferry Inn) that he had, and my filet of fish was the best that I've ever had, with fresh boiled new tiny potatoes, parsley sauce, veggies and a Fanta. Yum! Afterwards: Coffee with cake *hic*, and then a slow walk in the old garden.
When we had had enough of that, we tried out Odin Expressen, a tiny but very...shall we call it: efficient?  ...rollercoaster, in order to shake the dinner back in place. Tried a few other things, and ended up just sitting in one of the most beautiful, quiet corner of the garden, chatting quietly.
Finished off with swinging to the Tivoli Big Band and their Glenn Miller/Frank Sinatra songs, then it was time for fireworks above the old concert hall, and the laser show at the Tivoli lake.
Wonderful day - love it!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 18, 2010)

Went to Tivoli in Copenhagen last night with Jørn.
Had a wonderful day and evening, the sun shone, there weren't an awful lot of people in there, and according to Jørn, the one-litre beer that he got at the Tivoli Biergarten was excellent; so was the wienerschnitzel at Færgekroen (The Ferry Inn) that he had, and my filet of fish was the best that I've ever had, with fresh boiled new tiny potatoes, parsley sauce, veggies and a Fanta. Yum! Afterwards: Coffee with cake *hic*, and then a slow walk in the old garden.
When we had had enough of that, we tried out Odin Expressen, a tiny but very...shall we call it: efficient?  ...rollercoaster, in order to shake the dinner back in place. Tried a few other things, and ended up just sitting in one of the most beautiful, quiet corner of the garden, chatting quietly.
Finished off with swinging to the Tivoli Big Band and their Glenn Miller/Frank Sinatra songs, then it was time for fireworks above the old concert hall, and the laser show at the Tivoli lake.
Wonderful day - love it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2010)

You went twice Maria...? must have been extraordinary....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 18, 2010)

lol it was, Wayne. Dunno what went wrong, I only poked "Post quick reply" once, but apparently Firefox had the hiccups.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 18, 2010)

Brother got to come home today!! Doctor said he is going along faster than expected. He's not happy as he has to wear a vest to insure the 6 ribs taken out grow back correctly....6months he's wearing it.

He broke his ribs in such away that they grew outwards and he had a big bump on his chest that could've lead to complications further in his life so its good they got taken out now.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 19, 2010)

I hope your bro gets well ASAP, Harrison, and that he'll have a speedy and good recovery. 

My good things for today?

First I got this little gift in the mail today, from friend Laila, who went to London last week and visited - among other things - The Imperial War Museum. Lucky her! 
She spotted this little Spit, and immediately thought: "Maria!" *mutters*...I wonder _why_...   And so she bought it for me, and I am very happy about it. 
Firstly, because she was sweet and considerate enough to bother buying the little Spit for me, and second, because she's the sweetest, most considerate and kind friend one could have. 







Second good thing today:
Spending the evening in Kulhuse with Jørn, watching the most amazing sunset, swimming, drinking evening coffee and generally enjoying the summer evening tremendously.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice Maria!

H, I'd hate to be the father of you two and pay all those medical bills  Glad he's home and making good progress.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh since he's a police officer he has some special state insurance for municipal or state workers and he's lucky its all covered.... Otherwise your right and thanks


----------



## Pong (Jul 20, 2010)

That's an awesome pin, BB. 

UH-1 Iroquois buzzed my house at a very low altitude. He was flying so darn low that his rotors might have barely scraped the leaves of a large _sampaloc_ tree outside.

But my darn camera didn't have enough space and he just flew on by. Darn that camera.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2010)

Great news guys!  Wish you all the best! 

What cheered me up today......

Eeerrmmmm.....

What was it again now.......

Eeeeh........

Bugger.....

Aaaah, right!

I'm off for the rest of the week! And I plan to do feck all, well.....a bit of modelling of couse!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 20, 2010)

Found my old dog tags today...and five minutes later, I found the silencers for the buggers! *cheers*


----------



## magnu (Jul 21, 2010)

Just heard the Vulcan will be at my local airshow. I'm now praying for good weather next Wednesday.
Last year there were puddles six inches deep outside the hangers and I couldn't have got any wetter jumping into a swimming pool.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 21, 2010)

My next door neighbour gave us a nice bottle of wine today in thanks for me requesting she move her car when high winds looked like they were going to bring our tree down. The tree did start to fall but was propped up by another tree in her yard until the emergency services cut it down.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2010)

Some positive progress on my Ju88 today with good results!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 21, 2010)

Having run out of test time for my Photoshop-program, I discovered GIMP.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 22, 2010)

Motorcycle ride with biker buddy Jørn to Kulhuse. Wonderfully cool evening after a long hot humid day.

And guys?
Please keep your fingers crossed for me on friday morning. 
I've got a job interview that I'm going to, I'm s'posed to be there at 10 o'clock, and I'm hoping for the best.
I talked with the manager the other day, and he said that he thought that my application and CV looked exciting, and that he was looking forward to meet me.  
There's more positive stuff:
I've worked at the place for three years some years ago, so I know the place and I know the people in there, minus the new manager, and he saw that as something very positive that I knew the place.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2010)

Having difficulties typing as he's crossing his fingers....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2010)

Good luck Maria, got everything crossed for you.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll keep you updated on what's going on.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2010)

Best of luck to you Maria!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 23, 2010)

Best of luck Maria, hope all goes well.


----------



## rochie (Jul 23, 2010)

good luck Maria


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks guys.   
Got it.   *bounces happily all over the place*
I'll start on aug. 9th, 25 hours a week with the possibility of increasing the number of hours, as I get used to working again.
The tasks is right up my alley - registering, scanning, working with the home page, taking care of visitors, doing little driver's tasks, driving stuff around, doing a bit of photography now and then and generally being the "all-round-smurfette" at the museum. 
I've worked there before for 2-3 years, and I think that the main reason why I got this job, is because my old boss put in a good word for me with the new boss. Connections, guys - connections are worth their weight in gold.  
So on aug. 9th, I'll be back at the Police- and Crime Museum in Copenhagen, and right now I just can't get my arms down, I'm so happy!     YAY!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 23, 2010)

Good on ya Maria, I'm very pleased for you.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats Maria, well done!


----------



## rochie (Jul 23, 2010)

great news Maria i'm very pleased for you


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2010)

Wonderful news Maria!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 23, 2010)

Good news Maria

And I'm going to the beach for a week with my friends.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats on the job Maria.

Weekend is nearly hear, off to an archery shoot, maybe camp overnight if it's not too hot and steamy out?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm just so happy!  
B-17: Not envious at all.  Good thing, I hope you'll have a great trip with your friends. 
Bucksnort: Sounds good, shoot a few arrows for me. 

Later tonight I'm off to Langelinie with biker buddy Poul.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2010)

Outstanding, congratulations Maria!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 23, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Walking out of work today, the VP at the trucking company I do IT for called me out to his SUV. He had a Norwegian Krag 1912 rifle, which was frikking heavy and awesome, all at the same time. He then pulled out a clear acrylic model display case with several chunks of concrete in it...yep...from the Berlin Wall. He gave me one. What an end to a work-day!!!
> 
> ...now I gotta go get an acrylic display case to put it in...



Huh? You got a Krag? Or a chunk of anonymous concrete?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2010)

Plan 'B' worked on my Ju-88!


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 26, 2010)

The company I work for has a new owner taking over this week. Looking forward to some fresh ideas and change for the better hopefully.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Great stuff Maria, awesome!

So, a personal tour then, should one stumble through the doors? I'm off on the 9th, so I'll raise a Carlsberg, Tuborg or any other Danish brew that I can find to your success.


----------



## Glider (Jul 26, 2010)

Spent the day at Duxford where I saw a visitor getting all upset because he blieved that the Spitfire in the BOB hall wasn't a Mk 1. He kept going about this to his clearly long suffering wife who eventually said that he should tell someone. He went over to the first person in uniform who although he didn't realise, it was a Paramedic on a lunchbreak and told him that the Spit was a Mk 2 not a Mk 1.

The Paramedic obviously knew a lot about aircraft must have decided to have some fun. By the time he finished he had persuaded the visitor that the Spit 1 was originally designed for 4 x 0.50 and had to be changed to 8 x LMG and could be equipped with laughing gas sprays. This was because laughing gas wouldn't be against the Genevia convention as it didn't kill anyone but would stop the german troops fighting and as such wouldn't upset the USA. He told the visitor that it was only to be used in the event of an invasion which didn't happen.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 26, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Great stuff Maria, awesome!
> 
> So, a personal tour then, should one stumble through the doors? I'm off on the 9th, so I'll raise a Carlsberg, Tuborg or any other Danish brew that I can find to your success.



You're welcome at any time, and thanks.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dug out a couple M1 Garand Rifle receivers I had sitting on the shleft collecting dust and dated them. One has a serial number which places manufacture in 1953 sometime, that will be built up into a shooter with all the parts I have one hand.
The second receiver date to being made in Oct-Nov 1943, mid-war. Not in the best of shape, has some character though so I'm going to start looking for matching parts to rebuild that rifle into a period correct version.
A little exciting to have a historical object that most likely was used in combat during WWII. Hopefully I can make that one into a shooting example as well? Time to start research and looking for the correct parts.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 26, 2010)

Cool, Bucksnort - I hope you'll be able to find the proper parts. It sure sounds like a fascinating project. 

My good things?
Yesterday, I met two online friends for the first time ever - Laila and Dorthe. We had a great time, chatting, laughing, having a great time at my place. It was so cool that we all hit it off right away. 
And today Dorthe uploaded a series of photos on Ekvinde that she and hubby Boris shot at the RAF Museum in Hendon, especially for me, because she knows that I love WWII aircraft and history.  

EDIT: Oh, almost forgot this little gem of a 1:5 Supermarine Spitfire Mk. I - it's prolly been shown in here before, but it's new to me:

http://hsfeatures.com/features04/spitfiremkidg_1.htm


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 26, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Cool, Bucksnort - I hope you'll be able to find the proper parts. It sure sounds like a fascinating project.



Thanks Maria. Actually finding many of the parts isn't that hard. Finding parts that are not too worn, or not too costly is the hard part. Should be many parts for that time period of rifle available as Springfield was in full production mode by that time.
I think the hardest thing to find will be a barrell that is not shot out, and a wooden stock set that is not too loose and worn. Looking forward to the project. Would like to have had a rifle serialized around the time just before the D-Day invasion, but this one will suffice.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2010)

Wish you best of luck Bucky! Sounded like a great time Maria!  I take it that our invitaitions here on the forum, disappeared in the mail, right?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 27, 2010)

I was bored today so the pre-wife and myself went to one of the local Dollar slop stores to go shopping. While checking the meager DVD section I found a double DVD set for $4 called "Battleground: The Battle of Britain". Insode are two DVDs with what appears to be one hour episodes from a TV series of the 60s. What is the gem is they contain war footage I've never seen. Numerous clips of Bf 109s on display for fund drives during the BoB, Bf 109s attacking barrage balloons, crashing aircraft, early Mk He 111s dropping bombs, Spits and Hurris making trails across the skies - absolutely awesome!!!!! Here are the episode titles in case anybody recognizes exactly what I have:

"Battle of Britain"
"The Battle of London"
"London Can Take It!"
"English Wings Over Water"
"V1"
"Target for Tonight"
"The Air Plan"
"RAF In Action"

I'm loving it!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice score!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2010)

Nope don't recognise them but looks like you've done alright there Chris!


----------



## Maestro (Jul 28, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I was bored today so the pre-wife and myself went to one of the local Dollar slop stores to go shopping. While checking the meager DVD section I found a double DVD set for $4 called "Battleground: The Battle of Britain". Insode are two DVDs with what appears to be one hour episodes from a TV series of the 60s. What is the gem is they contain war footage I've never seen. Numerous clips of Bf 109s on display for fund drives during the BoB, Bf 109s attacking barrage balloons, crashing aircraft, early Mk He 111s dropping bombs, Spits and Hurris making trails across the skies - absolutely awesome!!!!! Here are the episode titles in case anybody recognizes exactly what I have:
> 
> "Battle of Britain"
> "The Battle of London"
> ...



Nope... From the name I thought it was a publication from "The War File", but after cross-checking with my 3-disks DVD set of "RAF : Their Finest Hour", it looks like I was wrong.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice Chris....

We'll see what cheers me up today


----------



## Njaco (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok after searching IMDB.com, I believe what I have are a few UK documentaries filmed and released during the war. These were probably for trailers in movie theatres as its appears way before TV sets were around. I am just amazed at the footage that is used in these! Never seen before - sometimes though they get it wrong. While a scene of Ju 87s takes to the skies from a grass airstrip the narrator comments that Spitfires take off to meet the Germans! I can't believe I found this! Gonna see if I can video capture some scenes on the PC here today!


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 28, 2010)

Guy that was parked in my spot at my apartment complex finally moved his car! Parked in my own sport for the first time in 5-6 weeks!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 28, 2010)

Cooked up what is probably the last of the shrimp that I will be able to afford for a while, $6.99/lb (what with the 0 production from the gulf this year) with some of the wonders of my garden, baby carrots, new potatoes and corn on the cob. Added some fresh sliced tomatoes and I was in heaven. 

Later.... watching my 2 year old granddaughter swim in her kiddie pool while smoking a cigar and sipping a fine bourbon, Gotta love summer !!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2010)

England v Pakistan: Morgan's magical maiden ton gives England control | England v Pakistan, 1st npower Test, Trent Bridge Report | Cricket News | Cricinfo.com


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 29, 2010)

Good service at lunch today now time for dinner.


----------



## Henk (Jul 29, 2010)

Saw the girl today, it was great to see her again and got a hour off at work, took lunch just before closing time. Ha ha ha..


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 30, 2010)

After a couple of years all the house renovations are complete, over the last few days all the internal decorating has been done and new curtains hung. Needless to say, the next wish list is already being compiled.....................damn.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> After a couple of years all the house renovations are complete, over the last few days all the internal decorating has been done and new curtains hung. Needless to say, the next wish list is already being compiled.....................damn.



On the renovations....  and the new list


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2010)

Just finished watching the

Canadian Snow Birds
An F-22...

and now the Blue Angels 

The F-18s just flue a low pass over the parking lot outside. Very cool. Unfortunately my wife has the camera!

Practice for tomorrows Air Show "Arctic Thunder" here in Anchorage, Alaska.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2010)

A nice sleep in as my holidays draw to a close...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 30, 2010)

Another good service at dinner today....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 31, 2010)

This picture !!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 31, 2010)

Good one Harrison!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2010)

I like it, I like it!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 31, 2010)

Neat, Harrison!  

My good things?
Went with biker buddy Jørn to Tivoli today, they have a theme weekend: Greenland, which is the country where I was born.
I met a lot of nice greenlanders, everyone greeted each other with a gentle, smiling "aluu" (hello), whenever they spotted another greenlander - that was a cool experience, being a part of the group instead of being a foreign looking dane. 
I got my first taste ever of musk ox meat (- kebab!), and I tell you guys: If you ever get the chance to taste musk ox meat, go for it! It tastes like a cross between the finest beef, mixed with the best game meat you can get - yummy! *drools*
I got some greenlandic newspapers, with articles written in both greenlandic and danish (- thank God! lol ), and I met a a shy, sweet and handsome drum dancer, who let me photograph him. 

After a great day in Tivoli, Jørn and I went home, and shortly afterwards Jørn showed up at my place, and then we went for an evening motorcycle ride. Yay! Dinner at Roskilde Harbour, coffee at Boserup Forest, and a nice warm summer evening. Ah, it's been a week since my last motorcycle trip, I _needed _that! 
All in all a really great day.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2010)

Very cool Maria, I had no idea you were born in Greenland.

I shucked a couple Bushels of corn today, tiring but well worth it.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice one Maria. I wondered, having seen pics of you, if you originated from Greenland. Now I know !


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 1, 2010)

Tax refund - Ca Ching!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 1, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Nice one Maria. I wondered, having seen pics of you, if you originated from Greenland. Now I know !



Yup, born in Greenland, raised in Denmark, german/danish/greenlandic ancestors - and Lord knows what else has been mixed into the family along the way. 

My good thing today so far?
Editing my Tivoli pics from yesterday, having a nice relaxed sunday morning. The weather's nice, the coffee's good and I'm relaxed and having a good time.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2010)

England v Pakistan: Anderson swings England to 354-run win | England v Pakistan, 1st npower Test, Trent Bridge, 4th day Report | Cricket News | Cricinfo.com


----------



## rochie (Aug 1, 2010)

got rid of one of my chefs, three more to go !!!!

anyone want a job ?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 2, 2010)

Three day workweek, then 4 days off. Spending 1.5 days on my own in a tent and hiking around north-central Minnesota. Then 2.5 days at a gathering of guys building bows, arrows, knives, and whatever else time permits.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 2, 2010)

Tartelets with chicken and vegetables...and some very good freshly ground coffee (Kenya AA) afterwards...*purrs*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2010)

rochie said:


> got rid of one of my chefs, three more to go !!!!
> 
> anyone want a job ?



Sure, but the commute would be h*ll!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 3, 2010)

1.5 days of work left this week, the I get to escape from the city insanity for 4 days!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 3, 2010)

Making an old friend - Pia - very happy today, by giving her my old Star Trek collection of video tapes, cd's and audio books.
Two crates of video tapes, and four plastic bags of books, and she was happy.
Plus getting to borrow my parents' car to drive the stuff home to Pia's place.
I got rid of plenty of stuff that I don't use anymore, and Pia was happy.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 3, 2010)

Making an old friend - Pia - very happy today, by giving her my old Star Trek collection of video tapes, cd's and audio books.
Two crates of video tapes, and four plastic bags of books, and she was happy.
Plus getting to borrow my parents' car to drive the stuff home to Pia's place.
I got rid of plenty of stuff that I don't use anymore, and Pia was happy.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow, you must be happy Maria, to post it twice Live long and prosper.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 4, 2010)

Brand new bandage from the pharmacy, a huge jar of paracetamol - and a quiet evening ride to Jyllinge. Evening coffee at the harbour. VERY nice ride back home again in the quiet, seeping summer rain. Uh, nice! 
Perhaps an appropriate music video would be nice? 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1ZYhVpdXbQ_
Drying the bike suit, gloves, helmet, boots and shirt.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Nothing today! Except for 5:00 pm quitting time!!


----------



## sabrina (Aug 5, 2010)

This could go in either the Annoyed thread or the Cheered thread, but ultimately I chose here 'cause I'm alive and that cheered me up!! Had my Xterra repaired a few months ago after someone hit me; they had to attach a new front bumper and wheel, etc. Apparently they did a really, really bad job because on my way to work today, on the freeway, the thing just bloody came off. 

It fell down, stripped my right front tire, popped off some lights and wiring, and sent pieces flying up onto the windshield and onto the freeway. The vehicle turned a half circle and I almost got struck from behind by another truck. Got it to a stop, jumped out, and sat in the 103 heat until I could get a ride.

The really sweet thing is that a dad turned off the exit when he saw me, went to a taco bell, drove all the back again to get on the freeway, and had his little boy bring me a water and ask if everything was OK. I was really touched...didn't expect that. And boy did the water taste good!!!

I'm really hoping that insurance totals this mess...after everything that has happened to me in that car I'm taking it as a sign never to step foot in it again. I swear it's tried to kill me at every chance possible! Time for a new ride!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 5, 2010)

My god Sabrina, maybe I'd better send you that bottle of wine...........trust your ok.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 5, 2010)

Holey crap Sab, I thought all the dodgy auto repair shop were here in Oz. I guess you gottum too eh. Good you are ok.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2010)

Glad you are ok though Sabrina, could have been a whole lot worse....


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 5, 2010)

Dayum Sabrina, glad to hear that you're okay!
Sue the sh** out of that car repair company - and get a motorcycle instead.


----------



## sabrina (Aug 5, 2010)

Good advice, BB! And yeah, I'm just fine and dandy. Just got an update that the tire was part of the problem; it was only about eight months old but it stripped big time. I'm just glad it happend where it did and not on the tight, high turn that was a mile or two ahead. I have had so many exciting commutes to work....!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sooo glad that you're ok Sabrina! Aye, Maria is right, get yourself a nice bike, a Harley Davidson, which Maria's obviously talking about....right?


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 5, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Sooo glad that you're ok Sabrina! Aye, Maria is right, get yourself a nice bike, a Harley Davidson, which Maria's obviously talking about....right?



 Nah, get a nice decent bike that'll bring you safely around, last a lifetime, which will get you out of trouble (- or into it, if you so choose!  ) and will be made of really good, german quality: BMW.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Nah, get a nice decent bike that'll bring you safely around, last a lifetime, which will get you out of trouble (- or into it, if you so choose!  ) and will be made of really good, german quality: BMW.



What was that you said....BSA?

In lack of anything else.....it's F-R-I-D-A-Y.....Weeeekend and I'm off on Monday night!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 6, 2010)

Just found out we will be spending the Labor Day weekend visiting friends near Kalamazoo, Michigan. Air Zoo here I come!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2010)

Glad the week is over and the weekend has arrived!


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> What was that you said....BSA?
> 
> In lack of anything else.....it's F-R-I-D-A-Y.....Weeeekend and I'm off on Monday night!



Agree 100%. Although I am filling in Saturday night working in my company's parts trailers we take to race track to service the racers. Have not worked in our trailers for several years. Actually looking forward to it! 600HP V8 motors running through open headers is a great way to spend a Saturday night every once in a while!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2010)

Weekend at the Beach!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 7, 2010)

Going out with the girls last night, having a great time, relaxing, chatting, laughing and generally having a great time on a wonderful summer night in Copenhagen.
And going home and finishing a great night out with a couple of sliced white bread with butter and smoked salmon - yum! 

The good thing today so far?
Morning coffee and waking up quietly to this song: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02J7WGdcwxY_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2010)

Got myself a whole pig ordered for my birthday! Can't wait, that is going to be great!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 7, 2010)

Bacon!

And for me...nothing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2010)

Had a hard fought 9-8 win in our lacrosse today...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2010)

England v Pakistan: Battling Kevin Pietersen gives England control | England v Pakistan, 2nd npower Test, Edgbaston, 2nd day Report | Cricket News | Cricinfo.com

Whole roasted pig is great Chris, had one a while back for one of my dads birthdays.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 9, 2010)

sabrina said:


> happened to me in that car I'm taking it as a sign never to step foot in it again. I swear it's tried to kill me at every chance possible! Time for a new ride!



Glad to hear you ar eOK. I once had an evil car just like the one you mention. !982 Ford Mustang GT. That sucker would break down at the most inconvenient times. Finally it put me in the Hospital for 2 weeks after the drivers door, rear hatch, front drivers wheel, and several other neccessary bits and pieces fell off. I hate it when that happens.

P.S. Motorcycles can be evil too, was bucked over the handlebars once and took my first flying lessons when a teenager that just got her Lisc. decided it needed to slow down to a dead stop. Bike stopped immediately, I didn't! Only spent a day and a half in the hospital on that one so things we better than the previous Hospital stay

Anyway, the moral of the story is to buy a big, gas guzzling american pickup truck so people see you barrelling towards them and are struck with fear at the sight.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been told I'm way too negative, so here goes. 

This past weekend:
3 of my tires stayed inflated.
450 of the 500 ants did not bite/sting me while I admired the 3 inflated tires.
2 of the 3 ants hills were left exactly as found.
23 of the 24 hours were peaceful with no cursing.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 9, 2010)

Some people shouldn't be riding bikes. 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTg7PUSVidI_


Wheels


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 9, 2010)

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2010)

I was thinking make a crash proof bike and God will make a better idiot.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 9, 2010)

hahah beep BAM!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2010)

What the hell do you say to that....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2010)

F*ck all.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't have cake in my hair.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 11, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 11, 2010)

Good one!

My ups today?
Getting back online, after my ex has painted his computer/server room, and thus having to disconnect everything.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 11, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> I don't have cake in my hair.....



ha ha! Funny guy.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup! I know, I'm hillarius!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2010)

That was pretty dam funny...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 13, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> That was pretty dam funny...



Well, well look who it is...again!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2010)

Besides _not_ having cake in my hair _or_ anywhere else......it's Friday and weeeekend!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 13, 2010)

Leave sir


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2010)

May I have some cake please sir.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 13, 2010)

Friday!!!! May head to a Threshing show this weekend and look at some old farm equipement. Do some bow shooting, may head to the rifle range and take out the .22 rifle I bought this spring if time permits. Smoker might come out of retirement on Sunday and make up a batch of BBQ Ribs and fresh Corn on the Cob?
May even bake a cake and send a piece to H and Lucky. Mmmm Cake...


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 13, 2010)

It seems like I've gotten the internet connection back, at least occasionally. 
But dayum, everything goes incredibly slowly - and then suddenly, I get the occasional jump of speed, and everything goes incredibly fast...ah well, you can't win 'em all, it seems.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2010)

I think I'm going to Bucksnort's house to play!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 13, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> I think I'm going to Bucksnort's house to play!



C'mon over. I'm betting the urge to make an implulse purchase during my lunch hour. A Ruger Blackhawk Revolver in .327 Federal Magnum Caliber. Been looking into getting a handgun for a while now and the new caliber is a nice mid-point caliber. Not to punishing to the shooter, but still packs a whollop for hunting, target shooting, and home protection (with my 3.5" shotgun to back me up).


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 13, 2010)

Putting together a series of USB cables and FINALLY getting a half-decent connection on the comp! Yay!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 14, 2010)

Black swans coming in to land over the golf course this morning. Oh yeh, and a Yak taking off out of Bankstown. Approach and departure are over the course.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 14, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Besides _not_ having cake in my hair _or_ anywhere else......



My dear Lucky, we don't want details on your sexual life.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2010)

at least I'm satisfied that I know the pain in my side is actually real....an undisplaced fracture of the 6th rib!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 14, 2010)

OUCH!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah..BIG OUCH when I cough....


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 14, 2010)

Block Party with Beer and the Blue Angels flying over head!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 15, 2010)

Just for you!!!?


----------



## sabrina (Aug 15, 2010)

Damn, you really know how to throw a block party, my friend!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2010)

Footy team won today...


----------



## Maestro (Aug 15, 2010)

Got my hands on some nice kiwis from New-Zealand today... The fruit guys, the fruit.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 15, 2010)

The Battle of Britain issue of my fave danish magazine, "Militær Historie". (Military History).


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2010)

My Tamiya Mk.VIII spitty has arrived..... hope to collect it Saturday!


----------



## sabrina (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm getting a new car! Adios deathtrap!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats Sabrina, what are you getting?

My good thing today is managing to find my way around at Christiansborg (- danish parliament) and surroundings today. Yay! 
Little old streets, plenty of cobblestone, loads of traffic, one-way streets, gates that you can barely squeeze through with the car - and I found the proper adress, did my business and returned without problems to the museum. Go me!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 16, 2010)

Way to go BB.. Speaking of new car, I helped my wife finally get her dream car... a Jaguar.


----------



## sabrina (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice, bet she's ecstatic. I don't know what I'm getting yet, but it's going to be quick...got to find one and buy it in the next couple of days.


----------



## rochie (Aug 17, 2010)

as well as its my birthday its also my last full ay at work for nearly three weeks, off to Lanzarote on thursday !!!!!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 17, 2010)

Happy birthday Karl! And have a good Holiday!


----------



## rochie (Aug 17, 2010)

cheers buddy


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 17, 2010)

I remember my Jag <deep sigh>

Cappuccino - the real stff not that dam sugary crap.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2010)

Sold my Jeep today. Although sorry to see it go, it would have cost more than its value to sort out the minor electrical problem, and it was becoming a target for vandals. Just need to find a cheap run about now.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 17, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Sold my Jeep today. Although sorry to see it go, it would have cost more than its value to sort out the minor electrical problem, and it was becoming a target for vandals. Just need to find a cheap run about now.



What'd they do to it??


----------



## sabrina (Aug 18, 2010)

Not official yet, but I think I found a good car. So far I've only owned SUV's, but for what I need in AZ for the moment, I'd be better off going with a newer, more fuel efficient car. Found a little 2009 Chevy Cobalt with a perfect record. I've rented them before and was pleasantly surprised by the power and response...more than I was expecting.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2010)

I've been in the same boat, having had 4 x4s for the last 20+ years - now I just need a little 'Noddy' car!
Harrison, as the Jeep (Cherokee) has been standing idle, **ckwits decided it would be fun to smash off one of the electric door mirrors, break a rear quarter light and add a couple of scratches to the (metallic) paint work. Oh, and someone stole the battery ! They're in for a surprise, as it was an old, dead one I connected just to provide enough power for the alarm / immobiliser !!


----------



## rochie (Aug 18, 2010)

Rumor has it another of my chef's is bringing in his notice, you guys might think i'm a terrible boss but the kitchen brigade i inherited are really all s**t !!!!!! and i need rid of them all, why cant you just sack people these days, would make things much easier


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2010)

rochie said:


> Rumor has it another of my chef's is bringing in his notice, you guys might think i'm a terrible boss but the kitchen brigade i inherited are really all s**t !!!!!! and i need rid of them all, why cant you just sack people these days, would make things much easier



Get the broom out and make a clean sweep of it Karl...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2010)

Give them all the most sh*tiest of jobs to do, continuously, and they'll soon pack it in. Or just shoot them - saves a lot of hassle ! Oh, I forgot, that's politically incorrect, isn't it !!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 18, 2010)

Had two destinations to deal with today:
1. Pick up some drawings for the museum at a lawyer's office in central Copenhagen, the old part of town = tiny old streets with no room to spare, and plenty of parked cars everywhere.
2. Pick up some freshly printed invitation cards at an office in Glostrup outside of Copenhagen.
Hit both places spot on in the first attempt without problems or incidents.
I'm getting the hang of this map stuff/driving business! Yay! 
Plus - the lawyer and his secretary were really sweet people, we had a good chat, and so was the lady at the printing office.


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 19, 2010)

Day off tomorrow! 24 hours of distribution free living, plus I've had my early shift on Saturday changed to a late without asking for it. Happy days indeed!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 19, 2010)

Airframes said:


> I've been in the same boat, having had 4 x4s for the last 20+ years - now I just need a little 'Noddy' car!
> Harrison, as the Jeep (Cherokee) has been standing idle, **ckwits decided it would be fun to smash off one of the electric door mirrors, break a rear quarter light and add a couple of scratches to the (metallic) paint work. Oh, and someone stole the battery ! They're in for a surprise, as it was an old, dead one I connected just to provide enough power for the alarm / immobiliser !!



How'd you sell it??


----------



## sabrina (Aug 19, 2010)

rochie said:


> Rumor has it another of my chef's is bringing in his notice, you guys might think i'm a terrible boss but the kitchen brigade i inherited are really all s**t !!!!!! and i need rid of them all, why cant you just sack people these days, would make things much easier



Wouldn't that be a beautiful thing? I work with people who have been threatened with getting fired for three years and it just never happens. I understand you need documentation these days, but shouldn't three years provide enough?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2010)

Harrison, a mate told me a guy he knew would take it off my hands for a reasonable price,sold as seen. So, it's gone!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 19, 2010)

I want to build a, "suitable" for the living room, glass display.
Got prices on all the glass..... reasonable! 
Getting price on welding and powder coating steel side frames.
Next will be the ply back, and hardwood face frame......


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 19, 2010)

Per (colleague) offered me a ride home in his car, and thus I was home ½ an hour before I usually make it home.
Yay! Plenty of time to make dinner, eat dinner, nap, and go for an evening motorcycle ride with Jørn!  
Went to Roskilde Harbour where we had coffee and a hot dog, enjoying the sunset and chatting and having a good time.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2010)

just glad the week is over...weekend time!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Weekend is nearly hear again. May head to a gunshow/competitive shoot featuring some Cowboy actions shoots, Tank rides, machine guns shooting (for a small fee), and for $20.00 US Dollars can shoot a bunch of new shotguns, rifles, and handguns from various manufacturers.
Smoker might get used this weekend since I didn't have the time to babysit it for a 6 hour BBQ Rib cook last weekend. Who's coming over for dinner


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 20, 2010)

weekend starts in four hours and 56 minutes!


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Going out to our local dragstrip tomorrow to watch some Altered Fuel cars run! Should be a good time!


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 20, 2010)

Just purchased my entire iTunes wishlist. Might need to book a week off work to listen to it all 8)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Getting out of work an hour early today. Going to hit the woods and try to see the MONSTER Whitetail Deer I saw last night laying in a bean field. Probably the 3rd largest Deer I have ever seen first hand. Wish I had my camera along to get a picture of him.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2010)

1 - After a week on the road FINALLY home.
2 - At the Sacramento Airport, my flight announced that 1st Class could now board the plane. The lady noticed a Sgt in full uniform and then said "Anybody in uniform can move to the front of the line and board as well."
3 - In the Dallas Airport the USO has their own place within the airport taking care of the troops.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2010)

Good to know someone is looking after the troops David.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> 1
> 3 - In the Dallas Airport the USO has their own place within the airport taking care of the troops.



That is at a lot of Airports now, even at the Frankfurt, Germany airport. When I went to go and pick up my wife last week when she came home from Alaska, she was delayed. I ended up going into the USO lounge in drinking a cup of free coffee. Always a nice thing to see. 

Oh and what cheered me up today...

Getting ready to BBQ up 6 racks of Ribs!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2010)

Got my long awaited Tamiya Mk.VIII Spitfire today!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 21, 2010)

Motorcycle trip to Sweden today with friends Jørn, Find and Helene. 
Skovlunde - Helsingør - Helsingborg - Ängelholm - Båstad - Torekov and fish 'n chips a la Mexico and a prolonged break, thoroughly enjoying the place and the harbour area, then back home again: Båstad - Ängelholm - Helsingborg - Helsingør - Langelinie - Skovlunde. Aaaaaah! I _needed _that! 
Physically I'm totally knackered, mentally I'm one big broad smile stretching from ear to ear.
Weather was warm, dry and beautiful, Sweden was stunning, friends and food were great, and the beemer...well, need I say more?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2010)

Sounds like a great day out maria. Is there a bridge across now? I'm way out of touch since my last trip to Denmark !


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 21, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Sounds like a great day out maria. Is there a bridge across now? I'm way out of touch since my last trip to Denmark !



It was, thanks Terry. 
Yup, the Øresund bridge was finished in July 2000, it stretches from Copenhagen to Malmö.
We went by ferry, though, from Helsingør to Helsingborg, as it's a bit easier when you come from the Copenhagen area and you want to head north. Plus it's also slightly cheaper to cross Øresund by ferry.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2010)

Paid my Mum a visit today...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Maria, that must be an impressive bridge. But I guess some might think it an eyesore.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 23, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Maria, that must be an impressive bridge. But I guess some might think it an eyesore.



Yup - especially those few drunk captains of certain ships that have sailed straight into the bridge pillars! 

Another good thing today:
Got a few more additions to my tie collection: Two job ties (- dark blue safety ties that'll snap apart if someone grabs the tie and try to strangle the wearer with it) and one for the collection from the danish CSI Unit Union.  Hm, that one hasn't got a safety clasp thingy...that means no wearing at work, I guess it's only for social occasions then.
All I need now is to get a few more uniform shirts from colleague Lars. 
That shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 23, 2010)

I am watching THE most beautiful facebook fight ever...

Insult filled, back and forth, quite enjoyable.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 24, 2010)

My sister's loser boyfriend finally move out of her house!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 24, 2010)

Getting some fresh uniform shirts today, and having fun with colleague Anne-Lise, when we packed a lot of posters and invitiations for the various police dignitaries for the upcoming opening of the special exhibit at the museum - about the police in Greenland.  
Plus receiving loads of visitors at the museum today, too - first, a class from a production school, then an ordinaru school class, and finally a large group of students from Aarhus - plus yer ordinary average visitor now and then, so we had more than enough to do today.


----------



## Oggie2620 (Aug 24, 2010)

Looking at the pictures I got to take of the BBMF Lancaster that I took when I got up close and personal 8) while at RIAT. It was fab! Sitting in the various positions brought home all my reading to me and still does!
Dee


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2010)

Talked to my Mum tonight and she was/is doing ok today...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 25, 2010)

Beautiful weather in Minnesota today. Low heat and humidity is nill. No wind and a nice blue sky. Can't wait to get off of work and enjoy the evening in the woods.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 25, 2010)

Finally being able to use the internet again.
My graphics card quit and I couldn't use the internet to research a new one.
I didn't realize how much I used it for research until it was gone completely. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2010)

Mum much better today!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 26, 2010)

Won our Summer Bowling League Championship last night! Pretty stoked about that.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2010)

England v Pakistan: Jonathan Trott and Stuart Broad lead epic recovery | England v Pakistan, 4th npower Test, Lord's, 2nd day Report | Cricket News | Cricinfo.com

Little fortunate but good all the same.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2010)

IT's FRIDAY!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 27, 2010)

I have the house to myself. Some local Redhook IPA. Ribeye steak, baked potato and salad. Clean sheets. I love my family, but once a year I enjoy some time alone.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 27, 2010)

Getting the car ready for monday:
Washing, vacuuming, refilling the variuous fluids (Servo, sprinkler), fresh air in the tyres - what with the state of the Copenhagen roads, it now feels like it has got square wheels! 
Oh, and getting in touch with a guy whol wants to lend the museum his Sirius Patrol patches and some photos for our exhibit about the police in Greenland.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 27, 2010)

Now that's cool!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks Matt. 

My good things for today?
Well, actually there's two things:
One of my friends just told me on Facebook that there's going to be an airshow at Avedøre tomorrow from 10 to 4 in the afternoon, and a friend (Jørn) and I are going. 
And tomorrow night amusement park Bakken closes, which means lots of motorcycles in Copenhagen, that rides from Copenhagen to Bakken north of Copenhagen (- it's a long-standing biker tradition here) - and we're a bunch of guys going together. 

So that means planes in the early afternoon for us, and motorcycles in the evening - a day doesn't get much more perfect than that! 
Oops, gotta recharge camera batteries galore - bbl!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 29, 2010)

for some strange reason I decided to Google my name. Among all the Address spam webites I came across..... a copyright for one of my songs from the old days!! Apparently one of my bandmates decided to send in a copy of the song with lyrics back in 1985 and they registered it!!! I have a patent!! 

Wild child - song, music - Copyright Info

its the 15 down. This is so goofy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sunshine?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2010)

Great sunny day today... after all the [email protected] weather we have had lately..


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 29, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Sunshine?



Terry could do with some of that Jan.........................


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 30, 2010)

Buying some neat stuff cheaply yesterday:
First, some nice older magazines ( "Flyv" - or "Flight" in english) with a few interesting articles, an old book, bought more for old times' sake than anything else, and a brochure about the Heinkel He-111.
And I also got me a nice Harvard-t-shirt, thereby supporting the Harvard guys 'n girls in Avedøre, who spend their tuesdays and thursday nights restoring old aircraft back to airworthy state again.
Among their projects were a Harvard 309, which finally became airborne after ten years of work, the museum in Stauning received it. Unfortunately the 309 crashed during a practice flight, wrecking the aircraft and killing the pilot.
The Harvard Club is currently working on a Taylorcraft Auster J1N from 1946. 

And a funny thing happened yesterday/today:
Talked with the guy who'll let the museum borrow his Sirius patch and some photos for the Greenland exhibit today - it turned out that he also were at the Bakken arrangement yesterday, on his Honda motorcycle.
He was parked right next to Jørn and me on Nørrebrogade, and we didn't even know it. 
Small world alright. 

Aaaaaaaaand...*gahasp*...I'm about to start sorting out the 6-700 photos I shot yesterday, from both the fly-in and the Bakken arrangement! *rubs hands* Yay!  
Shot two camera cards full, there's gotta be some bad shots in between - delete, then I make a list of the pics I want to use, and then I'll start GIMPing them.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2010)

My wrist and back hurt from football........oh wait wrong thread...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice haul Maria!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool Maria...

I think Harrison got hit in the head playing football....?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 31, 2010)

Checked the morning Obituaries, I wasn't in them, life goes on.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Checked the morning Obituaries, I wasn't in them, life goes on.



Good idea!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Checked the morning Obituaries, I wasn't in them, life goes on.



Funny that...My Dad always checked the morning paper with the same idea...


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 1, 2010)

Got hold of "The World At War"-dvd box set cheaply today: 250 Dkr, or approx. 43 US$. 
Am now on episode 5: Banzai!, and has just enjoyed watching episode 4: Alone, about the BoB - there was an interview with - among others - Adolf Galland in that episode. 

Oh, and discovered that Virginia "Ginny" Bader's (- yup - daughter of Douglas Bader) shop is soon going to start selling a three-dvd-set with Galland interviews and stuff, with plenty of never-before seen material (- among other things: Gun-cam footage and unpublished interviews) with or about Adolf Galland.  

EDIT:
Hey, also got the latest issue (- at least here in DK) of "The Classic Motorcycle" magazine.
OooOOoooh yummy! Yay!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2010)

Had to run around the football field 5 times with the team....made me feel good I can do it....especially me being a lineman...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2010)

finally getting home and outa the rain...


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 3, 2010)

Got a spare set of dog tags made, with some pretty vital info on:
Name
Date of birth + social security number
No penicillin!

Dunno if it'll do any good, but I like 'em. 

And found this replica badge in a shop on Nørrebro: Snatch! 
As far as I've been able to find out, it's a pre-WW2 replica badge.

Oh, and I've got an appointment at the hairdresser's this afternoon - yay! 
I _did _get to the point where I was reconsidering a career as an icelandic pony with the mane I'm running around with, but I guess it won't be necessary any more later today.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2010)

Three day weekend!!!! Hopefully get some oil finish on the wooden rifle stock I started to re-finish last weekend.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 4, 2010)

Have had heavy rain clouds around for four days now and not a drop fell..................until last night and since then it's bucketed down. All you Brits will think me mad, but............gee its lovely getting all this rain.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2010)

Hurricane Earl didn't hit us directly but brought a great 20 mph wind...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2010)

Visit with my Mum and took a Movie she wanted to see...The Hurt Locker...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 4, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Visit with my Mum and took a Movie she wanted to see...The Hurt Locker...



That's one hell of a movie


----------



## Marcel (Sep 4, 2010)

Played a good gig last night, public loved us. It was a festival and we only needed to play 45 minutes. Next full night gig will be in October. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 4, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Hurricane Earl didn't hit us directly but brought a great 20 mph wind...



I'm with you with that Harrison, cooled CT down tremendously.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 5, 2010)

Earle did not screw up my weekend so I'm one REALLY happy camper!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2010)

Finally got and opened my Fathers Day present!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice one Wayne.


Actually got to do some modelling today..........sprucing up the Spitfire


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2010)

The sun came out today..


----------



## rochie (Sep 6, 2010)

got an e-mail sayingmy kits i ordered have been dispatched.
just got to decied to do the P-40 as an Aussie or Kiwi crate now as it comes with decals for both !!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2010)

Got some new goodies in the post today...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2010)

Progressing through the various stages of medical applications. All going well it seems so far.


----------



## BombTaxi (Sep 9, 2010)

Relatively peaceful shift at work, more of the same tomorrow and then a day off 8) And the day off falls on the weekend... which is almost unheard of


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 9, 2010)

Getting to meet and greet a lot of nice guests at the museum today, there was a lot that I know from previous years and some new ones, among those were the national police commissioner and the deputy national police commissioner. 
And the exhibit look great, with models of the police cutters and the dog sleds that the Sirius patrol uses, some police gear made for arctic weather conditions, and a lot more. 

Plus getting told that everyone's happy with me, I get along fine with everyone, and people are happy about the work that I do.
I _do _know that my work and the things that I do makes a difference, but it sure as hell is nice to be told so too by my boss.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 10, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Plus getting told that everyone's happy with me, I get along fine with everyone, and people are happy about the work that I do.
> I _do _know that my work and the things that I do makes a difference, but it sure as hell is nice to be told so too by my boss.



It sounds like your really enjoying your new job Maria and isn't it nice to know your appreciated, good on you and well done........


----------



## rochie (Sep 10, 2010)

my Boss and i have come up with a definate plan to get rid of the d***heads that work in my kitchen


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 10, 2010)

Going to pick up a new meat smoker this evening. One that holds temps better than my current one and is more portable so I can take it to the park, camping, hunting etc...

The bad news is I've got a cold and my sense of taste is gone so anythign I would cook on it this weekend would be a waste of time;(


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 10, 2010)

Getting the company car ready for monday:
Filled 'er up, checked the rims pumped 'em a bit, checked the various fluids - brakes, cooler, servo, sprinkler, oil - and washed the poor thing. A dry warm week in the Copenhagen had made the Focus dusty and dirty, it looked very nice when I was finished. Checked the lights, brakes and all, it's ready to roll on monday alright.
I had already vacuumed it inside the other day, so that wasn't needed just yet.
And since I didn't have much else to do today, I took my time and enjoyed the process thoroughly, relaxing and having a good time. *happy smile* 

EDIT: Dayum!! Forgot to check the spare wheel! Gotta do that the next time I'm off to tend to the car! 
I bet it hasn't been done even once, ever since the car left the dealer!


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 11, 2010)

Today is the last day of my busiest week of the year at work. Last day for the Supernationals dirt track event in Boone Iowa. Hell week for sure.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2010)

Postcard to my Mum from Vic (Balshaw) She was real happy to get it! made my day too...


----------



## BombTaxi (Sep 11, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Getting the company car ready for monday:
> Filled 'er up, checked the rims pumped 'em a bit, checked the various fluids - brakes, cooler, servo, sprinkler, oil - and washed the poor thing. A dry warm week in the Copenhagen had made the Focus dusty and dirty, it looked very nice when I was finished. Checked the lights, brakes and all, it's ready to roll on monday alright.
> I had already vacuumed it inside the other day, so that wasn't needed just yet.
> And since I didn't have much else to do today, I took my time and enjoyed the process thoroughly, relaxing and having a good time. *happy smile*
> ...



Wow, your company car gets more love than mine ever did! Driving round the M25 every day in the winter, I rarely bothered to have the outside cleaned as it would return to a muck-streaked mess in about 5 minutes flat. It got washed if I happened to catch a van cleaner at work. I was lucky enough to have a Clio with electronic everything, including dipstick, so fluid checks were done while sat inside in the warm  Sadly, after I racked up nearly 10000 miles in four months, they decided to take it off me and give me a Corsa, which was the worst thing I have ever driven in my life. It lasted three weeks, only to be replaced by... another Corsa


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2010)

Good weekend sleep in...


----------



## rochie (Sep 12, 2010)

was driving home about 1.30 today, saw a smoke trail in the sky ahead of me then my hair stood on end as i realised it was a Vulcan flying along quite low !!!!!

havn't seen a vulcan in the flesh since i was about 10 years old, only downside was i was in the car and couldnt hear that amazing sound she makes

cheered me right up after working 24 of the last 32 hours


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 12, 2010)

BombTaxi said:


> Wow, your company car gets more love than mine ever did! Driving round the M25 every day in the winter, I rarely bothered to have the outside cleaned as it would return to a muck-streaked mess in about 5 minutes flat. It got washed if I happened to catch a van cleaner at work. I was lucky enough to have a Clio with electronic everything, including dipstick, so fluid checks were done while sat inside in the warm  Sadly, after I racked up nearly 10000 miles in four months, they decided to take it off me and give me a Corsa, which was the worst thing I have ever driven in my life. It lasted three weeks, only to be replaced by... another Corsa



Well, I rather like to know that everything in and on the car has been thoroughly checked and made ready for everyday use, so that I don't have to worry about that. 
Plus I also think that it makes a car a lot more comfy to drive around in, knowing and feeling that it's clean and nice and everything's been checked.
But then again, I have the luxury of having the garage at the central police station in Copenhagen at my disposal, which means that everything's there, ready for use when you need it:
Car wash, motorcycle washing room, truck wash, all kinds of fluids that you need to keep a car running, air pumps for the tyres, huge industrial size vacuum cleaners, one on each side of the car so that you don't have to drag the vacuuum cleaner all over the place in order to clean the car - well...everything's there, except spare parts. They're stored in the mechanic's storage area of the huge garage building. 
And that makes life a _lot _easier when you want to make a car ready. 

You also have my deepest sympathy, having to deal with a Corsa. I can only imagine that a Punto would be worse...or something like that. 

My good thing for today?
Spent the day at the museum, which means that I get 1½ day off in the other end of the week = short week, long weekend.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

BombTaxi said:


> Wow, your company car gets more love than mine ever did! Driving round the M25 every day in the winter, I rarely bothered to have the outside cleaned as it would return to a muck-streaked mess in about 5 minutes flat. It got washed if I happened to catch a van cleaner at work. I was lucky enough to have a Clio with electronic everything, including dipstick, so fluid checks were done while sat inside in the warm  Sadly, after I racked up nearly 10000 miles in four months, they decided to take it off me and give me a Corsa, which was the worst thing I have ever driven in my life. It lasted three weeks, only to be replaced by... another Corsa



Corsa.............Holden Barina here.............you have my sympathy...............


----------



## Airframes (Sep 12, 2010)

I believe the Corsa comes with two keys - one to open the door, the other for the clockwork motor ...........


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 13, 2010)

My 3000th post, guess I must be sucked into this forum............................hooked is probably more appropriate


----------



## A4K (Sep 13, 2010)

Congrats Vic!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2010)

Good on ya Vic!


----------



## rochie (Sep 13, 2010)

well done Vic


----------



## Airframes (Sep 13, 2010)

Good going Vic.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicely done Vic!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 14, 2010)

One day closer to the weekend. Archery Deer hunting starts in Minnesota this weekend.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2010)

Watching a TV programme, via i-player on my computer, which my just-turned 17 years old daughter 'phoned me about, excited that it was so good, and must tell Dad!
Apart from being happy to know I can get some programmes on my PC now, and enjoying the show very much, I was really pleased to learn that my daughter was so interested, and amazed, by this programme on the Battle of Britain.
Don't know if you can get it in other parts of the world other than the UK, but it was called 'David Jason - Battle of Britain', and was on ITV. Go to itv.com, and check the i-player listings. I think it was first screened on Saturday, 11th September, and is available for 7 days.
For those who don't know, David Jason is a well-known actor in the UK, now 70 years old (hence his showing the BoB from the year of his birth), and known for his comedy roles, mainly 'Only Fools and Horses', and more recently, the more serious acting in 'A Touch of Frost'.
The above programme is well laid-out, and he visits various locations, in the UK, prominent in the Battle, talks to three veteran pilots of the Battle, and others involved, such as plotters, Observer Corps, ground crew and so on, and sees the BBMF, with the programme ending with his flight in the two-seat 'Grace' Spit MkIX, over the White Cliffs of Dover, and the Channel, including the BoB Memorial.
Well worth seeing, and sorry for the long post. But getting this from my daughter really cheered me up and I forgot the pain for a while !


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 14, 2010)

Sweet daughter you have there, Terry.  

My good thing is that we had plenty of visitors at the museum today:
Two school classes plus four groups, varying in size from 5 to 35 people, and plenty of small groups/pairs of visitors, so we sold a _lot _of tickets today. 
Plus Professor Henrik Stevnsborg held a lecture about danish police in the 1700's, and I took care of the coffee/soda sale, which was fun. 
To top it off, Jørgen (retired police officer) had found a lot of material on one of my friend's father (- an active police officer from the late 1930's to early 1960's), complete with his prisoner numbers and the name of the camps - Neuengamme, Buchenwald, Stalag 4 - that he spent time in during 1944-1945, when the danish police was captured by the occupying german forces in Denmark, and sent off to - primarily - the KZ camp of Buchenwald.
Almost 2000 danish police officers were captured and sent off to the camps, but only approx. 90 of them died.
The crazy, far-out reason?
They were treated marginally better than everyone else, because they were so-called "aryans".
I know that it isn't a very nice history, but I know that my friend will be happy to have that part of his father's history filled out a wee bit more, and I'm glad that we are able to help him research that part of his family history.

Plus Jørgen and I had a good long talk about that particular time in danish history, and the KZ camps that the danish police officers were sent off to.
Jørgen knows a lot about that part of the danish police history, and so for a WW2 history freak like me, it's a gift to learn a lot more - and incredibly hard for me to imagine what life and death in those camps must've been like. In a way: Thank God.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2010)

Holy Crap, I had no idea so many Danish police were sent there!


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 15, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Holy Crap, I had no idea so many Danish police were sent there!



I guess it's a little known part of WW2 history - you're not the only person who didn't know, a lot of danish people doesn't know about this sad chapter in danish history, and I only learned about it about 5-6 years ago, when I first heard about it fron a friend's father - a former police officer, who just barely avoided getting caught by the germans, when the german occupying forces started rounding up the danish police officers who didn't cooperate with the germans.
Shortly afterwards, I joined the voluntary staff at the Police Museum in Copenhagen.

My good thing today?
Finally allowing myself to fully and wholly express my lack of interest in cooking. 
I. Don't. Give. A. DAMN!!! YAY!    Relief! 
And _yes_, I'm pretty damned _hopeless _in a kitchen! And I LOVE it! 
Up yours, cooking!!! *expressive, quite rude arm gesture in the general direction of the kitchen* 
*Burns the apron, dances a fierce war dance, and goes to do something _useful _instead: Goes online to gawk at www.bmw-motorrad.com*


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2010)

My Mum getting a postcard from a forum Brother today!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2010)

got in some weekend modelling time today and tomorrow is looking good too!


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 18, 2010)

Having the day off yesterday, and went to visit my folks.
Had a great day, washed the car, took a lot of cut-off garden stuff to the dump, and had a relaxed good time with my parents, talking about the family and finding out about birtdays, original names and such. 
All in all a very nice day, that I enjoyed thoroughly.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 18, 2010)

And today:
Went on a motorcycle trip with best buddy Jørn. Even though the weather eas so-so (cold, windy, showers), we had a great trip, starting with going to see my family gravesites at Farum Cemetary - that's my danish family, mind you. 
I wanted to find out more about my grandfather, Eskild, who was a Radio Quartermaster aboard an inspection ship in the Royal Danish Navy during the late 1930's to 1941, when he died.

Now, people in my family claims two things as the cause of death - one party claims that he was captured by the Gestapo when the german occupying forces in Denmark wanted to seize the Navy ships here in Denmark, after which the danish Navy captains promptly sunk their ships before the germans could lay their hands on them. 
According to this source, my grandfather didn't survive the interrogation process, and that my grandmother weren't even allowed to see his body when she received it from the germans for the following funeral.
The other source claims that my grandfather committed suicide in 1941 - no reason why.
Either way, the poor man ended up very dead, and I want to find out more about him and his fate.

It also feels good to track down my family history in general, and I got some nice shots of the headstones at the family grave sites. 
I also feel great about the family graves being located nearby a beautiful old church, where the graveyard has got a beautiful scenery to the south, of the lake and forest at Farum - it's a beautiful spot to be laid at rest at; I think that is very good. 
And generally, it felt great to go see this place, which is both beautiful and peaceful.
Later, Jørn and I took the roads up north to Helsingør (Elsinore), where we had coffee and relaxed.
All in all a _very _good day.


----------



## tail end charlie (Sep 18, 2010)

Had a great waalk on the North Yorkshire moors The vale of york and rosedale abbey were lit up with brilliant sunshine, except for 1 black cloud that seemed to hang above us all afternoon. How can a wind blow at ground level but not shift the clouds that are only a few hundred feet above?


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2010)

day off after a very busy weekend and my two new chefs are working out very well, i'm seeing a difference in the kitchen already


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 19, 2010)

tail end charlie said:


> Had a great waalk on the North Yorkshire moors The vale of york and rosedale abbey were lit up with brilliant sunshine, except for 1 black cloud that seemed to hang above us all afternoon. How can a wind blow at ground level but not shift the clouds that are only a few hundred feet above?



Nice area for walking good 'Heartbeat' country, my daughter and family live just down the road in Kirkbymoorside..................  



rochie said:


> day off after a very busy weekend and my two new chefs are working out very well, i'm seeing a difference in the kitchen already



Good to hear Karl, hope you enjoyed you day off..   

As for me, it was just a good fulfilling day, had a big breakfast in town with the missus, took in a movie and spent the rest of the day modelling before a nice bottle of Merlot with dinner.........


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2010)

Glad the Chef issue is going much better Karl!


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 19, 2010)

Sunday:
Got up early - 0730 - and shuffled about, enjoying the sunday morning.
Talked with my folks and borrowed the car.
Took 8 crates and 5 bags of stuff to the dump, had lunch with my parents (- smoked salmon on the local baker's spanish white bread with butter IS yummy!) , and went home.
Need a nap and a bath now, but it sure as hell feels good to get rid of all that junk!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2010)

Good to hear about the new staff Karl.
Nice place Kirbymoorside Vic, I had a customer there when I was with the 'Big K', and used to stay in a great old inn in Helmsley.
Maria, I've got a load of stuff to go to the dump if you're not too busy !!


----------



## tail end charlie (Sep 19, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Nice area for walking good 'Heartbeat' country, my daughter and family live just down the road in Kirkbymoorside..................
> [/IMG]



Vic, my father came from Rosedale Abbey but my mother came from Great Barugh. My Uncle was for a long time the custodian of Pickering castle, he took me the length and breadth of Noth yorkshire and was a great amateur historian we got into all ancient monuments free cos of his job so I saw the lot. He was also ex RAF bomber command. His second wife was matron at a nursery home in Kirkbymoorside (dale end). In all the places Ive been Ive gotta say the NYork moors and its dales is still one of the most beautiful regions I've seen, I love its various moods.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice Karl, nothing like great help!


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 21, 2010)

I was the last person to leave the museum today, which was a first, and I've got to admit one thing here:
I'm totally and absolutely _terrified _of being alone in a building that isn't my own apartment!    *wails*
I had to set the alarm all by myself, and of _course _there were problems with the darned thing.
But!
I'm quite proud of this:
I managed to sort things out _despite _feeling afraid, because I _know _that the only way of getting rid of that fear, is by being there all by myself and getting things _done_, locking everything up in all the right places and _then _setting the alarm.
And I _did _it! Yay! 
It _worked_!  















































....phew! *giggle*
It was on my way home that I _then _realised that I could have called the alarm company to get support....*palmface*


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Just in case you thought you were having a bad day, a guy who works in various departments here at my work can top it. We had some heavy rain this morning, and he turned into our parking lot and drove through the driveway where water always gathers during heavy rain, and drove through 6" of water in his ricer wannabe Honda. His aftermarket air intake sits very low, and was underwater, where it sucked enough water into his cylinders to hydrolock the motor, and blow a hole into the side of his block!! Too funny!


----------



## javlin (Sep 21, 2010)

I ran into an olf friend I had not see in about 3+yrs.This guy use to ome into my place of work and we got to know each other.This led to us playing a couple rounds of golf together over time.Mr Stevens is old enough to be my father but we always just talked like guys would but the thing today was I got to meet his wife a very nice lady.Mrs Stevens just wanted to keep holding my hand for I believe I reminded her of one of her children.I don't know what it was but she had this genuine likeness about her that she expressed to you kinda hard to explain.Anyway I got home from the grocery store and started cooking and I could still smell her perfume on me it made me happy even now to have met her.Maria if you hate cooking so much I got some chicken and dumplings cook'in .


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 22, 2010)

'ey Javlin, sounds good! 

Evening ride: Roskilde Harbour. Avoided hitting a hare on the way home, only to hear it get hit by a car going the other way. That is not a nice sound. 
Comfort: 
1. It was dead on the spot. 
2. Good thing that it wasn't a deer! 
Otherwise a nice evening ride. Windy (BMW R1200RT from 2008 ) has now got 60,260 km's on the counter.
And no, I already has got a hare in the freezer, I don't need another one.


----------



## Pong (Sep 23, 2010)

Saw a restored, 1968 Ford Mustang Fastback in red paint today, and when I heard the V8 roar it nearly put me to tears. It put all the automobiles parked on my street to shame.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 23, 2010)

Pong said:


> Saw a restored, 1968 Ford Mustang Fastback in red paint today, and when I heard the V8 roar it nearly put me to tears. It put all the automobiles parked on my street to shame.



Bet there aren't too many of those in the Philipines? Hard to beat the sound of a V8 rumble IMHO.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2010)

Westham lead Tottenham 1-0 in the Live EPL match.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 25, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Bet there aren't too many of those in the Philipines? Hard to beat the sound of a V8 rumble IMHO.



That is so true!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 25, 2010)

Came back home for the weekend to catch a football game with my dad and grandfather, very nice.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 27, 2010)

Y'know Vassilli - it's times like these that I reslly miss a "I like this!"-function here! 

My good thing today?
Well...forgot to turn in the company car key today. Then remembered that the museum has got a spare key. Phew!  

And yes, I watched episode 4 of "The World At War" box set about the battle of Britain - there were a few interesting people getting interviewed for that particular episode, among them was a certain moustachioed german general. 

EDIT: Well - wasn't too sure about the spare car key, so my buddy Finn drove me to the museum - AND gave me a small showing around on Nørrebro, we visited the streets where he grew up. A really nice relaxed evening trip, and I sure appreciate him taking me to Copenhagen to deliver the key back.


----------



## Pong (Sep 28, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Bet there aren't too many of those in the Philipines? Hard to beat the sound of a V8 rumble IMHO.



Yep, I don't see too much of these in Manila. Everyone has streamlined Japanese made cars, and it's hard to find a lot of people here who have interest in these classics.







A beauty.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2010)

Can't but agree with that....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2010)

The look of happiness on my Mums face when I got her home after 12 days in the Hospital...


----------



## rochie (Sep 29, 2010)

great news Wayne


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2010)

THat's just fricken awesome!


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 29, 2010)

Beautiful, Wayne!  
I'm happy for all of you - and it must be great for your mom!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2010)

Fall like weather!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 30, 2010)

My birthday is on a friday this year...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 30, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> My birthday is on a friday this year...



That would be tomorrow then H.........................


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm a bit behind, I thought it was Wednesday


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2010)

rochie said:


> great news Wayne





vikingBerserker said:


> THat's just fricken awesome!





BikerBabe said:


> Beautiful, Wayne!
> I'm happy for all of you - and it must be great for your mom!



Thanks!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad to hear the news Wayne. Nothing like going home after an extended stay at the Hospital.

What cheered me up today, work week is almost over and the weather forecast for the weekend is fr some beautiful fall weather. New smoker may get packed with Pork Butts this weekend slow smoked for pulled pork sandwiches, who's coming over?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh hell, I'm there!!!!!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 30, 2010)

Digging through a lot of old church records online, trying to find data on most of my danish family - and succeeding. 
And finding some funny facts about my family.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 1, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> New smoker may get packed with Pork Butts this weekend slow smoked for pulled pork sandwiches, who's coming over?



Sounds great, jut let me check the flight reservations.............


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2010)

got a spare ticket and seat Vic?


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 1, 2010)

Bought myself a new pair of gloves today, as the old ones can barely hold together.
It's this model:







And visited a hobby shop in Copenhagen on the way home from work, I "just happened" to "accidentally" order a "yellow-nosed bastard" of a Bf-109 - 1/48 - with Mickey Mouse painted on the side. 
Almost decided to walk home with Bader's Spit in 1/32, but if the choice stands between Galland's 109 and Bader's Spit...guess what?
I'll wait.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2010)

Good stuff Maria


----------



## Njaco (Oct 3, 2010)

Haven't been on the past few days because........ I've been to a campout party! Bring a tent and beer and have fun! Great time!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 3, 2010)

It sure looks great, Njaco!  Hope you had a great time! 

My good thing today?
Digging up more facts in the church books online about my danish family...turns out that my maternal grandmother's father was....ta-daaaaaaaaa.....a JÖNSSON from SWEDEN!  
Lord knows how I'll find out more about HIS family, since I haven't got the _faintest _idea about _where _in Sweden he comes from, well - time'll tell.  There's _gotta _be _some _kind of records here in Denmark about him, I guess.
The rest of my danish family is danish so far. Am definitely looking forward to digging up more stuff about 'em all.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow Chris, some of my best times have been spent like that.

Nice Maria, you could be related to Jan!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 3, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> -cut-
> Nice Maria, you could be related to Jan!!



aaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAAAaaaAAAaaaAAAAaAaaaAAAaaaaAAAaaaarrrrgh!!!
*runs like hell*


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2010)

so I take it you're not comfortable with that Maria.....?


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 4, 2010)

*rofl*


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2010)

Australia won their Soccer friendly 1 - 0 against Paraguay


----------



## rochie (Oct 9, 2010)

got off work early not back untill wednesday morning now


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2010)

After last week's fiasco of losing a car I was about to buy, to theft and fire, I finally got one today. It's old, it's a hairdresser's 4 x4, but it's in good nick generally, it's mine bought and paid for, and I'm now mobile again, instead of being tied to within a few hundred yards of the bl**dy house ! Yippee !!!!


----------



## rochie (Oct 9, 2010)

Airframes said:


> After last week's fiasco of losing a car I was about to buy, to theft and fire, I finally got one today. It's old, it's a hairdresser's 4 x4, but it's in good nick generally, it's mine bought and paid for, and I'm now mobile again, instead of being tied to within a few hundred yards of the bl**dy house ! Yippee !!!!



if its pink i'm going nowhere with you mate, unless i'm following in my motor !

just kidding glad your mobile again Dogsbody


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2010)

Believe it or not it is ..... the same colour as the Jeep, dark metallic blue!
Gets 39 mpg on a run too, and around 27 around town, a bit different from the 4 litre Jeep at 18mpg !!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 9, 2010)

Congrats w. the new wheels Terry, I hope you two are going to have a long happy "life" together - you deserve it after the mess w. the other car! 

My good thing?

Went for a motorcycle ride with buddy Jørn today - to Frederikssund and Kulhuse.
Had our lunch at Frederikssund, and the afternoon coffee at Kulhuse, when one of the locals asked us if we had seen the seal that was resting on a big stone right off the beach at Kulhuse.
Well no, and so I went seal "hunting" with my camera, and managed to get a few half decent shots of the seal.
It's the first time I've ever seen a wild seal that close here in Denmark, so that was definitely the experience of the day!  

Apart from that, the weather's been great today, and we had a really good day together, bringing the kilometer counter up to 62,338 km's (38,735 miles) - that's okay for a 2008 beemer model R1200RT. 
Alright, to tell you the truth, the first 3,000 km's (1864 miles) belongs to the previous owner.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2010)

A 4x4 that gets 39 mpg???

NICE!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Maria, and sounds like you had a great day out.
David, it _is_ a hairdresser's car - even has a compartment for a hair drier! It's a Suzuki Vitara, a bit of a change (OK a _big_ change!) from the Jeep Cherokee and Range Rover etc I had before! Be nice to do some economic motoring, especially with the price of fuel here in the UK, the equivalent of more than $8 US per gallon !!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice to know your mobile again Terry, what happened to the Cherokee?

As for me........It was just a great day without ant mishaps.............a first for this week.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2010)

Some good modelling time today!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2010)

Vic, the Cherokee had an intermittent electrical fault, possibly from the imobiliser, which prevented it starting sometimes, and cutting out at others! A bit dicey! No one could find the fault, but a mate of a mate thought he could fix it, and offered me a good price for it, so - it was sold!
I'm pleased with the 'new' one so far, as it appears to be in very good condition, and has been regularly serviced, and all the things which would need doing by now have been done - and at 39mpg on a run, 27 to 30 around town, I'm not complaining, with fuel at £5+ per gallon!.


----------



## KMeyrick (Oct 10, 2010)

My daughter Cassie had a competition today and did awesome!!!! 1st on bars, 3rd on vault and floor, and 2nd all-around!

here's the link to her floor routine on youtube 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ-px2jyT9c_



my kids always cheer me up.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2010)

Well done Cassie...a damn fine effort! =D>


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2010)

Good going Cassie !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 11, 2010)

Finally broke out the new smoker yesterday and BBQ'ed up a 8 pound pork butt. After 9 hours of cooking it was done. Pulled it apart and made pulled pork sandwiches. Whipped up a batch of Apple Vinegar-Mustard sauce to go on top. Man that was good!!! If only you guys had smello-vision and tasto-vision on your computers I'd share
Looking forward to leftovers tonight!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 11, 2010)

Very cool Cassie!



Airframes said:


> Vic, the Cherokee had an intermittent electrical fault, possibly from the imobiliser, which prevented it starting sometimes, and cutting out at others! A bit dicey! No one could find the fault, but a mate of a mate thought he could fix it, and offered me a good price for it, so - it was sold!
> I'm pleased with the 'new' one so far, as it appears to be in very good condition, and has been regularly serviced, and all the things which would need doing by now have been done - and at 39mpg on a run, 27 to 30 around town, I'm not complaining, with fuel at £5+ per gallon!.



And the hair has never looked better!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2010)

Yep - even shaved off the old moustache !


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 11, 2010)

Happened to notice a bright shiny silver spot in the sky while taking some boxes out to the garbage at work this morning....turned out to be a B-25 circling around to land at Meecham Field nearby!


----------



## Loiner (Oct 12, 2010)

Good news. After a two year delay because of the global recession, proper construction of the new long awaited 'Trinity Quarter' shopping mall in my home city of Leeds got underway today with the first steel column lifted into place. The scheme was started about three years ago but went on hold along with virtually all other construction projects in Leeds, but the builders moved back on site about three months ago, two tower cranes went up recently, and now at last above ground construction has started (there's a site webcam for regular updates of progress). Ground works are also underway for our new music/entertainment arena, so things are looking up a bit.


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2010)

very well done Cassie


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2010)

Sorted out a work problem today after a couple of days of frustration...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 12, 2010)

I finally received the plans to make a P-61 with a 5 ft wing span. I'll be making this into a weathervane for my house.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2010)

Auditors left early!


----------



## P40NUT (Oct 12, 2010)

Got my eyesight back today! Eye surgery went well yesterday and today I can see better than I have for years......


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2010)

P40NUT said:


> Got my eyesight back today! Eye surgery went well yesterday and today I can see better than I have for years......



Good for you mate


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 13, 2010)

I take a guess P40nut and say Spivac? Congrats on the new view of life.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 14, 2010)

Cool P40nut, congratulations!  

A friend - Christina - popped by today with my two new shirts - two similar white shirts w. chinese collar and long sleeves.
She had ordered some clothes herself, and took my order along, so I paid her when she got here with the shirts.
They're really nice, soft and comfortable. 

Oh, and placing my first ever internet order at Model Hobbies UK, too.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 14, 2010)

P40NUT said:


> Got my eyesight back today! Eye surgery went well yesterday and today I can see better than I have for years......



That's cool P40nut, life will take on a whole new meaning now, am delighted for you.  



BikerBabe said:


> Oh, and placing my first ever internet order at Model Hobbies UK, too.



First on line order hay Maria, once you get the bug, it's hard to stop. Happy future shopping.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2010)

Very cool P40NUT!

Say Maria, is this for the Bf 109 you supposedly are building?????


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 14, 2010)

Lots of you northern hemisphere types would not understand this, but lots of lovely heavy rains this last couple of days, dams are almost full, first time since 1997, rivers are again flowing and the bush is the best I've ever seen it in the 26 years I've been here. AND it's still raining.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 15, 2010)

It's Friday, just got paid, and I'm Turkey hunting all weekend.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 15, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Lots of you northern hemisphere types would not understand this, but lots of lovely heavy rains this last couple of days, dams are almost full, first time since 1997, rivers are again flowing and the bush is the best I've ever seen it in the 26 years I've been here. AND it's still raining.



Having read a bit about the severe draughts in Australia I'm very glad for you guys down under. It's great you finally have that much water. Hopefully the bush can recover some what from that terrible dry spell.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 16, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> -cut-
> First on line order hay Maria, once you get the bug, it's hard to stop. Happy future shopping.



...oh damn...*theatrical sobbing* *giggle* Thanks anyway. 




vikingBerserker said:


> Say Maria, is this for the Bf 109 you supposedly are building?????



Nope. The Galland figure is a 1/thirtysomething-size, the 109 is 1/48...I think. Can't remember.  
Will upload pics when I've shot them in a few mins.    
Wait, I'd better start that "BikerBabe's 109"-thread too...dayum! 

Anyway, my good things today:
Had a great night last night at the museum.  
Once a year, most museums in Copenhagen plus a lot of other places, arrange something that's called "Cultural Night" (Kulturnat), and so everything's open from 4 in the afternoon until midnight.
People can buy cheap "Culture Night"-passes (85 DKK/approx. 8£/5.29 US$), which gives them access to all the places for free, plus the pass also covers bus-, train- and metro-fares all night, so it's also easy to get around and go see things.

Places like the danish parliament, the zoo (not that there's much of a difference there...maybe except for the audience numbers...*snort* *giggle*), and lots of museums in Copenhagen - including the Police Museum, where I work, is included in this arrangement.
We opened at 6 o'clock in the evening and stayed open until midnight.

A lot of people visited our museum, kids stayed up late to go exploring with their parents, and there was a generally good mood in the town, with lots of people on the streets and all over the place.

The educational service at the museum had set up some fun for the smaller kids, where they could make their own police badges; I popped in at a point to see how it was going, and the gathered kids were very busy and concentrated, making their badges, colouring them with crayons and all - they had fun. 

We also had three retired colleagues coming in to dress up in 1900's-style police uniforms, they then went outside and talked with the passers-by, telling them about the museum and urging them to visit us - the building is hidden behind a lot of scaffolding these days (restorations work), so a lot of people don't even know the museum's there.

There was a general good mood at the museum which was great, and we had a little over 600 visitors last night. 
And at midnight, my colleague Per offered me a ride to the station in the town where I live, which I really appreciated.
Having been busy most of the day and all evening, you get sore feet, so I really loved not having to find the nearest bus, then go to the metro station, and then having to hope to catch the last train home at Vanløse.

I _did _remember to bring my bicycle lights, so that I didn't have to walk home from the station, too. 
And I got my crystal vase back, that the museum had borrowed for the opening of the Greenland exhibit - nice! 
So I didn't have to carry that all the way home, too. I like. 

And I've been having a good night's sleep, relaxing, and freakin' out to a bit of Runrig, too - it's a _good _thing that I live alone!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 16, 2010)

Installed a new hard drive [250 Gb] in the wife's laptop. Went off without a hitch !

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2010)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Having read a bit about the severe draughts in Australia I'm very glad for you guys down under. It's great you finally have that much water. Hopefully the bush can recover some what from that terrible dry spell.



We got our fair share here too, still some areas around Oz that aren't seeing any rain though...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2010)

I was going to say being online and here at the forum, but.....after reading some of the posts....hmmmmm.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2010)

Great progress on my 109 today....


----------



## N4521U (Oct 17, 2010)

And I finally got a decent paint job on my Defiant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rochie (Oct 17, 2010)

my crap second chef has handed his notice in


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2010)

Spent a few hours just sitting on the top of a hill, in the middle of nowhere, enjoying some rare sunshine. Boy it's great to have a car again !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2010)

Got a couple of new books yesterday, and they are some goooood reading!


----------



## Desert Fox (Oct 17, 2010)

Heading off to Brisbane in half an hour to see Metallica play live tonight! "Cheered me up" doesn't really do this feeling justice.


----------



## rochie (Oct 18, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Spent a few hours just sitting on the top of a hill, in the middle of nowhere, enjoying some rare sunshine. Boy it's great to have a car again !



wasn't a full moon last night was it !!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 18, 2010)

rochie said:


> wasn't a full moon last night was it !!!



Must have been, I could hear him from here.............Wiiilllledcaaaaaat, Wiiilllledcaaaaaat, Wiiilllledcaaaaaat...................................I'm out'a here


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 18, 2010)

It's my birthday today... I'm 47 now.


----------



## rochie (Oct 18, 2010)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> It's my birthday today... I'm 47 now.



very happy birthday mate


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2010)

Full moon? I don't think soooooooooooooooo !
Happy Birthday NFN.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Just found out that the procedure we use for mailing out catalog requests is going to be much easier for me at work next year! We are having a company do our catalog this year that we used for years in the past and did a great job. Once again all I'll have to do is email them a spreadsheet with the mailing info, and they'll handle the rest! I no longer will have to attach a label and indentia to each catalog every few weeks. Have to have at least 300 requests to do a mailing with the USPS!! Made my year!!!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 19, 2010)

I pickup a scroll saw with an extra attachment I wasn't expecting. One step closer to making a P-61 weathervane.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2010)

Must say..nothing really....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2010)

Ju88 is 99.99% finished!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 25, 2010)

I picked up the other P-61 for the next group build and I finally found a way to take close up pictures with the aide of a magnifying glass. 

Here is a plane I'm currently working on taken with the aide of the magnifying glass.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 25, 2010)

Finally!!! About a month ago I responded to a Craiglist posting of a woman selling a couple canoes. She said they were both sold. She called last Friday and said one of them was still available as her co-worker was going to buy it, but they have made no effort to pay or pick it up. I snapped it up, going to pick it up later this week, just in time for the first snowfall of the year.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 25, 2010)

You could always use it on a downhill snow run !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 25, 2010)

Airframes said:


> You could always use it on a downhill snow run !



And throw the anchor out the back to help it stop at the bottom of the hill. Weee!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 25, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan !! Bring it over here - I live on the edge of the Pennines, and there should be some good snow in a couple or three weeks from now. If not, I'll try to find a downhill lake !!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 25, 2010)

Got my monthly haircut today, and at a bargain price.
Ah well: Short back and sides shouldn't be so difficult or time-consuming to do for an experienced hairdresser - paid 100 DKK for the haircut - that's approx. 9 £ or 18 US$. 
That's okay at the end of the month, and now I can both _see _things AND find my ears again!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 25, 2010)

Talking the the British and German exchange students in school today....its nice to talk to some non-Americans


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice wind about 30kph and supposed to increase, now the wind is great because it's blowing all the leaves from my trees over the fence to the guys house next door.Last fall I had 30 20kg bags of leafs on the curb for the city for the city so any decrease is a bonus
Probably means nothing to you guys in better climates


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 28, 2010)

Going to pick up the canoe I bought earlier this week after work today.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 29, 2010)

Spent almost the rest of the october money on this little bugger today:

Airfix A05120


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice one Maria. From what I've seen, it's a rather nice kit.


----------



## CliffyB (Oct 29, 2010)

So I was driving back from the guitar shop when I pull up to a red light. I look over at the car next to me and I see a young brunette thoroughly enjoying some music. I'm talking bouncing all over, swaying, tossing the hair, screaming the words, the whole nine yards. 

The funny part is when I look in my rear-view mirror I see the guy behind me is pointing her out to his passenger and both of them are laughing their arses off! I couldn't help but join in  

Definitely took my mind off the jackasses on the road and the moronic road crews who had us weaving back and forth because they blocked two lanes and put the wrong signs outs.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2010)

Got my Ju88 to the model comp without mishap...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 1, 2010)

Cheered me up and brought a tear or two to my eye. Got my biopsy results today and all is clear. But for all you guys out there, if the waterworks start playing up, please go get your PSA checked out.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 3, 2010)

That's great to hear Vic - and you guys listen to a smart man! 

My good thing today?
Got a lot of work done today - and enjoyed it, too.
And managed to make myself a decent dinner tonight without getting hurt! 
A juicy red steak, onion sauce and 'taters, and yours truly was more'n happy. 
And right now I'm messin' with my 109. 
Btw, Crazy Glue rocks in a tight situation - but I bet you all know that already. 

EDIT: Cockpit assembled and drying.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 3, 2010)

Footballs over in a week.

Some rest and working out in the off season then back at it next fall..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 4, 2010)

One day left of work this week and then a 6 day vacation.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2010)

My Mum is getting out of Hospital tomorrow!


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 11, 2010)

Great to hear, Wayne! 

My good thing today?

Painkillers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2010)

Got an e-mail confirming my new Ta152 has been shipped from japan!


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 21, 2010)

Got to shake the hand (and chat for a little bit) of a Marine who was drafted in '43, and spent a little bit of time island-hopping.


----------



## Glider (Nov 21, 2010)

Sometimes the advert is better than the show. I defy anyone not to have a smile on their face after watching this.

Free Mobile Text Messages - Mobile Text Messages - T-Mobile


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 23, 2010)

Got a call from the radio station I listen to, telling me that I won a drawing for "The Pacific" DVD set!  Lets see, its been....10 years since I won something on the radio? Couldn't ask for better timing!

Now I just gotta figure out a time during the work-day to drive across DFW traffic to pick the dang thing up...


----------



## Pong (Nov 24, 2010)

My sister officially turns 18 tomorrow, and that means we can kick her out of the house........


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2010)

Congratulations Arlo!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2010)

Had a good chat with Vic today...


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 29, 2010)

1. Finally had time today to immerse myself in some of the old murder cases/police reports/coroner reports that the museum has got stored. *rubs hands*

2. Bought myself a new hat badge for my winter hat.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2010)

Australia v England, 1st Test, Brisbane, 5th day: England break records in high-scoring draw | Australia v England, 1st Test, Brisbane, 5th day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo

Australia v England, 1st Test, Brisbane, 5th day: Cheer up Australia, there's always the North star | Cricket Features | The Ashes 2010-11 | ESPN Cricinfo

Was only a draw but many positives to be taken.

That and it is snowing about a foot a day at the moment (on the hills) about 3-4 here.


----------



## Maestro (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes, and I heard on the news that you were having the coldest winter since the 1980s.

So, how is it starting up your car at -17C ? If you think it's not cold enough, come to Canada in February when it is -30C, you'll love it !


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah it is pretty nice for the skiing side of things.

Skied some lovely light fresh powder today with first tracks as well  Was awesome, so nice just to float through it all on the way down.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 2, 2010)

That sounds great, Gnomey - mind you, that's coming from one who has never passed the "Abominable Snowball"-level of skiing, despite holidays in Norway, Sweden and Austria.  

My good thing today?
We didn't have that many visitors at the museum, mainly because of the snow, so I managed to sketch both doodles and furnituretigers.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2010)

All this snow and cold makes me not feeling so homesick, this season.... Listen to radio and read the papers, having a laugh.....thinking, you people should experience what I'm used to, this country would, well......you know, stand still! 

On the other other hand, I hope that people stay safe, sound and WARM....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 2, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> All this snow and cold makes me not feeling so homesick, this season.... Listen to radio and read the papers, having a laugh.....thinking, you people should experience what I'm used to, this country would, well......you know, stand still!
> 
> On the other other hand, I hope that people stay safe, sound and WARM....



Well then, you would feel right at home here in my home of Minnesota. Plenty of snow, cold, and most importantly anti-freeze (beer and whiskey) to make a Scantihoovian feel right at home


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 2, 2010)

Continued to draw tonight. 
Here's today's drawings:






James Macfurnituretiger in front of his Spittiger.






James MacFurnituretiger in profile. He was Angus MacFurnituretiger's grandfather. Angus is the furnituretiger's uncle. The furnituretiger is a character I'm writing stories about and making drawings of - am hoping to use 'em as children's stories. 






A stamp that I drew at the museum today.






Disney's characters are fairly easy to draw.

Well - since it's the first time in ages that I've been drawing, I've been enjoying myself greatly. 
And I also picked up a few things on my way home - all in all a very nice day.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2010)

Love it ! Great work Maria.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 3, 2010)

Must be a pain to apply those decals with those fingernails on your fingers

How many women do you know that would go shopping and come home with some nails for thier fingers, decals for thier model airplanes, what appears to be a Betty Boop magnet, and a military patch for thier jacket?


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 3, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Love it ! Great work Maria.



Aw thanks Terry. 



Bucksnort101 said:


> Must be a pain to apply those decals with those fingernails on your fingers
> 
> How many women do you know that would go shopping and come home with some nails for their fingers, decals for their model airplanes, what appears to be a Betty Boop magnet, and a military patch for their jacket?



Erm...one? 
The fingernails are for the christmas luncheon at the museum later this month, they'll be removed as soon as I get home. They'll prolly drive me nuts while wearing them, as I'm not used to having long fingernails. *giggle*
Btw, it's a Betty Boop patch, not a magnet. I know, it's hard to see on that photo. 

What cheered me up today?
Working my way through - and scanning - some old police reports today at the museum, from the double murder at Peter Bangsvej in Copenhagen in 1948.
Fascinating stuff, love it!


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Great stuff Maria. My favorite is the stamp.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 3, 2010)

Whoa Maria, those are pretty dam nice!

Today we had a Chili luncheon at work.


----------



## FlexiBull (Dec 3, 2010)

As previous posts have mentioned we are in the middle of some serious (for us) snow. Aircraft grounded, trains stationary, roads blocked, emergency services under pressure.

So what happens

*Woman dials 999 to report snowman theft in Kent*

Full story BBC News - Woman dials 999 to report snowman theft in Kent

"During the conversation she said: "There's been a theft from outside my house.

"I haven't been out to check on him for five hours but I went outside for a fag and he's gone."

When she was asked who had gone, the woman replied: "My snowman. I thought that with it being icy and there not being anybody about, he'd be safe."

She was then asked whether it was an ornament, and answered: "No, a snowman made of snow, I made him myself". 

What a plonker!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2010)

He's probably rehearsing for a show, singing "I'm walking on the air....." !


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2010)

Australia v England, 2nd Test, Adelaide, 1st day: James Anderson bowls England to powerful position | Australia v England, 2nd Test, Adelaide, 1st day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2010)

Excent drawings Maria! 

After spending time yesterday at my Mums in 38C heat removing furniture.... I got home received a phone call of support from Vic (Balshaw) to see how the funeral went and to see how I was doing...really pleased he called.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2010)

Australia v England, 2nd Test, Adelaide, 2nd day: Another Cook hundred gives England total control | Australia v England, 2nd Test, Adelaide, 2nd day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## FlexiBull (Dec 6, 2010)

A slip of the tongue on the BBC - ouch!

James Naughtie blames Dr Spooner after renaming Jeremy Hunt | Media | guardian.co.uk

Flexi


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2010)

Saw the Flexi, gave me a good chuckle.

Australia v England, 2nd Test, Adelaide: Clarke fights, then falls, as England eye victory | Australia v England, 2nd Test, Adelaide, 4th day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 7, 2010)

Well had a very nice day today at the museum:
Lots of sweet guests, the weather today was fairly nice (no frost), set up a No Trespassing-line in front of the museum due to snow and ice falling from the roof four storeys up. At first I couldn't find any of the things that I needed - traffic cones, No trespassing-tape - but I sorted it out and got the set-up done. 

Also managed to help one of our guests, who accidentally managed to lock himself out of his car - called Dansk Auto Service (Danish Auto Service), and he got his help so that he and his missus could get home. 

And to top it off, one of my colleagues - Hanne - sent me off yesterday to the State Attorney's Office to photograph a photo of a former State Attorney, August Goll - we needed the photo because the annual book for the members of the Police Historical Society contains a long article about Mr. Goll, and so we needed a pic of the man, and we didn't have one in our own archives.

Got a lot of praise from Hanne today for the photo work, which wasn't easy, because the light in the office that I was supposed to photograph the pic in, reflected in the pic frame glass from all angles. %¤%¤%!!!
But I sorted out a solution, shutting doors, switching lights off, and maneuvering all over the place (floor, shelves, table, chairs, whatever, to the great amusement of the three secretaries at the office!  ) until I got my shot - yay! 
And since Hanne is a pro photographer and photo editor, that praise means a _lot_! 

Finally, I managed to find the christmas pressies that my parents and I wanted to get for my buddy Jørn, who celebrates christmas with us.
He's the only guy left of his family, and so we sorta "adopted" him in our little family, because we all like him. He's a great guy, and my "honorary brother". 

So: All in all it's been a great couple of days for me.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2010)

Australia v England, 2nd Test, Adelaide: Graeme Swann bowls England to innings victory | Australia v England, 2nd Test, Adelaide, 5th day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Erich (Dec 7, 2010)

very thankful my Father in law was not posted on the Arizona, he was only 10 from the bottom ...........


----------



## Pong (Dec 8, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Continued to draw tonight.
> Here's today's drawings:
> 
> 
> ...



 Holy cow, those are amazing drawings! 

Well today is the final day of me being a thirteen year old and tomorrow I am officially fourteen so I am enjoying the late hours by listening to Jagger and Richard's "The Last Time".


----------



## P40NUT (Dec 8, 2010)

Denver Broncos getting a new head coach. Maybe next year we can win one!


----------



## Pong (Dec 8, 2010)

Today I turned 14, and it feels....Well normal.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2010)

Pong said:


> Today I turned 14, and it feels....Well normal.



Happy birthday young fella!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 9, 2010)

Good for you Arlo, Happy Birthday mate.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2010)

Javlar vad bra ritat Maria, skit snyggt!  

I'm not translating that, but very nice work Maria, very nice!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks Pong and Lucky! *courtsies* 

Had a laughing fit when I discovered something just before.
Earlier today I went shopping for the museum, and I tought that I could just as well buy the no-perfume facial creme that I've been wanting for a while now.
Asked a nice lady at the shop about a good, no-perfume creme, and she found one for me.
I bought it and pocketed the thing, and went back to the museum.
During my lunch break I thought I'd take a look at the jar, and what do I discover?
It's a facial creme alright...for MEN!   

Oh well, then I guess I can use it when I shave every morning.  
Damn, that's hysterical! I guess that old police fur hat and huge parka coat doesn't make it any easier for people to see who I am, gender-wise, and the fact that whenever I have a slight cold - like now - my voice drops to a Lucille Ball-style voice, which doesn't help any either. 
Damn, that was the laugh of the day!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2010)

Are you going to change your screen name to "BikerDude" now


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 10, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Are you going to change your screen name to "BikerDude" now



*scratches ba..erm, thigh* No way, José!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2010)

FlexiBull said:


> A slip of the tongue on the BBC - ouch!
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQBE54XEvtM_
> ...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 10, 2010)

Was in a bit of a panic last week because I discovered that I had chucked out all of my feminine clothes, having only work clothes left in my closet; and there's the annual christmas lunch at work soon.
Well...I realised today that - frankly my dear, I don't give a _damn_!
Now _that's_ a relief! Yay! 

What to wear?
Hmmm, I'll either wear my tux, makeup, earrings and that's it, or a shirt, a vest, makeup and earrings - that ought to be enough.
The only thing is that old military boots or my old cop shoes (y'know, with a safety steel-cap inside the leather) don't go well with either, but that's what I've got, so that's what it'll be.


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 10, 2010)

You could always borrow a skirt...sorry...kilt from Jan.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 10, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> You could always borrow a skirt...sorry...kilt from Jan.



LOL! I used to have one, but I chucked it out.


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> You could always borrow a skirt...sorry...kilt from Jan.



Ahh, but in keeping with tradition, would you have to wear it like a true Scotsman?


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 10, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> Ahh, but in keeping with tradition, would you have to wear it like a true Scotsman?



No.
Especially not that one week a month...EWWW!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> No.
> Especially not that one week a month...EWWW!!!!!



WAY TOO MUCH INFORMATION Got me thinking, is there a market for used Kilts? If so who would want to wear one knowing what was worn underneath them by the previous owner


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 10, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> WAY TOO MUCH INFORMATION Got me thinking, is there a market for used Kilts? If so who would want to wear one knowing what was worn underneath them by the previous owner



LOL I just thought I'd mention it before someone else did. 
And yes, there IS a market for used kilts.
Thank GOD for clothes cleaner shops!


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow! Got more than I bargained for with that comment.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> WAY TOO MUCH INFORMATION Got me thinking, is there a market for used Kilts? If so who would want to wear one knowing what was worn underneath them by the previous owner



Slight correction Greg, in true tradition 'what was NOT worn underneath them'........................now I'll leave you hanging on that one..................


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Pong (Dec 11, 2010)

Excellent time at a friend's house after a mundane day at my great grandmother's house.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 11, 2010)

Took and passed the CompTIA A+ Practical exam. Man...I hate taking exams. They make me nervous.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 11, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Took and passed the CompTIA A+ Practical exam. Man...I hate taking exams. They make me nervous.



Congrats, RA - well done!  
About the nervousness - would it be better if you weren't nervous at all, meaning that the exam didn't mean anything to you?


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 11, 2010)

Nah, it just means that the closer I get to exam time, the more I doubt myself, as to whether I'm ready, whether I'll know enough to pass, whether my braincell with be attacked by my spleen and have to throw valuable knowledge at it (you know how those spleens hate knowledge) in order to defend itself....


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 15, 2010)

I just received my book in the mail. "The Forgotten Widow," and it contained a piece from the plane currently undergoing restoration... a P-61B. It was really cool being able to hold a small part of my favorite plane in my hand. It was numbered and still had some of the black paint on it.


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 15, 2010)

That's awesome NFN! How about a picture your small piece of history?


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 15, 2010)

Sure, I'll take one once I get home from work today and post it tomorrow.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 15, 2010)

Just passed the second of the two A+ exams. Now I'm certified for life! Well....certified A+. I was already certifiable.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 15, 2010)

RA, that's cool, congratulations! 

I got into one hell of a debate with my buddy Allan, about a case that's in the news today, concerning the danish police.
To avoid getting into the political spectrum (- if not an explanation that'll take several pages...), well...let it be sufficient to say that Allan and I disagree...BIG time. 

So far, I ended the debate today with one remark: "Goddammit Allan, the police is where i WORK!" *lol*
I'm looking forward to his reply tomorrow, because - usually - we end our debates with lots of humour.  *rubs hands*


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 15, 2010)

Heh....somehow, I don't think I'd like to ever get on your cross side, Maria!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 15, 2010)

Congrats RA on your exams. 

Here is the photo I promised Messy... A piece of a black widow I can call my own...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2010)

Australia v England, 3rd Test: England secure opening-day honours | Australia v England, 3rd Test, Perth, 1st day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 16, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Heh....somehow, I don't think I'd like to ever get on your cross side, Maria!



I wonder why! *innocent, wide-eyed look*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 17, 2010)

Got my fishing equipemnt ready late last night, picking up bait during my lunch hour today, and am walking out onto a local lake tonight for the first Ice Fishing of this season. Can't wait. Ice isn't supposed to be very good, but should hold me if I just walk out, I hope


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2010)

Crreeek - bloop! Er, Buck....you Ok Buck ....... ?


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 17, 2010)

That's cool NFN.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 18, 2010)

My folks back in the old country...

And of course, you crazy and ever so slightly disfunctional lot on here...
Life would a lot more boring without anyone of yous, hope that you know that!
Don't thank you often enough for your time and friendship...

Thank You!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2010)

South Africa v India, 1st Test: AB de Villiers and Jacques Kallis devastate India | South Africa v India, 1st Test, Centurion, 3rd day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo

We'll not mention the third Ashes test for now


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 19, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> We'll not mention the third Ashes test for now



Why, cat got your tongue.........................


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2010)

Sh!t the Aussies won....amazing!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2010)

It's only a blip  Normally service will be resumed at the MCG...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 19, 2010)

My parents gave me some money today, so that I can go and buy the fountain pen that I want for christmas.
The only prob is: Where the %¤# do I find a shop in Cph. that sells good fountain pens? lol
I'll figure it out, Google is my friend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2010)

On holidays till the 4th Jan!!


----------



## rochie (Dec 21, 2010)

last busy week of Christmas parties is now behind me, all downhill from now untill my week off begining jan 2nd


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 21, 2010)

1. Found the fountain pen I was hunting for, plus the shop and the lady who helped me find the right pen was an all-out kind and positive experience, and not some snobbish-like b*tch. Thank God. 

2. Upcoming documentary on DR2 tonight about the tragic bombing of the Shell House - back then, the Gestapo HQ) in Copenhagen in 1945. (The RAF bombers accidentally hit the neighbouring building, the French School...) Yes, it's a deeply tragic event of WW2, but it's also going to be fascinating with some new, never before seen footage from the RAF bombers' flight over Copenhagen.
Am definitely recording that program.

3. Christmas shopping over and done with.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2010)

Sound good Maria. BTW, I've actually got that footage you mention, on VHS. It was provided by the IWM, to assist in the research for my painting, on the strict understanding that it would not be shown, loaned out or copied etc, on pain of imprisonment in the Tower of London! 
There is some _extremely_ low level stuff, below roof-top height, actually down the streets of Copenhagen!
Hopefully, the programme will reveal that the children who died at the Jeanne D'Arc school were not killed by the accidental bombing, but by drowning in the cellars, when the Fire Service put out the blaze.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2010)

A fantastic EAGLES concert on Wednesday...


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 24, 2010)

The most evil piece of medical equipment ever "The Foley catheter" has been removed . I think they could use something other then a garden hose


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2010)

You would of thought so pb, however it seems they are more focussed on other things.

Have had 2 good days skiing in the last 2 days. Did a nice off piste run at the end of the day, 2000ft decent in one run is always nice.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2010)

Finally feeling better today...!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey Wayne, remember what I said after the Perth test    

Australia v England, 4th Test, Melbourne, 1st day: Dominant England bring Ashes triumph nearer | Australia v England, 4th Test, Melbourne, 1st day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 27, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Hey Wayne, remember what I said after the Perth test
> 
> Australia v England, 4th Test, Melbourne, 1st day: Dominant England bring Ashes triumph nearer | Australia v England, 4th Test, Melbourne, 1st day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo









HELP


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Hey Wayne, remember what I said after the Perth test
> 
> when does the football start again??


----------



## rochie (Dec 27, 2010)

Hammers won yesterday Wayne !!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2010)

Australia v England, 4th Test, Melbourne: Jonathan Trott keeps England on target to retain Ashes | Australia v England, 4th Test, Melbourne, 2nd day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2010)

rochie said:


> Hammers won yesterday Wayne !!!!!



YEAH!!! I watched it...about friggin' time, away wins are few and far between!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 28, 2010)

Was feeling a bit sore all over, a little feverish, a little uncomfortable physically, was constantly a little tired and out of sorts, but not to such a degree that I felt like I was getting ill or anything.
And suddenly it strikes me:
It's the same symptoms you've got when you've caught a flu, only a lot milder.
Hmmmm, it seems like my flu shot is working, I don't think I'll be getting the flu now.
And _that _is a good thought.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 28, 2010)

Got the GD catheter out today. Now maybe I can get some modeling done. Haven't been able to sit down on my work chair since Christmas Eve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 28, 2010)

N4521U said:


> Got the GD catheter out today. Now maybe I can get some modeling done. Haven't been able to sit down on my work chair since Christmas Eve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


having just been rid of the same infernal device I feel for you,


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 28, 2010)

Tonight's dinner: Steak.
Here's how I like it: Kick off the horns, wipe its a$$ and throw it on the plate! 
Serve with boiled 'taters and mushroom sauce that can stand on its own...*drooooools*


----------



## rochie (Dec 28, 2010)

just spent my Xmas cash !!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 28, 2010)

rochie said:


> just spent my Xmas cash !!!



On what??? *curious*


----------



## rochie (Dec 28, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> On what??? *curious*



check out the recent purchases thread Maria


----------



## Airframes (Dec 28, 2010)

Now that the snow and ice has thawed (for a day or so, then more s***), I finally got into my car, and got it going. It seems OK, although I'm now bl**dy stiff and sore!
Yippee, maybe I can get out to the model shop now,and get some paint/thinners/ plastic rod - and no kit, honest!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 28, 2010)

Airframes said:


> ... and no kit, honest!



Yeah, right!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2010)

Don't believe you Terry 

Australia v England, 4th Test, Melbourne: Tim Bresnan bowls England within sight of victory | Australia v England, 4th Test, Melbourne, 3rd day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 28, 2010)

rochie said:


> check out the recent purchases thread Maria



Yes bwanabossmassatuanman! *zoooooooooommmm*...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2010)

Not sure I believe you either Terry....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2010)

Our intrepid Mr. Fox walks confidently into the hobby shop, secure in the knowledge that he can resist temptation when it suddenly calls to him from the end of the aisle......

"Build me.............."

Halting, defenses breaking down, he thinks, "What the fudge, its only one more......"


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2010)

After very careful consideration, I'd say that is an extremely accurate scenario! 
However, I have a cunning plan!
I'll purchase the paint at the art shop (no kits there), and the thinner in a 2 litre bottle at B&Q, no kits there either! 
Hmm. But I already have a kit inbound, sort of 'added' to an order for decals from Hannant's ..... oh well, can't get things right _every_ time!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2010)

> After very careful consideration, I'd say that is an extremely accurate scenario!



only because, I, too, have been there!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2010)

2 things. First a nice days skiing, even though the visibility was zero and it rained a bit (skiing backwards and generally messing around (slalom around other skiers)).

Secondly: Australia v England, 4th Test, Melbourne: England retain the Ashes with innings win | Australia v England, 4th Test, Melbourne, 4th day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo

  

Now to win them in Sydney.


----------



## rochie (Dec 29, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> [/url]
> 
> 
> Now to win them in Sydney.



hope so, would be a shame to come home with a draw !!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2010)

I would consider it a failure to be frank. Outplayed them everywhere except Perth (only to be expected really given our record on those types of pitches). Just a question of draw or win in Sydney as far as I see it, would love a win and think there is a good chance of it. They are batting well (except for Collingwood) and all the bowlers are bowling well, the same can't really be said for the Aussies...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2010)

Hope the Poms kick our butts....


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 30, 2010)

Being hungry, and knowing that I've got fresh bread in the kitchen and brie in the fridge. *drools*


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 31, 2010)

Celebrating New Year's Eve with buddy Jørn, who has got an apartment on the 7th floor - and so we get the local fireworks at eye level, when we stand on his glass-covered balcony.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2010)

Heating and hotwater back on....!! Seem to be the fan in the boiler that's on the last leg, a wee kvick fix by the engineer sent, as there are no emergency calls until Wednesday...fingers crossed, touch wood that it'll hold!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 31, 2010)

Sounds odd, but we witnessed an accident today. There was a green plastic storage tote sitting in the middle of the highway: car one sees it and swerves around it. Car two sees it, and swerves, but due to reaction time is a little closer before he moves. Truck 3 sees it, swerves sharply, misses it....car four, behind truck 3, cannot see the previous vehicles swerving and knows nothing until the truck darts out of the way. The young lady driving swerves, manages to miss the tote, but loses control of her car and does a slow 180 across two lanes of traffic, onto the shoulder (still marshy and damp from the rain/mist of the past two days), and clobbers one leg of a road-side sign. We pull over, along with two or three other vehicles, and run over. She's fine, just a little scared. I ran up, got traffic to stop long enough to get the tote out of the road, then two or three of us worked at getting her car out of the mud (several others, teenagers, stood around not wanting to get dirty. Slackers.). Cop finally got there (no injuries, no road blockage, so no rush, I guess), stopped traffic, and we got her out on the road and turned around facing the right way. All in all, probably the all-time best possible outcome of a potentially lethal situation. And heck, it always feels good to help someone out, ya know?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice one RA !


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2011)

Hope she didn't get a ticket!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 1, 2011)

Going back to work after a month of medical experiments and basically being housebound


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2011)

Karl...the Hammers won.....AGAIN....!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2011)

Australia v England, 5th Test: England chip away on rain-hit day | Australia v England, 5th Test, Sydney, 1st day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 3, 2011)

Getting one helluva bargain on a perfectly working, fully restored red/gold 1950's Parker Duofold fountain pen today, at one of the antique dealers in Copenhagen.
And of course I messed around with it, so now all I have to do is figure out how to completely remove ink stains from my fingers. 
Oh, I'm also hunting for a nice ink blotter.


----------



## tonyb (Jan 3, 2011)

I cheered myself up today by deciding that after 12 years doing the same boring and deeply unfulfilling job (I'm a supervisor in a warehouse dealing in storage and supplies) I am taking the plunge and have applied for a position in the ADF (Australian Defence Force) primarily in the RAAF in a supplies/logistics role.
Only downside is I have to wait until the end of February as that's when the recruitment process begins.
I'm very excited about it all as u can imagine as I have always dreamt of actually having a job I could really enjoy and the Air Force certainly seems to tick every box.
I'm not a youngster anymore (43 in April) but I am pretty fit and strong and enthusiastic so I am hopeful of success.
As they say in the classics,it's never too late to live ur dreams.8)
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm crossing my fingers for you getting the job, Tony. 
I know how much the right job means (- don't we all?), so I hope for the best.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 4, 2011)

Good luck to you Tony. I did 14 years in the RAF in Stores and Supply then moved onto the Middle East for a number of years teaching the same trade. I had fun, enjoyed the constant changes and was delighted when computers cam along.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 4, 2011)

Good luck Tony! Having a job you love (20 years at mine!) is a fantastic feeling!


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Jan 4, 2011)

that im on vacation


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2011)

Australia v England, 5th Test: England hold the edge despite Johnson's efforts | Australia v England, 5th Test, Sydney, 1st day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Jan 4, 2011)

are you in to cricket,Gnomey ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2011)

stop with that cricket sh!t Hugh.....


----------



## rochie (Jan 5, 2011)

no don't Hugh, keep it up mate


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2011)

I do enjoy cricket and Vicky bashing makes it all the more enjoyable.

Australia v England, 5th Test: Alastair Cook and Ian Bell build huge lead | Australia v England, 5th Test, Sydney, 3rd day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Glider (Jan 5, 2011)

I was sent this today and you have to smile

Subject: Fw: SINGLE BLACK FEMALE
This has to be one of the best singles ads ever printed. It is reported to have been listed in the Cornish Guardian.





SINGLE BLACK FEMALE seeks male companionship, ethnicity unimportant. I'm a very good girl who LOVES to play. I love long walks in the woods, riding in your pickup truck, hunting, camping and fishing trips, cozy winter nights lying by the fire. Candlelight dinners will have me eating out of your hand. I'll be at the front door when you get home from work, wearing only what nature gave me... Call 01272-6420 and ask for Annie, I'll be waiting.....

Page down


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 5, 2011)

She's a cutie, too!


----------



## Glider (Jan 6, 2011)

I should have added that over 150 men phoned the number which is the local RSPCA office.


----------



## rochie (Jan 6, 2011)

my recent model purchases arrived this morning !
and the birdcage corsair kit has Ken Walsh's markings on the decal sheet !!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 6, 2011)

Cool, Rochie! 

My colleague Anne managed to supply me with the much-sought-after-by-me ink blotter, and I picked up a fresh bottle of blue ink today.
So now I can write all I want with my favourite fountain pen without the fear of running dry.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2011)

Australia v England, 5th Test: England on the brink of series glory | Australia v England, 5th Test, Sydney, 4th day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## rochie (Jan 7, 2011)

stayed awake long enough to see England clintch the series against the Aussies, feels good to be an England cricket fan right now !


----------



## Loiner (Jan 7, 2011)

One word .. the '*Ashes*' 8)

Sorry to all our Aussie forumers, but we don't win much very often, so it has to get a mention when we do.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't really need to add anymore...

Australia v England, 5th Test: England complete crushing Ashes victory | Australia v England, 5th Test, Sydney, 5th day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2011)

One more word...._what!?_

Besides that......F-R-I-D-A-Y!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 7, 2011)

Setting a new personal record in Bejeweled Blitz on Face.
Damn. I need a LIFE!
Now - where can I download that???


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 10, 2011)

Got a new Longbow I ordered last March on Saturday, have to wait until it warms up a bit before I can get out and shoot it.


----------



## Glider (Jan 13, 2011)

Subject: MBNA Bank

Reported in the Irish Times recently;

Be sure and cancel your credit cards before you die! This is so 
priceless And so easy to see happening - customer service, being what it is today! 

A lady died this past September, and MBNA bank billed her for October and November for their annual service charges on her credit card, 
and Then added late fees and interest on the monthly charge. The balance that had been E0.00, now is somewhere around E60.00.

A family member placed a call to the MBNA Bank:
Family Member:'I am calling to tell you that she was dead in October.

MBNA:'The account was never closed and the late fees and charges still apply.'

Family Member: Maybe you should turn it over to collections.'

MBNA:'Since it is two months past due, it already has been.'

Family Member: So, what will they do when they find out she is dead?'

MBNA: Either report her account to the frauds division or report her to The credit bureau, maybe both!'

Family Member: Do you think God will be mad at her?'

MBNA: 'Excuse me?'

Family Member: Did you just get what I was telling you . . The part about her Being dead?'

MBNA:'Sir, you'll have to speak to my supervisor.'

Supervisor gets on the phone:

Family Member: I'm calling to tell you, she was dead in October.

MBNA: 'The account was never closed and the late fees and charges still apply.'

Family Member: You mean you want to collect from her estate?'

MBNA: (Stammer) 'Are you her lawyer?'

Family Member: No, I'm her great nephew.'(Lawyer info given)

MBNA: Could you fax us a certificate of death?'

Family Member: Sure.'

( fax number is given )
After they get the fax:

MBNA:'Our system just isn't set up for death. I don't know what more I Can do to help.'

Family Member:Well, if you figure it out, great! If not, you could just keep billing Her.I don't think she will care.'

MBNA: Well, the late fees and charges do still apply.'

Family Member: Would you like her new billing address?'

MBNA: That might help.'

Family Member Glasnevin Cemetry, Finglas Road , Dublin 11, Ireland , Plot Number 1049.'

MBNA: Sir, that's a cemetery!'

Family Member:
'Well, what the hell do you do with dead people on your planet?'

MBNA were not available for comment when a reporter from the Irish Times rang.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2011)

That's great...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 14, 2011)

Talk about ringing the change out of the dead. This is priceless.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Finding Leni Riefenstahl's "Triumf des Willens" on YouTube.
Brilliant study in propaganda and media manipulation.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 14, 2011)

Friday is here. Picked up a wooden snowshoe kit this week. Hoping to get them laced and varnished in the next couple weeks and walking on top of snow instead of sinking knee deep into it at the archery range from now on!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice sleep in....


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 16, 2011)

My daughters basketball team played real well and won 24 to 20 in a very exciting game.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> My daughters basketball team played real well and won 24 to 20 in a very exciting game.



Go girls!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 17, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Go girls!


Wayne, you just made Laura's day!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 17, 2011)

Test period at work ends at the end of the month.
Steady contract coming up, we're getting the final things sorted out atm at the museum. 
And everything's thawing at the moment, the snow's almost gone and we've got plus degrees every day. At the end of the week, sunshine's expected.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 21, 2011)

The invention of remote car starters cheered me up today. Woke up to -15F temps this morning. Started the truck from inside the house to let it warm up before heading to work, still wasn't really warm inside the vehicle until I actually parked in the parking lot at work though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> Wayne, you just made Laura's day!



Glad to be of service....

Good sleep in...and a relaxing day....even got in some modelling!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 22, 2011)

BACON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loiner (Jan 24, 2011)

I was just reading about the engagement between the British naval forces lead by the battleship HMS Warspite, and the German Navy's eight destroyers around Narvick on 12th April 1940. The account described the cost to the Kriegsmarine and to HMS Warspite as follows:

_'Warspite steaming around in the smoke of battle engaging whenever a target appeared, all eight destroyers were sunk or destroyed with Warspite firing 64 salvo’s (32 rounds each gun)' ... 'the German navy lost the Georg Thiele, Hans Ludemann, Hermann Kunne, Diether Von Roder, Wolfgang Zenker, Erich Giese, Erich Koellner and Bernd Von Arnim' ... 'One of Warpsite’s gun crew reported the only difficulty in the battle was that every time their turret fired the tea kettle kept hot on the electric radiator in the turret had to be lifted off to prevent it spilling.'_

Not belittling the loss to the Kriegsmarine and all respect to their brave sailors, but the cost to the crew of HMS Warspite - what can you say, such an inconvenience.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2011)

Australia Day Holiday and Thursday/Friday Anual leave...a Long weekend!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 25, 2011)

You guys. And dinner.   
And my mother calling, telling me that my parents have decided that they want to give me a new pair of winter boots, because the old pair is worn out. Thank God for loving parents!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 26, 2011)

Started up part of my exercise routine again yesterday. Need to work off some of the excess tonnage I've put on over the winter, and since injuring my calf/ankle again last fall.
Decided to give my leg a 3.5 month rest from excessive pressure and I think it has finally healed up.
Went for a half hour walk at lunch yesterday, and then a 1.5 hour hike after work. May have overdone it though is the legs are barking at me today.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 26, 2011)

Finally getting out of the museum today.
The car needed a loving hand, so I vacuum-cleaned it inside (- piece of cake when there's two huge industrial vacuum cleaners at the car wash at the garage at the central police station - one for each side of the car - sheer luxury!  ), had it washed, dried, refuelled, checked and filled up various fluids, checked tyre pressure, wiped the "ears" (mirrors) clean again...aaaaaaah...NOW I feel much better! 
And guess what?
There WAS a car inside all of that winter muck!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey Maria, go a job for you ....... it's only a bit of muck - honest !


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jan 26, 2011)

Started getting my workroom at the NEW house going today. I have not thought much about building since I lost my wife in Sept. For some reason it just felt like the time was right today, even though I had to shovel a path through 8" snow to get started. First up was the tunes, can't do anything without them.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 26, 2011)

Can't do with out the tunes Andy!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 27, 2011)

hawkeye2an said:


> First up was the tunes, can't do anything without them.



As long as its 60s 70s and maybe a bit of the 80s to sing along to.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2011)

Go Andy!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 27, 2011)

...the "Get Lucky!"-thread.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jan 27, 2011)

Vic Balshaw said:


> As long as its 60s 70s and maybe a bit of the 80s to sing along to.



Damn right !!!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 29, 2011)

3 hours of ice hockey!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 29, 2011)

3 hours of ice hockey!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jan 31, 2011)

Back in th shop today, getting setup to build models again.

Work tables up

Reference section up

As you can see I am lucky to have plenty of space to work.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice set-up Andy! Won't be long before you're turning them out again!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 2, 2011)

Today's shopping stuff:
The paint I needed to get on with the Airfix Galland 109, a notebook (the "clapperboard"), a notepad, three dishwashing brushes (cheap - 3 for 20 DKK).
Being a former film freak (Welles/Eisenstein/Lynch, anyone?) with a couple of film courses/school in the past, learning directing/editing/scripting/storyboarding/sound editing/the lot many years ago, I _had _to get that notebook.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Feb 3, 2011)

I miss the days of going into a hobby shop and picking up paint. Used to be able to chose from 3 or 4 brands. It seems Enamels are getting less and less use, so nobody carries them around here. Mail-order is my usual source.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 3, 2011)

Cold snap is finally coming to an end just in time for the weekend. Temps are supposed to be a balmy 30 degrees F Saturday!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2011)

BBC Sport - Rugby Union - Wales 19-26 England


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 4, 2011)

FRIDAY!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2011)

BBC Sport - Football - Chelsea 0-1 Liverpool


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 6, 2011)

Knicks won 117-103

And the Superbowl, always like superbowl parties.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2011)

Good news via e-mail from a friend today!


----------



## rochie (Feb 7, 2011)

management have finally seen sense and closed one of my kitchens as it wasnt really worth trying to run 2 kitchens in one hotel !!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 7, 2011)

Saturday: Helped Jørn get a new comp and installed it for him. Jørn happy, me too. 
Sunday: First motorcycle ride of the season. Destination: Langelinie and coffee.
Met up with Mr. Budtz, we all had a lot of fun commenting on a ship that had run aground just outide of the entrance to the harbour.
Damn, it felt good to be back on the road again and meeting up with friends! 
Today: I think my cold is finally receeding.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 7, 2011)

Tonight's dinner:

Dyrlægens Natmad/The Veterinarian's Midnight Snack:






It's dark rye bread buttered with lard and liver paté, and the meat...erm, it isn't salted sirloin, but it's related...word?...ah well...the stuff on top is jellied drip from a roast, raw onion rings and a little dill on top. Yummy! 
Definitely NOT particularly healthy, but *very* tasty. 
At least for a hungry dane.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 7, 2011)

Crap. Now I'm hungry, Maria!


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 8, 2011)

only cost $120 to fix the camera I dropped broke at the Canadian Warbird Heritage


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 8, 2011)

I didn't think anything on a camera could be fixed for $120


----------



## tonyb (Feb 8, 2011)

Getting some goodies in the mail!
1/72 B-17F Interior detailing set by Legend (looks quite daunting )
1/48 Amtech P-40E 
Pics later.
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2011)

filling up today at $1.24 a litre when the Guy next to me asked if I had a fuel Voucher, said no, he said I got plenty have a couple so I paid $1.20 a litre and saved a couple of bucks!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 11, 2011)

Some guys at The Fountain Pen Network answered my questions about a pen set that my colleague Anne-Lise owns. 
We didn't know anything about the set, now I got plenty of data for her about her pens.
The internet and kind and helpful people all over the world rock!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2011)

Scored me another 109 kit today...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2011)

BBC Sport - Rugby Union - England 59-13 Italy

BBC Sport - Football - Manchester United 2-1 Manchester City


----------



## hawkeye2an (Feb 12, 2011)

Added another fine American Whiskey to my collection. The Bernhiem on the bottom far left.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 14, 2011)

Went to see my phys today for a check-up, I still have one helluva cold.
But - thank God! - no pneumonia! 
My phys lady still wanted to see me on thursday for another check, I like that she keeps an eye on things , just to be sure.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 14, 2011)

hawkeye2an said:


> Added another fine American Whiskey to my collection. The Bernhiem on the bottom far left.



Oh yeah, I'm comin to your house this weekend Haven't sampled all the Whiskey's in your collection, but that Wild Turkey Rare Breed is some tasty stuff.


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 14, 2011)

We have a extremely popular rye made here in Iowa called Templeton Rye. Over the holidays there were waiting lists at the stores that carried it over Christmas as it is a limited production. Made in a small town in western Iowa. Might check it out if you get a chance.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 14, 2011)

Messy1 said:


> We have a extremely popular rye made here in Iowa called Templeton Rye. Over the holidays there were waiting lists at the stores that carried it over Christmas as it is a limited production. Made in a small town in western Iowa. Might check it out if you get a chance.



I read about Templeton Rye a year or so ago in the Taste section of the local newspaper. Wanted to try it ever since, but does not appear to be destributed widely.


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 14, 2011)

It may be worth the trip to Iowa to pick some up. It's insanely popular. A local group called The Nadas wrote a decent song about it.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 14, 2011)

May be in Waterloo the first weekend in March, will have to find a Liquor store that carries it.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Feb 14, 2011)

Messy1 said:


> We have a extremely popular rye made here in Iowa called Templeton Rye. Over the holidays there were waiting lists at the stores that carried it over Christmas as it is a limited production. Made in a small town in western Iowa. Might check it out if you get a chance.



There is always a wait for Templeton and you pretty much have to be in the store when it's delivered to get a bottle. I tried for the last few months I lived in Iowa with no luck. According to the info I have been able to get, there was an increase from 500 bottles a month to 1000 per month in the state of Iowa after the first of the year. The distribution is at the first of each month. I have a trip up North scheduled for the first week of March with the hopes of getting a couple of bottles.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 14, 2011)

hawkeye2an said:


> There is always a wait for Templeton and you pretty much have to be in the store when it's delivered to get a bottle. I tried for the last few months I lived in Iowa with no luck. According to the info I have been able to get, there was an increase from 500 bottles a month to 1000 per month in the state of Iowa after the first of the year. The distribution is at the first of each month. I have a trip up North scheduled for the first week of March with the hopes of getting a couple of bottles.



My hopes are now dashed, now I need to continue this on the "What annoyed you today" thread;(


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Damn, sorry Buck!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 15, 2011)

Daytime temps are predicted to be above freezing, in the 35-45 F range nearly all week!!! Predict that 40% of current snow cover will be gone be weeks end!!! Finally, I was tiring of this long, snowy, and cold winter.
Only drawback is the snow melt triggeres allergies are kicking in, but I'll happily live with that.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 15, 2011)

Paul. 
And saltwater nose spray.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2011)

Salt water nose spray? Isn't that called drowning?!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 15, 2011)

Nope. It's called "snot-remover".


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 15, 2011)

Nope. It's called "snot-remover".


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 15, 2011)

Only needed to be told that little bit of info once BB


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 15, 2011)

Why? I've got TWO nostrils, haven't I???


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 15, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Why? I've got TWO nostrils, haven't I???



Good point, I stand corrected.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 15, 2011)

Good lad. *pats Bucksnort gently on the head*


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 16, 2011)

Finally pulling myself together enough to bother cleaning up on the comp.
I've got a stupid habit of gathering a lot of stuff - funny pics, documents, what-have-you, in two Temp libraries on each drive on my comp, with the foreseeable result that I amass a lot of sh** that needs sorting.
Sorted, chucked out a lot, got things straightened out, comp cleaned.
Until next time.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 17, 2011)

...and FINALLY managing to dig my way through the online danish church books, to find the data of my grandmother's parents, Karl Oskar Olaf Jönsson and Laura Karoline Hansen. 
I could *kick* the clerk that accidentally wrote "1907" instead of the correct "1906" on the date of their marriage!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 18, 2011)

Took half day off of work, leaving in one hour for a weekend of fishing on a frozen lake, anyone want to tag along


----------



## hawkeye2an (Feb 18, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Took half day off of work, leaving in one hour for a weekend of fishing on a frozen lake, anyone want to tag along



Haven't done any ice fishing in many a year. Hope they're biting !!!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Feb 18, 2011)

Another beautiful day here, working on the shop all day yesterday and today. Should be ready to return to model building this weekend.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 18, 2011)

60 degrees today which is un heard of. 

Gets back into the high 20's tomorrow though


----------



## rochie (Feb 19, 2011)

last day at work before a week off, should be plenty of time to get Hep Cat finished and my i-16 started


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2011)

Relaxing afternoon with the Missus after being out for the morning......


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 19, 2011)

Found 7.62x54 at the local gun shop....two blocks from my house! Wife even let me pick up a box!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 19, 2011)

Got a great idea for displaying my 109's.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Feb 19, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Got a great idea for displaying my 109's.



I'm from Missouri 'Show Me' Maria.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 19, 2011)

hawkeye2an said:


> I'm from Missouri 'Show Me' Maria.



Aaaaaaaalrighty then:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/displaying-your-models-28194.html


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2011)

well, my daughter didn't want to go out for her driving lesson...so it was Model time! got in a couple of hours unexpected modelling time on my P-40 today!!


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 20, 2011)

watched my friends band , they just play for themselves but are awesome , the lead guitarist who makes his own guitars (also making a scratchbuilt 1/18 Spit) played this absolutely perfectly , 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbSWzK4nKQA_ all 10+minutes
Also played some Floyd, Genisis, Asia . 
The audience was me and the GF


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 20, 2011)

1st episode of "The Pacific" aired on danish television tonight.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 21, 2011)

Really? That was on over here last Spring?


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 21, 2011)

Finding two fountain pens with intact reservoirs - one is a Sheaffer - and three others which need repair (maybe I can use them as spare parts for some of the other vintage fountain pens I have), plus got a Big Ben 35 vintage pencil - all for the cost of the danish equivalent of a dollar, that's approx. 5 kroner.  Just found a similar Big Ben 35 pencil for sale online - for 50 euro! HAH! 
And got a petrol lamp for another 5 kroner. Yay!
AND getting back to work for the first time in 1½ week, yay!


----------



## conkerking (Feb 22, 2011)

Putting on a pair of chinos I haven't been able to squeeze into for at least three years


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2011)

Didn't really cheer me up as it was a poor performance and than ran it a little close...

England v Netherlands: England survive Ryan ten Doeschate brilliance | England v Netherlands, Group B, World Cup 2011, Nagpur Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## DBII (Feb 22, 2011)

Wing over Houston will finally have a F-22 in the line up for 2011.

DBII


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 22, 2011)

3 hours of hockey!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 23, 2011)

Getting a dinner invitation from an old friend - Lennart - which I haven't seen much in the last 11 years; y'know: relationships and life getting in the way. And his very jealous girlfriend, later wife. 
Well - they split, he's got the house for the time being, and now he catches up with old friends again.
So he invited me for dinner, and we did a lot of catching up and having a nice evening with a damned good mexican lasagna and lots of talk about our common interests: Movies, music and comic books.
It was so good to finally get to see him again, and we had a great evening.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2011)

Got my masking done on my P-40 today...hassle free!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2011)

South Africa v West Indies, World Cup 2011: Tahir and de Villiers star in seven-wicket win | South Africa v West Indies, World Cup 2011, Group B, Delhi Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2011)

full day of model painting.....and still not finished....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2011)

BBC Sport - Rugby Union - England 17-9 France
Composure gets Stormers out of jail - SuperSport - Rugby
Sharks down Blues - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2011)

Finished all the primary painting on my P-40!!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2011)

Crazy game but was awesome to watch.

India v England: Epic encounter ends in thrilling tie | India v England, World Cup 2011, Group B, Bangalore Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 27, 2011)

Finding an uncensored live version of Rammstein's "Bück Dich" online.
Dayum, that performance is _both _ing _and _hilarious!    
It certainly didn't help anything that I didn't know what the heck I was letting myself in for, despite the fact that I like Rammstein. Sry guys, I'm in tears here! *wipes eyes*


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2011)

Westham 3 Liverpool 1 Rippa!!!!


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Westham 3 Liverpool 1 Rippa!!!!


 
thought you might like that Wayne, good win !!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Feb 28, 2011)

Caught a GREAT blues singer Mary Bridget Davies in a small, small club. She did some Janis Joplin, Allmans, Bonnie Raitt and a lot of her own stuff. Three hour show and she actually came over and sat with us during one of her breaks. If your into the blues at all download her CD at Amazon for less than $9, well worth it. (NOT trying to sell anything here, just suggesting for anyone that likes that type of music)


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2011)

got a lot of modelling done today, bloody cold in the workshop though !!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 1, 2011)

It's the first day of March, the beginning of the end of this horrible Winter season. Snow should start melting, temps rising as the month goes on!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 2, 2011)

Finding some danish-language recipes for mac 'n cheese with bacon, knödeln and deep-fried Oreo cookies. *drools*
The important thing here?
The measurements works a lot better with my danish kitchen utensils! 

And getting to examine and photograph two fountain pens - a Mont Blanc Meisterstück and another one - which was previously owned by a man named Vilhelm Jacobsen, who - together with his wife - was murdered in Copenhagen in 1948 in an infamous and - for the time - double murder.
The museum is going to host a special exhibit from april this year about the murder case, the murderer(s?) has never been caught, so the case is still open/active.
It's the first Mont Blanc fountain pen that I've ever held and examined. *drools*

And getting a big hug from a bear of a sweet elder copper today. 
The museum starts delivering the old badges from the 60s and 70s back to the former owners tomorrow, and Rudolf was there to help us set up the storage cabinets containing the badges.
We (him and I) hit it off right away, joking and having fun, and he surprised me by giving me a huge hug. It turned out that he had served in Greenland previously, and that his ex-wife came from my greenlandic family, the Heilmann family! Talk about a small world!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 3, 2011)

Getting this today:


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice Maria.

Netherlands v SA, World Cup 2011, Group B, Mohali: All-round South Africa wallop Netherlands | Netherlands v South Africa, World Cup 2011, Group B, Mohali Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 4, 2011)

Getting my IROC back from the repair shop. It's been two weeks and three days since I took it in to be fixed.
I took it in on February 14th and finally got it back today, March 03.


Wheels


----------



## javlin (Mar 4, 2011)

Feeling better and alive  first time in a few days hooray time to do some modeling.Cheers


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 4, 2011)

Weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.supersport.com/rugby/super-rugby/news/110304/Crusaders_ride_emotion_to_sound_warning


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2011)

Westham 3 Stoke 0 two in a row....


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 6, 2011)

The sun shines for the second day, the weather's warm (5 C), and a good solid breakfast (eggs, bacon, bread, milk) and coffee IS wonderful. Gotta love 'em sundays.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2011)

England v South Africa: Stuart Broad seals England's six-run thriller | England v South Africa, Group B, World Cup 2011, Chennai Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo

Not enjoying the nail-biting all the time but they are great games at the end of the day.


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 6, 2011)

The Oilers beat down the Avalanche last night, despite missing their tops players due to injury.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 6, 2011)

Visiting my parents today and spending a really nice time with them.
They're cleaning out a lot of stuff in preparation for moving from a house to an apartment for the elderly, and so I help them by taking a lot of stuff to the recycling yard. They're happy getting rid of things, and I'm happy to be able to help them. 

Dad gave me granddad's old notes and school assignments from granddad's time at the naval radio school in 1932-33. 
The man had a beautiful italic handwriting, which I thoroughly enjoy seeing and reading.
Plus there's some wonderful tech drawings on how to make a Marconi radio receiver and other radios, and some doodles that he made, among them a terribly bad drawing of a dancing couple, early 1930's style. 
My grandfather (- who became chief radio operator aboard a danish navy inspection ship) built his, his uncle's and his father's own radio receivers, at a time when radio sets were only for the rich and wealthy. 

And the third thing today: Sunshine.


----------



## rochie (Mar 6, 2011)

after losing two Ta 152 kits i won this for £22


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 8, 2011)

We were three guys at the museum today, and we were busy from opening to closing, giving back badges to officers all day.
183 badges in all, plus the ones we found, that are to be packed and sent to the various departments in the Copenhagen area.
I even met an officer I know from the Bakken-opening-motorcycle-arrangement, we've talked a couple of times over the years - the really cool thing is that he remembered me too.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 8, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> I even met an officer I know from the Bakken-opening-motorcycle-arrangement, we've talked a couple of times over the years - the really cool thing is that he remembered me too.


 
I guess that means your "Unforgettable"

What cheered me up today, weather forcasters been hyping up a big winter storm for over a week, and now we are only expected to get 1-2 inches of snow, hopefully they are right for a change. I want to see grass and open water!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 8, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I guess that means your "Unforgettable"
> -cut-


 
Awww, now you made my evening!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2011)

New Zealand v Pakistan: Ross Taylor blitz flattens shoddy Pakistan | New Zealand v Pakistan, Group A, World Cup 2011, Pallekele Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 9, 2011)

Received my sh*tkicker-boots today. About fr*gg*n' time!
Boots rock, costumer service s*cks a**.


----------



## rochie (Mar 9, 2011)

my Ta 152 kit arrived this morning !!!!


----------



## Maglar (Mar 9, 2011)

Finished that damn lancaster


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 9, 2011)

This is my 3000th post!!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Mar 10, 2011)

After trying off and on for over a year I finally found a bottle of Templeton Rye Small Batch Whiskey.http://i864.photobucket.com/albums/ab203/hawkeye2an/Templeton3-9-11.jpg


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2011)

talking about Ta152's Karl, figured out today I have the spare parts to change my Dragon Ta152C to a H as I would rather do the Hobby Boss C version...


----------



## rochie (Mar 10, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> talking about Ta152's Karl, figured out today I have the spare parts to change my Dragon Ta152C to a H as I would rather do the Hobby Boss C version...


 
so you just had a set of wings and engine cowls lying around ???


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 10, 2011)

hawkeye2an said:


> After trying off and on for over a year I finally found a bottle of Templeton Rye Small Batch Whiskey.http://i864.photobucket.com/albums/ab203/hawkeye2an/Templeton3-9-11.jpg


 
U R Evil!!!! OK, just kidding, but go down to where you got this bottle, buy another one and send it to me


----------



## hawkeye2an (Mar 10, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> U R Evil!!!! OK, just kidding, but go down to where you got this bottle, buy another one and send it to me


 
Got the last one. 
If you are serious and have $40 plus shipping, I'll try next month.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 10, 2011)

hawkeye2an said:


> Got the last one.
> If you are serious and have $40 plus shipping, I'll try next month.


 
Well, I would be serious, but I am not sure of the legalities of shipping alchohol person to person to the Peoples Republic of Minnesota?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2011)

Local ski centres got some much needed new snow today, with more forecast for the rest of the week.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 10, 2011)

Finally pulling myself together to update my newly-begun motorcycle diary, with two entries:
One about last weekend's motorcycle trip to Munkholm, and one about the motorcycle show in february. 
It feels _good _to remember those two things again, and writing them down while I still remember most of the details.
Ooooh yeah, remembering test-sitting the BMW F800GS at the BMW/Xpedit stand sure as hell felt great! 
Rune - the owner of Xpedit - came over and talked with me. I told him that the bike felt awesome, and he said - in his usual quiet and humorous manner - "That's good, shall I go get the papers and a pen?" 
Well no. I haven't got the 180,000 DKk right now.  Ew!  
But it was all good fun anyway. We know each other from the BMW Motorcycle Club Rides and our day trips to Jutland and back, to the Xpedit coffee meets. 
Good memories are great on a cold and windy night. 

Here's two shots by Jørn, of me, totally riding off into Dreamland. 







The F800 - a good-sized motorcycle for me. 







The F600 - too small for my taste, both physically and engine-wise, but I had to try it while I had the chance. Hey, it's a beemer - 'nuff said! 
Bikes courtesy of Xpedit, photos: Jørn, bike suit, cap, boots and happy dreams are all mine.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2011)

Should hopefully be a powder day tomorrow at the ski centres.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 13, 2011)

Visiting my parents tonight, and having a darned good time together with 'em, too.
We had a lot of fun, had a wonderful dinner (goulash w. mashed 'taters, if anyone's interested - and yes, there's nothing like mom's cooking, in my opinion!  ), and we had a really nice relaxed evening.

And to top it off, my parents (who are cleaning out in all of their belongings before they - hopefully - move to a nice apartment) gave me their old fountain pens, mom's old beautifully marbled Matador no 77 (England) that she used when she worked at an office in the 1940's, and dad's Parker 51 (USA) with a pencil too, from when he worked as work leader at an electronic hearing aid factory, in the late 60's/early 70's.
I am moved and happy that they wanted me to have these fine pens.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 13, 2011)

Yum, goulash rocks!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2011)

Ireland v South Africa: Clinical South Africa surge into quarter-finals | Ireland v South Africa, Group B, World Cup 2011, Kolkata Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Pong (Mar 18, 2011)

Cliffs of Dover out in a week but I might not get it as I trying to earn money for a new GPU.  Though once I have the dough I'll be getting CoD's collector's edition.  Also, ESPN revealed dates for games on Opening Day. Awesome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2011)

had an early minute from work today...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2011)

WI v England: England stay alive in another thriller | West Indies v England, World Cup 2011, Group B, Chennai Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 18, 2011)

My phys sending me onwards in the system, so that I can get an appointment with the "kneeologist".


----------



## Pong (Mar 19, 2011)

Cubs lost 13-14 against the Reds, though I'm happy they didn't trail around 8 runs in this game. Still have to improve their pitching though. 14 runs?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2011)

finishing touches to my P-40 for the GB...today.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2011)

Another butt load of books came in this week!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2011)

BBC Sport - Rugby Union - Scotland 21-8 Italy

Disciplined Stormers beat Bulls - SuperSport - Rugby

Brussow takes Cheetahs to dream win - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 19, 2011)

Kiddo is starting to use the potty! Next step....she needs to get a job.


----------



## Pong (Mar 20, 2011)

It seems strange, but the Cubs defeat WS Champs Giants for the second time this Spring.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 21, 2011)

Managing to finish packing 130 police badges at the museum today. YAY!
That means I won't have to do that tomorrow. 
We've received several wish lists from various departments in and around Copenhagen during the past few weeks, from people who wishes to receive their old badges, and I'm in charge of the badge stuff.
1. Get list.
2. Look up badge numbers from birth dates in the register in the computer, and write them down on list.
(I've GOT to teach Rudolf (The retired cop that made the register lists) about Access and how to make databases, instead of making the friggin' lists in Excel! Can anyone say "search and scroll???)
3. Dig out badges and put in ziploc bags with names and badge numbers written on the bags.
4. Re-check with archived cardboard list cards to make sure that the name and the badge number matches alright.
5. Look up birth dates and names in different list, if badge number is missing in one or the other list.
6. Write birth dates and badge numbers on Sign-off list.
7. OK the original list of birth dates and put in folder - either "done", or write a note on list about what the problem might be, and put in "missing badges"-folder.
8. [email protected] of the next 15-20 lists waiting. (One list waiting in the pile of lists is a whopping 120 names long...argh...)
9. Smoke a cigarette to calm down.
10. Cup of coffee to stay awake and help stop mixing up the various numbers on the different lists.
11. Do a series of single badge mail lists as an easy-thing-to-do-reward, and pack the /%/% badges in envelopes and send them off via internal mail service.
Then I called the owners who all was very happy about the fact that I send them their old badges. 
Hearing an elderly retired cop sounding very happy because I send him his old badge totally made my day. 
And what makes me tolerate this "eejit" part of my job is the joy that I get to see when I bring out the badges to the various departments, or the bosses come to pick up the parcels that I've made, with all the badges.
That's cool. 
Plus seeing the smiles we get when people pick up their old badges - that's max cool!
I mean: They received their badges after four years at the academy, on the day they had worked hard to reach: The day they became REAL police officers, and not just cadets.
And they've been walking around carrying that badge in their pocket for years, day in and day out - that old badge MATTERS to them. A lot.
So helping them to get their badges back IS a joy.
Plus I also make fun with the guys - they can take it:
Many of the old police badges are a wee bit worn and frayed along the edges, and I usually tease the guys about all the, erm, soda bottles...yes...*giggle*...they've been opening with their badges during the years. 
That's always good for a laugh.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 21, 2011)

Badges, we don't need no stinking badges I gotta watch that movie again one of these days (Blazing Saddles, that is).

After a long wait I finally got the replacement for the longbow I send back for being to light in draw weight. Off to the archery range in a hour to fling some arrows.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 21, 2011)

Blazing Saddles is a classic, period! 

Alright, tucking in with something soft to the touch...












warm...














round...














sensually pleasing that I love to hug...



















gotta love...
















my pillows.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2011)

Knowing Charles is OK..!!


----------



## rochie (Mar 22, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Knowing Charles is OK..!!


 
and me, best thing i heard all day


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 22, 2011)

rochie said:


> and me, best thing i heard all day



Ditto!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2011)

Double ditto !


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 22, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 22, 2011)

A-Fricken-Men!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2011)

...and he has posted a message on the forum already!!


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah, that was good to see!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Mar 25, 2011)

My daughter has just left for basic training with the Navy... I can say that I support our military and prove it.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2011)

BBC Sport - F1 - McLaren head Fernando Alonso in Australian GP practice


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 25, 2011)

Playing with makeup for the first time in ages, lol.
Advice no. 1: Keep the sponge OUT of your eyes, if you ever have to use makeup when reenacting or something. 
(Dammit, that HURT!)
Okay: Filler done, primer layer no, 1 done...
Hmmm, I'm better at painting a 1/48 Bf-109! 
But this is fun! 

EDIT: Am now seriously considering painting cheeks and forehead in the two RLM-greys, jaw and chin in RLM-light blue, and a yellow nose with a Mickey Mouse and a JG26 "Schlageter"-badge on one cheek...then I'll know what the /&T%/% I'm doing! 
Am having great fun here.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2011)

Bowled an amazing series tonight in our league.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 25, 2011)

Just realized that yesterday was the first anniversary of my joining the Forum. Its been a great year here making many new friends, and I hope to be here quite a wile longer!


----------



## Pong (Mar 26, 2011)

Congrats T. Glad you're still with us.

Today the Cubs won against the Seattle Mariners with Randy Wells on the mound. So far he's been spectacular in spring and hopefully he'll do very well starting for the Cubbies this season, but the pitching staff needs some serious improvement, especially the relievers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2011)

A good sleep in....didn't get up till 8.45.....usually around 6 for me...


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 26, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> A good sleep in....didn't get up till 8.45.....usually around 6 for me...


 
Same for me last night Wayne. Came home from work and laid down for a minute and woke up 5 hours later. Stayed up a few hours then went back to bed for another 9 hours. Must have needed it because I feel great now, and I haven't even had my coffee yet!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2011)

BBC Sport - F1 - Sebastian Vettel beats Lewis Hamilton in Australian GP

Not so much the winner as the second/sixth places (and 10th)...


----------



## Pong (Mar 28, 2011)

Cubs released that god awful pitcher Silva. Good riddance.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> Same for me last night Wayne. Came home from work and laid down for a minute and woke up 5 hours later. Stayed up a few hours then went back to bed for another 9 hours. Must have needed it because I feel great now, and I haven't even had my coffee yet!


 
Coffee time..


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 28, 2011)

My broken tooth isn't acting up much, and I'm off to the dentist tomorrow.
Painkillers and coffee (with care) is much valued things here, too.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 28, 2011)

Missing boy sparks huge hunt in Denmark - CNN.com 

It turned out that the boy became angry and left his parents in the forest, because his mom had put his coat on him backwards to stop the kid from taking it off constantly. 
The same coat saved his life, because it's still freezing in the night here.
Thank God he did not accidentally end up in one of the many tiny lakes in the forest, thank God the weather kept dry, and thank God they found him alive and well!
It was a man out riding his icelandic pony who found the boy, walking around just 400 meters from where the police and the volunteers were searching for him. 
The man with the pony had put the horse trailer behind his car, loaded the pony into it, and took off for the forest, looking for the boy and going where cars can't go.
After a few hours the pony needed a rest, and suddenly the man spotted the boy in the forest. 
Holger (the boy) is now safe with his family.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 28, 2011)

Off for 3 days!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2011)

Getting tickets to go and see Germany play Uruguay in May. Should be a good game.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 29, 2011)

Went to the Dentist's School in Copenhagen today, and had my stupid tooth checked by one of the most charming male dentists in Denmark: Kim, who also happens to be a member of one of Denmark's all-time favourite bands, Shu-Bi-Dua. *melts*
He also happens to know a music-crazy friend of mine, so we had a nice music chat, too.
And I've got an appointment tomorrow at the Dentist's School, where he's going to fix my stupid tooth. 

And at the museum today, one of our retired officers - Svend-Aage - was a great help in helping out with the old badges, because I have been totally out of it last night, with tooth ache and the following lack of sleep.
So I had had 1½ hours of sleep last night, and Svend Aage was a huge, cheerful help today - you _gotta _appreciate it when your colleagues back you up 100 %, when you're bummed out and _totally _wasted.  
He's the kind of elderly gentleman that makes you appreciate his old-fashioned upbringing, tact and style, and he's also good-natured with a really nice sense of humour - dammit, I _really _like the man. 

And to top it off, my colleague Anne-Lise returned today after a cuople of weeks off, it was so nice to see her again. 

Now - I know it sounds like I'm going all gushy and all here, but - good colleagues are really worth their weight in gold, because they can save an otherwise rotten day just by being themselves.


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2011)

unexpectedly managed to get today off work, few bits to do then spending all day working on my P-51


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 30, 2011)

Tooth's out.
And I'm glad that I most likely won't have to go back to the Dentist's School for more treatment:
I had to get up so early that it has altered my circadian rhythm to the same as that of newspaper boys and black pied dairy cattle!!!  

EDIT:
Has had a good nap, and I am amazed that I'm not more sore.
As it is now, whatever little pain there is, can be dealt with with a couple of Paracetamols.
Heh, the anaestethic shot through the palate was a lot worse!  (Ow!!!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2011)

Put some paint on my GB entry head of schedule!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 1, 2011)

Got a call from my boss this morning while I was on my way to work:
I get my contract on May 1st, so from then on I'm officially hired to work at the police museum. 
And since my boss already knows me and my work style, he had an excellent recommendation for me, just in case I want to find other work. Got it on paper, signed and all. 

Aaaaaaaaaand there's also this:
The sun was shining when I left work today, so I got myself a badly needed haircut - relief! 
I bought a cup of coffee and sat down in the sun on a bench by one of the Copenhagen lakes, and just relaxed - yummy, that was nice!
And I got myself a 1/48 Academy Messerschmitt Bf-109G6 to celebrate the good job news. 

Aaaaaaaaand my buddies and I opened Bakken yesterday, approx. 3000 motorcycles were gathered in Copenhagen to ride together to Bakken. 

Aaaaaaaaaaaand tomorrow the danish BMW motorcycle dealer, Xpedit, opens another workshop and sales room in Farum, and we're a bunch of guys going out there together tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2011)

India v Sri Lanka: MS Dhoni and Gautam Gambhir lead India to World Cup glory | India v Sri Lanka, World Cup 2011, final, Mumbai Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo

Stormers strangle Sharks to stay top - SuperSport - Rugby

Bulls beauty in 'ugly' win - SuperSport - Rugby

BBC Sport - Football - West Ham 2-4 Man Utd


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2011)

Got in some extra modelling today.....


----------



## Marcel (Apr 4, 2011)

Last year they found a genuine engine of a Fokker G.1 mercury fighter, somewhere in a canal. This is really unique. Because I'm a donor of the G1 foundation, I'm invited to come and see it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2011)

Good on ya Marcel...go for it!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 4, 2011)

That's awesome, Marcel - go go go go! 

My good thing today?
Well. I had the day off since I went to work yesterday, so I pumped the bicycle and went to Herlev 4 km's from here, to go check out the used-stuff-shop there.
Turned out that it was not only a good, but a great thing, because they had the leather desk blotter that I've been hunting for ever since december. 
Yay! Snatch, pay ten DKK (That's approc. 1.80 USD), and home I went. 







I'll see if I can pick up some fresh blotting paper tomorrow in Copenhagen.


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 4, 2011)

Maria, that desk looks wonderful and smart. Oddly the other desks/work areas I've seem pictured on this forum seem to consist of empty beer cans, overflowing ash trays and half finished models. Is this a gender thing?


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 4, 2011)

Maximowitz said:


> Maria, that desk looks wonderful and smart. Oddly the other desks/work areas I've seem pictured on this forum seem to consist of empty beer cans, overflowing ash trays and half finished models. Is this a gender thing?



*whispers* Thanks Maximowitz. 

No, it is an "Ordnung MUSS sein"-desk gene, apparently not found in approximately 98 % of the male population, and 43 % of the female population of any given country and society. 
People can be trained, however, the training must begin at an early age, so that the effect will last with the individual during the subject's adult years. And even then, there's no guarantee that people will stick to keeping their desks tidy and neat. 
There do exist certain groups in the population, where a tidy desk is a regular occurrence: 
You'll find the Tidy Desk Syndrome - or TDS as it is called - at the offices of many nurses, police officers and OCD patients outside of the abovementioned groups.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 4, 2011)

I sure don't have 'Tidy Desk Syndrome'! What's a work space with out an empty beer can or two?


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2011)

don't like it....it's , it's toooooo tidy...!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2011)

This made me so happy today. About bloody time that we were included in the Olympics.

IOC Approves Ski Halfpipe for Inclusion in the 2014 Winter Olympics | Freeskier


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 6, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> I sure don't have 'Tidy Desk Syndrome'! What's a work space with out an empty beer can or two?


 
It is my belief that if your workspace is too nice and tidy you are not working hard enough Or you are spending too much time tidy'ing and not enough time working, take your pick.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 6, 2011)

A-Fricken-Men!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 7, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> It is my belief that if your workspace is too nice and tidy you are not working hard enough Or you are spending too much time tidy'ing and not enough time working, take your pick.


 
....or you are single...  

My good things today:

1. Signed the job papers this morning. 

2. Rudolf, which stands for the police badge hullaballoo at the museum, called it quits on the long badge wish lists from the various departments - YAY! 
There was too much trouble with people mailing us their lists of people who wanted their old badges back.
Then some people went and picked up their badges anyway, with the result that we had to check and recheck to find badges which already had been given back to their old owners....grrrr...so Rudolf told us that we didn't have to do the lists anymore, end of that.
Friggin' awesome, because I was about to begin working on a list that had 133 names on it (- and drowning in more lists!), which meant:
a. Look up people's birth dates in our lists.
b. Write down the badge number next to people's name.
c. Write the names and numbers on ziploc bags, find the badges and put them in the bags.
d. Gather all the badges which were meant to go to the same department.
e. Write birth date and badge number on the sign-off list, so that it was ready for people to pick up the badges and sign 'em off.
ARGH!
So thank GOD we don't have to do that anymore! 

3. Most importantly: Dad came home from the hospital. 
He had been suffering from pains in the chest and arm yesterday, so mom pushed him to go see their physician today. The physician told him: You're going to the hospital! And off he went by ambulance, while mom went home. Dad was due to undergo a lot of heart tests, so therefore he told mom that she could just as well go home, and then she could visit him tomorrow instead. So home she went.
I called her on my way home from the museum, and she told me what had happened, so I went straight from the train station to mom and dad's house.
Mom and I talked things through really good, and we had dinner together.
Suddenly the doorbell rang while we were eating, and it was dad. 
So the hospital judged after tests today, that the medication he got at the hospital was good, and he was sent home with proper medication, and during the next weeks he's due to undergo a lot of tests and all, to find the actual problem itself.
It was so good to see mom and dad hug each other when dad came home.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 7, 2011)

Congrats on both the job and your Father showing up at the front door, unanounced. What a suprise that must have been.

What cheered me up, sinus and ear infections appear to be on the mend. Have tomorrow off from work and am going to put 4 pork butts in the smoker. Picked up beer during lunch today. Three day weekend, smoking pork butts for pulled pork sandwiches tomorrow, and Saturday two buddies and myself are smoking 250 pounds of Elk, Venison, and Beef Sausages. I should pick up more beer


----------



## hawkeye2an (Apr 7, 2011)

I finally got off my duff and started the job search Monday, yesterday I got 2 offers and I start to work this Monday. I kept telling my friends and family and all those others that were saying "when is he going back to work" that I would have no problem getting going again once I got my head straight.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Congrats on the job!

Got my driver's license today.


----------



## rochie (Apr 8, 2011)

doing 9 - 2 at work today then off for the next four !!!!!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 8, 2011)

Rain day. Leaving work right after lunch.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 8, 2011)

Letting off a huge loud fart in the stuffed-to-the-brim metro train today when going home. 
The really hilarious thing was:
People around me didn't say a _thing_, but you should have _seen _the _looks _on their faces!
Oooooh _MAN_!     
If you can imagine that broken, panicked look a mortally wounded deer has, _just _before he hits the ground stone dead, and then multiply it with the number of people you can stuff into a metro train car a la Tokyo rush hour time, _then _you get the idea!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2011)

BBC Sport - Mark Webber pips Jenson Button in Malaysian GP practice


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2011)

Won our opening game of Lacrosse today...! Team wore black arm bands in honour of my Mum's passing...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2011)

That was a nice gesture Wayne.

BBC Sport - Sebastian Vettel pips Lewis Hamilton to Malaysian Grand Prix pole


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 9, 2011)

That was very cool thing Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2011)

yeah, I was pretty pleased with it!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 10, 2011)

Dad's back home from the hospital, the sun is shining, and I'm having my first cup of evening coffee on the balcony now, complete with Werner Held's book: "Adolf Galland: Ein Fliegerleben in Krieg und Frieden".


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2011)

Wasn't the greatest result but keeps us in the hunt, gutted about the penalty for Hamilton after the race though.

BBC Sport - F1 - Sebastian Vettel beats Jenson Button in Malaysian Grand Prix


----------



## rochie (Apr 10, 2011)

got my minicraft P-38 started today !


----------



## hawkeye2an (Apr 10, 2011)

rochie said:


> got my minicraft P-38 started today !


 
want pics !!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 11, 2011)

Learning a new word on Facebook: Dipshidiot.  
Thanks Ann!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2011)

BBC Sport - Football - Man Utd 2-1 Chelsea (agg 3-1)


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 13, 2011)

Good one Maria 

Lets see the pics Karl!


----------



## rochie (Apr 14, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> Good one Maria
> 
> Lets see the pics Karl!


 
look at the whats on the workbench thread then


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 14, 2011)

Terry.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2011)

rochie said:


> look at the whats on the workbench thread then


 
Okay....headin' on over....


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 16, 2011)

I just picked up an incredible deal on eBay. A Curtiss Hawk 75 M/N/O in 1/48th by Hobby Craft. I've been looking for one of these for a year now, but every time I see one its $40-$50 This one was in a lot of 4 models and the Hawk 75 wasn't even in the description, so that's why I got the whole lot for* $22!! * 

And that also included:

Hawker Seafury FB Mk II in 1/48th by Hobby Craft 
P-38J Lightning "Virginia Marie" in 1/48th by Hasegawa 
Westland Lysander Mark III in 1/48th by Italeri

I think I have my entry for the Foreign Service Service Group Build!
Sure made my day!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 16, 2011)

Going to a friend's birthday this afternoon, and when I got in the door, I got a spontaneous hug from a 4-year old girl as a welcome, without anyone telling her to hug me or even just say hello. 
I totally melted on the spot and gave Mia (the girl) a huge hug which made her laugh! 
Last time I saw her, I photographed her when she was being baptized at the church.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2011)

Stormers bounce back from first defeat - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2011)

Won our second Lacrosse game 16 to 1


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2011)

BBC Sport - F1 - Lewis Hamilton storms to China victory over Red Bulls


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 20, 2011)

The sun is shining, and when I wne into the basement to find my Spitfire book, I found (among other things) two really nice old fountain pens that I had forgotten that I had.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2011)

5 Day easter break!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 21, 2011)

Last day at work before easter break, and the sun will be shining with temps up to 23 C from today until tuesday next week here in DK.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 24, 2011)

Today's motorcycle ride in sunshine, almost no wind, clear blue sky, zero clouds - we almost got around the fiords in Northern Sjælland/Zealand:

Start - Ledøje - Hove - Roskilde Harbour (Ice cream break) - Boserup - Kattinge - Munkholm (Lunch- and photo break: Plenty of veteran cars and ditto motorcycles passing by) - Arnakke - Holbæk - Vig - Ellinge Lyng (Beach break, complete with singing skylark and waves gently lapping against the beach, while yours truly snoozed a bit) - Rørvig (Dinner) - Hundested - Frederiksværk - Frederikssund - Stenløse - Home.
Yay!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2011)

So...where are the pics, Maria?


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 25, 2011)

On my comp. Will be uploading ASAP.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> On my comp. Will be uploading ASAP.


 
Sweet!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 25, 2011)

Yea, Its been a while since we've seen pics of one of your road trips Maria.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 26, 2011)

♪ ♫ ♩ ♬ ÅÅÅUWADDABJUTIFUUUUUULMÅÅÅÅÅÅÅÅÅRNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING...♪ ♫ ♩ ♬


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm off for the rest of the week!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2011)

Got some new kitchen draws fitted for the Missus today, went off without a hitch....


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 26, 2011)

Two whole days off! I'm going to do absolutely nothing - as recommended by Wurger!

Whoopee.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2011)

Dr Wojtek, can now add Holiday Consultant to his CV!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2011)

Cheetahs hold on in nine-try feast - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2011)

Won our third lacrosse match today...3 in a row to open the season.....AND I scored 4 goals too of our 11


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2011)

Red Bulls find wings - SuperSport - Rugby
Rampant Stormers thrash Sharks - SuperSport - Rugby
Kolkata v Punjab: Kolkata out-spin Punjab on turner | Kolkata Knight Riders v Kings XI Punjab, IPL 2011, Kolkata Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 30, 2011)

Please see the latest photos (teasers) in my photo thread.


----------



## rochie (May 1, 2011)

table of four ladies from Newcastle in the restaurant last night, ordered eggs benadict for a starter but didnt fancy the hollendaise sauce so had Ketchup instead !!!!!!!

classy birds geordies, thinking of changing the English muffin to "stottie" and renaming it eggs geordie and keeping it on the menu !!!


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2011)

Canna beeta bit a klass man !!


----------



## renrich (May 2, 2011)

It cheered me up that UBL is now dead, not captured for a trial, but shot in the head.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 2, 2011)

renrich said:


> It cheered me up that UBL is now dead, not captured for a trial, but shot in the head.


 
Especially the "shot in the head" part! 

TO


----------



## Torch (May 2, 2011)

+2


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2011)

Glad that little problem is sorted out!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 3, 2011)

My colleague Anne-Lise.
She gave me a huge box of chocolate today, because from sunday, may 1st, I'm officially hired and working at the museum. 
It was so kind of her to think of me like that, so I gave her a huge hug and a very happy thank you so very very much.
She's a total sweetie. 

Oh, and getting to photograph a 1930's-1940's Mont Blanc "Meisterstück" fountain pen today. 
Definitely drool stuff!


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2011)

Kolkata v Deccan: Yusuf and Co. make sloppy Deccan Chargers pay | Kolkata Knight Riders v Deccan Chargers, IPL 2011, Hyderabad Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 3, 2011)

Congrats Maria, that's awesome!


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2011)

Nice one Maria !


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2011)

Missed that yesterday Maria, Congrats!

BBC Sport - Football - Man Utd 4-1 Schalke 04 (agg 6-1)

Pune v Mumbai: Mumbai Indians win edges Pune Warriors closer to exit | Pune Warriors v Mumbai Indians, IPL 2011, Navi Mumbai Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## BikerBabe (May 4, 2011)

Aw, thanks guys! *hugs the gang* 

1. One of my colleagues had set the table for lunch today for the 14 of us at work (in green spring colours, with green candles and all), and she served her homemade tuna mousse with prawns, caviar and hard-boiled eggs - yummy!
Afterwards, she had made coffee for us, and there was chocolate cake and homemade delicious cookies. Yum!!!

2. Managed to work my way through a lot of address lists for press releases, community houses, and various other places that need info about our upcoming special exhibition at the museum.
That's a ton of addresses I _won't_ have to work my way through on friday! Yay! 

3. Almost accidentally asked the book shop that I was shopping at for the museum, if they had desk blotter-sized green blotting paper. 
I've been all over Copenhagen, searching for blotting paper, and I just haven't been able to find a paper-/ book shop that had it anymore. Well - at least not in that size... 
Well, to my great amazement this shop had it, and I bought 5 pieces, plus a bottle of Barock Königsblau FP ink, which they also had. Yay!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2011)

day off tomorrow...sleep in..


----------



## rochie (May 5, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> day off tomorrow...sleep in..


 
me too


----------



## BikerBabe (May 5, 2011)

Went to the "kneeologist" today, and got an appointment for a scan and pain-reducing injection next week. Phew. 
Plus got hold of a nice book about Erich Hartmann, when I went through a series of book shops in Copenhagen after work.
Nice.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2011)

Went to a Memorial Service today that was organised by the palliative care Team from the Hospital that Mum passed away in. 
It was held to remember all those persons that had passed away from Sept 2010 to Feb 2011 and each Persons name was read out.

It was great to hear mum's name read out after which all were asked to light a candle in remembrance....it was a good feeling.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 6, 2011)

6 days of starting in just under an hour! 5 days of Turkey hunting starting on Sunday.


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2011)

BBC Sport - Jenson Button fastest in Turkish Grand Prix practice

Bangalore v Punjab: Punjab succumb to merciless Chris Gayle | Bangalore v Punjab, IPL 2011, Bangalore Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2011)

Got some bumps and bruises in our Lacrosse game today but after a bit of a dog fight we won 10-9 had a good day scoring wise with 5 goals and 2 assists, including the winner with a bit over a minute left in the game...!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 7, 2011)

Cool, Wayne - congrats!  

Went on a motorcycle ride with Jørn today - the sun was shining, we had "no particular place to go"  - and so we just "floated" around all over the place, ending up in a lot of beautiful places, having a great time.

Aaaaand I discovered that a danish guy have rebuilt and restored a Messerschmitt Bf 110 G4 nightfighter from parts from all over the world, plus he has collected various other Luftwaffe and other WW2 stuff, which he displays in his own private museum.
He has even gone to the lengths of securing the aid of old former Luftwaffe paint shop painters, to ensure that the plane got the proper colours!  
As far as I've been able to find out, visitors need to make an appointment with the owner, so I'm going to call the man next week to find out more. 

The curious can get a glimpse of the stuff on display here:

http://5330.dk/ham/upload/Tur%20til%20Gilleleje%20Flugzeugbau.pdf


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2011)

Thanks Maria, hope you get your appointment!


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2011)

Wow! Didn't even know there was another '110 in existence! Hope you get to see it, and get some pics Maria !


----------



## BikerBabe (May 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll see what I can do, and IF things turn out to my advantage, I'll make damned sure that you guys get to see the pics too. 

My good things today?
Got up early today and helped mom and dad by taking a lot of stuff to the local container yard. Had a great time, having fun.
And to top it off, my buddy Poul called to tell me that he had a new computer for me. YAY!    Went to pick it up, it's now standing on the floor, waiting for me to finish backing up a lot of files, copying and writing down my fave programs to ensure that I remember to install 'em all on my new comp. 
THIS is one of the very few times that I curse the fact that I _love _to take photographs _all _the time lol.


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2011)

Love to see some pics of that 110 Maria!

BBC Sport - Football - Man Utd 2-1 Chelsea

Bangalore v Kochi: Brilliant Bangalore demolish Kochi | Royal Challengers Bangalore v Kochi Tuskers, IPL 2011, Bangalore Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo (if mainly for this: Bangalore v Kochi: How 37 were scored in an over | Cricket Features | Indian Premier League 2011 | ESPN Cricinfo)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 9, 2011)

What a great find Maria, thanks for passing it on.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 9, 2011)

No prob guys, I'm curious about that 110, too! 

Three really good things today:

1. Went to get my train month card renewed this morning, only to discover that the shop at the station is temporarily closed. It is being turned into a Seven-Eleven.
And I didn't have any change so that I could buy a ticket from the ticket machine on the platform,so that I could go to another station to get the /% card renewed. Hm, what to do?
In the meantime, a sweet elderly lady stopped and started talking with me about the shop and why it was closed today?
Long story short, she ended uo handing me an almost fully used 10-clip train card with one clip left, so that I could go to the next train station to get my card renewed. What a generous, helpful gesture!

2. Went to the next station and got my card renewed, and went back up onto the platform to catch the next train to Copenhagen. On the way, a kind guy gave me his newspaper for me to read in the train.
Thanks buddy, I appreciate it. 

3. At work, I went to deliver an old police badge to a 92-year-old former officer. I was going to bring the internal mail to the central police station for their mail office to send out, and I could just as well drop by and give the gentleman his old badge.
It turned out that he was still agile for a man of his age, sharp, open-minded, cheerful and a true sweetie. 
To top it off, he was one of the many danish police officers that were sent to the kz-camp Buchenwald, when the danish police were captured by the germans during WW2.
He gave me the old wooden spoon that he had made himself to use in Buchenwald, so that I could give it to the museum.
He had carved his daughter - then 8 months old - on the back of the handle, and "Dannebrog" - the danish flag - on the front.
And if that wasn't enough, he and his 60-something son is going to Rhodos together soon on holiday. 
He couldn't find his old prisoner's dog tags, but later he called me to tell me that he had found them, and I'm going to pick them up on wednesday. I'm looking forward to meeting the man again, he's such a lively, cheerful, happy man - he's a joy to meet.


----------



## rochie (May 9, 2011)

had a job interview and it went pretty well i think


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2011)

Sounds good mate - fingers crossed for you. (Oh, I forgot - they're like that anyway !!)


----------



## rochie (May 9, 2011)

cheers Dogsbody


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 9, 2011)

Good luck to you Karl!

Maria, that's awesome!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 10, 2011)

Hope it works for you Karl, my fingers are crossed intentionally!!


----------



## rochie (May 10, 2011)

thanks David /Vic


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2011)

Best of Luck Karl!


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2011)

Best of luck Karl!

Rajasthan v Bangalore, IPL 2011: Powerful Bangalore outclass Rajasthan | Royal Challengers Bangalore v Rajasthan Royals, IPL 2011, Jaipur Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## BikerBabe (May 13, 2011)

I'm crossing my fingers for you, Karl! 

My good thing today?
I asked nicely and got a very favourable price offer for a Royal Copenhagen Blue Fluted inkwell and pen tray set - snatch! Home it went.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 13, 2011)

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 13, 2011)

Spent the week Turkey hunting, my favorite hunting of all. Got a bird on Wednesday. Back to work today. I am dead tired, the heels of both feet have the skin worn right off from all the walking in boots and I can feel my pulse in my heels, but I'd do it all over again. Fresh, fried wild Turkey for dinner tomorrow Hopefully find some Morel Mushrooms in the woods this eveneing to go with it.


----------



## pbfoot (May 13, 2011)

the little kid with her buddies plus the baby squirrel that she just aqquired, as God as my witness the thing follows her around


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 13, 2011)

I'm still waiting.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 14, 2011)

Local footy team won today....not much else to be cheery about....


----------



## BikerBabe (May 14, 2011)

dirkpitt289 said:


> I'm still waiting.


 
*tackle-hugs dirkpitt289* There now, was that better?


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2011)

Bulls blitz past Rebels - SuperSport - Rugby

Cheetahs score famous win over Crusaders - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 14, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Hopefully find some Morel Mushrooms in the woods this eveneing to go with it.


 
YUM! Congrats on the bird


----------



## BikerBabe (May 18, 2011)

Danish television aired episode 1 of "Fighting the blue - the battle of Britain", and I just watched Episode 1 on the danish online channel.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fighting-Blue-Battle-Britain-DVD/dp/B000BMUVTC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305734977&sr=8-1

To top it off, one of my friends is recording it for me, since I haven't got that channel on my telly - can't receive it, but I can watch it online when it gets aired.

---

At the museum, I picked up the new catalogues for the upcoming special exhibit about the double homicide on Peter Bangsvej in 1948, at the printer's, and I read it on my way home on the train.
Got some straaaange looks from my fellow passengers and wondered why, until I realised that it was prolly some of the photos from the autopsies performed then, now printed in the catalogue, that they had noticed while I was reading.
Continued reading. We are going to sell that catalogue to our guests at the museum when the special exhibit opens on May 25th, so it isn't even the _really _gross photos - like those of victim 1: Vilhelm Jacobsen, who was beaten up so violently that his eyes were knocked into his brain, and the top half of his face was beaten to a pulp. Not very nice for sure.
Anyway, it was good to see the new catalogue, it looks good and I'm definitely looking forward to the opening of the exhibit.

---

Heh. earlier today I went shopping stuff for the museum.
I had to go to Amager (an island south of Copenhagen), and suddenly I had this patrol car behind the car.
Alright, no need to worry.
After they had checked and found out that the car in front of them (yours truly) was one of the State Police's civilian cars, they gave me a wave and a smile while passing by, moving on and checking other cars.
I guess I was driving too nicely for a Copenhagen car driver, and thereby made myself suspicious. 

---

And sunday was the last day that the museum was open for retired and older police officers to get their old metal badges back. 
Monday, Ronald (retired officer) removed the /%/%/% metal drawers containing the badges, and stored the lot of them in the garage. YAY!
Now we've finally got plenty of room again at the museum reception - yay!


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2011)

England Lions v Sri Lankans: Eoin Morgan shines with ton but it is unlikely to help Test cause | England Lions v Sri Lankans, Derby, 1st day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo

Pune v Kolkata, IPL 2011: Spinners, Gambhir help Kolkata breeze past Pune | Pune Warriors v Kolkata Knight Riders, IPL 2011, Navi Mumbai Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## BikerBabe (May 23, 2011)

Made my first chiropractor appointment - June 1st. 
Hopefully _that'll_ help straighten out my back, so that I _don't_ have to worry about _that _any more!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 26, 2011)

Dad is back home from the hospital.   
And we had a great opening yesterday at the museum, of our special exhibition. 
And I dropped by at The Curiosity Shop on Fælledvej today on my way home, to have a wee chat with the owners, Arthur and Ellinor.
Arthur is english, and we talked football. Man, that was highly entertaining!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (May 26, 2011)

They can be very helpful. My wife is seeing one and it has helped her with back pain she's had for a long time. Good luck with your appointment.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 26, 2011)

Finally got around to ordering a new remotly operated meat and smoker thermometer for my meat smoker. Pick it up tomorrow, just in time for the long Memorial Day weekend. Now the only problem is what to cook on the smoker? Spare Ribs, Chicken, a big Beef Brisket, or all of the above. Who's coming over for dinner


----------



## BikerBabe (May 26, 2011)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> They can be very helpful. My wife is seeing one and it has helped her with back pain she's had for a long time. Good luck with your appointment.


 
Thanks NFN, I sure hope so!

And _thank yo_u to all of you guys that wished my father well. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2011)

BBC Sport - Fernando Alonso leads Lewis Hamilton in Monaco practice


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2011)

Buck, I'd say "All of the Above" and I'm there!


Glad to hear your dad is home Maria.


----------



## Airframes (May 26, 2011)

Yep, good news Maria. Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 27, 2011)

Nice to know dad's home Maria and good luck with the back, hope it works well for you.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 27, 2011)

Thanks again guys. Both things is a huge relief. 
And another good thing today:
Since my back is acting up, my colleagues is helping me in every way they can.
Do I have to tell you guys that I absolutely love them???


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2011)

Tell us anyway Maria.....

Glad your Dad is home too!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (May 27, 2011)

Glad to hear your dad is home Maria. I have a suggestion for your back. It usually helps me when I get a sore back. First, I would hang from a bar and let the weight of my legs crack my back straight. Then I would lay with my back on the floor and my legs up on a chair or sofa. Kind of sitting the opposite way in a chair with butt up against the chair. I then have a rolled up towel (not a large roll, but a small one) placed in the small of my back and a small pillow under my head. Then I just relax and sit this way for at least 20 minutes. Once the back relaxes and sits in a more natural position, the pain tends to go away until next time I over work it.  hope it helps.


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2011)

Bangalore v Mumbai, IPL 2011: Chris Gayle carries Bangalore to final | Bangalore v Mumbai, IPL 2011, 2nd qualifier, Chennai Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## ccheese (May 28, 2011)

Had a doctor appointment yesterday. The doc took me off all restrictions, except lifting. I'm still limited to ten pounds.

Now I can cut my own lawn !!

Charles


----------



## Airframes (May 28, 2011)

Great news Charles. But don't go overdoing it !


----------



## BikerBabe (May 28, 2011)

Man am I glad to hear that, Charles!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 28, 2011)

Well - here's some more cheering up - it might be a rerun, but it still doesn't change the fact that this is friggin' hilarious stuff! 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/forums-20-funniest-threads-16791-3.html


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2011)

Bulls end Cheetah run - SuperSport - Rugby

Stormers break their Canberra drought - SuperSport - Rugby

BBC Sport - Sebastian Vettel takes pole after Sergio Perez crash

England v Sri Lanka: Alastair Cook and Jonathan Trott hit hundreds in record stand | England v Sri Lanka, 1st Test, Cardiff, 3rd day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2011)

Charles, that's really great to hear!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2011)

great news Charles, was thinking about you today actually...


----------



## BikerBabe (May 30, 2011)

Got my contract friday, signed it today and went to the central National Police office with it today.
It turns out that they'd gotten my personal info just in time for my first wage to go into my bank account tomorrow. Yay!
I get paid 3000 DKr more than earlier for doing 31 hours a week's worth of work - now THAT's a difference I can feel!  Yahey!
Momma's gonna buy herself a new pair a' shoes! *points [email protected]* 
It's about time, too. The old ones are incredibly comfortable by now = you know they've reached the stage where it's _just _before they fall totally apart. 

And...heheh!...to top it off, I got an old police badge to add to the new "old" badge I have.
The funny thing is its number....5819. Sounds familiar?     
Photos'll follow when I get home.


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2011)

Congrats Maria!

England v Sri Lanka: Chris Tremlett and Graeme Swann secure incredible victory | England v Sri Lanka, 1st Test, Cardiff, 5th day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2011)

5819 hey....Good stuff Maria!!


----------



## razor1uk (May 31, 2011)

Got delivered a new fridge today a BEKO RA610 oooh :O so no more 'Austrailian' fridge for milk now ;P (bucket of cold water, which I was refilling with cthe coldest tapwater evey other day).


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2011)

Congrats Maria and Razor. And Maria, it's just dawned on me what the significance of the number is - a certain Bf109E.


----------



## rochie (May 31, 2011)

good news charles, glad to hear


----------



## BikerBabe (May 31, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> Congrats Maria!



Thanks Gnomey. Man, I've paid ALL of my bills today, and there's STILL money left for the rest of the month!?!? 
I've GOT to do something about that, then! 
And about the badge:
The funny thing is that it was sheer coincidence that I got that badge. It was the only one left. 

My good thing today:
My cousin's daughter Mia popped by together with her daughter Sara.
Mia had some nice english books for me, plus some cutlery bags/sleeves, that I can use for my finer fountain pens.  



Airframes said:


> Congrats Maria and Razor. And Maria, it's just dawned on me what the significance of the number is - a certain Bf109E.



Thanks Terry. 
Terry - seriously, I had expected you to catch that number a lot sooner than you did. 
I'm not _angry _- I'm _disappointed_!   



Wayne Little said:


> 5819 hey....Good stuff Maria!!


 
Mmmmmm!


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2011)

Sorry Maria, I'm a bit slow today... it's the bl**dy weather, getting to me !


----------



## BikerBabe (May 31, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Sorry Maria, I'm a bit slow today... it's the bl**dy weather, getting to me !


 
Well, join the club then.  Here, it's the lack of sleep.


----------



## Pong (Jun 2, 2011)

New PC next month!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 2, 2011)

Reporting the chiropractor to the police. *growls*
Sticking his hand into the front of my panties and groping around to "test" the "sensitivity" is NOT a "chiropractical" treatment.
Eat sh** and die, you mother-f******, chicken-sh**, no-good, yellow-bellied c**k-s***ing son of a b****!!!
Pardon my french, I'm VERY pi**ed off!!!
And it felt damned GOOD to write that report and poke the "Send!"-button.
I know that I prolly won't get very far when it comes to evidence, it's my word against his - but then the cops has got the report, in case more women report the ba***rd.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2011)

Damn Maria.....should have kicked him in the [email protected] reflex action!!

[email protected], hope he gets his...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 2, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Damn Maria.....should have kicked him in the [email protected] reflex action!!
> 
> [email protected], hope he gets his...


 
I agree, should have kicked him in the jewels and said you were testing his sensitivity!!!! What a sleeze, hopefully he gets what's coming to him.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2011)

Dam Maria, sounds like we need to do a drive-by on the SOB!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2011)

Sleezeball! Go back and ask for a second opinion, _then_ kick him - twice!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 2, 2011)

A knee is just the milder part of what my temper and my imagination can think up. *cackle*
Has any of you guys read Stieg Larsson's "The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo"? 

Anyway, I've had a good talk with 1. My ex. 2. One of my really good female friends, and 3: My mother.
That has helped me a lot. 
And so I write a complaint to the National Patient Complaints Board tomorrow and send it off.
He sure as hell ain't going to get away with that sh** - not if I have anything to say.
And *doing* something about this - THAT cheers me up!
That - and you guys and your creative ideas. 
Thanks guys! *hugs the gang*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2011)

Back in the old days, we could just beat his arse instead. Less paperwork and more effective.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 3, 2011)

You seem to be taking it well Maria. I hope the slimebag gets what he deserves.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Crimea_River, but I've also spent the last couple of days being absolutely furious - I guess that's letting off steam for me.
My good thing today?
Talking it through with my parents, _that _was really good!
Y'know - for a single woman it's always GREAT to get Mom and Dad's full support! 
I'm still pi**ed off, but at least it's wearing off.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 3, 2011)

For some odd reason, I foresee a Panzerfaust in this guys' future...................


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 3, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> For some odd reason, I foresee a Panzerfaust in this guys' future...................


 
...up his a**!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2011)

2 weeks holidays....Now!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 3, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> ...up his a**!!!


 





Wayne Little said:


> 2 weeks holidays....Now!



Wayne, have I ever mentioned that somedays I really don't like you?????? 
Have a blast my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 3, 2011)

Shame you are not on this side of the pond. I could let you borrow my backhoe. You could take out your anger on his office, car, house and anything else that he owns, including his B**LS. I used it today to do some rip-and-tear, taking out my frustrations with my now ex-fiance on a new septic system.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 4, 2011)

brucejscott said:


> Shame you are not on this side of the pond. I could let you borrow my backhoe. You could take out your anger on his office, car, house and anything else that he owns, including his B**LS. I used it today to do some rip-and-tear, taking out my frustrations with my now ex-fiance on a new septic system.


 
Aw thanks, that sounds great, but I'm doing this the official way here. 
It sure sounds like you let off some steam there, that's _always _great!

Today's great thing?
Sent my complaint to the National Patient Complaints Board, informing them too, that I have reported the f**ker to the police as well.
AND - sunshine, warm weather, light wind, blue skies, dry roads, a full tank of gas and good company - catch y'all later, guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2011)

Disassembled my airbrush today and cleaned it out even though there are plenty of warnings not to pull it apart, got it back together no problems after cleaning out quite a bit of built up [email protected] try it out tomorrow....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 5, 2011)

Went to one of the local garden shop thingies and finally found the Leontopodium Alpinums I've been looking for. Bought four of 'em, and am about to put them in some nice flower pots on the balcony.
And mom, dad and I went to Bregnerød outside of Copenhagen, to see my great-grandparents' old farm.
I was driving, and it was a really nice trip together with my folks, listening to them talk about the family and history, places and stuff. 
Bregnerød is a beautiful little village - rural-like, with only a few houses.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2011)

Quiet day and lots of modelling!


----------



## rochie (Jun 6, 2011)

just a bit of modelling !


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 6, 2011)

Went to the police station to submit the report on the /%/%/%!
Felt such a relief afterwards, it was great.

Aaaaaand....bought myself a new bag on my way home, a new bracelet and a new t-shirt.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2011)

Finished my D-9 comp model, went smoothly no probs....


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm feeling good and am looking forward to not having my airshow season interrupted by medical difficulties see you there Crimea River


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice day, really enjoyable afternoon, delicious dinner, yummy dessert, and the best of all:
Coffee, excellent company - and a Hirschsprung Apostolado Royal Corona.


----------



## A4K (Jun 8, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Went to the police station to submit the report on the /%/%/%!
> Felt such a relief afterwards, it was great.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 8, 2011)

schools over..

hell yes.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 8, 2011)

A4K said:


> Glad you informed on the [email protected] Maria...deserves a f###in' smack in the head.



Thanks.  And yes - all three of 'em.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2011)

All ready to go to the model Comps...


----------



## A4K (Jun 9, 2011)

Best of luck Wayne!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 9, 2011)

*crosses-fingers-and-cheers-for-Wayne.exe*


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 10, 2011)

- Hängematte, Kaffee, Zigarren und Der Spiegel. 

Oh, and colleague Hanne was so kind as to print an A3-sized photo for me, that Gary allowed me to use for decoration here. Thanks Gary!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2011)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 14, 2011)

Had a great airshow yesterday at Oostwold. For people in The Netherlands and Germany: it's a must see. A well organised airshow with rare birds, unfortunately if you missed it, you'll have to wait another 2 years


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2011)

had a good time at the model expo....and glad to be back home too!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 14, 2011)

Finding Diablo II and D2: LoD and got it cheap in the used stuff-shop today. 
Oh, and long live adhesive plaster. 
(Forgot knife rule number one: ALWAYS cut AWAY from yourself, stupid! Got a punctured left front paw now...  )


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 15, 2011)

Got some new guitar strings for my guitar today. 
So if you hear some strange "sproing!"-like sounds and additional swearing coming from the general direction of Denmark/Europe, then it's just me trying to put some new strings on my guitar. 

EDIT:
Just googled my old battered guitar which I thought was worth nothing much, and it turns out to be a Levin, model 118, from 1963! 
Seems like I need to invest in a good guitar bag and stand for the poor thing! 8)


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 16, 2011)

Made myself some coffee this morning. _Did _think it turned out a wee bit on the thin side.
Note to self: Beans, Andersen - beans....*yawns*


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice quiet modelling day...


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 16, 2011)

The Boston Bruins won the Stanley Cup first since 72 I'm comfortably numb and can now die happy, its said to ge the hardest pro sports trophy to win


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2011)

Indeed they did win pb and then the Vancouverians went mental...

Got my results for the medical entrance exam which I sat back in March, I passed so we'll see where it leads...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 19, 2011)

Visited my parents today, and got the details of this week:
The physicians have finally found out what's wrong with Dad's heart, and he's now going to have a heart valve replaced and bypass surgery done. Phew!
This upcoming week Dad'll be given more info about the surgery - and most likely a date. 
It's such a relief that they now know what's wrong, and what they can do to help my father.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2011)

Good to hear Maria, my best to your Dad, and good look for the op.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Terry, I appreciate it. *hug*


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 20, 2011)

Today's good thing:
Nail polish.
Only question: Do you apply primer first, or what? I'd better go ask some female friends...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 20, 2011)

Visited my grandpa in the hospital today and he's in good spirits and doing well!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 20, 2011)

Good to hear, H.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 21, 2011)

Wondering and pondering about other people's shopping choices:
Stood behind a young man yesterday at the supermarket, and couldn't help but smile:
Red wine, condoms and cat food!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 21, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Wondering and pondering about other people's shopping choices:
> Stood behind a young man yesterday at the supermarket, and couldn't help but smile:
> Red wine, condoms and cat food!



Where's PETA when you need them


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 21, 2011)

*rofl*@Bucksnort's remark. 

Today's good things:
Having a really nice day with colleague Anne-Lise at the museum, and shopping more nail polish on the way home.
Got three colours now: Black, deep red and silver. 
Dayum, I'm enjoying this! 
And for you guys' sake:
The polishes are like Humbrol colurs 21, a mix of 19 20, and 56.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2011)

Do they have RLM numbers?!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Wondering and pondering about other people's shopping choices:
> Stood behind a young man yesterday at the supermarket, and couldn't help but smile:
> Red wine, condoms and cat food!


 
That is just such a disturbing visual, even by my standards!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Red wine, condoms and cat food!


 
mmmm, obviously looking for a good time....


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 22, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> That is just such a disturbing visual, even by my standards!


 
Agree


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 22, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Wondering and pondering about other people's shopping choices:
> Stood behind a young man yesterday at the supermarket, and couldn't help but smile:
> Red wine, condoms and cat food!


 Comes back the next day...

Pregnancy test,Coat hangar ,Towel.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## brucejscott (Jun 22, 2011)

Got buzzed twice on the way home by a biplane ( couldn't tell the type ). I like to think the pilot could sense that I had a crappy day a needed cheering up.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 23, 2011)

Found a great art supply store near my home that carries airbrush parts and Testors paints (not MM, just the 1/4 oz square bottles, but better than nothing)


----------



## javlin (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I might get to model some today 70% chance of rain.I have a 5 day holi if you want call it that.I am helping a nighbor down the street put up 80' linear feet of facial board pro bono but have rain coming so he called it off.Wife goes to work,son sleeping and I am hitting the shop and plastic.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 25, 2011)

Doing my laundry today; we've got this laundrette in the basement that you access with one of them plastic card lock things.
In the middle of everything, my card stopped working, and I had two filled machines in there that I suddenly couldn't get to, plus more laundry to do - biker suit and pile of black clothes. *growls*
Got in touch with my ex - Timo - who just this one time happened to be home for once - and he lent me his washing card, plus money for tobacco, just as I was about to go totally ballistic. 
Phew! 
Thank God for kind, patient and gallant ex-boyfriends! 

EDIT: Got the laundry done, and that was just about time. 
I mean: When you reach the point where you start buying new clean socks, undies AND shirts, it's time to do the laundry!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2011)

Wont be loading 5000 irrigation valve boxes by hand tomorrow morning on a B Double truck can ship them on Pallets now!!


----------



## javlin (Jun 27, 2011)

Come on Wayne will build up those muscles and stanima.


----------



## rochie (Jun 27, 2011)

spoke to a very good friend after losing touch for the last 8 years after he moved to Santa Rosa USA


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2011)

javlin said:


> Come on Wayne will build up those muscles and stanima.


 
Stuff that sh!t...


----------



## javlin (Jun 28, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Stuff that sh!t...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 29, 2011)

Been working out extensively the last 3 weeks to loose some of the weight I gained when I injured my achilles tendon a couple years ago. Lost 5 pounds this week, 13 total in the last three weeks.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 29, 2011)

Careful now Bucksnort, we don't want you to disappear completely...then we'll have to look for you in the "Color pics for a model I'm building"-thread!  

My great thing today?
Colleague Ronald popped by at the museum today - together with his English Cocker Spaniel puppy, Monty. Named after a famous danish police officer, this particular Monty's charm is almost lethal, what with him being all black-and-white ears, paws, curiosity and puppy charm. *melts*
Ronald had stopped three times on his way to the museum, to let Monty out in the hope that he (the dog!) would get rid of whatever a dog needs to get rid of, with no results.
And what's the first thing that Monty do when he gets put on the floor at the museum? 
Thank God we have plenty of tissues available for guests and attendants, and plastic bags too. 

Oh, and I have to my great consternation discovered that I can also turn DOWN the volume on my mp3-player!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2011)

Way to go Monty!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2011)

Our local footy team finally won a game!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 2, 2011)

Went weekend-shopping with Jørn/Nuller today; we had a nice lunch together, and he told me about his week off (this last week), where he went to Touring Camp in Jutland - that's a camping site for motorcyclists only. 
He had had a great time, and we had a good funny talk about it. 
And I found two Rammstein cd albums - Liebe Ist Für Alle Da, and Rosenrot - the latter was on sale. 
And a couple of very nice bracelets, sale too.
Damn, I *like* getting a decent pay now, I think I could get used to it. 

And more importantly:
The physicians have finally found out what's wrong with Dad, and he's getting examined to undergo surgery.
At least they now know what's wrong, AND more importantly: They can and will do something about it! * huge sigh of relief*
It was Mom and Dad's wedding anniversary yesterday (61 years!), so Jørn and I have gotten them some nice choccies and a book that I know they're very interested in, and tomorrow when I go to visit them, I'm going to buy 'em some flowers too. 

So all in all, things are finally going in the right direction here.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2011)

Awesome news about the Dad Maria, and married 61 years?  to them both!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 3, 2011)

Just introduced tin foil to my brother the hard way...

his room is now silver.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 3, 2011)

LMAO, nice!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey, I told him to stop going in my room


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 4, 2011)

He woke up and said "Everything I own is rapped in tin foil.."


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2011)

Good one Harrison!

Slopestyle Skiing Approved for 2014 Olympics - Newschoolers

Should be interesting to see what goes down.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 4, 2011)

4th of July feast. From the top: Ribs, polish sausage, Mahi, Shrimp and Swai (my new favorite, cheap, versatile and GOOD).


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2011)

Man that looks good!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 5, 2011)

The first cup of morning coffee - aaaah, isn't that the _best_ cup of the day?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> The first cup of morning coffee - aaaah, isn't that the _best_ cup of the day?


 
can't argue with that Maria!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 5, 2011)

Spring rolls for dinner, then: Evening coffee somewhere in northern Zealand with biker buddies.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 5, 2011)

...259 kilo, 110 hp, a full tank of gas, curvy roads, summer, good friends = FUN!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2011)

2 days till 3 weeks long service leave....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 6, 2011)

Saw the Doctor today. Blood pressure is down to 110/72. Gained a couple pounds since last week, but still down 11 in 3 weeks. Best of all she prescribed both oral and topical steroids to help get rid of the Poison Ivy rash that is covering my left lower leg. It was starting to get painful. First time I've ever had it and hopefully the last!!! Hopefully it stops glowing in the dark now, hard to sleep with a reddish glowing object in the room.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry Buck, but that was pretty dam funny!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 6, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> I'm sorry Buck, but that was pretty dam funny!



No problem, glad you find my suffering so amusing I'll post a picture of my rash, then you'll stop laughing. Kinda glows like the leg lamp that Ralphies father won in the movie A Christmas Story


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2011)

England v Sri Lanka, 4th ODI, Trent Bridge: Quickfire Cook leads England rout | England v Sri Lanka, 4th ODI, Trent Bridge Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2011)

1 day to holidays!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 7, 2011)

Weekend.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 7, 2011)

AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh its been the weekend all day everyday since june 10th


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 8, 2011)

Iiiiiiiiit's Friday and weeeeeeeekend!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2011)

Holidays!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2011)

England v Sri Lanka: England seal series in thrilling finale | England v Sri Lanka, 5th ODI, Old Trafford Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## javlin (Jul 9, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Holidays!!!



Yippee!!!  Good deal Wayne;enjoy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks Kevin, 3 weeks long Service leave.....will do my best to enjoy and relax...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2011)

NICE! Is service leave in addition to vacation days or is it the same thing? My job we get vacation days based on how long we've worked with the company.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> NICE! Is service leave in addition to vacation days or is it the same thing? My job we get vacation days based on how long we've worked with the company.


 
In addition, we get 4 weeks Annual leave per year, Long Service Leave occurs at 10 year or 15 years depending on state, you get 10 weeks holiday and then an additional week each year thereafter.


----------



## rochie (Jul 11, 2011)

day off and have made it to 2pm with no call from the kitchen at work


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> In addition, we get 4 weeks Annual leave per year, Long Service Leave occurs at 10 year or 15 years depending on state, you get 10 weeks holiday and then an additional week each year thereafter.


 
Holy <bleep>!


----------



## CORSNING (Jul 11, 2011)

twoeagle,
I'm sorry that I didn't read the whole post. Its cool. But for me the answers a given. I was married to the wrong woman for 23 years. I met my present wife, Diana June 5, 1999. Every day since I've been waking up in a fiery tale. I wish you all the same magic.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Holy <bleep>!


 
Thought you would be impressed!  I had accumulated 23 weeks LSL a couple years back and needed to start taking some time off...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2011)

IT CARRIES OVER FROM YEAR TO YEAR TOO??????????????????

<BLEEPING BLEEP!!!>


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 12, 2011)

Absolutely nothing...yawn...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 13, 2011)

Warm bath, coffee, breakfast (eggs and bread), internet connection seems to be doing okay today.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 14, 2011)

Garden is really starting to produce, one of the few positives of the heat.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 14, 2011)

hawkeye2an said:


> Garden is really starting to produce, one of the few positives of the heat.


 
I'm P.M.'ing you my mailing address so you can send all of that to me


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 14, 2011)

It's will-call ONLY !!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2011)

But that does look pretty darn tasty.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 15, 2011)

Coffee after a long, much-needed nap. Yum.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 15, 2011)

WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 15, 2011)

Trip I took today was fantastic


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2011)

Scored a nice big 5L container of Isopropyl alcohol for my modelling at a great price.


----------



## rochie (Jul 16, 2011)

only 7 hours at work today going home in a minute !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2011)

Good progress on my GB model with no hiccups!


----------



## brucejscott (Jul 17, 2011)

Spent saturday at the Finger Lakes Wine Festival in Watkins Glen New York. Almost 100 vineyards present. Tasted ALOT of wine, got REALLY, REALLY drunk and thoroughly enjoyed myself, and the best part was, could not be summoned back to work for a service call. To far away and to hammered.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 17, 2011)

I think I need to move to Oz!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> I think I need to move to Oz!


 
C'mon down!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 19, 2011)

A friend sent me an unexpected gift - and when I saw it, I just thought: Yeah - what else but BMW nail stickers???


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 19, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> A friend sent me an unexpected gift - and when I saw it, I just thought: Yeah - what else but BMW nail stickers???


Not many BMW's here a lot of guys think they need a skirt to drive one


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 19, 2011)

No comment.............


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 20, 2011)

Is that actual nail polish under those BMW decals or is it Testors Silver Acrylic

What cheered me up today. Last day of taking steroids for a nasty case of Poison Ivy. Maybe now I can get rid of the sore neck and shoulder, feeling dead tired all day but not being able to get to sleep at night!!!


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 20, 2011)

This thread-
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/can-colorblind-people-fly-29713.html


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2011)

my Uncle Ross called in today, Mums Brother, on a holiday trip from interstate, real good to see him!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2011)

Cripes Buck, that was a bad case!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2011)

got some paint on my GB build...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 24, 2011)

Finding some sock yarn online that I just _gotta_ have:

Regia Sockenwolle, Opal Wolle und Stricknadeln | REGIA World-Ball -deutschland-


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## rochie (Jul 24, 2011)

75% chance i'm going to give my notice in at work tomorrow, feel much better, just hoping the agency i'm signed up with has some work for me by the end of August, if they are pretty confident they will i'll be in the bosses office by 10am !


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 24, 2011)

- pulled myself together and fixed my jeans legs, they drooped on the back and sucked up dirt, rain water, and they frayed from dragging on the ground. Ew.
And coffee. I hereby grade coffee strength in four categories: Beginner, ordinary, police and slices.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 24, 2011)

I haven't been on much so I didn't start a thread, but it's cool nonetheless. I working as an unpaid intern down at the New England Air Museum. Technically I'm a volunteer, but my nametag lists me as a intern.  I mostly help with the big tour groups that come through, and have had the opprotunity to talk and let those groups inside our DC-3.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 24, 2011)

One more day and Im off to the Caribbean....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2011)

Now that's awesome, Congrats man!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 24, 2011)

Thats awesome


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks VB and PB!  Sometimes the kids are a pain, but I've learned quite a bit, and have been able to talk with some very interesting peers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice peace and quiet, some modelling and a Movie...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2011)

England v India: James Anderson leads dominant England to big win | England v India, 1st npower Test, Lord's, 5th day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 25, 2011)

Monday I talked with my boss about the odd chance of me getting a job as a dactyloscopy technician (fingerprint geek) at the Forensic Department/Crime Tech, and my boss didn't think that it was a possibility.
I've applied for such a job before, and I was invited for a job interview together with 12 others out of 354 applicants. 
Didn't get the job though. 
Anyway, today, I happened to search for something completely different, and up popped a job ad...the Forensic Department/Crime Tech guys was looking for...ta-daaaaa: A fingerprint geek. 
Qualifications is no problem (- yay!), and the upgrading/training is taken care of by the Forensic/Crime Tech Department itself.
Hmmmmm!
I'm going to give it a try again, and this time I've got an excellent recommendation from my boss to throw in as well, plus plenty of work hours, some experience et al.

Keep your fingers crossed for me, please guys?


----------



## rochie (Jul 25, 2011)

good luck Maria


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice one Maria, with you loads of luck.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, dayum, I'm getting all excited here, diggig out the various documents I need for the application.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck BB!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2011)

Go for it Maria, and if all else fails, use that Greenlander charm !


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks guys! *hugs the gang* And Terry - I will. 

Good thing today?
Went to pick up stuff for the museum far outside of Copenhagen today - and got to meet the sweetest elderly couple. 
He is 90, she is 88 - and they were just so very sweet, kind and nice!
The man had a lot of books for us, and I went to pick 'em up.
To top it off, the trip out there was awesome too, curvy country roads, green hills, sunshine, golden fields, mild winds, a few fluffy clouds, birds singing - idyllic countryside big time.
Sometimes, when you get to do a wee job like that to do, it's pure joy.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 27, 2011)

Application done, resumé added, recommendations added...*happy grin*
I think I'll drive in and deliver the application at the internal post office at the central police station myself, _I don't_ trust yer ordinary post office mail yobbo _that _much! 
Mmmh, and morning coffee. Yum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2011)

Fingers crossed, GOOD LUCK Maria!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2011)

Yep, good luck Maria !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2011)

Best of luck Maria!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks again guys! *hugs the guys* *SquelcH!*


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 28, 2011)

Hope it all goes well for you Maria! 8)

After a great week at work, the spell broke last night and I had one the worst shifts I can remember. I am now very cheered by being home, enjoying the early sunshine, and looking forward to a bit more work on the Chieftain before I hit the hay


And knowing I've got one more shift before I have a whole week off, to be spent between sunny Cornwall and visiting family just come over from the States


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice relaxing day modelling!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2011)

Finished painting the walls.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2011)

BBC Sport - F1 - Jenson Button wins in Hungary as Lewis Hamilton falters

England v India, 2nd Test: Ian Bell and Kevin Pietersen power England forward | England v India, 2nd npower Test, Trent Bridge, 3rd day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just over one more day until a three day weekend. Heading north to a get together with friends for a weekend of building bows, knives, arrows, slingshots, and anything else you want to build. Plus archery shooting games, and good food, and some home brewed Beer at the campfire. Friends wife calls it "The Man Project Weeekend". This will be the fifth get together so far, been fun everytime.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 5, 2011)

ONLY got up to 90 today WOOT WOOT !!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2011)

End of the week.....weekend! :smle:


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 6, 2011)

BombTaxi said:


> Hope it all goes well for you Maria! 8)



Thanks BT.  *hug*

My good thing today?
Well - my buddy Allan arrived yesterday, and much as I like him as a friend, it's a relief that he was invited to hold a speech at a demonstration against a neo-nazi concert near Copenhagen today, and to meet up with his son who lives and studies in Copenhagen.
Y'know - when you're used to live all by yourself all year round, I must admit that it's a relief to spend a few hours all by myself. I've got a small apartment - 58 m²./69 yd² - and two people here is a bit much now and then. Can't really relax.
Apart from that, it is good to see him again, and we've been chatting away yesterday, and practically "living" on the balcony in the good summer weather.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2011)

Took the Missus to visit her Dad today, as he can't visit on her Birthday Tuesday, so that made her rather happy!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 7, 2011)

Wasn't today, was Friday actually. Got the back, top and bottom for my display cabinet cut on the router table at work........ OOOOOOO, wait till you see!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 7, 2011)

Started working on my pilot's liscense today, and it was a beautiful day to go up!


----------



## Readie (Aug 7, 2011)

The Geese...beautiful sight.
A long walk with my Labradors and a successful driving lesson with my elder daughter.
Cheers
John


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2011)

BBC Sport - Manchester City 2-3 Manchester United


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Opposite end of the spectrum. Found out yesterday a valued co-worker who co-managed our engine shop passed away Sunday. Axel was a huge influence on me, and taught me more than I ever imagined in regards to race engines, and engines in general. I considered him a mentor and teacher. He was a encyclopedia of knowledge, and happily shared his wisdom with anyone who asked him for help. He was a great ambassador for the company I work for, and was well known and respected in the dirt track racing community. He will never be able to be replaced.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 8, 2011)

having a plan come together , at least I think it will .All the pieces are there and a day or two i'll know and share


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 8, 2011)

- gave myself a treat - and dayum!, is it a treat! 
I spent a small fortune on a pair of Koss Porta Pro Black Beauty headphones, and oooooohhh man! 
Are they worth the small fortune I paid for them! 
I can now hear details in the music that I didn't hear before, and the _bass_...ooooh, the bass! *drools* 
There's a _great _bottom in the sound, and even the sharp deep bass sounds sound great, the detail is _awesome_, and there's no distortion, no matter _how _loud I turn up the mp3-player, even with some of the most...active? *giggle*Rammstein songs, and Stevie Ray Vaughan? Yum! 
I _love _these headphones! They may look butt ugly, but...that _sound_! Yay!


----------



## muscogeemike (Aug 8, 2011)

A night during which I only had to get up once to pee.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 8, 2011)

Happened yesterday, but still thought I'd post. Wife and I dropped the munchkin off with her great-grandparents, while we drove over to Cabelas (big outdoor/hunting store here in the US) to take a look around. Checked out the gun section, of course, had to examine all the Mausers and Mosins and a really nice scoped Winchester in .308. Did some more random wandering, and then I noticed an older gentleman with a military-blue hat on, had some service patch of some sort. Our wandering took us closer, I noticed the Purple Heart on the hat, and the Vietnam Service Medal. Immediately went over and shook his hand, told him I'd seen his hat and wanted to say "thanks". Man...the smile you get in return is worth fighting through the nerves to do that!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 8, 2011)

Very nice RA!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 9, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Started working on my pilot's liscense today, and it was a beautiful day to go up!



Wow goodonya. I remember my first day. Bob took me up to 5,000 ft. in the 150D Cessna. "So Bill, what would you do if the engine quit"? "I'd look for a place to land Bob"! So he reached over and pulled the mixture off! Made my approach to a dirt field, over the fence, pulled the starter and off we went to learn to fly! It was fannnntasssssstic!

I can only hope you have as much fun.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice one RA, worthy of great applause.


----------



## Readie (Aug 9, 2011)

Messy1 said:


> Opposite end of the spectrum. Found out yesterday a valued co-worker who co-managed our engine shop passed away Sunday. Axel was a huge influence on me, and taught me more than I ever imagined in regards to race engines, and engines in general. I considered him a mentor and teacher. He was a encyclopedia of knowledge, and happily shared his wisdom with anyone who asked him for help. He was a great ambassador for the company I work for, and was well known and respected in the dirt track racing community. He will never be able to be replaced.



Always hard to bear Messy, but your friends knowledge lives on in you and the others he shared his skills with. That is as near to immortality as we can get.
John


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2011)

Your meeting with a Vet, excellent RA!


----------



## Readie (Aug 9, 2011)

I am happy today as I'm in a part of England that is not getting ravaged with rioters and looting.
Fed up that the England V Netherlands match is off though.
Oh well
John


----------



## rochie (Aug 9, 2011)

good stuff RA

my job interview went very well today, am going back on thursday for a cook off


----------



## Readie (Aug 9, 2011)

rochie said:


> good stuff RA
> 
> my job interview went very well today, am going back on thursday for a cook off



Good luck mate


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree, best of luck to you!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 9, 2011)

Good luck Rochie!


----------



## rochie (Aug 10, 2011)

cheers guys


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 10, 2011)

Sock it to em Karl.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2011)

Best of luck Karl!


----------



## Readie (Aug 10, 2011)

Happiness today is getting the door dent in my wife's Golf Plus and the bonnet crease in my Mini Cooper S repaired by a very clever man with a boot full of tools, swiftly followed by a long walk over Dartmoor with my son and our two Choc Labrador's, curry, beer and football tonight.
Life is good on the 10 August 2011.
John


----------



## Airframes (Aug 10, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow Karl.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 10, 2011)

Crossing my fingers and everything else for you, Karl! 

Got myself a bluetooth headset cheaply today. I needed that, as I couldn't answer any phone calls when I've been out driving for the museum, and with a little luck, it'll fit in the motorcycle helmet, too.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2011)

Best of luck for tomorrow Karl!

BBC Sport - England dominate India in the third Test at Edgbaston


----------



## Readie (Aug 10, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzLky4U-xCg_

Listening to this.


----------



## rochie (Aug 10, 2011)

thank you all


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2011)

Got my son to drop my laptop in to Toshiba yesterday to get the HDD replaced under warranty, they rang me this morning to say it's done come get it!  Thought I wouldn't get it back till next week!


----------



## Readie (Aug 11, 2011)

Eggs bacon breakfast.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 11, 2011)

Readie said:


> Eggs bacon breakfast.



Now you need another walk over Dartmoor John, maybe round Postbridge or through Badgers Holt, that will work the calories off. Will be in Plymouth myself mid Oct just for the one night.


----------



## rochie (Aug 11, 2011)

well i aced the cook off

i am Gorden F*****g Ramsey me !!!!!!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 11, 2011)

rochie said:


> well i aced the cook off
> 
> i am Gorden F*****g Ramsey me !!!!!!!!



No SH!T mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rochie (Aug 11, 2011)

Vic Balshaw said:


> No SH!T mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



cheers mate


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 11, 2011)

rochie said:


> well i aced the cook off
> 
> i am Gorden F*****g Ramsey me !!!!!!!!



F****ng 'ell!


----------



## rochie (Aug 11, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> F****ng 'ell!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 11, 2011)

Well done mate !


----------



## rochie (Aug 11, 2011)

cheers Dogsbody, just hope they offer me enough money now


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 11, 2011)

Wonderful news Karl!


----------



## rochie (Aug 11, 2011)

thanks Glenn


----------



## Readie (Aug 11, 2011)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Now you need another walk over Dartmoor John, maybe round Postbridge or through Badgers Holt, that will work the calories off. Will be in Plymouth myself mid Oct just for the one night.



All roads lead to Plymouth Vic 
I love the Dewerstone Plymbridge woods.
We often go to Tavy Cleave for a muscle stretcher 
Cheers
John


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2011)

Congrats Karl!

BBC Sport - Alastair Cook hits a century as England dominate India


----------



## Readie (Aug 12, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BxFlmb6S6E_

This


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2011)

Good stuff Karl!


----------



## rochie (Aug 12, 2011)

cheers guys, no word from them yet though ! was hoping to give my notice before i left for my holioday


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2011)

BBC Sport - Alastair Cook hits 294 as England make 710-7 against India


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice Karl!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2011)

BBC Sport - England beat India to become world number one Test side


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2011)

Hearing a Spitfire fly past - 250 miles away! A friend is presently working in Eastbourne, on the south coast of England, where an airshow has been going on this weekend. He 'phoned me on his mobile 'phone and said "Listen to this!", and the sound of the Spit could be clearly heard as it flew past.
Cheered me up no end !!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2011)

Cool Terry!

BBC Sport - West Brom 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 14, 2011)

Man that's awesome Terry!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 15, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Hearing a Spitfire fly past - 250 miles away! A friend is presently working in Eastbourne, on the south coast of England, where an airshow has been going on this weekend. He 'phoned me on his mobile 'phone and said "Listen to this!", and the sound of the Spit could be clearly heard as it flew past.
> Cheered me up no end !!



Like the purring of a kitten...................well almost, but definitely one of the best sounds ever.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 15, 2011)

What cheered me up today? Nothin yet.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 15, 2011)

44 years after losing the Royal the Canadian Armed Forces will reinstate the Royal in aiir force and navy , not that I have any attachment to the UK or the Royal family it's the tradition



OTTAWA—Canada’s navy and air force are getting new retro names four decades after Ottawa controversially melded the army, navy and air force under a single command and stripped the services of their colonial heritage.

Defence Minister Peter MacKay will announce on Tuesday that the country’s pilots and sailors will once again be identified as “Royal” — as in the Royal Canadian Air Force and Royal Canadian Navy.

Officials say that it won’t cost much to go back to the names the two organizations held since their inception. There may be new badges and redesigned letterhead, but the Conservative government’s decision goes a long way toward righting an historical grievance.

“What it does is essentially provides a tangible link to the history of the air force, which, after all goes back to 1921,” said retired Lt. Gen. Angus Watt, a former chief of the air staff. “It’s a name under which we fought in World War II, a name in which a lot of people take great pride.”

Sailors and airmen fell into a collective funk when, in 1968, then Liberal defence minister Paul Hellyer, announced plans to integrate the army, navy and airforce and bring them under a unified command. That gave rise to the Canadian Forces, comprised of the army (land force command), navy (maritime command), and air force (air command).

Gone were the distinctive names under which legions of Canadians had sacrificed their lives in WWI, WWII and the Korean War. The distinctive uniform that identified each of the three services was replaced by a single green outfit to be worn by all. Likewise a single rank structure was introduced whether military personnel fought on land, in the sea or in the air.

The navy, which just celebrated its 100th year, was particularly bitter about the changes of 1968, feeling them to have been haphazard and inconsistent, said naval historian Wilf Lund who was then a captain.

The decision prompted the forced retirement of the navy’s senior operational commander, Rear Admiral W.M. Landymore as well as the Vice Chief of the Naval Staff, Rear Admiral Jeffry Brock, Lund recounted in an article for the naval and military museum at CFB Esquimalt in Victoria, B.C.

“We moved into a tri-service green uniform. So there we were, the only navy in NATO running around in what we called the Jolly Green Giant suits,” he said in a telephone interview. “They were the worst looking uniforms you can possibly imagine.”

On top of that was the chaotic nature of the policy changes affecting tens of thousands of military personnel. Royal may have been gone from the names of the navy and air force, but a regal crown remained in their badges and the ships continued to be officially named Her Majesty’s Canadian Ship (HMCS).

Also, army regiments continued to retain their historical titles such as the Royal Canadian Regiment and the Royal Canadian Dragoons.

To this day Hellyer’s name inspires grumbling among vets.

“He was stickhandling this. It was sort of like a game of street hockey. There were no rules. He was making it up as he went along,” said Lund.

Lt. Gen. Watt said that tempers died down after a few years and people got back to the business of protecting the country and global hot spots.

“I served my entire career — 37 years — and never served in the RCAF because it didn’t exist,” he said. “After a couple of years it wasn’t a big issue. This is a nice thing to do that provides a bit of a pat on the back and reinforces a sense of history.”

The name changes to be announced Tuesday are the result of five years of lobbying by veterans groups and individual military personnel, plus the recommendations of the Senate Committee on National Defence. The government consented because the old names better reflect what soldiers, sailors and air force personnel do for a living, an official said.

The decision has enflamed advocates for a Canadian republic who call it a waste of time and effort that will do nothing to slow efforts to sever the country’s constitutional shackles. Others insist the move is purely symbolic, intended only to ensure historical recognition.

“No one disputes Canada's sovereignty. The Queen remains our sovereign. We share her with Britain; it is not Britain's sovereign who reigns over us,” Liberal Sen. Joseph Day (who was unavailable for comment) wrote in the Star back in January.

“The Royal adjective helps to define ourselves along with our policies of bilingualism and multiculturalism. Our nation prospers within these three pillars, essential ingredients of our distinct Canadian identity in North America.”


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2011)

Good to see Neil.

Here is what cheered me up today:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8S_eEv_A5k_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCDZk2s_C5A_


----------



## Readie (Aug 17, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> 44 years after losing the Royal the Canadian Armed Forces will reinstate the Royal in aiir force and navy , not that I have any attachment to the UK or the Royal family it's the tradition



Judging from Wills' recent visit the Canadians love the Windsor's more than we do !!
The former Colonies love us still...
John


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 17, 2011)

Readie said:


> Judging from Wills' recent visit the Canadians love the Windsor's more than we do !!
> The former Colonies love us still...
> John


Spare me sweet Jesus.Saving expats I really don't think you've been all that since 1917 . Some of the places they visited people would come out in droves to see Boxcar Willie


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2011)

Had an early minute form work this arvo....


----------



## Readie (Aug 18, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> Spare me sweet Jesus.Saving expats I really don't think you've been all that since 1917 . Some of the places they visited people would come out in droves to see Boxcar Willie



There is no denying the enthusiasm for the Royals in Canada.....I should coca
I must admit that I posted that tongue in cheek knowing you love Britain.
Her Maj was driven around Plymouth a few years ago, she didn't get out the limo as Plymothians are far too common and may shout some inappropriate remark like 'when are you lot going to pay for yourselves ?'
1917? that's when the USA joined in WW1 wasn't it?
Cheers
John


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 18, 2011)

Readie said:


> There is no denying the enthusiasm for the Royals in Canada.....I should coca
> I must admit that I posted that tongue in cheek knowing you love Britain.
> Her Maj was driven around Plymouth a few years ago, she didn't get out the limo as Plymothians are far too common and may shout some inappropriate remark like 'when are you lot going to pay for yourselves ?'
> 1917? that's when the USA joined in WW1 wasn't it?
> ...


1917 Vimy Ridge


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2011)

BBC Sport - Bell and Pietersen hit record partnership against India


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 19, 2011)

At least the Canadian Forces wont feel collectively like 'the Forces formally known as...' now, and the prospect of the same uniform design(s) in more normal morale boosting respective force colourings if they can.


----------



## Readie (Aug 20, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> 1917 Vimy Ridge



Battle of Vimy Ridge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

We salute and thank you.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 20, 2011)

- finding four available washing machines in our laundrette, and since the weather is perfect for drying clothes today, with sunshine, low humidity and a light wind (- and I had started buying new socks and shirts just to have _something _clean to wear...), it's definitely laundry time.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2011)

After waking on average at 5am all week a good sleep in till 8am


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2011)

BBC Sport - England complete India series whitewash at The Oval 

BBC Sport - Man Utd 3-0 Tottenham


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm now unexpectadly retired don't know if its good or not , I guess its to be determined. 
And Sunny 91 posted the video of the guys from Buffalo Air (Ice Pilots) reenacting with the help of a Brit University the raid on the Dams using a DC4 I thought it was well done
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation-videos/ice-pilots-series-23404.html


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 25, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> I'm now unexpectadly retired don't know if its good or not , I guess its to be determined.



Best move I ever made, have enjoyed every moment of it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2011)

Wouldn't mind some of this retiring stuff...


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 27, 2011)

My parents is giving me a trip to Greenland, so that I can finally get to see the country where I was born - and get to meet my biological mother and brother.
I'm _totally _out of it right now, I'm both moved, very very _very _grateful, happy, excited...wow!!!
As I said: Out of it.
Oy. Oy. Oy. 
Whoa. 
Erp!
Wow!
Jeez...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2011)

BBC Sport - Ireland 9-20 England


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2011)

Scored some new trophies for my Ju-88 from the group build!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2011)

That's great news Maria !
Just had it confirmed that my youngest daughter has been accepted for London University, to read History. Good news for her part, the final module is World War two, so she's really pleased ! Two weeks from now will be a busy time for her, as she moves to London to her campus accommodation, and at the same time will be going to my nephew's wedding at St. Paul's Cathedral !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2011)

BBC Sport - Man Utd 8-2 Arsenal


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 28, 2011)

Was able to tour a WWII fleet boat and a fully restored Liberty ship while on our 10yr anniversary! The sub was super cool. The Liberty ship is the only one left that has been fully restored and is sea worthy. She was present at the 75th anniversary of D-day at Normandy.8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 28, 2011)

Way cool fellas fella-ettes!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2011)

Just watched that Manchester United V Arsenal game....Excellent to see Arsenal get an @ss whipping...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2011)

Odometer on my Chevy Silverado just turned over 250,000 miles over my lunch break. Wasn't sure if I wanted to post this under What cheered you up, or What annoyed you thread. Decided this was the place, 250,000 miles without too many problem thus far on a vehicle is something to be happy about. Hopefully I didn't just put a hex on the truck by talking about it


----------



## Readie (Aug 29, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Just watched that Manchester United V Arsenal game....Excellent to see Arsenal get an @ss whipping...




Oh yes Wayne, I cannot stand Arse-nal....


----------



## Readie (Aug 29, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Odometer on my Chevy Silverado just turned over 250,000 miles over my lunch break. Wasn't sure if I wanted to post this under What cheered you up, or What annoyed you thread. Decided this was the place, 250,000 miles without too many problem thus far on a vehicle is something to be happy about. Hopefully I didn't just put a hex on the truck by talking about it



Big miles mate. Just goes to show that some'll go 3 times round the clock and some are knackered at 80k.
I buy and sell cars, and a well maintained high miler is a better car than a low mile low use one every time.
Keep on trucking !
Cheers
John


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2011)

Couple more models in the post!


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 1, 2011)

2 framed prints for $50 god bless kijiji guy lived about 2km away wife wanted them gone


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh man, that first one is awesome!


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like a hell of a deal. Nice find!


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 1, 2011)

The guy said it wouldn't go with the new decor , he said his dad flew Lancs but thats all he knew , I kinda felt like explaining it to him and why he should keep it but I got greedy and didn't utter a word.
the thing is 39 inches wide


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh man, that's two gorgeous prints! What a bargain! Congrats!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2011)

BBC Sport - Eoin Morgan steers England to Twenty20 win over India


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2011)

Couple of nice pics there mate Good deal!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2011)

Great catch Neil. I've always liked 'Outward Bound', the Lanc print - beautiful.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hours away from a 3 day weekend. Boss is out today so it may be time to sneak out early when no one is looking!


----------



## rochie (Sep 2, 2011)

my eduard Tempest has arrived, cant wait to get home from work to have a look at it !!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2011)

finished off the last tricky bit to my group build entry without a hitch!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2011)

Fathers day today....scored Season 1 of Spartacus and Sons of Anarchy on Bluray.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice! Season 4 Premier of Sons of Anarchy start this Tuesday!


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2011)

just found out the Tamiya Beaufighter kit i've bought has all the bits to do an Aussie Mk21 version in the box


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Nice! Season 4 Premier of Sons of Anarchy start this Tuesday!



looking forward to seeing it! watched the others already...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2011)

BBC Sport - Bolton 0-5 Manchester United

BBC Sport - F1 - Sebastian Vettel pips Lewis Hamilton to Monza pole position

Both good to see (well not Vettel on Pole but the 2 Brits behind him). United are in sumptuous form right now, joy to watch.

And my local rugby team (which I assist in coaching the U18's) won their games today (Seniors and U18's) both to opposition who didn't score a point.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2011)

Westham had their first home Win !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2011)

Little close for comfort but still a win is a win...

BBC Sport - Rugby World Cup 2011: South Africa 17-16 Wales


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2011)

Scored another cheap airbrush on ebay today this one for my Son....


----------



## Pong (Sep 13, 2011)

Enjoyed my video editing sessions a lot today. 

And I realized I've been here for over four years now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2011)

Gonna be a while before we let you out of the nut house....


----------



## brucejscott (Sep 14, 2011)

Just got home from my colonoscopy and endoscopy at the hospital. GOOD news, no colon cancer. BAD news, still can't find the damned bleeding ulcer. WORSE news, still on that mother f'ing yogurt and soup diet because of it.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 14, 2011)

Got five vintage fountain pens at a bargain price - 49 DKK each. All need some TLC, but it's still a really nice bargain, considering the danish prices on vintage pens here. 
A pen that needs a new ink sac + TLC in general, usually cost from 150 DKK and up, so - yup, bargain alright. 







Plus I got two unused notepads/books and a danish RAF buttonhole badge from the 1940's as well; pens, pads and badge all found at Herold's Warehouse in Amager. 
















The zippo is added to show the size of the note-thingies. 


And I got a really nice brass rocker blotter at the thrift shop in Vanløse, 25 DKK.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2011)

BBC Sport - Rugby World Cup 2011 Pool B: Scotland 15-6 Georgia


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 14, 2011)

...and I won't be able to go to my best friend's fathers' funeral tomorrow, but I'll be able to go the little private ceremony, where his ashes gets spread on the sea.
Glennie died on thursday night last week, he was 92 years old and a former police officer, who just barely avoided getting sent off to the KZ-camp Buchenwald during WW2, when the german occupying forces rounded up the danish police and sent them off.
Glennie accidentally got delayed when he was supposed to meet in, got warned by the neighbours to the police station that the germans was up to something, and he promptly escaped, going underground and joined the danish resistance fighters.
After the war he settled down, and later had a family, of which his daughter became my best friend.
Whenever I called her, he always wanted to hear how I was - and the other way around of course, and when I visited her, she, her father and I had one helluva great time together. 
He was a really cool, tough old guy with a wonderful sense of humour - a cop of the old school - and I loved him. 
So yes, it sucks that I won't be able to go to his funeral tomorrow, but at least I'll be there for his final ceremony, and _that _feels damned good.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2011)

Great to hear Maria ! Have a Gammeldansk in his honour for me. Only met a few RD members, and they were all _very_ brave people. Part of WW2 that most people know nothing about.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 16, 2011)

Half day of work today, then a 5 hour road trip to the north woods, then 4 days of hunting and relaxing far away from the rat race.


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Enjoy it Buck! Green with jealousy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2011)

Strong winds today when i took the missus to do her shopping, as she headed in an old lady came out using her walker and was having a real hard time of it, i got out my car and offered to help her cross the road, she accepted and was very pleased that i offered to help her get across the road....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2011)

BBC Sport - Rugby World Cup 2011: Australia 6-15 Ireland


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2011)

Damn Irish!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2011)

BBC Sport - Manchester United 3-1 Chelsea

BBC Sport - Rugby World Cup 2011: England 41-10 Georgia


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2011)

No stopping Man United at the moment...


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 19, 2011)

Dad's heart surgery - one bypass and a new heart valve - went well today. 
He's in intensive care, out of the respirator, very tired but stable, and it's looking good according to the nurse that Mom talked with. 

Phew!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 19, 2011)

Glad to hear it, hope he's recovered soon! Do keep us posted.

Seems trivial by comparison but I got to feel all manly today by repairing a bike


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 19, 2011)

Glad to hear he is doing ok, Maria. Tell him he is in our thoughts and prayers.

So what cheered me up today, just glad to be upright and moving around.


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Good news on the home front. Our financial situation improved today. Also got a evaluation from local education agency that my boy is right where he should be for his age, and no further visits or consultations will be needed. We were worried that he was falling a little behind, and the last month or two it seems like someone threw a switch, his speech keep getting better everyday, along with his ABC's, counting, vocabulary, etc!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2011)

Glad all is well in that department Bryon...and REAL Glag you're Dad is doing ok Maria.


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Wayne!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2011)

Great to hear, Bryon and maria. Hope the progress continues well.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats to both you Maria and Bryon. May they both continue to improve!


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

Visited dad at the hospital for the first time since surgery, he was looking good, and so is his scar. Impressive! 
And he's already feeling the improvement, which is great.
Mom and I agreed that it was so good to see him again, and we're happy to see him progressing already.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2011)

Great to hear Maria.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2011)

Excellent maria..


----------



## Readie (Sep 23, 2011)

A long walk through the woods with my labradors looking at the leaves just starting to turn, checking up on my badger sett to see overnight activity. No one else about....bliss.

Glad to hear other peoples good news too.
Best wishes for the future BB and Messy

Regards
John


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2011)

BBC Sport - England cruise to 10-wicket T20 win over West Indies


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 23, 2011)

THE WEEKEND!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2011)

A friend wearing an indecently revealing top  < something like that...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2011)

Waking up thinking that it's Sunday, only to find out that it's Saturday!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2011)

BBC Sport - Rugby World Cup 2011: England 67-3 Romania


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 24, 2011)

Talked to an old man who was a WWII vet who fought in the Pacific theater like my grandpa did. I was at Starbucks getting my morning coffee like I do always on Saturdays...and he said "Young lady, you are Japanese? Japanese-American?" and I said "Yessir" and he told me how he fought in the pacific theater in Guadalcanal..and I thought WOW..he said next Sat. if he see's me he's gonna show me some pictures and memorabilia. I need to ask my grandma where my grandpa was at during this time cause I told this old man I had no idea. To have the opportunity to speak with these remaining veterans is an honor I think. Each day they're going away so we should always take the time to listen to their stories.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2011)

well, better make sure you are there....hope it goes well Terri....


----------



## Readie (Sep 25, 2011)

The Spitfire Story of MH434 on BBC.The programme ended with my favourite Who song 'baba O'reilly'....fantastic.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 25, 2011)

Dad was being incredibly pi**ed off today at the fact that he isn't home from hospital yet. 
That tells me a thing or two about how my normally gentle, soft-spoken father is, physically and mentally = getting a lot better fast! 
If his tests tomorrow turn out alright, they might let him go home on tuesday.


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 25, 2011)

biscuits and gravy for breakfast..and chips and bean dip for lunch..and now beer lol Yeah I know that's not exactly a healthy diet for my health right now but I dont care! it cheered me up lol


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 26, 2011)

Visited dad at the hospital again today; it isn't very far from work, so I walked over there.
He was happily surprised, and to my great and most positive surprise, he was feeling really great today.  They've given him two bags of plasma yesterday, and that has helped a lot. 
He went to the physiotherapist today, to get instructions in how to take care of himself, handle himself and do things without putting too much stress on his own body - and he felt that the therapist and the instructions was really useful. 
He was in a great mood and feeling good, he had even had a shower today all by himself (the nurse was there just for safety's sake), and he has started walking around all over the place, without using his walker.  
So if the heart scans look good tomorrow, he might go home tomorrow afternoon. 
AND get away from the horrible hospital food, and go back home to mom's good food.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 26, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Visited dad at the hospital again today; it isn't very far from work, so I walked over there.
> He was happily surprised, and to my great and most positive surprise, he was feeling really great today.  They've given him two bags of plasma yesterday, and that has helped a lot.
> He went to the physiotherapist today, to get instructions in how to take care of himself, handle himself and do things without putting too much stress on his own body - and he felt that the therapist and the instructions was really useful.
> He was in a great mood and feeling good, he had even had a shower today all by himself (the nurse was there just for safety's sake), and he has started walking around all over the place, without using his walker.
> ...




That's good to hear. Here's to your father getting sprung from captivity soon


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Bucksnort, that would really be great!


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 26, 2011)

Morphine and Vicodin! lol Gotta love ER visit stays..Turns out..no hospital stay..my obstruction was partial thank you Lord one more time..but now I must face other obstacles though.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 26, 2011)

biscuits and gravy? Terri-Tsu this is the thread for best things, not worst things 

Maria, glad to hear he is doing better!


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 26, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> biscuits and gravy? Terri-Tsu this is the thread for best things, not worst things
> 
> Maria, glad to hear he is doing better!



what is with you feller? you're from SC our cultures are not that different.. lol first ya bash my PBR and my biscuits and gravy?! lol my mom's home made biscuits and gravy..not to mention meatload ARE THE BEST!


----------



## rochie (Sep 27, 2011)

went for job interview and it was close enough for me to drop in on Dogsbody (Terry) for a brew, cant belive it ben twoyears since i last visited !!


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 27, 2011)

Visited dad again today together with mom.
The heart scan showed that his heart wasn't beating with the proper rhytm, so off he went, got anaesthe...anae...knocked out, they gave him a jolt of electricity, and bingo! Heart now beats with the proper rhytm. 
When we visited him, he had just woken up and was busy digging into a couple of cheese sandwiches and a big glass of milk. 
I'm just glad that they make _damned _sure that _everything's_ okay before they let him go. 
And he looked a lot better today, so I'll take that as a good sign.
I don't know what plans they've got for him tomorrow, so I'll call mom tomorrow afternoon to check if dad has called her and told her anything new.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2011)

Good to have seen you again mate - and at least the next time is only a couple of weeks away, not a couple of years!
Great to hear about your Dad, Maria.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2011)

Good news Maria, maybe Dad will be running a Marathon soon!


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Got called into a meeting with my boss last, was a little worried at first. Turned out to be a good thing. He offered me a promotion at work, taking over for the gentlemen in our engine shop who passed away a month or two back. Kind of bittersweet, but am excited for the opportunity as I was wanting to do something different here, I've been up front in sales for going on 11 years now.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2011)

Good to hear, congratulations !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 28, 2011)

That's awesome man!

Nice to hear that Maria!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 29, 2011)

Talked to one of our forummembers on the phone here in the USA. It's great to have friends all over the world.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2011)

Weekend!!


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 30, 2011)

Having got the Crash Test Dummies Discograhpy set - currently listening to 'Give yourself A Hand' album,, Waiting To Sneeze.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2011)

Long Weekend here Jan!


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 30, 2011)

if anyone is curious I met Vic Balshaw and his wife for a short visit and gave him a very quick tour of the Falls , limited by the approaching night . Wish it could have been a little longer but he was time limited. Here is a pic of Vic and spouse at the Whirlpool forgot to mentiom that the Whirlpool goes the correct way up here and one of Vic and I


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 30, 2011)

Hoping you all have/had a good time, lovely scenery in the background too.

P.S. hope things are going well Maria!


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 30, 2011)

Well - first of all: Thanks for caring so much guys, I appreciate it a lot.  *hugs the gang*

Last night, dad got transferred from Rigshospitalet to Herlev Hospital, and I visited dad straight after work, mom was there, too. 
Really good news: 
He's going home tomorrow! :rolling: 
The doctors even think that he don't need any special after-surgery physical training, because...well, he walks around all by himself, he can take a shower himself, and he's doing great overall, so he won't be needing physiotherapy.  
That surgery helped a lot, he can really feel the difference - and thank God for that! 
Plus all this has made me realise:
My father is a tough guy.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2011)

BBC Sport - Rugby World Cup 2011 Pool D: South Africa 13-5 Samoa


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 30, 2011)

TGIF


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 30, 2011)

Matt308 said:


> TGIF


 
*X2*


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 1, 2011)

Dad is back home. 
It feels so great just to watch him sitting in his favourite armchair, wallowing in the fact that he's back home with mom, in his own house.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 1, 2011)

Maria, that's awesome to hear!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks VB, it's plain awesome to see, I promise you.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2011)

That is bl**dy good to hear Maria, so glad for yous!


----------



## rochie (Oct 2, 2011)

good news Maria.

thank god i'm visiting Dogsbody for a bevvie or three with Him and Vic soon


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks again guys. Much appreciated and obliged.  *courtsies*

- got a dias/negative scanner on sale. Now there's something to do on the long, cold, dark winter nights. 
- going for a motorcycle ride with friends today. Sunshine, light breeze, up to 22 C - BBML. 
And Rochie? Enjoy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2011)

Excellent news about your Dad, Maria!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2011)

Great to hear Maria.
Got cheered up by winning £45 in the 'Bonus Ball' draw at the local pub !!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 2, 2011)

Congrats Terry, and thanks, Wayne.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2011)

BBC Sport - Rugby World Cup 2011: Ireland 36-6 Italy


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2011)

Pubic holiday today.....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 3, 2011)

Great to hear that about your dad Maria!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks Vassili, I appreciate it. 


Got a new cellphone today. 
Had the choice between HTC smartphones, iPhone, Nokia - and got myself a Sony Ericsson. 
I hate Nokia, everyone has got iPhones, HTC are nice, but...I Love SE's.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 3, 2011)

After my friend gave me the 1/32 P38 kit he came back and gave me 2 more 1/48 p47d and a 1/48 spit mk 21 he didn't want them and nor did I so I sold all of them for $17 dollars wanted 25 but no one else did so I dropped price and away they went took 6 days


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2011)

found the missing slat from my 109 (GB Build) been looking for it for days, new I would find it After I used a substitute from another kit....


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Start of my 2nd day in my new position at work! Yesterday went great, think I'm going to enjoy working in our engine shop quite a bit!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 5, 2011)

Finally got the phone program installed on the comp, and got a larger storage card for Phone.
Now I've got a Rammphone!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2011)

getting home from work....weekend time!


----------



## rochie (Oct 7, 2011)

got home from my split shift early so have time for a bit of work on the Mossie !


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 7, 2011)

Starting at a new project Monday. It will last 4 years and is a 5 minute drive from my house. Also took today off, so I should be able to get some work in on my 2 Group Build models.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Three day weekend! Get to spend all day Monday with my boy as his daycare is closed!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 7, 2011)

Little less than a hour to go, then a five and a half day bow hunting trip to northern Minnesota.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Little less than a hour to go, then a five and a half day bow hunting trip to northern Minnesota.


Got extra room mate? 

It's weekend!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 7, 2011)

Weekend! 
And!
I got myself a brand new Parker Frontier fountain pen (black/brushed steel), and I found a cool old rocker blotter with brown leather, plus an old faux leather box I can use for my pens. 
Damn, that collection is growing fast! 

Plus:
Retired police inspector Einer Lind was incredibly kind and generous to me today.
I met him a few days ago, and we talked about the book - his memoirs - that he has written.
I asked him if I could get him to sign my copy of his book for me - and today he had a meeting at the museum, and he had brought a copy of his book for me, plus he signed it. 
Now that's both very very kind and generous in my opinion. 
Heheh, he was happy, because - as he told me: "It isn't very often that I meet someone from my fan club!" *giggle*

And mom and dad finally got an apartment. 
Plus dad's been to see his physician, it's good to know that he's being monitored good and well.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2011)

BBC Sport - Jenson Button fastest in practice as Sebastian Vettel crashes


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 7, 2011)

Happy Hunting Buck, and good luck!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2011)

Good news all round there Maria.
Neil, wish I'd known about that Spit Mk21 kit in 1/48th, I would have had it off you, and covered the shipping!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2011)

A good sleep in, seeing as though i'm usually awake before the sun comes up


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 8, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Good news all round there Maria.
> Neil, wish I'd known about that Spit Mk21 kit in 1/48th, I would have had it off you, and covered the shipping!


probalt bum you out more as I sold about 100 tins of Humbrol and Tamiya etc for $5


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2011)

Ah S*** !!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2011)

BBC Sport - Sebastian Vettel beats Jenson Button to Japan pole


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2011)

painted my GB build today and all went well!


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 9, 2011)

just got Spitfire The Canadians Vol 1 by Robert Bracken for $35 incl shipping off Ebay they want over a 110 on Amazon. Have Vol 2 and its a great book with lots of photos and such. Robert lived about 400 metres from me , I met him and he asked me ober to see his library of pics which were pretty cool as his Dad was a photographer with the RCAF overseas . Before I had yje opportunity he passed so I never saw the full collection


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2011)

BBC Sport - F1 - Sebastian Vettel takes crown despite Jenson Button win in Japan


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 9, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_vbdxwI5Ck_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee3lxSQtwO8_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2011)

5 great touch and goes!


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 9, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> 5 great touch and goes!


must be getting close to soloing


----------



## Marcel (Oct 10, 2011)

Last day of work here in the US. Tomorrow I'll be heading for home, seeing my wife and kids again. Still, had a great time here in California.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 10, 2011)

Took the day off sick, my knee has been acting up big time during the weekend. Scheiss verdammtes Dreckswetter! (Sh***y bloody bad weather!)
Now *that* was a much needed rest. Will be back at work tomorrow.

And the best news today:
Dad went to see his physician today together with mom, and the physician cut back big time on all of dad's heart medicine, as it was making him faint and feel really ill.
Thank God for personal physicians who know their patients _really _well!
Hopefully dad'll be feeling a lot better tomorrow!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2011)

Fingers crosed for Dad, Maria....


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Wayne, I'll call mom to check things out, in a few mins.

Discovered Angry Birds for android phones.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2011)

Great news Maria, and congrats on the angry birds


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 13, 2011)

Finally got the downstairs bathroom sink unclogged!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 13, 2011)

Was working so close to home yesterday, I was able to go home for lunch break and get in 30 min of model building time.


----------



## DBII (Oct 13, 2011)

Wings Over Houston is Saturday!

DBII


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2011)

Friday and bl**dy weekend........yeesss!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Friday and bl**dy weekend........yeesss!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 14, 2011)

DBII said:


> Wings Over Houston is Saturday!



Ok, that makes me sad as I am going to miss it AGAIN!!! Dangit!


----------



## DBII (Oct 14, 2011)

Beer tonight and an airshow in the morning! This year is the Snow Bird and Fifi will be flying in. WOH made arangments to have a F22 demo for the first time. The bad news is the AF cancelled. All F22 are grounded for a retro fit or something. At lease this year we will not get rained on, we are in a drought.

DBII


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2011)

BBC Sport - Lewis Hamilton tops wet Korean Grand Prix second practice


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2011)

While we actually lost .....Scored a Silver Medal in the Masters games today for Lacrosse...!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2011)

BBC Sport - Rugby World Cup 2011 semi-final: New Zealand 20-6 Australia


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 16, 2011)

Waxed the El Camino for the first time. Shining like a new dime.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Waxed the El Camino for the first time. Shining like a new dime.


Looking foreward to some pics, Aaron 

We went down to the range today and spent about four hours squadering an exceptional amount of ammunition in various calibers and putting the hurt on a variety of targets...all in all, it was a good day


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2011)

Met up with Vic and his wife Hil, over from Oz, with Karl (rochie) yesterday, and had a pleasant lunch at an old coaching house near me. The weather cleared and was perfect for a short tour of the local area, then Karl and I sampled a few pints (well, quite a few!) last night, before Karl headed back 'up north' this morning. Really enjoyed seeing Vic and having a good 'chin wag' with Karl.


----------



## rochie (Oct 17, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Met up with Vic and his wife Hil, over from Oz, with Karl (rochie) yesterday, and had a pleasant lunch at an old coaching house near me. The weather cleared and was perfect for a short tour of the local area, then Karl and I sampled a few pints (well, quite a few!) last night, before Karl headed back 'up north' this morning. Really enjoyed seeing Vic and having a good 'chin wag' with Karl.



same here Dogsbody, it was great to see Vic and Hil


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2011)

Vic and Hilary are a real nice couple glad you guys caught up with them....


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 18, 2011)

Cold front came through last night. It brought 3/4" of rain and 20 degree cooler air. Love it!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 18, 2011)

Painkillers.
Got a sore throat, fever, snot - and the painkillers remove the worst of the feeling of "bleargh".


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2011)

Had an awesome time in a single seater racer at Mallory park today. Pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll be waiting for that Gnomey!

Day two of my 6 day vacation. Oh yeah that is what I'm talking about. Reading during the day, a little cooking at night and good sleeps.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2011)

Take it easy Matt, you could pull a muscle or something....


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 21, 2011)

Shouldn't have gone to work on thursday - am now down with one helluva cold.
Am cooking meatballs in curry sauce with rice, yum!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2011)

Meatballs in curry sauce can make everything feel better!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 22, 2011)

9 holes this morning, killed the other three,
4 pars, 5 bogies for 5 over........... wahoo, not bad for 68 years old.


arrrrrh


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2011)

Simple...a good sleep in...


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Same here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2011)

I thought I had a good sleep in yesterday at 7.30am.....well today i nailed that big time....9.50AM...felt good, must have needed it....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2011)

BBC Sport - 2011 Rugby World Cup final: New Zealand 8-7 France


----------



## DBII (Oct 24, 2011)

One of my coworkers brought in tex-mex lunch for the office today. It is the last day everyone will be in the office. Office closes next Monday. Just hanging out ot the office and reading the breaking news thread. 

DBII


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 24, 2011)

DBII said:


> One of my coworkers brought in tex-mex lunch for the office today. It is the last day everyone will be in the office. Office closes next Monday. Just hanging out ot the office and reading the breaking news thread.
> 
> DBII



Reading the Breaking News thread? Huh, there were words in that thread


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 24, 2011)

Staying at home today, too.
Found out that it was a very good idea when I went shopping today for the most necessary things: Bread, butter, milk.
Almost coughed my lungs up several times, and felt lightheaded and slightly dizzy, along with sweating like I don't know what, just from walking at ordinary walking pace.
Think I'll check with the phys tomorrow, just to make sure I haven't caught my annual bout of pneumonia.


----------



## DBII (Oct 24, 2011)

I did not see any waterfall...ooops that is another thread.

DBII


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 25, 2011)

- went to the phys and got punctured (blood sample for infection test), listened on (lungs), felt on (glands) and looked into (ears and throat) - zero pneumonia, only a lot of snot. Phew!
Delicious, ain't it???


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2011)

Maybe I wont have dinner now Maria...

...and my Westham won today 1-0 Go hammers!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 25, 2011)

...cooking a whole chicken to make curry chicken tonight, with leeks and cocanut milk. Yum!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 26, 2011)

White silk pajamas, blue camel wool slippers, grey bathrobe, black and blue silk scarf, evening coffee, painkillers, book: Robert Forsyth: Jagdverband 44: Squadron of experten. 
If you absolutely _have _to be ill, be so with style and comfort.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 28, 2011)

New updates on the restoration of the last P-61B have been posted. Finally, at long last, there are pictures of the night goggles used in these aircraft. I've been looking all over for pictures of these for another project I'm planning. 

MID-ATLANTIC AIR MUSEUM - THE WIDOWS WEB - P-61 - THE RESTORATION


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 28, 2011)

The comic book thread - thanks Jan.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 28, 2011)

Weekend has nearly arrived!!! Beer is in cooler, on ice, and in the back of my truck ready to be consumed at the park after work. Anyone want to tag along?


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 28, 2011)

^ *packs fishing rods, lures, warm and practical clothes, camera, sodas, food, portable barbecue, hunting rifle, ammo, tent*...what else do we need, Bucksnort?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2011)

Last-lap flyer puts Hamilton on top in India | F1 Fanatic – The Formula 1 Blog


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 28, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> ^ *packs fishing rods, lures, warm and practical clothes, camera, sodas, food, portable barbecue, hunting rifle, ammo, tent*...*what else do we need, Bucksnort*?



Just you and your smiling face


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 28, 2011)

Bucksnort: Okay.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2011)

day's annual leave yesterday....


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 29, 2011)

Rammstein: Made in Germany 1995-2011

DATUM: 28. OKT 2011

Am 2.12.2011 ist es soweit: MADE IN GERMANY 1995-2011 wird in Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz veröffentlicht! Das internationale VÖ-Datum der Rammstein Retrospektive ist der 5.12.2011.

MADE IN GERMANY 1995-2011 erscheint in drei verschiedenen Editionen:
Standard Edition: CD Digipak – Best of Album
Special Edition: CD Digipak – Best of Album / Best of Remixes
Super Deluxe Edition: limitierte Stahlbox – Best of Album / Best of Remixes / 240- seitiges Fotobooklet/ kompletter RAMMSTEIN Videokatalog + alle Making of´s inkl. 8 unveröffentlichter Making of´s.

Alle Songs Videos auf MADE IN GERMANY 1995-2011 wurden für die Veröffentlichung remastered!

-----

*rubs hands*


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2011)

Finished building my new desktop today and am just getting it up and running at the moment. Should tide me over for a couple more years, should game pretty well too...

Intel Core i5 2500k Quad Core
ASUS P8Z68-V/Gen3
MSI HD6950 2GB
8GB RAM
128GB Solid State Drive + 1TB Storage
Windows 7 64 Pro


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2011)

Scored 3 First place winners at the model Expo this weekend!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome, congratulations, Wayne!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2011)

Thought I'd overslept until 11 am. Two hours later, I realised I'd forgotten the clocks have changed ! Bonus !


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks very much Maria!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 31, 2011)

Ordered this kit today, at the model shop in Copenhagen:

Italeri. 2690 - JU-87 B2 STUKA

Will pick it up on friday, maybe monday. 
Was very tempted when I found a 1/32 Lancaster in the shop, but hey - I've got to have _room_ for the thing too! 
So a Stuka it'll be.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2011)

A 1/32 scale Lanc!!  didn't know there was such an animal....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2011)

Used to be a vac form kit once. I'm thinking it's the Tamiya 1/48th kit perhaps?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 3, 2011)

Half a day to go, then up north for 5 days of Deer hunting. No rat race, no television, no radio, no traffic, no internet. I may not come back!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 3, 2011)

^ Gone walkabout then?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2011)

Got my GB 109 done today!


----------



## Pong (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I've decided to return to this lovely forum after a while... 

Had a great day today despite having less than five hours of sleep, the new PC is awesome and life is going pretty great despite all the crap that happened over the last couple of weeks. 

And I'm happy about the new Cubs management team, who's cleaning up the house.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2011)

Rugby team I coach had a good win today...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 6, 2011)

Got the book I ordered from amazon.com for .88 cents and I love it!!!!

"Battle of Britain" by Roy Conyers Nesbit 

Its used but its a former library book that has the protective cover and while its been worn still very usuable...and BIG! Hardback is in great shape. And filled with great illustrations by Charles Thompson. Can't wait to get into this book!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2011)

good to see you back Pong!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 6, 2011)

Good stuff Chris, and Thompson is a great artist.
Welcome back Arlo.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 7, 2011)

Taking some days off to hang around with you lugs.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 7, 2011)

Matt, this is the "What Cheered you Up Today" thread. I think you ment to post that on the other thread.


----------



## Pong (Nov 8, 2011)

Haha, thanks all for welcoming me back. I feel like I've just registered here even though I've been here for over four years now. 

For today, I'm pretty gosh darn tired, and even though this sounds a wee bit embarrassing to share with others, I'm extremely happy because I asked a girl out and I got a positive response.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Matt, this is the "What Cheered you Up Today" thread. I think you ment to post that on the other thread.



No, WE need to post in the "What Annoyed You..." thread now.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ouch. Might as well have cut my heart out with a spoon.


----------



## rochie (Nov 8, 2011)

one more work day then off for ten


----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2011)

Matt308 said:


> Ouch. Might as well have cut my heart out with a spoon.



We lub U Matt!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 8, 2011)

Really we do!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2011)

Dam Chris....... 

---------------------------

Pong, that's awesome man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm keeping fingers crossed that the bosses father in-law's 59 Caddy we installed a fuel injected 383 engine in is about done. I have a few more details to iron out, but hopefully this thing is finally out of my hair!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 9, 2011)

You have any pictures of said Caddy?HHmmmmmm?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 10, 2011)

Off work until Wednesday night next week....need to sleep!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 10, 2011)

Off work until Wednesday night next week....need to sleep!


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> You have any pictures of said Caddy?HHmmmmmm?


Here's 1 pic on my work's facebook page.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLvK27Mn2zo_


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2011)

Sweet looking ride!!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2011)

Watched an excellent production of Michael Morpurgo's Warhorse tonight in London. Was certainly an apt day for it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice Messy!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 11, 2011)

This...........


----------



## Readie (Nov 12, 2011)

The Italian idiot has finally resigned.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 12, 2011)

How do you really feel Readie????


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah...do tell...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2011)

BBC Sport - F1 - Lewis Hamilton wins Abu Dhabi GP battle with Fernando Alonso


----------



## Readie (Nov 14, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> How do you really feel Readie????



 


Silvio Berlusconi resigns as PM
President Giorgio Napolitano accepted his offer and is likely to appoint technocrat Mario Monti his successor.

Mr Berlusconi lost his majority amid an acute debt crisis that threatens the eurozone. He promised to go once MPs had approved new austerity mesasures.

He is Italy's longest-serving post-WWII PM. 

Get rid of one idiot and another idiot with an equally appalling record takes his place.
Yet another unelected leader in Europe.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...-two-democracies-fall.html#.TsDxYxTtEc0.email

Very worrying.

John


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 16, 2011)

Borrowed two books at work today (we've got our own little library at the museum)
Eeny meeny...Anders Bjørnvad: The monuments of the war 1940-45, or Jens Jessen: The occupation seen with german eyes?
Oops, there's a chapter about Luftwaffe in Denmark in the last one - that settles _that _ question! )
Edit: There's plenty of pictures in that last book; time to dig out the scanner, methinks!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2011)

Both the rugby team I coach and the one my brother plays in won today, despite some dodgy refereeing...


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 30, 2011)

Payday and new magazines. 






EDIT 1:

Oooooops...got a mail from a lady at DR - Denmark's Radio.
Seems like I won a book about Gregory Crewdson's art, "In A Lonely Place"; I had totally forgotten that I had participated in the competition to write a short story about what is going on in one of Gregory Crewdson's beautiful and mysterious photos.
I just checked to see who the three winners were - I'm winner #1! *jaw-hits-table.mp3*

http://www.dr.dk/Nyheder/Kultur/Kunstklub/Artikler/20111107101749.htm

The page is in danish, but you can use Google Translate and paste the link to read the text in (broken) english. 
Damn, I usually never win anything! 

EDIT 2:

Whoa - got an e-mail from a lady at Penguin Publishers, replying on my enquiry about how to get my (danish) copy of Geoffrey Wellum's book "First Light" signed by the author.
Can do - will do.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2011)

Should have 3 interviews at Med Schools next year (2 confirmed + waiting on one more but I've met the criteria they emailed so should get that one). Then there is my 4th choice that I'm still waiting for. 3/4 so far isn't bad, got to nail my interviews now then hopefully start next September.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 30, 2011)

Outstanding, best of luck!


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 30, 2011)

Great stuff wish you well but from what I've seen you'll ace anywhere you try


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2011)

Good luck to you Hugh, got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 1, 2011)

Finally going to break down and buy a new home computer to replace the nearly 10 year old system that crashed and died on me 2 months ago. Going to get out of the 90's and replace my dial-up internet (free) with something a bit faster. Now I should be able to get onto the site without having to wait 5 minutes for it to load


----------



## rochie (Dec 3, 2011)

carefull jigging of my staff levels has allowed my to do only 8am - 2pm today and not come back to work untill wednesday morning


----------



## Hotntot (Dec 3, 2011)

Sweet move rochie. Reading this article in todays paper did it for me.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks very interesting!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2011)

Rugby team won again today. Both seniors and the Under 18's (who I coach)...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2011)

Finished painting the master BR and the spare BR. Now to clean up the mess.....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2011)

Went out last night with a really amazing woman to see the Trans-Siberian Orchestra. Those guys put on a serious show!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 4, 2011)

It wasn't my wife............ that's fer dang sure!


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Might finally have a buyer for my diecast funny car collection. Hope we can come together on the details.


----------



## Readie (Dec 7, 2011)

Got a deal on Dunlop SP Sport 01 runflats for my Mini CooperS 
Well chuffed
John


----------



## hawkeye2an (Dec 7, 2011)

I have been searching for over 25 years for information on the only airplane built in my hometown of St Joseph, MO. Recently 2 things happened, 1.) I requested pictures of local airplanes on a websight dedicated to St Joe and got several. 2.) I found copies of some 1958 magazines with a 6 pg article on the designer of the plane. For me, this is like finding the Holy Grail. A MODEL CAN NOW BE BUILT !!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2011)

Congratulations Andy. Always good to eventually fin the info you need.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 8, 2011)

That is pretty cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2011)

Good stuff Andy!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2011)

Finally got the master BR and the spare BR finished. It all started because the ceilings were cracking. I called a plasterer.... he screwed up the panels and gave us new ceilings. Then the rooms had to be painted and trimmed, then SWMBO wanted crown molding. That went up yesterday. Today just some minor touchup and it's all done.

She still needs to find curtains for the master BR.

Charles


----------



## rochie (Dec 10, 2011)

very nice Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2011)

Good days skiing...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2011)

Nicely done Charles.

While i am not in Charle's class......29th Wedding Anniversary today, went out to lunch yesterday, more convenient!


----------



## rochie (Dec 11, 2011)

many congratulations Wayne.

me i've survived another week of s**t at work !


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking great, Charles.  

Congratulations Wayne - and Mrs. Wayne.   

My good stuff today:

"Inherited" Dad's hammer drill, sander, bayonet saw, lots of drills (- that have now been sorted into varying thickness/metal drills/wood drills/brick drills *sigh!*) and socket wrench set.
And knowing dad, the tools are good quality. Yum!

I want an extra tool box for christmas, the old one is filled to the brim now! 
(The field shovel is only there to show the size of the box)
















And spoiled myself rotten to top everything off, with a new box set of "Band of Brothers" - the old set was worn thin and won't play properly anymore, everything's jumping and skipping whenever I try to watch an episode.  
I found the box set on sale at my local Blockbuster.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2011)

On that note.....getting Band of Brothers and Pacific Bluray box set for Chrissy! 
Thanks for the wishes too!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you very much for the kind words and sympathy in the "What annoyed you today?"-thread, guys - here's an update. 

I called mom this afternoon to check up on news on dad, and she told me that he had gotten "released" from the hospital, and that she was waiting for him to call for her to go pick him up when I called her.
She had just told me that it had turned out that dad's medication was wrong and that it had caused his heart to freak out, when the doorbell rang - dad had gotten hold of a taxi, and so he went home by himself. 
So dad's home now, he's gotten some new heart medicine, and he's going to see his usual physician tomorrow to sort out the dosage and all. 
Phew!!!


----------



## Readie (Dec 14, 2011)

Cheered me up today?
Taking the Labradors out in the cold, wind and rain. They loved it and so did I
John


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 14, 2011)

Finished with Xmas music as I finished that most dreaded of all my tasks Xmas Shopping . So help me if I hear another Xmas tune I'm going to track and rip out the speakers


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2011)

Creme Brulee!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 14, 2011)

Spent all day working on someone's personal computer....DVD player would only eject using the manual eject (there's a teeny tiny hole in the front bezel/faceplate of every CD/DVD drive in a PC, you can straighten one turn out of a paperclip, poke it in there, and get the drive to pop out about 1/2 inch, then pull it open the rest of the way), pushing the button or right-clicking on the drive and selecting "eject" would not work, it would try to open, but kept getting stuck on something. So I took the cover off the drive, checked the gearing, blew out about 40 years' worth of dust buildup, checked the grease, etc, everything looked fine, no stripped gears or foreign objects lodged inside. Plugged it in to PC power with all of the casing and faceplates off, powered it up, it ejected as smooth as can be. Put the top/side cover on, wouldn't open. Now, this whole time, I'm holding the dang thing because the bottom plate is not on, so the internal PCboard is exposed, with all the nifty solder joints poking out the bottom. Don't want that to come in contact with the metal internals of the PC. So, after trying to find some rubber O-rings roughly the same size/thickness as the belt that drives the eject motor/pulley (maintenance dept didnt' have any), I mentioned to my boss that I was going to try cannibalizing one of the ancient drives in one of the company's ancient PC's. He immediately launched into reasons why not, and did I try this, and that, and what else I didn't do...I mentioned another option, which he looked skeptical about, and asked if I'd hooked it up without the cover (which I had), but I guess he didn't believe me, because he took it over and plugged it in without the casing on. Then powered on the computer. Then opened/closed the drive (which worked fine, still). Then set the drive down on the computer case. With the power still on. Which promptly started to smoke really badly. LOL 

belt for eject motor: $2
day of troubleshooting: $15/hr
watching your boss fry a customer's hardware because he thinks you're an idiot: priceless.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 14, 2011)

That's good news Maria, glad to hear your dad's finally home. 

RA, that is priceless.  Sounds like the drive to the ejector was either overloading or the there was a short to the drive motor. 

What made my day was getting ahold of a rumor that a company called Wing XL may be releasing a .......drum roll please......



1:32 scale P-61 Black Widow in the A, B, and possibly C variant.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, its an older computer (6, 7 years old, something like that), so with all the dust and heat buildup, it doesn't surprise me that over time the belt (basically a rubber band) would stretch a little and not get as good a grip on the pulley. That, or the motor isn't putting out as much power. The other alternative is that on the underside of the top housing, there's a round white plastic piece. Inside is a magnet. When the CD is put in the drive, the drive spindle raises up, lifting the CD off the tray (so it doesn't come out scratched to hell). The magnet in the upper portion latches on to the spindle, and "locks" the CD in place. This is either a rare-earth or niobium magnet, depending on which website you read, so it'll pretty much hold Crispy Creme's Miss July on a wall without slipping. When the eject button is pushed, the spindle drops down a fraction of an inch so that the tray can slide by above it. If the drive motor isn't powerful enough to overcome the magnetic attraction, the tray will just bump into the spindle and not move at all. There's a "fix" for that involving putting a small circle of two layers of duct tape between the magnet and the plastic holder (between the magnet and the spindle, basically) to help cut down some of the magnetic field, weakening it enough to let the spindle move. This is the point at which my boss took over and fried the thing. So does the duct-tape trick work? No idea. How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop? The world will never know.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## N4521U (Dec 15, 2011)

Did a little calligraphy and handwriting lesson with my wifes second grade class the end of the day today. Second lesson with them and it has been great. I may do a regular weekly thing with her next class. They seem to eat it up. Just trying to make handwriting interesting for them.


----------



## Readie (Dec 15, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> Finished with Xmas music as I finished that most dreaded of all my tasks Xmas Shopping . So help me if I hear another Xmas tune I'm going to track and rip out the speakers



You must a favourite Neil?
Slade perhaps?


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Found a nearly new alternator for my car in a local junkyard for $35!. When new alternators start at $150.00, I am willingto take the chance on the junkyard unit. I will be happy if it would only last until next year sometime, but got a good feeling, as the new (or old as it was) alternator is a recently reman'd Bosch unit. Keeping my fingers crossed my gamble pays off!


----------



## Readie (Dec 15, 2011)

Go for it.
My MINI Cooper S needed the power steering assembly renewing. I could not find a used part that was warranted in working order so I got well stung at the ever smiling local BMW dealer...I go home and f*** me gentle whats on ebay? just what I needed at a fraction of the new part price.
Hey ho.
John


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Swapped out the alternators over my lunch hour, took it up to the local parts store and it tested out fine! If it lasts a long time, I'll be a hero! But for right now, the cars is running great, and charging properly and 1/6th the cost of new!


----------



## Readie (Dec 15, 2011)

Messy1 said:


> Swapped out the alternators over my lunch hour, took it up to the local parts store and it tested out fine! If it lasts a long time, I'll be a hero! But for right now, the cars is running great, and charging properly and 1/6th the cost of new!



Job done. More beer money for Christmas too !
John


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2011)

getting home and finding some new books I ordered had been delivered....


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 16, 2011)

First and foremost:
Dad is home with mom, and the moving went great today - they've found a good moving company, with good young strong moving people, who treat my folks really great. That's a relief. 
The moving is going fine, and Jørn and I will help out on sunday - my folks will be at their new apartment tomorrow, where the rest of their furniture will be moved in.

And I've had a good christmas party at the museum today, together with all the other at the museum.
We've had wonderful food, plenty of good stuff to drink - and the "honningsyp" (honey snaps) I made for everyone was a success.  
It's a specialty from the danish island of Bornholm, where the Bornholmers in the old days used honey in their moonshine "fusel alchohol" to soften the taste and make the stuff drinkable. Heh.







Image courtesy of Frulund.dk

Nowadays you use a whole bottle (3/4 liter) of Brøndum snaps or Rød Aalborg, and a whole jar (450 grams) of danish or even better: Christiansø-honey. You heat the honey in a watherbath, and when it's liquid, you pour it into the snaps in a bowl little by little while stirring the snaps. The fumes themselves is almost enough to make you light-headed, heh.
Add a little cognac if you want a sharper taste, then pour the stuff on some bottles and refrigerate for about a week, and shake the bottles now and then to make sure it gets mixed properly. 

We also played bingo after the dinner, and I won an electric screwdriver, so now I _really _want a big toolbox for christmas!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2011)

N4521U said:


> Did a little calligraphy and handwriting lesson with my wifes second grade class the end of the day today. Second lesson with them and it has been great. I may do a regular weekly thing with her next class. They seem to eat it up. Just trying to make handwriting interesting for them.



Talk about a dying art form!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 16, 2011)

What cheered me up today ?.... finding a gunsight I'd sold on ebay recently re-advertised by the 'new' owner at a price nearly five time what I sold it for..... and the dude selling reckons its A. Rare B. worth five times what I sold it for C.the dude know sweet FA about airplanes and D...its radically overpriced and any fool with one iota of intelligence would have done some research on the web to back up his over inflated ideas !!!. 

Yes, I'm watching said item and when it doesn't sell, I'm gonna have soo much fun telling the guy about his item....and I might even wish him a Happy Christmas and 'prosperous' new year atv the same time!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2011)

You could ask him a question about it, I think it will show up on the listing.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 17, 2011)

Today, me and my missus are celebrating our fifty-sixth wedding anniversary. Got an extra $100.00 (us) so I told her I'd take her anywhere she wants to go for dinner. They have been good years.... and I'd do it all over again !

Charles


----------



## rochie (Dec 17, 2011)

many, many congratulations to you and your good lady wife Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2011)

A big  to you and the Mrs Charles!

That is just awesome, and I am jealous my friend!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 17, 2011)

Awesome Charles ,I'm ver very pleasded for especially with all the crap you've put up with this year medically


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2011)

Many congratulations to you both Charles. Have a great night out.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 17, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> Awesome Charles ,I'm very, very pleased for especially with all the crap you've put up with this year medically



Thanks, Neil. It started October of 2010 with the cancer diagnosis, then all the tests, and two operations. She has been right by my side throughout it all. For this I am very grateful. Let's hope we make it to 70 !

Thanks to the rest of my friends, both here and on FB, for their warm wishes. Really.... they are appreciated.

Charles Edna Mae Cheeseman


----------



## Trebor (Dec 17, 2011)

I got promoted to full time at my work yesterday  instead of working weekends, I'm now working weekdays!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 17, 2011)

- relaxing after a very active day.

- have helped mom and dad unpack in their new apartment, it's a whole life packed in those cardboard boxes. Kitchen stuff was the most awful stuff to unpack, clothes will be unpacked later, when their new bedroom closet gets assembled.

- later, their new sofa, dad's new chair and foot stool arrived together with the bedroom closet. We unpacked the chair, footstool and sofa (I *hate* vaccuum wrap plastic!), and I assembled the sofa, hefting it around, up, down, upside down and all, to screw the legs on the thing.

- when I got home, I went bananas and started drilling holes for all the stuff that I've so far been using nails for, and I put up a coat rack behind my bedroom door, which has been lying around for ages - it felt _wonderful _to _finally _be able to put that one up, and use it for my clothes!

- hung a couple of old-fashioned brass candle holders on the wall in my wee hallway, plus drilled in a screw for my mirror the same place. I won an electric screwdriver at the christmas dinner yesterday, so all that screwing-in-screws was a piece of cake. 
I did have an electric screwdriver already, but this new one is better quality, and the engine in it is stronger - yay! 
I love power tools! 
And dad let me have his old hammer drill when he cleaned up his workshop at the old house, plus a few other tools (jigsaw, sander), so now I definitely need a bigger tool box - I want one for christmas. 

- pondering visiting the local burger joint, Charlie Burger, for a pork sandwich (- big!), and the neighboring Blockbuster for crisps and maybe a good movie. 

- may I sleep now??? *giggle*


----------



## Readie (Dec 17, 2011)

ccheese said:


> Thanks, Neil. It started October of 2010 with the cancer diagnosis, then all the tests, and two operations. She has been right by my side throughout it all. For this I am very grateful. Let's hope we make it to 70 !
> 
> Thanks to the rest of my friends, both here and on FB, for their warm wishes. Really.... they are appreciated.
> 
> Charles Edna Mae Cheeseman



Charles Edna,
My congratulations and best wishes for a long, healthy life together.
Regards
John


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2011)

Big Congratulation Charles, sorry I missed you when I called....at least you got my message!


----------



## DBII (Dec 19, 2011)

I was digging around the used book store and found a copy of Meatballs and Dead Birds. I took it home and could not put it down. The author published his war photos af Japanese aircraft before they were destroyed after the war.

Amazon.com: Meatballs and Dead Birds: A Photo Gallery of Destroyed Japanese Aircraft in World War II (9780811731614): James P. Gallagher: Books

DBII


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 19, 2011)

Been out of touch for a while. Congrats to Charles and Edna Mae on you're anniversary. Also glad to hear your father has been sprung once again BB, hopefully things settle down for you and your parents now.

What cheered me up today, it's nearly lunch time, and I'm going to cheat on my diet today!!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 19, 2011)

Was hunting around the attic yesterday and found a box of my old shoes from when I was in grade school. 2 pair of leather Converse and a pair of 1970's style cowboy boots were still in good shape. Showed them to my 14 year old daughter and she went ballistic! And they even fit her! I guess the old [email protected] is back in. She will probably like them better than any of her Christmas gifts.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2011)

Finally all those years of being a pack-rat might have paid off for me!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2011)

getting home after a pain in the butt day...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 20, 2011)

Treated myself to a christmas pressie today...aw alright, I gave in to temptation. *snort* *giggle*






First, I bought these two silver stain beauties for my pen collection - got 'em both cheaply for 500 DKK.

And later I returned to the shop, because I had forgotten to check if the owner of the shop had any fountain pens for sale.
Funnily enough, a lady was at the shop when I got there; she asked for the silver filigree quill pen, which I had bought earlier today, so I guess I was damned lucky - I had been eyeing that particular pen for a couple of days, y'see. 
It turned out that the owner of the shop had some fountain pens for sale, and so I fell for this little Morrison beauty:






There's a ring enbedded at the top of the pen, so that you can carry the pen in a small chain or a string around your neck.
Got it for 200 DKK, which is absolutely alright for such a beauty. 

And..I wouldn't have bought the pens if I hadn't already bought all the christmas pressies for my folks and Jørn. 
Now I knew I culd afford them all for once, and so this is my treat for myself.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2011)

1 day of work to go for 10 days Chrissy holidays.....


----------



## rochie (Dec 22, 2011)

xmas season at work is all but finished, just got to do the residential package on 24th, 25th, 26th, 70 people sitting around the hotel waiting to be given more and more food and you can see them thinking why are we sat here !!!!!!


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 22, 2011)

A friend of mine posted this to his facebook profile. Thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 22, 2011)

Messy1 said:


> A friend of mine posted this to his facebook profile. Thought it was pretty funny.
> View attachment 187769


not to offend but the guy is a retard, If I was the next door neighbour my signwould read "next door neighbour not home and he collects guns"


----------



## Readie (Dec 22, 2011)

Messy1 said:


> A friend of mine posted this to his facebook profile. Thought it was pretty funny.
> View attachment 187769



The 'house is not armed'...I had a vision of a shotgun totting bungalow 

We are not allowed weapons here and if you hit a would be robber with a baseball bat he can sue you....

John


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> not to offend but the guy is a retard, If I was the next door neighbour my signwould read "next door neighbour not home and he collects guns"



And my counter-sign would be, "You may guess if I'm not home or just rob my neighbor who is demonstrably unarmed." 

Really!? Pb?


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 22, 2011)

Matt308 said:


> And my counter-sign would be, "You may guess if I'm not home or just rob my neighbor who is demonstrably unarmed."
> 
> Really!? Pb?


No its a silly sign like saying my next door neighnour is pro life , it ain't my business,just like how or who you vote for . Wasn't that part of the War of Independence thing


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2011)

It's a frickin joke. Ridicule the sign, but not the message. I would never post such stoopid $hit in my yard against my neighbor or anyone else. But don't get caught up in the internet emotional drama. Pb, if you were my neighbor, my sign would read, "My neighbor likes F-104 widow makers. And I defend his first amendment rights with my second amendment capability!!".


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh... and my neighborhood has covenants (not the HALO type). We wouldn't put up with any frickin' signs no matter what the cause.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2011)

Humor people. Humor. It's Christmas, remember?


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 22, 2011)

Matt308 said:


> Pb, if you were my neighbor, my sign would read, "My neighbor likes F-104 widow makers. And I defend his first amendment rights with my second amendment capability!!".


With a topic like defending the 104 I have divine right on my side


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2011)

Si tu haces, amigo.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2011)

10 day break....started..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 23, 2011)

What cheered me up today? Finished up Christmas shopping last night, mad I hate shopping!!! Thinking I'm going to take a half day off from work today and go out and put a down payment down on a Varmint Rifle I've been eyeing up. A Remington 700 VS-SF II in .204 Ruger Caliber. Would prefer a .22-250 but have not been finding them locally and the .204 is on sale. Look out Coyotes!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 23, 2011)

That sounds like fun. Not sure how popular .204Ruger is though. Might be hard to find ammo in the future unless you collect alot of brass and reload yourself.

I'm looking forward to Christmas with my boys. I've got some cool knives, an iPod 4, dummy hand grenade, coins from all over the world, and some other goodies. They are gonna have fun Christmas day.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 23, 2011)

Matt308 said:


> That sounds like fun. Not sure how popular .204Ruger is though. Might be hard to find ammo in the future unless you collect alot of brass and reload yourself.
> 
> I'm looking forward to Christmas with my boys. I've got some cool knives, an iPod 4, dummy hand grenade, coins from all over the world, and some other goodies. They are gonna have fun Christmas day.


 
I thought that about the .204 ammo at first, but I can find it in every hunting/sporting goods store. Went to the store that had the rifle to see if they had marked down the price. They didn't and I just couldn't pull the trigger on a near $1000 rifle for varmint hunting. Stopped at a Sporting good store I had not been in for several years and they had a less expensive version of the same rifle, only in .22-250 caliber and a left hander. I picked it up. Now to mount a scope and break in the barrel.

Sounds like the younguns are going to have a good time at your place.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2011)

Sweet Buck!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2011)

First holiday sleep in...


----------



## rochie (Dec 25, 2011)

130 people fed 4 courses in 95 minutes, love it 
2 hours and will be on way home


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2011)

That even though my kids have had to deal with a lot of <bleep> this year, they both said it was the best Christmas ever.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2011)

Sleep in, modelling time, relaxing time.....


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 26, 2011)

Sleep in, not having to do anything until later this afternoon, where I'll be visiting my parents to help mom figure out how to do the laundry in the apartment laundrette. The washing machines has got those touch screen thingies where you set the program, it'll be interesting to see if we can figure it out.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2011)

Sleeping in late......


----------



## rochie (Dec 26, 2011)

day off and spending my Xmas cash in online model stores !!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 26, 2011)

A good stereo + powerful amps + cables + good tv + Rammstein concert dvd = local powerful readings on the Richter scale _loads _of fun, trying to find out whether or not the apartment neighbours can _actually _hit the rhytm on the water pipes! *cackle*


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2011)

BBC Sport - Manchester United 5-0 Wigan


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 26, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> A good stereo + powerful amps + cables + good tv + Rammstein concert dvd = local powerful readings on the Richter scale _loads _of fun, trying to find out whether or not the apartment neighbours can _actually _hit the rhytm on the water pipes! *cackle*



Good stereo + powerful amps, etc. oh do tell young lady! I'm in love... [hides computer from wife]


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 27, 2011)

...damn, Rammstein: Live aus Berlin looks and _sounds _great on the new tv that I got today!    
Plus I ran a couple of wires from the tv to the stereo = endless possibilities for loads of air guitar, headbanging and bouncing around!  .thumbright:
And....ooooh, I can hardly wait to watch Battle of Britain, Band of Brothers, The Pacific, and the various WW2 Luftwaffe/RAF-documentaries that I've got on dvd!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2011)

Almost done on my second JG301 190....


----------



## rochie (Dec 28, 2011)

ordered a load of kits for my stash and got a few modelling tools quite cheap this morning !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 29, 2011)

Just under 2 more hours of work today, then a 4 day weekend, woohoo. Do a little bowhunting, a little ice fishing (if the ice is still safe as it's been pretty warm), and shoot some rifles.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2011)

Date with a red head


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2011)

got through my GB painting nice and smooth today....


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Just realized I can watch the ISU/Rutgers bowl game online on ESPN at work!


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 31, 2011)

Played hockey for 3 hours. Longest I've played that I can remember. Only downside is I now can't walk up stairs.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 1, 2012)

Leftovers from yesterday:
Beef tenderloin sliced, diced and tossed into brown gravy and boiled for a few mins, then poured over boiled, fried potatoes. *hiccup*
And paid for my membership to the support group of the Danisn Aviation Museum. 
http://flymuseum.dk/



Catch22 said:


> Played hockey for 3 hours. Longest I've played that I can remember. Only downside is I now can't walk up stairs.



Drink lots of water and do stretch exercises galore.
It'll hurt like hell while you do it, but it'll help.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 2, 2012)

January issues of FlyPast and Aeroplane, one has got a big article on the Spitfire Mk. I, and the other a big article about RAF Bomber Command during WW2.
Plus two Essie nail polishes - black, and a clear top-/basecoat.
I never thought I'd write this, as I've never used nail polish before, but: My other Essie black nail polish is empty.


----------



## Pong (Jan 5, 2012)

Someone lent me a 50mm f1.8 lens and I plan to do some fun things with it.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 5, 2012)

Kaylen's feelin better! Still not 100%, but she's feeling well enough to run around the house and play, pitch a screaming fit at the mention of bath-time (and another one when we told her it was time to get out. Go figger.), feed two or three cough-drops to the dog (and, very considerately, run all the way into the kitchen to throw the wrappers in the garbage). She'll still be on antibiotics for a few more days, and has bruises on her arms from the IV attempts, but she felt well enough to poke her head into the garage when I got home and smile at me. Dam, but that was one of the best smiles I've seen in a long time (crappy week at work on top of all this makes her smiles so much better)! Thanks again for all the prayers and well-wishes, y'all!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2012)

That's awesome news RA!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2012)

Tha's great news Kirk!


----------



## rochie (Jan 6, 2012)

RA's good news

also my sister inlaw gave birth to a baby boy this morning, all are ok as well


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats to the Swedes for winning Gold in in World Under 20 's 1-0 in overtime , the Russian goaltending was very good as Canada found out night before


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2012)

Received another invitation to interview for medical school. So far out of my 4 choices I have received 2 interviews and should be receiving another one hopefully later this month. My final choice doesn't interview as far as I know. Fairly positive so far, got to nail one of these interviews, I know I can do it just got to do it...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 6, 2012)

Glad to hear she's doing much better RA. I told you she would be up to mischeif in no time

What cheered me up today? It's Friday, I just got paid, and I'm feeling like making some mishief of my own this weekend!!!


----------



## DBII (Jan 6, 2012)

64 days without employment and found out today that I am being considered for a postion. To bad it is an entry level position for a job I have been doing for 15 years but it should pay more than my former employer and better benefits. 

DBII


----------



## rochie (Jan 6, 2012)

DBII said:


> 64 days without employment and found out today that I am being considered for a postion. To bad it is an entry level position for a job I have been doing for 15 years but it should pay more than my former employer and better benefits.
> 
> DBII



fantastic news, fingers crossed for you mate


----------



## DBII (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks, I do not want to get use to not working. To much free time. 

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2012)

Good luck DB - hope you get the job. Once in, then you can start to take steps to rise up the ladder.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 6, 2012)

DBII said:


> 64 days without employment and found out today that I am being considered for a postion. To bad it is an entry level position for a job I have been doing for 15 years but it should pay more than my former employer and better benefits.
> 
> DBII


Better pay and less responsibility for a job you know how to do well. Sounds great to me, I wish you good luck!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> Kaylen's feelin better! Still not 100%, but she's feeling well enough to run around the house and play, pitch a screaming fit at the mention of bath-time (and another one when we told her it was time to get out. Go figger.), feed two or three cough-drops to the dog (and, very considerately, run all the way into the kitchen to throw the wrappers in the garbage). She'll still be on antibiotics for a few more days, and has bruises on her arms from the IV attempts, but she felt well enough to poke her head into the garage when I got home and smile at me. Dam, but that was one of the best smiles I've seen in a long time (crappy week at work on top of all this makes her smiles so much better)! Thanks again for all the prayers and well-wishes, y'all!



Makes my frickin day. And thus my vote for "What cheered ME up today".


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2012)

Good luck DB, hope things work out man....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 7, 2012)

‎- has been practical today.
Helped my parents look for mini-shelves (- why does EVERYONE go to the furniture stores on saturday???), managed to assemble a semi-large bookshelf and filled it, assembled lamps and put wires in the various sockets, tossed out cardboard from bookshelf, and has been relaxing with tv and candy this evening.
I'm going to sleep really well tonight.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 9, 2012)

- finished a long-running, boring, dull and deeply uninteresting work task today - yay!  

- bought new black thick sturdy pants with two gold zippers in front and black leather trimmings on the pocket edges.  
They cost a friggin' fortune (154 USD   ), but I think they're so sturdy that they'll last a lifetime, and so comfortable that I've already started to live in them. :rolling: 
Plus I've been wishing for them and wanting them for the past five-six months, so finally buying them today was deeply satisfying and a true joy. 

- bought some red suspenders.

- bought three new fountain pens for my collection.  

- finished doing the shopping for dinner tomorrow, no need to worry about that.







Zunfthosen/guild pants.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 13, 2012)

Had some time today so cleaned off my model work bench so I have plenty of room to work now. Must start another model now.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 13, 2012)

One more step towards pilot-hood!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 13, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> One more step towards pilot-hood!


Got me stumped. you can already structure sentences, can count to ten and are familiar with alphabet


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 15, 2012)

Finally managed to track down a danish dealer of Regia World Ball yarn, model "Deutschland", so now I've ordered 300 grams - soon it's time to knit socks for when I'll be going to the Rammstein koncert in Copenhagen in february.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 15, 2012)

Question...will anyone be able to hear Rammstein over those socks??


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 15, 2012)

Knitting and Rammstein, 2 words I never expected to see in the same sentence. 

Nice RA!


----------



## rochie (Jan 16, 2012)

recieved a parcel from a mate in Oz


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2012)

Felt my medical school interview went well today. Felt I brought up some good points and had well reasoned arguments for each of the questions put to me. Now just waiting to see what happens.


----------



## javlin (Jan 20, 2012)

That's good Hugh glad to hear it.Me? I have been hammering out that new project good today I have almost all my 1/4 circles cut and sanded top and bottom this is going pretty quick 4-6 hrs thus far.

Here is a PDF of what I am building 12' long  http://prism2.mem.drexel.edu/~paul/handyman/wallHangingWorkBench.pdf


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2012)

despite the heat got a good portion of painting done on my GB build!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2012)

Good luck Hugh!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2012)

Dan has popped back in to the forum!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 22, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Dan has popped back in to the forum!



That kind of floored me before breakfast.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2012)

Australia Day holiday....


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 26, 2012)

This picture made me laugh.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2012)

Thats great, considering I am watching Star Wars Episode V at the moment...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 29, 2012)

Just filed my taxes today. Gettin a refund this year. That always helps!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2012)

Good stuff Kirk....paying...really sucks...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 31, 2012)

Finally finally _finally _found the Stanley Pack 'n Latch storage box that I've been looking for like mad for the last...what? 5-6 years? 






I've already got a similar box for my fly tying gear - materials, hooks, tools, what have you - and I needed one more to be able to store the rest of the stuff.
Found it today at Bauhaus in Glostrup. 


And gave up on ordering the Regia World Ball yarn - lack of patience on my behalf - and bought some sock yarn at a local yarn dealer today:







Aaaaaaaaand found some other yarn that I want to make a scarf of, complete with a Rammstein-logo. 






The Rammstein concert in Copenhagen is on Feb. 21st, and I've got a ticket. 
Time to start knitting, methinks.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 31, 2012)

You are a Wild Chick!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 31, 2012)

And a _knitting _one to boot, dear.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Readie (Feb 1, 2012)

Seeing the Thin Lizzy concert last night at the Plymouth Pavillions.
Scott Gorman is still knocking out the riffs.
A great evening...I may get what's left of my hearing back at some stage today....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Got drawn for Turkey hunting in my home state this spring. Early season so the birds should not be as leary as they were last year?


----------



## Readie (Feb 1, 2012)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Got drawn for Turkey hunting in my home state this spring. Early season so the birds should not be as leary as they were last year?



Have auto shotgun? know no fear


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Readie said:


> Have auto shotgun? know no fear


 
No Semi-auto for me, just a short barrelled pump action. Should only need one shot if you let them get, or should I say if they get close enough. I may carry both the shotgun and my longbow, if one gets close I may take him with the bow. Now the 2.5 month wait!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 2, 2012)

Coffee. Breakfast. More coffee. Cigarettes. Rammstein.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2012)

finishing off the week and getting home to relax...


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Local weather is calling for a large storm starting tonight and all weekend for Iowa. Hoping for lots of snow that I can sit and watch comfortably from my patio doors!


----------



## Readie (Feb 3, 2012)

Knack all today...


----------



## Marcel (Feb 4, 2012)

Ice skating! Have been doing that all afternoon. Perfect weather, perfect ice and not many people on the ice. Just a perfect afternoon.


----------



## brucejscott (Feb 4, 2012)

My son left Friday out of Philadelphia for a flight to Austria for a ski trip with my mom ( he's 17 ). Finally heard from him. Safe and sound and on the ground. I can sleep now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2012)

Westham 2 Millwall 1 holding firm at the top of the table.....for now...


----------



## Readie (Feb 5, 2012)

Warmer today.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 5, 2012)

Went for a walk in the snow today.
Walked home, napped, had dinner, am now enjoying my evening coffee.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2012)

Got a call from my ex-wife, telling me she's found the photographs taken of the crew of the 625 Squadron Lancaster 'Oozlum Bird', when they signed prints of my painting of their aircraft.They were shot down in 1944, over Stuttgart. 
Brilliant - I thought the pics were lost!


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 5, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Got a call from my ex-wife, telling me she's found the photographs taken of the crew of the 625 Squadron Lancaster 'Oozlum Bird', when they signed prints of my painting of their aircraft.They were shot down in 1944, over Stuttgart.
> Brilliant - I thought the pics were lost!


Great news Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2012)

Sure is! I'll post some when I receive them, as I took pics of the guys sitting in their respective crew positions in the Lanc at East Kirby, the first time they'd met up all together in 50 years!


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 5, 2012)

An old friend of mine just found me on Facebook. We were on the USS Cavalla together way back in the day, he was my best man at my first wedding. Awesome!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 6, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Sure is! I'll post some when I receive them, as I took pics of the guys sitting in their respective crew positions in the Lanc at East Kirby, the first time they'd met up all together in 50 years!



That's great Terry, looking forward to the pics.

As for my day, the talk of a possible few days in Bali and Singapore but not until mid-late winter. That's July August for us.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2012)

Look forward to them pics Terry, great news mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xjUUf_sK84_

And BBC Sport - Scotland stand-off Dan Parks retires from international rugby bought time he called time...


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 7, 2012)

That's pretty cool Gnomey!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2012)

My darling wife let me finish my first 109 for the current Group build today....


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 11, 2012)

Nuuumann's cheerful response to my guessing the Mu-2!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 12, 2012)

Confirmed all the bookings for the Bali trip in late July.


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 17, 2012)

I finally asked Angie the BIG question last night, and she said YES! She said since the 49ers did so good this past year, I can subscribe to NFL Sunday Ticket! 
I also asked her the other BIG question, and she said she would marry me too! All in all it was a great night!


----------



## rochie (Feb 17, 2012)

Congratulations Byron !!!!!


----------



## Readie (Feb 18, 2012)

You are a smoothie Byron, nice one and congratulations too 

John


----------



## Readie (Feb 18, 2012)

The Supergreens won 4 nil today.
Back on track at last 
John


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 19, 2012)

Helped the boss finally finish a jigsaw that’s been hanging around for a week or more.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 19, 2012)

Messy1 said:


> I finally asked Angie the BIG question last night, and she said YES! She said since the 49ers did so good this past year, I can subscribe to NFL Sunday Ticket!
> I also asked her the other BIG question, and she said she would marry me too! All in all it was a great night!




 Awesome!!!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2012)

Feelin' real good about all the birthday greetings and well wishes from people all over the world (even Australia !), most of whom I've never met. Makes a bloke feel real swell.... Thanks to all of you,...... If I may borrow Mr. Spock's famous line, "you are, and always shall be, my friends".

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2012)

Got a totally unexpected, "out of the blue" advance Birthday present from Glenn (T-Bolt) for my 15th Birthday next week! 
OK, it's 15 Birthdays but, being born on 29th February means I only have a Birthday every 4 years! 
If you can't work it out, that means I'll be 60 (going on 25 - yeah girls!), never thought I'd make it past 40 after some of life's experiences!! 
Really 'made up' receiving the kit from Glenn, especially as it's one I've wanted to do for many years!
Thanks very much again Glenn mate, very much appreciated!
Oh, by the way, having a fancy dress pi.... , er party, on Saturday coming - everyone welcome!
I'm a very happy bunny!!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2012)

Gonna have to iron my tux ya old bird! Happy Birthday!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 22, 2012)

Still high on yesterday's Rammstein concert...*hums*...Gott weiss ich will kein Engel sein...*whistles*


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 22, 2012)

Not cheered up as much as amused , just recieved a Xmas card today that had been mailed mid december . which according to my calculations travellrd at 4.6 MPH or 6kph a very steady quick marching/swimming pace by some stalwart mailman


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 22, 2012)

This...


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 22, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> This...


Looks like a poon hound


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## T Bolt (Feb 24, 2012)

Kind of like this one


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2012)

Bulls outlast Sharks - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2012)

My birthday, sleep in, relaxing etc....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 1, 2012)

After 2+ months of battling a wicked sinus infection and what appeared to be some nasty allergies to dust mites, things seem to finanlly be under control. About 3 weeks of anti-biotics seems to have finally taken care of the infection. Threw away the old mattress and bedspring (been sleeping on a camp cot for a little over a week now), took all of my dust coated books out of the bedroom, and am in the process of ripping up the carpet in order to help control the mite issue. I can finally breath again, still get awakend by the occaional wheezing from residual dust-mite allery flair-ups, but nothing like before.
Crossing my fingers that this is finally under control. Now I just need to pay all the doctor bills


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 2, 2012)

Happy birthday Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2012)

Cheers Jim!

...bit of time on my own today so.......modelling!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 3, 2012)

Sun is singing, the birds are waiting, the road shines and the motorcycle sings...or something. 
Later, guys! *wrooooooooom....*


----------



## DBII (Mar 4, 2012)

My #1 lady, from out of town came in for the weekend . Then she told me that she would be back in a couple of weeks!

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2012)

Careful man, those women are darned dangerous !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2012)

Your #1 lady? How many do you have?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2012)

done for the day...long weekend!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 9, 2012)

Put a book up for auction on that big internet auction site last night. Now, after just over 12 hours it has been bid up to over $200 with 6 more days to go!!!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 9, 2012)

The Chimay Ale I am currently sipping....


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 10, 2012)

I was rummaging through some old stickers that kids here used to collect in the '70's, when I found five almost unused decal sheets.
There's sheets for a USAF/RCAF unknown plane, a RAF Buccaneer (XW 550/XW525), a Siskin IIIA (RAF), a Sikorsky Sea King (Apollo Recovery) and an unknown WW2 Luftwaffe aircraft.
Funny to find old stuff like that.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2012)

no work today public holiday!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2012)

Got a call from my youngest daughter, at University in London. She took part in her very first Taekwondo competition yesterday - and won the Silver medal! I'm really pleased, more so as I used to compete when her age - a chip(ette) off the old block!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice, Terry!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats Terry!


----------



## Readie (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice one Terry.
the sun has cheered me up today
John


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 13, 2012)

I just got my car back from the transmission shop, repair came to a little below estimate, under $1500 including tax. Happy to have my car back! Not so happy about the repair cost, but not much could be done about it.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Temps supposed to be in the 60-70's all week. Not bad for the middle of March in Minnesota.


----------



## DBII (Mar 13, 2012)

*Your #1 lady? How many do you have? *

Two to many...now that I think about it, one is to many. 

DBII


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 16, 2012)

First real spring day today - 16 C, mild wind, sunshine all over - yes! 

Went shopping for the beverages we need to celebrate dad's birthday tomorrow, had a nice time.

And the red Lamy Safari fountain pen that I ordered and paid for on monday, arrived from Sweden today. Yum! 
It's great to have one of those again, it's a good, sturdy everyday fountain pen. 
The old one didn't survive getting accidentally stepped on when I dropped it, I'll be way more careful with this one. 

Am looking forward to receive the "Heart of the Ocean" necklace that I bought on eBay, and the black spiked leather necklace I bought at an online metal/goth shop. Talk about contradicting styles! 
Someone please _bury _my MasterCard ASAP!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 16, 2012)

It's Friday, I just got paid, and the weather is supposed to be sunny to partly cloudy and in the low to mid 70 deg F all weekend. Time to break out the smoker and cook up some good grub, some Guinness to keep me occupied while things cook and maybe a nice Bloody Mary or two (or three) to help keep me mellow!!!! Who's coming over for booze and barbeque?


----------



## Readie (Mar 16, 2012)

Messy1 said:


> I just got my car back from the transmission shop, repair came to a little below estimate, under $1500 including tax. Happy to have my car back! Not so happy about the repair cost, but not much could be done about it.



An accurate estimate from a garage...that would cheer anyone up!
Glad you are sorted Bryon.
John


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 16, 2012)

Got a reply from aforementioned friend that I PM'ed on FB about her annoying status updates, telling her how they made her appear = passive-aggressive and not confronting people that annoys her.
She says she won't write about people anymore on FB.
DAFUQ???? 
YAY! She listened!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2012)

McLaren 1-2 in F1 qualifying. Now to do it in the race as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2012)

Local footy team just won the Pre season Grand Final cup! Go Crows!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2012)

McLaren 1-3 in the F1 this morning. Should of been a 1-2 but had some bad luck with the safety car.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 20, 2012)

Yay! Won a ticket to the performance The Venus Labyrinth with Cantabile 2 at Amager for tomorrow.
And I am going to do a review + photos for Denmark's Radio's Art Club - yes!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2012)

Another good days skiing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2012)

Think that my loan is paid off! £60 plus each month! Party time!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Think that my loan is paid off! £60 plus each month! Party time!


 
Uh oh, this could be trouble. Lock up your Wives, daughters, sisters, sheep, well maybe not the sheep


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2012)

it's been said before...Friday is done, Weekend time!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 26, 2012)

Went and tried two-three different new motorcycle helmets today:
Schuberth S2, Schuberth C3 and BMW System 6.
The S2 didn't fit well (- too tight and edgy inside even though the size was right), the BMW was way too narrow around the cheeks, pressing the inside of my cheeks in between my teeth when the helmet was closed (- ow! Ew! Ick!), and the C3 fitted perfectly and was very comfortable. 
The dealer didn't have the C3 in my preferred colour (white), so he ordered it for me, and I'll pick it up tomorrow.  

My old helmet (white BMW System 4) is totally worn out, and frankly it should've been replaced 6-7 years ago. 
The fabric lining is coming undone, the foam liner is coming loose in a couple of places, and there are several tears on the inner lining that need repairs, so it's about time I get me a new helmet. 
And the really really cool thing is that I'll then be able to wear it when Bakken opens on thursday - yay!
Plus - I must confess - that I am totally and utterly in love with a very smart feature on the new helmet: Built-in sunglasses that can be flicked out of the way - or in use - at the touch of a glove-friendly button.  
Damn, I'm looking forward to picking up the new helmet!   







Schuberth C3.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 27, 2012)

That is one sweet helmet Maria! Happy trails...I miss riding...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow Maria.....Nice!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. *hugs* 
Damn, the new helmet is even better than I thought it'd be!
The air noise is reduced noticeably compared with my old helmet, it's lighter, more comfortable - and the built-in sun visor rrrrrrocks!  
I'm so happy about the helmet, yay! *runs all over the place, bouncing happily about*

Annnnnd...I got me a really nice summer balaclava, too - it's made of pure silk, it was on sale. *snatch* 
Plus I checked out a couple of off-road boots, but when I checked the price tag (...it's BMW, need I say more???  ) I just...left them standing on the shelf. *broad, toothy grin*


----------



## ccheese (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks sweet, Maria. Everyone that rides, needs a helmet !

I'm tickled pink that the Rufe is finished. 

Charles


----------



## rochie (Mar 28, 2012)

ccheese said:


> I'm tickled pink that the Rufe is finished.
> 
> Charles


and it looks great Charles

me just got the house i've been looking to rent so we can move out of the inlaws house, as much as i love them we were all getting a bit of cabin fever


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2012)

Great news Karl. Has it got a self-contained modelling room?!!?


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 28, 2012)

Thought this was hilarious its a little clip about a product that was No 1 diet aid up until 70's and then for some reason sales fell off

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTitP5_yDUU_


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 28, 2012)

A last minute change at work means a much lighter work load tonight!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 29, 2012)

Ooooooooo
got the day off tomorrow


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 29, 2012)

N4521U said:


> Ooooooooo
> got the day off tomorrow



Oooooooooooo…………an extra round of golf then!


----------



## rochie (Mar 29, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Great news Karl. Has it got a self-contained modelling room?!!?


ooohhhhhh yeah !!!!!
it even has shelves all ready for my completed kits, they must have known is all i can say !!!!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2012)

You bucky lastard !! Congratulations mate, pleased for you.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 29, 2012)

Good deal Karl! No in-laws, a place to work and ready made shelves. I'd move into a cave if it had those 3 things


----------



## rochie (Mar 29, 2012)

T Bolt said:


> Good deal Karl! No in-laws, a place to work and ready made shelves. I'd move into a cave if it had those 3 things


did think about it Glenn, might be cheaper as well !


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 29, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> Thought this was hilarious its a little clip about a product that was No 1 diet aid up until 70's and then for some reason sales fell off
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTitP5_yDUU_



My sister used those way back when...
They actually didn't taste that bad.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2012)

Good stuff Karl, pleased for ya man....


----------



## rochie (Mar 31, 2012)

cheers Wayne


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 1, 2012)

Just ordered my first electrical guitar + amp - a Fender kit. 
I've been playing classical and acoustic guitar for many years until a long hiatus.
It's time for something _new_. (Hm, I wonder how "Malagueña" will sound, metal-style! *giggle*)
DAMN I'm beginning to feel really _really _sorry for my neighbours!  
No worries though, I've got headphones. 
AND realising that the skin on my chord hand fingers resembles fo**skin more than anything else, when it comes to sensitivity!  
Ah well, I guess I'll be able to work on _that _in a couple of days!


----------



## DBII (Apr 5, 2012)

I spent all Sunday afternoon looking at warbirds with my father. maybe I will have pictures soon. Big news , I finaly have 3 job interviews for next week! 

DBII


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome DB!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 5, 2012)

Good Luck Db! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2012)

That's great news! Keeping my fingers crossed for you (or I would, if they weren't knackered by arthritis!). Good luck, you deserve a break.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 6, 2012)

Going on vacation in a couple of short hours!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2012)

Ester Long weekend...


----------



## rochie (Apr 6, 2012)

DBII said:


> I spent all Sunday afternoon looking at warbirds with my father. maybe I will have pictures soon. Big news , I finaly have 3 job interviews for next week!
> 
> DBII


Fantastic news DB


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 6, 2012)

Great news David! Best of luck!

Today is the first of 10 days off work. Not going anywhere, just working around the house.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2012)

relaxing day with the Boss Lady...


----------



## rochie (Apr 7, 2012)

off work the next three days, would rather be moving house than be at work much less stressfull !

oh wait i am !!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2012)

Good luck with the move mate. Will e-mail you after you're settled, with dates for Jan's visit and Elvington trip - sometime in the last two weeks of this month.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2012)

Charles great "All Clear" News!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 11, 2012)

Ditto


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Only one week to go until a 5 day vacation. Gonna hit the woods and see if I can bag a Wild Turkey (not the kind in a bottle, that comes afterwards). Don't really care if I even get a bird, I just want to get out of town and sit in the woods away from the rat race.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 11, 2012)

Found a bracelet and a couple of earrings to match the "Heart of the Ocean" necklace I've got.
I'll be going to a friends' 30th birthday in may, and all us lasses that have been invited, and who know each other, have decided to gang up, buy a common pressie (- it'll be a really nice one, we're 17 ladies who know each other) and dress up - big time! 
It means big dresses and jewelry all over, so now I'm on the lookout for something nice to wear (- apart from the jewelry) that doesn't cost a friggin' fortune, like a gala gown.
Thinking about going goth style, as I'm not wholeheartedly into "pretty princess stuff". 
Maybe jeans, black corsage, black leather jacket, black fingerless half gloves, military boots, hair done in spikes, heavy black and blue makeup to match the jewelry - and abovementioned jewelry.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2012)

Got me money from me bank (thank you ever so much!), so I spent some of it on this lovely lass.... 8)


----------



## rochie (Apr 12, 2012)

looks good old boy but i dont think thats how a Revell He 111 should look like when built !!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2012)

Got that one as well, just after that I had finished last post, gonna open the parcel now....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Got me money from me bank (thank you ever so much!), so I spent some of it on this lovely lass.... 8)
> View attachment 198544
> 
> View attachment 198545
> ...


 
Holey smokes, a Gretsch White Falcon. Let me know where you do your banking Now you just need a good Fender Bassman amp, a nice tube reverb, delay, and slick your hair back into a pompadoir and you'll be ready to go.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 12, 2012)

Dam Jan, now that's sweet!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2012)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Holey smokes, a Gretsch White Falcon. Let me know where you do your banking Now you just need a good Fender Bassman amp, a nice tube reverb, delay, and slick your hair back into a pompadoir and you'll be ready to go.



Slick my what now into a.... 



vikingBerserker said:


> Dam Jan, now that's sweet!



Yup! Can't wait to get it! 

All I need now, is a crash course in Rockabilly guitar handling! 8) Cheers lads!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 12, 2012)

If you are over 40 this video might give you a chuckle or two. 

Evolution of Dance - By Judson Laipply

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMH0bHeiRNg_
Standard Definition: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMH0bHeiRNg_


Wheels


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Slick my what now into a....


 
Any wannbe Rockabilly guitarist should really know what a Pompadour is Nice axe though.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2012)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Any wannbe Rockabilly guitarist should really know what a Pompadour is Nice axe though.


One would be more polishing than slicking old chap!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 12, 2012)

Received the new padded guitar strap today, plus the two sets of strings that I ordered.
Lemme tell you this, guys:
If you _ever _order _anything _from Thomann.de, rest assured that things _will _be wrapped thoroughly before being sent from Germany. 
I had ordered a broad black leather guitar strap with soft padding, and two sets of SIT strings, and you should believe that this would be sent in one of those bubble wrap-lined envelopes, right?
Nope.
My things arrived in a big cardboard box, filled to the brim with big bubble plastic cushions - and hiding in the farthest corner was the stuff I ordered. *giggle*
Oh well, I certainly can't blame 'em for not wrapping my stuff well enough.


----------



## DBII (Apr 13, 2012)

Job interview next Monday. The two this week was a waste of time. If I can get this job, I am ordering the HK B-25J in 1/32 scale and decals for the 13th AF Nasty Nancy. 

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2012)

Good luck mate, hope you get it (and the B-25!).


----------



## rochie (Apr 13, 2012)

DBII said:


> Job interview next Monday. The two this week was a waste of time. If I can get this job, I am ordering the HK B-25J in 1/32 scale and decals for the 13th AF Nasty Nancy.
> 
> DBII


fingers crossed here for you DB


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2012)

Sharks end tour on a high - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2012)

Best of luck DB.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 13, 2012)

Playoffs begin in ice hockey


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2012)

Best of luck matey!

I'm off for two weeks!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 14, 2012)

Best of luck DB.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2012)

good luck with the job prospect DB!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2012)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> If you are over 40 this video might give you a chuckle or two.
> 
> Evolution of Dance - By Judson Laipply
> 
> ...




 pmsl!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 14, 2012)

Good luck to ya' DB!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2012)

My Soccer team Westham United won 6-0 in there quest to return to the Premier league...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2012)

The beautiful and sunny weather outside this morning!


----------



## stona (Apr 15, 2012)

Being told,after three hours in A+E that there were no bones broken in my foot,crushed,right behind steel toe caps,by one section of a 2 and 1/2 tonne truss!
Things could have been a lot worse.
Steve (now experimenting with crutches and pain killers!)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2012)

BBC Sport - Dominant Nico Rosberg wins Chinese Grand Prix


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2012)

stona said:


> Being told,after three hours in A+E that there were no bones broken in my foot,crushed,right behind steel toe caps,by one section of a 2 and 1/2 tonne truss!
> Things could have been a lot worse.
> Steve (now experimenting with crutches and pain killers!)



No tap dancing for you for a while, Steve...take care man!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 16, 2012)

stona said:


> Being told,after three hours in A+E that there were no bones broken in my foot,crushed,right behind steel toe caps,by one section of a 2 and 1/2 tonne truss!
> Things could have been a lot worse.
> Steve (now experimenting with crutches and pain killers!)


 
Sounds painful! Broke all the toes in my left foot many years ago. Not much they do other that give you drugs. I couldn't even use crutches as I had a separated shoulder at the same time that was put back together with a couple large screws. Not fun at all, I feel your pain.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 16, 2012)

"Steve (now experimenting with crutches and pain killers!)"

Good news stona. Try experimenting with crutches and a night in the bar. Fun times.

Geo


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 16, 2012)

Went and bought two 1 tb external drives, one for my tv, and one for my comp.
I received an error message when I was copying my photos from yesterday's motorcycle ride, onto the comp: You're out of disk space.
Whut??? 
Oh no, not _again_!!! 
And while I was at it, I could just as well buy two HDDs, so that I can record on my telly.

Tested the timer function this evening, a three-part documentary about the battle of Britain started tonight on one of the danish tv channels.
Okay, I learned that it's *vital* that you *confirm* your recording in the timer programming function, instead of just pushing the "exit" button to go back to the main menu... 
But knowing said channel, it's just a matter of time before they air the programs again, so I think I'll get another chance at recording the mini documentary series. 

And I have just received word that a JG 26 book ought to be in the mail and on its way to me.  
*virtual-reality-hugs the sender*


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Apr 16, 2012)

Making progress on my 2009 state taxes!


----------



## rochie (Apr 17, 2012)

my best chef comes back from her holidays tomorrow !!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 17, 2012)

Off work at Noon today, then drive north to start a 5 day Turkey hunt tomorrow. No TV, no rush hour traffic, no rat race for 5 days!!! Weather is supposed to be cold and crappy, but I don't care, I'm outta here shortly.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 17, 2012)

Got glasviber internet today. Can now browse this forum at lightspeed.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 17, 2012)

^ ...and get confused at a faster rate?  
Jokes aside, congrats w. your fast connection, Marcel.  

Scored a beautiful chinese desk set and a whole sealskin at my local thrift shop today.
Am going to clean up the desk set gently - it's black lacquer and painted with beautiful little branches and flowers in gold and light pink.

I'm going to make mittens of the sealskin, since I've always wanted a pair of greenlandic seal mittens, but they cost an effin' fortune if you have to buy 'em, so I'll just make 'em myself. Hah.


----------



## Messy1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Figuring out what was causing the whine from my engine compartment, and the fix did not cost me a new alternator, or any money for that matter. Car repairs for me seldom go that way!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 17, 2012)

Finally getting the vaulted ceiling ready for the new texture.


Wheels


----------



## Messy1 (Apr 18, 2012)

This made my day!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 18, 2012)

Boss ME-5 pedal board arrived today. 
Friend Laila and hubby Poul even added a volume pedal for me - annnnnd a BMW key ring.  
It is so totally sweet and kind and thoughtful of them, I'll call Laila later and thank her and her man. 
Will test board after dinner.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 18, 2012)

Getting "My Threads" and "My Replies" back! Thanks to all the big guys here.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ordered an Eotech 512 holosight.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2012)

Well....


----------



## Marcel (Apr 19, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> Boss ME-5 pedal board arrived today.
> Friend Laila and hubby Poul even added a volume pedal for me - annnnnd a BMW key ring.
> It is so totally sweet and kind and thoughtful of them, I'll call Laila later and thank her and her man.
> Will test board after dinner.


Good choice. I use an old Boss GT-6 and am very satisfied with it. Mine has a volume pedal build in which I can switch into wahwah while playing. Good luck with the playing. WIll take some time to figure out the sounds


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 19, 2012)

Marcel: Heheh, I bet...fortunately, I found a manual online which I then downloaded and printed.
Am definitely looking forward to play more with the board.  

My happy things today:

Went on a bicycle ride for the first time since I picked the bicycle up from the workshop monday - gear handle was broken, got a new handle - it's so wonderful that it works again.
Weather was beautiful, sunshine, everything's turning light green, bushes are blossoming, spring has finally arrived to Denmark - and I need to get rid of my annual winter gut. 

Visited one of my fave thrift shops on the way, and brought home a nice white Adidas t-shirt and Adidas grey/black track jacket, 75 DKK for both. Yay! That's 14 USD/8,2 £/10 euro.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 19, 2012)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2012)

Stormers strangle Reds to go top - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2012)

Actually heard a cuckoo this morning - although it didn't sing for long, think it was p*ssed off with the rain and sleet !!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 20, 2012)

Jan: _Totally _nice guitar!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 21, 2012)

Beautiful day. Gonnna watch my youngest play soccer and then barbeque some burgers on the grill. Great saturday!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2012)

Steyn saves Bulls' blushes - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## Marcel (Apr 23, 2012)

Had a nice flight to the US. Today I got a few hours off here in Boston


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 23, 2012)

Finally - finally - finally! Got hold of five balls of sock yarn: Regia World Ball - Deutschland.
I've re-christened it "The Sock Yarn Mein Kampf", because that's what it's been like to finally track down a seller that had it in store. 
I bought the remaining five balls, there's 100 grams in each, that ought to be enough to keep me well-supplied with knee socks for a while. 






Also bought a Boss guitar tuner. 
The one that came with the electric guitar that I bought, couldn't hold a note even if I gave it a pair of pliers to help it do so!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 23, 2012)

Great stuff guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 23, 2012)

Maria...man your life sounds just awesome!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 23, 2012)

Bagged a 28 pound Tom Turkey last week on opening day of hunting season. For those not in the know about Wild Turkeys, a 28 pounders is a big bird. My legs are still recovering from carrying bird, blind, decoys, shotgun, calls, etc.. the two miles out of the woods. Probably had around 60-65 pounds on my back, plus the weight of my big belly


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2012)

Finally sorted my passport!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2012)

Next 3 days off!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 24, 2012)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/color-pics-model-im-building-25367.html


----------



## Marcel (Apr 26, 2012)

Just won an ipad. It's à version2 and not THE nieuwest but who cares


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 26, 2012)

Marcel said:


> Just won an ipad. It's à version2 and not THE nieuwest but who cafés



NICE!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 26, 2012)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Bagged a 28 pound Tom Turkey last week on opening day of hunting season. For those not in the know about Wild Turkeys, a 28 pounders is a big bird. My legs are still recovering from carrying bird, blind, decoys, shotgun, calls, etc.. the two miles out of the woods. Probably had around 60-65 pounds on my back, plus the weight of my big belly



That's awesome!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 26, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> That's awesome!



Thanks. I think I'm going to take the legs and thighs and make Wild Turkey noodle soup with homemade egg noodles in a week or so.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2012)

Not just today, but every single day since getting to Dogsbody, meet Karl (Rochie) and Mike, bl**dy brilliant few days, see that massive Halifax, trying to get in, move around and then get out the T.4 Canberra, see the Lightning F.6, Buccaneers, Canberra, Victor, Nimrod and others.....awesome! 
I need a holiday!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 27, 2012)

Well gang, it looks like my luck is finally changing...a little more than a year later. I have finished my move to Plano, Texas from Colorado and within a month have landed a job. I'm now the Foreman over Equipment Production for a company near here and in time I have a good shot at moving up to Director of Equipment Production.

On a side note, I didn't know I would be living near so many poisonous snakes. Since I've been here, I've found seven snakes and of those seven, five of them were Southern Copperheads. I found one of them near my front door... had to dispatch it.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 27, 2012)

Went walking through down town Plano and saw a small statue of "Betty Boop" on her motor scooter. Immediately thought of Maria. Sorry I've been away for awhile. Didn't have internet access until just recently.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 27, 2012)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> On a side note, I didn't know I would be living near so many poisonous snakes. Since I've been here, I've found seven snakes and of those seven, five of them were Southern Copperheads. I found one of them near my front door... had to dispatch it.



Hey, your in Texas, you need a pair of Cowboy boots. Copperhead skins make great looking boots. Just a thought


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 27, 2012)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Well gang, it looks like my luck is finally changing...a little more than a year later. I have finished my move to Plano, Texas from Colorado and within a month have landed a job. I'm now the Foreman over Equipment Production for a company near here and in time I have a good shot at moving up to Director of Equipment Production.



Really glad to hear that.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats on the job NFN.


----------



## rochie (Apr 27, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Not just today, but every single day since getting to Dogsbody, meet Karl (Rochie) and Mike, bl**dy brilliant few days, see that massive Halifax, trying to get in, move around and then get out the T.4 Canberra, see the Lightning F.6, Buccaneers, Canberra, Victor, Nimrod and others.....awesome!
> I need a holiday!


bloody well cheered me up watching you struggle in and out of the canberra old boy


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 27, 2012)

Anybody think to take some pictures?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2012)

Yep! They'll be in my Elvington thread, and I'll post a couple in the other part of this section too.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 28, 2012)

Being home again after a week in Boston


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 30, 2012)

Advil, in large doses!!! Oh, and Coffee, in large doses as well!!!


----------



## Messy1 (May 3, 2012)

I got the reception hall reserved today for our wedding next year. One less thing to have to worry about. Now I just need to get everything paid for!


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2012)

Cheered me up? Messy joining my club as yet another poor sucker to overpay for an overly extravagant party called a wedding that nobody will give a $hit about in 10yrs. Welcome to my club, buddy.  There's a calming effect when you surround yourself with others at the bottom of the bell curve.


----------



## pbfoot (May 3, 2012)

Colonoscopy


----------



## gumbyk (May 3, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> Colonoscopy



The colonoscopy, or the results?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 3, 2012)

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## pbfoot (May 3, 2012)

I'll take pics


----------



## gumbyk (May 3, 2012)

Seriously, PB, hope it all goes well.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2012)

Westham 2 - Cardiff 0 first leg of playoffs to get back into premier league! got up at 4.15 am to watch my team WIN!


----------



## DBII (May 4, 2012)

Let me see, it looks like after 6 months I will start a new job next week. It is an hour drive to work and less than I was geting but it is work. And I ordered the monster B25J in 1:32 scale, lets see how many years it takes to finish it. I was also able to order the markings for my great uncle's Bomber Squadron in WWII. I would like to get the plane finished by my father's birthday next March. I hope to get help from the experts on line. I am buying the first round tonight if any one cares to join me. 

DBII


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2012)

Great news DB, hearty congratulations !


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 4, 2012)

Good to hear DB!

Today, as a requirement to graduate for my Bachelor's, I defended my Senior Thesis(research into the Battle of Singapore). I had a prior rehearsal with my thesis advisor, and prepared accordingly. Without gloating too much, I delivered a bang up job, enough that I had a toast with my professor.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2012)

Our Adelaide Crows just won a nailbiting Footy match....great game!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 7, 2012)

Finally finished re-flooring my bedroom. After two months of sleeping on my camp cot I finally went out and bought a new mattress and box spring. I may have went a little too firm on the mattress though, hopefully it loosen up a bit.


----------



## rochie (May 7, 2012)

productive day at home, sorted the garden, painted the hallway and stairway ceilings and plenty of time on the model workbench as well !!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 7, 2012)

I visited my parents today, dad wanted to go get some flowerpots for his cactus collection.
We had a nice trip, the weather was great, the sun was shining, and we ogled flowers together big time. 
Later, I borrowed my folks' car and went shopping, and on the way back to my parents with the car, I stopped at home to pick up my electric guitar.
Dad had said when we got to their place after the flowerpot-shopping-trip, that he would've loved to see my Fender guitar, but he felt tired and thought that he could do it another day.
Well - I picked up the guitar, stuffed it in the gigbag and brought it to my parent's place, where I showed it to Dad.
He was amazed at how heavy the guitar actually is, and then he started asking about the electronics in it. I explained to him how it works - heh, that's his old electronics interest rearing its head again - and I just totally _love _the fact that he's _still _curious about all sorts of things, even at the age of 86. 
You rock, Dad!  
Plus he admired the black paint job, the high gloss lacquer and the pearly white pickguard on the thing, and he compared it to a Grand Piano or a venetian gondola - and yes, the painters at the factory have done a very fine job, making the guitar look great.
I played The Beatles' "Blackbird" for my folks, they even liked it. *proud grin* 
Later we had roasted duck for dinner, and relaxed in front of the tv afterwards.
All in all a totally nice day.


----------



## Matt308 (May 7, 2012)

Eotech 512 arrived. [Massive grin]


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2012)

Westham 3 Cardiff O in the second leg of EPL promotion playoff....Wembly next for the final!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 8, 2012)

My son and daughter playing T-Ball against each other...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 9, 2012)

Ahhh T-Ball, I loved those days.

STRAWBERRYS are in season!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2012)

One word.....F-R-I-D-A-Y!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 11, 2012)

Started 6 week a "Biggest Looser" contest at work this past Monday. Today was the first weigh in, lost a total of 6 pounds since Monday! I was suprised as I figured maybe to have lost around 3. Not sure If I can keep the pace up though. Half hour walks at lunch, then a fast paced hike in the woods for 1.5 hours after work every night. My legs ache today, going to pace myself a little more with lighter work outs every other day.


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2012)

Gutsy Bulls steal it in Sydney - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2012)

Finally got some parts out of a tool today that has been down for 2 months!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 16, 2012)

I bought an old Junghans wall clock yesterday, not knowing whether or not it worked.
I only paid 200 DKK for it (34 USD/21£), so I figured that if it needed repairs, I could afford it.
The most amazing thing in my eyes was that the key for winding up the clockwork was still there. 
It was dirty and dusty, and the brass thingies needed a loving hand as you can see:












Well - at least I could do something about the dirt and stuff, so I did. 







After a thorough clean-up and polishing, it ended up looking like this:






I then hung it in my little hallway instead of the usual mirror to see if the thing would actually work.
It took quite a bit of adjustment to make it run properly; the pendulum has to be timed so that the tick-tock sound completely even, that way the clock will run as it should.
After a few tries, I got the pendulum to run well, and - ta-daaaaaaaaa!
The clock works just fine. 
And I totally love the very quiet, soft tick-tock sound that it's got, it is really nice. 
I'd say that it's almost a cosy sound. 
The clock only loses 3-4 minutes for every 24 hours, and I'd say that it's definitely acceptable for such an old clock.
Now all I need is to find a glazier that can put in a small piece of thin glass in front of the clock face, that's all the fixing it needs. 
And that ought to be affordable.   

Edit: Hmmm, if I move the pendulum up on the rods it's attached to, it ought to gain a few minutes, since the distance it has to swing is shorter, thus making the clock go a little faster...*thinks*...that's worth a try.

Apart from that, another of my local thrift shops had a brand new guitar tuner/digital metronome for sale, 10 DKK! (- that's a little under 2 USD)  Whoohoo, snatch! 
Then I've got a tuner for my acoustic guitar as well.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 16, 2012)

Nice clock. I kinda liked the old patina on the brass myself.


----------



## Matt308 (May 16, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> IThe clock only loses 3-4 minutes for every 24 hours, and I'd say that it's definitely acceptable for such an old clock.
> Now all I need is to find a glazier that can put in a small piece of thin glass in front of the clock face, that's all the fixing it needs.
> And that ought to be affordable.
> 
> Edit: Hmmm, if I move the pendulum up on the rods it's attached to, it ought to gain a few minutes, since the distance it has to swing is shorter, thus making the clock go a little faster...*thinks*...that's worth a try.



You should be able to turn the knurled knob below the pendulum righty-tighty and that should do it. May take a couple of tries to over a 72hr period to get it right. Beautiful clock.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 16, 2012)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Nice clock. I kinda liked the old patina on the brass myself.



Thanks. 
Patina: I didn't. It was sticky. Ew. Ew. Ew!



Matt308 said:


> You should be able to turn the knurled knob below the pendulum righty-tighty and that should do it. May take a couple of tries to over a 72hr period to get it right. Beautiful clock.



Thanks Matt, I loosened the rods and pushed the pendulum up about 1½ cm's, that only gained a couple of minutes, so I'll give it another try.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 16, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> Thanks.
> Patina: I didn't. It was sticky. Ew. Ew. Ew!


 
Probably looked much different in person than the picture could show. Either way it's a nice find, price wasn't bad either.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (May 16, 2012)

That's quite a clock.  I may try to do some work on my clock. My dad brought it back from Germany when he was stationed there. It's an old grandfather clock. I found out later that there is a cut out on top where the Nazi eagle use to sit. Not sure how big it was but it would be nice to restore the entire clock.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2012)

That is pretty cool!


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2012)

Cool clock Maria!

Good day in the first test of the summer cheered me up: England v West Indies, 1st Test, Lord's: Shiv Chanderpaul defiant despite Stuart Broad sweep | England v West Indies, 1st Test, Lord's Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Glider (May 17, 2012)

I have been cleared of Cancer having made the 5 years, just annual check ups now. At the start I was told it was terminal and later that I had a 30% change of making the 5 years but the people I chummed up with in hospital didn't make it, so its a mixed day. Good news but bad memories being the last one standing.


----------



## gumbyk (May 17, 2012)

Glad to hear your good news, Glider.
Sorry to hear that you've lost so many of your friends though.


----------



## Glider (May 18, 2012)

Messy and gumby many thanks


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2012)

Great news Glider!

Got my new PC monitor today. Dell Ultrasharp 2412M, significantly bigger than my old one: Dell UltraSharp U2412M 24inch Monitor Details


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 18, 2012)

Way to go Glider. Chin up and inspiration to us all.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Way to go Glider. Chin up and inspiration to us all.



Amen brother...


----------



## A4K (May 19, 2012)

With Jim and Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2012)

first Blood to Westham against Blackpool in the Promotion playoff to Premier League


----------



## rochie (May 19, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> first Blood to Westham against Blackpool in the Promotion playoff to Premier League


guessing your even happier with the final score then ?????


----------



## rochie (May 19, 2012)

Bayern 1 Chelsea 0 with 6 minutes to go !!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 20, 2012)

The sun is shining, it's up to 20 C, light wind - and I can pad around bare-footed on my balcony and replant my tomato plants. Love it! 
And yesterday my buddy Jørn and I went to Tivoli in Copenhagen - loved it!
Only downside was that when we had lunch at Færgekroen, one of my pork tenderloin steaks was raw inside, but at least I didn't get ill. Thank God! 
We had a good time, relaxing and having fun, trying out the various rides - rollercoasters, bumper cars, boats, the lot. 
And today I'm really lazy, so I think I might put the hammock up later for the first time this year.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2012)

still Smiling....Westham 2 Blackpool 1 back in the EPL!!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2012)

BBC Sport - England v West Indies: Hosts cruise home in Lord's Test


----------



## BikerBabe (May 22, 2012)

I shopped new clothes today, and got me a black blazer/jacket, red shirt, new jeans (the old ones were so torn that it had become difficult to just put 'em on), and 4 undershirts (1 red and 3 black "wife beaters"). 

I'll be going to the opening of the new special exhibit at the Police Museum friday, and a friend's 30-year birthday saturday, that's two great excuses for shopping new clothes, esp. since it's been ages since the last time I bought myself some new clothes that hasn't been used previously. 
(Okay, minus the hoodie I bought myself a couple of months ago...and ten new pairs of black socks because I couldn't be bothered to do the laundry...  )

Later stopped by at the thrift shop in Herlev and found two gems there:
A green granite ink blotter, and a complete Parker "51" pen set (perfectly working fountain pen and pencil) in the original box.
Grab! 

The birthday pressie has been bought, card bought - now all I need is to wrap the gift and write the card. Phew. 
And tomorrow I've got an appointment with my hairdresser, it's faux hawk time.


----------



## Matt308 (May 22, 2012)

All day telecon today. But I didn't have to travel!


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2012)

Delhi v Kolkata, 1st qualifier, IPL 2012: Kolkata in IPL final for first time | Delhi v Kolkata, 1st qualifier, IPL 2012, Pune Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Messy1 (May 22, 2012)

Making overtime pay working at a local dirt track tonight selling some race parfts and fuel!! Easy money!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2012)

Got home before the sh*tty weather arrived!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 24, 2012)

Got a haircut yesterday, I love it! 







It's 6 mm (0.2") at the sides, left the top and back longer to spike it up. 
Unfortunately it's a wee bit too short to show the faux hawk properly, but that'll sort itself out in a month or two. 
And in this humid heat that we've got here in DK at the moment (24-27 C/75-80 F), it's _wonderful _being _very _short-haired!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 24, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## starling (May 24, 2012)

The possibility of Jeremy hunt being dragged to the levison inquiry.


----------



## steveo2104 (May 24, 2012)

Getting home from work without having to put some overtime in! A/C engineer and hot weather not a good combination for a happy and peaceful life.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 24, 2012)

As a NY Islanders fan, how could I not be happy with a 3 to 2 series lead by the NJ Devils over the NY Rangers in the Stanley Cup semi-finals! Go Devils!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2012)

Some awkward but successful decalling on my ta152 model today...


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2012)

England v West Indies, 2nd Test, Trent Bridge, 2nd day: Strauss hundred leads strong England reply | England v West Indies, 2nd Test, Trent Bridge, 2nd day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2012)

Adelaide scoring first in knockout final of AFC soccer match!


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2012)

So a resident calls about some stray kittens in her yard. I response and I'm greeted by an elderly lady. She explains about the kittens and as she is talking, I notice an accent. So I ask polietly if she was from Germany. She says "Yes" and I response with a faltering spatter of Deutsch. Her face lights up and she explains that she never really gets to speak her native tongue unless her sister comes to visit. We talk a bit, my faltering Deutsch and her happily chatting away. I finally capture the kittens and she bids me "Auf Wiedersehn" and I reply "Guten Tag" and we go. I think I felt as joyful as she did.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2012)

Adelaide holds on to their 1-0 lead and WINS!


----------



## fubar57 (May 30, 2012)

A friend from work has just offered to drive 3 hours to my house and then drive me another 2 hours to Prince George so that I could take my 1/2 hour physical/drug test for a new job. We then head on a reciprocal heading. This is indeed what true friends are about.(My car is still dead until June 6). He's already been hired at the new job and he said there was no way I was not going with him.

Geo


----------



## N4521U (May 31, 2012)

You got a good one there...... That, is what friends do for one another.....

Me? It's Friday tomorrow, and I haven't had to work all week.................. wahoo!


----------



## fubar57 (May 31, 2012)

On my way for testing.....


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2012)

Good luck Geo - hope all systems check out OK !


----------



## Matt308 (May 31, 2012)

My back finally rounding the corner (me hopes).


----------



## fubar57 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks Terry. Just got in...they tried to kill me during the physical. Lifting weights shoulder height, pushing/pulling 100lbs...I'm a truck driver for God's sake. Anyhoo, find out next week if I get the job.

Geo


----------



## gumbyk (May 31, 2012)

Geo, that sounds like it was more strenuous than my last pilots medical. It was more like 'you walked in here, thats good, height, weight, blood pressure, OK, all done'


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 31, 2012)

gumbyk said:


> Geo, that sounds like it was more strenuous than my last pilots medical. It was more like 'you walked in here, thats good, height, weight, blood pressure, OK, all done'


I remember a physical for my truck driving licence back in the early 80's, the doc held up a pencil and asked, "What color is this?", I said ,"yellow", and he said,"Vision and hearing, perfect, Do you need a penicillin shot?"


----------



## Njaco (May 31, 2012)

Matt and George - my fingers are crossed for you guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2012)

2 Weeks holiday!


----------



## tyrodtom (Jun 3, 2012)

Won my first race of the year on Saturday.

The day started out pretty bad, my car came off the trailer, as I was backing off my hill. But lucky for me, the wheels cut to the side, it just backed into the hillside. Then when I got to the track my jack broke, and I really mean it broke. But I ignored the problems and laughed. Qualified 3rd, and won the race.

After giving away a almost sure win in the last race by mistaking a yellow flag for what was really a green flag, I'm feeling much better now.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 3, 2012)

Wonderful relaxed motorcycle ride with biker buddy Jørn today, riding wherever we felt like going, taking a few surprise turns and ending up near four old bronze age burial mounds on top of a huge hill.
The view of the nearby Sejerø Bay was absolutely stunning, sunshine, clouds with spots of blue in between - gorgeous!
We also stopped by the BMW dealer near Roskilde, and I got me a BMW Motorrad Motorsport beanie, earplugs - and a chance to sit in a BMW Z4.
Damn, they almost had to pry me out of the car! 







Me gusta! 

We also met a classic beauty at Munkholm, the owners were wonderful: Cool, sweet, funny and totally down to earth. Liked 'em a lot - but liked their car even more. 











The Rolls look great - but it sounds even better: Deep rumbling classy, civilized luxury purr. MmmmMMm! Love it!

All in all a wonderful day.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2012)

Sounds good Maria, especially the weather. We've had our 9 days of summer, and now it's back to rain, wind and cold!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2012)

New GB model...ready to rock'n'roll...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2012)

Maria and Jørn 
sitting in a tree: 
K-I-S-S-I-N-G 
First comes love, 
then comes marriage, 
then comes baby 
in a baby carriage!
That's not it! 
That's not all! 
The baby's drinking 
alcohol! 


Well, singing that cheered ME up!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 4, 2012)

^     
That cheered ME up! Damn, it would be like having kids with my own brother, fer feck's sake!   

Did some errands for my folks today, and managed to find a pair of Adidas sandals for a fair price - on sale - too.
We had a nice evening together the three of us.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks like trumpeter is going to release a 1/32nd scale *Black Widow* I found pictures of it on this website... Britmodeller.com > 1/32nd Northrop P-61A Black Widow by Trumpeter - sneak preview
Just the A version but wow.... happy dance.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2012)

holidays...a sleep in....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2012)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Looks like trumpeter is going to release a 1/32nd scale *Black Widow* I found pictures of it on this website... Britmodeller.com > 1/32nd Northrop P-61A Black Widow by Trumpeter - sneak preview
> Just the A version but wow.... happy dance.



Me want one!! 8)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Scored some used Yakima roof ran control towers and load bars to go on the top of my truck for hauling the new canoe/kayak hybrid boat. Only cost $55 for the wholes works. A new set will put you back around $250+ US dollars. Score, now am just waiting for the canoeyak to be delived. That should be on Thursday.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 9, 2012)

Skovlunde - Frederikssund via a lot of small sneaky country roads and villages (lunch) - Munkholm - Skovlunde - Svanemølle Power Station, Copenhagen - Herlev (dinner) - Frederikssund (evening coffee) - Skovlunde.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2012)

Half asleep and my lovely wife made me a wake up coffee!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2012)

BBC Sport - Lewis Hamilton becomes the seventh winner of 2012 in Canada


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 10, 2012)

Motorcycle trips with friends saturday _and _sunday.
It's SUMMER!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2012)

Getting home after hours of driving.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2012)

Maria, is 'Summer' a Danish word for something not available in England?!! If so, can it be exported without incurring duties or tax?


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 11, 2012)

At least you don't get consistent -20C in the winter Terry. Those are fun.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2012)

True my friend - but we do get cold, and very wet winters, with the wind from Siberia, which is worse than 'dry' cold, as it really penetrates, and once it's below about -6 it's the same as minus lots! Oh, and for the past five years or so, Autumn has lasted 8 months every year!
I gotta find a better climate!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 11, 2012)

Airframes said:


> True my friend - but we do get cold, and very wet winters, with the wind from Siberia, which is worse than 'dry' cold, as it really penetrates, and once it's below about -6 it's the same as minus lots! Oh, and for the past five years or so, Autumn has lasted 8 months every year!
> I gotta find a better climate!


 
Don't come to Minnesota then. 100 below F in the winter, and 100 above in the summer. Sometimes only one day separates winter from summer too


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2012)

Think I will stick with the 100 plus don't like the sound of that 100 minus stuff....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 12, 2012)

My son graduated pre-school today and was awarded "Most likely to be president of the History Channel" because of his love of PLANES, dinos, sharks, whales and his desire to share that love with his class mates! I almost cried I was so proud.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice peaceful day....home alone most of the day....


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 13, 2012)

As of June 25, I will no longer be a coal miner driving a haul truck. I will become........a copper/gold miner driving a haul truck. It's a camp job, 4on/4off, and a major cut in pay but the money saved in additional rent, food, and travel expenses will almost offset the loss. Also, no more extreme winter driving through the Rockies or following endless lines of motor-homes, campers and travel trailers in the summer. Way too many psychotic drivers going nowhere too fast and passing where you are not allowed to pass. (Had a couple of near misses this past winter and I feel I'm on borrowed time). The camp has a fitness room(after the physical I came to realize that I was a tad out of shape), game room and every room has a 32" flat screen T.V. with satellite and internet. No cell service for a couple of months so I'll have to Skype SWMBO. There is the option of coming home every night but the bus ride is 90 minutes each way. Sorry for the long post but I'm a wee bit excited about what I hope is my last career change before retiring.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2012)

That's good news Geo, congrats on the new job - don't go overdoing it in that fitness room though, you don't want to be _too_ healthy!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 14, 2012)

Picked up some true bargains at a Copenhagen flea market yesterday:

Got a Sailor 1911 fountain pen, a Penol, a Liberty 217 and an unknown brand fountain pen plus a dip pen for 100 DKK.
Damn, I've seen that Sailor on sale online for 238 USD! 
Plus got a Jumbo (old danish brand) fountain pen for 50 DKK, that was definitely okay. 
So this was a welcome (- and cheap!) boost for my fountain pen/dip pen collection.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2012)

Hope things work out for ya Geo!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Wayne and Terry. Today's my last trip to work in T.R.. 6 more days, 2 off and then start my new camp job in a copper/gold mine on Mt Milligan. Very stoked. Back in 7 ya'll.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2012)

BBC Sport - England v West Indies: Bell leads hosts to resounding win


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 17, 2012)

An airshow and new kits!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 18, 2012)

My 5 year old son waking up at 2:30 am this morning to tell me this joke:

"Why did the T-Rex eat the Velociraptor?"

"Why?"

"Because he was hungry."

And then promptly went back to bed....


----------



## A4K (Jun 18, 2012)

Jim!  

Good luck with the new job Geo!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 18, 2012)

A4K said:


> Jim!



Thanks brother! Yeah that was a weird one!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 18, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> My 5 year old son waking up at 2:30 am this morning to tell me this joke:
> 
> "Why did the T-Rex eat the Velociraptor?"
> 
> ...



That's pretty funny. The joke was pretty good too


----------



## rochie (Jun 18, 2012)

cleared my model workbench today, can pick anything out of the stash for my next subject !!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> My 5 year old son waking up at 2:30 am this morning to tell me this joke:
> 
> "Why did the T-Rex eat the Velociraptor?"
> 
> ...





I have to tell my son that one!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2012)

BBC Sport - England v West Indies: Alastair Cook steers hosts to series win

BBC Sport - England 1-0 Ukraine - OK it was a goal but he was offside in the build up and I guess its karma from 2010 

And I suppose: THIS!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 19, 2012)

Having a damned good talk with biker buddy Peter, unloading.
Thank God for friends like him!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2012)

Taken out to Lunch today by a supplier...thanks very much!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 20, 2012)

Treated to lunch at work...always a good thing!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 20, 2012)

A "Cuban" for lunch, YUM!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2012)

*F-R-I-D-A-Y!!!!*


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 22, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> *F-R-I-D-A-Y!!!!*


Not for 40 minutes, dang it, man!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> *F-R-I-D-A-Y!!!!*



A-Fricken-Men!!!!!!!!


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Getting my car repair paid off today!!! Whew! On to the next bill!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 22, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> *F-R-I-D-A-Y!!!!*


 
Not only is it FRIDAY, Just got paid and am taking off from work at noon. Got the Canoe on the roof of the truck and am going to spend the weekend floating somewhere, hopefully in the canoe


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 22, 2012)

Mom went for the last check-ups and preparations at the hospital today, things went well.
I drove dad to see his phys in the meantime, and afterwards we relaxed together as much as we could, and had a nice time together.
Later I picked mom up at the hospital at half past 2, she was irritated because of all the running around all over the hospital, talking with countless physicians and nurses, and only getting a couple of small boring slices of bread for lunch.
I understand her irritation perfectly: 
She's nervous, irritated about all the examinations and all, and worried about both dad and the surgery.
I'm convinced that things will go well, after all they wouldn't resort to surgery if there wasn't hope of a good recovery and a better life afterwards.
Please remind me of this on monday, will ya guys????


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Picked up a new mini fridge for my office at work for $10 at a garage sale!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2012)

BBC Sport - South Africa 14-14 England

Best England performance of the series, they deserved to win it but didn't manage to close it out, almost lost in the end.

Boks were poor to say the least, their worst performance of the series.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 24, 2012)

Chatted with mom on the phone, she's mentally and physically getting ready for the surgery tomorrow. She's in good spirits, that's really good.
It helps a lot that she's scheduled to be no. 2 to undergo surgery tomorrow, so she's happy about it getting over and done with fast. 
She has to be at the hospital at 7 in the morning, so she'll have to get up at 5 to get there in time.
With a little luck she'll be back home on wednesday, maybe tuesday, depending on what the physicians say and how everything goes.
So all in all things are looking good and we're looking forward to get it over and done with.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2012)

Good luck and Best Wishes for your mum tomorrow Maria.
Cheered me up when I checked my Lottery ticket today. It was one of those with 'impossible' numbers, starting 1,2,3 - so thought there's more chance of finding Jan in a Temperance meeting. Won a tenner!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope it goes well for your mum Maria.

BBC Sport - Alex Hales hits 99 as England beat West Indies in T20


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Gnomey and Airframes. *hug* 

I found a classical Santana-guitar today in a dry corner of the container yard. 
Cleaning and repairing.
Can fully understand the rattling sound it had, after I shook a guitar pick out of the body of it. 
Poor guitar - it was a 1 mm Jim Dunlop, which is way too hard for nylon strings in my opinion.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2012)

Hope all goes well from here too, Maria.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 25, 2012)

Same here as well Maria...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 25, 2012)

Surgery went well, mom got back up at her room at the hospital early this evening, dad and I were waiting for her. 
She was hoarse but feeling good, so that's great - aaaaaaand a huge relief as well. 
The hoarseness was due to the tube that they stuck in her throat during surgery, but the nurse offered her something to eat and she chose soup to help her throat recover.
With a little luck she'll be back home tomorrow, maybe wednesday, depending on how things are going, so we're hoping for the best.

It helps a lot that they used the Da Vinci Surgery System at the hospital, that helps the patients to recover a lot faster because people don't have to be opened completely, the surgeon just go in through a few surgical holes in the stomach, and that heals fairly fast.
And since mom's 83 years old, that's fairly important. 

Dad and I went home and relaxed. We were both completely depleted of any excess energy, so we just relaxed, and I went home early because dad wanted to go to bed early.
And right now I'm so tired that everything becomes hilarious, so it won't be long before I head to bed as well. *yawn*
Thanks again guys. *hugs the gang*


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2012)

Good to know all went well Maria. Hope Mum has a quick recovery and is home soon.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 27, 2012)

Great news Maria. Keep us posted.

As for me: Two shots of corizone in my right shouldler and I'm almost as good as new! What a relief!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Glad to hear everything has gone well Maria. I hope the soup she had was better than the gruel they served me the last time I paid the Hospital an unexpected visit, blech!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks guys - and Bucksnort: I think it might be, danish hospital food is generally good quality. 

Well - mom got back home today. *happyHAPPYhappyHAPPYhappyHAPPYhappyHAPPYhappy* 
I went to visit dad today around lunchtime (12), and mom had called - she was on her way home, she had gotten hold of a taxi.
I made some coffee for us all, when I looked out the kitchen window, a taxi had pulled up and the driver was gently helping mom get out of the car.
I told dad, and then I went down to help mom with her stuff - y'know: Bathrobe and whatevs.
It is so good to have her home again.
And I could really feel that mom and dad were very very happy about it as well - they were both in a terrific mood today. 
After we've had coffee, mom asked me if I would like to do a little shopping for them, and of course I did that.
We made a grocery list and I was given some money with the explicit order of spending it - yes Ma'am, and off I went! 
When I returned a few hours later, mom and dad had had a much needed nap, and they both looked way better than earlier - they needed that. Damn, mom had a three-hour nap, she needed it!
Later we made dinner together the three of us, and when we've had coffee afterwards, I went home.
I could tell that they were both tired, so I figured that leaving them in peace would be a good thing.
Damn it's so good to have mom back home again! *hops around all over the place*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nothing like coming home after a hospital visit. Don't care how much lying around and resting one does in the hospital, it's always much more relaxing to rest and recover at home. Once again, glad to hear all is well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2012)

glad your mum is doin' ok Maria.


3 Weeks holidays!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 29, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> 3 Weeks holidays!


 
Daaaaaaang!!!! 

Once again it's Friday. Gonna pick up a big slab of some sort or meat and throw it in the smoker tomorrow, then as it cooks will probably have to thin the beer bottle count in the fridge!!! Who's comin for dinner tomorrow?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2012)

Good news Maria!

BBC Sport - England v Australia: Eoin Morgan sets up England win at Lord's


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2012)

3 weeks? NICE!


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Jun 30, 2012)

Feel that I should mention this.

As I've mentioned some time ago, I enjoy dancing. Well, I went to a three-day break earlier this month hosted by the very person who inspired me to take it up in the first place. She and her professional partner taught some wonderful classes, chatted to everyone and performed a wonderful cabaret show. But the best part of the entire break was that I actually got to dance with her. I know they say never meet your heroes, but I'm so glad I did, as she was so lovely about it and very down-to-earth. Officially the best moment of my life.

Andy


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2012)

Didn't get outa bed till 9 this morning! my 3 weeks off is 2 weeks long Service leave and 1 week anual leave....


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jul 2, 2012)

Njaco's Cartoon rendering of a Brewster F2A-4 Corsalo (or Buffalair) An odd-looking stubbily attractive little airplane that's liable to fall on its nose whothout turning the prop. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...falo-worst-us-fighter-fought-ww2-33111-7.html


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2012)

What cheered me up today???

NOT A DAMN FU*KIN THING!!!


----------



## javlin (Jul 2, 2012)

lesofprimus said:


> What cheered me up today???
> 
> NOT A DAMN FU*KIN THING!!!



wrong thread


----------



## javlin (Jul 2, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Didn't get outa bed till 9 this morning! my 3 weeks off is 2 weeks long Service leave and 1 week anual leave....



kinda lazzy are we


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2012)

javlin said:


> kinda lazzy are we



Aw....that's a bit harsh Kevin.... ...but yeah!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2012)

BBC Sport - Andy Murray beats Marin Cilic to make Wimbledon quarters


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 5, 2012)

I had 4-5 ml of fluid extracted from the tip of my right elbow today, and added a protective bandage with foam padding built in. 
That is: On the outside! 
That was such a huge relief! 
My sweet phys added a shot of corticosteroid to make the little sac-thingy inside contract and settle back into place. 
The pain shooting from the elbow into my forearm is gone, and so is the buzzing feeling in my forearm, upper arm and shoulder - reeeeeeeeelief! *happy bouncing around*
Phewwwwwww! 

And more importantly:
Mom is feeling better and better day by day, that's so good to see.
Dad's still working with his physcian to sort things out, so things are moving slowly but surely in the right direction.
Thank God, and thank you so very very much for your well-wishes and support. 
*hugs the gang tight*


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2012)

That's good news all round Maria.


----------



## rochie (Jul 5, 2012)

lesofprimus said:


> What cheered me up today???
> 
> NOT A DAMN FU*KIN THING!!!



had one of those days myself Dan


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 6, 2012)

Glad to hear Maria!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2012)

BBC Sport - Wimbledon 2012: Andy Murray beats Tsonga to reach final


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2012)

Crows beat the Power....Aussies know what I'm on about...

...and Collingwood Lost....wankers....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 10, 2012)

Had my first ever appointment at the chiropractor's yesterday - she's sorting out my bad back.
And efficiently so, I might add. 
Got another appointment today, I'm really looking forward to it. 
Aaaaaaaaaaaaah...._relief_!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2012)

That's good news Maria - any sort of pain relief has got to be welcome!


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Got some great news over my lunch hour. Came home to find a moving truck at the apartment next door. Our sloppy, loud, not closing their front door and letting it bang all hours of the day and night, empty the trash out of their car into the parking lot daily neighbors finally moved out today. Thinking they got evicted! Sweet!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2012)

Well you will sleep well tonight Bryon...that is if your not partying!


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 11, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Well you will sleep well tonight Bryon...that is if your not partying!


With trying to keep up with our little one, partying for us anymore is getting a full nights sleep!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2012)

So a few years ago I started to worry that the cassette tapes that I have of my bands from 30+ years ago might deteriorate to the point that they would be lost. So I looked around to find out how to convert cassette to .mp3 or .wav. Charles hooked me up with a program called Audacity but I needed to hook up the cassette player to the PC. Only player I had was a boom-box and I could only use the head-phone jack which created a crappy quality audio file.

To day I checked out a local thrift/Goodwill store and they had a cassette deck with all I needed for $10. Came home, hooked up and...... I can make audio files of all the goofy original songs and cover stuff like Led Zep that I used to do! Now to make a CD...........and videos!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2012)

That's so cool man!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2012)

There are probably some on the forum that don't know what a cassette tape is Chris.... 8 Track tapes anyone?


----------



## ccheese (Jul 12, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> Had my first ever appointment at the chiropractor's yesterday - she's sorting out my bad back.
> And efficiently so, I might add.
> Got another appointment today, I'm really looking forward to it.
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaah...._relief_!



Can I help ? I have the softest hands !! Actually they're Italian...... Roamin' hands....

Charles


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 12, 2012)

Hahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2012)

You smoothie Charles!


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 13, 2012)

That line Charles wouldn't be out of place in a Bond film when typed within that inclination... 

Shaved my raggedy beard is what made me happy so far (shaved to a thin under chin strip/upsidedown mohican), well that and listening to some Don Johnson Big Band too ('Running Man' and 'The Road' and others).


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 14, 2012)

ccheese said:


> Can I help ? I have the softest hands !! Actually they're Italian...... Roamin' hands....
> 
> Charles



Hahahahah - thanks Charles, but I don't think your lady would be so crazy about you "chiropractoring" other ladies.  

My happy thing today?
Meeting up with swedish friend Anna later today in Copenhagen, that'll be fun. 
Just finished shaving and washing.
The faux hawk needed some loving attention, so I gave it some with the trimmer. 
Iiiiiiiiit....got a *little* short in the sides (9 mm), but wth - it'll grow back. 
It was difficult to get a decent photo, so here's a mediocre one. 







It feels nice on a hot and humid summer day, I can recommend this hairstyle.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 14, 2012)

Only that my pick-um-up truck will be getting a heart transplant. Engine gave up the ghost. But the "ute" is worth saving, after all it's not a feral ute and I am one-o them that just hangs on till they literally fall apart.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry about having to do the transplant Bill. I may have to do one on the old Jeep soon. Just over 291,000 miles but still running good. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2012)

Our local Footy team the Adelaide Crows had a big win today 112 point thumping of new kids in the comp...


----------



## rochie (Jul 15, 2012)

day off


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 15, 2012)

Note to self: Don't stretch your lazy body in the sofa when you've got your full-of-fun-and-good-mood-mom sitting right next to you. 
Got my pudge tickled! 
Result: Straaaange sound - kinda like a cross between a yip, a giggle and a snort burst out of me, and both mom, dad and I had a good laugh. 
Damn I'm happy that mom's finally beginning to feel a lot better.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 15, 2012)

So you ended up out in the floor then?  Glad you to hear that your mom is doing better to.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2012)

Me too - great news Maria.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 15, 2012)

Great news Maria, really...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2012)

Glad mom is doing good Maria...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks guys, mom still tire easily, but that was expected.
After all it _was _extensive surgery and she _is _an old lady. (83 years)
But things are definitely looking better, and both dad and I are happy to see that she's slowly but surely getting better. 
And dad's working with his physician to get the heart medicine dosis he's getting just right, so he's feeling better too.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2012)

Juggled around my medicine degree so now staying in the UK on a course that suits me better rather than heading of to Cyprus (details: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/so-33054-2.html#post918129). 

Got my official acceptance today and hopefully sorted out some accommodation too. Can't wait to get started in September.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 17, 2012)

Heart meds, am there myownself. Tritace Zanadip, but my last BP was 120/85 so I'm okay about it.
The day your mum laughs when someone breaks wind in the room, you know she is on the mend!!!!!

Good luck on the classes mate..... 

And I have just come up with a way to make the ammo belt for my whipper schnipper!!!!

So all is good in the world.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2012)

Good luck with it Hugh!


----------



## brucejscott (Jul 18, 2012)

Saw my son off to MEPS ( Military Entrance Processing Stations ) where he will spend the next two days being poked, prodded and examined. When he gets home he will be an enlistee in the Army National Guard with a declared intention to go ROTC. Not bad for a 17 year old who will be starting his senior year of high school. I could not be more proud to be his father.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2012)

Very cool Bruce!

__________

I've been on vacation this week, which means I only get half of the phone calls from work I normally do.


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Making some big overtime pay working tonight, Friday, and Saturday nights at some local race tracks. Should easily have 20-25 hours of OT.


----------



## brucejscott (Jul 19, 2012)

If you have to work the weekend, might as well be at the track. Cool


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2012)

stayed in bed an extra hour today....seeing it was a bit chilly...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2012)

I had 2 things cheer me up today although one was sad.....

One of the towns I live near is having a community day festival. The entertainment director contacted my old guitar-playing buddy Joe, telling him: "You're playing." So Joe calls me and says; "You're playing". Ok, we decide we'll do some nice acoustic numbers. Them my old drummer calls about the show and he wants in. Then another guitar playing friend calls to say he is playing too and he gets his brother who plays bass and I used to play in a few bands in, to join up. So now I have a band, we're going electric and not acoustic and for the first time in 25 years....I have band practice Monday!!! Gotta come up with a set list that I can sing with these dusty pipes.

Second thing: A friend of a friend of a friend passed away the other day. I went to help them with a cat that the guy had. In his apartment he had an enormous book collection on WWII and the Civil War. I commented how I was interested in the same subjects and the guys wife says; "Nobody in the family is interested in them. He really loved his books and would love to have someone who appreciated them, have them. They're yours if you want." I'm blown away! There has to be about 200 books! He had a bookcase literally from floor to ceiling, filled with them. A quick look I saw "Army Group South", "Hitlers Generals", "Lee", etc. She'll call me when the family starts clearing out the apartment and everything is ok for me to have them.

What a day!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2012)

NICE! (but condolences in regards to the friend). It's awesome though you get to carry on his love of them.


----------



## brucejscott (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice on the books, sorry about the friend ( twice removed ). My boy came home from MEPS. He is now officially a member of the Pennsylvania Army National Guard, which means he has to get a haircut ( evil cackling and much hand wringing ). His first drill is in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2012)

Won our first game of Lacrosse today had an ordinary season so far with our team but today things went right for a change and we took the points!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your friend Chris, but great to hear about the band and the books. 
I had an old friend, about ten years older than me, who died suddenly a few months back - only heard about it a couple of days after the event. On those few times a year I'd see him, he used to give me some of his books when he'd read them, and low and behold, a month or so later, half a dozen books turned up at my place. His last remaining relative had found my address, and some notes regarding books, and just sent them to me!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2012)

BBC Sport - Tour de France: Bradley Wiggins on verge of first British win


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2012)

had a local website issue trying to buy some blu rays, 3 tries, 3 strikes....after a number of calls it was finally determined the site had a technical glitch problem accepting orders.

...my patience and bringing the problem to their attention got me all 3 blurays for FREE!!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 24, 2012)

My mother-in-law................... Oh crap, wrong thread!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2012)

Not bad Wayne.

Received the last forms for University which I'll send off tomorrow. Only 6 weeks until I start (or restart as the case actually is)...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice change on the User Title!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe it should read " Doctor Hugh" - sounds like Dr. Who !


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 25, 2012)

Yesterday's good grin:

*Scene*: Local open air shopping mall, me sitting and having an ice cream in the nice summer weather outside a cafe.
A young couple is walking around, window shopping. They approach me, and the young lady in question is busy chatting with her boyfriend. They're in their mid-twenties, and as they approach, the young lady spots my faux hawk.

*Lady*: ....so I'd like to go buy that. [_looks at me, then states with an angry note in her voice_] And just who do you think you're upsetting with that hairstyle? It's only little old ladies that'll get upset about that!
*Me*: [_looking up at her with a amused look on my face_] I don't know about that, but _ýou _seem to be awfully busy with my hairstyle!
*Lady*: [_Clams up and walks by - fast!_]
*Boyfriend*: [_Grins and tells her that I'm right and that if she can't take people replying to her bullsh**, then she ought to stop bothering them_]
*Me*: [_Wolf grin, then goes back to focus on ice cream_]


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2012)

Maria!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 25, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> Yesterday's good grin:
> 
> *Scene*: Local open air shopping mall, me sitting and having an ice cream in the nice summer weather outside a cafe.
> A young couple is walking around, window shopping. They approach me, and the young lady in question is busy chatting with her boyfriend. They're in their mid-twenties, and as they approach, the young lady spots my faux hawk.
> ...


 
Like I always say, "If you don't have something nice to say, then shut the F'enheimer up"!!! Bet the boyfriend didn't get any lovin' that evening.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2012)

Nicely done Maria!



Njaco said:


> Nice change on the User Title!



Took people a while to notice 



Airframes said:


> Maybe it should read " Doctor Hugh" - sounds like Dr. Who !



Could do but I quite like this one for now.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 26, 2012)

After months of trying, and a dozen or more cans of smelly cat food, I finally caught the wild cat that has been terrorizing the neighborhood. This cat (of dubious ancestry) kills birds, rabbits and what ever else it can catch. The neighborhood has complained to Animal Control for months. Last night the smelly catfood worked, and he ventured too deep into my trap. Va. Beach Animal Control came and took him away a while ago. Unless they turn him loose, the neighborhood will be safer....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2012)

Well done Maria!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 26, 2012)

Would have liked to have seen that play out Maria...too funny!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks guys, guess there was no need to give her a bucketload of crap when lesser could do the trick. 

Cut my hair yesterday, it got a little short in the sides...it'll grow back in no time, though, since my hair grows like it gets paid to do so! 
Biker buddy Peter straightened the hawk out on the back of my head today and removed the tufts of hair that I had missed, making it look great.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2012)

Well done Maria and Charles!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2012)

The Olympic Opening Ceremony and the fact that they are here in the UK. The sport from a British view hasn't been great so far but will great better.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, our Women winning their opening match in the Women's basketball was a good start!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2012)

BBC Sport - Hungarian GP: Lewis Hamilton takes victory in Hungary

BBC News - London 2012: Team GB wins first Olympic medals


----------



## rochie (Jul 29, 2012)

first day of 16 days off work !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2012)

BBC Sport - Olympic gymnastics: bronze for GB as Japan win silver on appeal


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2012)

Arrived at my mum and dad's this morning!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 30, 2012)

Finally have the engine change going on my "ute". Done in a week!
Cheaper than buying a new one. It's a '97 Holden Commodore.


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 30, 2012)

My young boy has started smiling and laughing.
Totally magic!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Like I always say, "If you don't have something nice to say, then shut the F'enheimer up"!!! Bet the boyfriend didn't get any lovin' that evening.



Depends on what kinda loving we're taking about here, sweet or rough loving....eh?

Edit: Sorry to hear about your friends lads, glad that them books found a loving and caring new home...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Depends on what kinda loving we're taking about here, sweet or rough loving....eh?
> 
> Edit: Sorry to hear about your friends lads, glad that them books found a loving and caring new home...



Thanks. I bought a bookcase yesterday - 6 feet tall and 5 shelves. I filled it and have to go get another one! I finally started reading them - "Army Group South" is the bathroom selection and "The Longest Day" is the outdoor cigarette break selection.


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Got our old daily driver fixed last night for $30 for input and output sensors for the transmission. Transmission has been locked in 2nd gear, and could not find the problem. Was sure the transmission was shot! Well, as a last ditch, hail mary effort to either fix the problem, or verify our belief that the tranny was shot and it was time to sell/junk the old rust bucket, I bought the 2 sensors from a local parts store! Too my surprise, transmission is completely fixed and shifting fine! I did not expect the sensors to fix it! I always read about guys on online forums being able to fix their problems with a cheap replacement part, but it usually never happens to me, until now! very happy. Over the weekend my fiance and I were trying to figure out how we were going to get a different car bought that was not going to be a rust bucket! Glad for the time being we do not have too!


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Also just got a email from my local library. Thee Game Of Thrones Season 1 DVD is on hold for me to checkout!! Been waiting weeks for my turn! Awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2012)

Messy1 said:


> Also just got a email from my local library. Thee Game Of Thrones Season 1 DVD is on hold for me to checkout!! Been waiting weeks for my turn! Awesome!



you will enjoy it Bryon! great series so far!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm done moving!!!
Well, the stuff is out of the old place anyways...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2012)

BBC Sport - Great Britain win London Olympic golds in cycling and rowing


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2012)

Got our test machine up and running today after a couple of frustrating days!


----------



## rochie (Aug 2, 2012)

been married 16 years tomorrow, not as long as some on here but pretty good going for a chef, in the uk chefs are 4-5 times more likely to divorce than the national average !!!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2012)

A bit like Paras then! Happy Anniversary mate !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2012)

BBC Sport - Olympic golds for Britain in cycling, canoeing and shooting


----------



## ccheese (Aug 3, 2012)

Just found out I have the winning bid, on eBay, for a three balsa/tissue flying model set. I got a T-28 "Trojan", a Ju-87b "Stuka" and a Grumman TBF "Avenger" for $27.48 (usd). Theses are all Guillows 500 series models, and cost about $16.00 each at the Local Hobby Shop (LHS). Woot Woot !!

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2012)

BBC Sport - Olympics 2012: Great Britain move to fourth in medal table


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 3, 2012)

DOW was up 217 points today!

Go IRA!

Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2012)

BBC Sport - Ennis and Farah light up London 2012 Olympics for Great Britain

6 GOLDS! 3rd in the table!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 4, 2012)

My vacation is finally over!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 4, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> My vacation is finally over!


Looks like you survived!
Not gonna do it again are you?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> My vacation is finally over!



Well!! that's a relief...you've just cheered me up too!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks Meat! No way, no how. Dedicated to a drama free life now.

Glad I could make you happy Wayne!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Occasionally having my daydreams, I more often than not, appreciate and think myself very lucky, for having the father and mother that I have, the family and friends that I've been blessed with...where you all on this forum belong!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2012)

BBC Sport - Ben Ainslie wins fourth Olympics sailing gold medal

BBC Sport - Andy Murray wins men's singles Olympics tennis gold

BBC Sport - Usain Bolt wins Olympic 100m gold at London 2012


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice Jan!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2012)

Who-Hoo!! Australia just defeate drussia in the Men's basketball 82-80 with a 3 point shot with 1 second on the clock...GO Aussies!!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 6, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Occasionally having my daydreams, I more often than not, appreciate and think myself very lucky, for having the father and mother that I have, the family and friends that I've been blessed with...where you all on this forum belong!


Aw, shucks!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 6, 2012)

Just got an email today from the Traffic Authority's board of appeals, because I appealed a fine I got at the Copenhagen Metro in december last year. 

I did have a valid travel card at the time, the prob was I had accidentally left it at home.
So I got a fine of 110 DKK. Okay, fair enough, I paid it as I should, and thought that the whole thing was over and done with. HAH! 

The Copenhagen Metro Company then kept sending me payment orders to pay a full fine of 750 DKK. (That's 125 US$) 
Hmmmmmmm! That's when I complained.
I then sent copies of the original fine plus a scanned copy of the receipt for my valid travel card, plus a scan of the card itself.

And now the Traffic Authority's board of appeals - that I complained to - have whacked the Metro Company back into place, saying that I've already paid the Metro Company what I ought to, and that the Metro Company's sending me more fines is wrong.

Eat THAT, Metro Company!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2012)

BBC Sport - London 2012: Great Britain close on Beijing gold tally


----------



## A4K (Aug 6, 2012)

Good on ya Maria!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2012)

I agree!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 6, 2012)

May get my Ute back with the new engine tomorrow!!!!! I misssssss ittttt! he says with his thumb in his mouth!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2012)

Want your teddy and safety blanket back now?


----------



## A4K (Aug 7, 2012)

Good on ya Bill!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 7, 2012)

My truck IS my safety blanket.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2012)

Scope I've been eyeing to put on the new .22 rifle (Browning T-bolt) has finally got a $30 rebate on it. That plus the 10% members discount card I just got in the mail from Cabela's should bring the price down pretty nicely. Now I just hope they have one in stock when I get there after work tonight. Look out Squirrels!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2012)

BBC Sport - Great Britain claim best Olympics gold medal haul for 104 years


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 7, 2012)

Got a pleasant surprise today. I had submitted a letter to the editor for my regions newspaper, regarding the Battle of Savo Island. Today, I got a phone call from an older gentleman. It turns out he was with the 5th Marines on Tulagi, and witnessed the fighting that morning. Also, he had a brother who was on the _Vincennes_, and met up with him later in Brisbane, Australia afterwards. He thanked me for remembering, and encouraged me to keep writing letters. It was very touching, and I am glad I was able to talk with him.

Here is the article in question.


----------



## rochie (Aug 7, 2012)

great stuff Vassilli, well done

me, i finally got my broadband up to a decent speed !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2012)

BBC News - Olympics: Team GB win two medals in an hour

BBC Sport - David Rudisha breaks 800m world record in Olympics win

BBC Sport - Usain Bolt wins 200m to make Olympic athletics history


----------



## A4K (Aug 10, 2012)

Good stuff guys!

Good on ya Vassili/Austin!

The 1st Marine Division trained at Mackay's Crossing, the border of Raumati South and Paekakariki in New Zealand prior to heading for Guadalcanal, the camp now Queen Elizabeth II park. I lived in the area a couple of times.
Prior to leaving, they dug a huge pit, drove the jeeps round in circles till the engines seized and bulldozed them into the pit (there were fears of the equipment falling into enemy hands should the Japanese attack)
The Stuart tanks suffered a similar fate, as did a mass of ammunition, dumped in heaps, and demolished. Some mates used to pillage the still visible earth mounds for ammo, and I scored a heap of bullet heads that way myself, aswell as 5 complete 50 cal. rounds. Once heard of someone walking home with a 105 mm artillery round from there!
One of the Stuart tanks was located in a creek when I was last there (about '93 I think) and there were plans to restore and display it at the entrance to the park. No idea if that eventuated.
Interesting to note too that a main road near the entrance is called 'Jeep road'.

Thought this might be of interest.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2012)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Got a pleasant surprise today. I had submitted a letter to the editor for my regions newspaper, regarding the Battle of Savo Island. Today, I got a phone call from an older gentleman. It turns out he was with the 5th Marines on Tulagi, and witnessed the fighting that morning. Also, he had a brother who was on the _Vincennes_, and met up with him later in Brisbane, Australia afterwards. He thanked me for remembering, and encouraged me to keep writing letters. It was very touching, and I am glad I was able to talk with him.
> 
> Here is the article in question.
> View attachment 208589
> View attachment 208590



Great stuff, well done mate!

Waking up to beautiful sunny weather outside...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2012)

Getting home from work after a frustrating hour trying to fix smething that did not want to be fixed...and my new 1/48 Kate had arrived!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 10, 2012)

Good news all!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2012)

Won our second game of the LAX season today


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2012)

BBC Sport - Mo Farah wins 5,000m to claim second Olympic gold


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2012)

This past week I've had the winning bid on eBay for a total of 13 flying model airplanes. Most of the planes sell for around $16.00 at the LHS. For what I paid, including shipping, I averaged $7.29 per model. Still have bids on two, on eBay, which close tomorrow. One is a B-17 the other a B-24, both Guillows 2000 series models. The current bid is around $40.00. The models sell for $110.00 in the LHS. The peal of all the models was a Grumman F3F-2 that the plans say were copyrighted in 1997. Wish me luck ! 

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Won our second game of the LAX season today



LAX.... isn't that Los Angeles Airport ??? What cha doing in the states, Wayne ?

Charles


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 17, 2012)

I, for one, would love to see you build a large bomber, Good Luck!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2012)

ccheese said:


> LAX.... isn't that Los Angeles Airport ??? What cha doing in the states, Wayne ?
> 
> Charles



I wish.....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 18, 2012)

By a unanimous vote I have been elected President of the "Smokey Mountain Chapter" of WW2aircraft.net.
I would like to thank all the little people out there that made this dream a reality, and promise all of you that world domination is not part of our agenda....


----------



## N4521U (Aug 18, 2012)

Sure, that's what you say Now.......
Just wait till you get all that Power,
and Money......


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh, congrats Paul.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2012)

Woo-Hoo! Westham United first Goal back in Premier League!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 18, 2012)

N4521U said:


> Sure, that's what you say Now.......
> Just wait till you get all that Power,
> and Money......


M o n e y, you say?
Oh, right, I remember having some once...
The stuff that wasn't supposed to buy happiness, 
Sure could rent a bunch though.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2012)

Solid start for Boks - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Woo-Hoo! Westham United first Goal back in Premier League!




and Won with that! 1-0


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 19, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> By a unanimous vote I have been elected President of the "Smokey Mountain Chapter" of WW2aircraft.net.
> I would like to thank all the little people out there that made this dream a reality, and promise all of you that world domination is not part of our agenda....



The Eastern Coast Chapter declares war


----------



## ccheese (Aug 19, 2012)

Was just notified I have the winning bid, on eBay, for a Guillows (balsa/tissue) Lockheed P-38L model. This model sells for $110.00 at the LHS, and I got it for $64.00..... which includes shipping ! Hmmm.... wonder which GB will encompass the P-38 ???



Meatloaf109 said:


> I, for one, would love to see you build a large bomber, Good Luck!



Lost out on that one, Paul, by one dollar. There will be others....

Charles


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 19, 2012)

What's the scale on that?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> By a unanimous vote I have been elected President of the "Smokey Mountain Chapter" of WW2aircraft.net.
> I would like to thank all the little people out there that made this dream a reality, and promise all of you that world domination is not part of our agenda....


 
I've heard it's pretty hard to loose an election unanimously when there is only one voter


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 20, 2012)

You would be surprised at the convincing it took me to get me to even consider the heavy responsibilities that come with this honor!
Full disclosure, while we stand firmly against world domination, we have seen fit to initiate certain studies on the subject.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 20, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> What's the scale on that?



Paul....According to Guillow's catalog, the P-38L has a 40" wingspan, and the scale is 1:16. The LHS sells it for $109.99.

Charles


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow, that is one big..... aircraft.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2012)

After more than 18 months of uncertainty, and a lot of worry about whether I could be made homeless, all due to our lovely Government deciding that, as I had a Private Pension, I was no longer eligible for certain State Benefits, I believe I've actually got things sorted at last! (haven't quite got to grips with the realisation yet!)
Basically, even though I had been informed that, as I am disabled and unable to work full time, I could take my Pension early, without affecting any disability or incapacity Benefits, especially as half of the Pension goes to my ex wife and daughter, the 'new' Government decided to change the rules, and really stuffed me.
Today, I've had two letters from different but related Government departments, one stating that due to my disability I am now in the 'Supported Group', and can once again claim help with Rent and Council Tax, and that I will also have an increase in benefit,and another informing me that I have now been moved to the next level up for Disability Living Allowance, another benefit increase.
So, not only is the immediate and pressing problem solved, but I also get more dosh!
Cheered up?
I'm like a dog with two d*cks !!!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 22, 2012)

Great news Terry. Governments, mine included, have no business screwing with veterans.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 23, 2012)

Glad things have improved Terry......but a dog with 2 d*cks!......does that mean you need 2 fire hydrants or just the one?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 23, 2012)

Sounds like twice the cleaning chores to me!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2012)

Good to hear Terry!

Well I got a new car yesterday (well used). Traded in the Land Rover I was driving for a Renault Megane 3 door (4 1/2 years old only had 13,000 miles on the clock!). Should now get around 60mpg vs the 25 I was getting before although it is a diesel, makes a little more sense when being a student again (road tax also went from ~£220 to £30 a year).


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 23, 2012)

How about some pics in the cars we drive thread Gnomey?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2012)

When I get around to I will. Depends if the weather decides whether it wants to stop raining for long enough.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 27, 2012)

Well..... my good fortune pales compared to some...........

But my bluddy sh!t decals arrived today for my HH-60H!
NAVY is already on and I am like a pig rolling in mud,
happy as a clam............ Before he gets dumped into the chowder!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2012)

Good to hear Bill!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 27, 2012)

Woo-hoo Bill!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 27, 2012)

Boss gave me 6 big Jalepeno peppers, fresh from his garden today. Atomic Buffalo Turds for supper tonight. 
I need to clean them, fill the with cream cheese with a little Cayenne pepper or Tobasco mixed in, throw in a venison beer stick piece, wrap in bacon, put a toothpick through them to hold it all together and then into the smoker for a hour or two.... My mouth is watering right now!!! Everyone knows what an Atomic Buffalo Turd is, right?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 28, 2012)

I guess we do now! That sounds great, will have to try it!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2012)

Works on the grill too, but watch out for a flaming inferno with all that bacon dripping onto hot coals, or am I the only one that still uses charcoal instead of a gas grill?


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 28, 2012)

I am guessing a Atomic Buffalo Turd is what happens when you go to the bathroom after eating things like that Buck!! Sounds good though!!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just got back from the Doc's. Xrays are normal. Gonna have to learn to live with my Xray deflecting nipples. 

Geo


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 28, 2012)

Great news! Maybe you are a superhero!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 28, 2012)

Finishing that Helio-ca-peter!


----------



## muscogeemike (Aug 29, 2012)

Airframes said:


> After more than 18 months of uncertainty, and a lot of worry about whether I could be made homeless, all due to our lovely Government deciding that, as I had a Private Pension, I was no longer eligible for certain State Benefits, I believe I've actually got things sorted at last! (haven't quite got to grips with the realisation yet!)
> Basically, even though I had been informed that, as I am disabled and unable to work full time, I could take my Pension early, without affecting any disability or incapacity Benefits, especially as half of the Pension goes to my ex wife and daughter, the 'new' Government decided to change the rules, and really stuffed me.
> Today, I've had two letters from different but related Government departments, one stating that due to my disability I am now in the 'Supported Group', and can once again claim help with Rent and Council Tax, and that I will also have an increase in benefit,and another informing me that I have now been moved to the next level up for Disability Living Allowance, another benefit increase.
> 
> ...



Understand that I am in no way advocating armed rebellion but there is a great article in the Aug VFW Mag about a town in Tenn, in 19466, where the vets took up arms and changed a corrupt government.
This is why the 2d Admin. is so important.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2012)

Slight complication on this today - the local Council are trying to say I still don't qualify, but admitted they didn't actually know!! (and these are the people who run the local Government ??!!!)
I've checked out some on-line Govt info, which seems to state I _do_ qualify, and am waiting to hear from a specialist at the Disability Information Bureau.
Jeez - bl**dy amateurs!


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 29, 2012)

10 hours sleep last night!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2012)

hope you iron out that complication Terry....


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Wayne.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 31, 2012)

- has had my elbow drained again. It's a relief to get rid of that irritating fluid!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm now officially a medical student!

Student card received, fee payments setup, classes start properly on Tuesday...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 31, 2012)

Congrats Hugh, and good luck.


----------



## rochie (Aug 31, 2012)

well done Hugh, and good luck


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 31, 2012)

Does this mean we can get medical advice for free?
Congratulations!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2012)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Works on the grill too, but watch out for a flaming inferno with all that bacon dripping onto hot coals, or am I the only one that still uses charcoal instead of a gas grill?



Charcoal is the ONLY way to go!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2012)

Gnomey said:


> I'm now officially a medical student!
> 
> Student card received, fee payments setup, classes start properly on Tuesday...



Congratulations. Expect to see "Dr.Gnomey" posting in the forums in a few years. 

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice bright sunny day!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, it's Fathers Day....and my present....the Entire DVD Box Set of one of my favourite shows COMBAT!


----------



## rochie (Sep 2, 2012)

never seen that one Wayne !

my Daughters birthday dinner at my hotel went well and now i'm off work for a whole week !!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2012)

That will be nice Karl. 

Went to the Olympic Park today to see the Paralympic athletics. Was excellent, really great atmosphere and got to sing the national anthem and watched a British gold medal. Wish I had got more tickets now.


----------



## rochie (Sep 3, 2012)

been looking at my finances over the last few weeks and i now have some cash to buy a car, got rid of my old one a few months ago as it was starting to develop a few problems.
been living with just my wifes car, am going to look at getting a Smart Car Fourtwo as i want a very cheap car to run and maybe something to pass on to my daughter in a couple of years !


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2012)

you've not seen Combat, Karl.... Where ya been man?


----------



## rochie (Sep 3, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> you've not seen Combat, Karl.... Where ya been man?


dunno, will have to look out for it now though


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 4, 2012)

My sons first day at Kindergarten. He got on the bus no problem. A proud milestone day.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2012)

First proper day of med school done and dusted, really enjoyed it. Going to be a lot of work but well worth it.


----------



## rochie (Sep 4, 2012)

bought my Smart car though i am telling everyone who will listen i now own a Mercades !


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 7, 2012)

My youngest daughter is getting married, and paying for it themselves!
All I have to do is wear a tux and bartend at the reception!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 7, 2012)

...and wear that helmet!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2012)

Congrats!

First week of med school done, so far so good. Pretty interesting so far but only going to get more so.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2012)

Hope it all works out well for you Hugh!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 8, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> ...and wear that helmet!


Ya know, I mentioned that,...
She was not, ah,.. agreeable, shall we say?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2012)

BBC Sport - Italian GP: Lewis Hamilton on pole ahead of Jenson Button


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2012)

Couldn't vist my wife's father last week for fathers day, she was not well, so caught up with him today...all happy little campers...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2012)

BBC Sport - Italian GP: Lewis Hamilton wins dominantly at Monza for McLaren


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2012)

Adelaide wins their AFL Semi-Final!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 15, 2012)

A little over halfway with my dizzyness/Sudden deafness-cure, and the corticosteroids makes me all giggly.
Funniest med treatment I've ever received, that and the Ketogan I got when I ruptured my eardrum while diving, back in 1990-something.
PAAARTYYYYY TIIIIIIIIIIIMEEEEE! *bounces all over the place*


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 15, 2012)

Enjoy the ride BikerBabe, and if you have leftovers, I'll pay for the shipping. 

Geo


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Geo, but it's a ten-day cure, and there's only ten pills.
*counts*...that's.....*thinking hard*....damn, numbers are HARD!!! *giggle fit*...erm...heheheeeheheheh...oh, there's coffee! *shuffles off*...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2012)

Eeerrmmmm....Maria dear, aren't you supposed to wear them knickers _under_ your trousers?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2012)

finally some time to paint my Spitty....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2012)

Blood work came back clear, all my vaccinations done and Criminal records check passed, now I can start doing some clinical placements which will be good fun. Now looking at organising shadowing some surgeries/other procedures...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2012)

finally got a test to work on my test centre today after a month of frustration!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 19, 2012)

Went through my fountain pen collection today, and discovered that the ink sac in dad's old black-and-gold Parker 51 looked whole. I cleaned it with water and tested it to be sure that it wouldn't be leaking ink when filled.
And then re-inked it.
It's working perfectly fine, which made me feel totally happy. 
So now dad's old pen is my desk pen - I don't want to risk losing it by accidentally dropping it or something, so it's not allowed to leave my apartment. 
Time to save up to get mom's old pen that she got as a gift at her confirmation and baptizing, repaired. 
Dayum, that was on March 28th, 1943 - I checked the church records!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2012)

My test centre ran a full cycle of tests today, amen to that....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thursday, one day closer to the weekend. Can't wait for this day to be done and over with though.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 20, 2012)

Got a job coaching hockey!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 20, 2012)

Maria you are a trip!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2012)

Slept in, cause I got a day off...


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 21, 2012)

Went to the opto...op...eye doc today, to get my eyes checked.
Has been having probs with my eye sight on the left eye - fuzzy spot made it hard to see properly.
After a thorough examination the lady doc could diagnose me with cataracts, so I'm going to have surgery done on both eyes. And now I better understand why I was having problems with seeing properly, even though I've used both contact lenses and glasses! 
It's a relief really - the surgery on each eye only takes 15-20 minutes and the results are good.
Many people don't have to use glasses afterwards, so 'm hoping that I can get rid of mine as well - but let's see how it goes. 

Is now contemplating getting:
A: Nice practical pants with elastic waistband.
B: Soft perm curls.
C: Practical low-heeled shoes in a neutral colour.
D: Walker.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 21, 2012)

The local brewery, Surly Brewing, just released my favorite beer. Called Surlyfest. It's thier take on a Octoberfest brewed with Rye. It's a seasonal beer so it will only be around for a month or so. Guess what I'm doing after work tonight Maria, can I borrow your new walker


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2012)

Met up with Bill (N4521U) today he has been in SA seeing the sights the past 2 weeks, we visited some local hobby shops, checked out my "War room" as he called it and had a good chat about various things, lots model related!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2012)

BBC Sport - Singapore GP: Lewis Hamilton on pole position for McLaren


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2012)

my Westham grabbed a last minute goal to draw their EPL match


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2012)

Minnesota Vikings - 24
San Francisco 49ers -13


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2012)

First "placement" done, do feel a bit more like a proper med student now...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 28, 2012)

It's Friday, and even better today is National Drink Beer Day!!!! Woohoo!!! I'm not one to argue so as soon as I get a beer in my hand tonight, I gonna drink it!!!

What's Trending Friday, September 28, 2:23 pm Search: .Follow . Beer rocks every Friday, but today's actually National Drink Beer Day
4 hrs ago Today's the day to raise a glass in honor of raising a glass (or a bottle or a can). That's right, it's National Drink Beer Day, a holiday that deserves to bump less alcohol-centric celebrations off the calendar, so beat it Arbor Day, and don't come back till you're carrying a six-pack. Why celebrate beer? Has there ever been a dumber question? Because it's one of the oldest beverages in existence, dating back to the ancient Sumerians, who probably chipped the details of their hangovers into a clay tablet or two. So bottoms up, whether you're into pale ales or porters or — you know what? We'll have one of each. [Source]

National Drink Beer Day is celebrated on September 28


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 28, 2012)

Friday, ahhhhhhhhhhh........................


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2012)

BBC Sport - Rugby Championship: South Africa power past Australia


----------



## rochie (Sep 29, 2012)

first full week using my Smart car for work

7 trips for £36 compared to 5 trips for £65 in my old Seat Leon !

and also Man utd 2 Spurs 3 !!!!!!!


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 30, 2012)

Just found out that my old boss has been paying me compliments behind my back!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 30, 2012)

Good on ya! (although cash would be better!)


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, I've just sent her company another invoice....

And she's fairly well-known within NZ Warbird circles, and NZ aviation in general, so to have someone like her backing you is pretty valuable on its own.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 1, 2012)

Short work week, 2.5 days of work, then 5.5 days of goofing off in northern Minnesota.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 1, 2012)

If you have five and a half days to goof off northern Minnesota sounds like a good place to do it! Haven't been there since I was a kid on vacation up along the Gunflint Trail, but I'll never forget it.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2012)

First full day in practice today. Was really good 'working' with the GP's and clerking some 'patients' should start on real patients next week (this week was mainly just the GP seeing how you were at doing it before letting you loose). Did pretty well and really enjoyed it, bring on next week.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 3, 2012)

short workday today, and none tomorrow!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2012)

Some new decals arrived from Terry!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 3, 2012)

T Bolt said:


> If you have five and a half days to goof off northern Minnesota sounds like a good place to do it! Haven't been there since I was a kid on vacation up along the Gunflint Trail, but I'll never forget it.


 
Trip cancelled, rear differential on my 4X4 Silverado went out. After yesterdays conversion I probably have the only full time front wheel drive Chevy Silverado in the state of Minnesota. Trip will have to be rescheduled to next week.


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 3, 2012)

Going flying this afternoon! And we've got clear blue skies!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 3, 2012)

And I am jealous!


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, about 10 minutes after posting, the weather turned to [email protected]!
We now have low cloud and about 20 knots of wind!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 3, 2012)

Not so bad! If you were flying a 150D model you would only need about 32 knots ground speed to get airbourne!!!!! And what's so bad about flying Under the cloud???? I ask you.


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 3, 2012)

cloud was under 1000' that wasn't really the problem. It was mainly the 20 kts wind coming over the hills. I _can_ fly in these conditions, I just don't really want to, especially with my Father-in-law in the back seat!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 3, 2012)

Became a volunteer firefighter, getting my gear Friday.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2012)

Good on ya Harrison!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 4, 2012)

Got the date for the pre-eye-op examination - and because the hospital can't live up to the waiting time limit, I get to get things sorted out at a private clinic, and the government pays for the whole thing. 
So I'm going to the pre-op examination next thursday. Seems like things are moving along a bit faster now.
Am looking forward (- although somewhat blurred...*giggle*) to get this over and done with.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 11, 2012)

OK, try #2. After not being able to take my hunting trip last week due to the truck breaking down I'm going to try again today. Got new truck, packed it full last night. Half day of work today, then Friday-Monday will be spend sitting in a treestand hoping a Whitetail will walk by. No TV, no Vice-Presidential debates, no unknown humans around to bother me. Come one Noon o'clock, then I'm out of here.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 11, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> Got the date for the pre-eye-op examination - and because the hospital can't live up to the waiting time limit, I get to get things sorted out at a private clinic, and the government pays for the whole thing.
> So I'm going to the pre-op examination next thursday. Seems like things are moving along a bit faster now.
> Am looking forward (- although somewhat blurred...*giggle*) to get this over and done with.


Best of luck to you, hope everything works out O.K.!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2012)

Finally got some tested product released for use today!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 12, 2012)

Got the Bronco running again.
Stupid thing would run and then shut itself off, at completely random times and circumstances. In the last 2 months I have replaced the distributor, the coil, the ignition control module, the solinoid, various vaccuum lines, and now the ignition switch box on the steering column.
Fingers crossed! Maybe I got it this time.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2012)

Another good week of med school done. 2nd full day of practice done, with some clerking of patients and then started working on the full system exams later (started with Respiratory) in the week and got to practice it a couple of times...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 13, 2012)

This Thursday night, Foch and I were able to attend a presentation conducted by Doctor Robert Ballard. Our seats were in the front row, so we had a good view of him.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2012)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> This Thursday night, Foch and I were able to attend a presentation conducted by Doctor Robert Ballard. Our seats were in the front row, so we had a good view of him.



Sounds very interesting!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 14, 2012)

It was Wayne. I did my best to not act like an excited school boy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2012)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> It was Wayne. I did my best to not act like an excited school boy.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 15, 2012)

Cool! What was he talking on specifically?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 17, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Cool! What was he talking on specifically?



Sorry for the late reply. He talked a little about himself, what got him into Oceanography. The main body was deep sea exploration itself, what he expected and what he found. He only covered the Titanic and Bismarck for a minute, but discussed his search in the Mediterranean for ancient ships between Carthage and Rome(using empty wine casks to find wrecks) A cool bit was his searching in the Black Sea, where the depth in the center is enough to have no oxygen, meaning no corrosion on wood(Saw a craftsmen marking on a plank). The last part was him explaining, and perhaps promoting the Jason Project. That is an education program aimed at middle schoolers on oceanography(involves a hefty dose of science and math). His group aboard the E/V Nautilus would show classrooms live shots of the ocean floor via Internet2. All in all, a very educational and insighting presentation, and I can say Mr. Ballard is one of my idols.


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 17, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Got the Bronco running again.
> Stupid thing would run and then shut itself off, at completely random times and circumstances. In the last 2 months I have replaced the distributor, the coil, the ignition control module, the solinoid, various vaccuum lines, and now the ignition switch box on the steering column.
> Fingers crossed! Maybe I got it this time.



All sorted?
I had this with a car I used to own. After replacing the entire ignition system didn't work, I relented and took it to an auto electrician. It took them less than an hour to find and fix the problem - a loose earth connection.....


----------



## N4521U (Oct 17, 2012)

Ah yes. I had this happen. It was a wire going in to the distributor.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2012)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Sorry for the late reply. He talked a little about himself, what got him into Oceanography. The main body was deep sea exploration itself, what he expected and what he found. He only covered the Titanic and Bismarck for a minute, but discussed his search in the Mediterranean for ancient ships between Carthage and Rome(using empty wine casks to find wrecks) A cool bit was his searching in the Black Sea, where the depth in the center is enough to have no oxygen, meaning no corrosion on wood(Saw a craftsmen marking on a plank). The last part was him explaining, and perhaps promoting the Jason Project. That is an education program aimed at middle schoolers on oceanography(involves a hefty dose of science and math). His group aboard the E/V Nautilus would show classrooms live shots of the ocean floor via Internet2. All in all, a very educational and insighting presentation, and I can say Mr. Ballard is one of my idols.



Cool!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 18, 2012)

Started cleaning off my modeling bench today - a summer built up [email protected] - so there's hope I'll get into the next group build.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2012)

Friday morning and weeeeekend!!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hmmmm. I start work tomorrow night. Have a good weekend Jan.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2012)

....and you have a quiet and easy shift Geo..


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2012)

weekend time!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 19, 2012)

Opened my birthday presents and found a Great Wall P-61A and a very large starship "Enterprise". On top of that my wife tells me that because I've done so much around the house this summer I get to have the entire weekend to just sit a build models. Guess I can try to finish more of that Russian night fighter now.


----------



## rochie (Oct 19, 2012)

one easyish day at work and then off for sixteen !!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2012)

WP maul their way into final - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2012)

Westham 4 Southhampton 1 Go Hammers!


----------



## rochie (Oct 21, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Westham 4 Southhampton 1 Go Hammers!



thought it might have !!!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 22, 2012)

Learning to run road grader and the thought of being home in 15 hrs.

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2012)

After living in this snow belt for just over 27yrs I have finally broke down and bought 4 winter tires. With more than 11ft of annually I can now say "Bring it on Mother Nature, bring it on."

Geo


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Oct 25, 2012)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Sorry for the late reply. He talked a little about himself, what got him into Oceanography. The main body was deep sea exploration itself, what he expected and what he found. He only covered the Titanic and Bismarck for a minute, but discussed his search in the Mediterranean for ancient ships between Carthage and Rome(using empty wine casks to find wrecks) A cool bit was his searching in the Black Sea, where the depth in the center is enough to have no oxygen, meaning no corrosion on wood(Saw a craftsmen marking on a plank). The last part was him explaining, and perhaps promoting the Jason Project. That is an education program aimed at middle schoolers on oceanography(involves a hefty dose of science and math). His group aboard the E/V Nautilus would show classrooms live shots of the ocean floor via Internet2. All in all, a very educational and insighting presentation, and I can say Mr. Ballard is one of my idols.



Sounds very interesting. I was given a book on the Bismarck detailing it's history, plus how it was found. Some really cool underwater images. Let's just say I was so intrigued, that I had my nose buried in that book for quite a while! Apparently the ship is still in remarkably good condition, and virtually in one piece (but you probably know this already)

Also been watching a very interesting episode of 'Heroes of the Skies' today. I take my hat off to the skill and bravery of all the airmen whose stories are shown.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 26, 2012)

Didn't have to work today. 
Got to work on my Start 2 Finish Hurricane. 
Golf at 6:30 in the morning.

Life is good.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 26, 2012)

Today I stored my clubs for the winter Bill. Six more months until the local course opens back up.

Geo


----------



## futuredogfight (Oct 26, 2012)

Ordering a canopy for my Mk.XIc!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2012)

Friday and I'm off for a week!! God, do I need it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2012)

Off where...?


----------



## N4521U (Oct 26, 2012)

George, I do get to play almost year round here, but I am a fair weather golfer now. Cost me a new pair of shoes a few years back, I got caught is a downpour about a kilometer away from the clubhouse. I was in shorts so the rain went straight into my shoes! No snow, but we do get the rain. Out of 52 weekends I get to play all but maybe 10. Just lucky down here.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2012)

Weeeelllll, if the lottery kick in this week, a around the world trip, to visit members on this forum!


----------



## rochie (Oct 26, 2012)

generosity of a friend and spending most of the day so far painting my Ta152 and even managed to stick some bits together with a Monogram P-40C !!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 26, 2012)

My parents have been spoiling me rotten for the last couple of days. 
They gave me a new winter jacket - and perfect timing it was too, as the temperatures dropped below 0 C today, plus new winter shoes and a pair of black Adidas pants w. white stripes.
Plus I got a beanie - funny thing is: I absolutely hate beanies, I think they're so ugly!
I still do, but at least I found out today why people are so crazy about them: They're warm, and they hide hideous hair! *rofl*
And since mom and dad knows that it's very much the end of the month for me, mom's taking me to one of the big supermarkets on sunday, to help me fill my fridge. That makes me feel both incredibly happy and pretty damned moved.
I can't help but feel that I've got some pretty damned awesome parents!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 26, 2012)

Certainly are!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2012)

Sounds like life is good Maria!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 27, 2012)

I agree, that's awesome.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2012)

Brave Province end their drought - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 27, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> My parents have been spoiling me rotten for the last couple of days.
> They gave me a new winter jacket - and perfect timing it was too, as the temperatures dropped below 0 C today, plus new winter shoes and a pair of black Adidas pants w. white stripes.
> Plus I got a beanie - funny thing is: I absolutely hate beanies, I think they're so ugly!
> I still do, but at least I found out today why people are so crazy about them: They're warm, and they hide hideous hair! *rofl*
> ...


 It just dawned on me that the "beanie" you refered to is a hat. At first I thought of a small stuffed animal toy, the "beanie babies" and, well, we will leave it at that.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2012)

Managed to time it right and picked my wife up as she was leaving work, had been on her feet all day and wasn't looking forward to walking home....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 1, 2012)

Once again it's time to load my truck full of hunting stuff and escape the rat race for a few days. Starting at 5:00 p.m. today I have the next 6 days off and into the north woods. Looks like it's going to be a little chilly in the mornings, and I'll have to get up even earlier that I do when I go to work, but hey, it's not work!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2012)

Man U beating Arsenal


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2012)

Apothic Red

Man this wine is good. Cheap at $13, but very very good. The longer you let it breath, the better it gets. About 1 to 2 hours. Plus it is a very cool bottle. 

Yeah this makes me happy tonight...


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 4, 2012)

Lunch at my parents.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2012)

getting home before the sh!tty weather hit....thunder is rattling the windows!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice and sunny morning...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2012)

Got 2 clinical placements this week. Always nice to get out in the hospital/GP...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2012)

We got partial power back last night! Yeah Heat!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 7, 2012)

Had a good day at work subbing, followed by winning a small amount of money on a cheap scratch ticket. Hope you guys down the mid-belt states are faring better than before.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 8, 2012)

Got my order from ostprodukte-versand.de today:
Two shopping nets, 2x15 original DDR christmas cards, a dog tag with the DDR flag on front, a wee gift in the shape of a DDR notepad and ballpoint pen plus a little peppermint candy thing - and 4 boxes of Stollen Häppchen - yum! 
Hm, I might need to get more Stollen next payday in order to have enough for christmas, it's too yummy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2012)

It's weekend and I'm shattered, knackered, exhausted, what a week!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2012)

Stollen - yum yum! 
Had a 1/32nd scale resin nose for a Mosquito FBVI conversion delivered today - pleased as Punch!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2012)

BBC Sport - England 54-12 Fiji


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 13, 2012)

Bandage removed, eye drop thingies applied - ahh, relief!
Damn, the world looks funny!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 13, 2012)

Good to hear BikerBabe and great to see.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2012)

Good morning in the hospital doing ward rounds...


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 14, 2012)

Post op check-up was all   - and since the clinic is situated atop a shopping mall, I got myself some nice new nail polishes and a cup of coffee afterwards. 

Edit:
And this.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2012)

I can smell the burning rubber!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2012)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic and the 4-2 England! Nobody has ever scored 4 goals against England I've been told....
Sorry lads but......yeeessssssss!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2012)

working day is over, weekend time!


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 21, 2012)

Finally my Sudden Deafness thing have settled down a little. I went shopping, driving, today! 
Damn it was nice to get back on the road again, instead of walking and wobbling all over the place! 
Got my fridge filled, and it also means that I can use the car to get back and forth to my guitar lessons! 
It has been a bit of a struggle, having to walk quite a distance because the bus stop is pretty far from the school where the lessons are taking place, and from where I live - but now it gets a lot easier. *bounces around all over the place*

And mom asked me to shop a shaver for dad for christmas, so I did that. It feels great to be able to help my folks again. 
Apart from that I found two nice pens - a Parker felt tip and a Pelikano fountain pen - cheaply at a local thrift shop - snatch! 
I had a nice chat with the ladies who worked at the thrift shop, they were really sweet and nice. We had fun. 

Guess it'll soon be time to drag my biker buddy along on a motorcycle trip while we still have somewhat dry and ice- and snow free roads. 
Hmm, with this weather we might even be able to go on our usual christmas bike ride and new year's eve bike ride! 
Freezing temperatures doesn't matter as long as the roads are dry.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2012)

Adelaide scores to lead 2-1 over Sydney in the local A league Soccer...


----------



## rochie (Nov 23, 2012)

unexpected day off


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2012)

had a great nights sleep and didn't get my @ss out of bed till 9.30am!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2012)

I woke up and realized it was only Saturday.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2012)

BBC Sport - Brazilian GP: Lewis Hamilton on pole ahead of Jenson Button


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2012)

Out for a breakfast with my son followed by SKYFALL at the cinema...


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 25, 2012)

Sounds great Wayne, hope you had fun. 

Got me a Wacom Bamboo multi touch drawing tablet today, time to doodle and get used to using the pen instead of the mouse! 

It's this lil' bugger here:

http://www.edbpriser.dk/pen-tablet-og-digitizere/wacom-bamboo-pen-og-touch-id-5498721.aspx


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2012)

BBC Sport - Sebastian Vettel wins his third F1 world championship for Red Bull


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 25, 2012)

First day on the slopes for me.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice one Maria. I must ask my daughter if she ever uses hers. If not, then .....


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 25, 2012)

^ ...then you're going to adopt it?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 25, 2012)

My sons 6 year birthday...a lot of dinosaurs...sad though he is getting older. Bittersweet.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> Sounds great Wayne, hope you had fun.



Sure did, thanks for asking!, you seem to have done alright for yourself too!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nothing, as of yet! 

Actually, being able to log on here, always cheers me up!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 26, 2012)

The wife paid me a pretty big complement today and it sure raised my spirits.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2012)

You got it Maria! About time I did some digital art - easier on the wrists than painting on canvas, now the arthritis is getting worse.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2012)

I was given a microwave today as an early Christmas pressie....not had one for 7 years!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2012)

Microwave? Is that a very, very small hand movement ? I'll get me coat .......


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh, look at that, this is me flipping you the bird!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 26, 2012)

Made German Honors Society


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 26, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> My sons 6 year birthday...a lot of dinosaurs...sad though he is getting older. Bittersweet.


Value that, because there are only a few years before he will be calling you for money! 
All mine are over 21, and that is when we hear from them.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 27, 2012)

Terry: Sounds good. Any news about the tablet?
Jan: The most expensive coffee reheater and popcorn machine. 

My good news?
Got my other eye fixed today, thank God I don't have any more eyes that need fixing! 
And the sweet young thing at the pharmacy where I resupplied my eye drop things recommended an eye patch for sleeping the first few days, so now I can go all-out pirate! 







Will be going in for check-up tomorrow, and then I guess I'll make an appointment for another check-up in about a month, to make sure that there's no posterior capsular opacification or other problems.

And I totally enjoy the drawing tablet! It sure takes some getting used to, but it is so practical to be able to erase things with a few clicks with the pen or mouse, and then you can save countless versions of a drawing if you're in doubt, or like different colour schemes or whatever you like. 
Now I just need a note program with a fountain pen brush with different colours "ink" and nice light beige "paper", to make the tablet experience perfect.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> Terry: Sounds good. Any news about the tablet?
> Jan: The most expensive coffee reheater and popcorn machine.
> 
> My good news?
> ...



Yaarrrr....yo ho ho and a bottle of rum.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2012)

Arr Haar me hearties! Good stuff Maria, although I'm totally tongue - twisted with that description! 
I'll ask my daughter when she returns from University to see her mother at Christmas - unless she decides to stay in London !


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 28, 2012)

Terry: Cool, I hope she doesn't use the thing any more so that you can use it. 

My good thing today:
Went to the check-up with the eye surgeon, everything looks great - in more than one sense! 
And I made an appointment a month from now with my local eye-ologist, then things should finally be over and done with.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2012)

That's really good news Maria.
I'm really pleased that, eventually, I've been able to verify a serial number with a code letter for a particular BoB Spitfire - at last ! I love it when a plan comes together ....(Cue 'A Team' theme music).


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 29, 2012)

Terry:  

Tonight I've been trying to figure out how to get my guitar homework done for monday.
The rhytm in the song that I'm s'posed to learn was really tricky (at least for an electrical guitar beginner like me)...until I realised that I could just load the song into the sound editor I've got, and then slow down the speed without changing the pitch of the song. 

My homework this week. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlOAMKTj0hU_


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 29, 2012)

Fantastic little ditty BikerBabe and glad the lookers are better.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2012)

Good sturff!

It's Friday once again and not so good, next week, it'll be December (well, tomorrow) and I'll be a zombie for the next four weeks due work overload....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 30, 2012)

Glad to hear the eye trouble is over, one of my greatest fears.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 30, 2012)

Weekend is nearly here! Going to try to clean up my work room and get back to building the guitar that has been on the back-burner for a couple years and maybe even start painting and glueing up the numerous model airplanes that have been accumulating and collecting dust for the last few years.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2012)

finished my GB entry!


----------



## rochie (Dec 1, 2012)

got off work early and not back till tuesday !

think i'm getting the hang of this head chef lark !!!!!

oh yeah this as well

west ham 3 chelsea 1 !!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2012)

BBC Sport - England 38-21 New Zealand


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2012)

Bourban!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2012)

WESTHAM United 3 poor old Chelsea 1..... and Chelsea led 1-0.....makes it even better.....GO Hammers!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2012)

Eeeerrrrmmmm......naaaah..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 4, 2012)

Good news is I just ordered a nice shiny left handed Orange Gretsch hollowbody guitar. Bad news is only color choices for lefties were Orange and Baby-Puke Green, OK it's actually called Aspen Green Would have liked a nice Burgandy Gretsch, but Orange will do. No Bigsby Tremolo arm on the lefties either, but I'll add that later, maybe strip her of the orange a dye it Burgunday later. Now I have to wait a couple weeks for it to come in.

Looks like Jan and I are going to be playing dueling Rock-a-billy soon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2012)

Good forward progress on my GB spitty today!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 6, 2012)

My youngest son Kiran has his birthday, 4 years old already.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 6, 2012)

Time flies huh amigo? Wish him a happy from me!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2012)

Only one night to go before the weekend!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2012)

Works christmas Lunch today!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2012)

Been looking for a book which normally sells for ridiculous amounts on the secondary market (£22 to £120, paperback/hardcover being the average), and picked up a copy, hardback, with a protective cover, in excellent condition - for just £1 !!!!
Me is a happy bunny!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2012)

Deserves a stiff one old boy!

Couldn't sleep at all last night, fell asleep around 5:30ish, waking up at 12ish, knowing that it's still Saturday cheered me up a bit...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 8, 2012)

Saturday................


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 8, 2012)

Being able to begin doing my exercises again:
Yoga, dumbbells. Yay, I've missed it! 
Even though I've been set back, I can still do 17 repeats of each of the Five Tibetans - that's a lot better than I thought it would be.  
The dumbbells is another story...*cough*...but I'll catch up.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2012)

BBC Sport - India v England: Alastair Cook's men on verge of Test victory


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2012)

Pace yourself Maria...

Don't want to hear you've done yourself an injury...


----------



## Crunch (Dec 9, 2012)

Achieved a goal last week.

The goal was a 1m Kingfish off the rocks... Been at it for 3 years now.

Hit 104cm and 9kg (20-ish lb). 

The day before I got absolutely blown away by a much bigger one, didn't get a look at it, but I had no chance of stopping it. I'd guess it was at least 15kg, maybe 20.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2012)

Took the boss lady out for Dinner for our 30th Wedding Anniversary...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2012)

3 exams down 1 to go...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 12, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Pace yourself Maria...
> 
> Don't want to hear you've done yourself an injury...



Will do, Wayne - although, knowing myself, that injury would tyically be from accidentally dropping the dumbbells on my own feet. 

My good things today:
Got a new cellphone - a HTC Desire C or something like that...anyway, it's black. o.0 
Got it home, charged the bugger and set it up. Works like a charm, Facebook, Google, Maps, GPS, the works - and it can even make *GASP!* phone calls! 
Then I set up the wireless router - and set up the telly, the laptop and the phone, so now I can go online from laptop, phone and tv. 
I *love* electronic thingies that can do stuff! 
Hehehehe, I even told one of my friends: "Hey, I set up the wireless, so now I can listen to....*long pause*...RADIO!" 
*hops and skips around happily, until all the golden curls bob and dance around*


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2012)

can all this fancy stuff, toast sandwiches and make a decent cup of coffee Maria?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2012)

Done with exams (and 1st term of med school)  Tonight should be interesting...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 13, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> can all this fancy stuff, toast sandwiches and make a decent cup of coffee Maria?



No, but I can do that. 

My good thing today?
Got my new R+ ring in the mail today - yay, it's my christmas gift to myself. 






And my local Aldi had a good offer on 32 Gb micro memory cards, I got the last one, so now there's _plenty _of room on my phone. (Yes I know: Famous last words - or something...  )


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2012)

It's Friday Ya all!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2012)

A good Satdy morning sleep in...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2012)

Old boss called in today to say hello...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 18, 2012)

Went and had my eyes checked at the eye specialist today:
Both eyes are 100 % good. 
Which means that I can order my reading glasses soon. 
Admitted, it does take some getting used to, going from being nearsighted for years, to be have normal eyesight - but it's a relief not having to use glasses when driving and/or generally moving around any more.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 18, 2012)

Just got an e-mail from Guitar Center. Guitar I ordered just shipped and should be at the store this Thursday. I put off ordering a case since I wasn't expecting it for another week and a half. Looks like I'll be doing some pickin this weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2012)

My Wing Nuts Wing Fokker D.VII has been shipped...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 19, 2012)

I am jealous! It will be interesting to see if you can improve on, (what by all accounts are), a nearly perfect kit!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2012)

Itching to get my hands on it Paul, courtesy of my lovely wife!


----------



## rochie (Dec 21, 2012)

got an interview for one of the jobs i applied for so we'll see what happens


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice one mate. I'll uncross my fingers for you ! Hope it works out and you finally get something worthwhile, where you're appreciated, and without any hassle.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2012)

Agree! Good stuff everybody! 
It's Friday and _NO_ work until Wednesday night!


----------



## rochie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Agree! Good stuff everybody!
> It's Friday and _NO_ work until Wednesday night!


that's wierd i'm not off work till wednesday night !!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2012)

The people on this forum, that put my faith back in for the human kind and hopes for the future!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 22, 2012)

^ We can correct that... 

My good thing today?
Hmmm, having a lazy day, watching a lot of telly and going online to check up on my fave forums.
Digging into a lot of webpages to try to find some fountain pen models that I have, which have no company or model name on 'em (detective work), and generally messing around, relaxing.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2012)

BBC Sport - India v England: Eoin Morgan six off last ball levels Twenty20 series


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2012)

Got some Chrissy presents for SWMBO....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2012)

Had a few hours with my youngest daughter, back from University in London for the holidays. Had a great chat, and she was able to give me some hints and tips, and show me how to do a few things in 'Photoshop'. Great day!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2012)

Good stuff Terry!

My Son dropped in too yesterday!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2012)

Play a bit of Monopoly with the family. By the end of the game I had acquired all the properties that you can buy on the board and I had put hotels on all of them except for the last 2 pairs (6 colours - they had 3/4 houses on them) that I'd got (we had no hotels left). Bankrupted everyone and won rather satisfactorily...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 25, 2012)

Since we got all the family stuff out of the way on sunday, the wife and I had some quality "alone" time.
That's right, sat in the recliners and got a nap!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2012)

9.15am before i got out of bed....


----------



## rochie (Dec 26, 2012)

spent some money on me !

see recent purchases thread


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2012)

Did the same as Karl - couple of kits and a book.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2012)

BBC Sport - Man Utd 4-3 Newcastle


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2012)

Got my Wingnut Wings Fokker today!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 27, 2012)

Pictures! Please!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok, Ok....

and got another little package today too....once that battery is charged...piccies...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 28, 2012)

I get to go to Albion Park tomorrow with one of the volunteers!!!!!!!!
Might get to get in on some working with the air museum myself!!!!!!! 

Annie got me a glider ride for Chrissie as well


----------



## rochie (Dec 28, 2012)

silly season is almost over, just new years eve to go and i'm all set for that already


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2012)

Good days skiing...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorting out the last of the grocery shopping for New Year's today. It's nice to have it sorted out. 

And just before christmas I went back to have a look at the place where my parent's house used to be.
The entire garden has been leveled, there's a huge - and I mean HUGE! - new house there, a big garage and a lot of fence. 
The new owners - a teacher and a physician - have really built a great house with plenty of room for their families to visit and stay with them. 
I think that the physician is from Pakistan or Sri Lanka or something like that, he's got an _enormous _family - and there's room for _everyone_ in that new house. 
The house looks great, and I'm truly happy that I went back to have a look. 
It feels right and it feels good (- which - frankly - surprised the heck out of me lol) , and I hope that the new owners will have just as many happy years there as we've had. 
And the most important thing is:
My parents are totally happy about their apartment, they're enjoying the place big time - and I enjoy having them stay closer to me, it makes it loads easier for me to just pop by and say hi or help them. So all in all, all this is great.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2012)

Had a craving for Royal Copenhagen Icecream so off to The Hobbit and there just happened to be a store, couple of minutes from the cinema... 

Double scoop.....Rum'n'raisin and Cappuccino...Yum.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2012)

Not today, but yesterday, got a card from Wojtek, cheers my friend!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 4, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> can all this fancy stuff, toast sandwiches and make a decent cup of coffee Maria?



No - but I can. 

To stay on topic:
I had a nice day yesterday, driving around and sorting out a lot of things, shopping and taking a lot of old books to the thrift shop - relief! 
I found Roger Moore's book "Bond on Bond" on sale, heheh, it's an enjoyable read. 
I also got a really nice brass rocker blotter from the thrift shop. 
Heheh, they're on the lookout for fountain pens, rocker blotters, inkwells and things like that for me, it's so nice of them.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2013)

South Africa v New Zealand, 1st Test, Cape Town, 3rd day Report : Innings win for South Africa in under three days | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Jan 4, 2013)

I am now a First line Production Manger at Boeing.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 6, 2013)

Was cycling with my wife and two sons and almost collided with two guys on a bike. One of the guys was so angry he shouted "homo" to me which is dutch for "gay". I laughed so hard I almost fell of my off my bike. Two *men* sitting nice and cosy together on one bike said that I was gay while I was with my wife. 

They guys couldn't stand my laughter and quickly fled


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 6, 2013)

Got a bargain at the flea market today, and brought home 20-30 fountain pens for my hastily growing collection, many of which still work.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 6, 2013)

The NHL is back!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2013)

A pleasant surprise in the mailbox.....Chrissy card from Wojtek!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 7, 2013)

Last week I ordered a t-shirt from the US, it arrived today, yay!








And I could pick up my new reading glasses today that I ordered last week, after the eye surgery they are very necessary and very welcome - now I can read properly again without getting a splitting headache. 
And for someone like me who absolutely loves to read, that's highly practical. 







Aaaaaaaaand here's the pens that I got at the flea market.
I spent most of the day wiping, cleaning off old price tag glue, flushing, soaking and generally cleaning them, which was really nice.
Most of the pens are still in working order, they just needed a little TLC.
The pen nibs in the little plastic box contain various nibs for the Osmiroid calligraphy pen that's in there somewhere. 
A true find, as it's considered one of the best ever made calligraphy pens as far as I've managed to find out on The Fountain Pen Network. :thumbs up:
Did I ever mention that I absolutely love fountain pens, and that I'd rather write with a fp than with a ballpoint pen? 











Oh, and guitar class started again tonight.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2013)

Quite a collection!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2013)

Improved the collection big time...well done Maria!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2013)

Agree!
A nice early finish this morning just after 4 am instead for 8, 9 or later, few hours sleep and I've got the whole Friday and weeeeeekend ahead of me!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2013)

BBC Sport - India v England: Tourists edge thrilling one-dayer in Rajkot


----------



## Erich (Jan 11, 2013)

next apt for me in fightng the big "C" is two weeks. had a bone marrow transplant which took me out for 6 weeks but comin back strong, the cancer for all appearances is history....................thank God and to all members thinking of me


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 11, 2013)

Glad for you!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2013)

Well, your news cheers me up immensely Erich, take care man...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2013)

New Esspresso Machine!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2013)

BBC Sport - Andy Murray reaches Australian Open last 16 with Berankis win


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2013)

Whipped up a rather nice Cappuccino from my new machine....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2013)

That's great news Erich. Here's to you, and a continuation in the improvement of your health. Cheered me up, if nothing else!
Wayne, pass me a cup please .....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 20, 2013)

Erich said:


> the cancer for all appearances is history....................thank God and to all members thinking of me



*Kick it's a$$ Erich!*


----------



## Marcel (Jan 21, 2013)

Erich said:


> next apt for me in fightng the big "C" is two weeks. had a bone marrow transplant which took me out for 6 weeks but comin back strong, the cancer for all appearances is history....................thank God and to all members thinking of me


Finally a message of hope. Glad to have you still around Erich and very happy that you won this battle, hope there won't be a next one.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Wayne, pass me a cup please .....



If I could I would Terry...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2013)

Great news Erich. Keep on


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2013)

BBC Sport - Andy Murray beats Gilles Simon to reach Australian Open quarters


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2013)

Nothing cheered me up today...was already in a good mood...nothing has changed...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2013)

BBC Sport - Andy Murray beats Jeremy Chardy in Australian Open quarter-finals


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2013)

Erich's news cheered me right up! Kick that things sorry *ss mate! 

F-R-I-D-A-Y!!! Weekend!! A couple of hours of overtime on Sunday, but I'm off on Monday!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2013)

Long weekend!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 25, 2013)

Friday afternoon and the work week is over in 16 min.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2013)

BBC Sport - Andy Murray beats Federer to set up Australian Open final v Djokovic


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2013)

Finally sorted out some new blinds for the front windows today...


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Had to set up a booth for work down at the Iowa State Fairgrounds, took less time than I thought. Got my fiance's taxes done today to!


----------



## rochie (Jan 26, 2013)

getting through work today without killing someone !!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2013)

rochie said:


> getting through work today without killing someone !!!!!!!!


----------



## rochie (Jan 27, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


>


Spent most of the day bollocking staff for not charging customers or giving them things they should'nt.
Buisness is very tough at the minute so we need to capture every penny we can but most staff seem to not understand it could cost them there job !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2013)

rochie said:


> Spent most of the day bollocking staff for not charging customers or giving them things they should'nt.
> Buisness is very tough at the minute so we need to capture every penny we can but most staff seem to not understand it could cost them there job !



I hear ya....Some people just don't get it, Karl....


----------



## Marcel (Jan 28, 2013)

Seems like we'll get a king this year. It is announced that our Queen will make a speech on all our media. I suspect she'll resign. She's getting old, 75 this year and deserves rest I think and I rather like her son Willem Alexander.

Edit it's true. Will get a big party the 30th of April.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2013)

Just read this on the BBC News Marcel. Congratulations - and your new King is a pilot too, so can't be bad!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 28, 2013)

Coffee. Loads of it today. it's monday, say no more.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 29, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Just read this on the BBC News Marcel. Congratulations - and your new King is a pilot too, so can't be bad!


 
Yup I always had a good impression of him. Being a pilot is of course tradition. Prins Bernard, his grandfather was a great pilot, even during WW2.


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 29, 2013)

My daughters cheered me up today in several instances; finally drove the bike (good wether); the van I've bought has it's oil changed, air heaters for the engine, new tyres - readying it for the upcoming working season.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 29, 2013)

Finally got a 1/48th scale kit of the Do17Z.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 31, 2013)

Went to the hospital in Gentofte yesterday to get my ear scanned due to dizzyness, tiinitus and partial loss of hearing on the right ear.
Was sitting outside in the hallway waiting, when an elderly sweet nurse approaches me, looks at me, mohawk and all, then looks at her papers and asks:
"Are you Mohammad Faroukh?"
Me: (totally baffled) Erm, no...my name's Maria A.!"
Nurse: (apologises profusely, beet red in the face).
After I told her that she shouldn't feel so bad about it because it happened fairly frequently that people mistook me for a guy, and that I've now become fairly used to it, I told her that it must be because I'm such a handsome bloke - then we had a good laugh about that.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 31, 2013)

Happens to my little sister all the time Maria!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 31, 2013)

^ Heh, I've been chased out from a public ladies restroom in Wiesbaden by a tiny, but energetic and very angry elderly german lady, because she thought I was a guy. 
And I've been chased out from various dressing rooms at sports halls and swimming halls as well, because some women thought I was a guy. 
That was: Until I opened my mouth and explained, then they could hear that I'm very much female.  

And at the hospital I think that the fact that my haircut is a 10 cm tall mohawk didn't help much, apparently not many women has got that hairstyle, so I guess that was the main reason. That, and being wrapped up in work clothes - thick black trousers - "zunfthosen" (google it), short blue down jacket, b/w "palestine scarf", black german military gloves with wrist straps and big black sturdy work shoes with thick rubber soles - that prolly didn't help either.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2013)

That made me smile Maria! Oh, and the 'Palestine scarf' is a Shemagh.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Terry, that's duly noted.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2013)

BBC Sport - Six Nations: England 38-18 Scotland

BBC Sport - Six Nations: Wales 22-30 Ireland


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 3, 2013)

Went to one of the local flea markets today, and managed to get me a Mont Blanc 224 fountain pen for the princely sum of 30 DKK.
That's 3.47 £/5.49 USD/4.02 euro.   
Guess the guy who was selling it didn't know a thing about fountain pens, which was my luck.
Seriusly, I was laughing my head off all the way home in the car!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2013)

Westham 1 Swansea 0 about time we had a win!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 6, 2013)

I got the results of the ear scan in the mail today, and contrary to popular belief, everything is perfectly alright inside my head! 
Oh wait, I'm a regular user here, please forget what I just wrote!  *runs*


----------



## Marcel (Feb 7, 2013)

Good show BB. 

I have started in a new band a month ago. Tonight was the first time we were complete, as the lead singer has been ill for some weeks. He had still voice problems, but finally wanted to be with the repetition. Sounded great even with a bad voice. I finally heard what this band is capable off, so I'm looking forward to the next repetition


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 8, 2013)

Today's thrift shop find/bargain:












The plastic bag hasn't even been opened. 
And even better:
Since no-one is interested in building plastic models these days ( - or so the thrift shop people seem to think), everyone assumes that the old kits aren't worth anything.
I got this gorgeous gem for 10 DKK.    
That's £ 1.15. Or 1.81 USD. Or 1.34 euro.
Is it okay if I'm having a hard time getting my hands back down again???


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 8, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 8, 2013)

Yup!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 8, 2013)

BikerBabe said:


> Went to one of the local flea markets today, and managed to get me a Mont Blanc 224 fountain pen for the princely sum of 30 DKK.
> That's 3.47 £/5.49 USD/4.02 euro.
> Guess the guy who was selling it didn't know a thing about fountain pens, which was my luck.
> Seriusly, I was laughing my head off all the way home in the car!



Just googled the pen to see what your obsession with fountain pens was BikerBabe and yikes......nice $$$$$core. As a Sinister person, I shun free flowing writing things.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2013)

Great grab at that price Maria - especially as Hasegawa have the cheek to keep re-releasing this old kit at around £40, or about Dk400 !!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 8, 2013)

^ (%¤%¤/%¤ They must be completely lame in the clarinet! 
That makes it a true find then, thanks Terry!  *happy hug*
I checked a danish hobby site, they price the 1/32 Messys between 350 and 500 DKK. *shocked*

http://www.super-hobby.dk/catalog/1-32-267352.html?start=0


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2013)

And it has it's origins in the 'Frog' kit, from the late 1960s! 
It's a bit inaccurate in parts, mainly the rear of the inside of the cockpit, and the under-wing radiators, but don't worry about that - once built, it _looks _like a '109E. And at that price, so what?! Also, being a moulding from, by the look of it, the late 1970s, it's possibly better quality than current issues!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 9, 2013)

Damn, that's awesome then! *cheers* 
And if I run into accuracy probs, I'll ask on the forum here. 
Heheheh, I've only got one major prob, now that I think about it:
Once it's built, where do I *put* it??? o.0 It is a _big_ model after all! 
Oh well, I'll figure it out.   Luxury problem, luxury problem...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow, still a great buy Maria..


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2013)

BBC Sport - Six Nations 2013: Scotland 34-10 Italy


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 9, 2013)

BikerBabe said:


> Damn, that's awesome then! *cheers*
> And if I run into accuracy probs, I'll ask on the forum here.
> Heheheh, I've only got one major prob, now that I think about it:
> Once it's built, where do I *put* it??? o.0 It is a _big_ model after all!
> Oh well, I'll figure it out.   Luxury problem, luxury problem...


Which paint scheme are you going to do?


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 10, 2013)

Haven't got a clue, I'll decide that once I take a closer look at the set. 

My good thing today?
Managed to get another fountain pen bargain today:
A german 1935 Mont Blanc 234½ fountain pen with the 100-series hourglass clip, which apparently is a rarity.
I've seen a similar pen for sale online for 450 USD, and I got mine for 100 DKK, that's 18 USD.  
I am totally and unashamedly chuffed!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2013)

BBC Sport - Six Nations 2013: Ireland 6-12 England


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 11, 2013)

Can't wait to see you build it Maria.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2013)

Yep, waitin' here too Maria! 

No pressure though....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 12, 2013)

No, no pressure Maria…


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Feb 12, 2013)

This did!



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LMftuei6Fw_


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 12, 2013)

A co-worker had me work on his computer. At the root of the C: drive, I saw a directory called movies. I now have 160 new movies to watch.

CHA-CHING!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2013)

Thorlifter said:


> A co-worker had me work on his computer. At the root of the C: drive, I saw a directory called movies. I now have 160 new movies to watch.
> 
> CHA-CHING!!!!!!



and they are...


----------



## Marcel (Feb 14, 2013)

I was talking to my youngest son about my father 'opa' (=grandpa) Theo. My father died in 2006. Kiran was born December 2008, so he never knew him. 

Kiran: 'Is opa Theo dead? 
Me: 'Yes, he died before you were born.' 
Kiran: 'So he's dead now, will he become a human again?' 
Me: 'I don't know'.

Then the doorbell rang. 

Kiran: 'Ah that must be opa Theo then'


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2013)

That's cute as heck!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2013)

Great story Marcel! My two also were born after my parents died. It's my biggest sadness that my Dad never got to see Jack and Lily...he would have loved them and it makes me sad that they never met. BUT, in my mind I can see my Dad getting down in a slight crouch, pumping his fist, happily yelling "Jacko!" to my son. I can see it plain as day and THAT makes me happy.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 15, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Great story Marcel! My two also were born after my parents died. It's my biggest sadness that my Dad never got to see Jack and Lily...he would have loved them and it makes me sad that they never met. BUT, in my mind I can see my Dad getting down in a slight crouch, pumping his fist, happily yelling "Jacko!" to my son. I can see it plain as day and THAT makes me happy.


Ditto that. 
My father knew my eldest up until Robin was 1.5 years. Was Robin's biggest friend. So sad Robin doesn't remember him at all apart from the photo's.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 16, 2013)

Went to Teknisk Museum in Helsingør today with buddy Jørn.
Photographed a lot of stuff, among it all was a good gaggle of various planes - yes!
Had dinner at a wonderful italian restaurant - and discovered Crème Brûlée...damn that's good, I can recommend it! :-9
Is now about to copy and sort about a ton of photos from today.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2013)

Mmm. Creme Brulee - love it!
Took delivery of another glass display cabinet today, found by a friend. It's an ex-shop display item, virtually brand new and unmarked - at less than a third of the normal retail price! Me well pleased!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome Terry! Creme Bruleee

(I also agree about Crème Brûlée!)


----------



## Marcel (Feb 20, 2013)

My 4 year old son Kiran drove his bike today without aiding wheels and without daddy's hand to support him.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 20, 2013)

Great news Marcel! (Which reminds me I have to get on Jack with his bike riding.)


----------



## Marcel (Feb 20, 2013)

Good luck Vick!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2013)

Great stuff Marcel. He'll soon be asking you to go for bike rides with him !


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Marcel. He'll soon be asking you to go for bike rides with him !


was even worse, he asked if he could drive the car next


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh oh!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2013)

Good to hear Marcel!

This was yesterday but I'll post it today anyway...

New Zealand v England, 2nd ODI, Napier Report : James Anderson and Joe Root deliver big win | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2013)

finally hitting the weekend, been a busy week..


----------



## rochie (Feb 22, 2013)

the Missus has a new job after her last employer went bust and a great text message from a mate !


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2013)

Good to hear Anne Marie has a new job mate, bet that's a weight off your shoulders!


----------



## rochie (Feb 22, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Good to hear Anne Marie has a new job mate, bet that's a weight off your shoulders!


cheers mate and yes it was getting close to squeaky bum time financially !!!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice Karl. Congratulations to your wife. 

2 months ago, I ordered a part for my model through the shop I bought it. Still didn't hear anything. Last week I decided to email myself and guess what? It arrived today. Don't know what these jokers in the shop did that they still didn't recieve it.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2013)

BBC Sport - Jason Kenny and Simon Yates win World cycling golds for Britain


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2013)

Great news Karl!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 22, 2013)

Karl,

Love the siggy!


----------



## N4521U (Feb 23, 2013)

I woke up this morning.........
between my naps, I am still awake!


----------



## N4521U (Feb 23, 2013)

I woke up this morning.........
between my naps, I am still awake!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 23, 2013)

This week finally ended!!

Next week will suck too, but then it will aslo turn into a weekend eventually...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2013)

BBC Sport - Six Nations 2013: England 23-13 France


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 23, 2013)

Wasn't that the score at Trafalgar also?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 23, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Wasn't that the score at Trafalgar also?


Either that or Waterloo


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 23, 2013)

I flipped a coin for the joke!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 23, 2013)

lmao


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2013)

Not sure how they did it but they did...

BBC Sport - Six Nations: Scotland beat Ireland in Murrayfield turnaround


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 24, 2013)

Digging around online for a certain set of Bf-109 E-4, w. nr. 5819 - 1/32 decals...and finding them at Hannant's, of course... 

And best of all this weekend:
Dad's feeling a lot better after the phys recommended that he'd slowly get "stepped down" on some of his heart meds.
He's been taking smaller doses the last couple of days, and suddenly he doesn't get those awful bouts of feeling horribly ill, dizzy, tired and generally feeling awful - which has made mom send him off to hospital for at least three-four times during the last year.
He's had his heart check-up, wearing a monitoring thingy for a week, and there's nothing wrong with his heart, so it's the meds that has been making him ill.
But thank God he's getting rid of some of those gradually, and the fact that he's feeling a lot better already after just two days on lower doses, is just proof to me that it was the pills that made him horribly ill.
And right now I don't know whether to just feel happy about it being found out, or whether or not to decide to go to the hospital tomorrow to jam my hand down a few heart specialist's throats to tear their a**holes out that way! 

Anyway...I visited mom and dad today, and dad was suddenly shuffling around all over the place, participating in our chatting, enjoying himself and generally being happy - instead of sitting quietly in his chair and saying nothing, just trying to keep up, all the while feeling horrible physically.
It was so good to see and so good to enjoy his company. 
And his appetite for food is returning as well. 
So at least _that _was great!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2013)

Glad things are going well Maria!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2013)

That's good to hear Maria.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2013)

One step closer to finishing my GB entry...


----------



## rochie (Feb 26, 2013)

Tottenham go third in the premiere league !


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks guys! *hugs the guys* 

Today's good thing:
I can receive BBC!
Top Gear!!!


----------



## N4521U (Feb 26, 2013)

Nuttin!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2013)

rochie said:


> Tottenham go third in the premiere league !



P..Off Karl, I know your indirectly taking the P out of me.....

...at least that's what I'm thinking....


----------



## rochie (Feb 27, 2013)

Wayne you do me a dis-service Sir !

thought i was being most diplomatic i am almost upset !


at least Spurs won though


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2013)

Almost? ....and Who?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 27, 2013)

BikerBabe said:


> Thanks guys! *hugs the guys*
> 
> Today's good thing:
> I can receive BBC!
> Top Gear!!!



We get an American version of Top Gear here...it's totally bogus. The English version is the way to go.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 27, 2013)

^ I know. 

Today's good thing:
Painkillers.
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! *wobbles and tilts*


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 27, 2013)

Sitting at my desk, watching (and listeneing to) a FW-190 flying around...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2013)

Possibly going skiing at Easter. Be a welcome break from the 'stresses' of med school...


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 27, 2013)

just watched an FW-190 intercept an Avro Anson.

Don't see that every day!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 28, 2013)

Painkillers, my boss - and friends.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2013)

gumbyk said:


> just watched an FW-190 intercept an Avro Anson.
> 
> Don't see that every day!



now that sounds good!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2013)

FW190 and an Anson? That's downright unfair don't you know! Anyway, don't they know the war is over down there?!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2013)

Indeed Terry but still pretty damn cool!

Took some photos for a charity auction last night. Apparently some of them are going to end up on the College of Medicine's website, can't complain...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2013)

Finally collected my Vol.2 of Japo's Me262 Units today...


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 3, 2013)

Just spent 123 euro in the Rammstein shop online. *fangirl squee*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 4, 2013)

2 day work week, then it's off for 5. Spending much of Wednesday driving the the most far north part of Minnesota, then spending the next 3days trying to catch Walleye's through a hole drilled in the ice. Six others and myself spending 3 days and nights in a fishing shack could get ugly though. If the snoring gets to bad I'll be sleeping in my vehicle!!!
Good timing on this mid-west snow storm too, hopfully the roads are cleared out by the time I hit the road.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 6, 2013)

This cheered me up and yet, kind of sad. During breakfast this morning in camp, buddy pointed to the bullcook and said to me, "For one concert tour, that guy was the drummer for Dr. Hook". A bullcook in a camp is a guy that gathers up and washes the plates, cutlery and such.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2013)

was going out to lunch, but got deferred so got in my 1 hour of modelling instead!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2013)

Got my first ward placement information from the Med School + qualified in Basic Life Support. So I'm now 'qualified' to go around the wards which is a little worrying...


----------



## yulzari (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm easily pleased. Went shopping and scored 2 tins of haggis. Rural French shops rule! And I still have a spare Christmas pudding to eat. Life is good (though probably short if I have haggis followed by Christmas pudding in one meal.)


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 7, 2013)

Rammstein stuff arrived yesterday, checked my bank account - damn, there's STILL money left! o.0
Gotta do something about that! *clicks off to Hannant's*


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2013)

Long Weekend started!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2013)

F-R-I-D-A-Y!!! Weekend!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2013)

Visit to the father-in-Law and he is well!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2013)

Good to hear Wayne!

Hard work on pack pays off - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2013)

I agree!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2013)

Public holiday here today!


----------



## A4K (Mar 11, 2013)

Good for you Wayne!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 11, 2013)

Going back to work - and going home early, because I was knackered after 3 hours.
Thank god for understanding leaders.


----------



## FalkeEins (Mar 12, 2013)

corrupt, lying, pompous ex government minister got his come uppance and received a jail sentence ..there is some justice in the world!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 12, 2013)

Postie delivered lots of goodies today………Tigermeet decals, Eduard spare part and a nice 1/48 scale P-38 Lightning.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2013)

You lucky bugger Vic!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 12, 2013)

6 posts to go.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 13, 2013)

5000


----------



## Airframes (Mar 13, 2013)

Congratulations Marcel !


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 13, 2013)

Congrats, Marcel! 

My good thing today:
Went for a check-up on the pneumonia thing: No pneumonia.
But the doc thought that the flu is on the lungs, which then just need a bit of time to get real well.
Got some meds that'll ease the breathing and coughing, it works nicely.
All I need now is patience.
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2013)

Nicely done Marcel!

Did an interesting Surgical Skills course today. Being taught suturing one on one with plastic surgeons makes it a hell of a lot easier...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2013)

Good on ya Marcel!

Got my new Luftwaffe Profiles book from Claes Sundin today....


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 14, 2013)

Borrowed mom and dad's car today and went grocery shopping to fill my fridge.
Damn it was nice to get out of the apartment and restock!
Plus I'm sweating like mad from just doing little things = my body's fighting the flu. Go body! 
And I dropped by at a local thrift shop, where one of the volunteers had called me last week because she had some old office stuff put aside for me.
It turned out to be an old wooden rocker blotter and a dip pen wipe thingy - awesome!
But best of all was seeing mom and dad again today, it has almost been two weeks since the last time, which is a lot because we usually see each other at least twice a week. So that was totally wonderful.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice Maria!

For me, my shoulder is much better! Yeah!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm happy for you Jim even if you did have to wait to see the doc a tad longer than it takes to vote in an new Pope.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 15, 2013)

Hahahaha! Thanks Vic!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2013)

Some more goodies delivered today...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 15, 2013)

Curiosity finally got the better of me and I ordered a jar of Vegemite. I have to say, it's not bad at all!


----------



## J dog (Mar 15, 2013)

Well I had the chance to come on here today if that counts. I don't always have the time to visit here.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 15, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Curiosity finally got the better of me and I ordered a jar of Vegemite. I have to say, it's not bad at all!



Wrong!!!!!!! it's More than half bad!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 15, 2013)

I would agreed. Tried some at the Australian Embassy in Washington and the over-riding taste I remember was Salt! No offense my Aussie friends, but Yuck!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 15, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> I would agreed. Tried some at the Australian Embassy in Washington and the over-riding taste I remember was Salt! No offense my Aussie friends, but Yuck!


 
Sill got to be better than Lutefisk!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2013)

a light spread of vegemite on buttered toast is the way to go Jim!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2013)

The French got the wooden spoon in the 6 Nations...


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 16, 2013)

Just came back from a St. Paddy's dinner at the local VFW club. Good food, cheep beer and a lot of inebriated WWII and Korean war vets. How often do you get to have a beer with a B-24 Bombardier.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 16, 2013)

Dam, I'm jealous!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 16, 2013)

Buy him one for me!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 17, 2013)

Awesome, guys!  

I went shopping for dad's bday pressies yesterday, and I was lucky enough to get the shop's last copy of a dvd that I know he'll love! 
It's a dvd with various train rides in Denmark, which - surprisingly enough - has become very popular in general over here.
Maybe because it has got a meditation-like quality to it, to just sit and enjoy as the danish summer landscape rolls by. I guess that's something the busy people enjoy - being able to take a break and just relax and enjoy.
I know that dad have recorded a lot of those train rides on his HD, now he can erase some of them and record some other stuff that he likes to keep, instead.
I also got him two other dvd's with some programs in a series that danish host and garden enthusiast Søren Ryge have made, this is just right for dad as he loves Søren Ryge's programs about older people who has got a life story to tell, and about their lives and gardens.
And I got a book about danish gardens and an orchid (red and yellow Phalaenopsis) as well, so that ought to do nicely for some gifts for dad.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 17, 2013)

Good on you Maria, and happy birthday to your dad.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy birthday to Maria's Dad too!

Being a bit of a Sci-Fi fan, Went to Comicon today with my wife and daughter and met some TV show personalities, Richard Dean Anderson (MacGyver and Stargate), William Shatner (Star Trek) Terryl Rothery (Stargate-Doctor), Eddie McClintock (Warehouse 13), JG Hertzler (Klingon General Martok-Star Trek), Robert O'Reilly ( Klingon Chancellor Gowron-Star Trek) Nice people, had a few photo's and Autographs...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2013)

BBC Sport - LV= Cup final: Sale Sharks 14-32 Harlequins


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 17, 2013)

Busy day out Wayne.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice Wayne! Would have loved to join ya!


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 18, 2013)

Cool Wayne!!


----------



## rochie (Mar 18, 2013)

been given some cash from a relative, going to bite the bullet and get a Hsagawa Phantom FGR-2 and a few other bits


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 18, 2013)

Good for your Karl, go for it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2013)

Good on ya Karl.

Thanks Guys was a good day...and Cool!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2013)

Great stuff Maria, and good one Karl - you'll like that kit!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 18, 2013)

Just had a part of our next big overseas trip confirmed as a goer.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 19, 2013)

Did not get drawn for a Minnesota Turkey hunt permit this year, but managed to get a surplus lisc. for a later season this morning. I have to find some more spots to hunt in case there is too many hunters in the area I usually hunt. Hunting public land really stinks in that respect. Don't hunt till the beginning of may so hopefully it gets warm by then and I've found all my Turkey hunting stuff.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks guys!  *hugs the gang*

Good things today:
Cold weather, snow falling, freezing - brrrr!
Colleague Christoffer and I stuffed the truck with some big garbage crates filled with sorted stuff (Cardboard - metal -glass - electronics) and took it to the garbage container yard.
Because we had planned it well, chucking stuff out went like a dream, and Christoffer was a great help.
It was nice to get that over and done with fast, and then it was back to coffee and cake this afternoon - yum! 

And getting praised for not being afraid or worried when manoeuvering the truck in the snow, in tight places or driving it backwards into the garage - that only confirms that I got the right thing going:
I see challenging weather and places when driving, as a challenge, and not something to fear - and it'll only improve my ability to drive really well, which is only a benefit.
I don't care if I'm driving in narrow old city streets with cobblestones and parked cars on each side of the truck, in snow, rain, on gravel paths or whatever - to me it's fun to deal with stuff like that.
And frankly I think that that kind of view is a benefit, instead of (like many of my female friends do), view the maintenance and driving of the car as something that's mainly for husbands or boyfriends to do.
Er - no, I prefer to be able to take care of things myself, thanks! 
Did I ever mention that I love to drive? 

Afterwards, it was totally awesome to be able to get in my parent's car, go visit a thrift shop and get a nice bargain: A Parker ball point pen and fountain pen with ink cartridges for 30 DKK.
Then I did some shopping for mom and dad, and went home.
Ahhh - dinner soon, and then coffee and relaxing.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 20, 2013)

Finally know why I am so tired all the time. Bloodtests today showed I had Pfeiffer disease. The illnss is gone now, but the tiredness can last for a couple of months.


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 20, 2013)

Finding out that I've got a shot of a job working for Jaguar Land Rover... just awaiting the next block of applications to be cleared before being entered into the 3rd stage of the selection/interview process; so now 1 out of 15,000 or less! no longer 1 out of 25,000+! (applicants/competion/possible collegues)


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2013)

Good to hear - hope you get the job with the good old American/German company!


----------



## rochie (Mar 20, 2013)

spent all day in my model room with no distractions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice Rochie!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 21, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Finally know why I am so tired all the time. Bloodtests today showed I had Pfeiffer disease. The illnss is gone now, but the tiredness can last for a couple of months.


Whistlers? Is that like Mono?
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 21, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Whistlers? Is that like Mono?
> Hope you feel better soon!


Yup, you guys call it mono. But according to the docctors I had most of it already.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 21, 2013)

Got the first drop of rain for this month.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2013)

We actually got some too Vic....been pretty scarce of late...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 21, 2013)

It snowed here today...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2013)

Weekend finally....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 22, 2013)

Weekend, T minus 8.5 hours................


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2013)

Off for a week, which I tried for a month to get...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2013)

Stormers

Rebels mauled in Shark frenzy - SuperSport - Rugby

Heroic Cheetahs win it late again - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 23, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Off for a week, which I tried for a month to get...


Modeling? Or drinking?


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 23, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Stormers
> 
> Rebels mauled in Shark frenzy - SuperSport - Rugby
> 
> Heroic Cheetahs win it late again - SuperSport - Rugby



Not viewable in my region. 

Why does the internet discriminate against my fat, ugly, uneducated progressive liberal region?  It's not fair.


----------



## FalkeEins (Mar 23, 2013)

discovered the Pritzker Military Library's 300+ podcasts available for download

Pritzker Military Library | Podcasts


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Modeling? Or drinking?



Both! With Budweiser Budvar, Staropramen, Zywiec, Furstenberg, Corona and others, I have to, I will need some help though!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2013)

brewed a nice cappuccino in my coffee machine to start the day..


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 25, 2013)

Toe's not broken. Phew!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2013)

2 exams (anatomy / written clinical one) down big written one clinical one to go...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 25, 2013)

BikerBabe said:


> Toe's not broken. Phew!


You must be getting on a first name basis with those folks!
Hope your luck will change soon, I would like to see that Bf-109!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 26, 2013)

Well Meatloaf, you know you've been to the ER a few too many times, when the nurse asks you: "Okay, I know that your birthday is January 10th, what was the year and the last four social security numbers?"


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2013)

3 exams down just the practical clinical skills to go. Been alright so far though looking forward to finishing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 26, 2013)

I bet!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 26, 2013)

Good stuff Hugh, well done so far.
Maria, start worrying when they invite you to staff parties!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2013)

just smiled at my last post count 3-4-5-6-7....

fingers crossed for your continued success Hugh!


----------



## rochie (Mar 28, 2013)

only working half day today and my recent purchases will be waiting for me when i get home !!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 28, 2013)

Terry:...or they have a room ready with a sign with your name on it...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2013)

Long weekend time!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2013)

Exams are finished!! Clinical was OK, should give myself some leeway for the summer exams.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2013)

hey Hugh, you could gain valuable 'on the job' experience by being Maria's personal medical consultant ...... save her having to keep going to the Hospital !


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2013)

Ha, nowhere near qualified enough to make the decision yet Terry!

Will be on the wards for 5 weeks after Easter though so that should be good fun.


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2013)

Jan Vertonghen, i can even forgive him for being Belgian !!!!

and now Gareth Bale, but i cannot let him off for Being Welsh


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2013)

Are they singers in a new 'Boy Band' then ? I've heard of Stampe Vertonghen - great biplane, and a beaut to fly ....


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 30, 2013)

Got paid the other day, forgot all about it until mom reminded me today. 
Later I decided to take mom and dad's car to the car wash - then when I got outside, I decided not to anyway. 
Freezing temps + car wash? No. Jut plain no.
Decided to go to the gas station anyway, just for the sheer heck of it.

Ran out of washer fluid on the way, then I could just as well do something about that right away.
Bought some washer fluid - 5 liter can - and refilled Wee Car. Thirsty lil' bugger, 2½ liters of the stuff went in.
Refueled as well, half a tank full of 95 octane á 12.52/liter = approx. 300 DKK. That's when I'm happy that Wee Car is economical to drive! 

And I got the latest issue of Top Gear magazine, british edition. Didn't know they had that here in Skovlunde, Denmark. 
So now I'm reading and relaxing. 
God I love Clarkson, Hammond and May! 

Ah, and for the first time since last monday I've been able to wear both shoes again - the toe swelling has gone down, and the toe isn't nearly as sensitive and sore as it was a couple of days ago. Me likey - esp. in this winter weather! 
I've been wearing a tennis sock in an Adidas flipflop on the affected foot, it worked, but I got cold toes alright when going out, so _finally _being able to wear both shoes again is _wonderful_! 
I may be greenlandic of origin, but there _are _limits!!! 
I blame that thin-blooded german - Herr Heilmann - who's my ancestor, for this!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2013)

Enjoyed skiing a bit of powder today. Can't complain


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2013)

from sat'dy night...Westham 3 West brom 1


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 1, 2013)

Job interview today, Wish me luck!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 1, 2013)

Good luck meatloaf


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 1, 2013)

Good luck, indeed.

We now have the public playground for the kids under 10 years, in the small town I live in.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2013)

Good luck meatloaf!

Bluebird days skiing. Can't complain.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 1, 2013)

Goodluck Meatloaf!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 1, 2013)

Good luck Meatloaf, I'm crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2013)

Good luck Paul.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes, my man................ good luck..
For me the good news is Baseball is on Aussy telly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2013)

Good Luck Paul!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks, all! Record high unemployment in this part of the country, I've been looking for around 3 years now.
Aced the interview, and now they are running the background checks and drug check, I should be working by the end of the week!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2013)

Great news!

Another great days skiing here in the alps for me. Legs are getting a bit tired though, guess 6/7 hours of skiing a day is pushing it a bit...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 2, 2013)

Some days, it's really hard to like you....................


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 2, 2013)

Big time clogged bathroom drain. Ew.
Okay, tried pouring boiling water in there, in case it was a lump of old soap that clogged the drain pipe. No go.
Wait, didn't I buy a metal spiral sewer thingy a few years ago?
After rummaging in various toolboxes, I found the thing.
And after poking around (Yuck! Ick! Damn!) I now have a fully functional drain again. Phew! 
Thanks to dad, who didn't mind having me along when doing maintenance on the house, that taught me a lot of practical things. 
Like fixing a clogged drain, changing tires, putting up shelves, assembling furniture, changing the suspension springs in a car, how to fix scratches and holes in various surfaces, how to polish copper (ketchup, guys - rub it on, leave it on, remove), remove chalk thingy edges from the various bathroom things and faucets, and so on. 
Thanks to dad I can now take a shower without having to call a plumber first.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2013)

Clogged shower drains are the worst. Hair and soap scum.  I rather clean a toilet with my bare hands.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 2, 2013)

Good onya Paul. As I said in my PM. It is apparent you didn't wear your little helmet!

I know what you mean about gaining employment over there. Even tho I had 15 years experience on drafting tables, the old style. After finishing CAD school, at 48, I had twelve interviews and no takers. They would rather hire a snot nosed 19 year old who couldn't find a toilet if he fell over one. 

Hoping you're working next week mate!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 2, 2013)

Good luck Paul.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 2, 2013)

Just received the latest Squadron wish book (catalog) and I couldn't believe my eyes... On the cover they announced that Trumpeter is releasing in April the 
1/32 scale P-61B Black Widow. I know what I want for my next birthday... [-o<


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 3, 2013)

After 6 days of pushing mud with a serrated blade on my grader, they finally put on a flat blade. To put this into perspective, pour some water on a counter top. Now try to get the water off the counter top using a comb. Home in 5 hours.

Geo


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 3, 2013)

Welcome home, Geo.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2013)

Another cracking days skiing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2013)

Friday and I finally got my stolen money back!!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 5, 2013)

Great news Jan and having just read through last weeks post, I hope the job pans out Paul.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2013)

Well done Jan. Just got your text - sorry, 'phone was dead earlier.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 5, 2013)

After 2 days without a furnace in -11°C temps, the new one is working overtime warming my boys up.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2013)

Paint on me Me262!


----------



## Readie (Apr 6, 2013)

My football team is winning 2 nil.
The joy is immense in my house.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 6, 2013)

Arrived in Boston


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 6, 2013)

Try not to make eye contact.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 7, 2013)

I didn't need to be cheered up but getting to see a friend go flying in Planes of Fame's Stearman made for a most excellent day. 8)








Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2013)

Managed to get all my painting done....on my Me262 and the walls in the bathroom!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2013)

What - your bathroom walls are now in RLM74/75/76 ??!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 7, 2013)

Playing some hockey for the first time in a few weeks!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2013)

Cracking weeks skiing and catch up with family and friends. Ready for placement tomorrow, going to be interesting...


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 7, 2013)

Just found out what this blue button does.





Jesus H. Tapdancing Christ, have I ever wasted a lot of time going through the threads.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2013)

Airframes said:


> What - your bathroom walls are now in RLM74/75/76 ??!!!



not quite...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 8, 2013)

I like 65, 70, 71, myself.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 8, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Just found out what this blue button does.
> View attachment 230217
> 
> 
> ...


Can't say much, myself. I only recently discovered out how to "cut and paste".
Welcome to the 21st century!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2013)

Can you tell me how to do that Paul!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 8, 2013)

Join the 21st century?
It's just a jump to the left, or so I'm told.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 8, 2013)

Might want to step to the right as well, just to make sure.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2013)

could get hit by a car.....look first!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2013)

Join the 21st Century? heck, I didn't know it was broken - where's the glue?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh dear guys...

Placement has been pretty could so far. Interesting experience.


----------



## rochie (Apr 10, 2013)

great day out with my Daughter so she could practice taking pics with her new camera !


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nothing. Not a Damn thing.
Well, the dog was happy to see me.
So there is that.
O.K., the dog was happy to see me.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2013)

But I thought you didn't have a dog?


----------



## Marcel (Apr 11, 2013)

There'll be a P40b at the Oostwold airshow this year YEAH!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 12, 2013)

And I got to play 18 holes of golf, but it was yesterday, does that count?


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2013)

finally getting home and relaxing on the couch...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 12, 2013)

Airframes said:


> But I thought you didn't have a dog?


Got two, but only one was happy to see me.


----------



## Readie (Apr 12, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Just found out what this blue button does.
> View attachment 230217
> 
> 
> ...



Er, that'll be two of us Geo...


----------



## Marcel (Apr 12, 2013)

Just met Njaco


----------



## Njaco (Apr 12, 2013)

Just met Marcel...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 12, 2013)

In the what cheered me up thread? WTF?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2013)

Well just imagine if it was Jan...

Nice first week of placement...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2013)

Matts comment..


----------



## Marcel (Apr 13, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> In the what cheered me up thread? WTF?


 
Did not meet Matt....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 13, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> In the what cheered me up thread? WTF?



No, in real life. He is visiting the USA and we had a very nice dinner, conversation and today we will be checking out a small WWII museum nearby, along with a few other things.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 15, 2013)

Home sweet home


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2013)

starting a weeks annual leave!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2013)

Good second week of placement. Looking forward to next week...


----------



## Marcel (Apr 20, 2013)

Glad they catched the scumbag in Boston. Good job, Boston Police and FBI.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 20, 2013)

A-Fricken-Men!


----------



## Readie (Apr 20, 2013)

Glad the Boston bombers are caught / dead. I don't care which.
Good job normal America.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2013)

I second that, once they are absolutely certain with a confession and details, throw him out in the street with a sign around his neck as to WHO he is and WHAT he did, and it will be done and dusted...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 21, 2013)

Received two new WW2 aircraft t-shirts. One spitfire and the other a P-40.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 21, 2013)

The "official song for the King" has been withdrawn. With all the misery in the world, we dutch worry en masse about the text in that song  as if we have nothing better to do. I laughed out loud when I heared about all the fuss, brightens my day to see people worry about nothing serious. 

Anyway, at least I don't have to listen to that crap for the coming week. But there'll be other crap, that's for sure.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes! Found a cool swedish writing partner online!  (NO guys, it isn't Jan!  )
I love to write stories, and now my writing partner and I have started on a joint story, each writing one character's PoV and taking turns writing a chapter.
The cool thing is that we share the same kind of zany humour, and we get along well. *has a happy fit* 
Finding someone to share creativity and inspiration with is _so _cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2013)

Westham 2 Wigan 0


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 21, 2013)

TERRY! You wonderful man, you! *hugs you outta shape, then back into it* 
Thank you so very very much for the resin wheels for the 1/32 109!
I emptied my mailbox today, and there they were!  
And I sure as hell appreciate the thought about the fountain pen you spotted, the thought is so sweet! *hugs you again*


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2013)

You're welcome Maria - and thanks for the hug! The 'mini Galland' will be on its way to you as soon as I get it all finished and fully dried.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2013)

Being mentioned twice, makes me all warm and fuzzy, aye right! 
Thought my ears were burning!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2013)

Bulls whitewash Kings - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 21, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Being mentioned twice, makes me all warm and fuzzy, aye right!
> Thought my ears were burning!


Probably the grog!
On both counts!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 21, 2013)

Being able to work out in the yard most of the day.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2013)

Bangalore v Pune, IPL 2013, Bangalore Report : Chris Gayle 175* (66b), RCB win by 130 | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2013)

Just got home from a Bryan Adams concert, did a fantastic non stop show, enjoyed it very much, also the support act Amy MacDonald, although short was excellent as well!


----------



## rochie (Apr 24, 2013)

thought you were up late Wayne !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2013)

rochie said:


> thought you were up late Wayne !!



Yep 12.20 am at the moment and not tired so watching Spartacus!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 24, 2013)

Celebrating 32 yrs of marriage today.(See"What Annoyed You Today" thread.

Geo


----------



## rochie (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow, many congratulations Geo to you and your good lady.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2013)

Congrats Geo!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2013)

Congrats Geo!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 24, 2013)

Dude that's awesome! I've only been able to keep one 10 years so far so my hat is off to you.


----------



## Readie (Apr 25, 2013)

Getting home to find that my lad has made a lovely lasagne.
good lad


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2013)

Got my first build for the current GB done....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 26, 2013)

What cheered me up you ask. It's Friday, I just got payed, and I'm going to buy a new charcoal grill tonight., Gonna cook up some thick, juicy ribeye steaks and maybe some Shrimp tomorrow, throw on a baked potato. Oh, and I'm going to drink the first beers I've had in over a month while doing so.
Diet starts on Monday, but that goes in the "What annoyed you today thread" come Monday.


----------



## woody (Apr 26, 2013)

Started my vacation might not get much modeling done but i will be having fun.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2013)

Won the season opener in lacrosse today!


----------



## rochie (Apr 27, 2013)

my 15 year old Daughter came home from the Netherlands today, been there on a exchange trip all week !

have missed her but don't tell her that it'll ruin my macho image !!!!!!


----------



## Readie (Apr 27, 2013)

PAFC stayed in League 2.
Bit of close shave but, the Supergreens made it.
They took over 2,000 fans to Rochdale too.
Well done Arygle and thank you to John Sheridan


----------



## nincomp (Apr 27, 2013)

I made a couple of silly posts on this site and did not get banned! Hell, I even got a couple of less-than-serious responses and a couple of "likes."
This may seem pitiful to you, but to ME...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2013)

Steyn slow poison wilts Waratahs - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2013)

rather pleasant day today, sun turned up clouds and rain didn't...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 30, 2013)

A bit delayed, but my letter to the editor concerning the USS Thresher were published. May not seem like much, but I'm pretty happy my stuff can make it past selection! Apologies for the size.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 30, 2013)

Great job man!


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2013)

Well done Austin!


----------



## Readie (May 1, 2013)

The sun...at LAST...a warm sunny spring day.
What a spirit lifter
Cheers
John


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2013)

Got the sun, but's still cold, and colder at night. Had hail again last night! But at least it hasn't rained today - yet!


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2013)

Getting to the end of placement. Got everything signed off that needs to be signed off. 

Certainly seen and talked to some interesting patients...

Really enjoyed this first 5 week block looking for the next one at the end of the year. 

Be good to be back in the GP's next week and too a lesser extent back to lectures...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 8, 2013)

Just bought one of these for my Gretsch guitar I bought back in December. A left handed Bigsby Tremolo. Look out Jan, I feel some Rock-a-billy music flowing from my fingers in the near future!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2013)

Won our lacrosse game today, 2 wins and a draw so far...


----------



## Readie (May 11, 2013)

More spring sun, the trees are out in leaf, the bluebells are out too. A fantastic day to walk the labradors through Plymbridge woods.
Its a good to be alive day


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2013)

Took to the rugby field for the first time in about 9 years today. Was Captains vs Presidents game so was a good laugh, I personally wasn't playing contact though for various reasons...


----------



## N4521U (May 12, 2013)

Swearing off taking part in ANY and all threads Not pertaining to Modeling!!!!!!


----------



## N4521U (May 12, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Won our lacrosse game today, 2 wins and a draw so far...



A draw..... I just don't understand how a sporting game can have a draw. It just befuddles this Yank.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2013)

N4521U said:


> A draw..... I just don't understand how a sporting game can have a draw. It just befuddles this Yank.



Well Bill we had 4 overtime periods to settle it and neither team could net the winning goal, the game was called due to the fact that the A grade game was scheduled to start and we had taken up much of their preparation time trying to get a winner!
First time ever i have played in a 4 overtime period game....


----------



## N4521U (May 13, 2013)

Well then, that explains it.....


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2013)

It's stopped snowing, sleeting and raining, and there's a hole in the clouds, with blue sky showing! 
This is due to last around four hours - then more rain. But the rain is going to be warmer rain !


----------



## N4521U (May 13, 2013)

Wayne, it's been determined that it's the Christmas banner here on the forum that is creating all this havoc with the weather....

dontchknow.


----------



## Njaco (May 14, 2013)

Took most of the stash of models I've been lugging around for the past 10 years with dreams of building my own Air Force and said the hell with it. Went to a local flea market and within 2 hours had it all sold for $200 cash. Also sold some extra books and junk. Very good day.

This is what my little spot looked like after only 2 hours...

.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 14, 2013)

Interesting Njaco, reminds me of my collection of yet to be built models. What did you have?


----------



## Matt308 (May 14, 2013)

Did you sell your dreams too?


----------



## N4521U (May 15, 2013)

Doesn't do any good to know what he HAD, just will make us wish we were there to pick up some bar-gains!!!!


----------



## Readie (May 16, 2013)

The sun is out, the River Plym water is clear after the rains and the Labrador's had a whale of a time swimming and running through the woods.
Very theraputic....


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2013)

Sharks successfully cross the bridge - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2013)

Won again in another hard fought game of Lax...


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2013)

Cheetahs record victory over Reds - SuperSport - Rugby

Bulls power on - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2013)

Our local AFL team had a good Win!


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2013)

England v NZ, 1st Investec Test, Lord's, 4th day Report : Stuart Broad's Test best secures crushing England win | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Won again in another hard fought game of Lax...



Not laxatives, surely? 

STOCKHOLM, Sweden -- Henrik Sedin scored twice as Sweden won the gold medal at the IIHF World Hockey Championship with a 5-1 victory over Switzerland on Sunday.

Erik Gustafsson, Simon Hjalmarsson and Loui Eriksson also scored for Sweden, which became the first country to win the title at home since the Soviet Union in 1986.

Roman Josi opened the scoring for Switzerland, which settled for silver.

It's the first medal for Switzerland at the tournament in 60 years.

Jhonas Enroth made 26 saves for Sweden, while Martin Gerber stopped 22 shots for the Swiss.

Earlier, the United States beat Finland 3-2 in a shootout to win bronze.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2013)

Lacrosse ya wally.....

Westham 4 Reading 2 finished a respectable 10th in the EPL


----------



## Readie (May 20, 2013)

A day nearer the start of the football season 
My season ticket is burning a hole in my pocket...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2013)

Go Newcastle/Sunderland!


----------



## Readie (May 20, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Go Newcastle/Sunderland!



Geordie boys !! Fancy a riot 

We Argyle baayz are very civil...


----------



## yulzari (May 20, 2013)

Readie said:


> We Argyle baayz are very civil...



I recall the old Zoo End where the diehard fans had proudly sprayed 'PLYOUTH ARGLE'.


----------



## Marcel (May 21, 2013)

Although the weather was bad in the rest of the country, we had dry weather at the Oostwold airshow. It was rather small, lots of gems could not come because of the weather, but I got to see (and hear) a mk.14 Spitfire and made some great pictures.


----------



## T Bolt (May 21, 2013)

The small window air conditioner unit that's on my back porch by my modeling work bench hasn't worked for over 3 years. Turned it on yesterday on a whim and after humming for a few minutes, it suddenly started working again.


----------



## Readie (May 21, 2013)

Must be a female machine....

I'll get my coat


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2013)

Had a great talk today from John Hartson (The John Hartson Foundation - Testicular Cancer Awareness and Support) at Uni as he came to talk about his journey through being diagnosed, treated and effectively cured of testicular cancer (you can possibly guess the case of the week for this week's teaching). Really inspiring to here his attitude and the support he received and his drive to ensure that everyone understands the risk associated with the condition and other cancers.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2013)

Damn good sleep in!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2013)

Sun, warmth, pub, Furstenberg!


----------



## at6 (May 25, 2013)

My two Chihuahuas giving me affection this morning. I had to put my other dog Bob down at the end of April and while they miss him as I do, they are such a comfort.


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2013)

Steyn kicks Bulls to victory - SuperSport - Rugby

Cheetahs continue impressive run - SuperSport - Rugby

Stormers bring some cheer to fans - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2013)

Our local AFL footy team came from the clouds to win their game by a point, after trailing by a large margin half way through the last quarter.


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2013)

BBC Sport - Nico Rosberg wins incident-packed Monaco Grand Prix


----------



## fubar57 (May 29, 2013)

Finally home from camp after 7 nights of mind numbing boredom on the grader. With the frost coming out of the ground and the addition of a weeks worth of rain, the roads have turned to crap. The worst area is about a 1 kilometer strip just outside the pit with the mud being over a meter deep in places. The only thing that can be done is to go back and forth, ad nauseum, taking mud from one side to the other and then bringing it back, trying to fill the ruts.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2013)

Played and beat the staff at cricket (by 8 wickets). Took 2 wickets myself and a catch...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2013)

One day, I hope to understand what the heck goes on at Cricket.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Readie (May 30, 2013)

A day working in the sun.
The shed job is done and will last a lifetime now....


----------



## Procrastintor (May 30, 2013)

I'm almost done with this year of school! 6 days left.


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> One day, I hope to understand what the heck goes on at Cricket.



 Its like baseball except you only bat twice (or once depending on format) per game and only have to run between 2 points. That and the fact you can hit the ball 360 degrees rather than around 160, oh and its sort of legal to ball (pitch expect it usually bounces) the ball at your head...

Cricket For Dummies Cheat Sheet - For Dummies


----------



## gumbyk (May 30, 2013)

Its Friday!!!

BBQ lunch day!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2013)

Back on the winning list in our lacrosse!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2013)

Bulls win Bloem humdinger - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2013)

Got my GB entry done ..


----------



## Readie (Jun 3, 2013)

Rooney's goal in the England V Brazil match yesterday.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 3, 2013)

Last week of our workplaces "The Biggest Loser" contest. Ends Friday, come Saturday I plan on throwing large quantities of meat in the smoker and then covering it in some home make BBQ sauce. Sop it all up with a big old baked tater, some coleslaw, and baked beans!!! Maybe some home made bisquits soaked in butter.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2013)

Readie said:


> Rooney's goal in the England V Brazil match yesterday.



that was a cracker!


----------



## Readie (Jun 4, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> that was a cracker!



It was..Chamberlains goal was good too.
That shocked the cocky Brazilians eh
2 all against England


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2013)

The sky changed colour to a vaguely-remembered blue, there was a bright light up there, and it wasn't p*ss*ng down! And apparently it's going to stay like that until Sunday, and the air show ! Then back to normal.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Its like baseball except you only bat twice (or once depending on format) per game and only have to run between 2 points. That and the fact you can hit the ball 360 degrees rather than around 160, oh and its sort of legal to ball (pitch expect it usually bounces) the ball at your head...
> 
> Cricket For Dummies Cheat Sheet - For Dummies



Um, do you by chance have "Cricket for Dumb A**es"?????? 

Ok, when a couple of positions begin with the world "silly" it makes me wonder.


----------



## yulzari (Jun 5, 2013)

Airframes said:


> The sky changed colour to a vaguely-remembered blue, there was a bright light up there, and it wasn't p*ss*ng down! And apparently it's going to stay like that until Sunday, and the air show ! Then back to normal.



When I was being educated (sorry, When I were learned) in Kent they used to say that Kent County Council issued grey sugar paper for painting as it saved the children the trouble of painting in the sky.


----------



## rochie (Jun 5, 2013)

Airframes said:


> The sky changed colour to a vaguely-remembered blue, there was a bright light up there, and it wasn't p*ss*ng down! And apparently it's going to stay like that until Sunday, and the air show ! Then back to normal.


just check the forecast and it does seem we are going to get a decent day Dogsbody, better than the usual freezing cold and rain where ever we show up !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm going to take a ski jacket, hat, gloves, goggles, electric hand warmer, waterproof trousers, boots and an umbrella. That way, it probably won't rain !


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 5, 2013)

Highschool? That's a good feeling isn't it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2013)

BBC Sport - England beat New Zealand to lose one-day international series 2-1


----------



## Readie (Jun 9, 2013)

Tapas. yum


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2013)

Public holiday today!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2013)

BBC Sport - Champions Trophy: South Africa win puts Pakistan on brink


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 10, 2013)

The sky has turned a rarely seen shade of blue (been gray most of the year) and there is a bright shiney object in the sky that I have not seen for a while. And, to top it all off, it's not RAINING!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 12, 2013)

Just received an e-mail stating that the custom leather pistol holster and belt for my Ruger Single Ten will be shipped to me no later than next Monday.


----------



## Readie (Jun 12, 2013)

One of our Labradors has been in the vets all day with an ear problem.
I can collect her in an hour.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 12, 2013)

Off work today. Bringing my oldest boy home from university.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 12, 2013)

Dragging my a** in here again.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 12, 2013)

BikerBabe said:


> Dragging my a** in here again.



Welcome back. Does this mean we have to start behaving ourselves?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 12, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Welcome back. Does this mean we have to start behaving ourselves?



Thank you, Bucky.  Not more than you usually do...which shouldn't be hard.  *runs*


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2013)

Behave? I thought that's what bees lived in ............


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 12, 2013)

Got a 104% on my Crime and Justice Final Exam, considering thats what I would like to major in I'd say that's pretty good


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2013)

BikerBabe said:


> Dragging my a** in here again.



Good to see ya Marie.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 12, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Got a 104% on my Crime and Justice Final Exam, considering thats what I would like to major in I'd say that's pretty good



Only in 'merica can students get a 104% on an exam.  No offense meant, H. Not about you buddy.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 12, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Only in 'merica can students get a 104% on an exam.  No offense meant, H. Not about you buddy.



Got a 94 and hit all 10 Extra credit points


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2013)

Heck, 104%?! If that happened in the UK, no doubt some slimy politician or Civil Servant would decree that you had an over the permitted amount of brain, and would have to return some to the relevant Ministry, or pay extra tax on it!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 12, 2013)

...or more likely here in the US, share some of your over accomplishments with those who don't try nor care. It's not fare here in the States if you are an 'under achiever'. You just need those who work hard to give you some of theirs.

Sorry H. Your 104% has been reduced to 75% so that the class average is barely acceptable and earns greater federal gov't contributions. Hope this grade leveling encourages you to study harder for future tests so that you can contribute to the remarkably lazy and stoopid society largesse. Oh and please don't forget to pay your taxes.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 12, 2013)

Received two new P-61 t-shirts and they look awesome. They are black with a pocket on the front. A red spider with an hour glass on it, its back legs running red behind it like dripping paint is on the front. the back has a larger version of the same spider but like it just pulled itself out of a red paint splatter. Written in red is "P-61 Black Widow" There is an excellent picture of a P-61 flying from left to right with a web on the nose and the word, "gotcha". Below, written in white letters, "Along came a spider"

Did I mention they look really awesome and has cheered me up a bit. This shirt is a brand new design that has only just come out on the market and I've got two of the first ones made.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> ...or more likely here in the US, share some of your over accomplishments with those who don't try nor care. It's not fare here in the States if you are an 'under achiever'. You just need those who work hard to give you some of theirs.
> 
> Sorry H. Your 104% has been reduced to 75% so that the class average is barely acceptable and earns greater federal gov't contributions. Hope this grade leveling encourages you to study harder for future tests so that you can contribute to the remarkably lazy and stoopid society largesse. Oh and please don't forget to pay your taxes.



A-Fricken-Men...........


----------



## Readie (Jun 13, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Heck, 104%?! If that happened in the UK, no doubt some slimy politician or Civil Servant would decree that you had an over the permitted amount of brain, and would have to return some to the relevant Ministry, or pay extra tax on it!



That bastard Gove already has...its ok to be clever if you rich. If you are poor the dimmer you are the better....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 13, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Good to see ya Marie.



Good to see you too, VB.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 13, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> ...or more likely here in the US, share some of your over accomplishments with those who don't try nor care. *It's not fare here* in the States if you are an 'under achiever'. You just need those who work hard to give you some of theirs.
> 
> Sorry H. Your 104% has been reduced to 75% so that the class average is barely acceptable and *earns greater federal gov't contributions*. Hope this grade leveling encourages you to study harder for future tests so that you can contribute to the remarkably lazy and stoopid society largesse. Oh and please don't forget to pay your taxes.



Did you happen to be those who earned the government contributions? 

 sorry had to......


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah... BB is back. Seems several of us missed seeing you.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2013)

BBC Sport - Andy Murray defeats Benjamin Becker to reach Queen's semis


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2013)

Great day yesterday! 

-nice walk out with Ivett to local park on the Danube in 32 °C
-Danube flood levels receded about 3 m so far (hit a record 9.8 m I think)
-saved a beautiful Stag beetle from the flood waters (approx. 7 cm, protected species here)
-while clambering back up the rocks after the rescue mission, hit smack in the hand and gut by a HUGE frog that jumped straight at me! 
-Woodpeckers in the trees again since crappy weather cleared off
-local based Polikarpov Po-2 (one of only 2 airworthy IIKR) doing circuits over the flat when we got back...just magic!

Excuse the poor focus, but this is the little fella I saved. Love these guys! 
Plus 2 shots on the park, showing the peak water level (muddy leaves and white washed stones)


----------



## tomo pauk (Jun 17, 2013)

Went to the beach with my older daughter, for the 1s time this summer.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2013)

Had a great afternoon in surgery today, saw some really interesting ENT surgeries.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2013)

Australia 1 Iraq 0 off to the World Cup!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 21, 2013)

B25 just flew over at low altitude


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2013)

BBC Sport - Lions 2013: Australia 21-23 British and Irish Lions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2013)

Had a good sleep in didn't get my butt outa bed till 9am!


----------



## rochie (Jun 23, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Had a good sleep in didn't get my butt outa bed till 9am!


 i lasted untill 10 Wayne, first time for a long time as well


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2013)

BBC Sport - Junior World Championship: Wales U20 15-23 England U20


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2013)

rochie said:


> i lasted untill 10 Wayne, first time for a long time as well



What....the bl**dy sun is going down by then....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2013)

BBC Sport - Andy Murray beats Benjamin Becker at Wimbledon 2013


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 24, 2013)

I am loving every second of my trip!


----------



## A4K (Jun 25, 2013)

Good on ya H!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2013)

OK Harrison, what you been smokin'? 
Oh.... trip, as in visiting Europe ..... oops!


----------



## A4K (Jun 25, 2013)

Terry's jokes always cheer me up


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2013)

A4K said:


> Terry's jokes always cheer me up




Me too, but he didn't get his coat and head for the door...?


----------



## tomo pauk (Jun 25, 2013)

My younger daughter discovered crawling, enjoying every second out of it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2013)

BBC Sport - Wimbledon 2013: Laura Robson beats 10th seed Maria Kirilenko

BBC Sport - Lions 2013: Melbourne Rebels 0-35 British and Irish Lions


----------



## rochie (Jun 27, 2013)

might have a way out of my current job and into another at a bigger posher hotel 4 star 140 bedrooms with a 33% pay rise !

my General manager is leaving for this hotel and has asked me to go with her as head chef, just got to work out a few details with the new hotel and go for a look around.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 27, 2013)

Everything.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2013)

Great to hear Karl!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2013)

That's awesome Karl, good luck!


----------



## Readie (Jun 28, 2013)

rochie said:


> might have a way out of my current job and into another at a bigger posher hotel 4 star 140 bedrooms with a 33% pay rise !
> 
> my General manager is leaving for this hotel and has asked me to go with her as head chef, just got to work out a few details with the new hotel and go for a look around.



fantastic Karl. Hope it works out for you mate.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2013)

BBC Sport - Andy Murray beats Tommy Robredo at Wimbledon 2013

BBC Sport - Laura Robson makes Wimbledon 2013 third round


----------



## N4521U (Jun 28, 2013)

The fact I am 70 today,
and I woke up this morning!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 29, 2013)

Seeing Maria's snoozing rear end.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 29, 2013)

Just having a read of all your comments.

Welcome back Maria.

Give it your best shot Karl.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2013)

That sounds great Karl! I hope you get it mate, you deserve it. And it'll certainly help with the house purchase.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 29, 2013)

Outstanding Karl. Very best of luck.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2013)

good Luck with the new possible Job Karl.

Local AFL teams both won today and Collingwood was one of the losers!!


----------



## yulzari (Jun 29, 2013)

N4521U said:


> The fact I am 70 today,
> and I woke up this morning!



Happy Birthday.

Keep breathing in and out. It works for me.


----------



## Readie (Jun 29, 2013)

Conferedation Cup final on Sunday ko at 2300hrs.
Spain v Brazil. Its going to be a cracker jack match.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2013)

BBC Sport - Laura Robson beats Marina Erakovic at Wimbledon 2013

BBC Sport - Lewis Hamilton takes pole for the British GP in a Mercedes front row


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 1, 2013)

Good Luck Karl! Sometimes you just step in it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2013)

damn....should watch where your walking then....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2013)

Got a message from my youngest daughter (20 last Friday), at University in London, thanking me for the Birthday card and telling me she's taken up model building!
Working on a Spit V, with a Lanc next!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 1, 2013)

30% raise!? I'd gladly work with Ahole fellow employees for that kinda raise. What a ringing endorsement from your boss!!! Good on you Rochie.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 1, 2013)

Good thing: Buying an eyedropper at the pharmacy today.
Not so good: Forgetting what I wanted it for.

Oh well, I'll figure out something.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 1, 2013)

3 day work week and one of them is nearly over.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2013)

BBC Sport - Andy Murray beats Mikhail Youzhny at Wimbledon 2013


----------



## rochie (Jul 1, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> 30% raise!? I'd gladly work with Ahole fellow employees for that kinda raise. What a ringing endorsement from your boss!!! Good on you Rochie.



Cheers everyone.

went for an interview at the hotel today, seemed to go very well so i hope i get the job , it seems the right sort of challenge i'm needing at the minute, it'll be hard work but thats not really an issue.

speaking to my boss about it tomorrow and hoping her endorsement will swing it for me and then she will at least know what her future head chef is like when she takes over !


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 1, 2013)

Best of luck Karl.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 1, 2013)

That's good news, Karl...good luck, hope it goes well for you!

As for me: I know this may not seem like news to anyone, but it's pretty dang significant for me...at some point last night, I rolled over onto my right side in my sleep and woke up that way. This is the first time since the wreck that I've been able to sleep on my side (which I always used to do, never slept on my back) because of the broken collar bone and all the broken ribs.

Looks like we're getting somewhere on this healing


----------



## rochie (Jul 1, 2013)

sounds like you are healing well Dave, and long may it continue.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 1, 2013)

Sweet Dave! Day by day brother!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2013)

After several weeks of trying to figure out where the squeeky noise was coming from in the back end of my Ford Escape I finally figured it out. Hard to tell where those little squeeks and rattles are coming from exactly when sitting in the drivers seat. Even had tow people sit in that back and try to figure it out and they couldn't tell exactly where it was coming from.
Thank goodness it's squeek free now, it was starting to make me loose my marbles.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2013)

BikerBabe said:


> Good thing: Buying an eyedropper at the pharmacy today.
> Not so good: Forgetting what I wanted it for.
> 
> Oh well, I'll figure out something.


For eye drops??
Or paint mixing??
Or maybe just to make a single ear ring ???


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 3, 2013)

Airframes said:


> For eye drops??
> Or paint mixing??
> Or maybe just to make a single ear ring ???



I remembered yesterday, it's for making custom mixed inks for my fountain pens. 
Of course I can use the thing to add a few drops of water when I work with my water colours as well, that might be pretty practical. 

My good things today?
Getting lots of praise from my boss today - and from my leader as well.
I guess that it shines through that I love my job, photographing and making videos. 

Annnnd...friend Anja at another forum suggested that this might be something for me to knit.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2013)

Ah Ha! A 'Knitfire' !!
Or is it a Blenheim Mk Knit 1 Pearl 1 ?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2013)

BBC Sport - Andy Murray beats Fernando Verdasco at Wimbledon


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 3, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Ah Ha! A 'Knitfire' !!
> Or is it a Blenheim Mk Knit 1 Pearl 1 ?



Can't you see?
It's a Messerknit!


----------



## A4K (Jul 3, 2013)

You guys just have me in stitches...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 3, 2013)

Clearly looks like an Armstrong Knitworth...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 3, 2013)

What the stitch?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 4, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> What the stitch?


The aircraft photo Maria posted


----------



## A4K (Jul 4, 2013)

Could add some radar antennas and make it a knit-fighter!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## rochie (Jul 4, 2013)

well just had the call !

got the job, going back to work soon to hand in my notice.

they beat me down to an £8000 per year increase in pay with another £2000 after a review in 6 months time !!!!!!!

they also are going to let me bring my pastry chef with me to fill a gap in my new kitchen

my new place of work


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2013)

Beauty! Well done Karl - I've replied to your e-mail.
And Maria's aircraft could be a Focke Wool ..............


----------



## A4K (Jul 4, 2013)

Karl, also replied mate... CONGRATULATIONS !!!

Ivett also says to pass on her congratulations and very best wishes to you, and loves the look of the place you'll be working in! ('Not too shabby' as we say in NZ  )

And if that bomber is Russian it could be a Tupullover...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2013)

Or maybe a jumper jet ................. or a Knittyhawk ..............


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2013)

Congrats Karl!!


----------



## A4K (Jul 4, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Or maybe a jumper jet ................. or a Knittyhawk ..............



Or a Knitsubishi...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 4, 2013)

From this end of the world, congratulations Karl, all the best to you and your pastry chef. Life is looking up.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 4, 2013)

Good on you, Rochie. Make the most it bud. And good for you taking your pastry chef along. That will instill some loyalty now won't it! He or she must be in admiration and appreciation. Act of a true leader, that is. Bravo.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2013)

F-R-I-D-A-Y! Weeeekeeeeeend!

Bl**dy well deserved Karl! I expect to get a personal, my own table!


----------



## rochie (Jul 5, 2013)

thanks guys.

Matt, i brought her with me to this hotel from our previous employment.

she is the greatest, her work ethic and end product are second to none, i dread the day she outgrows me !

my wife and daughter call her my "work wife"


----------



## A4K (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2013)

Awesome Karl, congrats!


----------------------

I think Maria's post looks like it's from the Russian "Yarnkovlev" familly of fighters


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2013)

BBC Sport - Andy Murray beats Jerzy Janowicz in Wimbledon semi-final


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2013)

Congrats Karl, glad you got the job man...


----------



## rochie (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks Gents.

not been announced yet, waiting till monday when the group ops manager is down south.

he will only come in and give us crap, the GM for poaching me and me for going !

does not think that if this was a better job and i got a bit of support from him i might of stayed.

my leaving interview might be fun if i decide to put on record all the kickbacks from the new suppliers he has been receiving, he doesn't know that i know about them !!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2013)

That could be fun / interesting Karl...

BBC Sport - British and Irish Lions thrash Australia to seal series win


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 6, 2013)

Rochie. Keep your mouth shut and be cordial. Never let the door close.


----------



## Readie (Jul 6, 2013)

There is nothing so good as beating the Aussies at rugby


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2013)

Except whitewashing them in the Ashes...


----------



## Readie (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes of course. Who invented these games anyway


----------



## nincomp (Jul 6, 2013)

rochie said:


> Matt, i brought her with me to this hotel from ...


I have got to start reading posts more carefully. At first glance I misread this part as "Matt, I brought her with me to this hotel ROOM..."
You Old Dog, you. Pretty racy stuff for this forum.


rochie said:


> my wife and daughter call her my "work wife"


I thought to myself: "I am sure they do!"

Good luck!


----------



## rochie (Jul 6, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Rochie. Keep your mouth shut and be cordial. Never let the door close. [/QU
> OTE]
> 
> Always do Matt, no matter how much i am tempted.
> The world is to small to make enamies !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 6, 2013)

rochie said:


> Matt308 said:
> 
> 
> > Rochie. Keep your mouth shut and be cordial. Never let the door close.
> ...


Though it's a joy to imagine sending those a-hole types down in flames, it is a far better policy to burn the bridges only as a last resort!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2013)

BBC Sport - Andy Murray beats Novak Djokovic to win Wimbledon


----------



## Readie (Jul 8, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Though it's a joy to imagine sending those a-hole types down in flames, it is a far better policy to burn the bridges only as a last resort!



That is so true.
Well said.


----------



## rochie (Jul 11, 2013)

19 yo Ashton Agar out for 98, batting at number 11 for Australia on his debut in test cricket.

very, very well done mate, i dont care you have taken the p**s out of the England bowlers !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 11, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, John...bridge burning CAN be fun and most gratifying, but isn't always the right decision!


----------



## A4K (Jul 11, 2013)

Echo that, I've done it a few times!


----------



## Readie (Jul 11, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Don't get me wrong, John...bridge burning CAN be fun and most gratifying, but isn't always the right decision!



True Dave... also depends who or what is on the other side of the bridge.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2013)

getting home and finishing the work week...


----------



## yulzari (Jul 12, 2013)

My shooting club friends. 

We had a conversation last week where I was explaining, in my best French as I carefully do not use English at the club, that I was running out of soft lead and you can't even use wheel weights as it is too hard and the last box I was kindly given only had one lead weight. Much high speed patois conversation took place including references to renovations, plumbers and water pipes.

Today I have been presented with enough scrap lead piping, flashing etc. to keep my rifle musket in .577" bullets and flintlock pistol in .435" balls for the next few years. 

Merci bien mes amis de tir et les plombiers de 86 et 87.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2013)

Quick, run away whilst he's re-loading ...............


----------



## Readie (Jul 12, 2013)

Vive La France...

Thank god for the channel


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 12, 2013)

Readie said:


> ...Thank god for the channel


Do you suppose if you went to water's edge and beat the surf with a stick, it may deter them?

It worked for Caesar...


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 12, 2013)

A little late but congratulations Karl. I agree with Matt about the bridge burning. We had a very good shovel operator who quit in the middle of the night, burned the bridge and nuked management. Three months later he tried to come back and never even got through the gate.

Geo


----------



## yulzari (Jul 12, 2013)

Readie said:


> Vive La France...
> 
> Thank god for the channel



The Channel doesn't work John! 750,000 French nationals now live in the UK. The vast majority in London. They even have their own French MP and a radio station. Numbers are rising. Soon London will be the 5th largest French city instead of the 6th.

On the other hand my local DIY shop now has signs in English and several shops have a resident English speaker and all the supermarkets have an English food section. (Yes I know it should be British not English but the French call us all English.)

Yea for the European Union and free movement and residence.


----------



## Readie (Jul 13, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Do you suppose if you went to water's edge and beat the surf with a stick, it may deter them?
> 
> It worked for Caesar...



No, that would be utterly mad Dave. The Channel is a precious 22 miles that have kept Napoleon and the Jerries at bay while we sorted our selves out


----------



## Readie (Jul 13, 2013)

yulzari said:


> The Channel doesn't work John! 750,000 French nationals now live in the UK. The vast majority in London. They even have their own French MP and a radio station. Numbers are rising. Soon London will be the 5th largest French city instead of the 6th.
> 
> On the other hand my local DIY shop now has signs in English and several shops have a resident English speaker and all the supermarkets have an English food section. (Yes I know it should be British not English but the French call us all English.)
> 
> Yea for the European Union and free movement and residence.




The French are nothing if not a sensible nation so, why wouldn't they want to live in England 
The English French are very close...not that either side would be likely to admit it hahaha
The Channel is a barrier, both as a protection and as a cultural block.
Vive La France. If I weren't English I would choose to be French.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2013)

Southern France then....

The weather has been rather pleasant today and the Furstenbergs very......cold!


----------



## Readie (Jul 14, 2013)

Seeing Millibean getting his comeupance having turned his back on the unions and their funding to the Labour party.

Goodbye Mr Millibug...goodbye


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2013)

Open the door - open all the doors - and hope the rest of the **ckwit Politicians go too! Waste of ****ing rations, the lot of them !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh look old boy, a brand spanking new Spitfire and your favourite Mk. too!!

Ok lads, hurry up while I've got him occupied...!


----------



## Readie (Jul 14, 2013)

That horrible slimey ****ing little ****** Blair popped up to say 'well done' to Murray. 
Blair is Scots you know... ( I should ****ing coca)
Murray should have twatted him and done us all a favour.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 14, 2013)

Steady lads. S...t...e...a...d...y 

Geo


----------



## Readie (Jul 14, 2013)

You'll right Geo.... deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep breath.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2013)

G&T old bean?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2013)

BBC Sport - Ashes 2013: England win first Test against Australia

That and 2 days of 25+C and airshow on my doorstep. Saw the Red Arrows, BBMF (Lancaster / Hurricane / Spitfire), Typhoon and others on both days can't beat 6 Merlins...

Shame exams start tomorrow...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2013)

Of course you can, more than 6 Merlins!


----------



## rochie (Jul 14, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> BBC Sport - Ashes 2013: England win first Test against Australia
> 
> That and 2 days of 25+C and airshow on my doorstep. Saw the Red Arrows, BBMF (Lancaster / Hurricane / Spitfire), Typhoon and others on both days can't beat 6 Merlins...
> 
> Shame exams start tomorrow...



Cricket for me too Hugh !
5 days of fantastically close play, glad England won but would not have been to sad if the Aussies scraped home, they almost deserved to win !

hope the next 4 games are as good


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2013)

I'll be drinking!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 14, 2013)

I dropped my fishing pole into the sea and caught a turtle. I ate the ************.

Nevermind. Different thread.


----------



## A4K (Jul 15, 2013)

Best birthday present ever, thanks to Ivett - a flight in the world's last airworthy Lisunov Li-2! 

Pics up when I get the hang of the new laptop software.


----------



## rochie (Jul 15, 2013)

nice one Evan, would love to fly in a Dakota and would really loved to have jump from one !!!!


----------



## A4K (Jul 15, 2013)

Cheers Karl!
Yep, seen quite a few Dak's and a static Li-2, but this is my first flight in one! Loved every minute!

There _were_ 2 airworthy Li-2s left (from a total of 6000 built), but learned on saturday that the Moscow-based bird has sadly crashed since. The crew thought there was enough fuel for the flight. There wasn't.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2013)

They must have had poor quality coal!!
Great stuff Evan. I flew in a Dak many years ago, and got to taxi it on the deck, but like Karl, I'd love to have been able to do a jump from one. There was one at a skydiving 'boogie' I went to in the late 1980s, and I was down for lift 12 of the day, freefall from 10,000 feet, but the bl**dy thing went 'tech', so I didn't get the jump in !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 15, 2013)

Awesome Evan!


----------



## A4K (Jul 15, 2013)

Cheers guys! 

Shame you missed that jump Terry. Personally can't see the point in wanting to jump out of a perfectly good aeroplane though


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 15, 2013)

Amen brother!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2013)

2 exams down 2 to go (well 3 with the mock one)...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 15, 2013)

A4K said:


> Best birthday present ever, thanks to Ivett - a flight in the world's last airworthy Lisunov Li-2!
> 
> Pics up when I get the hang of the new laptop software.


What a treat!

Hope it was a decent ride, some rides barely get you up before they're already getting back into the pattern :/


----------



## rochie (Jul 15, 2013)

A4K said:


> Cheers guys!
> 
> Shame you missed that jump Terry. Personally can't see the point in wanting to jump out of a perfectly good aeroplane though



that's cos you never tried it mate !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 15, 2013)

rochie said:


> that's cos you never tried it mate !


My sister enjoys skydiving and is always trying to get me to try it.

My reply is always the same...if you're willing to jump out of a perfectly good aircraft, what the heck would you do if the dang thing were in flames?

I think my Mom would consider her giving me the middle-finger being "unlady like"...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2013)

If you saw, and felt, how the RAF throw around those bl**dy 'Hercs', then you'd _know_ why we jump out of 'em !!
Anyway, even freefall is perfectly safe. If anything goes wrong, even from 25,000 feet, it's only the last inch which is lethal .......


----------



## rochie (Jul 15, 2013)

remember my first jump with my dad stood behind me in the stick, before we got in the Herc he says" if anything goes wrong cross your legs".

"why" i ask ?

"so they can screw you out of the ground using your ears" he tells me !

"B*****D !" i said !!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 15, 2013)

Airframes said:


> If you saw, and felt, how the RAF throw around those bl**dy 'Hercs', then you'd _know_ why we jump out of 'em !!
> Anyway, even freefall is perfectly safe. If anything goes wrong, even from 25,000 feet, it's only the last inch which is lethal .......



There are old pilots,

There are bold pilots,

And then there are crazy bastards like Airframes.


----------



## A4K (Jul 16, 2013)

Guys...

Damn straight Karl - never jumped, and don't intend to! Freaky enough tramping along cliff trails, or jumping off them into rivers! 

Cheers Dave, no let downs on this flight! Flew for 30 mins from Budaörs on the outskirts of Budapest right up to the bend of the Danube, buzzing the hills and castle ruins at Esztergom and Vác at low level... fantastic! 

Took some detail pics of the aircraft, what category would you guys post them under?


----------



## yulzari (Jul 16, 2013)

Rain, birdsh*t and idiots.

The three things that fall from the sky.

Somewhere there is a Cessna 172 that still has my fingerprints on the wing strut from my only parachute jump/fall.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2013)

Lucky boy Evan, well done Ivett!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 16, 2013)

About 30 bloggers on tonight!!!!!

Just means we get to kick some more Arssesssss!


----------



## Readie (Jul 16, 2013)

How can you tell Bill? Is there something on the forum page that shows the intruders?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2013)

That this place is FINALLY back!


----------



## tomo pauk (Jul 20, 2013)

Well said, vB


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 20, 2013)

omg omg omg omg omg were back


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 20, 2013)

YAY, I'm home!!!!!! Welcome back WW2Aircraft.net


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey, anyone know why we were gone? I knew the site was down, not why.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2013)

I have no idea. All I could find when I Googled were others asking the same thing.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hooray! We are back on line!


----------



## rochie (Jul 20, 2013)

right now you all have to forget my real name !


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 20, 2013)

Who are you again?


----------



## rochie (Jul 20, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Who are you again?


well done that man !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah back online. 

That and finished first year of med school!! (Well 2 days ago)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 20, 2013)

Good on you Hugh, one down, how many to go!

Nice to be home as well.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 21, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> I have no idea. All I could find when I Googled were others asking the same thing.


I couldn't even find that when I Googled about the site being down.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2013)

Being back here of course!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2013)

BBC Sport - Ashes 2013: England crush Australia at Lord's to take 2-0 lead

BBC Sport - Tour de France: Chris Froome wins 100th edition of race


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 21, 2013)

I haven't felt an earthquake for 5 hours now!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 23, 2013)

Prepaprations for my first ever trip to Greenland to visit my biological family for two weeks in august, and we're all - danish family, greenlandic family, me - happy and eager about this.
I haven't got butterflies in my stomach - it's the whole goddamned zoo having a party stampede in there!!! 
Plane tickets bought, hotels and lodge booked and paid for, I bought a new suitcase and a carry on today, and I have had my passport renewed and holiday approved of at all the right offices here, there and everywhere...*happy sigh*

I'll have to stay one night on Illulisaat before I fly to Upernavik the day after, there's no flights to Upernavik that day. And it's the same when I go back home.
The lady at the travel agency was kind enough to get me a hotel room in Illulisat, with a panoramic view of the icy fiord - and I get my own hut in Upernavik. *rubs hands*
I sure as hell hope that this is going to be good. 
And no matter how this goes, I'm definitely happy that I get the chance to meet my biological mother and older brother at least this once. 
Because going to Greenland costs a fortune, it is highly possible that I won't be able to afford a trip like this ever again.
So I'm just happy that I get to go this one time, visit my family - and get to see the country where I was born, meet the people that I come from, and experience the fantastic nature up there.

And don't worry guys, once I do get back home, I'll most likely photo-flood my piccy thread in here with pics from the trip. 

So - if I don't write much in here for the next few weeks, now you know why. 

And to add to all the goodness happening, my boss is incredibly happy with me and my work, he wants to fight to keep me in my current job as a photographer - which I love. 
He would very much like to expand my work by working to make me a photographer for the county institutions here, that gives me hope for the first time in many years. 
He's a man with connections and tons of new ideas that he actually manages to implement at the place where he's boss, meaning that he actually put action behind his words.
And he does this, simply because he can see that photography is my passion, it is what I love to do.

Here's to hope! *toasts in orange soda*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2013)

Maria, that's awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 23, 2013)

Congrats, Maria, both on the trip and the boss giving you credit for your hard work!

Sounds incredibly awesome to be able to make a trip like that to Greenland and while you're there, be sure to grabs some shots of the Aurora!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 23, 2013)

Can't top Maria.............


but I am outta my sling....... but my arm still pains a little. And my back hurts from walking upright and not sitting on my boney arse for the last six weeks!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 24, 2013)

N4521U said:


> I am outta my sling....... but my arm still pains a little. And my back hurts from walking upright and not sitting on my boney arse for the last six weeks!


I'm looking forward to the day I can say that! 

Glad you're doing better, though


----------



## rochie (Jul 24, 2013)

nice one Maria.

well i got moved house ok, happy to report no damage to any of my built models, but thank god its over, hate moving house


----------



## Marcel (Jul 24, 2013)

Good show Karl.

I bought a loop pedal for my guitar, which is very addictive. Keep on playing all evening, so no models for me at the moment.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2013)

Hope all goes well Maria on all fronts!

Bill, might have to put the sling in a different place....

Glad them models survived Karl...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2013)

Great to hear Maria! Sounds like it will be quite the trip.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 24, 2013)

Maria that is awesome on both counts. Enjoy your reunion trip and fingers crossed for you revitalised career.
Will probably have to leave looking at your picks though until after my extended hols which start at the end of August.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 24, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Can't top Maria.............
> 
> 
> but I am outta my sling....... but my arm still pains a little. And my back hurts from walking upright and not sitting on my boney arse for the last six weeks!



Good to hear Bill, but still take it easy mate, no practicing your golf swing!



rochie said:


> nice one Maria.
> 
> well i got moved house ok, happy to report no damage to any of my built models, but thank god its over, hate moving house



Good to know your model packing stack worked Karl and like you, I think moving sucks!

As for my day, it's a crisp frosty and misty morning but when the sun comes out it will be a cracker of a day.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2013)

One more shift, then off for three weeks....!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2013)

Good stuff Karl, and congrats Bill. And Maria - that's just fantastic! Oh, and there should be something on the way to you, from me, with thanks to, and via, my friend Derek in Hedehusene .......


----------



## DBII (Jul 25, 2013)

My number 1 lady just got free use of a condo on the island next week. Party time

DBII


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice long walk in the brilliant winter sunshine, now I'm knackered!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 25, 2013)

A pretty lady called me "cutie" today.
Or it may have been, "Get away from me you old [email protected]".
My hearing isn't what it used to be...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2013)

Finnishing a very busy week.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2013)

Won our lacrosse today to maintain our finals position.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2013)

Well done Wayne!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2013)

The two glass-fronted, oak display cabinets I ordered arrived this morning, bang on the dot of 08.00 hrs, as notified. 
I got them from a small company in Lincolnshire, who deal in slight seconds, slightly damaged, returned stock etc. They're 'Hygena', and normally cost £499 each, but from this company were a tad over £200 for the _*pair*_, delivered ! 
And the 'slight damage' ? A small scratch on the back of each cabinet - where it faces the wall!
I can now start putting the house back together, after moving furniture, books and models, to make room.


----------



## Readie (Jul 27, 2013)

The football season FINALLY starts on the 3 August.
Life resumes...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh No! that means more morons passing by chanting and acting their shoe size, not their age!


----------



## Readie (Jul 27, 2013)

Its our national sport, full of dare devil excitement, honour and effort.
A lot pretend to hate football...but, in their heart of hearts they LOVE the beautifull game


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2013)

BBC Sport - Lewis Hamilton surprised by Hungarian GP pole position


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2013)

Got up this morning at 3am to drive to Dayton Ohio and arrived at the National Museum of the USAF 8 hours later where I proceeded to walk around taking 500+ pictures in 4 hours.

On the truly pathetic side, I could not find the B-36 at first. It's not like it takes up an entire room or anything!


----------



## Readie (Jul 28, 2013)

That is keen. Long drive !
Will you post your pics at some stage? I would love to see them.
I had to look up B36... if you have said Convair I would have known 
Glad you enjoyed your trip


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2013)

BBC Sport - Lewis Hamilton takes first Mercedes win in Hungary


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 29, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Got up this morning at 3am to drive to Dayton Ohio and arrived at the National Museum of the USAF 8 hours later where I proceeded to walk around taking 500+ pictures in 4 hours.
> 
> On the truly pathetic side, I could not find the B-36 at first. It's not like it takes up an entire room or anything!


That place is fantastic isn't it David. Only 400 pictures? I think I took over 1000 last time I was there. I always feel like a kid in a candy store when I'm there. Being there only 4 hours you must not have gotten to the Presidential Aircraft/Research and Development hangers which are well worth it, and the behind the scenes tour is wonderful but you have to sign up ahead for that. How ever could you miss the B-36, It's like a big silver mountain sitting in that last hanger


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 29, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Got up this morning at 3am to drive to Dayton Ohio and arrived at the National Museum of the USAF 8 hours later where I proceeded to walk around taking 500+ pictures in 4 hours.
> 
> On the truly pathetic side, I could not find the B-36 at first. It's not like it takes up an entire room or anything!


Sure you couldn't find it...you were standing underneath it looking at all the other aircraft...took you a while to realize it was above you the whole time! 

Just kidding, man! Glad to hear you got pics, hope you'll be sharing some!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 29, 2013)

Something like that happened to me the first time I was there. I was wandering around taking pictures and realized that the lights seemed dimmer. I had wandered under the engines of the XB-70 and hadn't realized it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2013)

No that's exactly what happened I'd walked under the bleeping thing several times then went upstairs to the little café (with a balcony) I looked out and low and behold, nothing but B-36. I felt like an idiot! :lol

Because of the sequestration, the Prez R&D Section has been shut down.

This morning I got there and topped the 1,000 mark then had the opportunity of visiting the museums archives. I have died and gone to heaven!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 29, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> ........Because of the sequestration, the Prez R&D Section has been shut down.


Now that really sucks! Now I'm p!ssed! Those frippin politicians need to get off their fat a$$es and agree on something!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2013)

Does this mean it's permanently closed down?!!
Why is it that, Politicians everywhere only care about saving money today (so that _they_ won't be out of pocket!), and don't give a monkey's about heritage, sacrifice, and the memory of those who allowed them to live in order to line their pockets? But they'll gladly allocate funds for 'aid' overseas - if it serves their purpose, or makes them look good. 
Shower of ******** and ***** !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2013)

You missed ****** and ****** there old boy, plus a ******!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2013)

From their website:

_The Presidential and Research Development Galleries, located on the controlled-access portion of Wright-Patterson AFB, were closed beginning May 1, 2013, until further notice, as part of budget reduction requirements due to sequestration. Shuttle bus service to those galleries, as well as the Behind the Scenes Tours of the restoration area, also was discontinued._

The 2 folks that helped me have a 1 day a week furlough.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2013)

That sucks. Still sounds like it was a great trip though! Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2013)

So, unless those facilities re-open, all the work that has gone before is now going to sit there, rotting, and all the time, effort and dedication spent has been for nothing.
Politicians - bunch of w**kers who are useless for anything else!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Total lack of ANY respect, for those who worked hard, suffered, so that they can they can enjoy the highlife that many are living!


----------



## Readie (Jul 30, 2013)

Just like Cameron's brave new Britain then...'we're all in it together...well, some are more in it than others'
Bastards.


----------



## yulzari (Jul 30, 2013)

Woooo.

Let's all become politicians 'cause we can do it better! Or is it that we can't be a*sed?

It's easy. Less taxes and more services. Surely we can all agree that would work?..........


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2013)

....or, give all them there (insert free expression here) politicians minimum wage and you'll see....


----------



## Readie (Jul 30, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Woooo.
> 
> Let's all become politicians 'cause we can do it better! Or is it that we can't be a*sed?
> 
> It's easy. Less taxes and more services. Surely we can all agree that would work?..........



There is nothing wrong with 'the national interest' or 'all in it together' as a general stand point.
However..., rather like Animal Farm it doesn't equally apply to all and that is the problem.
Lead by example Cameron, take a pay cut not award yourself an 11% increase.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 31, 2013)

My truck has been broke down for an hour and a half now and nobody has come to get me. Easy money on a Monday.

Geo


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 31, 2013)

I have reservations to take a 30 min ride on Witchcraft this Friday. It sure is making the week go awfully slow.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2013)

Great stuff Glenn! Make sure you 'take in' every second of the flight, as 30 minutes can go very quickly! And of course, get loads of pics - everything from pre-flight walk around, to detail shots and aerial views! And we want one of you in full, WW2 flight gear !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2013)

Got my exams results back from 1st year exams. So it is now official that I (quite comfortably) passed first year of med school. Only 3 years to go...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2013)

Well done Hugh !


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2013)

Excellent Hugh well done man...


----------



## rochie (Aug 2, 2013)

good stuff Hugh


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2013)

My mum and dads 45th anniversary!


----------



## rochie (Aug 3, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> My mum and dads 45th anniversary!



my 17th anniversary today as well old boy, spending it at work though !


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> My mum and dads 45th anniversary!



Congrats to your Mum and dad Jan!

and You too Karl...


----------



## rochie (Aug 3, 2013)

cheers my friend


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2013)

Awesome Hugh!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2013)

Cheers lads!

Happy anniversary Karl!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2013)

Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs Jan's folks, and well done Karl - I never made it that far!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2013)

actually got some modelling time in today....not much but some is better than none...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2013)

Cheers lads!


----------



## yulzari (Aug 5, 2013)

Female visitors in quantity had some who didn't listen to requests not to put stuff down the toilets. System was clogged up. Now cleared through much rodding and caustic solutions.

Hooray! now we can revert to civilised behaviour.

Don't ask for details......trust me on this.

Civilisation is hot water and soft toilet paper.


----------



## Readie (Aug 5, 2013)

Nothing.
Its raining, chilly and bloody miserable.
Where's the summer gone?


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 5, 2013)

All is right in the World and God is in Heaven; he/she/their having a bath, were just getting the overflow...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2013)

Must have bl**dy long baths then - the overflow's been in operation for over six years! 
Those short breaks we've had over the years - a day or two here, as a long as a week there - plus the exceptionally long period this year (three weeks) when it didn't rain, must have been periods between baths!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2013)

Just back from physical therapy, sore as heck but not compared to the days following the wreck. More like the kind of pain you have as a result of being out of shape.

Took my first unassisted steps, although I was in a pool while doing so. Still seemed like a major achievement...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2013)

Good to hear Dave. Keep at it, and you'll b e back to normal before Jan has time to but a round. (I know, I know, that'll be quite a while !!) Hope it continues to improve rapidly.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2013)

lol...thanks Terry...yeah, I have to heal up quick, so I can get over to Europe like I had planned to do earlier thier summer.

Then there will certainly be pints all around (on Jan's tab, of course!)


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats on getting further down the track (sorry for the unintentional joke) to a fuller recover  may the tab still be active for you by then


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2013)

Jan works in a booze warehouse - so he has absolutely *NO* excuse !!


----------



## Readie (Aug 6, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Must have bl**dy long baths then - the overflow's been in operation for over six years!
> Those short breaks we've had over the years - a day or two here, as a long as a week there - plus the exceptionally long period this year (three weeks) when it didn't rain, must have been periods between baths!



We call the westerly gales 'god's hose pipe'...no escape from a soaking 

Dave, ouch, that sounds a bit painfull... I hope you start to feel the benefits of the treatment soon mate.

John


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks John, doing the best I can...it's just slow going and I am not known for my patients


----------



## Readie (Aug 6, 2013)

Its hard to just wait Dave, a real bummer but, you'll have too.
Think of the future and plan nice things for when you are better.
The forum's wit and satire will make time fly, oh that and looking at the wonderful Spitfire on You Tube


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 6, 2013)

Actually, right now I am watching a video on YouTube about the attack on Sebastopol by Wehrmacht and Luftwaffe. About 3 minutes into the video, there is a great cockpit view of a Stuka pilot going into a dive. Shortly after, there's a cockpit view of a Ju88 pilot making a dive-bombing run. Also some excellent footage of the Stug III accompanied by Panzergrenadiers.

Only thing missing was Gustav...now that was a badass artillery piece!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2013)

Finally got a model I been waiting for....!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2013)

On my way back to Germany...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 8, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Finally got a model I been waiting for....!



_I would have figured you would have about a hundred ofem!_

I, on the other hand am chuffed that we modelers, well Wurger in particular on this one, have been able to do what the Canadian Air Museum couldn't!
My Davidson Blenheim was Not "L"*WV and serial R8662.......... it was in fact "T"*WV and serial R"3"662........ R8662 was a Hawker Typhoon!

Thanks Wurger!!!!!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 8, 2013)

Greetings from illulisaat/Jakobshavn. 
Arrived safely yesterday, spent the night at Hotel Icefiord, pleasant stay.
The trip up here went well, the trip from Kangerlussuaq/Søndre Strømfjord was...different. ^
The trip itself went without a hitch, but the landing...well, let it be sufficient to say that we landed like a pile of manure from a high-a**ed cow. 
Oh well, gravity _still _works. 
Today I continue my trip to Upernavik, where I'm going to stay for 12 days before I head home again.
Here's a few pics. 

The 757 I flew with from Copenhagen to Kangerlussuaq:







The Dash-8 I flew with from Kangerlussuaq to Illulisaat:






On the terrace at the hotel, with a beautiful view of the bay and the icebergs:






Illulisaat:






Ice. It smells incredibly fresh and nice. 






Beware - dog sleighs crossing. 






The hotel in the sunshine:






No trip without a selfie! 






The sunset last night:






That's it for now guys, ttyl.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 8, 2013)

Very cool Maria!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2013)

Yep... THX for sharing.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2013)

Great stuff, and beaut photos Maria. When I've experienced a rough landing, I normally say to the cabin attendant " My compliments to the Captain on the landing - all three of them !".
Hope you ave a great time 'back home'.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2013)

Exactly where are you Maria? Iceland? Great pictures!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 10, 2013)

Enjoy your trip and I hope you get to score some Auroa photos!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2013)

Looks like a great trip so far Maria!

BBC Sport - Mo Farah wins 10,000m title at World Championships in Moscow


----------



## Airframes (Aug 10, 2013)

Jim, in case Maria can't get to reply, she's in her homeland (her first visit I believe), in Greenland.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 10, 2013)

Great Pics, BB!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 11, 2013)

Cool pics BB. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2013)

Awesome pics Maria!


----------



## rochie (Aug 11, 2013)

just got this for my phone !


----------



## Airframes (Aug 11, 2013)

When do you get the bow and arrows? Nice one mate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2013)

Airframes said:


> When do you get the bow and arrows? Nice one mate.



that would be a redemption thingy right? 

Good one Karl!


----------



## rochie (Aug 12, 2013)

tut tut Dogsbody !

gonna get a luftwaffe and Japanese version as well only £5 each


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 12, 2013)

lol...thought Terry's comment was a good one!

I could just see shooting arrows at the phone (though I suspect Karl wouldn't be too amused if someone did)


----------



## Readie (Aug 12, 2013)

rochie said:


> tut tut Dogsbody !
> 
> gonna get a luftwaffe and Japanese version as well only £5 each



Hump...bit strong that old boy what..you'll be getting on with Thatcher on it next...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2013)

Very cool, I enjoy darts!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2013)

England v Australia, 4th Investec Ashes Test, Durham, 4th day Report : Stuart Broad leads charge to Ashes victory | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo / BBC Sport - Ashes 2013: England win Ashes as Stuart Broad stars with ball

BBC Sport - World Athletics 2013: Christine Ohuruogu wins gold in photo-finish


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm halfway through my visit to the town of my birth, and - what a week! 
I've met my biological mother for the first time since I was born, I've gotten in contact with my biological father's family, I've met people from both families, the nature is outright stunning, people are totally sweet and welcoming, and I'm - to put it short - on the trip of a lifetime here! 
I'm looking forward to show you guys more when I get home, internet use is frightfully expensive here, so I'll make it quick.
Everyday is a mental positive trip without comparison, and I'm getting to know a lot of people here.
Apparently I'm related to half the city, lol! 
It's awesome, I love it!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 14, 2013)

Outstanding, Maria!

I've seen some of the pictures, the nature there is incredible!

Have you seen any Auroras yet?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2013)

Great stuff Maria - enjoy every second of it!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 14, 2013)

Maria, that is just awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2013)

Excellent Maria!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 15, 2013)

Sounds like your having a ball Maria.

As for me, got my new ears (hearing aids) fixed up with all the wiz bang gadgets and WOW, I can hear birds again and the TV. Whole new world.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 15, 2013)

The irony of this just cracks me up. Thankfully no one appears to be seriously injured. I'm really suprised it took this long for something like this to happen. I wonder if alchohol was involved, no, I guess I don't wonder. 







MINNEAPOLIS (WCCO) – Ten people were injured after the pedal pub they were riding tipped over in Minneapolis on Thursday, authorities said.

The pedal pub, which is a mobile bar that navigates city streets powered by the cycling moves of its riders, was going down a hill while heading east on South First Street.

The pub was going too fast, authorities said, when it tried to make a turn to the right to go up Fifth Avenue.

The pub tipped over, spilling its riders onto the street. Authorities said 10 people received scrapes.

Pedal pubs have become more and more ubiquitous around the Twin Cities, and in some cases have proven controversial among some residents. Five years ago, the Pedal Pub Company started with just one bike. Now, there are a dozen across the metro.

For months, a Facebook page has been taking complaints about the pubs. The company says it’s been trying to meet with those who oppose their business to get a better idea of what else to do.

A Minneapolis ordinance pertaining to beer bikes went into effect in May. They’re only allowed to operate until 10 p.m. seven days a week.

10 People Hurt After Pedal Pub Tips Over « CBS Minnesota


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Matt308 (Aug 15, 2013)

while I have seen these in reading, that journalism was fooking hilarious. Much deserved to all. Numbnut drunk effers. Hah!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2013)

BikerBabe said:


> I'm halfway through my visit to the town of my birth, and - what a week!
> I've met my biological mother for the first time since I was born, I've gotten in contact with my biological father's family, I've met people from both families, the nature is outright stunning, people are totally sweet and welcoming, and I'm - to put it short - on the trip of a lifetime here!
> I'm looking forward to show you guys more when I get home, internet use is frightfully expensive here, so I'll make it quick.
> Everyday is a mental positive trip without comparison, and I'm getting to know a lot of people here.
> ...



That is great Maria! 



Vic Balshaw said:


> Sounds like your having a ball Maria.
> 
> As for me, got my new ears (hearing aids) fixed up with all the wiz bang gadgets and WOW, I can hear birds again and the TV. Whole new world.



......and hear the neighbours going at it!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 15, 2013)

I got a new job today.
More money and better hours.
Don't won't to curse it, but....I hope it is going to be a better situation.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 15, 2013)

Very cool Paul!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 16, 2013)

That's great news Paul. Well done and good luck with the new job.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 16, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> I got a new job today.
> More money and better hours.
> Don't won't to curse it, but....I hope it is going to be a better situation.



Worth logging in for at work. Well done Paul and I wish you all the best.

Geo


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 16, 2013)

Great news Paul, hope it works out for you.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 16, 2013)

Congrats on the new job.

What cheered me up today you ask. It's Friday, I just got paid and there may actaully be a little money left over after paying bills.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2013)

BBC Sport - Mo Farah wins 5,000m gold at World Athletics 2013

BBC Sport - World Athletics 2013: Adam Gemili powers into 200m final


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 16, 2013)

The weekend!! After Dallas, Seattle Sounders play Portland Timbers. In front of a soccer crowd of 68,000 people!! Can't tell me that soccer is dead in the US.


----------



## andy2012 (Aug 16, 2013)

Today was my last day of Band Camp for this season, no more early Morning and late Nights!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 16, 2013)

Great to hear Paul, congrats!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2013)

Won our Lacrosse today.......and Westham Scores!!

and Well done Paul.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2013)

Boks rout Pumas in perfect start - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2013)

got my 2 GB models painted today without distraction...


----------



## yulzari (Aug 19, 2013)

Daughter and son in law flown over for a visit. Much knitting talk between the females. Off to the bar tonight with them as a team for quiz night.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh...and my EPL team Won!!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2013)

It's been reported that the PM, David Cameron, on holiday on the Isle of Jura, is suffering from "a bad back". He's expected to have an epidural injection to cure the problem.
Oh dear, how ****ing sad!
I hope he's now experiencing just a teeny weeny bit of the pain, discomfort and bl**dy inconvenience the Disabled members of Britain's population have to endure, 24 hours per day, 365 days of the year, every year, whilst trying to live and exist on the reduced Benefits he's ****ing imposed!
T*at !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2013)

Much more time to do my models today and the rest of the week...


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 20, 2013)

It's Friday. Home in 13 hours. 

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 21, 2013)

Well...for the first time since the wreck, I was able to walk from the car, up my steps and into my place (had to use a cane, but it's still walking!)

So I am for the most part, free of the wheelchair. Still slow going and wear out quickly, but it's progress


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2013)

That's great news Dave! You'll be running the marathon before you know it !


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2013)

Excellent Dave, that's my cheer me up for the day!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 21, 2013)

Not nearly as crabby as I was yesterday, and nowhere near as bad as the day before that. 
I don't recall being as crabby as much as I am these days when the Breaking News thread was still open for business


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2013)

won our final round of Lacrosse today and made the finals series...


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 24, 2013)

Got home two days ago, totally exhausted in the happiest way possible. 
Unpacked as soon as I got home - there are advantages to having a washing machine at your disposal at the house you rent, it meant that my suitcase was chock-full of clean clothes, sorted and packed neatly, which made it dead easy and fast to unpack.
Had three wonderful flights home - hell, my brother Brian (who couldn't be there) made sure that my other brother and his wife and kids was there to see me off at the airport in Upernavik. I love them for that thing alone, it meant a lot to me. 
Ran into some really sweet fellow passengers on the flights, we had a good time on the planes.
And ran into sound guy Steve that I knew from Upernavik, at Ilulissat - we spent a few hours talking like we had always known each other, it was great.
He was going back home to Toronto, it was good to see him again. 
Sat next to a very pretty young greenlandic lady on the flight to Copenhagen, she was going to study law in Aalborg once she got there, and she was a bit subdued and sad because she was leaving her family to stay in Denmark while studying. I did my best to cheer her up to take her mind off her family and feeling sad, I'm very happy to say that I succeeded in making her laugh big time quite a few times. That felt really good. 
Almost had a heat stroke once I got out of the plane - I had gotten used to 3-5 C in Greenland, and Copenhagen was 17 C - phew, hot weather! 
Had no problems at Customs, since I had remembered the CITES certificates for the pendants I had gotten, made of walrus tusks. Customs officer was happy, so was I. 
Got stuck in a slight traffic jam on the way home from the airport, it turned out that a police car and a 4WD had had an accident on the motorway, but fortunately no-one was seriously injured.
Headed straight for mom and dad's place, i had like 54 dkk left (- about 8-9 usd), so mom helped by paying the cab fare, we had arranged that when I had gotten my luggage and called mom and dad, so - no prob. Thank god for wonderful parents! 
Picked up the money and almost hugged mom to pieces, it was so good to see her. Dad waved from the apartment window, he's not walking very well, so he stayed upstairs.
Went home, unpacked, aired the apartment (- 2 weeks' worth of stuffy stale air? Pffffh!  ), and just couldn't fall asleep, so I stayed up until 4 o'clock in the morning. That's midnight, greenlandic time. 
Finally went to bed, fell asleep instantly, got up, had breakfast, went to visit mom and dad.
DAMN it was great to hug and see them again, I was so happy! 
We talked a lot, had dinner, and I went back home around 8 in the evening. I did some quick grocery shopping and headed home.
I was chock-full of all the experiences, I needed a bit of time on my own. Understandable, I guess.
Got up late today, made coffee, had breakfast, sorted souvenirs and papers from the trip and put everything in a cardboard box I bought yesterday. 
That's my "Greenland"-box. 
And my soul hasn't quite arrived yet, but that's okay. It will take the time it takes.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 24, 2013)

Sounds like a cracking time you had Maria  glad you managed to recharge in your homeland 

@WayneLittle, congratrs to you your team mates for making it to the finals 

I just bagged a riddiculously cheap copy of GTA San Andreas for my tweeked ancient PC  a virtual gaming equivelent to bacon whence it arrives before this coming Friday..


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2013)

Great stuff Maria. Sounds like you had a fantastic time, full of lasting memories.
Oh, and a big 'Thank You' for the post card from Greenland. That's definitely a 'first' for me !


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2013)

Glad you were able to have such a good time, Maria...certainly memories that will last a lifetime!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2013)

BBC Sport - Ashes 2013: England win series 3-0 after bad light ends Oval Test


----------



## rochie (Aug 26, 2013)

woke up, sent wife and daughter off on holiday and no work for me for 2 weeks and i am alone in the house for the first five days of it !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2013)

Run amuck Karl run amuck....but make sure you clean up before the boss get's back...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 26, 2013)

Party time!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 26, 2013)

Going golfing for the first time this year. Before the recession, I used to golf 70-80 rounds during our 6 month season. Since '08, I've golfed 11 rounds. Go to the "What Annoyed You Today?" later today to see the results.

Geo


----------



## andy2012 (Aug 27, 2013)

My University just lowed tuition by 33%, that made my day!


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 27, 2013)

Cool for you andy2012, similarily a few years ago, over here, all our uni's put them up by up to a similar amount.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2013)

Good days clay pigeon shooting with my brother...

They did Razor but then there are bursaries which knock 40%+ off again...


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 27, 2013)

You learn something new aevery day, thanks Gnomey, forgot about them bursaries, been a few years since I was at uni failing - well at least my student loan debt for both years is still under one 'modern' years un-bursaried cost, well for another 3 or so years anyway; an extra £250 per year is added while its unpaid.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 27, 2013)

andy2012 said:


> My University just lowed tuition by 33%, that made my day!



WTF Uni do you go to man!? That is unheard of! I wish the University of Washington (UW) would lower their tuition by 1/3rd. Never gonna happen. Certainly would save me an azzload.

What's your major man?


----------



## N4521U (Aug 28, 2013)

I am getting ever so closer to 1,000,000 posts............. I'll get that pin even if it takes me 15 friggin years.............. ooooo, a 15 year pin as well.

Hear that Paul. You and your doubbble posts, Heh!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 28, 2013)

What? Who's talkin' double posts?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2013)

Day's annual leave today...


----------



## rochie (Aug 30, 2013)

a problem employee in my kitchen has just handed in his notice


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2013)

rochie said:


> a problem employee in my kitchen has just handed in his notice



That's always a good outcome Karl....


----------



## rochie (Aug 30, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> That's always a good outcome Karl....


sure is mate


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2013)

Saves on the cost of ammo too !


----------



## Readie (Aug 30, 2013)

Persuaded to hand in his notice or just handed it in ?


----------



## rochie (Aug 30, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Saves on the cost of ammo too !


 almost came to that Dogsbody, and i would have paid gladly !!!



Readie said:


> Persuaded to hand in his notice or just handed it in ?


depends who tells the story mate !


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2013)

Sometimes "gentle persuasion" is best done without witnesses and no tell-tale marks...


----------



## Readie (Aug 30, 2013)

Whatever works.
You're better off without him/her causing you trouble Karl.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2013)

Friday!!!


----------



## Readie (Aug 30, 2013)

Argyle v Morecambe tomorrow.
KO 1500 hrs. No pressure on the supergreens


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2013)

Won our Elimination Semi Final Lacrosse match today 11-6...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 31, 2013)

Wife is working with a realtor looking for a new house. Hope she finds something she likes.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 31, 2013)

Getting back on the forum for the first time in months!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2013)

Welcome back Bryon


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 31, 2013)

I am afraid it is going to be a very limited time I have access. Still no computer at home. I am working a little overtime at a dirt racing track at my company's store in Boone, Iowa getting ready for the IMCA Supernationals. Should have close to 800 cars in various classes here in tiny Boone, Iowa. The computers here at this store are on a different network so I have access tonight only. Good to see everyone again!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 1, 2013)

Welcome Back Bryon.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2013)

BBC Sport - US Open 2013: Andy Murray beats Florian Mayer to move into last 16


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 1, 2013)

N4521U said:


> I am getting ever so closer to 1,000,000 posts............. I'll get that pin even if it takes me 15 friggin years.............. ooooo, a 15 year pin as well.
> 
> Hear that Paul. You and your doubbble posts, Heh!


Triple posts on the way!


----------



## rochie (Sep 2, 2013)

watching my wife trying to press down on a clutch peddle and change gear in my smart car !
first time she has driven an automatic car !!!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2013)

She's doing well then mate! Last woman I knew who tried to drive an auto for the first time, wondered why it wouldn't just go when she got in it - she thought auto meant _everything_ was auto !
And yes, she was blonde !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 3, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 3, 2013)

It's Friday. Home in 15 hours.

Geo


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 3, 2013)

Yesterday, in honor of Labor day, the company treated us to a free lunch.
This is my second week at the new job, and I think I'm going to like it.


----------



## Readie (Sep 3, 2013)

It is still warm and sunny here. What a difference to last few years.
We used to refer to a warm September as an 'Indian summer'.... which is probabily inappropriate in these sensitive times. 
I wonder how long we'll be allowed to have Halloween and Bonfire night?....or even Christmas?
You have to laugh really.


----------



## yulzari (Sep 4, 2013)

Readie said:


> I wonder how long we'll be allowed to have Halloween and Bonfire night?....or even Christmas?



When the Commonwealth of England returns. God save the Lord Protector.


----------



## Readie (Sep 4, 2013)

'When the Commonwealth of England returns. God save the Lord Protector.'

Ummm... I wonder Cromwell would make of his England now?


----------



## yulzari (Sep 4, 2013)

Just finished a 20km walk in 32 degrees in practice for next year's Spanish pilgrimage to Santiago. Not a huge achievement but very satisfying to know I can maintain the minimum daily distance when it's hot.

Only 1,380 km to go thereafter.....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2013)

Nothing.


----------



## Readie (Sep 4, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Just finished a 20km walk in 32 degrees in practice for next year's Spanish pilgrimage to Santiago. Not a huge achievement but very satisfying to know I can maintain the minimum daily distance when it's hot.
> 
> Only 1,380 km to go thereafter.....



That is a good pace John.
Better take a supply of Ivor's and Tribute to sustain you


----------



## yulzari (Sep 4, 2013)

Let me see John. 1,400km at 20km per day is 70 days. At 3 pasties and 5 pint s per day at 500g per pastie and 500g per pint (including bottle) that is 4kg per day x 70 is 280 kg, or more than 1/4 tonne. Perhaps some sort of hand cart might be in order?

It would be another 280kg if i took everything people say might come in useful. My aim is 10kg plus liquids. Definitely no heavy boots. Sandals rule. Never get blisters in sandals. The Roman army knew what it was doing.

I suspect I shall be eating a lot of bread, sausage and ham and drinking a lot of wine in living off the land.


----------



## Readie (Sep 4, 2013)

You'll have to slip a bottle of Tribute into your backpack to sustain you in an emergency though. That and the thought that England will always be here 
I admire your journey... you could post pictures of your adventures.
Living off the land is the best plan, as you say all successful armies did that.
Best wishes
John


----------



## yulzari (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you John. 

No room for the weight of a camera even if village bars do have wifi these days. I will even have to leave my beloved Buffalo sleeping bags at home after 30 years of service. Too heavy and bulky. 

At least I won't have to lug 11lb of a Kings Musket/bayonet and 60 rounds of .75" ammunition like Wellington's ruffians.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 7, 2013)

Readie said:


> I admire your journey... you could post pictures of your adventures.


Agreed, you should post some if you're able!



Readie said:


> Living off the land is the best plan, as you say all successful armies did that.


John, seriously...you think it's a good idea for him to be running off with people's pigs and sheep with the occasional foraging through someone's wine cellar? 

And as for me, I just turned in my wheelchair today...I've been "walking" for about two weeks now (walking, as in not using a wheelchair, but moving slowly with a cane)...been 5 months almost to the day, so this is certainly an improvement


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 7, 2013)

Great news GrauGeist.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2013)

I agree, awesome Dave!


----------



## yulzari (Sep 7, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> John, seriously...you think it's a good idea for him to be running off with people's pigs and sheep with the occasional foraging through someone's wine cellar?
> 
> :



Only the pretty ones.

It always has worked for my Bulgarian relatives (allegedly).

Glad you are mobile(ish).


----------



## Readie (Sep 7, 2013)

Dave, Thats been a long 5 months I bet... But, I'm glad to hear that you are up and about (ish).
I have every faith that John, armed with his black powder rifle would eat well off the land, what more do you need? A rifle,ammo, a billy can and fag lighter.
If John were to accidentally shoot a Spaniard or 3 enroute, then that would be just deserts for the insults delivered against Blighty.


----------



## yulzari (Sep 7, 2013)

Readie said:


> If John were to accidentally shoot a Spaniard or 3 enroute, then that would be just deserts for the insults delivered against Blighty.



Mmm. Spaniard for dessert (Pido disculpas a mis amigos Españoles).

Just dessert is a very bad diet.


----------



## Readie (Sep 7, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Just dessert is a very bad diet.




Rewengeee Black Adder


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2013)

Great news Dave!

Boks superb in Brisbane win - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2013)

Glad to hear you're out of the Chair dave!

We won our Preliminary lacrosse final yesterday 10-9 in overtime off to the Grand Final next week!!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 10, 2013)

Just noticed that HorseUSA has shown up after a wee absence. 

Geo


----------



## rochie (Sep 11, 2013)

the hotel i work in has finally been sold !

i am now rid of the dickheads that have been causing me so much stress for the last 3 years


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 11, 2013)

It's been a stupid day, so when I stumbled across this video and watched, I started to laugh until tears started running and I had trouble breathing, I was laughing so hard! 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDj72zqZakE_


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2013)

I like the final "puch".


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2013)

Got a free egg sandwich for breakfast for making a cheapness joke at my younger brothers expense to the deli owner. It's the little things you know?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2013)

Good news Karl!

Well, first week of second year done, nice easy one to start off with.

Also got the news that I'm going to The Gambia for 2 weeks just before Christmas during one of my placements. Going to be really interesting to work in the medical system over there for that short period of time.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 13, 2013)

Weekend!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2013)

Glad the weekend's here too...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 13, 2013)

Almost through a Friday the 13th without the world falling apart...only a few more hours to go!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2013)

Got my computer back this afternoon, after three days without it. It's now all up-dated, 'cleaned', fitted with a 320Gb HD and 80Gb external drive, super-dooper graphics card, new CD/DVD deck, plus lots of other stuff, and all in a brand new case too! It's my father's axe etc ...!
I can now catch-up with the forum and, finally, download and edit the 1,900 pics I took at the Duxford air show last weekend !


----------



## rochie (Sep 14, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Got my computer back this afternoon, after three days without it. It's now all up-dated, 'cleaned', fitted with a 320Gb HD and 80Gb external drive, super-dooper graphics card, new CD/DVD deck, plus lots of other stuff, and all in a brand new case too! It's my father's axe etc ...!
> I can now catch-up with the forum and, finally, download and edit the 1,900 pics I took at the Duxford air show last weekend !



good stuff Dogsbody


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2013)

Jolly good old boy!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks awfully chaps! And boy, did I need a forum 'Fix'. Felt like I'd lost both arms and half a leg. Hang on, that's what I feel like normally .....!


----------



## Readie (Sep 14, 2013)

1900 pictures of the much admired and quite peeless Spitfire I hope Terrance... none of this jonnie foreigner stuff what old sport...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2013)

Only 320GB Terry, thought you'd need more than that, I'm thinking of getting another drive and I've got a 1TB one...

BBC Sport - England v Australia: Jos Buttler helps hosts level one-day series

BBC Sport - Andy Murray Colin Fleming give Great Britain Davis Cup lead


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 14, 2013)

Readie said:


> 1900 pictures of the much admired and quite peeless Spitfire I hope Terrance... none of this jonnie foreigner stuff what old sport...


Ouch...I think we Yanks have been snubbed in that respect!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 14, 2013)

And they got rid of that weird porn stuff also?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2013)

Well that's why Gnomey is suggesting a 1 TB drive.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2013)

Won our Lacrosse Grand Final yesterday 13 to 9


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice Wayne!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Only 320GB Terry, thought you'd need more than that, I'm thinking of getting another drive and I've got a 1TB one...
> 
> BBC Sport - England v Australia: Jos Buttler helps hosts level one-day series
> 
> BBC Sport - Andy Murray Colin Fleming give Great Britain Davis Cup lead


Hugh, the 320 Gb drive is temporary, until my mate gets a 1 Tb drive - should be about a month, to allow me to catch up and sort files etc.
John, I got some nice Spitfire shots, although the best flying shots were too distant, or into the sun / cloud glare. There were only six Spits, plus two from the BBMF, plus one Hurricane, a Bearcat, B-17, B-25, Buchon and a Wil.... one of those things.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2013)

BBC Sport - Andy Murray guides Great Britain back to Davis Cup World Group



meatloaf109 said:


> And they got rid of that weird porn stuff also?



No doubt...



Airframes said:


> Hugh, the 320 Gb drive is temporary, until my mate gets a 1 Tb drive - should be about a month, to allow me to catch up and sort files etc.
> John, I got some nice Spitfire shots, although the best flying shots were too distant, or into the sun / cloud glare. There were only six Spits, plus two from the BBMF, plus one Hurricane, a Bearcat, B-17, B-25, Buchon and a Wil.... one of those things.



Fair enough, makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2013)

I was going through all the shots taken at the Duxford air show today, editing, re-sizing etc, when I came across those two or three inevitable shots, which always happen at such events. 
You know the type I mean, where a chap by the name of Richard Head either walks or stands right in front of you, just as you press the shutter release for that perfect shot. 
Or the odd Mr. P. Rick who, apparently unable to read, or understand instructions, believes he has the sole right to walk beyond the designated photo area on the flight line, in order to get _his_ perfect shot, and b*gg*r everybody else, who then get him in all _their_ photos.
Well, it reminded me of the conversation Karl and I had about these incidents, whilst standing on Duxford's hallowed apron.
Karl addressed one particular offender, a certain Mr. T. Watt, and said, "Excuse me mate, have you got an e-mail address?". 
To which the reply was, "Yes. Why?"
And Karl replied, "So that I can send you a picture of the back of your ****ing head!"
The memory of that priceless moment cheered me up today !


----------



## muscogeemike (Sep 20, 2013)

I saw a report on one of these set up “gotcha” TV shows (I think is was something like What Would You Do).
The scenario was some yahoo in a US flag shirt is giving a hard time to a store clerk who is a Muslim.
Another customer was a soldier in uniform and he immediately stepped up to defend the clerk - to the point of threatening to throw the guy in the flag shirt out of the store if he didn’t leave the clerk alone!
Of course the TV producers made a big deal out of the soldiers actions. The soldier himself didn’t understand why they were surprised at his actions, according to him this is what he had signed up for.
I feel the Army should recognize the NCO and publicize his actions widely - because this is what US service men and women do.
I always believed that the VN protesters had the right to their opinions - it is a shame they didn’t feel we had a right to ours.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2013)

I saw that and it was awesome. The soldier seems like a genuine good guy.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 20, 2013)

Friday and payday, and the old woman put out!
Red letter day in my book.
Perhaps the payday had something to do with it, but any time she is interested, it is a good day.
As you married men will attest to, I am sure!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2013)

BBC Sport - Premiership: Worcester 13-37 Harlequins


----------



## Readie (Sep 21, 2013)

As I sit and ponder the sins of the world... nothing much has cheered me up today.
I cannot be seen smiling it would spoil my miserable bastard image


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2013)

Or people might think you've got wind ............


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2013)

BBC Sport - Premiership: Gloucester 26-24 Northampton


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice quiet day to relax first one in ages...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 22, 2013)

Readie said:


> As I sit and ponder the sins of the world... nothing much has cheered me up today.
> I cannot be seen smiling it would spoil my miserable bastard image


laughing at the "miserable bastard image" 

One of these days, I'll probably have the label "mean bastard" under my forum name!


----------



## Readie (Sep 22, 2013)

Its taken me years to be a miserable, anti social and cynical bastard Dave.
Its not something that comes over night you know... 

We could have some quite amusing forum titles like Jan's.... but, someone somewhere would be offended or find it all highly inappropriate.....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2013)

BBC News - Paralympian Richard Whitehead completes 40-marathon challenge


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 23, 2013)

Sunshine, nice weather, good food, internet, messing with photos, coffee...mmm, life's good.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 27, 2013)

Have not found decent work yet so I'm going back to school to finish my aviation education that I started 16 years ago. Recently enrolled into an A&P program and they accepted my Avionics degree as well as some of the other training I did. Just 19 months to go and still looking for a part time job to cover the off hours.  Fortunately my wife wants me to just concentrate on school and she will support me while I attend. We are blessed in the fact she can support us during this time. I almost feel like a kid except for the fact that I'm about the oldest student there.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 27, 2013)

BikerBabe said:


> Sunshine, nice weather, good food, internet, messing with photos, coffee...mmm, life's good.


Ah, It is good to hear from you, as possibly the only female "active" member of this forum!
The thing that cheered me up today,
I recently started a job that requires me to randomly accost people and help them to find home improvement items. I excel at this, if I do say so myself.
After one month on the job, I have had three, count, 'em, three, recommendations, from department managers, that I should be full time and in their departments!
F*ck Yeah!
I know enough about any home improvement to be dangerous, and apparently that is enough!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2013)

Way cool fellas!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2013)

getting back on the forum after missing a couple of days...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2013)

Boks on top at Newlands - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## rochie (Sep 29, 2013)

Not only did i get my Gloster Javelin kit at £10 off, it arrived less than 24hrs after i ordered it.
I then found it has decals for a machine based at RAF Middleton St George which is now my local airport just a few miles from where i grew up and where my childhood airshow memories were made !


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2013)

done Good Karl!

slept in till 10...must have needed it....


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 29, 2013)

Oldest daughter just went into labor. I'm in camp 

Geo


----------



## rochie (Sep 29, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Oldest daughter just went into labor. I'm in camp
> 
> Geo



congrats to Mum and Grandparents Geo


----------



## Readie (Sep 29, 2013)

A lovely family day, sold everything at the car boot sale, made a nice few bob.. home for tea, medals and a huge roast dinner. 
I'm feeling very benevolent at the moment...


----------



## yulzari (Sep 29, 2013)

Stonking great horse radish crop this year. Must grate some, dye it green and tell people it's wasabi. The trade have been doing it for years, why not me!

Horse radish and creme fraiche in the mashed tatties tomorrow. Possibly with mackerel and horse radish. But there is a whole other thread for all that.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice, I love horse radish.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 30, 2013)

Still in camp an was informed 10 minutes ago that I have achieved Grampa status. Baby Ezra weighed in a 8lbs 2oz. Mom and baby are fine.I still have tomorrow left in camp and then have to find out if I go to P.G. to meet them or if I wait at home with Dawg.

Geo


----------



## rochie (Oct 1, 2013)

fantastic news Geo


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2013)

Congrats Geo.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2013)

Congratulations Geo.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 1, 2013)

George, welcome to the "Grandpa" club.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you gentlemen and thanks for the note Karl. Paul, at first I felt very old and now I can't wait to get on the floor with legos and toy cars.

Geo


----------



## yulzari (Oct 4, 2013)

Afghanistan qualify for cricket world cup. Well done Afhganis!


----------



## Readie (Oct 4, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Afghanistan qualify for cricket world cup. Well done Afhganis!




The Empire still reaches out to her lost children,
If all else fails... play cricket


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2013)

W-E-E-K-E-N-D!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 4, 2013)

A-Fricken-Men!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 4, 2013)

Congrats Geo, its a slippery slope towards zimmer frames and falsies...



> Recently enrolled into an A&P program and they accepted my Avionics degree as well as some of the other training I did.



Good on you, nightfighternut; good luck with the study. I did an A&P course through a major airline and at the time I was considerably older than my fellow students, but it was a good time.

What's cheered me up? My wife and child are away for a few days!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 5, 2013)

Many thanks Grant.(Had to Google zimmer frames)

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2013)

Congrats on the new addition to the family George...


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks Wayne. It's been 20yrs. since I've heard night time crying. Still don't miss it.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2013)

I have a complete case of Zagorka Bulgarian beer...

Well, now it's missing 4 bottles...wait, almost 5...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2013)

Public holiday tomorrow....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Many happy congrats to the new forum member Geo!

Nothing as of yet, but the day is still young!


----------



## Readie (Oct 6, 2013)

Lovely, warm sunny day.
A nice walk with the dogs in the woods which are just starting to show autumn colours.
Very tranquil


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

One of my old colleagues, from my old work in Sweden, was in town with the missus, popped over for a cuppa! Talk about nice surprise!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2013)

A cuppa?!!!! 
There are 1,763 pubs and other drinking establishments in and around Glasgow, and you had a CUPPA ?!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 6, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Still in camp an was informed 10 minutes ago that I have achieved Grampa status. Baby Ezra weighed in a 8lbs 2oz. Mom and baby are fine.I still have tomorrow left in camp and then have to find out if I go to P.G. to meet them or if I wait at home with Dawg.
> 
> Geo


Just saw this now George, congratulations!! I've always heard that being a grandparent is better than being a parent. Enjoy it!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 6, 2013)

It is true. We get to be the fun ones now, give them toys and sweets and then send them home!
And possibly the best part is when our children complain!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 6, 2013)

Many thanks Glen. Right now the best part is "Hey, YOUR kid pooped, deal with it. When I hold a kid this young, it's like I'm holding an armload of firewood. I like them when they start getting mobile.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2013)

back in to some modelling and the tummy bug seems to....er.. have passed!


...and Westham 3...Tottenham 0


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 10, 2013)

Last day of work this week. Then it's 5 days off in the north woods of Minnesota. Recurve bow, shotgun, rifle, and pistol get loaded in the vehicle tomorrow in the early A.M. then off to do some Deer hunting (bow), maybe some Duck/Goose hunting, throw in some Squirrel and Grouse hunting on top of it. If the weather doesn't co-operate then it's just sitting in the shack pouring back some beverages. No rat race, no fighting rush hour traffic, no TV, no radio, no neighbors for 5 days!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrads George!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Last day of work this week. Then it's 5 days off in the north woods of Minnesota. Recurve bow, shotgun, rifle, and pistol get loaded in the vehicle tomorrow in the early A.M. then it off to do some Deer hunting (bow), maybe some Duck/Goose hunting, thromaybe some Squirrel and Grouse hunting on top of it. If the weather doesn't co-operate then it's just sitting in the shack pouring back some beverages. No rat race, no fighting rush hour traffic, no TV, no radio, no neighbors for 5 days!!!



Now THAT is a vacation! Best of luck my friend.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2013)

Good day in the hospital and then they cancelled all lectures for tomorrow so get a day off...


----------



## Alex . (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm running the London Marathon next year! 

Don't know whether to laugh or to cry? Never expected to get on it!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2013)

Good Luck!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 11, 2013)

Weeeekend!! Thank....for that!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2013)

It's Friday and work was cancelled for Sunday!


----------



## Readie (Oct 11, 2013)

A feast of football tonight has England power their way into the world cup finals.
3/1 if you fancy a tickle


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2013)

Waking up thinking it was Sunday, realizing it's only Saturday!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2013)

The search thingy works now!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice cup of Coffee...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 12, 2013)

Waking up and realizing that I am still alive. And happy that it is any day of the week!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2013)

local Aussie soccer league has started and our own Adelaide United has won their opening game 3-1


----------



## Marcel (Oct 15, 2013)

After a great victory against Hungaria (8-1), we also won over Turkey (2-0). Brazil, here we come.


----------



## rochie (Oct 15, 2013)

my daughter came to a recruitment day at my hotel and she got a part time job !

so proud of her right now, she is only just 16 and still at school


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2013)

Good stuff Karl, and congrats April.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Well done April!
In your kitchen, bossing you around next Red 2! 

There was a wee incident at work, which......well, I've got 22 of these now....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2013)

A wee incident...???

Good on ya Karl and April.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Aye and I had nothing to do with it, in any way, shape or form...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2013)

Can you arrange a 'wee incident' in my location Jan ?!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Regarding some Hippocroccofrogs old boy?


----------



## Readie (Oct 16, 2013)

England are through to the World Cup thanks to Rooney's power and Gerrards skill. Fantastic to be top of the group.
Much shouting and cheering last night in this house


----------



## Marcel (Oct 16, 2013)

Readie said:


> England are through to the World Cup thanks to Rooney's power and Gerrards skill. Fantastic to be top of the group.
> Much shouting and cheering last night in this house


Nice John! We're through with flying colours as well. I was not even annoyed by the Dutch team, which means the must have been rather good  Now hopefully we can beat you guys in Brazil


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2013)

BBC Sport - England 2-0 Poland


----------



## Readie (Oct 17, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Nice John! We're through with flying colours as well. I was not even annoyed by the Dutch team, which means the must have been rather good  Now hopefully we can beat you guys in Brazil



We are 10th in the world ranking at the moment so... maybe you have a chance.
We shall see 

If England are on form we can beat any team... the trouble we have is being consistent. I'm never sure how the squad will play on any given day.

No jokes about Astronauts and Monkeys though....


----------



## yulzari (Oct 17, 2013)

Found a complete conger eel on the fish counter in the supermarket. Giant conger steaks for friday dinner. 

One of my favourite fish (except when sharing a small boat with a freshly caught one.)


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2013)

Adelaide leads Melbourne in our A-league game 2-0


----------



## rochie (Oct 18, 2013)

didn't get sacked at work today !


----------



## Readie (Oct 18, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Found a complete conger eel on the fish counter in the supermarket.



I wonder how Mr Eel found his way there?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2013)

Via a conga line of course ........ I've already got me coat on !!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 18, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Via a conga line of course ........ I've already got me coat on !!


 
Didn't you mean Conger line?


----------



## yulzari (Oct 19, 2013)

It would have been a conga line if I had to queue for it. 

See, I am at it too.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2013)

Fall is here. My favorite time of the year in the Pacific Northwest. Cool, crisp, the leaves changing, the approaching holiday season. What's not to like.


----------



## Readie (Oct 19, 2013)

I agree about this time of year. I'm less keen on winter though I must admit....

What cheered me up today?
I was perfectly happy till I saw the football results at Hartlepool. Now I'm back in angry ranting mode.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 19, 2013)

Beautiful day flying this morning. Went up for a few hours, and it was just beautiful. All the problems in the world are gone, when you up in the sky. 

Even had a beautiful Bald Eagle fly right past at about 1500ft. Such a majestic animal, and to see it in its own element is amazing. 

Yeah that cheered me up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2013)

BBC Sport - Heineken Cup: Northampton 27-16 Ospreys


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Got logged in at work for the first time!!!


----------



## Readie (Oct 24, 2013)

Not getting annoyed actually has cheered me up....

Have I discovered the art of chill after all these years?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2013)

Actually had a full lunch break today without interruption...guess i'll take it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2013)

Got my broadband up and running again, after 3+ months, strange not using the mobile phone...
No line, or router fault, but some c*nt had cut my line in the box at the back, used the spot for themself, do it again, and we'll involve the law!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2013)

BBC Sport - Premiership: Harlequins 24-3 Sale Sharks


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2013)

Got in some modelling time today, most unexpected...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2013)

Meet up with some family and try some new, proper beers....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2013)

Underdog Sharks win Currie Cup - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 27, 2013)

Beer.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2013)

Not a damn thing cheered me up today...but then again nothing annoyed me either...


----------



## Readie (Oct 28, 2013)

The 'big storm' wasn't so, I'm glad my properties suffered no damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2013)

Testing rig was not working, swapped over the 2 pressure switches and away she went...back in business!


----------



## Readie (Oct 29, 2013)

Getting skirting boards off the wall with no damage in preparation for a spot of solid wood flooring.
Worth the effort to get a neat finish


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 29, 2013)

Promoted to full time. Full benefits, health care, vacation.
Dammit! Now I have to actually work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2013)

Great stuff Paul! 
Work - ah, yes - I remember that !


----------



## Readie (Oct 29, 2013)

Nice one Mr Meat.
Well pleased for you


----------



## Marcel (Oct 29, 2013)

Nice one, meatloaf

I got a dvd set with the 'piece of cake' series on it. I liked the books, lets see what the BBC made of it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2013)

Very cool Paul!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2013)

My university son got an 82% on midterm after suffering an illness and emergency appendectomy. Yet the avg was a 67% in the class. Apparently nobody finished and the curve put him in a low A grade. Not bad for him unable to study nor attend class for four days prior to exam. Good on you buddy!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2013)

Well done Matt's Son!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2013)

Just got off the phone a little bit ago after having some fun 

I recieved a call from the "Windows Security Center", my assistant's name was Mike (with a VERY heavy Indian accent). He went through the prepared speech about how my computer was compromised and we needed to address the problem quickly.

I said "oh no!! It's a new machine, what do we do??" and this is where the fun began 

He said he needed to make sure his files were current and that I needed to tell him what computer I had. With a straight face, I informed him that my computer was an "Amiga ID410T" and that it was running "Windex Ultra" for security. At this point, I thought for sure he's catch on, but no...we continued!

The next question was what version of Windows. I took the chance: "My Windows version is Snowball" to which he replied, "I don't seem to have this version in my system" and I informed him this was really new and expensive...really powerful and came in a set of 12 discs. He sounded impressed at this amazing Microsoft technology and was about to go to the next step of his telemarketing crap when the other line clicked. Since I was waiting for a call from my attorney, I told the guy I had to go, but thanks for the fun and answered the other line.

Long story short, I was about dying while answering his questions and I woner how long it'll take for them to figure out I was BS'ing them!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 30, 2013)

Outstanding Dave, gotta try that the next time Ravindar calls me(that was one of their names) and it's due soon.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2013)

Love it Dave.
Matt, well done to Aaron from me.
Marcel, if nothing else, 'Piece of Cake' is worth seeing for the aircraft, especially 'The Master' (Ray Hannah) flying under the bridge. And heck, it doesn't seem like 26 years since it was filmed !


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2013)

Today I answerd my home phone. And I introduced myself with the military voice... Obergefreiter Kugel Sprengkommando Hohes Wasser..
And I have heard "click" . This is always works if an idiot with advert or another sh!t calls. And I always have fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice one, Wurger!!

I'm sure the telemarketer had no idea I was messing with him, but any long-time computer techie would recognize the Amiga name. Of course, ID140T, spelled out in the conversation, is pretty obvious and the icing on the cake is that Windows Snowball was the development name for Windows 3 for workgroups (hence the reference to the discs, I just didn't say the discs were 3.5 floppies!!)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm still having two AMIGA 500+ at home. I have to keep in my mind your way for the next time a such call can happen to me.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2013)

BBC Sport - Track Cycling World Cup: GB win double team pursuit gold


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 1, 2013)

Wurger said:


> I'm still having two AMIGA 500+ at home. I have to keep in my mind your way for the next time a such call can happen to me.


If a person has the time and patience, they can actually have alot of fun with those telemarketers! 

As it happens, I have an old Amiga 1000 stored away in the closet, here


----------



## N4521U (Nov 2, 2013)

Well it wasn't my wife tekking me I must fix her a dinner tonight............

oh, wrong thread?


----------



## Readie (Nov 2, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> My university son got an 82% on midterm after suffering an illness and emergency appendectomy. Yet the avg was a 67% in the class. Apparently nobody finished and the curve put him in a low A grade. Not bad for him unable to study nor attend class for four days prior to exam. Good on you buddy!!!



Well pleased to hear that Matt.
The lad deserves a monster bacon feed up as a reward


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 2, 2013)

I bought a really ugly 2nd hand chest of drawers covered in horrible thick white paint for £5. When I got it home I broke it up for the timber (lovely straight grain pine under the paint) and found a £5 note and £7.50 in loose change. I shall invest my windfall in beer tonight, I am stripping the paint off with a heat gun and it will help get the paint fumes out of my lungs

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## J dog (Nov 2, 2013)

I read somewhere on the internet a funny conversation on facebook so I decided to try it myself.
I get calls on my cellphone of people who think I am a mechanic (which I am not) so I decided to have a little fun
A woman calls me up and says she has some issues with her car so I say what seems to be the issue she says her engine sounds off so I say what does it sound like? she says the sound so I say well maybe it is the flux capacitor. she says what I repeat. She says what is that? I say that it controls your engine (I also say a bunch of other stuff that made no sense but she didn't know that) she says well can she get it looked at? I say I'm closed and give her a name of a a random auto shop and my name (not my actual name though) and to tell them that I sent her. She thanks me and leaves. I had a hard time trying not to laugh!  That made my day but I will have to get a new phone number if the calling still persists.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 2, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Matt, well done to Aaron from me.
> !



It was actually my older boy, Holden, that is at university. Thanks to God. I couldn't afford both of them in college dorms at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2013)

Know that feeling Matt - daughter No.1 leaves 'Uni', and daughter No.2 starts 'Uni'. Good job they're six years apart! 
And apologies for the error !


----------



## Readie (Nov 2, 2013)

Ummmm.... I'm very likely to have my 3 at Uni at the same time. Different years of course.

Hey ho... its a great opportunity for the yoof.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2013)

BBC Sport - England 20-13 Australia

BBC Sport - Premiership: Leicester Tigers 16-23 Harlequins

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Know that feeling Matt - daughter No.1 leaves 'Uni', and daughter No.2 starts 'Uni'. Good job they're six years apart!
> And apologies for the error !



No worries. Didn't want you wondering how Aaron went from young model maker to college bound intellectual genius overnight.

I have the house to myself today!


----------



## Readie (Nov 3, 2013)

Seeing an old friend from our feckless youth days that I had lost touch with.
Its good to catch up.


----------



## Totalize (Nov 3, 2013)

I was able to remember my log in information for this site today and was able to post some pictures of my work.

Also, excited to see my team the Pittsburgh Steelers play the Patriots today. My brother in-law is a huge Pats fan and doesn't let me forget it. GO STEELERS!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 4, 2013)

What cheered me up today you ask. The fact that I have a 4 day work week this week and a 2 day work week next week.

Off to the north woods of Minnesota again to hunt some deer, only this time with a rifle. Not too many deer on the property I hunt this year, at least I haven't seen many, but I'll be away from the rat-race for several days. Nothing like spending 4-5 days perched up in a tree.


----------



## yulzari (Nov 5, 2013)

Bought an Enfield Snider barrel/shoe which was described as smooth bored. Gave it a clean today and it has a full set of nice as new 147 year old rifling hidden under the muck in the barrel. It can now replace the 20 bore smooth bore version in my stock. Now to make a mould for the bullets. SWMBO will probably now want me to sit the Chasse exam to have her supplied with deer and boar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 5, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Bought an Enfield Snider barrel/shoe which was described as smooth bored. Gave it a clean today and it has a full set of nice as new 113 year old rifling hidden under the muck in the barrel. It can now replace the 20 bore smooth bore version in my stock. Now to make a mould for the bullets. SWMBO will probably now want me to sit the Chasse exam to have her supplied with deer and boar.



Nice I am only totally jealous you own such a lovely piece.


----------



## Readie (Nov 5, 2013)

That bloody firework night will be over tomorrow.
Bah humbug


----------



## yulzari (Nov 5, 2013)

fastmongrel said:


> Nice I am only totally jealous you own such a lovely piece.



It is a proper mongrel of a bitsa. Even the stock comes from two different guns, the lock and fittings from one of those and now two different barrels from neither. None of them made in Enfield so nothing is made interchangeably hence all the bits require hand fitting. Has no historical value and needs no paperwork here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2013)

After a very busy and hectic week I arrived home to find the postie had left me a present on the doorstep....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2013)

finally managed to get hold of a model and work on it...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Sunny morning....


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 10, 2013)

Went Mountain Biking at Welcome to Gisburn Forest | Gisburn Bike Trails with my buddies. Brilliant weather cold but bright and sunny with YAAY no wind. We got totally muddy and all fell off at least once then to the pub to sit by an open fire drinking good beer and eating chunky chips with ketchup. I am tired a teensy bit sore but have a grin that meets at the back of my head. Sundays dont come much better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Nov 10, 2013)

Lovely walk across Dartmoor with my Labradors, in the sun and clear blue sky. 
Absolutely beautiful and a fitting reminder of why my country is so precious to me on this sad day.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 10, 2013)

I have two, count 'em, two, glorious days off. Now, if only none of the children need help with any of their drama, I can get some modeling done!
Fingers crossed!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, so much for that.
I have been asked to drive a truck to Asheville. Moving one of the kids. I will not be loading the thing, this I promise.
They can load it themselves. I am too old for this crap.
And I am planning on being hung-over for most of the moving process.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 11, 2013)

Damn...you jinxed it by posting earlier! 

Are you going to charge by the foot or the minute?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2013)

My Zoukei Mura pre-order was shipped today!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

Newly planted no-dig veggie gardens are looking so good with all this rain.


----------



## Readie (Nov 11, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> I have two, count 'em, two, glorious days off. Now, if only none of the children need help with any of their drama, I can get some modeling done!
> Fingers crossed!




Have some bacon pal 

Oh, then I read the second post... maybe later....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 12, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Damn...you jinxed it by posting earlier!
> 
> Are you going to charge by the foot or the minute?



By the minute. Every 30 of them was a beer. I let them round off to a 12 pack.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 12, 2013)

Readie said:


> Have some bacon pal
> 
> Oh, then I read the second post... maybe later....



Thanks for the bacon!
It will go good with the beer!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2013)

Got my pressure testing Station up and running today with new pressure switches installed.


----------



## Readie (Nov 12, 2013)

'I'm a celebrity get me out of here' starts on Sunday...

The count down to Christmas has started


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 12, 2013)

It's a nice bright sunny morning, though still a little chilly.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2013)

Finished and handed in (well the e-copy the rest will go tomorrow) my only bit of coursework for this term. 2 more days of lectures then I'm on placement 

That and had a good afternoon in clinic on the labour ward today, always pretty amazing to see a birth...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Nov 14, 2013)

It is a miracle Hugh.

Holding your child for the first time is amazing.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 15, 2013)

Got me a little package from old Bill up in Sydney. Thanks Bill.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 15, 2013)

You're welcome, hope it does the job for you.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2013)

Good day at the rugby in Cardiff...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2013)

All you can eat Crab Legs, MuHahahahahaha


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2013)

Fondling my new Zoukei Mura kits....


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 18, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Fondling my new Zoukei Mura kits....



Damn I had to google Zoukei Mura and now my credit card is twitching curse you.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 18, 2013)

Bought an old laptop and made my own operatingsystem for it. Runs like lightning. The whole os boots in 60 MB RAM compared to WIndows7 that uses 1 GB (=1000 MB). I called my os 'NerdyOS' as it is pretty much for nerds, very empty. Runs all internet stuff very well and also shows movies in full HD. Cheap way to get a new laptop or revive your old one


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 18, 2013)

Finally, after 17 months, the company has, for the first time, managed to screw up and actually reserve a room for me in camp for day shifts. 

Geo


----------



## Totalize (Nov 18, 2013)

I am going to geek out here by saying I got a response back from the place I purchased a resin cockpit set from that its now shipping to me.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2013)

Nothing...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2013)

Good first day on placement...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2013)

One more day, then 3 days of vacation!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2013)

fastmongrel said:


> Damn I had to google Zoukei Mura and now my credit card is twitching curse you.



Resistance is Futile......come over to the dark side...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Resistance is Futile......come over to the dark side...



Just that ...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 19, 2013)

Woke to a bright sunny and warm morning.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2013)

simply getting home from work....bit of a hectic day...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2013)

Got in some modelling time, when it looked like work would steal the time again...


----------



## Glider (Nov 21, 2013)

Major whoops moment. If experts can do things like this then I am allowed to do anything

BBC News - Jumbo jet mistakenly lands at tiny Kansas airport


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 21, 2013)

My cousins Nephew (not sure what that makes him 3rd cousin something like that) plays for London Irish age group team and got selected today to play for the England under 18s rugby team against Australia under 18s. Three Exiles named in England U18s squad - London Irish. 

Remember that name he is going to be the England Hooker at the 2023 World Cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2013)

managed to get the control surfaces back on my Stuka model, without any problems....which I was really expecting!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2013)

Being back in my bed after a driving marathon!


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 22, 2013)

Friday afternoon with an hour left till quiting time. Going to Michigan this weekend alone. Might actually get something done.


----------



## s1chris (Nov 23, 2013)

Finally signing the documents for my new VW Tiguan. Just got to wait until Monday to pick it up.
Well excited lol.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 24, 2013)

The last day of my seven in a row at work. Two days off now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2013)

A lunch break!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 25, 2013)

Remembering I had some tiny coloured lenses for my model.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 26, 2013)

Got a message from my nephew today for the first time in 22 years. Our family fell apart when my grandmother died in 1991. She's been a source of intrigue and hatred and my parents decided to break all contact back then and I haven't spoken or seen him since. Now he and I found eachother on fb. We both agree that we should leave the mess behind that we inherrited from the older generations and see if we build a new relation as family. I think it's a good start and I'm happy with it. Too much sh!t happened in the past and now it's time to leave it behind.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2013)

Good stuff Marcel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Got a message from my nephew today for the first time in 22 years. Our family fell apart when my grandmother died in 1991. She's been a source of intrigue and hatred and my parents decided to break all contact back then and I haven't spoken or seen him since. Now he and I found eachother on fb. We both agree that we should leave the mess behind that we inherrited from the older generations and see if we build a new relation as family. I think it's a good start and I'm happy with it. Too much sh!t happened in the past and now it's time to leave it behind.



A-Fricken-Men! I hate being stuck in the middle of family drama.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 26, 2013)

As a veteran of family B.S., I have to say, "Good for you!"
I have tried to reach out to several family members in the past, only to receive no reply. I remain a black sheep.
But I am glad for you!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 27, 2013)

Lovely to hear Marcel, just hate these family rows, life has to move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 27, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> As a veteran of family B.S., I have to say, "Good for you!"
> I have tried to reach out to several family members in the past, only to receive no reply. I remain a black sheep.
> But I am glad for you!


thanks meat. Sorry it doesn't work out for you.
As for me, I don't think it will fully be mended. Having contact with my nephew is enough for the moment. My mother still is very sensitive about the matter and she is more important to me. We'll see where it'll lead...

It's a pitty that people cannot get over these kind of things. While I do understand my mother, especially after what she went through in the past, I still think it's a shame. My father died while never been able to get over this, never having seen his sister again. Well, I won't bore you folks with more of my family bussiness. Still, hope someone will come to his/her senses in your family, meatloaf.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2013)

Got my new Fw190 Vol.3 Book today....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2013)

Dang it, we must be the last country to receive theirs!

I have to ask, was the hardcover correct or the Ju-88?


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 27, 2013)

7 hours till 4 days off. Not cooking tomorrow, going to relatives instead so should be a much easier Thanksgiving. I also hope to get some model building done in between items on a huge Honey Do list.


----------



## yulzari (Nov 27, 2013)

Saw my son again after him not contacting us for 3 years. Knew where he was and that he was OK thanks to past experience tracing people and using cyber stalking tricks but good that he chose to contact us and came around to see us while we visited his sisters.

Back from UK now and safe from crowded roads everywhere and crazy people driving on the wrong side of the road. Nice to visit and I recommend the Bovington Tank Museum and the Portsmouth Historical Dockyard (especially the Mary Rose and HMS Warrior) but it confirmed to me why I emigrated to France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2013)

Westham finally won a game....not been many lately...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2013)

BBC Sport - Premiership: Newcastle Falcons 9-35 Harlequins


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2013)

Driving home from work, passing the school my wife works at and out she comes to walk home....so I stopped and picked her up.... .....and asked her How much? she thumped me and we had a good laugh....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2013)

Did my first operation today under the watchful eye of my consultant, hope the patient will be happy with my work, my hand was all over the place at times...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Boa (Dec 3, 2013)

To read some of the threads here just makes me laugh...


----------



## javlin (Dec 3, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Did my first operation today under the watchful eye of my consultant, hope the patient will be happy with my work, my hand was all over the place at times...



Good for you Hugh  Me looking forward to Thursday be my first day by myself in three weeks + been 7 trips to Oschner Hospital in New Orleans for the wife since June.The surgery the Thursday before Thanksgiving went good go back 12/23 for the last checkup


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 3, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Did my first operation today under the watchful eye of my consultant, hope the patient will be happy with my work, my hand was all over the place at times...



Well done!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 4, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Did my first operation today under the watchful eye of my consultant, hope the patient will be happy with my work, my hand was all over the place at times...



Congratulations, Doctor!
A surgeon is the highest calling that any of us poor mortals can hope to achieve. Sifting through the muck and goo that is the innards of the average human, well, I salute you!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 4, 2013)

Well done Doc Hugh, the first of many successes we hope and I'm sure the patient will be more than delighted when fully recovered.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2013)

Congratulations Hugh. I've often wondered if there's the equivalent of a 'Carpet Monster' in Operating Theatres .....................


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2013)

Well Done Hugh.


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 4, 2013)

Got the good news late last night that a friend had got through her triple heart by-pass surgery and is now in intensive care. She is a tough little madam but 7 hours in surgery is a lot for anyone, the big bit is over now its up to Nadine. We will know she is better when she gets all grumpy and starts telling everyone off

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2013)

Cheers guys, I'm sure they'll be fine, the consultant was keep a very close I on me.

Well that's me finished with this placement as unfortunately I've got to go to the Gambia on Friday morning for 2 weeks...

Working in the hospitals though not sunbathing...


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2013)

Finally....finally, after a week, the Dr. decided to give me meds to ease the pain in my foot. On the label, "Watch for heart attack/stroke signs"  That which will comfort me may kill me.

Geo


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 4, 2013)

Reminds me of a certain "Anti-depressant" marketed on the idiot box a few years back.
Side effects included "Nausea, Diarrhea, Hair Loss, and Erectile Dysfunction."
Now, unless I am mistaken, those are the very things that would cause depression!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 4, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Finally....finally, after a week, the Dr. decided to give me meds to ease the pain in my foot. On the label, "Watch for heart attack/stroke signs"  That which will comfort me may kill me.
> 
> Geo


Can't figure some of those meds out...you see them advertised on TV all the time, they plug the medication for 20 seconds then spend the next minute fourty seconds telling you all the horrible side effects.

Just like the ambulance chasers that are always trying to round up people for thier class-action lawsuits. They always start out "have you suffered any of these conditions?" and the list almost always includes death. I'd love to see them handle a phone call: "yeah, hello, I've recently died from this crap the pharmacist gave me...where do I sign up?"


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 5, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Reminds me of a certain "Anti-depressant" marketed on the idiot box a few years back.
> Side effects included "Nausea, Diarrhea, Hair Loss, and Erectile Dysfunction."
> Now, unless I am mistaken, those are the very things that would cause depression!



My favorites are the ones for Anti-depressanst with side effect of "low sperm count, growing breasts, may cause suicidal thoughts, and depression in some patients". Wait........what!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 5, 2013)

I have to laugh at the ones for those little blue pills, "May cause blindness". My God, my mom was right!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 5, 2013)

Just an update, meds haven't killed me off, pain is receding.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 5, 2013)

Glad to hear that!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2013)

F-R-I-D-A-Y!!
Weekend...!!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 6, 2013)

I second that!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2013)

Arrived safely in The Gambia, seems like we have a great program for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 6, 2013)

What, or where is the "Gambia"?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2013)

Isn't it in Las Vegas? 
Ah - _Gambia_ !
I really do need new reading glasses ...................


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2013)

It's in west Africa surrounded by Senegal and follows The Gambia river...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2013)

Hope you've got your Paladrin Hugh !


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2013)

Did get my GB entry done....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2013)

Couple of good days in The Gambia, they are letting me loose on the ward tomorrow, so should be good.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2013)

Just getting home...was good enough for me today...


----------



## Flightpath (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi, I had a bit of a tough time at work today but found something in the post to finish off a project when I came home.....

An ex-RAF engineer friend who spent over 20 years on Harriers sent me some more things a couple of weeks ago.

One was a very nice 1 Squadron tankard from when he left 1 Squadron in 1985: 







Inside the tankard was a well used Group Captain's pennant..... 






I knew my friend would have a good story to go with this and asked him where he managed to pick it up, here's his reply:

_“It's the Station Commanders Pennant (Group Captain) 'liberated' from RAF Wittering circa 1977 - I was on detachment with 4 Sqn from RAF Gutersloh - we were coming back from a night out in Stamford ” _

The pennant was a bit big (and well used) for my wall but I found a 1" deep, 8 x 10 frame to fold the pennant in and had a nameplate made up (arrived in the post), then finished it off today........






What do you guys think?

cheers,

-John


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice! I like the helmet too. I'm slowly getting a small collection together myself, but keep missing out on a 'H' Type oxygen mask to go with my FAA Type C white leather helmet, and a Mk1 bonedome - darned things used to be cheap as chips, and now they're silly money!


----------



## Flightpath (Dec 10, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Nice! I like the helmet too. I'm slowly getting a small collection together myself, but keep missing out on a 'H' Type oxygen mask to go with my FAA Type C white leather helmet, and a Mk1 bonedome - darned things used to be cheap as chips, and now they're silly money!



Hi Airframes,

your right about the price of 'H's, only a couple of years ago you could get an unused one for about $50, I'm lucky; being a Harrier nut I only wanted a mid 80s Mk3C and Q type mask to go with my other Harrier related things, hope you get a mask soon!

cheers,

-John


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2013)

Daft thing is, I think there may be one with the stuff 'rescued' from my father's house, which I've had since I was a kid in the early 1960's. There was a place opposite my school at the time, where they were disposing of masks, Mae Wests and 'K' Type dinghies, all unused, but past the then 'half life' date, so, as happened in those days, they were scrapped. The chap in charge said to me and my mate "Help yourself boys - it'll save me burning them!".
I also had a serviceable 'H' Type mask, used (for the mic) with my 'G' Type helmet when I used to fly - but no idea where that's gone, probably still packed in a box at the ex-wife's place!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2013)

Note in the mailbox telling me there is parcel to collect at the post office!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2013)

Eye opening first 2 days in the hospitals of Gambia. Really interesting though...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Dec 11, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Note in the mailbox telling me there is parcel to collect at the post office!!!




Has to be an anniversary pressie for SWMBO? Yes?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2013)

Been thinking of you all day, Gnomey. The journey my friend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Has to be an anniversary pressie for SWMBO? Yes?



Well....er.....no.....claiming it for myself and saying it's an anniversary pressie FROM SWMBO....


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 12, 2013)

I get a lot of my kits as presents from my wife too, although she is usually more surprised at what they are when I unwrap them than I am. As a mater of fact I have I few of them I waiting for me to put Christmas wrapping on right now.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 12, 2013)

And I bet you guys think of yourselves as role models!

Silly boys.


----------



## Alex . (Dec 13, 2013)

New PB for my 1.5 mile run - 9.28, which takes me well under the 10.30 needed for the Parachute Regiment Reserves.

Got 1hr 5 for my 8 mile run the otherday, so progress is going well for the marathon in April.

I'm also almost finished for Christmas, have a thousand words left on my assignment on Power in Medieval Sicily. Then it's just light dissertation research til after Christmas!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 13, 2013)

Well done, and good luck with the R.I.S.C. and 'P Coy' for Para (V).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aozora (Dec 13, 2013)

It really made my day to know that young Price George is being pushed around in a pram which has had design input from prestige car manufacturer Aston Martin...

The Silver Cross Surf ? Aston Martin Edition



> The Silver Cross Surf – Aston Martin Edition is designed to fit the most fast-paced lifestyles.
> 
> It is a complete travel system with fully reclining seat, forward and rear-facing pushchair settings, plus a carrycot for use from birth for the ultimate lie flat environment.
> 
> Each Surf - Aston Martin Edition is supplied with a complete suite of accessories, crafted with the same exacting attention to detail, for an optimal environment in any climate.



Full racing harness included for babies who like to burn up the pavements. Only 800 being built so ya better be quick!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 13, 2013)

Sure beats the stroller I was puched around in when I was a little brat.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 13, 2013)

4000$ for a baby stroller. That's more than I paid for half my vehicles.

Geo


----------



## Alex . (Dec 13, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Well done, and good luck with the R.I.S.C. and 'P Coy' for Para (V).



Thanks Airframes, I have realised the Pegasus avatar! Looking forward to it. Not the milling though. More upper body needed!

Edited to add: Do you reckon the P Coy staff will allow me to do a Gladiator - esque 'I can take everything you throw and keep standing there' move?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 13, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Sure beats the stroller I was puched around in when I was a little brat.
> 
> View attachment 249743



You're just a brat now then? 

Cheered me up? Friday and weekend!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 13, 2013)

Alex . said:


> Thanks Airframes, I have realised the Pegasus avatar! Looking forward to it. Not the milling though. More upper body needed!
> 
> Edited to add: Do you reckon the P Coy staff will allow me to do a Gladiator - esque 'I can take everything you throw and keep standing there' move?



Just don't get 'noticed', and keep at everything without complaint. As far as the milling is concerned, it's only three minutes, and the body can take a lot of punishment!
Just keep getting up and try to fight back. It's aggression and determination they're looking for, not style.
In my milling bout, I was up against a guy who was six feet three, and weighed around 13 Stones. I was 5 feet ten, and weighed 11 Stones, wet through, on a good day. I lost count of how many times I hit the deck, but I kept coming back, fought through the four pairs of arms he appeared to have, gave him a couple of good thumps, including bleeding at least one of the noses I saw on his face, and won the bout.
The worst part is the log race and the stretcher race - you'll think it's impossible to ever feel as much pain and physical demand, whilst remaining alive!
But it's all over before you know it, and then it's on to the good part - the Para course, where you'll be surprised at how civilised the RAF are, and how bl**dy professional at their job, as well as the good grub and accommodation. Not the same since they got rid of the balloon though .......


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 13, 2013)

A good dump.
I believe I have spread this wisdom before, but it bears repeating.
Ahem;
The most over-rated thing in this world is a piece of @ss, the most under-rated is a good s#it.
You can go years without a piece of @ss, but try going 2 weeks without a good s#it!
Lil'bit of wisdom from yer Uncle Meatloaf!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2013)

I so agree! That feeling when it finally ..... well, you know !


----------



## yulzari (Dec 14, 2013)

Alex . said:


> New PB for my 1.5 mile run - 9.28, which takes me well under the 10.30 needed for the Parachute Regiment Reserves.



Good man Alex. Best of luck.


----------



## Alex . (Dec 14, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Just don't get 'noticed', and keep at everything without complaint. As far as the milling is concerned, it's only three minutes, and the body can take a lot of punishment!
> Just keep getting up and try to fight back. It's aggression and determination they're looking for, not style.
> In my milling bout, I was up against a guy who was six feet three, and weighed around 13 Stones. I was 5 feet ten, and weighed 11 Stones, wet through, on a good day. I lost count of how many times I hit the deck, but I kept coming back, fought through the four pairs of arms he appeared to have, gave him a couple of good thumps, including bleeding at least one of the noses I saw on his face, and won the bout.
> The worst part is the log race and the stretcher race - you'll think it's impossible to ever feel as much pain and physical demand, whilst remaining alive!
> But it's all over before you know it, and then it's on to the good part - the Para course, where you'll be surprised at how civilised the RAF are, and how bl**dy professional at their job, as well as the good grub and accommodation. Not the same since they got rid of the balloon though .......



I'm looking forward to it in a weird way - I hope it's like running, complete pain when you're doing it and afterwards feels more like a blur. Fortunately I live with an R Welsh officer cadet at university, so have a great training buddy! 

I hope I make it to the jumps course, just waiting to hear back from the Army after sending my GP forms off. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2013)

Best of luck to you Alex.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 14, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> A good dump.
> I believe I have spread this wisdom before, but it bears repeating.
> Ahem;
> The most over-rated thing in this world is a piece of @ss, the most under-rated is a good s#it.
> ...



Wise words, you Old [email protected]!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2013)

wise indeed.....


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 16, 2013)

Found my missing spare decal stash today. The bag was pushed behind the drawer I usually store it in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 16, 2013)

My accountant has really earned his money this year - a $4k tax refund! and that's after pre-paying some of this years tax.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2013)

A nice cold drink after getting home from a hot day at work


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 17, 2013)

The 'Ashes'…………………….are home again.


----------



## yulzari (Dec 17, 2013)

Scored a nice near new Sealey CtC wood turning lathe for 45€ at a vide maison. Now I have to think of something to do with it. SWMBO wants new bobbins for her spinning wheel so that will be a taxing start. Possibly using some of my laburnum stash once intended for a longbow. Always nice to have a new toy.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 17, 2013)

Vic Balshaw said:


> The 'Ashes'…………………….are home again.



Do you mean UK or Oz?
Are they over?????


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 17, 2013)

Not over, but Aussies are three up in the series, so they get to win the ashes. Sadly though, the Ashes never leave England.


----------



## rochie (Dec 17, 2013)

Vic Balshaw said:


> The 'Ashes'…………………….are home again.



HHmmmmmmmmm !


----------



## N4521U (Dec 17, 2013)

rochie said:


> HHmmmmmmmmm !



Even EYE know that little urn originated here in Oz, and should Stay Here!!!!!!! 
Too fragile my ...


----------



## Alex . (Dec 17, 2013)

A lovely apple cider, with cinnamon and vanilla...and good company!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2013)

Finished my time in the hospital in The Gambia was quite the experience. Certainly saw some things I wouldn't really like to see again but would love to have the opportunity to do it again. Not sure I really want to go home...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2013)

That is awesome to hear my friend, you will make an excellent Dr.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2013)

Finished up for the year 2 weeks off!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2013)

Got an unexpected, but most welcome, package from Andy (Crimea River) in Canada. I mean, Andy's in Canada, not the package, that's in .... oh, never mind!


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 20, 2013)

Went today to the school my Ana is at, my other two girls and me were looking the Christmas 'show' there (you know, Christmas songs and all). Good to see all of those happy children singing and acting, despite the current realities.


----------



## Alex . (Dec 20, 2013)

Knocked off work early, happy days!  Off tomorrow too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2013)

Weekend, after a extremely tough week at work!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2013)

Relaxing day doing not much...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2013)

....an almost two hours ghost tour of Edinburgh, visited a few famous places, Greyfriars Kirkyard being one of those, plus two just as famous pubs, 'World's End' and 'Greyfriars Bobby'....beers and whisky has been indulged!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 21, 2013)

tomo pauk said:


> Went today to the school my Ana is at, my other two girls and me were looking the Christmas 'show' there (you know, Christmas songs and all). Good to see all of those happy children singing and acting, despite the current realities.



I have been watching the situation there, (Thanks, B.B.C.!) And I wish you all an end to the strife. Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 21, 2013)

I been sellin' the crap out of a silly little tool. It's a Lazer gun that tells the temperature of whatever it hits. 
This is possibly the coolest thing ever in the history of ever!
Suppose you are sitting in you favorite chair, and you notice that the dog hasn't moved in a while. How would you check to see that he is O.K.?
Lazer gun!
Concerned that your beer isn't at the proper drinking temp?
Lazer gun!
Is the old woman still pissed at you?
Lazer gun!
I have sold, like, twenty of these things in the last two weeks, just by being funny.
I looked at the previous sales of these things, and we sold one a year for the last ten years. Now, thanks to me we will probably have a shipment of a thousand.
I don't think I can keep it up.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2013)

I found a box of them while shutting a mill down, and you are right - the little suckers are addictive to play with!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2013)

Can they tell if a Hippocroccofrog is human or alien? Better still, can they get _rid_ of Hippocroccofrogs - and Politicians?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2013)

politicians......PLEASE!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2013)

Finally home for Christmas...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 22, 2013)

That the dog didn't get very far after she dug under the fence.


Wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2013)

Chrissy Gift card from the Boss....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Alex . (Dec 23, 2013)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> That the dog didn't get very far after she dug under the fence.
> 
> 
> Wheels



I worry sick for my dog escaping, he has 0 road sense and will happily run into the road outside given the chance! 

Lovely people at work today, had a great chat to some old army boys  Felt festive for once too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2013)

didn't get my @ss outa bed till 9.30...coffee, then Chrissy presents.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 24, 2013)

Delivered and watched the grandkids open presents.
Tomorrow morning is mine with grandma.....
Heh, Heh, Heh !!!
Coffee and sausage biscuits!
Oh, yeah!!!


It sucks to get old.
merry effin' Xmas, ya'all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2013)

Today is Christmas day - which means that, after today, no more bl**dy Christmas adverts, music, crowded shops and streets, advertising and sales POS things that block the aisles in the supermarket and **** up my progress. And less road traffic, so the noise levels are lower.
Brilliant !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Alex . (Dec 25, 2013)

Old boy on his own having Christmas lunch at work today. He told me that his wife had passed away a few months back, so I got him a few bevvies on me...afterwards he shuck my hand and told me how much he enjoyed himself. He's on the whiskey now with his dog 

Making his day made mine for sure  Merry Christmas guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 25, 2013)

15 years back I discovered the joy and fun of putting marshmallows in the microwave (they get REALLY REALLY huge). Today the kids and I armed with a bag a giant ones had a lot of fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 25, 2013)

I have to try that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 25, 2013)

Me too! 

Relaxed day after danish christmas with best biker buddy and BOTH parents. 
Mom had an incident a few weeks back, where her blood pressure almost went through the top of her head, it was way too high and she wound up in hospital.
Fortunately she made it with minimum damage, and she's almost back to being her old self. Phew! 
So I consider us lucky that we could still celebrate christmas, _all_ of us together.
And a good one it was too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2013)

Glad all went well for a great family Christmas Maria!

and Alex, well done mate my hats off to you for that kind gesture, well done!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2013)

Good stuff Alex - award yourself a pint or six!
Good to hear you had a good time Maria, with both parents able to enjoy Christmas day.
Going to try the marshmallow thing - sounds like fun!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 26, 2013)

Broke my reading glasses at work Christmas Eve and have been using my 2.5X glasses that I use for modeling to use the laptop, face about a foot from the screen. Found a store open today that had reading glasses in my magnification. 

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2013)

got in some modelling time on my Dora, amongst other things...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2013)

As always, Friday and weekend!


----------



## rochie (Dec 27, 2013)

Christmas is over and i've bought lots of goodies for my model kit stash !


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2013)

Just did some 'Internet Retail Therapy' myself, and grabbed another P-47 book, a 1/32nd scale F-86 (both cheap!) and a 1/48th scale Meteor F4 conversion set. Hannant's gets a 'net visit' too, come Sunday!
Feel a lot better now!!


----------



## Alex . (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks gents!

My first works night out last night, whilst I feel horrific, today's shift at work felt like I was more accepted into the group  Also got a try of the local 'talent' last night. Happy days!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 27, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> 15 years back I discovered the joy and fun of putting marshmallows in the microwave (the get REALLY REALLY huge). Today the kids and I armed with a bag a giant ones had a lot of fun.



Just tried it with the grandkids, Too cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Just tried it with the grandkids, Too cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2013)

Decalled my Dora today...when i didn't think i would get to it...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 31, 2013)

I was told, (On the sly), that my name has been coming up regularly at the weekly department managers meetings. (And not in a bad way! Go figure.)
My name keeps coming up for excellent customer service and the humor that I offer. One of the managers, (unidentified), made the comment that no-one should try to match wits with me.
(A little clarification, we have customer service associates, CSA, specialist associates, SCSA, department managers, DMS, and then above them are assistant managers, ASM, and above them is the one store manager, SM.)
There is one ASM that everyone treads lightly around, let's call him "Bob". You know the type, you can be friendly, but not familiar. He would possibly sell his own mother to passing arabs to advance. (I personally respect him; if you want an answer, ask him. You might not like the answer, but at least you get one.)
Anyways, myself and another lowly CSA were in the back near the trash compactor, basically hiding until the magic hour of quitting time, when, who should appear, but "Bob".
"What are you guys working on?"
(Me,) "Oh great!, we were just about to summon you!, we wanted to get rid of this trash."
He unlocks the compactor and while we are throwing the bags in he looks at me sideways and says,
"What did you mean by, "Summon"?
Say's I, (Without thinking), "Well, we thought about sacrificing a goat, but then thought that a phone call would be better."
BOOM!
(Uncomfortable pause, while I continue to throw away trash and contemplate my future unemployment)
I can almost hear the wheels turning in his head, equating goat sacrifice to devil summoning, when he says,
"No wonder no-one want to play with you!"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> "Well, we thought about sacrificing a goat, but then thought that a phone call would be better."



LMAO, BRILLIANT LINE!


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 1, 2014)

Got an unexpected bonus yesterday now doing a bit of interweb shopping for some nice man toys


----------



## Alex . (Jan 4, 2014)

Has everyone been annoyed this year or something?!  

Today, a buddy is back home on leave - so it's pub for a few bevvies later and out to town! And although uncertain, I may have just lined myself up with a job for when I graduate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 4, 2014)

Alex . said:


> And although uncertain, I may have just lined myself up with a job for when I graduate!



Nice one a mates daughter graduated 2 years ago and ended up in a call centre. She is now retraining as a Vetinary Nurse working and attending college 2 days a week. She is happy as can be to be out of that soul destroying place.


----------



## Alex . (Jan 4, 2014)

Good on her, in all fairness whilst soul destroying - home can be equally as bad, and I'd rather be working in a call centre than wasting away in unemployment. I've had to work 2 of my 3 years at uni in a factory to fund it, so I'm hoping I'll never have to return to such a horrific place of work!

Admittedly, this one I've got word of through a close friend - I think a lot of jobs are like this, it's all who you know nowadays unfortunately.


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 4, 2014)

Alex . said:


> Good on her, in all fairness whilst soul destroying - home can be equally as bad, and I'd rather be working in a call centre than wasting away in unemployment. I've had to work 2 of my 3 years at uni in a factory to fund it, so I'm hoping I'll never have to return to such a horrific place of work!
> 
> Admittedly, this one I've got word of through a close friend - I think a lot of jobs are like this, it's all who you know nowadays unfortunately.



Most jobs are like that I reckon 3/4 of all job interviews are a sham they already have someone in mind. I got my current job because I play in a Pub Darts team with the manager, I was desperate it wasnt a job I wanted and initially it only payed just enough to keep the wolf from the door but I have grown to enjoy it and now after 4 years I am the Workshop supervisor and all round mechanical God.


----------



## Alex . (Jan 4, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> Most jobs are like that I reckon 3/4 of all job interviews are a sham they already have someone in mind. I got my current job because I play in a Pub Darts team with the manager, I was desperate it wasnt a job I wanted and initially it only payed just enough to keep the wolf from the door but I have grown to enjoy it and now after 4 years I am the Workshop supervisor and all round mechanical God.



Yeah, my old company used to recruit almost 70 - 80% internally, but would still advertise vacancies elsewhere. I'm glad you have got back onto track! I spent a year with 'misdirection' after dropping out of sixth form. I'm happy I'm back in the system now...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> Got an unexpected bonus yesterday now doing a bit of interweb shopping for some nice man toys



Action Man or Ann Summers?

Nothing as of yet, but I look skywards and have hope!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2014)

The sun is shining (for now), and I went out to the shop early - and there were NO Hippocroccofrogs around!


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 6, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Action Man or Ann Summers?
> 
> Nothing as of yet, but I look skywards and have hope!



A new dropper seatpost for my mountain bike. I would like some stuff from Ann Summers but they never seem to have my size


----------



## javlin (Jan 8, 2014)

Not quite Cheering yet but it looks like the Son is finally about to join the USAF [-o< He had joined the Army some 4 months ago done the MEPs and all but decided it was not the gig he wanted so he actually had to sign papers to GET OUT(before boot camp).The next step was he had to wait atleast 30days before he could talk to anyone.He did 3 yrs of JROTC/AF in HS and really enjoyed it and he realizes his job now is going nowhere.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 8, 2014)

Found out I'm top of my class, made the school's Pama Olympic team (not to be confused with "the Olympics"), and found I have three job interviews so far this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2014)

Awesome mate!

F-R-I-D-A-Y and weekend!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2014)

I have to say Friday too...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2014)

Just found out I've reached the minimum required age to be eligible for Pension Credit (I always thought that was at 65, but I'm not complaining!). This means I might actually be better off - but as the Cameron Star Chamber tend to give with one hand, and take twice as much back with the other, I'll wait and see what happens!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 10, 2014)

If it's for the better, congratulations Terry.

Geo


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2014)

Just knowing that today is BikerBabe's birthday, gave me a rise......

Charles


----------



## yulzari (Jan 10, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Just found out I've reached the minimum required age to be eligible for Pension Credit (I always thought that was at 65, but I'm not complaining!). This means I might actually be better off - but as the Cameron Star Chamber tend to give with one hand, and take twice as much back with the other, I'll wait and see what happens!



Living in France, after 40 years contributing to the British Welfare State, I cannot claim the pension credit. But if I were a legal immigrant in Britain, who had not contributed, I could. Hmm. This from the same people who tell me I won't get a Winter Heating Alloowance on my pension as France is too warm. Now what were temperatures for 3 weeks two years ago? Oh yes. Minus 20 degrees.

Am I bitter.........?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2014)

Come the revolution ....................
What was that? A Politician? Up against that wall ...............


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2014)

Niners beat up Panthers, advance to NFC title game


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 13, 2014)

This is the wrong thread, you should have posted that one in the "What Annoyed You" one!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 13, 2014)

Today I received, via the good old USPS, a bit of my past. An original 1972 issue Monogram "Sturmgeschutze IV" kit. One of their 1/32 series of tanks. Mmmm, takes me back....

On a different note, the water lines seem to be holding... So that is good....

And one more thing, the old woman put out this morning.

All in all, a good day!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2014)

managed an uninterrupted lunch break...


----------



## Alex . (Jan 14, 2014)

Exam and essay both done, back to normality


----------



## rochie (Jan 15, 2014)

Terry just told me trumpeter are releasing a 1/48 scale Whirlwind in May !


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2014)

Thought that might cause a stir in the kitchen !


----------



## rochie (Jan 15, 2014)

Sure did and hoping for more good news


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 15, 2014)

Last week a friend of mine took delivery of his shiny new Bentley Continental and this morning I got the great ahem I mean terrible news he had broken down on the M6 motorway and the car will have to go back t the factory at Crewe. I am so happy cough I mean sad and I cant stop the tears of laughter I mean joy I mean sadness


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 15, 2014)

OUCH 

Just finished putting together another shelving unit.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2014)

Heat wave is over, cool change has rolled in temp has dropped 15C to 26


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2014)

Always get a pleasure giving the Discovery, History and National Geographic channels and earful about their programming, especially when it comes to their 'reality' shows.....




Well, they _did_ ask!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 22, 2014)

Received the gold ticket today and was told that I am officially on the Aviation Maintenance Olympic team and will go to compete in Las Vegas.... all expenses paid.



I'm told the competition will be televised. Hi mom..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 22, 2014)

Fricken Awesome Bill!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2014)

Well done Bill, comb your hair, brush your teeth and wear clean underwear...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks guys... If by some chance you actually see the competition on the TV... Look for the black Night Fighter Cap I always wear.


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 23, 2014)

This made my day. Justin Beiber arrested for drag racing and DUI! It's the small things that make life worth living! 
http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/23/showbiz/justin-bieber-arrest/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 23, 2014)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Thanks guys... If by some chance you actually see the competition on the TV... Look for the black Night Fighter Cap I always wear.



Any thoughts on when it will air and on which channel?



Messy1 said:


> This made my day. Justin Beiber arrested for drag racing and DUI! It's the small things that make life worth living!
> Justin Bieber arrested on DUI, resisting arrest charges - CNN.com



As a Canadian, I hope they throw the book at him, hang him, put him in prison for life and then hang him again. The little "Beleibers" will probably try to gnaw their way into jail to free him.

Geo


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm not sure yet but as soon as I find out I'll post it. I do know that it will be in March. Just need to remember the name of the folks putting it on. One of them is PAMA, "Professional Aviation Maintenance Association."


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2014)

What the **** is a Justin Beiber?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2014)

It's a weapon Canada unleashed on the US as well as the world. I think they are still upset about all those times we tried to invade them.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 23, 2014)

My dad called today and thanked me for fixing his pickup truck.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 23, 2014)

Messy1 said:


> This made my day. Justin Beiber arrested for drag racing and DUI! It's the small things that make life worth living!
> Justin Bieber arrested on DUI, resisting arrest charges - CNN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Weekend!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Airframes said:


> What the **** is a Justin Beiber?



Justin Bieber is a no talent, fabricated, puppet on a string, pop singer. Kid is a joke. The only worthwhile thing about him is that Jimmy Fallon used to do a pretty good imitation of him on SNL. He is going to be another Leif Garret. Kid cannot even get in trouble with the law in a respectable way that you would expect a rock star *(Bieber not included in the rockstar label!!)* too. His house got raided a few weeks ago because he was caught on video egging his neighbors house. What ever happened to rock starts tearing up hotels while be being whacked out on drugs like Led Zepplin?


----------



## rochie (Jan 24, 2014)

First day for a week without back pain !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> *Weekend!*



I 2nd that!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2014)

Messy1 said:


> Justin Bieber is a no talent, fabricated, puppet on a string, pop singer. Kid is a joke. The only worthwhile thing about him is that Jimmy Fallon used to do a pretty good imitation of him on SNL. He is going to be another Leif Garret. Kid cannot even get in trouble with the law in a respectable way that you would expect a _*rock star*_ too. His house got raided a few weeks ago because he was caught on video egging his neighbors house. What ever happened to rock starts tearing up hotels while be being whacked out on drugs like Led Zepplin?



I beg you pardon!? The snotty kid is a _*what*_ now!? 
I'd like to think that it'd be a few proper rock stars that would argue that comment!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2014)

took my wife to visit her dad today and he is going along along pretty well....


----------



## Marcel (Jan 26, 2014)

Visited my cousin for the fist time in 23 years. Was great, we got along very well. Lost sight of eachother because of family trouble back then. We decided recently that those troubles were not our troubles, so we got in touch again. All thanks to facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 27, 2014)

Marcel said:


> Visited my cousin for the fist time in 23 years. Was great, we got along very well. Lost sight of eachother because of family trouble back then. We decided recently that those troubles were not our troubles, so we got in touch again. All thanks to facebook


Yep, family grudges can linger among generations until someone decides to say enough is enough. Glad you were able to reconnect. 


Wheels


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> I beg you pardon!? The snotty kid is a _*what*_ now!?
> I'd like to think that it'd be a few proper rock stars that would argue that comment!



Thank you for pointing out my blatant error in that post Lucky! I will fix it quick as I can!!! Do not want to give that kid anymore ammunition for his severely bloated ego or self image!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2014)

6 Nations rugby is starting this weekend

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2014)

FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 31, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> 6 Nations rugby is starting this weekend



My friend has just got a new 60 inch high definition TV we will be sat in front of it tommorow with a supply of beer and unhealthy snacks from 1pm to 7pm ish. Who needs a liver anyway


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2014)

finally finished my Dora 9 for the unofficial GB...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2014)

It's Saturday.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2014)

Sunday here....and Westham lead Swansea 2-0....will I stay happy?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2014)

.....or go bitchy?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2014)

Stayed happy score remained 2 - 0 in Westham's favour!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2014)

Nothing as of yet, but I'm hopeful, fingers crossed, touch wood.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Nothing as of yet, but I'm hopeful, fingers crossed, touch wood.....



Be patient..it will come....


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 2, 2014)

Watching England get smashed in the cricket - again!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2014)

Just got a call from a mate, to tell me I've won the 'Bonus Ball' draw at the local pub.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2014)

A bonus ball ... congrats.... but how many of pints is it?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2014)

Don't know yet. Maximum, if all numbers have been paid, is £49, but if it's a roll over, or multiple roll over, then it's multiplied by how many weeks that's happened. I think it might be a roll over of one week, so could be a maximum £98.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2014)

Sounds good. How much is a pint in your inn?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2014)

A good, real ale is £2.70 per pint. Oh dear ............


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 2, 2014)

Congrats Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks David. Just off to collect my winnings. Might have a pint or two whilst I'm there ........................


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2014)

£2.70 per a pint.... quite expensive... here in Poland you would have about 3-4 pints for that. But I guess it is not too much in the UK.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2014)

BBC Sport - Davis Cup: Andy Murray beats Sam Querrey to seal GB win


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2014)

Daughter has moved into a new place with her best friend....great little place!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2014)

Nothing as of yet, but the day is young...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 4, 2014)

A sign of Spring. My neighborhood lady Jackrabbit's tracks in the snow last night showed she had a suitor
racing about trying to impress her. The lads really go out of the way to show their speed and agility.
Got to watch two of them trying to outdo each other last Winter.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2014)

I thought Jackrabbits were only from the dessert, I learned something new today!


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 5, 2014)

Heck, we even have Rattle Snakes in this city.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2014)

Yea, we have those too so I know about them.

Do you guys have jackalopes?


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 6, 2014)

Lots of them in country bars.
They seem at home with beer drinkers.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2014)

Wasn't expecting a lunch break today but things changed and i got time to gloss coat my GB 109....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2014)

F-R-I-D-A-Y and _weekend!!_


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2014)

Cool change.....temp has dropped...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 8, 2014)

Saturday morning and so far work has not called.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2014)

BBC Sport - Six Nations 2014: Ireland 26-3 Wales

BBC Sport - Six Nations 2014: Scotland 0-20 England


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2014)

Westham 2 Aston villa 0 2 wins in a row...out of the relegation zone!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2014)

Nothing as today, still 20 minutes to go though....
Hope for better luck tomorrow...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 8, 2014)

The snow in the yard looks like there has been a stampede of deer and jackrabbits during the night.
The jackrabbit tracks indicate my lady jackrabbit had more than one suitor vying for her attention.
Multi-tracks around the evergreens and up and down the snowdrifts. 
Wonder which one got lucky?8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nothing as of yet, but the day is still young!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2014)

BBC Sport - Sochi 2014: Jenny Jones wins historic British slopestyle bronze


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2014)

Won a few pics from eBay!


----------



## yulzari (Feb 10, 2014)

Took my new brass cartridges and Willhelm le Batard Enfield Snider out for their first try. So much easier to load than the plastic 24 gauge ones. The load (2.5 grammes) of 1.5F black powder, loads of carded wool filler and .600" ball were spot on first time! I was a lapin of happiness.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 10, 2014)

I did a little work on my P-40 for the group build for the first time in weeks.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 10, 2014)

3 medals for the 500m sprint skating. Gold, silver and bronze. We're doing great.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 10, 2014)

1. Contracts are signed for an apartment in Engadine NSW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Now we can bugger up our own place.

2. I get the satisfaction of telling my stingy landlortd to Find another sucker to rent this sh!t hole!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 10, 2014)

Great news Bill.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2014)

Geo's post in the modelling section.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2014)

1 b*tch of an exam down, only 5 to go (3 that count, 2 that don't)...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 10, 2014)

Very cool Gents!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2014)

Victory...Fly that has been annoying the sh!t out of me has flown his last mission.....!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 11, 2014)

Back from my trip... Oh boy, what an adventure. Still trying to overcome the effects of jet lag. About 11 hours worth or time difference. ie... 2pm here to 1 am the next day there. Now I'm working on preparing for the maintenance competition in Vegas. Here is the link to the competition for those interested. Aerospace Maintenance Competition | Register Today!

I'm on the Aviation Institute of Maintenance Team.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 11, 2014)

So I've been picked as one of 3 speakers at a seminar in April - pretty cool. For this I have to make not one but 2 Powerpoint presentations. My problem is that my PC is so old that I have no Powerpoint program or even a word program - in fact my machine is so busted up I can't even install new programs. oh well.......

Anyway, I went over to another of the guys who are speaking to work on the presentation and we get to talking and he gives me an offer. His PC is brand new, bought because his wife wanted one that was touch screen. So he bought her one even though his current one is only 2 years old and nothing wrong with it. SO HE GAVE IT TO ME!!!!!! 

I've been playing with it all day. Freakin' having fun and finally being able to do some things again!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2014)

2 horrible exams down, 4 to go (2 count, 2 don't)...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2014)

Hammers win again! 3 in a row!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2014)

Nothing as of yet, but here's to hoping....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2014)

Snowed out from work, one family size can of Icehouse beer and a large steak. LIFE is good!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 12, 2014)

Jealous amigo!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 12, 2014)

yup.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2014)

Last 2 exams that counted done! Now to enjoy this evening (and thankfully tomorrow off) before doing the 2 that don't count on Friday...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 13, 2014)

Won my hockey game, and scored a goal! Couldn't be much more of a greasy goal but eh, I'll take it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2014)

He shoots..he scores...good on ya Cory.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 13, 2014)

Cool beans Cory!


----------



## N4521U (Feb 13, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Victory...Fly that has been annoying the sh!t out of me has flown his last mission.....!



Some of them just don't head that first shot across the bow!

The good news is Red Bull Air Racing is coming back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wahoooo.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2014)

Rain finally stopped after flooding half of Adelaide.....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2014)

Exams finished. Only 17 weeks until I have to do it all again...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2014)

Well, at least it's Friday and I'm off for a week!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2014)

BBC Sport - Sochi 2014: USA men edge Russia in ice hockey classic


----------



## Marcel (Feb 16, 2014)

1, 2, 3 and 4 for the Ladies 1500m. Great show.


----------



## rochie (Feb 16, 2014)

Lady at work last night asked if the chicken liver pate was suitable for a dairy free diet ?
No I said it is made with lots of butter.
Oh that will be ok she says it's just eggs that make me I'll !
No there are no cow's eggs in the recipe I told her !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2014)

LOL!


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 16, 2014)

Time to cool the wheels down after a great day being silly on the moors. 

I believe that burny yellow thing in the sky is called the Sun, the first day of 2014 that wasnt raining, hailing, blowing a force 8 and there were even patches of ground that werent under water


----------



## rochie (Feb 16, 2014)

Great picture, saw that yellow float thing up here as well today !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2014)

Soloed today!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2014)

WAY COOL!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2014)

Sharks make a strong statement - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 16, 2014)

Went flying in a C-172 tail-wheel conversion to day. Its got to be the most fun I've ever had in a 172!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 18, 2014)

Took my Daughter shopping for a prom dress, yes we have them over here now !
Anyway 1st shop, 5 minutes, dress picked, paid for, Daughter happy and I am now the greatest Dad in England !

Job Done !


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2014)

I thought a Prom was something like the sea-front at Tynemouth!

What cheered me up?
Receiving a totally unexpected, large parcel, from King Kit, courtesy of our Swettish friend !
He's no such a bad Muppet after all !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 18, 2014)

rochie said:


> Took my Daughter shopping for a prom dress, yes we have them over here now !
> Anyway 1st shop, 5 minutes, dress picked, paid for, Daughter happy and I am now the greatest Dad in England !
> 
> Job Done !



You sir, are my hero.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> You sir, are my hero.



Shopping, ex- Para, man style!
Teaching April the correct way of doing things then, Red Two?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2014)

Do it Para and Ranger style, hit unexpectedly, hit fast, hit hard, disappear....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2014)

Airframes said:


> What cheered me up?
> Receiving a totally unexpected, large parcel, from King Kit, courtesy of our Swettish friend !
> He's no such a bad Muppet after all !!



I've got my moments....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2014)

BBC Sport - Sochi 2014: USA's David Wise wins first Olympic men's halfpipe


----------



## rochie (Feb 19, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Shopping, ex- Para, man style!
> Teaching April the correct way of doing things then, Red Two?


Too right mate.
I had already done a recce of posh dress shops in Darlington for a planned shopping trip on Friday.

Was at the vets near where I live with the dog when I noticed a dress shop over the road so we went in saw what she liked so like I said job done, though missus is not happy she missed out !


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 19, 2014)

5 min to pick out a prom dress?!! My daughter takes 45 min to pick out a pair of socks.


----------



## yulzari (Feb 19, 2014)

How trusting we are in France. I won an auction for a Martini Henry rifle. Emailed the seller and said the cheque is in the post. He emailed back that the gun is in the post.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2014)

BBC Sport - Sochi 2014: British curling men reach Olympic final


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2014)

yulzari said:


> How trusting we are in France. I won an auction for a Martini Henry rifle. Emailed the seller and said the cheque is in the post. He emailed back that the gun is in the post.


How far would that get in the US postal service? or most for that matter...


----------



## yulzari (Feb 20, 2014)

La Poste has been good to me, if slow. I wish I had opened my bank account with them now and not with Credit Agricole. When I wanted to withdraw 1,000€ of my own money the b*ggers wanted to know what I wanted it for! I told them it was to hire wh•res for my birthday party and to mind their own business. (and no it wasn't.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2014)

LOL, NICE!


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Paid my auto loan off this week. Union Bank can kiss me arse!!!! Get in line Bank of America. You are next!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2014)

BBC Sport - Britain's women win curling bronze to equal Team GB record


----------



## Geedee (Feb 22, 2014)

Hurrah...my first ever 'Dislike' received...my day is complete. 

Not quite sure why a reply (No 22) on Page 2 of the 'What is it Game' that I posted waaaaaay back in 25.06.2010 deserved it, but hey, at least I made some-one happy, ergo....I am happy ! 

Trallallah...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2014)

BBC Sport - Sochi 2014: Canada beat Sweden to win Olympic ice hockey gold


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2014)

Messy1 said:


> Paid my auto loan off this week. Union Bank can kiss me arse!!!! Get in line Bank of America. You are next!!!



Man, no car payment. I've had dreams..............


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2014)

My Hammers won their 4th straight game in the EPL.....doesn't happen that often!


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Geedee said:


> Hurrah...my first ever 'Dislike' received...my day is complete.
> 
> Not quite sure why a reply (No 22) on Page 2 of the 'What is it Game' that I posted waaaaaay back in 25.06.2010 deserved it, but hey, at least I made some-one happy, ergo....I am happy !
> 
> Trallallah...


 I dislike your dislike!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 24, 2014)

Guy never made a single post and he's on the dislike button?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 24, 2014)

Geedee said:


> Hurrah...my first ever 'Dislike' received...my day is complete.
> 
> Not quite sure why a reply (No 22) on Page 2 of the 'What is it Game' that I posted waaaaaay back in 25.06.2010 deserved it, but hey, at least I made some-one happy, ergo....I am happy !
> 
> Trallallah...


Well, we could give them the benefit of the doubt and assume that they're on a mobile device. I've caught myself liking, disliking and even giving bacon by accident as I scroll down the page (happens at facebook, too...well, not bacon though). I usually catch and quickly undo it.

Now I could see unliking if I didn't get the right guess!


----------



## Geedee (Feb 24, 2014)

T Bolt said:


> Guy never made a single post and he's on the dislike button?



I must be super-bada*ss !


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 24, 2014)

Geedee said:


> I must be super-bada*ss !


LOL!!

Now, where's that dislike button!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 25, 2014)

It's Tuesday, last workday of the week. Tomorrow I'm off to nearly the furthest northern part of Minnesota for some late season ice fishing. 5 days of staring at a couple holes drilled in the ice, and several a-holes that are coming with


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 25, 2014)

I used to go ice-fishing once a year just to make sure I didn't go for the rest of the year, and packed it in when the beer froze up, below -6ºC. Have a great trip Buck. Photos if you can as Minnesota has always fascinated me. 

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2014)

Since we have 'Like this post', 'Dislike this post' and 'Give me Bacon!', maybe.....to be used in extreme cases, we could use a 'Give me Turkey Bacon!' button...?


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 25, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> we could use a 'Give me Turkey Bacon!' button...?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 26, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Well, we could give them the benefit of the doubt and assume that they're on a mobile device. I've caught myself liking, disliking and even giving bacon by accident as I scroll down the page (happens at facebook, too...well, not bacon though). I usually catch and quickly undo it.
> 
> Now I could see unliking if I didn't get the right guess!



There is a bacon feature on facebook?!?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 26, 2014)

I feel like John Wayne just before the sniper got him.
Bills are caught up, and still got some money. 
Two new models on the way, ordered by the old woman without my input. (she just wanted to.)
Found two back painted on glass pictures (1916, and 1917) at the dump today; checked on the web, $300.00 each..... 
The old woman put out in the afternoon, (we both had the day off)....
12 pack of beer after a great dinner,...
I can feel the crosshairs.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 27, 2014)

meatloaf109 said:


> There is a bacon feature on facebook?!?


Nope, FB isn't as cool as WW2AC is...not even close!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2014)

5 minutes of my lunch break left and I found my missing Instrument panel outside the office door in a gap in the floor mat....relief...thought i was going to have to make a new one....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2014)

The song - Done With Bonaparte by Mark Knopfler.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo7QiGjmyZM_


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2014)

Passed my exams...


----------



## Hotntot (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeay!!!, we love unparalleled success in exam taking. A particularly pleasant relief afterwards.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 7, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> Passed my exams...



Good on ya!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2014)

Congratulations Hugh ... sorry, *Doctor *Hugh!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 7, 2014)

Congrats Dr. Gnomey.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2014)

With all here. Congrats Dr. Hugh.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 7, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> Passed my exams...



Fantastic!, Congratulations!
Now,... I have been having a pain in the lower back....


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 8, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> Passed my exams...


Congrats!!


----------



## rochie (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats and very well Done Hugh.

me i have just got to get through today at work then i am off for a week, with a trip to Elvington on thursday to catch up with Dogsbody.
even got the wifes permission to stay out late so one or two intoxicating beverages may be consumed !


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> Passed my exams...



Well done Dr.....
I'll buy the round!

It's Saturday and I'm not back in work until Wednesday night, cheered me up a wee bit!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2014)

A joke told by my neighbour.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2014)

rochie said:


> Congrats and very well Done Hugh.
> 
> me i have just got to get through today at work then i am off for a week, with a trip to Elvington on thursday to catch up with Dogsbody.
> even got the wifes permission to stay out late so one or two intoxicating beverages may be consumed !



What's this 'may' thing?


----------



## rochie (Mar 8, 2014)

Airframes said:


> What's this 'may' thing?



was being polite !
dont want the world to know we are both as rough as a badger's arse Dogsbody ?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2014)

Absolutely old boy. Being ex Paras, we are, like all such chaps, refined, polite, gentle, well-mannered, cultured individuals .......... ahem! I'm sorry I have a cold ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2014)

Cheers guys, was good to hear they went well, still only another 6 sets to go or so until I'm qualified...



meatloaf109 said:


> Fantastic!, Congratulations!
> Now,... I have been having a pain in the lower back....



How would you describe this pain...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2014)

Painful?


----------



## Marcel (Mar 9, 2014)

I've been asked to be best man at a wedding.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2014)

BBC Sport - Six Nations 2014: England 29-18 Wales


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2014)

Public holiday and a sleep in...


----------



## yulzari (Mar 10, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Absolutely old boy. Being ex Paras, we are, like all such chaps, refined, polite, gentle, well-mannered, cultured individuals .......... ahem! I'm sorry I have a cold ......



I'm cheered to hear that they have bred out their minor habit of eating their young.

I will hear nothing against Paras. Why this forum alone demonstrates many can both read and write, often at the same time.

Is it time for my medication nurse?.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 10, 2014)

lol  yulzari *sniggers*

...found this METAL, ahem... *!WARNING!* Heavy Metal, flashing lights, and possible a graphically gruesome vid

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcKVWrtGI9U_

Also, a little old hat/news for some, IL2 1946 propossed v4.13 - the player flyable B-24 and more realisticly working bombsighting equipment(s) are sounding cool, including a Grief/Goerings Lighter He.177A-3, a HSFX Team (feat. Team Daidalos) project.
DT 4.13 Dev Updates - SimHQ Forums


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2014)

yulzari said:


> I'm cheered to hear that they have bred out their minor habit of eating their young.
> 
> I will hear nothing against Paras. Why this forum alone demonstrates many can both read and write, often at the same time.
> 
> Is it time for my medication nurse?.........



 better take a double dose and check under your bed before you go to sleep....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2014)

Just won £327 on a horse double!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 11, 2014)

Outstanding Jan, I'll have a double of the most expensive thing at the pub.You may drink it for me.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 11, 2014)

Congrats Jan! I can hear more books heading your way!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, we'll see, gonna invest in a new computer, also need a new pair of specs, see what's left....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2014)

Well done old boy! I believe new book cases and model display cabinets are also required ..........


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2014)

Most definitely old boy, one does have to keep up to date what!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 12, 2014)

Apartment papers are all sorted, ready for transfer on the 25th!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wahoo


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2014)

Good stuff Bill..


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 12, 2014)

Congrats Bill. And don't spend it in one place Jan, or should I say one pub.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2014)

Good luck with the move Bill, and I hope the models survive. The china and glassware can be replaced, but the models .....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 12, 2014)

Way cool Bill


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2014)

The blood tests of my dog. A year and a half it caught the pancreatitis. But now all seems to be fine. Anyway a diet has to be kept all the time.


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 13, 2014)

Laser surgery on my both eyes went okay today. Now ditching the contact lenses into the trash can

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 13, 2014)

My youngest son Kiran (5 years old): "Daddy were you already born when the world was still Black and White?"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 13, 2014)

That's cute!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 13, 2014)

What is sad......................


I was!


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 14, 2014)

I was down on the rota to work tommorow afternoon but managed to persuade the boss to let me swap with someone 

Now I can go to the club tommorow and watch the 6 Nations games on the giant telly BBC 6Nations rugby-union a whole afternoon of rugby with a small chance that if the results fall right for the boys then England can win its 1st 6 Nations for years. Large quantities of alchohlic liquids will be imbibed whatever the results


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2014)

Marcel said:


> My youngest son Kiran (5 years old): "Daddy were you already born when the world was still Black and White?"



Now that's cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2014)

BBC Sport - Australian GP: Rosberg wins after Lewis Hamilton and Vettel retire


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2014)

ordinary day...so not a damn thing cheered me up....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2014)

Here the same.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2014)

I got to take a nap at noon, Yea, hold me back.............


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 19, 2014)

Listened to the UK Budget earlier, well apart from the abnoxiotous Millipied trying to sound like his party never did wrong during their past tenure, I thought it was sounding fairly good, certainly if you can budget to save. Considereing I'm no fan of the Con's or as you guess the Lab's, it sounded quite pragmatic to me.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2014)

And you believe at all that political rhetoric [email protected]?
What's given with one hand, is taken back by two hands, regardless of which bunch of clowns are in power. Remember, there is no 'vocation' in politics in the UK these days, just those out for their own perceived prestige and gain.
Simple - that's why I don't have time for politics or politicians.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 19, 2014)

Besides, so far, the only thing that cheered me up today is......drumroll......I'm off until Monday!


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 19, 2014)

True about that, just saying it sounded pragmatic more than last years.. we the public still know they're months out of date/behind the curve (if Question Time and idle chatter in passing give hints), and that we've still got to struggle forwards at a slower rate (as always).

Good for you Jan, your week end starts here then; only a 3 day week this one eh?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 19, 2014)

Well, only two nights....


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 19, 2014)

Close enough almost well midweek means less to come eh! also if you dont look at the clock/watch/phone/PC clocl often... time flies generally as quick as one of your 13's Jan


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 19, 2014)

Having a nice day, helping mom and dad with doing their laundry.
We had a nice lunch, relaxed, I picked up a surprise parcel from a friend, at the pos office - nothing big, just a little funny thing form her, that was really nice.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2014)

Maria, I love that avatar.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey, Maria! Great to see you back - I thought you'd got lost! 
(For those who have never been to Denmark, it's easy to get lost after a few Gammeldansk or Nordsee Ol, not to mention home-made Baersk !).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2014)

My small parcel from hannants finally arrived....5 bl**dy weeks airmail...had almost given up on it...


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 20, 2014)

5 weeks air mail, what did it do, fly like a pinball from each airport to airport step by step to you? ..along with a 2 week quarenteen thrown in in-case the plastic wrapping was contaminated by tree fungus spores?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2014)

razor1uk said:


> 5 weeks air mail, what did it do, fly like a pinball from each airport to airport step by step to you? ..along with a 2 week quarenteen thrown in in-case the plastic wrapping was contaminated by tree fungus spores?



I'd like to know the answer to that too...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 21, 2014)

that Cheered him up?????????? whot the.

Settlement on our apartment is moving smoothly, 
and that scares me.


----------



## Alex . (Mar 21, 2014)

Works finally calmed down so I've had time to start browsing through the threads here again

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> I'd like to know the answer to that too...



Don't know if it's related Wayne, but over the last few weeks, my inland mail has been somewhat erratic. I've been getting stuff delivered which was sent anywhere from 7 to 12 days previously, which should have taken 2 days at _most_. 
Also, my deliveries are normally between 09.00 to 10.30 hrs, with parcels between 12.30 and 13.00 hrs, but lately the _earliest_ delivery has been around 14.00hrs, and some as late as 15.45 hrs, including parcels - and this after Royal Mail recently stating that _all _deliveries would be made _no later_ than 14.00hrs.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2014)

BBC Sport - Pro12: Ospreys 34-9 Cardiff Blues


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Don't know if it's related Wayne, but over the last few weeks, my inland mail has been somewhat erratic. I've been getting stuff delivered which was sent anywhere from 7 to 12 days previously, which should have taken 2 days at _most_.
> Also, my deliveries are normally between 09.00 to 10.30 hrs, with parcels between 12.30 and 13.00 hrs, but lately the _earliest_ delivery has been around 14.00hrs, and some as late as 15.45 hrs, including parcels - and this after Royal Mail recently stating that _all _deliveries would be made _no later_ than 14.00hrs.



Something ain't working right that's for sure...

and this cheered me up today.. Yes two..!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 22, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 22, 2014)

Two BIG mugs of coffee. I am tolerable.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 22, 2014)

I finally got to take my son to a local indoor shooting range (I drilled him 2 weeks straight about gun safety before I would take him). I retrieved one of my small pistol cases and discovered a .32 I had forgotten about.

He shot a .22, .25, and a S&W .40 and did me proud at his accuracy and more importantly his safety. He kicked a** with the .40 at 15 yards!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2014)

Bulls hand Sharks first defeat - SuperSport - Rugby


----------



## Alex . (Mar 24, 2014)

Finally been given a date to attend selection for the Parachute Regiment. I'm nervous, I'm as fit as I've ever been, yet in the back of my mind I think about when I was medically deferred when I applied from school. 2nd time lucky, I hope! 

Hit 4,500 words with my dissertation too...only another 5,500 to go!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 24, 2014)

Good luck with everything Alex.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 24, 2014)

Good on you Alex.


----------



## Alex . (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you gentlemen. Its good to be back on here!

I hope you're all well


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2014)

Good luck Alex. When it gets bad, keep going and don't give up, and keep the Regiment motto in mind - Utrinque Paratus, Ready for Anything !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2014)

Hope it works out Alex...


----------



## rochie (Mar 25, 2014)

best wishes Alex and good luck


----------



## Alex . (Mar 25, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Good luck Alex. When it gets bad, keep going and don't give up, and keep the Regiment motto in mind - Utrinque Paratus, Ready for Anything !



Cheers Terry and Co. I will let you know how I get on in due course. I'm planning on spending a year or two with the reserves, and if Army lifes for me following up with a commission. 

All up hill round here in Wales so the ideal training ground, just going to have to get used of 'tabbing'. My flatmates an officer with R Anglians, and has offered to take me for a few painful sessions...I've been thinking about starting my own thread for a bit of motivation and keep you all informed with the (Hopefully) journey from civvie to dealer of death?

Did manage to get upto Y Garn the otherday...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2014)

That's a fantastic shot!


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 26, 2014)

At last one of my designs from when I was 11 years old has been built now just you guys wait for the flying submarine I designed.


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 26, 2014)

Love S tank eagle combo, reminisent of John Lee's Dai-X LegTrax (flyer)...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 26, 2014)

Fantastic shot Alex !
Love the undercart on that Eagle !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## gumbyk (Mar 26, 2014)

Sitting in my home office, watching a FW-190 do circuits. And my young son stops and points each time it goes past!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 26, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2014)

And you don't have a camera giving us some action to see...


----------



## yulzari (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice neighbours are going to take me with then when they go visiting friends in Portugal and dropping me off in Huelva to start my pligrimage walk to Santiago. Makes it so much simpler. I may try my luck hitching back from Santiago. There are Spanish lorries on our nearby major road every few minutes.

Thank you them!


----------



## rochie (Mar 27, 2014)

Finally managed to bag a house to rent !

Should be back at the model bench pretty soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2014)

BBC Sport - World Twenty20 2014: Alex Hales helps England to Sri Lanka win

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 27, 2014)

rochie said:


> Finally managed to bag a house to rent !
> 
> Should be back at the model bench pretty soon



That has to be a big load off your mind.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 27, 2014)

Agree with David. Great news Karl.

Geo


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 28, 2014)

Great news Karl! 

For me, Friday of a the second work week in a row that's seemed to go by real fast.


----------



## rochie (Mar 28, 2014)

thank you guys, yes it is a load off.

things were starting to get a bit tetchie between us and the in laws so best to get out now before full scale war breaks out !!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2014)

Great news Karl.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2014)

Cracking news Red 2!


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 29, 2014)

After 2 weeks of getting up going to work staggering home 12 hours plus later going to bed and then getting yada yada yada I have just woken from a lovely fresh sleep in the knowledge that no one can ring me up and ruin my weekend.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 29, 2014)

A pair of european sea-eagles are nesting about 3 miles from my house. I'll try if I can see one this afternoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 29, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> After 2 weeks of getting up going to work staggering home 12 hours plus later going to bed and then getting yada yada yada I have just woken from a lovely fresh sleep in the knowledge that no one can ring me up and ruin my weekend.



Know that feeling, living it right now !


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2014)

Great new Karl!

BBC Sport - Premiership: Harlequins 23-9 London Irish


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2014)

Glad to hear your good news Karl.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2014)

BBC Sport - Lewis Hamilton wins Malaysian GP, ahead of Nico Rosberg


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 30, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> BBC Sport - Lewis Hamilton wins Malaysian GP, ahead of Nico Rosberg



It wasn't even close.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2014)

Westham 2 Sunderland 1


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2014)

Nothing yet, but the day is young, here's to hoping!


----------



## Alex . (Apr 1, 2014)

As I was waking up this morning, my best mate stormed into my room "Mate, we've got a bill for £545 and I have no idea what we're gonna do!?" I actually panicked, and with no real way of affording that at the moment suggested I'd ring my dad later to get to see what's gone on...

You can guess what it all was....Yep, I'm an April fool!  

B*stard.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice one!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 1, 2014)

After over a week of hobbling around on a bum right foot, it's starting to feel like it's getting better.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2014)

Nothing...


----------



## Alex . (Apr 1, 2014)

300 words off finishing my last assignment, excluding my dissertation. Think a brief pint is in order. Remembered that I'm heading home tomorrow for Easter too.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 1, 2014)

Renewed my vehicle registration today. Time involved...10 minutes. Privatization is great!


----------



## rochie (Apr 2, 2014)

this







dish from my menu.

pan fried duck breast, confot duck leg, savoury cabbage and pototo Dauphinoise.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2014)

i'm with Wojtek today.....nothing at this stage...however I am NOT unhappy...


----------



## Alex . (Apr 2, 2014)

Assignment handed in. Now to head to the station and get the next train home!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 2, 2014)

It's the WEEKEND!!!! Two more hours until home. 

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2014)

Karl, where's the chips and gravy ?!!!


----------



## rochie (Apr 2, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Karl, where's the chips and gravy ?!!!



Bastard !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 2, 2014)

Old Wizard said:


> Renewed my vehicle registration today. Time involved...10 minutes. Privatization is great!



Like Rochie just said, BASTARD!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 2, 2014)

Karl, your killing me. Haven't had a thing to eat all day and I want to reach in the screen and grab it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2014)

rochie said:


> Bastard !



Aw....what's wrong with chips and gravy?


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 3, 2014)

Chips = Delicious....Gravy = Delicious....Chips with Gravy on them = The Work of Satan.

Oh by the way for you colonial chaps who drive on the wrong side of the road and think football is played wearing body armour chips = fries


----------



## rochie (Apr 3, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> Chips = Delicious....Gravy = Delicious....Chips with Gravy on them = The Work of Satan.
> 
> Oh by the way for you colonial chaps who drive on the wrong side of the road and think football is played wearing body armour chips = fries



very nicely put my friend !

chips should only be served with battered fish and maybe steak and thin french fries should only be served with Moules and garlic mayonaise !


----------



## N4521U (Apr 3, 2014)

Mayonaise????????????????????????????????????
Are3 you Crazy???????????????????????????????????????????????!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2014)

Always you can add some of mustard.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2014)

Friday and weekend!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2014)

The sunny day.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 4, 2014)

Finally out of the clutches of a landlord!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2014)

I _knew_ I'd get a reaction to the chips and gravy thing! Result!


----------



## rochie (Apr 4, 2014)

Airframes said:


> I _knew_ I'd get a reaction to the chips and gravy thing! Result!



well i am glad it cheered you up mate, though i still would not serve you any if you asked for them in my gaff !

though one suspects one has better breeding than that ?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2014)

Absolutely old boy - I'd ask for French Fries instead !!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2014)

BBC Sport - Amlin Challenge Cup quarter-final: Stade Francais 6-29 Harlequins


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 4, 2014)

N4521U said:


> Finally out of the clutches of a landlord!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I hope there weren't any witnesses


----------



## N4521U (Apr 5, 2014)

My wife only....
He signed the papers to release our bond............ That..... my friend is Allllllllll that counts!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 5, 2014)

N4521U said:


> My wife only....
> He signed the papers to release our bond............ That..... my friend is Allllllllll that counts!


Ahh...gotcha. So it was on the level, then...no messes or anything to be hiding from the law!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2014)

A silence at home. My wife has gone to Berlin for a sightseeing trip.


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 5, 2014)

BBC Sport - Munster 47-23 Toulouse

Munster 47-23 Toulouse Munster looking good to be the last ever Hieneken champs


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 5, 2014)

Went to a general annual meeting in the Knud Rasmussen Society.
Knud Rasmussen was a famous danish/grenlandic polar explorer, and one of my childhood/teenage heroes. 
Met a lot of nice people, hear a lot about greenlandic tupilaks, had a chat with Knud Rasmussen's granddaughter, and had an overall great time. 
Oh yeah, and since it was held in Hundested on the north coast of Sjælland, I had a nice car ride, enjoying myself and relaxing. 
Heh, I love to drive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice one Maria.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2014)

BBC Sport - Lewis Hamilton loses out to Nico Rosberg in Bahrain pole fight


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2014)

Went to Comic Con today and got a few photo's and autographs of some favourite TV characters...Amanda Tapping - Stargate and Sanctuary, Jewel Staite Firefly and Stargate Atlantis and few others too! really nice people...


----------



## A4K (Apr 6, 2014)

Good on ya Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2014)

Cheers Evan, thanks...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2014)

Well, the sun is out, for now....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2014)

Nothing so far...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2014)

I say Jan old chap, is this Sun thing grey, covering the whole sky, and spitting now and then? If so, then we've got it too ............. but this _is_ Macclesfield!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 6, 2014)

4 Hours of MTBiking according to my gps we climbed 3,300 feet covered 14.5 miles and collectively had 6 crashes 2 punctures and a broken chain. We got soaking wet, covered in smelly Pennine mud and had as much fun as it is possible to have whilst still wearing clothes. 

Now filled up with Fish and Chips with beer in the fridge ready to sit in front of the TV and watch hours of sport highlights, F1, then West Ham v Liverpool and then Ulster v Saracens.


----------



## Alex . (Apr 6, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> 4 Hours of MTBiking according to my gps we climbed 3,300 feet covered 14.5 miles and collectively had 6 crashes 2 punctures and a broken chain. We got soaking wet, covered in smelly Pennine mud and had as much fun as it is possible to have whilst still wearing clothes.
> 
> Now filled up with Fish and Chips with beer in the fridge ready to sit in front of the TV and watch hours of sport highlights, F1, then West Ham v Liverpool and then Ulster v Saracens.



Excellent!  MTB is one my favourite sports.

New Game of Thrones season tonight. After a nice jog to loosen up after work all day.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2014)

BBC Sport - Lewis Hamilton wins thrilling Bahrain GP after Rosberg battle


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2014)

nothing really....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2014)

Nothing.....yet!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2014)

Jan's post above.


----------



## Alex . (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice 4 mile jog to end the day. Just chilled and jogged, enjoyed the countryside. 

Just over a month til selection too...


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 8, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Went to Comic Con today and got a few photo's and autographs of some favourite TV characters...Amanda Tapping - Stargate and Sanctuary, Jewel Staite Firefly and Stargate Atlantis and few others too! really nice people...


I've just recently discovered Firefly myself and am now thoroughly hooked. I can't believe I never knew about it before. it's a shame it only laster 14 episodes. The writing and characters were so good it should have lasted for years.

Saw this today and it gave me a good laugh. I hope they run their trains better than they make their calenders. Maybe some one was trying to put off tax day by a day.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 8, 2014)

My room in camp is next to the cell tower....super high speed internet.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2014)

T Bolt said:


> I've just recently discovered Firefly myself and am now thoroughly hooked. I can't believe I never knew about it before. it's a shame it only laster 14 episodes. The writing and characters were so good it should have lasted for years.



Well mate I have signed pictures of me and Kaylee....Jewel Staite. 

bring back Firefly!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 9, 2014)

You lucky dog!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2014)

Swansea beat Cardiff in the Varsity Mens rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2014)

T Bolt said:


> You lucky dog!



Oh yeah baby...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2014)

BBC Sport - Premiership: Sale Sharks 12-27 Harlequins


----------



## Alex . (Apr 11, 2014)

This picture was just on Victoria Air's facebook page... Mosquito being fuelled up and ready for engine runs! Number 2, excellent

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 11, 2014)

Went grocery shopping with mom today, driving for her.
At the supermarket, one of the young people working there pulled me aside while I was waiting for the groceries to be run through the cash register; mom was waiting to pay when it was done, while I was busy putting everything in the cart.
The young shop assistant told me that I should keep a sharp eye on the scruffy-looking man standing behind her, he was known to steal purses and money from elderly people, women in particular.
"Oh, you know him, then?" She didn't reply to that, and I thanked her big time.
Then I kept a sharp eye on the man as I put mom's groceries in the cart.
At one point he was very very busy keeping an eye on my mom's purse as he stood there, while mom was paying for her groceries.
I glared at him, and the next moment he lifted his head and accidentally made eye contact with me. I held the eye contact, making damn sure that he knew 100 % that I was watching him, and watching him and his hands good and constantly. I even think I gave him a good long glare, not just a look. 
Finally he lowered his gaze, and to my great satisfaction he looked like he would have loved to be anywhere else but right where he was. He knew that I knew about him, I'm pretty sure about that. And he was definitely uncomfortable once he found out that I was watching him.
For the rest of the shopping at the baker's in the supermarket, and at the newspaper stand, I made sure to stay right behind mom, so that no-one could get to her.
And you know what?
First of all, I'm very very grateful that the young shop assistant warned me, and second, it felt incredibly _good _to be able to look after mom, and make damn sure that she was safe. I went straight into bodyguard mode, which was a great feeling. 
Frankly, I don't know what I would have done if he had attempted to get at mom's purse, but I'm pretty sure that my glaring at that %ï¿½%ï¿½ low-life - and my black mohawk - must have made him think more than twice. 
I'm _proud_ to say that I did damn well to make mom sure that mom was safe and secure.  
Hm, I must have one hell of a glare when I'm angry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2014)

Well done Maria!
"The eyes of doom" look can work wonders - it's great when some young w***er who thinks he's 'Jack the lad' suddenly gets that hard stare from some older git like me, which says " one wrong move, and you'll need new trousers - after you wake up!", and they sort of slink off meekly !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2014)

With Terry here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2014)

OK..... Maria's Icy stare has made my day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 12, 2014)

Man, I'm having flashbacks of women glaring at me now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2014)

Well done Maria! *big hug!*


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks Jan! *big hug right back*


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2014)

take my wife to Visit to see the father in Law, and he is doing fine....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2014)

my testing machine problem seems to be solved.....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2014)

Nothing so far...


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 15, 2014)

After a week of slogging around in knee deep mud, it's Friday. 15 1/2 hours until home. 

Geo


----------



## Alex . (Apr 15, 2014)

Lovely ride on the bike, bit of work and going for a quick coffee catch up with my mate then back to dissertation work. Life is good


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok, 10 day break1


----------



## javlin (Apr 17, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Ok, 10 day break1



lucky dog!


----------



## Alex . (Apr 17, 2014)

The end is in sight of my dissertation, a couple more days and I can edit and submit. Last ever assignment. Ever...A good feeling


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2014)

HOLIDAY! Finally getting a break having been on the go since New Year, exams straight back into lectures into big course work deadline is unpleasant...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2014)

first day of sleeping in for a week!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 18, 2014)

4 day Easter weekend. Hopefully the weather will co-operate as there is lots to do outside after a ridiculously long winter.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2014)

BBC Sport - Lewis Hamilton takes stunning pole for Mercedes in China


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2014)

Son's friend dropped in to Give my car a cut and polish, scrubbed up nice!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 21, 2014)

Annie and I were paintin fools today. 
Hallway, 
wall behind my display cabs,
and a wall in the bedroom..........

Just walls in the lounge room, dining room and three in bedroom to go.


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 21, 2014)

I am sitting in the sun out of the breeze in the beer garden of the Ship Inn next to the canal with a pint of beer in easy reach munching some lovely Onion rings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2014)

It maybe the near the end of April and past Easter but I managed to go skiing today


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2014)

finished my primary painting for my GB build and a couple of nice comments on my cars shiny finish!


----------



## Pong (Apr 23, 2014)

Knowing this place is still doing well after being away for so long

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 23, 2014)

PONG!!!!!


----------



## javlin (Apr 24, 2014)

Pong said:


> Knowing this place is still doing well after being away for so long



You kick'in Pong  what was the deal? the storm last season?


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 24, 2014)

javlin said:


> You kick'in Pong  what was the deal? the storm last season?


A terrible Typhoon nailed the Phillippines several months ago


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 24, 2014)

George Clooney got upset by an un-flattering comment about Pres. Obama.


----------



## Alex . (Apr 24, 2014)

My sister is now engaged, my future brother in law proposed in front of the Trevi fountain in Rome. Really really happy for her!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 24, 2014)

Very cool, and what a great place to propose.


----------



## Alex . (Apr 24, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very cool, and what a great place to propose.



I know! I was surprised as he is quite a shy guy. He's got guts go to one knee in such a busy place!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2014)

That's cool Alex!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice one !


----------



## N4521U (Apr 26, 2014)

I proposed on a freezinass day at the Japanese Tea Garden in Golden Gate Park, San Francisco...... brrrrrrrrr


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice Bill


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2014)

Good stuff Bill, my one and only visit to golden gate Park was in 1980 for a Lacrosse game where the fog rolled in and you couldn't see the other end of the field!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2014)

BBC Sport - Heineken Cup semi-final: Saracens 46-6 Clermont Auvergne


----------



## Alex . (Apr 27, 2014)

Just won an SLR on ebay, Nikon D3100


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2014)

Heck, when I saw 'SLR', I thought you meant the 7.62mm L1A1 rifle !!!
Nice catch there Alex.

My good thing today - received a second-hand book via e-bay, which was very cheap, and in pristine condition. When I opened the cover, there were the signatures of the author, and Gp.Cpt 'Hamish' Mahaddie !!
Result !


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2014)

BBC Sport - Heineken Cup semi-final: Toulon 24-16 Munster


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 28, 2014)

Heck of a bonus, Terry!

And while you're at it, tell me why the British used pink parachutes during the 60's


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2014)

Actually nothing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2014)

about the same as Wojtek, but i'm not unhappy!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Heck of a bonus, Terry!
> 
> And while you're at it, tell me why the British used pink parachutes during the 60's



Pink parachute canopies were used for supply drops, before the days of true 'Heavy Drop' and 'ULLA' systems. There were a number of colour-coded supply parachute canopies, each colour denoting a certain type of stores - ammo, fuel. rations etc.
I can't remember the colour designations , but I think pink was for ammo.
Military man-carrying (paratrooping) canopies were (and still are) a light khaki/olive colour, except on the basic para course, where white canopies are used for the stick on one side of the aircraft, with the olive on the other side, with the reserve 'chute canopy normally just white.
Special Forces, 'ram air' free-fall canopies can be dependent on use, with pale blue, black and DPM camouflage being employed.
Parachute canopy colours on ejection seats are dependent on the type of 'chute/seat, and are normally segmented into white, olive, sand and orange, to be used as a camouflage shelter in the three basic terrain types, with orange for rescue attention. The 'aeroconical'-type canopy is normally part red, part white, but again can be the four-colour segmented type.
Puce green and 'dayglo' pink canopies are used by very dodgy civilian free-fallers, along with diamante jump boots and Lyrca underpants ............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 29, 2014)

Great info, thanks, Terry!

The reason why I asked, is because I saw pink canopies for sale in a military surplus catalogue. They said these were 1960's vintage, British military. The diameter is fairly good sized, too...perhaps 18-20 feet across (estimating from their photo).


----------



## Alex . (Apr 29, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Heck, when I saw 'SLR', I thought you meant the 7.62mm L1A1 rifle !!!
> Nice catch there Alex.



I wish! None of this 5.56mm malarkey...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2014)

Exactly! Shoot at something with the SLR, and it stays shot!!
Dave, they sound like the small, supply-drop canopies, used on 'door bundles' and the traditional, WW2-type container or pannier drops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 29, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Great info, thanks, Terry!
> 
> The reason why I asked, is because I saw pink canopies for sale in a military surplus catalogue. They said these were 1960's vintage, British military. The diameter is fairly good sized, too...perhaps 18-20 feet across (estimating from their photo).



I'd buy it. Due to your recent "run in" with an idiot armed with a car, I'm thinking "ejection seat" installed in your next car.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 29, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I'd buy it. Due to your recent "run in" with an idiot armed with a car, I'm thinking "ejection seat" installed in your next car.




Not sure about an ejection seat, though. Perhaps just get something a little more solid to repel any future encroachments into my personal space?


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 29, 2014)

Yea, but the gas mileage would kill you.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 30, 2014)

T Bolt said:


> Yea, but the gas mileage would kill you.


Couldn't be any worse than the pickup I used to own, years back...

A 1973 Dodge 1-ton Power Wagon with a Magnum 440, 727 Taskflight trans and a 2-speed rear differential. It had the Club cab and factory 9' bed with a payload capable of 2,200 pounds. I was lucky as hell if I got 9 miles to the gallon with it, but then again, there was nothing this monster could not handle.

hmm...now that I think about it, if I was in this Dodge last year, it would have probably used that old gal's Buick as a speed-bump...

Naw...I'll stick with the Panther


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah stick with the Panther mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2014)

I was called my workmate who had a knee surgery a week ago. Unfortunately there appeared complications after that. But now he is fine and getting well.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 30, 2014)

Rode my Harley to work today...went the loooong way

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 30, 2014)

The weekend. 90 minutes to home. 

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2014)

Went to a very interesting lecture this evening by Sir Simon Wessely the incoming President of the Royal College of Psychiatrists at Aberdeen Medical School on "Shellshock Or Cowardice: The Life Death Of Private Harry Farr" 

Simon Wessely - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Harry Farr - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Not sure about an ejection seat, though. Perhaps just get something a little more solid to repel any future encroachments into my personal space?



Excellent choice!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (May 2, 2014)

My Annie and I had a nice Friday dinner date tonight!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2014)

Westham 2 Tottenham 0


----------



## javlin (May 4, 2014)

Alex . said:


> I wish! None of this 5.56mm malarkey...



I hear ya brother 30 cal and 8mm all the way 22's are for plink'in.


----------



## Marcel (May 4, 2014)

Going back home today. It's been great in the US, had a great time with Chris, but now it's to to get back to my wife and my boys.


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2014)

BBC Sport - Premiership: Exeter Chiefs 29-30 Harlequins


----------



## Old Wizard (May 8, 2014)

Got an unexpected package in the mail today and got a real surprise [a WTF kind].
Enclosed were baby milk substitute products and a nipple! I suppose I could buy a
baby bottle and drink my milk that way.
The package was addressed to me.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (May 10, 2014)

Old Wizard said:


> I suppose I could buy a baby bottle and drink my milk that way.


Forget the milk, put bourbon in there!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 10, 2014)

For me it would be Appleton Estate Jamaica rum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2014)

BBC Sport - Premiership: Harlequins 19-16 Bath


----------



## fastmongrel (May 11, 2014)

Went Mountain Biking with the lads. It was blowing a gale, muddy, horizontal rain with occasional sleet and mud glorious mud up to the eyeballs mud. Every climb was into the gale but the descents were absolutely mental fast and slippy, we had a cracking ride one of those rides where everyone was on form and we only had one puncture. Then back to the pub to sit next to a log fire and eat good food drink, good beer and spin some bullsh*t. 

Did I mention the MUD


----------



## A4K (May 11, 2014)

Nice one mate!

As for Wiz'...


----------



## fubar57 (May 13, 2014)

It's Friday, 13.5 hours until home.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2014)

I know there are International date line George, and Canada is behind UK time by varying amounts - but it's still Tuesday here.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 13, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Forget the milk, put bourbon in there!



Don't forget, there is still a bottle ready for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2014)

little parcel on the doorstep from hannants...


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2014)

Last piece of coursework for the handed in today! Only exams and placement left now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 15, 2014)

Good on you!


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2014)

Nice one Hugh !


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2014)

With all above Hugh !


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2014)

Good luck Hugh!


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2014)

Cheers guys. Got some tickets to the Heineken Cup rugby final in Cardiff to celebrate. Should be a cracking game!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2014)

Beautiful morning flying today. Not a cloud in the sky. I only wish I would have had infinate fuel, time and more importantly money...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 17, 2014)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Beautiful morning flying today. Not a cloud in the sky. I only wish I would have had infinate fuel, time and more importantly money...



A-Fricken-Men!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2014)

Our lacrosse Club celebrated 100 years last night, we had a big show with a lot of old Faces turning up from years gone by....great to talk to these old friends....


----------



## Glider (May 21, 2014)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Beautiful morning flying today. Not a cloud in the sky. I only wish I would have had infinate fuel, time and more importantly money...



Try Gliding, no fuel to worry about and it's cheaper


----------



## Glider (May 21, 2014)

I had to smile at the news that France has ordered 2000 new trains to find that they are too big for a lot of the stations.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 21, 2014)

Bought myself an vintage aircraft over the weekend. Should arrive tomorrow. Have to put it all together, supply an engine, radio equipement and learn to fly the doggone thing.
It's a 1/5 Pica kit of a Waco YMF biplane, this is what I hope she looks like when I'm finished putting everything together.








IMHO one of the prettiest Bipes ever produced, but I can only afford the radio control version

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 21, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 21, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Excellent!



Thanks. Ideally I'd like to put a nice multi-cylinder model radial in it, but that's much to far out of my price range. A big 4 stroke nitro burner is what I'll be putting in this when the time comes. Maybe a smoke system to show off a little when stunting?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2014)

The EAGLES are coming back to Australia in Feb /Mar next year.!


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2014)

BBC Sport - England v Sri Lanka: Chris Jordan stars as hosts win first ODI

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (May 22, 2014)

I got the last of a new Living Room set sounds funny for a guy but I have been wanting new furniture for the last three years.This set is definitly a little more of the male persuasion than the last set.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 22, 2014)

Man I can totally understand. Good for you!


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2014)

In Cardiff for the Heineken cup final rugby, got my tickets. Here is hoping for a good game!


----------



## fastmongrel (May 24, 2014)

With Sarries playing Farrel, Wigglesworth and Bosch I imagine it will be a kickfest.


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2014)

You would of thought so. It wasn't that much, was certainly a good game to watch. I'm pleased Jonny went out on a high, the response to him in the stadium at the end was immense. Not often you get 60,000 people rise as one for one man. I'm so happy I could of been a part of it (despite the cost)...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2014)

Found the float for my Bv222 had slid down between the seats in a rather awkward spot rather difficult to see, but the torch solved the problem!


----------



## Wildcat (May 27, 2014)

I purchased my tickets for the Queen concert set for Sept 1 here in Brisbane. Man am I excited to see Brian May play!!!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 27, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2014)

BBC Sport - England v Sri Lanka: Chris Jordan shines in Old Trafford rout


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2014)

BBC Sport - Jonny Wilkinson ends career with Toulon victory in Top 14 final


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2014)

got tickets to see the Eagles down under in Feb 2015!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2014)

4 day weekend...starts now...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 5, 2014)

Last day of work this week. Taking June 6th off to head to a the Fagen Fighers Museum in Granite Falls, MN. to commemorate the 70th of the D-Day landings.
They are going to fly many of thier aircraft troughtout the day. Should be a nice show if the rain holds off.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2014)

My new digs....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 6, 2014)

Congrats amigo! Nice hacienda!


----------



## gumbyk (Jun 6, 2014)

IT'S BEER O'CLOCK!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 6, 2014)

Way cool Buck and congratulations Chris!


----------



## rochie (Jun 6, 2014)

was watching a news report on the D-Day commemarations, a mass Para drop was being watched by some Veterans.

this 91 year old Para who jumped on D-Day turns to his mate and says "they are a bit high arn't they" 

love it !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 6, 2014)

Very cool Chris. Looks like a very nice place.

For me it's a half day at work today then off to the lake.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2014)

Sleep in, finished my GB build and took SWMBO to visit her father who is doing well...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 8, 2014)

If I was going to the lake, I would have to Jump init!
Wayne, is good news.

Mine? My wife had a day off from her mother!!!!!!
And we ate Junk food!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2014)

BBC Sport - Canadian GP: Ricciardo wins ahead of Rosberg, Hamilton retires


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks Bill.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 10, 2014)

Dead tired yesterday with my back killing me. slept for 12 hours last night and used the inversion table for my back this morning and feel like a new man.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 12, 2014)

Finally found a job after 10 months of unemployment and in aviation no less. I also Aced my exam for composites; one more step towards my A&P license. 

My job is with Aerostar Jet Charter. They hired me on as a mechanic apprentice until I have my A&P, giving me experience I couldn't get any other way. Found out yesterday that it was Aerostar who ferried Queen (the rock group) around the country for their performances. They are making sure I finish my education by sending me to class on time, even if a job comes up that needs to get done.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2014)

Great info Mate. And congrats.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 12, 2014)

Njaco said:


> My new digs....................
> 
> View attachment 264435



Very nice Chris. That is what I always imagined a house in Anytown, U.S.A. looked like.

Outstanding NFN. Congratulations.

Geo


----------



## N4521U (Jun 12, 2014)

T Bolt said:


> Dead tired yesterday with my back killing me. slept for 12 hours last night and used the inversion table for my back this morning and feel like a new man.



Inversion table? 
Does this mean you were upside down, hanging by your feet?
Or, hanging Under the bed????

Just askin.
I have an L5 going away on me.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks guys... 

On inversion tables, they are great for bad backs. They let you lay from horizontal to on your head attached only by your ankles. It lets gravity use your body weight to stretch your back.. We own one as well and it has saved my wife's back from the pain she use to have. Good stuff there T-Bolt.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2014)

I don't have back problems but that does feel great to use.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 13, 2014)

Sleep like a bat, I wonder if that is why they hang by their....... nah.


----------



## rochie (Jun 13, 2014)

the sight of staff chasing an errent squirrel that had wandered into the resaurant for breakfast.

"stop chasing it you'll scare " it says one as said squirrel promptly turns and bites her before running out !

oh the irony !


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 13, 2014)

Was it a red squirrel or a gray squirrel?


----------



## rochie (Jun 13, 2014)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Was it a red squirrel or a gray squirrel?


grey !

might shoot it tomorrow and put it on specials menu !


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 13, 2014)

I've heard about those. As I understand it, England has ok'd the killing of those but leave the red ones alone. Hmmmm.... American Gray and British Red, looks like another Silly American gone amok.


----------



## rochie (Jun 13, 2014)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> I've heard about those. As I understand it, England has ok'd the killing of those but leave the red ones alone. Hmmmm.... American Gray and British Red, looks like another Silly American gone amok.



yep grey ones are fair game, bloody colonials !


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 13, 2014)

Just dress up the carcass with some Red, White, and Blue sauce and hum God save the Queen.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 13, 2014)

Here you go Bill. Can't imagine sleeping like that. I have mine set at about 45 degrees and can only stand it for a minute of two at a time. Makes me feel like my eyes are gonna pop out. I usually tilt it for a minute, then go horizontal and rest for a minute or two, then repeat another two or three times. That's all it takes. I swear by it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 13, 2014)

Yup, that's the one. I can't imagine sleeping on it either. I don't hang so much because I tend to get red marks on my face from too much blood. Thanks for posting...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2014)

A glass of red wine.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2014)

My grandmother used to make the best squirrel dumplings.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2014)

BBC Sport - World Cup: Spain 1-5 Netherlands


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2014)

EXAMS ARE OVER!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> EXAMS ARE OVER!!



CONGRATULATIONS DOC!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2014)

Congratulations Doctor.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2014)

Well done Doctor Hugh !


----------



## rochie (Jun 19, 2014)

Doctor Who ?

oh Hugh, wel done mate !

Terry can i borrow your coat, better get hat as well ?


----------



## N4521U (Jun 19, 2014)

T Bolt said:


> Here you go Bill. Can't imagine sleeping like that. I have mine set at about 45 degrees and can only stand it for a minute of two at a time. Makes me feel like my eyes are gonna pop out. I usually tilt it for a minute, then go horizontal and rest for a minute or two, then repeat another two or three times. That's all it takes. I swear by it.



My uncle had one of them things in the 80's, a fad then over here, oops, in the States!
The way mylower back is I'd have to hang there for a week.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2014)

Friday, next step to the weekend....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2014)

BBC Sport - Argentina 19-21 Scotland


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 23, 2014)

Someone left behind a $20 dollar bill in the cash machine. Felt kinda guilty just taking it, but not that much. Think I might donate it to the food raflle at work and try to win a extra days vacation.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 24, 2014)

Finally having pulled myself together to try and overcome my fear of dentists, and undergoing the full workover after 11 years of neglect. To be brutally honest, the fear of losing my teeth is bigger than my fear of dentists. 
Was going in today to have a chipped molar checked, my dentist thought it might mean a root canal treatment - it didn't, yay!  (That's 3 grand in dkk saved, guys..phew alright!!!  )
Plus the relaxing pill that he had given me worked like a charm; I almost fell asleep while my dentist was busy removing the old amalgam filling, and replaced it with a new special plastic filling.
You *know* that the downer is working, when Mr. Dentist is telling you: "Alright Maria, please open your mouth a little more while I remove the last tricky bit of the old filling, please?", and I was thinking: "STFU and let me sleep!" 
Phew!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2014)

not a dentist fan either Maria.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2014)

BBC Sport - Andy Murray beats Blaz Rola in Wimbledon second round


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2014)

Won our Lacrosse game 10 to 8...not gonna win too many this season...


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 29, 2014)

A Hurricane and Spitfire flew over our house at about 500 feet this morning. Aah 24 cylinders sounds so good.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> A Hurricane and Spitfire flew over our house at about 500 feet this morning. Aah 24 cylinders sounds so good.



I'd like to hear AND see that!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2014)

BBC Sport - Andy Murray beats Kevin Anderson under Wimbledon roof


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 1, 2014)

Finally figuring out why a laptop a customer sent in for repair had video to an external monitor, but very dim video to the build in lcd. Found a open fuse and some corroded caps/resistors/chips immediately, but took a day and a half of metering to find a tiny little crack in a circuit trace that wasn't even visible under the microscope. Now if I can figure out why the network adapter on thier other laptop doesn't work I'll be done with thier beat up laptops for a while.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2014)

Dang, what the heck are they using them for?????


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 1, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dang, what the heck are they using them for?????



Marines are using them, from the looks of some of them I think they use them for pounding nails?


----------



## rochie (Jul 1, 2014)

Plenty of time at my model bench today


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2014)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Marines are using them, from the looks of some of them I think they use them for pounding nails?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2014)

Actually... nothing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2014)

One more sleep and Holidays!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 3, 2014)

Just got done baking a big loaf of home made banana bread. Man does it smell good as it bakes. Now just need to wait for it to cool off and the butter to warm up a little.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 3, 2014)

Did an oil change on my car and found the source of the water leak in the driver's cockpit (been looking for ages for that) and removed the big ass fuse and cable some numpty boy racer had left inside the interior trim panels that connected the stereo to the sub woofer he had in the back - long gone of course. Also discovered I need to change a CV boot and probably the joint as well; not so good, but a mate has said he'd help for a bottle of rum. I've never done it before, so will be a challenge.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2014)

first day of 3 weeks holiday!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2014)

Got an e-mail this morning from my youngest daughter (21 last week) who's at University in London - she's going to try to meet up with me at 'Flying Legends' at Duxford this coming weekend !
The sound of Merlins - brilliant!
An open airfield - fantastic !
My little girl coming to the air show - PRICELESS !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 7, 2014)

That's awesome Terry!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2014)

That's great old boy!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2014)

BBC Sport - Lewis Hamilton wins classic British GP after Nico Rosberg retires


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 7, 2014)

Working at the Addison airport today and what gets towed past but a.... He 111 and I believe it is in flying condition but I mostlikely am wrong. 
I didn't think I would ever see one of them and they are bigger than I imagined. It was brought to sit outside Fifi's hanger. (Fifi is the name of the only flying B-29 as I understand it.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2014)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Working at the Addison airport today and what gets towed past but a.... He 111 and I believe it is in flying condition but I mostlikely am wrong.
> I didn't think I would ever see one of them and they are bigger than I imagined. It was brought to sit outside Fifi's hanger. (Fifi is the name of the only flying B-29 as I understand it.)



and you forgot your camera right....bummer....


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 8, 2014)

It's Friday for me. On top of that, the woman who I've been training as a haul truck drive(and is totally untrainable) isn't with me today. 13 hours until home 

Geo


----------



## rochie (Jul 8, 2014)

spent the first half of my day in a local school taking classes of 5 - 9 year olds and teaching them about salads and healthy eating.

kids were brilliant and got involved, especially when i told them the mozzarella balls were monkey brains !

they loved it, getting their hands dirty ripping up salad leaves, mozzarella etc and making big bowls of salad then fruit salads later


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 8, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> and you forgot your camera right....bummer....


Actually no, I have a picture of it on my phone, now how to download it so that everyone can see it. I'll go back to my cave and figure it out.


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 9, 2014)

Chris Froome crashing out of the Tour De France was a downer but watching Geraint Thomas and Richie Porte battle terrible conditions and the shock of losing their team leader to pull back time cheered me up immensely. The Pave cobbles of Northern France take no prisoners.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 10, 2014)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Actually no, I have a picture of it on my phone, now how to download it so that everyone can see it. I'll go back to my cave and figure it out.



Just plug your phone into the computer like you're gonna charge it, choose to Link it instead of charge.
Go to Explorer, look for Phone, then Pictures, badabing!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2014)

2 more days, and 1 full week off!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 10, 2014)

Next week, right shoulder surgery........................ Sh!t.

Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2014)

A good sleep in...


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 11, 2014)

Internet is up and running at work after being down all week.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2014)

Medics touch rugby team won the west Wales touch rugby Bowl trophy...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2014)

7 days of no <bleeping> work!


----------



## at6 (Jul 11, 2014)

My Cheagle, Rocky the wonderdog chewing on my hand. He's my constant shadow and likes to bite and chew my right hand while playing. In case you're wondering what a cheagle is, it is a mix of chihuahua and beagle.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2014)

Passed half my exams for the year...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 12, 2014)

Good news Dr. Gnomey. When you graduate, Northern B.C. is screaming for doctors.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> Passed half my exams for the year...



You sir, deserve bacon!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2014)

Well done Hugh!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2014)

Great stuff Hugh ! Now, about this constant pain in my shoulder............
My good stuff happened on Sunday, when my youngest daughter came up to Duxford from London, and spent the day with me at Flying Legends, got soaked in the two rain storms, and then enjoyed a BBQ back at the camp site, before getting the train back from Cambridge.
Been looking at the 'family snaps' we had taken, by friends on the camp site, and it's clear she was happy and enjoyed herself!
I now have to send her details of all air shows in the UK ............. seems it runs in the family!!
Oh, and it was her idea that I wear the hat backwards! Shame, as the peak hid the lines and creases in my face!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 15, 2014)

Someone else looks very happy Terry. Glad she had a good time.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 15, 2014)

Terry, that is just awesome!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 16, 2014)

You have some good genes there Terry! Glad you both had fun!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2014)

great Pic Terry, glad you had a good time!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank guys, it was worth getting literally soaked to the skin, and having to put up with the officious oaf attendant in the 'Wheelchair Users' enclosure. 
He insisted that no one could stand up - they had to remain seated. A fair point, to prevent obstructing the view of other spectators - but when he rushed over and had a real 'go' at me, in a very rude and 'jobsworth' fashion, I got slightly p*ssed off. 
After I had politely pointed out that I was only standing up to take photos to my _left_, over the heads of _all _the other spectators, and that I couldn't possibly be obstruction anyone's view, as I was in the right-hand corner of the front row, in an enclosure which was forward of the main spectator line by some 30 meters, and that there was no one behind me for approximately 250 meters, he scuttled back to his little hut at the entrance.
But he pounced on any one who stood up - even if they were going to the toilet!
D*ckhead!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2014)

Yea, idiots of all nations hate when you use logic on them. Well done sir!


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jul 16, 2014)

What cheered me up today was the sweet sound of a T-6 Texan/Harvard as it flew over my Grandparent's house! I believe it may have come from Pensacola's NAS but I don't know... And just now once I think I'm finished typing, a T-33 flies over! Man this is pretty great day!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2014)

Second half of the exams results came out today and its now official. I am half way through medical school  !!

In 2 years and 2 weeks (give or take and I'm not counting) I will walk on the ward as a qualified doctor (all things going well therefore you have had your prior warnings).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 16, 2014)

Great to hear Dr. Gnomey. Good luck with the rest of your schooling.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 16, 2014)

Great news! Congrats!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2014)

Good stuff Hugh!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2014)

Awesome there Dr Flight Surgeon!


----------



## javlin (Jul 17, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> 2 more days, and 1 full week off!



I am sure the other half will find something to interrupt your time?Mine has been doing it all summer since she is out of school I am not taking anymore time till after August!



Airframes said:


> Great stuff Hugh ! Now, about this constant pain in my shoulder............
> My good stuff happened on Sunday, when my youngest daughter came up to Duxford from London, and spent the day with me at Flying Legends, got soaked in the two rain storms, and then enjoyed a BBQ back at the camp site, before getting the train back from Cambridge.
> Been looking at the 'family snaps' we had taken, by friends on the camp site, and it's clear she was happy and enjoyed herself!
> I now have to send her details of all air shows in the UK ............. seems it runs in the family!!
> Oh, and it was her idea that I wear the hat backwards! Shame, as the peak hid the lines and creases in my face!!



That's cool Terry and it looks like a good time had by all except Mr.D*ckhead


----------



## javlin (Jul 17, 2014)

As for me I am happy to see my 16yr old Lab Raven doing alittle better the last few days.She has been panting/breathing hard since winter just figured it just came about from age.Then last week she got work raspy sound came about and could not walk without it occurring.So I decided it was time for a visit to the vet(maybe 5X times) and the vet said no heart murmurs sounded good.We came home with antibiotics,steroids and a light pain med for her hip and the raspy breathing is cut in half and she is moving about much better.It appears the Vet's idea about swollen/inflamed throat was a right prognosis with the antibiotics as a CYA encase.I just want the ole girl to live out her days as comfortable as possible.She has been a good friend over the years standing right beside all through Katrina and protected the neighborhood quite well.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2014)

That's awesome to hear - there is no better friend than a dog by your side.


----------



## at6 (Jul 18, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> Second half of the exams results came out today and its now official. I am half way through medical school  !!
> 
> In 2 years and 2 weeks (give or take and I'm not counting) I will walk on the ward as a qualified doctor (all things going well therefore you have had your prior warnings).



If I should ever end up in Canada, please don't suggest a prostate exam. I only allow female doctors to do those as their fingers are so much more gentle. Congrats on passing your exams.


----------



## at6 (Jul 18, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Hugh ! Now, about this constant pain in my shoulder............
> My good stuff happened on Sunday, when my youngest daughter came up to Duxford from London, and spent the day with me at Flying Legends, got soaked in the two rain storms, and then enjoyed a BBQ back at the camp site, before getting the train back from Cambridge.
> Been looking at the 'family snaps' we had taken, by friends on the camp site, and it's clear she was happy and enjoyed herself!
> I now have to send her details of all air shows in the UK ............. seems it runs in the family!!
> Oh, and it was her idea that I wear the hat backwards! Shame, as the peak hid the lines and creases in my face!!


A beautiful girl who camps and likes airshows? You sir have brought up the perfect woman.


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 18, 2014)

I got to drive and tinker with a 1929 Bentley 6 1/2 litre open top tourer. Its a customers pride and joy and he wanted to take it to a show at the weekend but it was misfiring and taking a lot of cranking to fire up. The boss asked me to look at it partly because I am the only one old enough to know what a magneto is and I am the only one with a set of Whitworth and BA tools, I fitted new spark plugs and retimed it. Of course it needed a test drive and someone had to do it It was hell and I suffered in the sunshine 

I did stall it twice though kept forgetting the clutch and brake pedals are reversed from a modern day motor.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 18, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> I did stall it twice though kept forgetting the clutch and brake pedals are reversed from a modern day motor.


Sounds like that was the toughest part of the work day! 

As far as the "old school" controls, try driving a vehicle that has the points advance and throttle in the center of the steering wheel (and a limited hand-clutch on the gear shifter)


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2014)

at6 said:


> If I should ever end up in Canada, please don't suggest a prostate exam. I only allow female doctors to do those as their fingers are so much more gentle. Congrats on passing your exams.



I'm told I have a gentle touch my most of my patients so far...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> I got to drive and tinker with a 1929 Bentley 6 1/2 litre open top tourer. Its a customers pride and joy and he wanted to take it to a show at the weekend but it was misfiring and taking a lot of cranking to fire up. The boss asked me to look at it partly because I am the only one old enough to know what a magneto is and I am the only one with a set of Whitworth and BA tools, I fitted new spark plugs and retimed it. Of course it needed a test drive and someone had to do it It was hell and I suffered in the sunshine
> 
> I did stall it twice though kept forgetting the clutch and brake pedals are reversed from a modern day motor.



Pics man, where are the pics????


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 19, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Pics man, where are the pics????



Guess which day I left my phone at home 

If I had thought on I could have borrowed a phone off one of the other guys but I just threw the tools in the work van and went round to the customers house. I have been kicking myself at regular intervals since


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 19, 2014)

My reward for Bentley fixing yesterday has just been dropped off. Timothy Taylors Landlord is one of my fave beers glug glug glug 

http://timothytaylor.co.uk/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2014)

nothing cheered me up today....but then nothing annoyed me either....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2014)

BBC Sport - Rory McIlroy wins third major title at 2014 Open Championship


----------



## N4521U (Jul 20, 2014)

Sure isn't my ISP connection!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 22, 2014)

Last nightshift tonight, home in the morning and then 21 days vacation.

Geo


----------



## javlin (Jul 22, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Last nightshift tonight, home in the morning and then 21 days vacation.
> 
> Geo


Now that would be sweet!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 22, 2014)

Too true. When you work 7 on/7 off, a weeks vacation turns into 21 days. Still have to use up another 21 by Xmas.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 22, 2014)

Good for you, sounds like you guys really earn it!


----------



## at6 (Jul 22, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> My reward for Bentley fixing yesterday has just been dropped off. Timothy Taylors Landlord is one of my fave beers glug glug glug
> 
> Timothy Taylor's Championship Beers
> 
> View attachment 267656


Never heard of that brand before. With what we have to settle for here in the states, that would probably knock me on my a$$.


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 23, 2014)

at6 said:


> Never heard of that brand before. With what we have to settle for here in the states, that would probably knock me on my a$$.



Its 4.1% alchohol so easy to drink. I prefer beers around 4% to 5% anything more is too much and leads to wobbly knee syndrome, anything less is like drinking water out of the cats bowl. 

I am pretty sure you could get hold of it in the US but it would possibly have to be mail order from a specialist beer seller. Try the link I put up to the Timothy Taylors website they might have links to a US importer.


----------



## yulzari (Jul 24, 2014)

That this post means there are more things cheering us up than annoying us.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 25, 2014)

First day this week I can walk without a limp due to an ingrown toenail


----------



## at6 (Jul 26, 2014)

Went to the store for some supplies last night. Saw this fat thing that I thought just had be the ugliest woman I had ever seen, it was a man.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2014)

Happy that my daughter arrived safe and sound in Tokyo Japan and headed off to Osaka by train, her first trip overseas by herself to see some concerts....and the scenery.

And as a goalkeeper for my Lacrosse team I scored a goal from the defensive end of the field today when the opposition goalie strayed too far from his goal!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2014)

Good day at the Commonwealth Games yesterday...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2014)

Got some modelling done in an otherwise busy week!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2014)

BBC Sport - Glasgow 2014: Eilidh Child wins silver in 400m hurdles

BBC Sport - Glasgow 2014: David Weir powers to his first Commonwealth gold

BBC Sport - Glasgow 2014: Max Whitlock and Claudia Fragapane win third golds

BBC Sport - Glasgow 2014: Daniel Keatings strikes gold for Scotland


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2014)

The landlady of my local pub, has just given me the full set of 'The World at War' DVD's, all 26 of them - over 21 hours of WW2 film footage documentaries, from the original BBC TV series from the mid 1970's -- priceless!
A happy bunny or what ?!!?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 31, 2014)

That was a great series Terry, enjoy.

Geo


----------



## javlin (Jul 31, 2014)

That is to cool Terry


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2014)

It's F-R-I-D-A-Y and weekend!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2014)

BBC Sport - Glasgow 2014: Lynsey Sharp overcomes illness for 800m silver


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2014)

Yep, thank christ for the weekend....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2014)

The weekend, the best invention next to beer, bacon and.....hmmm...


----------



## rochie (Aug 2, 2014)

Airframes said:


> The landlady of my local pub, has just given me the full set of 'The World at War' DVD's, all 26 of them - over 21 hours of WW2 film footage documentaries, from the original BBC TV series from the mid 1970's -- priceless!
> A happy bunny or what ?!!?



put kettle on and load disc 1, i'm on my way dogsbody !

i am 4 hours away from finishing an 80 hour working week due to staff holiday's and my breakfast chef got so drunk he thought 7 pm sunday was 7am monday and thought he was late for work.
he rode his push bike to work drunk came flying down the hill the hotel sits at the bottom of and rode straight into the side of the building !
he has a broken jaw, broken cheekbone / eye socket and a broken wrist, going to be off for weeks and with all my other chef's working overtime already i had to work 5.30am until 10pm all this week.
but is nearly over as i am finishing at 8pm local time tonight until 10am tuesday morning......bliss


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hope that you'll get a few quiet days old bean, well deserved by the sound of things!


----------



## rochie (Aug 2, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Hope that you'll get a few quiet days old bean, well deserved by the sound of things!


cheers old fruit, i am bloody knackered, did 4 weddings this week as well as normal restaurant business etc !

wish i got payed overtime though


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2014)

Blasted stupid thing, that not being paid for overtime, I know the feeling...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2014)

BBC Sport - Glasgow 2014: England men win 4x400m relay, women take bronze

BBC Sport - Tom Daley wins Glasgow 2014 Commonwealth diving gold


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2014)

Dam, he had to hit hard to break his jaw!


----------



## rochie (Aug 3, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dam, he had to hit hard to break his jaw!



yep he was in no fit state to be on his bike, how he didnt get killed by traffic on his way to work i'll never know !

came flying down a steep hill, hotel is at bottom of it and he rode straight into one of the brick gate pillars.


----------



## rochie (Aug 3, 2014)

my 18th wedding anniversary today as well !


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2014)

Happy Anniversary to you and the missus old boy!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2014)

Jolly well done old chap! You deserve at Campaign Medal !


----------



## N4521U (Aug 4, 2014)

My first marriage went 20/30
seperated at 20, divorced at 30!

But don't pay any attention to me........ I am cursed!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2014)

If anyone needs those little figures of the Bride and Groom, which sit on top of wedding cakes, I have a box-full going spare !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 4, 2014)

Happy Anniversary amigo!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2014)

Congrats Karl.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 5, 2014)

Congrats Karl! I'm gonna have my 20th in a few months.


----------



## rochie (Aug 5, 2014)

thank you chaps.

the secret is me working 16 hour days, the wife being asleep by the time i get home and not awake when i set off the next morning....easy !

holidays are a bit dicey though too much time together !!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 5, 2014)

Congrats Karl.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2014)

Get it sorted Karl - holidays are the time for wive's to go shopping, whilst the men go to air shows for a week or two !!
Hmm. I wonder why I'm no longer married ...................................


----------



## yulzari (Aug 5, 2014)

Electrician came yesterday to connect my photovoltaic panels on the barn. He had his Martini Henry MkIV rifle in the van so I brought mine out to compare, as one does. He tells me he knows of a WW1 training set of trenches a few kilometres away and will let me know when he next goes there so I can take a look. Overgrown with trees but all the practice trenches can still be traced. How about that for the 100 years anniversary of the war! Or 97th ish if you are American.


----------



## at6 (Aug 5, 2014)

Went to the market today and released a silent but ultra potent botty burp by the meat section. Then stood back and watched with amusement when others walked up to the meat.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2014)

This song ... Kitaro Cover - Winds blows over the hill - Tyros5 Vsti 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ezn3DdtDLSY_


----------



## javlin (Aug 7, 2014)

at6 said:


> Went to the market today and released a silent but ultra potent botty burp by the meat section. Then stood back and watched with amusement when others walked up to the meat.



You are cruel


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Well, it made me laugh anyway....124 in IQ, f*ck knows what that means, more than my shoe size anyway and I _can_, tie them there shoe laces...and I _do_ dress myself in the morning!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2014)

But I've told you before, that pink dress does_ not_ go with those green stilletoes !!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2014)

A pink dress? Hasn't been a men's one there?


----------



## at6 (Aug 8, 2014)

I did this yesterday but was too worn out to post last night. Went 40 miles east of Fresno and for this first time in 36 years used my 22 and my 'boomstick". That's what I call my 12 gauge. My neighbor was there with his guns and I got to fire an SKS and a Mossin nagant. My right hand is sore from the recoil of "Mr Boomstick" but well worth the soreness.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2014)

lol...if your hand is sore from a 12 gauge, then my .300 Savage would tear you a new one...


----------



## at6 (Aug 9, 2014)

I think I might have held it wrong. But then again it was the first time with slugs and magnums.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2014)

A 12 gauge can certainly wear a body down, especially if it's chambered for 3" mag. And they can certainly be alot of fun to target shoot, no doubt about it.

On the otherhand, my .300 Savage is one of those kind of rifles that you may want to take to the range to run a few rounds through to sight in, but after the 5 round, pain starts reducing the fun factor quickly. It's also not the type of rifle you want to let a first-timer try, because chances are, it will end up in the dirt.


----------



## javlin (Aug 9, 2014)

at6 said:


> I did this yesterday but was too worn out to post last night. Went 40 miles east of Fresno and for this first time in 36 years used my 22 and my 'boomstick". That's what I call my 12 gauge. My neighbor was there with his guns and I got to fire an SKS and a Mossin nagant. My right hand is sore from the recoil of "Mr Boomstick" but well worth the soreness.




I had a Mosin Nagant 91/30 never put many rounds thru it with that long barrel she had a little more kick even though the charge is in line with the 30-06.


----------



## at6 (Aug 9, 2014)

I put a limb saver on the 12 gauge which helps a lot. The first time I went out with it a friend of mine tried it. He sighted it like a 22 against my advice and quickly got slapped on the cheek by it. He became afraid of it after that. My only complaint with the Mosin is that it is so heavy to use after a few minutes. Outside of that it is fun. The bolt is a little stiffer than what I expected as well. The Savage sounds like it be even more fun to fire. We tore steel targets all to pieces with the Mosin nagant. Definitely a penatrator. My friend shot a small rock and we had gravel flying all over the place. I was using 3 inch magnums for the first time. Until I put the limb saver on I wasn't about to fire the magnums or the slugs. The Stevens 94F isn't exactly easy on the shoulder with some type of recoil pad.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 9, 2014)

A little lesson learned while hunting grouse with a 12 gauge...never, EVER, carry shot and slugs in the same pouch. Just sayin'.

Geo


----------



## javlin (Aug 9, 2014)

at6 said:


> The Savage sounds like it be even more fun to fire. We tore steel targets all to pieces with the Mosin nagant. Definitely a penetrator. My friend shot a small rock and we had gravel flying all over the place. .




Yes it is!as most 30cal are.I shot off-hand a steel drop box which had a casing 1/8" plate on all sides at 50yds I shot thinking I had missed it?Walking down to the target I did not small hole up front and bigger in the back 1/4" steel.The box never moved! Last comment about guns in this thread we have another for that purpose


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2014)

javlin said:


> Last comment about guns in this thread we have another for that purpose



Yep, here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/guns-we-own-9075.html


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2014)

Just finished a solid 2 days working for my brothers helping out with the beer festival they were running. Was a runaway success to the extend they had to make a beer run midway through the first afternoon...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2014)

finished masking my BV222 canopy.....


----------



## at6 (Aug 12, 2014)

Woke up to a belch in my ear from the "wonderdog". That plus sugars from Rosie and Tinkerbell at the same time.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2014)

BBC Sport - James Dasaolu wins 100m gold at European Championships

BBC Sport - Mo Farah wins 10,000m European Championship gold


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Chucked some paint on the fuselage of my GB Bird.....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2014)

BBC Sport - Adam Gemili Martyn Rooney win European golds

BBC Sport - England v India: Hosts dominate first day of final Test at Oval


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 15, 2014)

That it is FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 16, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> BBC Sport - Adam Gemili Martyn Rooney win European golds
> 
> BBC Sport - England v India: Hosts dominate first day of final Test at Oval



It was a pleasure to watch Gemili race he seems a really nice lad with none of this over the top macho crap so many sprinters seem to think is necessary.


----------



## Glider (Aug 16, 2014)

I went to the end of Southend Pier for a walk in the wind (its 1 1/3 miles long) when two Spits flew over, closely followed by the Dakota of the RAF BOB flight. Then approx 20 minutes later *both Lancaster's* went overhead flying fairly low as they were in the circuit to land at Southend Airport. Only downside is that I didn't have a camera with me. Absolute surprise and totally unexpected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> It was a pleasure to watch Gemili race he seems a really nice lad with none of this over the top macho crap so many sprinters seem to think is necessary.



He ran a cracking race as well...

BBC Sport - European Championships: Eilidh Child wins 400m hurdles gold


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 16, 2014)

Glider said:


> I went to the end of Southend Pier for a walk in the wind (its 1 1/3 miles long) when two Spits flew over, closely followed by the Dakota of the RAF BOB flight. Then approx 20 minutes later *both Lancaster's* went overhead flying fairly low as they were in the circuit to land at Southend Airport. Only downside is that I didn't have a camera with me. Absolute surprise and totally unexpected.



That had to be awesome!


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Today my wife and I finally broke down and bought a computer and installed internet service tonight!!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 17, 2014)

Messy1 said:


> Today my wife and I finally broke down and bought a computer and installed internet service tonight!!!!



Yay! Welcome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2014)

Actually not much...the day just came and went....


----------



## rochie (Aug 17, 2014)

My mate who moved to Santa Rosa, California called last night, first time we have caught up in 3 years


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2014)

BBC Sport - European Championships: Farah Rutherford help GB top table


----------



## at6 (Aug 18, 2014)

Just did my first shift as a volunteer at a no kill shelter. After the "kennel run" scooping dog poop and mopping, I got to walk and pet the dogs. There is one 8 year old chihuahua that I'm already fond of and hope that someone adopts her soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 19, 2014)

Dr Happyface assured me my shoulder opp went Perfect!
Then I told him the staff at recovery said I could take the sling off as long as I didn't................ "Yiu're gonna listen to THEM"?

I said No.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 19, 2014)

rochie said:


> My mate who moved to Santa Rosa, California called last night, first time we have caught up in 3 years



You've got......mates!?

Outside the forum!?

Besides _us!?_





Oooooooooooooo.......thump!


----------



## rochie (Aug 19, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> You've got......mates!?
> 
> Outside the forum!?
> 
> ...


Just one and I knew him before I joined here, honest!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2014)

Being able to tell Karl that I _do _have his air show ticket after all !
Yes, I had a moment of brain fade .... it happens sometimes (shut it, Jan !).


----------



## Glider (Aug 19, 2014)

I was made redundant about six years ago and decided that as I left school at sixteen, to go to University aged fifty one and train as a Psychotherapist/Counsellor. Today I received my starting date to work as a counsellor for the police where my clients will be the police officers themselves. A good day. 

Having just completed a five year degree at a top university, I can tell you that those who say that studying is no harder the older you get, have no idea what they are talking about.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CommanderBounds (Aug 20, 2014)

Ordered a New MicroSD and a little gadget that holds the battery/memory port closed shut (it's already closed shut but this is so now I won't have to worry about this god [email protected]%$ camera dropping my 30 dollar investment with pictures I forget to put on the computer!!!


----------



## at6 (Aug 20, 2014)

I finally put the last decal on my P-39 that I started 2 years ago.


----------



## rochie (Aug 21, 2014)

my Daughter did well in her end of school exams, got higher grades than was needed for her college, going to enroll later today


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice one Karl. Give April my congrats.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2014)

Good to hear Karl.

Just glad it's Friday!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2014)

That's awesome Karl, congrats!


----------



## at6 (Aug 22, 2014)

Another day with the no kill shelter walking dogs. Finally got to hold a little dog named Pomona. Shes fairly timid and didn't want to walk so I sat on a bench in the shade with her where she laid next to me and slept with head on my leg like a pillow. Talking softly to her made her relax. Also walked Chili and Roxy. Dexter, looks like pitbull, was hand full since he wanted to run.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 1, 2014)

Being beaten by my 10 year old son at aircraft recognition. Half a year ago he was not interested at all in aircraft. Then he got "bitten by the bug" and now he already knows more and is faster recognising aircraft from pictures than I am. Ah how quick youngsters learn.....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2014)

Very cool Marcel!

Well today was the first year back at uni for me, the start of my clinical years of training. Enjoying looking forward to 2 years of ward grunt work...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2014)

at6 said:


> Another day with the no kill shelter walking dogs. Finally got to hold a little dog named Pomona. Shes fairly timid and didn't want to walk so I sat on a bench in the shade with her where she laid next to me and slept with head on my leg like a pillow. Talking softly to her made her relax. Also walked Chili and Roxy. Dexter, looks like pitbull, was hand full since he wanted to run.



Very cool on you!


----------



## at6 (Sep 1, 2014)

Was working at the shelter yesterday and found out that Roxy and Otis were adopted Saturday. While I feel a sense of loss due to becoming too attached to them, I am glad that they got loving homes. Tried walking a large one named Sasha and she gets so overly excited that she ends up drawing blood with her toe nails. I tried to take her out yesterday and gave up after 5 minutes of wrestling with her. She scratched me up some more. Ended up telling her no walk for her.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2014)

Beat Cardiff Medics in the Medics Varsity Cricket match...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 6, 2014)

I love my job... I'm at the airport each day and get to see so many different aircraft taking off or landing. Last Thursday, saw 3 stearmans, DC 3 in D-Day colors, and a P-51. A couple of days prior to that got to watch a P-40 taking off and an OH-13 (mash type helicopter).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 6, 2014)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> I love my job... I'm at the airport each day and get to see so many different aircraft taking off or landing. Last Thursday, saw 3 stearmans, DC 3 in D-Day colors, and a P-51. A couple of days prior to that got to watch a P-40 taking off and an OH-13 (mash type helicopter).


 You lucky dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 6, 2014)

I'll second that!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice!!

I miss my job, really. On any given day, I would have Police vehicles, Fire trucks and all sorts of public safety apparatus in the shop...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2014)

fathers day...spoilt...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2014)

My trip back to Sweden and my holiday starts tonight....


----------



## at6 (Sep 7, 2014)

When you get to Sweden, see if you can ship a big bosomed young blond girl to Calif. One between the ages of 18 and 45 will do. Or two if you can ship twins.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2014)

BBC Sport - Italian GP: Lewis Hamilton wins after Nico Rosberg error


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Got my forum skin changed back to the good ol' style! Must be getting old as I hate change in something I get used too!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2014)

Colin Kaepernick, 49ers dominate Dallas Cowboys - NFL.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Siddley (Sep 8, 2014)

I finally made some real progress on my KG13 grip project today, and it looks like the weather has finally turned cooler. August in our part of Spain is no joke.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 13, 2014)

Best airshow in the world. Saw two whitetailed sea eagles playing and hunting together near my house. Was the only spectator present, so quiety spent a great hour watching the two.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 13, 2014)

Very cool!

Home after another week of traveling. How I missed the kiddos.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2014)

Finished the marathon application of White camo on my GB build..!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2014)

The long-awaited RAF Ventura kit was delivered by courier today - on a Sunday!
Cheered me up no end, though Heaven knows when I'll get around to building it, the way my hands have been this year !!


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 14, 2014)

RENO!!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2014)

Hearing from my youngest daughter, who is at University in London, to arrange a full day out together at Duxford next month, as we missed the September air show. It seems she has well and truly got the aviation bug ! I wonder why ....................


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2014)

No Idea Terry...do tell...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2014)

BBC News - Scottish referendum: Scotland votes 'No' to independence

BBC News - Scottish referendum: Salmond to quit after Scots vote No


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2014)

FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 19, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> BBC News - Scottish referendum: Scotland votes 'No' to independence
> 
> BBC News - Scottish referendum: Salmond to quit after Scots vote No


What the heck is the deal with that "No" vote, Hugh?

I thought that Scotland has been wanting to be an indepenant nation for centuries? I know that I have lost ancestors in various wars over the ages, like Gillies MacBean at Culloden, all in the hopes of independance.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2014)

The case was never made by the 'Yes' campaign, you can't just vote with your heart and ruin your country to spite another. There is nothing wrong with what there is now and we are better together...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 20, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> What the heck is the deal with that "No" vote, Hugh?
> 
> I thought that Scotland has been wanting to be an indepenant nation for centuries? I know that I have lost ancestors in various wars over the ages, like Gillies MacBean at Culloden, all in the hopes of independance.



The Battle of Culloden was not about independence for Scotland but was a dynastic war between Scotish Catholic Tories and Protestant Whigs with an end aim to put a Catholic Stuart king back onto the joint English/Scottish Throne. There were more Scots fighting against the Tories than were fighting for them. The YES campaign tried a bit too much Hollywood History and basically the Scots didnt buy it, even in Independence strongholds only a very small majority voted for independence. Glasgow on a Friday after the pubs have shut being English (or in my case Anglo/Welsh) is a nerve wracking experience but even there the majority for YES was marginal. 

In the end only 1.6 million out of a voting population of 4 million or so went for independence. The YES campaign tried to go for the heart, all skirling bagpipes, Tartan, evil English overlords, the Highland clearances, Culloden, Bannockburn, Wembley 1967 and so on and so on. It failed because the head knew that independence was a huge leap of faith that had a chance of going badly wrong and causing years of economic stagnation and dependence on a currency that Scotland would have no say over. 

Scotland loses nothing but a flag but actually does rather well out of the Union, many of us in the rest of the Union are rather jealous of what they have and are very annoyed about what they will gain from the NO vote. Next time the referendum might work the other way the other 60 million in the Union might vote for Scotland to forced to be independent in fact at the moment I reckon it would go about 2/3rds YES. My local swimming pool and Library are on the verge of closing if they have to go so that even more of my tax £s can go North of the border then there is going to be a huge backlash against Scotland and against the politicians who panicked and promised so much to Scotland.

My take on the whole thing the majority of Scots had nothing to gain apart from a new flag and a Govt run by a bunch of old school nut job Trotskyites Marxists Leninist Union (the lets all go on strike variety not the lets all be friends variety) troublemakers who had changed their spots temporarily for political reasons but would never have been able to resist the urge to start meddling and turning Scotland into a good old fashioned Socialist Utopia.


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh and Sean Connery who hasnt lived in Scotland for 60 years lives in a tropical tax haven and only visits Scotland occasionally to patronise the natives can go and shove it right up his £$$%^***


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2014)

It's a warm and sunny day. It seems tha the Polish Golden Autumn got back.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2014)

a beautiful sunny day here today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2014)

Westham 3 Liverpool 1


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 21, 2014)

Was out Mountain Biking today with my mates and we sat on one mountain summit and watched the Battle of Britain flight go right overhead on its way to the Southport Airshow, 10 Merlins make such a sweet noise. Then we flew down a rocky scary track and climbed up to another summit and sat and watched as the Avro Vulcan on its way to Southport flew right over our heads low enough to count the rivets and smell the Kerosene. 

Now in a canalside pub beer garden supping Prospect Silver Tally bitter and wrapping ourselves round Veggie Burgers and catching the last of the Sun.


----------



## at6 (Sep 21, 2014)

Veggie burgers? Bleeeeeeeeeccccchhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 21, 2014)

We were that hungry we would have eaten road kill wrapped in a tramps sock and it was the only food left. Actually they were really nice hand made in proper fresh bread and dripping in good Lancashire Cheese.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2014)

BBC Sport - Lewis Hamilton wins in Singapore after Rosberg retirement


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 21, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> Was out Mountain Biking today with my mates and we sat on one mountain summit and watched the Battle of Britain flight go right overhead on its way to the Southport Airshow, 10 Merlins make such a sweet noise. Then we flew down a rocky scary track and climbed up to another summit and sat and watched as the Avro Vulcan on its way to Southport flew right over our heads low enough to count the rivets and smell the Kerosene.
> 
> Now in a canalside pub beer garden supping Prospect Silver Tally bitter and wrapping ourselves round *Veggie Burgers *and catching the last of the Sun.



So close to a perfect day


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2014)

Lancasters ... Merlins ... the Mighty Vulcan , fantastic...... but ****ing *VEGGIE* burgers !??!!
Good grief !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Sep 21, 2014)

Eagles are 3-0!!! First time in 10 years!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 22, 2014)

The Steelers won! Woot!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 22, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Eagles are 3-0!!! First time in 10 years!


We're not even a month into the schedule and you're exited that they've won three games?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2014)

Great book on Finnish Fighter colours arrived today, much better than I expected!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 27, 2014)

Picked up through a trade contact a cheap 2 year old Ford Focus STi with light bodywork damage. 2.0 litre 252hp 7 speed box and it weighs about as much as a roller skate. 

Not much on next week so it will go in the bodyshop at work I will pay the bodyshop guys in beer and chocolate biscuits and I will search round for a nice set of aftermarket alloy wheels and sticky tyres which should make it go a bit faster, I reckon at least 71mph officer 

Vroom vroom poop poop

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 27, 2014)

I love where I work now. Last week Diamond Lil did several takeoffs and landings. She's a B-24. A couple of days ago I heard the roar of old engines in the sky above our hanger and saw my first Japanese Zero followed closely by.... a P-40. Then they landed and got a couple of phone shots as they taxied past. The next day saw three P-40s flying around and recognized two of them from old calendars I have. The flew in a three plane formation over our air field.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2014)

Late Bok surge swamps Aussies


----------



## Marcel (Oct 2, 2014)

Yesterday I worked hard to empty the livingroom, remove the floor etc. Now sitting quiet in the garden with my ipad on my lap, while a nice guy is putting my new floor in. On saturday all will be normal again after a month or so.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 2, 2014)

Good luck with that Marcel! Bummer that water damage.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah, well, I try to see it from the bright side. I've got a free day, even have time to be bored, while I'm getting a great new floor. Must say that I hated to take a floor out that should have lasted another 10 years or so. But what can you do... The freakin' insurance company was an annoyance, too. But I'll try to push that out of my mind


----------



## Torch (Oct 2, 2014)

Happy my 90 yr dad survived angioplasty procedure this morning, Doc's told me could of keeled over any day. Been telling him for a couple years now to get a Cath done since all his other tests look good, stubborn Polack finally agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 2, 2014)

Torch, That is good news. That even cheered me up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Oct 2, 2014)

at6 said:


> Torch, That is good news. That even cheered me up.


 I second that

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2014)

BBC Sport - Premiership: Bath 21-11 Saracens


----------



## Siddley (Oct 3, 2014)

I got to eat a Burger King today. Had to travel 70kms to find a place to buy some tool bits for my Dremel and there was a Burger King nearby.
I had a bacon double whatever with extra cheese.
We usually live this healthy lifestyle with no convenience or processed food, grow our own vegetables etc - that's kind of the way it is here if you like it or not, but I really do enjoy some junk food now and again. 
I'll probably eat another Burger King or MacDonalds in about 6 months

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Oct 3, 2014)

Siddley said:


> I got to eat a Burger King today. Had to travel 70kms to find a place to buy some tool bits for my Dremel and there was a Burger King nearby.
> I had a bacon double whatever with extra cheese.
> We usually live this healthy lifestyle with no convenience or processed food, grow our own vegetables etc - that's kind of the way it is here if you like it or not, but I really do enjoy some junk food now and again.
> I'll probably eat another Burger King or MacDonalds in about 6 months



Sid after Hurricane Katrina I stayed along the MS Gulf Coast for about two weeks with no power and living off some food and water for about 4 days then started eating MRE's which to me were really not that bad.The MRE's are real easy to prepare and about 3000calories which I ate once a day and everything just took so much energy to complete the task.Well I had to go and grab the family in San Destin FL after two weeks stopped at a Waffle House ordered steak,eggs,toast, hash browns,coffee, milk the works and I swear I probably consumed the food in like 5-8 minutes for the waitress's and cooks were watching me and I then noticed.The waitress asked "are you hungry"(something like that) and I told her I haven't eaten a real meal in two weeks just MRE's.The waitress's inquired if I come from the Katrina affected area and informed them yes the MS gulf coast.I went to go pay the bill and they(the waitress's) took care of the tab for me and would not take the cash.Then on the way back to Biloxi the family and I stopped off at McDonalds and like you said best damn hamburger I think I ever ate

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2014)

When I went to Europe a couple years back, I was surprised to find Starbucks, Kentucky Fried Chicken, MacDonald's and a few others all over the place. While I was in Burgas, my Sweetheart asked me if I wanted some American food and I stopped and had to think about it...American food? First thing that came to mind was Pizza...then Tacos and I realized she was referring to the fast food places. I said hell no, we'll have real American food, so we went to the local grocery store, bought all the fixin's and had BBQ'd cheese burgers, baked beans, corn on the cob and beer...

Now that's authentic American food, right there!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 4, 2014)

A-men!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2014)

BBC Sport - Rugby Championship: South Africa beat New Zealand in thriller

BBC Sport - Premiership: Harlequins 52-0 London Welsh


----------



## at6 (Oct 4, 2014)

Went to the Wiggle Waggle Walk at Fresno State University this morning as part of the Valley Animal Center. We didn't get any dogs adopted there but still had fun with Ping. He's a two year old Chihuahua/Terrier mix with loads of personality. Also walked Kaymen, a six and 1/2 month old Pit bull puppy.


----------



## rochie (Oct 5, 2014)

my wife had surgery on bone growths on her shoulder joint, all went well until she stopped breathing on the operating table !

the surgeon then had trouble intubating her and the had to call another guy in to do it, turns out she needs a specialist tool or tube to fit her and now has to carry a piece of paper whenever she visits the doctor or is likely to be admitted to hospital !

anyway they got done what was needed and she is perfectly fine just a bit scary as you will imagine, but she is home no worse for wear and barking out orders !


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 5, 2014)

Scary Karl and let your wife know she's not alone. During a C-Section, my wife died on the table delivering my youngest daughter, who stopped breathing as well. My wife also needs a special tube when she has surgery. She has put off foot surgery because of this.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 5, 2014)

Dam fellas, glad to hear everybody is ok!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2014)

Scary stuff Karl glad everything is OK. 

BBC Sport - Lewis Hamilton win in Japan overshadowed by Jules Bianchi

Pleased with the Hamilton win. Hoping for the best with regards to Bianchi.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2014)

Heck, that must have been a shock Karl ! But, if the orders are flowing, she must be fine - which could be good or bad !


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 5, 2014)

Holy crap, what a scare, Karl!!

I'm glad to hear she's doing well


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2014)

Glad all is well Karl...

and glad to be back on the forum after missing a few days....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2014)

got my GB model finished last night, intime for the model Expo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2014)

BBC Sport - Lewis Hamilton on pole ahead of Nico Rosberg in Russia


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2014)

Did rather well at the Model Expo today......5 entries, 3 first Place and 2 Second Place!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Oct 12, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Did rather well at the Model Expo today......5 entries, 3 first Place and 2 Second Place!



Nice work Sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Having a small family picnic at a local park today with my parents, siblings, and nieces and nephews. Nice sunny fall day to spend outside and have a burger or two!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2014)

Congrats Wayne!

BBC Sport - Lewis Hamilton wins Russian GP ahead of Nico Rosberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 13, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Did rather well at the Model Expo today......5 entries, 3 first Place and 2 Second Place!


Well done!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Oct 13, 2014)

My Son's next stage of life starts in 3 hours off to Lackland AFB because of his 3 years of JROTC which he loved atleast he starts as an E-3 paygrade.

He's excited and ready

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2014)

Good first day of General Practice block...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2014)

Not too bad Wayne!

You sir deserve bacon!


----------



## at6 (Oct 14, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> Good first day of General Practice block...


 Be sure to give thorough cavity searches.


----------



## at6 (Oct 14, 2014)

Just finished foster dog orientation at the animal shelter. Will unfortunately have to have the "WONDERDOG'S" boy berries removed before I can provide a home to other pets. How ever, I can bring some of the other shelter babies home for two or three day "slumber parties" to give them time away from the kennels.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Not too bad Wayne!
> 
> You sir deserve bacon!


 
Much appreciated Sir! Thanks guys.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2014)

BBC Sport - European Rugby Champions Cup: Harlequins beat Castres


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2014)

Our local Adelaide United just took the lead in our soccer 'FA' cup Quarter final.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2014)

Here's an interesting story...

For years, my Dad always sent me a check for my birthday. It usually arrived the day before my birthday which was always nice to have. And as most of you may recall, my Dad passed away a few years ago, so naturally, the traditional birthday checks came to an end.

Well, Monday (the day before my birthday), I received a letter from his bank and inside were two cashier's checks and the "submitter" was in his name...

I sat there and stared at the checks for a few minutes trying to figure out what the deal was (you know, like is this a joke?) and then got hold of the bank. They were legitimate.

It turns out that since he had passed away, the bank closed these two accounts and instead of going to his widow, they were sent to me, as Dad had designated me the beneficiary on these accounts.

So it turns out, by a twist of circumstances and timing, Dad once again, gave me his traditional Birthday gift.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2014)

that's great Dave, he's still looking down man....and taking care of business.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 22, 2014)

Dave, I would have baconed you but it's all gone. Your birthday story and your return to the forum has cheered me up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 22, 2014)

Received, and accepted an offer for our apartment.

Still lost a bunch of money on it, but at least we're not going to have to top up the mortgage each month!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2014)

Missed the forum last night, but did come home with this from the Association awards night....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2014)

Congrats Wayne!

Today, I found out that I got tickets for the rugby world cup final next year


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks hugh!

Westham 2 Manchester City 1


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2014)

BBC Sport - European Rugby Champions Cup: Wasps 16-23 Harlequins


----------



## at6 (Oct 27, 2014)

Reading the Quotes and Jokes section of the forum today.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2014)

Pain relief from nerve pain on top left of my head. So freaking happy! The down side is the backup on my wife's honey do list! Lol


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Just found out that the 3 boxes of CCI Mini-Mag .22 ammunition I ordered from the Cabela's web-site shipped today. For those not aware of the .22 ammuntion issues, it is about the hardest ammo to find in stores, more rare that a 3 headed Monkey. I noticed that after I placed my order the listed them as out of stock so I must have gotten the last of it.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2014)

A belated congrats to Wayne and Dr. Gnomey. Just got a text from an old boss who used worked in the present mine and is currently a boss up in Fort MacMurray, Alberta. He told me they are hiring drivers in January and he can have his say and pickup anyone from my mine. Gotta find my resume. For anyone one not familiar with Fort Mac, they pay crazy amounts of money.

Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, the Hogue grips for my new pistol showed up today along with all the parts to finish repairing my Jeep. Kinda like Christmas.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Just got home from work today and checked the mail and lo-and-behold the Permit to Purchase a handgun came from the local Police Dept. Now I just need some cash to buy the handgun/s I've been looking at, maybe a Ruger SR1911Commander and/or a Ruger MIII 22/45? I seem to be partial to the Rugers, seems they give more bang for the buck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 31, 2014)

Excellent Buck!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2014)

BBC Sport - Lewis Hamilton overtakes Rosberg to win United States GP


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 2, 2014)

That there wasn't more snow, and its melting. Large flock of Snow Geese flew over, followed by a flock of Cranes.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 5, 2014)

What cheered me up today you ask. That the mid-term election are finally over!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 5, 2014)

Bucksnort101 said:


> What cheered me up today you ask. That the mid-term election are finally over!


Amen to that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2014)

To be honest .. actually nothing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2014)

Getting home and opening a new book I just collected from the post office..


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2014)

Still nothing...


----------



## at6 (Nov 7, 2014)

Wurger said:


> Still nothing...


 What's wrong? Someone poop in your Cheerios?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 7, 2014)

That it's finally Friday!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2014)

BBC Sport - Scotland 41-31 Argentina


----------



## at6 (Nov 13, 2014)

Found out that Valley Animal Center won an award as a top rated non-profit. What a privilege and a blessing to serve there.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2014)

BBC Sport - Premiership: Gloucester 15-22 Harlequins


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 15, 2014)

I am walking much better these days, still a sh!tload of pain from my foot, back and collar...

But I am determined to get back to Europe (I was supposed to go back over in 2013) so all you guys over there better watch out...I am determined to invade the continent again and it shall happen, oh yes.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 15, 2014)

First drop of rain since 15 October.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2014)

Still nothing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 15, 2014)

Finally got the new dishwasher installed and NOT leaking!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2014)

BBC Sport - England 3-1 Slovenia


----------



## Tracker (Nov 15, 2014)

Forgot to post on Nov 11. Had a great day flew in a 1939 DC3, flying as an official Flyby over 5 Remembrance Day Ceremonies in the Golden Horseshoe (Ontario Canada)he best way to pay tribute to our war heros!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Finally got the new dishwasher installed and NOT leaking!



Mine didn't leak, but she'd complain if lunch wasn't ready when she'd finished ...............


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2014)

Eli throws five picks as 49ers beat Giants on road - NFL.com


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2014)

Got a call this evening, informing me I've won £50 worth of beer tokens at my local pub. Oh dear, this could get messy .................


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 17, 2014)

Everybody, onto Terry's abode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've just been approved to take next M-W off (in addition to the holidays) and I will be playing at the Air Force Historical Research Agency for a few days!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 17, 2014)

Alright!

Terry's buying the next round!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 18, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Got a call this evening, informing me I've won £50 worth of beer tokens at my local pub. Oh dear, this could get messy .................



Don't tell Jan.........................and I'm on my way....................!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Got a call this evening, informing me I've won £50 worth of beer tokens at my local pub. Oh dear, this could get messy .................



Gonna have a lot of friends down at the pub to help you Terry...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2014)

BBC Sport - England 28-9 Samoa: Home side earn first autumn win


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2014)

Got my GB model painted and back on track...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2014)

The silence at home.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2014)

After almost a whole year of additional pain, lack of sleep, and not being able to do much, including modelling, with even typing being a very painful exercise due to a problem with my right shoulder (and possibly neck), I finally got a deep injection this morning, which will (hopefully) give some relief, and allow at least partial recovery.
I have to rest for 48 hours minimum, and inform my Consultant, after a week, if there is (or isn't) any sign of improvement.
If there isn't, then it's in for a scan, and possibly surgery, but so far I can feel a slight difference, and with a bit of luck, I might get a full night's sleep, rather than a total of around 3 hours, broken, per night.
That's cheered me up today - just a pity I can't go to the pub to use up some of that £50's worth of beer tokens !


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2014)

Good news indeed Terry!

BBC Sport - Lewis Hamilton wins World Championship in Abu Dhabi


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks Dr. Hugh !


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2014)

Hope you get the improvement you need Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks Wayne. I'm taking it easy, and limiting the amount of time on the computer etc, as that's quite a strain on the shoulder.


----------



## rochie (Nov 28, 2014)

New starwars trailer !


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2014)

That!

+ BBC Sport - England 26-17 Australia: Ben Morgan scores twice in victory


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2014)

Actually got in some modelling time, saw a chance and took it!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 7, 2014)

Not an effin' thing...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2014)

I did manage to advance my late GB build to 99% finished...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2014)

BBC Sport - European Champions Cup: Harlequins 24-18 Leinster


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2014)

Westham 3 Swansea 1


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2014)

discovered where my model parcel is at today....been waiting for it for a few days and it's being held for collection at the postal distribution centre where my company has a PO Box.....guess where I will be in the morning when it opens...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2014)

Yep....great way to end the week!


----------



## rochie (Dec 12, 2014)

just found out a Hotel where i went for an interview and was offered the job but turned them down last month has now gone bust !

i am not happy about them going bust or anything like that but am pleased my iffy feeling i had about the place was spot on, even though i took some flak from the missus for not jumping ship !

some times the grass is not always greener, as they say !


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 12, 2014)

It's nice when your gut feeling turn out right Karl. The mine that I quit to come to my present one shut down at the end of November. The crew laughed at me for taking a 10$ pay cut with the new job.

Geo


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 12, 2014)

The stuff i purchased to continue my Guitar building thread arrived today. Now I just need to wait for the wood to acclimate to the change in climate and get my workbench set up a little more and I can get to work again.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 12, 2014)

rochie said:


> just found out a Hotel where i went for an interview and was offered the job but turned them down last month has now gone bust !
> 
> i am not happy about them going bust or anything like that but am pleased my iffy feeling i had about the place was spot on, even though i took some flak from the missus for not jumping ship !
> 
> some times the grass is not always greener, as they say !


Always gotta go with the gut instinct, Karl!!

Everytime I second-guess my instinct, I'm wrong.

Well, according to my ex, I'm wrong all the time...but that's a whole different story!


----------



## rochie (Dec 12, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Always gotta go with the gut instinct, Karl!!
> 
> Everytime I second-guess my instinct, I'm wrong.
> 
> Well, according to my ex, I'm wrong all the time...but that's a whole different story!



yup same here Dave.

was a very nice 5 star hotel, but Kitchen was running on agency staff which is a red flag to me, if they cannot attract permanent staff something is wrong so i turned them down.

it was a decent raise in pay as well but i think i have been vindicated in the end !


----------



## Airframes (Dec 12, 2014)

Good decision Karl - I remember you told me it didn't seem right.
Cheered me up today when I discovered I'd 'won' a Hobby Boss 1/48th scale MiG 17 (boxed as the Shenyang J-5) for only £4.20. I'd forgotten I'd put in a half-hearted bid, and didn't expect to win !


----------



## rochie (Dec 12, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Cheered me up today when I discovered I'd 'won' a Hobby Boss 1/48th scale MiG 17 (boxed as the Shenyang J-5) for only £4.20. I'd forgotten I'd put in a half-hearted bid, and didn't expect to win !


slow down Dogsbody i only have so much space to store the extra kits you keep buying !!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2014)

BBC Sport - European Champions Cup: Bath 32-12 Montpellier


----------



## Airframes (Dec 13, 2014)

rochie said:


> slow down Dogsbody i only have so much space to store the extra kits you keep buying !!!



Well, I have to leave you _something_ when I joss it !


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 16, 2014)

Didn't know whether to post this here or the annoyed section. Was up finalizing the paper work for my son's new house and they asked me for my driver's license. When they handed it back, I noticed that it had expired.....two freakin' months ago.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2014)

Practical exam done, written one to go tomorrow...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2014)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 17, 2014)

The big laptop is returned from servicing


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2014)

Exams all done! Feel they went OK, guess we'll see...


----------



## at6 (Dec 19, 2014)

Well not exactly today but on 12/16 had Rocky the wonderdog neutered[which didn't cheer me up] and adopted Barbie from the Valley Animal Center where I volunteer. You can see her on their facebook page and on a video we shot for the Super service challenge .com site where we hope to win some funding for the center.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 19, 2014)

It's Friday, I just got paid, and I've decided that I'm sick and tired of Christmas shopping so everyone else on my list is getting gift cards or plain old lovely cash!!! Then after that's done it's time for a nice big cigar! Maybe a CAO Colombia I just read about on-line?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 19, 2014)

Bucksnort101 said:


> ...Then after that's done it's time for a nice big cigar! Maybe a CAO Colombia I just read about on-line?



If the news is correct, it looks like a Cuban cigar might soon be affordable! Although they were pretty affordable in Bulgaria 

Until then, I'll stick with my Macanudo!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 20, 2014)

My daughter just won a scholarship at her high school. $1000 towards her tuition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2014)

Super busy period has eased....can relax a bit now...


----------



## rochie (Dec 21, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Super busy period has eased....can relax a bit now...



same here my friend, just xmas day to go then new years eve and i am on easy street for a few weeks !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Until then, I'll stick with my Macanudo!



Excellent choice!


----------



## javlin (Dec 21, 2014)

The wife and I got to spend the first full day together in maybe a year but her picking out boots was a bit tough


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 21, 2014)

The fact that todays work has finished. We are snowed under with work at the moment because everyone wants there car fixed for Xmas. The boss myself and 2 of the mechanics went in today and tried to catch up, its amazing how much you can get done without phone calls, idiot apprentices asking is this a left handed hammer and customers wanting to tell you all about there problems.

After 10 hours work its time for slippers, TV, some nice beer and a huge tea.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2014)

javlin said:


> The wife and I got to spend the first full day together in maybe a year but her picking out boots was a bit tough


I had this same situation in Venice when Rosi wanted to find a pair of shoes. Did you know there's about 1,000 little shoe shops in Venice? 

I also discovered that there were wonderful little cafes everywhere that sold excellent white wine, which always seemed to be near the shoe shops.

So...while Rosi was perusing for shoes, I'd be relaxing across the way with a nice white and after a few hours of this, I was happy to find yet another shoe store: "YaY! A shoe store!! (and then head to the cafe for another glass of wine)

It turned out to be quite fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Excellent choice!



Absolutely...and the Macanudo maduro is always the right decision

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2014)

This cheered me up today - stuffed full to the brim, packed tight, and mmmmmmmmmmmm !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2014)

Whoa, now those look tasty!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 24, 2014)

Did Wurger send them to you?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2014)

No, I found them in a local sore. There's a Polish community in my area, and a couple of stores stock Polish food to cater to this market.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 25, 2014)

One of the best gifts to give me, a book shelf!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2014)

A slack doing nothing day with a bit of modelling chucked in!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice Christmas with the family...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 26, 2014)

Someone out there is selling bacon scented pillow cases.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice days skiing with lovely weather...


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Got some good news after my wife's visit today to her Dr. to have a followup upper GI done. She had a nasty ulcer that was causing her all kinds of other issues. We first went in 6 weeks ago, and after a followup procedure, we got some good news today that the ulcer has healed up quite a bit! She is feeling much better, and they re actually taking her off one of her meds for her stomach. It appears she is on the mend!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2014)

Awesome, that has got to be a load off your mind!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2014)

Some more models delivered by the Postie today!


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 31, 2014)

It definitely is VB!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 31, 2014)

work done for the day, the madness is over for another year !

16.5 hour shift in today, breakfast tomorrow then easy street for 4 days !


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 31, 2014)

It cheered me up (sort of) that is crap of a year is coming to an end.

These past two years since the wreck have really sucked.

Ok, to be more technical:
1 year, 8 months, 25 days since the wreck
or
90 weeks and 4 days
or
634 days
or
15,216 hours
or
912,960 minutes
or
54,777,600 seconds

Well, you get the idea...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2015)

Let's hope 2015 is turnaround time David, hoping for the best mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2015)

BBC Sport - Premiership: London Welsh 13-24 Harlequins


----------



## Marcel (Jan 9, 2015)

Great action by the French special forces. 3 scumbags down and hostages alive. Eat that IS


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 9, 2015)

Great news Marcel. I've been following it this morning but there's quit a delay for the news to reach Canada. And hope things get better for you this year Dave.

Geo


----------



## Marcel (Jan 9, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Great news Marcel. I've been following it this morning but there's quit a delay for the news to reach Canada. And hope things get better for you this year Dave.
> 
> Geo


News has been adjusted. It seems like they had already killed 4 people in the shop


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 9, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Let's hope 2015 is turnaround time David, hoping for the best mate!





fubar57 said:


> ...And hope things get better for you this year Dave.


Thanks guys, I sure hope so, too. I know things could actually be worse, but they sure as heck could be alot better, also...



Marcel said:


> Great action by the French special forces. 3 scumbags down and hostages alive. Eat that IS


I see where the two Algerian brothers (involved in the inital attack) got snuffed by French forces and then the hostage situation from the market isn't turning out as well as hoped, while the four assclown terrorists were taken out, there seems to be a higher casualty rate among the hostages.

I've also read that there is a call to terrorists to "teach France a lesson" that islam doesn't allow free speech.

I certainly hope this idiocy comes to a swift conclusion before more civilians are harmed.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2015)

BBC Sport - Premiership: Harlequins 32-12 Leicester Tigers


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2015)

back on the forum....


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 15, 2015)

Seems my brother is in a serious relationship. About time


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2015)

finally satisfied with the placement and fitting of an MGFF cannon to the lower gondola for my group build Ju88, been playing around with it all week...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2015)

BBC Sport - European Champions Cup: Scarlets 3-26 Toulon


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 24, 2015)

Idiot in a 4x4 passed me doing about 140km/h on an icy highway. I come around the next corner in time to see an RCMP cruiser turn his lights, make a u-turn and pull this retard over.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 24, 2015)

God help me I love when stuff like that happens!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2015)

Westham, win their FA Cup tie with Bristol City 1-0 Go Hammers!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2015)

BBC Sport - Six Nations 2015: Wales 16-21 England

Made even better by living in Wales...


----------



## rochie (Feb 7, 2015)

this 

BBC News - Keep daffodils away from food, supermarkets warned

though i am annoyed also, are we really that stupid ?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)

The level of human's intelligence on this planet is invariable , just the population number changes only.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2015)

Ah, I think I'll have the the ham and potato salad, with a side order of daffodils, please.
Bl**dy stupid !


----------



## at6 (Feb 7, 2015)

What are Daffodils doing a in a supermarket? Don't the British have plant nurseries like other countries?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2015)

BBC Sport - Lizzy Yarnold wins third World Cup skeleton gold of the season

BBC Sport - Six Nations 2015: Italy 3-26 Ireland


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2015)

Paint on my Ju88!


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 10, 2015)

Two things. Building of a new bridge is about to get started near the town of Trogir, where I work. That will substantially cut the summer traffic jams in Trogir and around.
Second - got myself a new smartphone


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 10, 2015)

What a nice looking place Tomo, did Google street view for a while down near the water. 

Geo


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 10, 2015)

You bet  The old city (part of Trogir) is an UNESCO's heritage site, and we have plenty tourists from all around the globe, year long. Tourists are also my costumers, especially the ones from Poland - great people all together.
The new bridge will remove plenty of vehicles from traveling next to the old city, thus remove a great deal of noise, vibrations and exhaust gasses. It will be more convenient both for residents and tourists.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2015)

Nothing really cheered me up but I'm happy none the less...

Hang on.....watching my weekly NCIS's fix!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2015)

Visited the Father in law today, has a new issue to deal with but doing ok...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2015)

BBC Sport - Six Nations 2015: England 47-17 Italy


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2015)

Couple of days away with the Wife to see the Eagles in Concert.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sprained knee isn't as bad as it was last week. Even managed to get a sock on my foot this morning without having to use several expletives in the process. Sunday was a different story, used many of the well known naughty words and a few I made up trying to get a sock on my foot. Full recovery still feels a long ways off though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2015)

Small parcel on the doorstep when I got home...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh yes? What's the baby's name ....................


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 4, 2015)

Looks like the colon cancer of my father is of 'type A', ie. the least dangerous one. He was operated 10 days ago, now he is in good shape, and would be probably released home next week.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 5, 2015)

Every year at this time we get double yoked eggs in my store bought cartons for a couple of weeks. Wonder if its an increase in daylight thing?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2015)

That's great news Tomo.
I'd heard somewhere that double-yolk eggs _might_ have something to do with the Solstice, so yes, possibly the increase in daylight.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2015)

Long weekend!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2015)

Great news Tomo!
Nothing to report yet, but here's to hoping!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2015)

Good sleep in...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2015)

BBC Sport - Premiership: Harlequins 26-20 London Irish


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 7, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Oh yes? What's the baby's name ....................



HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 7, 2015)

Excellent news Tomo! 
I went hiking up to Gentry Falls today. Oh, and I got there this time. No snow, but the water deep. My legs are killing, but it's a good pain, I think.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes. Sorry I missed that! EXCELLENT news!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2015)

Missed Tomo's good news, hope things continue in a positive fashion.


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks, people. Fort the 1st time in half a year, we have reasons to look a bit more optimistically on my father's health.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2015)

BBC Sport - Six Nations 2015: England beat Scotland and eye title


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2015)

Small package in the mail today from Louisville Kentucky.....from a fellow forum member...Thanks Rick!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2015)

Another exam down. Only 4 left till qualification...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2015)

After browsing many web sites over the last few months, looking for a camper-van or small motor-home, and, in the last couple of weeks, missing-out on some good ones, but also viewing some real sheds, I've finally found one at the right spec, and right price, and agreed to pick it up next week, once the current owner has got the new MoT certificate (the annual, compulsory road safety check certificate for the UK) sorted.
Although I'd prefer a slightly larger, true motor-home, this type is more practical for everyday use, and is fully equipped with everything needed for a weekend break at air shows, or a touring holiday, and will allow me to get out and about without having to depend on others to erect and dismantle a tent.
So, 'Tel's Tin Tent' should be ready for the air show season, and that's really cheered me up !
(Photo via the current owner).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice looking rig Terry. Interior, under carriage and engine shots when it's yours.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2015)

Will do George !


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 21, 2015)

Congrats, Terry! Looks like a winner 
(by the way, I am hoping that dark area on the rear of the van is just shadows and not carbon soot from the exhaust...)


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2015)

Yep, just shadow - the exhaust, which looks new, or at least fairly new, can be seen sticking out from underneath, half way down the side of the van, beneath the title graphic 'Rambler'.
It's by no means a new vehicle, far from it in fact, but it has been serviced and well maintained from new, is undersealed and, rare for this model and year, it has power steering. 
Small, in fact tiny, in comparison with the average American camper-van/motorhome, it's done less than 3,500 miles per year, a total of 81,000, so still enough life left for my needs, and has a full-sized fridge, oven, hob, sink, shower and toilet, plus the usual dual lighting etc. It needs a little attention to some rust spots on the bottom of the sliding door on the port side (opposite side to that shown in the photo), which is common on this style of van at over 20 years old, but easily fixed at relatively little cost. There's also a wind-out awning on that side of the van, which will be useful when it's 'party time' on site, for setting up the bar and BBQ !
A couple of other similar vans I looked at, and 'hummed and harred' about, therefore missing out, had a higher mileage and / or were a couple of years older, not in as good condition, and sold for between £200 and £1,000 more, so I'm happy enough with it, even if it turns out it needs more attention than anticipated and informed about.
Got to travel 'up north' 135 miles to collect it, but at least that'll give me a chance to 'break it in', and get accustomed to it.
Note the graphic on the top, front end - a snail !
Think I might add wings and a jet pipe to that little image !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2015)

The _Wildcat Express_ has arrived!!
Better make sure that they close the borders then, can't let any riffraff or bellends in! 

Nice one old boy, a portable bar/pub, not a bad idea!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2015)

Hoo yooz callin' rif raf, you Smurf-like Muppet lover ?!!
Fortunately (for you) this well-appointed Gentleman's carriage currently resides in North Yorkshire, so it won't have to soil its tyres by crossing the border into Swettish Muppetsmurfatania !
And yes, a mobile party pub - the fridge will be ideal for keeping the beer chilled !


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2015)

well done on the new Bus Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks Wayne.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Small package in the mail today from Louisville Kentucky.....from a fellow forum member...Thanks Rick!


Not a fellow, I don't know....bootlegger, no?

The weather cheered my up today, nice and sunny today, a lovely spring day!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2015)

Yep, a beautiful spring day here too - I can certainly notice the change in the weather and pressure, as today I'm only having 'normal' pain, instead of the screaming ****ing agony of the past two weeks !


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 21, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Note the graphic on the top, front end - a snail !
> Think I might add wings and a jet pipe to that little image !!!



No whacking great roundels, T-F codes and Wing Commander pennants on the sides?

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 21, 2015)

I just noticed something wrong, Terry...you may have to halt the transaction.

The steering wheel is on the wrong side!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2015)

Funny you should say that Geo !
One of the vans I looked at, but rejected on the grounds that the inside resembled a disaster in a scrap timber yard, had a very nice, new, plain silver exterior, which would have been a prime candidate for USAAF 'Stars and Bars', black 'VE' code letters, a red segment on the rear with a white triangle, black letter 'A', and white serial number and individual code letter, and some Varga-style nose art ! 
Another would have been a huge improvement with Dark Green and Dark Earth from the roof to 1/4 way down the body, black on the rest, with 'C1' Type roundels, and Dull Red code TF -X, the roundel being after the 'TF', topped-off with some yellow hedgehog symbols as a 'bomb log' beneath the passenger's cab window! 
Although absolute junk yards on wheels, in either of those colour schemes, they would have caused a stir at air shows !!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 21, 2015)

Took the kids sleigh riding AND THEY CARRIED THE SLEDS UP THE HILL AFTER EACH RUN!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2015)

Cracking 6 Nations finale.

BBC Sport - Six Nations 2015: England 55-35 France


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2015)

Very nice Terry!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2015)

Bout time !! Westham finally had a win in the EPL.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2015)

played Golf yesterday for only the third time for a charity event, did pretty good and didn't make a fool of myself....

Only lost 3 balls too!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2015)

Good win for the local rugby team. 99-0, keeps them top of the league...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2015)

Didn't the other team show up Hugh?


----------



## rochie (Apr 2, 2015)

My local air show at Durham tees valley airport, formally RAF Middleton st george is to return this year after a 26 year absence !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm off tomorrow!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2015)

Right the Karl, that's definitely another one on the list for the Tin Tent's Travels !
When is it, I didn't see it on my show calendar?
Also, I just found out that my local air show returns, at Barton. The shows stopped after the tragic loss of the Mosquito in 1996, the only year I missed being on the Fire Crew and Marshall as I was away. Doubt I'll go though, as it won't be the same, not being 'air side', and it'll be crowded and as bad as Cosford for traffic.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> played Golf yesterday for only the third time for a charity event, did pretty good and didn't make a fool of myself....
> 
> Only lost 3 balls too!



Thought normally, one had only _two_.....balls!

_Not a blooming thing today!_


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2015)

It didn't rain today !
Hmm. Must be a Government plot ................


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Apr 2, 2015)

Finally getting my days off after an 8 day week! Sorry for going AWOL for a bit, busy week at the park.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2015)

Easter long weekend....and a sleep in...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2015)

Some Modelling time...


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 4, 2015)

My father is recovering fast after colon operation - walks, drives, should start to cook.

plus: (not just today, but last 8 days) Good start of our (wife's mine) working season.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 4, 2015)

Great news for you and your family Tomo.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2015)

Sure is - glad to know the recovery is going well.
I managed to find a bit of energy, after another night with very little sleep, to tidy-out the Tin Tent, and find out how things work etc. Found some more, newish pots and pans, a new fan heater and, luckily, two gas bottles, one full - result !


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2015)

BBC Sport - European Champions Cup: Bosch kicks Saracens past Racing

BBC Sport - European Rugby Champions Cup: Toulon 32-18 Wasps


----------



## rochie (Apr 7, 2015)

My ticket for BoB 75th anniversary air show at Duxford arrived this a.m !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2015)

Excellent Karl.....get one for me.....?


----------



## rochie (Apr 7, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Excellent Karl.....get one for me.....?



If you get your butt up here I will gladly get you one Sir !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2015)

rochie said:


> If you get your butt up here I will gladly get you one Sir !



I REALLY wish I Could mate....I mentioned it the other day and she said..So why don't you go then!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2015)

No excuse now then ! And we'll even promise not to mention cricket - much !


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 7, 2015)

It's sunny and not snowing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2015)

Airframes said:


> No excuse now then ! And we'll even promise not to mention cricket - much !



if it would be English cricket highlights then there won't be much to talk about then...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2015)

Where's that bl**dy Muppet hammer ?!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2015)

seriously i would love to catch up with you guys...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2015)

Well get yer Rs over here then !


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2015)

BBC Sport - Premiership: Newcastle Falcons 19-29 Bath


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Weather is supposed to cooperate tomorrow, so I breaking out the charcoal grill and cooking myself a Flintstones sized T-bone steak tomorrow, no potato, no salad (as I've stated numerous times before, salad is what real food eats), nothing but a big slab of red meat!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 11, 2015)

When I 1st hear that zuchini, peppers and aubergines can also be grilled (hence taking up the acreage), that was quite a horror to me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 11, 2015)

Airframes said:


> It didn't rain today !
> Hmm. Must be a Government plot ................









It's the weekend!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2015)

BBC Sport - Premiership: Harlequins 29-26 Gloucester


----------



## at6 (Apr 12, 2015)

This is what cheered me up today.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2015)

BBC Sport - Lewis Hamilton cruises to Chinese Grand Prix victory


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2015)

Game of Thrones is back!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Game of Thrones is back!



So happy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> So happy!



Thumbright:


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Apr 15, 2015)

Got to drive "Junior" (our little Bobcat) and clear some logs which were blocking a trailhead, which is never a bad thing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 15, 2015)

Bobcats are awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2015)

getting home out of the rain...


----------



## rochie (Apr 16, 2015)

Found the willpower to try and finish the two pile of crap old tool Airfix Spitfire Vc's I started for the Med Gb


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2015)

Being home after a long a** business trip to the New England area.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2015)

weekend is here!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 17, 2015)

My school is almost over. Its kept me soooo busy i've not had time to visit you lot. Finally working at an air port as an aircraft mechanic's helper while i complete my certification. Really missed you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 17, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## javlin (Apr 17, 2015)

I have been cleared as of Thursday to go back to work starting Monday.I have missed month of work in the last 6 kws and some serious OT


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2015)

Good stuff kevin...


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2015)

Am very happy for you Kevin.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 18, 2015)

That's good news, Kevin!

I certainly miss my job...the daily challenges, my co-workers and customers plus the busy pace.

Of course, I don't miss the nonsense and politics that existed there...don't miss that at all.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 18, 2015)

Went seal watching in Hempstead Bay with the family. Good time.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2015)

BBC Sport - Lewis Hamilton on pole position at Bahrain Grand Prix, Vettel second


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2015)

Free work lunch today for smashing March budget...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2015)

Weekend starting early with a day off tomorrow!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 23, 2015)

Buffalo Chicken Pizza for lunch today! (I'm a simple man)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2015)

BBC Sport - Premiership: Bath 43-18 London Irish


----------



## pbehn (Apr 24, 2015)

We (my wife and I) just had a holiday in Cambridgeshire which included a one day visit to Duxford. We visited lots of beautiful and atmospheric places but my wifes stand out memory from the week was seeing hearing and smelling a Spitfire taking off and doing it stuff. There was a lot of other great stuff around there, the gardens a Anglesey Abbey were fantastic walking through the silver birches and tulips was like being in an impressionist painting.

From my wifes point of view seeing one spitfire taking off and doing some very basic aerobatics was worth more than all the other great planes in hangers that are on display there.

Those trees arnt painted it is completely natural, Himalayan Silver Birch.


----------



## rochie (Apr 25, 2015)

Seems like I have an easy day at work today, then up early tomorrow to go shooting rabbits with my brother then home, quick nap then off to meet Terry at a small local museum, life feels good today I might even crack a smile !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2015)

Local A-League soccer win Adelaide 4 melbourne 1


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2015)

BBC Sport - West Indies v England: James Anderson inspires victory

BBC Sport - Premiership: Sale Sharks 23-25 Harlequins


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2015)

Won our opening game of Lacrosse today 5-4


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2015)

Bazinga!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2015)

Back atcha mate....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2015)

confirmation some modelling stuff is in transit...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 29, 2015)

Bought an RC airplane last summer, just took it to the local flight club last night and had two flights with no crashes. My instructor on the other hand did not fair as well, crashed my trainer on takeoff after making some trim adjustments. Turns out we forgot to plug the Aileron servo back into it wiring harness! Luckily there was no damage


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2015)

European Challenge Cup final: Edinburgh 13-19 Gloucester - BBC Sport


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2015)

Westham had a much needed win on the Weekend..:d


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2015)

Exams over for another year. Hopefully all being well I'm now 3/4 of a doctor. Now just over 5 weeks to elective, bring on New Zealand!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2015)

Having both the Blue Angels, a B-25 and a P-38 park at your FBO to stage for the Air Show this weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> Exams over for another year. Hopefully all being well I'm now 3/4 of a doctor. Now just over 5 weeks to elective, bring on New Zealand!



Which Quarter hasn't made the grade yet? 

well done Hugh, hope the results go well for you.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2015)

Got my new 1/48 Airfix Hurricanes!


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2015)

Medics won our Varsity match with Cardiff. Retaining the trophy for another year.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 10, 2015)

N&W Class J #611 is steaming again....Aaron will understand!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2015)

My son recently got a new job....and it appears things are about to get better....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 11, 2015)

Good stuff Wayne


----------



## rochie (May 11, 2015)

Found time to start my Canberra today !


----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2015)

Great stuff lads!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2015)

thanks Karl, Jan.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 12, 2015)

Great news fellas!


----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 12, 2015)

Njaco said:


> View attachment 292299



Hurray

What cheered me up, well not being in nearly as bad of mood as I was most of last week.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2015)

Flights done and dusted for my holiday trip to Japan in July!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2015)

Nice...

I'd _love_, to see Japan...


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2015)

My first day out of bed and up and about, since getting back from the trip to NEAM and north Yorkshire, two weeks ago !
Still a bit weak, and finding it hard, and a tad painful to stand and walk, with stiff wrists also being a bit of a b*gg*r, but it's good to be up, and see something other than the bedroom ceiling !!


----------



## rochie (May 13, 2015)

Glad to see you back amongst the living Dogsbody !


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2015)

Cheers mate ! Not sure I'm actually alive yet, but at least I'm more or less vertical, rather than horizontal !


----------



## GrauGeist (May 13, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Flights done and dusted for my holiday trip to Japan in July!


Man, I am freakin' jealous...you know that, right? 

I suppose you'll get a chance to visit Shinpachi?



Airframes said:


> My first day out of bed and up and about, since getting back from the trip to NEAM and north Yorkshire, two weeks ago !
> Still a bit weak, and finding it hard, and a tad painful to stand and walk, with stiff wrists also being a bit of a b*gg*r, but it's good to be up, and see something other than the bedroom ceiling !!


Good to see you out and about, Terry!


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2015)

Thanks Dave !


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (May 14, 2015)

Hope you're feeling better Terry.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (May 14, 2015)

Daughter getting married in June, now she wants to stay with me and the misses till they can get on their feet in a new state other than Californication. Seems they don't want to learn Spanish in order to get a job there, if there are any jobs there.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 14, 2015)

Beautiful spring afternoon and took His Royal Highness for a long walk out the back.







Cheers,

jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 15, 2015)

Shook the hand of Hans Hellendoorn, one of the last remaining Mei-vliegers ( flying personel in May 1940 ). He was gunner of a Fokker C.V on May 10th 1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 15, 2015)

My Daughter just passed her driving test !

Though the insurance quote has dampened my spirits a little.


----------



## rochie (May 15, 2015)

Don't know what happened there, was asked if I wanted to save changes made in editor and 're load the page ?

Then double post !


----------



## fubar57 (May 15, 2015)

That's the way I always get my double posts Karl. Congrats to the daughter. I had to increase my insurance by 10$ a month when my kids got their learners.

Geo


----------



## rochie (May 15, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> That's the way I always get my double posts Karl. Congrats to the daughter. I had to increase my insurance by 10$ a month when my kids got their learners.
> 
> Geo



What $10, I just paid £735 and it only lasts untill September !
My premium has gone from £19 per month to £276 !!!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2015)

Good day up in London watching mother get her fellowship from the Royal College of GP's followed by delightful afternoon tea...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (May 16, 2015)

That's ridiculous Karl. You should tell her to smash up a couple of cars just so you get your moneys worth . My daughter will be going for hers soon so I'll be paying too


----------



## fubar57 (May 16, 2015)

rochie said:


> What $10, I just paid £735 and it only lasts untill September !
> My premium has gone from £19 per month to £276 !!!!



Great Googly Moogly, Karl. If my currency conversion is correct, that's 3312$CAN. a year!!! And I thought my province, at 1100$ish, second highest rate in Canada, was brutal. You have my deepest sympathy.

Geo


----------



## rochie (May 16, 2015)

No mate that is just from yesterday untill September 6th.

Going to be about £2000 for a full year !

Was actually quoted almost £8000 for a full year


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2015)

Congrats to April Karl, and I sympathise on that insurance rip off !


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2015)

HOLY <BLEEP>!!!!


----------



## rochie (May 16, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> HOLY <BLEEP>!!!!



You know, that's exactly what I said mate !


----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2015)

rochie said:


> No mate that is just from yesterday untill September 6th.
> 
> Going to be about £2000 for a full year !
> 
> Was actually quoted almost £8000 for a full year


What in the absolute eff is that all about, Karl??

To be honest, if it were me, I'd be shopping around for a different insurance company (right after I told them to kiss my azz)...

I might mention that I absolutely hate insurance companies, too...they fall into that special place where lawyers and politicians are.


----------



## rochie (May 17, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> What in the absolute eff is that all about, Karl??
> 
> To be honest, if it were me, I'd be shopping around for a different insurance company (right after I told them to kiss my azz)...
> 
> I might mention that I absolutely hate insurance companies, too...they fall into that special place where lawyers and politicians are.



Dave, I got quotes from 29 different insurance companies, the best was just under £2000 the worst nearly £8000.

Car I insurance for under 25's in the UK is a total rip off.

The value of my car is around £2500 I might add !


----------



## Old Wizard (May 19, 2015)

Just as I was getting ready to take a nap this afternoon I saw a Stearman fly past my bedroom window. It came back a few minutes later with the smoke generator on. Must begetting ready for an airshow.


----------



## Njaco (May 20, 2015)

I woke up............................


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2015)

New job that is 1,000's better than the last one!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 20, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> New job that is 1,000's better than the last one!



Outstanding David.



Njaco said:


> I woke up............................



Any day I wake up is a great day Chris but it quickly deteriorates as I get ready for work.

Geo


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 20, 2015)

Not having to have cataract surgery. 2 years ago I saw one of those "eye specialist" at one of those buy one pair and get one free eyeglass places and he told me I had a cataract starting in my right eye. Right eye has been getting worse ever since. Finally saw an actual eye doc yesterday and he gave me an exam and said there is no evidence of a cataract. He said me vision would be corrected by a new eyeglass prescription and a credit card".
Come to think of it, new glasses may cost me more than the cataract surgery. I should move this to the "What annoyed me section".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 20, 2015)

New glasses are definitely the way to go Buck. No way someone is putting a sharp pointy thing near my eye. Just think of the sneeze factor.

Geo


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 20, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> No way someone is putting a sharp pointy thing near my eye. Just think of the sneeze factor.
> Geo



That is exactly what I was thinking. One sneeze from the operator or the operatee and your eye is toast!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 20, 2015)

rochie said:


> Dave, I got quotes from 29 different insurance companies, the best was just under £2000 the worst nearly £8000.
> 
> Car I insurance for under 25's in the UK is a total rip off.
> 
> The value of my car is around £2500 I might add !


God Almighty, it just never ceases to amaze me how they come up with schemes to screw people out of money.

And good luck trying to get anything out of them if you ever need it...



vikingBerserker said:


> New job that is 1,000's better than the last one!


Awesome news!


----------



## rochie (May 20, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> New job that is 1,000's better than the last one!



Fantastic news David, I am looking for the same thing


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2015)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2015)

Great news David!

my son officially became manager of one of a Family/Franchise series of store selling rugs of all sizes and shapes and prices, here in Adelaide, he is rather happy at the moment, seeing a couple of weeks ago he didn't have a job!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 21, 2015)

rochie said:


> Fantastic news David, I am looking for the same thing



My wife sent me an e-mail for my dream job.

Model shop manager, must have model building experience wages about right too !

Looked into it and it is a model design company using computer designed 3D models which I no nothing about !

Bless her she tried I suppose ?


----------



## rochie (May 21, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Great news David!
> 
> my son officially became manager of one of a Family/Franchise series of store selling rugs of all sizes and shapes and prices, here in Adelaide, he is rather happy at the moment, seeing a couple of weeks ago he didn't have a job!



Great news Wayne


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2015)

Thanks Karl, I hope it goes well for him.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 21, 2015)

Sorry, I hate to do this to you guys, but I like this picture too much. That's my son Jack at last weekends WW2 encampment at Old Bethpage Village Restoration. That is the Henderson Field display, with Jack trying to join up with the CACTUS Air Force! Thanks for your looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 21, 2015)

Brilliant picture Jim


----------



## GrauGeist (May 21, 2015)

Great photo, Jim...looks like he was having alot of fun!


----------



## pbehn (May 21, 2015)

I used to think that C.I.S. and NCIS was complete BS but locking up a London taxi driver for making IEDs 8 years ago is what I call a RESULT.

While I thank this man for enriching my culture and contributing massively to mans future including "helping" young muslims rehabilitation I find it sad that he wasnt found guilty in an American or even a Sharia court where his days of oxygen theft could have been brought to a rapid and sensible conclusion.

Anis Sardar trial: Iraq bombmaker trapped by sticky tape - BBC News


----------



## rochie (May 22, 2015)

Got a phone call at work, my 3 year old nephew asked if I had chocolate cake ?

Last night I took him some home for him, got this picture today

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 22, 2015)

That is nothing but a look of pure happiness!


----------



## T Bolt (May 22, 2015)

Looks like another choca-a-holic like my daughter. She can smell chocolate at 100 feet

Today I'm happy because I'm sitting on a pontoon boat drinking a beer instead of working

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2015)

T Bolt said:


> ...Today I'm happy because I'm sitting on a pontoon boat drinking a beer instead of working


Man, I could certainly go for that!

A good dark lager, a Macanudo cigar and peace and quiet...heaven


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2015)

T Bolt said:


> Today I'm happy because I'm sitting on a pontoon boat drinking a beer instead of working



You win!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 23, 2015)

Nice...


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2015)

BBC Sport - Lewis Hamilton takes his first Monaco GP pole position


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 23, 2015)

Road trip to a Guitar shop in Lacrosse, WI. today. Traded in my 3 year old left handed Gretsch 5420 guitar for a brand new Fender American Standard Stratocaster!! I like it, plays much better than the Gretsch. Now I just need to start playing on a daily basis.


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2015)

BBC Sport - England beat New Zealand by 124 runs in thrilling first Test at Lord's


----------



## rochie (May 25, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> BBC Sport - England beat New Zealand by 124 runs in thrilling first Test at Lord's



Me too !


----------



## pbehn (May 25, 2015)

New Zealand should not have tried to get England out this morning , Cook wouldn't declare and NZ would have had the draw. I hope the next game is as good though.


----------



## gumbyk (May 25, 2015)

This!:Government backs Omaka Aviation Heritage Centre expansion | Stuff.co.nz

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2015)

Good win for the Medics Cricket team this evening...


----------



## at6 (May 28, 2015)

One of my "bark angels" was adopted at the shelter this morning. And am looking for to the SUPER ADOPTION event this Saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2015)

Simply a good sleep in...


----------



## T Bolt (May 30, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Simply a good sleep in...


Same here!


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2015)

Sleep? Ah, yes, I dimmly remember that ......


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2015)

BBC Sport - Pro12 final: Glasgow Warriors 31-13 Munster


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2015)

visit with the wife's father and he is doing well....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2015)

Sleep?? 
Well, I woke up this morning, which always cheers me up.....sort of! 
All well with my folks in the old country...
One can always hope for more positive things to happen...


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2015)

BBC Sport - England 73-12 Barbarians: Christian Wade scores hat-trick


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2015)

finally finished the primary work on my Whirlwind....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2015)

Passed my 3rd year exams!! 1 year to go...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 2, 2015)

Congratulations Dr. Gnomey.



Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2015)

Only around 7 months until it actually is which is pretty frightening (although still 13 months until I start work)...

BBC Sport - Andy Murray beats David Ferrer to reach French Open semi-finals


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2015)

getting some decals on my GB bird....finally!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 4, 2015)

One more day of work this week, then it's up to northern Minnesota for 9 days for some fishing and relaxing. Going to spend the first few days in the the trailer I stay in for deer hunting, then just may just jump in the car with the tent and some camping equipment and drive off to who knows where till I get there for a few more days. All I know there will be limited contact with civilization for 9 straight days!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2015)

A week off....starting Now!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 5, 2015)

Bucksnort101 said:


> One more day of work this week, then it's up to northern Minnesota for 9 days for some fishing and relaxing. Going to spend the first few days in the the trailer I stay in for deer hunting, then just may just jump in the car with the tent and some camping equipment and drive off to who knows where till I get there for a few more days. All I know there will be limited contact with civilization for 9 straight days!!!



I am officially jealous!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 5, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> I am officially jealous!



I'll send you some pictures I'm thinking of telling the boss that I'm leaving early today as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2015)

5 days left of placement then elective! Can't wait.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2015)

Hope all continues to go well for you Hugh.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2015)

Cheers Wayne, plodding along.

BBC Sport - Lewis Hamilton eases to Canadian GP win over Nico Rosberg


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2015)

No work this week and sleeping in...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2015)

Bucksnort101 said:


> One more day of work this week, then it's up to northern Minnesota for 9 days for some fishing and relaxing. Going to spend the first few days in the the trailer I stay in for deer hunting, then just may just jump in the car with the tent and some camping equipment and drive off to who knows where till I get there for a few more days. All I know there will be limited contact with civilization for 9 straight days!!!



Got room for another one?  

Nothing has actually _cheered_ me for a good while....I need a beer and some bacon!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2015)

Postie dropped in a parcel for me....couple of kits!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2015)

Finished the last placement in the UK of the year, Grad Ball tomorrow evening. Then flying to New Zealand on Monday...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2015)

My youngest daughter, at Uni in London, achieved Black Belt in Tae Kwon Do today - brilliant!
A chip off the old block, and she beat me - I got to Brown Belt before life got in the way.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good stuff lads... 

Nothing has cheered me in a good while...still waiting!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2015)

ELECTIVE TIME  8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2015)

Well....was the other day George organised a Book for me!


----------



## at6 (Jun 20, 2015)

Still thinking about the young couple that adopted my sweetheart Knight from the shelter last Friday afternoon.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2015)

I went to Hobbiton

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2015)

having a good time then Hugh...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2015)

It's Friday and weekend!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> It's Friday and weekend!



Now that is always good!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2015)

2 good Semi Finals of Super Rugby.

Good first week of elective placement, getting stuck in and hands on.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2015)

Just got the news that my youngest daughter, who's Birthday it is today, got her results from London University this evening. She's graduated with a 2:1 so a good result and great birthday present !
Downside is, we were supposed to meet at Duxford today, but I'm still not fit enough to travel, so we've re-scheduled for late July or early August. At least then we can celebrate_ three_landmarks - her Black Belt, Birthday and Degree !

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 28, 2015)

A big contrats to your daughter Terry. Hope your feeling better soon.




Geo


----------



## rochie (Jun 28, 2015)

Amazing news Terry, I have no doubt you must be very proud.


----------



## rochie (Jun 28, 2015)

Just watched a show called conspiracy about Hitler not being dead !

Some believe Hitler escaped Berlin through Denmark, Spain the Canary islands then Argentina, where he lived until 1962 with Eva Braun and their 2 daughters who survived until 2000 !

Oh and the EEC and its follow on the EU are actually a Nazi plan and there fore the 4th Reich !

Loved it, so funny !


----------



## rochie (Jun 28, 2015)

Watching the next episode of conspiracy.

Now the royal princes Edward and George told Hitler how to invade France by identifying weak spots in her defences.
Prince George duke of kent, who died in a Sunderland crash In Scotland on way to a tour to Iceland was actually going to Sweden with Rudolph Hess to broker a peace deal and the Rudolph Hess who was tried at Nuremburg was a body double !

Brilliant stuff


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2015)

rochie said:


> Just watched a show called conspiracy about Hitler not being dead !
> 
> Some believe Hitler escaped Berlin through Denmark, Spain the Canary islands then Argentina, where he lived until 1962 with Eva Braun and their 2 daughters who survived until 2000 !
> 
> ...


Some of this conspiracy stuff is so far out there, it's actually entertaining!

The frightening part about the whole thing, is there are actually people out there who believe this stuff!


----------



## at6 (Jun 28, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Some of this conspiracy stuff is so far out there, it's actually entertaining!
> 
> The frightening part about the whole thing, is there are actually people out there who believe this stuff!


One of them being pootin' Putin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2015)

That the heater works well in the car...it was friggin cold going to work this morning....


----------



## rochie (Jun 29, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Some of this conspiracy stuff is so far out there, it's actually entertaining!
> 
> The frightening part about the whole thing, is there are actually people out there who believe this stuff!



Got another to watch tonight, this one is about the cold war being caused by just one man, can't wait !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 29, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> That the heater works well in the car...it was friggin cold going to work this morning....



Your in my thoughts Wayne, shouldn't be allowed to happen !


----------



## pbehn (Jul 1, 2015)

It isnt often I congratulate the French on Anglo French relations but this gets my support

Winston does not dribble: Nike fined for dressing Churchill statue in basketball shirt - Telegraph


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 1, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> That the heater works well in the car...it was friggin cold going to work this morning....


Aww...poor Wayne.

Want some of the Northern California heat? It's been averaging in the 40's C...today hit a high of 45C, it's cooled down though, it's only 39C at the moment.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2015)

Lovely weather David...that's barely warm down here...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2015)

Managed to go skiing today, which is a novelty in July...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice casual day took the Missus to see Jurasic World.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2015)

What, you came to Macclesfield asnd didn't call in to see me ??!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2015)

Nothing here folks, nothing has blooming cheered me up for blooming good blooming while....


----------



## pbehn (Jul 5, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> Nothing here folks, nothing has blooming cheered me up for blooming good blooming while....



Thats Scotland, it is never difficult to discern the difference between a Scotsman with a grievance and a ray of sunshine.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2015)

BBC Sport - Lewis Hamilton wins British GP brilliantly after late rain


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 6, 2015)

US Female soccer team.


----------



## planb (Jul 6, 2015)

Seeing a suze mallard walking down the middle of the street holding up traffic.


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 6, 2015)

This:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 7, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Lovely weather David...that's barely warm down here...


You know Wayne, of all the typically hot places on earth, Redding has had the distinction of at least twice, being the hottest spot on the planet...last time was a few years back, where Redding's temps matched an oil rig outside of Algiers, Algeria...we won because our temps lasted 3 hours longer than Algiers'.

Not sure if that's something to celebrate about...unless there's cold beers involved.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 8, 2015)

gumbyk said:


> This:
> 
> View attachment 296209




Congratulations......Aaron!!



Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2015)

Congrats Aaron! 

Managed today to get my elective signed off which is nice with 2 1/2 weeks of it left...

Also sorted my first leg after New Zealand, going to do 16 SCUBA dives in Fiji over 8 days before heading to San Francisco...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2015)

Three weeks holiday!


----------



## pbehn (Jul 18, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Three weeks holiday!


Australia 556/8 declared
England 181/5 after 57 overs


Enjoy choke choke


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2015)

Cracking 5 days exploring Queenstown and Wanaka with a couple of days skiing thrown in...


----------



## at6 (Jul 19, 2015)

Gnomey, Don't bend over in San Francisco if you drop anything. They call that a marriage proposal.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 19, 2015)

Managed to squeeze another bookcase into my mancave/hangar!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2015)

at6 said:


> Gnomey, Don't bend over in San Francisco if you drop anything. They call that a marriage proposal.



I'll bare that in mind


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 20, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> I'll bare that in mind



Do not bare anything.


Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Do not bare anything.
> 
> 
> Geo



Very true...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2015)

A great fast,smooth and pleasant ride on the Hikari and Sakura Shinkansen to Hiroshima.


----------



## rochie (Jul 22, 2015)

What started as bad news turned out pretty good !

Last week my Daughter crashed my smart car and it is a total loss !
She is fine, no injuries to anyone.

Today I got payment of £3000 from my insurance company, I was only expecting about £1000 !
This is way more than I would've gotten if I had sold it or traded it in and also the new insurance for a car that is 5 years newer than my old car is £1000 cheaper !

Result !!!!


----------



## at6 (Jul 22, 2015)

Rochie, you truly are one lucky dog. With my luck they would have made me pay to get rid of it.


----------



## rochie (Jul 23, 2015)

at6 said:


> Rochie, you truly are one lucky dog. With my luck they would have made me pay to get rid of it.



Believe me I know, this is the first time I have ever been lucky with cars !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 23, 2015)

rochie said:


> Believe me I know, this is the first time I have ever been lucky with cars !


You know...I don't like you very much, right now...


----------



## rochie (Jul 23, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> You know...I don't like you very much, right now...



I fully understand my friend


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2015)

Lucky bastard!


----------



## rochie (Jul 23, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> Lucky bastard!



I know !

Yet my Daughter has picked the new car, baby blue


----------



## at6 (Jul 23, 2015)

At least it's not pink.


----------



## rochie (Jul 23, 2015)

at6 said:


> At least it's not pink.



I have already thanked God that Citroen never did a pink version !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 23, 2015)

To be honest, I'm glad you came out ahead, Karl...and sky blue is a nice color.

Looks to be close to an RLM 65 - hellblau


----------



## rochie (Jul 23, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> To be honest, I'm glad you came out ahead, Karl...and sky blue is a nice color.
> 
> Looks to be close to an RLM 65 - hellblau



Shhh man, my Wife and Daughter haven't noticed that and think I don't like the colour !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 23, 2015)

rochie said:


> Shhh man, my Wife and Daughter haven't noticed that and think I don't like the colour !


ohh...gotcha!

Perhaps it you refer to it as RAF "ribbon blue", that might help?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2015)

I'll bring the spray gun and tins of RLM 02 and RLM71 to Duxford Karl !
I'm sure we can get a decent splinter and mottle job done in a couple of days ............. the crosses and numbers might take a bit longer though !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 23, 2015)

Airframes said:


> I'll bring the spray gun and tins of RLM 02 and RLM71 to Duxford Karl !
> I'm sure we can get a decent splinter and mottle job done in a couple of days ............. the crosses and numbers might take a bit longer though !


Terry, there is one option for Karl's wrecked SMART car...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2015)

Love it !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2015)

Done good there Karl, I had a similar experience years ago, when my Son wrote of my Commodore, also not hurt. was expecting $6-8000 on payout and got $11500, enough to buy another similar Commodore.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 23, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Done good there Karl, I had a similar experience years ago, when my Son wrote of my Commodore, also not hurt. was expecting $6-8000 on payout and got $11500, enough to buy another similar Commodore.


Well...now I don't like you either, Wayne!


----------



## rochie (Jul 24, 2015)

Airframes said:


> I'll bring the spray gun and tins of RLM 02 and RLM71 to Duxford Karl !
> I'm sure we can get a decent splinter and mottle job done in a couple of days ............. the crosses and numbers might take a bit longer though !



I have asked and April said no !

She actually thinks we are going to buy a much older version in dark blue, so she should get a decent surprise !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 24, 2015)

You should play the lottery Karl!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2015)

It's still baby blue though...

Today I finished the hospital part of my elective. Cracking experience with lots of hands on (getting to do minor ops myself b the end). Now onwards for the holiday part, looking forward to some travel and some much needed R&R...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Well...now I don't like you either, Wayne!



Aw man....


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 26, 2015)

The Lethbridge International Air Show has been on for a couple of days. Didn't get to go, but got to watch two slow passes over my place by the wonderfully polished B-17 Sentimental Journey. Brought a lump to my throat.


----------



## rochie (Jul 26, 2015)

On a similar theme.

Whilst in Newcastle buying the new car I saw an OV 10 Bronco and a Mig 15 flying about for the close by Sunderland airshow.

Got a decent deal with the car, got the one my Daughter wanted so she is happy with her dear old Dad !

Must admit seeing a Mig 15 doing circuits over parts of England was a tad strange !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2015)

Can imagine that Karl.

Today I had a very civilised day around Marlborough 'tasting' (Drinking) as many wines as I could. Tried some really good ones and finished the day with a boutique chocolate tasting. All the day needed was some bacon and some...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2015)

Great sightseeing host in Shinpachi these past few days.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2015)

Didn't really cheer me up but it was amazing and very moving. Went today to the Gallopoli: The Scale of Our War at Te Papa in Wellington, really well done.

Gallipoli: The scale of our war | Museum of New Zealand â€“ Te Papa Tongarewa


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2015)

met up with our daughter and hopped the train to Tokyo Disney for the day!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2015)

Followed up yesterdays Gallipoli tours with a few more at the National War Memorial. Some cracking colourised photos of the campaign which were really good to see.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 31, 2015)

It's Friday, I just got paid, and I'm going to the shooting range tomorrow to put holes in some paper targets and tin cans with the new handgun. What could be better than that?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2015)

Putting holes in Parliament, with a 20mm ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 31, 2015)

Bucksnort101 said:


> It's Friday, I just got paid, and I'm going to the shooting range tomorrow to put holes in some paper targets and tin cans with the new handgun. What could be better than that?


An M2 .50 cal...or better still, a Mk108


----------



## pbehn (Jul 31, 2015)

Private jet crashed today near Blackbushe airport South England with possibly four people on board killed, tragically it was owned by the Bin Laden family.......Karma

Bin Laden family?s jet crashes into a car auction near Blackbushe Airport | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2015)

Bell guides England to 2-1 Ashes lead | Cricket | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## at6 (Aug 4, 2015)

The thought of China developing a recipe for sweet and sour hippocroccofrog.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2015)

Great first day proper in Fiji, hit the islands and had the first of my 16 dives...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2015)

good night's sleep back in my own bed!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2015)

Cracking first 4 dives in Fiji...


----------



## rochie (Aug 6, 2015)

The cricket, sorry my Aussie friends but 46-8 in the first session on the first day !


----------



## rochie (Aug 6, 2015)

47-9 !

Do I worry about England's batting after lunch........


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 6, 2015)

Fiji huh? Must be rough.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 6, 2015)

rochie said:


> 47-9 !
> 
> Do I worry about England's batting after lunch........



Oh well…………………most we win, but some we lose.


----------



## rochie (Aug 6, 2015)

I actually feel sorry for Clarke, the Aussie Skipper is one of my favourite players !
England are very rarely in this sort of winning position and this has been an amazing ashes series !


----------



## rochie (Aug 6, 2015)

Told you I was worried about England batting after lunch 34-2 !
Can't stuff this up can we ?


----------



## at6 (Aug 6, 2015)

Lets get back to Fiji. Any topless Polynesian girls diving there?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2015)

Sleep in and a relaxing nothing day....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2015)

Stuart Broad and Joe Root bury feeble Australia | Cricket | ESPN Cricinfo



Capt. Vick said:


> Fiji huh? Must be rough.



It's just terrible...



at6 said:


> Lets get back to Fiji. Any topless Polynesian girls diving there?



No comment...


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 7, 2015)

Six hours away from a weeks vacation at the lake


----------



## pbehn (Aug 7, 2015)

rochie said:


> I actually feel sorry for Clarke, the Aussie Skipper is one of my favourite players !
> England are very rarely in this sort of winning position and this has been an amazing ashes series !



I am disappointed, there has hardly been a session in the series with good bowling and good batting. I was hoping for an Aussie win to take it to the last match.


----------



## rochie (Aug 7, 2015)

pbehn said:


> I am disappointed, there has hardly been a session in the series with good bowling and good batting. I was hoping for an Aussie win to take it to the last match.



Do agree, 5day matches don't seem to happen much now do they, possibly the influence of 20/20 cricket.
While this ashes has been exciting you are correct the standard of both batting and bowling has been generally poor except for the odd session now and then.


----------



## pbehn (Aug 7, 2015)

rochie said:


> Do agree, 5day matches don't seem to happen much now do they, possibly the influence of 20/20 cricket.
> While this ashes has been exciting you are correct the standard of both batting and bowling has been generally poor except for the odd session now and then.



I love cricket but from what I have seen on this tour it is shooting itself in the foot. The wickets are prepared purely for the home side. Players do not have experience (apart from 20/20 or 50 overs) of playing in different conditions so it is generally a whitewash for the home side. On a different level the amount of coverage hype criticism has lead to 2 English players sent home with stress life and careers changed, from what I have seen of the Aussie team they are on the verge of the same, some great players have been completely humiliated, I dont like to see that.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2015)

Australia blown away inside three days | The Investec Ashes Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## pbehn (Aug 8, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> Australia blown away inside three days | The Investec Ashes Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


Great win against the current world champions BUT

In Rugby 
Australia 27 New Zealand 19

when is the Rugby world cup?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2015)

Just got home from my Son and His Girlfriend taking Lynn (and I) out for her Birthday,


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2015)

Moved to a new Fijian island to swim with manta rays and having not been here for 9 days they appeared on my first day...


----------



## at6 (Aug 11, 2015)

Shelter baby Elijah was adopted by one of the little campers. I'm going to miss this little guy but I'm glad he has a good home with her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 11, 2015)

Nice looking dog.




Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2015)

Swam with the mantas the last 2 days. Really cool experience!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2015)

Huge heavy rain band just missed dumping on where i was heading to...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2015)

End of a cracking 10 days in Fiji, awesome diving and great people. Hitting the San Francisco this evening...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2015)

That's really awesome!
------------------------------------

I have added another item onto my bucket list, "Understand the Game of Cricket". I see the one with Kate Beckinsale occurring first however.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 13, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> ...I have added another item onto my bucket list, "Understand the Game of Cricket"...


I totally gave up on that a long time ago.

However, the Cricket bat looks like it could be extremely handy in dealing with asshats on an "up close and personal" basis...


----------



## rochie (Aug 13, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> That's really awesome!
> ------------------------------------
> 
> I have added another item onto my bucket list, "Understand the Game of Cricket". I see the one with Kate Beckinsale occurring first however.





GrauGeist said:


> I totally gave up on that a long time ago.
> 
> However, the Cricket bat looks like it could be extremely handy in dealing with asshats on an "up close and personal" basis...



Heathens !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2015)

Cricket isn't that hard to understand. But like baseball but they run back and forth rather than around and around...


----------



## at6 (Aug 13, 2015)

Either way, they are swinging at somebody's balls.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 14, 2015)

It's the weekend....._finally!_


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 14, 2015)

rochie said:


> Heathens !


Of course! 

But honestly, you can't tell me that you would not enjoy that most gratifying sound of hardwood on bone as you walked through the Senate floor (or Parliament) swinging that bat with great conviction!

And the very thought of that makes today's "what cheered me up"!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 14, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Of course!
> 
> But honestly, you can't tell me that you would not enjoy that most gratifying sound of hardwood on bone as you walked through the Senate floor (or Parliament) swinging that bat with great conviction!
> 
> And the very thought of that makes today's "what cheered me up"!



Amen to that my friend


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2015)

Lovely summers day in San Francisco, was perfect for the Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 14, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> I have added another item onto my bucket list, "Understand the Game of Cricket". I see the one with Kate Beckinsale occurring first however.


It's not just Cricket. Back when I was in 8th grade a few of my friends and I tried to explane baseball to a German exchange student, going as far as taking him to a park district ball field and acting it out. Totally hopeless. I guess it's just something you have to grow up with.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2015)

Baseball ? Ah, you mean 'Rounders', the game UK schoolgirls play !
(sound of rapidly running feet fading into the distance ...................)


----------



## pbehn (Aug 15, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> That's really awesome!
> ------------------------------------
> 
> I have added another item onto my bucket list, "Understand the Game of Cricket". I see the one with Kate Beckinsale occurring first however.


My wife is a football fan, but after 30 years together she also loves cricket but only on the radio she never watches it, the cricket radio commentary is up to 5 days of sport combined with complete nonsense about everything from cakes to seagulls and the colour of buses. 

some radio commentary

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzEBLrz3S1o_

There is a surprising amount of cricket played in the USA
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cricket_in_the_United_States

Mick Jagger introduced John Paul Getty to Cricket and he loved it so much he built his own international standard ground at his home in England, a replica of The Oval in London.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wormsley_Park

I love it but it is an aquired taste....good luck with the rules


----------



## rochie (Aug 16, 2015)

pbehn said:


> My wife is a football fan, but after 30 years together she also loves cricket but only on the radio she never watches it, the cricket radio commentary is up to 5 days of sport combined with complete nonsense about everything from cakes to seagulls and the colour of buses.
> 
> some radio commentary
> 
> ...




I too prefere the radio commentary for cricket, though without having sky sports I don't see much cricket these days, sadly.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2015)

Didn't get my butt outa bed till 9...warm and cosy....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2015)

Lovely day touring Alcatraz...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2015)

Sounds cool Hugh....


----------



## at6 (Aug 19, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> Lovely day touring Alcatraz...


That place has a very colorful history from being a military outpost to prison. Remember not to bend over or you'll become subject to the SF space program. They like to explore Uranus.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2015)

The Grand Canyon is pretty big, pretty cool seeing it from the South Rim today. Overnight flight to New York tomorrow, Big Apple here I come!


----------



## at6 (Aug 19, 2015)

Rumor has it that the canyon was caused by a Scotsman chasing a farthing down a squirrel hole.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 19, 2015)

Vacation time.....21 days off.




Geo


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2015)

Saw this little guy nearly get his by a car last night when he ran in front of two cars on a well driven road. Two cars ended up hitting each other, nothing major and this little guy just kept going down the road. He was intent on crossing again and I was afraid he'd get hit as it was getting dark. I picked him up and took him home.
Had the police come and scan for an identification chip, but he didn't have one.
Only tag he had was a for a rabies shot and that place was closed so he spent the night. Sure was a well mannered little gut (OK, he's not so little for a Corgi).

Luckily the clinic on the tag was still in operation and I brought him over this morning. They tracked down the owner via the rabies vaccination #. Left him there for the owner to pick up. Turns out his name is Buster. Glad he found his people

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2015)

Way cool of you man!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah, he would probably spent the night in some cold damp weather last night if I didn't pick him up.
Initially the Policeman thought I just wanted him to take him to the pound, which meant the little guy spending the night in a cage in an even stranger place than my place. I told him no, I would keep him for a while and try to find the owner and that I just wanted him to scan for a chip.
One thing I learned, he expected a treat after going outside to do his duty, he acted like he was expecting something after coming in and I said "treat" and he nearly jumped through the roof Didn't have any doggie treats so I gave him a little handful of dog food I had picked up for him earlier.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2015)

Well done Buck !


----------



## trackend (Aug 20, 2015)

Congrats mossie long time no see, much water under the bridge and before you take the pee yes I'm still alive (just)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Aug 20, 2015)

trackend said:


> Congrats mossie long time no see, much water under the bridge and before you take the pee yes I'm still alive (just)



Many on the board have wondered were arse has been?Glad to you up and kick'in.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2015)

Holy crap!!

Am I seeing things or is that really trackend??


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2015)

He lives !
Great to see you back my friend !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2015)

TRACK!! glad to see you surface for some air and drop in.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2015)

Track!

Well today I met up with one of my mates from Uni here in NYC, we chilled for the afternoon before heading over and slumming in New Jersey for a bit to watch the Falcons @ Jets at MetLife...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yet another boy band splits....let's get the party started! 

_"WE NEED OUR OWN SHOW CALLED "KEEPING UP WITH THE DIRECTIONERS" BC WE GO THROUGH MORE DRAMA THAN KARDASHIANS TBH.

"I come online on twitter and the first thing I see is rumours about 1d splitting up. DOES THE DRAMA EVER END?!?!?!"

"Literally retching at the fact 1D are splitting up, av never been this upset in all of me absolute life man. Never."

"When I thought I got over zayn leaving one direction stop crying&I expected it but I hear this my life is over I'm not gonna get over this"

"1D is The Rolling Stones of this era, they will not end this, there will be a few breaks like ANY OTHER ARTISTS," _

Time to crack another beer open!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2015)

trackend said:


> Congrats mossie long time no see, much water under the bridge and before you take the pee yes I'm still alive (just)



Trackey!! Bl**dy good to see you mate!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 25, 2015)

My daughter and son-in-law finally had enough for a down payment on a house. After the 2008 crisis, my country decided that new home owners require a 20% down payment or go through CMHC, a right pain in the keester if all your ducks aren't in a row. They take possession Sept. 30 so after 2yrs., 4mths. and 6 days, me and the missus will be on our own for the first time since Oct. 3 1985.



Geo


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2015)

Great stuff for your daughter and son-in-law, and for you and Mrs Geo !
I'll bet you're well chuffed - have a cigar and a shot of your favourite tipple ..... but don't let Jan know, or he'll be round to your place like s*it off a shiny shovel !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2015)

Good turn of events George, glad thing are going ok.


----------



## rochie (Aug 28, 2015)

One of the guys that washed pots in my kitchen left last week to pursue a career in gymnastics.
He came back in today with a bottle of beer for me(ok it was only Budweiser but the thought was there), and a hand written letter basically saying how great he thought I was as a boss and a person.

Cheered me up no end on a day I have been disappointed to learn I didn't get a job I interviewed for earlier in the week !


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2015)

Nice one Karl, but shame about the job. Was that the former BC Group HQ place ?


----------



## rochie (Aug 28, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Nice one Karl, but shame about the job. Was that the former BC Group HQ place ?



Yes, bit gutted.

Really wanted the job, was a nice place and WW 2 history to boot !


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2015)

B*gg*r !
They don't know what they're missing - maybe they couldn't afford you !


----------



## at6 (Aug 28, 2015)

More time with my "shelter babies".


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2015)

BBC Sport - Mo Farah wins historic World Championships 5,000m gold


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2015)

Westham 3 Liverpool 0


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2015)

Back in Swansea after a cracking elective. Term starts Tuesday and then 3 months until finals and then 6 months of shadowing and medical degree is finished...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2015)

rochie said:


> One of the guys that washed pots in my kitchen left last week to pursue a career in gymnastics.
> He came back in today with a bottle of beer for me(ok it was only Budweiser but the thought was there),



I hate to say this, but if it was a bottle of American Budweiser he was not telling you thanks or that you were a great guy, just the opposite

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2015)

I legally rejoined the ranks of singlehood today. I am currently celebrating with my great pals Booker Jim Beam. A good time will be had by.....ME!

Hopefully I shall end the night before telling any of you guys I love you.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 1, 2015)

Congratulations David. As I don't drink anymore, feel free to drink my body weight.




Geo


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2015)

Ah, another soul mate with a shoe box containing those little plastic figurines that go top of wedding cakes .... and the use of the bathroom whenever needed !!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2015)

BBC Sport - Rugby World Cup 2015: England beat Ireland in final warm-up


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2015)

finally can start decals on my GB Canberra....


----------



## tomo pauk (Sep 7, 2015)

(more of a long-term thing, but anyway)
Maybe some of the members will recall that my father have had colon cancer diagnosed, and the operation was undertaken, after the chemo therapy. After the operation, he have had a hard time to recover, for about a month, but now he's probably as good as possible, in good spirits and living as actively as possible. Mom and he were several days at my place, and even enjoyed some swimming with their two granddaughters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 7, 2015)

Great news Tomo. Wishing you and your family all the best.




Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2015)

Fantastic news Tomo. It must be a great relief, and I hope the recovery continues well.


----------



## tomo pauk (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks, people. The forecast is so far a good one, so dad and mum can enjoy their retirement in peace


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2015)

That's awesome my friend!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 7, 2015)

Great news Tomo!


----------



## at6 (Sep 8, 2015)

Being online with my friends in this forum.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2015)

Well Tomo! THAT cheered me up today!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2015)

And me too - great to hear your folks can enjoy a peaceful retirement.

My good news today ?
Well, my 'Tin Tent' has been standing, motionless, for just over four months, due to my being unable to move much for most of that time, because of Rheumatoid Arthritis 'flare-up'.
Re-charged the battery over-night, ready to take the van for new tyres and a couple of small jobs, ready for Duxford next week, and it started first turn of the key !
A small thing, I know, but, as it had only been used once, and had stood for so long, I was slightly concerned that there might be a few problems, and that it could foul-up the Duxford trip. All being well, it should be OK, and quite impressive for a 26 year old vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 8, 2015)

That is good news Dogsbody as there is no way I can be nice enough to Annmarie to allow me to bring both cars !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2015)

Yeah, I guess not - that would cost too many bunches of flowers !!
I was fearful that it might not go, after being stood so long, and had visions of having to hire a van or car, and get another tent too !
I'll get the electrics checked anyway, when I get back from DX, and maybe replace the battery too, just in case.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2015)

BBC Sport - James Taylor's 101 helps England beat Australia in third ODI


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2015)

On this side of the world, Adelaide crows just defeated Western Bulldogs in an AFL Elimination final...GO Crows.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2015)

Lovely evening at the BBC Proms in the Park...


----------



## rochie (Sep 13, 2015)

Off work untill the 29th, with a 2day visit to Duxford in the middle of my annual leave from work !
Now if I can just find a new job whilst off so I can go in with my notice I will be very happy indeed !


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 13, 2015)

Two things:
1) A day off where I can sleep in.
2) Finally took the finished pictures of my Group Build entry and posted them.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2015)

Only have to wait until Friday for the kickoff of the Rugby World Cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2015)

Westham 2 Newcastle 0


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2015)

Seeing my mum and dad....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Sep 15, 2015)

Three dudes from France making the cool promotional video for Croatian tourism. The video is also featured on web site of Croatian government.


----------



## rochie (Sep 16, 2015)

Just read that HRH Prince Harry gave up his seat in one of the 4 two seat Spitfire taking part in yesterday's BoB anniversary flypast so Tom Neil, a veteran of the battle could still take part after the Spitfire he was due to fly in went unservisable.

Well done Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 16, 2015)

Cheered me up finally got this post done, though then posted twice !


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 16, 2015)

Still on holiday....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2015)

Good things and not so good things today, but it seems to be working out OK in the end - I hope !
Finally got the spare gas bottle delivered for the 'Tin Tent', and got a new battery fitted also. 
But the van is now a bit lighter, as the front spoiler fell off !!
Getting it stuck back in place on Friday - I think an Asian chappie jumped his car forward into the front of the van, as he was parking and then reversing last night, as I saw his car lurch forward. Didn't think much of it at the time, but I reckon it was enough to snap one of the bolts at one corner, and when I moved off, the darn thing imitated an anchor, the went under the van !
Still, a nice white line of glass fiber, in the center of a black front spoiler, is all the rage these days, so I'm told ................


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 16, 2015)

....should bring all the hippocroccofrogs to the yard!



I'll get your coat!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2015)

Leave the Hippocroccofrogs where they belong - under a slimy stone !


----------



## at6 (Sep 16, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Leave the Hippocroccofrogs where they belong - under a slimy stone !



Or Walmart.


----------



## at6 (Sep 16, 2015)

Still cheered up about the Binladens killing over 100 of their own with a crane.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 17, 2015)

I laughed when I saw this one. 

What is the Love Ballad of Turd Ferguson, Alex?

Woman tricks Alex Trebek into saying 'Turd Ferguson' on 'Jeopardy!'

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 17, 2015)

LMAO!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2015)

BBC Sport - Rugby World Cup 2015: England 35-11 Fiji


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2015)

Westham 2 undefeated Manchester City 1


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 24, 2015)

Passed all my FAA written exams, Gen 95%, Airfram 96%, and Pwrplnt 85%. O&P scheduled for 3 Oct. Best part is Cavanaugh museum is looking for A&P techs and I'll be looking for a full time job soon... imagining my first job is to work on a WW2 fighter. Or WW1.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 24, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2015)

Good stuff!

Confirmation my Eduard Aussie Eight Spitfire Combo has arrived...off to collect it tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 25, 2015)

That's cool...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2015)

Congrats, NFN - very well done !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 25, 2015)

This work week finally being done with. I'm going home after work and taking a long nap before I go to bed for the evening!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## prem895 (Sep 26, 2015)

Seeing some mouthy little kid getting a good slap right across the face for being just that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2015)

A nap , I took this afternoon.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2015)

Got a present from my youngest daughter, after her trip to South Korea.


----------



## tomo pauk (Sep 27, 2015)

The 1st day I'm not working after 27th March - yep, more than 180 working days one after another.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2015)

Wow Tomo, you must be bushed !
I hope you're able to relax and enjoy some time off.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 27, 2015)

That's brutal Tomo. Me whining about working 24 straight nights is no longer valid. On a me note, after waiting 2 years, I was ffinally qualified on the 988 loader. The wait was due to 2 dickheaded bosses who are no longer here and 2 trainers who thought that if they signed people off, they would eventually be out of work. "Q'd" on 10 pieces of equipment now, just the 390 hoe and 994 loader to go.


Geo

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Sep 27, 2015)

Geo, I admire your qualifications and work you do 



Airframes said:


> Wow Tomo, you must be bushed !
> I hope you're able to relax and enjoy some time off.



Guess the term is 'burned out'? 
Thanks, next month will not be such a busy one, and from start of November until end of January I will not work, loading up batteries for the next working season.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2015)

BBC Sport - Rugby World Cup 2015: Scotland 39-16 USA


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2015)

Got my second Eduard Aussie Eight Combo...


----------



## rochie (Sep 30, 2015)

4days after they started reporting that Russia were considering air strikes in Syria, the BBC have found a picture of a Russian Su-24 to replace the picture of 2 x F-15's they were using to lead the article with on their website !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## at6 (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## rochie (Sep 30, 2015)

Surprised they didnt use a picture of the "Russian MiG 28" from TopGun !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2015)

Managed to get one of the most challenging sign offs today that I need to do before qualifying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2015)

Good on ya Hugh!

Long weekend is here!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2015)

Well done Hugh. Now, about this spider bite on my ankle ......................


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2015)

It's Friday and a nice long weekend alone with my better half!


----------



## at6 (Oct 4, 2015)

Nothing. I can't afford to leave California.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 5, 2015)

Saw Jimmy Fallon out apple picking with the wife and kids yesterday out at the Milk Pail on Long Island


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 5, 2015)

at6 said:


> Nothing. I can't afford to leave California.


The grass is not always greener on the other side...

California's politics may suck azz, but it's still a freakin' awesome place to be...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2015)

Public holiday today...sleep in and some modelling!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 5, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> The grass is not always greener on the other side...
> 
> California's politics may suck azz, but it's still a freakin' awesome place to be...



Hey, the grass is always greener over the septic tank.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 5, 2015)

Passed my O&P on Saturday; I'm now officially a certificated A&P mechanic with an avionics degree and FCC license w/ radar endorsement. Now if I can just find a job.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 5, 2015)

Congrats NFN and good luck!!!




Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 6, 2015)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Passed my O&P on Saturday; I'm now officially a certificated A&P mechanic with an avionics degree and FCC license w/ radar endorsement. Now if I can just find a job.


That deserved bacon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 6, 2015)

Now if I can just find a job. :)[/QUOTE said:


> You can have mine!!!
> 
> This is what cheered me up today. Last day of work this week, then it's 5 days a vegetating in the north woods of Minnesota. Going to do some fishing, hunting, relaxing, and maybe a little drinking (not Jan style, to excess type of drinking though, my stomach can't handle alchohol as much as it used to).
> 
> P.S. BBQ'ed 3 racks of Ribs and made some homemade BBQ sauce this past weekend for a little get together of friends. Om Nom Nom Nom!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2015)

On the subject of jobs, yesterday I began the wonderful process of deciding where I want to do the next 2 years of my training (and actually get paid!), having to rank 20 different areas of the country is quite daunting. Especially when I'm not sure where I want to end up yet...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2015)

good luck with your choice Hugh!

finally got my decals to finish my GB Canberra...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2015)

Congratulations NFN, and good luck with the decisions Hugh !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2015)

Very cool Hugh, good luck!


----------



## rochie (Oct 10, 2015)

Just found out Boba Fett is staying at the hotel tonight !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2015)

BBC Sport - Rugby World Cup 2015: Samoa 33-36 Scotland


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2015)

Did ok at the Model Show on the weekend...a first, second and third...


----------



## at6 (Oct 12, 2015)

Well done Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2015)

Cheers mate thanks.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 13, 2015)

Ordered myself a new DSLR, a Canon 70D to replace my old 1000D (Rebel XS). Will be fun...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent off my application for my jobs for the next 2 years (well at least the order of where I would like to work in the UK), getting kinda of real now...


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 13, 2015)

*CUBS WIN!!!!*


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 13, 2015)

T Bolt said:


> *CUBS WIN!!!!*



Any news on the zombie apocalypse. Has to be happening soon since the CUBS are winning.


Wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 14, 2015)

Hahahahaha! ...and in other news the Mets lose...


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 14, 2015)

They're getting ready to pop out of the coffins right now!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 14, 2015)

We will not be playing at the EC next year. Which means we'll have a quiet summer


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2015)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Any news on the zombie apocalypse. Has to be happening soon since the CUBS are winning.
> 
> 
> Wheels



Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2015)

Got a new $40000 test system operational today, running a first successful test!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 15, 2015)

Is that just not an awesome amount of satisfaction?????


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> Is that just not an awesome amount of satisfaction?????



Oh yes....


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 16, 2015)

All the paperwork in the process of legalization of the house where my family (4 of us) is living is finished. It will allow me for doing my business-related paperwork in 10 km distant Trogir, rather than in 70 km distant Sinj, as well as less trouble to enlist my daughters in the local kindegarten and schools.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2015)

Congratulations Tomo.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2015)

BBC Sport - Premiership: Harlequins 26-21 Wasps


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2015)

Cheered up my Wifes father with a Birthday visit...


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 17, 2015)

Had a rental truck for a week. During the pre-trip, the rental agent and I both missed some glaring damage at the bottom of the front bumper(the missus noticed it when I pulled into the driveway) so for the whole week I fretted about this going as a claim on my car insurance. To top it off, when I dropped it off, I had to back into the only parking space, directly opposite the front door. I might as well put a large red arrow pointing to the damage, it stuck out that much. As the agent walked out, I could swear he looked directly at it. When he finished the post trip, he said "great, no damage". I signed the truck off and made speedy retreat.


Geo


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 17, 2015)

Thursday I bought a 14 year old Mercedes CLK320 V6 Auto with all the electronic toys that could be fitted in 2001 for £700 ($1100) it has 40,000miles on the clock and was a trade in at work. The boss let me have it for what he gave the customer. Friday I changed all the fluids, filters and fitted a 2nd hand stainless steel aftermarket exhaust, 2nd hand sports front dampers, new drop links and bushings, new air filter, new plugs and today I had a friend put it on his rolling road and re map the ECU for more revs and ponies. 

Why so cheap for a classic 14 year old car that is barely run in, will run for as long as I can afford to fill the tank, will more than double the national speed limit, never depreciate and has cost me £1800 in total puts out 237 hp on the dyno (it only put out 215hp when brand new). Well the Alloy wheels had been kerbed (a few hours with a sander and a tin of silver paint) the paintwork needed a T-Cut and mopping (apprentices are so handy they get to do the crap jobs), the air con didnt work (split hose cost £9.99 re-gas £50) and the drivers seat had a split in the leather (tube of impact adhesive £2.99).

Vroom vroom poop poop

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 22, 2015)

The fact that I'm feeling comfortably numb right now. I don't care what they say about heart meds and alcohol. A little wine makes everything better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2015)

A-men!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2015)

Got yourself a real bargain there then, FM !


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 23, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Got yourself a real bargain there then, FM !



Cheeers Airfranes however I filled it up with super unleaded this morning and I think I need to remortgage the house to fill it up again 

Runs like a swiss watch never had such a smooth motor just need to keep my right foot light on the loud pedal.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2015)

I know what you mean about the price of fuel here - feckin ridiculous !
It's not _that_ many years ago, when I had a Series III Land Rover, that it cost exactly £15 to fill the 10 gallon tank - now it would cost around £52 !!!
My camper van has a 15 (Imperial) gallon tank, and it _really_ hurts to fill that one - especially at an average of 24 mpg !!!


----------



## at6 (Oct 23, 2015)

Butt plugger Brown wants to make it that expensive here.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Got a new $40000 test system operational today, running a first successful test!



Would that be the systems used for your modelling, painthbooth etc., etc?


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 23, 2015)

Airframes said:


> I know what you mean about the price of fuel here - feckin ridiculous !
> It's not _that_ many years ago, when I had a Series III Land Rover, that it cost exactly £15 to fill the 10 gallon tank - now it would cost around £52 !!!
> My camper van has a 15 (Imperial) gallon tank, and it _really_ hurts to fill that one - especially at an average of 24 mpg !!!



24mpg wow thats an eco car compared to the Merc when I give it some welly. Yesterday when I was doing what we shall call a braking test 8) I saw 4.5mpg on the trip computer.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2015)

In that case, and especially considering that my van is basically carrying a house on its back, my fuel consumption is rather good !
Of course, that figure is if I'm able to maintain a steady 50 to 55 mph - anything over that (which can get scary, and a written request to stop is required!), and the mpg drops to around 17 !
I do remember when I used to rally a Mk1 Escort, back in the days when fuel was less than 25 PENCE per gallon, when it got around 25 mpg if driven sedately, but 8 to 9 mpg when driven with some welly !
Ah, happy days !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 24, 2015)

1st time I ever drove a borrowed Campervan I had to do an emergency stop and all you could hear from the back was Crash, Clunk, Shatter, Tinkle, Thump as everything in the back tried to get to the front 

Luckily the set of cutlery that hit the back of my head was Woolworths finest plastic.


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 24, 2015)

Fast - have you thought about installing the LPG on the CLK?


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 24, 2015)

tomo pauk said:


> Fast - have you thought about installing the LPG on the CLK?



If it was a long term car and it was the only car I had I would certainly think about it but this is just a toy which I will play with for a bit and then move it on. My partners car is a dull as ditchwater Toyota diesel estate so any of the boring stuff she gets to drive.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2015)

fastmongrel said:


> 1st time I ever drove a borrowed Campervan I had to do an emergency stop and all you could hear from the back was Crash, Clunk, Shatter, Tinkle, Thump as everything in the back tried to get to the front
> 
> Luckily the set of cutlery that hit the back of my head was Woolworths finest plastic.



Yep, learned that lesson the day I picked it up at the end of April. There was a large, flat screen TV included, which I didn't know about until tear r'sing around a bend on a Yorkshire country lane. That's when the TV revealed itself, when it flew off one of the rear bench seats onto the floor, followed by the fridge door crashing open, and one of the draws impersonating an organ stop !
Since then, everything is locked/taped/tied/wedged as needed !
Oh, and I found that a rally-style four wheel drift in a 2 ton campervan isn't really fun !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2015)

BBC Sport - Rugby World Cup 2015: South Africa 18-20 New Zealand


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 25, 2015)

Kittens...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2015)

A brief bit of modelling...


AND Westham beating Chelsea 2 - 1


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 29, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Kittens...
> 
> View attachment 304431






Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2015)

getting home.....weekend is here!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2015)

FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## javlin (Oct 30, 2015)

I p/u a new truck for me at least a 1989 F-150 302cid 5spd manual with only 82K original miles.I am cutting loose the 78 Chevy Stepside for $1500 which the buyer get's another bed, door,new windshield,lights etc I have collected over the years.I am into the Ford for $1200 out of pocket with the sale of the Chevy not to bad.I tell ya though the power ban between the ole 6cyl(torque) manual clutch as oppose to the 8cyl(rpm) hyd clutch is night and day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2015)

New profile books on the way from Claes Sundin!


----------



## prem895 (Oct 31, 2015)

New Zealand again


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2015)

didn't drop any model bits today...after yesterdays fiasco...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2015)

Cracking weekend in London. Awesome Rugby World Cup final with the All Blacks winning and a good catch up with my brother too.


----------



## at6 (Nov 3, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> Cracking weekend in London. Awesome Rugby World Cup final with the All Blacks winning and a good catch up with my brother too.


Funny. With that name and they all look pretty white to me.


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 3, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> A brief bit of modelling...
> 
> 
> AND *Westham beating Chelsea 2 - 1*



Way to go, Slaven's team 

As for me - end of working season. Now it's time to catch up with family and friends.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2015)

a "getting Budget" Lunch for staff today...our biggest ever October sales figure.


----------



## rochie (Nov 3, 2015)

My Daughter finally learned how to put petrol in her car and that it doesn't run of fairy dust !

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 3, 2015)

Swelling and excruciating pain in my left foot is starting to subside. I no longer feel like jumping in front of a fast moving train to relieve the pain. Now it's just hoping I don't do something to re-injure it.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2015)

Got Internet connection back late this evening, after more than two days without it. Got some catching up to do now !


----------



## rochie (Nov 3, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Got Internet connection back late this evening, after more than two days without it. Got some catching up to do now !



Thought you'd slept in !


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2015)

Did a lot of sleeping too, due to pain and stiffness.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2015)

Reading Wojteks good news...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2015)

Premiership: Harlequins 16-14 Sale Sharks - BBC Sport


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2015)

Finally Finished my GB26 build


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 8, 2015)

Girls were at mother-in-law, so wife any I have had one fine weekend


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2015)

My book on the B-10 Bomber (aka Martin 139) has been listed on Amazon for presale!!!!


----------



## rochie (Nov 11, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> My book on the B-10 Bomber (aka Martin 139) has been listed on Amazon for presale!!!!



Brilliant, well done !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 11, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> My book on the B-10 Bomber (aka Martin 139) has been listed on Amazon for presale!!!!



Now that's amazing! Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks gents!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm so sick of work that I'm taking Friday off and doing absolutely nothing for 3 days!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 11, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> My book on the B-10 Bomber (aka Martin 139) has been listed on Amazon for presale!!!!


Wow! Congrats!

Didn't know you were putting together a book on the B-10, that's really cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> My book on the B-10 Bomber (aka Martin 139) has been listed on Amazon for presale!!!!



Nice man!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2015)

Congratulations David - I hope it sells well, and, with a lack of publications on the type, it probably will !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 12, 2015)

Congratulations David.




Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks gents!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2015)

European Challenge Cup: Harlequins 41-18 Montpellier - BBC Sport


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2015)

Finished my other GB build....on to the next challenge...


----------



## at6 (Nov 16, 2015)

The thought that the janitor will finally be out of office.


----------



## prem895 (Nov 16, 2015)

A mom smacking her kid in the face for being so obtuse. I guess you just can't fix stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2015)

getting home to a cool house...had a hot one today...40C


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 18, 2015)

Got myself a new laptop


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2015)

parcel on the doorstep!


----------



## prem895 (Nov 19, 2015)

being the guy in the car and not the guy holding the sign begging for $

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 19, 2015)

prem895 said:


> being the guy in the car and not the guy holding the sign begging for $


It might surprise you, but some them make more than you do. A recent news investigation here found one "homeless" man made $3k a month that way and he was homeless by choice.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2015)

prem895 said:


> being the guy in the car and not the guy holding the sign begging for $



Yesterday a couple of us at work volunteered at the local soup kitchen for a few hours, and I totally agree with what you have said!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> My book on the B-10 Bomber (aka Martin 139) has been listed on Amazon for presale!!!!



Now Dave, if one would want an autographed copy, would we get that straight from you when it's published, or...?

PS So cool man, so cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks! You'll be taken care of my friend.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2015)

European Challenge Cup: Cardiff Blues 20-32 Harlequins - BBC Sport


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 19, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Now Dave, if one would want an autographed copy, would we get that straight from you when it's published, or...?
> 
> PS So cool man, so cool!


Add me to that list!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2015)

Tango Umpire!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 20, 2015)

Sweet! Thanks brother! Have the money squirreled away already.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 20, 2015)

"This is Volume 1 of the Forgotten Bomber series." What???? Tell me what else you are planning, please!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 20, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> My book on the B-10 Bomber (aka Martin 139) has been listed on Amazon for presale!!!!



Also didn't even realise you were into writing book David, well done and hope it goes well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 20, 2015)

Quiet day at work, should be home by 3pm, bit of modelbench time in my future i see !
He says in best yoda voice !


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2015)

another speedy week concluded and the weekend is here!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks Vic!



Capt. Vick said:


> "This is Volume 1 of the Forgotten Bomber series." What???? Tell me what else you are planning, please!



Here is what I have so far:

Vol 2 B-15 B-19 - The Titan Bombers
Vol 3 B-9 - The Tissue Paper Bomber
Vol 4 Vickers Wellesley - The Geodesic Bomber 

I've already started on Vol 2 and have begun to gather information on Vol 3


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2015)

David, I think that should be "Geodetic".


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 20, 2015)

Airframes said:


> David, I think that should be "Geodetic".



Everyone's a critic!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2015)

Airframes said:


> David, I think that should be "Geodetic".



I believe they both are the same thing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 20, 2015)

Sweet! Now all we need is one on the Airacuda series and the NAA B-21 (is it?)


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 20, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Sweet! Now all we need is one on the Airacuda series and the NAA B-21 (is it?)


The YFM was a cool concept, to be honest


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2015)

Finished with the last lecture week of medical school...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2015)

Model in the Mailbox!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2015)

Received some photos of my youngest daughter, at her Graduation from University of London.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 23, 2015)

Sorry Wayne but Tottenham cheered me up !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2015)

27 Squadron Signal In Action books for $42.00 USD!

...and great news about your daughter Terry!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2015)

rochie said:


> Sorry Wayne but Tottenham cheered me up !



with all due respect...Get nicked!


----------



## Marcel (Nov 24, 2015)

got my 24mm stm prime lens tody. Nifty little lens and rather sharp.Will have fun with this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 26, 2015)

Son doesn't have cancer.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 26, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Son doesn't have cancer.


That is indeed good news.


----------



## rochie (Nov 27, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Son doesn't have cancer.



Fantastic news Geo


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 27, 2015)

Great news indeed


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2015)

F-R-I-D-A-Y...!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2015)

at6 said:


> That is indeed good news.



That's _bl**dy_ brilliant news Geo!!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2015)

It certainly is !


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks guys, one drama down, one to go.




Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 27, 2015)

Geo man, great news!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2015)

Great news Geo!

Well today, I got the results of the first of the finals I've done so far this year and passed it. So just 2 bits more to complete and this degree is in the books ...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2015)

Well don Hugh.

Glad you got good news too George!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice one Hugh !


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks guys and congrats Dr Gnomey.




Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2015)

Today completed another part of my final exams. Just one bit left and all is done...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2015)

So you're up to "Doc", and the "tor" follows very soon !
Very well done Hugh, and good luck with the final part.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2015)

Congrats Dr. Gnomey



Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2015)

Well done again Hugh!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 7, 2015)

Congrats Hugh!


----------



## at6 (Dec 7, 2015)

Gnomey please don't become a Proctologist or Urologist. I'm tired of exams where my bum feels like Poland in 1939.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2015)

at6 said:


> Gnomey please don't become a Proctologist or Urologist. I'm tired of exams where my bum feels like Poland in 1939.



Amen! I mean at least buy me dinner first!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 7, 2015)

I got my brother's laptop to repair. He hasn't used it for more than a year (he doesn't like computers) but needs it now the Tax office went all digital. His Windows is all f**ked up. Could not get it running. Linux Mint didn't work either. Could not boot anything. Finally after much persistance, I got Ubuntu started on the machine  Happy that I still know how to reactivate a broken computer. He'll have to get used to Linux now, but maybe for the better. He doesn't have to worry mallware as much anymore.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2015)

Well done Marcel. Now, do you think you could repair the HM Customs computers ...................


----------



## Marcel (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh yes, Terry, only if they don't catch me breaking in


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2015)

Well, they can't see a decimal point in $32.50, so they probably wouldn't notice you either !!!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 7, 2015)

You're saying I'm just a decimal point?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2015)

Nah !
HM Customs read $32.50 Canadian Dollars as £3,250 British Pounds, and tried to charge me £328 tax, instead of £8.20 !!!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 7, 2015)

That is smart! They thought you wouldn't notice  You want me to retrieve it while I am hacking their computer?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2015)

No, just leave a message telling them that they're idiots!
Oh, and you'd better do it large, block letters, so that they can read it easily !!


----------



## rochie (Dec 8, 2015)

My Daughter has an interview for her first choice of University !


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice one Karl - I hope April gets a place.


----------



## rochie (Dec 8, 2015)

Cheers mate, relief all round as she got rejection letter from RVC london so shes been a bit down lately


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2015)

If she's got the interview, she's probably got the place.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 8, 2015)

Awesome news Karl, I wish her the best of luck!


----------



## rochie (Dec 8, 2015)

Airframes said:


> If she's got the interview, she's probably got the place.



Bit of work yet but as long as she puts in the effort, she'll be right, as you will know !



vikingBerserker said:


> Awesome news Karl, I wish her the best of luck!



Thanks mate


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 8, 2015)

Great news Karl. I wish her all the luck in the world.


----------



## rochie (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you my friend.
She wants to be a veterinarian, which over here is one of the most competitive careers to get into !


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2015)

Plenty of work for her in Macclesfield then - the women are all animals !!


----------



## at6 (Dec 8, 2015)

He said Veterinarian, not animal herder. They might look better if they shaved their legs, armpits, and beards?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2015)

Best of luck to your daughter Karl.


----------



## rochie (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks mate


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2015)

Congrats Karl!

Well what cheered me up today is this time next week I will very likely be very inebriated having consumed far to much Champagne/Prosecco and cocktails having finished finals. However currently that is a distant speck on the horizon with them not starting until Tuesday and I've had enough and just want to get on with them...


----------



## prem895 (Dec 9, 2015)

Getting these

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2015)

very Cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 10, 2015)

NICE!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2015)

a good amount of modelling progress today without interuption...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2015)

T-G-I-F!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 11, 2015)

Today is my 11 year anniversary with the company I work for, actually I worked there as a temp for another year but they don't count that. Longest I've ever worked for one place in my life. Now where's my cake?


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## rochie (Dec 11, 2015)

Was last night but the missus was badgering me for names and addresses of people on here who we were to send xmas cards to.
I resisted for about an hour then gave her details of you guys that i know well enough.
She wrote out all the cards and envelopes and Terry then informed me i had missed the postal dedline for xmas deliveries overseas !

Gave her the told you so smug look, she gave me a slap !

Was worth it though

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2015)

Just as well, too mate. Our wonderful Royal Mail now charge £1 to send a Christmas card overseas. Maybe they need the extra revenue to invest in a system that can differentiate between $32.50 Canadian Dollars, and £3,250 GBP !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2015)

Karl getting a bit of Biffo for dissing SWMBO.....been there done that...


and Chelsea losing in the EPL again....


----------



## rochie (Dec 15, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Karl getting a bit of Biffo for dissing SWMBO.....been there done that...
> 
> 
> and Chelsea losing in the EPL again....



Chelsea losing cheered me up too Wayne !


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2015)

Half way through practical finals, second half tomorrow. Feel today went OK, looking forward to getting the rest out the way and then the post exam Champagne...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2015)

Best of luck Hugh!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 16, 2015)

Good luck Dr. Gnomey. When it's all over I'll send you a list of my ailments, Vol. 1




Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2015)

That's awesome Hugh!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2015)

Good luck Hugh !


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2015)

FINISHED FINALS!!!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 16, 2015)

Posted this on Facebook.

My xmas shopping is done !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 16, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> FINISHED FINALS!!!!!



Well done Sir !


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 16, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> FINISHED FINALS!!!!!



Well done and congrats!!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2015)

Congratulations DOCTOR Hugh !!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2015)

Star Wars!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 18, 2015)

This......
Entrepreneur who jacked up price of a lifesaving drug is arrested on securities fraud charges

I really hope this dirtbag gets convicted and gets whats coming to him in prison.



Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 18, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> This......
> Entrepreneur who jacked up price of a lifesaving drug is arrested on securities fraud charges
> 
> I really hope this dirtbag gets convicted and gets whats coming to him in prison.
> ...



I agree, and I hope his cellmate has plenty of Viagra on hand!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2015)

...and no lube!


----------



## stona (Dec 18, 2015)

Pie, chips and peas with a pint of Bathams mild at the Black Eagle in Hockley (Birmingham) this lunchtime.....excellent 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2015)

Heading home for the holidays, be nice having not been back in 9 months...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2015)

New Star Wars movie today, very much enjoyed it...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2015)

European Challenge Cup: Harlequins 59-7 Calvisano - BBC Sport


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 21, 2015)

We're buying a new car. Not actually new, produced in 2009, the Hyundai i30 with 1.6 CRDI engine and all bells whistles. Seller accepted our Citroen Berlingo as a part of the payment, so it's a double gain


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2015)

Parcel arrived from HLJ today...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2015)

10 day Christmas break...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2015)

Cousins arrived for Christmas, not seen them for over a year...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2015)

Checking out my Chrissie presents...


----------



## at6 (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm still alive and able to come to forum to be with all of you.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2015)

a good sleep in...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2015)

Star Wars: The Force Awakens (2015) - IMDb

8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2015)

A 2.5 day work week this week!


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 29, 2015)

That's nifty 

About me - got the 'winter' tyres installed in my new car. There is no much of mud snow here, but those are useful once the temperature drops under 5°C, with or without drizzle or rain. Especially after the experience of my wife, daughter and the infant neighbour sliding off the road in the deep ditch 3 years ago.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 30, 2015)

Took half a day off work and went and bought a used boat. No more sitting for 6-8 hours in a kayak trying to catch a fish and then trying to get my sore backside and legs to work again when I try to stand up.
Now the bad, part, the lake are frozen over for the next 3+ months so I have to wait until the thaw to use it.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 30, 2015)

tomo pauk said:


> That's nifty
> 
> About me - got the 'winter' tyres installed in my new car. There is no much of mud snow here, but those are useful once the temperature drops under 5°C, with or without drizzle or rain. Especially after the experience of my wife, daughter and the infant neighbour sliding off the road in the deep ditch 3 years ago.



Better safe than sorry Tomo. I drove for 27yrs with all season tires in this God for saken part of the province without a problem, just drove to condition. Then my government made it a law to drive with winter tires only from October to May. Funny thing is, the vast majority of the vehicles one sees in the ditch are 4x4 trucks, the guys think they are invincible.


Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 30, 2015)

Geo, when they say "winter tires", are they referring to studded tires, or deep lug style Mud Snow tires?


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 30, 2015)

Here's the rules of the game here Dave. The 3 peak symbol tires don't necessarily need studs...

http://www2.gov.bc.ca/gov/content/t...ng/winter-tires-and-chains/about-winter-tires


Geo


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 30, 2015)

'Winter tyres' here are the M+S - mud + snow.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 30, 2015)

Winter tires are made with softer compounds in order to have some flexibility in cold weather. All-season tires get hard when cold and the tread doesn't work too well with snow or ice.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2016)

A nice quiet simple day...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 1, 2016)

Just watched a great game of T20 cricket.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2016)

good dose of modelling today...


----------



## rochie (Jan 2, 2016)

Knowing in 2 hrs time i am off work untill Wednesday !


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2016)

Realising it's Saturday, and not Sunday !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2016)

Currently very happy...Westham lead Liverpool 2-0 at 75 minutes...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2016)

Premiership: Worcester 20-24 Harlequins - BBC Sport


----------



## rochie (Jan 5, 2016)

Finally finished my Trumpeter Vampire FB.5, only been about a year in construction !


----------



## pbehn (Jan 5, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Here's the rules of the game here Dave. The 3 peak symbol tires don't necessarily need studs...
> 
> http://www2.gov.bc.ca/gov/content/t...ng/winter-tires-and-chains/about-winter-tires
> 
> ...



Winter tyres provide about 10% more grip on cold roads, I prefer to drive 20% more slowly. In Germany if you have an accident in the cold and no winter tyres I believe your insurance is invalid. Using a temperature of +7C in UK is useless, you can have that temperature or below at almost any time of year.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2016)

New book arrived in the mail today...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2016)

Oooh, looks interesting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2016)

It does!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 7, 2016)

Managing not to loose my sanity at work this week. But the work week isn't over yet so there's still time.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 7, 2016)

Steady as she goes, Bucksnort. Try working with muppets for 7 days. This is me every day at work.....







Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2016)

Not a bl**dy thing, not been bl**dy cheered up in bl**dy long time....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 7, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Steady as she goes, Bucksnort. Try working with muppets for 7 days. This is me every day at work.....


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 8, 2016)

Shortround6 is back.


----------



## at6 (Jan 9, 2016)

Found out that one of my bark angels, Martin was adopted by a nice family after spending months in the shelter. I will miss him but now he finally has a home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2016)

Premiership: Harlequins 29-23 Saracens - BBC Sport


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 9, 2016)

The daughters are at granma's, so wife and me can have a good time at the wedding party, hopefully until morning.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2016)

modelling time!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2016)

Westham 3 Bournemouth 1


----------



## rochie (Jan 13, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Westham 3 Bournemouth 1



Two amazing goals as well Wayne, Hammers are looking good lately


----------



## javlin (Jan 13, 2016)

It's been a good productive week for me and having higher ups and fellow workers appreciate and compliment the speed and quality of work.I have had to work outside of my home store leading a small team.Well today I drove a little further west towards Slidell(lottery tickets 1st time) and stopped in a restaurant for dinner.I was walking into the place and a very attractive woman 45-50 year old was ahead of me a waitress there with beautiful beautiful eyes (b/g) brunette.She was not my waitress but after dinner I approached her told her what I have highlighted here trust me I was blushing have not said that to another woman in over 30yrs.She seemed genuinely appreciative of the comment.

My comment was "If your husband has not told you lately you are really a very attractive woman with beautiful eyes" and "I should probably tell my wife the same thing".Life is short teach and love one another.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 14, 2016)

More of "my" bark angels found forever homes. Martin, Claudio, Rheem, and Sasha. Sasha now lives in Yosemite [ lucky dog].

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 16, 2016)

Stuart Broad, and England cricket team in South Africa !


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2016)

rochie said:


> Stuart Broad, and England cricket team in South Africa !


Same 

South Africa v England: Stuart Broad takes 6-17 as tourists win Test and series


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2016)

Got in some modelling time today, but didn't touch my GB bird...as i worked on a couple of others...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2016)

European Challenge Cup: Harlequins 34-26 Cardiff Blues


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2016)

just getting home from work...after a hot day...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2016)

Handed in the last big piece of coursework for this degree!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2016)

Adelaide United defeat ladder leaders Brisbane roar 4-1in our a-League Soccer


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2016)

Needless to say, I'm over the fucking moon!!!
.....and all on a £2 bet!!


----------



## rochie (Jan 24, 2016)

Week off though i do have to spend nearly 3 days of it in London !


----------



## at6 (Jan 26, 2016)

Little Miss Furby was adopted for the third and hopefully last time by a woman who likes "mean" Chihuahuas and Krueger was finally adopted from the shelter. Will miss both bark angels but glad they have homes now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2016)

Australia Day Holiday!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 27, 2016)

Bought myself a smartphone for the first time. Seems to work fine.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2016)

Welcome to the 21st century.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2016)

I like my smartphone - except when the string goes loose between the two cans .........................


----------



## Marcel (Jan 27, 2016)

Well, it is actually not very smart, I still have to tell it what to do...

BTW, hat cheered me up: My youngest son passed his swimming test today. He's got a 'diploma' now. Good job

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2016)

Johanna Konta & Andy Murray reach Australian Open semi-finals


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2016)

Airframes said:


> I like my smartphone - except when the string goes loose between the two cans .........................


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2016)

Andy Murray beats Milos Raonic to reach Australian Open final


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2016)

modelling instead of weeding....


----------



## at6 (Jan 31, 2016)

Got this from the Valley Animal Center Facebook page.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2016)

Westham 2 Aston Villa 0


----------



## Marcel (Feb 3, 2016)

Will meet Charles and oldcrow in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2016)

England make 399-9 to beat South Africa in Bloemfontein​


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2016)

Work week is done....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 5, 2016)

All good stuff gents! Be in the moment!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2016)

England beat South Africa in Port Elizabeth for 2-0 ODI series lead

Six Nations 2016: Scotland lose 15-9 to Jones' England


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2016)

Agood sleep in..didn't get my butt outa bed till 9.45...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2016)

George has provided me with a photo editing download that should improve some pics I have to post.....Thanks George!


----------



## at6 (Feb 11, 2016)

Actually, this was yesterday. Three dogs went to Oregon this time. I'm holding Jakko, she's holding Nye, and Rhonda was already in the van. They will get good homes where they are loved and needed after training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2016)

Got a rather large parcel in the mail today....I'm perplexed....I didn't order it and don't know anything about it.....but very happy to receive it none the less



...

Is there anyone on this forum who can shed some light on this rather extraordinary event....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2016)

I smell a Swettish connection .....................


----------



## at6 (Feb 12, 2016)

You lucky dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't shed any light on it but that is something to cheer anyone up.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2016)

Can't shed any light on that I'm afraid Wayne.

Today, I found I passed my penultimate piece of coursework. Also finished the first of my assistantships (in General Practice). Off to do Geriatrics on Monday...


----------



## at6 (Feb 12, 2016)

Gnomey said:


> Can't shed any light on that I'm afraid Wayne.
> 
> Today, I found I passed my penultimate piece of coursework. Also finished the first of my assistantships (in General Practice). Off to do Geriatrics on Monday...


Gnomey are you saying that I'm old at 66?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2016)

Love to know where this Typhoon came from....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2016)

Six Nations 2016: Italy 9-40 England


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2016)

it's Friday....that week went by fast...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2016)

Premiership: Harlequins 25-19 Leicester Tigers


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2016)

Adelaide Crows good first up win in the Pre season comp...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2016)

Westham defeats Blackburn 5-1 to move into the Quarter finals of the FA cup.


----------



## at6 (Feb 22, 2016)

Had several bowls of cabbage soup last night and cut the most excruciatingly painful rancid rump ripper in history. It erupted with a crack slapping blap and continued on for several seconds. The dogs next door were so startled that they sniffed their own butts and flies within 100 feet fainted in ecstasy.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 22, 2016)

Can't come up with anything to top that one


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2016)

I think the poles shifted.....


----------



## rochie (Feb 23, 2016)

My second chef has handed in his notice, been trying to get rid of him for best part of a year !


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2016)

Bet your well pleased mate !


----------



## rochie (Feb 23, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Bet your well pleased mate !


Sure am Dogsbody, been a pain in my arse for ages.
Thinks hes better than me, too good for my kitchen, funny how i have just had to re fund two meals from sunday night when he was in charge though !


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2016)

Couldn't he find the door Karl.....


----------



## rochie (Feb 25, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Couldn't he find the door Karl.....


I wish mate !
He knew he had it easy here and has been reluctant to leave as he might have to put some hard work in somewhere else, but he he chucked a sickie week before last and i know he was not ill.
so i sent him a letter telling him so and have started disciplinary proceedings against him and now all of a sudden he finds a new job and is leaving !
Hes been doing just enough work to keep himself out of trouble the last two weeks, stirring up crap in the kitchen, he will be lucky i dont put him on his arse before he leaves at this rate !


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2016)

Do it Karl, give him a Kirkby Kiss !


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2016)

Day off for my Birthday...


----------



## at6 (Feb 26, 2016)

My neighbor was riding his bicycle and found this on the curb. Still factory sealed even.


----------



## javlin (Feb 26, 2016)

That would wouldn't it


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2016)

I've found a photocopy of the missing notes I made in 1988, on the B-25 Mitchell in RAF service, which has answered my question on the serial number presentation - Hurrah !!
Just got to find the file with the scale plans (better than those in the 'Warpaint' book I got a couple of days ago), but that's not that important.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2016)

Well done Terry...

amazing an airfix that old still in it's wrap...


----------



## at6 (Feb 27, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Well done Terry...
> 
> amazing an airfix that old still in it's wrap...


That it is. Arthurs closed down many years ago and the kit was eight dollars back then.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2016)

Six Nations 2016: England beat Ireland to go top of table

Six Nations 2016: Italy 20-36 Scotland


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2016)

Westham 1 Sunderland 0


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 28, 2016)

Got my Mazda MPV cleaned out and ready to leave at the KIA dealer when I pick up my new Sorento V-6 AWD with all the goodies.
The MPV's third row seat went back in for the first time since the day I bought it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 29, 2016)

Manchester united beating Arsenal...


----------



## at6 (Mar 1, 2016)

Nothing what so ever.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2016)

Just had a call from e-bay, and a confirming e-mail, informing me I won the recent prize draw, and now have £1,000 Paypal credit !
Nice Birthday prezzy !!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 1, 2016)

You lucky dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2016)

If this is genuine, and it appears to be so, as the confirmation came from the correct e-bay Dublin address, 'signed' by the person who 'phoned me, then I should buy a lottery ticket. 
I very rarely win anything, but when I do, it tends to be in threes, close together, and in a Leap year too.
Haven't seen any deposit in my Paypal account yet, so I'll check it out tomorrow, to make sure it _is_ genuine. I wasn't asked for personal details, just to confirm my username, during the initial 'phone call, when I was then informed I'd won.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 1, 2016)

Contact Ebay and Paypal directly. Something about wanting you user name feels wrong.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2016)

The caller told me my e-bay user name, asked me to confirm my own name, and asked me to confirm my Paypal e-mail address, but didn't ask for any other 'security' related information, or bank details etc.
I was told the sum would be credited to my Paypal account (I don't deposit funds in this A/C, I use a Debit card instead), and that an e-mail, confirming my win, would be sent to me, which it was.
The e-mail details, header, logos, security info and postal address all check out.
As no personal details were asked for, or given, I can't see any scam and, unless someone has a really bent sense of humour, I can't see a reason to contact me to inform me of a win, unless I _have_ won.
I'll be contacting e-bay tomorrow, to double check though, as no credit has been made to the PP account yet.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2016)

Looks like it is some sort of scam, although with no personal info given by me, I can't see what they've gained that they didn't already have.
I contacted e-bay, and was informed that there is no such promotion running at the moment, and that they'd had a few calls reporting similar incidents.
Ah well, as my Granny used to say "What you've never had, you'll never miss".


----------



## at6 (Mar 2, 2016)

My stolen Toyota was recovered this ,morning. Other than some cheapo tools, my tire inflator, jumper cables, and my wrap around sun glasses, it was complete and drive able. At first I thought the ignition lock cylinder was messed up, but after working with it for a little while, it too is working well. The steering wheel and gear shift knob were cleaned, so I guess he couldn't stand the feel of the sticky oil and dirt. Most likely gave him nightmares and still can't get his hands clean. He only drove it for 5 miles and got out as quickly as he could.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 3, 2016)

Love my new Kia Sorento. Drives like dream but it will take a while to learn all the high tech features.
Like the backup camera and the other cameras.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2016)

Westham 1 Tottenham 0

I guess karl will be posting in the what annoyed me thread....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2016)

So today I found out where I will be working for the next 2 years. So any of you on the South Coast of England (in Wessex). I'd advice you to avoid getting ill for a little while...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2016)

Hope it works out well for you Hugh.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2016)

Nice one Doctor Hugh !


----------



## Marcel (Mar 6, 2016)

Am leaving for the South of Spain for 2 days. I love my job


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2016)

Nothing today but hearing Westham came from behind to beat Everton in the EPL sure put a smile on my face, have since watched the replay!


----------



## at6 (Mar 7, 2016)

Found out that I was awarded a trophy for 1000 posts. I didn't even realize that I'd hit that milestone. Thanks for the trophy guys.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 7, 2016)

I didn't know there were trophies....congrats, have some bacon!!


Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2016)

Well done good Sir!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2016)

Long weekend!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 11, 2016)

Weekend!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2016)

Premiership: Harlequins 35-28 Bath


----------



## rochie (Mar 12, 2016)

I shouldnt gloat but........

My second chef who has week left working for me is now deeply regretting his decision to hand in his notice !
His new job is looking rather different to what he was expecting and has asked if he can withdraw his notice.

I have told him no i dont want him here at all......

Bit petty i know but it felt bloody good, love giving arseholes their comeuppance !


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice one Karl. So he found out that working at McDonalds isn't all it's cracked up to be, eh ? !!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2016)

Six Nations 2016: England 25-21 Wales

Even better being in Wales when it happens...


----------



## rochie (Mar 12, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Nice one Karl. So he found out that working at McDonalds isn't all it's cracked up to be, eh ? !!


Thats where he is going to end up !
He just does not have the right attitude to be a head chef, thinks he can just do the glamour jobs in the kitchen and not do the boring everyday stuff, he is complaining about his rota'd hours for his first week in his new job already, he has not even started there yet as he still has a week left working for me !

He has been working to rule for the last three weeks in my kitchen, not doing anything he is not asked to do.

I wish him nothing but failure and would not have him back even to wash pots for minimum wage, he has made me so angry !


----------



## rochie (Mar 13, 2016)

Was stood behind reception desk at work and Gary (Geedee) walks in !

Such a small world !


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 13, 2016)

rochie said:


> Was stood behind reception desk at work and Gary (Geedee) walks in !
> 
> Such a small world !


How the hell did he get past security??


----------



## rochie (Mar 13, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> How the hell did he get past security??


Sunday is his day off !


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2016)

Six Nations 2016: Scotland 29-18 France

England win Six Nations as France lose to Scotland


----------



## Airframes (Mar 13, 2016)

Methinks there's going to be some serious depletion of bar stocks at Karl's hotel tomorrow night, when he and Gary meet up for a few pints !


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2016)

public holiday today....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2016)

Been ill in bed the last couple of days, with a dose of the trots. Got up tonight to get food and check e-mails.
That E-Bay win of £1,000 was real !
Apparently it was a Paypal promotion, via E-bay, not an e-bay promotion, and £1,000 has been paid into my Paypal account !
Still feel rough, but that's cheered me up !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 16, 2016)

Having a rather shit day so the above post cheered me up no end !


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2016)

Outstanding Terry. Lots of loft insulation coming your way now.


Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 16, 2016)

Great news Terry, but what are you talking about? Hitting the sauce a little hard today?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2016)

Still feel rough, but a lot better than I was yesterday .


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2016)

well done Terry, take care man....


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 18, 2016)

Readie is back 

BTW, amazing win, Terry.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2016)

Great win Terry!

Today I went down to Southampton to see the Welcome fair from Wessex deanery to get a bit more of an idea of the jobs I may have in August. Really liked what I heard so I'm happy with my decisions so far, just need to finishing ranking the 310 jobs...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2016)

enjoyed a sleep in....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm off for a week!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2016)

ok then, get stuck into that He219 of yours.....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2016)

Six Nations 2016: France 21-31 England


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2016)

Man U beating Man City in EPL


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2016)

Made it home for a bit of R&R and managed to go skiing today...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2016)

started a new tooling project today...spending lots of the bosses money....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2016)

this was at home when i finished work.....


----------



## rochie (Mar 23, 2016)

time at my model bench


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2016)

Learned how to use a few more of my new vehicle's hi-tech features.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2016)

Went clays shooting with the brothers and shot pretty well considering I haven't done it in 18 months...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2016)

I have yet to find a clay pigeon nest or egg .....................


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## rochie (Mar 26, 2016)

Called my fishmonger at 6am this morning as i woke up suddenly remembering i had forgotten to leave an orderast night.

By 8.30am he had delivered everything i needed for the bank hloiday weekend, fantastic service !


----------



## at6 (Mar 26, 2016)

Airframes said:


> I have yet to find a clay pigeon nest or egg .....................


If you ever do, how do you cook them?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2016)

Germany 2-3 England

World Twenty20 2016: England hold on to reach semi-finals


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2016)

Gnomey said:


> Germany 2-3 England
> 
> World Twenty20 2016: England hold on to reach semi-finals



Should have been 3:3...

Hats off though to coming from behind 2:0 (really 3:0...).


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2016)

got in some modelling time and our local a-League soccer team won 4-2


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2016)

some modelling on my day off.....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2016)

I finally got a reply to my complaint, from Border Force complaints dept, concerning the massive Customs overcharge for the model kit I should have got from Canada, back in November.
They acknowledged and agreed with all the points I raised, and are taking action to ensure that this does not happen again (at the London, Heathrow Airport Customs Office, and with Royal Mail).
As the parcel was (or should have been) 'Returned to Sender' after 21 days with Royal Mail, I didn't actually get the kit, and was out of pocket for the price of the kit and shipping. (The sender has not received the kit back in Canada, but this aspect has to be taken up with Royal Mail, although, as he has been paid for it, any action should be on my part.)
As Border Force acknowledge that I am 'out of pocket', they have offered a consolatory payment, which, although it doesn't get me the kit back, more than covers the financial loss, and has restored, at least partially, a little more confidence in the workings of Government departments, so that's cheered me up today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2016)

Airframes said:


> I finally got a reply to my complaint, from Border Force complaints dept, concerning the massive Customs overcharge for the model kit I should have got from Canada, back in November.
> They acknowledged and agreed with all the points I raised, and are taking action to ensure that this does not happen again (at the London, Heathrow Airport Customs Office, and with Royal Mail).
> As the parcel was (or should have been) 'Returned to Sender' after 21 days with Royal Mail, I didn't actually get the kit, and was out of pocket for the price of the kit and shipping. (The sender has not received the kit back in Canada, but this aspect has to be taken up with Royal Mail, although, as he has been paid for it, any action should be on my part.)
> As Border Force acknowledge that I am 'out of pocket', they have offered a consolatory payment, which, although it doesn't get me the kit back, more than covers the financial loss, and has restored, at least partially, a little more confidence in the workings of Government departments, so that's cheered me up today.


They took their time but at least you have a result Dogsbody


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2016)

Yep. Just thinking that, after that Paypal win, and now this 'compensation', maybe I should buy a Lottery ticket !


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2016)

World Twenty20: England power past New Zealand to reach final


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2016)

some modelling time at lunchtime when I thought it wasn't going to happen...


----------



## rochie (Apr 1, 2016)

I found yesterday.

My old second chef who i dismissed 3days before he was due to leave for being an arse.

Well he only lated 3 days in his new job!
I heard how it was going to be soooo much better than working for me,better food, better menus, better hotel !

Well knobhead now you know how easy it was working in my kitchen and how hard i worked to make it so easy you lazy fat bastard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 1, 2016)

The new iPhone 6s commercial with Cookie Monster waiting for his cookies to bake. I thought it was pretty funny.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCbWyYr82BM_


----------



## at6 (Apr 2, 2016)

After I got the dishes in my sink washed, it no longer smelled like a Hillary Clinton campaign rally.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2016)

I used to have a dish washer - but she divorced me ......................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2016)

Premiership: Harlequins 46-25 Newcastle Falcons


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2016)

got my undercarriage rebuild sorted on my Group build P-61....


----------



## Marcel (Apr 4, 2016)

Be flying to Boston again tomorrow (no Terry, I won't ask for the tea) and after 3 days of hard work I'll be off to meet two forum members


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 4, 2016)

(actually from Thursday, but anyway)
After 2 months of preparations, the actual working season kicked off. Some 7 months of work is in front of my wife & me, including every sunday and holyday.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 4, 2016)

Marcel said:


> Be flying to Boston again tomorrow (no Terry, I won't ask for the tea) and after 3 days of hard work I'll be off to meet two forum members



Detroit Red Wings play Boston Bruins(NHL) on Thursday and Ottawa Senators on Saturday.


Geo


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2016)

Cheered me up knowing that some stuff I sent to Karl arrived quickly and safely, door to door via a courier service, and at a cost of less than half of what Royal Mail would have charged.


----------



## rochie (Apr 4, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Cheered me up knowing that some stuff I sent to Karl arrived quickly and safely, door to door via a courier service, and at a cost of less than half of what Royal Mail would have charged.


And it cheered me up to receive said stuff and it didnt cost you a fortune to send it !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2016)

Always good to receive gifts..!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Got a rather large parcel in the mail today....I'm perplexed....I didn't order it and don't know anything about it.....but very happy to receive it none the less
> View attachment 336575
> ...
> 
> Is there anyone on this forum who can shed some light on this rather extraordinary event....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2016)

I got a job, 2 years in Portsmouth with 6 rotations and I'm happy with all 6 which is a bonus!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2016)

Well done Dr. Hugh !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 6, 2016)

Was able to eat some toast with jam yesterday. Doesn't sound like much to be happy aboutbut after a week of existing on canned Campbell's soup and Jello in a cup it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2016)

Rum....!


----------



## rochie (Apr 7, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Rum....!
> 
> View attachment 340494
> 
> ...


Hope you brought enough for everyone !


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2016)

Got five different ones....should do us for about....10 minutes!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2016)

Aarrr! Shiver me timbers an' pass the rum me hearty !
Oh, sorry, it's not International Pirates Day yet ........... but a half case of that would go down well on the campsite after an airshow at Duxford !


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Got a rather large parcel in the mail today....I'm perplexed....I didn't order it and don't know anything about it.....but very happy to receive it none the less
> View attachment 336575
> ...
> 
> Is there anyone on this forum who can shed some light on this rather extraordinary event....



Your face must have been priceless! 



Airframes said:


> I smell a Swettish connection .....................



You know me all too well old boy....which scares me! 



Wayne Little said:


> Love to know where this Typhoon came from....



Well you do now.... 

But....you'll need this Master Wayne! 






What cheered me up today....it's Friday and weekend!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks to the Lord it is not the MiG-29 for self-assembling.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2016)

A most stunned expression Jan....and a BIG THANKYOU for your gift kind sir.....and yes need to track down a copy of that Airfix How to build the typhoon for some reference....currently my normal avenues do not have it...


----------



## Marcel (Apr 9, 2016)

I have met Charles and his wife yesterday and spent an afternoon with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2016)

Our local Adelaide United just won the Premiers Cup when another team failed to win to overtake our team at the top of the ladder!!

Go REDS 

and I have ordered a copy of the airfix Typhoon book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2016)

Happy days mate!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2016)

Not so much cheered up, but had to giggle a bit.
Had problems getting any decent kip, due to pain and discomfort, so took a couple of 'Nytol' sleep-aid tablets last night which, for once, actually worked (a few pints of real ale earlier in the evening might have had some bearing on this!).
Anyway, I read the cautions and warnings on the box, one of which warned "Caution - could induce drowsiness".
Sleeping tablets cause drowsiness?
I would never have guessed !!! .


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2016)

Whaaaat....you've _got _to be kidding me, who'd have thought....!?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2016)

Challenge Cup: Harlequins 38-30 London Irish


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2016)

Leicester Ciy winning and keeping the Big guns of the EPL at bay.


----------



## rochie (Apr 12, 2016)

Just this minute found out my Daughter April has been accepted into the royal veterinary college London.

So proud of her, words cant describe !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2016)

Bloody brilliant and well done!!


----------



## rochie (Apr 12, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Bloody brilliant and well done!!


Cheers my friend


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 12, 2016)

Congratulations Karl!!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2016)

Congrats Karl.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2016)

Passed the last piece of coursework for medical school...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2016)

Great stuff Karl, give my congratulations to April.

Well done Hugh.


----------



## rochie (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2016)

Awesome Karl and Hugh.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2016)

We're all proud of yous!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2016)

day went quick....weekend!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2016)

Whaaaat!!??
Weekend already!!??
So it is....!!
Party time!!

D*mn this couch is comfortable....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2016)

New book arrived....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2016)

just noted an email saying my NEw Eduard 109's are on the way....fingers crossed i will see them Friday.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2016)

and another parcel is also on it's way......it's ok i'm just making up for Jan this week....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2016)

Finally got a letter from the hospital, notifying me of an appointment with the Rheumatology Nurse on May 10th, the first stage in getting back on the new meds, postponed after that nasty spider bight last September.
With luck, the meds course might recommence within a month after the appointment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2016)

hope it all goes well Terry.

Westham 3 Watford 1


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks Wayne, so do I. Had six months of pain and discomfort, worse than 'normal', and really fed up of not being able to do anything because of it.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2016)

Challenge Cup semi-final: Harlequins 30-6 Grenoble


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2016)

last night Adelaide United advanced to the A-League Grand Final with a 4 - 1 win over Melbourne City.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2016)

Some more stuff in the mail...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 26, 2016)

LUNCH!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2016)

Adelaide Crows beat Fremantle in the AFL


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2016)

Westham wins again 3-0


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2016)

Ha..! Adelaide scores first in A-League grand final..


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2016)

Half time now 2- 0 in front....fingers crossed..:d


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2016)

YES!

Adelaide United wins the Australian A-League Grand Final defeating Western Sydney 3 - 1 

Congratulations Adelaide!!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2016)

Premiership: London Irish 25-32 Harlequins


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2016)

Won our lacrosse game convincingly today 12-3


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2016)

Started my last 5 week block of medical school 

And got all the paperwork I require for my job starting in August. All a bit real when you get the pension paperwork through...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2016)

Go for it Hugh!


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2016)

Great stuff Hugh - and it's surprising how quickly pension time comes around !!!

Just got back from an appointment with the Rheumatology nurse, and got the 'go-ahead' to re-start the Ritixumab infusion course !
Great news, and with a bit of luck, the first infusion might happen in June.
I also had an intra-muscular steroid injection, to ease the pain and stiffness, so hoping to have some relief, and some decent sleep, in the coming days.
And my 'Tin Tent' has been collected to have the final few little jobs done, ready for travelling and the air show season, so all in all, I'm a happy bunny today - even though the weather has changed from 23C (73.4 F) and sun, to 11C (51.8F) and rain !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (May 10, 2016)

That's good Terry hopefully some relaxation in the future


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2016)

Thanks Kevin, and I hope so !


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2016)

Take care Terry..

Westham defeats Manchester United 3-2 in their final game at the Bolyn ground..


----------



## Airframes (May 12, 2016)

That steroid injection has made a heck of a difference, even though it's only a temporary 'fix'. Been able to relax more, get some decent sleep, and I was able to do some delicate scratch-building work, which I couldn't have done a week ago.
Also, I've just got the 'Tin Tent' back from having a couple of jobs done on it, and found that the guys had not only done them, but also stripped an cleaned the carb, dizzy and plugs, and done a full service, including the brakes, for a total cost of about a third of what I was expecting !
And on top of that, they're going to take it to a garage I was going to use for the annual MoT test (which they also use a lot, and are friendly with the proprietors), to finish off one job they couldn't access easily at their premises, and get the MoT test done too, next week,
so today, I am a very happy bunny !!!


----------



## fubar57 (May 12, 2016)

Great news Terry. Pity you won't be able to compete in the Olympics anymore.



Geo


----------



## Airframes (May 12, 2016)

I could maybe compete in the 'Siting down and doing **** all' world series though !!!


----------



## tomo pauk (May 15, 2016)

Looks my brother is, finally, in a serious relationship


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2016)

Hope he recovers soon !!!!!


----------



## Marcel (May 15, 2016)

Finally a real race in Formula One today and even better, Max won, the youngest driver and first Dutchman to ever win a GP.


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2016)

Was a good race. Max got a bit of luck but well deserved.

Andy Murray beats Novak Djokovic to win first Italian Open title


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2016)

free lunch for getting Budget last month!

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 16, 2016)

English asparagus with hollandaise sauce !


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2016)

sounds a bit sus to me Karl...


----------



## rochie (May 18, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> sounds a bit sus to me Karl...


you Sir are sadly mis-informed !


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2016)

What about a good steak...not sure about that green stuff....


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2016)

Today, I got the best news I've heard in over 8 months !
Got a call from the hospital, asking me to go in for the day on Friday, to have the first of two infusions of the new meds !
Second session is on May 3rd.
This started last September, when I had the first infusion, which really did work wonders and greatly improved movement, articulation and quality of life, whilst reducing pain and discomfort by a huge margin. Unfortunately, due to being bitten by a spider (!!), at the time the second infusion could not go ahead, as there was a great risk of the meds slowing-down the healing process, when the bite, already infected and swollen, could abscess into the bone of my ankle, so I had to wait until it was completely healed.
This took until December, but further delays occurred, due to faulty blood tests, and further test results being lost !
So after just over eight months without meds, apart from pain-killers, I'm now really looking forward to having a 'drip' stuck in my arm for a day, and the resulting benefits which, after the second infusion, should make a huge difference, and last around a year.
Lock up your daughters !!!


----------



## fubar57 (May 18, 2016)

Hoping all goes well Terry


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 18, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> What about a good steak...not sure about that green stuff....



Beef, it's what's for dinner! The green stuff is what I'm cooking FOR DINNER has for dinner itself.


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2016)

Thanks Geo. A typo in my last post - that should read June 3rd.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2016)

Hope that sorts you out Terry!


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2016)

It should at least help Wayne, and most probably will make a huge difference. It costs a small fortune for each infusion, so it's certainly more than a placebo !!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2016)

Good luck man...


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2016)

Cheers mate !


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2016)

New Mouse is working....things are back to normal.....


----------



## rochie (May 19, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> What about a good steak...not sure about that green stuff....


Steak was also involved mate !


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2016)

What! you did not mention that important detail....


----------



## rochie (May 20, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> What! you did not mention that important detail....


My apologies my friend and in the spirit of full disclosure i had English asparagus, an 8oz ribeye steak, some chunky chips cooked in duck fat and hollandaise sauce !


----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2016)

Better get a bigger 'Dog Kennel' for DX then !!!!

My good news - had the first infusion of the new meds today, with a drip in my wrist for 9 hours. Already feeling the benefit, although very tired, as the 'cocktail' induces drowsiness, and been told to rest for 24 hours - I don't need telling twice, so going for a kip !


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2016)

Excellent my friend!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2016)

rochie said:


> My apologies my friend and in the spirit of full disclosure i had English asparagus, an 8oz ribeye steak, some chunky chips cooked in duck fat and hollandaise sauce !



Drop the green stuff and I am most satisfied....

Glad you are better Terry.


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2016)

Thanks Jim and Wayne. 
Had a _very_ long sleep, and feeling much better, Still a little 'dopey' (no change there then!!), but no aches or pains, standing straighter, and walking better - and that's less than 24 hours after the treatment, so very happy with the outcome so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (May 21, 2016)

Great News Terry!


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2016)

Thanks Glenn - just getting ready to go to the Ex-Servicemen's Club (Veteran's Club) in the village, to celebrate with a few pints !


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2016)

England v Sri Lanka: Hosts sweep to innings-and-88-run win in first Test


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2016)

Game of Thrones day...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2016)

Going to be a daddy! 

22 December due date.

Have known for a few months, but just now announcing it. Very excited!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 25, 2016)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Going to be a daddy!
> 
> 22 December due date.
> 
> Have known for a few months, but just now announcing it. Very excited!


Many, many congratulations Chris


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2016)

Congrats Chris!


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2016)

Congrats Chris!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 25, 2016)

Awesome Chris!


----------



## Airframes (May 25, 2016)

Congratulations Chris !


----------



## fubar57 (May 26, 2016)

Congratulations Alder. I booted the last of mine out a few years ago and it evoked a similar feeling


Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2016)

lol


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2016)

Congratulations Chris !!!


----------



## Old Wizard (May 26, 2016)

Had my annual eye exam yesterday, with good results. I had cataract surgery three years ago and the results
felt like a miracle at the time.


----------



## at6 (May 27, 2016)

I have gotten back to serving the needs of bark angels at Valley Animal Center.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 27, 2016)

Strike against company appears to be over. Looks like it's back to work. Mixed feelings about that. Happy to have "won", but not happy that I will likely have to work with "scabs" who crossed the picket line to enrich the 1% and themselves and will enjoy the new benefits we won by staying out for over a month. Scumbags.


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2016)

Other than the fact there is 18 days of medical school left . I am flying to Vietnam in 3 weeks time for 3 weeks in Vietnam / Cambodia and a week in Thailand to go and see the Thai-Burma Railway!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2016)

Won our Lacrosse yesterday 10- 0


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2016)

Lewis Hamilton wins epic Monaco Grand Prix over Daniel Ricciardo

England 27-13 Wales

Andy Murray reaches French Open quarter-finals with win over John Isner

Rookie Alexander Rossi wins Indianapolis 500


----------



## GrauGeist (May 29, 2016)

Gnomey said:


> Rookie Alexander Rossi wins Indianapolis 500


The Indy 500 was a good race this year.

And did you see where Rossi's car ran out of fuel half a lap after the finish?

Talk about a wild gamble!


----------



## javlin (May 29, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Won our Lacrosse yesterday 10- 0



That's great Wayne but.......did they show up is the big question???


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2016)

javlin said:


> That's great Wayne but.......did they show up is the big question???



They did but were not very good....


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2016)

England v Sri Lanka: James Anderson and Alastair Cook seal nine-wicket victory



GrauGeist said:


> The Indy 500 was a good race this year.
> 
> And did you see where Rossi's car ran out of fuel half a lap after the finish?
> 
> Talk about a wild gamble!



Yeah but that is the nature of the 500 although more often than not they run out before the end. His last lap was basically at half pace to make it. Pleased for him though having failed in F1 to get some success elsewhere.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 30, 2016)

I thought it was great for him to have the win, especially since it was the 100th running of the Indy, so it marks it as an especially notable occasion!

The fuel strategy always comes into play, but I was surprised to see the field pit so late for fuel...usually they try and keep it closer to the 25 lap remaining mark. Figure that on the average, the Indy cars have a range of about 76 miles on a full tank under typical hard racing. 25 laps remaining is about 65 miles total (as the track is 2.5 miles), so I was a bit puzzled why everyone pitted at 8 laps remaining as it wouldn't be long enough to back into a good position.

One of the most notable fuel gamble failures I can think of, was Robby Gordon, back in '99 who was leading the field by a nice margin, going into the white flag lap...and runs out of fuel, losing the race!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2016)

got a gloss coat on my GB build...so still on schedule....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2016)

French Open: Andy Murray fights back to beat Richard Gasquet



GrauGeist said:


> I thought it was great for him to have the win, especially since it was the 100th running of the Indy, so it marks it as an especially notable occasion!
> 
> The fuel strategy always comes into play, but I was surprised to see the field pit so late for fuel...usually they try and keep it closer to the 25 lap remaining mark. Figure that on the average, the Indy cars have a range of about 76 miles on a full tank under typical hard racing. 25 laps remaining is about 65 miles total (as the track is 2.5 miles), so I was a bit puzzled why everyone pitted at 8 laps remaining as it wouldn't be long enough to back into a good position.
> 
> One of the most notable fuel gamble failures I can think of, was Robby Gordon, back in '99 who was leading the field by a nice margin, going into the white flag lap...and runs out of fuel, losing the race!



Indeed but that is half the fun of the Indy 500...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2016)

decals on my GB build...no issues....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2016)

1 more day to the weekend.......


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2016)

Amen brother!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2016)

Yep, weekend time...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2016)

Andy Murray beats Stan Wawrinka to reach his first French Open final


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2016)

slept in till 8.30...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2016)

The next time I set foot in a hospital ward in an official capacity it will no longer be as a medical student...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2016)

Just as long as it's not as a patient Hugh !!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2016)

England beat Australia 39-28 to win first Test in Brisbane



Airframes said:


> Just as long as it's not as a patient Hugh !!!



Fingers crossed


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2016)

Queens Birthday holiday today...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm not much for royalty, but I have to say I like the Queen and Prince Philippe. Prince William and Princess Kate seem like a class act as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2016)

Lewis Hamilton wins Canadian GP after tense fight with Sebastian Vettel


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2016)

nice sunny day....


----------



## pbehn (Jun 15, 2016)

Iceland's equaliser against Portugal witnessed by approximately 3% of the nations population in the stadium, Ronaldos reaction afterwards was priceless.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2016)

Finished Medical School!!!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2016)

Good on Ya Hugh...


----------



## at6 (Jun 16, 2016)

Congratulations Dr. Hugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please don't give me a prostate exam if you come over to the States on holiday. I like stuff coming out, not going in.


----------



## pbehn (Jun 16, 2016)

England beat Wales, Northern Ireland beat Ukraine. It looks like all three UK teams can go through.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2016)

Gnomey said:


> Finished Medical School!!!!!



Congrats!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2016)

Congratulations, *Doctor* Hugh !


----------



## javlin (Jun 16, 2016)

Good on you _Doc!! _


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 17, 2016)

Gnomey said:


> Finished Medical School!!!!!


Well...it took ya' long enough! 

Congrats are in order!!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 17, 2016)

Bought a new car, changed my old Citroen C3 (2003) for a Ford Focus (2011). Really nice car.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2016)

Day is done.....weekend time....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2016)

Off on holiday for 4 weeks. Arrive in Ho Chi Minh City tomorrow lunchtime...


----------



## Marcel (Jun 19, 2016)

Gnomey said:


> Off on holiday for 4 weeks. Arrive in Ho Chi Minh City tomorrow lunchtime...


 Have a safe journey Hugh.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2016)

Phew....found my Seafire parts when I got home fallen behind a cussion on one of the chairs at the dining table...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2016)

University confirmed I have completed my medical degree and confirmed I can graduate next month !!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 24, 2016)

Woohoo!!!!!! Dr. Gnomey!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2016)

Congratulations and well done, Doctor Hugh !


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 24, 2016)

Heartiest congrats Gnomey. That's great news.


----------



## pbehn (Jun 24, 2016)

The reaction to the referendum today was f f f f ing hilarious, so many stuffed shirts lost for words.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2016)

Yep, and that p***k Cameron is going to fall on his sword - best news I've had since i threw up my lunch !!


----------



## pbehn (Jun 25, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Yep, and that p***k Cameron is going to fall on his sword - best news I've had since i threw up my lunch !!


It is the thought of Eddie Izzard with his mascara all smudged that makes me laugh.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2016)

Great news Hugh.

We won our Div. 2 Lacrosse today moving up to 3rd place on the ladder.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2016)

Cheers guys, long road but worth it.

England beat Australia 44-40 in final Test to complete series whitewash

Whitewash!


----------



## rochie (Jun 25, 2016)

Off work for two and a half weeks !

Spending most of it in Lanzarote


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 25, 2016)

Have fun. It looks like the surface of the moon


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2016)

Sleep in, went to the movies.....relaxing day


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2016)

In Hoi An, got my tailored clothes completed. Looking sharp now...


----------



## rochie (Jun 28, 2016)

Sat in the depature lounge of the airport, drinking beer waiting for the flight to lanzarote, back in two weeks !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2016)

He hasn't even left the country, and he's on the beer already - he's been hanging out with Jan for far too long ! 
Have a great time Karl, and get loads of photos of the Lanzarotean Air Force !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2016)

What the hell is a Lanzerote? Sounds far far away.....


----------



## at6 (Jul 1, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> What the hell is a Lanzerote? Sounds far far away.....


 It might be a poor man's Maserati.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jul 1, 2016)

Wales 3 Belgium 1


Nothing much more to add, apart from Welsh goal scorer Robson Kanu doesnt have a club at the moment, this year has proved with Iceland Wales and Leicester is that football is a team game.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2016)

with 7 minutes to go in our lacrosse game we were down 6 to 8, pulled off a couple of miraculous saves in Goals and the team rallied and scored 3 goals in quick succession and we won 9 to 8....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2016)

Hamilton wins after last-lap collision...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2016)

small parcel of goodies on the door step


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 5, 2016)

Finally finished the little pond in my backyard!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2016)

Looking very nice.


----------



## at6 (Jul 5, 2016)

You're going to have us wanting one of those.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 5, 2016)

wow Jim, you rocked that water feature!

Well done, man!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks brother!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2016)

Wimbledon 2016: Andy Murray beats Nick Kyrgios to reach quarter-finals


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2016)

Great job on the pond Jim !


----------



## rochie (Jul 5, 2016)

The three rather large Jim Beams and coke whilst sunbathing in the 32'c sunshine on holiday !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2016)

I hate you !


----------



## rochie (Jul 5, 2016)

Airframes said:


> I hate you !


Me too !


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2016)

Hope you're having a good one, and it seems that way !
Me, I'm deciding whether to re-spray the matt clear coat on the Mitchell, or hammer the s**t out of it instead !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 5, 2016)

rochie said:


> The three rather large Jim Beams and coke whilst sunbathing in the 32'c sunshine on holiday !


Well, ya' bastid, if you're gonna rub it in, at least have one more for me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 5, 2016)

And me to!


----------



## rochie (Jul 6, 2016)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> And me to!





GrauGeist said:


> Well, ya' bastid, if you're gonna rub it in, at least have one more for me!


Well at € 9.95 for a 1 litre bottle i had several more last night


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2016)

Don't rub it in Karl.....

great little pond Jim..


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks! The 5th time was the charm!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2016)

Checked in to my cruise in Halong Bay. Now for 3 days of nice food, drink and stunning scenery!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 6, 2016)

This cheered me up a bunch.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLpE1Pa8vvI_


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 6, 2016)

Very nice work Jim, my wife won't see this. My uncle built one and had to deal with urban raccoons wiping out his stock. Hopefully you won't have that problem


----------



## at6 (Jul 6, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Very nice work Jim, my wife won't see this. My uncle built one and had to deal with urban raccoons wiping out his stock. Hopefully you won't have that problem


 So that's what they call homeless people these days.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2016)

Son rang, to say he and his girlfriend are settling into their new house and life. his girlfriend got a country posting Teaching job so they have moved 500k away to Mildura over the border in victoria.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 7, 2016)

Well I do have two (admittedly lazy) dachshunds patrolling the grounds so racoons haven't been a problem yet...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2016)

Another nice free lunch for making June Budget.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2016)

Won our sixth game in a row in Lacrosse....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2016)

Lewis Hamilton win fourth British Grand Prix after Nico Rosberg controversy


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2016)

still thinking about it...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 11, 2016)

After listening to certain people talking loudly all morning, I popped in my earbuds and the first song on was Miranda Lambert singing "The House That Built Me" 

The song makes me happy and homesick at the same time.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2016)

Andy Murray wins Wimbledon by beating Milos Raonic


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2016)

getting home into a warm house been sh!tty weather and cold all day...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2016)

been away with the boss lady to visit our Son and his Girlfriend in Mildura,


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm now a doctor.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 20, 2016)

I got to Skype with my wife yesterday for almost an hour. Sure miss that lady.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 20, 2016)

Gnomey said:


> I'm now a doctor.



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2016)

Good on ya Hugh.....


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 20, 2016)

Congrats Dr. Gnomey. Kindly remove the "Almost a" now


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2016)

Cheers guys. Indeed George I have. 

Having a flying visit home for a few days before starting work in Monday. Although everyone was down for graduation it is nice to be home for a bit.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2016)

Well done Hugh, and congratulations. Now, about this lump on my ..................


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2016)

Checked out the new Star trek Movie...wasn't bad at all..


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 21, 2016)

Congrats Hugh!

Finished the work week at 2:00 am last night and am now waiting for my daughter to get back from her freshman collage orientation so we can leave for 5 days at the lake.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 21, 2016)

This:
*Time to Change Tune on Official Multiculturalism
by Licia Corbella, Calgary Herald -*


*About one dozen families who recently immigrated to Canada are
demanding that the Louis Riel School Division in Winnipeg excuse their
children from music and co-ed physical education programs for religious
reasons. The families believe music is un-Islamic ~ just like the
Taliban believe and then imposed on the entire population of
Afghanistan and that physical education classes should be segregated
by gender even in the elementary years.*


*The school division is facing the music in a typically Canadian way -
that is, bending itself into a trombone to try to accommodate these
demands, even though in Manitoba, and indeed the rest of the country,
music and phys-ed are compulsory parts of the curriculum. Officials
say they may try to have the Muslim children do a writing project on
music to satisfy the curriculum's requirements. The school officials
have apparently consulted the Manitoba Human Rights Commission, and
they have also spoken to a member of the Islamic community suggested
by those very same Muslim parents. In any event, the school district
is trying to find a way to adapt the curriculum to fit the wishes of
these families, rather than these families adapting to fit into the school
and Canadian culture.*


*Mahfooz Kanwar, a member of the Muslim Canadian Congress, says he has
a better idea. "I'd tell them, this is Canada, and in Canada, we teach
music and physical education in our schools. If you don't like it,
leave. If you want to live under sharia law, go back to the hellhole
country you came from or go to another hellhole country that lives
under sharia law," said Kanwar, who is a professor emeritus of
sociology at Mount Royal University in Calgary.*


*That might be putting things a little more forcefully than most of us
would be comfortable with, but Kanwar says he is tired of hearing
about such out-of-tune demands from newcomers to our country.
"Immigrants to Canada should adjust to Canada, not the other way
around," he argues. If they did not like these things in Canada, why
did they not go somewhere else? If they want Canada to be like their
homeland why don't they go home?*


*Kanwar, who immigrated to Canada from Pakistan via England and then
the United States in 1966, says he used to buy into the "mosaic,
official multiculturalism" (nonsense). He makes it clear, that like
most Canadians, he is pleased and enjoys that Canada has citizens
literally from every country and corner in the world, as it has
enriched this country immensely. But it's official multiculturalism -
the state policy "that entrenches the lie" that all cultures and
beliefs are of equal value and of equal validity in Canada that he objects
to.*


*"The fact is, Canada has an enviable culture based on Judeo-Christian
values - not Muslim values - with British and French rule of law and
traditions and that's why it's better than all of the other places in
the world. We are heading down a dangerous path if we allow the idea
of sharia law a place in Canada. It does not. It is completely
incompatible with the idea and reality of Canada," says Kanwar, who in
the 1970s was the founder and president of the Pakistan-Canada
Association and a big fan of official multiculturalism.*


*Kanwar says his views changed when he started listening to the people
who joined his group. They badmouthed Canada, weren't interested in
knowing Canadians or even in learning one of our official languages.
They created cultural ghettos and the Canadian government even helped fund
it.*


*"One day it dawned on me that the reason all of us wanted to move here
was going to disappear if we didn't start defending Canada and its
fundamental values." That's when Kanwar started speaking out against
the dangers of official multiculturalism. He has been doing so for
decades. So, it's no surprise that Kanwar is delighted with the recent
speech British Prime Minister David Cameron delivered to the 47th
Munich Security Conference on Feb. 5.*


*"Under the doctrine of state multiculturalism," said Cameron, "we
have failed to provide a vision of society to which they feel they want to
belong. We have even tolerated these segregated communities behaving
in ways that run counter to our values. So when a white person holds
objectionable views - racism, for example - we rightly condemn them.
But when equally unacceptable views or practices have come from
someone who isn't white, we've been too cautious, frankly even
fearful, to stand up to them.*


*This hands-off tolerance," said Cameron, "has only served to
reinforce the sense that not enough is shared. All this leaves some
young Muslims feeling rootless and ... can lead them to this
extremist ideology."*


*Kanwar actually credits German Chancellor Angela Merkel for being
among the first of the world's democratic leaders to take the
courageous step in October to say that official multiculturalism had
"failed totally.." It appears leaders are getting bolder. During an
interview with TFI channel on Feb. 10, French President Nicolas
Sarkozy declared: "We have been too concerned about the identity of
the person who was arriving and not enough about the identity of the
country that was receiving him." Cameron ended his speech by saying: "At
stake are not just lives, it's our way of life.That's why this is a
challenge we cannot avoid - and one we must meet."*


*That democratically elected leaders are at long last starting to sing
a different tune on official multiculturalism is sweet music to Kanwar.
Here's hoping those poor kids in Winnipeg will get to hear some of it.*


*Licia Corbella is The Herald's Editorial Page Editor*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2016)

won our eighth game in a row in lacrosse today defeated the top team 7 to 5


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2016)

Tour de France 2016: Chris Froome completes third race victory


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2016)

Nice quiet lazy day....


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 25, 2016)

Off to P.G.. While the wife is at the doctors, I'll be at the LHS(?). One thing I've learned with this new fangled airbrush thang is that for a beginner, it goes through a lot of paint


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm on vacation at one of my favorite destinations...Lake George, New York


(Please don't rob my house while I'm gone.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2016)

Survived the first days shadowing the new job. Seems like a good team so will be good to start for real in a few days...


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 25, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> I'm on vacation at one of my favorite destinations...Lake George, New York
> (Please don't rob my house while I'm gone.)



Anything with George in it is an awesome place. (Uh......3rd house on the right....house key is in the fake rock by the gnome hanging a moon?)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 25, 2016)

No doubt brother!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2016)

Father in Law awoken from his induced coma today, seems better for the ordeal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 29, 2016)

Great way to heal I understand. Here's to a speddy recovery!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 29, 2016)

Good news Wayne


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2016)

Good to hear Wayne!

Well I survived the first couple of days shadowing as an acutal doctor. Ordered a few scans and tests; prescribed and generally did the job for real for the first time. First proper shift isn't until Thursday though...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 30, 2016)

No thunder storms woke me up last night.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 30, 2016)

Years and years ago I read a novel that took place at Lake George and I've always wanted to go see it, sounds like a beautiful place. You should post some pictures Jim.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2016)

Not a bl**dy (except for the good news from Master Wayne, heres to a speedy recovery mate!) thing, but hey....the day is still young, just need to keep believing!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 31, 2016)

I gotta agree with Lucky. Not a damn thing. In fact, quite the opposite. Grrrrrr


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thorlifter said:


> I gotta agree with Lucky. Not a damn thing. In fact, quite the opposite. Grrrrrr



Have some rum mate, I've got seven different ones....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 31, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Have some rum mate, I've got seven different ones....



I'll be by your flat in a couple hours


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thorlifter said:


> I'll be by your flat in a couple hours



Bring bacon!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2016)

Jan won't let you in if you don't bring Bacon....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2016)

Lewis Hamilton takes fourth win in a row


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2016)

Parcel arrived...


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 3, 2016)

T Bolt said:


> Years and years ago I read a novel that took place at Lake George and I've always wanted to go see it, sounds like a beautiful place. You should post some pictures Jim.



.....but no pictures of the two ticks that lodged in the Southern hemisphere thank you very much


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 3, 2016)

After a 2½ absence, I just started back on the wife's tread-climber. What also cheered me up is it didn't kill me after 20 minutes but it wasn't from lack of trying


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2016)

Ordered some stuff Tuesday arvo and it arrived today....didn't expect that..!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2016)

First shift as doctor relatively successfully completed...


----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 4, 2016)

Congratulations! 

But does a patient really want to hear " your operation was _relatively_ successful"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 5, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Anything with George in it is an awesome place. (Uh......3rd house on the right....house key is in the fake rock by the gnome hanging a moon?)
> 
> View attachment 349059


That Gnome is making a San Francisco marriage proposal.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2016)

Shortround6 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> But does a patient really want to hear " your operation was _relatively_ successful"



No, which is why you don't say it to the patient 

Second shift done, still haven't managed to have a break during them but oh well...


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 6, 2016)

Speaking of doctors.....had my physical done by Dr. Hottie yesterday. Best physical *EVER!!!!!*


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 6, 2016)

I was just now sat on the patio in the Sun cooling down after doing some gardening, listening to the Test Cricket on the radio with a tall glass of cold amber liquid beside me when I heard an aircraft noise. That sounds a bit like a Lancaster I said to myself but it cant be, the noise got louder and louder growlier and growlier. I looked up open mouthed as a Lancaster flew right over my head at about 500 feet and I mean right overhead the bomb aimer could have dropped his pen and it would have landed in my pint glass.

If there is a better sound than 4 Merlins flying 500 ft overhead then I want to hear it before I die


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2016)

Father-in-law seems to be doing much better in Hospital.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 7, 2016)

Sorry for the delay and picture quality, these were taken with my phone.

1) Out on the lake on a triple decker steamer and being followed by another smaller, though similar ship.

2, 3 & 4) My attempt a panoramic shot from a restaurant at the southern end of Lake George. Delicious burger and a Labatt's Blue.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 7, 2016)

Nice looking place Jim. The was a great app for panoramas called Photosynth but Microsoft, in their infinite wisdom, chose to discontinue it last year.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2016)

Survived first set of shifts as a doctor, just so happened to be my first weekend and set of on calls too. Fun times, now to enjoy my day off tomorrow and 'look forward' to working next weekend as well...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 10, 2016)

A miracle.
http://www.news.com.au/travel/trave...in-tampa-florida/story-fnizu68q-1226849766686


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2016)

Lovely day in Cowes experiencing the worlds largest sailing regatta and the Red Arrows...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2016)

Won our 10th game in a row in Lacrosse today 6-0


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2016)

Rio Olympics 2016: Laura Trott makes history as cyclists win GB's ninth gold


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2016)

found out our nearest rival in our Lacrosse grade lost on the weekend!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2016)

Rio Olympics 2016: Charlotte Dujardin wins third Olympic gold with individual dressage

Rio Olympics 2016: Mark Cavendish wins silver medal in men's omnium


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2016)

A job that has been going around in circles the past few weeks finally fell into place and now goes forward...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 16, 2016)

Two more bacon and egg McMuffins for breakfast.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2016)

Rio Olympics 2016: Laura Trott & Giles Scott golds for GB, two gymnastics bronzes

Rio Olympics 2016: Giles Scott wins GB's fifth successive Finn title


----------



## rochie (Aug 18, 2016)

Results day here and my Daughter April got what she needed and has been accepted into the Royal Veterinary College for a 6 year Veterinary degree course.

So proud

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2016)

Excellent Karl, well done to your Daughter.


----------



## rochie (Aug 18, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Excellent Karl, well done to your Daughter.


cheers Wayne, now i just gotta calm the wife down as she is crapping herself about April going to live in London in 3 weeks time !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2016)

Rio Olympics 2016: Alistair Brownlee and GB sailors add to gold tally


----------



## javlin (Aug 18, 2016)

That's great Karl


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2016)

Congrats, Karl!


----------



## rochie (Aug 19, 2016)

javlin said:


> That's great Karl





GrauGeist said:


> Congrats, Karl!



thanks fella's


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2016)

Great stuff Karl, and congrats to April.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2016)

Survived my 90 hour week of work and now looking forward to my first weekend not working...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 19, 2016)

rochie said:


> Results day here and my Daughter April got what she needed and has been accepted into the Royal Veterinary College for a 6 year Veterinary degree course.
> 
> So proud



Bl**dy well done mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2016)

Rio Olympics 2016: Adams & Heath take GB to brink of medals record


----------



## rochie (Aug 25, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Bl**dy well done mate!





Airframes said:


> Great stuff Karl, and congrats to April.



thanks chaps, full steam ahead now organising the big move for her


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 25, 2016)

Congrats Karl! Today was my daughters first day at collage, not away from home though, just a 20 min drive. She said the hardest part was getting out of the car she was so nervous but every thing went fine


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2016)

Survived my first week of nights. Only another 3 weeks of them to do before Christmas...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2016)

My PC continues to work....


----------



## rochie (Aug 28, 2016)

T Bolt said:


> Congrats Karl! Today was my daughters first day at collage, not away from home though, just a 20 min drive. She said the hardest part was getting out of the car she was so nervous but every thing went fine


cheers mate.

Veterinary medicine is a very competitive degree course to get accepted on in this country, you need high grades and at least 10 weeks work experience just to get an interview from one of the universities that run veterinary degree courses !

only 1 in 5 get a single interview and again 1 in 5 of those interviewed get offered a place subject to achieving the correct grades at A level in college.

my Daughter, April is doing a 6 year gateway course including a foundation year in her first year, this meant she only needed to get C's in her A level exams and so will be 25 when she finishes full time education !!!!!

she is moving to London which is 245 miles away by road from our house ( about 4.5 hours driving) so my wife is a bit stressed about it all 

good luck to your Daughter as well


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2016)

Premiership: Harlequins 21-19 Bristol


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2016)

Still chuffed we won our Elimination Lacrosse final on Saturday.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2016)

Rio Paralympics 2016: Dame Sarah Storey wins 12th Paralympic gold medal


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2016)

Cracking cousins wedding up in Scotland!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2016)

felling much better today...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2016)

Good to hear Wayne.

The fantastic support of this forum family has cheered me up today - thank you all, my good friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2016)

Good to hear Terry, its what we are here for.

Well in a week today, I'm off on my first annual leave adventure, going to explore Sri Lanka for 11 days...


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 20, 2016)

Some here know that I had to wear a blood pressure monitor for 24 hours as there was concern I had border line high blood pressure, something I've been told for over 40 yrs. I just had the follow up visit, half expecting to be told I would be on pills to keep it in check. And the results.....absolutely normal. The doctor then went on to say that it was odd that it was higher during the night as its usually lower when people sleep. I told him I never slept because I kept waiting for the machine to fire up

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## rochie (Sep 20, 2016)

Had a bit of a tidy up in my model room, ready to start some work in there once i have the Daughter safely movd into university over the coming weekend.


----------



## tomo pauk (Sep 20, 2016)

My cousin is several days now in the USA, attending the college in, where else, Connecticut - home of Pratt & Whitney and other cool trade marks.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 21, 2016)

I enjoyed watching a family of migrating Robins squabbling over who got to take a bath first in my bird watering dish.
One of the youngsters got in with one of the adults and got pecked for ignoring protocol.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2016)

week is over...weekend time....


----------



## at6 (Sep 23, 2016)

Old Wizard said:


> I enjoyed watching a family of migrating Robins squabbling over who got to take a bath first in my bird watering dish.
> One of the youngsters got in with one of the adults and got pecked for ignoring protocol.


Sounds like Saturday night at my house.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2016)

Premiership: Harlequins 17-10 Saracens


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2016)

can't say i'm cheered up at all yet....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2016)

On my way to Sri Lanka for 11 days holiday!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2016)

4 day weekend for me....


----------



## rochie (Oct 1, 2016)

Had a couple of days in the model room for the first time in months !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2016)

Good stuff Karl...nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 2, 2016)

Not too cheery.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2016)

Toronto Blue Jays made it into the playoffs via the wildcard, thus allowing them to frustrate me for another week or so


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2016)

Support and encouragement from local friends, and those on this wonderful forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2016)

Public holiday today...


----------



## Marcel (Oct 5, 2016)

Will have a performance with my band tomorrow. First one in about 3 years. Also the first time with this formation. Previously we played wit 3, now we are a band of 5.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2016)

Good luck Marcel!

Went on my safari in 8 years and first in Asia. Plenty of elephants!


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 6, 2016)

Some nice travelling there 

After my Fiat Ducato dropped dead (engine's head wrecked), I've got rid of what is left and got myself my 1st Mercedes, the Vito. Five seats, closed baggage compartment (hence it can serve both as familly and business car), type 112 CDI, shiny black, stereo with pop-up screen, A/C, 12 yrs old though. Has also 17in aloy wheels, but I'll remove them and stick 15in with higher tyres, both for comfort and price of tyres.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 6, 2016)

Had my first gig in 3 years with Red Beat. It was great. I'm now so high on adrenalin that I cannot sleep. Great public, band was great, just everything.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2016)

Good stuff there Marcel.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 8, 2016)

I woke up. Terry, you keep kickin' sir! We cannot have you toddlin' off!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2016)

Premiership: Harlequins 20-9 Northampton Saints

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2016)

Mike dropped into the forum, that's a worthy cheering up...!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2016)

Westham have won a game...'bout time boys....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 16, 2016)

Took part in a Breast Cancer Walk, which is ironic since I'm an ass man...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2016)

But how many breasts did you have to walk over ..................... not that you were looking to count them, of course !


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2016)

And the taxi fare is where ??

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 16, 2016)

Oh boy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2016)

I've been told I'm an ass man, but they always put a comma before man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2016)

Booked my next holiday, Marrakesh and the Moroccan Sahara for a week in November...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2016)

work week is done...weekend...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2016)

Model delivery!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2016)

Popped up to Liverpool for the weekend to catch up with some med school friends. Good catch up and beers...


----------



## javlin (Oct 24, 2016)

Received/picked up our new addition to the family  She was born 8/7/2016 her name is Hanna and she weighs about 22lbs right now.I was originally looking for an Anatolian Shepard in a female but my sister found a Black Mouth Cur Black Mouth Cur Dog Breed Information and Pictures I figure she will get about 50-60lbs and in 15 minutes she was fetching.The year has been a hard one with little ambition after my son left for the AF in February,brother died March,father in law 6 weeks later and then Raven on 7/9.I weep just saying her name and thinking of her after 18.5 years sounds stupid but I have cried more for Raven than for my brother and FIL combined Hanna will bring some life into a quite house that has always had lots of noise.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2016)

My son rang to say he got the Job he applied for starts tomorrow. he has Been country for almost 3 months and no job since moving for his girlfriends Teaching School posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 25, 2016)

Congrats to your son Wayne, well done !


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks Terry.


----------



## at6 (Oct 26, 2016)

javlin said:


> Received/picked up our new addition to the family  She was born 8/7/2016 her name is Hanna and she weighs about 22lbs right now.I was originally looking for an Anatolian Shepard in a female but my sister found a Black Mouth Cur Black Mouth Cur Dog Breed Information and Pictures I figure she will get about 50-60lbs and in 15 minutes she was fetching.The year has been a hard one with little ambition after my son left for the AF in February,brother died March,father in law 6 weeks later and then Raven on 7/9.I weep just saying her name and thinking of her after 18.5 years sounds stupid but I have cried more for Raven than for my brother and FIL combined Hanna will bring some life into a quite house that has always had lots of noise.


Congratulations on the new "baby". If she looks anything like the photo she's beautiful. I think that Raven would approve.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2016)

end of the week....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2016)

Good couple of weeks on Intensive Care finished now off on holiday again. Marrakesh tomorrow...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2016)

I actually did some modeling...and in other news...flying bacon!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2016)

The Sun.. finally we got some of sunlight today. The Autumn colours look better when the Sun shining.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 29, 2016)

Picked up a book called Master Scratch Builders, their planes and how they built them. Lots of good ideas I'm ready to try.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 1, 2016)

For the first time in about 5 years I've dropped below 190lbs since I started using the treadclimber 2 months ago






The missus said it would drop faster if I ate healthier...........not gonna happen


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2016)

Cracking few days in the Sahara...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2016)

Well, always something....not been cheered up in a good while....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 7, 2016)

That's Jan off to order a case of something to imbibe then !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2016)

Rum!  
Unfortunately, it looks like I've got wait 8(!) weeks to get the voucher....


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 8, 2016)

It took me 2 minutes to fix what a team of people have been struggling with for 8 months!


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 9, 2016)

Hmm - what would that be?


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 9, 2016)

HRC didn't win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 9, 2016)

Time with my Valley Animal Center bark angels plus I killed another pesky mosquito just now.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 9, 2016)

The elections are over! YAY!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 10, 2016)

Thorlifter said:


> The elections are over! YAY!!!!!!


But now all of the pro-Hillary people are out protesting like a pack of 3rd world pimple pus brained maggots.

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 10, 2016)

I accepted a job offer and so in 2 weeks will leave my current poisonous position where a micro-manager has surrounded himself with "yes people" and everything rolls downhill to the poor schmucks actually doing the work. Can't wait to get away. Woo and even hoo!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 10, 2016)

Good luck


----------



## Airframes (Nov 10, 2016)

Sounds good - all the best for the new job.


----------



## at6 (Nov 10, 2016)

Congratulations Buffnut. That kind of atmosphere would have eventually ruined your health.


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks all. It was impacting health and family...so time to move on.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2016)

Autumn international: England 37-21 South Africa


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2016)

Son and his girlfiend came down for the weekend....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2016)

Issued a $50K order for a new tool build today....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2016)

Friday and my better half is back in town!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2016)

England score nine tries as they beat Fiji 58-15 at Twickenham

Autumn international: Scotland 19-16 Argentina


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2016)

Postie dropped me off a prezzie in the mail...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2016)

Finished my last set of nights for the year

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2016)

Been trying to obtain a copy of the Osprey book, 'Mosquito Photo Recce Units', but Osprey are out of stock (their price, £12.99 + shipping), and elsewhere, the prices range from £20 to £35 or more !
Just found one, brand new, at £5.99 including shipping, in the UK, and it should be here next week !


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2016)

England beat Australia to equal all-time record of 14 wins


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 5, 2016)

Finally fixed an electrical problem in my car that has been bedeviling me for close to two years! Was over the moon that I can cross this off my to do list.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2016)

So you finally put the battery in Jim....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 6, 2016)

How?...how did you know?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 6, 2016)

I'll drink to that!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2016)

Jim found some Spotty Chicken - good job Jeff's friend, Jason, isn't around !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 6, 2016)

They actually sold it on line for the Hogwarts Express in Universal Studios Orlando. Imagine that.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2016)

Bringing some decent English culture to the U.S. at last then !!


----------



## rochie (Dec 6, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Bringing some decent English culture to the U.S. at last then !!


Speckled Hen or Harry Potter ?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2016)

Speckled Hen old chap !


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 6, 2016)

My vehicle's heated mirrors, windshield and rear window, and specially, the heated steering wheel.
It made this mornings -24C more bearable.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2016)

Heated steering wheel - that's just _too_ posh !


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2016)

It seems that way Terry....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2016)

Postie's been again.....


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 9, 2016)

Our airforce got some recce/attack helicopters, the American OH-58 Kiowa Warrior. picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 9, 2016)

...considered that we started with this in 1991 (Utva 75 with 4 x 90mm rocket tubes)...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2016)

Seems i have made Dan's Day (Zaggy) with a certain Colour He219 pic....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2016)

European Rugby Challenge Cup: Timisoara Saracens 3-42 Harlequins


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2016)

Our local National Basketball team have won there fourth straight game.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 12, 2016)

Pittsburgh Steelers won and the Cowturds lost! What a GREAT DAY!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 12, 2016)

And the Skins beat Philly, which pushed them to the top in the wildcard chase in their division

And yes, it was great to see Dallas get snuffed and witness the great outcry on Social Media

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2016)

getting home to a cool house...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 12, 2016)

For us Canadians, we can get a free 2017 National Parks pass here to celebrate our 150th anniversary
http://www.commandesparcs-parksorders.ca/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/parksb2c


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 13, 2016)

That's cool!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 13, 2016)

3 great days in a row at work. How long will this streak last?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2016)

Champions Cup: Glasgow Warriors 23-7 Racing 92


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2016)

Back on the forum after missing a few days...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2016)

Parcel to collect at the post office tomorrow...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2016)

Enjoying my Christmas parcel from HLJ


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2016)

4 day weekend!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 22, 2016)

6 hours of work to go before I'm off for a week and a half


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2016)

Weeks Holiday and Christmas Pressies...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2016)

Long weekend on call finished now for a belated Christmas at home...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 26, 2016)

Back home after spending Christmas in the hospital with dangerously high blood pressure.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 27, 2016)

Brutal Jim. I can't offer any advice or wisdom but whatever the doc says.....do it. Like whoever this guy is says


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 27, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Back home after spending Christmas in the hospital with dangerously high blood pressure.


Hope you're doing better, my friend.

As for myself, I'll be glad when all of this "cheery" holiday BS is over.

blah


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks guys! Being home is the tonic. Time for some lifestyle changes, guess I better stop fighting the local deer for my place in line at the local anti-deer tick salt lick huh?

Oh and Geo, that guy is Shia LaBeouf.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice relaxing day with some modelling chucked in...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2016)

Premiership: Harlequins 28-24 Gloucester


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2016)

Found out Westham won their 3rd game in a row yesterday..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2016)

My son Finn Aldrin was born today at 11:19 weighing 8lb 2 oz.

Could not be more proud. 

Mom and baby are well and resting.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 30, 2016)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My son Finn Aldrin was born today at 11:19 weighing 8lb 2 oz.
> 
> Could not be more proud.
> 
> Mom and baby are well and resting.


Congratulations Chris


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2016)

Tha's great info Chrisl. Congratulations !!!!


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 30, 2016)

Congats Pops.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2016)

Great stuff Chris, congratulations to you both, and welcome to the World, Finn Aldrin.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 31, 2016)

Great news Chris! All the best!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2016)

Congratulations to you and your wife Chris.....welcome to the world Finn....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 1, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My son Finn Aldrin was born today at 11:19 weighing 8lb 2 oz.
> 
> Could not be more proud.
> 
> Mom and baby are well and resting.


Congratulations, once again. 

Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2017)

nice quiet day....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 2, 2017)

Awesome Chris!

Glad you are doing better Jim!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 2, 2017)

Thank you sir!


----------



## rochie (Jan 2, 2017)

Christmas is over, got 3 days off work and got into my model room !


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2017)

Nice one Karl.
I managed to sleep for more than an hour before waking up, and got a good six hours kip this afternoon - brilliant !


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 5, 2017)

Got an email notifying me that I have received a $100.00 rebate from our Provincial Government
for our new climate change surcharges.  My retirement income was just low enough to qualify me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2017)

Local National Basketball team had a BIG win


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 6, 2017)

Friday and we are supposed to get snow this weekend!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 11, 2017)

After many years of saving money, spending it on something else, saving some more I have finally got enough cash to send an M1 Garand parts kit and Receiver to a gunsmith that specializes in rebuilding M1 Garands. She, yes she, is going to re-Parkerize all the metal, put them all back together and fit it into a new fancy Walnut stock. Hopefully have it back in my grubby hands in a month or so.

Next is to save more money for the parts for a M1 Garand receiver dated to 1943, try to put mostly period correct parts, but will put on a new stock and barrel, those are getting harder and harder to find and very costly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 11, 2017)

Plenty of time at my model bench today, tomorrow looks good as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2017)

Want more too Karl...


----------



## at6 (Jan 12, 2017)

I have plenty of time. I need motivation.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 13, 2017)

Had a good talk with my boss after last year's mess. My role in the team will change and I will have all kinds of new opportunities. The only downside of this is that I won't be going to Boston this year and so won't be able to visit any American friends like I did the last 4 years.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 13, 2017)

Congratulations Marcel!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 13, 2017)

Great news Marcel!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Marcel (Jan 13, 2017)

Airframes said:


> View attachment 362743


Looks good Terry. Can have one after a spitfire.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2017)

European Champions Cup: Wasps 17-14 Toulouse


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 14, 2017)

Temperature above 0C for the first time in many days.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2017)

Another win for the Hammers this week!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 18, 2017)

at6 said:


> I have plenty of time. I need motivation.



Get your a$$ in gear and start building......how's that?

Congrats Marcel


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 18, 2017)

Today I made it to my 80th birthday.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 18, 2017)

Well done young fellow


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2017)

Congratulations, and have a very happy, and healthy, Birthday !


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2017)

With all here. Loads of Health and Happiness !!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## at6 (Jan 18, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Get your a$$ in gear and start building......how's that?
> 
> Congrats Marcel


Might work better if it also came with a threat of a huge cactus up the a$$.


----------



## at6 (Jan 18, 2017)

Old Wizard said:


> Today I made it to my 80th birthday.


Congrats. I've only made it to #67 this month.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2017)

Old Wizard said:


> Today I made it to my 80th birthday.



Well done, Happy Birthday Man...and best wishes.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2017)

With above!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2017)

Last night we grabbed a quick dinner before going to a play at a local bar. One of the items (Poutain) leaped out at me and I had to try as I've always been curious:







Man, I was in heaven!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2017)

Good feed always cheers one up...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 22, 2017)

That does look delicious!


----------



## rochie (Jan 22, 2017)

Sorry but chips and gravy should not be allowed to happen !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 22, 2017)

rochie said:


> Sorry but chips and gravy should not be allowed to happen !


I can go one better than that - chili cheese fries...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 22, 2017)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2017)

India v England: Ben Stokes stars at Eden Gardens


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 22, 2017)

YUM!

----------
Another book shelf acquired!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2017)

parcel on the way to me....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2017)

Dave Ryding records Britain's best alpine World Cup result for 35 years


----------



## rochie (Jan 23, 2017)

GrauGeist said:


> I can go one better than that - chili cheese fries...
> 
> View attachment 363421


Now that is ok, it's just gravy and chips that are banned from being served in my kitchens !!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2017)

Any happiness today is cancelled out by the Sad news thread above.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2017)

Watching this ( i know scripted to the max but it made me laugh really loudly ) 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZGMWGJu0zA_


The grand tour


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2017)

Had the day off so sorted some things out (got offered a mortgage and went house hunting), then did a full Burns supper for my friends.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2017)

Australia Day Holiday...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2017)

Postie dropped me off a box of goodies...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2017)

Just had a video chat with Aaron, which was bloody excellent, a right good laugh, so that cheered me up today!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yesterday but I had troubles posting last night. On the left, the entrance to the Buger King drive-thru. on the right, the entrance to Kal Tire, down the middle, a concrete meridian





​Despite the snow on the ground, the roads were very drive-able and she has snow tires on. After the car was removed i noticed oil on the ground so this is going to be costly


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2017)

Ouch!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2017)

Damn...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2017)

2017 Six Nations: Scotland 27-22 Ireland

Six Nations: England beat France 19-16 to start title defence with win


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2017)

Westham 3 Southhampton 1


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 6, 2017)

Picked up a package from UPS this evening which contained the Rock River Arms AR-15 upper receiver I purchased a few weeks back. Looks nice, 20" heavy varmint barrel in a free floating front handguard.
Now am waiting on a Rock River stripped lower that I ordered on a gun auction site for nearly half what Rock River sells them for. Then I need to just get the lower parts kit, trigger group, and buttstock parts and put that all together and I'll have a functional, although heavy rifle.
Gonna be a fun spring blasting up some little round steel targets at several hundred yards!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 9, 2017)

I have a kick ass snowblower


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 9, 2017)

You're gonna need it tomorrow.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2017)

Ran like a nose! Was so into it I did two neighbor's driveways also.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2017)

Glad to be home in front of the AC after another 40c day...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 10, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Ran like a nose! Was so into it I did two neighbor's driveways also.




It needs more power!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Yesterday but I had troubles posting last night. On the left, the entrance to the Buger King drive-thru. on the right, the entrance to Kal Tire, down the middle, a concrete meridian
> 
> View attachment 364473
> ​Despite the snow on the ground, the roads were very drive-able and she has snow tires on. After the car was removed i noticed oil on the ground so this is going to be costly



I thought this was the "What Cheered You Up Today?" thread?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2017)

Bristol 8 - 42 Harlequins - Rugby Union - BBC Sport


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2017)

My Profile book arrived from Claes Sundin....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2017)

Flicking through said Profile Book...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 15, 2017)

The nice weather.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2017)

Lovely birthday meal with friends....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 16, 2017)

Four hours away from a four day weekend

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 16, 2017)

Got my Ancestry DNA results back today. There were more than a few surprises, like traces of East and Central Asia [Mongol and Hun?],
West Africa , Middle East, Scandinavian [Vikings?]. Was expecting Eastern European and Irish, but also got Greek/Italian, Iberian Peninsula, Western Europe, and Great Britain. Typical North American I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 16, 2017)

I was thinking of doing that myself, if for no other reason than to put paid to the family legend that we have some native American blood running through our veins. Is it expensive?


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 16, 2017)

I think it was around $121.00 Cdn.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2017)

For the blood, or the DNA test ?!!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2017)

Don't want to know about my Scottish ancestors. I've been told they were either horse thieves getting done in by hangmen or hangmen doing in horse thieves


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2017)

F.....!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2017)

Fr....!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2017)

Fri...!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2017)

Frid..!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2017)

Frida.!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2017)

Friday!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2017)

Amen!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 17, 2017)

Old Wizard said:


> Got my Ancestry DNA results back today. There were more than a few surprises, like traces of East and Central Asia [Mongol and Hun?],
> West Africa , Middle East, Scandinavian [Vikings?]. Was expecting Eastern European and Irish, but also got Greek/Italian, Iberian Peninsula, Western Europe, and Great Britain. Typical North American I guess.


You know, a large percentage of the world male population has the same Y chromosome, which can be traced back to the Mongol leader Dzjengis Kahn. I think it was about 8 % or so. They are all decedent along the male line.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2017)

Next 3 trips sorted out (one not booked by planned in my head). Long weekend at home, weeks skiing in Val D'Isere and a week in Greece all in the next 6 weeks too...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 18, 2017)

I hate you gnomey


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2017)

Yep !


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2017)

Sounds like life is really hard for you at the moment Hugh....


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 20, 2017)

Glanced out of my patio doors yesterday and saw some familiar people in the park accompanied
by two cats. Lacey and Leo are back!


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 20, 2017)

My airbrush did not clog, spit, or flood my work today!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2017)

It's Friday and I'm off for a week!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2017)

AMen to that!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2017)

and doing what Jan...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2017)

Six Nations 2017: Scotland 29-13 Wales

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2017)

Tooling mod yielded a good part result....looks like we are in business.....to supply our improved product into the Japanese market....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 2, 2017)

Bad news is I had to be at work today at 4:00 am but the good news is I get to go home at noon!!!


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 2, 2017)

My new compressor fitting arrived, for my new compressor! Old one died of explosive decompression after the casting that holds the outlet valve was struck by the vacuum cleaner. So I ordered a new compressor a TC-20T but the outlet valve was 1/8th and my line has a 1/4 inch end on it. Could not find one locally so had to order one online. The new one is so much quieter! Found it for 99USD with free shipping on eBay and it arrived 2 days after ordering it! With free shipping?!?!? Who says customer service is dead!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2017)

Between working too much, and weather I finally got some flight time for the first time in a month in this week.

First got some King Air turbo prop time earlier this week. Had removed the left wing for maintenance, and went up on a stall test flight after reinstalling the wing. After the test pilot was done with his stalls, I took the controls and flew her back to the airport.

Then this morning the weather was just too nice to pass up. Took the Cherokee up for a lil over an hour just flying around locally. Clear blue and calm at altitude. A bit bumpy and windy when I landed though.

Flying is the cure for everything...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Mar 4, 2017)

T Bolt said:


> Bad news is I had to be at work today at 4:00 am but the good news is I get to go home at noon!!!


In some parts of France that is the normal shift system. 4AM-12 12-20 20-4. That is difficult if you are French with a French house. I was in a team of 18 men It drove our hotel staff nutz, their other guests nuts as well as driving us near insane. Just after 6 men got up and showered dressed to leave at 3.30AM they had another group of 6 coming in at 4.30AM after finishing the night shift. No French restaurant anywhere even opened before 7PM so it was big Macs and steak frites from Monday to Friday.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2017)

got in some modelling time....I didn't expect.


----------



## at6 (Mar 5, 2017)

Getting to go to Valley Animal Center to see my little Trixie. She has been in there for over a week being treated for Cleptosporidia. Hopefully, she may come home this week. Trixie is my permanent foster dog and I've been going every day to bath her and give her attention so that she won't feel abandoned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2017)

One more full week plus two days of work, then its off to Germany for 16 days.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2017)

Long weekend of work finished now time for some skiing!


----------



## jacob johnson (Mar 6, 2017)

I got to fly my favorite airplane of all time a north American p 51 I am soooooooo happy I met this guy it has taken me three years to learn the controls to the plan enough to be confident to fly it

Reactions: Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2017)

Hmmm...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey! We're alive and kicking!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2017)

If you say so...

In the Alps and it is snowing heavily. Going to be a good weeks skiing...


----------



## at6 (Mar 6, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> If you say so...
> 
> In the Alps and it is snowing heavily. Going to be a good weeks skiing...


I thought that you were going say that you had given a rough prostate exam to a politician.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2017)

Not to my knowledge...

Powder day in the Alps! Was good fun but not much open due to the Avalanche risk with 3ft+ of new snow...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm REALLY trying to feel bad for you, HONEST!


----------



## at6 (Mar 7, 2017)

Me too.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 7, 2017)

Nope, not even trying, just jealous. However about that exam, can I suggest a particular politician?


----------



## pbehn (Mar 7, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Nope, not even trying, just jealous. However about that exam, can I suggest a particular politician?


If you do please suggest one that wouldn't "absolutely love it, dahling"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2017)

Down to1 week to go...Don Henley concert next Wednesday....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 8, 2017)

NICE!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2017)

Cracking days skiing!


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 8, 2017)

He is at it again guys!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2017)

I hate you Hugh !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 8, 2017)

Dude...do you ever work?


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 8, 2017)

He is a Doctor after all, Golf, Conferences, More Golf (or Skiing), rounds, Conferences, Consults, more golf, you get the idea.


----------



## at6 (Mar 8, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> Cracking days skiing!





Robert Porter said:


> He is at it again guys!


Next thing you hear will be the Doctor needing a Doctor after he has an accident.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2017)

Sounds like a good life alright....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2017)

Haha. Just making the most of the time off I get! Had another cracking day today!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2017)

Are you sure you're not a Proctologist Dr as you are becoming a pain in the <cough>!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2017)

May the snow turn to slush, and your skis bend the opposite way !
Seriously though, glad you're having a good time Hugh.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2017)

Haha. It was a bit slushy today because it's been warm and sunny. Still another good day on the slopes...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 10, 2017)

Got an email from the online store I bought my AirFix 1:48 P-40 from over a month ago. Had not received it and was beginning to wonder. The email stated that my kit was now in stock (I had not been aware it was backordered) and since I had 2 other orders in he was able to combine them and refund me a fair bit of shipping charges. Refund showed up in my bank before his email arrived!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2017)

Nice one !


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2017)

Six Nations 2017: England 61-21 Scotland


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2017)

Out for a Breakfast and a Movie....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2017)

Bonus days skiing as sorted a later transfer today...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 13, 2017)

<gumble grumble>


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2017)

got some delicate modelling done without mishap..!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 14, 2017)

Friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!! Home in 16 hours!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2017)

Don Henley Concert Adelaide Entertainment Centre last night. AWESOME Show.!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 16, 2017)

That's awesome!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 17, 2017)

Just received a "new" rifle I ordered about a month ago. It's a 1949 Winchecster Model 75 Target Rifle (cheaper version of the Model 52. Quick glance shows it to look almost new. Had another one from 1943 with US Gov't markings and it was a tack driver, hope this one is as well.
Oh, and I just found out my M1 Garand I had rebuild has shipped and should be in my mitts early next week.

Now if I didn't have a massive sinus infection and corresponding throbbing headache I would go out and shoot this weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2017)

Our local Footy and Soccer teams had good wins...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2017)

Six Nations 2017: Scotland 29-0 Italy


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2017)

Book in the mail today....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2017)

Karl and I have just booked the flights, hotel, and car hire for our five day trip to northern Holland in early June.
We'll be meeting up with Marcel at the Oostwold airshow, and also meeting up with Sander (Kingscoy) at Arnhem, so it should be a good trip !
We had intended going in the 'Tin Tent', but it's a lot of driving time to get there, for a relatively short stay, so we're flying direct to Groningen, which allows more free time 'in country'.
Pics will, of course, follow after our return.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 22, 2017)

The mixed bag of M1 Garand parts I sent off to the Gunsmith to assemble into a complete rifle came back to me today. New barrel, new Tiger Stripe Walnut stock set, and all the old parts re-parkerized. Looks awesome, can't wait to send some bullet down range.
Talk about a 50+year old feeling like a 8 year old on Christmas morning!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Karl and I have just booked the flights, hotel, and car hire for our five day trip to northern Holland in early June.
> We'll be meeting up with Marcel at the Oostwold airshow, and also meeting up with Sander (Kingscoy) at Arnhem, so it should be a good trip !
> We had intended going in the 'Tin Tent', but it's a lot of driving time to get there, for a relatively short stay, so we're flying direct to Groningen, which allows more free time 'in country'.
> Pics will, of course, follow after our return.


 
Sounds good...taking your own personal Chef....wow..!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2017)

Now there's a point.
I could offer to loan the hotel 'my man' to supervise in the kitchen - if I wanted to wake up in a hospital bed with tubes coming out of various parts of my body !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2017)

F
R
I
D
A
Y
!

....and off for two weeks!!


----------



## rochie (Mar 24, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Sounds good...taking your own personal Chef....wow..!





Airframes said:


> Now there's a point.
> I could offer to loan the hotel 'my man' to supervise in the kitchen - if I wanted to wake up in a hospital bed with tubes coming out of various parts of my body !



You guys are not even funny.

I have not learned to cook in Dutch yet !


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 24, 2017)

Ah! My second Tamiya P-51D arrived as did the remaining paints I ordered! And I got the shipping notice for my Stuka Decals!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2017)

Karl, cooking in Dutch is just the same. All you have to do is add a 'Sch' or 'esh' to the description, such as schteak and saladsh, or poashed schalmon !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2017)

May I suggest the _Golden Book of Bacon, _for some excellent recipes!


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 24, 2017)

BACON!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2017)

Schplendid !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2017)

The smell of Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte (Black Forest Cake), Sauerbraten, Red Cabbage and other wonderful German aromas coming from the kitchen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 24, 2017)

Ummmmmmmmmm!!! Can I has some?!?!?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2017)

No !
I got here first, and the left-overs are MINE !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 24, 2017)

If you like cabbage you have to try real Kimchi! Ohhhh! It is heaven on a plate!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> If you like cabbage you have to try real Kimchi! Ohhhh! It is heaven on a plate!



I dated a Korean girl once. Her mom used to make it all the time. Can't stand it...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2017)

Cabbage is for rabbits, unless it's red, and pickled !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2017)

Nothing wrong with a good Sauerkraut.

German Rotkohl (Red Cabbage) is the best though.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 24, 2017)

I hate rode kool! But enjoy Chris 

What cheered me up? Just bought the early bird tickets for the Oostwold Airshow In June, 2 extra for Karl and Terry who will also join

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 24, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I dated a Korean girl once. Her mom used to make it all the time. Can't stand it...


Oh I like cabbage in almost all its forms. It however does not like me. Sauerkraut and red cabbage don't stay with me long, usually leaving as gas. Kimchi much the same but it tends to add flames to the gas! But I love it all!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2017)

Simply.......a good sleep in.....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2017)

Week in Athens starting today...


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 25, 2017)

Auuugggghhhh! He is at it again!!!! You want to adopt an adult son by any chance?


----------



## pbehn (Mar 25, 2017)

Guards making an ass of tourists are always good for a laugh.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zorPmdTxhfA_

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 25, 2017)

Damn that guy travels alot!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2017)

All our local Football teams won this weekend...!


----------



## at6 (Mar 26, 2017)

Doctors are not very poor these days. They used to take chickens as payment, then they discovered money.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2017)

I'll stick take that chicken off your hands though and still getting peanuts for what I do, just spend what I have on holidays...

Good day walking around the Acropolis...


----------



## at6 (Mar 26, 2017)

You get peanuts? When you're retired like me you only get the shells.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 26, 2017)

You won't be shelling out any time soon then?


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 26, 2017)

Actually most GP's and Surgical types I know have expenses that offset the salary pretty completely. Malpractice insurance in the states can go into the 7 figure range for some professions. I have to carry 20 million in errors and omissions insurance even in my field. Of course the US is a litigious society.


----------



## at6 (Mar 26, 2017)

Lucky13 said:


> You won't be shelling out any time soon then?


----------



## at6 (Mar 26, 2017)

Lucky13 said:


> You won't be shelling out any time soon then?


Not if I can help it. The only part of the chicken I ever have is the beak and feet. Some times it's only the feathers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2017)

splashed the first paint on my GB build...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 27, 2017)

Watching the unattached female crows leading groups of unattached males merrily thru the sky.
She's checking out their flying skills before choosing a mate. Female ravens do a similar test,
except it includes aerobatic skills. I've seen some spectacular rolling dives with low level pullouts.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2017)

Lovely day in Athens in particular exploring the home of the modern Olympiad...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2017)

Lovely warm spring day here in Germany. That's all...


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 27, 2017)

Jelly, of both of you. Sigh...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2017)

Batch of Material I need desperately for moulding job arrived a day earlier than planned.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2017)

I finally got through to someone at the DWP, and only had to listen to Mozart for 10 minutes this time !
Actually got to speak to someone who was very helpful, and confirmed I should have been notified, and paid my Sate pension by now, and promised to check and call me back, which was done within 5 or 6 minutes.
It seems another section of the DWP hadn't done their bit, so an emergency payment, back-dated to 1st March, will be paid into my bank tomorrow, and the person I spoke to will 'phone me to confirm this tomorrow morning, and confirm the amount.
Cheered me a lot !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 29, 2017)

The west coast seagulls are back and haunting all of the fast food joints.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2017)

Good day touring the Temple Apollo at Delphi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 29, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> Good day touring the Temple Apollo at Delphi...



Hah!!! I went up to the local grocery store and bought a frozen pizza. Who's extremely jealous now???


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 29, 2017)

FROZEN PIZZA!!!!!

An _Abomination_ before man and god.

Only to be excused by the distance/time to a real pizza place (Pizza Hut ain't it) and perhaps the quality of the accompanying _beer._


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 29, 2017)

......but its got bacon on it.....






​

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 29, 2017)

My Grandson would be stealing pieces off your plate


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 29, 2017)

If there is beer involved I would be happy to swipe a piece or two!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2017)

Postie delivered me a new book..


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2017)

Another cracking day in Greece...


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 31, 2017)

Just noticed I had passed the 10,000 post mark and also my 7th anniversary here. Sure doesn't seem that long.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 31, 2017)

Contrats, Glenn


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 31, 2017)

Time does fly. Hey I made a pun! Sort of...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 31, 2017)

The first rainfall of the year overnight. Enough to bring the earthworms to the surface.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 31, 2017)

Fishing time!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2017)

Another cracking day in Greece. Shame its the last one as flying home tomorrow...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2017)

Some modelling, footy teams won....

...and congrats Glenn..!


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 2, 2017)

Saw a friend for drinks last night that I had not seen in years! Was great to catch up!


----------



## at6 (Apr 2, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Saw a friend for drinks last night that I had not seen in years! Was great to catch up!


You have a friend? Now I'm jealous as I have none.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2017)

decalling process on my GB Fokker progressing nicely....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2017)

Scored my Steelbook copy of ROGUE ONE a Star Wars Story on Blu ray...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2017)

Bought a VW T4 LWB Syncro on an auction and everything worked like a charm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 5, 2017)

Snautzer01 said:


> Bought a VW T4 LWB Syncro on an auction and everything worked like a charm.



Had to Google that....nice!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2017)

A long wheel base, 5 meter 10, 4 wheel off road capable vehicle, fitted with viscous coupling unit, an autonomous diesel driven Eberspacher heating, locking differential, airco and with a indestructible 2.5 TDI axl engine with a variable turbo, which can (and will be pushed) to 150 bhp. Inside it will be fitted as a camper with dual bed kitchen. etc

If it was available in '44-'45 in the Ardennes we would have had a problem.

It will be like my other T4 but then 4x4


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2017)

Weekend ok..


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2017)

Easter Long Weekend...!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2017)

Heard from my youngest daughter, just back from her trip to Japan. She's coming to see me tomorrow, and we're going to sort out things for 'Flying Legends' at Duxford in July.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2017)

Long Easter weekend. Going up to London tonight to watch some rugby and then onwards to my cousins for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2017)

Easter!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2017)

Lovely Easter with the cousins...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2017)

got my GB Fokker wing decals done...some 150 plus...!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2017)

Annual leave day today


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2017)

Just bought my first house, subject to the terms and conditions and other legal cr*p...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2017)

Good on ya hugh..


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 25, 2017)

Not much.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 26, 2017)

Big gig tonight with the band, because of King's night. This is the night before King's day (Our King's birthday) and usually we throw a huge party. We'll be playing in a village nearby and expect about 1000 people. I have a rush already and will be high on adrenaline tonight. Life is good, especially when you can rock in front of 1000 people

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks to Mikewint I now have handles that fit the numerous scalpel blades I ordered that did not fit the original handle I ordered at the same time. Turns out a lot like Exacto there are basically 2 handle sizes for scalpels and each fit a variety of blades, however they are not always clearly identified as to which fits which.

I did however manage to slice across my finger this morning, did not even realize it until the paint began to turn red that I was working with! Those dang things are sharp! But that is why I bought them!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 27, 2017)

Ouch!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2017)

Premiership: Harlequins 32-13 Wasps


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2017)

Sleep in relaxing day, some modelling and Adelaide Crows smash Richmond in AFL....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2017)

Gb Fokker is looking good...


----------



## Marcel (May 2, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Gb Fokker is looking good...


What kind of Fokker Wayne?


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2017)

The Fokker that was flying the Messerschmidt.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (May 2, 2017)

Oh dat Fokker!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 2, 2017)

The plumber fixed the leak in my utility room.


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2017)

Damn fokkers...

Today sorted my mortgage and signed the lawyers bits and bobs so now the waiting begins. Hopefully all being well have a house in 6 weeks time...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 3, 2017)

My wife and I have our 15 year aniversary. Can'timagine it has been that long already. Still happy together

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2017)

Marcel said:


> My wife and I have our 15 year aniversary. Can'timagine it has been that long already. Still happy together



Congratulations!

Time does fly. Our 14th anniversary is in August.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 3, 2017)

Congrats to both of you. Come October 14 (a date carefully chosen, we had to break a few barriers of our own to be together) we'll be married 32 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2017)

Congrats Marcel....

35 years this year for me and the Missus...you don't get that much for murder do you...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 4, 2017)

Congratulations Marcel. We just celebrated our 36th on April 24th. We were also going out together 6 years prior.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2017)

Congrats Marcel !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2017)

Good on ya George!


----------



## Marcel (May 5, 2017)

Yeah, I know this is not given to everybody. I know so many couples who divorced. I know that it's not something you always have control over and things happen that prevent you form being together for many years. My wife is my soulmate, my power, my driving force. Couldn't wish for a better partner than she is. We've got two beautiful boys. What could I wish more? I'm grateful.

And I'm glad to see people like Wayne, Peter and George, together already over 30 years. Great that this still happens.

Hmm, it's getting too sentimental, let's get back to the aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 5, 2017)

The beautiful weather.


----------



## Robert Porter (May 5, 2017)

I'll second the weather! And the mail man brought me a letter from a friend not heard from in far to long!


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2017)

Not a win but secured top flight European rugby all the same...

Premiership: Northampton 22-20 Harlequins


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2017)

Westham 1 Tottenham 0 sorry Karl.....we need it too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2017)

Got 2 weeks of leave in 2 weeks time and finalised my plans for it, going to be going dragon hunting among other things in Indonesia...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2017)

They bite Hugh....Oh your a Doctor...don't worry about it...


----------



## at6 (May 9, 2017)

Watched a couple of videos on You Tube. Anaconda Fart Remix and Let one Go as well as Oops I Farted Again. If laughter is the best medicine, then I'm good for the day.


----------



## rochie (May 9, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Westham 1 Tottenham 0 sorry Karl.....we need it too...


Hammers were much better on the night, although i was hoping i didnt think Spurs would win all their remaining games and Chelsea were going to lose 2 games anyway !


----------



## Old Wizard (May 9, 2017)

Watching the crows keeping the magpies away from my yard.


----------



## Robert Porter (May 9, 2017)

Sitting on my back porch and a bunch of baby Canada Geese waddled up and walked literally all over my feet. Mom and Dad stayed off the porch but watched carefully from the grass.


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2017)

The geese were lost then ?
I've got me coat - again !

Cheered me up finally getting the wings fitted to the Meteor model for the 46 Squadron 100th Anniversary re-union. Only got a touch over three weeks in which to get this, and a 1/72nd scale Meteor finished, and deliver all five models, and I'm now back on track.
Pushing it, but I should get them done just in time !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (May 9, 2017)

Trump has launched an immigration investigation. Homeland security has established a checkpoint near our pond to determine passport status and possible customs duty charges.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2017)

And the importation of livestock without the required licences and / or visas, no doubt !
Oh, and a felony charge for not undergoing quarantine !


----------



## Robert Porter (May 9, 2017)

Worse! They bagged my feet for evidence. Makes a walking a real chore!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2017)

Would have been worse if they bagged your head - breathing is difficult through polythene !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2017)

getting home after an upside down day....


----------



## Robert Porter (May 10, 2017)

About to be a millionaire! Apparently this dude in Nigeria needs to get some money out and they will give it to me for letting them use my bank account! Will buy everyone here the kit they most want once the money arrives!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 10, 2017)

So jealous Robert! That type of thing never happens to me...wait a minute...what's this email? Oh nothing. Just Adriana Lima sending me nudes again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (May 10, 2017)

I have photographic proof of the criminal immigration activity. Note in this picture that the crooks are fleeing at a high rate of speed! But it did cheer me up today!


----------



## Zippythehog (May 11, 2017)

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/X...4o_XS6ja4JJynB-icqPRzPEazgxNIPfG9rEFUQMYcwHEo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 11, 2017)

I am forbidden to use that link


----------



## Robert Porter (May 11, 2017)

Me too, but I just forwarded it to a friend and told him I found the kit he was looking for at a great price and here is the link!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2017)

Nothing yet....but it's still time left!


----------



## Robert Porter (May 11, 2017)

So I don't know if this will actually complete. But I just won a bid on eBay for a kit, for 1 dollar. It's a Tamiya 1:32 F4U-1A shipping is 12 USD. I was the only bidder and apparently they did not put in a minimum bid amount.


----------



## Zippythehog (May 11, 2017)

Sorry- it's a gif I'll try to post.


----------



## Airframes (May 11, 2017)

That's a great score Robert - I hope the vendor honours the bid.


----------



## Robert Porter (May 11, 2017)

I kind of feel bad about it. I think they were a first time seller.


----------



## fubar57 (May 11, 2017)

Nice one Robert.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 14, 2017)

won our lacrosse.....doing ok at 3 wins and a loss.


----------



## at6 (May 14, 2017)

Went to Valley Animal center Super Adoption event yesterday and came home with a new foster dog. Will post photos and info later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2017)

2 weeks of annual leave


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2017)

Westham won their last game of the season....


----------



## Zippythehog (May 23, 2017)

How's this?


----------



## Zippythehog (May 23, 2017)

Here it is.


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2017)

Arrived in Flores to look for some Komodo Dragons and dive...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 24, 2017)

Envy.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 24, 2017)

How do you find any time to actually do any doctoring?


----------



## fubar57 (May 25, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> How do you find any time to actually do any doctoring?



.....and didn't he just get back from vacation? In my next life I'm re-incarnating as a doctor...........or more than likely, a dung beetle

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2017)

This doctorin' stuff sounds like a good deal...


----------



## Robert Porter (May 25, 2017)

Methinks he took the old saw "Physician heal thyself" to heart!


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2017)

Manta Ray, turtles and sharks on my dives in Komodo Nationsl Park...


----------



## Airframes (May 25, 2017)

We should call Hugh 'The Flying Doctor' - not that I'm going to speak to him ever again of course, lucky bar steward !!


----------



## Robert Porter (May 25, 2017)

As Hugh is a Doctor it is somewhat acceptable, now if he was a lawyer...


----------



## at6 (May 25, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> Manta Ray, turtles and sharks on my dives in Komodo Nationsl Park...


They must have needed emergency medical attention.


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2017)

Must of done an ok job then as they were back in force today...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 26, 2017)

Damn! My Dad was a doctor and we went on vacation like once a year!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 27, 2017)

It bothers me that it's always known as a doctor's 'Practice', and that doctor's 'Practice' medicine. If I have to see a Doctor, I'd much prefer that he / she was bl**dy perfect, not practicing !!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2017)

Damn good sleep in must have needed it....


----------



## Robert Porter (May 28, 2017)

Airframes said:


> It bothers me that it's always known as a doctor's 'Practice', and that doctor's 'Practice' medicine. If I have to see a Doctor, I'd much prefer that he / she was bl**dy perfect, not practicing !!!


It is why a Doctor's customers are called Patients, as they must have patience whilst the Doctor practices on them.


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2017)

It's also that there is an art to it. However you're always learning so you're always practicing just the nature of the beast. 

Great couple of days in Komodo. Saw the dragons as well as everything else. Managed to arrive safely back in Bali despite flying on dodgy local Indonesian airlines. Now exploring north Bali.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 28, 2017)

F1 and Indy 500 on the same day.


----------



## Robert Porter (May 28, 2017)

*Burp* - Excellent weather, BBQ Chicken, Hamburgers, Hotdogs, home made potato salad, baked beans, and great company! An excellent cookout day with friends and family!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (May 28, 2017)

That said, lest we forget the true meaning of the day...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 28, 2017)

I see dragons when I've had one too many.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2017)

Got me some goodies in the post...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Marcel (May 31, 2017)

Less then one week until the Oostwold airshow


----------



## fubar57 (May 31, 2017)

My son had surgery and is recovering nicely (See Annoyed Thread)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2017)

Good to hear George.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 1, 2017)

My youngest son has attained full time employment with benefits! And the job appears to be a good fit for him as well! Only downside is he has to get up at 5AM each morning which really means Dad gets up to make sure son gets up. But with repetition that should not last long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2017)

Good to hear Robert, my son has settled into his new job well too....but not getting up at 5...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2017)

Great news guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> My youngest son has attained full time employment with benefits! And the job appears to be a good fit for him as well! Only downside is he has to get up at 5AM each morning which really means Dad gets up to make sure son gets up. But with repetition that should not last long.



I use this to get things going..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2017)

It's the weekend, got a new phone and a Samsung pad thingmajig....


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 3, 2017)

Always nice to get new toys


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2017)

Poor performance but a win nonetheless...

British and Irish Lions beat Provincial Barbarians 13-7 in tour opener


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 3, 2017)

Lucky13 said:


> It's the weekend, got a new phone and a Samsung pad thingmajig....


Those thingmajig's are known to cause kit buying to increase! Just a heads up...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2017)

Daughter arrived in Japan safely, currently in Nagoya watching the second Concert of her favorite group.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 4, 2017)

Another Indy race today.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 5, 2017)

Eldest son came for a visit yesterday, we spent hours together and he showed a great deal of interest in the hobby. Surprising to me he had just completed a course on European conflicts of the early 20th century. Seems to have triggered an interest in historical aircraft among other things.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 5, 2017)

Had my annual eye exam and everything was great. Had my pupils dilated so they could photograph
my eyeballs from ever angle. Kind of weird to see my optic nerve bundle and other things.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2017)

Safely back home and had a chilled first shift back...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2017)

Australia takes a 1 goal lead in there World Cup qualifier against Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2017)

Aussies beat Saudi Arabia in the World cup Qualifier 3-2


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2017)

British and Irish Lions beat Crusaders 12-3 to win second tour match

Italy 13-34 Scotland: Gregor Townsend off to winning start


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2017)

Visit to the father in law and he is doing ok.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2017)

public holiday today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 12, 2017)

It's been a long time....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2017)

My youngest daughter confirmed she'll be meeting me at 'Flying Legends' on July 9th.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2017)

great news Terry.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2017)

Successfully signed off my first year as a doctor. Ready in time for the next challenges commencing in August...


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 14, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> Successfully signed off my first year as a doctor. Ready in time for the next challenges commencing in August...


I have this recurring rash, can you take a look at it? Oh and please can't you prescribe some cheaper meds?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2017)

Talking of meds, I had an appointment with the rheumatology Nurse earlier this morning, and she's signed me off to have another course of the infusion I had last year which, if all goes to plan, should happen within the next few weeks - yippee !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 14, 2017)

Great news Terry.

Gnome - You finished your first year of doctoring or world travel? I'm confused.

An early father's day present from my wife was left on our porch yesterday. It was one of those P-40 ceiling fans. Can't wait to get it mounted!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2017)

You'll have to get a tail fin, and mount it on the floor on the other side of the ceiling, Jim !


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 14, 2017)

Nice Jim. If your wife is like my wife it'll be mounted out on the porch.....back porch


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2017)

daughter back from Japan today, bought me a Japanese cruiser I was after, opened the box and it was a 2 for 1, 2 complete versions in the box...double the pleasure...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2017)

Nice !


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2017)

Top in our grade in Lacrosse after a good win today.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2017)

Australia 19-24 Scotland: Second tour win for Gregor Townsend's side


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2017)

It's not a work day...!


----------



## rochie (Jun 18, 2017)

Didnt have to start work early to do breakfast and i will still be finished by 2pm


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2017)

Packed and almost ready to depart for Norfolk for a few days !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2017)

Enjoy Terry..


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2017)

Cracking weekend in Tuscany celebrating a family wedding...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2017)

book in the mail, earlier than expected...!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 21, 2017)

Have a gig with the band tomorrow and Chris (njaco) will have his first gig with his band on that very same day. Although very far apart, still feels a little ( just a little ) like jamming together like we've done once.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2017)

Won our Lacrosse yesterday...7 in a row..!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2017)

England v South Africa: Dawid Malan hits 78 as hosts win Twenty20 series


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2017)

simply getting home from work....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2017)

Finally signed for the mortgage so might have a house by the end of next month!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2017)

Good stuff Hugh....but who's gonna live there? Your always on Holidays....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 29, 2017)

Getting a job interview on wednesday next week, really like the look of the place.

6 hour interview process including 4 hours cooking 3 dishes of my choice for the directors !

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 29, 2017)

Best of luck! Sounds promising! I volunteer to be a food taster!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2017)

Hope you get it Karl - good luck mate.


----------



## rochie (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks guys, i hope i get it, if i do i will do something i have never done before and that is quit a job on the spot, i have always worked my notice.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2017)

British and Irish Lions beat New Zealand 24-21 to set up series decider


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2017)

Good luck with that Karl.


----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2017)

Having a good day.

Firstly my Daughter has passed her first year exam so she has been accepted fully onto the veterinary degree course at the Royal Veterinary college.

I have two more job interviews in the pipeline so i may be telling my current employer to stick it soon.

And Flying legends aircraft list is filling up nicely for the weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 3, 2017)

Well done to your daughter and good luck Karl. I miss the 70s. Quit a job today and have no problem finding a job tomorrow. I quit one logging camp 5 times in one month


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2017)

Congrats to April, Karl, and good news for the job interviews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Well done to your daughter and good luck Karl. I miss the 70s. Quit a job today and have no problem finding a job tomorrow. I quit one logging camp 5 times in one month


cheers guys.

Geo, used to be like that as a chef, but as i get older and as i earn a decent salary its getting harder, as employers look for younger and cheaper head chef's !!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2017)

Congrats to your daughter Karl!

Well, mortgage got approved and have a provisional exchange date for the house, just awaiting the mortgage valuation survey and I might just be getting the keys soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> Congrats to your daughter Karl!
> 
> Well, mortgage got approved and have a provisional exchange date for the house, just awaiting the mortgage valuation survey and I might just be getting the keys soon


Thanks Hugh and congratulations to you on the house


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2017)

rochie said:


> Having a good day.
> 
> Firstly my Daughter has passed her first year exam so she has been accepted fully onto the veterinary degree course at the Royal Veterinary college.
> 
> ...



Good stuff all round Karl.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2017)

Wimbledon 2017: Andy Murray begins defence with win over Alexander Bublik


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2017)

Wimbledon 2017: Andy Murray begins defence with win over Alexander Bublik


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2017)

nothing today......


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 6, 2017)

Not getting too excited when the Montana earthquake shook my place for about 10 seconds last night.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 6, 2017)

I read about that, a few years back we had one here in NC. What is the world coming too? It's shaky I tell you, just shaky!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2017)

Wimbledon 2017: Andy Murray wins thrilling contest against Fabio Fognini


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2017)

Won our 9th game in a row in our lacrosse grade, 10 to 3


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2017)

British and Irish Lions draw 15-15 with New Zealand as series ends level at 1-1


----------



## at6 (Jul 12, 2017)

The realization that if there were a Sh!t Olympics my foster dog "Roo" would have a gold medal every time. She's the poopingest dog I've ever seen. Just when you think you're through retrieving it all, she drops 4 more freshies.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2017)

Long as your bed isn't on the hit list......life is good....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 14, 2017)

This is a few days late but I'm still surprised and cheered up tempered with a bit of grief still after losing Trixie in April. On July 8th we had our annual volunteer and awards luncheon at Valley Animal Center. For all of the dedication to my sweet Trixie, I was awarded with the Foster Volunteer of the year award. Would have preferred to still have Trixie though.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2017)

Lewis Hamilton storms to record British Grand Prix pole position


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2017)

It was a cold wet [email protected] day , so I stayed warm and dry indoors..!


----------



## at6 (Jul 16, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> It was a cold wet [email protected] day , so I stayed warm and dry indoors..!


How easy it is for those of us here in the North to forget that this is your winter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2017)

Lewis Hamilton wins record-equalling fifth British GP


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2017)

some success with some moulding trials today....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2017)

House sorted. Move in date set for 10 days time


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2017)

couple of days off .....starting now...


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 19, 2017)

at6 said:


> This is a few days late but I'm still surprised and cheered up tempered with a bit of grief still after losing Trixie in April. On July 8th we had our annual volunteer and awards luncheon at Valley Animal Center. For all of the dedication to my sweet Trixie, I was awarded with the Foster Volunteer of the year award. Would have preferred to still have Trixie though.



Congrats Larry


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2017)

nice relaxing day with some modelling thrown in...


----------



## rochie (Jul 21, 2017)

Leaving work at 1.30pm today, just because I can, should get a couple of hours to work on my current gb build when i get home as well


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2017)

You go for it Karl...

A sound decision and plan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 21, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> nice relaxing day with some modelling thrown in...





rochie said:


> Leaving work at 1.30pm today, just because I can, should get a couple of hours to work on my current gb build when i get home as well


Now that's the way to live. Relax and enjoy mates. It helps to take the edge off of this crap we call life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2017)

Its FRIDAY!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2017)

SWMBO let me go to the flicks to see Dunkirk...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2017)

Women's World Cup: England beat India by nine runs in thrilling final at Lord's


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2017)

at6 said:


> Now that's the way to live. Relax and enjoy mates. It helps to take the edge off of this crap we call life.



yeah nice day on my own modelling and relaxing, .....back at work tomorrow and a sh!tload of stuff to deal with....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2017)

Adam Peaty retains world 100m breaststroke title & Ben Proud wins gold


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2017)

glad to get home after a full on day....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2017)

Adam Peaty sets second 50m breaststroke world record in day


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2017)

Seem to have solved one of my material issues.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2017)

England dominate South Africa - clips, TMS & updates


----------



## at6 (Jul 29, 2017)

Valley Animal Center has Summer Camps for the children and I took Rocky in for a Guess the breed session. I was only allowed to show pictures of Rocky and others of his type plus explain his personality traits. It was up to the children to guess what he is. Several looked at a dog book and looked at Rocky and the figured out based on appearance on personality what he is. Rocky is a Cheagle which is Chihuahua and Beagle. A number of them wanted to adopt him and take him home. Rocky behaved very well for a first timer at a group setting. His popularity with the campers cheered me up greatly as it proves what a wonderful dog that he is.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 29, 2017)

What a cool little pup!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 29, 2017)

A cutie for sure.


----------



## rochie (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks rather large Jim beam and coke I am supping right this second.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2017)

Lovely dinner and day with the parents who've come down to see me at work and nominally help me move into the new house which in the end didn't happen this weekend.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 29, 2017)

Woah, I thought you just went on vacation?!? You mean you actually worked?!?! Cool! Send pics!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2017)

Day off, did sweet bugger all and relaxed all day...with a bit of modelling chucked in for good measure....


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 31, 2017)

Tackling my least favorite aspect of modelling, which is masking a canopy. I am making progress for once. Working on my Stuka canopy. I am probably the slowest builder in the world but I have 3 almost ready for paint and what keeps me from finishing is the damn canopies so this is a good thing for me!


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 31, 2017)

Ah the mods closed down a thread that was getting annoying!!! Happy days!


----------



## at6 (Jul 31, 2017)

whut thrayd wuz dat?


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 31, 2017)

at6 said:


> whut thrayd wuz dat?


The Simplex one on the Wright Brothers giggle


----------



## at6 (Jul 31, 2017)

Had to edit my reply. After wasting considerable time on said thread, I'm glad it was closed. The only enjoyable part was the Monty Python clip. I suspect that Mr. Simplex would also argue that there is no proof of the Earth being an orb.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2017)

Officially finished the first year of doctoring. Onto pastures new and more responsibility tomorrow...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2017)

Well done Hugh.


----------



## at6 (Aug 2, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> Officially finished the first year of doctoring. Onto pastures new and more responsibility tomorrow...


Perhaps now you will take fewer trips and do some actual doctoring.


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 2, 2017)

He is doctoring, he is his own best patient following his own advice to travel and relax!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 2, 2017)

Robert, Let's hope that he doesn't want to come over here and give us aggressive prostate exams.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2017)

at6 said:


> Perhaps now you will take fewer trips and do some actual doctoring.





Robert Porter said:


> He is doctoring, he is his own best patient following his own advice to travel and relax!



Ah but I got a pay rise too so unlikely to be too much change (although I did buy a house so maybe a little)...



at6 said:


> Robert, Let's hope that he doesn't want to come over here and give us aggressive prostate exams.





Old Wizard said:


>

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2017)

Oh...my....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 4, 2017)

That was pretty funny!

------------------------------------------

At the end of today, so beings a glorious 8 day vacation!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2017)

England v South Africa: James Anderson & Jonny Bairstow star on second day


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2017)

Adelaide Crows won in our AFL.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2017)

actually had a lunch break today....and some modelling...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2017)

England v South Africa: Joe Root's side complete 3-1 series win


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 8, 2017)

Read that all pro sporting teams were to be disbanded as waste of money! Then realized it was on the Onion. Oh well, I was hopeful for a moment.


----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 8, 2017)

Politicians won't let it happen. Vastly inflated salaries make the GDP and _wage averages_ look good.


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 8, 2017)

Well they can dang well inflate my salary then!


----------



## at6 (Aug 9, 2017)

Getting my internet back after 24 hours of lost service.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2017)

Going to visit the National WW2 Museum in New Orleans tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2017)

Good win in our Lacrosse secured a double chance for the upcoming finals...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 12, 2017)

Learned that Iris, the owner of my local model shop, has fully responded to treatment for cancer, and is recovering well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2017)

Great Britain claim world 4x100m relay gold as Usain Bolt pulls up in final race

Such a shame to see Bolt pull up though.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2017)

Good to hear Terry.


----------



## rochie (Aug 14, 2017)

Good news Terry.

For me, this !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2017)

That's a nice model of a bottle of Vodka Karl....maybe add a bit of winter weathering .

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 14, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> That's a nice model of a bottle of Vodka Karl....maybe add a bit of winter weathering .


Yep, make it look like top has been cracked open and bottle is 3\4 empty


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

Anything named "Pigwowa" has got to have a story behind it?


----------



## rochie (Aug 14, 2017)

Google translation is Quince Syrup !

Quince flavoured vodka, the Polish chef that works for me brought it back from her trip home because i am such a great boss


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

There is an evaporation problem here in the southland. As you can see, however I alway maintain a spare for just such emergencies!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2017)

Arrgh !
Karl's got 'T Stoff' and he can't get to the Duxford September show - damn !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 14, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Arrgh !
> Karl's got 'T Stoff' and he can't get to the Duxford September show - damn !!


Sorry mate, will save it for our next meeting, board meeting, yes thats it a meeting to discuss serious stuff, ahem ......


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2017)

Exchanged on the house. Move in over the weekend

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2017)

Good stuff Hugh.

And yes, Red Two, we need to have a meeting to discuss serious ... er .... stuff (cough !)


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

I am currently self employed but I feel it necessary to maintain the forms of good corporate governance. So I frequently hold, er, board meetings with me, myself, and I. We are usually in agreement on everything and can proceed directly to the er, after meeting discussions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2017)

rochie said:


> Yep, make it look like top has been cracked open and bottle is 3\4 empty



Oh you could do that without effort...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2017)

Going to solve a supply issue a week earlier than planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2017)

HMS Queen Elizabeth arrives in Portsmouth for first time - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 16, 2017)

That's pretty cool. Also noted the lack of a catapult meaning just the Harrier(are the any left?) and the F-35 can operate


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 16, 2017)

Yep think it will host mostly F-35's and Helo's. It is a big un for the Royal Navy!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 16, 2017)

It'll be obsolete by the time we get aircraft for it !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Going to solve a supply issue a week earlier than planned.



yep, confirmed that material I have been chasing for weeks at work was delivered to our head office today and in transit to me tomorrow...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2017)

Moving into the new house tomorrow...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2017)

My material has arrived now hopefully I can get out from under a huge pile of backorders...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2017)

Settling into the new house ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2017)

Our latest win in Lacrosse has secured us the minor Premiership with 1 game to play.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2017)

Had the first of two infusions of Ritixumab today, with the second due on Sept 5th. 
A long day at the hospital, from 08.30 to 17.00 hrs, sitting in a chair with a drip in my wrist, but it'll be worth it if it works as well as the last one, nearly two years ago, and gives me more mobility and relief.
Glad I don't have to pay the bill too - around £7,000 per infusion I believe !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 22, 2017)

Through to a second interview on thursday at a hotel near whitby, this will be a 5 hour cooking interview, 1dish of my choosing and 1 dish of theirs.


----------



## rochie (Aug 22, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Had the first of two infusions of Ritixumab today, with the second due on Sept 5th.
> A long day at the hospital, from 08.30 to 17.00 hrs, sitting in a chair with a drip in my wrist, but it'll be worth it if it works as well as the last one, nearly two years ago, and gives me more mobility and relief.
> Glad I don't have to pay the bill too - around £7,000 per infusion I believe !!


Good stuff Dogsbody


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 22, 2017)

Good luck there Karl and very nice Terry


----------



## rochie (Aug 22, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Good luck there Karl and very nice Terry


Thanks George, not worried about the cooking its the face to face interviews i suck at, so glad i got through that one


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2017)

Hope it goes well Karl - and as for the face to face bit, as long as you add "With respect" before you say f**kwit, you should be fine !!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 23, 2017)

Possibility of getting this new job just jumped from 50-50 to about 90% sure. Not guaranteed but this would mean after 3 years overseas I would get to go HOME! Fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 23, 2017)

Best of luck Roland


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2017)

Good luck Roland, hope you get it.


----------



## rochie (Aug 23, 2017)

Thorlifter said:


> Possibility of getting this new job just jumped from 50-50 to about 90% sure. Not guaranteed but this would mean after 3 years overseas I would get to go HOME! Fingers crossed.


Good Luck Roland


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 23, 2017)

Good luck all round to you Guys...


----------



## rochie (Aug 23, 2017)

Typical !

Just had a call from another job i applied for a while ago, they now want to see me next week.
This is for a private school, so much better hours and shift patterns.

I reckon i will be offered the job at the hotel i am going to tomorrow now, and will have to try and stall them so i can keep my options open.

Shouldn't complain i suppose


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2017)

Options are always good, nicely done!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2017)

Options are good Karl.

Rituximab is good stuff Terry, hopefully it works again for you.

Everything pretty much set up for the house. Parents coming to visit over the weekend to see what they think...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 24, 2017)

Best of luck Karl! As VB and Gnomey said, options are good


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks Hugh. The first 'dose' is already starting to take effect.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2017)

Best of luck Karl!


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 24, 2017)

Best of luck all!


----------



## rochie (Aug 24, 2017)

Thank you all.

Well the jobs mine if i want it, its twice as far to travel for the same money and i also have time to go to the other interview next week before i make a decision so have some serious thinking to do !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2017)

Good luck on whatever you choose Karl...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 25, 2017)

Went and toured the USS Wisconsin in Norfolk, Va. today with my uncle. Had a lot of fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 26, 2017)

Wow, I was just in Norfolk, VA not two weeks ago. My daughter is stationed there.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 26, 2017)

My wife and I are starting a project, making a diorama inside an aquarium. I will start a post once I have things cleaned up. Basically what to do with a large aquarium once the fish are gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2017)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> My wife and I are starting a project, making a diorama inside an aquarium. I will start a post once I have things cleaned up. Basically what to do with a large aquarium once the fish are gone.


now that sounds interesting...

We won our final game of Lacrosse today finishing top of our Grade.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2017)

Whoa, I had no idea that's where the USS Wisconsin is, very cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2017)

nice relaxing Sunday...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 27, 2017)

Nothing in particular.......just in a good mood.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2017)

It's not raining - and it's a public holiday weekend, so very strange !!


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 27, 2017)

Heat wave broke, nice breeze, windows open, all round great mood!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2017)

Parents like the house and also made it that bit more homely...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2017)

Send some of that heat down under Robert, that would cheer me up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 30, 2017)

After two weeks in Dial up hell, have my DSL back. The old modem croaked and the new one from my ISP was having problems with connectivity. My phone company did something by remote access that made everything functional. During that time I aquired another computer that can be upgraded with more ram but it has Windows 10 on it. I'm trying to give W10 a chance. If it doesn't work out, I will grab my disc and reduce it to W7.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 31, 2017)

Harvey is finally leaving the area...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

Export job to Japan is up and running (moulding)


----------



## rochie (Aug 31, 2017)

Have got through to the final interview stage for the head chef role at a private school.
This stage involves cooking 3 course, starter, main and dessrt for 2 people in 2 hours.

If successful It means much easier hours and most weekends off plus lots of holidays

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

Good luck Karl, hope you nail it...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 31, 2017)

Good luck Karl. Hope you get the job - could mean more airshows and tours !!


----------



## rochie (Aug 31, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Good luck Karl. Hope you get the job - could mean more airshows and tours !!


Thanks guys.

Yeah Dogsbody, what will i do with six weeks off in the summer, two weeks at xmas, two at easter, normal work day 7.30 to 16.30, might have to get a second job


----------



## Airframes (Aug 31, 2017)

The post of 'Assistant airshow photographer, general dogsbody and lackey' is vacant at Airframes Studios. The salary is non-existent, but the beer is free !
If you get the job, you can do _two _weeks in Holland !!


----------



## rochie (Aug 31, 2017)

Airframes said:


> The post of 'Assistant airshow photographer, general dogsbody and lackey' is vacant at Airframes Studios. The salary is non-existent, but the beer is free !
> If you get the job, you can do _two _weeks in Holland !!


Havnt I already got that job


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 31, 2017)

Well of course there is always more bench time?


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2017)

Good luck Karl


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 31, 2017)

Good luck Karl

2 hours until I start a 4 day weekend

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 31, 2017)

Going to do anything fun with your 4 days Glenn?


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 31, 2017)

Cat knocked over one of my paint shelves, whilst I was cleaning that mess up I found a small part that I thought I had lost to the carpet monster! Another advantage to knocking over the paints was that they all got a good shake up! Especially the 4 or 5 she was batting around the floor with great glee! Do they use catnip in paints?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 31, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Going to do anything fun with your 4 days Glenn?


Going to go to my place in Michigan and work on some projects. Painting the porch, splitting some firewood, digging in a culvert across the driveway, cutting down a couple of trees etc. Sounds like work but I really enjoy doing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2017)

That awesome, chopping wood is so relaxing to me.


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 31, 2017)

Same here! I find it very relaxing to watch someone chop wood!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2017)

Wish I had a place in Michigan.....and a porch.....and firewood.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 31, 2017)

Yep, work fascinates me, too. I can sit and watch it for hours ..................

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm with you Terry.


----------



## rochie (Sep 1, 2017)

Handed my notice in at work, talk about panic setting in, was funny to watch and it has rocketed up to the managing director already

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 1, 2017)

They usually don't miss you till your gone.


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 1, 2017)

That is one of the interesting thing about working in IT, there is no notice, as soon as you even look like you might be thinking of leaving your logins are killed and you are escorted from the building.


----------



## at6 (Sep 1, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> That is one of the interesting thing about working in IT, there is no notice, as soon as you even look like you might be thinking of leaving your logins are killed and you are escorted from the building.


No one eats computer programs.


----------



## rochie (Sep 1, 2017)

Shortround6 said:


> They usually don't miss you till your gone.


The hotel General manager has told the board of directors exactly that and it might actually mean one of the directors will be sacked too because i know all the dodgy dealings he has been up to with the suppliers, the MD who actually owns the hotel group has now heard what has been going on and i have a meeting with him on Tuesday so he can beg me to stay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2017)

Great stuff Karl.


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 1, 2017)

at6 said:


> No one eats computer programs.


Very true, except for bugs, they eat anything.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2017)

Very cool Karl, there is some satisfaction leaving a job like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 1, 2017)

Airframes said:


> The post of 'Assistant airshow photographer, general dogsbody and lackey' is vacant at Airframes Studios. The salary is non-existent, but the beer is free !
> If you get the job, you can do _two _weeks in Holland !!


I'm already in Holland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2017)

fathers day relaxation....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2017)

Lewis Hamilton breaks pole record with 69th career pole position at Italian Grand Prix

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2017)

got me a package.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 5, 2017)

You all cheered me up guys. And thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2017)

Marcel said:


> You all cheered my up guys. And thanks.


Robin should make a movie about 2 english guys driving round the Netherlands looking for an air show

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 5, 2017)

I just showed him this reply and that got him thinking....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2017)

Marcel said:


> I just showed him this reply and that got him thinking....


Tell him to make me look taller !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 5, 2017)

rochie said:


> Tell him to make me look taller !


 we'll see what he'll come up with.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2017)

And make me look younger - and taller !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 5, 2017)

Guys, why are you so fascinated by being taller? I can't help it that I'm at a higher level then you are ....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2017)

Same here, Marcel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2017)

Being taller means getting good pics at airshows, without other people's heads getting in the darned way !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2017)

Airframes said:


> And make me look younger - and taller !


And less scared of my driving


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2017)

Marcel said:


> Guys, why are you so fascinated by being taller? I can't help it that I'm at a higher level then you are ....


I told you the reason i am such a short arse !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2017)

Nothing wrong with your driving Karl - in the UK.
It's the driving in Holland that's bl**dy scary !!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 5, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Being taller means getting good pics at airshows, without other people's heads getting in the darned way !!


You can always lend your camera to Kiran, he'll make the pictures for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2017)

Good idea !


----------



## Marcel (Sep 5, 2017)

rochie said:


> I told you the reason i am such a short arse !


Hmm, I remember Kiran was still a bit shorter than you 




Airframes said:


> Nothing wrong with your driving Karl - in the UK.
> It's the driving in Holland that's bl**dy scary !!


Well, in the UK, the red buses are painted red so you cannot see the blood of all the mainland-Europeans they hit.... That is bl**dy scary

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Nothing wrong with your driving Karl - in the UK.
> It's the driving in Holland that's bl**dy scary !!


Well the satnav was all dutch to me !

Terry, lend me your coat mate..........


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2017)

Marcel said:


> Hmm, I remember Kiran was still a bit shorter than you
> 
> 
> Not by much


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2017)

Actually, you didn't do too bad Karl - only one door mirror (Mercedes, at that !), and a couple of rumble strips, plus a few scared road signs !!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 5, 2017)

He wasn't the one that wrecked my Spyker?


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 5, 2017)

First time I ever drove in England we were out in the country where I thought I would be safe. We came up to one of those really tiny roundabouts that exist out there, I got so confused as to which way to turn I drove straight over the top of it in this little ford we had rented. The wife was at first silent but then turned to me and said “we generally drive round them not over them” that was it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 6, 2017)

Gonna be a fantastic work week; Monday, Humpday and Friday.....all the same day and then 13 days off


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 7, 2017)

Keeping options open. Options are good!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2017)

got a job up and running today that i needed to happen....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2017)

Beautiful weather!


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 7, 2017)

AC Fixed! 2 Days without was miserable! But all well now!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2017)

Survived my week of nights.

And: James Anderson: England bowler takes 500th Test wicket

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 8, 2017)

I so cannot understand that game.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2017)

good sleep in...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2017)

England beat West Indies - reaction


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 9, 2017)

I saw a list of Cricket Rules in a pub once, they lost me at "when you are out you are in" . I believe Cricket was invented as a way to confuse the rest of the world.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## rochie (Sep 9, 2017)

Understanding cricket is the sign of superior breeding 

But the Aussies are the exception to that rule ........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2017)

Say what...we don't have rules....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2017)

Apart from rule One - no pooftahs !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2017)

Premiership: Harlequins 28-17 Gloucester


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2017)

Fine warm day today.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2017)

What's this 'warm' thing ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2017)

It's something of about 36,6-37°C.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2017)

So 12 C doesn't count then ? !!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2017)

Humm.. if for getting colder , it can be.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2017)

I can tell that the so-called summer is officially over, as the rain is getting colder !!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2017)

Now you know that the summer is the most beautiful day of a year.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2017)

Yep, that four hour period was great !


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2017)

Same here +2h.


----------



## at6 (Sep 11, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Apart from rule One - no pooftahs !


And everyone is named Bruce.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2017)

Or Shirley...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2017)

2 weeks holiday starting now....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2017)

Flying back to Scotland for the weekend to see the family

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2017)

In 4 hours, several bottles of nice wine will cheer me up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2017)

My local football team, Sturt, won there way into the Grand Final next week.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2017)

Lewis Hamilton wins in Singapore after Ferrari crash

Premiership: Wasps 21-24 Harlequins


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2017)

No more work issues for the rest of the day.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2017)

Sleeping with the windows open

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 20, 2017)

I agree! Windows open is my favorite way to sleep! I am getting tired of the kids and wife screaming at me to wake up when I sleep in the car with the windows open however! I had it pointed straight when I went to sleep for crying out loud!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2017)

Daughter and friend from UK enjoying their visit in Japan...currently in Osaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 21, 2017)

Hoarder neighbor has been taken to an assisted living facility and a professional cleaning crew arrived to clean up her condo!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 22, 2017)

First day of autumn and its sunny and 92F. I could live with this for a couple of more weeks


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 22, 2017)

92F????? UGH!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 22, 2017)

Cold, wet. 5C


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 22, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> 92F????? UGH!


We were not to far off, 87F today! But they promise us that real fall weather will at least visit us next week, courtesy of Canada which is exporting a well needed blast of cooler air to us!


----------



## at6 (Sep 22, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> We were not to far off, 87F today! But they promise us that real fall weather will at least visit us next week, courtesy of Canada which is exporting a well needed blast of cooler air to us!


Imported cold air? Outsourcing at it's best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 22, 2017)

And so far no one has suggested building a wall on that border! However I did hear that the new PM of Canada is trying to figure out how to generate some tax revenue from exporting all that nice cool air!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 23, 2017)

Slightly excited to be applying for another job again. This is for 'Scientific programmer' in the same company. I'm now a BioInformatician, but I have developed myself more into a technician and software developer than a scientist. I've done the science stuff long enough. The team leader where this new job is vacant admitted to me that they profiled this job on me, wanting 'a second Marcel', so I have high hopes this job will be for me. Also this job is probably scaled higher than my current job, so that will give me some good prospects. The only disadvantage that I see at the moment is that I will probably not go to the US anymore in the near future. I always enjoyed going there the last 6 years and visit one or more of our brethren from this forum as a bonus.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2017)

Our Adelaide Crows played and won there way to the AFL Grand Final and my daughter, away in Japan, and who is a member of the club still got to see the game at the Coolabah Sports bar, An Aussie/Kiwi "Pub" in Osaka where they had the game on Live.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> 92F????? UGH!



C'mon that's just warm.... 

Sturt wins the SA national Football league grand final today....Go the Blues..!! 2 in a row.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 30, 2017)

Sitting on the couch this evening, playing my old Fender Telecaster. Just me and some blues licks.


----------



## at6 (Sep 30, 2017)

Relaxing isn't it? I have a Guyatone LG65T from 1964 or 65 and a 1963 Fender 6G11-A Vibrolux amp that I enjoy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2017)

The Hammers had a win.....


----------



## turbo (Oct 1, 2017)

About bloody time!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 1, 2017)

at6 said:


> Relaxing isn't it? I have a Guyatone LG65T from 1964 or 65 and a 1963 Fender 6G11-A Vibrolux amp that I enjoy.


Sounds good.  I'm using a vox ac15. Great amp 

What cheered me up today? Max Verstappen wins the GP in Malaysia.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2017)

turbo said:


> About bloody time!



That's what I said...

and got this from my daughter, upon returning from Japan....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 3, 2017)

Nice Wayne and the proper scale to boot

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 3, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> That's what I said...
> 
> and got this from my daughter, upon returning from Japan....
> View attachment 467406


To think, she even thought about you. Sweet girl.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2017)

at6 said:


> To think, she even thought about you. Sweet girl.



Hard to imagine hey...


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2017)

My son Nick got my groceries last night, so I've got milk for my cereal.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2017)

finishing a crazy week at work.......


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2017)

Finally broke through the modelling lethargy, and got the remaining decals on the Mosquito PR.IX, last touched back in mid May !


----------



## Robert Porter (Oct 6, 2017)

Pulled a coat out of storage getting ready for cooler weather. Found 95 dollars in the inside pocket!!!!!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 6, 2017)

First round is on Robert

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 6, 2017)

Its' FRIDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2017)

Premiership: Harlequins 42-26 Sale Sharks


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2017)

actually got a bit of modelling done.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 11, 2017)

My gout infected thumb (aka Big Red, as it was a nice shade of red earlier in the week) doesn't hurt nearly as bad as it had and I can kinda bend it a little now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2017)

Nearing the end of the removal of bamboo from my backyard. Back breaking work prompted by a neighbor complaining to the county.


----------



## rochie (Oct 11, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> actually got a bit of modelling done.....


Me too


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2017)

Getting on top of work jobs...


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2017)

Turned 60 this week...................didn't die

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2017)

Happy 60th Geo !


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 12, 2017)

at least you made it,


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks guys.



Shortround6 said:


> at least you made it,



Yah, most of my friends and family were surprised I made to 20 so this has been all bonus


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2017)

Good on ya George...


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks Wayne


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 13, 2017)

It's FRIDAY!


----------



## at6 (Oct 13, 2017)

Happy late birthday and congratulations.


----------



## at6 (Oct 13, 2017)

My Chihuahua was up giving me sugars this morning and I have no aches or pains anywhere.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2017)

good sleep in....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2017)

Booked the next adventure!

And then booked my next exam 

Carrot and stick


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2017)

a little package with some goodies arrived at work today.....


----------



## Marcel (Oct 22, 2017)

Had a great gig yesterday in a pub in Boschenhoofd. Great public, great atmosphere.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2017)

Lewis Hamilton on verge of Formula 1 title with United States GP win


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 23, 2017)

Officially down to single digit days before I go home for good. 7 work days, 9 total days left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 23, 2017)

Just think. You will see actual women when you arrive home.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 23, 2017)

At least some that don't belong to the Burka Babes.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Tangopilot89 (Oct 26, 2017)

Spent 2 hours ice skating and despite falling over once, I'm still smiling!


----------



## turbo (Oct 26, 2017)

West Ham came back from 2 down to beat Spurs


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2017)

Go the Hammers....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2017)

Premiership: Harlequins 41-35 Worcester Warriors


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 29, 2017)

Three days to go!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 29, 2017)

Tick......tick.....tick..............................................


----------



## at6 (Oct 29, 2017)

Thorlifter said:


> Three days to go!


Back to land of beer, bacon, and babes.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2017)

Which will he have first...??


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 29, 2017)

Either way it's a win-win-win for me!!!


----------



## at6 (Oct 29, 2017)

If you stop off in Vegas, you can find a few places just outside of town where you could get beer, a rentasweety, beer, and then in town you can get bacon.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2017)

Lewis Hamilton wins fourth world title at Mexican Grand Prix


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 30, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> Lewis Hamilton wins fourth world title at Mexican Grand Prix



I watched a YouTube video where Lewis Hamilton and Tony Stewart traded race cars and went around the track at Pocano or Watkins Glen (I forget which track it was). Lewis didn't want to give back Tony's NASCAR and Tony didn't want to get out of the F1 car. Pretty funny but I still got the feeling that Hamilton being smugly arrogant about how he knew the F1 car was so much faster.

I don't know the F1 racers at all other than by name but in interviews they all just seem so cocky and stuck up like they think they are something special, especially Verstappen. Am I wrong?


----------



## billrunnels (Oct 30, 2017)

Good family time!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2017)

Day off....

Some modelling....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 30, 2017)

4 day work week, then a 2 day work week, then a full 5 day work week, followed by a 3 day work week!!!


----------



## at6 (Oct 30, 2017)

Bucksnort101 said:


> 4 day work week, then a 2 day work week, then a full 5 day work week, followed by a 3 day work week!!!


Now that's a confusing schedule.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 30, 2017)

at6 said:


> Now that's a confusing schedule.



Not at all. 4 days of work this week, then one vacation day to travel to northern Minnesota, and two days for the weekend, then 3 days vacation next week to hunt deer in northern Minnesota. Then work 2 days, weekend, then a full work week, then another weekend, then work 3 days and finally 2 days off for Thanksgiving (plus 2 more for the weekend).
Simple as that, at least I think I got the all correct.


----------



## at6 (Oct 30, 2017)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Not at all. 4 days of work this week, then one vacation day to travel to northern Minnesota, and two days for the weekend, then 3 days vacation next week to hunt deer in northern Minnesota. Then work 2 days, weekend, then a full work week, then another weekend, then work 3 days and finally 2 days off for Thanksgiving (plus 2 more for the weekend).
> Simple as that, at least I think I got the all correct.


Do the deer in Minnesota taste different from the deer in Missouri? I know they [Missouri deer] don't taste as good as California deer. My late uncle used to make deer jerky and the last batch before he passed was made from Missouri deer and we both agreed that it tasted like sh!t. He would have loved to have had a California deer to use in the process. That was one of the main things missed about living in Fortuna. That , the great fishing, Abalone diving, and the weather along the coast.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 31, 2017)

at6 said:


> Do the deer in Minnesota taste different from the deer in Missouri? I know they [Missouri deer] don't taste as good as California deer. My late uncle used to make deer jerky and the last batch before he passed was made from Missouri deer and we both agreed that it tasted like sh!t. He would have loved to have had a California deer to use in the process. That was one of the main things missed about living in Fortuna. That , the great fishing, Abalone diving, and the weather along the coast.




I think it really just depends on what they eat on a regular basis. I used to hunt gigantic wooded areas where most of what they eat was what they came across on what they came across in the woods. Some of those deer were pretty strong and gamey.
I now hunt in an area where the woods but up to gigantic alfafa fields. Alsmost all deer I've taken from that area are like eating beef. But like any wild game some parts are a little tougher than others, and you don't want to overcook Venison.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2017)

Some tooling jobs i need happening are up and running.


----------



## rochie (Nov 2, 2017)

On 1st of January i take over as head chef here 

Gisborough Hall hotel

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2017)

Bl**dy good show, old chap !


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 2, 2017)

rochie said:


> On 1st of January i take over as head chef here
> 
> Gisborough Hall hotel
> 
> View attachment 470497


Beautiful property. Good luck on the new assignment.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2017)

That's awesome!

Now about our discounts.....................


----------



## rochie (Nov 2, 2017)

Thank you kind Sirs


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 2, 2017)

I am happy.

I found a Hungarian Friend in Teledram who is learnin Persian.

am ready for Language Exchange on Telegram.

if you are interested, let me know.

(as we have here)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Nov 2, 2017)

Been ice skating this evening and had the best time ever! Also been told by my coach I'm improving. Came away feeling so good for the first time in ages. Properly chuffed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2017)

rochie said:


> On 1st of January i take over as head chef here
> 
> Gisborough Hall hotel
> 
> View attachment 470497



I was going to simply like this, but since you will be the head chef, I figured you needed some bacon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2017)

Great news, Karl, good luck with it.


----------



## rochie (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you guys


----------



## pbehn (Nov 3, 2017)

rochie said:


> On 1st of January i take over as head chef here
> 
> Gisborough Hall hotel
> 
> View attachment 470497


Good stuff Rochie, my brother started his career as a policeman in Guisborough. Nice place.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 3, 2017)

Well done Karl.Looks like the kind of place that would never let me in the front door


----------



## rochie (Nov 3, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Well done Karl.Looks like the kind of place that would never let me in the front door


Well i have to slink in through the back !


----------



## rochie (Nov 3, 2017)

pbehn said:


> Good stuff Rochie, my brother started his career as a policeman in Guisborough. Nice place.


It is, i actually worked there 7 years ago, running the banqueting kitchen.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2017)

Congrats Karl!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2017)

Some more goodies arrived...


----------



## at6 (Nov 6, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Some more goodies arrived...


Models or stuff for work? If it's the latter, they don't count as goodies.


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 6, 2017)

The beautiful sunshine.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2017)

at6 said:


> Models or stuff for work? If it's the latter, they don't count as goodies.



Model stuff of course...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2017)

Holiday time!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice fine weather....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2017)

Cracking 2 day trip up Acatenango volcano!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2017)

Getting some simulator time in a helicopter simulator today.

I used to crew helicopters, and I fly fixed wing now, but it was nice to get "behind the controls" of a rotary wing aircraft again. Behind the controls of a rotary wing aircraft in quotations for an obvious reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 15, 2017)

Simulator time is still better than nothing at all. I'd gladly take some of that any day.


----------



## turbo (Nov 15, 2017)

Australia's going to Russia


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2017)

turbo said:


> Australia's going to Russia



Glad they finally scored some Goals...was a bit frustrating for a while there.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2017)

Cracking day exploring the Mayan ruins of Tikal...


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Nov 17, 2017)

Had another fantastic time on the ice rink last night, positive comments about my skating prowess, plus one of the staff played my favourite music just for me! Also think I might have made a new friend as well. Perfect tonic for a tough week at work. I'am one happy chappy!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2017)

Called in to the LHS today to get some paint and bits and pieces, and found that Iris, the owner, is back !
She had to hand over to a part-time help about 10 months ago, opening only three days a week, due to stomach cancer.
Happily, the treatment has been successful, and she's feeling great and looking well cheered me up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 17, 2017)

That's great news!


----------



## rochie (Nov 17, 2017)

Good stuff Dogsbody.

Me.
Well i am back in my main kitchen at work after 3 weeks working in a small satellite kitchen due to the extraction system in the main kitchen going u.s.

Only 44 days left......


----------



## at6 (Nov 17, 2017)

rochie said:


> Good stuff Dogsbody.
> 
> Me.
> Well i am back in my main kitchen at work after 3 weeks working in a small satellite kitchen due to the extraction system in the main kitchen going u.s.
> ...


Wouldn't that 43 and 1/2 too many?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 18, 2017)

at6 said:


> Wouldn't that 43 and 1/2 too many?


Very true


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2017)

Autumn international: England 30-6 Australia

Autumn international: Scotland 17-22 New Zealand


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 18, 2017)

The honor and "siggy" received from the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 19, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> The honor and "siggy" received from the forum.


Very well deserved Bill.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> The honor and "siggy" received from the forum.





at6 said:


> Very well deserved Bill.



Agreed...!!

And glad your friend Iris is good Terry.


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Nov 21, 2017)

On a different topic, It's my birthday today!!! 
21 for the 8th time

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 21, 2017)

Tangopilot89 said:


> On a different topic, It's my birthday today!!!
> 21 for the 8th time


Happy birthday


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2017)

Yep, Happy Birthday Tango. I've got to wait another 3 years for my next Birthday !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2017)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Nov 21, 2017)

Thank you to everyone! Thought I should say one of my gifts is aviation related, a 2018 Vulcan To The Sky calendar! I've already treated myself to a beautiful picture of a Lancaster a few days ago, so that will be framed and some wall space made for it. Also going on a supercar driving experience next year, so I'm one happy bunny!


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Nov 21, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Yep, Happy Birthday Tango. I've got to wait another 3 years for my next Birthday !!



Age is but a number mate, you can be as old or as young as you feel. I've just got to believe that myself.


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 21, 2017)

Tangopilot89 said:


> On a different topic, It's my birthday today!!!
> 21 for the 8th time


Happy Birthday!


----------



## rochie (Nov 21, 2017)

A story from my Daughter.
She was at her boyfriend's house, he is an apprentice aircraft technician.
One of his house mates was talking about the mighty Vulcan and her boyfriend said he'd never seen one (crazy i know  ) his house mate was taking the p##s.
After a minute or two she'd had enough and said i have seen one.
He was amazed a girl knew what a Vulcan was !
She then asked him if he had sat in a Vulcan as she had ?
This shut the guy up and saved her boyfriend's blushes.
April i love you and that's my girl

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Nov 21, 2017)

Tangopilot89 said:


> Age is but a number mate, you can be as old or as young as you feel. I've just got to believe that myself.


Jesus, can I be 21 again? That my year


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2017)

Happy 21st ......Again...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2017)

Happy belated B-Day


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Nov 22, 2017)

rochie said:


> A story from my Daughter.
> She was at her boyfriend's house, he is an apprentice aircraft technician.
> One of his house mates was talking about the mighty Vulcan and her boyfriend said he'd never seen one (crazy i know  ) his house mate was taking the p##s.
> After a minute or two she'd had enough and said i have seen one.
> ...



Definitely sounds like my kind of girl, good on her! Birthday update, I didn't need really do much during the day, but I had a fantastic evening out with family and friends and that more than made up for it, so I'm smiling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thank you again for all the birthday wishes everyone


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2017)

Call from the doctor just now.....no cancer

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 22, 2017)

Great news mate! Celebrate vigorously!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2017)

Great news George!

Cracking last day in Belize, diving and snorkelling with turtles, rays, sharks and manatees...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2017)

Tomorrow is Thanksgiving...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2017)

Good to hear George...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2017)

Autumn international: Scotland 53-24 Australia

Autumn international: England 48-14 Samoa


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2017)

At least Westham didn't lose this weekend....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 26, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> At least Westham didn't lose this weekend....


No but England will in the cricket !


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2017)

Now that's sad.....isn't it...?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2017)

Very!

Cracking day diving the cenotes of the Yucatan...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2017)

Australia won the Cricket....never saw that coming....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2017)

BBC Weather forecast 'heavy snow' overnight for my area.
Looked out at dawn, and there was just a dusting of light powder here and there, rather like icing sugar on a cake, so good news.
Of course, it will be 'the wrong kind of snow', so half of the namby-pamby, soft Rs population of the country will come to a standstill, with airports closed, and trains not running. After all, there are no longer any leaves on the tracks for the trains to trip over ...... !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2017)

Well i was watching this Mosquito restoration show on the History Channel today and noted in the closing credits the involvement of a familiar name.....Andy Woerle.

Good on ya Andy...


----------



## rochie (Dec 3, 2017)

ICM Heinkel He 111 arrived yesterday


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 3, 2017)

Lunch with youngest son and wife.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2017)

Premiership: Harlequins 20-19 Saracens


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 6, 2017)

From my phone so I have no idea how big this is


----------



## turbo (Dec 6, 2017)

Australia 2-0 up in the Ashes


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2017)

The Hammers finally beat someone....glad it was Chelsea too

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2017)

Karl has very generously sent me the compressor I gave him, which should arrive on Wednesday. This will at least allow me to continue with my modelling, especially over the quiet Christmas period, and I can't thank him enough for this !
Can't take any progress pics yet, of course, but I hope to be in a position to replace at least one of the cameras soon after the Christmas holidays, on the assumption that I don't get back the original equipment, so I'm a bit more cheerful today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2017)

Good on ya Karl...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 14, 2017)

Star Wars: The Last Jedi


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2017)

Phew ! For a second I thought that read "...... The Last Jan " !!
I really must clean my reading glasses !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2017)

Westham had another Win 3-0 over Stoke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 17, 2017)

only two weeks left at work before i go on to bigger and better things, also with Christmas being next weekend the party season at work is all but over until the day itself !
probably only got 3 busy days left until i leave


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2017)

Got one of those scam e-mails purporting to be from PayPal, informing me of attempts to log-in to my account from different I.P. addresses, and asking me to verify account details - yeah, right !
The sender's e-mail address immediately indicated it was _not_ from PayPal, and that, together with the incorrect use of my username, instead of my name, and the poor grammar and other errors, including the fact it had originated in India, really showed the naive stupidity of the sender.
Made me laugh !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## turbo (Dec 17, 2017)

And I'm afraid the naive stupidity of some people who receive it Terry. If they hit enough email addresses there are always a few unfortunate people who fall for it, irregardless of how obvious it is!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2017)

Yep !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 17, 2017)

Jimmy Garoppolo


----------



## rochie (Dec 18, 2017)

Not English cricket


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2017)

managed to save a bunch of stuff off my failed SD Card from a downloaded program recovery thingy.....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2017)

rochie said:


> Not English cricket


Very true. No doubt Wayne will rub it at some point...


----------



## turbo (Dec 18, 2017)

I'll start - Australia win the Ashes 3-0 (so far)!!


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 18, 2017)

Still waiting for something good to happen


----------



## pbehn (Dec 18, 2017)

turbo said:


> I'll start - Australia win the Ashes 3-0 (so far)!!


Congratulations but it isn't good for cricket.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2017)

Managed to locate and purchase a set of new door locks and keys, and new ignition barrel and keys for the 'Tin Tent', at very reasonable prices. My usual mechanic bloke will fit these, after gaining access to the vehicle, asap.
Thankfully, the battery is dead at the moment, so at least the thieves who burgled my house, taking the keys, can't actually take the van - unless they have a tow truck that can lift it over my neighbour's car !


----------



## pbehn (Dec 18, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Managed to locate and purchase a set of new door locks and keys, and new ignition barrel and keys for the 'Tin Tent', at very reasonable prices. My usual mechanic bloke will fit these, after gaining access to the vehicle, asap.
> Thankfully, the battery is dead at the moment, so at least the thieves who burgled my house, taking the keys, can't actually take the van - unless they have a tow truck that can lift it over my neighbour's car !


Good luck with it all.


----------



## pbehn (Dec 18, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> Still waiting for something good to happen


You mean the sun didn't rise over there?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks !


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2017)

Glad things are on the mend Terry......almost back to normal...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks Wayne - getting there, and I've sourced some good, used camera gear too, which I hope to be able to get soon after New Year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## turbo (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## rochie (Dec 19, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> Very true. No doubt Wayne will rub it at some point...


Sshhhh !, The Diggers may not have noticed Hugh


----------



## at6 (Dec 19, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Managed to locate and purchase a set of new door locks and keys, and new ignition barrel and keys for the 'Tin Tent', at very reasonable prices. My usual mechanic bloke will fit these, after gaining access to the vehicle, asap.
> Thankfully, the battery is dead at the moment, so at least the thieves who burgled my house, taking the keys, can't actually take the van - unless they have a tow truck that can lift it over my neighbour's car !


When did you move to California?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2017)

Californian thieves were trained in my town !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 21, 2017)

2 weeks off from work.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 24, 2017)

Enjoying a pleasant Christmas Eve with my wife and all my children. The boys in uniform are home on leave, and even the in-laws behaved.


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Dec 25, 2017)

I'll condense both into one post here if that's okay.

Things I liked: Having a pleasant family Christmas with us all getting along, lovely food, 2 weeks off work, admiring Christmas lights throughout the month, singing carols (even though I can't sing at all), writing the most Christmas cards to friends I didn't have last year, and recieving a few back, generally enjoying the festivities and the season.

Things I didn't like: Constant rain and no snow on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, so unable to get out for some fresh air. Local ice rink being closed to public skating this week, have to resort to going to another rink further away that when I went to last time, I ended up in the first aid room being patched up. 

Wishing everyone here well for the holiday season, sorry it's a bit late.


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 25, 2017)

Family Christmas gathering


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2017)

Successfully moved my Son and his girl to their new home today....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2017)

Lovely days shooting with the brother...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2017)

Some modelling time....


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 28, 2017)

Finally got my pay raise, with back pay!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 28, 2017)

Brought my wife home from the hospital.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2017)

Good to hear Bill, hope she is ok....


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 29, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Good to hear Bill, hope she is ok....


Thank you!.The healing process will take time.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2017)

That's awesome Bill, I'm really glad to hear that. I certainly wish her a speedy recovery.
--------------------------------------
For me, it's a Friday before a 3 day weekend!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 29, 2017)

Great to hear Bill


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 29, 2017)

FRIDAY!
And I'm off all next week!!!


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 29, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> That's awesome Bill, I'm really glad to hear that. I certainly wish her a speedy recovery.
> --------------------------------------
> For me, it's a Friday before a 3 day weekend!


Thank you.


----------



## at6 (Dec 30, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> Thank you.


My prayers and best wishes to you and the Mrs.


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 30, 2017)

at6 said:


> My prayers and best wishes to you and the Mrs.


Thank you. Your comment is appreciated.


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 30, 2017)

The beautiful sunshine off sets the -10F temp


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2017)

Premiership: Harlequins 50-21 Northampton


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2018)

Good new years day sleep in....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2018)

Hammers had a win ...!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2018)

Not the cricket...


----------



## billrunnels (Jan 8, 2018)

Got our outdoor Christmas decorations down, temp 35 F no sun


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2018)

A friend of mine heard about my very recent tussle with my 'temporary' office chair, so he brought me an almost new chair from his business today !
Reclines, has a 'pump up' lumbar support and adjustable backrest - and it's got arms, so I can't fall off this one !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## turbo (Jan 8, 2018)

Ashes 4-0


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2018)

Don't speak to soon Terry.....anything can happen.....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 9, 2018)

Very true - watch this space !


----------



## billrunnels (Jan 9, 2018)

37 F and sunshine


----------



## Marcel (Jan 10, 2018)

Got a new job as a scientific programmer. After 7 years of BioInformatics, it's a nice change. Also stepping up in level, so that's good as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2018)

Glad to hear that Pal. Congrats.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2018)

Great stuff Marcel, congratulations.


----------



## at6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Airframes said:


> A friend of mine heard about my very recent tussle with my 'temporary' office chair, so he brought me an almost new chair from his business today !
> Reclines, has a 'pump up' lumbar support and adjustable backrest - and it's got arms, so I can't fall off this one !!


But will you exceed it's load rating?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2018)

Well, as I weigh a slim 160 pounds, I very much doubt it !!


----------



## rochie (Jan 10, 2018)

First week in my new job has gone pretty well and i seem to have inherited a decent team

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 11, 2018)

Got a 48 scale B17 bomber for Christmas. Better yet, depending if I want to build it this way or not, one side of the fuselage is clear.


----------



## at6 (Jan 11, 2018)

The "Visible" B-17. It has a bit more detail than the regular kit. I still have one un-built in my stash.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 12, 2018)

Way back in September I sent a gut a big curly maple board to make a carved top for the Les Paul style guitar he is building for me. Yesterday I get the e-mail saying it was finished except for gluing the neck to the body so I am hoping to have it in my grubby hands next week. Now I just need to purchase the electronics, pickups, knobs, plastics, truss rods, etc... and put it all together. Oh, and I need to find more money to pay for the rest of it!!! I do take donations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Jan 12, 2018)

The beautiful Minnesota sun,


----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2018)

Got the 'Tin Tent' back, after having all the locks and the ignition barrel changed, and a full service thrown in too, and all for a _very_ good price, by the guys who normally do all my vehicle work. A 'normal' garage would have charged at least four times the amount !

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2018)

Some snow and frost here at last.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 12, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> The beautiful Minnesota sun,



Yeah, you don't get to see that very much in the wintertime. Heading out to lunch to soak in some Vitamin D and hopefully not freeze my tootsies off!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 12, 2018)

Finally got tickets to see ELO in concert. Waited like 40 years to see them.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 12, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Way back in September I sent a gut a big curly maple board to make a carved top for the Les Paul style guitar he is building for me. Yesterday I get the e-mail saying it was finished except for gluing the neck to the body so I am hoping to have it in my grubby hands next week. Now I just need to purchase the electronics, pickups, knobs, plastics, truss rods, etc... and put it all together. Oh, and I need to find more money to pay for the rest of it!!! I do take donations.


 what pickups are you going to use?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 12, 2018)

Marcel said:


> what pickups are you going to use?


Have not decided yet. There are so many to choose from all claiming to do this and do that. I'm hoping to get this setup as close to a 1959-1960 Les Paul Standard as I can. Looking to get the sound that Duane Allman got on his Standards from the Live at the Fillmore East Album, also on the Eat a Peach album.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNuNz2idDtY_


Skip ahead to around the 27:15 mark and right at about the 27:20 mark you'll see what I'm talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 12, 2018)

Marcel said:


> what pickups are you going to use?


I do not play a Les Paul, but I have a old (1964 era) Martin HD-28- and I had a Fishman pickup installed recently. Very pleased with the results. Wish I could play like: late- Duane Allman, Stevie Ray Vaughn-- sad to hear that Eric "Slow Hand" Clapton is, at age 72, suffering with early onset of tinitus.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hansie Bloeckmann said:


> Wish I could play like: late- Duane Allman,



You, me, and millions of others wish they could play like Duane Allman

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2018)

European Champions Cup: Harlequins 33-28 Wasps


----------



## billrunnels (Jan 14, 2018)

Wife's hearing aid fell in water. Dried off and it still works.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2018)

Australia v England: Jason Roy hits record 180 in five-wicket victory


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2018)

rochie said:


> First week in my new job has gone pretty well and i seem to have inherited a decent team



Good to hear Karl....

and the hammers finally hammered someone for a change...


----------



## turbo (Jan 15, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> and the hammers finally hammered someone for a change...



Back to our accustomed position of mid-table mediocrity.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2018)

turbo said:


> Back to our accustomed position of mid-table mediocrity.



Yep! 

Scored me a new book was going to order it, then found out it was available 5 minutes from work at the local Aircraft museum....


----------



## at6 (Jan 18, 2018)

Went to my Cardiologist yesterday and he didn't say that I needed anything. The results are now instead of one leaky valve, two leakers, one slightly enlarged chamber and a little hardening of a portion of the muscle. Told me that was to be expected as I get older. Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Won't worry unless he starts suggesting surgeries.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2018)

That's a good thing...


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 18, 2018)

Nice to hear Larry


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2018)

Good preparation course for my surgical training interviews in 10 days time...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2018)

Nice easy day....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2018)

Australia v England: Jos Buttler century leads tourists to series win


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 23, 2018)

Well, the guitar actually exist after all. If you remember me being exited about the Les Paul style guitar I was having build and then being annoyed after I thought the builder messed up, I got pictures yesterday. Looks good so far. No I just need to straighten out the finish and the inlay I asked him to do on the headstock.


----------



## at6 (Jan 23, 2018)

That will be a lovely guitar. Hope it sounds a good as it's going to look.


----------



## rochie (Jan 23, 2018)

Bought my own car so dont have to share my daughter's car with her !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 25, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Well, the guitar actually exist after all. If you remember me being exited about the Les Paul style guitar I was having build and then being annoyed after I thought the builder messed up, I got pictures yesterday. Looks good so far. No I just need to straighten out the finish and the inlay I asked him to do on the headstock.


Looks good! So it's a left handed guitar?
Why do you want a custom build? What will it add over the Gibsons?

I just saw a Gretch. Would like to have one.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 25, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Why do you want a custom build? What will it add over the Gibsons?


 Have you ever tried to find a lefty Les Paul lately? The one's I've seen do not have nearly as nice of tops as the one's this guy uses (Altough I found the wood for the top on e-bay for about a quarter the price he charges).
Plus I wanted the flexibility of adding my own electronics, pickups, and such rather than replacing the Gibson components. Plus I can have it finished the way I want it finished, not the way Gibson finishes.

P.S. I once owned a mid-range Gretch G5420LT, bright Orange. Had a funky pickup selector switch that did not work all the time , and I just didn't like the way the neck played and the control knobs just seemed strange to me. Traded that one in a Fender American Strat a couple years ago, by far the nicest guitar I've ever owned. I have to assume the higher end Gretches have better components in them.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 25, 2018)

No I'm right handed 
Which pickups are you going to put in?

Btw, the switch on my Les Paul is also flunky. I have replaced it at least 3 times, the last few years.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 25, 2018)

Marcel said:


> No I'm right handed
> Which pickups are you going to put in?
> 
> Btw, the switch on my Les Paul is also flunky. I have replaced it at least 3 times, the last few years.



Haven't decided on pickups yet, I've got several I"m thinking of. Still trying to get things straightened out on getting the finish applied. The guy that built it sources it out to a guy that used to do Larravee Guitars finishing (I think) and I've hard as heck to get a response from the builder. Seems he was in a car accident a week ago too so that doesn't help.

What maker of switches are you putting in there? I've read to stick with the Switchcraft switches.


----------



## billrunnels (Jan 25, 2018)

No snow


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 25, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> No snow



Amen to that, now if spring would sprung I'd be happy. 
Like I told a co-worker one day a few years ago when winter lasted forever, spring was cold, snowy, windy, and wet. I said to him "My favorite DAY of the year is coming", he responded "what day is that" to which I replied "Summer"!!!
It would be funny, if it weren't true.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2018)

Lovely Burn's evening...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2018)

Australia Day Public holiday.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2018)

Harlequins v Scarlets - Rugby Union - BBC Sport


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 28, 2018)

Due to Bad weather and Heavy Snow in Tehran,
I am in Home Today!
Army Military Museum is Closed for preparing for Persian new Year, Nowrooz.
Good news no. 2:
For whole 2 weeks of Holidays, i'm Museum Guide.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2018)

Interview today was ok...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Jan 31, 2018)

Got my wife home from the hospital following a nasty fall.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2018)

Good to know Bill. I hope she is OK.


----------



## pbehn (Jan 31, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Got my wife home from the hospital following a nasty fall.


That's great news Bill, give her my regards and I am sure those of all the boys here.


----------



## billrunnels (Jan 31, 2018)

pbehn said:


> That's great news Bill, give her my regards and I am sure those of all the boys here.


Thanks. Will do.


----------



## at6 (Jan 31, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Thanks. Will do.


My best wishes Bill. Hope she is well and it isn't anything serious.


----------



## billrunnels (Jan 31, 2018)

at6 said:


> My best wishes Bill. Hope she is well and it isn't anything serious.


Thank you,


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2018)

The Patriots losing the Super Bowl! Suck it Brady!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 5, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The Patriots losing the Super Bowl! Suck it Brady!


The end of a professional power house ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> The end of a professional power house ?



I think the sun is soon setting.


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 5, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I the sun is soon setting.


I still think Brady is the greatest quarterback to ever play the game. Was glad to see the Eagles win.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> I still think Brady is the greatest quarterback to ever play the game. Was glad to see the Eagles win.



I’d like to see Brady play in the days of Joe Montana...


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 5, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I’d like to see Brady play in the days of Joe Montana...


Would be interesting


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2018)

England 46-15 Italy: Ford and Farrell take partnership to new heights


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2018)

Did a bit of a tidy up and clean-out of the 'Tin Tent' earlier tonight, and found these.
So what cheered me up ?
Cos they're no longer full !!








S

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 6, 2018)

Beauty. I find similar things in my golf bag every spring


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2018)

Winter Olympic's have started...


----------



## turbo (Feb 10, 2018)

Hammers won 2-0 and Australia towelled England up in the T20


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2018)

Six Nations: England 12-6 Wales

Six Nations: Scotland 32-26 France


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2018)

Mr Fixit has been, and re-pressurised my central heating system, which now seems to be working, after around 20 hours of no heat or hot water - which just happened to be on one of the coldest nights so far.
I can now break the icicles from my nose, thaw my hands out, take off the body warmer, two sweaters, fur hat and boots, and send the wooly tights back to Jan !
Just shows how reliant we are on 'modern' conveniences - how I coped as a kid, with just one coal fire to heat the whole house, in the freezing Tyne valley, with the snow and icy wind coming straight from Siberia, I'll never know !!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2018)

Not so much cheered up, as amused.

A friend called 'round to drop some stuff off for me, had a coffee, and then tried to leave. He couldn't get out, as the Yale lock on the front door had completely jammed !
There are only small, opening windows, at the top of the main windows, on the ground floor, so no exit that way.
OK, go out the back door, around the side of the house, and out of the side gate (which is around 8 feet high), and try the keys from the outside, to see if that would release the lock.
Ah !
Ever since the burglary, back in December, the gate has been locked with a padlock, the keys for which are with my Landlord, who owns the kitchen studio adjoining my house. Can't climb over, as there are no hand or feet holds, and it's pitch black outside. Also, my friend has two holdalls containing delicate antiques he's just purchased, so even if he could safely scale the gate, if the bags were thrown over, the stuff would break !
OK, call the Landlord.
He's with a client, but will be back in about an hour.
So, meanwhile, unscrew the lock body, and get out that way.
Nope - with the screws removed, the body is still retained by the tumbler release bar. It _could_ be removed, but with probable damage to the door and the door jam.
Landlord arrives, can't find the spare key, so my keys are passed through the letter box.
Nope, still won't open.
OK, give it a kick.
Rock solid, even with the lock body unscrewed !
An hour and a half has now passed, and this is getting silly.
B*llocks to it, rip the darned thing off, and secure the door overnight with the mortice lock and bolt..
Off comes the lock, door opens, and my mate is free at last. The lock will be replaced in the morning.
It could have been darned annoying, but the funny side soon became apparent, as we were both trained in MoE in the Army - two seasoned ex-soldiers, ****ing about with a lock, and can't get out of the house - but then, we might have been trained in Methods of Entry, but no one said anything about Methods of Exit on that course !
And of course, a little PE would have worked, but then I'd need a new door.
I'm still chuckling !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 12, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> The end of a professional power house ?


I'm a long-time Bears fan, living near the "Windy City" but I sure wanted to see the Vikings play in their home town facility, and, of course, defeat the Patriots and the Bill Belachik (sic) syndrome. But you have to give Brady credit, he is a great "come-back" quarterback, having pulled off many 4th quarter "come from behind" final wins. 
For my money, he'd be smart to quit now, while he is relatively healthy, enjoy his knockout blonde wife and the kids, and maybe do some volunteer coaching for NFL groups that work with needy kids that need a "hand up" in life.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2018)

Couple of new photo's of one of Adolf Galland early 109s have surfaced confirming the overall appearance of this aircraft used just before his primary 109E-4 W.Nr. 5819


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2018)

Get them posted Wayne !


----------



## Marcel (Feb 14, 2018)

We've won all the distances at speed skating so far. 5 gold medals .


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2018)

Winter Olympics: Lizzy Yarnold defends skeleton gold as Laura Deas takes bronze


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 21, 2018)

Got a B17 in 48 scale and also recently acquired a 96 scale USS Constitution, Ol Ironsides. I built that ship once but had to sell it before a large move. Now I can build it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2018)

Weeks over weekend here...!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2018)

Marcel said:


> We've won all the distances at speed skating so far. 5 gold medals .



Well that's because according to Katie Couric you guys skate everywhere -

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 23, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Well that's because according to Katie Couric you guys skate everywhere -


We do, which is quite a feat considering there is no ice here for about 99% of the time .


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2018)

It's the weekend!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2018)

Six Nations: Scotland 25-13 England


----------



## Shortround6 (Feb 25, 2018)

Marcel said:


> We do, which is quite a feat considering there is no ice here for about 99% of the time .


Hmm, running on water???

Hans Brinker has a lot to answer for


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 25, 2018)

Beautiful sunshine following 5 inch snow fall over night,

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 25, 2018)

Beautiful weather, and I flew around for 34 min and 53 sec.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 25, 2018)

Shortround6 said:


> Hmm, running on water???
> 
> Hans Brinker has a lot to answer for


WHo's that?


----------



## Shortround6 (Feb 25, 2018)

He was the hero of a 1950s/60s Disney movie, "Hans Brinker and the silver skates" which apparently influenced a generation of Americans (wrongly) about Holland.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 25, 2018)

Ah, that was the guy with the finger in the dyke (just googled it). It's not a Dutch story, so we hardly know anything about it.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 25, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Ah, that was the guy with the finger in the dyke (just googled it). It's not a Dutch story, so we hardly know anything about it.


Finger in the Dike- maybe Holland-- Finger in the Dyke- a LPGA tournament- where you see the "Dykies wearing Nikes" and the caddies take liberties with their digits- "Hole In One" takes on a new meaning!! Hansie

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 25, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Beautiful sunshine following 5 inch snow fall over night,


I'll trade your five inches of snow for all the flooding we are experiencing here in the Midwest. Hansie


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 25, 2018)

Shortround6 said:


> He was the hero of a 1950s/60s Disney movie, "Hans Brinker and the silver skates" which apparently influenced a generation of Americans (wrongly) about Holland.


"Hans, are those silver skates on your feet?" "Ja, Katrina, they are made of silver"-- "Wunderbar!-- the Amerikans have their Lone Ranger, but he only has silver bullets- here we have: Open whorehouses in Amsterdam, free to smoke marijuana, great Heineken beer, and men rich enough to afford silver skates- Life is gut, Ja?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 25, 2018)

Hansie Bloeckmann said:


> I'll trade your five inches of snow for all the flooding we are experiencing here in the Midwest. Hansie


No thank you

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2018)

Birthday goodies yesterday...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 2, 2018)

Ice skating with my son today, outside on the waterways. Probably the only chance we get this winter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 2, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Ice skating with my son today, outside on the waterways. Probably the only chance we get this winter.


Sounds like fun

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2018)

With the weather abating I'll be flying to the Alps to go skiing tomorrow!


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 3, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> With the weather abating I'll be flying to the Alps to go skiing tomorrow!


Sounds like a winner. How long a flight is it?


----------



## rochie (Mar 3, 2018)

Good day at work.
Finished early.
Tottenham Hotspur won.
Sat watching football.
Drinking several bourbon's 
Dog curled up next to me


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 3, 2018)

Spent four hours today in a hangar with three beautiful P-51's, with a B-17 parked outside.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Sounds like a winner. How long a flight is it?


Just over an hour. Well worth it for the 25ft of snow that's here in Val D'Isere...


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 4, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Just over an hour. Well worth it for the 25ft of snow that's here in Val D'Isere...


Have fun


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 4, 2018)

My hospitalized wife is recovering successfully from a bout with pneumonia

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 4, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> My hospitalized wife is recovering successfully from a bout with pneumonia


Best wishes for her speedy recovery- You are lucky to live in MN-great medical care facilities. My late mother was treated at the Mayo clinic some years ago, and she and my father spoke highly about the great facility and fine people in Rochester, MN.


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 4, 2018)

Hansie Bloeckmann said:


> Best wishes for her speedy recovery- You are lucky to live in MN-great medical care facilities. My late mother was treated at the Mayo clinic some years ago, and she and my father spoke highly about the great facility and fine people in Rochester, MN.


Yes we are lucky.Thank you for caring.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> My hospitalized wife is recovering successfully from a bout with pneumonia



I hope for a continued succesful recovery. My best wishes.


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 4, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I hope for a continued succesful recovery. My best wishes.


Thank you


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 4, 2018)

Praying for a speedy recovery Hugh!


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 5, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I hope for a continued succesful recovery. My best wishes.


Thank you


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2018)

Lovely days skiing



Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Praying for a speedy recovery Hugh!


I'm fine thanks Aaron. Bill's wife on the other hand is in our thoughts.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> My hospitalized wife is recovering successfully from a bout with pneumonia



Best wishes to the Missus Bill....


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 6, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> Best wishes to the Missus Bill....


Rg

Thank you. Hope to bring her home today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 6, 2018)

Well, it's that time of year again. Most people in Minnesota take a winter vacation and go somewhere warm. Not ME, I go even further north, where it's usually colder, windier, and nastier for my vacation. Off tomorrow for 4 days of fishing through a couple holes drilled in the ice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 6, 2018)

Man, I am so jealous!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2018)

Powder skiing day with a reasonably clear day tomorrow to further enjoy it!


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 7, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man, I am so jealous!


Don't knock it. It really is fun especially when you have a little apricot brandy in your bag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2018)

That reasonably clear day talked about yesterday turned out to be an utterly clear day with 1 foot of fresh snow. Unreal day skiing knee deep powder...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2018)

looks like my GB extra decals have arrived in Oz...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2018)

My amazing wife and I are pregnant with our next child!

We have actually known for a while, but waited for the announcement.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 23, 2018)

And add two bacons for your wife!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2018)

Congratulations Chris.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2018)

Lewis Hamilton on pole in Australian Grand Prix as Valtteri Bottas crashes


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2018)

Got in a few hours to finish my GB build.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 25, 2018)

Purchased a new car, first time with heat for a few months!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 27, 2018)

Out walking the dog in the late afternoon yesterday. Heard the distinctive rumble of radial engines, not unusual since there are three Waco UPF-7's at the nearby airport. But I looked up and saw it was a C-47 in D-Day markings!


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 27, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Well, it's that time of year again. Most people in Minnesota take a winter vacation and go somewhere warm. Not ME, I go even further north, where it's usually colder, windier, and nastier for my vacation. Off tomorrow for 4 days of fishing through a couple holes drilled in the ice.


How could does it get in International Falls in February? About as cold as a brass toilet seat in Thief River Falls in February.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2018)

MIflyer said:


> Out walking the dog in the late afternoon yesterday. Heard the distinctive rumble of radial engines, not unusual since there are three Waco UPF-7's at the nearby airport. But I looked up and saw it was a C-47 in D-Day markings!



I get to hear those C-47 radials just about every day. We have 3 of them based at the airfield I work out of.


----------



## at6 (Mar 28, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I get to here those C-47 radials just about every day. We have 3 of them based at the airfield I work out of.


You lucky dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2018)

at6 said:


> You lucky dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Two of them have radial engines, but the 3rd actually has the Basler Turboprop conversion. They also have a DC-4, but I have never seen it fly since moving down here.

In fact here is the Turbo Prop powered one yesterday taxiing out for takeoff.







Here is one of the radial engined ones taking off a few weeks ago.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2018)

Easter Long Weekend...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2018)

Looks like I still have a job! 
Some %@#&§@&#% weeks these have been! 

If interested, Google Conviviality! 

Effing c*nts


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2018)

Good send off from the last job and good first day in the new one...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2018)

What, you're not on holiday ?!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2018)

Had a week off, or were supposed to have a couple of weeks ago, but as things turned out, I got text from the gaffer....asking if would mind coming in, because he was really struggling as some people who were meant to come in, handed another sickline in, mind you I got some vodka out of it!
As it were, instead for a week off, I got the Monday off as it turned out....and the worked the rest of the week! 
Just before that, I think, the shit hit the #1 fan at work....again, Google Conviviality! 
Now, I am working next week, then off the following week, commencing on the 16th, work on the Monday the week after, the 23rd, and then I'm off the rest of that week....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2018)

Couple of days off for me too...


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 6, 2018)

Today, April 6th, my wife and I will celebrate our 71st wedding anniversary. What a wonderful journey it has been.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2018)

Congratulations Bill !
I hope you both have a wonderful day, and that the kids spoil you !


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 6, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Congratulations Bill !
> I hope you both have a wonderful day, and that the kids spoil you !


Thanks! Lucky in war and lucky in love. Who could ask for more?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 6, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Today, April 6th, my wife and I will celebrate our 71st wedding anniversary. What a wonderful journey it has been.


Congrats to you and your better half, Bill!
Here's to many more!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2018)

Many hearty congratulations to you and your good lady Bill!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 6, 2018)

Congratulations to you and the missus Bill. 18 more days and we celebrate 37 years plus 6 years dating together

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 6, 2018)

Congratulations Bill!
You guys make me feel like a newlywed at only 23 years


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 6, 2018)

T Bolt said:


> Congratulations Bill!
> You guys make me feel like a newlywed at only 23 years


Congratulations on 23 years. Today I too feel like a newlywed.Thanks for your reply.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 6, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Today, April 6th, my wife and I will celebrate our 71st wedding anniversary. What a wonderful journey it has been.


Congrats! Amazing achievement!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 6, 2018)

Oh and what makes me happy?

Seeing lots of old faces reappear here on the forum. It is unfortunate that it took the passing of a member of this great forum to bring them back, but hopefully they will stick around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 9, 2018)

A lovely Winters day here in Minnesota. Oh wait, it's April 9th. Correction another crappy spring day here in Minnesota. Could someone please move this to the Annoyed thread!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## JJWilson (Apr 9, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Thanks! Lucky in war and lucky in love. Who could ask for more?


Congratulations!! That is truly fantastic to hear, I feel quite terrible that I failed to thank you for your service earlier Bill, you have my sincerest gratitude and admiration for your example and patriotism. I too hope I can spend 70 years and beyond with a special person someday, I'm a little young at the moment for that, but I'm getting there!


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 9, 2018)

JJWilson said:


> Congratulations!! That is truly fantastic to hear, I feel quite terrible that I failed to thank you for your service earlier Bill, you have my sincerest gratitude and admiration for your example and patriotism. I too hope I can spend 70 years and beyond with a special person someday, I'm a little young at the moment for that, but I'm getting there!


Good luck

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm off for a week!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2018)

glad to get home and put the feet up after a busy week.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 20, 2018)

I made it to the weekend!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 20, 2018)

My son started playing a video game recently, Hero's of the Air IIRC and a pleasant side effect is the flood of questions and requests for books from my library about WWII aircraft! OMG! The other day he even drew a picture of the Fairey Swordfish! I'm so happy I could cry!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2018)

Glorious sunny day!


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 20, 2018)

51F and bright sunshine. Snow banks melting fast. Spring has sprung.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 20, 2018)

Fixing the water pipes only cost me $700 instead of the initial estimate of $2066! And I only lost a_ half day_ of work. And they're letting me use PTO to cover it! Life is good!


----------



## at6 (Apr 21, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Glorious sunny day!


Are you sure that you're still in the UK?


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 21, 2018)

Reached the ripe old age of 93

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Apr 21, 2018)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## at6 (Apr 21, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Reached the ripe old age of 93


Very happy birthday Bill. Hope you have many more.


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 21, 2018)

at6 said:


> Very happy birthday Bill. Hope you have many more.


Thank you!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 21, 2018)

What time should I be there for cake?


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 21, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> What time should I be there for cake?


Tomorrow at noon


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Apr 21, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Fixing the water pipes only cost me $700 instead of the initial estimate of $2066! And I only lost a_ half day_ of work. And they're letting me use PTO to cover it! Life is good!


PTO-- "Power Take Off" as on my uncle's John Deere tractor?? Didn't know it would handle water pipes.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 21, 2018)

Hansie Bloeckmann said:


> PTO-- "Power Take Off" as on my uncle's John Deere tractor?? Didn't know it would handle water pipes.


A John Deere tractor can handle _anything!_


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2018)

Post nights relaxing in Malta...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Apr 25, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Post nights relaxing in Malta...


Let us know if you see a Falcon- with or without the late Sidney Greenstreet- he was almost as rotund as Winston Churchill-better dressed though..


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2018)

went to the AFL football with my Daughter last night she is a Member and has 2 tickets....reluctant to go as they lose when I been in the past....
Drought broken Adelaide Wins...!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2018)

After drowning my PC's keyboard in red wine last night, and thinking I'd be non-operational until tomorrow, a friend, who has a computer business, brought around a brand-new keyboard, for just a 'Fiver', so i'm back in business !
Note to self - keep Nuits St. George away from new keyboard !!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 29, 2018)

.....keep Terry away from Nuits St. George

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Apr 29, 2018)

The snow has finally left my yard, and I was able to repair the trucks mirror. Now it’s time to split and move wood for the wood furnace. Always stocking for the cold Minnesota winter.

Also I’ve found my way back here.


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 29, 2018)

Sunshine and 66F


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 30, 2018)

Happy Belated Birthday Mr. Runnels. I'm sorry I missed the cake
Shot a crapload of clay pigeons this Saturday with the new shotgun I picked up last week. Been a while since I've done that, it was fun. Will have to do that more often now that I have a shotgun that doesn't jam up every time I shoot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 30, 2018)

I miss shooting trap. For about 3 years I shot about 100-150 rounds per week. Got up to 91% in both standard and handicap categories. I may take it up again when I retire


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Apr 30, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Mr. Runnels. I'm sorry I missed the cake
> Shot a crapload of clay pigeons this Saturday with the new shotgun I picked up last week. Been a while since I've done that, it was fun. Will have to do that more often now that I have a shotgun that doesn't jam up every time I shoot.


I shot a "Schmidt-load" of pigeons too, this week-end, with a nice break from the late March weather we have had in April in the Mid-West. Only I shot barn pigeons (aka- rock doves) on several area dairy farms with silos and corn scattered on the ground--I think the real birds in flight, with a wind behind them, can be a challenge to the serious wingshot. I never have had a "jam up" with my favorite pumpgun- a Winchester M12 Tournament Grade 12 gauge made in 1937- 30" Full with a solid rib barrel. For ducks, geese and turkeys, I use a "jam-proof" Mossberg 835 with ventilated rib, ported muzzle and screw-in choke tubes- for steel shot and the 3" heavy turkey loads. I have never owned an auto-loader, but some of my hunting pals like the Binelli series shotguns.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2018)

Westham finally won a game....! 2-0 over Leicester

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (May 7, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> Westham finally won a game....! 2-0 over Leicester


 Leicester-- pronounced "Lester" here in America, where "knickers" are knee length golfing pants (In the Walter Hagen and Sam Sneed eras), although the late Payne Stewart often wore them in tournaments--and NOT ladies undergarments as in England.


----------



## ARTESH (May 8, 2018)

A beautiful thing for starting a new day!!!

0311, local.

Good morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 9, 2018)

George is a nice name for a boy

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (May 10, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> George is a nice name for a boy


Even not too shabby for a future King-- Now names like: "Mortimer" and "Farnsworth" don't quite "play in Peoria"- or Playfair either. ey wot??


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2018)

Cracking evening of standup from Dara O'Briain...


----------



## fubar57 (May 14, 2018)

I've been fighting rotator cuff tendinitis in my right should for about a year. I had it in my left shoulder years ago and it required 2 months of physio and electro-shock therapy to fix it. For some reason the pain subsided over the winter so I thought I would test drive it by hitting a large bucket of balls at the local golf course. Happy to say, I'll be getting a membership this year....at seniors rate.....which the company is paying about 90%. Not sure if I can still do 100+ rounds like I used to before 2008 but I'll give it a good go

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (May 14, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> I've been fighting rotator cuff tendinitis in my right should for about a year. I had it in my left shoulder years ago and it required 2 months of physio and electro-shock therapy to fix it. For some reason the pain subsided over the winter so I thought I would test drive it by hitting a large bucket of balls at the local golf course. Happy to say, I'll be getting a membership this year....at seniors rate.....which the company is paying about 90%. Not sure if I can still do 100+ rounds like I used to before 2008 but I'll give it a good go


Good luck with the "Ball Wacking"--AKA "pasture pool"-- I play in two summer leagues, and would hate to have to give it up-especially the "19th hole"--


----------



## MIflyer (May 14, 2018)

Yesterday I was out walking with my dog and we crossed the street to avoid someone walking with their dog. I noted that on the edge of the pavement was a half-globe shape. I figured that someone had throw it away, out next to the trash cans but when I picked it up I realized what it was right away, a "skullcap" type of spinner for an airplane. The mount underneath was broken at both ends where it attached under the prop bolts.

I took it over to the airport and asked around. A mechanic I know suggested it might have come from a certain Cessna 150 that was painted a similar color blue. We examined the Cessna, and sure enough, you could see there had been a spinner attached to the prop hub. 

Today I talked to the mechanic for that Cessna and he confirmed that the owner had reported to him he had lost the spinner while flying on Saturday. I gave him the spinner to hand back to the owner.

What are the odds that someone would find that spinner who not only knew what it was but found the airplane it came from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 14, 2018)

Let Mike Wint calculate that for you. He's a h*ll of a lot better at that than I am.


----------



## fubar57 (May 14, 2018)

The wife just received this Mother's Day pencil crayon drawing from #2 daughter...




​As you can see in the photo below, she got her talent from me

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2018)

I can see that...

Damn fine work !


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 15, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> I miss shooting trap. For about 3 years I shot about 100-150 rounds per week. Got up to 91% in both standard and handicap categories. I may take it up again when I retire



Man me too, I really miss it. We actually had a club at a place I used to work at.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 16, 2018)

Two nice days in a row in Minnesota, now that just doesn't happen very often. Too bad I'm stuck at work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2018)

Parcel arrived in the post a day early..!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 17, 2018)

3 beautiful days in a row in Minnesota, I do believe that is one of the signs of Armegeddon!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 21, 2018)

Today, I was invited to Birthday of Brigadier General Mohammad Reza Zare Nejad, an IRIAF Pilot and Hunter of Mig 25 Foxbat by F-5`s Canon .

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (May 21, 2018)

Going to Victoria Canada next week.


----------



## N4521U (May 21, 2018)

After four days of fun mural painting with some wonderful people in the freezin cold, myself on the left finishing the lettering on the wall, I am home in warm and familiar surroundings.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 23, 2018)

Heading back home to Germany tomorrow for a little 10 day visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 23, 2018)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Going to Victoria Canada next week.



Of course no trip to Victoria is complete without a visit to this, rated #1 National Restroom in 2012; on Langley St. near Bastion Square...




​I insisted, nay demanded my daughter take me there when I went to visit

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2018)

Post nights jetset round 2, India...


----------



## at6 (May 26, 2018)

It's our annual "Operation Cleanup" around here where












people put things they no longer want and the city hauls it off. While she was walking her dog last night she found these, most of which are still sealed. Never mind the paper as that's for a paper model that I'm building.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 26, 2018)

Very cool Larry

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 26, 2018)

Sailed on an old steam tug boat today. Nice experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2018)

Lovely day exploring Delhi and catching up with a friend from the UK whose working out here...


----------



## N4521U (May 27, 2018)

Nearly 8am and sitting here with a Latte, rummaging thru my P-47 kit and watching last night recording of the Manaco F1 race. Life is good! 
I wonder if Daniel can break 1 minute 10 during the race..... zoom zoom zoom!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2018)

An hour in a 737-800 flight sim...

Flew under the Golden Gate Bridge and as well as shot an approach into Hong Kong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (May 28, 2018)

Under the Bridge????? So you were the one my kid saw from Alameda!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2018)

Taj Mahal was pretty epic today...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (May 28, 2018)

Walking around Victoria Canada for the last couple of days. Staying next to fisherman's wharf. This afternoon, plan on visiting the world famous public facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2018)

some new decals arrived in the mail....


----------



## fubar57 (May 30, 2018)

What should have been Monday in camp is now day 8 of 21 days off


----------



## at6 (May 30, 2018)

What happened and is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## fubar57 (May 30, 2018)

Holidays my friend, a week off is worth 21 days off. My next set off is the beginning of August


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2018)

Cracking 3 days in Jaipur now back indelhi in preparation for flying to go on tiger safari from tomorrow evening...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2018)

Today I saw a wild Bengal tiger!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 3, 2018)

Decided the dickheads and fan boys that have plagued the forum of late are not a good reason to leave the forum

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 3, 2018)

Welcome back mon frère


----------



## rochie (Jun 4, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Welcome back mon frère


Thank you Sir


----------



## billrunnels (Jun 4, 2018)

Beautiful sunshine and a forecast high of 82F


----------



## rochie (Jun 6, 2018)

line up at flying legends !

Flying Legends Airshow

cant wait :lol;


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2018)

Only ten Spitfires - how are we going to impress Marcel, Hans and Sander ?!!
Really looking forward to it, and meeting our friends from the Netherlands again.


----------



## rochie (Jun 6, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Only ten Spitfires - how are we going to impress Marcel, Hans and Sander ?!!
> Really looking forward to it, and meeting our friends from the Netherlands again.


me too Dogsbody, though i count 11 spitfires so we might be just about ok i think 
looking forward to seeing the DC-6 now, a great substitute for the missing alpha jets !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2018)

Hadn't noticed the Alpha Jets withdrawal, or the DC-6 substitute, which is very welcome. My Abacus only has ten beads, so I couldn't count eleven Spits !


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 6, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Today I saw a wild Bengal tiger!


Was it Hobbes?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2018)

Some goodies at the Post office to collect...


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 15, 2018)

Not Russian, but deeply i'm happy.
Congrats to all Russian visitors and users.
Россия сильна.




*RUS 5* - ksa 0


----------



## billrunnels (Jun 15, 2018)

rochie said:


> line up at flying legends !
> 
> Flying Legends Airshow
> 
> cant wait :lol;


Sounds like a fun day!


----------



## tomo pauk (Jun 15, 2018)

Today was a small farewell party in the kindergarten my younger daughter goes to. There were two persons that I was glad to see after months. One was a former kindergarten teacher, 25-something years old, battling with a heavy illness; we've talked a bit and she said she is getting a bit better. Another was the 6-yo daughter of the couple that is living, perhaps, 1 km away from me, - just went back from a surgery due to tumor. They also said that condition is improving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 16, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Sounds like a fun day!


Oh it will be Sir


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 16, 2018)

Really Sorry , Wurger, V2, and all other Pole Members,
but
IRI 3 - 0 POL
(Volleyball).

i know, it is for yesterday.






Photo Source: here(fa)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2018)

Heck, at least you guys got in!


----------



## rochie (Jun 18, 2018)

12th Spitfire joined the flying legends line-up, though we have lost the P-51 B Berlin Express.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2018)

Tunisia 1-2 England

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 18, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Tunisia 1-2 England


Congrats.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2018)

Lovely few days at home. Back to the daily grind tomorrow...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 22, 2018)

The forum is back up!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2018)

England beat South Africa 25-10 in third Test but lose series 2-1


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 24, 2018)

My 11 year old son drew this "String-bag" from the In-Action book. Not bad, but I am biased!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 24, 2018)

Far better than I could ever do even now. Eeeek?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2018)

World Cup 2018: England put six past Panama to reach last 16

England v Australia: Jos Buttler century secures 5-0 ODI whitewash

Lewis Hamilton wins French Grand Prix after Sebastian Vettel penalty


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2018)

That Stringbag is pretty damn good...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Jun 26, 2018)

My neck is feeling alittle better after having 4 needles stuck deep and some electrical current shot in.I have more energy now though still not 100% but will we see those days again?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2018)

A delightful morning sunbathing on Southsea beach/my garden with the dulcet tones of the Goodwood 2 seat Spitfire MkIX flying around the Solent...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 4, 2018)

Just came back from Guns N' Roses in Nijmegen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 4, 2018)

Not a GNR fan but I hope you had a great time


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 4, 2018)

A family picnic - great food, fellowship and my Granddaughters cake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 5, 2018)

I love the cake!!!!

Bought a new (new to me) guitar, didn't really need another guitar, probably paid too much the new guitar, but when you are a lefty you have to do that sometimes when you find what you are looking for.


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 5, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I love the cake!!!!
> 
> Bought a new (new to me) guitar, didn't really need another guitar, probably paid too much the new guitar, but when you are a lefty you have to do that sometimes when you find what you are looking for.


Strum a tune and forget the cost

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 5, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Strum a tune and forget the cost



Will do. 
Did you save a piece of cake for me


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 5, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Will do.
> Did you save a piece of cake for me


Sorry Pal. You are a dollar short and a day late. Take my word it was good


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 5, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> You are a dollar short and a day late.



That's the story of my life.


----------



## at6 (Jul 5, 2018)

I would really have liked a slice of that cake.


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 5, 2018)

at6 said:


> I would really have liked a slice of that cake.


Had I known


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 5, 2018)

Next year


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 5, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Next year


Got it on the calendar


----------



## rochie (Jul 5, 2018)

3days off after a nightmare period at work, at the point of chucking it in and going off doing agency work


----------



## Milosh (Jul 5, 2018)

The temperature is dropping into the low livable 20s from the low 30s, at least for a day or two.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 5, 2018)

This! 
Anyone???????

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 5, 2018)

Interesting Bill. Isn't that by the same company that makes the 1:48 Fw 190A Fighter Submarine Model Kit Toy?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 6, 2018)

Just over a week to go to legends and some great additions to the line up !

Flying Legends Airshow

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 6, 2018)

rochie said:


> Just over a week to go to legends and some great additions to the line up !
> 
> Flying Legends Airshow


We'll be there!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 6, 2018)

Marcel said:


> We'll be there!


13 Spitfires so far Marcel


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2018)

And four more Merlins - on the Lancaster !


----------



## Marcel (Jul 6, 2018)

I also saw 3 hurricanes


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 6, 2018)

It's Friday...……….


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2018)

2 weeks holidays....

we won our Lacrosse game today....

Daughter enjoying herself in the UK with her friend in Leeds...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2018)

Nothing yet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2018)

World Cup 2018: England beat Sweden 2-0 to reach semi-finals

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2018)

Holidays.....sleep in...


----------



## rochie (Jul 9, 2018)

this is at flying Legends, just been announced ! 




from Flying Legends website


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 9, 2018)

Got some stick time today, for the first time in 23 years! ASK-21 at Sugarbush Soaring. What a blast! Thermals, ridge, and wave, all in one flight. Had to come down after 35 minutes because my instructor had another student scheduled. Really humbling to be a "student" again.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 10, 2018)

New (to me) guitar came yesterday via UPS safe and sound. 2013 model, but I don't think it's been owned by anyone else, or they took extreme care for it. Just a little finish checking where the neck and headstock meet and it was missing the little E string (string #1). Replaced that and played away.


----------



## rochie (Jul 10, 2018)

Got rid of my Second in command today, he had been undermining me at every opportunity since i took over running this kitchen in January.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 10, 2018)

Actually got everything done on my to do list today!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 11, 2018)

rochie said:


> Got rid of my Second in command today, he had been undermining me at every opportunity since i took over running this kitchen in January.


Failed the Cockpit Resource Management test, did he? An FO who won't collaborate is as dangerous as a Captain Bligh in the left seat, in the kitchen as in the cockpit. Good riddance!
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2018)

Daughter reporting she is having a great time in the UK, been to quite a few places Leeds, York, Blackpool and Sheffield.

Posting plenty of nice pics of her travels....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 11, 2018)

Final lineup for flying legends. 
15 Spitfires inc 2 griffon powered.
4 Hurricanes 
4 Bouchons
4 Mustangs 
3 corsairs 
2 P 40's
1 P 47
1 P 38
1 B 25
2 C 47's
And plenty of other stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 11, 2018)

Dentist appointment last night and no holes needed to be drilled in any teeth for a change!!!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 12, 2018)

Just made the final payment on my auto loan. Now need to save up for the next one, hopefully a few years off in the future.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2018)

I did that last month and for the first time in 24 years I have no car payment. Its a heck of a good feeling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2018)

Just finished the delights 13 days on in the last 14 with an 8 day stretch to finish it off, looking forward to a few drinks tonight...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2018)

Is this working or traveling?


----------



## Milosh (Jul 15, 2018)

3rd day of streaming of the Valleyfield hydroplane regatta.


_View: https://youtu.be/Gm-HtI6tLjU_


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2018)

England v India: Rashid, Root & Morgan star as hosts win ODI series



vikingBerserker said:


> Is this working or traveling?


Working unfortunately no travel plans currently...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2018)

daughter back home from the UK safe and sound....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 25, 2018)

Custom built guitar body/neck I ordered nearly a year ago has just shipped! Now I just need to save up my pennies for the innards and hardware for the guitar, such as pickups, switches, potentiometers, capacitors, pickguards, etc...


----------



## at6 (Jul 25, 2018)

Marcel said:


> I also saw 3 hurricanes


I remember living through one.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 25, 2018)

Marcel said:


> I also saw 3 hurricanes


So did I; named "Agnes", "Irene", and "Sandy". Not bad for a northerner, eh?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2018)

Hungarian Grand Prix: Lewis Hamilton takes superb pole in wet conditions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2018)

The parking ticket I got a couple of weeks ago (outside my house !), has been cancelled, following photo evidence I provided !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 1, 2018)

postcard from Arnhem

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2018)

Havin finished my foundation years started the first day of the next phase and was good to get on with it...


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 6, 2018)

Half the day is done and I just remember that today is a stat holiday in my province....paid to sit at home and work on my model


----------



## rochie (Aug 10, 2018)

Got a dislike vote on a nine year old post !

though i think it may be a mistake


----------



## Marcel (Aug 10, 2018)

Yeah, I occasionally disliked posts using my phone as well. Browsing with a laptop is still better.


----------



## billrunnels (Aug 10, 2018)

The arrival of our first Great Granddaughter

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Aug 10, 2018)

Congratulations Bill!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 10, 2018)

That's great news Bill - congratulations to all.


----------



## billrunnels (Aug 10, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Congratulations Bill!


Thank you. We have Great Grandsons so it is nice to have her join our family. She said "hello world" at 9 PM last night. It doesn't get any better !


----------



## billrunnels (Aug 10, 2018)

Airframes said:


> That's great news Bill - congratulations to all.


Thank you


----------



## at6 (Aug 10, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> The arrival of our first Great Granddaughter


Congratulations and best wishes to the little one and her mommy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2018)

Many hearty congratulations Bill!


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 10, 2018)

rochie said:


> Got a dislike vote on a nine year old post !
> 
> though i think it may be a mistake


Another victim of the phat phinger phenomenon!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 10, 2018)

Congrats Bill!


----------



## rochie (Aug 10, 2018)

Hearty congratulations Bill


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 10, 2018)

Congratulations Bill



rochie said:


> Got a dislike vote on a nine year old post !
> 
> though i think it may be a mistake



I got one from Jan.....a badge of honor

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2018)

Congrats Bill!

Lovely weekend at home.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2018)

Congrats Bill.


----------



## billrunnels (Aug 13, 2018)

Still basking in the afterglow from the birth of our first Great Granddaughter four days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ODonovan (Aug 13, 2018)

Holy cow, Bill! I haven't been here for a few days and I missed the original post you made. Congratulations, great grandpa! Now, teach your grandson (or grandson-in-law) how to properly clean his shotgun, in case he doesn't already know. Girls can be trouble. They make BOYS come around. 



-Irish

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Still basking in the afterglow from the birth of our first Great Granddaughter four days ago.



Congrats!


----------



## billrunnels (Aug 13, 2018)

ODonovan said:


> Holy cow, Bill! I haven't been here for a few days and I missed the original post you made. Congratulations, great grandpa! Now, teach your grandson (or grandson-in-law) how to properly clean his shotgun, in case he doesn't already know. Girls can be trouble. They make BOYS come around.
> 
> 
> 
> -Irish


It's a girl. What advice do you have?


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 14, 2018)

Finally, after 40 years, I got to attend an ELO concert. Now I can say been there, done that... Got the t-shirt, hoodie, ball cap,, and poster...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 14, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Thank you. We have Great Grandsons so it is nice to have her join our family. She said "hello world" at 9 PM last night. It doesn't get any better !


Congratulations Bill. That is truly great!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2018)

Closed up the operation today and was complimented by the Plastics team which as asthetics is their chief aim (and it's what I want to do long term) is satisfying.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ODonovan (Aug 16, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> It's a girl. What advice do you have?



We taught my stepdaughter that 99.9% of guys were idiots and not to be trusted, but there are good ones if you know what to look for. She had to run into a few of those idiots to see for herself, but the lesson eventually took. Just to make sure, I would give the losers all stupid nicknames. Whenever she broke up with one, she started using the same nicknames to refer to them. She was getting the idea. About three years ago, she met a young man who made it a point to keep HER in line when she wanted to do something she shouldn't. She had finally found a really good guy who respected her and whom she could respect. Did she ever notice the difference!

They met when he was 17 and she was 15. Neither of them looks at anyone else and they can't stop bragging about each other. Of course it doesn't hurt that both of them are extremely intelligent and they get each other's jokes WAY too easily, when they go over most other people's heads. He's now in the third year of a full scholarship to college, she is starting college in the fall, and they are planning thier lives together, starting AFTER college. Bill, they might very well break your record for length of time being married.



-Irish


----------



## billrunnels (Aug 16, 2018)

ODonovan said:


> We taught my stepdaughter that 99.9% of guys were idiots and not to be trusted, but there are good ones if you know what to look for. She had to run into a few of those idiots to see for herself, but the lesson eventually took. Just to make sure, I would give the losers all stupid nicknames. Whenever she broke up with one, she started using the same nicknames to refer to them. She was getting the idea. About three years ago, she met a young man who made it a point to keep HER in line when she wanted to do something she shouldn't. She had finally found a really good guy who respected her and whom she could respect. Did she ever notice the difference!
> 
> They met when he was 17 and she was 15. Neither of them looks at anyone else and they can't stop bragging about each other. Of course it doesn't hurt that both of them are extremely intelligent and they get each other's jokes WAY too easily, when they go over most other people's heads. He's now in the third year of a full scholarship to college, she is starting college in the fall, and they are planning thier lives together, starting AFTER college. Bill, they might very well break your record for length of time being married.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the good advice. Records are made to be broken. Wish them the very best.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 18, 2018)

My wife and I today have our 15th Anniversary

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2018)

Congrats to both of you Chris.


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 18, 2018)

Congratulations.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2018)

Congrats Chris!

Today I finally got to catch HMS Queen Elizabeth departing Portsmouth on her way Stateside to have trails with the F-35. Quite the sight!!

View attachment 506034


View attachment 506035


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 18, 2018)

Congrats to you and the missus Alder


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2018)

Again this year my cactus blossomed and got six flowers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2018)

Nicely done! Ok, my stupid question of the night, are they native to Poland? I was born in New Mexico and when we ended up in South Carolina (a very wet environment) they were everywhere.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2018)

No, these aren't . I got it as a very small plant for my birthday years ago. It started bloosoming a couple of years ago but usually it has one or two flowers. This year there are six ones. I think the cactus started blooming because of the hot summers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2018)

Congrats Chris...even though I'm a few days late...


----------



## ODonovan (Aug 23, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My wife and I today have our 15th Anniversary (the 18th)



A belated happy anniversary, and wishing you many more to come.



-Irish


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2018)

Thank you all.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2018)

a good sleep in, didn't get out of bed till 9.30....


----------



## billrunnels (Sep 1, 2018)

Will meet our first Great Granddaughter, born 9:48 PM August 9th, for the first time at our family get together.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Sep 1, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Will meet our first Great Granddaughter, born 9:48 PM August 9th, for the first time at our family get together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2018)

Premiership: Harlequins 51-23 Sale Sharks in Paul Gustard's first game in charge


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2018)

Well...yesterday, we won our Lacrosse Semi Final 10 to 8 to advance to the next stage.

and today Fathers day.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2018)

Italian GP: Lewis Hamilton passes Kimi Raikkonen to win thriller, Vettel fourth


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 17, 2018)

Discovered shopgoodwill.com for models... Cheap way to find and purchase models that original owners no longer wanted.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2018)

Cool. Nothing for me there but I did searches using 1/48 and 1:48 and came up with different kits


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 17, 2018)

I just searched using words, modrl kits... saw a few guillow kits in there to.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 19, 2018)

Just discovered what Assembly Aircraft were. it would make an interesting group build subject. I might even do this with a 48 scale B17 I have.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2018)

Safely back home after a lovely chilled week in southern Spain.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 25, 2018)

After a week of mud bogging.......





​....home in 14 hours. This is how I started my week: first load, 45 minutes of stuck...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 26, 2018)

from another thread but needs repeating.

Kalecoauto.com


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2018)

Premiership: Gloucester 25-27 Harlequins


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2018)

feeling better after a couple of ordinary days.....


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2018)

Not today but as I'll be on an 8hr road trip tomorrow....the NHL season starts. As with the start of every season, my team, the Vancouver Canucks have already been officially eliminated from the playoffs.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## JohnWV (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm still 6 feet above ground and breathing.---John


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 2, 2018)

Survived another trip to the V.A.
Wes


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2018)

Booked my next trip and booked my exam. One may have cheered me up more than the other...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2018)

Eagles are coming back to Oz in march....already ticked the "GOING" box..


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 10, 2018)

Surgery went well and doesn't even hurt that much. At least not yet. Just got home about an hour ago and the anesthetic hasn't worn off completely yet. Keeping fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2018)

Great news SSG Michael


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 10, 2018)

michael rauls said:


> Surgery went well and doesn't even hurt that much. At least not yet. Just got home about an hour ago and the _*anesthetic hasn't worn off completely yet*_. Keeping fingers crossed.



Are you sure you are home?????????

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2018)

End of a long 7 day stretch at work...


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 14, 2018)

Its been 4 days since my surgery and everything seems to be going well so far.


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 14, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> End of a long 7 day stretch at work...


7 days straight. That's gotta be tough. Been there done that a few times myself. Hope you gett some much deserved rest.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 27, 2018)

Got my pic with Master Chief from HALO today!

Been trying to catch up with him for quite a while and several events.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## aurelien wolff (Oct 28, 2018)

The great war serie and some Fegelein antics.
The Great War


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2018)

Lewis Hamilton equals Juan Manuel Fangio with fifth F1 title

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 28, 2018)

Four Jacksonville Jaguars arrested at 4 AM over a £50,000 ($65.000) unpaid bar bill in London on the day of the match in Wembley. The excuses and justifications by the commentators wanting to promote the game were hilarious.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2018)

Red Sox!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2018)

Our son Alexander Patrick entered the world at 12:24 A.M. last night. Mom and child are doing great!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 1, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## Peter Gunn (Nov 1, 2018)

Congratulations Chris, so now the nights of two hours sleep begins.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2018)

Congratulations to both of you Chris, and welcome to Alexander Patrick.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2018)

Awesome, Congratulations!!


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 1, 2018)

Congratulations Chris!!


----------



## rochie (Nov 1, 2018)

Just seen the pics on Fb, handsome little guy, congratulations Chris

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 1, 2018)

Congrats on the new young one.

What cheered me up today, last work day of the week, then up to northern Minnesota for 6 days to a Shack with no TV!!! No more having to see lying a$$ political ads this season after today.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> Congratulations Chris, so now the nights of two hours sleep begins.



Begin? What are you talking about? We have a 2 year old at home...lol


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> What cheered me up toaday, last work day of the week, then up to northern Minnesota for 6 days to a Shack with no TV!!! No more having to see lying a$$ political ads this season after today.



Man, that would be heaven!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 1, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man, that would be heaven!



Only drawback is having to come back to the rat race next Wedsnesday. At least the TV will be back to regular plain old annoying commercials by then.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2018)

Congrats Chris!


----------



## special ed (Nov 1, 2018)

Adler, Enjoy them while you can. At first, it seems like it takes them a long time to grow up, but before you realise it, they are out and you look at pictures and wonder where the time went. My last one married her man,both just out of college, he joined the Coast Guard and they are over 2000 miles away in California. It is quieter now, but nothing gets done around here since I discovered this forum.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2018)

Holiday time!


----------



## Peter Gunn (Nov 5, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Begin? What are you talking about? We have a 2 year old at home...lol



Hah! I feel your pain, we had three in six years... talk about putting yourselves through the wringer...

Anyway, congrats again.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 5, 2018)

Thanks for the congrats and well wishes everyone.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 5, 2018)

A belated congratulations to you and the missus, Alder


----------



## rochie (Nov 5, 2018)

slightly cheered that i am probably going to get a day off tomorrow, by the time i have finished tonight at around 21.30 i will have worked 160 + hours in the last two weeks from friday 26th october, having had only 1 day off.

i am going to get soooo drunk tonight when i get home and try and blot it all out


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 5, 2018)

I got to see Hamilton this past weekend, extremely well done!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2018)

Nice first day in Bogotá though it's a little cold...


----------



## at6 (Nov 8, 2018)

The end of the political campaign season. Just give me the facts and I'll decide who or what the h*ll to vote for myself.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2018)

Cracking few days in Salento. Coffee, palm trees and cracking scenery...


----------



## at6 (Nov 9, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Cracking few days in Salento. Coffee, palm trees and cracking scenery...


Any nude or semi-nude hotties?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2018)

Looks like Hugh needed another holiday, after working seven days straight through !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 9, 2018)

Wait, he works?????????????

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2018)

Lovely day in Cartagena and the restaurant manager gave me free fillet steak...



at6 said:


> Any nude or semi-nude hotties?


It is Columbia...



Airframes said:


> Looks like Hugh needed another holiday, after working seven days straight through !


Definitely, though was called into action on the plane over. 

Did get to go up and down the stairs in the A380 mid flight and talk with the captain about whether we needed to divert to a nearer airport (Boston vs our destination of Miami) so that was quite enjoyable in a weird way. 



vikingBerserker said:


> Wait, he works?????????????


It happens occasionally just try and get away every few months (/weeks)...


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 11, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Our son Alexander Patrick entered the world at 12:24 A.M. last night. Mom and child are doing great!


Belated congrats to you!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 11, 2018)

Got to see my eldest perform at Orchestra Hall with the USNA Glee Club. 
Today he gets to hang with the family before flying back to Annapolis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2018)

Cracking days diving in Tayrona National park. Got 4 dives in, not the best I've done but still pretty good.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Nov 11, 2018)

Calling this model C-47 done made me pretty happy today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Nov 11, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Our son Alexander Patrick entered the world at 12:24 A.M. last night. Mom and child are doing great!


Congrats Chris! That really is great news.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2018)

Another lovely day exploring Tayrona National Park though this time on foot...


----------



## Marcel (Nov 16, 2018)

Dutch team finally back in shape, beating the world champion 2-0.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2018)

Finished my advanced trauma life support course which was very good.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 25, 2018)

Helped my friend in the restoration of a '69 Olds 442.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2018)

Premiership: Harlequins beat Exeter Chiefs 28-26 to end leaders' unbeaten start


----------



## rochie (Dec 1, 2018)

Got a new job, actually at the hotel where i had my first head chef role almost 20 years ago.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 1, 2018)

Congratulations Karl!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2018)

Great stuff Karl - where is it ?


----------



## rochie (Dec 2, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Karl - where is it ?


Here 

Solberge Hall

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 2, 2018)

Congratulations Karl


----------



## at6 (Dec 7, 2018)

The thought of going out to pub for a round of "Swamp Donkey Bingo">


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2018)

Valium...

I’m flying...

Without a plane...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 7, 2018)

Cataloging and filing my aircraft slides from the 1980s. It takes so long because I have to enjoy looking. I'm cheerful because I'm halfway thru 1982. I should be able to share soon on the forum. Unfortunately, only a very few are actual WW2 originals but plenty of airshow and museum stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2018)

Glad you scored a New Job Karl....

Daughter enjoying her Stint at Waseda University in Tokyo, into her second week of three.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 12, 2018)

Congrats on the new job Karl!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2018)

Nicely done Karl.


----------



## rochie (Dec 14, 2018)

thank you Chaps !

bit sad this job has not worked out, first time i have failed to make a job work


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2018)

Congrats Karl!

Lovely but cold day around Copenhagen with a bit of Tivoli thrown in...


----------



## michael rauls (Jan 6, 2019)

My wife invented a new food.........T bone steak adoboe. It wasn't just good. It was...........apocalyptic.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2019)

Got the exam I've been building up for the last 4 months to out of the way. Think it went ok we will see...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 9, 2019)

The sun just showed up today. I saw the schoolbus go by and I don't have to go to school. And I don't have to go to work either (retired).

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> My wife invented a new food.........T bone steak adoboe. It wasn't just good. It was...........apocalyptic.



This comment is worthless to me without a recipe being attached !!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2019)

That's actually intriguing to me.


----------



## michael rauls (Jan 9, 2019)

Bucksnort101 said:


> This comment is worthless to me without a recipe being attached !!!


If you guys are really interested I'll find out and post it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2019)

European Challenge Cup: Harlequins 38-20 Grenoble


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2019)

Westham 1 Arsenal 0


----------



## at6 (Jan 13, 2019)

Not watching any news on t.v.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 13, 2019)

I made chili verde yesterday for dinner and I ate too much!!!!!
GD it was good!!!!!!!
Leftovers tonight......

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Jan 14, 2019)

Heres the recipe for that T bone steak adoboe I promised. per my wife: Take one pound t bone steak chopped, fry in canola oil to disired donenes, as the steak is getting done add 1 teaspoon vinegar, 2 tablespoons soy sauce, a pinch or two of garlic an onion powder, a pinch of peprica and pepper. And last but not least half a teaspoon of sugar. 
Stir in ingredients as the steak finishes its last few minutes cooking.
Enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2019)

Interview went ok today I think...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 23, 2019)

I don't have any music on my iPhone so on my last day of work I mentioned that I would like to put my CD collection on my phone. Mr. Know-it-all, who sits beside me in the line-up room said its impossible to do...iTunes/iPhone won't allow it and he threw away all his CDs because of it. 574 songs later, I now have music on my phone, using iTunes on my laptop to do the tranferring. Another 100 or so CDs to go

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 23, 2019)

And now if you download the Winx DVD Ripper, 40 bucks........ ONLY.
You can download ALL your DVD's to an external hard drive,
and get rid of them drawers full of DVD's!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2019)

I love having CD’s and Vinyl Records. Music is so much more enjoyable to me when I have the physical copy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2019)

6 Nations rugby is back...


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 1, 2019)

Apparently I had a Google+ account. I just got an email saying they are shutting down all Google+ accounts due to inactivity.


----------



## SANCER (Feb 2, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> I don't have any music on my iPhone so on my last day of work I mentioned that I would like to put my CD collection on my phone. Mr. Know-it-all, who sits beside me in the line-up room said its impossible to do...iTunes/iPhone won't allow it and he threw away all his CDs because of it. 574 songs later, I now have music on my phone, using iTunes on my laptop to do the tranferring. Another 100 or so CDs to go


Hi here, *Geo*, have not you tried Spotify? (it must exist in Canada), you have all the music you want (more than 30 million, practically in all genres) and you can synchronize it in all the devices you have, without saturating the memory of your iPhone and you can use it without connection to Internet. It's just a suggestion.

Un musical abrazo


----------



## SANCER (Feb 2, 2019)

Talking about what Cheered Me Today? 

I love music and there is nothing compared to the legendary LPs and a good sound system. 
Every day I listen to it on radio, CDs, Spotify, etc. and there are genres for every mood ... that accompanies me to do a good day to day.

Saludos


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2019)

Six Nations: England beat Ireland 32-20 in Dublin

Six Nations: Blair Kinghorn scores hat-trick as Scotland beat Italy


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2019)

Got the go ahead for some new tooling projects....get to spend 200K of the boss's money...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 7, 2019)

i bought a Robot Coupe for the kitchen at work !

you gotta be a chef to appreciate how much it cheered me up.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 7, 2019)

Having my internet back after not having it since Saturday morning. A wind storm knocked a limb off of my tree out back and broke my land line. I missed you guys.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2019)

England 44-8 France: Jonny May hat-trick inspires emphatic Six Nations victory


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2019)

Got three letters yesterday, from the Dept of Work and Pensions, informing me that arrears of what used to be Incapacity Benefit, from Sept 2012 to January 2016, had been paid into my bank account.
I checked my account, and found that a substantial amount had indeed been paid. However, with the _three_ letters, two showing the same amount, and one a lesser amount, I thought there must have been a mistake, and that they'd accidentally paid me too much.
Phoned the DWP this morning, and after listening to Mozart for 25 minutes, I eventually spoke to someone who confirmed that the figures were correct !
That has_* really*_ cheered me up !!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 13, 2019)

rochie said:


> i bought a Robot Coupe for the kitchen at work !
> 
> you gotta be a chef to appreciate how much it cheered me up.........


Good Lord...you could dispose of a body with that. Great news Terry. Model stash about to grew?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2019)

Good evening at The Banff Mountain Film Festival...


----------



## rochie (Feb 13, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Good Lord...you could dispose of a body with that. Great news Terry. Model stash about to grew?


I wouldnt know, ahem

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2019)

No Geo, the house would need to grow before i have room for more kits - and built models !
BUT !
It does mean that I can get more trips in the 'Tin Tent', and more airshows and museum visits, without having to budget carefully - and also, very probably, a unique opportunity for Karl and I to do a special air to air sortie, more of which when I persuade Karl, after a number of beverages, that I will pay for it !!!
And you never know, I might even decide to head to Cannuck land, instead of doing European tours, just to ensure you colonials are behaving yourselves !
Not going to 'blow' it all, and will ensure I have some financial 'fall back' for the next couple or four years, but I also think I might as well do something 'cool' before I'm too disabled and / or 'crinkly' to be able to !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2019)

Premiership: Harlequins score seven tries in 47-33 win over Worcester


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 18, 2019)

Two day work week!!! Then of to northern Minnesota and 3.5 days of ice fishing. Once again, no TV, hopefully no one brings a radio, and no rush hour traffic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 18, 2019)

Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 21, 2019)

While searching for a missing part from by B-17 build I found an exhaust pipe assembly from the Hawk 75N I built for the first Foreign Service...….. 7 years ago!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2019)

Premiership: Harlequins beat Bristol Bears 36-26 for fourth straight win


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2019)

Been interstate for a couple of days to see the Eagles in concert in Melbourne, a fantastic Show was put on by the Band which included the late Glenn Freys son Deacon in his stead. Didn't try to be his Father, sang Glenn's songs in his slightly different way and did his father proud.
Would like to hope they visit down under again......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2019)

Lovely days skiing.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 16, 2019)

Formula 1 season started again.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2019)

Lewis Hamilton on pole in Australia


----------



## Marcel (Mar 16, 2019)

Gnomey said:


> Lewis Hamilton on pole in Australia


That doesn't cheer me up as it means nothing has changed for the last 5 years.


----------



## special ed (Mar 16, 2019)

Sure it has. We've all gotten older.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 17, 2019)

Bottas winning with a good lead over Hamilton. And Red Bull proving the swap to Honda was a good one.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2019)

Back in the French Alps for more skiing...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2019)

Been tidying and rearranging the house, and with the help of a friend, managed to get 14 sacks of rubbish to the tip. I can now see the floor in the spare bedroom, and after around another week of moving stuff, and probably a further half dozen sacks and a few boxes, I should be more or less sorted in the entire house.
Slow, hard work due to the arthritis, but worth it - and amazing just how much [email protected] one accumulates over the years !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2019)

It really is amazing how much crap one can accumulate in a short time.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 19, 2019)

When the word "crap" is mentioned in my house she really means my stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2019)

Suns out in the Alps and the skiing is glorious...


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 19, 2019)

.....in the meantime, patients are stacked up three deep in the waiting room


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 19, 2019)

Senior Women's 1500 meter ski equipped wheelchair slalom to the waiting room?


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 20, 2019)

I got to go see my friend Jim and he is doing well.

On 2 March Jim was landing his Kitfox when something happened and it went into the water next to the runway, hitting on the Right wingtip. He got out of the airplane on his own power but was found to be floating face down. They rushed him to a trauma center by helicopter. I feared the worst, but he survived and is doing fine, especially considering that he is 89 and has Parkinson's, We will be getting together in a couple of weeks when he is ready to travel; I'll take him up to see an old friend of ours who lives about 70 miles away and is 94 years old. 

The airplane survived the mishap remarkably well, with the Right wingtip fairing broken off and the cowling badly damaged, but little other obvious damage. I doubt Jim will want to fly it any more, so if anyone wants to buy a Kitfox, let me know and I'll pass it along..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 21, 2019)

Two hours away from a four day weekend.



Airframes said:


> Been tidying and rearranging the house, and with the help of a friend, managed to get 14 sacks of rubbish to the tip. I can now see the floor in the spare bedroom, and after around another week of moving stuff, and probably a further half dozen sacks and a few boxes, I should be more or less sorted in the entire house.
> Slow, hard work due to the arthritis, but worth it - and amazing just how much [email protected] one accumulates over the years !!!


That’s somthing I really need to work on too


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2019)

Another glorious days skiing!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2019)

Our Local AFL Womens Football team Adelaide Crows won their Grand Final today went to the game with my Wife and member daughter, record Crowd for a Womens sports event in Oz, 53000 showed up, less than half that was expected.!!
caused a bit of a transport and planning chaos....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2019)

European Challenge Cup: Worcester Warriors 16-18 Harlequins


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 7, 2019)

This cheered me up today:

Rhino Poacher Killed by Elephant and Eaten by Lions, Officials Say

It seems that there is justice in the world after all.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2019)

Home to a few days in a row...



nuuumannn said:


> This cheered me up today:
> 
> Rhino Poacher Killed by Elephant and Eaten by Lions, Officials Say
> 
> It seems that there is justice in the world after all.


Indeed!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2019)

Had LASIK surgery today. For the first time in over 30 years I am not wearing corrective lenses.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 11, 2019)

I am so jealous!
----------------

My better half is in Mexico on business and she sent me a pic of something on her menu.







Bacon is now vegetarian!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 11, 2019)

But those $s


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2019)

Lewis Hamilton wins F1's race 1,000 in China


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2019)

Second, early morning session at the hospital, for another infusion of 'get up and go' stuff. Got out early, and although a bit tired, already feeling more mobile.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2019)

Game of Thrones is back!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 16, 2019)

Ajax - Juventus 2-1


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 16, 2019)

Gnomey said:


> Game of Thrones is back!



Game of Bewwwbs...


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 16, 2019)

Got a copy of D-Day Then and Now Vols 1 and 2 in anticipation of my tour o the Normandy beaches and sites in June. Yippee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2019)

few days off.....


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 23, 2019)

A friend of mine has just bought a puppy, which I recommended she come and look at (I volunteer at my local SPCA) and the wee thing is just gorgeous! A little American pit bull cross, and my friend is just stoked to have this new addition to her home. Makes me very happy to go round and spend time with the wee sweetie.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 23, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> A friend of mine has just bought a puppy, which I recommended she come and look at (I volunteer at my local SPCA) and the wee thing is just gorgeous! A little American pit bull cross, and my friend is just stoked to have this new addition to her home. Makes me very happy to go round and spend time with the wee sweetie.



This post would be much improved with a picture of the little bugger IMHO

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 23, 2019)

Bucksnort101 said:


> This post would be much improved with a picture of the little bugger IMHO



Gimme a bit of time and I'll nab one off my phone for you.


----------



## at6 (Apr 23, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> A friend of mine has just bought a puppy, which I recommended she come and look at (I volunteer at my local SPCA) and the wee thing is just gorgeous! A little American pit bull cross, and my friend is just stoked to have this new addition to her home. Makes me very happy to go round and spend time with the wee sweetie.


Volunteering at an animal shelter is so rewarding isn't it?


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 23, 2019)

This is the little cutie. Her real name has since been changed and this is her SPCA name.





Lola 



at6 said:


> Volunteering at an animal shelter is so rewarding isn't it?



Oh very much so! It is soooo much fun. From a personal point of view it is very cathartic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 24, 2019)

Yep, you were correct. She is a cutie. Love the big pink nose

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 24, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> This is the little cutie. Her real name has since been changed and this is her SPCA name.
> 
> View attachment 536025
> Lola
> ...


I'm a volunteer at the largest "No Kill" shelter in the Central Valley and my current foster has been with me for two years. I'm more Bark Angel than Human these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 24, 2019)

Company raised the speed limit on the haul roads to 55kmh/34mph. Driving 425 tons of yellow just got better


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2019)

End of a 7 day stretch...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 2, 2019)

Something made an appearance in the skies above Minnesota this afternoon that is even rarer then a dozen B-17's escorted by as many P-47's, in turn being escorted by flying pigs. Haven't seen it for so long I'd forgotten what it was called,,,,, The SUN!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2019)

Premiership: Harlequins 23-19 Leicester


----------



## michael rauls (May 4, 2019)

It was actually yesterday but was working out in Chino, looked up and saw a B25 escorted by a p38 flying overhead. As they had presumably just taken off from Planes of Fame at the Chino airport they couldn't have been more than two or three thousand feet altitude. I could make out details on both planes. It was really quite a site to see.
One of the side benefits of working out in Chino as I frequently do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 4, 2019)

Your experience brought to mind a trip to the AMA Nationals held in Wilmington Ohio in 1980. I was riding shotgun with another club member having crossed into Ohio from the south and saw a speck of an airplane distant coming towards us not very high. My teammate asked what I was looking at and I said it sure looks like a Ju-52 but at this distance I can't tell. Sure enough, as we closed, it was a Ju-52 dressed in German colors and it flew right over us. We learned later from magazines, that It was from the Battle of Britain movie and had been sold to Martin Caiden and we got to see the last leg of the delivery flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2019)

Won our first game in the new Lacrosse season against last years premiers. 11-5

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> This is the little cutie. Her real name has since been changed and this is her SPCA name.
> 
> View attachment 536025
> Lola
> ...


With such a powerfull body i cant help to think of the Kinks song.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (May 8, 2019)

My model of a P-51B in an aquarium was posted in the readers gallery of Fine Scale Modeler.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2019)

Booked a last minute trip to Dubrovnik for a few days leaving tomorrow...


----------



## michael rauls (May 8, 2019)

Was working in Yorba Linda today, which is just west of Chino over the hills and saw that same B25 flying low overhead. At least I asume it's the same one. No p38 with it this time but still a beautiful sight.
Pretty lucky, two B25 sightings and one p38 inside a week without even going to an air show.
Think I'll go buy a lottery ticket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 9, 2019)

New guitar

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2019)

Lovely day in Dubrovnik!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 14, 2019)

This story:

Toddler befriends 92-year-old widowed WWII veteran

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (May 17, 2019)

Just got back from a trip to the Grand Canyon area. Saw a huge elk just walking along about 20 feet away,saw 4 California Condors( the most rare bird in the word I believe),caught two good sized fish out of the colorado river, and of course saw the Grand Canyon itself which I am pleased to report is still there and quite grand indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 24, 2019)

Dog seems to be recovering quickly

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 24, 2019)

Mine rolled in bear poop yesterday. Wanna trade dogs Karl?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 24, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Mine rolled in bear poop yesterday. Wanna trade dogs Karl?


Mine does it with sheep or horse crap! 
Hes going stir crazy not getting out with his tennis ball, has to take it eazy for two weeks.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 24, 2019)

the terrible chef's i inherited when i took up this position have handed in their notices !

only trouble is that there is a real shortage of decent chef's of all levels in this country and finding replacements might be a challenge but i cant be keeping bad staff because i'm scared of not recruiting new ones


----------



## at6 (May 24, 2019)

rochie said:


> the terrible chef's i inherited when i took up this position have handed in their notices !
> 
> only trouble is that there is a real shortage of decent chef's of all levels in this country and finding replacements might be a challenge but i cant be keeping bad staff because i'm scared of not recruiting new ones


They might improve their skills if they have to eat the sh!t they serve.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 3, 2019)

3 day work week this week, then 6 days off, then another 3 day work week next week!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 5, 2019)

People that ask for help fixing their laptops via e-mail conversations, but do not do what you ask them to do because they are convinced the problem is something other than what you are telling them!!! Why ask for help if you can't follow directions. This is why I can't wait for the day that you can reach through monitors to slap people a little (or in case of some people, a lot).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 5, 2019)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2019)

Spent the day remembering at the D-Day anniversary celebrations here in Southsea. Wonderful send off for the veterans heading back to Normandy.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 5, 2019)

Bucksnort101 said:


> People that ask for help fixing their laptops via e-mail conversations, but do not do what you ask them to do because they are convinced the problem is something other than what you are telling them!!! Why ask for help if you can't follow directions. This is why I can't wait for the day that you can reach through monitors to slap people a little (or in case of some people, a lot).



Ooops, this should have been posted in the What Annoyed me thread.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2019)

An honour to meet John Jenkins today of all of all days. Had a good chat about his experiences of D-Day and how much more comfortable the British Legion chartered cruise ship would have been crossing the channel. Also took the opportunity to congratulate him on his speech yesterday.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 9, 2019)

Two P51's, a P47 and spitfire droning overhead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Jun 15, 2019)

Just having a day off from work/home(10days) told the wife Nuthing!Nuthing!(Shultz)


----------



## michael rauls (Jun 17, 2019)

Went fishing today and caught 4 nice trout. Close to 2 lbs each. Thay were biting so good that little kids that could barely cast there line were catching a few. Nothing happier than a 5 year old boy hauling in a big old trout. Does my old heart good to see that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 17, 2019)

Major lightning storm right now: two loaded patterns and a miss fire. The pit is down = nap time


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2019)

Ostritz – Kein Bier, keine Stimmung: Kaum Besucher bei Neonazi-Festival

Neo nazi planned a party. The locals protested bij buying all the beer from all supermarkets. Funny as hell and a firm statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2019)

Lovely wedding this weekend...


----------



## at6 (Jun 23, 2019)

Barbie. The love of my life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm up in the Sierras today. Just finished putting up the tent. Now I'm just relaxing having a cup of coffee, heated over a campfire , with my lovely wife.
And no work the rest of the week.
Just mountains, streams, and trout.
If that don't cheer you up I don't know what will.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Jun 24, 2019)

at6 said:


> View attachment 542722
> View attachment 542723
> View attachment 542724
> Barbie. The love of my life.


That's such a cool looking little dog. Me and my wife have been toying around with the idea of getting a dog in the near future and I'm curious what breed she is.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 24, 2019)

Cruise control died, I thought!
My mechanic attached his magic box to test all the circuits. Nada????
What????? and now it works, go figure. 
Handed him a 50, he did some other checking as well.
Good man he is!!!!


----------



## at6 (Jun 24, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> That's such a cool looking little dog. Me and my wife have been toying around with the idea of getting a dog in the near future and I'm curious what breed she is.


Valley Animal Center said that she is a Chihuahua/Terrier mix when I adopted her. She looks more like a Labrahuahua to me. She has added a few pounds since these pics were taken and I have to have her on a diet to get her weight closer to what it was then. Hope you find what you're looking for. If you get one, please adopt from a shelter and save a life.


----------



## at6 (Jun 24, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> I'm up in the Sierras today. Just finished putting up the tent. Now I'm just relaxing having a cup of coffee, heated over a campfire , with my lovely wife.
> And no work the rest of the week.
> Just mountains, streams, and trout.
> If that don't cheer you up I don't know what will.


Which part of the Sierras?


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 24, 2019)

Nice looking dog Larry. My daughter just got her second rescue dog last week, a German Shepherd named Roman. Fantastic in every sense of the way

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Jun 24, 2019)

at6 said:


> Which part of the Sierras?


Cottonwood canyon. It's just south of mt Whitney. Usually we camp in the Bishop area but decided to change it up a little this time.


----------



## at6 (Jun 24, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> Cottonwood canyon. It's just south of mt Whitney. Usually we camp in the Bishop area but decided to change it up a little this time.


If you had been up here closer around the Shaver lake area, we could have met up and visited for while. I never quite get that far South. The last time I was in Bishop was 1972. Mammoth Lakes was fun. I really liked Convict Lake.


----------



## michael rauls (Jun 24, 2019)

at6 said:


> If you had been up here closer around the Shaver lake area, we could have met up and visited for while. I never quite get that far South. The last time I was in Bishop was 1972. Mammoth Lakes was fun. I really liked Convict Lake.


I had to look up wherr shaver lake is. I guess you're over by Yosemite then.
We're pretty far away on this trip and we usually do the east side of the Sierras but my wife has been buggin me to go to Yosemite. Maybe when we head up there we could meet up and do a little fishin'

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Jun 25, 2019)

Today I vanquished my childhood nemesis.............the small trout that live in the pond at the mount Whitney trailhead.
My grandparents first took me there when I was 9 years old and for 45 years of and on I've visited that spot and tried to catch one of those darn trout with no success.
Now I'm a pretty good fisherman and I seldom get skunked bit those particular trout were a tough nut to crack.
Well today I caught 3 of them in about an hour..............victory at last.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 25, 2019)

Seven more and you're an Expertrouten

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 28, 2019)

Went to see Muse yesterday. Great show.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2019)

Come from behind win 13 - 12 in our lacrosse Saturday...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2019)

Nights over time for the jet set again. Singapore tonight then Koh Tao for diving tomorrow...


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 2, 2019)

Only a nine and half hour workday today! Now if that pain in my chest would go away...


----------



## at6 (Jul 3, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Only a nine and half hour workday today! Now if that pain in my chest would go away...


If you have a pain in chest, seek help as soon as possible.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2019)

My new ride arrived today.
My faithful old mobility scooter has suffered some damage to the main, plastic, floor pan, and I reckon it would get much worse when loading / unloading into the 'Tin Tent' for airshows and other excursions, especially as I have to struggle to get it onboard, being quite heavy, as a single chassis part, even with the seat and battery removed.
So I've sold it on cheap to friend, and bought a more modern one, which comes apart and assembles very easily, with a 'Lift and Click' system, making it much easier to load, and more convenient all round. It's also got a longer range, and better ground clearance.
Welcome to 'Blunderbird Two ' !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 3, 2019)

4 day weekend!!! Only drawback is for at least one of them I will be laying under the car doing repair work (AKA, cussing at it. Get your earplugs out neighbors). Need to replace side inner and outer tie rod ends, sway bar links, and control arms before having the tires replaced and a alignment on Saturday. Hopefully I can get it all done in one day.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 3, 2019)

Just heard from the game designer that the long awaited _Wings of the Motherland _module for the _Fighting Wings_ series is proofed and heading to the printers!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2019)

One more week of work, and then my family and I leave the Gulf Coast behind. I have accepted a new position, and we are moving to St. Louis. 

My time at my current company was great. It was fun, and they treated me well. I have no complaints, and will miss my coworkers and what I did here. The decision to move on was strictly personal, and what is best for my family and my children.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 3, 2019)

Good luck with the new job!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Jul 3, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> One more week of work, and then my family and I leave the Gulf Coast behind. I have accepted a new position, and we are moving to St. Louis.
> 
> My time at my current company was great. It was fun, and they treated me well. I have no complaints, and will miss my coworkers and what I did here. The decision to move on was strictly personal, and what is best for my family and my children.


Well good luck at your new job/ place. St. Louis should be quite a change.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> Well good luck at your new job/ place. St. Louis should be quite a change.



Back to a land that has 4 seasons again...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2019)

Good luck with the new job, and new location Chris.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2019)

Good luck Chris!

Lovely days diving for me.


----------



## michael rauls (Jul 4, 2019)

My band played a block party today. Just got home. They got a permit from the city and cordoned off the whole block. Lots of people there, in the front yard, in the street, across the street. It was pretty packed.
And apparently we played pretty good because everyone really seemed to like it
(Guess there's no accounting for taste)
Then to top things off just as we finished our last song as if on cue two F15s appeared overhead and began circling. Four times in all. Couldn't have been more than a few thousand feet overhead. One lowered his landing gear at one point for whatever reason and you could see the major details of the landing gear. That's how low they were.
It almost appeared as if they were circling checking out the giant block party bellow but im sure they had more important things on there minds.
Anyway, after showing up on cue and circling 4 times they took off almost straight up with a tremendous thunder............ Awesome. 
That was one great 4th of July!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2019)

Another lovey days diving and exploring...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2019)

On Wednesday, I posted in the 'What Annoyed You' thread, that my 'Tin Tent' had a duff water pump.
Got the van back today, after my tame 'spanner monkeys' had done all the work, including sorting the 'water problem', some cosmetic work, and re-sealing around the skylights etc etc.
Turns out the the water pump was not the problem - it was just a split in the rear heater hose !
Great news, as the total cost of all the work was around 1/4 of what I expected !!

Oh, and of course, I should now be good for Flying Legends next week ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 5, 2019)

Airframes said:


> On Wednesday, I posted in the 'What Annoyed You' thread, that my 'Tin Tent' had a duff water pump.
> Got the van back today, after my tame 'spanner monkeys' had done all the work, including sorting the 'water problem', some cosmetic work, and re-sealing around the skylights etc etc.
> Turns out the the water pump was not the problem - it was just a split in the rear heater hose !
> Great news, as the total cost of all the work was around 1/4 of what I expected !!
> ...


wha hoo !

at least i will have somewhere to plug my phone in now


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2019)

And your hair curlers !!!


----------



## rochie (Jul 6, 2019)

Airframes said:


> And your hair curlers !!!


OoooH must remember to pack them !


----------



## rochie (Jul 6, 2019)

oh and 14 spitfires including 2 griffon powered versions and 5 Bouchons at Flying Legends !
plus a few other bits and bobs


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2019)

Cracking day SCUBA diving...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2019)

NOW...I'm on holidays for 2 weeks...

and good luck on the new Job Chris.

and again......will there pictures of Karl and his curlers amongst the Spitty pics.....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2019)

I think he'd punch, hard, if I dared to post them !!!


----------



## at6 (Jul 8, 2019)

Airframes said:


> I think he'd punch, hard, if I dared to post them !!!


All the more reason to post them.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 10, 2019)

Nothing says summer like a big bowl of ice cream covered in fresh picked rasberries!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2019)

England reach Cricket World Cup final with thrashing of Australia


----------



## pbehn (Jul 14, 2019)

One of the greatest and closest cricket world cup finals and one of the greatest grand slam tennis finals ever concluding at the same time and just a few miles apart.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2019)

England win Cricket World Cup: Ben Stokes stars in dramatic victory over New Zealand

Lewis Hamilton wins record sixth British Grand Prix after Sebastian Vettel crash

And a great tennis final. Not a bad days sport, shame I was at work for most of it...


----------



## pbehn (Jul 14, 2019)

Gnomey said:


> England win Cricket World Cup: Ben Stokes stars in dramatic victory over New Zealand
> 
> Lewis Hamilton wins record sixth British Grand Prix after Sebastian Vettel crash
> 
> And a great tennis final. Not a bad days sport, shame I was at work for most of it...


I don't know if what I saw was actually cricket lol


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 15, 2019)

Only a 9 hour workday! It's like a freaking vacation on a Hawaii beach!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 17, 2019)

Well, a while back, I posted in the "what annoyed you" thread about being evicted because of the greedy bastards capitalizing on the wildfire that tore into our town last August.
After a considerable amount of effort, I've been able to get me and my cat a a real nice place...still a few hurdles to jump through, but I'm in good shape and should be back on the forums on a regular basis in a few weeks.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2019)

That's great news Dave. Genuinely pleased for you, and hope you settle in without too many snags or problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2019)

Awesome to hear Dave! Say, exactly where was your cat when that fire started???????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 17, 2019)

vikingBerserker said:


> Awesome to hear Dave! Say, exactly where was your cat when that fire started???????


Would you believe that she was at the sliding glass door that afternoon with her ears back and hackles up?
From the time it approached town after noon until I picked her up and put her in front of her food dish (at 7:30), she hadn't moved an inch.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2019)

Felt my interview for a plastic surgery job at Guy’s and St Thomas’s in London went well...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 23, 2019)

Gnomey said:


> Felt my interview for a plastic surgery job at Guy’s and St Thomas’s in London went well...


Are you getting plastic surgery?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

Rochie's little problem with his cooler supplier has been solved. Normally missing a fridge for a couple of days for most of is is not a biggy. As a chef it must be beyond a nightmare. Cool ( yes ....) it was settled as it should and even it was not my problem nor solution i felt pretty good about it all day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 25, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Rochie's little problem with his cooler supplier has been solved. Normally missing a fridge for a couple of days for most of is is not a biggy. As a chef it must be beyond a nightmare. Cool ( yes ....) it was settled as it should and even it was not my problem nor solution i felt pretty good about it all day.


thank you my friend.

yes it is a nightmare especially when i have a wedding on both tomorrow and saturday with the very real prospect of not having enough fridge space to store all the food for both !
was rather stressed for a few hours this morning with phone calls going back and forth, my main fridge should be fixed on monday i am told

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 25, 2019)

Aw man, that would stink!


----------



## at6 (Jul 26, 2019)

vikingBerserker said:


> Aw man, that would stink!


Rotting food always does.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 26, 2019)

My wife................... always does....... well, there are micro seconds!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2019)

Lewis Hamilton on pole as both Ferraris break down

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 2, 2019)

Ok...here's the latest in my "getting evicted so the apartment management can charge fire victims more rent" saga.

I've been working on getting some property (3.5 acres) with a bigass shop and a 3 bedroom/2 bath house (13,00 sq. ft.) and with just a few small hitches aside, I'll be getting into it soon! 

Thought I'd share a few pix of the place - it needs some work, but what the hell, far better than tossing rent money away, right?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 2, 2019)

SWEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2019)

Great news, and it looks the biz !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 2, 2019)

Thanks!

And the best part: no steps! My last place was upstairs - 22 steps up to be exact, which was perfectly fine until I had my wreck.

And I know many of you guys would be able to fill that shop with model kits (both built and boxed), but it'll be home to my '62 Chevy Nova

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 2, 2019)

Happy for you Dave

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 2, 2019)

Happy for you Dave

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 2, 2019)

That place looks great Dave. Very happy for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

Good lair. Hope that you have many happy times there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 3, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> Ok...here's the latest in my "getting evicted so the apartment management can charge fire victims more rent" saga.
> 
> I've been working on getting some property (3.5 acres) with a bigass shop and a 3 bedroom/2 bath house (13,00 sq. ft.) and with just a few small hitches aside, I'll be getting into it soon!
> 
> ...


Nice digs!
BTW
You do know that like all cats its THEIR place, you just happen to live there too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 3, 2019)

Had a Korean War Sherman tanker vet show up at the AHM today. Like all vets we left them get up on their old rides. This guy was 90 years old and walked with a little assistance with a cane but damn if he didn't squirrel up on our M4A3E8 like he was 19 again. Regaled us for over an hour about his time in Korea on top off the tank. Good time had by all!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2019)

Lewis Hamilton overtakes Max Verstappen for late Hungary win


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2019)

Dave, that's awesome my friend!


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 5, 2019)

Really glad to hear that Dave. Smart move. And the place looks awesome.


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 5, 2019)

Only an 8:40 workday! 
Its like being a warrior killed in an epic battle against overwhelming odds and being lifted up by beautiful Valkyries to Valhalla and partying with Odin and all my Northman buds for all eternity!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2019)

England 57-15 Ireland: Eddie Jones' side dominate visitors in World Cup warm-up


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2019)

The damp, cloudy skies have gone, and after virtually three months of wet weather, some cold and torrential, it's been a clear day, with temps around 25C, with forecast for 27+C tomorrow, and continuing for the next 10 to 14 days (I hope), so a bit late, but summer is here !
And it's looking even better in Norfolk and Suffolk next week, so I'm off down there, in the Tin Tent, about Thursday, to visit some WW2 airfield sites !
Can't go before then, as the alternator on the camper van is knackered - I already have a new one, but my tame spanner monkeys can't fit it until Tuesday or Wednesday, as it's a Public Holiday on Monday, and they're away enjoying themselves, just in case this sunny weather is a Government ploy !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2019)

Ben Stokes century leads England to epic Ashes-saving win at Headingley

Wow!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2019)

Won our Lacrosse Semi Final yesterday 16 to 8 so on to a prelim final next week....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2019)

Kingsman: The Secret Service (2014) - IMDb


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 2, 2019)

Redding's Cascade Theatre had an all day event last weekend, showing the original Star Wars trilogy back-to-back - and of course, Stormtrooper Ranch was there!

Had a lot of fun with kids (young and old)!

For those of you who may not be aware, I belong to Stormtrooper Ranch, which is a Star Wars costuming group that mainly focuses on charity events (but we occasionly do fun stuff too, like this movie event).
I am the Tie Pilot in the photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 2, 2019)

girl who was the breakfast waiter this morning was 15 minutes late.

her reason.

trapped in her car by a mouse sat on her dash board and she was too terrified to move.

donned my battle dress, body armor, tooled up with an SLR, grenades and a MILAN launcher and fought of said beast and rescued her !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2019)

No way am I going to call you Sir Gallahad - mouse was probably more terrified !


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Sep 3, 2019)

rochie said:


> girl who was the breakfast waiter this morning was 15 minutes late.
> 
> her reason.
> 
> ...


 when there are no dragons to slay to save the princess from I guess a mouse will do in a pinch!


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 3, 2019)

There's an old saying that if you ever saw the flag flying at anything other than half staff, take a picture.


----------



## rochie (Sep 4, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> when there are no dragons to slay to save the princess from I guess a mouse will do in a pinch!


For all i knew it could've been a dragon in a mouse suit !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 4, 2019)

Always remember this that mouse was probably as afraid of her as she was of it. Just like when you are confronted by a Grizzly or Black Bear in the woods. Just try telling that to the bear as it's gnawing on your leg!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2019)

Italian GP: Charles Leclerc wins in Italy after 'dangerous' defending on Lewis Hamilton


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2019)

The NFL Season is upon us!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 8, 2019)

Gnomey said:


> Italian GP: Charles Leclerc wins in Italy after 'dangerous' defending on Lewis Hamilton


The dangerous is a little exaggerated. I think Leclerc did a great job.


----------



## rochie (Sep 18, 2019)

flying list for the Duxford BoB airshow Terry and I are attending on sunday !

Flying List 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2019)

Hope the forecast rain holds off, as it's a great line-up.


----------



## rochie (Sep 18, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Hope the forecast rain holds off, as it's a great line-up.


bummer just looked at forecast


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 21, 2019)

Collings bomber tour stopped at Worcester, Mass. this weekend. Saw the new additions to the fleet (TF-40N Warhawk, P-38L, and F6F-3N Hellcat). Pixs to follow. Took a ride in the B-24, sat in the P-38, and was told they're giving me one of the original WW2 track links of our Panther Ausf A at the AHM.
Life is good!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2019)

England 35-3 Tonga: Eddie Jones' side battle to opening World Cup win


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 26, 2019)

Was out working in Chino close to Planes of Fame this morning, heard a plane comming overhead, looked up and there was a B29. It was really, really low. Beautiful. A very impressive aircraft.
And if that wasn't lucky enough about 4 hours later on my 3rd load, I'm driving through Yorba Linda( which is about 10 miles west of and over the hills from Chino) I look up and there it is again( at least I asume it's the same one). 
Got a picture of it the 2nd time( although the first time would have been alot better as it was alot lower/ closer if I'd have thought about it quicker) and I'll post it if I can figure out how to zoom in on the plane and then post it on the site.


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 27, 2019)

Oh man, I just realized I posted that in the wrong thread. Should have been in what cheered you up today and I'm not sure how to move it. Oh well. You get the idea.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 27, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> Oh man, I just realized I posted that in the wrong thread. Should have been in what cheered you up today and I'm not sure how to move it. Oh well. You get the idea.



Moved, as you can see...

Only mods can move threads/posts once posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2019)

Russian GP: Lewis Hamilton wins after Sebastian Vettel ignores team orders


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2019)

Yesterday.....Canucks finally showed up for a game


----------



## rochie (Oct 10, 2019)

Recruited another chef for my team today !


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 19, 2019)

In Nov 2002 there was an article in Aviation History about VPB-109 and a combat between two of the unit PB4Y-2 Privateers and a dozen George II fighters. A friend of mine, Bob Berry, was the radio operator in one of the Privateers and his personal experiences were featured in that article.

I though the artwork Jack Fellows created for the article was breathtaking from the moment I saw it. I always wanted a copy and yesterday, after talking to Bob Berry about scanning the original article for him so he could give copies to friends and relatives, I stumbled onto the fact that a limited number of prints of the artwork are being sold. I ordered two, one for Bob Berry and one for myself. I'll get his copy framed and take it to him as a Christmas present. He is 94 years old now, and he is going to love it!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2019)

Nice print, and a very kind and thoughtful gesture.


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 19, 2019)

Took a ride in our M-10 Achilles today. One tick off in the checklist!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2019)

Lovely friends wedding...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2019)

England 19-7 New Zealand: Eddie Jones' side beat All Blacks to reach World Cup final


----------



## at6 (Oct 28, 2019)

Finally got new lenses for my glasses today and now see the screen with them on. I am having to adapt to the new prescription though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 29, 2019)

Got my boney butt in the recliner.
Was a very active 3 day weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2019)

Not so much cheered up, but made me laugh - in astonishment !
Got a e-newsletter from the Imperial War Museum, Duxford, giving the dates for two of next years' airshows, The September show, traditionally the Battle of Britain airshow, is billed as celebrating the 75th anniversary o the Battle - they're only *five years* out !!!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2019)

Hamilton wins sixth Formula 1 world championship at United States Grand Prix


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 3, 2019)

Inspector gave very good marks to the home we are buying. Now we just have to pass our own inspection.


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 4, 2019)

Make sure they used a starter row of shingles when they put on the last roof! No one thinks to inspect that aspect because they think no one is stupid enough to omit that! But my current house had a roof put on it a year before I bought it, passed the inspection just fine, and I did not find out about the serious error on the roof for another 14 years! Then I found out the idiots almost did the same thing to the house next door but were caught in the act by the owner and sent packing. After that I did not trust any roofing company and asked for the advice of a builder I knew, who "introduced" me to an excellent roofing company that did a great job.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. When we first moved in we had massive ice dam issues. Every roof I have had put on extends the ice shield an extra 3 feet.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 4, 2019)

Nothing!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThomasP (Nov 13, 2019)

My 2002 1st generation Toyota Prius just passed 490,000 miles. Total savings in gasoline cost vs a typical 25 mpg non-hybrid car is ~$25,000 US which just happens to be the ~price of a new Prius.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 21, 2019)

Selection Day at USNA. My son got his Marine billet.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 28, 2019)

one of my staff just came in with a holiday request form, asked for 14th to 23rd of December off !

oh how i laughed, then told him no dont be so bloody stupid, stop wasting my time and get out of my office......

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 28, 2019)

rochie said:


> one of my staff just came in with a holiday request form, asked for 14th to 23rd of December off !
> 
> oh how i laughed, then told him no dont be so bloody stupid, stop wasting my time and get out of my office......


How dare he interrupt your forum time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 28, 2019)

at6 said:


> How dare he interrupt your forum time.


exactly !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2019)

Arrived in Ecuador to see the Galapagos!


----------



## at6 (Dec 1, 2019)

Gnomey said:


> Arrived in Ecuador to see the Galapagos!


Why? Is there a tortoise in need of medical attention?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2019)

at6 said:


> Why? Is there a tortoise in need of medical attention?


Plenty of them...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2019)

Start of three week vacation........not visiting tortoises

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2019)

Arrived in the Galapagos. There’s lots of tortoises...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 5, 2019)

I recommend this one:

Turtle Soup Recipe - Creole Turtle Soup | Hank Shaw

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Dec 5, 2019)

The Christmas music you hear playing now led me to recall an incident a friend told me of back in high school.

My friend's father was a minister and as a result he heard of something that occurred at his church during a Christmas pageant.

A group of children were being taught to say, "The baby Jesus was born in a manger and was wrapped in swaddling clothes."

But what they said was "The baby Jesus was born in a manger and a rat swallowed his clothes."

Told this was incorrect and that the correct phrase was "wrapped in swaddling clothes" the childen discussed this and decided that, current Baptist church dogma not withstanding, they had never heard of "swaddling clothes" and had no idea what that meant, but that a child inhabiting a barn might very well be in danger of having his garments consumed by rodents. 

So, for the actual pageant, the children used the "rat" interpretation. 

Too bad they did not get to videotape it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2019)

The Galapagos are amazing. That is all.


----------



## at6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Gnomey said:


> The Galapagos are amazing. That is all.


How many tortoises have you treated[or eaten]?


----------



## ThomasP (Dec 8, 2019)

What if the Hokey-Pokey really is what it's all about?

My deep thought for the week.


----------



## michael rauls (Dec 8, 2019)

Well if it were, that would explain alot of things.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Dec 8, 2019)

I know someone who was addicted to the Hokey Pokey but somehow he turned himself around.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2019)

49ers vs. Saints - Game Recap - December 8, 2019 - ESPN



at6 said:


> How many tortoises have you treated[or eaten]?


So many both giant ones on land and turtles in the water. None treated or eaten though just observed...


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2019)

Day 5 of my vacation....still no tortoises seen in my basement

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 9, 2019)

what colour are these tortoise ?

thinking of building a model......

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2019)

Oh no, not a thread for "Colour Pics for a Turtle I'm Building " !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 9, 2019)

BRILLIANT!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 9, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Oh no, not a thread for "Colour Pics for a Turtle I'm Building " !!!


Well we need something to laugh at now the comedy 110 underrated thread seems to have died down

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 9, 2019)

He hasn't popped in for a while


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2019)

Oh, I wonder why !!!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2019)

Now...... what rlm color would that be then...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Dec 9, 2019)

Looking for something on my computer, instead I found this piece from 2007. I have received e-mails with investment opportunities from Mr Abbot Costello and Mr Lynard Skynerd, so this is not too surprising.

*Thieves Steal Herman Munster's Identity*

By TED BRIDIS (Associated Press Writer)

From Associated PressJune 20, 2007 1:39 PM EDT

WASHINGTON - Did Internet thieves steal Herman Munster's MasterCard number?

Crooks in an underground chat room for selling stolen credit card numbers and personal consumer information offered pilfered data purportedly about Herman Munster, the 1960s Frankenstein-like character from "The Munsters" TV sitcom.

The thieves apparently didn't realize Munster was a fictional TV character and dutifully offered to sell Munster's personal details - accurately listing his home address from the television series as 1313 Mocking Bird Lane - and what appeared to be his MasterCard number. Munster's birth date was listed as Aug. 15, 1964, suspiciously close to the TV series' original air date in September 1964.

CardCops Inc., the Malibu, Calif., Internet security company that quietly recorded details of the illicit but wayward transaction, surmised that a Munsters fan knowledgeable about the show deliberately provided the bogus data.

"The identity thief thought it was good data," said Dan Clements, the company's president.

Clements said evidence indicates the thief, known online as "Supra," was operating overseas. "They really stumble over our culture. He's probably not watching any reruns of `The Munsters' on TV Land."

Herman Munster was portrayed by Fred Gwynne, who died in July 1993.

"Phishing" thieves often trick consumers into revealing financial secrets by sending e-mail requests that appear to originate from banks. A consumer's financial details can be worth $4 and $40 among online thieves, who can use the information to open fraudulent credit accounts.

CardCops eavesdrops on conversations among thieves in underground Internet chat rooms to monitor for stolen credit card numbers being sold or traded. It offers monitoring services to alert consumers whose information is compromised by hackers.

---

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 12, 2019)

Preparing my annual Mistletoe belt .

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2019)

So it turns out the Amazon basin is pretty cool. Just back from 3 days in the Cuyabeno Forest of Ecuador...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2019)

Is this why we have to wait so long in the waiting room??????

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 13, 2019)

That's why they're called "patients" - they bl**dy have to be with Hugh !!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2019)

Nurse: I'm sorry your Doctor is running a little behind.
Patient: Is he with another patient?
Nurse: No, he's with another country.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Barrett (Dec 13, 2019)

"Rodney the Roadrunner" at our front door.
_Beep-beep_...and no coyotes, Wiley or Otherwise, in sight!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2019)

Well today I went up a volcano to 5000m/16400ft to see if I’d get altitude sickness. I didn’t but am bloody knackered...


vikingBerserker said:


> Is this why we have to wait so long in the waiting room??????


Pretty much...



Airframes said:


> That's why they're called "patients" - they bl**dy have to be with Hugh !!






vikingBerserker said:


> Nurse: I'm sorry your Doctor is running a little behind.
> Patient: Is he with another patient?
> Nurse: No, he's with another country.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 14, 2019)

A couple things...

1. Walking out of my office yesterday afternoon to see an F-18 racing down the runway and then pulling up to a max power takeoff. Nice!

2. Just a few more days, and then its off to Germany for Christmas and New Years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 14, 2019)

vikingBerserker said:


> Is this why we have to wait so long in the waiting room??????


See why we refuse to adopt the British health system? The Doctors are never there. They are too busy chasing giant tortoises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2019)

Finally got a decision from the Department of Work and Pensions regarding Personal Independence Payment (replaces the Disability Living Allowance), after being messed about two months ago, having to attend two assessment sessions, the first being re-arranged after travelling over two hours round trip, and waiting an hour, then having the two hour trip and one hour session for the second assessment.
Been 'awarded' the enhanced rate, so from February, I'll be better off by around 25%.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 19, 2019)

Good news Terry


----------



## javlin (Dec 20, 2019)

Got a feel good email today...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2019)

Ahem ............. I seem to have something in my eye .................


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2019)

Wasps 22-28 Harlequins: Kyle Sinckler helps Quins produce incredible comeback


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2019)

I finally finished fixing the "No Parking" sign to my house roof - thankfully, it's only once a year ...................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Colkid (Dec 24, 2019)

I am enjoyiing this Christmas season.
Merry Christmas to all. 
I am looking forward to wonderful 2020.


----------



## at6 (Dec 24, 2019)

And a Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## michael rauls (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas to everyone!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 26, 2019)

Saw Rise of Skywalker at the cinema.

means i have seen all 9 episodes at the cinema when they were first released.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2019)

Day late but made it home for Christmas!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 27, 2019)

All I got for Christmas was a lump of coal. No I didn't take pictures because I used it to heat up the Pork and Beans that I received last year.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 28, 2019)

Got a tentative approval to paint the nose art on the our new B-17 once it gets closer to being finished.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Dec 28, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Got a tentative approval to paint the nose art on the our new B-17 once it gets closer to being finished.
> View attachment 565344


Which B17 is it. Wouldn't happen to be the one at Chino would it?


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 30, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> Which B17 is it. Wouldn't happen to be the one at Chino would it?


No, in Florida I think.. Once part of the Evergreen Museum. Part of the deal to buy a number of their birds. B-17, P-38, Neuiport 28 ,etc. They bought it before 909's crash as a replacement for the planned retirement of Mac's ride. It's going to be a flyer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 30, 2019)

Now that cheered me right up. Thanks.


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 30, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Now that cheered me right up. Thanks.


me too !
Here's a link for the background story
2019 Collings Foundation / American Heritage Museum Annual Magazine


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2019)

49ers beat the stinking Seahawks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 31, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> 49ers beat the stinking Seahawks!


You'd stink too if all you ever ate were fish.


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 31, 2019)

at6 said:


> You'd stink too if all you ever ate were fish.


Hey! That's a fishist comment!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 1, 2020)

So I'm a fishist. I'm also proud of it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 1, 2020)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 1, 2020)

That is truly funny.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 2, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 565591


Look! A teutonic tuna!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 2, 2020)

at6 said:


> So I'm a fishist. I'm also proud of it.


Well, I guess there are different "schools" of thought on that...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 6, 2020)

Channel surfing.

Landed on a "B" movie called flying WW2.

Plot has a 757 flying through a storm and emerging in the middle of the night during a WW2 air battle.
the 757 is then buzzed by Me 262's.
Cuts to inside the cabin and two history geeks are reading a book on WW2 aircraft, they point to a pic of a Ju 87 then inform the captain they saw He111's being escorted by Ju88's !

They then say the 757 has emerged over a Luftwaffe air raid on St Nazaire in 1940.

it is then engaged in a furious dog fight with 4 Me 262's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 6, 2020)

Has all the makings of an Alt-History thread Karl

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 6, 2020)

The 2015 movie, surprisingly, won two awards.....Flight World War II - Wikipedia


----------



## rochie (Jan 6, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> The 2015 movie, surprisingly, won two awards.....Flight World War II - Wikipedia


i gave up when the pilot did a full power dive in the 757 and didnt pull up until he was below 2000 ft


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2020)

It must be true - it's in a movie ..........................
Tried watching a similar [email protected] movie on Prime over Christmas.
A group of GI's, in Normandy - armed with an assortment of 'civvy' weapons, including a Winchester - repeated firing without once cocking the weapons, plastic helmets from a toy store, mixed personal equipment and atrocious field craft.
Gave up when a German sniper opened up with a fully automatic bolt action hunting rifle, and he was dressed in a mix of black SS and Panzer uniform, sitting in full view on a tree branch !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 7, 2020)

Week off work !


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2020)

That's the kitchen gone to the dog's then !


----------



## ThomasP (Jan 7, 2020)

(sung/recited to the pattern of 'I scream, you scream, we all scream, for ice cream')

I scream
You scream
The police come
It's awkward

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 9, 2020)

This is finished....................
I can get back to my GB's!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Jan 9, 2020)

Fabric covering in 1/48 scale????

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 10, 2020)

rochie said:


> Channel surfing.
> 
> Landed on a "B" movie called flying WW2.
> 
> ...


Wikipedia says there was a schwarm of pre production prototype jets flying escort for the He-111s that were acting as pathfinders for the Ar 234 strike package. I'm pretty sure that the Mk 108s couldn't penetrate the plot armor on the 757 in any event...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThomasP (Jan 11, 2020)

While driving today I noticed an Auto Repair Garage with a sign saying the following:

"We use only essential oils and all our parts are gluten free"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2020)

Been needing a new bookcase for some time now, as all the current shelves are full, and _*every*_ horizontal surface in the house has a pile of books on it - including parts of the floor !!
I've been dallying over getting the Ikea 'Billy / Oxberg', with glass doors, in oak finish, which costs £125, so not too bad - but then there's a whopping £40 for delivery - *and* I'd have to struggle to un-pack and assemble it !!
Just found one, used but in good, nearly new condition, and of course assembled, 1 mile away from me, for £50.
I be a happy bunny !
Oh, and I've just ordered a new office chair, all singing, all dancing - with a massage function too !!
(No Jan, it doesn't come with a Swedish blonde bird !)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 11, 2020)

I too use Gumtree here, some great bargains.
Some even if I use Once is cheaper than renting tools.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2020)

49ers beat Vikings for 1st playoff win since 2013


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2020)

The 49ers win!

One game from the Super Bowl!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 12, 2020)

Took a short ride in our M4 Sherman when it got moved to the display floor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2020)

World War Two Lancaster Bomber being rebuilt in Newquay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2020)

Strange, extended nose on that Lanc - wonder if it's a Lincoln with a Lanc nose grafted on to the front ?


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 13, 2020)

It could be the distortion from a wide angle camera lens


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2020)

That's what I thought at first, but look at the length from the transport joint, in front of the cockpit, to the front of the nose.
Also, the length from the front wall of the bomb bay (which is the rear wall of the bomb aimer's compartment) to the front of the nose.
The Lanc has a slight slope from the windscreen to turret, whereas this is straight, and longer, like the Lincoln.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 13, 2020)

Gnomey said:


> 49ers beat Vikings for 1st playoff win since 2013



Boooooooo.........


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 15, 2020)

Son was laid off at the end of 2019, part of the horrendous down-turn in the forest industry here in B.C.. Today he was hired for another job, without an interview. They just told him to show up prepared to work

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Jan 19, 2020)

The wife got me an early birthday present.
.........but I guess that does mean I'll be a year older here in a few days.


----------



## ThomasP (Jan 20, 2020)

I was at the airport the other day and the couple in front of me were talking. I heard the man say (with a hint of sadness in his voice):

"The TSA took my peanut butter."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Son was laid off at the end of 2019, part of the horrendous down-turn in the forest industry here in B.C.. Today he was hired for another job, without an interview. They just told him to show up prepared to work


----------



## at6 (Jan 20, 2020)

I turned 70 on the 5th and can now say that I truly am an "OLD FART". At my favorite tobacco shop, they call me Bernie Sanders because the kids there think that I look like him. So I just tell them that if I'm elected, there will be a Toilet paper Tax. If you have money to flush I want it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2020)

Happy Birthday my friend!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2020)

Happy birthday you old as rock 😁


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 20, 2020)

Happy B-Day Larry. All the best


----------



## michael rauls (Jan 20, 2020)

Happy birthday! Hope it's a great one👍


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2020)

Packers vs. 49ers - Game Recap - January 19, 2020 - ESPN


----------



## at6 (Jan 21, 2020)

Thank you each and every one of you. Internally, I still feel and think like an 18 year old. It's the [email protected] body that keeps saying no.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2020)

England in South Africa: Mark Wood shines in Johannesburg


----------



## michael rauls (Jan 25, 2020)

Went to take a look at the hourly weather report for tonight on weather.com, well they have a new symbol for fog that looks identical to the "bacon" rating symbol here. Its just grey instead of red. Anyway, it gave me the opportunity to lean over toward my wife, show her the forcast image for tonight, and say" look hon, there's a 10% chance of bacon tonight"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2020)

Premiership: Harlequins 41-14 Saracens - Quins thump relegated Sarries


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 29, 2020)

After 6 years on grader and dodging muppet drivers I move on to D10 dozer next week. Three times this week I had to duck out of the way, the last time I would have been hit if I hadn't moved. This was after I told the idiot that he wouldn't fit between me and the berm. To paraphrase the Muppet Commander...."these guys are getting worser and worser"


----------



## michael rauls (Jan 30, 2020)

Just turned 55, which impressed me as niether good or bad in and of itself but then I realized I can clean up on all those senior citizen discounts now.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 30, 2020)

Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 30, 2020)

Happy B-day Michael

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2020)

Happy Birthday Michael.
Me ? The pain has eased off from f***ing horrific to just bl**dy painful, so that's a bonus !
Maybe I can sleep tonight, and possibly stand and walk almost normally tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2020)

Joining all. Happy Birthday Michael.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks guys! Really appreciate it.


----------



## michael rauls (Jan 30, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Happy Birthday Michael.
> Me ? The pain has eased off from f***ing horrific to just bl**dy painful, so that's a bonus !
> Maybe I can sleep tonight, and possibly stand and walk almost normally tomorrow.


Sounds like at least things are heading in the right direction. I can empathise. Im just hopping my knees hold out till 62.


----------



## at6 (Jan 31, 2020)

michael rauls said:


> Just turned 55, which impressed me as niether good or bad in and of itself but then I realized I can clean up on all those senior citizen discounts now.


O h to be young like you again. Happy Birthday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 3, 2020)

Only a ...drumroll please... 8:15 workday!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 5, 2020)

I was walking my dog along the road next to the river before dawn this morning. It was quiet, peaceful. I could hear an osprey high overhead, bragging about the fish he just caught. And then I heard a gentle but definite sound, "swoosh..." It sounded like a vehicle going by but there was none to be seen. Then I looked up and saw a flight of birds had just gone over, heading east, into the sunrise. I have never heard the "sound of wings" so distinctly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 5, 2020)

MIflyer said:


> I was walking my dog along the road next to the river before dawn this morning. It was quiet, peaceful. I could hear an osprey high overhead, bragging about the fish he just caught. And then I heard a gentle but definite sound, "swoosh..." It sounded like a vehicle going by but there was none to be seen. Then I looked up and saw a flight of birds had just gone over, heading east, into the sunrise. I have never heard the "sound of wings" so distinctly.


Sounds beautiful. I think my favorite sound in the world, or set of sounds, is that almost silence but the faint sound of a light breeze blowing through the pine trees when you get somewhere really isolated up in the mountains ocasionaly punctuated by the raspy echoing call of a Raven circling overhead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 9, 2020)

Just got done watching Midway. Imo, it was really, really good. Ya there were a few things wrong here and there but really enjoyed it. Thought they struck a good balance between allowing you to witness a historical event and was also, I believe entertaining enough for the average joe with just a passing knowledge of the war or even none at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 16, 2020)

Talked to the vet and we were both quite surprised to find that the slowly increasing anemia that my dog's bloodwork has shown for the last 3.5 years has cleared up. All is normal. I can only assume it is due to the "senior" dog food I switched her to a couple of months back. She'll be 15 years old in June but maybe she'll hang around for a while longer.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
9 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 16, 2020)

MIflyer said:


> Talked to the vet and we were both quite surprised to find that the slowly increasing anemia that my dog's bloodwork has shown for the last 3.5 years has cleared up. All is normal. I can only assume it is due to the "senior" dog food I switched her to a couple of months back. She'll be 15 years old in June but maybe she'll hang around for a while long


That's a grand doggie bed she's got!


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 16, 2020)

Found out today that the powers that be have agreed to give us a German Seehund mini sub I found for the CF. It's one of seven left.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 18, 2020)

MIflyer said:


> Talked to the vet and we were both quite surprised to find that the slowly increasing anemia that my dog's bloodwork has shown for the last 3.5 years has cleared up. All is normal. I can only assume it is due to the "senior" dog food I switched her to a couple of months back. She'll be 15 years old in June but maybe she'll hang around for a while longer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 570049


She's beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 18, 2020)

She's a mix of a Rhodesian Ridgeback and a Labrador Retriever and I can confirm that is a very good combination indeed, especially if you want to run with your dog.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 19, 2020)

Finally got my file upload abilities back after not being able to almost three months. A half a dozen or so Pilot's Notes awaiting to be uploaded to the forum including the huge B-36 one

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 19, 2020)

Oh, good! I have the B-36J model dash one and recently got one for the XB-35.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2020)

Six Nations 2020: Italy 0-17 Scotland - Hogg, Harris & Hastings with tries


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 25, 2020)

Finished off my Korean war Sherman Tiger paint project after 34 weekends...and was immediately bored 60 seconds later.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 29, 2020)

Going skiing tomorrow


----------



## ThomasP (Mar 3, 2020)

Ran across this about 15 years ago, and came across it in my files yesterday. Possibly it has already been posted somewhere on this forum, but if not, enjoy.

British Military Performance Evaluations
The British Military writes EPR's (officer fitness reports). The form used for Royal Navy and Marines fitness reports is the S206. The following are actual excerpts taken from people's "206's".... 
- His men would follow him anywhere, but only out of curiosity. 
- I would not breed from this Officer. 
- This Officer is really not so much of a has-been, but more of a definitely won't-be. 
- When she opens her mouth, it seems that this is only to change whichever foot was previously in there. 
- He has carried out each and every one of his duties to his entire satisfaction. 
- He would be out of his depth in a car park puddle. 
- Technically sound, but socially impossible. 
- This Officer reminds me very much of a gyroscope - always spinning around at a frantic pace, but not really going anywhere. 
- This young lady has delusions of adequacy. 
- When he joined my ship, this Officer was something of a granny; since then he has aged considerably. 
- This Medical Officer has used my ship to carry his genitals from port to port, and my officers to carry him from bar to bar. 
- Since my last report he has reached rock bottom, and has started to dig. 
- She sets low personal standards and then consistently fails to achieve them. 
- He has the wisdom of youth, and the energy of old age. 
- This Officer should go far - and the sooner he starts, the better. 
- In my opinion this pilot should not be authorized to fly below 250 feet. 
- This man is depriving a village somewhere of an idiot. 
- The only ship I would recommend this man for is citizenship. 
- Works well when under constant supervision and cornered like a rat in a trap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 4, 2020)

ThomasP said:


> Ran across this about 15 years ago, and came across it in my files yesterday. Possibly it has already been posted somewhere on this forum, but if not, enjoy.
> 
> British Military Performance Evaluations
> The British Military writes EPR's (officer fitness reports). The form used for Royal Navy and Marines fitness reports is the S206. The following are actual excerpts taken from people's "206's"....
> ...


Have met one or two of them


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2020)

Cracking bluebird powder day!


----------



## rochie (Mar 4, 2020)

Start of 8 days of work and off on a 3 day walking trip in Northumberland, hopefully the start of me getting rid of some excess weight

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2020)

Don't overdo it then Red Two - just 60lb in the bergen, and only two mags of 7.62, and keep it short per day, just 30 miles in 6 hours per day should be gentle enough ............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 5, 2020)

Nice looking doggie

Finally broke down and saw a hand surgeon and am going to have surgery to get rid of the trigger finger issue I've been having with my right ring finger for nearly two years. I will hopefully finally be able to flip people the bird with my right hand while driving for a change, soon.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2020)

Another cracking days skiing...


----------



## javlin (Mar 5, 2020)

My son Garrett has been in the service about four years finished his training for E-5 a couple of weeks ago still in Misawa,Japan he no longer looks like my kid but a young Man now  Kevin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 6, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Don't overdo it then Red Two - just 60lb in the bergen, and only two mags of 7.62, and keep it short per day, just 30 miles in 6 hours per day should be gentle enough ............


I wish. 
Couldnt lift 60lbs these days, never mind tab carrying that much. 

Discovered i am very unfit yesterday!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2020)

Long weekend.......started!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2020)

Amazing days skiing...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2020)

I can't believe it's four years now....😳😲😆😂😟😢


----------



## rochie (Mar 8, 2020)

reading the first few pages of the "most overrated aircraft of WWII thread"


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2020)

Cracking weeks skiing!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Mar 15, 2020)

Finally got my grandfather clock fully restored. It's from Germany made of wood from the black forest... oh and its over 100 years old. We are still trying to determine its exact age but not sure how yet.




I keep it in my model shop.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 18, 2020)

Found a 12 pack of toilet paper at the local convenience store last night. Good thing as I was running low. Looked both ways as I was exiting the store to make sure no one was waiting outside to steal my treasure!!!

Pretty sad day, when the highlight of your day is finding a package of TP at the store.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2020)

Lucky.
That said, my ex-wife has just brought me some TP from her office, so I'm OK for a couple of weeks.
About time those selfish tw*ts that are stockpiling woke up and realised that the more they do this, the worse things will get.


----------



## rochie (Mar 19, 2020)

did a good thing !

we have a wedding at the hotel on sat 28th, poor girl is beside herself, ringing up every day asking if we are shutting down.

she rang today whilst i was in the office, she was saying she wished her wedding was this Saturday 21st not the 28th as then she knew it would be going ahead.

so i said to the events manager who was on the phone with her to put it on speaker phone.

"hi" i said to the girl"do you want to have your wedding on Saturday ? i can do it if you wish just say the word and we'll have it organised it for you"

after she spoke with a few of her family and got back to us we have moved her wedding forward a week and she is now not worried about a UK shutdown stopping her big day !

feel all warm and fuzzy inside now

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2020)

You just made this little girl's year, good on ya mate!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 19, 2020)

Good stuff Karl


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2020)

Nice one Karl.


----------



## rochie (Mar 20, 2020)

film crew in the hotel have just asked the General Manager "the sun is a bit too bright, can you do something about it please ? "

knobheads !


----------



## Marcel (Mar 20, 2020)

rochie said:


> film crew in the hotel have just asked the General Manager "the sun is a bit too bright, can you do something about it please ? "
> 
> knobheads !


What? You've got sun in England?


----------



## rochie (Mar 20, 2020)

Marcel said:


> What? You've got sun in England?


so i am told !

no windows in my kitchen


----------



## rochie (Mar 20, 2020)

just heard i get my Mini Cooper back today, been in for repairs since 16th February after hitting Debris from a blown down building on the motorway !


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2020)

Some friends have been in touch, by'phone, to see if I needed anything, with one of them bringing me some milk and toilet rolls.
Another friend, who moved to the Welsh coast with her new husband a couple of years back, has started an on-line 'virtual pub', so that we can all keep in touch and have a chat, just as if we were in the local ! ( all pubs are now closed, due to Covid -19)
The beer is cr*p though - tasted like coffee !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 26, 2020)

Scored some toilet paper. WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 13, 2020)

Recorded a song with my 11 year old son (no, I'm not allowed to let you hear it). It was fun to make some music together. Was the first time I used my all-linux home studio-in-a-laptop.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThomasP (Apr 16, 2020)

The 4-year old daughter of a friend told me a joke today via FaceTime:

Annah: "Why are pirates called pirates?"

Me: "I don't know. Why?"

Annah: "Because they Arrre!"

She delivered it complete with the side-look pause thing.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2020)

Found this one for an acceptable price, most of the time they cost.... 😲😳🤯

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2020)

Seem to have my mojo for modelling back


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2020)

Hope you've got enough glue then !


----------



## rochie (Apr 19, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Hope you've got enough glue then !


Bit pissed off, sun was shining in through my window the other day and warmed up the glue in the tube enough for it to start leaking out 

got enough left for now though !

bloody global warming

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

I have a cat. Theo is his name. Now Theo thinks it is his god given right, to get food right after the long legs. Thats us lot. And as a ruler he does not want to wait too long untill diner. Then he turns into a mob heavy. Looking straight at you with the remote on the table and his claw behind it. Would be such a shame it this device was splattered al over the floor now, wouldnt it. I called his bluff a few times. Searching for the batteries under long forgotten places on the ground tought me he is not bluffing.
Today it was more or less the same. Be it it was not the remote, but the flowers i bought. Lillies, big ones, in a big vase. As we were late because of the nice weather he did not fool around long. Starting to chew on one of the leaves, he soon realised it did not get the attention he wanted. So he stretched and took on one of the flowers, and as a wrestler took it down. And as fast as he still is, he jumped our of harmes way by leaping on the ground . Looking with a kind of smirk towards us as saying "told you so" . What he did not plan was the sea of water comming from the vase. This tsunami caught him. Right in the kisser. I tell you now, there is nothing more funny as a pissed off, very wet cat, that knowes he has been licked. Made my day. 
Ofcourse i will lock my bedroom door tonight. I am not a fool. Scared yes but not a fool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 23, 2020)

Just received my 3d resin printer in the mail. Thought long and hard about it until I realized I could create my own resin parts and varius flight crew in different poses. I think I will try to print out the insides of the visible ball turret for the bomber I'm working on. And... perhaps making stuff for other folks that can't be found anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 23, 2020)

Looking forward to this


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 24, 2020)

Found a 20 pack of toilet paper at the store today!!!! Once again, it's pretty sad when the highlight of your week is finding TP at the store.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 24, 2020)

The idiocy seems to have died down around here as well


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 27, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> I have a cat. Theo is his name. Now Theo thinks it is his god given right, to get food right after the long legs. Thats us lot. And as a ruler he does not want to wait too long untill diner. Then he turns into a mob heavy. Looking straight at you with the remote on the table and his claw behind it. Would be such a shame it this device was splattered al over the floor now, wouldnt it. I called his bluff a few times. Searching for the batteries under long forgotten places on the ground tought me he is not bluffing.
> Today it was more or less the same. Be it it was not the remote, but the flowers i bought. Lillies, big ones, in a big vase. As we were late because of the nice weather he did not fool around long. Starting to chew on one of the leaves, he soon realised it did not get the attention he wanted. So he stretched and took on one of the flowers, and as a wrestler took it down. And as fast as he still is, he jumped our of harmes way by leaping on the ground . Looking with a kind of smirk towards us as saying "told you so" . What he did not plan was the sea of water comming from the vase. This tsunami caught him. Right in the kisser. I tell you now, there is nothing more funny as a pissed off, very wet cat, that knowes he has been licked. Made my day.
> Ofcourse i will lock my bedroom door tonight. I am not a fool. Scared yes but not a fool.



I'd still sleep with one eye open, even behind a closed and locked door. Cats are sneaky SOB's and will find a way to get you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThomasP (Apr 27, 2020)

from: "https://images.slideplayer.com/15/4504897/slides/slide_3.jpg"

and:

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 27, 2020)

Bad Ol' Putty Tat!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 30, 2020)

Got my call back for work 10 minutes ago. Still two weeks away but a load of relief. I haven't found out why yet but several employees were terminated with no explanation. This includes the guy that was hired first.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 30, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Got my call back for work 10 minutes ago. Still two weeks away but a load of relief. I haven't found out why yet but several employees were terminated with no explanation. This includes the guy that was hired first.


good news Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (May 2, 2020)

Some of you may recall that my cat Booshy (Bushido) passed away last January.

I had been wanting to place a small Torii Gate at the head of his grave and could not find any that would work (too small, too big, non-traditional, etc.) so I set about making my own.

Well, after 3 months of working on it in my spare time (note: when I say "spare time", it's accompanied by hysterical laughter), it's finally done!

While this may seem rather solemn, it cheers me up that I've actually accomplished something and this was very important to me, so win-win.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2020)

Very nice Dave

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 2, 2020)

Thanks, Geo!


----------



## at6 (May 3, 2020)

A beautiful piece of work Dave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 3, 2020)

Great stuff Dave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 4, 2020)

Thanks guys!

Got the Torii Gate put in place at the head of Bushido-san's grave today.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 4, 2020)

Just got an email from the company. Its official, back to work on the 13th. Shift is now 14 on/14off for the summer. Time to buy some extra underwear............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2020)

Took delivery of this today - Nissan X Trail 2.5L auto Columbia 4 x 4.

Driving the camper van for day to day use is not always convenient, and more so now with the COVID lock down - very good chance of being stopped by the Police, thinking I'm on a jaunt somewhere.
May seem like an odd time to buy a used car, but due to the lock down, car sales have, of course, plummeted, and there's some great deals to be had if one looks around. This was already reduced by £500, and I managed to negotiate a further £100 reduction, and get a full 12 months MoT (the annual safety test in the UK). The car is in very good condition inside and out, with a full service history and two previous owners, the first for ten years, and apparently 'sailed' through the MoT test. The dealer gave the car a full service and valet, plus a brand new battery and spark plugs, and delivered it free of charge too !
Just need a few hours - or days - to read the manuals, in order to figure out how all the 'bells and whistles' work, as well as the Sat Nav thingy !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 5, 2020)

Should have got more off for having the steering wheel placed on the wrong side. Gotta love the onboard navigation. With stricter laws concerning cell phone usage in cars here in B.C., placing my phone in front of the speedometer is frowned upon


----------



## GrauGeist (May 5, 2020)

wow Terry, very nice!!


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2020)

Thanks chaps. The steering wheel is on the correct side, but the roads aren't !!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2020)

Should have gotten more taken off for not being a Jeep.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2020)

I had a Jeep Cherokee once - not bad, but a bit cramped, especially after having had a Range Rover, and thirsty too !


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2020)

Very nice Terry, but the hair dressers van had a lot of character and the thought of you driving around giving people hair perms was quite funny to me.


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2020)

Ah yes, the old Vitara hairdresser' car - that went in 2011, how time flies !


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2020)

The Role of Tranexamic Acid (TXA) in Military Trauma: Current Practices and Implications for the Future - PubMed

Been trying for a few years to get this paper published and there it is...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 5, 2020)

Well done Hugh. First step to the Nobel


----------



## T Bolt (May 8, 2020)

Nice Terry. I’ve been thinking about trading my van in for a new truck for a while now. Might be a good time to look around for some deals


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2020)

Yep, there's some good deals out there, in the UK at least, so I'm guessing it's the same in the USA.
A BBC item a couple of days ago reported that UK car sales had plummeted to lower than the lowest recorded level, in 1946, due to the COVID crisis. The journalist must have an Honours degree in "Stating the Bleedin' Obvious" !!!


----------



## Marcel (May 10, 2020)

Got a new laptop. Had fun kicking off Windows 10, installing Manjaro Linux and my own desktop environment. It now boots in under 5 seconds.


----------



## MIflyer (May 16, 2020)

I was out for a run and saw a lawnmower out "grazing" all by itself. No operator required. It was electric and I wonder if it knows enough to plug itself in for a recharge. Just think, put one in the yard and it will relieve you of that chore.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2020)

MIflyer said:


> I was out for a run and saw a lawnmower out "grazing" all by itself. No operator required. It was electric and I wonder if it knows enough to plug itself in for a recharge. Just think, put one in the yard and it will relieve you of that chore.



They are becoming more and more common. They are programmed, run on a continuous schedule all week long, and yes they charge themselves. They have docking stations, and return to it to charge on their own.

https://m.stihlusa.com/products/imow/


----------



## at6 (May 17, 2020)

Another day without catching the China Virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (May 17, 2020)

I went running by there one day a few weeks ago and the Cylon Lawn Mower had encountered a tree and gotten confused. I guess that is probably a relatively rare occurrence. At least it did not try to chop down the tree.


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 20, 2020)

Proud Papa of one of the newest USMC 2nd LTs!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 20, 2020)

Congrats to the youngling Greg


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 20, 2020)

He did it all on his own. It's been his dream from at least middle school. A school project "What do you want to do when you grow up?"
He researched it and followed through. All through high school he knew what he wanted and planned accordingly. Applied to the Academy, jumped through all their hoops. Got passed over his senior year, reapplied. Spent weeks tracking down medical records and getting the necessary medical clearances. Applied for Platoon Leader's Course through the Marine recruiters, in case he got passed over a second time by the Academy. 
I remember the day he called when he got the phone call from our representative, congratulating him on his acceptance. He was on cloud nine. And now after four years of hard work he's made it. I can't wait until he comes home, so I can squeeze into my old uniform and give him a salute.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 21, 2020)

Had my car insurance renewal come in for the families 3 cars, it had jumped almost £500 for the year !

called them up to ask if they can do better and got it reduced by £465, so pretty happy with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 21, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Proud Papa of one of the newest USMC 2nd LTs!


Congratulations and well done to him


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2020)

Congrats to your son Greg, well done.
Sounds like a good deal there Karl.


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 2, 2020)

My dog Bessie had her 15th birthday yesterday. I bought her a cake. Note that the cover is not off it yet. You can guess why.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2020)

I don't think she approves of the cover being on.


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 2, 2020)

I am not sure if she is more disgruntled over having to wear a leash inside the house or the cover being on the cake.

I gave her a piece of the cake after supper last night. She threw it up. I think that she had eaten too much rich food, including a generous serving of South Carolina style pulled/chopped pork BBQ at both lunch and supper. I gave her a little piece of cake this morning and it was no problem.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 6, 2020)

Yay! Scale Model Supply in St Paul avoided the destruction and looting that took out so many nearby businesses.
I guess that really steep basement stairwell was sufficient deterrent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 7, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Yay! Scale Model Supply in St Paul avoided the destruction and looting that took out so many nearby businesses.
> I guess that really steep basement stairwell was sufficient deterrent.


Looters are not modelers. Building a model would be work to them.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 7, 2020)

And what's the point of smashing an unfinished model?


----------



## at6 (Jun 8, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> And what's the point of smashing an unfinished model?


Me, I don't smash them, I finish them eventually.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 9, 2020)

Sometimes Nature does things that can't be explained and we can only speculate.

Recently, I noticed that a wildflower that was planted many years ago at the head of another cat's grave (little Sasha, a sweet girl kitty who lead a long and happy life) has leaned all the way over to Booshy's grave.
I've never seen this before - when these plants bloom, they put up a woody stalk that's about 2 feet high covered in small branches with flowers. This one is almost 6 feet in length!

I'd like to think that perhaps Sasha is sharing her flowers with Booshy this year (I know, sounds corny, but I'll stick with that explanation)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Friendly Friendly:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 9, 2020)

Very cool Dave

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 9, 2020)

Got my car back on the road again !

after the crash in February where i hit debris of a farm building blown down and across both carriageway of the road.
i had it fixed then we went into lockdown, a month later drove it again and a suspension spring snapped and rubbed a groove into sidewall of the tyre.
another 2 months later it is finally fixed again !

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2020)

And you're getting three weeks to the gallon !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 9, 2020)

Airframes said:


> And you're getting three weeks to the gallon !


yes went out in it today was f*****g annoyed when the fuel gauge dropped from full to almost full !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2020)

Yeah, and you only did 75 miles !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2020)

Since I sold my faithful "Tin Tent" (camper van) a couple of weeks ago, I've been looking for a suitable caravan (trailer, for our ex-Colonial cousins) to permanently site within easy reach of Duxford, and museums etc in East Anglia.
After missing out, or being beaten to the sale at the last minute on several, today I finally found and bought one, and I'm arranging to have it delivered and sited on the camp site I've used at Scole, on the Norfolk / Suffolk border.
It's a four berth, fully equipped with everything required, and should provide a great "home from home" as a base for airshows and touring around former WW2 airfield sites and museums in the region.
Needless to say, I'm now a happy bunny, and I'll post some pics in my "Travels of Tel's Tin Tent" thread when I get it sorted.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2020)

Congrats, Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks my friend !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

Nice , and good for you.


----------



## at6 (Jun 29, 2020)

Wish I could jump the pond to travel with you.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks chaps.
Visitors are welcome, by appointment. Just bring bacon - and beer !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2020)

Jolly good news old chap....one shall down a alcoholic beverage of quality, to celebrate this investment....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 29, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> Jolly good news old chap....one shall down a alcoholic beverage of quality, to celebrate this investment....


Indeed!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2020)

The thought of Terry traveling around in a hairdresser's vehicle always brought a smile to my face. Good for you Terry!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks awfully old chap, and I just might join one !

Quit with the hairdresser's car - I only had it for a year, and got sick of being called Quentin, or Rupert !
Anyway, I now have this, so there !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2020)

Surprised that you weren't called Theresa....will one invest in a Mk. II Land Rover and be called Brutus? 😉


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2020)

I had a Series III Land Rover for 10 years,, fully kitted out for serious off-road work - it's name was painted on the wings and tail ..... SLUF !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2020)

Outlive any of today's ca....veh....contraptions! 😉

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2020)

Yep, and it's still going, and is now 42 years old !!
Maybe I should have kept it, as they're worth a fortune these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2020)

....or get a:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThomasP (Jun 29, 2020)

I was driving along MN Hwy 77 today and the programmable overhead traffic sign read:

"Who's afraid of speeding tickets? Raise your right foot."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 30, 2020)

Still no "Kung flu".


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2020)

Nice Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2020)

thanks David.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2020)

Couple of pics of the inside of the "new" van, sent to me by the seller - more pics to follow in the "Tin Tent" thread, when I get it on site.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 2, 2020)

Not trying to steal your thunder Terry and congrats on a great looking trailer... er... caravan .

As many of you may remember we lost our 3.5 year old golden tabby in April to sudden cardiac arrest.

Sent my daughters yesterday to the shelter to get a new little guy and apparently it was buy one get one free.

With that said, on the left let me introduce Mochi (2 months) and on the right, Leviathan Hobbes (3 months).

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2020)

Great stuff - cute little furry bundles.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2020)

They are allready planning world domination by the looks in their eyes.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 2, 2020)

Nice looking mouse hounds Tim

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## WATU (Jul 2, 2020)

West Ham beating Chelsea 3-2.


----------



## rochie (Jul 2, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> Not trying to steal your thunder Terry and congrats on a great looking trailer... er... caravan .
> 
> As many of you may remember we lost our 3.5 year old golden tabby in April to sudden cardiac arrest.
> 
> ...


fantastic

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2020)

WATU said:


> West Ham beating Chelsea 3-2.



Go Hammers....About time the Hammers pulled their fingers out.....say nothing Karl.....

Thought for a while Westham would be swapping places with my other team Leeds United.....still not out of the woods yet....


----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Go Hammers....About time the Hammers pulled their fingers out.....say nothing Karl.....
> 
> Thought for a while Westham would be swapping places with my other team Leeds United.....still not out of the woods yet....


I've given up on football mate, too much diving, feigning injury and VAR have killed it form me !
didnt even know Spurs were playing !


----------



## at6 (Jul 3, 2020)

Still not dining on Wuhan Lung Oysters.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 3, 2020)

Raspberry season is upon us!!!
Picked two gallon buckets full yesterday.
Today enjoying the fruits of my labor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 3, 2020)

Love raspberries. Ours are still a month away


----------



## at6 (Jul 3, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Raspberry season is upon us!!!
> Picked two gallon buckets full yesterday.
> Today enjoying the fruits of my labor.


So when are we having Raspberry Pie?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2020)

Yeahh i want to see results!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 3, 2020)

at6 said:


> So when are we having Raspberry Pie?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

Too crunchy for me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2020)

The baby back ribs that are currently in my smoker...

Happy 4th of July everyone!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2020)

Hamilton penalised for collision as Bottas wins


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 6, 2020)

Finding a picture I downloaded over a decade ago.

Caption: "For Sale, 1974 Toyota Corolla, 1500 Original Miles"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 6, 2020)

Gnomey said:


> Hamilton penalised for collision as Bottas wins


Too bad Albon failed to make that move stick.


----------



## bdefen (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm fortunate enough to have regular "cheer me up" occurrences. Harvesting my garden garlic yesterday was my most recent. Drying for a few weeks in my carport. Hardneck variety.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2020)

Tasty!


----------



## bdefen (Jul 9, 2020)

About 75 bulbs. If I dry them correctly, they'll keep 'til Christmas, anyway.
Plant them on Halloween. They sprout, and then winter over just fine. Growth starts up again in February.
July harvest. From Boise, Idaho.


----------



## Skyediamonds (Jul 9, 2020)

Just found out that my attorney is one of the best top 10% lawyers on the planet! That gave me a much-needed peace of mind. He also has a special rating the is bestowed & recognized by fellow jurist. Ahhhhhh .....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2020)

After a rather busy week.....a weeks Annual leave...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2020)

Man, I jealous of you my friend, enjoy!


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 10, 2020)

Yesterday I was changing the tube in a MLG tire on a Cessna 150 and found that due to the design of the wheel it is very hard to get the valve stem up where you can access it. There is not enough of the valve stem sticking up to enable you to grab it and pull it out far enough to put air in it, which will cause it to pop up into position.

I pointed this problem out to the A&P I was helping and he went and got a special tool that screws onto the valve stem and enables you to pull it up.

Then I got to thinking. Back around 1986 the elderly lady I lived next door to gave me a box if stuff she was throwing out. The biggest item was an old black dial telephone. But there was also a small box with three valve extenders in it. People used to screw them on the valve stem in cases where the wheel or hubcap limited you access to the stem. I looked around today and found that little box of valve stem extenders. They should be perfect the next time I need to handle that problem.

I can't tell you what I got for Christmas most years but that little box of valve stem extenders came down through the years intact and just in time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 10, 2020)

71 lbs of freshly butchered pork,
including 15 lbs of smoked, thick cut bacon!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 13, 2020)

Saw Neowise comet last night. With zero light pollution around the pit it was pretty impressive. Hoping it holds out until I get home and am able to photograph it

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 14, 2020)

“Sniffle valve”.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> “Sniffle valve”.


That does sound like a thing in a Harry Potter book, now dont it?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 15, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> 71 lbs of freshly butchered pork,
> including 15 lbs of smoked, thick cut bacon!


 
Shoot me your address and leave some on your front porch and I'll be over to pick it up in a short while Smoker hasn't been used in a while, smoked pulled pork sandwiches sounds good right about now.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 17, 2020)

Did an acoustic gig with my band yesterday. In a garden, nicely outside with the public listening with a beer or wine on their balcony, totally corona proof. Was great to be out and performing again.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jul 23, 2020)

Skyediamonds said:


> Just found out that my attorney is one of the best top 10% lawyers on the planet! That gave me a much-needed peace of mind. He also has a special rating the is bestowed & recognized by fellow jurist. Ahhhhhh .....


Which Country/State? Which specialties?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2020)

England v West Indies: Stuart Broad puts hosts on verge of victory


----------



## ThomasP (Jul 27, 2020)

Earlier today, I stopped alongside the road to enjoy the sunset. I watched a Squadron of dragonfly flying low over the wet prairie. It was half an hour or so before sunset and they were approaching from the west, toward me, using the sun to blind their mosquito prey. These were fairly large dragonfly, with wing spans of about 4". Combat cruise is about 20 mph, with Vmax of 32 mph in level flight. They have no restrictions on maneuver, and design load factor is 30G at 1.5 grams. They routinely pull 20G in flick maneuvers and break turns, just for fun. The dance of their flight was beautiful, and the sun glinting off of their wings and bodies was a light show. It was very relaxing, and I found myself smiling.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2020)

England v Ireland: Hosts wrap up six-wicket victory on ODI return


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jul 30, 2020)

Gnomey said:


> England v Ireland: Hosts wrap up six-wicket victory on ODI return


Cricket.... what I feed to my fish...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 3, 2020)

Been married 24 years today

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

Good for you! Congrats.


----------



## at6 (Aug 3, 2020)

CONGRATS ARE IN ORDER LAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 3, 2020)

Congrats to you and the missus Karl


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2020)

Man, if I only could find a woman with little or no standards................... 

Seriously, thats just awesome my friend. Congratulations to you both!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 3, 2020)

Thank you all, my wife is very lucky

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2020)

Belated congratulations Red Two.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2020)

Congrats Karl and SWMBO...!


----------



## rochie (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks Gentlemen


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

rochie said:


> Thank you all, my wife is very lucky



Buy this shirt I dare you....

Damn My Wife Is A Lucky Woman Men's Tshirt

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 4, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Buy this shirt I dare you....
> 
> Damn My Wife Is A Lucky Woman Men's Tshirt
> 
> View attachment 590899


If i did i suspect my model shelves might mysteriously collapse when i am next out of the house !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 6, 2020)

Just applied to work 14/14. If it goes through every weekend will be 14 days long


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 6, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Just applied to work 14/14. If it goes through every weekend will be 14 days long



My previous employer, all of the mechanics and pilots were 14/14. They loved it. As the safety guy my position was 5/2 unfortunately.


----------



## rochie (Aug 6, 2020)

Just had a cal from my General manager, looks like we are opening the hotel at the end of the month !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 8, 2020)

Well its official, barring any new advice from the government, I'm back at work on the 26th of this month !
Only opening Thursday to Sunday for now but will be back on full pay.
have thoroughly enjoyed being off work for 5 months but am glad i have a job to go back to !

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 8, 2020)

Finding Graeme’s March 31, 2018 posting of Ryan Teledyne’s safety film.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2020)

Good to hear Karl.


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 9, 2020)

A friend of mine urged me to try divining, using two bent pieces of SS tubing. It worked. Yesterday I made a couple of improvements to his rig, wooden dowels to hold the tubing. It worked even better. I have no idea why or how it works, but does.

Only, when I am using the rods the Right one also unerringly locks onto and tracks panel vans. There ought to be a way to make money off of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 9, 2020)

Back in the '70s, we had a guy come out to our farm and dowse a well for us. He nailed it and even told my dad how deep he would have to go to hit water, again nailing the depth


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2020)

English Premiership rugby’s back...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 14, 2020)

MIflyer said:


> A friend of mine urged me to try divining, using two bent pieces of SS tubing. It worked. Yesterday I made a couple of improvements to his rig, wooden dowels to hold the tubing. It worked even better. I have no idea why or how it works, but does.
> 
> Only, when I am using the rods the Right one also unerringly locks onto and tracks panel vans. There ought to be a way to make money off of that.



When i first read it I though you said diving, and I was trying to figure out what kind you werre doing with 2 bents pieces of SS tubing,


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 14, 2020)

You suck the air through the tubes. Wasn't I clear?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Deadeye18 (Aug 17, 2020)

Finally got my hands on a repro 58cal 1841 "mississippi" and its dandy! Can't wait to shoot it.It took the sting out of being made redundant last Friday.


----------



## rochie (Aug 17, 2020)

My in laws got me this !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 17, 2020)

Very cool, Karl


----------



## rochie (Aug 17, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Very cool, Karl


Sure is, they are pretty good to me !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 17, 2020)

Now that is a very cool gift. Besides that it is a honey of a plane.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 18, 2020)

17th wedding anniversary today. Crazy how the time flies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 18, 2020)

Congrats to you and the missus Alder.


----------



## Dash119 (Aug 18, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## at6 (Aug 18, 2020)

There is a Vulcan on display at Castle Air Museum. Strangely attractive and I'm not one for jet thingies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Barrett (Aug 20, 2020)

Today's high in Phoenix appears to be c. 112. And yes--that is cause for cheer. We're over 40 days of consecutive temps of 110 or more. The previous record was 19, I believe.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2020)

rochie said:


> My in laws got me this !
> 
> View attachment 592138


 Now wait a second, you've been married to the same woman for 24 years and her parents got you this??????
What sorcery is this!!!!!!????!!!!????!!!!


----------



## rochie (Aug 21, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> Now wait a second, you've been married to the same woman for 24 years and her parents got you this??????
> What sorcery is this!!!!!!????!!!!????!!!!


What can i say, I'm a likable sort of guy !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Aug 21, 2020)

8-19-20 garden harvest

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> 17th wedding anniversary today. Crazy how the time flies.


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 21, 2020)

Congratulations my friend.


----------



## at6 (Aug 21, 2020)

Congratulations.


----------



## rochie (Aug 22, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> 17th wedding anniversary today. Crazy how the time flies.


Belated Congratulations Chris


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2020)

And belated congratulations from me, too, Chris.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 22, 2020)

Thank you all


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2020)

Crawley's 267 leads England run-fest


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2020)

Mia san mia!

FC Bayern München defeated Paris Saint-Germain 1:0 to win the Champions League!

European Champions!


----------



## rochie (Aug 24, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Mia san mia!
> 
> FC Bayern München defeated Paris Saint-Germain 1:0 to win the Champions League!
> 
> European Champions!


Bayern were the best team this year and massive bonus of Neymar not lifting the trophy, worst diver in world football


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

rochie said:


> Bayern were the best team this year and massive bonus of Neymar not lifting the trophy, worst diver in world football


Neymar is not a diver. He is a swimmer who sometimes stand up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 24, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Neymar is not a diver. He is a swimmer who sometimes stand up.


You describe him better than i did


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2020)

rochie said:


> Bayern were the best team this year and massive bonus of Neymar not lifting the trophy, worst diver in world football



Yeah he was doing his best diving during the game too.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 27, 2020)

Been looking to buy a Over/Under shotgun for a few years now. Browning hiked their prices up this past spring so I put it on the back burner. So Last weekend I was in the local sporting goods shop and they had a used Browning Citory 725 on the shelf, looked like new so I bought it. Got it home last night, determined it was a model from 2016, but taking it apart I don't think it has even been shot, or if it has very little. No marks on the wood, no power residue in the choke tubes or even on the threads when I take the tubes out. I'm happy.
Shotgun even came with a lifetime warranty through the retailer I bought it through, can't go wrong with that.
Picture is not of my gun, but similar. Now I need to get out a break some clay pigeons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/53924972


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 6, 2020)

GregP (who isn’t Greg) posting the lyrics of “There I was, flat on my back” by Bob Stephens on the P-39 vs P-40 thread.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/formula1/54048534

Buttler guides England to series win


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 6, 2020)

My bad. The song is “Give me operations”.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 15, 2020)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Been looking to buy a Over/Under shotgun for a few years now. Browning hiked their prices up this past spring so I put it on the back burner. So Last weekend I was in the local sporting goods shop and they had a used Browning Citory 725 on the shelf, looked like new so I bought it. Got it home last night, determined it was a model from 2016, but taking it apart I don't think it has even been shot, or if it has very little. No marks on the wood, no power residue in the choke tubes or even on the threads when I take the tubes out. I'm happy.
> Shotgun even came with a lifetime warranty through the retailer I bought it through, can't go wrong with that.
> Picture is not of my gun, but similar. Now I need to get out a break some clay pigeons.


Got two of those Browning over and unders that were my dads, 12 and 20 gauge. Absolutely beautiful guns. Last time he used them was no later than the mid 1960's because I don't even remember it, so my guess is that they're from the mid to late 1950's.
I've got to get out and try then out sometime


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 19, 2020)

I was cheered today by the fact that one of the most beautiful creatures I have ever been privileged to live with is no longer is in pain and no longer has the indignity of having to be carried outside to use the bathroom. That bad portion of her life was mercifully short. I'd like to think I was at last the companion that was worthy of a dog like her.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 19, 2020)

Requiem in Pacem.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 20, 2020)

RIP, Beautiful.


----------



## rochie (Oct 2, 2020)

Engine warning light on my car turned out to be a cracked flexi pipe attached to the exhaust, £90 to fix !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 2, 2020)

Replaced the 2010 Ford Escape I have that has 256,000 on a 3.0 V6 with a 2015 Chevy Colorado with 48,000 one user miles one it. Nice to have a vehicle again that I don't have to stop and add oil to as I drive it (well, not quite that bad, but its close) and don't have to listed to what I think is the timing chain rattle at stop lights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2020)

lol Nothing like that timing chain rattle. Congrats!


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 2, 2020)

What about Click and Clack, the Tappet brothers?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 2, 2020)

Remember those old Car X commerials, Rattle, Rattle, Thunder, Clatter, Boom, Boom, Boom, don't worry call the Car X man, well that was the noises my Ford Escape was making.


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 2, 2020)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Remember those old Car X commerials, Rattle, Rattle, Thunder, Clatter, Boom, Boom, Boom, don't worry call the Car X man, well that was the noises my Ford Escape was making.


That has a nice beat! Did you copywriter it yet?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2020)

Westham 3 Leicester 0


----------



## Marcel (Oct 7, 2020)

Finally bandpractice yesterday with real guitar amps, just fully plugged in. Last time was in February, so it's been a while. We've been playing acoustically a couple of times, but man I missed the noise of my fuzz pedal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2020)

3 week vacation starts today...............................

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2020)

Passed the first part of my surgical exams...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 8, 2020)

Well done Doc!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2020)

Well done doctor!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2020)

Great !!! Keeping my fingers crossed for the next ones.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2020)

EASA to approve the 737 Max for return to flight. Great news for my company.

Boeing 737 Max is safe to fly again, Europe's aviation regulator says

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 17, 2020)

managed to offload my terminally sick mini cooper and buy a new car !

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 18, 2020)

Cleaned part of the basement...hey it's the little things sometimes, you know?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 18, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Cleaned part of the basement...hey it's the little things sometimes, you know?


Very true


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 18, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Cleaned part of the basement...hey it's the little things sometimes, you know?


I did that when I was laid off in April; five green garbage bags full. Funny how most of it was my stuff... you know...stuff for a rainy day stuff..........funny


----------



## rochie (Oct 18, 2020)

my Brother and I have to clear out my parents house now that my parents have both died, dread to think what discarded military kit and ordnance he has stashed away if his bedside drawer is any indication ! 

edit.....

not saying it cheered me up they have died, just replying to Geo !
we didn't get along but i'm not that mad at them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 18, 2020)

Pears are ready to be picked!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 21, 2020)

Pick up my new car 10am tomorrow morning

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 21, 2020)

rochie said:


> Pick up my new car 10am tomorrow morning


What'd you get?


----------



## rochie (Oct 21, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> What'd you get?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 21, 2020)

Very slick


----------



## rochie (Oct 21, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Very slick


Cheers Geo, editing on this kindle is brutal !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2020)

Oh.. cytryna.


----------



## rochie (Oct 21, 2020)

Wurger said:


> Oh.. cytryna.


lemon ?

i hope not 

Oh Citroen, now i get it 
Sorry my friend, i was a bit slow there !


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 21, 2020)

Very cool Karl


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2020)

rochie said:


> lemon ?
> 
> i hope not
> 
> ...



No problemo.  I forgot to explain. But you really got it correctly.  The nick "cytryna" is a very popular name for the Citroen cars here in Poland. As memo serves it has been still in using since the pre-war time.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2020)

Scotland 48 - 7 Georgia


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 27, 2020)

Just got a phone call from camp confirming my new shift schedule. 14 day weekends start shortly


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 29, 2020)

Wow., I'm lucky to get a Saturday off, and I have to be available for Sunday's unless I put in a request ahead to make sure I can get it off


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## DBII (Oct 29, 2020)

I just made Master Sergeant! Beer call in Texas. First round on me!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 29, 2020)

Texas is a big place. Could you narrow it down a little?
Basically, if I'm heading down I-35, which exit do I take?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Oct 29, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Texas is a big place. Could you narrow it down a little?
> Basically, if I'm heading down I-35, which exit do I take?


You heading to Fort Hood or Austin? I am just next door, Just north of Houston in the Conroe area. Were you heading and I can tell you where the warbirds are hiding.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 29, 2020)

Ah, forget it. I'll never make it back before my bedtime.
Anyway, have one for me.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/54725357

England win 2020 Six Nations title


----------



## at6 (Nov 1, 2020)

Gnomey said:


> Passed the first part of my surgical exams...


And the patient survived?


----------



## at6 (Nov 3, 2020)

I finally got my internet properly functioning again. Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2020)

Done good with the new Car there Karl....


----------



## rochie (Nov 3, 2020)

Wurger said:


> Oh.. cytryna.


seems you were correct my friend !

have given the car back as it developed an engine fault the day i picked it up, they tried but didnt fix it so they can have it back


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2020)

Sorry to hear that Pal.


----------



## rochie (Nov 3, 2020)

Wurger said:


> Sorry to hear that Pal.


thanks mate !

better news though, i have been given a print of the battle for Arhem bridge from my parents house, signed by Major General John Frost himself

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2020)

I voted today with security provided by the Canadian Special Fowl Services, "The Cobra Chickens". Not a single person stepped out of line.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 8, 2020)

Just found out new Animaniacs cartoons are coming November 20 to Hulu.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/54944629


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2020)

Have been cheered up quite a bit over the past few days, with the birth of my new Granddaughter on 11/11 Remembrance day, Parents, Bubs and Grandparents all doing well. 

First Pic meeting Winifred Rose on Friday, second on Saturday. Most proud of my Son Aaron and his lovely wife Charlotte .....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2020)

You do know you have to give her back at some point in time now do you? Again congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2020)

Yeah..... had to give her back yesterday when she decided it was time to eat and she exercised her little lungs......


----------



## rochie (Nov 16, 2020)

Many congratulations Wayne


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Have been cheered up quite a bit over the past few days, with the birth of my new Granddaughter on 11/11 Remembrance day, Parents, Bubs and Grandparents all doing well.
> 
> First Pic meeting Winifred Rose on Friday, second on Saturday. Most proud of my Son Aaron and his lovely wife Charlotte .....
> View attachment 602001
> View attachment 602002



Congratulations!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2020)

That's awesome, congratulations!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2020)

Congratulations Wayne !


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 16, 2020)

Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks Very much Guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2020)

England beat Ireland as Jonny May Stars


----------



## rochie (Nov 23, 2020)

My month long car saga is coming to an end !

Bought a 4 year old car on 23 nov, engine warning light came on on first day i drove it.
Give them a chance to fix it, got it back a week later, warning light came on same day again.
They were supposed to contact me asap on that day but didnt so i told them to take car back and find me another.
3 weeks later i am picking up a car today !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2020)

Glad to hear the saga is nearly over - hope the "new" one is OK.


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 23, 2020)

rochie said:


> My month long car saga is coming to an end !
> 
> Bought a 4 year old car on 23 nov, engine warning light came on on first day i drove it.
> Give them a chance to fix it, got it back a week later, warning light came on same day again.
> ...


That’s telling ‘em. If only I could have done that with my wife.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 23, 2020)

Two things: First, I opened a box stored since hurricane Katrina (15 years ago) looking for something and found missing books thought lost.




""

Second: My first revisit to Battleship park, USS Alabama, in over 20 yrs and photoed the F9F-5P still damaged after Katrina but found a MiG-17 not yet on display. My youngest son in law, a by the book Coast Guardsman and polite southerner said when I went to take these photos, " Mr. Ed that is a restricted area." To which I replied, "Wait here to see where they take me."

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 23, 2020)

special ed said:


> Two things: First, I opened a box stored since hurricane Katrina (15 years ago) looking for something and found missing books thought lost.
> 
> View attachment 602812
> ""
> ...


 SCORE!


----------



## rochie (Nov 23, 2020)

Nice shots


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 2, 2020)

*WARNING THEIR NOW FOLLOWS A POSITIVE POST ABOUT eBay*

Yes I am just as surprised as you are I have had several experiences with eBay that have left me in danger of grinding my teeth down to stumps but for once I am positive about a dealing.

Some months ago I purchased a kit from a central European dealer I didnt check the kit when it arrived apart from a quick look to make sure I had a box of sprues and not a box of newspaper (which happened to a friend) When I got round to checking the kit I found a major part was missing, even though it had been months I contacted the seller and he did his best to sort me a replacement. To no avail the kit had been the last of a small run and although they didnt have to they offered me a refund.

So thank you trinitymews2 you have brightened my day.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2020)

That's good to hear, and well done by he dealer.
I've only had one or two small problems when using e-bay, and the rest of the time all has been fine.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2020)

Finally some good news!

Boeing gets 737 MAX order boost from Ryanair: sources

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Dec 3, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Finally some good news!
> 
> Boeing gets 737 MAX order boost from Ryanair: sources


Great news for the aviation industry, maybe not so good for the future of air travel for the masses.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2020)

pbehn said:


> Great news for the aviation industry, maybe not so good for the future of air travel for the masses.



I still see it taking another two years or so to return to normal. And that is after this pandemic ends.


----------



## pbehn (Dec 3, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I still see it taking another two years or so to return to normal. And that is after this pandemic ends.


The normal will be a different normal, people are already discussing Ryan Air charging to use the overhead lockers in the cabin.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2020)

Thought that was Easy Jet ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2020)

pbehn said:


> The normal will be a different normal, people are already discussing Ryan Air charging to use the overhead lockers in the cabin.



Thats nothing new for Ryanair. A few years back they removed two of three of the lavatories on their aircraft, installed 6 more rows of seats, and started charging a Euro to use the one lavatory left.

They are a typical LCC.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2020)

Quins earn bonus-point win at Gloucester

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/55204300


----------



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2020)

This made me smile today -- the small white box was packed in the large brown box for a delivery from the Czech Republic
Definitely secure packaging !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 14, 2020)

go big or go home, as they say !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 14, 2020)

Crap day at work but got home and found these waiting for me from the Netherlands !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2020)

rochie said:


> Crap day at work but got home and found these waiting for me from the Netherlands !
> 
> 
> View attachment 605037


Must be RLM-26.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Dec 16, 2020)

Today I was cheered up by my discovery that the local Walmart once again has Vanilla Coke in stock


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 16, 2020)

I was cheered up by the rediscovery of my long lost copy of Dan Hampton's _Lords of the Sky._


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2020)

visit from my baby grand daughter today...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2020)

What, she can walk already ??!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2020)

Airframes said:


> What, she can walk already ??!!


Why walk when you can drive?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2020)

A bit young for a licence though !


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 20, 2020)

Airframes said:


> A bit young for a licence though !


License? What's that, Grandpa?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 21, 2020)

...speaking of which, I finally renewed my license today. I’ve been putting it off to the last minute because I had to deal with a third party eye test. I never thought I’d miss going to the DMV. Thanks COVID.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 22, 2020)

The new wish for the new year: always stay negative.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 22, 2020)

One more day of work after today and I'm off for 7

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 22, 2020)

T Bolt said:


> One more day of work after today and I'm off for 7



Tomorrow is my last day as well until the 4th of January. 11 days off if you count the weekend. Free paid vacation.

My company shuts down every year over Christmas and New Years on a paid break for all. Last year I added some actual vacation to it and went to Germany for 3 weeks. Not happening due to Covid restrictions this year though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 23, 2020)

And that’s a wrap. The work year is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2020)

My bottle of mead.


----------



## rochie (Jan 1, 2021)

Started a new exercise regime today.
My fitness level is every bit as bad as i feared but did ok !
But boy my knees are in terrible shape

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jan 6, 2021)

Went skiing at our local resort. 20 miles from my house. Fun!

Bogus Basin | Idaho Mountain Recreation Area and Ski Resort


----------



## jgreiner (Jan 7, 2021)

Nothing. Absolutely..........nothing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 7, 2021)

I'll have plenty of time to cheer up after I'm cremated and sent home in a cereal box.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 7, 2021)

Ooo. A cereal box. Look who’s having tea with the Queen. I’d love to have a cereal box. My wife will just empty out the vacuum cleaner bag with my remains into the trash.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2021)

Oehhh such fancy boys with boxes and wives. My remaines will be taken care of by the local wildlife and scattered as scat over the land.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Oehhh such fancy boys with boxes and wives. My remaines will be taken care of by the local wildlife and scattered as scat over the land.


So you do plan to become sh!t?


----------



## PlasticHero (Jan 17, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Oehhh such fancy boys with boxes and wives. My remaines will be taken care of by the local wildlife and scattered as scat over the land.


Signed up at RAF Museum to take the #LancasterChallenge2021. If I hike 80k in the next 4 months, I get a tee shirt. Saw a hawk sitting an a deer's ribcage and it made me think of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 17, 2021)

I'd be lucky to get 4k over 80 months


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2021)

Luxury !
I'd be happy with 4 meters in 8 days !!

On a brighter note, today I received notification that I will get the Ritixumab infusion on 2nd February, two weeks from now. This is the 12 to 18 monthly infusion which provides immense relief from pain and stiffness, and extremely improved mobility. The last infusion was in April, 2019, and I was due to have another in March last year - which didn't happen due to the Covid situation.
Hopefully, I'll be able to get back to something approaching a "normal" life, instead of struggling and hurting all the time.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 18, 2021)

Good to hear that Dogsbody


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks, Red Two. Looking forward to being able to move around again, without the pain and discomfort.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2021)

Got to watch the first flight of the new F-15EX today. Beautiful airplane. 

 BiffF15


The Air Force’s New F-15EX Eagle Just Took To The Sky For The First Time (Updated)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2021)

Had the first of two infusions of Ritixumab toady - second infusion, as a "booster", in two week's time.
Been a long day, up at 06.00 (after zero hours sleep !! ), then the ambulance transport was delayed due to traffic accidents on the M6 Motorway, arriving at 09.00, instead of 07.45, and got to the hospital, 10 miles away, at 09'45.
Sat there until 17.30 hrs, with a tube in my wrist, not really comfortable due to tiredness, then collected by ambulance at 18.00 and arrived home at 18'45.
Still a bit stiff, mainly through lack of rest and sleep, but already feeling the effects, some of which will be the "kick start" infusion of steroids, pre-Ritixumab infusion, and, so far, lack of pain - wonderful !!
Now hoping for a good night's sleep, for a change, and see how things are tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 4, 2021)

One day closer to Friday!!!


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 4, 2021)

Modelling and beer

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 4, 2021)

fastmongrel said:


> Modelling and beer
> View attachment 611452


Bartender: What'll it be?
Drunk: Two hurricanes and a corona!
Bartender: Here. That'll be $20.20!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2021)

England 6-11 Scotland: Finn Russell orchestrates first Scottish win at Twickenham since 1983


----------



## Marcel (Feb 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 7, 2021)

Going for my Covid19 jab this evening.


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 7, 2021)

fastmongrel said:


> Going for my Covid19 jab this evening.


Drive, bike, or bus there! Beware the jabberwalk, my son!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2021)

fastmongrel said:


> Going for my Covid19 jab this evening.



I registered to get mine, but I am in a low tier group. Will probably be months.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 7, 2021)

fastmongrel said:


> Going for my Covid19 jab this evening.


Which one will you get?


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 7, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Which one will you get?



Oxford Astra Zenica. Very patriotic a British developed vaccine, made not far from me 🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧


----------



## Marcel (Feb 7, 2021)

fastmongrel said:


> Oxford Astra Zenica. Very patriotic a British developed vaccine, made not far from me 🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧


That's a traditional vaccine, I believe. Not the modern mRNA one. So you will have only one shot?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2021)

Marcel said:


> That's a traditional vaccine, I believe. Not the modern mRNA one. So you will have only one shot?


Still 2 shots. All the vaccines are regardless of type.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 7, 2021)

Gnomey said:


> Still 2 shots. All the vaccines are regardless of type.


Ah, didn’t know that, thanks!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2021)

Got an "invitation" for my Covid jab on Friday, but it has to be postponed for another four weeks, preferably longer, as the Ritixumab infusion I had last Tuesday, effecting the immune system, will prevent the vaccine working properly.
At least i know I'm "in line" for the jab, so that's good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 11, 2021)

My neighbors across the street are up and around! A couple of weeks back they were feeling very sick and tested positive for the Chinese WuFlu. They are both in their 80's so I was very worried about them. I have been taking them food and medicine and vitamin supplements recommended by my brother the pharmcist. But they actually got in their car and went somewhere this morning, so they must be a lot better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 13, 2021)

Ice skating in the Dordtse Biesbosch. Great to finally be able to skate on real ice in the wild. My last time I taught my youngest son how to skate and now he is so much better, skates circles around me nice break from Covid lockdown. Sorry for the picture being rotated. Somehow the meta data from the iPhone does not work on the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/56047922


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2021)

Had the second Ritixumab infusion today - eight hours sitting in a chair in hospital, but hopefully worth it.
There was a very marked difference between slowly shuffling into the hospital at 08.30 this morning, and _*walking*_ out at 17.00 hrs this evening - still a bit stiff, to be expected after sitting for eight hours, but remarkably more "loose" and mobile, and only very mild aches, again mainly due to sitting for so long.
OK, some of this, as with the first session, may be the effects of the large, pre-infusion dose of steroids, but I can certainly feel the difference, even at this very early stage.
So I now need to see what the next few days bring, as the treatment hopefully starts to take effect properly, but for now,, I'm ready for a good night's sleep, with a great reduction in pain and discomfort - the four glasses of Cabernet Sauvignon maybe helping here !

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 16, 2021)

Ritixumab
That's no palindrome, but that word is as weird looking forward as backward.
Please get lots better.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 17, 2021)

Thanks very much.
I should have had this treatment a year ago, but the Covid thing delayed all treatment until now.
It's still early days, as it can take between a few days and a week or two before it becomes fully effective, but I'm already feeling some benefit, having had a pain-free, full night's sleep, and waking up without any stiff muscles or aching joints. Standing and walking is much easier too, although not yet up to marathon standard !
I'm hoping that, within a day or two, I can get back to the modelling bench - my hands and fingers already have better articulation, but I don't want to risk stressing anything too soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Feb 17, 2021)

Happiness is power and heat, along with a hot shower. Power has been out since Sunday night. House got down to 38F.... Probably could have opened the refrigerator for a little heat... Still have potential for losing power due to rolling blackouts, but that should be gone by Friday sometime. The wife now wants some method for us to make our own power to keep the house going when the grid goes down like this. Hmm...might mean that I get another new welder!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 17, 2021)

Hope you get sorted soon - I lost my central heating from Saturday to Monday, and it wasn't pleasant !
It was warmer outside ( minus 4C ) than inside the house ( minus 5C ) !!!


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 18, 2021)

My bird is 75 years old today. I did some polishing but it still needs some and I'd like to point out that I give polishing classes and charge very reasonable rates.

And it will be 85F here today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2021)

Nice !
There used to be one of these at my aero club, back in the mid 1980's to early 1990's (don't know what happened to it after that ), and although it was nice, it was painted dark purple / blue colour, which I never thought really suited the shape of the aircraft. Another used to visit now nd then, and looked great in an overall "cream" finish, with gold cheat lines.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 18, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> My bird is 75 years old today. I did some polishing but it still needs some and I'd like to point out that I give polishing classes and charge very reasonable rates.
> 
> And it will be 85F here today.
> 
> View attachment 613128


He or she is lovely.


----------



## special ed (Feb 18, 2021)

In the 70s, at Lakefront airport New Orleans, there was a very pretty, well cared for Ercoupe. One day my friend and I stopped to talk to the owner and discovered he was a student pilot with 121 hours. His explanation was that he was not interested in flying cross country or giving rides but just flying on perfect flying days. Sort of going fishing on a nice day, only for an aviation nut. Since my friend was a CFI, he asked if they could go up as he had never been in an Ercoupe. Afterward, I asked how was the man as a pilot and my friend said he was a competent VFR pilot.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

A tiny p-38. Must be a blast flying it. accept one engine no guns and etc etc


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2021)

Marchant scores twice as Quins beat Sale


----------



## rochie (Feb 22, 2021)

Got new shelves fitted to my existing unit.
small issue is they sent wrong colour but not worth sending it back, 
I bought a matching flat pack book case to use as extra shelves as i dont have space for another one and actually ended up costing less than just buying new shelves to fit !

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 22, 2021)

A dose of spray stain and it'll match! What brand unit?


----------



## rochie (Feb 22, 2021)

TheMadPenguin said:


> A dose of spray stain and it'll match! What brand unit?


Brand is called "Metro" over here in the UK


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## T Bolt (Feb 24, 2021)

Just scored a 3-day weekend

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 26, 2021)

My oldest son, my wife and me all scored negative on the Covid test. And with the first symptoms a seen 7 days ago an being symptoms free for more than 24 hours, my youngest son is allowed to come out of isolation. And the weather is still good, so we’re going to enjoy some sun now.

very proud of my youngest son, taking his symptoms seriously, asking for the test himself, volunteering to go in isolation immediately and keeping that up for a week. Quite impressive for a 12 year old and he protected us from getting Covid.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2021)

That's great news Marcel.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 27, 2021)

What a great kid.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2021)

My Paella


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 27, 2021)

Excellent news! Hope you all continue to stay healthy and there are no lingering side effects for the youngster.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2021)

Long weekend coming up so having a days holiday FRIDAY to make it longer.....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2021)

Only working a 3 day week this week vs the 7 day stretch of last week...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 9, 2021)

My friend who was in ICU with Covid for a week can come home today.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Mar 9, 2021)

Juventus v Porto. Ronaldo getting nutmegged from 10 yards to concede the winning goal, a great game and that was just comedy gold.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 12, 2021)

Just signed up to get my Covid shot next Thursday March 18th.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2021)

I’m registered but still cannot get mine.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 12, 2021)

Never thought I'd see the day where I would look forward to having a needle shoved into my arm!

Just got the confirmation e-mail, and I will be getting the Moderna Vaccine, so that's 2 shots in the arm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/56386696

Also had both my shots of Pfizer so all jabbed up...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 13, 2021)

Gnomey said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/56386696
> 
> Also had both my shots of Pfizer so all jabbed up...


Are you taking a jab at those us who are yet to be poked?


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 15, 2021)

Got the appointment to get the first dose of Pfizer Wednesday

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2021)

at6 said:


> Are you taking a jab at those us who are yet to be poked?


Perhaps a little, the pros of being at the head of the queue because of work...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 15, 2021)

I plan on getting the "One and Done" from Johnson&Johnson in April.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 17, 2021)

New Zealand just won the America's Cup! That cheered me up!

Team New Zealand storm to victory in America’s Cup, beating Luna Rossa - YouTube


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 17, 2021)

It's also St Paddy's Day on this side of the world! Here's some U2...

U2 - Electrical Storm (William Orbit Mix) - YouTube


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 17, 2021)

at6 said:


> I plan on getting the "One and Done" from Johnson&Johnson in April.



No idea what is it, but congrats!



nuuumannn said:


> New Zealand just won the America's Cup! That cheered me up!
> 
> Team New Zealand storm to victory in America’s Cup, beating Luna Rossa - YouTube



Congrats to you, too!



nuuumannn said:


> It's also St Paddy's Day on this side of the world! Here's some U2...
> 
> U2 - Electrical Storm (William Orbit Mix) - YouTube



I didn't know sbout this "St Paddy' day"! I learnt something new! Thank you.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2021)

One and done is a covid injection. 1 shot deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 17, 2021)

I found an album full of old photos in my Laptop!


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 18, 2021)

Just had my first dose of the Pfizer and have a date to get the second. It feels like a big weight has been lifted off my shoulders.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 18, 2021)

Only bad thing about actually getting the COVID shot is I loose a valuable reason to avoid people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2021)

Quins score nine tries against Gloucester

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/56470393


----------



## rochie (Mar 23, 2021)

Booked both my covid vaccine jabs

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2021)

Scotland best France in Paris


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2021)

Just had first dose of covid vaccine

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 30, 2021)

Just been for a blast on my motorbike. Didn't go far but had a great ride in the sunshine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 6, 2021)

Got my first Mordena shot....four months until the second one

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 7, 2021)

Just now had my second shot. Still in the observation room waiting out the 15 min

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 8, 2021)

When I learned I could do this:

This is red and blue text.
This is Courier New text.
This is small and big text.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 8, 2021)

Just got my first actual desk computer.
(see “What Annoyed You Today“)


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 8, 2021)

My dog. He's a damned good'un.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2021)

England through to Six Nations final


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 11, 2021)

I just moved to a new boarding house!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2021)

Westham 3 Leicester 2 Hammers are doing well Karl...

and got to babysit my granddaughter for a few hours this afternoon....Oh and on Holidays for 2 weeks....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Apr 12, 2021)

Drove over to the airfield and sneek a peek at Texas Raider in the hanger, yesterday,


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2021)

I am looking forward to seeing B-17E “Swamp Ghost” at the Pacific War Museum in Pearl Harbor/Hickam this summer. She is still unrestored though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 12, 2021)

Wayne Little said:


> Westham 3 Leicester 2 Hammers are doing well Karl...
> 
> and got to babysit my granddaughter for a few hours this afternoon....Oh and on Holidays for 2 weeks....


Spurs are not, though i have given up on football due to all the diving and also var is ruining it.
Hammers are doing great, Lingard looks like a new man after his exit from man utd


----------



## at6 (Apr 17, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am looking forward to seeing B-17E “Swamp Ghost” at the Pacific War Museum in Pearl Harbor/Hickam this summer. She is still unrestored though.


I don't think that they plan on restoration.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2021)

at6 said:


> I don't think that they plan on restoration.



That is what I gather as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2021)

Quins thrash Worcester to go fourth

Verstappen wins classic as Hamilton recovers


----------



## N4521U (Apr 18, 2021)

This little girl, Kady! 10 weeks old, a Moodle, Maltese x Poodle no shedding!
I am the bad guy, I put her to bed at night. Annie is her hero because she rescues her from the laundry in the morning! She does sleep the night thru without whining!!!! A plus.....!
She is the Best dog tho will follow us everywhere and does not bark. But, my hands and arms are in shreds. A keeper.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 18, 2021)

She's a beauty.


----------



## rochie (Apr 19, 2021)

Cute pup Bill


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 20, 2021)

Just watched several different versions of "Up In The Air Junior Birdmen". I can still make the hand goggles. That's a big deal when you have arthritis.


----------



## DBII (Apr 22, 2021)

Attention in the area. The B29 Doc will be at the LSFM from May 5 to May 9. Lone Star Flight Museum is located at the old Ellington Air Force base between Houston and Clear Lake Texas. Guess where I'm heading?


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 22, 2021)

DBII said:


> Attention in the area. The B29 Doc will be at the LSFM from May 5 to May 9. Lone Star Flight Museum is located at the old Ellington Air Force base between Houston and Clear Lake Texas. Guess where I'm heading?


Maui?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2021)

Maui??


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 22, 2021)

I hear it's nice this time of year.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Apr 22, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Maui??


Close. Would love to go to Fulda. Since I'm not employed, I think I will see Doc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2021)

Premiership: London Irish 21-25 Harlequins - Marcus Smith's late try seals Quins win


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 24, 2021)

40 years ago I married this beautiful woman

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2021)

You lucky bastard. She is beautiful. Wonder why that oger is staring at her ring. Must be his precious one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 24, 2021)

27 years ago today i asked my future wife out for our first date

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 24, 2021)

Happy Anniversary George and Mrs George

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Apr 24, 2021)

This 4th of July is 20 for me and my Lovely!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Apr 28, 2021)

Two employment offers and waiting on a third. Second covid shot Friday (wife made me take it), Doc B29 will be here on May 5, and the zombie builds start soon. All I need now is bacon and beer.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 28, 2021)

I can't award a beer.


----------



## at6 (Apr 28, 2021)

I gave you a bacon as requested. B-29s never visit here. Would nice to one flying over again.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 28, 2021)

Good luck with the offers

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Apr 28, 2021)

at6 said:


> I gave you a bacon as requested. B-29s never visit here. Would nice to one flying over again.


Big fan of FiFi. Cannot believe I can see Doc. Hoping to catch it in flight. Wish I had a digital camera. Don't know were I can get film processed. I will try using my phone. Beer afterwards.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2021)

It’s NFL Draft Day!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 29, 2021)

Went to the the Elm Creek Park Reserve, located in one of the western suburbs of Minneapolis. On the way home I was driving past a picked cornfield and saw a large black object in the distance. Swung the car around and confirmed it was a big Black Bear. I knew there were sightings in the park in past years, but this is the first time I have seen one there.
as I was sitting there a woman comes driving by in the opposite direction, slowed down and asked me in a very Minnesotan accent, "are you watchin da bear". I just had to shake my head yes as not to laugh as it struck me funny.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 30, 2021)

Finally got my Covid vaccine, J&J variety.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 30, 2021)

Celebrating another year closer to retirement!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 1, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Finally got my Covid vaccine, J&J variety.


Still waiting for it to become available here so that I can get it done in just one shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 1, 2021)

at6 said:


> Still waiting for it to become available here so that I can get it done in just one shot.



It's not bad. I'm having a moderate reaction to it today; it feels like a middling cold, with achy joints and muscles, and a cloudy head. It's no big deal for me. My son had a more immediate reaction and left work early yesterday, but that's not out of the ordinary according to the firefighter Lt who administered our shots.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2021)

I get my second Pfizer shot on Monday. I’ve heard most people react to the 2nd one more than the 1st. We shall see...


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 1, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I get my second Pfizer shot on Monday. I’ve heard most people react to the 2nd one more than the 1st. We shall see...


Nothing at all on my second Pfizer, not even injection site soreness. Three weeks ago now.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 1, 2021)

In a couple of weeks I'm getting the second Pfizer injection. I had pain in the arm the night of the first shot but worth it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Nothing at all on my second Pfizer, not even injection site soreness. Three weeks ago now.



Yeah, two of my friends said the same thing. Another felt fatigued and like they had the flu for 24 hours. I had soreness after the first. My wife had soreness and fatigue after the first. Its really interesting actually.


----------



## cvairwerks (May 1, 2021)

Scored some nice stuff for the shop by a fluke this morning. Saw a Winslow gun for nutplates listed on Craigslist, and I called him about 30 minutes after the ad was up....Guy asked if there was anything else I was looking for. Told him just about anything aircraft tooling related. Scored the Winslow gun, a CP-214 alligator rivet squeezer, a sealant gun kit with 3 of the 4 tubes, about 15 pounds of Clecos and a baggie of floating nutplates.
Total investment of about 10% of the cost buying on the open market today.

Looked up the cost of a new Winslow gun...Eye popping....make that less than 3% of the new price on the gun for the whole package!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2021)

my Son and wife visited and i got some time with my 5 month old Grand daughter...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (May 2, 2021)

Received my second Molina vaccination on Friday. Sick as a dog Saturday night. Doing better now. Start new job Monday after 2 months of no employment.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2021)

So two good wins - good luck with the new job.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2021)

Just got my 2nd Pfizer shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 3, 2021)

Getting my second Pfizer shot on the 16th.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 3, 2021)

After the day I've had I'm getting my first and second shot this evening. And if there are no adverse effects I may get a third and forth.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2021)

So far just a really sore arm. No bad side effects. I think if no fever, fatigue, or chills come tonight I will be in the clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Skyediamonds (May 7, 2021)

Humor for the day...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 7, 2021)

I felt like a had a lite case of the flu on my 2nd, I just slept it off

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## PlasticHero (May 9, 2021)

Went to the most exclusive car show in the world today; red Saab 900 convertibles. And my car club will be hosting a show next weekend.





A little rainy, but got to meet some new Saabophiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2021)

Quins edge out Wasps in thriller


----------



## ARTESH (May 9, 2021)

PlasticHero said:


> Went to the most exclusive car show in the world today; red Saab 900 convertibles. And my car club will be hosting a show next weekend.
> View attachment 622582
> 
> A little rainy, but got to meet some new Saabophiles.


Wow mate! nice car, nice place and a nice photo!!! may I ask you to share more photos please? I mean next weekend which is your club turn!


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2021)

Shame that SAAB have stopped making cars, I always liked them.


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2021)

Got a call from the site where my caravan is located, in Norfolk.
As most here know, the site, and my 'van, was flooded on Christmas Eve, and I'd assumed the 'van would probably be severely damaged, to the point it would be unusable.
It seems that the water level didn't get too high inside the 'van, and after a good clean-out, and some remedial work, it should be OK , so that's really cheered me up !!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Got a call from the site where my caravan is located, in Norfolk.
> As most here know, the site, and my 'van, was flooded on Christmas Eve, and I'd assumed the 'van would probably be severely damaged, to the point it would be unusable.
> It seems that the water level didn't get too high inside the 'van, and after a good clean-out, and some remedial work, it should be OK , so that's really cheered me up !!


Now that is good news !.


----------



## rochie (May 13, 2021)

Great news Dogsbody


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 13, 2021)

That's awesome!


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2021)

Thanks chaps.
Rather chuffed about this, and even if it takes some time to get sorted, it'll be better than having to spend a *lot* more on replacing the caravan with another campervan, which I'd been considering for next year.
I've been looking at 'vans, to get some idea of what's available, and prices., and there are some real sheds out there, selling for silly, high prices - seems the Covid thing has caused a demand in the used canpervan market , with prices rising to ridiculous levels.


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2021)

Completed my practical surgical exams yesterday, think they went ok and will hear shortly. If passed then no exams for a while so that’s a win!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2021)

Well, if the subjects are still alive, you've probably passed !
Good stuff Hugh.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 13, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2021)

Congrats Pal !


----------



## T Bolt (May 13, 2021)

Congratulations Hugh!



Airframes said:


> Got a call from the site where my caravan is located, in Norfolk.
> As most here know, the site, and my 'van, was flooded on Christmas Eve, and I'd assumed the 'van would probably be severely damaged, to the point it would be unusable.
> It seems that the water level didn't get too high inside the 'van, and after a good clean-out, and some remedial work, it should be OK , so that's really cheered me up !!





Airframes said:


> Thanks chaps.
> Rather chuffed about this, and even if it takes some time to get sorted, it'll be better than having to spend a *lot* more on replacing the caravan with another campervan, which I'd been considering for next year.
> I've been looking at 'vans, to get some idea of what's available, and prices., and there are some real sheds out there, selling for silly, high prices - seems the Covid thing has caused a demand in the used canpervan market , with prices rising to ridiculous levels.


That's fantastic news Terry!
My wife and I are planning on getting one but are going to wait a few years when all the people that are buying them now because of Covid get tired of them and we can get one a couple of years old cheep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 13, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Got a call from the site where my caravan is located, in Norfolk.
> As most here know, the site, and my 'van, was flooded on Christmas Eve, and I'd assumed the 'van would probably be severely damaged, to the point it would be unusable.
> It seems that the water level didn't get too high inside the 'van, and after a good clean-out, and some remedial work, it should be OK , so that's really cheered me up !!


Glad to hear this!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 14, 2021)

Great news all


----------



## PlasticHero (May 16, 2021)

This weekend the club I'm in was at one of the larger reginal shows. There were 1800 cars present with Saab having the most, 168.




This is a pair of friction testers that were used at airports during snow or heavy rain. The inner wheel would measure the slippage and determine braking rates and safety parameters.




Mine next to a 99.




And finally some beautiful French and German cars.







It was the most perfect 2 days of weather we have had in 20 years of coming here. Many more pictures here (click on the post time under Paul's name) ((Thanks Mark for making sharing pics on your platform easy))

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 19, 2021)

Just informed the HR department at the mine that almost five months later, I'll be returning to work on the 26th. I could also put this in the "What Annoyed You Today" thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2021)

Karl and I managed to get down to Norfolk yesterday, to check on the flood damage to my caravan.
I'm very happy to report that, apart from a thin layer of mud dust on the floor, and some very light mould spots here and there, from condensation, there doesn't appear to be any major damage to the 'van, with the seat cushions dry and clean, and even the carpet inside floor-level cabinets is dry, and doesn't appear to have got wet, and there are no "tide marks" anywhere to be seen on internal walls, partitions etc,, so we reckon the water must have only been maybe an inch deep, at most.
There is no evidence of damp odours or penetration in the walls or interior cabinet fittings, the latter being solid wood, and the laminate flooring is still solid, with no de-lamination or lifting, and is actually still clean and shiny under the thin layer of mud dust !
The electricity consumer unit appears to be unaffected, being well above where any water entered, so a couple of days work cleaning and washing down, inside and out, and check out the electrics, and it should be fine.
All being well, we hope to get back down there by early July to get it all sorted.
Me now Happy Bunny !!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2021)

Just got my first Pfeizer vaccine.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 22, 2021)

Airframes said:


> All being well, we hope to get back down there by early July to get it all sorted.
> Me now Happy Bunny !!!!


Glad to hear this!


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2021)

Thanks Artesh.
Here's a pic from Karl's 'phone, showing the muddy dust left on the floor, and, as can be seen, the woodwork, walls and seating etc are undamaged.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 22, 2021)

What cheered me up? After getting off work, driving home on back-country ranch roads through a gentle rain. Beautiful, verdant countryside, full creeks, and longhorns grazing in the drizzle.

As Simon and Garfunkel once sang, "I've got no deeds to do, no promises to keep."

I like those sorts of drives.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 22, 2021)

Mortgage is done. I’ve been in debt since 1974

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 23, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Mortgage is done. I’ve been in debt since 1974


It’s a wonderful feeling, ain’t it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 23, 2021)

just 28.5 years to go on mine.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 25, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Mortgage is done. I’ve been in debt since 1974


well, Almost 50 years!!! 

And I think I need some explanations, If possible!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 25, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Mortgage is done. I’ve been in debt since 1974


Congrats!!



ARTESH said:


> And I think I need some explanations, If possible!


A "mortgage" is a loan from a financial institution that you receive when you purchase a home.
You repay the loan over time in installments (most often monthly payments), which take 20 to 30 years to repay completely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 25, 2021)

...plus I put new cars, and trucks, a basement and a roof on bank loans. I had the house mortgage since 1990


----------



## ARTESH (May 25, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> A "mortgage" is a loan from a financial institution that you receive when you purchase a home.
> You repay the loan over time in installments (most often monthly payments), which take 20 to 30 years to repay completely.



Well, It doesn't exist in this form in Iran, currently! and not sure if it existed during Pahlavi era ... but back in early days after regime change ... Bani Sadr, Back then as President of country, has introduced something like this system. one of many Prerequisites, was that you don't own any homes or other properties. so many people say he was best President and did many many good things! It seems good idea!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 26, 2021)

Yeah, actually the mortgage idea is not all good. It drives up the prices for houses like crazy sometimes

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 26, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Yeah, actually the mortgage idea is not all good. It drives up the prices for houses like crazy sometimes


Well, actually it was not about mortgage itself, but rather my newest hobby or entertainment I found! World Building for Games & Novels, fantasy or real. and also about Mr. Bani Sadr and part of Iran's history ... What did he do? Why he is so popular? what is lie? what isn't? why did he join MKO? why did he leave them? what happened in a parallel world if he was in power during war??? well I know he was trying to convince clergy [Khomeini] to perform "Burnt Ground" tactic to gain some time to mobilize Army ... but they called him traitor and so many other events ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 26, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Yeah, actually the mortgage idea is not all good. It drives up the prices for houses like crazy sometimes


Hey, it's a win win for banks and govt. Higher prices means more interest for the banks, more property taxes for the govt.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 26, 2021)

Full disclosure, I work in the HVAC fabrication business, so let's keep building houses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 26, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Hey, it's a win win for banks and govt. Higher prices means more interest for the banks, more property taxes for the govt.


for sure, if it hasn't any interests for them, it was gone like so many other things!


----------



## fastmongrel (May 26, 2021)

Just bought myself a new motorbike. I am taking the BSA off the road and going to do a full restoration back to the original spec.

I have bought a Moto Guzzi V7 to play around on while the beezer is in bits. I pick it up next week can't wait 😊





Not the bike I am getting this is a later model but it's very similar

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 26, 2021)

fastmongrel said:


> Just bought myself a new motorbike. I am taking the BSA off the road and going to do a full restoration back to the original spec.
> 
> I have bought a Moto Guzzi V7 to play around on while the beezer is in bits. I pick it up next week can't wait 😊
> View attachment 624760
> ...


Wow!!! Congrats mate.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 27, 2021)

First day back to work yesterday in five months.......survived. Looks like I might have to stick around until retirement now

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## chipieal (May 27, 2021)

My wife made it through her first knee replacement and came home today. I hate to see my best friend in so much pain -- but you must keep your eye on the prize. Incidentally 120 days after her first -- we go through it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 27, 2021)

Make sure she keeps the braces as told. I had mine done two days apart and I'm glad of it. They told me it would be the worst pain I would experience and I didn't believe it as I had some painful events before, but they were right. My doctor didn't believe in long time on the pain pills, so there was only 30 days of them. Fortunately, when Aleve wasn't enough I had a supply left over from tooth extraction as I usually stood pain well. When the doctor asked how I was doing with out pain pills, I told him of taking one from the dentist when I couldn't sleep. He called the dentist the candy man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Barrett (May 28, 2021)

Our rambunctious German Shepherd puppy crashed into my chair with her long tail smacking both sides of the desk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 28, 2021)

Barrett said:


> Our rambunctious German Shepherd puppy crashed into my chair with her long tail smacking both sides of the desk.



One minor complaint, why do people insist on posting about their puppies and not include a picture of said puppy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2021)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 28, 2021)

I mean this with the upmost respect, BITE ME! 

Have a blast my friend!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> I mean this with the upmost respect, BITE ME!
> 
> Have a blast my friend!



I have not been on a vacation since December 2019. I so need this...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 30, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> View attachment 625191



Safe travel and fare winds, Adler.

-----------------------------------------------------------------






Here is My Vacation !!!

---------------------------------------------

Still no sign of Covid19 Vaccines, Instead I got my Hepatitis B Vaccine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 30, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> One minor complaint, why do people insist on posting about their puppies and not include a picture of said puppy?



A possible answer could be:

Evil eye - Wikipedia

another one:

They are not in photography mood.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2021)

Time with my Granddaughter, couldnt see her and the family last weekend they were not feeling the best.....


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2021)

Harlequins claim first Premier 15s title


----------



## SaparotRob (May 30, 2021)

A WD-40 add just posted by AT6.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThomasP (Jun 2, 2021)

I made a run today of about 180 miles, and averaged just over 50 mpg in my 2002 Prius. The odometer now reads 550,023 miles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 3, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I have not been on a vacation since December 2019. I so need this...


It took me six years to get someone to hire me after the wreck and then nine months later, I was deemed "non-essential"...such is life.

Enjoy your vacation!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 3, 2021)

These views...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm not jealous - no, really, I'm not. 
Oops, my nose has grown again !!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 3, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> It took me six years to get someone to hire me after the wreck and then nine months later, I was deemed "non-essential"...such is life.



Well, at least you are not forced to answer political / religious questions or other dumb questions in every single interview!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 3, 2021)

After 3 weeks Lock-down in her home town, She is coming back this Friday!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 3, 2021)

Marcel


Even our U21 team beats the Dutch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 3, 2021)

If I ever had an active IG acc, this is what I was doing:

A full bag of sun flower seeds, and reading comment section!

As I did for French Championship in the previous World Cup!!!

That was Fun!

Anyway, Congrats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 3, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I have not been on a vacation since December 2019. I so need this...


Hell !!! You've earned it.


----------



## at6 (Jun 3, 2021)

Finally got my first Pfizer injection today. Decided not to wait for someplace to find the J&J. Final injection will on the 24th.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 3, 2021)

Got both of mine. Since I didn't die, my wife decided to get the shots. Tomorrow is her second Pfizer injection.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 3, 2021)

at6 said:


> Hell !!! You've earned it.



I work to live my friend, not live to work...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 4, 2021)

at6 said:


> Finally got my first Pfizer injection today. Decided not to wait for someplace to find the J&J. Final injection will on the 24th.





SaparotRob said:


> Got both of mine. Since I didn't die, my wife decided to get the shots. Tomorrow is her second Pfizer injection.



Great news!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 4, 2021)

#2 daughter just did her first realism piece as a tattoo apprentice. She is now allowed to charge medium $$$$ for her work

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 4, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Marcel
> 
> 
> Even our U21 team beats the Dutch.
> ...


That’s just kids playing...

the strange thing is: I should be answering this in the “what annoyed me” thread instead of here

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> #2 daughter just did her first realism piece as a tattoo apprentice. She is now allowed to charge medium $$$$ for her work
> 
> View attachment 626003​


Now that is a good tatoo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 4, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> #2 daughter just did her first realism piece as a tattoo apprentice. She is now allowed to charge medium $$$$ for her work
> 
> View attachment 626003​



A nice one! Best wishes for Her!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 4, 2021)

Even though I'm not exactly a fan of tattoos, especially on women, she does nice work.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 4, 2021)

Hit my first weight loss target of getting below 200 lbs, dropped over 30 lbs !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 4, 2021)

rochie said:


> Hit my first weight loss target of getting below 200 lbs, dropped over 30 lbs !


So next time we meet, I’ll have to look for a skinny lad?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2021)

I have a heard enough time losing weight, I could not imagine being a chef and trying to do that.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 4, 2021)

Marcel said:


> So next time we meet, I’ll have to look for a skinny lad?


,

Maybe a little bit skinny 



vikingBerserker said:


> I have a heard enough time losing weight, I could not imagine being a chef and trying to do that.


Yeah ive had to discipline my self not to graze all day and sit down to something to eat.
Been doing 30 min cardio 6 days a week too and not been counting calories but have tried not to snack too much

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2021)

Annual leave 😀

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2021)

Annual Leave? You just got back from vacation!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 4, 2021)

rochie said:


> Hit my first weight loss target of getting below 200 lbs, dropped over 30 lbs !


Now put it back where you found it !!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 5, 2021)

I give you keto friendly BACON!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 5, 2021)

Seriously, My wife went keto and now weighs less than she did before we started having kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 5, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> The Iranian Navy Ship "Khark" was sunk by fire, last night.



Hopefully, ship was abandoned by order of Captain, "There is no way to fight back the flames, the ship is lost! save yourselves" Captain said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 5, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Seriously, My wife went keto and now weighs less than she did before we started having kids.


Just googled Keto.

no way i could do that, couldnt give up rice, pasta, bread, thats 80% of my daily intake

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 5, 2021)

rochie said:


> Just googled Keto.
> 
> no way i could do that, couldnt give up rice, pasta, bread, thats 80% of my daily intake


I thought beer was 80% of your intake?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 5, 2021)

Marcel said:


> I thought beer was 80% of your intake?


Only when i meet up with forum members

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 5, 2021)

rochie said:


> Only when i meet up with forum members


Ah, that explains it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 5, 2021)

See? We drive him to drink. Damn we're good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 6, 2021)

Lewis Hamilton being sportive and also just scoring 0 points, keeping the world championship still interesting.

oh and of course Sergio Perez winning. Great podium!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 10, 2021)

Custom guitar body I placed an order for 3 months ago from Warmoth Guitars came in the mail today. It's purdy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 10, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Custom guitar body I placed an order for 3 months ago from Warmoth Guitars came in the mail today. It's purdy.


Did you ever finish that acoustic guitar, 

 Bucksnort101
?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 10, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Did you ever finish that acoustic guitar,
> 
> Bucksnort101
> ?



No, not yet. Still sits in a pile in the basement. Need to get back to it, but just haven't had the ambition to work on it. I think I need to have a professional look at it and suggest how to the neck to body joint to work, I think I messed it up, probably need to shim it up. I'm gonna build this Warmoth guitar first, then start thinking about the acoustic one again.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 10, 2021)

I pulled all the dead oleanders from my mom's back-yard that got killed by our winter freeze. Hard work, but you get that "yeah, I did it" buzz.

Sitting down with a plate of cold-cuts, cheese, olives, pepperoncini, and tomatoes, washed down by a Peroni. Life is good.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2021)

Life is better with another Peroni ...............


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 10, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Life is better with another Peroni ...............



I've already tested this hypothesis and have found it sound.

ETA: I've only drank it before today about ten years ago, in Cali. I didn't remember being very impressed with it then.

But on a day like today, working my ass off in 94°F and 61% humidity, a few Peronis were much like ambrosia, but a lot cheaper. It's a fantastic summer beer, at least today!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 11, 2021)

After 18 months, yesterday, I had a call fr om university which I studied there!!! I forced to abandon there due to a series of personal problems. They accepted my case! So, I can continue my studies to Bachelor, just if I pass an exam of 2 lost semesters, which is on September 15th!

It means say hello to these books:



> جغرافیای گردشگری و محیط زیست - آشنایی با معماری جهان - تاریخ هنر معماری دوری اسلامی - شناخت صنایع دستی ایران - مهارت ها و قوانین کسب و کار - قوانین و مقررات جهانگردی و هتلداری - مبانی برنامه ریزی صنعت گردشگری - آرایه های ادبی و قالب های شعری - فارسی عمومی - فرهنگ و تمدن اسلامی - مبانی توریسم و اکوتوریسم پایدار - شناخت گردشگری - تربیت راهنمای مهمان و چمدان بر - سرپرستی در صنعت مهمانداری - شناخت روحیات ملل - انگلیسی عمومی - انگلیسی تخصصی - فرانسه 1 و 2





> Geography of Tourism and Environment - Introduction to World Architecture - History of Islamic Architecture - History of Iranian Handicrafts - Skills and Business Laws - Tourism and Hotel Laws and Regulations - Basics of Tourism Industry Planning - Literary Arrays and Poetry Forms - General Persian - Islamic culture and civilization - Fundamentals of tourism and sustainable ecotourism - Knowledge of tourism - Training of guests and luggage guides - Supervision in the hospitality industry - Understanding the spirits of nations - General English - Specialized English - French 1 and 2

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 11, 2021)

Good Luck and hit those books!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2021)

This...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 12, 2021)

good stuff guys.

for me being back in my own Kitchen at work, feels just right !
even if it is only temporary fore a wedding and have to wait another week for the hotel to reopen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 12, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Good Luck and hit those books!


Thank you so much!

---

These days I feel much better, Especially Mentally. after a series of events on 2017 - 18 , led to divorce from my ex-finance, It's time to rise up again! I should forget past and push forward! Still a life awaits me! beside My family and forum-mates, She helped me much! she saved me from drugs and alcoholism!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 12, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> This...
> 
> View attachment 627069


Still under the legal age in Alaska.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2021)

Flying to Hawaii tomorrow.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jun 15, 2021)

x 2

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2021)

This...

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 18, 2021)

Shame on you for rubbing it in.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2021)

Passed the final part of my surgical exams!

🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2021)

CONGRATULATIONS!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2021)

Congrats Hugh.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 19, 2021)

Congratulations!!


----------



## FowellBox (Jun 19, 2021)

Managed to avoid ALL the football on every TV channel!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2021)

Going to see the USS Arizona Memorial and the USS Missouri tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Jun 20, 2021)

congrats and well done Hugh


----------



## rochie (Jun 20, 2021)

was able to give my Daughter my car to replace her older one and buy myself a replacement

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2021)

Premiership semi-final: Bristol Bears 36-43 Harlequins (AET) - Quins reach Twickenham after stunning fightback


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2021)

rochie said:


> was able to give my Daughter my car to replace her older one and buy myself a replacement


That is a good feeling no? To buy yourself a replacement and nobody can say anything about that because you are just being a good dad. Game set and match my dear wife )

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2021)

Finally made it to see the USS Arizona Memorial. Also toured the USS Missouri.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Dash119 (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2021)

I loved the fact they parked the MO nearby.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> I loved the fact they parked the MO nearby.



Where it began, and where it ended...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 21, 2021)

New flagstone pavers: $0.39 per pound
A dozen new perennials: $100
Getting buzzed by a B-25: Priceless

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Jun 21, 2021)

This didn't happen today but it cheers me up when I think about it. I graduated a month ago and during the ceremony which was outside there were 2 unofficial warbird flyovers. The first was a P-51 a ways off but the 2nd, during the valedictorian speech, a B-17 flew _directly _over us *low. *It was beautiful and loud. I'm lucky to live near both a commercial airport and a CAF airbase, so I get to see warbirds flying around occasionally and jetliners constantly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 22, 2021)

Just found out that a Japanese Zero crashed near the hangar I am working at during the attack on Pearl Harbor on December 7, 1941. The wreckage was stored in my hangar for evaluation. They have pics of it on a placard in front of the hangar. Always neat to be sitting in history.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 22, 2021)

Received a promotion today.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2021)

So last night I went to guitar center in search of a guitar case and there was a father and son (around 7 or 8 years old) in the store. The kid was sitting on a bench picking some scales (slowly), happy and proud as can be, when all of a sudden he broke into a song intro. I'll give you one guess as to what song it was 

I laughed internally as I wondered how many kids learned this particular riff when first starting out. What's your guess?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> So last night I went to guitar center in search of a guitar case and there was a father and son (around 7 or 8 years old) in the store. The kid was sitting on a bench picking some scales (slowly), happy and proud as can be, when all of a sudden he broke into a song intro. I'll give you one guess as to what song it was
> 
> I laughed internally as I wondered how many kids learned this particular riff when first starting out. What's your guess?


A father of 8 years?, well truly an ealy starter. For the song Ace of Spades by Motörhead comes to mind

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2021)

Nope, think harder. And the son was 7 or 8, not the father. He was a bit older

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 24, 2021)

Got my last Covid injection today. Now I'm fully vacced

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2021)

Yesterday, I was invited to have a look around the two-seat Buchon, and the two-seat "Grace" Spitfire Mk.IX at Sywell, and see if I could actually get in to the rear cockpit of both, with a view to a flight at some point in the future.
Unfortunately, I was so damned stiff and sore, after being on my feet most of the previous day at the airfield, that I wouldn't even have been able to walk out to the aircraft, and I therefore had to give my apologies and decline.
Not a happy bunny !!

Oops ! This should have been in the other thread !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2021)

Premiership final: Exeter Chiefs 38-40 Harlequins​
CHAMPIONS!!!


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 26, 2021)

Two-day affair: Yesterday I ran my mother's meds up to D/FW. She's staying extra time there for family reasons and after a ten-day vacation was critically short. Because I had to work this morning at 5 AM, I couldn't stay overnight, so I did about 500 miles on my truck Friday. Saw my mom and my cousins for about an hour, and then did the _didimao_ back home so I could work today. Good thing #1: saw my mom in her time of grief, and my two favorite cousins, so could offer some personal solace.

It so happened that until the Med Emergency (which I was told of Thursday night) scuppered my Friday plans: I had booked yesterday to change the oil in my truck, recharge the A/C, and do other touch-up maintenance. Yesterday being relatively unavailable for shade-tree work, I made do with today, getting off work at 2 PM and handling business the last couple of hours.

So now mom's got meds and hugs, cousins have hugs, truck has fresh oil, and the only spanner in the works is that the recharge didn't change the lack of A/C in the truck, so I've got more work to do.

8/10, would do again.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 26, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> I loved the fact they parked the MO nearby.



Amen: the first loss bookended by the final denouement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 26, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> So last night I went to guitar center in search of a guitar case and there was a father and son (around 7 or 8 years old) in the store. The kid was sitting on a bench picking some scales (slowly), happy and proud as can be, when all of a sudden he broke into a song intro. I'll give you one guess as to what song it was
> 
> I laughed internally as I wondered how many kids learned this particular riff when first starting out. What's your guess?



SCOM, lol

I'll be shopping for a Taylor acoustic here soon. Not looking forward to hearing the guitar-spam, but GC has the best used deals on Taylors locally, and I won't buy a guitar without playing it first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 27, 2021)

Both my older sons are home from the Marines for my eldest son's wedding.
Question: Is it good form to pull out your ribbon board representing 20 years service, when the groom only has the NDSM?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 27, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Both my older sons are home from the Marines for my eldest son's wedding.
> Question: Is it good form to pull out your ribbon board representing 20 years service, when the groom only has the NDSM?


Bet your ass it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 27, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Both my older sons are home from the Marines for my eldest son's wedding.
> Question: Is it good form to pull out your ribbon board representing 20 years service, when the groom only has the NDSM?



Fruit-salad belongs on the picnic table  Congrats to your son and please pass on my thanks for his duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2021)

Saw the Swamp Ghost today at the Pearl Harbor Aviation Museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 28, 2021)

May their souls rest in Eternal peace.


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 28, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Received a promotion today.


Congrats, Sir!


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 28, 2021)

somrthing unbelivable happened!

I just ricived a call from Pilot's NGO Spokesperson and he told :This and next Friday, a series of "Special Guests" will be at meetings!!!

anf this "Special Geust" has only one meaning: Veterans from other cCountries! unbilivable! a really really rare opurtunity to talk and listen face to face!

wow my god!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 1, 2021)

Not today but after almost six month to the day I finally got my ride back

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 1, 2021)

A/C any good?


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 1, 2021)

No. Loses the battle at 30°C+. Thank God I'm on nights next tour

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 1, 2021)

I want to drive it. I WANT TO DRIVE IT! *I WANT TO DRIVE IT!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2021)

Man, the Ultimate Tonka Toy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 2, 2021)

fubar57
: I sell Tickets, you drive them around, income will be shared 50-50, Are you in?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 2, 2021)

And I get PAID?!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 2, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> And I get PAID?!!!!


You're reserve Driver!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2021)

Can I drive it over/through my drunken noisy neighbors house and monster truck they start up at 11 p.m. to load onto a trailer? I would pay you to do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2021)

"Tonight on COPs..............."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 2, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Can I drive it over/through my drunken noisy neighbors house and monster truck they start up at 11 p.m. to load onto a trailer? I would pay you to do that.


When I finally snap in the heat from the lack of a/c because the company is too cheap to hire actual a/c mechanics, I'm going to steal this, crash through the security gate, drive it home and be on the evening news for all the wrong reasons

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2021)

Foofie drinks with lots of rum and an umbrella...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Not today but after almost six month to the day I finally got my ride back
> 
> View attachment 630725​


Now that is an Uber taxi i would take

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2021)

Sigma Lions 14-56 Lions


Josh Adams scores four tries as the British and Irish Lions see off the Sigma Lions in impressive style in their tour opener in Johannesburg.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 4, 2021)

Watching my eldest son marry his high school sweetheart.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 4, 2021)

many congratulations to them both

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 4, 2021)

Just brought my mum home from the hospital. She is fine now.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Just brought my home from the hospital. She is fine now.


You what ?. And good she is fine.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 4, 2021)

She had been in the hospital for 4 days due to a urinary tract infection complicated by diabetes. We're glad she is home but she ain't at all happy about the diabetes maintenance.


----------



## cvairwerks (Jul 5, 2021)

Finally finished the wire and terminal list for the L-5 harness. Should finish the connector list tomorrow and have everything on order by Friday. It's taken more than a month to work thru the drawings and find the current specs for everything. Will have to shell out some $$'s to get the parts in, Careful shopping to keep that cost as low as I can. Looking to get the fuselage in the garage and start building the harnesses before the end of the month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 5, 2021)

Some how my iPhone changed wife to mum and I didn't notice. Wow. I brought my wife home. On the desktop now.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2021)

The beautiful sound of F-22s in the pattern.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2021)

A beautiful afternoon on the east side of Oahu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## MIflyer (Jul 8, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Just found out that a Japanese Zero crashed near the hangar I am working at during the attack on Pearl Harbor on December 7, 1941


Maybe it was this one?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/51198755


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2021)

Cheers from Oahu.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 9, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Cheers from Oahu.
> 
> View attachment 631671


I had no idea that blondes in bikinis are now available in cans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2021)

at6 said:


> I had no idea that blondes in bikinis are now available in cans.


I know blonds in bikinis can get you in the can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 9, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> I know blonds in bikinis can get you in the can.


And that my friends is why he has the rank of Brigadier General

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 9, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> A beautiful afternoon on the east side of Oahu.


Where is the emoji for jealous?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2021)

Shortround6 said:


> Where is the emoji for jealous?



It’s a tough life for sure.


----------



## FowellBox (Jul 9, 2021)

Meeting a relative that I have not seen for 65 years and getting a picture of another relative who was posted as 'Missing' from an RAF raid on Germany in 1942. He is still 'Missing'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2021)

FowellBox said:


> Meeting a relative that I have not seen for 65 years and getting a picture of another relative who was posted as 'Missing' from an RAF raid on Germany in 1942. He is still 'Missing'.


Can we help?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2021)

Sharks 31-71 British and Irish Lions: Lions come through tough Sharks test


The British and Irish Lions pulled through their toughest test of the tour so far as they overcame a committed Sharks and their own errors to claim victory.




www.bbc.co.uk







https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/57790719





https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/57791540


----------



## pbehn (Jul 10, 2021)

Gnomey said:


> Sharks 31-71 British and Irish Lions: Lions come through tough Sharks test
> 
> 
> The British and Irish Lions pulled through their toughest test of the tour so far as they overcame a committed Sharks and their own errors to claim victory.
> ...


The first game between animals since Whales played Turkey in the Euros.


----------



## cvairwerks (Jul 11, 2021)

Got most of the terminals and all the heat shrink ordered. Found some decent prices on the bay. Was surprised at how expensive the non insulated terminals were compared to insulated. Got a few more terminal sizes to order this week and maybe get the connectors done too.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 11, 2021)

cvairwerks said:


> Got most of the terminals and all the heat shrink ordered. Found some decent prices on the bay. Was surprised at how expensive the non insulated terminals were compared to insulated. Got a few more terminal sizes to order this week and maybe get the connectors done too.


I had to be careful of the inexpensive crimp connectors (insulated & non-insulated) as the cheaper ones were made of Aluminum.
I always made sure they were plated Copper.

Of course, my cost was less per piece because I bought them in bulk from Mouser or Digikey.


----------



## cvairwerks (Jul 11, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> I had to be careful of the inexpensive crimp connectors (insulated & non-insulated) as the cheaper ones were made of Aluminum.
> I always made sure they were plated Copper.
> 
> Of course, my cost was less per piece because I bought them in bulk from Mouser or Digikey.


Yeah, the cheap stuff fails pretty easy. I bought Thomas and Betts from a couple of different sources, including some from a guy that was liquidating a load of stuff from a contractor buyout. It was weird seeing the uninsulated terminals being listed at way higher prices than the insulated, even on Mouser and Digikey. Got 400 terminals, in 3 sizes for about 60$. Mouser was something like 70 cents each in bulk. Picked up 100 foot rolls of white heat shrink for less than 16$ each from one of the suppliers I use. That blows away buying in 4 foot sticks for 3-4$ each.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2021)

Got the caravan all sorted, after the flood in winter - or more correctly, I got knackered just sitting watching Karl do all the work !
It's now thoroughly cleaned, inside and out, and the electrics and all other systems work fine, with no apparent damage. Just need to have the new transformer / power unit fitted, in order to be able to use the water pump and auxilliary lighting, and it'll be as good as new. 
My sincere thanks to Karl for all his hard work, and I'll be staying for a short break, before returning home on the weekend, a very happy chappy, and then coming back to Norfolk in a week or two.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2021)

Hurray for Karl.  Glad the tin tent is up and running again. Good stuff.


----------



## rochie (Jul 15, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Got the caravan all sorted, after the flood in winter - or more correctly, I got knackered just sitting watching Karl do all the work !
> It's now thoroughly cleaned, inside and out, and the electrics and all other systems work fine, with no apparent damage. Just need to have the new transformer / power unit fitted, in order to be able to use the water pump and auxilliary lighting, and it'll be as good as new.
> My sincere thanks to Karl for all his hard work, and I'll be staying for a short break, before returning home on the weekend, a very happy chappy, and then coming back to Norfolk in a week or two.


anytime mate !

from this










to this

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 15, 2021)

Travel well!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 15, 2021)

Karl, if you ever get tired of cooking you could start a career in the house cleaning industry 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2021)

Great job Karl !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 15, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Got the caravan all sorted, after the flood in winter - or more correctly, I got knackered just sitting watching Karl do all the work !
> It's now thoroughly cleaned, inside and out, and the electrics and all other systems work fine, with no apparent damage. Just need to have the new transformer / power unit fitted, in order to be able to use the water pump and auxilliary lighting, and it'll be as good as new.
> My sincere thanks to Karl for all his hard work, and I'll be staying for a short break, before returning home on the weekend, a very happy chappy, and then coming back to Norfolk in a week or two.


Wow! that's great!


----------



## rochie (Jul 15, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> Karl, if you ever get tired of cooking you could start a career in the house cleaning industry 😁


no thanks Mate


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 15, 2021)

My wife, at 64 years of age, just got asked for photo ID at the casino

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 15, 2021)

I had my first encounter with installing flush rivets today. 

An A&P advised me that I should plan on using flush rivets, smooth side down, for the Ercoupe seat pan reinforcement; that way, the rivets would not rub against the spar cap, which the seat pan sits atop. Flush rivets have to be dimpled to sit flush so I borrowed a dimpling die set from a friend of mine. After consulting some reference works I decided to use AN426-4-4 rivets and selected a suitable dimpling die set. I drilled the holes in the aluminum and used the dimpling die. Looked good. Then I started installing the rivets. The first one looked okay but the others mostly not so great. A couple of rivets just refused to stay in the hole after being squeezed. Then I decided to use the next size rivet AN426-5-4 to see if it would work in those too-loose holes. To my astonishment it came out perfect. Then I tried another -5-4 rivet in another loose rivet hole and it looked great too. Finally, I put a -5-4 in a hole that had never had any rivet installed and it worked fine. At that point I realized that I had selected a -5 dimpling die rather than a -4. None of the dimpling dies had legible markings and I was too inexperienced to realize it was too large for a -4 rivet.

I'll have to drill out the remaining -4 rivets and replace them with -5, a pain to do - but at least now I know how to fix the problem. 

So, while it was not a total success, I’m happy that I know what must be done now and that it will work,

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 15, 2021)

All's well that ends well.


----------



## at6 (Jul 15, 2021)

rochie said:


> anytime mate !
> 
> from this
> 
> ...


You cook and clean. There are guys in San Francisco begging to meet you.


----------



## rochie (Jul 16, 2021)

at6 said:


> You cook and clean. There are guys in San Francisco begging to meet you.


----------



## cvairwerks (Jul 16, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> At that point I realized that I had selected a -5 dimpling die rather than a -4. None of the dimpling dies had legible markings and I was too inexperienced to realize it was too large for a -4 rivet.


Just wait til you run into countersinks with replaceable pilots

Hope you get the ‘coupe back in the air soon. What model do you have?


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 16, 2021)

Ercoupe 415C, the earlier steel gear version.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 17, 2021)

I finally will get my money back for the trip to London I planned for April last year and did not happen for obvious reasons. I already gave up hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 17, 2021)

Marcel said:


> I finally will get my money back for the trip to London I planned for April last year and did not happen for obvious reasons. I already gave up hope.


Great news, Marcel.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2021)

__





Loading…






www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## cvairwerks (Jul 20, 2021)

My acquaintance finally got her ride into space this morning...Wally Funk. Even though it was short, it was into space. Congrats to Wally!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 20, 2021)

On my way home from the knee surgery. So far so good

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2021)

Get well soon, Pal.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 20, 2021)

Resting on couch after oral surgery.


----------



## rochie (Jul 20, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> On my way home from the knee surgery. So far so good


heel quickly mate

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 20, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Resting on couch after oral surgery.


ouch, hope you recover quickly

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 20, 2021)

out for a days walking with family and the Dog !
went to the beach at Craster, Northumberland

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 20, 2021)

It appears someone was having a fine time in the surf & sand!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 20, 2021)

Where in the "British Isles" is most famous shelling spot?

Also have this question from other members who live near / next to Europe's Northern sea lines aka The Atlantic Wall area.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 20, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Resting on couch after oral surgery.


That makes two of us, as least the resting on the couch after surgery part anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 20, 2021)

rochie said:


> out for a days walking with family and the Dog !
> went to the beach at Craster, Northumberland
> 
> View attachment 632972


Looks like more cleanup for you Karl. Good thing you had all that practice with Terry's van 😁

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2021)

glad you guys are doing ok....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/57955588


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2021)

Grand daughter visiting soon, been in covid lock down out of town for over a week....

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 3, 2021)

25 years today !

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 3, 2021)

rochie said:


> 25 years today !
> 
> View attachment 635526


Happy anniversary, dear Karl. Best wishes for You and Lady.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2021)

Happy Anniversary Karl. My best to both of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2021)

Happy Anniversary Karl, to you and She Who Must Be Obeyed....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2021)

That's awesome, congratulations!

Man, I wish I could find a beautiful woman with no standards.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 3, 2021)

I did.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 3, 2021)

Congrats, Karl!!  

It's amazing she's put up with you this long!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2021)

Well done Red Two, and congrats to the both of you.
But, who's that bloke in the photo .....................................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 3, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Well done Red Two, and congrats to the both of you.
> But, who's that bloke in the photo .....................................


a male model i hired for the pictures ! 

thank you all Gents



 GrauGeist
Dave, the wife agrees with you !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 3, 2021)

Congrats to you and the missus, Karl

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2021)

rochie said:


> 25 years today !
> 
> View attachment 635526



I corrected it a bit.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 4, 2021)

Brilliant!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 4, 2021)

rochie said:


> a male model i hired for the pictures !



He looks remarkably good in that dress!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 4, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> He looks remarkably good in that dress!


i do.

errr i mean he does .... cough, cough !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 4, 2021)

Her Happiness when I said we can finally rest here for sometime!

We actually walked near 200 kilometres, I couldn't add the Island.

Next destination: to the south, Bandar Ganaveh and Kharko and Khark Islands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 4, 2021)

That was a nice a little stroll.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 4, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> That was a nice a little stroll.



yeah, but more than long distance, the temperature was a pain! between 40 to 55 degrees, weve lost almost 10 kg's each!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2021)

Started the new job, looks like it will be a good one!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 4, 2021)

Gnomey said:


> Started the new job, looks like it will be a good one!


Great news! Best wishes for you.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 6, 2021)

Last September (that's 2020) I ordered some knobs for the potentiometers on my Gibson Les Paul guitar as the old ones were broken. Today they finally arrived, after just a month shy of waiting. Possibly Gibson just sent this to Europe by bottle post or something  But at least I can replace my broken knobs with unbroken ones. Way to go Gibson!

Okay, I'm off, I think I've got some shredding to do 🎸

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Marcel (Aug 6, 2021)

Btw, this is what the Les Paul looked like for almost a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 6, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Btw, this is what the Les Paul looked like for almost a year.
> View attachment 636650


GASP!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2021)

Yer Warp Drive control panel is fecked, C'pan !
Er ...... thank you Scotty !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 6, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Btw, this is what the Les Paul looked like for almost a year.
> View attachment 636650


Why go to all that trouble for a replacement?
You could have easily fixed that issue with a small pair of vice-grips...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Aug 7, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Why go to all that trouble for a replacement?
> You could have easily fixed that issue with a small pair of vice-grips...
> 
> View attachment 636697


Now why didn’t I think of that? 🤔

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## cvairwerks (Aug 7, 2021)

Spent part of the afternoon chasing thru the index for the 880 boxes of the Fairchild archives at NASM and found some neat stuff. There were drawings done for a proposal to buils the AT-21 in both cargo and personnel transport versions. Found they have a copy of the released SRM and the Erection and Maintenance manuals, as well as a Duramold process book. Lots of drawings and photos in there too. Now I have to see about getting copies of the manuals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 7, 2021)

cvairwerks said:


> Spent part of the afternoon chasing thru the index for the 880 boxes of the Fairchild archives at NASM and found some neat stuff. There were drawings done for a proposal to buils the AT-21 in both cargo and personnel transport versions. Found they have a copy of the released SRM and the Erection and Maintenance manuals, as well as a Duramold process book. Lots of drawings and photos in there too. Now I have to see about getting copies of the manuals.


I completely understand you, mate! It remembered me when after BCT, they said to me: you're going to َArmy archives!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 8, 2021)

I somehow stumbled onto a hilarious video on Youtube.

A woman was sitting there in the middle of the street, in a turn lane or something, using her smartphone, checking e-mail, sending texts, whatever they do. A cop pulls up behind her in his patrol car, walks up and asks what is going on. She immediately started saying, 'I'm a woman! You can't just walk up and scare me like that!" and went on and on with that same refrain. He finally got her to pull into a gas station so he could write her a ticket.

What a wonderful world! There are not only so many idiots but so many kinds!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 8, 2021)

A friend works for a company that packages nuts and seeds for sale as snacks. They have a pair of great big German machines that do most of the work. They are cleaned between say packing salted peanuts and packing health snacks. After cleaning the machines wouldn't start, the engineers did everything they could think of to restart them but they just sat there. 

In a panic the boss rang the manufacturer and demanded someone come out. A top man was sent via 2 taxis and 2 aeroplanes from South Germany. He arrived listened to the engineers nodded and turned on the compressed air. The machine burst into life packing snacks.

The man from Germany went straight back to Manchester airport without even taking his coat off. My mate reckons the forgotten compressed air on/off button will cost the company about €5,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 8, 2021)

fastmongrel said:


> A friend works for a company that packages nuts and seeds for sale as snacks. They have a pair of great big German machines that do most of the work. They are cleaned between say packing salted peanuts and packing health snacks. After cleaning the machines wouldn't start, the engineers did everything they could think of to restart them but they just sat there.
> 
> In a panic the boss rang the manufacturer and demanded someone come out. A top man was sent via 2 taxis and 2 aeroplanes from South Germany. He arrived listened to the engineers nodded and turned on the compressed air. The machine burst into life packing snacks.
> 
> The man from Germany went straight back to Manchester airport without even taking his coat off. My mate reckons the forgotten compressed air on/off button will cost the company about €5,000.


Life is a learning experience.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 8, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Life is a learning experience.


Especially when someone else pays

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 8, 2021)

There is a story that a man in Egypt owned a Rolls Royce and an axle broke when he tried to cross a dry creekbed. He contacted RR and in response they sent a man out with the replacement part, fixed the car and left with the broken axle.

The owner heard nothing more about the incident and did not receive a bill. He wrote them a letter asking when the bill was going to arrive. In response he got a letter back from RR saying that no RR had EVER broken an axle.

And no one ever escaped from Stalag 13, either.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 14, 2021)

The perfect woman will be rolling off of the assembly line in a just a couple of years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## space dodo (Aug 14, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> There is a story that a man in Egypt owned a Rolls Royce and an axle broke when he tried to cross a dry creekbed. He contacted RR and in response they sent a man out with the replacement part, fixed the car and left with the broken axle.
> 
> The owner heard nothing more about the incident and did not receive a bill. He wrote them a letter asking when the bill was going to arrive. In response he got a letter back from RR saying that no RR had EVER broken an axle.
> 
> And no one ever escaped from Stalag 13, either.


i kid you not, my great grandfather had a rolls royce and and the exact same thing happened to him!
P.S sorry that ive been offline for so long

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 14, 2021)

at6 said:


> The perfect woman will be rolling off of the assembly line in a just a couple of years.


I wonder if an extended warranty would be worth it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 14, 2021)

at6 said:


> The perfect woman will be rolling off of the assembly line in a just a couple of years.


.....and they will be programmed to ask you to write them into your will, kill you shortly afterwards and the money goes to the manufacturer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 17, 2021)

Well, at least More time on Coast of Persian Gulf!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 18, 2021)

My wife and I celebrate our 18th Anniversary today. No person I would rather spend my life with.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
5 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 18, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My wife and I celebrate our 18th Anniversary today. No person I would rather spend my life with.


Congrats to you and your wife and best wishes for you.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2021)

Congrats on the anniversary. My best wishes for both of you.


----------



## rochie (Aug 18, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My wife and I celebrate our 18th Anniversary today. No person I would rather spend my life with.


congratulations and happy anniversary Chris


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2021)

Congrats on the anniversary.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2021)

Happy anniversary Chris.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 18, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 18, 2021)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 25, 2021)

Congrats to both of you Alder


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 30, 2021)

My girlfriend found this Video on YouTube when she was bored and was checking YT for something to watch. Unfortunately She is not in the Video, only me. You can see me at 00:30 of Video , at left corner of photo, wearing white T-shirt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 30, 2021)

Cool!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 30, 2021)

You don't have any more hair than I do. Cool.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 31, 2021)

My second eldest son returned home today after wrapping up his four years in the Marines.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 31, 2021)

Had something of a rollercoaster year with our youngest son who's had some mental health problems that prevented him attending school. He went through a treatment regime and started his senior year at high school last week. A few months ago, I was questioning whether he'd ever go back to school and now, here he is, back to his normal self, laughing and joking and integrating with the family again after a year of scarcely speaking. 

Then, about 3 weeks ago, our second son decided to buy a motorbike (bad decision #1). He then decided to start it before he'd had any lessons (bad decision #2). He then decided to try a short ride (bad decision #3). It was a short ride...straight into a tree, with resultant broken femur and fractured wrist to show for it. However, the experience has been something of a wake-up call for him. He had dropped out of college and spent the past 18 months working construction sites. He's now decided to go back to school and is studying physiotherapy. He got himself enrolled and is now attending his classes diligently. 

Truly feeling blessed right now that all my boys are back in school and on an upward path. Hoping and praying it continues...but, for now, I'm grinning from ear to ear.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 31, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> My second eldest son returned home today after wrapping up his four years in the Marines.


Congrats to both of You. Please send my regards to him.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 31, 2021)

Someone in the family seems to have a photo of Benny. She'll scan it and send it to us. That would really give him a face again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 31, 2021)

Great news, Marcel.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 31, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Had something of a rollercoaster year with our youngest son who's had some mental health problems that prevented him attending school. He went through a treatment regime and started his senior year at high school last week. A few months ago, I was questioning whether he'd ever go back to school and now, here he is, back to his normal self, laughing and joking and integrating with the family again after a year of scarcely speaking.
> 
> Then, about 3 weeks ago, our second son decided to buy a motorbike (bad decision #1). He then decided to start it before he'd had any lessons (bad decision #2). He then decided to try a short ride (bad decision #3). It was a short ride...straight into a tree, with resultant broken femur and fractured wrist to show for it. However, the experience has been something of a wake-up call for him. He had dropped out of college and spent the past 18 months working construction sites. He's now decided to go back to school and is studying physiotherapy. He got himself enrolled and is now attending his classes diligently.
> 
> Truly feeling blessed right now that all my boys are back in school and on an upward path. Hoping and praying it continues...but, for now, I'm grinning from ear to ear.


As the old saying states "There are 2 types of motorcyclists, those that have been in an accident and those that will be in one." 
Glad he wasn't injured any worse that he was.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2021)

Really cool photographic show at the Saatchi gallery: JR: Chronicles - Exhibition - Saatchi Gallery

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 2, 2021)

When we were kid and wear our parents's shoes!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 2, 2021)

That is a purposeful, determined stride.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2021)

Going to meet up with 

 GregP
on Saturday and check out the Planes of Fame and Yanks Air Museums in Chino. Cannot wait to see the planes and actually meet Greg as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 2, 2021)

You won't be disappointed by the museum. Was there a number of years ago with the local IPMS club and we had a wonderful time down there.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 3, 2021)

Grand Prix in Zandvoort. Nice cute little track, and these fast cars look awesome in the banking corners. Seems a rollercoaster to me for the drivers. Unfortunately the GP will be probably quite boring, but you can't have everything.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Sep 3, 2021)

First day at home ; I left the hospital tomorrow after a surgery for peritonitis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 3, 2021)

Frog said:


> First day at home ; I left the hospital tomorrow after a surgery for peritonitis.


Sounds very painful. Good that you're recovering.


----------



## Dash119 (Sep 3, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Going to meet up with @GregP on Saturday and check out the Planes of Fame and Yanks Air Museums in Chino. Cannot wait to see the planes and actually meet Greg as well.


I'll be volunteering at PoF all day on Saturday as a Museum Guide. Ask any of the Museum Guides with a radio to let me know when you are there. It would be great to meet both of you.

Kim

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Sep 3, 2021)

at6 said:


> Sounds very painful. Good that you're recovering.



It was, and worse was the gastric tube.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 3, 2021)

We’ll need photos guys.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Sep 3, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Grand Prix in Zandvoort. Nice cute little track, and these fast cars look awesome in the banking corners. Seems a rollercoaster to me for the drivers. Unfortunately the GP will be probably quite boring, but you can't have everything.


Mercedes chances of winning have been set back by their driver joining a Toulouse-Lautrec tribute act.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2021)

Dash119 said:


> I'll be volunteering at PoF all day on Saturday as a Museum Guide. Ask any of the Museum Guides with a radio to let me know when you are there. It would be great to meet both of you.
> 
> Kim



Sounds like a plan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Sep 3, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Sounds like a plan!


When planning tomorrow, keep in mind we are flying the P-40. Start up is at Noon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 3, 2021)

Frog said:


> First day at home ; I left the hospital tomorrow after a surgery for peritonitis.


Great news!


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 3, 2021)

Well, Who will post photos of the "Planes of Fame"???


----------



## Dash119 (Sep 3, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Well, Who will post photos of the "Planes of Fame"???


Try the website:

www.planesoffame.org

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2021)

Dash119 said:


> When planning tomorrow, keep in mind we are flying the P-40. Start up is at Noon.



I will be meeting up with Greg pretty early. I want to maximize my time at both museums. I have to head back out to the desert the same day because of work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 9, 2021)

Both of us received our Covid Vaccines here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2021)

which one?


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 9, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> which one?


The Russian one, Sputnik.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 9, 2021)

Had my first bone density scan since December two weeks ago to see if my treatment is keeping the cancer from spreading and the wait was driving me insane. The treatments are working and the cancer has actually diminished a bit. My PSA is still below 1 from an all time high of 135 in December. I guess I can buy some new work boots now

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
6 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 9, 2021)

Fastmongrel’s landing gear fix.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Sep 9, 2021)

Minimal damage from Ida, though most neighbors have damage & many still no power. Power came on Sat 4th for me but on the 6th rapid on/off burned out the fan motor on the a/c compressor. Have rigged a fan on top of the compressor so a/c back on till the fan motor comes in. AT-T internet came back this afternoon. Still some minor house trim to replace. Have told the folks across the road to wash&dry clothes here.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 9, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Had my first bone density scan since December two weeks ago to see if my treatment is keeping the cancer from spreading and the wait was driving me insane. The treatments are working and the cancer has actually diminished a bit. My PSA is still below 1 from an all time high of 135 in December. I guess I can buy some new work boots now


WoW! very glad to hear this, George.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 10, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Had my first bone density scan since December two weeks ago to see if my treatment is keeping the cancer from spreading and the wait was driving me insane. The treatments are working and the cancer has actually diminished a bit. My PSA is still below 1 from an all time high of 135 in December. I guess I can buy some new work boots now


well that has cheered me up too ! 

great news Geo

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2021)

Very good news!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2021)

Great news!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 10, 2021)

Glad to hear that!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 11, 2021)

He's talking dirty. He used the word WORK. Oops now I did it too.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 11, 2021)

My neighbors across the street are in their late 80's and are wonderful people. Talking with them the other day I found that both their cars were not operational. Their main vehicle, a 2005 Ford Explorer, refused to crank. They had replaced the battery and then removed the starter and had it tested; it checked out fine. Finally they made an appointment to have the vehicle towed to the Ford dealer and repaired but they could not get to it until 22 Sep - and they scheduled it at least 10 days ago. Then the older pickup truck that they used little developed a water leak in a location where it would be very difficult to repair.

It bothered me that they had no car. I told them they could borrow one of mine and then yesterday I went over and started troubleshooting. Sure enough, the car just went "Thunk" when you tried to start it. I did some research on the Internet and went back this morning. I suspected that the transmission linkage was loose, leading to the system not being able to tell if the car was in Park, a known problem with those vehicles. But being able to see the linkage was impossible without some dismantling, Finally I crawled under the car and found that the power lead to the starter solenoid was good but the connection to the starter itself was very loose and in fact lacked a nut to hold it on the stud. Those cars have a history of poor connections to the starter and that had likely been the original problem When my neighbor took the starter off to have it tested the nut securing the power lead had gotten lost. I put a locknut on it.

The car started fine. Then we took the Right front wheel off to allow better access to one of the new spark plugs, which had not been tightened enough.. I used a spark plug thread clean out tool to help that. Finally the car is all back together and running well. Hooray! 

And the parts I needed for my airplane got delivered today; they were not even supposed to be shipped until Monday!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 11, 2021)

Kharma.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Kharma.


Word.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Sep 11, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Word.


Feeling better after being pretty sick last night.


----------



## PlasticHero (Sep 11, 2021)

Got out to a local model show, lots of good models, lots of good vendors, and I got my build for GB-54 Pacific Theatre. This is the Hasegawa A6M5 Zero and I picked up an Aircraft Pictorial "Aircraft Painting Guide" from Dana Bell and signed by him.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 11, 2021)

Where's that _envious _emogi when you need it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 11, 2021)

This might not apply to all. Why is it more fun to buy the models than to build the models?


----------



## PlasticHero (Sep 11, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> This might not apply to all. Why is it more fun to buy the models than to build the models?


Instant gratification vs research, construction, adjustment, paint, decals, weathering, base...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2021)

In my case that is simple. The artwork always looks like a plane. Was not the case when i was brewing kits long ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Sep 11, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Where's that _envious _emogi when you need it?


IKR! Looks like a immense amount of fun!


----------



## Viking1066 (Sep 11, 2021)

PlasticHero said:


> Instant gratification vs research, construction, adjustment, paint, decals, weathering, base...


Agreed! I have about 125 sheets of decals for IJNAF and IJAAF aircraft. Just need the aircraft. I find I always look for aircraft I can paint that suit my decal collection. Today I was looking for two Tachikawa Ki-36 planes to apply some interesting paint schemes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 12, 2021)

Making my first guitar pedal and the circuit seems to be working 
Now I only have to wait for the enclosure to dry and then I can assemble it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/formula1/58537637

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Sep 14, 2021)

Champions League group stage.

Bern Young Boys 2-1 Manchester United Old Boys.

Just tooooooo funny.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2021)

pbehn said:


> Champions League group stage.
> 
> Bern Young Boys 2-1 Manchester United Old Boys.
> 
> Just tooooooo funny.



My Bayern is playing Barcelona right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Sep 14, 2021)

Bayern old boy just scored.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 14, 2021)

Bought a new bike for youngest son to cycle to school. It got stolen yesterday, just 3 weeks into a new school year at a new school. He worked with the school police who identified the perp on security video. Son now has his bike back. Happiness!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2021)

pbehn said:


> Bayern old boy just scored.



2:0 so far…

Edit: Make it 3:0.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 14, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Bought a new bike for youngest son to cycle to school. It got stolen yesterday, just 3 weeks into a new school year at a new school. He worked with the school police who identified the perp on security video. Son now has his bike back. Happiness!!!


I love it when that happens. Glad to hear you got justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 15, 2021)

Hooray!

Passed French Exam!!!

82 / 100 ... Not a great score, but finally I did it!

But more happy about this one:









Hassan Firouzabadi - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Now, he can hail him in the hell!!!

There is a wedding in my Alpha Sierra Sierra.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 15, 2021)

Finally, Covid did the world a favor.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 15, 2021)

at6 said:


> Finally, Covid did the world a favor.


Not related to this, but when Q S was killed, someone tweeted:

Your gunnery needs to be improved!

and someone else sent this:

Good shot! but missed by several hundred kilometers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 15, 2021)

My new smartphone! 

Nokia G20

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 18, 2021)

Used my new Snark tuner on my guitar. Really great tuning which is superior to going by ear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 18, 2021)

at6 said:


> Used my new Snark tuner on my guitar. Really great tuning which is superior to going by ear.


I should learn to play something!!! But not sure which one!

Back in days when I was in Army, Head of music band of our base, played Harp!!!

Not those giant ones, but a medium sized one!!!

besides guitar, which I already have, I really like to learn Harp playing too!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 18, 2021)

at6 said:


> Used my new Snark tuner on my guitar. Really great tuning which is superior to going by ear.


Ear is more fun though.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Ear is more fun though.


Perfect pitch hearing comes in handy.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2021)

at6 said:


> Used my new Snark tuner on my guitar. Really great tuning which is superior to going by ear.


Download the guitartuna app for your phone. Works good.









GuitarTuna: Guitar,Tuner,Chord - Apps on Google Play


#1 Guitar Tuner worldwide. Over 10 million users. Fast, easy & highly accurate!




play.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 18, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Download the guitartuna app for your phone. Works good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I must admit I use that one as well although I can tune easily by ear, it’s just convenient.
Perfect pitch hearing more a curse than a blessing when playing guitar though. Intonation on a fretted string instrument is never perfect

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2021)

Tuning by ear can be painful - you might get the ear caught between the strings .................. yep, coat's on !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 18, 2021)

Airframes said:


> yep, coat's on !!!



Do you ever take it off, old boy?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2021)

Er ....... now and then old chap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 18, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Er ....... now and then old chap.



Can't say I'd noticed, to be honest. 

Then again, it takes one to know one. I think I'll join you with my coat on...'cos it's a perpetual state of being for me. Perhaps we should form a splinter faction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 18, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Perhaps we should form a splinter faction.


Don't those hurt?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Tuning by ear can be painful - you might get the ear caught between the strings .................. yep, coat's on !!!


Strangely enough that is just the case. Tuning by ear can be very painful. The more the ear is trained the harder it gets.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 19, 2021)

Just arrived our home nearly 40 minutes ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2021)

Champions Quins pass Newcastle test


Champions Harlequins come through a tough start to their title defence from Newcastle Falcons in a thriller at Kingston Park.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 21, 2021)

No gunshots in the neighborhood for a week now.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 21, 2021)

Great news, mate


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 21, 2021)

Heading to France and Belgium for a week to visit some Western Front sites and spend some time with a few relatives who never came home after 1918.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2021)

Sounds like a good trip - post some pics on your return.


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 21, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Spend some time with a few relatives who never came home after 1918.


May their souls rest in eternal peace.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Heading to France and Belgium for a week to visit some Western Front sites and spend some time with a few relatives who never came home after 1918.


There is a great thread here from, i am red in the face cant remember, that is very much worth reading if you go to that era. I enjoyed that much. Perhaps one can guide us to that thread?


----------



## Marcel (Sep 21, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Heading to France and Belgium for a week to visit some Western Front sites and spend some time with a few relatives who never came home after 1918.


Where will you be?


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 21, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Where will you be?


Staying in Lille for 3 days then driving to Amiens on Saturday, before heading back to Germany on Monday afternoon.


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 21, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Where will you be?


Just to add more detail, I'm heading to Ypres tomorrow then Comines Warneton on Thurs. Still working out what to do on Friday but I suspect Poperinghe and Ypres again....although I'm sorely tempted to drive to Waterloo. Saturday I'll be in La Boisselle to see some Battle of the Somme sights. Hope to get to the site of Vert Galant Aerodromes on Monday morning to celebrate the anniversary of a relative's first operational sortie from there in 1918. 

In amongst all that, I'll be visiting.the CWGC cemeteries at Pont d'Achelles, Prowse Point, Ramparts, Essex Farm, Tyne Cot, Pozieres and Queant Road. Also hoping for a brief stop in Amiens to see the gaol of Operation JERICHO fame.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 21, 2021)

Well, it wasn't the fact another forum was hacked and I have to come up with ANOTHER password!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 22, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Just to add more detail, I'm heading to Ypres tomorrow then Comines Warneton on Thurs. Still working out what to do on Friday but I suspect Poperinghe and Ypres again....although I'm sorely tempted to drive to Waterloo. Saturday I'll be in La Boisselle to see some Battle of the Somme sights. Hope to get to the site of Vert Galant Aerodromes on Monday morning to celebrate the anniversary of a relative's first operational sortie from there in 1918.
> 
> In amongst all that, I'll be visiting.the CWGC cemeteries at Pont d'Achelles, Prowse Point, Ramparts, Essex Farm, Tyne Cot, Pozieres and Queant Road. Also hoping for a brief stop in Amiens to see the gaol of Operation JERICHO fame.


Ah sorry I didn’t know that earlier, we could have met up at Yper.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 22, 2021)

N4521U said:


> Well, it wasn't the fact another forum was hacked and I have to come up with ANOTHER password!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Never use the same password twice! Have an unique password for every account you have and use a password manager to keep track of them.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 22, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Never use the same password twice! Have an unique password for every account you have and use a password manager to keep track of them.


I'm 78
and I don't even know my own name anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 22, 2021)

N4521U said:


> I'm 78
> and I don't even know my own name anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Then you are a sitting duck for cyber crime nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2021)

Got a report from my mechanic friends who are sorting my car after the break-down on Sunday.
It seems that the crankshaft front oil seal had been "weeping", which eventually saturated the drive belt on the water pump and power steering pump, causing the belt to slip on the pullies. This caused the overheating, with the coolant boiling off and / or venting from the overflow, and the belt eventually failed.
The mechanics have cleaned and inspected everything, repairing as needed, and fitted a new belt, and new seals to the water pump etc, changed the oil, and topped up the coolant and anti-freeze, and are just awaiting delivery of the new crankshaft oil seal, which they'll fit when it arrives, probably on Monday. The engine starts, runs and revs fine, although there is a slight "chuffing" from the valves on No.1 cylinder, which is probably just a lifter or weak spring, which can be sorted easily enough if required.
There is no major damage, and the cost is much less than half what I'd expected, even at their very reasonable rates, so I'm relieved and very pleased !!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 22, 2021)

Great news, mate. Glad to hear it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Got a report from my mechanic friends who are sorting my car after the break-down on Sunday.
> It seems that the crankshaft front oil seal had been "weeping", which eventually saturated the drive belt on the water pump and power steering pump, causing the belt to slip on the pullies. This caused the overheating, with the coolant boiling off and / or venting from the overflow, and the belt eventually failed.
> The mechanics have cleaned and inspected everything, repairing as needed, and fitted a new belt, and new seals to the water pump etc, changed the oil, and topped up the coolant and anti-freeze, and are just awaiting delivery of the new crankshaft oil seal, which they'll fit when it arrives, probably on Monday. The engine starts, runs and revs fine, although there is a slight "chuffing" from the valves on No.1 cylinder, which is probably just a lifter or weak spring, which can be sorted easily enough if required.
> There is no major damage, and the cost is much less than half what I'd expected, even at their very reasonable rates, so I'm relieved and very pleased !!


Told you 
"You, seem to have befriended the woman of motering. It is a drag but the thing still wants you to take it further."

If i ask nicely can you do a good word for me by her please. I will offer some motor oil in her glory

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 22, 2021)

That's awesome!


----------



## bdefen (Sep 22, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Making my first guitar pedal and the circuit seems to be working
> Now I only have to wait for the enclosure to dry and then I can assemble it.


What's the effect of your guitar pedal? I've not built pedals, but have built pedalboards, converting the power supply from batteries to A/C. First one built in an old leather suitcase. The succeeding one below came with a wiring "manifold". Guitar goes in at right, out to amp on the left. Just hook up the right wall wart, and rock on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 22, 2021)

Heading to northern Minnesota for 5 days for some duck hunting, hanging with friends, good food and drink, and shooting some bullets from my M1 Garand at a gong set up 200-300 yards away. See if I can hit anything at that distance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 22, 2021)

bdefen said:


> What's the effect of your guitar pedal? I've not built pedals, but have built pedalboards, converting the power supply from batteries to A/C. First one built in an old leather suitcase. The succeeding one below came with a wiring "manifold". Guitar goes in at right, out to amp on the left. Just hook up the right wall wart, and rock on.


It’s a simple treble booster. I wanted a simple project as I haven’t touched a solder iron since high school. It’s basically a fuzz without the clipping diodes and gives a boost in the upper mids while leaving the bass frequencies alone. I’ve tried it for a week now and I like it better than my ts-9 through my Vox amp. Seems like the tone chokes less if that makes sense. It also cleans up better when turning down the guitar volume.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Sep 22, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Heading to northern Minnesota for 5 days for some duck hunting, hanging with friends, good food and drink, and shooting some bullets from my M1 Garand at a gong set up 200-300 yards away. See if I can hit anything at that distance.


Original chambering for 30-06 or re-chambered for .308/7.62 NATO? My buddy had a shortened one in .308 that he referred to as a "tanker" model. Love to watch that action operate....got to fire an M14 one time. Fun!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 22, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Heading to northern Minnesota for 5 days for some duck hunting, hanging with friends, good food and drink, and shooting some bullets from my M1 Garand at a gong set up 200-300 yards away. See if I can hit anything at that distance.


Sounds like fun. My eldest bought himself an M1 with his graduation money. Then he went down to Bill's Gun Range. After watching all the guys with their tricked out ARs popping away, he popped in a clip of 30-06, and let fly down range. That got everybody's attention!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 23, 2021)

Been getting up on Sundays at 3.30am for a 4.00am Zoom talk given by an old friend of some 45+ years from Wales.
A calligrapher of note I had lost touch with about 18 years ago. We are once again in contact and it feels good'
H's 85 now, bout 5 years older than myownself. I was a student then his teaching assistant when he would visit the U.S.
teaching the craft. Doing manuscript stuff, vellum, stick ink, quills, gold leaf on gesso, even designing alphabets.
A lot of good memories.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 23, 2021)

N4521U said:


> Been getting up on Sundays at 3.30am for a 4.00am Zoom talk given by an old friend of some 45+ years from Wales.
> A calligrapher of note I had lost touch with about 18 years ago. We are once again in contact and it feels good'
> H's 85 now, bout 5 years older than myownself. I was a student then his teaching assistant when he would visit the U.S.
> teaching the craft. Doing manuscript stuff, vellum, stick ink, quills, gold leaf on gesso, even designing alphabets.
> A lot of good memories.


Great news, indeed! A dreamlike one, I would say.

What a wow! I am a calligrapher too! Can I ask you to see some of your works, please?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 23, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Great news, indeed! A dreamlike one, I would say.
> 
> What a wow! I am a calligrapher too! Can I ask you to see some of your works, please?


You asked for it!
This is from Way back.............. late 70's
Vellum, gold leaf, powdered gold, stick ink and Azurite .

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 23, 2021)

N4521U said:


> You asked for it!
> This is from Way back.............. late 70's
> Vellum, gold leaf, powdered gold, stick ink and Azurite .
> View attachment 642351


Fantastic!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2021)

N4521U said:


> You asked for it!
> This is from Way back.............. late 70's
> Vellum, gold leaf, powdered gold, stick ink and Azurite .
> View attachment 642351


Some weird piece of text there .


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 23, 2021)

I think he might have given away some secret materials he uses that make his builds look so good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 23, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Sounds like fun. My eldest bought himself an M1 with his graduation money. Then he went down to Bill's Gun Range. After watching all the guys with their tricked out ARs popping away, he popped in a clip of 30-06, and let fly down range. That got everybody's attention!


Had a similar thing happen at and outdoor range once, was at one end of a covered firing line with a plywood wall to my right, let loose a round and I think they guy next to me needed a change of undies.
Mine is the 30-06 variety, bought a receiver from the CMP (Civilian Marksmaship Program) originally. Then bought a parts kit (everything else other than a stock set) back in the day when they were selling them for $125 or so.
Sent the whole works of to a place called Dean's Gun Restoration and had it all put together, re-parkerize everything and add a nice flamed Walnut stock set.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 23, 2021)

N4521U said:


> You asked for it!
> This is from Way back.............. late 70's
> Vellum, gold leaf, powdered gold, stick ink and Azurite .
> View attachment 642351


That's some mighty fine scriptin' Bill

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 23, 2021)

Generally Hafez's poems are used as novice to intermediate level calligraphers performance.

Here is a work of mine, without decorations: 






Transcription: 

Dast dar halgheh ye An zolf do-ta natvan kard
Tekieh bar Ahd -e to vo bad -e Saba natvan kard.

You can read / hear the complete poem of Hafez, here:






گنجور » حافظ » غزلیات » غزل شمارهٔ ۱۳۶







ganjoor.net

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 23, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Some weird piece of text there .


Explain "weird" please


----------



## N4521U (Sep 23, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Generally Hafez's poems are used as novice to intermediate level calligraphers performance.
> 
> Here is a work of mine, without decorations:
> 
> ...



You may be able to read it, but it's a Stretch for me!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2021)

N4521U said:


> Explain "weird" please


Keep out of trouble by spending more then you make. Sound to me like very bad advice. A awfull lot of people get into very much trouble when in debt.

Destoying the rich ?

Etc

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 24, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Keep out of trouble by spending more then you make. Sound to me like very bad advice. A awfull lot of people get into very much trouble when in debt.
> 
> Destoying the rich ?
> 
> Etc


You missed the “ you cannot” part on top of the text.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2021)

Marcel said:


> You missed the “ you cannot” part on top of the text.


Im obviously blind seeing.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 24, 2021)

it's simple if you read it closely. Stay out of debt when possible. If you spend more than you make, you will get a free cactus in the butt. But first you will get an injection of Habanero as far as it will go.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 24, 2021)

due to staff shortages and the fact we also have weddings on the 23rd, 27th and 29th of december the hotel is closed on Christmas day and the 26th so i will be having only my second Christmas off work since 1985 !

only fly in ointment is i gotta spend it with the family !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 24, 2021)

N4521U said:


> You may be able to read it, but it's a Stretch for me!!!!!!


the first line says:

my hands cannot move throughout your woven hair.

The second line says:

There is no trust in your words nor the morning breeze.

It is not best translation, I know.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2021)

Back at live sport and a win to go with it!









Quins edge win over battling Worcester


Premiership champions Harlequins score five tries to beat Worcester Warriors, who grab two late bonus points at The Stoop.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## N4521U (Sep 25, 2021)

Sports???????
Giants first to reach 100 Wins for 2021!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wahoooooooooooooooooooo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2021)

A nice fall fire, a Guiness, and an 18 year old single malt scotch.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Sep 25, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> A nice fall fire, a Guiness, and an 18 year old single malt scotch.
> 
> View attachment 642641
> View attachment 642642


That looks great! I could have used some of that this weekend.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2021)

Viking1066 said:


> That looks great! I could have used some of that this weekend.


Yeah, I needed it after the last few days, and before my next work trip to the LA area on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 26, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeah, I needed it after the last few days, and before my next work trip to the LA area on Monday.


Poor thing. You get to go to Lost A$$? I don't envy you. Too bad that you don't have to visit Fresno. We could at least have a few hours of fun.


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 26, 2021)

My university begins in 3 weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2021)

at6 said:


> Poor thing. You get to go to Lost A$$? I don't envy you. Too bad that you don't have to visit Fresno. We could at least have a few hours of fun.



Fortunately I am not working in LA, just flying into LAX.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2021)

Well.....not going to work tomorrow....a weeks Long service leave....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 28, 2021)

My health insurance premium is only going up $40 a month next year!!!
This year it went up $100.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> My health insurance premium is only going up $40 a month next year!!!
> This year it went up $100.



That sucks. Mine has been going down, and my coverage has gotten even better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 28, 2021)

What fantasy Utopia do you live in?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> What fantasy Utopia do you live in?



No fantasy. My company just negotiates better deals, and understands the importance of taking care of its best assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 28, 2021)

Oh, that explains it. I get federal health care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 29, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Oh, that explains it. I get federal health care.


That explains everything. Medicare sucks because if I go to the hospital I go bankrupt. 80 percent coverage means that if you're not wealthy, you're dead. Reminds me of that old song, "Here Comes The Hearse. "If life were something that money could buy, the rich would live and the poor would die".


----------



## special ed (Sep 29, 2021)

Medicare only pays if they want to. When I had both knees replaced, the hospital sent the info to Medicare electronically and it was confirmed received. However Medicare declined to pay the hospital and after two years the hospital billed me for the Medicare portion. As I am retired, I figured I had time to go to war with them. After many appeals with NO as an answer and with the hospital about to send the bill to collection agency, I paid.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 29, 2021)

You truly have my sympathy, sir. I’m pretty much in the same boat. C’mon lottery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 29, 2021)

Well, my Teacher wide pays for Private health cover thru work, Lots!
When I had my Prostate removed, a matter of life or death!
Private meant I had my Private room paid for!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh and my choice of Private Dr not public.
Which meant I didn't have to go on a 1 year waiting list.
Which Also meant I had the privalage of paying my Private Dr 9,000 F'n dollars for the operation,
400 F'n dollars for the anysthesiologist, and 150 F'n dollars for Follow up visits!!!!
So now I get Hormone shots every six months another 150 for the prescription and 100 F'n dollars for the Dr!

I sympathise with you all!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 29, 2021)

That’s it. I’m moving to the Commonwealth.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Sep 29, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Keep out of trouble by spending more then you make. Sound to me like very bad advice. A awfull lot of people get into very much trouble when in debt.
> 
> Destoying the rich ?
> 
> Etc


It reads, "You CANNOT keep out of trouble by spending more than you make".

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 30, 2021)

What you ask?????????????????????????????????
Over to the Other thread I believe!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 30, 2021)

All today…

1. Seeing a B-52 take off.
2. Watching a C-47 in D-Day markings fly in the traffic pattern.
3. Hearing a fighter jet break the sound barrier. Man that hangar shook!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 1, 2021)

What a great day you had, Adler.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 1, 2021)

got to release some stress by doing my best Gordon Ramsey impression on my butcher.

he calls to tell me they missed my order i placed last night so they'll drop it off some time tomorrow !

the items are for a wedding tomorrow so in rather blunt tones i advised him to get it to me today......

feel slightly better now

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 1, 2021)

my order arrived 30 minutes ago !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2021)

Pizza?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 1, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Pizza?


chicken breasts, sirloin steaks, cumberland sausages for a BBQ wedding tomorrow.

12'c and rain forecast so will be cooking it inside

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2021)

Sounds tasty ... going, going there.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 1, 2021)

rochie said:


> my order arrived 30 minutes ago !


You must have used some powerful _motivational speaking_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 1, 2021)

Shortround6 said:


> You must have used some powerful _motivational speaking_


a bit, his parentage was called into question too !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 1, 2021)

Looking Forever for an Accurate photo of the front and rear Cargo doors of a Super Connie!!!!!
and I mean FORever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Last night I scored!






The doors of the Old Heller kit are less than accurate........ But this is Bitchin!

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 5, 2021)

Scored a Bulgarian M36 helmet at a yard sale yesterday for a decent price.
It's in fairly good shape with some rust (looks like sitting in water at some point) but the leather liner and chin-strap is intact.
No provenance accompanied the helmet, so I ave no idea how it ended up in this area.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 5, 2021)

rochie said:


> chicken breasts, sirloin steaks, cumberland sausages for a BBQ wedding tomorrow.
> 
> 12'c and rain forecast so will be cooking it inside



Ooohhj...Cumberland sausage. Now THATs something I miss from Blighty!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 7, 2021)

job interview over zoom went very well.
they want to meet in person next week.
much better working hours 08.00 - 16.30, 5 days a week at a local clay pigeon shooting venue.
still interesting enough menu so fingers crossed

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2021)

rochie said:


> job interview over zoom went very well.
> they want to meet in person next week.
> much better working hours 08.00 - 16.30, 5 days a week at a local clay pigeon shooting venue.
> still interesting enough menu so fingers crossed

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 7, 2021)

rochie said:


> job interview over zoom went very well.
> they want to meet in person next week.
> much better working hours 08.00 - 16.30, 5 days a week at a local clay pigeon shooting venue.
> still interesting enough menu so fingers crossed



Best of luck, mate. Here's hoping everything falls into place for you the way you want it to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 7, 2021)

never cooked a clay pigeon before, better hit the books for recipes !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 7, 2021)

rochie said:


> never cooked a clay pigeon before, better hit the books for recipes !


They are ready cooked and glazed, just warm them up and serve with creme Anglais.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 7, 2021)

I've eaten British food before so I know how boiled clay pigeon tastes............ 

Seriously, wish you the best of luck!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 7, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> I've eaten British food before so I know how boiled clay pigeon tastes............
> 
> Seriously, wish you the best of luck!


The clay pigeon was developed in the days of the Palatinate, to welcome southern guests, to this day special apparatus is used to greet any Chelsea or Arsenal supporters with clay pigeons as they walk down from the moor.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 7, 2021)

rochie said:


> never cooked a clay pigeon before, better hit the books for recipes !



It tastes like clay chicken.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 7, 2021)

It's also tough and gritty.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 7, 2021)

at6 said:


> It's also tough and gritty.


And accurate at 100 paces.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 7, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> I've eaten British food before so I know how boiled clay pigeon tastes............


shall not dignify that with an answer !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 7, 2021)

pbehn said:


> The clay pigeon was developed in the days of the Palatinate, to welcome southern guests, to this day special apparatus is used to greet any Chelsea or Arsenal supporters with clay pigeons as they walk down from the moor.


Sadly 

 SaparotRob
not all of my vignettes are true. Rochie and I live on the edge of the river Tees and there are many things that hark back to the the Palatinate, sadly pelting Arsenal Chelsea and West Ham supporters isnt in the archive. For a long time the de facto border between England and Scotland was the river Tees where we live . The area to the north, previously known as the kingdom of Northumbria was a militarised zone, now known as the Palatinate or land of the Prince Bishops. The Bishop of Durham's main job was to act as a buffer state and prevent invasion by the Scots. Part of this was to keep a standing army and another was to build fortifications. One fortification he built was a castle in what is now called Stockton, which actually means "castle town or fortified town". I was born on the site of the castle moat. it took no genius of historical research to know this, my home address was 32 Moat Street.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 7, 2021)

And when the Scots retreated, which happened without much sadness
as it was off to Oban they went to drown their sorrows.
There was usually a Davidson to welcome them!
And throw them out when they got out of hand!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 7, 2021)

So, we're NOT going to be chucking clay pigeons at Arsenal fans. 

Go Leicester.


----------



## rochie (Oct 8, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> So, we're NOT going to be chucking clay pigeons at Arsenal fans.
> 
> Go Leicester.


Leicester !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 8, 2021)

and Stockton on tees is where that Stephenson bloke drove his train to from Darlington in 1821, good job we had a station or where would he of parked it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 8, 2021)

rochie said:


> Leicester !


Don't I get credit for not spelling it "Lester"?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 8, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Don't I get credit for not spelling it "Lester"?


Leicester is full of Romans. They are ok but they cant look at a place without building an aqueduct theatre or other useless piece of architecture.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 8, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Don't I get credit for not spelling it "Lester"?


oh yes you do , just wondering if you had a link with Leicester

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 8, 2021)

Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 8, 2021)

pbehn said:


> Leicester is full of Romans. They are ok but they cant look at a place without building an aqueduct theatre or other useless piece of architecture.


Those pesky Romans!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2021)

Yeah, what did the Roman's ever do for us ..................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 8, 2021)

Someone please post that scene from “Life of Brian”.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 8, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Someone please post that scene from “Life of Brian”.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Yeah, what did the Roman's ever do for us ..................................................



Pizza and concrete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 8, 2021)

My grandmothers back garden was excavated in the 1930s, it was in the site of a Roman villa. No one knows why there was a villa there. There is a roman camp a few miles from where she later lived, it is actually two camps and was a great place to play for an 8 yr old, no one knows why it was there. There are many Roman roads in N Yorkshire which go from nowhere to nowhere, even when you know the destination frequently you dont know why it was a destination. My conclusion is that the Romans liked mead too much for their own good.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 8, 2021)

pbehn said:


> My grandmothers back garden was excavated in the 1930s, it was in the site of a Roman villa. No one knows why there was a villa there. There is a roman camp a few miles from where she later lived, it is actually two camps and was a great place to play for an 8 yr old, no one knows why it was there. There are many Roman roads in N Yorkshire which go from nowhere to nowhere, even when you know the destination frequently you dont know why it was a destination. My conclusion is that the Romans liked mead too much for their own good.


It’s the lead

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2021)

After being OK’d to collect Long Term Disability in February and doing battle with Canada Life since then, I’ll finally be getting a check from them. I can hardly wait for the “Customer Survey” to arrive

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 8, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> After being OK’d to collect Long Term Disability in February and doing battle with Canada Life since then, I’ll finally be getting a check from them. I can hardly wait for the “Customer Survey” to arrive



Watch out, they can probably take it away much faster than they approved it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 8, 2021)

Just now, sitting outside while checking on the forum, I heard an unmistakable sound and looked up - lo and behold, a P-51D came thundering by.
It was on approach to Redding Airport (RDD) and I could see it was polished and had invasion stripes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 8, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2021)

Was at this tonight, what an incredible game to watch and be a part of and we won to boot!









Quins come back again to beat Bristol


Harlequins stage a remarkable second-half comeback to defeat Bristol at home with an eight-try haul.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2021)

Getting to my hotel at LAX. I’m ready to fly back home tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 11, 2021)

Picked up a used Springfield Armory Ronin Operator 1911 in 9mm for a pretty good price this past weekend. This model has only been out for a little over year so hopefully it hasn't seen too many bullets.
To the eye looked pretty clean, rifling looks good, could use a little grease/oil.
Haven't been able to get to the range yet with it yet as with deer hunting season coming up in a month the range is pull of paying customers sighting rifles in on weekends. May have to take a weekday off and go shooting (what better reason to take a day off from work?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2021)

got the job i went for, they matched my wages and itsmuch, much better working hours 08.00 - 16.30 Wednesday to Sunday !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Winner Winner:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2021)

That's awesome!


----------



## pbehn (Oct 12, 2021)

rochie said:


> got the job i went for, they matched my wages and itsmuch, much better working hours 08.00 - 16.30 Wednesday to Sunday !


A Brexit bounce lol Congrats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2021)

pbehn said:


> A Brexit bounce lol Congrats.


I'll take it 

Here's where I'm going, 





__





Thimbleby Shooting Ground: Clay Pigeon Shooting Yorkshire







www.thimblebyshoot.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2021)

rochie said:


> got the job i went for, they matched my wages and itsmuch, much better working hours 08.00 - 16.30 Wednesday to Sunday !



Bjork bjork bjork!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 12, 2021)

rochie said:


> I'll take it
> 
> Here's where I'm going,
> 
> ...


Take a shot gun, there are all sorts down there, some carrying coffins and other's just remnants of Bonnie Prince Charlies army.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Bjork bjork bjork!
> 
> View attachment 644442

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2021)

rochie said:


> View attachment 644443


Hoestany frownney bjork?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 12, 2021)

They shootem and you cookem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 13, 2021)

at6 said:


> They shootem and you cookem.


almost. 

more of a clubhouse attached to the shooting grounds that are part of the Thimbelbey estate, 
will be doing upmarket snacks, few classic dishes and one plate meals for members and walk in public.

i've been bored with a A La Carte cooking for a while and have been wanting to get a better work / life balance and this seems to be it.

so if your passing and fancy a Croque madam or a burger, pop in and say hello.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 13, 2021)

rochie said:


> almost.
> 
> more of a clubhouse attached to the shooting grounds that are part of the Thimbelbey estate,
> will be doing upmarket snacks, few classic dishes and one plate meals for members and walk in public.
> ...


I wish that I could. You're several thousand miles too far away.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 13, 2021)

rochie said:


> almost.
> 
> more of a clubhouse attached to the shooting grounds that are part of the Thimbelbey estate,
> will be doing upmarket snacks, few classic dishes and one plate meals for members and walk in public.
> ...


I will once I can get there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2021)

Can I bring a "Gimpy" ?


----------



## rochie (Oct 13, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Can I bring a "Gimpy" ?


probs need a shed load of clays if you do !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 13, 2021)

Good luck with the new job Karl. Shorter hours are always a good thing

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Can I bring a "Gimpy" ?


That bad a shot? I use this one.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 14, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> Good luck with the new job Karl. Shorter hours are always a good thing


thanks Glenn


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2021)

Good on Ya Karl, hope you manage those hours man....


----------



## at6 (Oct 20, 2021)

I took a walk today and the children one block over draw with chalk on the side walk. One of them wrote POOP in large letters and then a few steps more there was the word Pee. Next to that was nice rendition of a man sitting on a toilet, pants down around the ankles, reading a paper.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 20, 2021)

Buddy came back from Brazil and brought me this as he knew I liked the Frank's Hot Sauce version




​Tried it tonight and 10/10, would get another bottle. Brazil also has these

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 21, 2021)

interesting !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2021)

Looks tasty.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2021)

Booked out trip home to Germany for a visit next month!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 21, 2021)

A ne'er-do-well got his/her comeuppance outside the house last eve, yo!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Oct 21, 2021)

No details? Was there a messy scene?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 21, 2021)

Sadly no CSI teams involved

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 21, 2021)

awwwwwww !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 21, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Booked out trip home to Germany for a visit next month!


Just looked it up. A 6 hours drive from Dordrecht. Just a bit too far for me to do the round trip and meet up for a beer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Just looked it up. A 6 hours drive from Dordrecht. Just a bit too far for me to do the round trip and meet up for a beer



We are not going through Amsterdam either. Taking a Lufthansa flight direct to Munich. That way our kids are not stuck in masks for an entire day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 21, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We are not going through Amsterdam either. Taking a Lufthansa flight direct to Munich. That way our kids are not stuck in masks for an entire day.


Amsterdam is always a rush job anyway. Timing needs to be perfect to meet up there when you’re just passing through.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Amsterdam is always a rush job anyway. Timing needs to be perfect to meet up there when you’re just passing through.



Its true…


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2021)

Quins beat Bath to earn bonus-point win


Andre Esterhuizen and Joe Marchant both score two tries as Harlequins beat Bath for another bonus-point win at the Stoop.




www.bbc.co.uk







https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/59022656

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 24, 2021)

Manchester United 0- 5 Liverpool.
Comedy gold in all respects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 24, 2021)

pbehn said:


> Manchester United 0- 5 Liverpool.
> Comedy gold in all respects.



Amen Brother...and, even better, it was at Old Trafford. Can't get better than that!!!!

Favourite quote on the Beeb from a listener/viewer "Ole Gunnar Solskjaer is really turning things around at United...they managed to hold an in-form Liverpool to 0-0 for the last 40 minutes of the game." Comedy GOLD!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 24, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Amen Brother...and, even better, it was at Old Trafford. Can't get better than that!!!!
> 
> Favourite quote on the Beeb from a listener/viewer "Ole Gunnar Solskjaer is really turning things around at United...they managed to hold an in-form Liverpool to 0-0 for the last 40 minutes of the game." Comedy GOLD!!!


Onwards and upwards, take the positives etc etc etc. 

Man U conceded 4 in the first half. Chelsea have conceded 3 in their 9 games so far, Man City 4 and Liverpool 6.


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 24, 2021)

I could not resist to not buy these beauties ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 24, 2021)

The spiral is on the wrong side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 25, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> The spiral is on the wrong side.


Yeah, looks kinda fishy to me.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Oct 25, 2021)

Notebooks for lefties... I'm right handed, but need a left handed measuring cup, unless I pour into the cup with it sitting on the counter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 25, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> The spiral is on the wrong side.


Persian is written from right to left, that’s why

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 25, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Persian is written from right to left, that’s why


So, that makes it an eastern language, then. Right?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 25, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> So, that makes it an eastern language, then. Right?


Yes I believe so, unless you live in China, then it’s a western language

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 25, 2021)

Artesh's note books?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 25, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> The spiral is on the wrong side.


Yes, I just noticed that after you said.



at6 said:


> Artesh's note books?


Yes, Actually beside history, gaming and aviation, I love "Seashells" and in general, anything related to sea / marine life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 31, 2021)

Finally managed to relocate back to the States from Germany. My wife and youngest son came back on 30 April (son needed some medical treatment). Intent was for them to come back to Germany in the summer but that didn't happen. Instead, we moved to Utah and started the challenging permanent move from Germany (getting stuff out of long-term storage, moving household goods from Germany, and trying to find work). 

Yesterday was my personal relocation move so I'm now back with my family. Haven't stopped smiling yet!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
4 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 31, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Finally managed to relocate back to the States from Germany. My wife and youngest son came back on 30 April (son needed some medical treatment). Intent was for them to come back to Germany in the summer but that didn't happen. Instead, we moved to Utah and started the challenging permanent move from Germany (getting stuff out of long-term storage, moving household goods from Germany, and trying to find work).
> 
> Yesterday was my personal relocation move so I'm now back with my family. Haven't stopped smiling yet!



Too bad, I will be in Stuttgart in 20 days. Would have been nice to have a beer with you.

Glad you are back with your family though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 1, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Finally managed to relocate back to the States from Germany. My wife and youngest son came back on 30 April (son needed some medical treatment). Intent was for them to come back to Germany in the summer but that didn't happen. Instead, we moved to Utah and started the challenging permanent move from Germany (getting stuff out of long-term storage, moving household goods from Germany, and trying to find work).
> 
> Yesterday was my personal relocation move so I'm now back with my family. Haven't stopped smiling yet!


Welcome back to the USA. We may have a currently screwed up country, but I wouldn't wish to be anywhere else.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2021)

Had our first overnight stay with our granddaughter and all went smoothly....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 1, 2021)

Wayne Little said:


> Had our first overnight stay with our granddaughter and all went smoothly....


still remembered how it all works then Wayne


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 1, 2021)

at6 said:


> Welcome back to the USA. We may have a currently screwed up country, but I wouldn't wish to be anywhere else.



Saw a sign at the IT Helpdesk as I cleared from Germany. It read "Has anyone tried unplugging America and then plugging it back in?" Made me laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Nov 1, 2021)

Hearing how good of a job I am doing with my students. It was the worst of the 7th and 8th grades. Now it's the best! I however, gave many props to my admin team and counselors who are pretty good at what they do. Teaching middle school is not for the faint hearted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 2, 2021)

Two schools and mall in lock-down this morning; man with rifle spotted. Perp with pellet gun taken down.. Have to wait another decade for something else to happen now in our little berg

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 2, 2021)

Got a part time job as a cashier in local store, afternoon shift. It's near my home, 1 minute walking, and payment is great.

Now, I should try to find a job for morning.

My university classes are online, so no worry about working all day.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 2, 2021)

Finally removed the last section of galvanized pipe that I needed to before new (soaking) tub install. That suckered fought me tooth and nail!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2021)

rochie said:


> still remembered how it all works then Wayne


I cannot tell a lie, SWMBO had overall command of the operation....I obeyed orders...AND still managed to dodge the Nappie changes..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 3, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Too bad, I will be in Stuttgart in 20 days. Would have been nice to have a beer with you.
> 
> Glad you are back with your family though.



Hey Chris, I'll be there the week starting 29 Nov if you're still around?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Hey Chris, I'll be there the week starting 29 Nov if you're still around?



Yes, I will still be in Stuttgart. Let ne check out my wife’s scheduling for me, and lets make it happen.


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 4, 2021)

I think that Morning time work is OK too...

My Girlfriend just texted that someone had ordered 250 lighter necklaces for his shop and even paid for lighters ... Saturday we should go to Bazar to buy Lighters and some other stuff.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/59194142











Quins come from behind to win at Wasps


Harlequins score four second-half tries as the Premiership champions come from 16-0 down for a bonus-point win over Wasps.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 9, 2021)

yesterday.......Westham 3 Liverpool 2


----------



## rochie (Nov 9, 2021)

out of the Hotel business, start new job with much more sociable hours on 17th, hope the Wife will cope with me being home a lot more often !

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2021)

2 weeks of annual leave and the ability to travel again 🎉🎉🎉

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 9, 2021)

Great news Karl and Gnomey. Best wishes for both of you and your families.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 9, 2021)

Just heard my new guitar should arrive on Friday evening. First time I ordered one online without playing it, so quite exciting for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 9, 2021)

rochie said:


> out of the Hotel business, start new job with much more sociable hours on 17th, hope the Wife will cope with me being home a lot more often !


Aw man, I was hoping to stop by and sample your "Roast Clay Pigeon Crispy Leg & Foie Gras Hollandaise" as the last place!

Seriously, congratulations on getting a more work/home life balance!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 9, 2021)

Great news, Marcel.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 9, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> Aw man, I was hoping to stop by and sample your "Roast Clay Pigeon Crispy Leg & Foie Gras Hollandaise" as the last place!
> 
> Seriously, congratulations on getting a more work/home life balance!


Still cooking just no more 16 hour days

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 9, 2021)

New curtain and bed that I've ordered, arrived today.

I'll take photos, tomorrow, after I assembled it.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 11, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Just heard my new guitar should arrive on Friday evening. First time I ordered one online without playing it, so quite exciting for me.



Whatya get, whatya get?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 11, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Whatya get, whatya get?


A BMG special

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 11, 2021)

Nice, something different that not everyone else has in their Guitar arsenal.


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 11, 2021)

Marcel said:


> A BMG special
> View attachment 647957


Wow, wow, wow ...

Congrats, Marcel.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 12, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Nice, something different that not everyone else has in their Guitar arsenal.


Yeah, it's quite different. Scale length is even shorter than that of a Gibson and the switching is something else.. I don't think I would use this guitar on stage as quickly switching from one pickup to the next is quite cumbersome. But it's great to play this at home or in a studio.


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 12, 2021)

The arrival of these beauties ...







And something for Jan's 13 Collection:






I've ordered these, two days ago and ordered other brushes, today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Nov 13, 2021)

Had all the 50 meters range for myself this morning to test my new 22 lr MAS 45 carbine.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/59277068


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2021)

Friday!!!! Start 23 day vacation tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2021)

Still on annual leave and a lovely day in the sun and exploring Lisbon…

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 15, 2021)

Don’t get better than that!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2021)

The book I'd been waiting for from Amazon, since Sunday ( see "What annoyed you" thread), finally arrived today, as a replacement for the "lost" item, on time as shown on Amazon tracking.
Good book, lots of info and 800 photos, so well worth the wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2021)

Vacation has started. Germany here we come! 

Can't wait to see family and friends for the first time in 2 years. It looks like a lot of things may be shut down, but the food, drink, and company will be great nonetheless.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 19, 2021)

Best wishes for you, dear Adler.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2021)

All checked in. Tomorrow night Lufthansa flight 435 to Munich.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 20, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> All checked in. Tomorrow night Lufthansa flight 435 to Munich.


gute reise mein freund !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> gute reise mein freund !



Danke mein Freund!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2021)

I love the night before heading out on a vacation. Sitting here drinking some wine, not a care in the world. It just feels great. I can’t wait to be on that A350 tomorrow, sipping on some more wine over the North Atlantic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 20, 2021)

Save travels Chris!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 20, 2021)

For those of you who think all I do is moniter this forum and make snarky comments, like there's anything wrong with that, today I actually accomplished something tangible, cleaning out my gutters and stringing 100' of Christmas garland. Now if the weather holds, I can get the lights untangled and strung tomorrow.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 20, 2021)

They need to make Thanksgiving holiday lights!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 20, 2021)

This year I might start a thread on Christmas light fails. Last year I saw some doozies. Bright and cheery? Or dark and dreary?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 21, 2021)

I did have some lights up for Halloween

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 26, 2021)

Doc gave me some meds to address my covid symptoms. They seem to be working.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanksgiving is over - so the Christmas lights are up

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2021)

My mother-in-laws Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte (Black Forest Cake). Sour cherries marinated in schnapps for 48 hours.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 27, 2021)

Tasty!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 27, 2021)

Got mine finished today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Got mine finished today.
> View attachment 649677


Looks great!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 27, 2021)

Wait til I post the interior shots.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2021)

Son and family dropped in today, Grand daughter is up and walking now at a year old still a bit wobbly at times but tearing around anywhere she has access....

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 28, 2021)

Can't wait to get back to work tomorrow. Ten days of enforced idleness sux.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 29, 2021)

Went for a hearing test today; trying to get Workers Compensation to pay for hearing aids as I feel my hearing loss is work related. The audiologist agreed with me and sent off the results to WCB. I know how they try to get off cheap if they can so this is probably what I'll end up with




​I'll know in a few weeks what they decide

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 29, 2021)

They will just tell you people your age go deaf. Denied.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 29, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Went for a hearing test today; trying to get Workers Compensation to pay for hearing aids as I feel my hearing loss is work related. The audiologist agreed with me and sent off the results to WCB. I know how they try to get off cheap if they can so this is probably what I'll end up with
> 
> View attachment 649906
> ​I'll know in a few weeks what they decide


What color should you paint it?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 29, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> What color should you paint it?


Let's start a thread called "what color?"

Oh, wait...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2021)

That may not cheer people up.......


----------



## at6 (Nov 30, 2021)

Wayne Little said:


> That may not cheer people up.......


Maybe not but it will lead to a never ending thread in Roadkill's honor.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 30, 2021)

at6 said:


> Maybe not but it will lead to a never ending thread in Roadkill's honor.


I thought there already was a never ending thread in Roadkings honor?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 1, 2021)

Yes but now there could be two and we wouldn't them mating.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 9, 2021)

More hardware showed up this week...Only about 60 more part numbers to have all the bolts in stock for the L-5B.... Using Milwaukee Jobsite Organizers to store hardware for now. Going to move to a big Lista drawer cabinet when we finally get moved into a bigger shop space.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2021)

Quins end Castres unbeaten home run


Harlequins withstand a late fightback to end Castres' unbeaten home run and earn a narrow victory in their Heineken Champions Cup opener.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 20, 2021)

Was at the rifle range speaking to a couple people that run the NRL22 competition about what I will need to compete. Told them I had been having trouble finding a left handed bolt action .22 rifle and they said they were just at the local Scheels and there was a lefty Bergara B14R on one of the display racks. Went over at lunch to day and picked it up, a bit more than I wanted to spend, but with the bonus work gave me it will be paid for. Now to scrounge up the cash for a good scope and other goodies and I'll be good to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 24, 2021)

This cheered me up, hanging from my wall.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 24, 2021)

Marcel said:


> This cheered me up, hanging from my wall.
> View attachment 652703


Would you please introduce them, dear Marcel?


----------



## Marcel (Dec 24, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Would you please introduce them, dear Marcel?


Sure, on the left in blue, my Gibson Les Paul Gem Series, have had that one for 20 years, on the right in very dark red my old 2001 Telecaster and in the middle my brand new BMG special.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 24, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2021)

It been one year since I was diagnosed with and operated on for prostate cancer and once a month I get a PSA test to see how I’m doing. Usually I have to wait about 10 days for the results from my chemical doctor but I guess she gave me an early Xmas gift. When diagnosed, my number was 135ish. Today the number was 0.01. I can’t be cured but can be treated.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
8 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 25, 2021)

Great news, Fubar!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 25, 2021)

Now thats a gift indeed. In fact i consider it a bit of a gift for all of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2021)

Harlequins edge to win over Northampton


Harlequins, the 2021 Premiership champions, end a memorable year by edging to victory over gutsy Northampton at Twickenham.




www.bbc.co.uk













Harlequins beat Wasps to go second


Jess Breach makes a try-scoring return from her broken back as Harlequins beat Wasps 29-5 to go second in the Allianz Premier 15s.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2021)

Enjoying my oldest sons 5th Birthday. Lots of joy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2021)

That's the best age.

FUBAR-that's Fricken Awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 30, 2021)

Marcel said:


> This cheered me up, hanging from my wall.
> View attachment 652703



It might be the picture, but that Tele looks kinda strange on to upper-rear area where your arm would rest. Looks a little different, does it have a armrest contour cut into it?


----------



## Marcel (Dec 30, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> It might be the picture, but that Tele looks kinda strange on to upper-rear area where your arm would rest. Looks a little different, does it have a armrest contour cut into it?


Nope, that’s just the photo. This is a proper slab body telecaster.


----------



## rochie (Dec 30, 2021)

great news Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2021)

Glad all is going well George.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 31, 2021)

Congrats, Adler.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 1, 2022)

Went through the entire month of December without using my credit cards once!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 1, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Went through the entire month of December without using my credit cards once!


Had to give you bacon for that. No I didn't put it on my credit card.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 1, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Went through the entire month of December without using my credit cards once!


We need an "incredible" response.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 1, 2022)

I find it hard to believe as well. I intend to make it a habit.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2022)

Care try helps Quins beat Gloucester


Harlequins battle from 10-0 behind to overcome a gritty Gloucester and stay third in the Premiership.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 3, 2022)

special ed said:


> View attachment 652751


The Fender was probably overkill, no pun intended. Unless it was a Les Paul and the headstock cracked while she clobbered him with it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Jan 3, 2022)

Had to return to work and it was productive. No students until tomorrow. Did lose my key fob. $30-60 to replace. About the only bad thing today.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 3, 2022)

A coworker who had quit last fall to pursue other opportunities is back. His leaving was a big loss for the company, so his return is welcomed by all.
"We're putting the band back together."

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Jan 3, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> A coworker who had quit last fall to pursue other opportunities is back. His leaving was a big loss for the company, so his return is welcomed by all.
> "We're putting the band back together."


That's always a good thing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 4, 2022)

started my cardio routine after a few weeks off due to changing jobs and the festive period.

i didnt have a heart attack so that was a good thing !

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 4, 2022)

Any workout you can walk away from is a good workout.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 5, 2022)

true !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 7, 2022)

Never thought I'd look forward to having a needle shoved into my arm, but getting my second Shingles shot this afternoon. Hopefully it does not wipe me out as bad as the first one, but having seen several of my relatives with the Shingles virus I would rather feel crappy for a day that have that affliction for who knows how long!!! Nasty stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 7, 2022)

My favorite ship.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Never thought I'd look forward to having a needle shoved into my arm, but getting my second Shingles shot this afternoon. Hopefully it does not wipe me out as bad as the first one, but having seen several of my relatives with the Shingles virus I would rather feel crappy for a day that have that affliction for who knows how long!!! Nasty stuff.



Goodluck! My first was ok, but the 2nd one kicked my lilly white a**!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 8, 2022)

Will be getting my Covid booster shot today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2022)

Smith seals Quins win in Exeter thriller


Marcus Smith's last-minute conversion sees Harlequins edge past 14-man Exeter 14-12 in the Premiership.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 10, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> Goodluck! My first was ok, but the 2nd one kicked my lilly white a**!


Yep, first one I felt a little under the weather for a day, second one knocked me out for nearly a day and a half. Every side effect they had listed on the handout I got. Headache, mild fever, every body part ached, massive upset stomach. Wasn't fun at all, but the alternative looks much worse.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jan 10, 2022)

at6 said:


> Will be getting my Covid booster shot today.


Good for you!! I got my Moderna booster early November. Similar reaction to my 2nd Moderna vax shot. Overnight chills, fever, headache, but was back to full throttle in a day or so. The 2nd vax shot back in March '21 waylaid me for a bit longer, and it was 3 or 4 days before "normal". It does sure look like it beats the alternative.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2022)

49ers pull off OT stunner vs. Rams, grab wild card


Led by Jimmy Garoppolo, the 49ers scratched and clawed their way back from a 17-point deficit for a dramatic overtime victory against the rival Rams to clinch their ticket to the postseason.




www.espn.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## NVSMITH (Jan 10, 2022)

No comment needed...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 11, 2022)

NVSMITH said:


> No comment needed...
> View attachment 654220




I wish I was there ...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 11, 2022)

NVSMITH said:


> No comment needed...
> View attachment 654220


For some reason that location looks very familiar. Looks like a reservoir I used to go by near Rifle Colorado on the way up the mountain to do some Elk hunting


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 11, 2022)

We've gone from -29 C to +7 C, but the wind is from 70 kph to 110 kph. Now that's areal Chinook!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 12, 2022)

Booster shot today. #1 had a sore arm and was tired on the second day. #2 had no reaction. Three hours later and the missus says she has a sore neck and chills. I'll get back to you..........


----------



## at6 (Jan 12, 2022)

I took the Pfizer and and other a little soreness at the injection site have had no symptoms.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2022)

2x pfizer now moderna. As booster. Nothing special to add.
Darn... i hoped for spider powers


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 13, 2022)

On second shot, I slept a full day. I can't remember if I had any reactions / problems with the Vax.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 13, 2022)

My first was no issue, 2nd a felt a little sick. After the booster I felt a little sick again but the shoulder I got the shot in ached in the joint for about a month


----------



## GTX (Jan 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2x pfizer now moderna. As booster. Nothing special to add.
> Darn... i hoped for spider powers


Didn't you get better wifi reception from the included microchip...?

I just got my Pfizer booster and my Netflix download speeds have doubled...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 13, 2022)

No, that comes with the Covid pill, not the shot.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 13, 2022)

GTX said:


> Didn't you get better wifi reception from the included microchip...?
> 
> I just got my Pfizer booster and my Netflix download speeds have doubled...


LOL ... For a second, I thought that I'm in an Iranian forum ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

GTX said:


> Didn't you get better wifi reception from the included microchip...?
> 
> I just got my Pfizer booster and my Netflix download speeds have doubled...



Stay away from T-Bag" Bagwell. That isnt Pfizer he is selling.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 14, 2022)

Got my booster yesterday and only have a bit of a sore arm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 14, 2022)

Same. No third arm which I was looking forward to, to help put the wings on the B-29 I'm building

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2022)

Cardiff 33-36 Harlequins


England fly-half Marcus Smith kicks a last-gasp penalty to clinch a dramatic victory for Harlequins in a 10-try Heineken Champions Cup thriller against Cardiff.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2022)

The 49ers beating the Cowboys and eliminating them from the playoffs. Go Niners!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The 49ers beating the Cowboys and eliminating them from the playoffs. Go Niners!


This! 🎉🎉


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 18, 2022)

Wet to Cabelas to buy a scope for my new rifle, turns out they didn't have the one I was looking for and the price was $100 more that it was on thier web-site just days before. Yesterday I went the the Scheels sporting good web-site and found the same scope for $200 less, debated on ordering it on-line, but did. Looked again at the web-site again this morning and it was up listed at $200 more that I paid again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 18, 2022)

That's a lot of money!

Literally, 45 days working as Waiter in Iran. More or less, depends on where you're working.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 18, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> That's a lot of money!
> 
> Literally, 45 days working as Waiter in Iran. More or less, depends on where you're working.


Yep, for some reason rifle scope prices seem to get changed a lot from day to day. Highest I've seen this particualr scope go for is $900USD, lowest $600. And the price seems to just change randomly. I just happened to catch it low again yesterday and today it is back up another $100 at the same place, go figure.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jan 19, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Yep, for some reason rifle scope prices seem to get changed a lot from day to day. Highest I've seen this particualr scope go for is $900USD, lowest $600. And the price seems to just change randomly. I just happened to catch it low again yesterday and today it is back up another $100 at the same place, go figure.


What brand is it? In my hunting days in the 90s, I had a .243 Winchester Model 70 with a Leupold, and a .280 Remington Mountain Rifle with a Burris. There are lots of good ones out there.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 19, 2022)

bdefen said:


> What brand is it? In my hunting days in the 90s, I had a .243 Winchester Model 70 with a Leupold, and a .280 Remington Mountain Rifle with a Burris. There are lots of good ones out there.


It's a Vortex Strike Eagle 5-25X-56mm. Going onto a .22LR target rifle I will be using to compete in NRL22 matches. Most of my other rifles have Leupold scopes, but I liked the features of this Vortex for the price range. Gets mostly good reviews for what I will be using it for.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2022)

A decal sheet, missing from a brand new Heller kit, arrived today from Germany - 429 days after requesting the replacement !!!
I just had to grin ............

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 20, 2022)

Airframes said:


> A decal sheet, missing from a brand new Heller kit, arrived today from Germany - 429 days after requesting the replacement !!!
> I just had to grin ............


They miscalculated! It was supposed to be a new year's gift! 

I try to imagine your reaction after receiving the package!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2022)

Yeah, I was looking at the kit just yesterday, and thought I should really contact Heller, to chase them up, as I'd almost forgotten about it !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/60082704


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 22, 2022)

Re-reading the "Most Overrated Plane of WW 2" thread. Good stuff!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2022)

49ers win!!!! They beat Green Bay! On to the NFC Championship game!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 23, 2022)

Airframes said:


> A decal sheet, missing from a brand new Heller kit, arrived today from Germany - 429 days after requesting the replacement !!!
> I just had to grin ............


I had that with the knobs on my Gibson guitar. I ordered them and it too 18 months for them to arrive.


----------



## cvairwerks (Jan 23, 2022)

Marcel said:


> I had that with the knobs on my Gibson guitar. I ordered them and it too 18 months for them to arrive.


A couple of months ago I talked to Aircraft Spruce about some spar stock for one of my restorations....maybe as much as 30 month lead time for the size I was looking for.


----------



## MIflyer (Jan 23, 2022)

Looks at this news! More Trees! It's Horrible!

"The treeline is out of control': how the climate crisis is turning the Arctic green."
"In northern Norway, trees are rapidly taking over the tundra and threatening an ancient way of life that depends on snow and ice."

Not only that, but trees are made out of Carbon! Soon there will be a Carbon Shortage!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 23, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> Looks at this news! More Trees! It's Horrible!
> 
> "The treeline is out of control': how the climate crisis is turning the Arctic green."
> "In northern Norway, trees are rapidly taking over the tundra and threatening an ancient way of life that depends on snow and ice."
> ...


I don’t find that so funny actually.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 23, 2022)

I do. Climate change is a dynamic process. Tree lines have moved up and down for centuries. Recent melt backs in Scandanavia have revealed ancient trade routes that have been covered in ice for centuries. Same in Greenland, where Viking settlements abandoned in the 15th century have been uncovered. The only thing more fascinating than these revelstions of the ebb and flow of climate change is the ability of terrestrial life forms to adapt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> 49ers win!!!! They beat Green Bay! On to the NFC Championship game!


Yes!!! 🥳🥳🥳


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 30, 2022)

2 things cheered me up today, e-h yesterday:
#1





#2




There is absolutely no connection between the two ads!
Cheers!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Jan 30, 2022)

And now you know the origin of the Hawker Hunter's "Sabrinas":

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 30, 2022)

The things one learns here.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2022)

Nice pair.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 30, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> The things one learns here.


This is a highly educational website.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 31, 2022)

Found out today that our mine manager, who was super-psychotic about us following every COVID protocol and then some, which we did, got sent off site after testing positive

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 31, 2022)

Here we are following company guidance: 
_Hey, Dumass! Don't get sick!_
It's an adaptation of our company injury policy:
_Hey, Stoopid! Don't get hurt!_

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Feb 2, 2022)

Our health prevention assistant who got us bored with Covid 19 prevention instructions was tested positive. She was not vaccined.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 2, 2022)

Frog said:


> Our health prevention assistant who got us bored with Covid 19 prevention instructions was tested positive. She was not vaccined.



That should be in the Quotes and Jokes thread...it would be hilarious if it wasn't so pathetically stupid.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 2, 2022)

Frog said:


> Our health prevention assistant who got us bored with Covid 19 prevention instructions was tested positive. She was not vaccined.





buffnut453 said:


> That should be in the Quotes and Jokes thread...it would be hilarious if it wasn't so pathetically stupid.


Sorry. I still found it humorous.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2022)

Lovely little midweek staycation…


----------



## cvairwerks (Feb 5, 2022)

New toys for the airplanes arrived today...
For the AT-21, a BK-22 Relay unit, which now completes the SCR-269 set. Not sure if the installation on the AT required it, but now have a NOS unit if it does.

Knob for the L-5's antenna reel. Got to get back to work on the drawings for all the parts on that and get them made.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 6, 2022)

Non-league Boreham Wood, whose Chairman had to bail out the club by remortgaging his house during the pandemic, reached the 5th round of the FA Cup by beating Bournmouth who play in the English Football League Championship (Second Division in "old money"). The win earns lowly Boreham Wood a game at Premiership team Everton.

One of the reasons I LOVE the FA Cup is the opportunity it gives for the minnows to play against the big boys....and occasionally, like today, they pull off an upset. My grin would have been even bigger if Kidderminster Harriers could have held onto their lead against Premier League West Ham yesterday. However, I'm still rooting for the underdogs (except when they play Liverpool, of course!).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 6, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> Non-league Boreham Wood, whose Chairman had to bail out the club by remortgaging his house during the pandemic, reached the 5th round of the FA Cup by beating Bournmouth who play in the English Football League Championship (Second Division in "old money"). The win earns lowly Boreham Wood a game at Premiership team Everton.
> 
> One of the reasons I LOVE the FA Cup is the opportunity it gives for the minnows to play against the big boys....and occasionally, like today, they pull off an upset. My grin would have been even bigger if Kidderminster Harriers could have held onto their lead against Premier League West Ham yesterday. However, I'm still rooting for the underdogs (except when they play Liverpool, of course!).


Sounds like the makings for a good movie.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2022)

Top of the morning to you my friends.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 7, 2022)

back to SoCal?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> back to SoCal?



Yeap, just for two days though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## rochie (Feb 11, 2022)

brother of a famous hollywood film actor was in today, been in movies himself but nobody new he existed !

he still came in with a hood up and shades on as if he was in disguise, all he did was draw attention to himself, its 4'c outside and the usual grey overcast

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 12, 2022)

rochie said:


> brother of a famous hollywood film actor was in today, been in movies himself but nobody new he existed !
> 
> he still came in with a hood up and shades on as if he was in disguise, all he did was draw attention to himself, its 4'c outside and the usual grey overcast


You know what they say. Dress to impress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/60368640


----------



## pbehn (Feb 13, 2022)

rochie said:


> brother of a famous hollywood film actor was in today, been in movies himself but nobody new he existed !
> 
> he still came in with a hood up and shades on as if he was in disguise, all he did was draw attention to himself, its 4'c outside and the usual grey overcast


Walking around the huge metropolis of Osmotherly with a hood up and shades on wouldn't draw anyone's attention.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 13, 2022)

WorkSafe approved hearing aid(s) for loss of hearing due to industrial noise. Getting fitted on Tuesday

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 13, 2022)

Huh? Wawaz dat?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 14, 2022)

pbehn said:


> Walking around the huge metropolis of Osmotherly with a hood up and shades on wouldn't draw anyone's attention.


Nor did his very, very young girlfriend

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 17, 2022)

Today I killed two trees, five Spotted Owls, and raised the sea level by two inches. I broke wind.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 17, 2022)

Damn broccoli!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 18, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Damn broccoli!


How did you know?


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 18, 2022)

I was in a frat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## 33k in the air (Feb 19, 2022)

at6 said:


> Today I killed two trees, five Spotted Owls, and raised the sea level by two inches. I broke wind.



All at once or did it take some time?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Feb 19, 2022)

at6 said:


> Today I killed two trees, five Spotted Owls, and raised the sea level by two inches. I broke wind.


Geneva Convention violation! Chemical warfare.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2022)

Me reading this thread.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 19, 2022)

I accomplished that all at once. Why take time?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2022)

Quins beat Wasps for first win in four


Harlequins hold off a late fightback from Wasps to end a run of three straight Premiership defeats.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Viking1066 (Feb 21, 2022)

Working from home tomorrow. All my students are virtual for a day as an ice storm is expected to hit here during the evening and morning. Wife is ecstatic. My own kids not so much as they like school, way more than I did at their age lol.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 27, 2022)

Ok guys, this might seem stupid, but hear me out.

Lots of stuff going wrong here at home and across the globe, but as I was going to fill the bird Feeder this morning, something shiny caught my eye in the yard.
Upon closer inspection, it was a large chunk of Pyrite that had been embedded in the dirt for quite some time.

I have always been a fan of geology (I studied it for many years) and to randomly find a large specimen like this is sort of geologist pørn!

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 3, 2022)

It's back!!! After being cancelled the last couple years due to Covid, the Ray Fagen Memorial Airshow is back on....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 3, 2022)

This is awesome news!
I've only been there once, but it was a memorable experience.


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 3, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Ok guys, this might seem stupid, but hear me out.
> 
> Lots of stuff going wrong here at home and across the globe, but as I was going to fill the bird Feeder this morning, something shiny caught my eye in the yard.
> Upon closer inspection, it was a large chunk of Pyrite that had been embedded in the dirt for quite some time.
> ...


Great find, actually!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 4, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> This is awesome news!
> I've only been there once, but it was a memorable experience.


Been there several times, wish it was a little closer to the cities. I'm taking the Friday off of work the day before the show and spending the day at the museum. Last time I did this they had planes in the air for several hours, doing practice runs of thier performances. Not many people there on the Friday before the main show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 4, 2022)

I do the same thing by walking around Jones Beach a few days before the event.
It’s easier to hear the airplane sounds without loudspeakers and loud crowds.


----------



## special ed (Mar 4, 2022)

Years ago when my buddy was still alive, we got Independent News press passes so we could go on Friday to the air show at the NAS New Orleans. Fridays are great because we get to photo the displays as they arrive as well as the military aircraft already there. Best of all with no people blocking the view and no barriers so you can circle the plane for the best light and close up insignia. The customs parking area had some unusual birds impounded and they were roped way off on the main days. One year we saw the F-117 fly in (all gone now) but it did not fly during show days. One can get spoiled doing this.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 4, 2022)

While waiting to have my taxes done, Yellow Submarine came on.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 4, 2022)

After yesterday's fiasco, my son and I got his scooter tied down and taken to the shop for repair. They have the special tire in their warehouse, and the job should be done by Tuesday (they're closed on Mondays). The customer service was excellent, and as an added bonus, m'boy has a lead on a job that could potentially teach him a lot about twisting wrenches, because like everyone else they need help, and he already does a lot of work on his bike himself.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2022)

Murley double helps Quins beat Newcastle


Cadan Murley scores two tries as Harlequins beat Newcastle 24-10 to move up to second in the Premiership.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2022)

Half of the family here down with Covid, but my test was still negative. Luckily the others don't seem to have a bad variety of the bug, so no major problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 7, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Half of the family here down with Covid, but my test was still negative. Luckily the others don't seem to have a bad variety of the bug, so no major problems.



Keep safe, my friend...and hope all your family members make complete (and rapid) recoveries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2022)

Stay safe, and everyone get well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2022)

Back on snow and skiing for the first time in 2 years!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Mar 8, 2022)

My daughters 4K teacher says that my five year old understands everything her Spanish speaking teacher tells her. It's great news because it's the exact same thing my mom did to me. The only time she speaks Spanish is when she sees the other kids in the class acting up, she starts commenting on the behavior.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 10, 2022)

Got my hearing aids (with Bluetooth) today.....*WOW!!!!!*

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 11, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Got my hearing aids (with Bluetooth) today.....*WOW!!!!!*


With Bluetooth? So now you can use it for remote eavesdropping when it’s connected to the Bluetooth chip in your head?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 11, 2022)

He is not a robot.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 11, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> He is not a robot.


That's what he thinks.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 11, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> He is not a robot.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2022)

Submitted my final paper and assignment for my Masters degree (MBA)! All done!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2022)

Time for some post MBA relaxation…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 11, 2022)

No thanks. I can tell that it's not 80 proof.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2022)

I’m looking to relax and enjoy the first night in over a year without some form of studying, not getting shit faced.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 12, 2022)

80 p[roof. That always cheers me up. In the last year I've become a fan of it. After enough of that who gives a crap what's going on out there? Remember. do nothing that you regret, regret nothing that you do.


----------



## at6 (Mar 12, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I’m looking to relax and enjoy the first night in over a year without some form of studying, not getting shit faced.


Get shit faced, you'll enjoy it more.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2022)

No thanks. To each their own I guess.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 12, 2022)

I just got done with 50-watt syrup, jamming along with AC/DC, Cream, and Sabbath. While it was a mixed bag, I had this moment coming out of the guitar solo for "Badge" where I surprised myself, improv all the way. Somehow I fell down the stairs and landed on my feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Chuck (Mar 14, 2022)

My cat Bootsie, she rescued me 5 years ago and has been my shadow ever since.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 14, 2022)

Finishing my daily 3 mile walk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 14, 2022)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Finishing my daily 3 mile walk.


Hey wheels, where have you been? It’s been some time since I last saw you here, I believe?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 14, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Hey wheels, where have you been? It’s been some time since I last saw you here, I believe?



Almost three years it seems. My last post before I logged in today was in May of 2019.  

Mudspike and Mission4Today are where I spend a lot of my time these days.









Mudspike Forums


On Target Information




forums.mudspike.com









Mission4Today


Delivering the best news and information in IL-2




www.mission4today.com






Wheels


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 14, 2022)

Welcome back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 14, 2022)

Welcome back Brian. Your participation has been missed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Mar 15, 2022)

Getting my review and being told how bad I was by people who make rules and don't enforce them. Then she goes on to tell me I have to think if I really want to come back next school year. All the while I am thinking how lucky they are I don't break my word when I sign a contract, all these last four months I am getting job offers and turning them down. I am going back to my old job next school year. The grass is still green on the other side, regardless of what it looks like when you are on the other side. Still has cow patties and everything! You would think I would have been hopping mad, but I wasn't. I expected it and now see why they have the high turnover they have every year. My wife was madder than I was!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Mar 20, 2022)

France won the Grand Chelem.


----------



## Prop Duster (Mar 23, 2022)

The Vet. said my dog's heart mummer and liver are in control now. With the meds and diet changes he should be around for a good while yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2022)

Just had the first injection of the new meds. Should have happened three weeks ago, but better late than never.
Here's hoping it starts to take effect quickly, after seven weeks of immobility !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 23, 2022)

Good luck my friend, being immobile blows!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hope it works well for you Airframes.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2022)

Thanks chaps.


----------



## rochie (Mar 23, 2022)

good stuff Dogsbody, hope they ease things a bit !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 23, 2022)

Only paid $5.28 a gallon for gas yesterday. Most places are charging $5.40 on up in Fresno.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 23, 2022)

Hope it works for you Terry. The arthritis is starting in on me now too. Went to drill out an intake with a pin-vise yesterday and the pain in my thumb was so bad I had to stop. Can't take Motrin for it because I'm on a blood a thinner from the heart attack.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 23, 2022)

Just scored a nice hunk of Fiddleback/Curly Claro Walnut for a longbow I'm having built. Now I just need to hear from the bow builder to tell me he is ready to start building.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2022)

Happy to report that, 24 hours after the first injection of the new meds, there's a very noticeable difference. Not as stiff, although walking still difficult, inflammation and pain very much reduced, and I managed to get around six hours sleep, which is twice as much as averaged, per night, over the past seven weeks !
The meds are a once per week injection, so I'm hoping to be able to get back to something approaching normal within a couple of weeks.
Wait ....... me, normal ??
Don't be silly !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

That a good start.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 24, 2022)

Good to hear Terry


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 24, 2022)

Glad to hear things are improving Terry.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2022)

Glad to hear you are getting better, my friend.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2022)

Thanks, good friends.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 24, 2022)

at6 said:


> Only paid $5.28 a gallon for gas yesterday. Most places are charging $5.40 on up in Fresno.


That's €1.40 per liter We pay almost €2.40

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2022)

Gnomey said:


> Come away for a weekends skiing and the skis didn’t make the flight so haven’t got them with me currently…
> 
> Bonus, I can now travel to St Moritz from Milan without my skis which will hopefully be delivered to the hotel tomorrow…


See above for the other half of the story. Away for a weekend skiing in St Moritz with an old friend from university though currently sans skis…


----------



## Viking1066 (Mar 24, 2022)

Good news! Finished my final exam grading and it only took 6 hours! Now I can enjoy the weekend!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 25, 2022)

Viking1066 said:


> Good news! Finished my final exam grading and it only took 6 hours! Now I can enjoy the weekend!!



Have a great weekend. 

Wheels


----------



## Viking1066 (Mar 25, 2022)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Have a great weekend.
> 
> Wheels


Thank you!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2022)

Glad your doing ok Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2022)

Thanks Wayne.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2022)

Skis beat me to St Moritz and beautiful day for skiing today…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Prop Duster (Mar 27, 2022)

Marcel said:


> That's €1.40 per liter We pay almost €2.40


Then why don't you buy gallons ?They're cheeper 
I'll go to me corner now.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jagdflieger (Mar 27, 2022)

hmmm.... my wife and her friends being out for the day?

Regards
Jagdflieger

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2022)

My Grand daughter has figured out how to get out of her cot without help...she wandered out of her bedroom after being put to bed.....

Many years ago I showed my Son how to get out so he didnt take a nose dive into the carpet...and boy did I get hell over that from the the boss Lady.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2022)

Wayne Little said:


> My Grand daughter has figured out how to get out of her cot without help...she wandered out of her bedroom after being put to bed.....
> 
> Many years ago I showed my Son how to get out so he didnt take a nose dive into the carpet...and boy did I get hell over that from the the boss Lady.....


Aiding and abetting an escaping prisoner is a serious crime the law says. Or your wife.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 1, 2022)

Clint Eastwood said it best:
"_A man's got to know his limitations_"

Especially when it comes to running afoul of the higher authority...err...I mean the wife 😬

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 1, 2022)

Finally breaking down and buying a bunch of parts for the Les Paul kit guitar I bought a couple years ago. Still have a few plastic parts to find (lefty parts have been a pain) and I've been buying parts for 2 guitar builds over the last 2 years when I think I have spare cash to do so.
Hopefully have the my Les Paul and Telecaster clones done in a couple months. Then it's back to the acoustic build that's been sitting for years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Happy to report that, 24 hours after the first injection of the new meds, there's a very noticeable difference. Not as stiff, although walking still difficult, inflammation and pain very much reduced, and I managed to get around six hours sleep, which is twice as much as averaged, per night, over the past seven weeks !
> The meds are a once per week injection, so I'm hoping to be able to get back to something approaching normal within a couple of weeks.
> Wait ....... me, normal ??
> Don't be silly !!!


And worked as advertised? I do hope so.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2022)

Well, it seems to be taking effect, as pain and inflammation are reduced. But there's been a bit of regression, and stiffness is still a problem in the knees, making walking difficult and uncomfortable.
But then, I've only had two of the weekly injections so far, so I guess it needs time to build-up and work fully.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Well, it seems to be taking effect, as pain and inflammation are reduced. But there's been a bit of regression, and stiffness is still a problem in the knees, making walking difficult and uncomfortable.
> But then, I've only had two of the weekly injections so far, so I guess it needs time to build-up and work fully.


Slow but working. I do hope if i ask in a week or 2, there is more progress.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2022)

Lovely weekend at home with the family…


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2022)

What, you're actually at _*home *_??!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 3, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Well, it seems to be taking effect, as pain and inflammation are reduced. But there's been a bit of regression, and stiffness is still a problem in the knees, making walking difficult and uncomfortable.
> But then, I've only had two of the weekly injections so far, so I guess it needs time to build-up and work fully.


Hey Terry, I know its be eons since I popped in here but glad your getting some relief, like Glenn I know only to well what you go through.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2022)

Thanks Vic.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2022)

Airframes said:


> What, you're actually at _*home *_??!!!


It does happen occasionally. Got to celebrate mother’s retirement, 40 years in the NHS is worth a trip to the north (that and the puppies)…









Harlequins hammer Irish to strengthen play-off bid


Harlequins demolish neighbours London Irish with a seven-try blitz and move closer to securing a Premiership play-off place.




www.bbc.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2022)

Received my Masters degree today (MBA).

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
7 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 4, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Received my Masters degree today (MBA).



The bacon is so you can now bring more of it home. Congrats on the MBA. It takes a lot of hard work and family support to obtain university qualifications of any level while holding down a job and raising a family.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> The bacon is so you can now bring more of it home. Congrats on the MBA. It takes a lot of hard work and family support to obtain university qualifications of any level while holding down a job and raising a family.



Bacon back at you. It took a lot of late nights and long weekends. I could not have done it without the full support from my awesome wife.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 5, 2022)

With the tireless help of Wojtek and a bit of home computer housework (cleaning cache and history) got my new avatar to work and my little icons sorted. Thanks Wojtek. 🙃

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2022)

My pleasure.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Received my Masters degree today (MBA).



Well done.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 5, 2022)

Today is nearly over.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 5, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Today is nearly over.


That sounds sad.


----------



## cvairwerks (Apr 6, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> That sounds sad.


Or could be he's discovered that the light at the end of the tunnel isn't a train....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 6, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Today is nearly over.


So you are happy you can finally measure the speed of dark today.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 6, 2022)

Marcel said:


> So you are happy you can finally measure the speed of dark today.


Yeah, and I finally found that color picture for the model airplane I've been trying to build for the last several years.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2022)

Is it you.... ohh starter of the threads of threads??

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 7, 2022)

Had a friend pop in today with a couple of lovely and true English Pork Pie, made by an English bakery in Kyneton, Victoria. So you know whats on my menu for dinner tonight. 🥧
🙃

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Had a friend pop in today with a couple of lovely and true English Pork Pie, made by an English bakery in Kyneton, Victoria. So you know whats on my menu for dinner tonight. 🥧
> 🙃


Mc Donalds?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Mc Donalds?


Only if forced by a shotgun.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Aiding and abetting an escaping prisoner is a serious crime the law says. Or your wife.



Yeah I know it ....When She ain't happy nobody is happy.......


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2022)

Wayne Little said:


> Yeah I know it ....When She ain't happy nobody is happy.......


Now aint that the truth brother, even the cat and dog go into hiding when she is a bit peeved.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 7, 2022)

I have not been able to get a suitable honey mustard salad dressing for some time. Litehouse had one that was great but quit making it a few years back. Walmart had one that was not too bad but went "organic" with it and it now it tastes like it has dirt in it to me. I have been using Litehouse Ranch dressing.

But I found that if you take Chick-Fil-A honey mustard dipping sauce and mix it about 50/50 with Miracle Whip or mayonnaise, it is just great! And while I have accumulated supply of those little containers they hand out at the Chick-Fil-A restaurants, I just found out that the Publix grocery store sells it by the bottle. So I am all set!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 7, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> I have not been able to get a suitable honey mustard salad dressing for some time. Litehouse had one that was great but quit making it a few years back. Walmart had one that was not too bad but went "organic" with it and it now it tastes like it has dirt in it to me. I have been using Litehouse Ranch dressing.
> 
> But I found that if you take Chick-Fil-A honey mustard dipping sauce and mix it about 50/50 with Miracle Whip or mayonnaise, it is just great! And while I have accumulated supply of those little containers they hand out at the Chick-Fil-A restaurants, I just found out that the Publix grocery store sells it by the bottle. So I am all set!



With you on the honey mustard salad dressing...and I do like the Chick-Fil-A version.


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 7, 2022)

Just by itself the Chick-Fil-A sauce is a bit strong for salad dressing, but mixed with mayonaise, it is just right. Of course you can vary the mix to suit you tastes, about 40% Chick-fil-A and 60% mayonaise is just about perfect to me.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 7, 2022)

Once again my favorite ONE day of the year in Minnesota it approaching, SUMMER....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 7, 2022)

In Florida we only have two seasons:

1. Summer
2. The 4th of July

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 7, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> In Florida we only have two seasons:
> 
> 1. Summer
> 2. The 4th of July


Isn't Hurricane considered a season in Florida as well, or is that just lumped in with Summer/4th of July?


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 7, 2022)

Hurricane Season extends from June into late November, so it covers summer and some of fall. 

And, like Tourist Season, it is not really a season because you are not allowed to shoot them.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Well, it seems to be taking effect, as pain and inflammation are reduced. But there's been a bit of regression, and stiffness is still a problem in the knees, making walking difficult and uncomfortable.
> But then, I've only had two of the weekly injections so far, so I guess it needs time to build-up and work fully.


How are you doing? Hope it is a lot better now. Pain is a biatsche, cant imagine having to live 24/7 with it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2022)

Slowly improving, thanks.
Still not fully mobile, but pain is even more reduced, and sleeping a bit better.
Had a call from the Nurse on Wednesday, and was told it normally takes up to 12 weeks for the new meds to be fully effective, but that it can be faster in some people, so I'm hoping I'm one of them !
Main problem now is walking, which is still awkward, very uncomfortable and extremely slow and tiring, but getting better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2022)

Still keeping my fingers crossed for you , my friend. Get well soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Apr 10, 2022)

This story:









Adorable baby goat 'Doug, the little thug' joins rescuers on epic WA road trip


Doug the baby goat has been to the beach, the pub, and some iconic tourist attractions after he was rescued by four men following a big storm near Kalbarri, and went on to join them on their holiday.




www.abc.net.au

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 10, 2022)

Thanks for keeping us posted Terry and fingers crossed the med have the fast track effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2022)

Thanks chaps.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 12, 2022)

Nice to see you getting some relief Terry

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 12, 2022)

Well, my leg pain that I have had since October 2021 is almost gone. I am still convinced it was the Moderna COVID shots, and the CDC has admitted the vaccine causes leg pains. I started taking Relief Factor and I think that helped a lot.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Apr 12, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Slowly improving, thanks.
> Still not fully mobile, but pain is even more reduced, and sleeping a bit better.
> Had a call from the Nurse on Wednesday, and was told it normally takes up to 12 weeks for the new meds to be fully effective, but that it can be faster in some people, so I'm hoping I'm one of them !
> Main problem now is walking, which is still awkward, very uncomfortable and extremely slow and tiring, but getting better.



A wonderful world thru chemistry!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 13, 2022)

Nice big thunderstorm last night.
No water in bucket this morning.
The roof patch held!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 13, 2022)

Just got back from a full body workout class and I didn't die.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 13, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> Just got back from a full body workout class and I didn't die.


Even more importantly, after that workout, you are happy you didn't.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Apr 13, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Clint Eastwood said it best:
> "_A man's got to know his limitations_"
> 
> Especially when it comes to running afoul of the higher authority...err...I mean the wife 😬


Amen to that lol

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2022)

The simple pleasures of a warm sunny day…

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 15, 2022)

Enjoying that right now, my friend.


----------



## Jagdflieger (Apr 16, 2022)

Just noticed that there are actually three ice-cream cups instead of one in my fridge.- since my daughter missed out on her chance.

Regards
Jagdflieger

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2022)

Visit my Granddaughter for Easter....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 17, 2022)

Got quite a bit done on the retaining wall I've been working on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Apr 18, 2022)

T Bolt said:


> Got quite a bit done on the retaining wall I've been working on.


Can't post that without photos!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2022)

N4521U said:


> Can't post that without photos!


He did. Showing off ofcourse  T Bolts Pics


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2022)

Annual leave again 😀


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 19, 2022)

One day closer to the weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 20, 2022)

Another day of still living whilst not being banned from the family{forum}.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2022)

at6 said:


> Another day of still living whilst not being banned from the family{forum}.



lol

We’ll see how much longer that lasts.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2022)

Harlequins beat Leicester to boost play-off bid


Andre Esterhuizen scores a decisive late try to earn Harlequins victory over table-topping Leicester.




www.bbc.com


----------



## special ed (Apr 23, 2022)

I may have found the solution for the robo calls on my land line. I had been answering with anything but hello, as that triggered the human response at their end. I have now been answering "hello" and when the person comes on the line, I say, "This is immigration. We have been looking for you." It has been just over 2 weeks now and calls have dropped to one per day and no more than three one day. I suspect my number has been deleted from the lists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## PlasticHero (Apr 23, 2022)

Two weeks in Key West, sailing, swimming, and of course, the food and drink.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 23, 2022)

Enjoy.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 27, 2022)

Been doing some research into a relative who was a pilot at the end of the Great War. I've accessed his logbook which, thankfully, his kids donated to the RAF Museum, and it's pretty mundane stuff. He joined his squadron on 7 Sep 1918, flew a few "gopher" and training flights before making his first operational sortie on 24 Sep. His logbook is mostly bland entries like "Reconnaissance of such-and-such a place" or "Offensive Patrol." I found a file of combat reports for his squadron and he isn't mentioned...not a single engagement with the German Army Air Service. It seemed his operational career was pretty boring apart from an engine failure that caused him to crash on the front trench of the Hindenburg Line on 14 Oct 1918 which, thankfully by then, was in Allied hands.

Well...a few days ago, I decided to go back to the combat reports and see if they might shed some more light on my relative's operational sorties. The earliest I could find dated from 29 Sep 1918 and related to a task to escort a squadron of DH4 bombers. The crew that made the report engaged 7 Fokker D.VIIs, shooting down 2 of them. However, the key detail was that they were part of a 12-ship formation from my relative's squadron. 

I also purchased "The Sky Their Battlefield" which records all known Allied (British, French and American) air losses during the entire Great War (it's an incredible book). An aircraft of my relative's squadron was recorded as shot down just 5 mins after the time of the combat report noted above. The apparent victor was a Fokker D.VII piloted by Josef Mai...it was his 30th and final aerial victory. 

My relative's logbook tallies with the times of these engagements so it seems almost certain that he was part of that formation. That means he was engaged in, or at least dangerously close to, air combat with one of Germany's top aces. Even better, I found a couple of pictures online showing Josef Mai and his, apparently, well-known zebra-striped Fokker D.VII:












I love it when family history research turns up previously unknown details, and particularly when it helps build a new mental image of what was happening at the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 27, 2022)

Jack Daniels, coke and a hand raised pork pie

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 27, 2022)

rochie said:


> Jack Daniels, coke and a hand raised pork pie


That sounds like a perfect plan for dinner tonight!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 27, 2022)

Taking tomorrow and Friday off from work. Taking the almost new Browning 725 over-under shotgun I bought nearly 1.5 years ago to the range for the first time and blast some clay pigeons. Also throwing in a couple handguns to put some holes in paper. Then going to head to the archery range with the Longbow and fling some arrows into hay bails.
Friday heading to a big outdoor Gun Show up in Central Minnesota. Bunch of different gun manufacturers will be there letting you shoot their stuff for free (cover charge to get in). Going to try to make it out of the show without spending anything, wish me luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 27, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> That sounds like a perfect plan for dinner tonight!!!


It was, my wife should not leave me unsupervised

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 28, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Taking tomorrow and Friday off from work. Taking the almost new Browning 725 over-under shotgun I bought nearly 1.5 years ago to the range for the first time and blast some clay pigeons. Also throwing in a couple handguns to put some holes in paper. Then going to head to the archery range with the Longbow and fling some arrows into hay bails.
> Friday heading to a big outdoor Gun Show up in Central Minnesota. Bunch of different gun manufacturers will be there letting you shoot their stuff for free (cover charge to get in). Going to try to make it out of the show without spending anything, wish me luck.


Too bad the targets aren't Russian soldiers.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 28, 2022)

Amazing info.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2022)

Watched the T-7 Red Hawk official rollout today, attended by several Tuskagee Airmen.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2022)

Bye bye Civilian life, it's been real! I finally got the call I've been awaiting for MONTHS, but I'm happy to announce that Ive been accepted to return to service in the United States Army. After struggling with this decision for months I have made the decision that it would be a better place for me and my career goals. I Didn't really wanna make it known to anyone until I was sure. I felt it was better this way! I will be heading out this coming month, right after a refresher Boot Camp to start my new life and new beginning. I would've tried to text everyone individually, but I thought it would be easier to post on here. Especially because this isn't real and you other vets should post it as your status and see how many people actually read stuff till the end... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 28, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Bye bye Civilian life, it's been real! I finally got the call I've been awaiting for MONTHS, but I'm happy to announce that Ive been accepted to return to service in the United States Army. After struggling with this decision for months I have made the decision that it would be a better place for me and my career goals. I Didn't really wanna make it known to anyone until I was sure. I felt it was better this way! I will be heading out this coming month, right after a refresher Boot Camp to start my new life and new beginning. I would've tried to text everyone individually, but I thought it would be easier to post on here. Especially because this isn't real and you other vets should post it as your status and see how many people actually read stuff till the end... lol



Wow! Best of luck, Chris. Hope you can find yourself a nice, deep, safe foxhole with a few trusted buddies...if you have that, you can survive anything in the military (but you know this). 

Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers as you embark on this new adventure.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 29, 2022)

Just remember, there is a right way, a wrong way, and the Army Way!
Best of luck with your resumed career.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 29, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Just remember, there is a right way, a wrong way, and the Army Way!



The latter involves multiple attempts at different ways to implement the thing in the middle, while never actually figuring out how to do the thing at the start.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 29, 2022)

What I remember most fondly is the noon inspection by the post commander.
Our squad leaders got us up at 4 AM to be ready for the platoon inspection at 6, followed by the company inspection at 8, then the battalion inspection at 10. Then standing at parade rest until it was announced that the general had another appointment, and the inspection was cancelled.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 29, 2022)

You are right again, Chris. No one reads the end. That's why there is so much confusion in the discussions on the forum. Until I got to the punch line, I couldn't figure why you were trying to buy a house if you were re upping. A very good snow job.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 29, 2022)

It was too long to read all the way to the end...I got bored. But the start was fun.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 29, 2022)

I thought he was referring to us not being real. My wife tells me that all the time.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jagdflieger (Apr 29, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> What I remember most fondly is the noon inspection by the post commander.
> Our squad leaders got us up at 4 AM to be ready for the platoon inspection at 6, followed by the company inspection at 8, then the battalion inspection at 10. Then standing at parade rest until it was announced that the general had another appointment, and the inspection was cancelled.


The Army just wanted to find out if you can guys could 'stand' them.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 29, 2022)

Probably shouldn't of cheered me up but it did make me chuckle 









Israel airport chaos as family brings unexploded shell


Chaos erupts as Americans bring a 'souvenir' unexploded shell into Israel's international airport.



www.bbc.co.uk

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 29, 2022)

rochie said:


> Probably shouldn't of cheered me up but it did make me chuckle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. That always gets people's attention.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 29, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Especially because this isn't real and you other vets should post it as your status and see how many people actually read stuff till the end... lol





buffnut453 said:


> Wow! Best of luck, Chris. Hope you can find yourself a nice, deep, safe foxhole with a few trusted buddies...if you have that, you can survive anything in the military (but you know this).
> 
> Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers as you embark on this new adventure.


It pays to read the whole post. Read a contract the way the post was read and you'll be agreeing who knows what.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 29, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> I thought he was referring to us not being real. My wife tells me that all the time.



I am a figment of my own imagination....and, in case you were wondering, yes, I am AWESOME!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> I am a figment of my own imagination....and, in case you were wondering, yes, I am AWESOME!!!


I say not fair. Buying a shirt and all. I called dibs on that one.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 29, 2022)

rochie said:


> Probably shouldn't of cheered me up but it did make me chuckle
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 30, 2022)

Just finished downloading the last of the RCAF fighter squadron ORBs from the National Archives. Proof that over the past 14 months I have no life. Sadly tempted to start with RCAF bomber squadrons while they are still free

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 30, 2022)

Well? What are you waiting for?


----------



## Viking1066 (Apr 30, 2022)

Having my rear end review and finding out my students love me. I also let the principal know I am going back to the District and won't be returning to the private school this following school year. My kids said I was funny and caring, as well as through at explaining the science. Made me feel good. Here I thought I was coming off as the troll under the bridge. They said I was funny and approachable. It gives one good feelings because this has been a very difficult year teaching.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 30, 2022)

Under contract. Just bought a new house.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 30, 2022)

Three more years before my pension kicks in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Apr 30, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Under contract. Just bought a new house.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 30, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Under contract. Just bought a new house.


Photos?


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 30, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Under contract. Just bought a new house.


So you managed to lock in a deal without being undercut?


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 30, 2022)

I guess he can move in once he gets back from fighting Russians in the Ukraine

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 30, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> So you managed to lock in a deal without being undercut?


Yes, but it's contingent on the seller finding a new home.


----------



## at6 (Apr 30, 2022)

In that case, good luck on ever moving in.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Photos?



I’m having a few upgrades put in. The house is only two years old, but I want some things done to it first. I can post some up when its done before we move in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> So you managed to lock in a deal without being undercut?



Yeap. The house never went on the market. My agent was signed on to be their agent. He knew we would like it, put us in contact with the owners and we negotiated a price.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 1, 2022)

Best of luck on your new home.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2022)

Thank you.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 1, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeap. The house never went on the market. My agent was signed on to be their agent. He knew we would like it, put us in contact with the owners and we negotiated a price.


Sweet!
Total score - almost like it was meant to be, congrats, my friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2022)

England seal Women's Six Nations Grand Slam


England prove their total dominance of the world game as they win a fourth consecutive Women's Six Nations title with a brave Grand Slam victory in France.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## ARTESH (May 1, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet
, congrats, both on your new home and your MBA. Best luck with both.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 1, 2022)

Yeah...a new home, an MBA, AND re-enlisting!

Alright, I'll get my coat because of the last one. 

Slinks away sheepishly.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 1, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> re-enlisting!


What a stupid am I! I forgot this one!

Chris, Best luck with this one, and hope to see you in one piece, after your time has ended.

Watch yourself.


----------



## buffnut453 (May 1, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> What a stupid am I! I forgot this one!
> 
> Chris, Best luck with this one, and hope to see you in one piece, after your time has ended.
> 
> Watch yourself.



Artesh,

Chris was joking about re-enlisting. Some people failed to get the joke...I'm not naming names or anything but it's possible (only possible, mind you) that I may have been one of them). 

Cheers,
B-N

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 1, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> Artesh,
> 
> Chris was joking about re-enlisting. Some people failed to get the joke...I'm not naming names or anything but it's possible (only possible, mind you) that I may have been one of them).
> 
> ...


It seems that I didn't get it too!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2022)

I’m a lil too old, broken, and fat to be going back in.


----------



## ARTESH (May 1, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I’m a lil too old, broken, and fat to be going back in.


I see it! Anyway, I congrats you again.

I know buying a new home is not an easy option / task.

I have no idea how hard is to take an MBA in the USA, because I don't know anything about rules and ways, to achieve that in USA, but I can imagine how much energy and time you have spent.


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 1, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I’m a lil too old, broken, and fat to be going back in.


Well if the Army needs a few bodies to fill some gaps, it's bodies like ours that are perfect for the job. Cuz my body can fill some mighty big gaps.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Well if the Army needs a few bodies to fill some gaps, it's bodies like ours that are perfect for the job. Cuz my body can fill some mighty big gaps.



You and me both brother


----------



## fubar57 (May 3, 2022)

COVID free baby. I can go back to work. (See What Annoyed Me Today) thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 4, 2022)

Great!


----------



## cvairwerks (May 4, 2022)

At the start of Desert Shield, one of my cubicle mates got a request from the US Navy to unretire and come back active for a single rotation on a boomer. He pointed out to the detailer, that he’d been retired several years, no longer had the appropriate clearances, his training was out of date and that he would be 53 years old in a month. Detailer said so what, needed several guys with his specialty and it paid as Senior Master Chief along with a multiyear bump on his retirement and a 50k$ cash bonus on contract signature. Shook his head and said no.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 5, 2022)

I'm gonna be a granddad!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
8 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 5, 2022)

Gonna be awesome Greg


----------



## GTX (May 5, 2022)

Dog at the wheel: How Lexie the ute-driving Jack Russell loves to chase sheep


A farm dog small in stature but big on work ethic is proving her worth on a family property where she does more than just round up sheep.




www.abc.net.au





Make sure you watch the video

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 5, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> I'm gonna be a granddad!


Congratulations.


----------



## cvairwerks (May 6, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> I'm gonna be a granddad!


Won't be long and you can start getting some revenge....Feed 'em Mountain Dew and some sugar coated sugar bombs for breakfast and hand back to the parents....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 6, 2022)

Just received calls from three different day market managers, I got three permanent stalls.

Still waiting for fourth one ...

Friday Market, Wensday Market and Monday Market.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> I'm gonna be a granddad!



Congrats!


----------



## PlasticHero (May 7, 2022)

This is kind of a mixed, but mostly good news. A few months ago, I tore my rotator cuff at my part-time job. (I drive at a local auto auction) The surgery is going to be covered by workmans comp and I'll be "under the knife" in 2 weeks. No idea how it will effect the next group build but I'll consider it part of physical therapy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 7, 2022)

PlasticHero said:


> This is kind of a mixed, but mostly good news. A few months ago, I tore my rotator cuff at my part-time job. (I drive at a local auto auction) The surgery is going to be covered by workmans comp and I'll be "under the knife" in 2 weeks. No idea how it will effect the next group build but I'll consider it part of physical therapy.


With the warming winter sun streaming in the windows I wish you good luck with the surgery, it sounds like a nasty injury and in your line of work, quite debilitating.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 13, 2022)

It was yesterday and not today, but I drove into town to do my grocery shopping for the week. While there, I stopped in at the Goodwill because I like thrift-storin'. I found a pair of iguana-skin Dan Post cowboy boots which fit me perfectly and in great shape for ... $25.

Now, I received a pair of DP iguanas back in the early 90s from a girlfriend, and only later learned that they were $400 boots, so I reckon I got one hell of a steal here. The only thing they need is a little heel-and-sole dressing applied to cover up a few scuffs on the soles. The topsides are in great condition, and I should get at least ten or fifteen years out of 'em. I like this pair better than the old pair because they're natural color and not dyed black like the ones Marietta got me.

Score!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 13, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> It was yesterday and not today, but I drove into town to do my grocery shopping for the week, While there, I stopped in at the Goodwill because I like thrift-storin'. I found a pair of iguana-skin Dan Post cowboy boots which fit me perfectly and in great shape for ... $25.
> 
> Now, I received a pair of DP iguanas back in the early 90s from a girlfriend, and only later learned that they were $400 boots, so I reckon I got one hell of a steal here. The only thing they need is a little heel-and-sole dressing applied to cover up a few scuffs on the soles. The topsides are in great condition, and I should get at least ten or fifteen years out of 'em. I like this pair better than the old pair because they're natural color and not dyed black like the ones Marietta got me.
> 
> Score!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 13, 2022)

Just looked 'em up, they're actually Winston model lizard-skins. Still mighty happy.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 14, 2022)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (May 14, 2022)

Newborn giraffe given human medical-grade leg braces to save its life


A baby giraffe born in a US zoo with a life-threatening leg condition has been fitted with customised, human medical-grade leg braces to help her walk.




www.abc.net.au

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 14, 2022)

Ended up getting our house for 18K less than offered thanks to the appraisal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 14, 2022)

LIVERPOOL WON THE FA CUP!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 14, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Ended up getting our house for 18K less than offered thanks to the appraisal.


Just a question in my mind:

Did you buy new house with furniture (mostly, I mean kitchen ware / bedrooms) or without them ( bringing them from old house / buying new ones)?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 14, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Just a question in my mind:
> 
> Did you buy new house with furniture (mostly, I mean kitchen ware / bedrooms) or without them ( bringing them from old house / buying new ones)?



The house comes with fridge, oven, stove, microwave and dishwasher. The rest of the furniture is mine, but I will be buying new furniture as well. 

Thats pretty standard.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 14, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Just a question in my mind:
> 
> Did you buy new house with furniture (mostly, I mean kitchen ware / bedrooms) or without them ( bringing them from old house / buying new ones)?


Here in a new house most are fitted with a sink unit, dishwasher, oven and cook-top in the kitchen which is also fitted with cupboards and drawers. The house will have some form of drapes on the windows. In the bathroom there would normally be a shower, bath and sink unit and a separate toilet and if with an en suite to the main bedroom, a shower, sink unit and toilet. Carpets are fitted in the bedrooms and lounge area with the kitchen/family/day room tiled. I some areas now it is a requirement to have a water collection tank in the garden to collect runoff from the roof guttering.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 14, 2022)

In the US the home normally includes the major kitchen appliances (fridge, cookstove), clothes washer and dryer. Furniture is generally the buyer's responsibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 14, 2022)

Well, here situation is completely different!

You just pay for land / total area, nothing more. Even no wallpapers nor any of major kitchen wares (only sink, cabinets and bathroom / WC).

Also not much 'villas', not that much common as in Europe or US/Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 14, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Here in a new house most are fitted with a sink unit, dishwasher, oven and cook-top in the kitchen which is also fitted with cupboards and drawers. The house will have some form of drapes on the windows. In the bathroom there would normally be a shower, bath and sink unit and a separate toilet and if with an en suite to the main bedroom, a shower, sink unit and toilet. Carpets are fitted in the bedrooms and lounge area with the kitchen/family/day room tiled. I some areas now it is a requirement to have a water collection tank in the garden to collect runoff from the roof guttering.



Same here. The kitchen is complete with sinks, cabinets, appliances, granite countertops (I want to replace with butcher block). 

The master bath is complete with jetted corner tub, 2 sinks, toilet, and separate shower. The other 2 are bath/shower combos with toilets.

Houses are pretty standard fitted with these things today. You just need your own furniture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 18, 2022)

So I picked up some meds at my local CVS pharmacy. While leaving I have to drive past the corner of the building, which has a blind exit, so I always watch to make sure nobody comes barreling out of the store into the crosswalk (this has happened to me before). All of a sudden I hear a loud thumping/grinding sound under my truck and some hesitation in the vehicle. I thought to myself "self, WTF was that". Sounded like the brakes I just replaced a month ago fell off!!!
Well turned around and saw that I actually ran over the Watch for Pedestrians sign, which was never there before and just below the height of my trucks hood so I never even saw it due to watching for the pedestrian I as being warned to look out for. 
I just laughed and got the heck out of there.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 18, 2022)

Was there a pedestrian under the pedestrian sign?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 18, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> Was there a pedestrian under the pedestrian sign?


No, but I can think of several people I wish were under the sign at the time.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 18, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> No, but I can think of several people I wish were under the sign at the time.



List sent via pm.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 19, 2022)

Stumbling around the pawnshops locally, I found a Yamaha 12-string acoustic in my price range and put it on layaway. My phone and my computer are apparently having a lover's quarrel so can't post a pic right now, but it's got a solid spruce top and mahogany sides and back, and chime for days.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2022)

The Boeing Starliner just had a successful launch into orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 20, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Stumbling around the pawnshops locally, I found a Yamaha 12-string acoustic in my price range and put it on layaway. My phone and my computer are apparently having a lover's quarrel so can't post a pic right now, but it's got a solid spruce top and mahogany sides and back, and chime for days.



Found a workaround for the uploading issues. Here's the guitar as it hung on the wall:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2022)

Congrats Boeing and NASA on the successful first docking of the Starliner with the ISS.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 21, 2022)

You know it's coming. GO BOEING!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2022)




----------



## ARTESH (May 21, 2022)

Happy International day of TEA!!!









International Tea Day - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (May 21, 2022)

Change of Government in Australia.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2022)

Harlequins fight back to secure top-four spot


Harlequins come from 17 points down to beat Gloucester 28-24 and secure a place in the Premiership semi-finals.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 21, 2022)

GTX said:


> Change of Government in Australia.


I'm singing from the rooftop!😁


----------



## N4521U (May 22, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> You know it's coming. GO BOEING!


Do you mean go "Boing Boing, Boing" then it docks? 🤔

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 22, 2022)

N4521U said:


> Do you mean go "Boing Boing, Boing" then it docks? 🤔


Style is everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 25, 2022)

As I was filling my car with gas today, I thought, thank God those yahoos wrecked my old car in January. The Fusion gets about 50% better gas milage over the Freestyle, so at these prices, it'll pay for itself in no time

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 26, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> As I was filling my car with gas today, I thought, thank God those yahoos wrecked my old car in January. The Fusion gets about 50% better gas milage over the Freestyle, so at these prices, it'll pay for itself in no time


You were able to find and buy a new vehicle, you lucky son of a gun!!! Trying to find a new Chev Colorado to replace mine and they have them listed all over at dealers, but when you get there they are "In Transit" limbo with no clue as the when they will be in.


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 26, 2022)

Not new. Used. 2013 with 140000 miles. Cost $9k with the $4500 from insurance as the down payment. Still owe $5k, but the money I'm saving on gas is more than the monthly payment. 
Trying to find a used car under $10k was an adventure in itself. I'd see an ad for a car, go to the dealer to be told "It's getting our reconditioning service. Be ready in a week." 
Then they'd raise the asking price a grand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 26, 2022)

Our youngest is graduating high school today. 14 months ago, I was uncertain if he'd ever go back to school due to health issues which essentially took away a year of his education. Now here he is, graduating on-time with grades this year that jumped his GPA from 2.5 in July to 3.3 today. It's a happy day at our house.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
5 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 26, 2022)

Now that is good news and i think you can be very proud.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 26, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> You were able to find and buy a new vehicle, you lucky son of a gun!!! Trying to find a new Chev Colorado to replace mine and they have them listed all over at dealers, but when you get there they are "In Transit" limbo with no clue as the when they will be in.


Same problem over here, great shortage of new cars for on reason or another, Were reliant now on importing and with a shortage of computer chips world wide cars are not coming of the production line very fast, then there is also a shortage of shipping for transporting (Covid) hit the crews badly. If you manage to get a new car, stories are of people offering you $20k over purchase price. Good second hand cars are also very overprice.


----------



## buffnut453 (May 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Now that is good news and i think you can be very proud.



Yep. Lot of pride and lot of emotion today. He's still not out of the woods, and may never be entirely free of his health problems...but we're a world away from where we stood a year ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 27, 2022)

Football match between Canada and Iran canceled.



https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.6466438


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> Yep. Lot of pride and lot of emotion today. He's still not out of the woods, and may never be entirely free of his health problems...but we're a world away from where we stood a year ago.


Sometimes life can take a set back. I had a few, as most of us have, i am sure. So now he joined the club of climbers up. It is a good crowd to belong to. It does take a *mans* effort to restart school and succeed. My compliments to you and your family for his succes. I do not know in person you but your news cheered me up. 
Thanks for that.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 27, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Same problem over here, great shortage of new cars for on reason or another, Were reliant now on importing and with a shortage of computer chips world wide cars are not coming of the production line very fast, then there is also a shortage of shipping for transporting (Covid) hit the crews badly. If you manage to get a new car, stories are of people offering you $20k over purchase price. Good second hand cars are also very overprice.


The Russians solved the chip shortage. Take them from washers and dryers.


----------



## Airframes (May 27, 2022)

After four months of very restricted mobility, lots of pain, discomfort, and with walking almost impossible, and then having week ten of the new meds, I was able to take a few steps today, slowly, but not as painfully or cumbersome as previously.
So, I got on my mobility scooter, and went to the pub tonight - first time sine 4th February - and was totally astounded !!!
The whole pub stood up, applauded and cheered as as I crashed into the place on my "buggy" !!!!
There's nothing better in life than knowing that friends are REALLY friends !!!!
BRILLIANT !!!!!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
7 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 27, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Sometimes life can take a set back. I had a few, as most of us have, i am sure. So now he joined the club of climbers up. It is a good crowd to belong to. It does take a *mans* effort to restart school and succeed. My compliments to you and your family for his succes. I do not know in person you but your news cheered me up.
> Thanks for that.



Many thanks for the kind and wise words, and for your generous thoughts. I'll pass them along to the youngest offspring.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 27, 2022)

Airframes said:


> After four months of very restricted mobility, lots of pain, discomfort, and with walking almost impossible, and then having week ten of the new meds, I was able to take a few steps today, slowly, but not as painfully or cumbersome as previously.
> So, I got on my mobility scooter, and went to the pub tonight - first time sine 4th February - and was totally astounded !!!
> The whole pub stood up, applauded and cheered as as I crashed into the place on my "buggy" !!!!
> There's nothing better in life than knowing that friends are REALLY friends !!!!
> BRILLIANT !!!!!!!


So happy for you old friend. Was it you or the scooter that was wobbly on the way home! 🤣


----------



## Airframes (May 27, 2022)

The scooter's autopilot may have malfunctioned (probably a blown fuse), and the gyros probably toppled, and I guess the D.I. wasn't calibrated after the last compass swing, but it got home OK.
Just I shame it didn't wait for me - hic !!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 31, 2022)

Great news, Terry. I hope you can walk normally asap

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 1, 2022)

After searching for a new/used truck at dealers and on-line only to find what I'm looking for is either sold, pre-sold, on "in-transit (meaning waiting for chips/parts)" I finally found a truck to my liking that wasn't already sold and had decent miles and not too bad of price (cheaper than most with same options). 2019 Chevy Colorado 4x4 with 31,900 and one previous owner.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 1, 2022)

Make sure it has howitzer trailer hitch.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2022)

Uss Nimitz on wheels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 1, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Make sure it has howitzer trailer hitch.


I'm thinking more on the lines of Quad 50 cals in the bed connected to a motion/speed sensor array so when they are coming up too fast to avoid collision the problem will be solved for me without contacting the insurance company, although the Police may contact me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 1, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I'm thinking more on the lines of Quad 50 cals in the bed connected to a motion/speed sensor array so when they are coming up too fast to avoid collision the problem will be solved for me without contacting the insurance company, although the Police may contact me.


Gotta love the classics!


----------



## WARSPITER (Jun 3, 2022)

Watched some of the 70th jubilee celebrations for Queen Elizabeth II last night and was lucky enough to be there 
for the 70 aircraft flyover.

Helicopters through to transports from all service arms and they ranged from 1940's on. Made my day and her maj 
was all smiles when the Hurricanes, Spits, and Lancaster went over.

Highlight was 13 I think Typhoons going over in the form of a 70.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2022)

Annual leave 🛫


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 6, 2022)

Last week, the check engine light came on in my car. I looked at the diagnostic codes and it was related to the engine emissions system. So I brought the car into the dealer this morning. Got a call from him saying it's fixed and no charge. I had an extended car warranty (a legitimate one I bought when the car was still brand new on the dealers lot) and it was valid till 150,000 miles. The mileage on my car right now? 149,300. LOL

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 6, 2022)

I put a piece of electrical tape over my check engine light two years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 6, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> I put a piece of electrical tape over my check engine light two years ago


That fixes just about everything


----------



## rochie (Jun 6, 2022)

got this on last day at work

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 6, 2022)

.............and its now empty

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 6, 2022)

Gnomey said:


> Annual leave 🛫


Annual leave? You just got back from vacation!

Good on ya


----------



## Marcel (Jun 6, 2022)

Went to Top Gun Maverick tonight. It’s as over the top as the original and the story line is as unbelievable and shallow as the original, too… And I loved every minute of it. 

It’s a bad film, but it’s deliberately ’80ies bad, which makes it good, if that makes any sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Went to Top Gun Maverick tonight. It’s as over the top as the original and the story line is as unbelievable and shallow as the original, too… And I loved every minute of it.
> 
> It’s a bad film, but it’s deliberately ’80ies bad, which makes it good, if that makes any sense.


It does. Looking foward to see it.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 6, 2022)

Hay Karl, you changing jobs again, so soon.


----------



## GTX (Jun 7, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 7, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Hay Karl, you changing jobs again, so soon.


yes, unfortunatly my employers turned out to be dickheads, micro managing me, making me work in ways that did not make sense and also wouldnt admit i might know what i am doing and every now and then i might actually know more about my job than they do !


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 7, 2022)

Sorry to hear that.
So what's your next plan of attack?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 7, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> So what's your next plan of attack?


i've signed up with an agency as a free lance chef, there's a huge shortage of chefs over here so will have plenty of work, starting on friday doing 4 x 12 hour shifts a week at a local hotel on an ongoing contract.
actually looking forward to just being one of the team again, just cooking and not having to worry about wage budgets, profit and loss accounts, cost to sales performances etc, etc, etc and also dealing with staff members problems and emergancies that means they are not turning up for their shifts !

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2022)

Baking some kits i hope.


----------



## rochie (Jun 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Baking some kits i hope.


hopefully


----------



## rochie (Jun 7, 2022)

i shouldnt be happy but just heard the chef booked in to replace me at my last job didnt turn up today.
i worked 6 weeks notice period and they left it until the last week to book a replacement, there are two important bookings at the shooting ground tomorrow which have gone very tits up !
only negative is my ex staff are now under real pressure and have been dropped in the crap by the owners

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2022)

rochie said:


> shouldnt be happy but just heard the chef booked in to replace me at my last job didnt turn up today


How about a little well ment grin then? A soft chuckle might do perhaps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 7, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jun 7, 2022)

I don't drink, but cardamom is an amazing spice 

 GTX


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 7, 2022)

rochie said:


> i've signed up with an agency as a free lance chef, there's a huge shortage of chefs over here so will have plenty of work, starting on friday doing 4 x 12 hour shifts a week at a local hotel on an ongoing contract.
> actually looking forward to just being one of the team again, just cooking and not having to worry about wage budgets, profit and loss accounts, cost to sales performances etc, etc, etc and also dealing with staff members problems and emergancies that means they are not turning up for their shifts !


Good for you Karl and all the best in your new venture, I'm positive with the way things are you'll not regret the change for one moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Jun 7, 2022)

Only 2 days of school left. Baby sitting for two more days and then I can finally get painting my next group of kits!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 10, 2022)

One week until this. Looks like it's going to be a balmy 95F degrees on the date of the airshow, .

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 10, 2022)

Sounds like a day trip is in order.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jun 10, 2022)

Zipper730 said:


> I don't drink, but cardamom is an amazing spice
> 
> GTX


That it is - wonderful aroma and taste. This particular gin goes very nice with blood orange flavoured tonic water too.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 10, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Found a workaround for the uploading issues. Here's the guitar as it hung on the wall:
> 
> View attachment 669794



And here's my new guitar with its new best friend:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2022)

GTX said:


> That it is - wonderful aroma and taste. This particular gin goes very nice with blood orange flavoured tonic water too.


Ok, now I am intrigued.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 10, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> And here's my new guitar with its new best friend:
> 
> View attachment 673034


Nice, but it's wrong-handed


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 10, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Nice, but it's wrong-handed



How can right be "wrong", Lefty?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 10, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Sounds like a day trip is in order.


Yep, except I'm taking Friday off and heading over to the museum on Friday mid-morning. Last time I did this they had planes in the air all afternoon doing rehearsals with very few people on the grounds. Make sure you bring a chair and plant it next to the hanger nearest the southern end of the runway. You won't see what's coming in from behind you, but you won't have the sun beating down on you all day and it looks like it will be a hot one (if you can trust the weatherman/woman).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 10, 2022)

"That's good Cavalry thinking, troop"
Captain Wilton Parmenter


----------



## at6 (Jun 10, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Nice, but it's wrong-handed


You must Australian if you want it upside down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2022)

https://www.bbc.com/sport/live/cricket/58516706


----------



## Viking1066 (Jun 16, 2022)

We were going to go catch a game at Wrigley today but changed plans. As I watched my team of 37 years lose their 8th game in a row and give up 18 runs, I decided a change of plans was in order. I told my wife who had me buy the tickets in April we were not going. The 96 degrees and seats in the sun I could live with, the misery on the field not so much. I scrapped that plan and decided we will go up to the Mil town and do whatever. Already booked the room last month. Going to Mi Cielito Lindo, have some margaritas, some chorizo and cheese to start, followed by a nice meal. Then whatever!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 20, 2022)

Nerd warning alert...some of you know I'm a bit of a family history nut and that I've been working on the history of a relative who served in the RFC and RAF in WW1. This post is a further part of that ongoing saga so feel free to move along and ignore my ramblings.

My relative's logbook and some photos are held by the RAF Museum Archives. I'd visited there a couple of years ago to copy them for use in my research. During that visit, I discovered that his collection also included an Aldis gunsight as fitted to the Bristol F2b Fighters that he flew. I vowed to return and see the gunsight but, alas, covid got in the way (plus a house move and a ton of other "life happening" things).

Today, I finally made it back to Hendon and was able to get my hands on the gunsight. Although its complete provenance isn't documented, we do know that my relative owned it and that his family gave it to the Museum, I suspect it came from an aircraft he crashed on 9 June 1919 while he was part of the RAF Rhine occupation force in Germany. Here's a photo of his crash (which resulted from engine failure) with the Aldis sight visible just in front of the cockpit (it's a black metal tube about a yard long):







Just for fun, I took a look into the sight and, surprisingly enough, it worked perfectly. I was even able to get a picture of the view, including the sighting markings on the graticule/reticle:






I know it's a pathetically sad thing to get so excited about...but it was cool to handle this piece of equipment that my relative had actually used, and that it still functioned as it was designed to do.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2022)

Nothing pathetic or sad about it. I wish more people would get this excited over history and historical items.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
6 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 24, 2022)

Yesterday I won my first ever job posting....grader operator....the job I've been doing for the last 9 years. On our crew, I'm the only one who can run all three sizes

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 24, 2022)

Congratulations!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 24, 2022)

My youngest got a perfect score on his gun safety test yesterday.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 24, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> My youngest got a perfect score on his gun safety test yesterday.


Obviously. You're still alive. 
Remember, gun control is a tight grouping.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 24, 2022)

My daughter just got her first real job after getting her Masters. Social worker at a grade school that's only a 10 min walk from home.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2022)

Just closed on our new house.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Jun 24, 2022)

T Bolt said:


> My daughter just got her first real job after getting her Masters. Social worker at a grade school that's only a 10 min walk from home.


That's fantastic!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2022)

England seal 3-0 series win over New Zealand


Watch highlights as England romp to victory on the final day of the third Test against New Zealand at Headingley to seal a stunning 3-0 series win.



www.bbc.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 28, 2022)

Shiraz, Fars Province
Summer 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2022)

Regardless of the location, kids are kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 28, 2022)

T Bolt said:


> My daughter just got her first real job after getting her Masters. Social worker at a grade school that's only a 10 min walk from home.


fantastic Glenn


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 28, 2022)

Thanks Karl. She's excided, and scared. She went in to sign the contract today and the showed her around. Nice size office all to herself. She's going to be the only social worker in the school so she'll be hitting the ground running.


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 29, 2022)

T Bolt
, glad about her, but a question in my mind: exactly what is this 'Social worker'?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 1, 2022)

It hasn't cheered me up yet, but it will later tonight. Picked up a bottle of Patron Reposado Tequila last night, picking up limes, Triple Sec, and ice tonight, picking myself up off the floor tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 1, 2022)

One tequila, two tequila, three tequila, floor

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 1, 2022)

Please, PLEASE don't tell us if tequila makes your clothes fall off!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2022)

More importantly Please, PLEASE warn us if tequila makes your clothes fall off and you post pictures!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 1, 2022)

Agreed...tequila + smartphone = BAD COMBINATION!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 2, 2022)

Oh, no, no, no, no, no, I just like hanging AROUND drunken people, I don't actually like being drunk.

At restaurants, I'd often get seated at the bar (drinks come faster, the food service is better, and my off-beat nature is often mistaken for mild inebriation rather than an autism-spectrum disorder).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Jul 2, 2022)

Saw the ortho yesterday. Redid the x-rays and nothing broken or damaged that could be seen. A tiny amount of arthritis in one area, but not enough to worry about. Decision was made to shoot the knee with a big load of steroids and monitor it for two weeks. 🤬 Can't stand anyone messing with my knees or eyes. Had the nurse track down a blanket or something to toss over my head while doing the injection. She and the Dr laughed about it, as did I. I can watch my own stitching, IV insertions, colonoscopy or cardiac cath work, but no way on dealing with eyes or knees.
Slept about 16 hours after getting home, going to hit the bed in a few minutes again, but knee feels way better. Still some soreness, swelling going down and less induced pain when bumping it or side loading it. Probably not even going to need the cane when I head back to work on Monday night. Yea....

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2022)

cvairwerks said:


> Saw the ortho yesterday. Redid the x-rays and nothing broken or damaged that could be seen. A tiny amount of arthritis in one area, but not enough to worry about. Decision was made to shoot the knee with a big load of steroids and monitor it for two weeks. 🤬 Can't stand anyone messing with my knees or eyes. Had the nurse track down a blanket or something to toss over my head while doing the injection. She and the Dr laughed about it, as did I. I can watch my own stitching, IV insertions, colonoscopy or cardiac cath work, but no way on dealing with eyes or knees.
> Slept about 16 hours after getting home, going to hit the bed in a few minutes again, but knee feels way better. Still some soreness, swelling going down and less induced pain when bumping it or side loading it. Probably not even going to need the cane when I head back to work on Monday night. Yea....









Thats you.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 7, 2022)

Police recovered my son's motorcycle in rural Minnesota. They hadn't even swapped the plate! 
We are still waiting to find out the condition of the machine. But considering that the individual was riding it at the time, means that it is drivable. 
Then there is the insurance company to deal with. After all, they own it. 
Needless to say, there is some excitement around here today.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 9, 2022)

Blood work for my bark angel Rocky came back excellent. His Evans Syndrom seems to be under control for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/62105679











Scotland bounce back to win in Argentina


Scotland score four tries as they level their three-match Test series with Argentina with a dominant 29-6 victory in Salta.




www.bbc.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 12, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 12, 2022)

Awwww.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 12, 2022)

Snap.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 13, 2022)

What's not to love about bark angels?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

at6 said:


> View attachment 677386


Good hunters i see. Cover themselves with the hides of their kill. Got a zebra and a tiger by the looks of it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Good hunters i see. Cover themselves with the hides of their kill. Got a zebra and a tiger by the looks of it.



Vicious streak a mile wide....sharp, pointy teeth. And there's two of them!!!!

Do you live in Caerbannog?

RUN AWAY!!!!! RUN AWAY!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

He is ok, he knows the african swallow with or without.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 13, 2022)

at6 said:


> View attachment 677386


Don't they look nice and comfy.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## NVSMITH (Jul 13, 2022)

-This actually took place a few months back but I thought about it yesterday. US highway 95 is the longest road in Nevada, 646 miles (1,040 km) from McDermitt Indian Reservation at the border with Idaho south almost to where Nevada, California and Arizona meet. Quite a bit of it is still two lane blacktop. For about 400 miles (645 km) between Fallon and Las Vegas there aren't any traffic lights, just one stop sign going south and a four way stop flasher that marks a turn: miss it and the next stop is Death Valley.
-It isn't unusual to have wildlife on the road: burros, feral horses, bighorn sheep, etc.
-Anyway, it was around 9AM and I was heading north on 95. Just north of Hawthorne but south of Walker Lake there was a pronghorn (American Antelope) standing in the middle of the road. Very unusual as they are very skittish critters. I slowed down and came to a stop about 25 yards from him. He was acting as a road guard while a herd of pronghorns crossed the highway from west to east. A few minutes after I stopped an 18 wheeler heading south saw what was going on, slowed gently (no engine brake) and also stopped about 25 yards from the road guard. The driver dismounted to watch. 
-A few additional cars/trucks stopped behind us while about 30-35 critters, including young, crossed the highway. I had never seen that many pronghorns in one group. They are beautiful animals but to see more than two or three at a time is unusual so this was a real treat.
-The "road guard" finally turned and slowly walked off the road and joined the herd which then sauntered off to the east, probably towards the lake.
-Seeing the pronghorns was enough to make my day but what really cheered me up was the fact that not one driver got impatient, raced his engine, pulled out to pass or leaned on his horn. We all just sat there and quietly watched.
-Of course I didn't have my camera with me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 14, 2022)

My appointments with my chemical doctor were changed from monthly to quarterly due partly to me stressing out once a month waiting for my PSA results and partly because my PSA results are super low. She doesn’t realize that this now gives me 3 months to stress out waiting for results. Today’s results, .01 😜. She said I should be the poster child for my experimental “staying alive pills”

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Jul 16, 2022)

Today I was just having a drink at a terrace wearing a T shirt marked Miskatonic University.
Someone stopped to inquire what was this establishment. I replied it was a prestigious university from Arkham, Massachussets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 16, 2022)

Mower runs. Put in $1299 parts and service, saving a few $$ replacing the carburettor (carburetor in English) myself. What cheered me up was thinking cost per year. It is eleven years old, so it works out to about $127 per year. Other than oil and air filters and blades there have been no other expenses. Good for about 20 years more

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/62190736





https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/62189594


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 18, 2022)

special ed said:


> Mower runs. Put in $1299 parts and service, saving a few $$ replacing the carburettor (carburetor in English) myself. What cheered me up was thinking cost per year. It is eleven years old, so it works out to about $127 per year. Other than oil and air filters and blades there have been no other expenses. Good for about 20 years more


Had me a Honda 4 stroke purchased new back in early 1989, apart from new blades, spark plug and the odd oil change, it motored on without a misfire for 32 years. Gave it away to charity last year when we reinvested in a battery powered lawn mower for our much smaller lawn that we now have in our current residence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 18, 2022)

I finished up my last day at my current workplace under a supervisor who leaves much to be desired.

I take my promotion tomorrow in a new workspace and I think new supe and I are much more in-line with each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 18, 2022)

Congrats!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 18, 2022)

Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2022)

Awesome, congratulations!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Jul 18, 2022)

Good news is that I sign my contract Wednesday to do ESL, something that is totally unexpected. The offer was good, so in year 10 of teaching I an teaching something different. I just need to bite the bullet and finish getting my Masters in Dual language. I am getting to old for musical chairs. I am thankful I can get a job when I need it due to the bilingual need. The shortage is pretty bad. My wife's aunt told me the District has filled 10 of the 150 teaching positions that are open for the upcoming school tear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Jul 18, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> I finished up my last day at my current workplace under a supervisor who leaves much to be desired.
> 
> I take my promotion tomorrow in a new workspace and I think new supe and I are much more in-line with each other.


Wishing the best! Nothing makes work harder than a lousy supervisor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Jul 18, 2022)

Frog said:


> Today I was just having a drink at a terrace wearing a T shirt marked Miskatonic University.
> Someone stopped to inquire what was this establishment. I replied it was a prestigious university from Arkham, Massachussets.


Awesome shirt! Love reading the stories!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 25, 2022)

So here's the new shooting competition they are proposing at the Rifle Club I am member of.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2022)

As a ferosious sleeping cat owner i endorse above. Theodore. He is nice but will cut you up and lose only a bit of sleep over it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## aurelien wolff (Jul 28, 2022)

While I lost the opportunity to get models for a while because I thought I had more money, I decided to instead get the new truck & tank on ukraine and russia material and a what if on the nimitz with my mail on the tiger(p) turret in it. It'll give me inspiration for me what if captured by the ukrainian zvezda T14 armata at 1/72 scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 28, 2022)

Finally getting around to getting a new handheld computer, AKA Cell Phone after the old, cracked in several places phone started taking me to web-sites other than the ones I clicked on, and stopping to respond randomly, amongst other faults. Also dumping the high priced Verizon plan and getting rid of my old mobile hotspot that I seldom use anymore. Now to call Verizon and cancel, I'm sure that will take a while since they will no doubt try to talk me back into a contract.


----------



## cvairwerks (Jul 28, 2022)

MRI on the knee tomorrow and we will see if I did some damage, or as the doctor thinks now, that I'm just very slow at healing this up


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 28, 2022)

Let's hope for the best outcome.


----------



## PlasticHero (Jul 29, 2022)

Just got back from getting my broken collarbone fixed. No complications and good prognosis. So this didn't win and I'll have to get another for Friday.



Top prize is just over 1 BILLION $.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2022)

PlasticHero said:


> Just got back from getting my broken collarbone fixed. No complications and good prognosis. So this didn't win and I'll have to get another for Friday.
> View attachment 679593
> 
> Top prize is just over 1 BILLION $.



Sorry everyone, I bought the winning ticket.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 29, 2022)

crap


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 29, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Sorry everyone, I bought the winning ticket.


Can't wait to see your next post in "a new book in my library".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 30, 2022)

I didn't buy a ticket. I don't want to be cursed with relatives I've never heard of.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Can't wait to see your next post in "a new book in my library".


Would be like this: hi guys today i got a nice suprise in the mailbox, the Library of Congress. All of it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 30, 2022)

Hardcover edition.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 30, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Would be like this: hi guys today i got a nice suprise in the mailbox, the Library of Congress. All of it.



I’m not that greedy. I’d just take anything related to military history and aviation. 

I’m a man of modest (and rather boring) appetites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 30, 2022)

I'm just boring.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 30, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> I’m not that greedy. I’d just take anything related to military history and aviation.
> 
> I’m a man of modest (and rather boring) appetites.





SaparotRob said:


> I'm just boring.


Thank you. Now I'm just bored.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 30, 2022)

at6 said:


> Thank you. Now I'm just bored.



That’s what I do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 31, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> That’s what I do.


As long as you are good at it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 31, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Can't wait to see your next post in "a new book in my library".


It'd be more like "a new library for my books."

I've often thought it would be so neat to set up an aviation and military subjects library at an airfield near a small town and just let people come in and read. Hire some Kate Upton look-alike to be the librarian. Hold movie nights on Wednesday and build-a-model airplane sessions once a month on Saturday mornings.

At Aiken SC they have a small library with easy chairs and couches in the lobby of the admin building, with a lovely young lady manning the info desk. Like that, but more extensive, would be fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 31, 2022)

Well, today I FINALLY got the seat pan installed in my Ercoupe. The old one was torn up from climbing in and out a zillion times to do work under the instrument panel. I bought a used seat pan for $250 and reinforced it in the areas that have proven to be too delicate. Then I found that while the old one did not fit very well the new one was much worse. The front that sits along the main spar is fine, much better than the old one, but the piano hinge that attaches the trailing edge of the pan was way off from the other half in the airplane. I finally resorted to removing the old hinge half from the seat pan and using a new milspec hinge that is the modern version of the WWII one. I do not know if they had to custom fit the seat pans in the factory in 1946, I would doubt that. But that is what I had to do. Now the replacement seat pan practically drops into place and the hinge pins slide in smoothly and securely. All that took over a week, including downloading the original drawings to studying them and researching the hinge specifications. I really lucked out in that years ago I had picked up a new length of piano hinge someone was throwing out and it turned out to be the exact milspec I needed. Hooray! It's done!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 1, 2022)

Shortround6 said:


> As long as you are good at it.



One excels!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Aug 1, 2022)

Mi: I would suspect that the hinge pair was drilled and riveted to the seat while on the bench. Once it was assigned to an airplane, it was then drilled the fuselage.


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 1, 2022)

cvairwerks said:


> Mi: I would suspect that the hinge pair was drilled and riveted to the seat while on the bench. Once it was assigned to an airplane, it was then drilled the fuselage.


That would be a reasonable assumption, except when you look at the drawings there is no way to do that. It pretty much had to be installed in the airplane structure and then the other half rivited to the seat separately. I was amazed when I bought new side cowls and the hinges fitted to the rest of the cowl just fine. How they managed alignment that well, I have no idea. I pretty well figured out that the only way to get the seat pan hinge to match up with the airplane was to cut the new hinge to length, install the pins and then use glue to hold the hinge to the seat pan long enough to drill the rivet holes.


----------



## Frog (Aug 3, 2022)

My son has finished his reserve military summer training courses and has earned his corporal stripes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2022)

Congrats !


----------



## special ed (Aug 3, 2022)

My son in law (3rd daughter) has been accepted for officer school USCG. He has been enlisted four years although he had a college degree when he enlisted. When I suggested the recruiter sold a bill of goods, he insisted it was OK and don't worry about it. His plans are pilot training eventually. When I asked, "Fixed wing or rotary?" He said it didn't matter, but since I like the guy, I hope he goes fixed wing. The Coast Guard has a good heli record, so it's OK.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 3, 2022)

My 1/48 Blackburn Buccaneer is on its way from Airfix!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 3, 2022)

special ed said:


> My son in law (3rd daughter) has been accepted for officer school USCG. He has been enlisted four years although he had a college degree when he enlisted. When I suggested the recruiter sold a bill of goods, he insisted it was OK and don't worry about it. His plans are pilot training eventually. When I asked, "Fixed wing or rotary?" He said it didn't matter, but since I like the guy, I hope he goes fixed wing. The Coast Guard has a good heli record, so it's OK.


Congratulations!


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 3, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Can't wait to see your next post in "a new book in my library".


Or maybe buying a new house and make it as a private museum for Militia items he has collected?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 3, 2022)

F
 Frog
, 
S
 special ed
, 

 rochie
,

Congrats!


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> F
> Frog
> ,
> S
> ...


My son unit's is the recently created 4th Foreign Regiment Reserve Company.

This regiment serves as the Foreign Legion training center, comprising along with the HQ Co, 3 basic training companies , one cadre instruction company and a specialists training company, each with its training center (dubbed a farm), and consequently the regiment has no fixed manpower strength because of the personnel turnover.

To unburden the unit with the detachments and securities missions (notably the anti terrorism Vigipirate patrols), a 6th (reserve) company was recently created, and by exception is composed exclusively of French nationals.

As they are French reservists that did not enlist in the Foreign Legion, they do not wear the famous white képi on parade but the black infantry one.

For all the rest they train and serve exactly like the other Légionnaires, wear the green beret and 4th Foreign Regiment badge and use the regiment's armament and equipment.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 9, 2022)

Nuthin!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2022)

Must be Stevie Ray's child of some sort. Glad i found him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Aug 12, 2022)

Leaving for the 24h of Zolder today with my eldest son. Old fashioned camping near the track for 2 nights in a small tent. Looking forward for some quality time with my son.

Zolder btw is the former F1 race circuit where the famous Gilles Vileneuve passed away in the’80ies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Aug 12, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Must be Stevie Ray's child of some sort. Glad i found him.



I’ve been binge watching this guy as well during the last few months. Makes my wish to buy a resonator guitar. I tried doing slide as well, but I suck at it


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 14, 2022)

Just been told I'm a Great Grandad yet again. This one #6 and the best news is I will be seeing them over in the UK later next month.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 22, 2022)

Found out my sister finally kicked the deadbeat two-timing loser she's been shacked up with to the curb.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2022)

I managed to find an almost new, hardly used "Scootcase" travel-portable mobility scooter at just over *half* the normal retail price, which arrived today.
This folds down to a single, very compact package for transportation, and includes the extremely tough wheeled transit case ( although I doubt I'll use the case, as it's rather large and tricky for me to lift ).
This will make things much easier for me, loading and unloading into my car when travelling alone, as my regular scooter, although it strips down easily into five parts, is a lot heavier, and awkward to handle due to my limited grip and articulation.
Looking forward to trying it out on my next travels, beginning on 4th September, when I'll be back touring Norfolk and Suffolk.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 24, 2022)

What colour are you going to paint it?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 24, 2022)

But where do you put the cooler? And where's the beer can holder?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2022)

It's already in "Stealth Black" - just need to figure out where to fit the AIM-9L's !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2022)

Cooler and other storage hang over the seat back - the beer can holder mounts above the optional forward-firing minigun !
And no, there isn't any nose armour - it would affect the CoG ..................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
4 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2022)

My my.... you realley dont like to wait in line.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 24, 2022)

Well, best of luck with your scooter. One day I was driving down highly A1A and became concerned about a burning smell. Eventually I realized it was not coming from my car. The traffic was passing a slower moving vehicle up ahead. When I got up there I found an older gentlemen had tried to put a electric scooter in his trunk, but since it was too big to fit he decided to just let the rear wheels roll along behind the car. Of course, the wheels were not rolling and the rear tires were being milled down by the road. He was driving along with a big smile on his face, no doubt congratulating himself on his clever solution to the problem.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 24, 2022)

Why do I picture Terry wearing goggles and just driving his scooter off an aircraft loading ramp and skydiving, land and just drive off.

I can see him doing something insane like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2022)

There was a time when you would have been right !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2022)

Ohhh yeahhh. Anything for a good shot at a warbird. Or a beer un attended. Has ro race 

 rochie

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 24, 2022)

Airframes said:


> It's already in "Stealth Black" - just need to figure out where to fit the AIM-9L's !!!



Flames! It needs flames!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 25, 2022)

Can of lighter fluid will fix that quick smart

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 25, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 683658


Also needs rear "wheelie bars" to keep it from flipping during extended gatling gun firing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2022)

Nah, the after effects of drinking all the cooled beer provide a sort of "retro rocket" backwards blast, ensuring stability of the gun platform !!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2022)

A beautiful sunrise

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Sep 6, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> A beautiful sunrise
> 
> View attachment 685558



I see you made the flight!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2022)

special ed said:


> I see you made the flight!



That was the first one. Had a short layover at MSP. Inbound to Vegas now.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2022)

The sounds of freedom. F-22s, F-16s, and F-35s taking off outside.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 8, 2022)

We; wife, puppy and meownself took a little road trip yesterday, the weather looked nice.
Walked around Berry NSW. Bought stuff we didn't know we needed, lunch at the Pub.
Glad we did, rained last night, cold and gloomy today so is a nice INdoor day today........

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2022)

N4521U said:


> We; wife, puppy and meownself took a little road trip yesterday, the weather looked nice.
> Walked around Berry NSW. Bought stuff we didn't know we needed, lunch at the Pub.
> Glad we did, rained last night, cold and gloomy today so is a nice INdoor day today........

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 9, 2022)

After working 20 hours of overtime in 4 days this week I just found out that I don't have to work Saturday and Sunday.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 9, 2022)

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 9, 2022)

Tip one back for me. I've got a half shift tomorrow. I have to load a coil of steel for the plasma table. It's so much easier when everybody's gone.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 9, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Tip one back for me. I've got a half shift tomorrow. I have to load a coil of steel for the plasma table. It's so much easier when everybody's gone.


I used to do the drafting for a steel companies gas and plasma tables!
Yes, it is easier when it's quiet. We had a gantry crane system,
covered the half football field plant, stores were under cover.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 9, 2022)

Our operation is a bit smaller. A 5x20 bed with four coils. I have to load the coils with a forklift from the side. I need a lot of space. Plans are in the works for a self-loader for the adjacent laser, at which point they better figure out a crane system if they ever want to use the plasma table again. As it stands, our 14000 lb forklift doesn't fit to load the front spool any more, so I have to spin off about 5000 lbs and load the coil with a smaller forklift. 
I miss my old job where we had overhead cranes to offload trucks and load coils, but that place succumbed to progress. Its now a light rail corridor.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 9, 2022)

Don't recall us doing coils.
But sheet and "plate" up to 15" (380mm)
*BIG*


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 9, 2022)

Because I was bored, I decided to Reverse Image Search 

 Greg Boeser
avatar......it made smile

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 9, 2022)

N4521U said:


> Don't recall us doing coils.
> But sheet and "plate" up to 15" (380mm)
> *BIG*


Yeah. We do sheet metal. .016 to .036. Residential and commercial duct, mostly. A little architectual stuff from time to time, but mostly just HVAC.
We buy coils of steel, 5 - 10 thousand lbs. each. My Duct-O-Matic holds six coils. I select the width and guage, punch in the dimensions and catch the finished product at the end of the line.
500' of product takes about an hour and a half.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 9, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Because I was bored, I decided to Reverse Image Search
> 
> Greg Boeser
> avatar......it made smile
> ...


My Social Security account begs to differ.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## PlasticHero (Sep 10, 2022)

Friday I was back to "work" tooling around in hot cars; and today I got to a local model show. Didn't take anything to show but I did take away🙄












Exactly what I need that I didn't know I needed for the upcoming Foreign GB.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## N4521U (Sep 10, 2022)

Eggs Benedict!


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 10, 2022)

Speaking of doing on-line searches. A few weeks back I was getting ready to paint my airplane's propeller and was looking for the official standards for painting the tips with markings to make it more visible when rotating. The concern is not giving the Ronco Veg-A-Matic any competition, especially using human beings.

Finding the only FAA standard that referenced the subject to be about 35 years old and long since superceded, I did an online search for propeller markings. Then I Iaughed for 15 min. 
One thing that came up was the picture of a 1/32 F3F-3 model I posted on this website years ago. I was careful to mark the model's prop in the three colors used by the USN before WWII, red, yellow, and dark blue. And there was picture I had taken of that model, showing up in a Google search as an example of propeller markings!

I guess I am now an authority, huh?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2022)

My new truck between two full-size trucks 😂😂😂

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 11, 2022)

That's just so CUTE!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Sep 12, 2022)

N4521U said:


> Don't recall us doing coils.
> But sheet and "plate" up to 15" (380mm)
> *BIG*


Dad spent his entire career after college, in the refinery business. I grew up thinking that anything under 1” was sheet metal.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 12, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> My new truck between two full-size trucks



Frigging incredible! So it's invisible?!?!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 12, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> Frigging incredible! So it's invisible?!?!


Nanotruck

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 12, 2022)

Like Ant Man?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 12, 2022)

Me thinks it must be travelling at the speed of dark so it is not visible to the naked eye?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2022)

Nothing a little blue pill in the tank cant help.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Sep 12, 2022)

After members here said adapters were available for old lenses on DSLR cameras, I just ordered a Canon adapter for all of my FD lenses to fit The EOS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2022)

Stopped by the Thunderbirds hangar and museum at Nellis and picked up a coin for my collection.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 13, 2022)

How come the second coin has the "5" upside down in the "1953"!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2022)

A keeper for sure


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 13, 2022)

That's a collector's item right there!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> How come the second coin has the "5" upside down in the "1953"!



Good catch! I’m not sure. Error maybe? Maybe thats why it was free. 


Edit: The #5 is painted upside down on jet #5 because *it represents how the lead solo spends most of his time during an aerial demonstration which appears right-side-up for much of the routine*. USAF Thunderbirds Super Delta Formation. F-84F, F-84G, F-100C, F-105B, F-100D, F-4, T-38, F-16.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 13, 2022)

Mount it and have a giggle every time you look at it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2022)

Actually it is on purpose…

The #5 is painted upside down on jet #5 because *it represents how the lead solo spends most of his time during an aerial demonstration which appears right-side-up for much of the routine*. USAF Thunderbirds Super Delta Formation. F-84F, F-84G, F-100C, F-105B, F-100D, F-4, T-38, F-16.

Learn something new everyday…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Sep 13, 2022)

They are rejects. That's why you got one so easily.

Never mind.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2022)

special ed said:


> They are rejects. That's why you got one so easily.
> 
> Never mind.



They actually had no coins in the squadron shop. I saw a mechanic and asked her if they had any for sale. She said no, but she would gladly give me one. She brought it, along with a sticker which I will gladly put on my old aircraft maintenance rolling tool box that now sits in my garage.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 13, 2022)

Ever have one of those days when you are driving home and then some aggressive A-hole does something really stupid and dangerous to get past you, (like using the left turn lane as a passing lane to beat the green) only to have to wait a block later behind the school bus disgorging passengers?
Yeah, I love those days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 14, 2022)

special ed said:


> After members here said adapters were available for old lenses on DSLR cameras, I just ordered a Canon adapter for all of my FD lenses to fit The EOS.


Shoulda bought a Pentax - any "K" mount lens ever made will fit it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 14, 2022)

And me with an old XE-7.......................!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 16, 2022)

4 days until I head to northern Minnesota, away from the rat race for 7 days of Grouse, Duck, and Goose hunting and just general relaxation away from humanity. Look out liquor store, here I come!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> 4 days until I head to northern Minnesota, away from the rat race for 7 days of Grouse, Duck, and Goose hunting and just general relaxation away from humanity. Look out liquor store, here I come!!!



I arrived in Minneapolis-St. Paul about an hour ago. Granted, I’m just in the airport passing through on my way back from Vegas.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 16, 2022)

Welcome to the land of 10,000 lakes, and a million flakes!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 16, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I arrived in Minneapolis-St. Paul about an hour ago. Granted, I’m just in the airport passing through on my way back from Vegas.


Hopefully you made it out alive. I'm kinda not kidding...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 16, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Welcome to the land of 10,000 lakes, and a million flakes!


Just a million?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Hopefully you made it out alive. I'm kinda not kidding...



Never left the airport. Can’t be worse than East St. Louis though.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 16, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Welcome to the land of 10,000 lakes, and a million flakes!


OK, 5 million.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 16, 2022)

Must be holiday time.


Bucksnort101 said:


> 4 days until I head to northern Minnesota, away from the rat race for 7 days of Grouse, Duck, and Goose hunting and just general relaxation away from humanity. Look out liquor store, here I come!!!


Enjoy you week "vegging out" as we would say over here .


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 16, 2022)

Today my daughter had a soccer game at a public school in Minneapolis.
Before the game they sang the National Anthem.
Nobody kneeled.

There is hope for this country yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 16, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Never left the airport. Can’t be worse than East St. Louis though.


He what's wrong with East St Louis, its a wonderful place to get shot.


----------



## at6 (Sep 16, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Welcome to the land of 10,000 lakes, and a million flakes!





Bucksnort101 said:


> Just a million?





Greg Boeser said:


> OK, 5 million.


That's all they would let in from California.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 17, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Welcome to the land of 10,000 lakes, and a million flakes!


Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd....
Mossies big enough to carry a keg of beer!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2022)

Got this one today…

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2022)

My new car arrives tonight!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 20, 2022)

Beer - Check
Bourbon - Check
Ice - Check
Other stuff needed for a week away from civilization - Check

Off to the north woods bright and early tomorrow morning. No TV, no people (other than those I invited over for Rib dinner on Thurs), very limited cell phone service. And I can ignore my boss if he tries to call to ask questions.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 20, 2022)

Checccccccccccck!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

N4521U said:


> Checccccccccccck!



Semantics...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Sep 23, 2022)

I had not handled my Unique D2 for a long time. While disassembling it, I had a mysteriously very stiff magazine catch that I can't still explain.
After a complete take down and relube all was fine again 😊.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2022)

Harlequins survive late fightback to beat Saints


Harlequins survive a late fightback to beat an error-prone Northampton at The Stoop and move up to fifth.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## N4521U (Oct 3, 2022)

My decal printer is alive and well!
It was family he was taking care of made me panic!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Oct 8, 2022)

The view from my bedroom this week:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

GTX said:


> The view from my bedroom this week:
> 
> View attachment 689885
> 
> View attachment 689886


Must have rained pretty hard then.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Oct 8, 2022)

I am really enjoying my ESL role this year. The students are great and it's fantastic to have them learning. The students are respectful and I don't have to change middle school diapers like I did last year. What a difference a year makes!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2022)

Rugby World Cup: England run in record 14 tries in 84-19 win over Fiji


----------



## GTX (Oct 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Must have rained pretty hard then.


Well it was raining but not that much. Was an underwater hotel I was staying in whilst in Singapore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 8, 2022)

Was there yesterday. My fave holiday stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2022)

GTX said:


> Well it was raining but not that much. Was an underwater hotel I was staying in whilst in Singapore.


Never would have guessed. Thought you was wearing scubba gear as a pyjama.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2022)

Having a few beers with 

 FLYBOYJ
this evening.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 10, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Having a few beers with
> 
> FLYBOYJ
> this evening.


Good times Chris - we'll do it again soon! 🍻🍻🍻

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 11, 2022)

Cheers.

I can't wait to have a "freedom kebab" party with you!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 12, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I can't wait to have a "freedom kebab" party with you!!!


Seeing what is going on over your way "freedom kebab" would fit the bill.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 12, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Seeing what is going on over your way "freedom kebab" would fit the bill.


I hope so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 13, 2022)

The Freedom Kebab could be cooked over the Hijab.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2022)

1. Got upgraded to 1st class for my return flight from Vegas in a few weeks.

2. Going to a work anniversary lunch at a nice all you can eat Brazilian Steak House. 

Bring on the meat sweats!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2022)

Got my new (to me) replacement for the X-Trail that died on me when in Norfolk, delivered yesterday evening. More info in my "Travels of Tel's Tin Tent" thread.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 14, 2022)

Nice one Terry, like the colour.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2022)

Thanks Vic.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2022)

What a beaut!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2022)

Cheers !


----------



## PBPICS (Oct 15, 2022)

twoeagles said:


> The barn swallows on my porch will fledge today, and all 4 have made it
> through some dicey weather. Here they are, pretending I can't see them:


I can hear them out here in Minnesnowta.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2022)

Another beautiful sunrise between Cedar Rapids and Minneapolis.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## PBPICS (Oct 18, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Welcome to the land of 10,000 lakes, and a million flakes!


I thought it was 5 million weirdos? That’s what Minnesnowtans born here were telling us when we moved here in 2009. Could it be a miscommunication of the locals to see if I’d pass the test?


----------



## N4521U (Oct 18, 2022)

My decal sheet came in today!
Difficult to see the white and grey codes!
Stuff for my HARS, C-47
F-35B, GB's 55, 56, 57.
F-35 I had to do two shades of grey
one will be a closer match to kit decals.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## PBPICS (Oct 19, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Beer - Check
> Bourbon - Check
> Ice - Check
> Other stuff needed for a week away from civilization - Check
> ...


Don’t forget the tick sprays!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 19, 2022)

I use the olde fashioned tick paste from mashed up ticks applied liberally.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## PlasticHero (Oct 22, 2022)

Got my Classic out for probably the last time this year.






 Airframes
While not my cupa tea, it's always nice to get a vehicle that excites you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## PBPICS (Oct 22, 2022)

PlasticHero said:


> Got my Classic out for probably the last time this year.
> View attachment 691474
> 
> 
> ...


I had the hardtop version, it handled really well. I wouldn’t say it was a Viggen but it held the New York City streets and highways like a champ. I got mine as a birthday present! Same color as yours, tan leather interior, stick shift, big 4 cylinder engine. Then…one day it went into psycho mode, the engine quit on a curvy highway and my wife and infant son was able to coast to an exit. The Saab dealer had no clue about what caused it, they had the 900 for what seemed like forever! I eventually sold it. Too bad because I really enjoyed driving it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2022)

Two weeks off....😁

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2022)

Smith spearheads Harlequins victory at Sale


Marcus Smith scores a try and lands seven kicks for a 24-point individual haul as Harlequins win at Sale.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 24, 2022)

Accepted a new position in my company today. More money, less travel, still can work mostly from home. Life is good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
9 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 25, 2022)

At the risck of sounding old hat, that is "Ace".

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## PBPICS (Oct 25, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Accepted a new position in my company today. More money, less travel, still can work mostly from home. Life is good.


All good news!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Frog (Oct 27, 2022)

Léon Gautier, last survivor from the 177 Free French Commandos that landed on D-Day at Colleville with n° 4 Commando celebrated his 100th anniversary today.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 27, 2022)

🎂 _Joyeux Anniversaire, Leon!_

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2022)

Good morning world…

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2022)

The Max is a quiet aircraft.

If it ain’t Boeing, I ain’t going!

Ah, who am I kidding my first flight was an A321 this morning. Whatever gets me there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2022)

I need to use my Skymiles points more often too. You feel like a human being in 1st class…

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## PBPICS (Oct 28, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Good morning world…
> 
> View attachment 692225
> View attachment 692226
> ...


Southwest Airlines?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2022)

PBPICS said:


> Southwest Airlines?



Delta


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 28, 2022)

Were they ready when you were?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Were they ready when you were?



Landed on time

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 28, 2022)

Delta was the only time I was on a flight that took off late and landed early. It was a Convair 880. We left almost 15 min late but landed 5 min early. It seems there were a number of German passengers, on tour, on board who had to make a connection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2022)

Quins seal stoppage-time win over London Irish


George Head's stoppage-time try secures Harlequins a 26-24 win over London Irish in a tense Premiership encounter.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2022)

Contacted my internet service provider today, in order to get more data allowance on my account, which was 32GB per month, plus any additional data, at extra cost.
I now have _*unlimited*_ data, for less than I was paying for the 32GB !!
I'm rather pleased ........................

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2022)

My youngest turned 4 today. He has the most amazing smile, and brightens the world with his laughter. Growing up way too fast though…

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 1, 2022)

How about a photo of the smile?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2022)

special ed said:


> How about a photo of the smile?



My wife would kill me. She does not like me posting kids pics on unsecured websites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2022)

special ed said:


> How about a photo of the a smile?


Fixed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Funny Funny:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Nov 1, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My wife would kill me. She does not like me posting kids pics on unsecured websites.


I can respect that.

We can can just picture our own children/grandchildren as a substitute. Thank you for the reminder.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 1, 2022)

Unfortunately, anything posted on "social" networks is out there. I personally do not use them, but my wife and daughter use facebook and others. One of our model club member's family runs the "Roman Candy Man", a traditional street vendor in New Orleans of a mule pulled wagon selling a traditionally made candy for well over 100 years. After a club meeting, I searched "Roman Candy Man" and found a large number of shots of the wagon over the years, along with a picture of my wife and daughter which had nothing to do with the other photos. When I asked my about it, I was told it was her new photo on facebook. Any thing posted on the internet, is out there forever, even this post.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2022)

special ed said:


> Unfortunately, anything posted on "social" networks is out there. I personally do not use them, but my wife and daughter use facebook and others. One of our model club member's family runs the "Roman Candy Man", a traditional street vendor in New Orleans of a mule pulled wagon selling a traditionally made candy for well over 100 years. After a club meeting, I searched "Roman Candy Man" and found a large number of shots of the wagon over the years, along with a picture of my wife and daughter which had nothing to do with the other photos. When I asked my about it, I was told it was her new photo on facebook. Any thing posted on the internet, is out there forever, even this post.



She lets me do FB to share pics with family, but she still hates it. Yes its still “out there”, but at least you have a lil control over who can see it (at least if only for a moment).

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 3, 2022)

Off work at noon today and headed to Northern Minnesota for Deer hunting opener. A week of hunting and general vegetating with no TV, traffic, or morons to irritate me.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 3, 2022)

Finally got a gig with the band again. After being dormant for the last 3 years (Covid) we got the band together again this summer. We've build up a totally new repertoire in the last few weeks and will have our first gig on December 2nd. I'm so looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 3, 2022)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Off work at noon today and headed to Northern Minnesota for Deer hunting opener. A week of hunting and general vegetating with no TV, traffic, or morons to irritate me.



Missing us yet? 😉😆😂

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 4, 2022)

Nah we're probably too ethereal for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 6, 2022)

I'm a grandpa! 🤯

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
10 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 6, 2022)

Contrats Greg. Time to open up the bank book and spoil the youngling


----------



## Shortround6 (Nov 6, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> I'm a grandpa! 🤯


Congratulations, Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 6, 2022)

Me too. It was an emergency c-section. Grandbaby weighs only 4 1/2 lbs.


----------



## Shortround6 (Nov 6, 2022)

You have my thoughts and prayers.



Stay away from the Hospital vending machine coffee.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 6, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> I'm a grandpa! 🤯


Congrats, man


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> I'm a grandpa! 🤯


That is cool. Congrats !!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 6, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> I'm a grandpa! 🤯


Congrat to you and the parents. Happy times for all.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> I'm a grandpa! 🤯


Congrats!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 6, 2022)

Shortround6 said:


> You have my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from the Hospital vending machine coffee.


Shouldn't be too hard. They are halfway across the country.


----------



## at6 (Nov 7, 2022)

Congratulations. Now you are officially old.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 7, 2022)

Yep. Wife and I are going out to look at walkers today.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Nov 7, 2022)

Congrats Greg, time to start a "Spoil the grandchild" account!

BTW, boy or girl?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 7, 2022)

Peter Gunn said:


> Congrats Greg, time to start a "Spoil the grandchild" account!
> 
> BTW, boy or girl?


Well, we won't know for sure until they are in college. But for now, assigned boy.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Nov 7, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Yep. Wife and I are going out to look at walkers today.


For you (old man) or the baby

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 7, 2022)

Already signed up for monthly shipments of Geritol and Grecian Formula.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 7, 2022)

He's looking to get walkers for himself and the baby most likely.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 7, 2022)

There are milestones in life.
The day you notice the sign behind the cashier "You must have been born before..." has the year you graduated high school.
A few years later, when it's the year you were old enough to buy liquor.
The birth of your first child, when it suddenly hits you - it's no longer all about you.
The birth of your first grandchild, when it suddenly hits you - Oh, crap! I've got to baby-proof the house again!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2022)

I'd like to recommend a drum set for Christmas!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 8, 2022)

Or, perhaps a Karaoke machine complete with a microphone. Gramps will need ear muffs for countermeasures.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 27, 2022)

Newfie Steak for breakfast. About time this camp served huate cuisine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 27, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> I'm a grandpa! 🤯


Congrats!

May newborn brings tons of Health, Joy and Wealth to family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## PBPICS (Nov 27, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> I'm a grandpa! 🤯


May 2023 for us! Congratulations! Btw…no such thing as “officially” old…

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 28, 2022)

The crew and commander of one of Iran Navy's La Combatant Class missile boats, threw political officer and his bodyguard to Persian Gulf.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Nov 28, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> The crew and commander of one of Iran Navy's La Combattante Class missile boats, threw political officer and his bodyguard to Persian Gulf.



They still use these antiques (1964 vintage) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 28, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> The crew and commander of one of Iran Navy's La Combatant Class missile boats, threw political officer and his bodyguard to Persian Gulf.


That bodyguard should be fired!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 28, 2022)

Frog said:


> They still use these antiques (1964 vintage) ?


Yes! Unfortunately!


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Nov 30, 2022)

Yesterday and not today, but my son swore into the USMC inactive reserve, to report for basic training sometime next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 30, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Yesterday and not today, but my son swore into the USMC inactive reserve, to report for basic training sometime next year.


Great News! Best wishes for him!

Send my warmest regards to him!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 30, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Yesterday and not today, but my son swore into the USMC inactive reserve, to report for basic training sometime next year.


Two of my sons joined the Marines.
Breaks my heart. I'm a 20 year Army man.
🫡

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Nov 30, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Two of my sons joined the Marines.
> Breaks my heart. I'm a 20 year Army man.
> 🫡



I'd rather have seen him in the USAF myself, but we're proud of him all the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 30, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Two of my sons joined the Marines.
> Breaks my heart. I'm a 20 year Army man.
> 🫡


Same as above!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2022)

Got 2 tickets to Metallica in St. Louis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2022)

It's a two day event. First day: Metallica - Pantera, 2nd day: Metallica - Five Finger Death Punch

Metallica will have two different set lists, not song repeated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Nov 30, 2022)

It ain't Pantera without Dimebag.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> It ain't Pantera without Dimebag.



I don’t disagree. Or Vinnie for that matter. But it will still be nostalgic. I also think having Dime’s friends Zack Wylde on guitar and Charlie Benante from Anthrax will be pretty cool though.

I’m glad I got to see Pantera back in the 90s before they broke up, and eventually Zack being killed on stage.

This will be my 20th and 21st time seeing Metallica though. My wife is shaking her head. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Nov 30, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My wife is shaking her head. lol



She's your wife; that's her job.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2022)

About three weeks ago, I dropped a resin part from a 1/48th scale cockpit kit. It wasn't particularly small either, being the rear cockpit bulkhead for a P-47, but it totally disappeared, and I thought it must have bounced under the draw cabinet under the bench, which would have been impossible to reach without moving the contents of the bench, then moving the bench itself, and then moving the cabinets, so I gave up looking.
Today, I found the part, peeking out from just belowthe edge of a bookcase - 12 feet from where it fell !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 1, 2022)

Question not the whims of The Carpet God.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 1, 2022)

Gremlins.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 1, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Gremlins.


That's only for real airplanes.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 1, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> That's only for real airplanes.


You don't know that.


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 1, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> You don't know that.


HAH! I don't know anything. So there.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 1, 2022)

The law of dropped objects. Where you think it went, look 180 the other way. Especially, if it hits your foot and you "saw" where it went. When I worked on business machines, learned black parts always fall on black squares, silver on white squares. Plastic parts have enough kinetic energy when dropped from 2 feet to get to the next room. I had hoped to solve the energy crisis by harnessing this energy, but retired first.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Dec 1, 2022)

special ed said:


> The law of dropped objects. Where you think it went, look 180 the other way. Especially, if it hits your foot and you "saw" where it went. When I worked on business machines, learned black parts always fall on black squares, silver on white squares. Plastic parts have enough kinetic energy when dropped from 2 feet to get to the next room. I had hoped to solve the energy crisis by harnessing this energy, but retired first.



A slice of toast and jam always falls on the jam side.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2022)

Yep, from experience I knew this, and had already done an intensive 360-degree search (feet in the air !), from point of presumed impact outwards.
But "the Law of Sod" always seems to win - same as when you have the last sheet of film in the box to put on the process camera for the final set for the plate run, and hit the "white" light switch, instead of the "safe" light switch!
(Yep, been there, done that. And accidentally filled the Dev tank in the processor with Bleach - but it was Friday afternoon, after a rather heavy ,er... liquid lunch !!!).

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 1, 2022)

Frog said:


> A slice of toast and jam always falls on the jam side.


Allegedly, an experiment by a university tested this theory with 20 slices of bread, buttered on one side. When flipped into the air, 19 fell butter side down while the 20th stuck to the ceiling.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 1, 2022)

My youngest son’s surgery went well. He woke up, crawled straight into my wife's arms.

By the time he got home, you would not think he had a surgical procedure done. Cheerfull, happy, and as wild and crazy as any 4 year old can be. When they call tomorrow to follow up and see how he is doing, I’m actually going to jokingly complain that they did not knock him out enough, that mom and dad wanted a break.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My youngest son’s surgery went well. He woke up, cralled straight into my wife's arms.
> 
> By the time he got home, you would not think he had a surgical procedure done. Cheerfull, happy, and as wild and crazy as any 4 year old can be. When they call tomorrow to follow up and see how he is doing, I’m actually going to jokingly complain that they did not knock him out enough, that mom and dad wanted a break.


This is good.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Dec 1, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Question not the whims of The Carpet God.



And always grab thy cheaters!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 1, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Two of my sons joined the Marines.
> Breaks my heart. I'm a 20 year Army man.
> 🫡


Soldiers united. I'm a tanker. My nephew was marines and got out after second tour. He was an MP type. He had two kids and remarried a lady with three kids and then had one together. He is small town police officer and went into the army national guard and got deployed again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 1, 2022)

Always look on the bright side of life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 1, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My youngest son’s surgery went well. He woke up, crawled straight into my wife's arms.
> 
> By the time he got home, you would not think he had a surgical procedure done. Cheerfull, happy, and as wild and crazy as any 4 year old can be. When they call tomorrow to follow up and see how he is doing, I’m actually going to jokingly complain that they did not knock him out enough, that mom and dad wanted a break.


Glad to hear he's on the mend.
😉

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 2, 2022)

Tonight first gig in three years. I’m excited.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 2, 2022)

Marcel
, I hope you guys blow it up (as we say, usually, in Persian)



 DerAdlerIstGelandet
, Great news and a huge relief... I even can not put myself in your place, for a single second.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 2, 2022)

DBII said:


> Always look on the bright side of life.



Now I'm gonna have that song stuck in my head all day, or longer

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Dec 2, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Marcel
> , I hope you guys blow it up (as we say, usually, in Persian)



In America we say "break a leg", or some of us, "knock 'em dead". Either way, 

 Marcel
, kill it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 2, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> In America we say "break a leg", or some of us, "knock 'em dead". Either way,
> 
> Marcel
> , kill it.


Would be interesting to know how do they say it in Dutch!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2022)

Quins beat Bath for fourth consecutive win


Harlequins beat Bath 19-13 to extend their Premiership winning streak to four matches at the Recreation Ground.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Would be interesting to know how do they say it in Dutch!


Breek een been.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Breek een been.


I think he didn’t mean a literal translation 

The left guy with the guitar is me.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Dec 2, 2022)

Marcel said:


> I think he didn’t mean a literal translation
> 
> The left guy with the guitar is me.
> View attachment 697028



Rockin' the Brian May, hell yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 2, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Rockin' the Brian May, hell yes.


First time I played it on a gig indeed. 
If you look closely, you’ll see my telecaster as well on the left side of the picture in the background.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Rockin' the Brian May, hell yes.



Brian May, a definite guitar god. One of my favorites.

I wish I had seen Queen with Freddie back in the day. I did see them in Chicago with Adam Lambert and I got to say Adam did it justice. No, it wasn’t the same, but it was still a killer show. Seeing Brian alone made it worthwhile in itself.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Dec 2, 2022)

Marcel said:


> First time I played it on a gig indeed.
> If you look closely, you’ll see my telecaster as well on the left side of the picture in the background.



What kind of music do y'all play, and what does the May give you for that? This is the geek stuff that interests me. I've loved the Guilds I've played, but never have played a BM. His sound with Queen always struck me as a middle-ground between a Strat and a Gibson of whatever ilk. Do you get that playing it?

I'm also curious about what amp you used. I've always thought the Vox sound made a bit of his tone too, in conjunction with the homebuild.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 2, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Brian May, a definite guitar god. One of my favorites.
> 
> I wish I had seen Queen with Freddie back in the day. I did see them in Chicago with Adam Lambert and I got to say Adam did it justice. No, it wasn’t the same, but it was still a killer show. Seeing Brian alone made it worthwhile in itself.
> 
> View attachment 697029


I got to see them in Minneapolis in '81.
I also spent many years studying Mays' Postulate, and can find no flaw in it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Dec 2, 2022)

All I know is that I would kill a mofo if I could make my guitar sound like the solo on "We Will Rock You". That is the creamiest and thickest dirt I've ever heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2022)

Marcel said:


> I think he didn’t mean a literal translation


That is realley being said in dutch theathre scene ans other people wishing someone good luck. Dont know where in holland you are but in my part de randstad it is common

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 3, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> What kind of music do y'all play, and what does the May give you for that? This is the geek stuff that interests me. I've loved the Guilds I've played, but never have played a BM. His sound with Queen always struck me as a middle-ground between a Strat and a Gibson of whatever ilk. Do you get that playing it?
> 
> I'm also curious about what amp you used. I've always thought the Vox sound made a bit of his tone too, in conjunction with the homebuild.


We’re actually an alternative ‘90ies rockband (although I squeezed in “Tie your mother down” in the set, especially for the BMG). The telecaster is usually the better fit. Actually, a telecaster almost always fits in any style. But the fun thing of the BMG is that it actually is a semi hollow and it produces a great controlled feedback. Combined with the whammy bar, it is great for Muse songs where I sometimes want to produce weird noises.
I do play a Vox ac 10 and built my own treble booster pedal last year, so I can definitely get close to that Queen sound if I want to.

I wouldn’t describe the sound as a middle ground between a Gibson and a strat. It’s very much it’s own thing. There is a top end in the sound unlike any other guitar I’ve played.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> That is realley being said in dutch theathre scene ans other people wishing someone good luck. Dont know where in holland you are but in my part de randstad it is common


Ah interesting. I’ve only heard it in jest, mimicking the Germans ( hals und beinbruch) or the Americans.


----------



## DBII (Dec 3, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Now I'm gonna have that song stuck in my head all day, or longer


Rather have the Spam Spam Spam Spam song?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 3, 2022)

I don't like Spam.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Dec 3, 2022)

Marcel said:


> We’re actually an alternative ‘90ies rockband (although I squeezed in “Tie your mother down” in the set, especially for the BMG). The telecaster is usually the better fit. Actually, a telecaster almost always fits in any style. But the fun thing of the BMG is that it actually is a semi hollow and it produces a great controlled feedback. Combined with the whammy bar, it is great for Muse songs where I sometimes want to produce weird noises.
> I do play a Vox ac 10 and built my own treble booster pedal last year, so I can definitely get close to that Queen sound if I want to.
> 
> I wouldn’t describe the sound as a middle ground between a Gibson and a strat. It’s very much it’s own thing. There is a top end in the sound unlike any other guitar I’ve played.



Yeah, Teles are pretty much the Swiss Army knife of guitars. I wish I could find one that I love, but none of them have grabbed me enough to buy it.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 3, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Yeah, Teles are pretty much the Swiss Army knife of guitars. I wish I could find one that I love, but none of them have grabbed me enough to buy it.


I completely understand what you mean. It’s the least loved of my guitars. It’s a tool. You don’t love a hammer either. But it’s darn useful if you need to work with nails

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 3, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I don't like Spam.


Then try the figgy pudding spam, new for 2022.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 4, 2022)

Ever wonder about my tank on an airplane website? I was in line for a Marine scholarship for their flight program. Really wanted the Harriers. I failed the flight physical. The only color I could see was the red and green. That was a surprise. Failed two different test. I ended up a Cavalry officer in the army in the then new M1. Here is a clip that sums up my tank crew at the basic officer course. It was a strange time.woof woof.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 4, 2022)

Visited my father today. He finally started building the Revelle B25J my sister bought him for Christmas last year. He has not worked on a plastic model since to 70s, just balsa wood planes in the 80s. A nice surprise. He is just about ready to close up the fuselage. Arthritis in his left hand and he is complaining about all of the small fidgety parts. Last time he built a plane paint was a nickel and glue 15 cents. Talk about sticker shock. Offer to get him the interior green paint but he refused. The only paint he has is gloss black. I did some detail work with a black sharpie marker. I am never allowed to help and he has do it himself. I was hoping for a group build with him but no. I am just happy that is is finally doing something after several years of no activities. He was almost back to his old self.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 6, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I don't like Spam.


Can I get that without the spam?
Ugghhh!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 6, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Can I get that without the spam?
> Ugghhh!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 6, 2022)

DBII said:


> Visited my father today. He finally started building the Revelle B25J my sister bought him for Christmas last year. He has not worked on a plastic model since to 70s, just balsa wood planes in the 80s. A nice surprise. He is just about ready to close up the fuselage. Arthritis in his left hand and he is complaining about all of the small fidgety parts. Last time he built a plane paint was a nickel and glue 15 cents. Talk about sticker shock. Offer to get him the interior green paint but he refused. The only paint he has is gloss black. I did some detail work with a black sharpie marker. I am never allowed to help and he has do it himself. I was hoping for a group build with him but no. I am just happy that is is finally doing something after several years of no activities. He was almost back to his old self.


Great! 

Well, is he interested to share some photos of his builts?


----------



## DBII (Dec 6, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Great!
> 
> Well, is he interested to share some photos of his builts?


I will ask. His aircraft photos would be better.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 10, 2022)

Happy happy happy.



https://video-dfw5-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t42.1790-2/313326537_133184382620690_907593986741346449_n.mp4?_nc_cat=104&ccb=1-7&_nc_sid=985c63&efg=eyJybHIiOjM0NSwicmxhIjo2NzIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoic3ZlX3NkIn0%3D&_nc_ohc=J_awORkw6LoAX91QjeR&tn=19ZvB8tf-l5gq3YD&_nc_rml=0&_nc_ht=video-dfw5-2.xx&oh=00_AfDE_m858apk2n_1NUVme9RJPn1rrR83GcN62GiBJvlt5A&oe=6395614E

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 10, 2022)

DBII said:


> I will ask. His aircraft photos would be better.


I will check. He has an old gasoline wooden flyer. The kind where you stand in one spot and control it by wires, spinning endlessly in circles. Must be almost 60 years old. The other is a P51, big beautiful doll he built in the 80s. Never flown.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 10, 2022)

DBII said:


> I will check. He has an old gasoline wooden flyer. The kind where you stand in one spot and control it by wires, spinning endlessly in circles.


Called "control line." Very popular in the 60s when radio control was rare and pricey.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 10, 2022)

Sometimes called "U-Control".

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 11, 2022)

DBII said:


> Happy happy happy.
> 
> 
> 
> https://video-dfw5-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t42.1790-2/313326537_133184382620690_907593986741346449_n.mp4?_nc_cat=104&ccb=1-7&_nc_sid=985c63&efg=eyJybHIiOjM0NSwicmxhIjo2NzIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoic3ZlX3NkIn0%3D&_nc_ohc=J_awORkw6LoAX91QjeR&tn=19ZvB8tf-l5gq3YD&_nc_rml=0&_nc_ht=video-dfw5-2.xx&oh=00_AfDE_m858apk2n_1NUVme9RJPn1rrR83GcN62GiBJvlt5A&oe=6395614E


Got a weird error:

URL signature expired

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2022)

Cheered me up the past few days...the Granddaughter staying over.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 11, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Called "control line." Very popular in the 60s when radio control was rare and pricey.


I was a little one at the time. My job was to hold the plane while my father grabbed the control line. Loud and fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 11, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Got a weird error:
> 
> URL signature expired


It does not work for me either.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2022)

Welcome home Orion! Congrats team Artemis!









NASA Orion capsule safely blazes back from moon, aces test


NASA’s Orion capsule made a blisteringly fast return from the moon Sunday, parachuting into the Pacific off Mexico to conclude a test flight that should clear the way for astronauts on the next lunar flyby. NASA hailed the descent and splashdown as close to perfect, as congratulations poured in...




www.yahoo.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 11, 2022)

Some of us old farts still build and fly controlline/U-control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 11, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome home Orion! Congrats team Artemis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Boeing didn't drop uncontrolled space junk all over the place.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> And Boeing didn't drop uncontrolled space junk all over the place.



Boeing did not build this portion of it. We built the core stage rocket.


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 11, 2022)

Which didn't wind up in anyone's backyard. Go Boeing!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 11, 2022)

special ed said:


> Some of us old farts still build and fly controlline/U-control.


Dizzy but cool. Think my father has a P38 that he never built. A couple of beers and spinning in circles. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## DBII (Dec 11, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Got a weird error:
> 
> URL signature expired


That is odd. So did I. I will find something better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2022)

DBII said:


> I was a little one at the time. My job was to hold the plane while my father grabbed the control line. Loud and fast.


Do you remember the engine being primed with fuel (we used lighter fuel) and then the prop being finger flicked to get the engine to fire, a little puf of smoke followed by a high pitched buzz noise. Those were the days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 11, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Do you remember the engine being primed with fuel (we used lighter fuel) and then the prop being finger flicked to get the engine to fire, a little puf of smoke followed by a high pitched buzz noise. Those were the days.


Yes. I had a little Piper cub, orange and white and a biplane that we never flew. There was a spring that caught a blade. We would rotate the prop several times and let go the spring would spin the prop in the opposite direction and the engine would start. I remember the smoke, the smell of the fuel, and the whining high pitched engine. My father planes had a larger engine with a lower pitch sound. We would pack up everything and stop at a store and get a drink for less than a quarter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 11, 2022)

Here is a fellow club member, another old fart, flying his B-26.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 16, 2022)

It's Friday, there's an 8 pack of Guinness in the fridge and a bottle of Makers Mark 101 Bourbon in the liquor cabinet. I'm set for the weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 16, 2022)

Maker's Mark. It's not just for breakfast anymore.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 17, 2022)

This cheered me up. Ice Skating!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 17, 2022)

Cool photo!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 18, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2022)

Harlequins edge out 14-man Racing 92


Quins record first win in this season's Heineken Champions Cup with victory over Racing 92, who have Kitione Kamikamica sent off.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 18, 2022)

Checked into the hotel at a cheap rate and found out or next stay is free. Plus we netted 123$ at the casino

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 18, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Checked into the hotel at a cheap rate and found out or next stay is free. Plus we netted 123$ at the casino


Can't be bad and what model you going to buy!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 18, 2022)

Paid for our gas down here and supper. I bought a lot of kits about 3-4 years ago to get me through retirement

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 18, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> I bought a lot of kits about 3-4 years ago to get me through retirement


Did the same thing some 19 years back had a huge stack but it ran out some 9 years back. Now I have to scout around and thank goodness for the web.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2022)

Breakfast / Lunch with family at my Sons house and timwe with my Grandaughter..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 25, 2022)

I can guess how happy the little angel was!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Dec 27, 2022)

A story from my son at the X-Mas meal : his platoon of reservists was on guard duty at an ammo depot the week before X-Mas.
As his squad's 2IC and on duty one night at the gate, they were hassled but some drunkard, with a nasty behavior. Following procedure, after several warnings, and menaces with the club, he had to tear gas the guy and report to the officer of the day (of the night in this case).
It happened this was an adjudant serving in the depot (the equivalent of your dreaded sergeant major).
He was sent to the sobering up cell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2022)

My oldest turns 6 today. So proud of everything is becoming. Sweetest, brightest, and funniest lil man I know.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 30, 2022)

Maybe he takes after his mother?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 30, 2022)

Think so, AND he is the only kid in class that will tell you that Rlm 66 wasnt used after '42.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 30, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My oldest turns 6 today. So proud of everything is becoming. Sweetest, brightest, and funniest lil man I know.


Me and my girlfriend wish best things for him, you and your family.


----------



## Totalize (Dec 30, 2022)

My wife is out for lunch with her best friend who is from England. (she's lived in Canada for over 20 years) and she's bringing home Currie.


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 31, 2022)

This:









Iranian chess player ‘moving to Spain’ after competing without headscarf


Sara Khadem and family plan to set up residence in an unnamed Spanish city, according to reports




www.theguardian.com





Best wishes for her and her family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Jan 1, 2023)

Took the youngest over to the warehouse with me this afternoon and got the L-5 fuselage loaded on the trailer, and moved home. Will unload tomorrow and slide it in the garage. Then time to start temporary stuffing it, so I can build wiring harnesses. Progress after all these years of being in storage!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 1, 2023)

Sounds like a long and big project.


----------



## cvairwerks (Jan 1, 2023)

Vic: An L-5 isn't too complicated. I can stuff a fuselage for final assembly in a matter of two or three long days, depending on if the original radios are going back in. The harnesses take a few days by themselves to lay in and terminate the forward end and then dress and terminate the rest. Covering the frame takes much longer, and in my case, I need to build new wings also. For this project, everything is going back in and it will take several months due to having to fabricate all of the canvas covers and boots. I'm not a great seamstress, so it takes time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 2, 2023)

Are Ceconite kits still available for covering wings?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 2, 2023)

I trust were going to be treated with some "before, after and in progress" pics of this renovation.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2023)

Vic Balshaw said:


> I trust were going to be treated with some "before, after and in progress" pics of this renovation.


He better do that!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 2, 2023)

An intriguing project that would be both fun and interesting to see the progress.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2023)

Scale 1:1 moddeling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Jan 2, 2023)

special ed said:


> Are Ceconite kits still available for covering wings?


Ed: Don't know, as we've never used the kits before on the dozen or so L-5's I;ve been involved in. 

Will definitely post some photos as things progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2023)

special ed said:


> Are Ceconite kits still available for covering wings?











From the USA to Germany


A story about global friendship, patience, learning and a little L-5, which is still alive.




www.conaircraft.com













Download Manua | Consolidated Aircraft Coatingss


Learn how to cover your aircraft with our system manuals. Download a digital copy today for free.




www.conaircraft.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Jan 3, 2023)

Opened up the plane my father got for me. I hope to assemble it next weekend.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 3, 2023)

Very cool. Looking forward to the build


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 3, 2023)

It seems interesting!!!


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 3, 2023)

Getting ready for "New Year to New Year" time...

Just in case, it's between January 6 and March 22.






Ingredients: Seashell, Resin, Brass, Glitters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## DBII (Friday at 7:51 AM)

The only good thing about the year is watching Strategic Air Command this morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Friday at 10:28 AM)

Re-listening to : " Back in the USSR ".

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Tuesday at 3:49 PM)

Just noticed something wonderful on the news channel website that I use.... Portillo's is opening their 1st location in Texas and it's about 25 miles from me!!!!!! Going to open on the 18th. Rumors were that they were going to come to Texas for years, but now it's happening. When I worked in the Chicago area, that was one of the lunch places we kept in the weekly rotation. A couple of jumbo chili dogs with mustard and pickles and some fries.....8 days til they open

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Tuesday at 6:08 PM)

Finally got a job offer and jumped right on it. It does not start until Jan 24 though. In the mean time I got a call about another job that pays more that wants a second interview tomorrow. ,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Tuesday at 6:27 PM)

Fingers crossed for you buddy, would cross toes as well but can't do the anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Tuesday at 7:36 PM)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Fingers crossed for you buddy, would cross toes as well but can't do the anymore.


thanks.


----------



## ARTESH (Yesterday at 12:38 AM)

DBII
, i second Vic! Best luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Yesterday at 12:40 AM)

C
 cvairwerks
, old memories are good! Being able to experience them again, is fantastic!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Yesterday at 2:46 AM)

DBII said:


> Finally got a job offer and jumped right on it. It does not start until Jan 24 though. In the mean time I got a call about another job that pays more that wants a second interview tomorrow. ,


Very good. Best of luck with the interview.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Yesterday at 6:15 AM)

Snautzer01 said:


> Very good. Best of luck with the interview.


Thanks


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Yesterday at 10:00 AM)

Got the new Bipod for the .22 target rifle I'm putting together. Now just waiting for the replacement barrel, chassis, and a couple other items. Not sure when the barrel will come though as everything related to this is delayed from the pandemic still.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

